# Photos of Romania



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Summary of best photos by PRIMEVAL. See below:*


The summary of best photos is updated. Remember that this is only a small sellection (maybe some 1,000 posts from the over 9,000).

Summary of best photos​




*You can find this post anytime by clicking in my signature on Summary of  Romania Photos*.

The number between brackets indicates that there is more than one photo in that post. 




* HUMAN SETTLEMENTS AND CULTURE * 















*Muntenia*
Bucharest Lipscani Area 5483(7) *|* Victory Avenue 1719 , 1824 , 5154(3) , 6324(2) *|* Revolution Square 654 , 821 , 2251 , 6405(2) *|* Barbu Catargiu-Magheru-Bălcescu-Brătianu Avenue and University Square 820 , 1452 , 2028 , 2029 , 2511 , 3147 , 3149 , 4018 *|* Parliament, Unification Avenue and Unification Square , 1837 , 1856 , 2026 , 2768 , 5357(3) , 5534(3) , 6601 *|* Northern Bucharest 1210 , 1831 , 1834 , 2069 , 2101 , 2143 , 3882 , 5253(3) , 5261(4) , 6427 , 6499 , 6564 , 6619(6) *|* Cotroceni Palace and neighbourhood 2379 , 2512 , 2773 , 3977 , 6208(2) *|* Miscellaneous 5670(6) , 5907(10) , 6102(10) , 6332(11) , 6710(14) , 7091(4) , 7511(13) , 8918(11) , 8919(8) , 9002(8) 


Around Bucharest Mogoșoaia 6163(5)


Buzău County Bisoca 8254(3) Bradu Monastery 7115(3) *|* Buzău 2094 *|* Ciolanu Monastery 7104(8) *|* Colți 6537(3) *|* Gura Teghii 8349(6)(3) *|* Istrița 5611(4) *|* Land of Luana 3069 , 5279 *|* Lopătari 5236 *|* Muddy Volcanoes 2457 , 5506(6) Meledic Salt Plateau 4518 , 5505(4) *|* Nehoiu 5564 *|* Pătârlagele Area 8292(5) *|* Râmnic Valley 6987(10) *|* Siriu 9090(5) *|* Șețu 7275 *|* Terca Live Fire 367 *|* Miscellaneous 6173 , 7585(12) , 8252(4)



Prahova County Azuga Resort 4561 , 8324(2) *|* Breaza 9144(5) *|* Brebu 6214(3) *|* Bușteni Resort 1606 , 3809 , 3810 , 3811 , 6207(2) , 7455 , 7619(6) , 8613(4) *|* Comarnic 6858(2) *|* Izvoarele 7460 *|* Măneciu 7782 , 8424(2) *|* Ploiești 5126(3) *|* Poiana Țapului Resort 2915 *|* Sinaia 277 , 652 , 1607 , 3818 , 3820 , 3821 , 3823 , 6672(3) , 6562 , 6847 , 6856 , 6894 , 7451(7) *|* Slănic Salt Mine and lake 427 , 693 , 5502(2) , 9148(9) *|* Valea Doftanei 6599(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7454(11)



Dâmbovița County Dealu Monastery 5076 *|* Moreni 5219 *|* Potlogi 6097(8) *|* Pucioasa 6600(2) *|* Târgoviște 121 , 6219(3) , 6220(5) , 6476(3) *|* Viforâta Monastery 6501(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7927(15) 


Argeș County Aninoasa Monastery 660(5) *|* Brădet and Tutana monasteries7135(8) *|* Brăduleț8519(2) *|* Câmpulung Muscel 111 , 2484, 2485 , 3227 , 4542 *|* Căpățânenii Pământeni 3867 *|* Cetățeni 765 , 2494 *|* Cotmeana Monastery 115 *|* Curtea de Argeș , 4508 *|* Land of Muscel 6300(14) *|* Pitești 1746 *|* Poenari Castle 472 , 3868 *|* Pravăț 6458 *|* Sătic 6608 *|* Stoenești 5853 *|* Vidraru Dam 1464 , 1662 *|* Wooden Churches 7495(9) 
*|* Miscellaneous 7494(21) 


Romanian Plain *|* Băneasa 4906 *|* Bărăgan Steppe 4891(5) , 5009(2) , 8632(4) *|* Buftea 5303 *|* Calnovăț Island 2932 *|* Stoenești 610(5) *|* Cernica monastery and village 2435 , 2465 , 4801(3) *|* Comana Monastery and village 2012 , 2420 *|* Giurgeni – Vadu Oii Bridge over Danube 5944 *|* Giurgiu 330 , 2095 , 5337 , 5743(4) , 6515(26) , 8718(2) *|* Moara Vlăsiei 6182 *|* Neajlov River 173 *|* Nebuna Forest 2434 *|* Pantelimon 3972 *|* Păcuiul lui Soare Island 3760 *|* Snagov 5323 , 8561 , 5324(3) , 8734(2) *|* Strâmbu Hermitage 7116(3) *|* Teleorman County 7468(8) *|* Cucuieți 8307(4) *|* Vedea River 3024 *|* Zimnicea 4931(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7191(10) , 7251(7) , 7941(8) 







*Oltenia*
Vâlcea County Arnota Monastery 5160(2) , 6464(5) *|* Băile Olănești Spa 2702 , 2703 *|* Bistrița Monastery , 6465(4) , 7154(6) ,7171(3) *|* Bradu Hermitage 6577(3) *|* Brezoi 6559 , 6840(2) *|* Bujoreni 5988 *|* Călimănești - Căciulata spas & Cozia Monastery 444 , 1474 , 1970 , 4851 , 5952(2) , 6294 , 6466 , 8442(6) *|* Ciunget 7577(2) *|* Cornetu Monastery 4096 , 6411(3) *|* Dintr-un Lemn Monastery 4094 , 6360(7) *|* Govora Monastery 7986(6) *|* Grămești 3794 *|* Horezu Monastery 6477 *|* Iezer Hermitage 6576(4) *|* Păușa 2700 *|* Pietrișu 4756 *|* Saracinești Monastery 6009(8) *|* Sălătrucel 6560 *|* Tisa 6664 *|* Vidra Resort 6496 *|* Viorești 6419(6) *|* Voineasa Resort 8488(3) *|* Wooden churches in Vâlcea County 7288(15) , 7289(18) *|* Miscellaneous 7170(11) , 7413(16) , 7414(17) 


Gorj County Cărpiniș 6629 *|* Cioclovina Hermitage 7355 *|* Curtișoara 301 , 5987(5) *|* Glogova 6155(3) *|* Hobița 5163 *|* Lainici Monastery6628(2) *|* Locurele Hermitage 6032(3) *|* Polovragi Monastery and village 6053(5) , 6718(3) , 8303(3) *|* Rovinari 7720(7) *|* Șiacu 6098(3) *|* Tismana Monastery 4092 , 5161(2) , 6702(5) *|* Târgu Jiu 6140 *|* Wooden Churches 7348(16)



Mehedinți County Cerneți 6188(3) *|* Drobeta Turnu Severin 304 , 2088 , 2089 , 2090 , 2091 , 2092 , 7163(5) , 7304(3) *|* Iron Gates II Dam 3941 *|* Isverna 6210(2) *|* Obârșia Cloșani 8647(6) *|* Orșova 6696(3) *|* Strehaia Monastery 6703(8) *|* Topolnița Monastery 6711 , 8703(5) *|* Miscellaneous 6272(12) , 8348(6)


Dolj and Olt Counties Calafat 5272 , 5273 *|* Clocociov Monastery 6295(5) *|* Craiova 445 , 5912 *|* Maglavit 3796 *|* Călui Monastery 4091 *|* Oltenian Plain 4932(5) *|* Radovan Forest 5218 *|* Slatina 8946(4) *|* Sucidava Roman site 4856(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7250(12) 






*Transylvania*
Brașov County Brașov, 1958 , 2040 , 2168 , 2169 , 2087 , 3201 , 3202 , 3943 *|* Budila 5928(6) *|* Făgăraș City 2103 , 2734 , 2735 , 6859(6) *|* Land of Bârsa 690 , 2897 *|* Land of Făgăraș 2873 2926 , 2927 *|* Moeciu 3994 *|* Poiana Brașov 182 , 351 , 1985 , 5310(10) *|* Poiana Mărului 8024(2) *|* Predeal Resort 1984 , 353 , 2705 , 2706 , 6438 , 7432 , 7947 *|* Racoș 1866 , 4117 *|* Sâmbăta de Sus 6003(2) *|* Șinca Veche 611 , 6226(4) *|* Timișu de Jos 7425 *|* Zărnești 8314 



Sibiu County Dumbrăveni 6061(5) *|* Mediaș 2340 , 2344 , 4502 , 5724(6) , 6999(4) , 7271(16) *|* Păltiniș Resort 2782 *|* Sibiu 518 , 2139 , 2910 , 4866 , 6275 , 6490(6) , 8264=3(5) 


Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone Boița 5172 *|* Fântânele 6649 *|* Gura Râului 5404 *|* Orlat 6126 *|* Sadu 5358 , 5363 , 6674(4) *|* Turnu Roșu 3217 *|* Miscellaneous 7439(11) , 9091(7) 



Saxon villages Agârbiciu 5713(6) *|* Alma Vii 2067 *|* Alțâna 5318 *|* Apold 1448 , 5040 *|* Apoldu de Sus 2912 *|* Archita 6350(6) *|* Ațel 1467 , 2778 , 6176(6) *|* Avrig 6701(3) *|* Băgaciu 2066 *|* Biertan 6274 , 6286 *|* Boian 4607 *|* Bran Castle 1451 , 3750 , 6251 *|* Cașolț 2639 *|* Cața 5043 *|* Chirpăr 5034 *|* Cincu 3114 , 5212 *|* Cisnădie 428 , 839 , 2009 , 2732 , 6447(3) *|* Cisnădioara 1878 , 4901 *|* Cloașterf 6349(4) *|* Codlea 2357 *|* Cristian - Sibiu County 5440 , 6631 , 7222(9) *|* Cristian - Brașov County 7223(10) *|* Curciu 5720(13) *|* Daia 5149(2) *|* Dealu Frumos 2431 *|* Drăușeni 5545(4) *|* Hărman 1869 , 2554 , 5832(12) *|* Gârbova 1894 , 8706(6) *|* Homorod 513 , 2552 *|* Hosman 2294 , 5024 *|* Iacobeni 2293 , 2648 , 2649 , 5027 *|* Jidvei 7895(3) *|* Jimbor 8567(5) *|* Mălâncrav 235 , 2542 *|* Mercheașa 7020(5) *|* Meșendorf 4964(5) *|* Movile 6017(2) *|* Moșna 2096 *|* Nemșa 5038 *|* Ocna Sibiului 5262 *|* Petrești 5432(4) *|* Prejmer 1868 *|* Râșnov 501 , 1870 , 3802 , 5397 *|* Richiș 1940 *|* Rotbav 5031 *|* Rupea 1981 , 6148 *|* Saschiz 1779 , 2008 *|* Sânpetru 2556 , 2557 *|* Seliștat 6005(9) *|* Senereuș 3001 , 3002 *|* Slimnic 3115 *|* Șaroș Pe Târnave 2620 *|* Șeica Mică 5042(4) *|* Șomartin 5215 *|* Valchid 5001(9) *|* Valea Viilor 2626 , 5569 , 6374(3) *|* Viscri 618 , 1860 *|* Zagăr 6175(4) *|* Miscellaneous 5336(10) , 5753(12) , 5754(12) , 5755(7) , 5756(6) , 6062(6) , 6068(4) , 6174(7) , 7108(8) , 7109(8) , 7110(8) , 7447(6) , 8468(16) , 8702(11) 


Mureș County (the area not part of Székely Land) Brâncovenești 5147 , 2057 *|* Criș 8372(5) *|* Gornești 2855 *|* Gurghiu 6503(11) *|* Reghin 2903 3786 *|* Sighișoara 2146 , 4052 *|* Târnăveni 6753(7) *|* Miscellaneous 7173(10) 



Székely Land Aldea 7957(4) *|* Balvanyos 5087 *|* Bălan 7409 *|* Belin 6418 *|* Borsec 2594 , 2595 *|* Comandău 2261 *|* Comiat 6189 *|* Cozmeni 8132 *|* Crăciunel 6164(7) *|* Cotormani 2218 *|* Călugăreni 6151 *|* Covasna County 2266 *|* Forțeni 6570(2) *|* Ghelința 5301(5) *|* Gheorgheni 6292(2) *|* Ilieni 2102 *|* Izvorul Mureșului 3284 , 5011 *|* Întorsura Buzăului 1919 , 6470 *|* Lăzarea 4057 *|* Lueta 4582 , 4583 *|* Miercurea Ciuc 1884 *|* Mihăileni 6603 *|* Odorheiu Secuiesc 1815 , 5795(2) *|* Oituz 6641(2) *|* Satu Mare 8079(2) *|* Sânzieni 4003 , 4004 , 4914 *|* Târgu Mureș 4054 , 4055 , 4056 , 7153(4) , 7259(18) *|* Târgu Secuiesc 1982 , 1983 *|* Toplița 6572 *|* Tulgheș 6361(5) *|* Tușnad Băi spa 2844 *|* Valea lui Antaloc 6607 *|* Vârghiș 5711(7) *|* Zagon 4896(2) *|* Miscellaneous 5104(3) , 5255(3) , 5576(8) , 5608(8) , 5621(6) , 5643(12) , 6765(13) , 6766(16) , 7187(18) , 7189(5) , 7292(14) , 7293(7) , 7551(16) , 8505(9) , 8832(6) 







Bistrița - Năsăud County Bistrița 1745 , 6632(5) *|* Dealu Ștefăniței and Romuli 4888 , 6149 *|* Land of Năsăud 8563(5) *|* Rodna village 5596(4) *|* Sângeorz Băi spa 6424 *|* Miscellaneous 5597 , 7610(33) 



Cluj County Agârbiciu wooden church 2077 *|* Băișoara 7677(9) *|* Bologa Castle 6469 *|* Ciucea 5368 *|* Cluj Napoca 2754 , 5369 , 5871(5) , 6181(7) , 6204(2) , 9037(8) *|* Gilău 5963(3) *|* Mănăstirea 7602(8) *|* Mărgău 6535  *|* Nicula Monastery 7404(2) *|* Turda 2629 , 6146 *|* Vad 5964(6)*|* Wooden Churches 7383(11) , 7384(16) *|* Miscellaneous 7121(10) 




Land of Călata Bedeciu 5317 Huedin 4058 *|* Mănăstireni 4059 *|* Domoșu 4060 *|* Fildu de Sus 4061 *|* Huedin 4062 *|* Văleni 624 


Alba County Abrud 5866 , 7083(6) *|* Aiud , 7130(7) , 8592(5) *|* Alba Iulia 669 , 686 , 6031(5) , 8186(5) *|* Bărăbanț6186(3) *|* Blaj 5138(2) *|* Casa de Piatră 7403(2) *|* Cetatea de Baltă 5635(4) *|* Colțești 104 , 6504 , 6730 *|* Cricău 2179 *|* Gârda de Sus 6084 *|* Horea 8190(2) *|* Ighiel 8689(5) *|* Lupșa 2464 , 7136(5) *|* Poșaga 2178 *|* Râmeț Monastery 6412(3) Roșia Montană 1769 , 5865 *|* Sebeș 766 , 8249(10) *|* Sâncrai 6942(2) *|* Sânmiclăuș 6089(2) *|* Uza Valley 5150(2) 


Hunedoara County Ardeu 6351 *|* Bănița Dacian Fortress 8626(6) *|* Brad Area 8327(15) *|* Crivadia 8624(7) *|* Deva 5341 , 6135(6) *|* Geoagiu 1943 *|* Gurasada 3837 *|* Hunedoara 2254 , 2390 *|* Land of Momârlans 8356(9) *|* Jiu Valley 2007 , 5634 *|* Orăștie 3000 *|* Rapoltu Mare 6964(2) *|* Sarmisegetuza Regia and the other Dacian fortresses 1795 *|* Săcărâmb 6661 *|* Miscellaneous 7464(3)



Land of Hațeg Colț Castle 4002 *|* Ostrov 3254 *|* Sântămărie-Orlea 6103(7)



Transylvania Miscellaneous Hungarian churches 6475(11)





*Banat*
Caraș Severin County Anina 2551 *|* Băile Herculane 6461 , 6699(17) *|* Bigăr 5716(7) *|* Caransebeș 6929(4) *|* Ciclova Română 6586(6) *|* Ciudanovița 6587(2) *|* Ilova 4573 *|* Oravița 3102 , 5469(2) *|* Prisaca Reservoir 6221(2) *|* Reșița 2021 , 4571 , 6595(7) *|* Teregova 7405 *|* Miscellaneous 7194(12) , 7534(12) , 8163(8) , 8667(8) 


Timiș County Grădinari 6838 *|* Lugoj 6694(16) *|* Parța 6179(2) *|* Sânnicolau Mare 6828(7) *|* Timișoara 490 , 2145 , 2692 , 2907 , 4115 , 4961 , 6230 , 6624(3) , 6647 , 6830(14) , 8954(6) *|* Miscellaneous 7407(7) , 8949(5) 





*Crișana*
Bihor County Cheresig 5090(2) *|* Oradea 354 , 1636 , 3119 , 3130 , 3865 , 5400(3) , 6124(5) , 6338(3) , 6467(4) , 6908 , 7752(11) , 8814(5) *|* Salonta 5471(2) *|* Stâna de Vale 3995 *|* Wooden churches 7201(27) *|* Miscellaneous 7586(16) , 9142(20) 



Arad County Arad 503 , 1945 , 1946 , 2725 , 2726 , 5535(5) *|* Ineu 5971(3) *|* Lipova and Șoimoș Castle 5624(12) , 2247 *|* Săvârșin 454 *|* Land of Zarand 5164(4) , 6236 *|* Miscellaneous 7127(15) , 9123(14) 


Sălaj County Fildu de Sus 1528 *|* Jibou 6905 *|* Porolissum 6118(4) *|* Șimleu Silvaniei 6534(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7513(9)






*Maramureș - Sătmar*
Maramureș County Baia Mare 2163 , 4838(4) , 5378(7) , 6264 *|* Baia Sprie 2709 *|* Borșa 1898 *|* Ieud 2570 , 5086(2) *|* Land of Lăpuș 6726(16) *|* Land of Maramureș 7169(11) *|* Moisei 8237 *|* Poienile de sub Munte 6639(2) *|* Rogoz 813 *|* Rona de Jos 5473 , 5327 *|* Sârbi 274 *|* Sighetu Marmației 1790 *|* Șurdești 608 , 2277 *|* Vaser Valley narrow gauge steam train 728 , 2285 , 2509 , 7471(15) *|* Vișeu de Sus 6637 *|* Miscellaneous , 6034(6) , 6067(8) , 6133(4) , 7269(13) , 4788(14) , 9117(18) 




Satu Mare County Land of Oaș 8309(6) Medieșu Aurit 7261 *|* Satu Mare city 166 , 772 , 2339 , 2367 , 6395(5) *|* Miscellaneous 7515(9) 






*Bukovina* 
Cities Câmpulung Moldovenesc 6567 *|* Rădăuți 2183 *|* Siret 5804 *|* Suceava 6134(12), 6493 (9) *|* Vatra Dornei 6538(7) , 9147(13) *|* Miscellaneous 7571(13) , 9033(5) 


Villages Bălinești 6072(7) *|* Brodina 6506(5) *|* Cacica 3780 *|* Ciocănești 5243 *|* Cârlibaba 6592(6) , 6593(2) , 8934(6 ) *|* Cotârgași 6225(4) *|* Dorna Candrenilor 5559 *|* Mestecăniș Pass 7974 *|* Pojorâta 5574(6) *|* Slătioara 3751 *|* Sucevița 1523 *|* Vatra Moldoviței 5532 , 5667 , 5910 *|* Miscellaneous 5242 , 6540(5) , 8251(5) 


Monasteries Arbore 346 , 6086(5) *|* Humor 675 *|* Moldovița 8731 *|* Probota 491 , 6165 , 6166(6) *|* Putna 153 , 374 , 3263(3) , 8188(7) *|* Slatina 4753 , 6494(6) *|* Sucevița 713 , 1524 , 6530 *|* Voroneț 230 *|* Miscellaneous 6673(4) , 7192(20) 


Miscellaneous 2411 , 2412 , 3797 , 7324(14) , 7491(11) 




*Moldavia* 
Vrancea County Land of Vrancea 8301(5) Mera 7614(4) *|* Nistorești 6975(6) *|* Tulnici 6224 *|* Vrâncioaia 6644(2 *|* Wooden churches 7331(13) 



Bacău County [ Bârsești 4677 *|* Bogdana Monastery 6578(5) *|* Ghimeș-Făget 7418(2) *|* Oituz 6642 *|* Târgu Ocna 8280 *|* Trotuș Valley 6650(4) *|* Miscellaneous 7406(24) , 8411(7) 


Botoșani County Botoșani City 5170(4) *|* Hilișeu 6403(6) *|* Tincușa Hill 5237 


Iași County Hârlău 8072 *|* Iași 5794(5) , 5994(5) , 5994(5) , 5995(2) , 5998(4) , 6000(4) , 6271 , 6627 , 6808(6) , 7013(17) , 7123(10) , 7181(4) *|* Târgu Frumos 8474(2)(16) *|* Wooden churches 7019(16) *|* Miscellaneous 7122(10) 


Neamț County Agapia Veche monastery 7310(6) *|* Bârnadu 6491(5) *|* Borca 6087(4) , 7642 *|* Crăcău Negru 6658(2) *|* Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir 4960 , 5449(2) , 6657(3) , 7400(3) , 7431(8) , 8716(4) *|* Neamț monastery 6094(6) *|* Pângărați monastery and village 7114(6) *|* Piatra Neamț 6478 *|* Roman 267 *|* Sihla hermitage 386 , 4683 *|* Tarcău 6092(7) *|* Ticoș 6683 *|* Viișoara 6451 *|* Miscellaneous 2992 , 6080(4) , 7272(13) , 7509(13) , 7510(12) , 7550(10) , 8646(5) , 9127(19) 


Vaslui County Dragomirești 6453(3) *|* Florești Monastery 4984 *|* Huși 5220 *|* Mixcellaneous 7281(9) , 8335(10) 







*Lower Danube*
Brăila city 380 , 2717 , 3140 , 4820(2) , 5193(3) , 5620(8) *|* Galați city 1950 , 1951 , 1952 , 5074(5) *|* Stelnica 5444(3) 








*Dobruja* 
Constanța County *|* Capidava 8633(4) Cernavodă 7102(5) , 7756(2) *|* Cobadin 7278(2) *|* Constanța 1733 , 1882 , 2306 , 5109(5) , 5313 , 5314(3) , 5826(3) , 8972(4) *|* Eforie North and South 5626(5) *|* Eșechioi 6191*|* Fântâna Mare 5256 , 6116(2) *|* Hârșova 5585(6) , 7761(16) *|* Hazârlâc Lake 6190 *|* Histria archaeological site and museum 6625(2) *|* Istria 4897 *|* Mangalia 2182 , 2321 , 5699(6) , 5700(4) , 5701(9) , 7240(16)*|* Mamaia1747 , 4806 (3) , 6202 , 7279 *|* Medgidia 6514(3) , 6528 , 7951 *|* Mihail Kogălnicenau 7280(5) *|* Murfatlar 5072(2) *|* Neptun Resort 2004 *|* Olimp Resort 488 , 1991 *|* Sacidava Roman site 4853(4) *|* Saturn 5257 *|* Seimeni 5923(4) *|* Sinoe 5458(2) *|* Techirghiol 9153(4) *|* Tropaeum Traiani 2584 , 4879(10) *|* Tuzla 6513 *|* Miscellaneous 7197(12) , 7198(11) , 7199(8) 




Tulcea County Argamum ancient site 5315 *|* Babadag 8125(4) *|* Iaila 5900 *|* Isaccea 2721 , 5992(3) *|* Măcin 7764 *|* Niculițel 1851 , 1853 *|* Nufăru 8751(4) *|* Ostrov 5445(3) *|* Slava Cercheză 6512 *|* Slava Rusă 6113(2) *|* Troesmis Roman site 4845(2) *|* Tulcea 831 , 6147(5) *|* Turcoaia 4847 *|* Miscellaneous 5694(3) , 7235(15) 


Miscellaenous Dobruja 6145(13) , 6666(28) , 7907(7) , 8242(4) Mosques 7093(9) , 8363(7) , 9104(13) 









*Miscellaneous Romania aerials* 5416(10) , 5417(2) , 5636 , 5637(5) , 5655(4) , 7769(10) 






*Roads and Railways* 
*Transfăgărășan Road* 1673 , 4841 , 4902 , 5526 , 6566 , 8397(4) , 9135(13) , 8635(4) 







*A2 Sun Motorway* 1889 


*Tihuța Pass* 3138 , 5292 , 6069(3) , 7888 


*Salva - Vișeu* 224 


*Miscellaneous* 7595(17) 








* Archaeology – miscellanous locations* 
Ciumești Celtic Helmet 8909(3) Cucuteni Culture 4886 , 1801 , 1802 , 1803 *|* Hora from Frumușica 7950 *|* Lost World of Ancient Europe 6399(6) *|* Tărtăria Tablets 6209(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7718(9)






* Folklore* 
Călușarii ritual dance 6231 The Little Plough 7754 





*Ships* 
Borcea Steamer 2140 *|* Republica War Steamboat 3987





*Along the Danube Series*
Dolj County 5272 , 5273 Oltenița - Tulcea 4965(8) *|* Oltenița - Călărași 4966(6) *|* Călărași - Cernavodă 4967(13)







* N A T U R E * 

*Map of mountain ranges*
















*Map of national and natural parks*








*Danube Delta Biosphere* Aerials 506 , 1681 , 1684 , 1693 , 3862 , 3863 , 3888 , 7774 , 8202(7) *|* Birds 1494 , 1942 , 2451 , 2475 , 5940(11) *|* Caraorman Forest 4947(3) , 5679(5) *|* Chilia Veche 4904(3) *|* Gura Portiței 2303*|* Halmyris 3914 , 7094 *|* Letea village and forest 800 , 1806 , 1808 , 1809 , 5121(4) *|* Mahmudia 3857 *|* Mammals, reptiles and insects1902 , 1936 , 1937 , 2209 *|* Razelm, Sinoe and Golovița lakes 734 , 3185 *|* Sacalin Island 5171(6) , 5172(5) *|* Sarichioi 3030 *|* Sulina 127(2) , 1482 *|* Videos *|* 2219 *|* Miscellaneous2213 , 2886 , 5248(3) , 6323(7) , 6088(12) 7622(3) 





*Gorges, canyons and rivers* 
*Arieș* 2981 
*Crișul Repede * 2498 , 3010 
* Iron Gates Natural Park (Danube Canyon)* 293 , 642 , 1454 , 5340 , 5380 , 5885 , 6044(11 *|* Iron Gates I Dam 2677 *|* Ponicova Cave 2329 
*Lăpuș Gorges* 5073(6)
*Jiu Defile National Park* 1753 , 5955(6) , 5962(7) 
*Olt Defile* 1972 , 5311 , 8835(8) 
*Mureș Defile Natural Park* 2055 , 2510 , 3838 , 9088(9)
*Olteț Gorges* 5592(10) , 8303(2) , 

*Strei River* 3011 
*Timiș Defile* 7138 
*Tisa River* 4913 





*Other reserves and natural areas* Bugeac Lake, Constanța County 6342(4) *|* Great Brăila and Balta Ialomiței Islands 2134 *|* Limanu Lake, Constanța County 5537(2) *|* Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park 4043 , 4044 , 6016 *|* Șinca Veche primeval Forest 8346(2) 





*Mountains*


*Apuseni Nature Park* 4980(4) , 5765(7) , 6018(4) , 7556(20) , 8192(6) *|* Coliboaia Cave 4021 *|* Focul Viu Ice Cave 2312 , 3926 , 2313 *|* Gemănata Pothole 4069 *|* Humpleu Cave 5269 *|* Micula Cave1761 *|* Ponor Glade 3925 *|* Vlădeasa Massif 699 *|* Zgurăști Cave 2170 


*Baiului Mountains* 6244


*Bârgău Mountains* 1744 , 7612(7)




*Bistrița Mountains* 2923 , 2925 , 5360(5) , 7967(4) 




*Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park* 4826(5) , 7961(4) , Bicaz Gorges 1502 , 6042(2) *|* Hășmaș Mountains1572 , 1575 , 2193 , 9109(13) 






*Bucegi Natural Park* *|* Eastern side 1611 , 2150 , 3728 , 5708(7) 6180(2) *|* The Plateau 486 , 2065 





*Buila - Vânturarița National Park* 372 , 5898(2) , 8025(17) 





*Călimani National Park* 2035 , 3209 , 5387(3) , 5388(2) , 7612(11) , 8780(3) , 8985(8)







*Căpățânii Mountains* 5113(8) , 5322 , 6291(3) , 8562(7) , 8699(5) 







*Ceahlău National Park* 489 , 1648 , 1649 , 1651(3) , 1654 , 1655 , 1659 , 2104 , 2862 , 3714 , 4079 ,4081 , 5124 , 5267 , 7943(12) , 7963(8) 





*Cindrel Mountains and Natural Park* 6377(4) 


*Ciucaș Mountains* 340 , 342 , 809 , 1864 , 2244 , 2698 , 2699 , 2995 , 2996 , 5018 , 5385 , 5386 , 7266 , 9018(6)




*Cozia National Park* 1975 , 1976 , 1978 , 1979 , 3971 , 5350 , 5351(5) , 6291(4) , 7858(5)


*Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park* 644 , 1961 , 1962 , 1964 , 1965 , 2863 , 5344(6) , 8304(2) , 8982(6) 



*Făgăraș Mountains* 1677 , 1679 , 1861 , 2291 , 2295 , 2630 , 2914 , 5707(6) , 5738(3) , 6035(14) , 6331(15) , 6430 , 6754 , 7735(4) , 7829(8) , 9166(20)





*Gilău Mountains* 2814 , 8769(4) , 8726(4) 


*Godeanu Mountains* 6138(8) , 5225 


*Gutâi Mountains* 3075 


*Harghita Mountains* 2187 *|* Lake St. Ann 2018 , 5254 , 9164(18)



*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains* 2292 , 7750(13) , 9020(6) 



*Întorsurii Mountains* 7308 


*Latorița Mountains* 3735 , 5114(4) , 8041(7) , 8230(2)(7) 


*Leaota Mountains* 2489 , 5452(8) , 5686(10)


*Lotru Mountains and Valley* 320 , 1604 , 1605 , 2606 , 2608 , 2613 , 3289 , 3842 , 8245(4) 


*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park* 167 , 5613(7) , 8655(9)



*Măcin Mountains and Măcin National Park* 332 , 2319 , 2807 , 2808 , 2809 , 6407


*Mehedinți Mountains* 2869 , 2878 , 2906 , 5046(6) , 8703(6)



*Metaliferi Mountains* 5063(7) ] *|* Detunatele 222 


*Nemira Mountains* 5264(6) , 6376(6)


*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park* 678 , 1841 , 1844 , 1850 , 5777(19) , 7643(1)



*Parâng Mountains* 1921 , 1922 , 1923 , 1924 , 2020 , 2879 , 2880 , 2930 , 2953, 2954 , 5232 , 5766(11) , 6168 , 6252(5) , 7693(2) , 8191(3) *|* Olteț Gorges 8078(2) 


*Piatra Craiului National Park* 137 , 496 , 841 , 1466 , 1704 , 1707 , 1708 , 2121 , 2122 , 2124 , 2126 , 2128 , 2129 , 2917 , 2918 , 3012 , 3168 , 3259 , 3755 , 3830 , 3831 , 3832 , 3833 , 7755(19) , 7927(7) , 9170(21) 




*Piatra Mare and Postăvaru Massifs* 2870 , 5681(3)


*Piule - Iorgovanu (or Little Retezat) Mountains* 4996(9) *|* Buta Gorges 8207(6) 


*Plopiș Mountains* 5418(7)


*Rarău - Giumalău Mountains* 2115 , 2679 , 2948 , 6177(6) , 8149(7) , 8516(8) , 8896(6) *|* Slătioara Primeval Forest 729 


*Retezat Mountains and National Park* 843 , 1468 , 1587 , 1588 , 1592 , 1593 , 1597 , 1598 , 1600 , 1992 , 1993 , 2572 , 2875 , 2876 , 3827 , 4611 , 5223 , 5278(3) , 5672(8) , 5806(13) , 5807(17) , 6008(11) , 625(7) , 7817(5) , 8170(5) 


*Rodna National Park* 2286 , 2708 , 4029 , 4030 , 4031 , 4034 , 4035 , 4036 , 4037 , 5330(6) , 5412(16) , 5645(6) , 6383(14) , 7612(17) , 8738(11) *|* Blue Cave and Source of Iza 7730(11) 




*Rucăr - Bran Corridor* 2789 , 2790 , 2791 , 6901 , 7204(15) , 8196 


*Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park* 1955 , 4555 




*Siriu Mountains* 1999 





*Stânișoara Mountains and Vânători-Neamț Nature Park* 8956(4) 





*Șureanu Mountains and Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Natural Park * , 2687 , 2689 , 6105(14) , 7897(5) , 8969(8) , 9165(14) Bolii Cave 2463 *|* Șura Mare Cave 6055(5) 



*Tarcău Mountains* 2268 , 2270 , 4848(6) , 6375(6), 8420(5)



*Trascău Mountains* 5062(9) , 5862(5) , 9004(8) *|* Întregalde Valley 2469 *|* Vânătările Ponorului 3726 


*Țarcu Mountains* 365 , 1470 , 4956 , 5224 , 6108(3)(2) , 8171(4) , 8776(4



*Țibleș Mountains* 5334(4) , 8151(5) 




*Vâlcan Mountains* 8933(7) 





*Vlădeasa Mountains* 2296 , 2299 , 3979 , 7716(8) , 8157(2) , 8782(8) 


*Vrancea Mountains and Putna - Vrancea Natural Park* 3742 , 5141(3) , 5683(11) , 5728(6) , 5742(5) , 5763(6)





*Miscellaneous natural landscapes* 
Odorhei Depression 5973(13) *|* Maramureș County 6028(8) *|* Southern Carpathians 8973 






*Wildlife* 
Bears 196(2) , 1457 , 1458 , 1741 , 1768 , 1941 , 1986 , 2174 , 2830 , 2833 , 2834 , 2899 , 3824 , 4881(2) , 4943 , 5060 , 5926(4) , 8246 , 8883(2) *|* Other mammals 5602(4) Miscellaneous 5453(8) , 5455(9) 
.
.
.
.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Prislop Pass*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Bicaz*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ Beautiful! :cheers:

Keep em comming, neighbour! kay:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Thx Turnovec,glad you like them 

*Bucovina*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## atlan (Dec 30, 2004)

The forests and mountains from Romania are really impressive!! In my opinion, the romanian landscape are the second best in Europe after the Alps.

Please, post more and more pics from Romania.. it is never enough.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Somewhere in Transilvania*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Clouds above the mountains or Green colors*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Because i was gone for 3 days,and i didn't post any photos,i will post 3 photos now 
1 st photo.

*Autumn in Rucar,Bran*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

For the 2nd day

*Winter in Bucegi Mountains*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

And for today 

*Near Paltinis*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic!!!:cheers:

It was time to see such thread here. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Still somewhere in Bucovina*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Dobrogea lands*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

This is sooo enchanting!!


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

More to come


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Romania is very nice, i like romania and romanian people. Our orthodox neighbors. I like Dracula too. Pleace more pics from his casle.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Latoritei mountains,Virful Fratosteanu Mare*


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## charles4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Peles Castle, Sinaia


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Rosia Montana


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Really beautiful photos, specially that castle in Sinaia.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Peles Castle, Sinaia is really beautiful..i love it


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice shots...:cheers:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*alex_zebe*,foarte frumos 
Calitate,8x6,la subiect..Ms :cheers:


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dear neighbours, you have a beautiful country  Best regards from SERBIA


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ thx mate! Serbia is also very special and beautiful, Zivela Srbija & good luck in South Africa next year kay:

*Cheile Carasului* - Caras-Severin county, Banat, western Romania
Photo made by Livius Almajan


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Conte said:


> ^^ thx mate! Serbia is also very special and beautiful, Zivela Srbija & good luck in South Africa next year kay:
> 
> *Cheile Carasului* - Caras-Severin county, Banat, western Romania
> Photo made by Livius Almajan




Amaizing pic 

Thanks mate  Welcome to Serbia anytime 

Viva Romania and good luck in every field  It is good having such a GOOD neighbour like we have you... in that name:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Romania land-scapes, towns etc :cheers:


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Hot summer :lol: :cheers:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha :colgate:
This photo its just great!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing Romania!


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

So cool pic with bear


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Another view of Sibiu *


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

Babele


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Ulmetum, a Roman vicus (town) in Dobruja










http://www.fotodesus.ro/categorii finalizate/10-situri-arheologice/a.html


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you for this wonderful thread. :cheers: pleace more from transelvania & Draculas Casle, more details. 

greetings from serbian neighbor


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Porţile de Fier (serbian : Djerdap lake)*

View to the left on romanian site of Iron Gate (253 km²) on Danube river & a romanian-orthodox church, rightsite is Serbia


----------



## douglaszanette (Jul 17, 2008)

I did not know romania and these pictures impressed me. 
Wonderful place.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Mrle said:


> thank you for this wonderful thread. :cheers: pleace more from transelvania & Draculas Casle, more details.
> 
> greetings from serbian neighbor


There is a castle of Vlad Tepes but not in Transylvania, in Wallachia (where Vlad ruled).



These are some fortresses and palaces from Transylvania photographed by me:


Trascau / Torockóvár castle in Coltesti, Alba county (near Aiud). It was built in 13th century


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Colt castle in Hunedoara county. This ruin inspired Jules Verne's book _The CarpathianCastle_


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Miko castle in Miercurea Ciuc / Csikszereda. It houses he Museum of Székely people (Hungarians from Eastern Transylvania). Unfortunately, for political reasons after 1990 the museums from Székely region are not housing anymore artifacts from period before the Hungarian conquest of Transylvania or of the Romanian inhabitants of these lands.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Iernut, Mures county - Rakoczy castle


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Brasov*









Somewhere in Brasov county


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Buila-Vânturarita mountains in Vâlcea county


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Monastery Arnota in Vâlcea county


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Negru Voda monstery in Câmpulung


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Buzau city










Siriu artificial lake in Buzau county


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Curtea de Arges monastery


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Retezat National Park


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Cotmeana monastery (Byzantine period, 14th century)


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Deva, the city and the fortress (built in 13th century over an ancient Dacian town)










Flickr


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

near sibiu


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Prejmer is the biggest Saxon peasant fortress in Transylvania, among the ~150 such ensambles that still exist (from ~300 in the past). Together with other six peasant fortresses is on the Unesco World Heritage list.

The church was built in 13th century in Cistercian style. The fortress was errected in 15-16th centuries and has 275 rooms, each being used by one family as a place to live during the attacks or as a storage room for smoked meat in peace time.



















Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tropaeum Traiani* is a monument in Roman Civitas Tropaensium (site of modern *Adamclisi*, Romania), built in 109 in then Moesia Inferior, to commemorate Roman Emperor Trajan's victory over the Dacians, in 102, in the Battle of Tapae. The monument was erected on the place where legio XXI Rapax had previously been crushed (92 AD). Before Trajan's construction, an altar existed there, on the walls of which were inscribed the names of 3,000 legionaries and auxilia (servicemen) who had died "fighting for the Republic".

Trajan's monument was inspired by the Augustus mausoleum, and was dedicated to the god Mars Ultor in 107/108 AD. On the monument there were 54 metopes depicting Roman legions fighting against enemies; most of these metopes are preserved in the museum nearby. The monument was supposed to be a warning to the tribes outside this newly conquered province.

The original monument has long since disintegrated. The present edifice is a reconstruction dating from 1977. The nearby museum contains many archaeological objects, including parts of the original Roman monument. Of the original 54 metopes, 48 are in the museum and 1 is in Istanbul.


























http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=adamclisi&[email protected]


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Romania is just amazing!

I am, personaly, huuuuge fan of His Lordship Vlad Cepes ( AKA Dracul)
The way how Wallachians threated their enemies and preserved their freedom is just perfect. ( even though they buried our medieval pussies like: *1395 Battle of Rovine. Stefan Lazarevic, Marko Kraljevic, Konstantin Dejanovic and Ottomans fight against the Wallachians. The Ottomans lose and Marko and Konstantin are killed.* Citation from http://www.humanitas-international.org/perezites/archive/timeline.htm
My wife is very religious and her idea is to go for a 7-10 days to visit several monastery in Romania ( she is looking to visit St Petka moshti as an obligatory event. By her opinion, Romanians remained as a purest Christian there are, today) . If I show her this thread, she will push me to go tomorrow...


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Some places recalling Vlad Tepes:

*Poienari, the castle* completed during his reign and which was his second residence









Flicrk




The Chindia Tower, part of *Targoviste Court*, build by him as his main residence









Flickr




The *Snagov monastery* (North of Bucharest) rebuild by him (the present buildings are later, from 16th century) where the legend says he is buried










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Apuseni Mountains










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The Romanian Plain (Southern Romania)









Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Romania is a country with an extremely rich architectural heritage. I think in per capita terms it is one of the richest in Europe.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

ainttelling said:


> Romania is a country with an extremely rich architectural heritage. I think in per capita terms it is one of the richest in Europe.


Actually is only the cultural diversity that is rich, but Romania is among the poor countries in term of patrimony and worse, many/most of the buildings (like the Saxon fortresses and the Transylvanian noblemen castles) are not restored, many even abandoned, degraded in last years. 

And the future seem dark, I heard that this year the budget for the restoration and conservation of old buildings was 0 (zero), quite incredible for an EU country.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Islamic heritage in Dobruja


*Babadag*: the Gazi-Ali-Pasa mosque and the mausoleum of lui Sari Saltuk Dede (the 13th century founder of the town).









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sulina* is a town and free port in Romania, at the mouth of the Sulina branch of the Danube. It is the easternmost point of Romania.

The waters of the Danube, which flow into the Black Sea, form the largest and best preserved of Europe's deltas. 

Once a prosperous port and important shipyard, from 1856 to 1939 the seat of the Danube Commission, Sulina has become a disadvantaged location.

The reason is that the town has no road access, the only way to reach it is by boat that leaves Tulcea and goes along the Sulina branch of the Danube. This keeps the tourists wanting a quiet vacation at the seaside at low numbers.





















Flickr

The


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Baile Herculane* on Cerna Valley


During the 165 years of Roman domination of Dacia, the Herculaneum Spa was known all over the Empire. Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Namaiesti monastery*, Arges county









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks razgledam!


*Ceahlau mountain*, Moldavia









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The* Muddy Volcanoes* at Berca, Buzau county.









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sheepfold*









Flickr


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheese drainage?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Cheese drainage?


Yes.



*"Mocanita" *train in Maramures








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Endless Column *by Constantin Brâncusi, in Târgu Jiu








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Râșnov fortress (founded by Teutonic Knights in 1215, rebuilt in 14th century) on top of a rock where in antiquity was the Dacian town Cumidava









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

View from the crest of *Piatra Craiului *mountains range, the second most visited after Bucegi mountains









Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Wonderful shot!! :cheers: Thanks for posting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and wonderful photos from Romania once again :cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cascada Cailor*, "Horses Waterfall", Rodna Mountains










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Palace of Constantin Brancoveanu (1698) at *Potlogi*









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Danube Delta









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Bucharest, Victoriei Way








Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

The protected "Black Pine of Banat" near Baile Herculane on the Cerna Valley
http://www.webareal.cz/fotky2215/fotov/_f_702Pinus-*****-banatica.jpg


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Avenul din Poiana Gropii*, near Resita in the Semenic mountains is with an explored depth of -236m the deepest vertical cave in Romania


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The Vidraru Dam








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Church in *Densus *built in 13th century over a Roman building









Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Baroque Palace* of Timisoara :


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cape Dolojman* and the frozen Razim lake. The ruins are of Argamum Greek-Roman town


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Romanian navy school ship "Mircea" on the Black Sea









http://www.navy.ro


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Any link to Romanian Tourist organization?
Anyone would like to suggest to me how should I plan one week family trip to Romania, by car? What roads, where to sleep, what to see? Our interest would be castles, monasteries, historic places...
( I am from Belgrade)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Any link to Romanian Tourist organization?
> Anyone would like to suggest to me how should I plan one week family trip to Romania, by car? What roads, where to sleep, what to see? Our interest would be castles, monasteries, historic places...
> ( I am from Belgrade)
> Thanks in advance.



This is the official website http://www.romaniatourism.com/ but I'm afraid there is not very useful because there is not a simple and coherent presentation.


The next is my sugestion, I put more than one can reach in a weak, you can choose which of the regions to visit:










Coming from Serbia you may go directly to Bucharest or pass by *Northern Oltenia*, a region with fine natural sceneries and many monasteries. Not forget to see the monasteries of Cozia on Olt valley and Hurez, both if Valcea county. In Gorj you should pass by Tismana and Polovragi monasteries. In Valcea there are tens of monasteries, more interesting beside thetwo mentioned are Frasinei (most severe, forbidden acces to women), Bistrita, Dintr-un Lemn, Govora etc.

In *Bucharest *you should see the center with a variety of architectural styles, the megalomaniac civic center built by Beasescu with the Parliament building, the National museums of Art and History (both on Victoriei Way). Around Bucharest you could pay a visit to Mogosoaia palace and Cernica monastery.

Then you can pass into Transylvania or go to Northern Moldavia, famous for its monasteries. If second choice, remember that the important monasteries of Moldavia are grouped in three regions: Bukovina, Neamt county and Iasi. 

In* Neamt county* there are 80 monasteries and hermitages, of which Neamt, Agapia, Varatec, Sihastria worth to be visited, as well as Secu, Bistrita and others.

In* Bukovina* you should see the monasteries with painted churches from voronet, Sucevita, Moldovita, Humor, Rasca as well as other monasteries like Dragomirna, Slatina or the Suceava city (old churches, museums).

In *Iasi city*, the capital of Moldavia, there are several monasteries, the finest being Golia and Trei Ierarhi. Don't miss the Museum of Moldavia with interesting historical collections.


If you pass into Transylvania from Bucharest you go by Sinaia with Peles castle and the sights of Busegi mountains (Sinaia is the main resort in country).


Transylvania has some regions with different culture. There is the Central Plain with Cluj Napoca city, the region of Apuseni mountains, The Saxon region, the Szekely region, the Hunedoara county.

*Cluj Napoca* is a big city (the capital of Transylvania) with medieval and later monuments, museums. *Alba Iulia* is the city of the Union of Romanians; the old town is inside a Vauban fortress, there is the most precious church in country, the History Museum.


The *Szekely (Eastern Hungarians) region* is fine for its mountainous landscapes. If you pass from Moldavia by Bicaz pass, you reach Gheorgheni town that has the fine castle of Lazarea in its nearby. 


The Saxon Region has most of the monuments in the triangle of Sibiu, Brasov and Sighisoara towns. 

In *Brasov* you must see the old town with its walls and medieval monuments. Around Brasov there are the fortresses from Prejmer, Harman, Bran and Rasnov.

In *Sibiu* you must see the old town with walls and other medieval monments, the Brukental Museum, the village museum in the nearby forest Dumbrava Sibiului (the biggest open air museum in Europe and the finest in country). Around Sibiu there is Cisnadie and Cisnadioara with old fortresses.

In *Sighisoara *there is the old walled town. From Sighisoara to Sibiu you pass by Medias with medieval buildings that has in its surroundings the most numerous peasant fortresses, the ones in Biertan and Mosna being on UNesco world heritage sites list.

In* Hunedoara county* you can visit the castle in Hunedoara city, the history museum in Deva, the medieval churches of Hateg Land, the Dacian fortresses from Orastie mountains.

.............

So you can make a circuit, passing from Bucharest to Moldavia, from there into Transylvania and to return by Northern Oltenia or visit Oltenia first. I mentioned most interesting objectives. The places to sleep are not a problem, you can sleep at almost all the monasteries mentioned (prices very low), or at hotels along the roads (prices around 30 euro a double bed room), or at pensions in villages (~20 euro). In cities and towns prices are higher ofcourse.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Putna *is the most famous Romanian monastery, the main foundation and burial place of Stephen the Great voivod. It has the most important monastery museum.








Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Any link to Romanian Tourist organization?
> Anyone would like to suggest to me how should I plan one week family trip to Romania, by car? What roads, where to sleep, what to see? Our interest would be castles, monasteries, historic places...
> ( I am from Belgrade)
> Thanks in advance.


 Don't miss Timisoara ! the romanian city with the most historical buildings (built before 1940), full of history and culture, a great place to live and of course to visit only 120 km from Belgrade and since you are in Banat you could also visit the Iron Gate gorge, a great romanian-serbian structure on the Danube and it's Djerdap lake fissuring trough the Carpathians... Have fun ! :cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tricule castle* flooded by the dam on Danube. The caste has three towers (as the name means), one completely covered by water.










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Bicaz Gorges









Flickr


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, guys, for your time, this will be very helpful, I will form my trip plan based to your post(s).
Tel me, Iasi, is there a monastery with St Petka's remans?

City of joy, you are right, country is big, but I must fit the trip at kid's spring vacation which is 7 days only.
Thank's again, I will be free to ask you again if I need some additional info.
BTW, tell me where are you from, we could have drink together when I arrive? ( OK , Conte is , obviously from Resita)...


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Thank you, guys, for your time, this will be very helpful, I will form my trip plan based to your post(s).
> Tel me, Iasi, is there a monastery with St Petka's remans?
> 
> City of joy, you are right, country is big, but I must fit the trip at kid's spring vacation which is 7 days only.
> ...


We call her Parascheva. Her relics are in the Metropolitan Church in Iasi.

I'm in Bucharest, I'd like to meet you.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Goyazny said:


> Any link to Romanian Tourist organization?
> Anyone would like to suggest to me how should I plan one week family trip to Romania, by car? What roads, where to sleep, what to see? Our interest would be castles, monasteries, historic places...
> ( I am from Belgrade)
> Thanks in advance.


^^

http://www.helloromania.eu/

You should definitely go by car. 

I think you could plan it one day (and night) in Timisoara (visit the city), then move to Sibiu (on the way maybe visit the Hunedoara castle). Spend one night in Sibiu and visit the beautiful city. Then move to Brasov. Spend 2-3 nights in Brasov (visit Sighisoara, Brasov, and maybe ski in Poiana Brasov if there is snow but it should be now and later on in winter), then go to N Moldavia (Suceava) to see some monasteries, if time allows. 

Bucharest would be also nice, but I do not know if you will still have time. :cheers:

And welcome and have a nice trip!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks , this link is great!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Maramures










flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Busteni*, Bucegi Mountains









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Iasi, Cetatuia Monastery








Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

30th Honor Guard Regiment "Mihai Viteazul" :horse:


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

The roman catholic church of Vinga (Arad county)










_Photo by Radu Trifan_


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Satu Mare*


Satu Mare (Romanian pronunciation: [ˈsatu ˈmare], literally "Great Village"; Hungarian: Szatmárnémeti; German: Sathmar; Yiddish: סאטמאר (Satmar)) is a city with a population of 113,688 and the capital of Satu Mare County, Romania.


The city spreads out from the Administrative Palace at 25 October Square, one of the tallest buildings in Romania.

There is evidence that the local Dacian population remained there after the Roman conquest in 101/106 AD. Later, these lands formed part of Menumorut's holdings; one of the defensive citadels dating to the 10th century was at Satu Mare (Castrum Zotmar), as mentioned in the Gesta Hungarorum. The city centre - Villa Zotmar - was inhabited by natives, but Teutonic colonists settled on the periphery, brought there in 972 by Queen Giselle of Bavaria......
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satu_Mare











Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Maramures Mountains Nature Park*

The Maramureş Mountains Nature Park is situated in the north part of the Maramureş County, near the localities Borşa, Moisei, Vişeu de Sus, Vişeu de Jos, Leordina, Ruscova, Repedea, Poienile de sub Munte, Petrova and Bistra, including the Maramureş Mountains Massif up to the Romanian-Ukrainian border. 
The park also includes the land within the boundaries of the localities it covers. 









http://www.muntiimaramuresului.ro/index.php?cmd=imagini


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Romania.... I recently watched a paranormal show involving werewolfs and a little town in Romania... which has mostly been abandoned by fear of these creatures... The country side is just amazing, and quite eerie as well :happy:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Bucharest, Unirii Boulevard










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The cave glacier at *Scarisoara*, Alba county










Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome view of the cave glacier at Scarisoara


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Constanta* is the oldest living city in Romania, founded around 600 BC. The city is located in the Dobruja region of Romania, on the Black Sea coast. It is the capital of Constanţa County and the largest city in the region.

The city of Constanța is one of the most important in the country, is part of a group of four roughly equal-size cities which rank after Bucharest, Romania's capital. The Constanţa metropolitan area was founded in 2007 and comprises 14 localities located at a maximum distance of 30 km (19 mi) from the city and, with 446,595 inhabitants, is the second largest metropolitan area in Romania, after Bucharest.

The Port of Constanţa has an area of 39.26 km2 (15.16 sq mi) and a length of about 30 km (19 mi). It is the largest port on the Black Sea, and the fourth largest port in Europe.


In image: the historical part of the city.








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Neajlov, a river in the South Romanian Plain








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ilieni / Illyefalva*, a Szekely peasant fortress in Covasna









Flickr


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Goyazny said:


> Thanks , this link is great!


^^ one more www.romanianmonasteries.org

...
And one from my town ... Piatra-Neamt


AndreiNedelcu said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42022772&postcount=7


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Rimetea / Torocko*, a Szekely village near Aiud, apart from the Szekely region


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Rimetea* village and *Székelykő* (The Szekely's stone) mountain (a nature reservation)








Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That fortress - castle below looks great, and the terrain around the castle is very nice too


>


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Fagaras Mountains









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The *King Carol I Bridge * was built between 1890 and 1895 in Romania over the Danube and Borcea and when it was completed it then became the longest bridge in Europe and the third in the world.









Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Bucharest


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Detunatele* basalt formations, Bucium, Apuseni Mountains








Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Constanta* with the Mosque









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

In Bistrita Nasaud county










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Saon monastery, Dobruja










Flickr


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Multumesc tuturor celor care au continuat sa posteze si sa ofere informatii in legatura cu cele postate.Regret ca in ultima perioada nu am avut timp sa adun si sa postez mai multe poze,dar promit sa ma revansez,si sa postez macar cateva poze pe saptamna. 
Numai bine :cheers1:


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Sa incep cu cateva poze facute in acest weekend in Arad,la cetatea din Siria.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Magura**.The green paradise.*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bigar waterfall*, Banat









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Voonet monastery*, Bukovina, Unesco World Heritage site. Church from 1488, exterior paintings from 1535









Flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE PICTURES kay:


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

romania is a very beautiful country


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

*Fagaras mountains*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

city_of_joy said:


> *Voonet monastery*, Bukovina, Unesco World Heritage site. Church from 1488, exterior paintings from 1535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: belo...


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Church in *Malâncrav / Malmkrog*.

At the fortified church of Mălâncrav are found the most significant Gothic murals in Transylvania aside from those at Ghelinţa/Gelence in Háromszék.

The Saxon Romanesque Lutheran church has early 14th century Gothic murals in the apse, 15th century ones in the nave and a 15 century late Gothic altar.

In later centuries the Apafi clan (Hungarian nobles in Transylvania) buried their dead in the church since they had overlordship in the village, but the sarcophagi were removed by the Communist regime. The locality was not part of the autonomous Saxon territory, although until the 1970s it was populated by Germans.










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lotru river Valley*, Oltenia. This is the most remote and less polluted area in Romania.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Rupea/Reps*
On the premises of the ancient Dacian settlement Ramidava, called by the Romans Rupes (from which the present name of the town derives), a prefeudal settlement was built (10th-13th centuries), and later on a medieval fortress (mentioned in writing for the first time in 1324, during the rule of the Hungarian king Charles I Robert of Anjou). In 1433 the settlement was recorded as a fair under the name of Kohälm (top of rock) or Cohälm. 











Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bears' Cave* (Peştera Urşilor)
The cave was named so, as numerous cave bears (Ursus spelaeus) were found in this cave. The cave was visited by these large animals more than 15.000 years ago. But one day, a rock slide closed the entrance while more than 140 bears were still in the cave. Becoming hungry, the bears killed one another until all were dead. This story is told by their remains, tons of bear bones covering the floor of large parts of the cave with the marks of bear teeth. 

Now the cave was undisturbed until 17-SEP-1975, when the cave was discovered during quarry works. 

Peştera Urşilor is the only modern show cave in Romania, with paved paths, banisters, and electric light. This was a sort of experiment, to test if show caves are interesting for tourists. But although this experiment worked very well - the cave attracts more than 200.000 visitors every year - it is still the only well developed show cave in Romania. 









Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photo of Bucharest:


Conte said:


> Bucharest


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The *Transfăgărăşan* or DN7C is the highest and most dramatic paved road in Romania. Built as a strategic military route, the 90 km of twists and turns run North to South across the tallest sections of the Carpathian Mountains, between the highest peak in the country, Moldoveanu, and the second highest, Negoiu. The road connects the historic regions of Transylvania and Wallachia, and the cities of Sibiu and Piteşti.

It has more tunnels (a total of 5) and viaducts than any other road in Romania. Near the highest point, at Bâlea Lake, the road passes through the longest road tunnel in Romania (884 m).









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lacul Rosu* (Red Lake) is natural storage lake at 980 m altitude, near Bicaz Gorges, at approximately 26 km from Gheorgheni city (Harghita County), on the national road 12/C, in the resort with the same name. 


The lake is formed recently, in the summer of 1837. Then, after some abundant rains, a great quantity of rocks and debris slided from the Northen side of the Killer Rock (Stanca Ucigasului), blocking the Bicajel river. The water have accumulated and formed a natural storage lake. The unusual magic is amplified by a lot of empty truncks of the old fir trees, which come out from the water passing through the image of Little Suhard reflected in the lake mirror. 











Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Roşia Montană* is a commune of Alba County in the Apuseni Mountains of western Transylvania, Romania.

The state-run gold mine was forced to close in late 2006 in advance of Romania's accession to the EU but Gabriel Resources of Canada want to replace it with a new mine. This has caused controversy over the destruction of Roman remains and on fears of a repeat of the cyanide pollution at Baia Mare. 

There is archaeological and metallurgical evidence of gold mining in the 'Golden Quadrilateral' of Transylvania since the late Stone Age. _Alburnus Maior _was founded by the Romans during the rule of Trajan as a mining town, with Illyrian colonists from South Dalmatia. Archaeologists have discovered in the town ancient dwellings, necropolises, mine galleries, mining tools, 25 wax tablets and many inscriptions in Greek and Latin, centred around Carpeni Hill. The Romans left Dacia in 271.

Mining appears to have started again in the Middle Ages by German migrants using similar techniques to the Romans. 

The remains of the Roman mining town include ancient industrial facilities, temples, baths, houses and tunnels. The latter have been described by UNESCO as "a unique archaeological complex of Roman mine galleries", although company spokesman Adrian Dascalu has suggested that "They're more Austro-Hungarian than Roman". Most of these remains would be destroyed by the project.

The Romanian Academy, the Romanian Orthodox Church, the Romanian Catholic Church and the Romanian Unitarian Church have all signalled their opposition to the project. Large western NGOs such as Greenpeace and political organisations such as the European Federation of Green Parties are also opposed. The plan outraged Prince Charles of Great Britain, who is fond of Romania's Old Saxon villages. 










Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

From my scooter holidays. North of Baia :










Center of the city (Tulcea)


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Olt Canyon*, the busiest across the Carpathians


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dragomirna monastery*, 1609









Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Orsova* - small town on the *Danube*, Banat, southwestern Romania


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

adamsb said:


> From my scooter holidays. North of Baia :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics kay:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Porolissum*, the city on the Northern border of Roman Dacia 

Established as a military camp in 106 during Trajan's Dacian Wars, the city quickly grew through trade with the native Dacians and became the capital of the province Dacia Porolissensis in 124. The site is one of the largest and best-preserved archaeological sites in modern-day Romania. It is 8 km away from the modern city of Zalău.











Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I saw it on TVR's "Restaurare", it's an amazing place full of history and very nice located, it's also sad that nobody excepting the locals really cares about this monument of romanian culture :bash:


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

BTW Restaurare - *Vila Elisabeta, Baile-Herculane*








flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Suhard Mountains*, Eastern Transylvania










Flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

:applause: nice pictures.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Ancient *Histria* was a Greek colony or polis on the Black Sea coast, established by Milesian settlers to trade with the native Getae. It became the first Greek town on the present day Romanian territory. Scymnus of Chios (ca 110 BC), the Greek geographer and poet, dated it to 630 BC. Eusebius of Caesarea, some centuries later, dated its founding to 657 – 656 BC, at the time of the 33rd Olympic Games. The earliest documented currency on Romanian territory was an 8-gram silver drachma, issued in Histria in the year 480 BC.

The Museum at Histria







Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

The Danube at Harsova










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Constanta* - the Casino and the Port


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Trascau mountains*, Central Transylvania










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Semenic Mountains*, Banat










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arcus/Arkos* Szekely village










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lotru Valley*, tail of the Vidra reservoir lake.










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Enisala*, Dobruja. Genovese castle, 14th century.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photografitti/2929313691/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mures Valley*









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Heroes Cross on Caraiman Peak (1928, 2291 m altitude), Bucegi










Flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Bocşa* - Caraş-Severin County









Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Horezu Monastery*, 1693, Oltenia (Unesco World Heritage site)









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Views from *Muereasca valley*, Oltenia. In the second image Cozia Mountain in background.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Big Mountain mountains,Lita fortress ruins.










Piatra Craiului.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Roman* Bishopry, Moldavia










Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Galati*









Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Iasi*, the Palace of Culture (1926, housing the Museum of Moldavia) and St. Nicholas church (1491)










Flickr


----------



## paul-yokaholnes (Dec 21, 2009)

amazing colours, i had no idea it was so green



city_of_joy said:


> *Iasi*, the Palace of Culture (1926, housing the Museum of Moldavia) and St. Nicholas church (1491)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, Paul.


*Cerna Valley*, Banat










Flickr


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Braşov City*

Braşov,what an amazing city!


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Braşov*

Another picture


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Christmas Night in Maramures










Flickr


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

beautiful country


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ thanks man !









Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sinaia*










Source


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Bucharest skyline


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

The town of *Medias*









Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*



















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Curtisoara*, Oltenia. 18th century fortified house










Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*










Source


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Landscape*

You mean Parâng Mountains(Munţii Parâng)








Somewhere in Bucegi Mountains


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin * is a city in Mehedinţi County, Oltenia, Romania, on the left bank of the Danube, below the Iron Gates. The population is 104,557.

Near Turnu Severin are the remains of the celebrated Trajan's bridge, the largest in the Empire. Built in only three years (103 - 105 AD) by the famous architect Apollodorus of Damascus, the bridge was considered the most daring work in the Roman world. The bridge was built on 20 pillars of stone blocks, was 1135 m long, 14.55 m wide and 18.60 m high. Each 











Source


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Parang Mountains has amazing views. Regards.*


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*SINAIA*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Danube arm Borcea marsh










Source


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Waaaooo predominantly green.


----------



## Talks_44 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to see photos from my country too!!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cluj-Napoca*









Source


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*OMU*


----------



## futate01 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a seafood restaurant in the mountains of Maramures. Essentially it is built over a mountain stream which is slightly barricaded to form a small pool where the stream's natural inhabitants, the "pastrav" fish, are trapped and raised. So when you go to a Pastravarie you can either by fresh live fish and take them home or have them cooked to order and enjoy them in this nifty little restaurant over the river.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Radauti-Prut*, Moldavia. The northernmost place in Romania.









Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Suceava*, capital of Moldavia between 1388 and 1565.










Source


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

Poiana Braşov


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Mihai, if you don't have Photoshop or other program like this installed, you have the option to resize on Imageshack; choose 800X600 or 1024X768. You have also the option to edit your post.





*Piatra Mare* mountain, Brasov county










Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pestera Ialomitei* monastery, Muntenia (Eastern Wallachia)










Source


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Near Braşov*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Voineasa*, Oltenia.

Voineasa is a mountain village north of Valcea county, about 80 km from the city of Ramnicu Valcea (county seat), located Lotru Valley, southern mountains of the same name, at an altitude of 600-800 meters. 

Voineasa houses a spa village. The main factor is the natural cure is bracing climate, clean air, free of dust and allergens and pronounced ionization of the atmosphere, due coniferous forests surrounding town. 

It is also the place where I was born.










Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bistrita monastery*, Oltenia


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cheia de Sus*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/midori_ro/3543934370/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Brasov*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/glennaa/3224123338/sizes/l/


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Timisoara*

*"Iosefin" neighborhood at dawn * by Antonius Plaian


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fagaras*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3608576983/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arbore* church, Bukovina









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tudorseulean/2763161800/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Very nice paintings, are byzantine?


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ yes indeed, just like this : 

*Voronet Monastery * - built 1488


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arnota mountain*, Oltenia (picture by me)


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Aiud*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Râșnov










http://www.flickr.com/photos/linktoemi/2171007597/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Govora monastery*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Predeal* is one of the main ski resorts in country










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2687773849/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Oradea* with the synagogue in the background









http://www.flickr.com/photos/glennaa/3207542156/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ciucas mountains*, South-East Carpathians










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2675304048/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Vatra Dornei* spa town, Bukovina










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/3891631297/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Rarau*, Bukovina








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/268466168/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Neamt citadel*, Moldavia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogdangoim/4023583522/


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

Predeal,Braşov


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Heracleea castle (Enisala) and Razim lake, Dobruja










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3196206401/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Pahomie hermitage, Oltenia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/andra_mb/4592223296/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Wild natur beauty Romania!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That small chapel is so charming. I love how it's built in against the rock. :cheers2:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you both!


Lake* Sfânta Ana / Szent Anna-tó*, a crater lake in Eastern Transylvania









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2738791


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Bucegi Mountains









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilg-ul/4497525769/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Bucegi Mountainss 

:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Olimp*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilg-ul/4505495054/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ceahlău Mounain*, Moldavia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4178876381/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Timisoara*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwyoutubecomwatchvs2db9fka1io/4447881762/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Probota monastery*, Moldavia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefbra/3820278402/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Deva*, Transylvania









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/132801866/in/[email protected]/


----------



## bestmann (May 25, 2010)

atlan said:


> The forests and mountains from Romania are really impressive!! In my opinion, the romanian landscape are the second best in Europe after the Alps.
> 
> Please, post more and more pics from Romania.. it is never enough.











SFINXUL -Romania


----------



## bestmann (May 25, 2010)

Daniil Sihastru's cell








In Romania are a lot of wonderful places to visit.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Danube at Hârșova









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benstef/2089270450/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Piatra Craiului*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilg-ul/4500770834/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sighisoara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grenache/25404592/in/[email protected]/


----------



## krispykreme22 (May 14, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cernica monastery*, near Bucharest










http://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwyoutubecomwatchvs2db9fka1io/4447110473/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jettlee1 (May 12, 2010)

thanks for this nice photo.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tulcea*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3907372946/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Medias*, city walls










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/3974119644/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ploiesti*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sorinake/2910914173/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Beusnita waterfall*, Banat










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2331950854/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Constitution Square, *Bucharest*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hafrenz/2522224722/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would like to see some more Transilvanian pictures


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Vitiok said:


> I would like to see some more Transilvanian pictures



*Grossau/Cristian*, Transylvania. Fortified Saxon Church










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tudorseulean/2828272151/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Reconstruction of the Roman monument of *Adamclisi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1365910455/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great pics


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Trei Ierarhi church in *Iaşi*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/httpwwwyoutubecomwatchvs2db9fka1io/4447883634/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sibiu*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/2779730739/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice view of Ploiesti, I love the Constitution Square and good pic of the Trei Ierarhi Church. Regards.*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, Jan! :cheers:


*Curtea de Arges *monastery










http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyish/3729288518/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pitești*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/amarin8909/3046649846/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Timisoara*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/2367308736/


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Godeanu Mountains* - *BANAT* - _*western Romania*_










Source


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Cerna Valley* *- Baile Herculane - Banat*


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice photos.
''Herăstrău Park'',Bucharest


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Poiana Braşov


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

*Piatra Neamt* - *Moldova*


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Bucegi


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Interesting!!! Regards.*


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Bran


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

PREDEAL


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Râşnov


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Bran,BRAŞOV


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

BIERTAN


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Canionul''Şapte scări''


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

*Fogarasch*

Făgăraş's castle-Braşov


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice photos Marian!


Olt Valley and Turnu monastery, Oltenia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2719313673/in/[email protected]/


----------



## BloodySoap (Aug 16, 2010)

Romania is a beautiful country. People usually think of Romania as your typical post-soviet nation, but they have never seen the good side of Romania. Well, this is the place to look at it. Keep the pix coming guys


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Constanţa


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

SCROPOASA


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Neamț monastery, Moldavia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/petromromania/4773492221/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

..


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A valley in Maramures.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A peasant village in Maramures.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Traditional wooden gate.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The town of Cavnic.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Old ruined mansion in Pribilesti near Baia-Mare. (I used to play in this ruin as a kid)


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Some traditional wear.


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful Transylvania


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheile Bicazului


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Transfăgărăşan Road


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Hunedoara


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Sebeş,Râpa Roşie


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cernavodă*, Dobruja









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monsteratu/3139158298/in/[email protected]/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The old and the new.


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

city_of_joy said:


> *Cernavodă*, Dobruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this picture is worth all the money :cheers:


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Peştera Ialomicioara


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hosman* Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schoko_chantalle/4555380131/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

House in Maramureş


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Landscape in Moldavia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plenum/4847555925/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Comana monastery*, south of Bucharest. It was founded by Vlad Țepeș and is one of the two places where is believed he is burried (the other being Snagov monastery)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr4gosh/4522851492/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

MarianRO said:


> Beautiful Transylvania


Anyone knows where is this?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Anyone knows where is this?



It is one of the most visited places in Romania:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bran_Castle


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Turnu Severin*, Oltenia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/drobeta_turnu_severin/4798897589/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Quite good the pic of Turnu Severin at night. Regards.*


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ponoare*


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Apuseni


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Horezu monastery*, Oltenia


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Curtea de Argeș *(Muntenia): the Byzantine Royal Church, 1352


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Landscape with wooden churches in *Maramureș *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2758566591/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Argeş


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Șoimoș castle* and Mureș River, Crișana










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alinzele/4937783597/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Șinca Veche*, Southern Transylvania. 7000 old cave-temple. It was used in the Midle-Age as an Orthodox monastery










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogdangoim/3717594527/in/[email protected]/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

AradeanulNewYorkez said:


> Thx Turnovec,glad you like them
> 
> *Bucovina*


What a beautiful photo.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bușteni* cable car, Bucegi Mountains, Muntenia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaethon72/2753470782/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

bucegi


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Anyone knows where is this?


It is Bran castle. A so called Drakula castle..However this is a myth..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Traditional wooden gate.


This is Szekely´s style gate, right?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> This is Szekely´s style gate, right?



No. It's a modern interpretation of the Romanian Maramureș wooden gates style. Szekely live in another region and have a different style of gates. 


*Danube Delta*, Dobruja









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marius_zh/517774736/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Saxon peasant castle at *Viscri/Weißkirch*, Transylvania (Unesco)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/guukaa/4019241263/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> This is Szekely´s style gate, right?


Actually this is how a Szekely gate looks like: 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6799745


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

A traditional house in Maramures.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cruise, on Danube*, Mehedinți county, Oltenia


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pensiunea_septembrie/3274264315/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW the house is fantastic, I like the architecture and the environment. Regards.*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cerna Valley*, Banat

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4853276140/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Fanatstic pics of Romania! Great neighbor country.


----------



## jeleu (Apr 22, 2010)

bad post.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice and impressive pic of Cerna Valley. Regards.*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you both!^^



*Dobrovăț monastery *near Iași, Moldavia, built by Stephen the Great 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr4gosh/3871651946/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sibiu*, Transylvania

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquazeiss/2570810473/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Focul Viu Glacier Cave* ("the living fire glacier"), Crișana. This is the third largest cave glacier in Romania with 25,000 cubic meters


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41536044/


----------



## puranus (Sep 22, 2010)

Foarte faine fotografiile,super tare cine le-a pus.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

puranus said:


> Foarte faine fotografiile,super tare cine le-a pus.


Mulțumesc!

*Peleș Royal Castle*, Muntenia

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fusion_of_horizons/3961485431/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Timișoara*, Banat

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/der_makabere/4560462865/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Buchares*t, Muntenia


















http://www.infotravelromania.ro/fotografii_bucuresti.html


----------



## medicu' de garda (May 13, 2010)

Since you already posted two amazing salt mines, it only seems fair, that I post a third, beautiful one, the *Praid saltmine*, in Mures county. A charming place, reachable by bus, underground of course, through a really narrow tunnel :nuts: .

A great leasure spot, where children and adults alike can play or have a picnic.










And at the end of the hallway, you can see a little catholic place of worship, a great touch, if you ask me.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

city_of_joy said:


> Mulțumesc!
> 
> *Peleș Royal Castle*, Muntenia
> 
> ...


WOW! Beautiful Castle and surrounding forest. My kind of place. 


:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Parisian Girl!

One more photo from* Bucharest*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seisdeagosto/2330178381/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lovely country, the castle of Peles is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Brașov*, Transylvania

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielflorea/3743953974/in/set-72157621771540994/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Heroes Cross, Bucegi Mountains*, Muntenia

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/browneye/4804512060/


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Is Romania a very intresting country, loved those pics. Thanks you.


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

Theyre from the same source as the one quoted in that message! I modified it to clear this.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Boian (Bonnesdorf)*, Transylvania


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko_attila/4871923189/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cetățeni hermitage, with e 13th century rupestrian church*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/evgheni_buchrest/5044419532/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sebeș / Mühlbach*, Transylvania, the Evangelical Church

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tudorseulean/2829107652/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ploieşti*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/2924967953/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bran castle*, Transylvania

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2298427118/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

more from Bran castel , find here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=881372


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Danube at Galați*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5207190656/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Satu Mare*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/codra/2269005034/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Poenari, the real castle of Vlad Țepeș*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/smckee/2810722608/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia* (capital of Dacian Kingdom), Dacian sanctuaries. Unesco Heritage site

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3563257560/in/set-72157618684360303/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lake Techirghiol*, Dobruja

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/free-spirit/2083822535/in/[email protected]/


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

double post


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

Super!!:laugh:


----------



## jardelinio (Dec 1, 2008)

*Craiova - "Nicolae Romanescu" Park*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Acâș/Ákos*

XII-XIIIth century Romanesque church

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3966723636/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

The Stiol Lake, Rodna Mountains (Maramures County)


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Târgu Mureș* fortress


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2719748653/in/[email protected]/


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

Arad, România


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Rodna Mountains near Borsa, Maramures County


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

The Muddy Volcanoes, Buzau County


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Neamţ Monastery*

For centuries, the cultural heart of Moldavia

















By me


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Biertan*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotrop/3641676847/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cheia*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ileanap/3799979397/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Derbedeu (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ Holy crap that's a huge satellite dish!! 

Any idea what it's used for?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Derbedeu said:


> ^^ Holy crap that's a huge satellite dish!!
> 
> Any idea what it's used for?


Maybe this will help:
http://web.rosa.ro/CRAS/CRAS_2008_files/prez/prezentare statia sol.pdf


----------



## Derbedeu (Jun 27, 2009)

Thx! :cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Maramureș*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4046390734/


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

razvanArad said:


> Arad, România


Yeah, I remember Arad very well. It is really beautiful city with Austria-Hungarian urbanistic.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Iaşi *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gingas/2600119256/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mediaș*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3382234700/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Neamț Castle*, Moldavia

















By me


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cetățile Ponorului / The Fortress of Ponor * Karst Complex, Apuseni, Mountains (Western Carpathians), Crișana. For the size of the portal, observe the two people down in the middle.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gogurotari/2900539443/


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

city_of_joy said:


> *Slănic*, the biggest salt mine in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that stuff for children is ridiculous :lol:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

National Theatre, *Bucharest*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/1502709517/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest*, Revolution Square









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmabel/3957047741/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Clisura Dunarii*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pensiunea_septembrie/3501845854/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pensiunea_septembrie/3275398092/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*''Lac de verde'' golf club.Breaza,Prahova valley*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/marius_augustin_popa/5114976453/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/marius_augustin_popa/5115564840/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Ford B-MAX* was shown yesterday at the Geneva Motor Show.His production will start this year at *Craiova,Dolj county*




source:zf.ro


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

^^

WTF????


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^
maybe i shouldn't post it,but it's ok,i guess, It break the monotony :lol:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Saint Ann lake,Harghita county*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovidiuh/4905372566/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sibiu*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovidiuh/5008285791/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Brasov*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/3921420840/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sinaia,Prahova valley*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/slysoft/5181213454/


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucharest:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

National road 10 betwen Brasov and Buzau and the Siriu lake


http://www.flickr.com/photos/olariu_d/3687340436/


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ Beautiful pic's!!


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the refineries of Ploiesti
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/4292116240/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sihastria Monastery-Moldova,Neamt County*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoulpop/4825639759/in/photostream/


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Fahrenheit 10 said:


> *Brasov*
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/3921420840/in/photostream/


It's just astonishing view. So many red roofs. Something unusual in Poland.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*A flock of storks on a field in Dobrogea*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoulpop/5200449427/in/photostream/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today's Banner: Historic centre of Sibiu, Romania*


Medieval city of Sibiu-Romania by CamilG, on Flickr

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mihaimanea/5020844356/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Transfagarasan road*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbyvoicu/4660248365/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Turda salt mine*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/alinux33/4465705044/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

what a beautiful country!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

These salt mines are usally so amazing. 

But when I have been to one, 200 m under the surface I found it a bit strange. :nuts:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

C.E.C Bank Palace-Bucharest
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4801124239/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onlysilent/3057284756/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Parang Mountains*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4926863768/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bucegi Mountains*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoulpop/5312295224/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bistrita*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bortescristian/4283081982/in/photostream/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Brasov








taken by me


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bucovina landscape*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoulpop/5195182448/in/photostream/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Maramureş Church








http://img842.imageshack.us/i/uopg.jpg/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The interior of the Peles Castle is jaw dropping :eek2:


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Monastery in Bucovina








http://img585.imageshack.us/i/imgp0918.jpg/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> The interior of the Peles Castle is jaw dropping :eek2:


^^:cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1282983


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vaklston said:


> Beautiful!!!


:cheers:


*''Green Village''complex-Danube Delta*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2767820960/in/photostream/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Moldova,Eastern Romania








http://img822.imageshack.us/i/mmmra.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Iaşi,CETĂŢUIA








http://img263.imageshack.us/i/iasicetatuia4.jpg/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Deva Citadel at sunset*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3052043293/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3051987807/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Balea Lake and chalet along Transfagarasan road*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2784040806/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^
http://badorgood.com/foto/the-road-349554


----------



## tomis3 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

best aerial view of Peles castel that i saw
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/3677963427/]Peles castle by Ammit (all the way), on Flickr[/URL]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ammut/3677963427/in/photostream/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Slănic Moldova


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova*


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Timişoara,UNION SQUARE








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/timisoara-union-square-4.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Cluj Napoca








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/lupoaica-cluj-napoca.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Mediaş*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/arhitectura-orasului-medias.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

cheile Turzii








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/IMG_1619-1.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Râmeţ








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/cheile-rametului2.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

train in ABRUD








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/mocanita-train-abrud.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*New extension of Henri Coanda Airport*
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/5570688759/]IMG_7656 by Constantin B., on Flickr[/URL]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/5570688759/in/photostream/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Valea Cernei-western Romania*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/11762647.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/0003.jpg


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mangalia*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-v-d-p/3890089797/in/photostream/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timișoara*









By cinx_ro at 2011-04-01


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timișoara (Union Square)*









By cinx_ro at 2011-04-01


----------



## tomis3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Brasov - Center

Photo by: George Nutulescu


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ 
nice one:cheers:
i'll post some more from Brasov
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebatronic/5511132637/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebatronic/5511132367/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebatronic/5511731438/in/photostream/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebatronic/5511124327/in/photostream/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Brasov looks amazing guys. I hope that these builiding will be renovated soon.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

seem said:


> Brasov looks amazing guys. I hope that these builiding will be renovated soon.


Brasov is in a good shape even so:cheers1:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Oradea City Hall*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/usabin/4476498479/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sema Parc building,Bucharest*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/4484199965/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Maramures*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovidiuh/4026254092/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovidiuh/4021158289/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovidiuh/4021918368/in/photostream/


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

*Braşov* is amazing ! nice pics guys


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

PELEŞ Castle








http://img822.imageshack.us/i/peles.jpg/


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4291199948/


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Brasov looks extremely beautiful.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Oradea City








http://img852.imageshack.us/i/4154663.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Cristian,SIBIU County*









http://img23.imageshack.us/i/bisericafortificatasfse.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

somewhere in Romania...








http://img823.imageshack.us/i/10492129032.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

old Sibiu








http://img41.imageshack.us/i/sibiutd6a8bd96e09.jpg/


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks...
Sighişoara,MUREŞ


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful pic


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*SIGHIŞOARA*









http://img38.imageshack.us/i/aprilieiulie2009017.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img818.imageshack.us/i/piatacentralasighisoara.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Sighişoara*









http://img225.imageshack.us/i/sighisoara2.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*CHEILE Nerei*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/...5ODdkMTZjNWJhY2E2NmI4YjlmZjFiODfoto_91002.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*POIANA BRAŞOV*









http://img696.imageshack.us/i/21928592.jpg/


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

North part Transfagarasan road


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*ODORHEIU SECUIESC*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/8351100.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Church in Harghita


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Bistriţa*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/Bistrita.jpg


----------



## MELNICKRJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful. Romania is intriguing. When visiting Lviv a few years ago...so close but -- next time it will be Romania for sure.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Hunyad Castle*


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Braşov,in the central part of the country*









taken by me.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Clisura Dunării








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/5096760.jpg


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Last pics are stuning!


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*VIDRARU Lake*









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/vidraru_f10578.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Bran castle


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Vidraru DAM


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Bran


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ Nice. I love Romanian architecture!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Credit photos or you will be banned.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Monastery in Bucovina








http://img822.imageshack.us/i/mmmra.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sfinxul-Bucegi Mountains








http://img30.imageshack.us/i/sfinxul2.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img140.imageshack.us/i/p1060088h.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

POLOVRAGI








http://img853.imageshack.us/i/mpolovragi.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Băile HERCULANE








http://img848.imageshack.us/i/herculane200913.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

cheile Olteţului








http://img607.imageshack.us/i/cheileoltetului.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img194.imageshack.us/i/cheilebistritei.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

BĂILE TUŞNAD








http://img171.imageshack.us/i/1290668177bailetusnad.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

BĂILE HERCULANE








http://img21.imageshack.us/i/baileherculane.jpg/


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

Nature, architecture, castles... I'm impressed with Romania. :cheers:


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

thank you..
Cheile Olteţului










http://img217.imageshack.us/i/cheileoltetului2.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

CLUJ-NAPOCA








http://img151.imageshack.us/i/clujf.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Săvârşin









http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/dsc02013.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

SATU MARE








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/Hotel_Dacia_Satu_Mare_Romania_1.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

IAŞI








http://img6.imageshack.us/i/2cf9a1ca4055fbb51fc51e1.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

PIATRA NEAMŢ








http://img864.imageshack.us/i/12aug09261.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Iaşi,Ştefan cel Mare








http://img862.imageshack.us/i/statuialuistefancelmare.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/statuialuitefancelmared.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Downtown Iaşi








http://img683.imageshack.us/i/primariamunicipiuluiias.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img508.imageshack.us/i/monumentuluniriidiniai9.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img33.imageshack.us/i/palatulculturiiiasibyl1.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img593.imageshack.us/i/78301024.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img30.imageshack.us/i/268208.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

MĂRĂŞEŞTI,Vrancea County








http://img217.imageshack.us/i/11652061.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img829.imageshack.us/i/bisericafortificataprec.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Galaţi








http://img823.imageshack.us/i/cladireingalati.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img851.imageshack.us/i/galatiuniversitatea.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

somewhere in Argeş...








http://img594.imageshack.us/i/imagine599.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

BUCHAREST








http://img96.imageshack.us/i/parculkiseleffomarkhayy.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/muzeulgeologicnational.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img851.imageshack.us/i/dsc00721b.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

GRIGORE ANTIPA MUSEUM








http://img189.imageshack.us/i/44265474.jpg/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Super :applause:


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

REŞIŢA








http://img696.imageshack.us/i/dsc022431.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

SIBIU








http://img824.imageshack.us/i/dsc1644a.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img718.imageshack.us/i/p1030678s.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

ALBA IULIA








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/DSC01512.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

*Village Museum*

Sibiu








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/moara-muzeul-satului-sibiu.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/2010_0418MuzeulSatuluiapr20100167cunume.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/Muzeulsatului-Sibiu.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/Muzeul_Satului_Bucovinean2.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img33.imageshack.us/i/p1010206bd.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

MIERCUREA SIBIULUI








http://img839.imageshack.us/i/40609720.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

HERMANNSTADT(Sibiu)








http://img695.imageshack.us/i/sibiumarktplatz.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/rumaenien09009.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/picture230a.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/dscf1413o.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img695.imageshack.us/i/1006139.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sepsiszentgyorgy








http://img828.imageshack.us/i/casacuarcadesfantugheor.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Costineşti beach








http://img861.imageshack.us/i/falezaolimpcostinesti12.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sfânta Ana lake









http://img163.imageshack.us/i/dsc0286hn.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc0403n.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

MIERCUREA CIUC








http://img189.imageshack.us/i/mciucbisericacatolicano.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img849.imageshack.us/i/mciucbisericacatolicano.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/mciuccatedralasumuleu6i.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

somewhere in Prahova








taken by me
link:
http://img135.imageshack.us/i/picture003es.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Braşov








taken by me
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/imagine005c.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

taken by me
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/imagine006t.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

taken by me
http://img854.imageshack.us/i/imagine001.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Lepşa,Vrancea


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Rânca


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sinaia








http://img813.imageshack.us/i/dsc03931j.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img542.imageshack.us/i/imagine004.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img38.imageshack.us/i/imagine005n.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img809.imageshack.us/i/imagine006.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/imagine007o.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Putna








http://img687.imageshack.us/i/putna2010.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Cascada Pişoaia








http://img90.imageshack.us/i/p1030784z.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

another waterfall...








http://img577.imageshack.us/i/p1030913u.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Cascada Pişoaia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

VALEA BISTRIŢEI








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1030418.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Transylvania








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1030981.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Lupşa








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/lupsa.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Slimnic








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1040199.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Ghelinţa


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Dârjiu








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1020738.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Vidraru








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1020134.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Carpathian Mountains








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1010663.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Şapte Scări Canyon








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/DSCN5891.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Racoş








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/racos.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/P1040125.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sighişoara








http://img98.imageshack.us/i/zimgc392.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Cluj


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Sighişoara


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Târgu Secuiesc


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Târgu Mureş








http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/...ity_of_Medicine_and_Pharmacy_of_Trgu-Mure.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu297/mihai90_photo/55536_1024.jpg


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Satu Mare


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040109476/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Dacia Duster 4x4 in front of a Neoromanian style building










http://www.flickr.com/photos/golfuletzstudio/5838289725/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Alba Iulia*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cetatealbaiulia/5568137238/in/[email protected]/


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

very beautiful view taking his picture [url=http://www.streetdirectory.co.id/businessfinder/indonesia/company/2113/Pusat_Rekreasi/]:banana:[/URL]


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sucevița monastery* (Unesco)

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr4gosh/2969004661/in/[email protected]/


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Avem o tara frumoasa, pacat ca-i locuita! )


----------



## otonis (Jun 30, 2010)

MARIVS IMPERATOR said:


> Avem o tara frumoasa, pacat ca-i locuita! )


So, when you see a dirty/smelly child with spruce parents supper at restaurant, you blame the child for his poor hygiene. That's not a healthy way of thinking. What i mean is, don't blame the people, but those who lead them (the governors).
forgot to mention: Nice photos and country :cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Oradea* - the State Theatre which has performances in both Romanian and Hungarian

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/capreoara/4148629166/in/[email protected]/


----------



## karlmiller (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

ingeni said:


> Sighişoara
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sighisoara is the most beautiful city in romania imo. Timisoara is a second one.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

One more night shot:* Basarab Road Overpass, Bucharest*. Upon its completion, it will connect Nicolae Titulescu blvd. and Grozǎveşti Road, completing Bucharest's main traffic ring. On 17 June 2011, the overpass was officially inaugurated, and was opened to traffic on 19 June. 









More photos


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Greek-Catholic church in Târgu Mureș, small replica of Saint Peter basilica in Rome

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38240330


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Never been to Tg Mures, looks very nice from what I've seen.


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilg-ul/5810156030/in/photostream/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mamaia*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtzule/5548122172/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fahrenheit 10 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilg-ul/5810156030/in/photostream/



love this photo...:cheers:


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ What is it, the Iron Gate?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes^^


*Cluj-Napoca*: the glass-covered remains of Napoca Roman city









Trajan's successor Hadrian granted the title and rank of municipium to the Roman settlement at Napoca naming it municipium Aelium Hadrianum Napocenses. Later, in the 2nd century AD, the city gained the status of a colonia as Colonia Aurelia Napoca, probably during the reign of Marcus Aurelius.

Napoca became a provincial capital of Dacia Porolissensis and thus the seat of a procurator. The colonia was abandoned in 274 by the Roman administration.

During the Migrations Period Napoca was overrun and destroyed. There are no references to urban settlement on the site for the better part of a millennium thereafter.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/th3sly/4791551712/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent photo...:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Linguine!

Memorial for the Battle of* Podul Înalt* which was fought on January 10, 1475 between Stephen III of Moldavia and the Ottoman Beylerbey of Rumelia, Hadân Suleiman Pasha. The Ottoman troops numbered up to 120,000, facing about 40,000 Moldavian troops, plus smaller numbers of allied and mercenary troops.

Stephen inflicted on the Ottomans a decisive defeat that has been described as *"the greatest ever secured by the Cross against Islam"* with casualties, according to Venetian and Polish records, reaching beyond 40,000 on the Ottoman side. 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/petromromania/4773496427/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lázár Castle* in Lăzarea was built between 1450 and 1532 in several stages. In the late 16th century, Druzsina, daughter of István Lázár married Farkas Bethlen of Iktár, and to this marriage was born the future prince of Transylvania Gabriel Bethlen. He was brought up in the castle and his upstairs room in the gate tower can still be seen unto this day. In 1631, the castle was expanded and altered into a magnificent Renaissance manor house, towers and curtain walls were also built. It became one of the important military and administrative centers of the Székely Land.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4449767237/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube in Brăila*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5155904200/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sfânta Ana crater lake
*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/xemi_fall/4991345708/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wesleybalkans/5829795916/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Întorsura Buzăului* is the only Romanian-majority place in the Szekely-dominated Covasna county. The town is located at 750m altitude, in a depression, surrounded by Întorsurii, Ciucaș and Siriu mountains. Due to its location, Întorsura Buzăului registers the lowest temperatures in Romania every year. In January 2006 the lowest registered temperature was −41 °C (−42 °F) for 2 consecutive days.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bran-g/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Babele (meaning The old women) is a name for an area on the *Bucegi Mountains *plateau in Romania

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianf/2437272674/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

city_of_joy said:


> *Sfânta Ana crater lake
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!.....so beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Southern part of Transfagarasan road.



























hard man


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Thanks again, Linguine!

Nice photos, Bogdan!






The* Apuseni Nature Park* is situated in Western Romania, in the Central-North-Western side of the Apuseni Mountains, comprising a part of the Bihor massif at South and Vlădeasa massif at North, on the administrative territory of three counties. This area of wild, untouched forests was the host of a 2008 episode of Man vs. Wild

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/markizay/4758550320/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ploiesti*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/1kraft/5452417594/


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow... The terrain is so rugged in Romania I'd love to
Visit


----------



## Shahla (Jul 7, 2011)

Wooow, what a beautiful view. I even didn't know that there such beautiful places in Romania. LIKED!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Transilvania

23339633 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sovata

14479836 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

16182039 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

46119473 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheile Turzii

11777630 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

10065827 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Turda

7688973 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Turda

50754357 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

50757217 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheile Turzii

25591204 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Salina-the salt mine

37266975 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

33674953 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Hunedoara castle

42768314 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

427007 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

53714708 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Hunedoara

54627083 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bucharest

17895925 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

29771694 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

storm in Bucharest

30798878 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

14352088 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

27386406 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheile Bicazului

bb by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

bbb by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

x by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

xc by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Impressive and beautiful scenario for a road! :drool:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bicaz

xdf by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

xfrt by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

xv by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

xzs by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

xz by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

Are u spamming here or what ?


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Maramures

w by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Prapastiile Zarnestiului

pra by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bran

pp by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains

24235454 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

53013881 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

18913998 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Frumoase imagini _Prahova_, dar observ ca tu publici pe SSC doar poze in 2-3 threaduri.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Da,dar e ceva in neregula?:lol:
winter in Romania

18032785 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

summer in Romania

1574624 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

camping 

11595194 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Carpathian Mountains

13515547 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

landscape in Bran region

55478028 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....thanks....:cheers1:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

old house in BRAN..

26468343 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

52751888 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bran

43698315 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

31242006 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

24635273 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

34262423 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Orsova

42615211 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Vama Veche

13546265 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sulina

26871118 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

5809020 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

The insanity workout calendar evaluation and p90x evaluation supplies the rating or the grade of these two workouts when it comes to 6 pack development, flexibility, muscle toning, muscle development


longchamp outlet online Le Pliage Large Tote 
My option came when my great friend Magnolia acquired this bag on sale at Nordstrom's several months in the past (as a result of Nordies' previously indiscriminate pricematching 

plan), picked up an extra, and handed about the cost savings to me.

Would you own the cheap longchamp Le Pliage bag? Does one obtain it valuable?


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Vatra Dornei

vatra by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

vatra dornei by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

vatra d. by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bistrita river

river by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

pension by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

Where is it?


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Transfăgărășan road...

Petrila








taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

mountain road








taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Băile Herculane








taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cerna river








taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Orșova








taken by me


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

Prahova:



> Transfăgărășan road...


Somewhere near Fagaras? Which road exactly?


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ This one 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transf%C4%83g%C4%83r%C4%83%C8%99an

Link in Google Maps


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

CLUJ NAPOCA








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/1659051.jpg/


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/2235081.jpg/


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/52048222.jpg/


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cluj








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/cluj.jpg/


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Aoleoo, "Prahova" frate, tu probabil crezi ca faci un bine imaginii tarii, dar gresesti ! Mai bine fa un bine tarii si nu mai posta toate maghernitele si colturile de rahat pe care le gasesti. Fara suparare, dar numai poze de kko postezi (cu mici exceptii).


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

păi de ce nu postezi tu imagini mai frumoase?probabil ție îți plac palatele cu turnulețe,blocurile comuniste..nicidecum castelele,peisajele.
get lost


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics...nature especially...


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks
Râșnov

rasnov by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cristian

cristian by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today's SSC Banner - Oradea, German: Großwardein, Hungarian: Nagyvárad*



















source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Baiului Mountains * (Bucegi Mountains in the background)











The fellowship by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Vidraru artificial lake*










Cruisin' by pmsmgomes, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Rarău Mountains*










2010-01-17, Rarau Mountains (18) by sergiu-luckyan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Shelter on Piatra Craiului*









5* Hotel by Alex Ciminian, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ațel
*










Atel, jud SIbiu by Ovidiu Balaban, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park*










IMGP1127 by premek_zak, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lacu Roșu / Gyilkostó*, is natural dam lake formed in 1837 after a massive landslide










Frozen moment by atterhornphoto, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Muntele Mic*










frozen sunset by alberteri, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hucul Horses in Bukovina*









The Hucul Horses are the pride of Bukovinians. The Hucul or Carpathian is a pony or small horse breed originally from the Carpathian Mountains. It has a heavy build and possesses great endurance and hardiness. The Huculs are probably depicted on the monuments erected by Roman Emperors Domitian and Trajan, as Dacian draft horses. Thanks to the efforts of breeders, the world population of these horses now exceeds 1,000. Most of them live in Poland, Slovakia, Romania, the Czech Republic, and Ukraine.




Horses in winter ( Romania) by sasha_h, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Piatra Neamţ*











Piatra Neamt by bujorel, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lake Razelm*









Lake Razelm is the lake and the group of the lakes on the beach of Black Sea in Romania south of the Danube Delta. It is the largest lake in Romania. It is a complex formed by a few limans and lagoons.

The group can be separated into two subgroups. The northern subgroup contains freshwater lakes Razelm and Goloviţa, whereas the southern group is made up of salt lakes. All these lakes cover an area of about 1000 km², 500 km² of it being the area of lake Razelm alone.



Razelm by psystrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Olt River at Cozia Monastery*









IMG_7849 by Marian RADU, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> *Lacu Roșu / Gyilkostó*, is natural dam lake formed in 1837 after a massive landslide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful picture


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks!^^

*Danube Delta*










Untitled by alekseyevich, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











delta5 by felix dobritoiu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Danube Delta by Miron Podgorean, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










IMG_9258 by BogdanF1, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










IMG_1381 by BogdanF1, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Unexpected raid by @spor, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










SULINA by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Green village by @spor, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sfântu Gheorghe* - one of Danube's three branches emptying in the Black Sea and the Sacalin Island










Insula saHalin ( Sahalin )  by dumitru dragos, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











danube channel  by ivanpics, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











P6244428 copy by olavagnar, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Sunset - The Danube Delta by ramses84, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*












ABANDONED MOVIE THEATER by FOREVER CARDON, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Danube Delta GREY HERON by mugur paun, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











Sunset by woody_eu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











IMG_1034 by Grifam, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Dusk, Danube Delta by S.R. Photos, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*












Coucher du soleil sur le Delta du Danube by dragos_z, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Danube Delta by smashu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sulina's New Lighthouse, Danube Delta*

This is the Easternmost point of continental European Union 











Lighthouse by Mihnea M., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sulina's Old Lighthouse, Danube Delta*

It was left behind by the advancing land










Lighthouse by raducernea, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*











New Kid on the Block by Mihnea M., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










Danube Delta by valentin.g, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta*










The boat on the Danube ... by MAYYYA_29, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Târgu Jiu*: The Table of Silence by Constantin Brâncuşi











Winter 2011 by Chris DJP, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Obârşia Lotrului * (Lotru River's Origin). Lotru Valley is the vastest and purest natural area in Romania











obarsie by Iulian Mihaila, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bicaz Gorges*










The Bicaz Gorges by atterhornphoto, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Brașov*









*Scroll >>>*


Brasov Panorama , view from above by soulwise, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains seen from Postăvaru Mountain*









The smoke waterfall by andreea_gerendy, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 

















[/url] Două case ş'un copac by heticobai, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











Muntele Mare by heticobai, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












Casa de Piatra by chrysallidis, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












Igloos by Dragon Eye, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












ah here! by WUP, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











Muntele Vulcan DSCF0029 by EmilasLex, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












untitled by AlmaSati, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











Peisaj din zona Casei de Piatră by Iosif Solomon, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











Untitled by orangerolls, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












DSC_0147 by edy_m., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












Untitled by edy_m., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











P9057660 by edy_m., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











P5260470 by edy_m., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 











Sub Piatra Monastery by monerique, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Apuseni Mountains* 












Morning mist by Dragon Eye, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Timișoara*










Untitled by der_makabere, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

This area of Romania is characterized by Mediteranean climate and flora











Where the eagles fly ... by Manu Ignuta, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Danube Bridge
*








The Danube Bridge (formerly known as the Friendship Bridge) is a steel truss bridge over the Danube River connecting the Bulgarian bank to the south with the Romanian bank to the north and the cities of Ruse and Giurgiu respectively.

Opened on 20 June 1954, the bridge is 2,223.52 m (7,295.0 ft) long and is the only bridge over the Danube shared by Bulgaria and Romania as of 2011, with the other traffic being served by ferries.

The Soviets named it the "Friendship" Bridge, but since the fall of the countries' socialist regimes, the bridge has had the more functional name of "Danube" Bridge.


Socialism. Bulgaria. by Socialism Expo, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bukovina countryside*

Bukovina preserved much of its traditional architecture












sucevita by Betuel Hreniuc, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sucevița Monastery
*










Roman Gura Humorulul IMG_7965.jpg by opalpeterliu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sibiu*











SIBIU 2011 by tanghuan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Village from Southern Transylvania* 

All the villages in the area colonized by Saxons in Southern Transylvania (around 600 settlements) look like little medieval towns. Romanians in the area too adopted the German style of architecture and planning.











Sat sasesc - Mesendorf by tiberiu_ghita, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Adamclisi *- The museum of the Tropaeum Traiani Monument. Tropaeum Traiani is one of the most interesting and precious works of Roman art in the world.










Tropaeum Traiani Museum by andreea_gerendy, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wooden Churches of Northern Transylvania *

*Fildu de Sus*, Sălaj, 1727. One of the finest


















Wikimedia Commons


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wooden Churches of Northern Transylvania *

*Poienile Izei*, Maramureș, 1604. Unesco Heritage











Poienile Izei by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wooden Churches of Northern Transylvania *

*Rogoz*, Maramureș, 1663. Unesco Heritage










Rogoz Orthodox Church  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wooden Churches of Northern Transylvania*

*Șurdești*, Maramureș, 1766, Unesco World Heritage. At a height of 54 m, is among the tallest wooden churches in the world. 










2011.07.15 Surdesti wooden church 1 by Viv Brett, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Some fresh photos of Bucharest by our forumer Cotiso:


*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Magheru Boulevard*



















by claudiu at at 2011-09-04


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Bălcescu Boulevard*



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Bălcescu Boulevard*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

The National Library* 



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Unirii Square* 



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

United Nations Square* 



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Romexpo* 



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Free Press Square* 



















By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest Tourist Bus Tour

Kiselef Boulevard *










http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PADIȘ NATURE RESERVE*​

Padiș is an area of ~ 30 x 30 km in Bihor Mountains, Western Carpathians. It is the part of Apuseni Nature Park where most of the natural monuments are found, including the Ponor Glade, the Ponor Fortress, the "Lost World", the Galbena Gorge, the Alive Fire Cave glacier etc. 

Apuseni Nature Park covers 187,000 acres and protects what is Romania's major and most interesting karstic area, a "cavers' paradise" with over 200 caves and other impressive karst landforms.


*
Cheile Someşului Cald Gorge*​











3 Composite view down into the Cheile Someşului Cald gorge by speleoneil2, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​











Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​









Braila by Paulius Peciura, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

The Mihai Eminescu Street*​









DSC_0596 by Martin - Born2Bike, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

The Fluvial Station*​
















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​









Danube in Braila by STEFAN_M2, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​









Sunset on Danube by STEFAN_M2, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​
















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BRĂILA

*​
















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

*​
The Hăşmaş Mountains, are limestone and sandstone massifs located in Eastern Carpathians, Harghita County. They contain the Cheile Bicazului-Hăşmaş natural reserve. 









Keleti kárpátok by repuding, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

View from the "Lonely Stone"*​









Fentről mindig más... by -Mónika-, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

*​









Morning clouds by merlusca_alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

*​









colti by maady13, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

*​









DSCF4457 by kacsoisti, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS

*​









Hasmas 20060123 by merlusca_alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAMAIA

*​
Mamaia is a resort on the Romanian Black Sea shore, considered to be Romania's most popular resort. It is situated immediately north-east of Constanţa. Mamaia has almost no full time residents, being populated mostly during the summer.
Mamaia lies on a strip of land 8 km (5 miles) in length and only 300 m (328 yards) in width, between the Black Sea and Lake Siutghiol.









Mamaia resort seen from Hotel Riviera, looking south by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAMAIA

*​









Aqua Magic, Mamaia by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAMAIA

Luxury Hotel Rex (1936)*​









Mamaia Black Sea Romania by florin592002, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAMAIA

Lake Siutghiol*​










Siutghiol Lake, Mamaia by Luli.., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAMAIA

*​









Odihna by Dragon Eye, on Flickr


----------



## kkatrinakaif830 (Sep 8, 2011)

beautiful picture for romania


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest - the National Stadium

*​Picture taken yesterday, at the inaugural game between Romania and France









National Arena Bucharest by dorinser, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​Containing more than 60 peaks over 2,300 metres and over 100 crystal clear deep glacier lakes, the Retezat Mountains are some of the most beautiful in the Carpathians. In 1935 the Government of Romania set aside an area of the Retezat Mountains creating the country's first national park.

Currently the park has 381 km2. The area shelters one of Europe's last remaining intact old-growth forest and the continent's largest single area of pristine mixed forest. The highest peak of the Retezat Mountains, Peleaga, 2,509 metres is located in the park. The park also includes about 80 glacier lakes.

The flora consists of approximately 1190 plant species, of which 130 have the "endangered" or "vulnerable" status. Wolves, brown bear, wild boar, Eurasian Lynx, European Wildcat, chamois, Roe Deer and red deer, as well as small carnivore species such as Eurasian Badger and Eurasian otter populate the park.










*Râușor Valley*​
One of the access ways, with the Retezat Massif in the far sight. Image taken from the Colț Castle

DSC_7157 by a.zamfirescu09, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Ciurila Saddle*​









Retezat by olariu_dani, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Untitled by retezat.foto, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Retezat Peak*​









Vf.Retezat by romeo c., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









verto apa retezat 1 by thebeing, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Tău între Brazi Lake*​









tau dintre brazi pano by thebeing, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Bucura Hollow*​









photo RETEZAT MOUNTAINS ROMANIA by inventiv.proiect, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Retezat National Park by andrei.olariu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Sete de Retezat 3 by romeo c., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Ciomfu Waterfalls*​









Cascadele Ciomfu (1) by romeo c., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Retezat Mountains Romania by Karin van Hoof, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing national parks photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you too ^^.

Some more from Retezat:


*Retezat National Park

Ana Lake*​









Lacul Ana-HDR by b0gd4n, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

Peleaga Peak*​









2509m by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Aug. 2008 Concediu M-tii Retezat by Rozalia Gnand, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Retezat Imbujorat by romeo c., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









Untitled by petre., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Retezat National Park

*​









DSC07697 Retezat by ovi20, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

The vilage of Buzescu








uploaded with Imageshack


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

*​

The Bucegi mountains own their fame to the spectacular landscapes and the accessibility of their routes. Well known for hiking, winter sports and climbing, these mountains are high compact blocks, edged by steep slopes which dominate the Prahova Valley (Busteni, Sinaia, Predeal) a popular land for its mountain resorts. At a higher elevation is the Bucegi Plateau, where wind and rain have turned the rocks into spectacular figures such as the Sphinx, a rock with the shape of a human-like face, with a lingering and enigmatic smile and Babele( the old ladies).

The Bucegi Mountains are also known for their colorful diversity in plants. They are the most visited mountains in Romania. You can hike to the highest top, the Omu peak at 2505m and a roundtrip through the beautiful nature reserves. Most foreign visitors are amazed at the enormous variety of wild plants and flowers all over Romania. You will find all kind of orchids, gentians, campanulas and 12% of the plants are endemic to the Carpathian Mountains.


*Bucegi seen from Piatra Craiului Mountains​*









Bucegi Mountains by thecodemaker (vacation), on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Seen from Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*​









Bucegi Mountains seen from Iezer Papusa by Horia Varlan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Seen from Postăvarul Massif*​









Bucegi. by roger_popa, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

View from Bușteni Resort*​









Buşteni (Romania) by ricsen, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Bușteni*​
Bușteni is one of the most popular mountain resorts, offering spectacular views, with lots of year-round tourism opportunities, ranging from skiing to mountain climbing.









Busteni by carpí, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Sinaia*​
Sinaia is a town and a mountain resort. The town was named after Sinaia Monastery, around which it was built; the monastery in turn is named after the Biblical Mount Sinai. King Carol I of Romania built his summer home, Peleş Castle, near the town.

The city is a popular destination for hiking and winter sports, especially downhill skiing. Among the tourist landmarks, the most important are Peleş Castle, Pelişor Castle, Sinaia Monastery, Sinaia Casino, Sinaia train station, and the Franz Joseph and Saint Anne Cliffs.










Sinaia, Romania by jtriefen, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Sinaia - the Royal Castle Peleș*​









Romania Buchara IMG_9176.jpg by opalpeterliu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Sinaia - Hotel Cota 1400*​









01_Cota_1400_11 by Cristian Neacsu (Catch), on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

"Tourists" at Cota 1400*​









Bears by Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Going up to the top*​









Prin Bucegi I by catalin_ionescu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Bucegi Plateau*​
This picture had already been posted but is good to repeat it to help make an idea about how the Plateau looks like. In the foreground is the Caraiman Peak with the Heroes' Cross









ILG_20050911_03975 by ilg-ul, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Caraiman Peak*​









ILG_20050911_03976 by ilg-ul, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Caraiman Chalet*​









P1030744 by What About Romania, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

*​









Caraiman by serbanmm, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Caraiman Peak*​
Bușteni and Sinaia in the valley









View from Caraiman peak by ursamajorro, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

Caraiman Peak*​
Another view, looking North, with Azuga resort in the valley. Caraiman has a height of 2,260 m.









Mountain pathways leading down to cross monument by Horia Varlan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Heroes' Cross*​
The Heroes' Cross was built between 1926 and 1928 in the memory of the railway heroes who died on duty in World War I fighting against the armies of the Central Powers. It has a height of 28 metres. During the night, the Cross is illuminated with 300 light bulbs of 500 W each and can be seen from dozens of miles away, on the Prahova Valley.









IMG_4362 by xella22, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

*​









Monumentul Eroilor by D Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS

The Sphinx*​









Sphinx by otopeni, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​Oradea dates back to a small 10th century castle, while its bishopric was founded during the 11th century by King Ladislaus I of Hungary. In 1598, the fortress was besieged and, on August 27, 1660, Oradea fell to the Turks and became the capital of Varat Province. The city was seized by the Habsburg-led German-Hungarian-Croatian forces in September 1692. 

In the second half of the 19th century literary nicknames for the town included "Hungarian Compostela", "Felix civitas", "Paris on the River Pece", "the City of Tomorrow", "Athens on the Körös", and "the City of Yesterday". These nicknames are not widely used today, although "Paris on the River Pece" is still utilized sometimes.

The city has a population of 204,477, according to the 2009 census. There are many mixed Romanian-Hungarian families in Oradea, with children assimilating into both of their parents' cultures and learning to speak both languages.









Panorama turnul primariei - Oradea (38) by Moga Florin, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The Church with Moon*​
The cathedral of the orthodox episcopate of Oradea, the Church with Moon was built between 1784-1790, in baroque style with neoclassical influences after the plans of the architect Éder Jakab. In the tower under the clock there is a sphere with a diameter of 3 m painted half black and half golden. With the help of a mechanism the ball rotates in function of the rotation of the Moon round the Earth presented by his rotation all the Moon periods. 









Romania Oradea Church With Moon by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

Criș River and the Neological Synagogue*​
The synagogue was buil in 1877-1878 in Neomoorish syle










Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









Oradea Crisul Repede by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The City Hall*​
Monumental building, located in the north-west of Unirii Square, the building of the City Hall was built between 1902-1903 in accordance with the plans of the architect Kalman Rimanoczy. 









city hall by lkc45, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









Oradea by b0gd4n, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​The apartment building dates from Interwar period











Western side of Oradea by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









Lovely Oradea by night by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









Oradea Nagyvárad - Superb Old City by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









25.04.2011 Oradea, Cris, Str. Principatele Unite by Gri*, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The Greek Catholic Palace*​
Built in 1903











Transylvania Oradea 7 by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The Black Eagle Palace*​
Built in secession style between 1907-1908 by the architects Komor Marcell and Jakab Dezső. It is the most significant building in this style ever built in Oradea. It has a glass covered passage that links Unirii Square with the two nearby streets.









Vulturul Negru by glennaa, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The Episcopal Palace*​
It was founded in 1762 by the Baron Bishop Adam Patachich, as bishopric palace of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Magnovaradimum. 

During the socialist regime, it was seized as state property. On January 17, 1971, the Baroque Palace became a county museum hosting many large and fine archeological, historical, natural history, ethnographic and art collections under the name of "Muzeul Ţării Crişurilor" ("Museum of the Three Rivers Land"). The museum has approximately 400 000 pieces divided under four main collections: History and Archeology, Ethnography, Art and Natural History. Famous for its world-class Neolithic and Bronze Age collection, the museum also boasts treasures from Ancient Egypt and Greece.

In 2003, like many other edifices, The Baroque Palace of Oradea was restored to the Roman Catholic Diocese of Oradea Mare by the Government of Romania, but the building is still being used as a museum until further negotiations are made.










Nagyvárad (1) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The State Theatre*​
The construction had begun in 1899 after the plans of the Vienesse firm Fellner and Helmer what planed almost 50 theaters in Europe among others the ones of Timisoara, Cluj and Iasi.









Theatre - Oradea by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

The statue of Mihai Viteazul (Michael the brave) *​










Oradea city center by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









I've lived here my entire life by theAncul, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

Republicii Street*​







[/url]
várad-főutca by KováCsaba, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD

*​









Oradea city center by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A viaduct between forests, in Romania, Hunedoara county*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Oituz Valley

*​









Exploring Transylvania - Oituz valley by trackranger, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The landscapes of Romania seem pretty spectacular. Transylvania is somewhere I'd like to visit. Where would Romanian posters suggest are the best places to visit?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

The Vidraru Dam*​
The highest (166 m) and finest in Romania









Vidraru Lake & Dam on the Argeş River by Buzsik Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

*​









Transfagarasan by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Bâlea Falls seen from the road*​









Transfagarasan, Balea Cascada. by Tavisor, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

At Bâlea Falls*​









Balea Cascada by Sorin El, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

*​









Balea Waterfall by Kovacs-Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Close to the top*​









PA300513 by Alex Maris, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Traffic Jam near the Bâlea Lake*​









Traffic Jam on Transfagarasan by Rosca Marius-Traian, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

The Bâlea cable car terminal*​










Untitled by Til_, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Bâlea Lake*​
2040 m altitude









Bulea.Transfagarasan by galixfoto, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Bâlea Chalet on the lake*​









Untitled by Til_, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Blue hour at Bâlea Chalet*​









Blue hour at Balea by mikǝlǝns, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*THE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN ROAD

Top Gear on Transfăgărășan in 2009*​


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

^^
Something like this would be never due to protection of nature allowed to be build in Slovakia. However, it is impressive and pretty worth a visit. Your country reminds a lot mine. Romania is splendind, beautiful architecture and wild nature.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks!^^

*FĂGĂRĂȘ MOUNTAINS

Lake Călţun*​









Discover Romania - Caltun Lake (Fagaras Mountains) - 2135 m by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*FĂGĂRĂȘ MOUNTAINS
*​









Dances with Wolves by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*FĂGĂRĂȘ MOUNTAINS
*​


















By Marius Mihaescu on Panoramio


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*FĂGĂRĂȘ MOUNTAINS

Hosman*​









Holzmengen by guukaa, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*FĂGĂRĂȘ MOUNTAINS

Village in Făgăraș Land*​









on the road 4 by -zeeny-, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​








The Danube Delta is the second largest river delta in Europe, after the Volga Delta, and is the best preserved on the continent. The approximate surface is 4152 km², of which 3446 km² are in Romania. If one includes the lagoons of Razim-Sinoe (1015 km² of which 865 km² water surface), which are located south of the delta proper, but are related to it geologically and ecologically (their combined territory is part of the World Heritage Site), the total area of the Danube Delta reaches 5165 km².

In 1991, the Romanian part of the Danube Delta became part of the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites. Around 2,733 km² of the delta are strictly protected areas. In 1998, under UNESCO Programme on Man and the Biosphere, the 6264.03 km² of Danube Delta were established as Biosphere Reserve shared by Romania and Ukraine.

The Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve, shared with Romania and Ukraine, is a labyrinth of water and land, made up of countless lakes, channels, islands at the end of a 2,860 km long river. The Danube Delta is the largest European wetland and reed bed, forming also Europe’s largest water purification system. The area is particularly well known for the abundance of birdlife: 312 important bird species are present in the Delta, which is an important stopover and breeding area for many bird species.









From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials
*​
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta Aerials

Histria ruins on Lake Sinoe shore*​
Histria is the oldest city in Romania, founded in 7th century BCE and inhabited up to 7th century CE
















From Survolând Delta Dunării by Peter Lengyel


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCHAREST BASARAB OVERPASS*​
















http://www.skycam.ro/new/185


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCHAREST BASARAB OVERPASS*​
















http://www.skycam.ro/new/185


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCHAREST BASARAB OVERPASS*​
















http://www.skycam.ro/new/185


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Fortress of Suceava*



















photo:Panoramio by BogdanD


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Fortress of Suceava*



















photo:Panoramio by BogdanD


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Fortress of Suceava*



















photo:Panoramio by BogdanD


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*​
















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*​
















Source


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS


Sunrise*​









Sunrise, Looking Towards Piatra Craiului by himherandthedog, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*​









after rain by thecodemaker (vacation), on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*​









Untitled by thecodemaker (vacation), on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS


Sunset*​









dl084122a by bildu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS


The Great Scree*​









Marele Grohotis (Piatra Craiului) by addhius, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS
*​









IMG_5161 by Grifam, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Sadova - Bucovina by Ovidiu Balaban, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Izvoarele Sucevii by IdealLove, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Ciocanesti by josephescu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Landscape by Constantin B., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Bucovina country by marches-lointaines.com, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Here is my soul by Lucian Simionesei (inactiv pentru o perioda nedete, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*CULTURAL LANDSCAPE IN BUKOVINA*​









Super Natural Bucovina by Vale S., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*BUCHAREST*​









Between Dawn and Sunrise by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Borșa, Maramureș*​









hills gold by Betuel Hreniuc, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Bran*​

Between Bran and Rucar, for a distance of just twenty-two kilometres, stretches a fairytale area of rustic settlements dotted along a low-lying corridor flanked on the one side by the Piatra Craiului Mountains, and on the other by the Bucegi Mountains. Hundreds of years ago, this was a trade route between Transylvania and Wallachia, linking Brasov and Câmpulung. Nowadays, it is an area of knolls, crevasses and hills still traversed by the flocks of shepherds who know the ancient techniques of making cheese in ftr bark, an area that has become a favourite destination for tourists. 

Bran is known as an ancient pastoral settlement, in which the phenomenon of transhumation can still be witnessed. Each year, on the last Saturday of September, the festival of the scattering of the sheep takes place (the sheep are brought down from the mountains and returned to their owners), on which occasion the best rearer of animals is named. 









Bran Landscape. by roger_popa, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Dâmbovicioara*​









Romania - Bran Dambovicioara  by picturegallery.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Cheia*​









*Scroll >>>*

IMG_0405-Panorama by zdeto, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Moeciu*​









Moieciu by Cristina Za, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Moeciu*​










Transilvania Romania by bagh33ra, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Moeciu*​










P5081218 by bogdangoim, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Fundata*​










Piatra Craiului and Fundata by Bogdan Morar, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Peștera*​

















By FlinstoneRO on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR


Măgura*​









Looking Over to the Church and School, Sunrise 26-01-11 by himherandthedog, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR

Rucăr*​










Culoarul Bran-Rucăr by Jana..(very busy), on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Vidraru Dam and Prometeus

*​
The statue of Prometeus commanding the dam









Baraj Vidraru dam Romania June 2011 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Prometeus - 1965*​
The beautiful metallic statue of Prometeus as symbol of Electricity

















By nic cl on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Paleochristian funeral room in Constanța
4th century CE*​
















Source​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Şoimoş Castle and the Mureş river
*​
















By Adina Demetrescu on Picasaweb​


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rucar-Bran corridor looks absolutely fab.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Like a piece of Slovakia.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

city_of_joy said:


> ^^Like a piece of Slovakia.


Yeah it reminds me some bits of country. Especially Kysuce region and surroundings of Zázriva 2., and Terchová however I'd say that architecture is quite different. Anyway I want to visit this part of your country one day.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

^^I hope you'll like it.

*Harghita

*​









Batca Strugarului by codrin1st, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Trotuș Valley

*​









Tatros völgye / valea Trotușului by > akela <, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ghimeș / Giymes Pass

*​









gyimes by guukaa, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*In Covasna / Kovászna County

*​
Vârghiș / Vargyas









Titánok harca by berdelala, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*In Covasna / Kovászna County

*​Olt river, Ghidfalău / Gidófalva

Európai hód (Castor fiber) by berdelala, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dracula Sites in Romania

*​There are two significant places which play an important part in Stoker's novel DRACULA: the town of Bistritz (the German spelling that Stoker uses, Bistrița in Romanian) and the Borgo (Bârgău) Pass. 

Bistrița is a town of about 80,000 in northern-central Transylvania, established in the 12th century. It was on the main rail line from Vienna and Budapest, the route that Jonathan Harker takes in Chapter 1 of the novel.

lIn Stoker's novel. Jonathan Harker stays at the Golden Crown Hotel before traveling eastward to meet Count Dracula. While there was no hotel by that name in Bistritz when Stoker wrote the novel, one has been built to accommodate the interests of visitors who come to the area having read the novel. As a matter of fact, it is possible to drop in at the restaurant and have the very meal that Harker has in the novel - the "robber steak".


*Hotel Dracula in Borgo Pass​*
A far more important site for Dracula fans is the Borgo Pass. In the novel, Harker leaves Bistritz and heads eastward on the road that linked Transylvania with Bukovina (Moldavia), still the main route today through the eastern range of the Carpathian Mountains.

Even though Stoker was depending on second-hand sources, the similarities are quite striking. While the area is not nearly as rugged as in the novel, some of the description is accurate: green sloping land, farmhouses, wooded mountains, fruit orchards. At a high point in the Borgo Pass is Romania's one major concession to the Dracula of the West - the Castle Dracula Hotel, built in the early 1980s in the general area where Stoker located the fictional castle in his novel. While this hotel caters to tourists looking for the vampire Count (it even has a crypt complete with coffin), it has the advantage of being in the "right" fictional location, and the view of the Pass is magnificent. 









Piatra Fantanele - Pasul Tihuta by bortescristian, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dracula Sites in Romania

Sunset over Borgo Pass*​









03 by Patrasciuc Roxana, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dracula Sites in Romania

Bistritz*​









Bistriţa by flicăr, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Argeș River in Pitești
*​









VEDERE DE PE TERASA EUROMALL PITESTI 8 IUNIE 2008 by Fraton, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Siutghiol Lake*​









SUNSET ON SIUTGHIOL / SIUTGHIOL LA APUS by Fraton, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Constanța - the Genovese Lighthouse (1300)
*​









Farul genovez by razvanvg, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park*​









Website of the Park
The Jiu Defile is located along the gorge formed by the river Jiu between the Vâlcan and Parâng massifs, in the northern part of Gorj county, Oltenia. The Jiu Defile is crossed by the European Road E79. It covers 111 km2, of which 105 km2 are in Gorj county and 5 km2 in Hunedoara county. 

The defile is the wildest crossing by a river of the Southern Carpathians, with virgin or quasi-virgin forests and belongs to the category "A" - protected areas of national interest. 

The Jiu defile is an area rich in spectacular karst phenomena such as caves, natural wells or avens.
The park is 85% covered by forests which leave baren only the mountain slopes and the meadows of two peaks. 

Here have been identified 701 species of plants and 441 species of animals, of which more than one third are protected, including bear, lynx, otter, rabbit, wild boar, roebuck, chamois, and five species of bat that disappeared years ago on the European continent; also endangered horned vipers and scorpions, very rare insect species of communitary interest monitored by EU etc.









By Mircea on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park
*​








In Romania's southern Carpathian mountains is Europe's greatest unfragmented forest area. Also, 2,500 km2 of the 3,000 km2 of old-growth forests in Carpathians (in all countries on this range of mountains) are in Romania:
Seven Nations Safeguard Carpathian Old Growth Forests









From Park's website​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park
*​
















By povidiu on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park
*​
















By Mircea on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park*​
















From Park's website​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park

The Bumbești - Livezeni Railway Line*​
The construction of the Bumbeşti - Livezeni railway line was started on the time of the "bourgeois-landlord", until 1944 60% being completed. For the brigadiers arrived on April 1, 1948 only 20% remained to be built, the rest having been executed between 1944-1947. 

The 31.4 km railway lines crosses the Carpathians (Parâng Mountains), thus shortening the transport distance of the coal from the Upper Jiu Valley to the heavy industry centers in Transylvania, Banat and Walachia. Another benefit was the relaxation of traffic on the Predeal - Ploiești line and increased freight and passenger traffic between Oltenia and Transylvania. 

The construction of the railway linking the Livezeni and Bumbeşti involved excavating two million cubic meters of rock and earth embankments, building of six viaducts, 13 bridges with opening of more than eight meters, 16 coastal viaducts, 84 bridges and culverts.
















By MihaelaSabina on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park

The Bumbești - Livezeni Railway Line*​
















From Park's website​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park

The Bumbești - Livezeni Railway Line*​
















By Mircea on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park

The Bumbești - Livezeni Railway Line*​
Recruiting volunteers for national sites was made by the county organizations of the Youth Workers Union (UTM). The building sites were a springboard for future political career and also a "purgatory" for young people who, despite the sin of having "unhealthy social origin", wanted to get noted in the "new world". 

This social experience was exploited with propagandistic purpose in the first movie made in Communist Romania, the classic 1950_ Răsună Valea _(Reverberating Valley).
















By Petre Corici on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park
*​
















By Mircea on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Jiu Defile National Park*​
















By Mircea on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Micula Cave, Western Carpathians*​
















From Speoarta.ro​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Portul Bicaz by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo:  Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bicaz lake, Neamţ county*


















photo: Lacul Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanD on panoramio


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Only you swimming or sunbathing is missing from the set above ^^ :bash:.

Please refrain from posting things only you are interested in. Select only subjects of real value and photographs professionally made. Remember that the thread must look like an work of art itself, not like a place where kids are playing. 

And the dams are actually a menace to the natural landscape, so let's not promote them if they are not exceptional, as we should not promote the kitsch etc.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sighetu Marmaţiei*​
The historical capital of Maramureş
















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Iron Gate between Romania & Serbia*

Danube breaks through Carpathians. To the right a Romanian-Orthodox church



















:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope better times will come when the law will be respected and illegal constructions like that monastery^^ will be demolished. 

After 1989 many illegal constructions (monasteries, vilas) affected the landscape, some of them having been built even in national parks (like the one above) and in other protected areas, the vicious politicians permitting such infrigements to fool the voters that they are devoted believers. Those buildings are usually very ugly too.

Romania lacks a legislation protecting the landscape, in fact there is not at all the concept of landscape reserve, people don't even know what is that.

This sort of monastery-building mania has nothing to do with the real pious feelings, as there are already some hundreds historical monasteries. Is actually the ambition and individualism of some priests and monks that want to attract pilgrims (=money) or to live a healthy life in nature on the benefits of the donations from believers.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
Built in murus dacicus style, the six Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains, in Romania, were created in the 1st centuries BC and AD as protection against Roman conquest. Their extensive and well-preserved remains present a picture of a vigorous and innovative ancient civilization. 

The six fortresses - Sarmizegetusa Regia, Costeşti-Cetăţuie, Costeşti-Blidaru, Piatra Roşie, Băniţa and Căpâlna - that formed the defensive system of Decebalus were designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1999, as well as the settlement and fortifications at Feţele Albe.



*Sarmizegetusa Regia - the sacred area​*
Sarmizegetusa Regia was the capital and the most important military, religious and political center of Dacians. Erected on top of a 1,200 meter high mountain, the fortress was the core of the strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains. Sarmizegetusa Regia was the capital of Dacia prior to the wars with the Roman Empire.

Not to be confused with Ulpia Traiana Sarmizegetusa, the Roman capital of Dacia built by Roman Emperor Trajan, located some 40 km away. Sarmizegetusa Ulpia, was discovered earlier, known already in the early 1900s, and initially confused with the Dacian capital. 

Sarmizegetusa Regia contained a citadel and living areas with dwellings and workshops, but it also contained a sacred zone. The fortress, a quadrilateral formed by massive stone blocks (murus dacicus), was constructed on five terraces, on an area of almost 30,000 m². The sacred zone includes a number of rectangular temples, the bases of their supporting columns still visible in regular arrays. Perhaps the most enigmatic construction at the site is the large circular sanctuary. The “Andesite Sun” from the site seems to have been used as a sundial. This idea is supported by known influences on Dacian culture from Hellenistic Greece, influences which may have included ideas about geometry and astronomy.

The civilians lived down from the fortress, in settlements built on artificial terraces, such as the one at Feţele Albe. Dacian nobility had flowing water, brought through ceramic pipes, in their residences. The archaeological inventory found at the site shows that Dacian society had a high standard of living.

Towards the end of his reign, Burebista transferred Geto-Dacians capital from Argedava to Sarmizegetusa. For at least one and a half century, Sarmizegethusa was the Dacians' capital and reached its acme under King Decebal. Archaeological findings in this area have thrown new light on the political, economic and scientific apogee of Dacian culture, the latter testified by the solar calendar. Burebista and Decebalus creatively assimilated the technological achievements of Greek and Roman culture, out of which Decebalus was in process of making a Dacian classical age when Trajan's legions struck the final blow. 


















By Radu Diaconescu​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Sarmizegetusa Regia - the sacred area​*

















By bigpot on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Sarmizegetusa Regia - the defensive walls​*
















By Radu Diaconescu​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Sarmizegetusa Regia - paved road​*
















By bigpot on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Sarmizegetusa Regia - one of the four tambours sanctuaries​*
















By Radu Diaconescu​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Costeşti​*
Part of a complex defense system, the fort at Costeşti erected between the end of the 2nd c- beginning of the 1st c. B.C. is the oldest of the Dacian fortresses in Orăştie Mountains. Cetăţuia, with its sanctuaries and its civil settlement located at its foot was to become the first capital of the Dacian kingdom under Burebista's reign.


Inside the protected space, climbing a monumental stairs with wide steps, 3.50 m, bordered by sideways railing- walls, one would reach the plateau and one of the dwelling towers. Another stairs, 1.18 m wide, used to lead to a second dwelling tower. The two towers occupied the north and south extremities of the plateau, with a watch tower in-between, on top.

Other three towers, isolated, used to watch over the ancient access way and the great sanctuary. The sanctuaries, four in number, were rectangular in shape, with 4 and 6 alignments made of limestone drums and wooden columns. Two two water tanks which were discovered, one inside the fortified area and one outside it.









Stairway to heaven by Myrcea, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Dacian Fortresses of the Orăștie Mountains*​
*Blidaru​*










Situated on the Blidaru Peak (703 m), the Blidaru fortress is the most powerful fortified complex in the area occupying a space of about 6000 sqm. The fortress Blidaru encompasses two chambers joined together, along with six strong towers.

The construction required huge efforts. The top of the hill was excavated and leveled obtaining smooth surface inside. Blidaru is the only citadel that could not be conquered by the Romans, the soldiers inside it leaving only when they had no more withouth water and food resources.

DS_20110708_00228 Cetatea Blidaru by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The 7000 years old sanctuary of Parţa*​
The settlement has seven architectonical levels (over 2 m of deposits), from the Upper Neolithic (1-5) until the Copper Age (4300 CAL BC) .
The oldest remains are from the VI millennium, from the Early Neolithic (5.600 CAL BC), but the spectacular architecture dates between 5500 – 4800 CAL BC.
Blocks of houses with 6-8 rooms with floors, vestibules, annexes, ovens and oven soles, boxes for grains and vertical looms have been studied. The archaeometric prospects have confirmed the existence of some fortification systems and the organization of houses on street. Sanctuary 2 has been rebuilt inside the Museum of Banat with the original pieces and a Neolithic house has been remade.

















From Virtual European Museum​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Amazing Cucuteni Neolithic Culture*​
Few people know that in Neolithic the territory of Romania was the most developed part of Europe, where flourished the most advanced civilizations of the continent, the result of migrations of agricultors from Near East who brought agriculture and advanced craftmanship. There is even evidence that writing was used here in 5500 BCE, 2000 years before the Summerian cuneiforms. Among the archaeological cultures from the Neolithic period in Romania, Cucuteni is by far the most impressive, especially because of the beauty of its pottery but also because of other features, like great number of settlements, urbanism and large population.

The Cucuteni-Trypillian culture, also known as Cucuteni culture (from Romanian), Trypillian culture (from Ukrainian) or Tripolye culture (from Russian), is a late Neolithic archaeological culture which flourished between ca. 5500 BCE and 2750 BCE, from the Carpathian Mountains to the Dniester and Dnieper regions in modern-day Romania, Moldova, and Ukraine, encompassing an area of more than 35,000 km2 (13,500 square miles). At its peak the Cucuteni-Trypillian culture *built the largest settlements in Neolithic Europe, some of which had populations of up to 15,000 inhabitants. Likewise, their density was very high, with the settlements averagely spaced 3 to 4 kilometers apart.*

In terms of overall size, some of Cucuteni-Trypillian sites, such as Talianki (with a population of 15,000 and covering an area of some 450 hectares – 1100 acres) in the province of Uman Raion, Ukraine, are as large as (or perhaps even larger than) the more famous city-states of Sumer in the Fertile Crescent, and these Eastern European settlements predate the Sumerian cities by more than half of a millennium.

Archaeologists have uncovered an astonishing wealth of artifacts from these ancient ruins. The largest collections of Cucuteni-Trypillian artifacts are to be found in museums in Russia, Ukraine, and Romania, including the Hermitage Museum in St. Petersburg and the Archaeology Museum Piatra Neamţ in Romania.

One of the most recognizable aspects of the Cucuteni-Trypillian culture is the incredible pottery that its people produced. Borrowing from the Linear Pottery culture, the Cucuteni-Trypillian potters made improvements, mastering the modeling and temperature control of the manufacturing process, and decorating the clayware with a genuine and well-developed aesthetic sense of artistry.

There have been a seeming countless number of ceramic artifacts discovered in various Cucuteni-Trypillian archaeological sites over the years, which include pottery in many shapes and sizes, statues and figurines of both anthropomorphic and zoomorphic patterns, tools, implements, weights, and even furniture.


Monumental vessel from Scânteia-Dealul Bodeşti, circa 4200-4050 BCE

Cucuteni - Monumental vessel, circa 4200-4050 bc by jammy!, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​








*Waterfall on Beiu Brook*









By Otto Hauck​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​









*Ochiu Beiului Lake*









By Otto Hauck​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​









*Beușnița Waterfall*


beusnita cheile nerei by minotm, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​








*La Văioagă Waterfall*








By Ioan Stoenică

​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​








*Wild part of the trail*









By Otto Hauck​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​

















From diverseitate.wordpress.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​









*Devil's Lake*









By chaoshengzhe on Deviantart​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​









*Horned Viper*









By Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Nera Gorges – Beușnița National Park*​









*Foot bridge*









By Iosif Chiran on Alpinet​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Paleochristian Martyricon at Niculiţel*​
In Scythia Minor at the end of the 3rd century and the beginning of the 4th there are registered some strong actions of persecutions in the area, in the periods of the Emperors Diocletianus (284/305), Licinius (319-324) and later in the times of Julian the Apostate (361-363), respectively of the King Athanaric of Gothia (about 370-372). More than a dozen of soldiers, priests or simple citizens were killed.

About those saints martyrs there was not very much to know, only a few notes in some Synaxaries. *At 4th of June, the Syriac Martyrologium indicates only the Feast of St. Philip, but the “hieronimian” Martirologium, adds here the names Zoticus, Atalus, Eutichius, Camasis*, Quirinus and other 28, unnamed.

These saints were almost forgotten, but they came one more time in the attention after an event which passed about 40 years ago.

In the summer of 1971, after some rich rainfalls, some locals from the small village of Niculitel discovered in a landslide some ruins. After more digging, it was obvious that there are not only some ruins, but an entire crypt built like a small chapel. Inside of it were the bones of 4 men, put into a wooden coffin, and above it were on the walls 2 inscriptions in Greek, painted in red colour: “Martyrs of Christ”, respectively “Martyrs Zotikos, Attalos, Kamasis, Philippos”. Both inscriptions were accompanied by the sign of Chrismon (XP), an old Christian symbol.

The crypt confirms the notation about some martyrs with those names, included in the synaxaries mentioned above and into an extended Greek synaxarion, together with other 32 more Christians who died in Scythia Minor, in the Old Noviodunum, a port at the Danube, not far away from the Danube Delta (the actual Isaccea). The historians believe that they died during the persecution of Licinius (319-324), or Julian the Apostate (361-363).

The archaeological researches discovered 2 more rooms, under this crypt, where there were found the bones of 2 more martyrs. The way those bones were found, made the specialists to believe that also these were martyrs. In the earth found, there were 2 offering vessels and a piece of sandstone with the inscription: “here and there the blood of the martyrs”. The 2 martyrs may be some earlier, maybe from the persecution under Decius (249-251).

On 17 January 1973, the Archbishop Antim Nica of the Lower Danube (from Galaţi) decided the holy relics to be moved in the Monastery of Cocoş from nearby. They are still in this monastery, being venerated by the all Orthodox Romanians. Over the martyrikon ther it has been later in the ‘80s a building which covers both the crypt itself and the ruins of the church, together with some findings from here.
















From Wikimedia Commons









From deltadunarii.info.ro​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park* is very beautiful and not far away from Serbia. This place i must visit one day. :cheers2:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcomed!^^

*Niculiţel - Church of St. Athanasius​*

At Niculiţel also there is one of the few Bzyantine churches in Romania, the 13th century church of St. Athanasius
















From locuri-unice.ro​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> You're weolcomed!^^


Thx

Through your postings Romania has won a tourist.  Perhaps in two years i want to visit Dracula's castle in Translvania, Romania and the Beușnița National Park will be my first stop. :cheers2:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> Perhaps in two years i want to visit Dracula's castle in Translvania, Romania and the Beușnița National Park will be my first stop. :cheers2:


Most of the Southern Banat (or Caraș-Severin county) is a land of mountains with virgin forests and wild canyons, like those of Caraș, Cerna and ofcourse Danube. The first two are also national parks (3 out of 10 national parks and the largest natural park of Romania are in this county). I will post sets of images from those places too in the future.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

A fresh (and epic) picture of

*
Bucharest
The Orthodox Patriarchate on the background of the Parliament*​
The Metropolitanate Hill is a small hill and an important historic, cultural, architectural, religious and touristic point in the national capital. A series of events in the history of Romania is closely linked to this place, for until 1997, the Chamber of Deputies of Romania as well as the Great National Assembly met in the Palace of the Chamber of Deputies in the Patriarchal complex. 

The cathedral, dedicated to Saints Constantine and Helen, was built between 1654 and 1658 by Constantin Şerban and his wife Bălaşa, and consecrated under Mihnea III in 1658. Soon afterwards, the church became Wallachia’s metropolitan cathedral. In 1925 the Metropolitanate was elevated to the rank of Patriarchate. 

The Palace of the Chamber of Deputies was built in 1907 after the plans of architect Dimitrie Maimarolu, on the site of the princely divan, itself built where a group of old monastic buildings once were. It is build in a neo-classical style, with an 80-metre façade, in the centre of which is a peristyle featuring six Ionic columns. Inside are bronze and marble busts, as well as paintings, of important political figures from Romania’s history. The building housed the Chamber of Deputies until 1997, when the lower house of Parliament moved into the Palace of the Parliament. Since that year, the Romanian Patriarchate has administered the palace.









By Andy Loghin on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Viscri
Unesco World Heritage*​
The village is best known for its highly fortified church, originally built around 1100. It is part of the seven villages with fortified churches in Transylvania, designated in 1993 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.

The origins of the fortified church date from 1100 when the Szeklers built a small church with a single hall and semicircular apse. Around 1185 the church was taken over by Saxon colonists, and the Szecklers were forced to settle in southeast Transylvania. In the 14th century the eastern part of the church was rebuilt and in 1525, the first fortifications with towers were added. In the 18th century the church was surrounded by a second defense wall. After 1743 a covered corridor for the storage of corn was built. 

In 2006, The Prince of Wales bought and restored two 18th Century Saxon houses in the Transylvanian villages of Malancrav and Viscri to help protect the unique way of life that has existed for hundreds of years and promote sustainable tourism.










Viscri, Romania by Lucian Marin, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*
Viscri
*​









Viscri, a traditional Saxon village by Sokleine, on Flickr



​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*
Viscri
Unesco World Heritage*​*
*









Viscri, above the citadel by Sokleine, on Flickr



​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*
Viscri
Unesco World Heritage*​









Viscri by NACO Photography, on Flickr



​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Făgăraş Mountains

Cota 2000 Salvamont shelter*​
















By Cristian Gabriel Ruică on Alpinet​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tomis - The Roman Mosaic Edifice*​
















By Andrei Bledea on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda*​It is the county seat of Harghita County, Romania. It lies in the Székely Land, an ethno-cultural region in eastern Transylvania, and is situated in the Olt River valley. According to the Romanian census of 2002, there were 42,029 people living in the city. Of this population, 81.75% are ethnic Hungarians, primarily Székely, while 17.3% are ethnic Romanians. In the Middle Ages it was the capital of Csíkszék (Csik seat). 


*Mikó Castle​*Work on the castle, which is 75 m long and 70 m wide, began on 26 April 1623 and probably was completed in the 1630s. In 1970, following a thorough restoration, the Ciuc Szekler Museum, established in 1930, moved into the castle.









Castelul Mikó - Miercurea Ciuc by inventiv.proiect, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda*​









Centru - Miercurea Ciuc by inventiv.proiect, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tulcea*​
Tulcea was founded in the 7th century BCE under the name of Aegyssus, mentioned in the documents of Diodorus of Sicily (3rd century BCE). Ovid referred to it in Ex Ponto, saying that its name would have originated with that of its founder, a Dacian named Carpyus Aegyssus.

After the fights from 12-15 BCE., the Romans conquered the town. They rebuilt it after their plans, their technique and architectural vision, reorganizing it. The existing ruined walls and defending towers serve as a testimony of this. Also an inscription found at the Tulcea Museum of Archaeology mentions the name Aegyssus for the town. The Aegyssus fortified town is mentioned also by other documents until the 10th century: Notitia Episcopatum in political geography "De Thematicus".

It was then ruled by the Byzantine Empire (5th - 7th century), and abandoned by the first half of the 7th century due to the Barbarian invasions. Inhabitation is restored in the second half of the 10th century, as the Byzantines built a fortress here after reconquering the region. The fortress is destroyed in 1064 by an attack of the Uzes, however some inhabitation continued. under the Bulgarian (12th - 13th centuries), Genoese (13th - 14th centuries), Dobrujan (14th century) and Wallachian (late 14th century) rule. The Ottoman rule was imposed around 1420, and would last for the following four centuries.
















By Tucano5075 on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tulcea*​









Tulcea.. by Marius Manastireanu, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tulcea*​









Tulcea by stanciu.irina, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Excellent presentation City Of Joy. I love the descriptions with the beautiful pictures. Job well done! :cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! :cheers:


*A2 Motorway crossing the Bărăgan Steppe​*
The Bărăgan Plain is a steppe plain of ~20,000 km2 in south-eastern Romania. It makes up much of the eastern part of the Wallachian Plain. Due to lack of forest in the past, the Bărăgan was an important route for the migratory peoples who roamed the area that is south-eastern Romania today.

The Bărăgan Plain has a harsh climate with hot and dry summers and includes the location where the highest-ever temperature in Romania was recorded (44.5 °C, at Ion Sion). Winters are cold, and subject to the effects of a blizzard wind, known as "crivăţ" (this feature also gives the plain its name, derived from the Cuman language for "place where the blizzard is raging").

Due to its climate, it is one of the most inhospitable areas in Romania.


The A2 motorway, nicknamed The Sun Motorway is a partially built motorway in Romania which will, upon completion, link Bucharest to Constanţa, a city-port at the Black Sea shore. As of August 2011, 152 km of the motorway's total 204 km length are completed and fully operational from Bucharest to Cernavodă.









sunrise on A2 from train by zeppelin., on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*A2 crossing the Danube on the "new" bridge at Cernavodă
1987*​
On the right, the out of use, historical Anghel Saligny Bridge (1895)
















By Alexandru Popescu on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transfăgărășan road*​









Kanyar/Curve - Transzfogaras by keriatti, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transfăgărășan road*​
















By Cristian Gabriel Ruică on Alpinet​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Miercurea Sibiului / Reussmarkt*​
















From Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Abandoned cemetery church at Gârbova / Urwegen*​









Biserica fortificata din Garbova de Sus by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Scărișoara Ice Cave*​









Coborarea spre ghetarul de la Scarisoara by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*
Scărișoara Ice Cave*​
The biggest cave glacier in country, 75,000 cubic meters, 26 m high









Ghetarul de la Scarisoara by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ineu Castle*​
















By ROvi on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Borşa, Maramureş
1700*​
















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## helenlovely205 (Sep 27, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> *Tulcea*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this picture. It's great.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dârjiu / Székelyderzs
Unesco World Heritage*​
The murals (1415) of the 13th century Unitarian fortified church show the legend of Ladislaus I of Hungary. When the Cumans broke into Kingdom of Hungary, Ladislaus, still a Duke, along with his cousin King Salamon I rode against them and freed a girl believed to be daughter of an aristocrat from a Cuman. Unhappily enough, the girl did not support this act of the future Saint.
















By Szökevény Kripta on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wildlife of Danube Delta
Phographs by Dan Bandacu*​
One of the reasons why the Danube Delta became Biosphere Reserve is that, compared to other European or even World Deltas, it kept a higher biodiversity, meaning a higher number of species from different systems. 

*Danube Delta is home to the world’s largest reed bed expanse *2,400 km2.

More than that, the Danube Delta surprises by the high density of many species that are rare or missing in other European areas. Due to very favorable conditions created by the big variety of terrestrial and aquatic habitats, as well as the proximity of some palearctic fauna regions (mediterranean, eurasian, Black Sea), the fauna from the DDBR is represented by 3 590 species, from which 3 061 invertebrates and 529 vertebrates.


The Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve remains famous for its birds, with a total of 331 species (apart from the 520 species inventoried in Western Europe). The area is worldwide recognized as nesting place for many bird populations like the white pelican (Pelecanus onocrotalus), the Dalmatian pelican (Pelecanus crispus) and the pygmy cormorant (Phalacrocorax pygmeus).

There are also important colonies of spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia) and several nesting species of white-tailed eagle (Haliaeetus albicilla). The Danube Delta area is a major halting place (during spring and autumn) for millions of birds, especially ducks, white storks (Ciconia ciconia) and numerous predators. During winter, the Danube Delta hosts huge groups of swans and geese, including almost the entire world population of red-breasted goose (Branta ruficollis).

Mammals in the Danube Delta (44 species) live in the higher areas that cannot be reached by waters: Otters, minks, muskrats, foxes, wild bears, wolves. Danube Delta is among the fewest places in the world which shelter mammals like Mustella lutreola and the otter otter (Lutra lutra). European Stoat (Mustela erminea), and European mink (Mustela lutreola), as well as wildcat (Felis sylvestris) are to be found on the floating islands.

The following photographs were realized by Dan Bandacu (except the movie below) and are reproduced here with his permission.


*Unesco presentation movie*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​








Plaiu Parângului Cabin








From mdrl.ro​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​








View from Jieț Valley








By Dan Gabor on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​








Jieţ River








By Nicoară Lidia on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​








Băniţa Gorge








By Dan Gabor on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains

Rânca*​
Rânca is a recently developed Romanian resort, located at 1,600 m elevation, at the foothill of Păpuşa Peak in the Parâng Mountains.

It is located 17.9 kilometers away from Novaci, after passing on the Transalpina (DN 67C) road through the Parâng Mountains. There are views of the Parângu Mare peak and, when the weather is clear, one can see Peleaga peak of the Retezat Mountains. During the winter, there are two ski slopes open with low and medium difficulty.









Foggy night (fairytale land) by manea mihai, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​








View from Rânca

Blue Lands - EXPLORE by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​
*Not to be confused with the Transfăgărăşan* which is 200 km to the east. 

The beginnings of this road are unclear. Some sources say it was first built by the Roman legions during the wars with the Dacians, which is why in the history maps is called the "strategic IV Roman corridor." There is a local legend that says that in the late eighteenth and early nineteenth century, each family participated in building a portion of the road, depending on its physical and financial possibilities. According to other sources, the road was built under King Carol II and rebuilt during World War II by German troops and this is why is called The King's Road by the locals.

The road has its highest point at Urdele Pass, where the elevation is 2,145m above sea level. Works began in 2007 in order to transform this spectacular road into a modern highway (148 km), allowing a rapid transit between Oltenia and Transylvania. Now the road is completely asphalted.

Some people say it is more beautiful than than the Transfăgărăşan and actually the traffic on Transalpina has surpassed the one on Transfăgărăşan, with 1,600 cars in 4 hours of a working day and thousands of cars daily.

Transalpina on Google Maps

*The Urdele Pass, 2145 m elevation​*









A Királyok Útja- The Road of The Kings by smanases, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road

The road at Rânca*​









Ranca - along The King's Road - Transalpina Highway Romania by okwhere, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​









Mountain Road by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​
















From cineva-spunea.blogspot.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​
















From cineva-spunea.blogspot.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​









Transalpina 2011 by tanghuan, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​
















By Ovidiu Biber​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Transalpina Road*​
















By Nicoară Lidia on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wild boar in Danube Delta​*
















From fhtmotors.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta​*
















From soimiidunzareni.ro​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta​*









Redescopera Romania 2011, Delta Dunarii by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lugoj, Banat​*








The 100 years old Iron Bridge








By Petre Corici on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Richiş / Reichesdorf​*
















By Lt_Lucky28 on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Piatra Craiului National Park​*









Carpathian Brown Bears, Piatra Craiului NP - Romania by Giovanni Mari, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube Delta​*
















By Cătălin Creţu​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Geoagiu - the Rotonda
11th century*​
















From Septemcastra​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Geaogiu - the Roman thermal baths*​
















From Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arad​*

The city has a population of approximately 172,000, making it the 13th largest city in Romania.

Arad was first mentioned in documents in the 1028. It was an important fortress during Middle Age. The Ottoman Empire conquered the region from Hungary in 1551 and kept it until the Peace of Karlowitz of 1699. After 1699, the city was ruled by the Habsburg Monarchy. According to 1720 data, the population of the city was composed of 177 Romanian families, 162 Serbian, and 35 Hungarian.
The new fortress was built between 1763 and 1783. Although it was small, it proved formidable having played a great role in the Hungarian struggle for independence in 1849.


With a rich industrial and commercial tradition, Arad is one of the most prosperous towns in Romania. Thanks to numerous investments in industry and commerce, Arad has a booming economy.








Cultural Palace, 1913








By Nicoleta Cociuba on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arad​*








St. Anthony of Padua" Roman Catholic Church, 1904








By Sorin Jurcă on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arad​*








Ioan Slavici Classical Theatre, 1874

Night time is magic time by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Arad​*








The Administrative Palace, 1872-74








Bz Cosmin Micoară​


----------



## heardmix (Sep 30, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> *Geaogiu - the Roman thermal baths*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a nice picture.l like it


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Galaţi​*
According to the latest official estimates, from 2010, there were 290,593 people living within the city of Galați, making it the seventh most populous city in Romania.

One of the largest economic centers in Romania, Galați has an economic life developed around the Naval Shipyard, Port River, Arcelor-Mittal steel plant, and Mineral Port.

The city has been part of the Republic of Genoa Territories as "Caladda". The first documentary mention of the city of Galați (then fair) dates from 1445. Galați has grown in importance after the Turks conquered cities Chilia and White City in July–August 1484, being Moldova's only port.

Between the two world wars, during the period of parliamentary democracy, Galati was the seat of the Danube Commission, and experienced a rapid development. In the 1970s, the dictator Nicolae Ceausescu based in Galati one of the largest industrial complexes in Romania, with over 50 000 workers who helped in the development of the city until the fall of the regime. 









Panoramic view of Galati from Tv Tower by mefisto_r2000, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Galaţi​*
















By Ioan Cepaliga on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Galaţi​*
















By Ioan Cepaliga on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Galaţi​*








On the opposite bank of Danube








By Ion Bezergheanu on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Găina Mountain Girl Fair*​
Every year, the Sunday closer to 20 of July, there is a traditional festival on the top of Gaina Mountain called Targul de Fete (Girls Fair). Lasting already for hundreds of years, the fair was at the begining not only a place where the peasants from all the valleys around gathered to exchange their goods but also a place where girls got married.

The musical instrument you see is called "tulnic". It is found only in Transylvania. At the begining it was used for comunication at long distance especially for gathering an army. Later, the women gave this instrument several other uses so it started to mark all the important events in a lifetime: baptism, marriage, funerals, fire and different other catastrophies.
Before using the instrument the women must put water in it in order for the wood to get wet and have a rounder sound. And that s exactly what you see in the picture.









Udatul tulnicelor by heticobai, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Semenic Mountains, Banat​*









Fairytale Semenic Turbines by perspective-OL, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Milcov river​*








The historical border between Moldavia and Wallachia

Malul Milcovului by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Azuga, Bucegi Mountains*​









20100220-DSC_2983-Edit by andrei_popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Junii Braşovului Feast​*
When the heavy snows of the harsh Braşovian winters are gone and spring sun shines again, it is the time for people from 
Şchei, the old district of Brasov, to start celebrating the renewal. Yearly, they have a festival, called "Junii", (translated it would be 'The Feast of the Youth') which stretches over weeks, having it's climax on the first Sunday after Easter when seven groups of men from the Şchei will ride from the mountains and travel around Braşov. They will be carrying with them mace like batons, which are scepters and flags, along with each group having their own special and unique costumes. Although the origins have been lost, the inhabitants of Schei still live by the traditional and very well established rules. 









Junii Brasovului by Dósa Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Olteţ Gorge, Oltenia​*
















By Gh. Chelu on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Godeanu Mountains*​









Untitled by miha laura, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Domogled - Valea Cernei National Park​*
The diversity of landscapes, unique thermal caves, thermo-mineral springs, as well as the endemic and rare flora and fauna offer a unique and special trip for all visitors. Experiencing the park will take you through many landscapes, including calcareous slopes with the Black Pine of Banat, canyons carved by streams, calcareous peaks with sub-Mediterranean vegetation, vast beech forests, high alpine meadows, mountain reservoirs, and calcareous gorges and precipices. 

Established in 1990, the Domogled Cerna Valley National Park has been administrated since 2003. The National Park is situated in the southwest part of Romania and covers three counties: Caraş-Severin, Mehedinţi and Gorj. The surface area of the national park is 611 km2.

The park flora includes 110 species of vascular plants. The excellent biodiversity of the flora has attracted foreign botanists since the end of the XVIIIth century (Griselini 1780). The southern (Domogled Mountain) and middle sections of the national park are ideal shelters for a large number of attractive and rare Balkan and *110 Mediterranean species*. 

Due to biogeography, biologic, and climatic conditions, the national park preserves a very interesting and rich fauna. There are numerous scientifically valuable species. Some are unique in the country and worldwide. The national park is characterized with a high biodiversity regarding the butterfly fauna. More than *1,500 species of butterfly* are concentrated here, including 45 % of Romania's Lepidoptera species. 

Wild mammals have their habitat deep in the forests, mostly in the Cerna basin. This area is characterized by a great richness of important mammals within Europe, such as: Ursus arctos, Lynx lynx, Rupicapra rupicapra etc.

Bat guano is very well represented in one of the national park's thermal caves Adam's cave. Here we can find the thickest accumulation of bat guano from all Romanian caves (3 m thick, accumulated from different bat species).
















By Iosif Chiran on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely*​
The layout of the town is unique, the center is surrounded by small streets called court areas, whose creation can be traced back to the XVth century. The reason for their creation is simple, the town was a market in the old days, around which the traders, craftsmen set up tents, then they settled down and built their houses. It is due to this fact that from the center a great many small streets start, whose residents have close ties to each other, long ago this street was counted as a common courtyard.
















By flyinromania on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely

The statue of Gábor Áron*​









Kézdivásárhely, főtér / Main square in Tg. Secuiesc (Kézdivásárhely, Szekler Neumarkt) by farkasemod, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Predeal Resort seen from Piatra Mare Mountains*​
Predeal is a town in Braşov County, Romania. It is the highest town and one of the most important mountain resorts in Romania, being located on the Prahova Valley at over 1,000 m (3,281 ft).

The mountains that flank on Predeal are Piatra Mare to north, Bucegi to south-west and Postăvarul to north-west. The woods around Predeal have a rich and diversified fauna. It can be noticed the high number of wild boars, tree martens, bears, foxes, wolves, carpathian deers, squirrels, rabbits, badgers or heather cocks.







In the background -the Bucegi Mountains. The illuminated Cross of Caraiman Peak can also be observed








By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Poiana Brașov​*
Poiana Braşov is the most popular Romanian ski resort and an important tourist centre preferred by many tourists not only from Romania, but also from Italy, France, Germany, Switzerland and other European states.
















By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Poiana Brașov​*









Clientul din Poiana Brasov 2 by palconi_valentin, on Flickr​


----------



## arabmusic (May 11, 2011)

i love romania its a nice country


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :lol:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hârşova Cliffs on Danube
*​
Close to the place where the two southern branches of Danube join (then to separate again) are the Hârşova Cliffs, a natural reserve since 1941. The name of the present town derive from the name of the important Roman - Byzantine city of _Carsium_, whose ruins are still visible
















From http://haihui-prin-dobrogea.blogspot.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Danube at Hârşova*​









Harsova 08 - Sunset by benstef, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Olimp Resort*​
















From vila-geta.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lost World of Retezat National Park

Untouched wilderness since the last ice age*​









Lost World of Retezat National Park by Schickhofer-Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Middle Earth?

Retezat NP - Untouched wilderness since the last ice age*​









Middle Earth? Romania. by Schickhofer-Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wilderness of Domogled NP

Ancient beech forest*​
Surprisingly, Romania hosts the biggest ancient forests in Europe (outside Russia). But logging (even in National Parks) and road construction pose a increasing threat to the last untouched woodlands. In summer 2011 the heavily disputed road 66a got the authorities approval to be built straight through the Domogled National Park - home for bears and wolves. Road 66a has been "legalized" by an fake environmental impact assessment and will cut the wild forest into pieces, followed by loggers and profitmakers who already bought land in the National Park.










Wilderness of Domogled NP by Schickhofer-Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Peleș Castle*​
Peleș Castle is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.

The cost of the work on the castle undertaken between 1875 and 1914 was estimated to be 16,000,000 Romanian lei in gold (approx. $US 120 million today). Between three and four hundred men worked on the construction. 









Patio by Lst1984, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Casino in Sinaia*​









Casino by Lst1984, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Siriu Mountains
*​
Buzău county is widely unknown by tourists as it has not been included in publicised tourist programs- up until now. Breathtaking mountains and wild forests, unique natural phenomena, the cradle of Christianity in South-Eastern Europe, a future UNESCO geopark. Who would have thought that we are talking about Buzău county, just one and a half hours away from Bucharest?

*River Buzău*​
















By Teodor Cardei on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Siriu Mountains

Eagles' Lake*​
















From welcome2romania.wordpress.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Siriu Mountains
*​








Tehărău Viaduct








By Teodor Cardei on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The "Olympian" Resors at Black Sea​*
In late 60 - early 70, on the 54 km coastline between Constanţa and Mangalia six new resorts have been built, bearing names of Greek-Roman gods. 

*Saturn*​
Saturn is very close to Mangalia, in its north. Besides the large hotels and restaurants, the Saturn resort has two holiday villages, a campsite, several houses with comfort, numerous swimming pools, summer gardens, sports fields, outdoor cinema, amusement park, bowling, discos, day and night bars.









*Scroll >>>*







By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Jupiter*​
The summer spa (4 km away from Mangalia) is situated, basically, between the Comorova forest and the sea shore. The beach of the Jupiter resort stretches on 1 km near a picturesque gulf. Cap Aurora, the youngest resort of the Romanian shore attracts many tourists with the beauty of its landscape and hotels, named after precious stones. The boats on the Tismana lake, the sport arenas, the theatre and the cinema in open air, the pools, the discos, contribute to an unforgetable holiday.
















By mm on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cape Aurora*​
The youngest Romanian resort
















By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Neptun-Olimp*​
The two are so close that they are considered one single resort. Considered long time the finest and most expensive, Neptun also host the estival presidential palace (which appears in picture on the left)










Fun at the Black Sea by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Șura Mare Cave
Șureanu Mountains*​
















From sktj.pl​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Jiu Valley*​
















By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Parâng Mountains*​
















By Sergiu Oprean on Picasaweb​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Saschiz / Keisd
Unesco World Heritage*​
The village with the Unesco World Heritage fortified church









Redescopera Romania 2011 - Saschiz by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cisnădie / Heltau*​
The most important architectural sight of Cisnădie is the fortified complex located in the town center. Originally built in the 12th century as a Romanesque basilica, the church was fortified during the 15th century, to protect the local population of Saxons against repeated Ottoman raids. 








The town on the background of Cindrel Mountains

Cisnadie / Heltau overview by Future Self, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő*​
With a population of 1,728, it is the smallest town in Romania by population. 

The town and the surrounding area are famous for their spas and mineral waters received from seven springs. 









Sólyomkő by Ürmösi Levente Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda*​
The city was founded by Dacians under the name Patavissa or Potaissa (most frequently confirmed). It was conquered by the Romans, between AD 101 and 106, during the rule of Trajan, together with parts of Decebal's Dacia.

After the Hungarian conquest, the Turda salt mines were first mentioned in 1075. They were closed in 1932 but have recently been reopened for tourism.
Saxons settled in the area in the 11th century. 

The Hungarian Diet was held here in 1467, by Matthias Corvinus. Later, in the 16th century, Turda was often the residence of the Transylvanian Diet, too. 









Romani 2011 158 by dk dot com, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery in the Wallachian Plain*​ 

Built by Vlad Ţepeş as his necropolis
















By roadrian1981 on Picof.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mogoşoaia Palace*
*1702*​





 

IMG_8495 by Constantin B., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains, Bukovina*​ 
*







*​ 








By Constantin Şopârlă on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Botoşani*​





 








By Dan Octavian Botez on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*
*Lipscani downtown*
*Scroll >>>*​







BBy Cătălin Șopârlă on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ploiești*







​









By Cristy Darie on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crater Lake Sfânta Ana / Szent Anna*​
Lake Sfânta Ana is the only crater lake in Romania located in the volcanic crater named "Puciosul" (Büdös-hegy or Stinky Mountain) of the Eastern Carpathians, near Tuşnad in the Natural Reserve of Mohoș, Harghita County









Szent Anna tó by seychellois *** I can't catch up myself ***, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfânta Anna Lake
**








**







*

By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*







​View from Parângul Mare peak, 2519 m







​By Birtan Maria-Luisa on infoturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reșița*
*Furnace built in 1769-1771
*​ 
Reșița is the capital of Caraș-Severin County, in the Banat region. Its 2004 population was 83,985.

Reșița has long been considered as the second largest industrial center of Romania. The first factories were built in 1771, during the reign of Maria Theresa. 

The furnace number 2 was built in 1769-1771 and was in use until 1991.

















By Gheorghe Pătășanu on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Cernavodă
*















​​By Richard
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Cernavodă
* ​ 








​The bridge at Cernavodă









By Cătălin Lungu on Picasaweb​ ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Cernavodă*​
















By Cătălin Lungu on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Murfatlar​ 






*Bridge at Murfatlar







By Szabó Gábor Kémer on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Straja*​ 






Socialist era monument









From Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Agigea*​





Bridge and locks at Agigea








By Călin Manea on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
Agigea*​





Locks at Agigea

Agigea Locks, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal
*​














By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube – Black Sea Canal

*Prison camps sprang up all along the projected canal route in the summer of 1949 and were quickly filled with political prisoners brought from jails from throughout the country. By 1950 the forced labor camps set up along the length of the planned canal were filled to capacity; that year alone, 40,000 prisoners were held in those camps. By 1953, the number of prisoners had swelled to 60,000. British historian and New York University professor Tony Judt claims in his book, Postwar: A History of Europe Since 1945: _"At the time, an estimated 1 million Romanians were imprisoned in dire conditions or engaged in often deadly slave labor, digging out the Danube – Black Sea Canal."_

The canal was assigned inferior machinery, part of which had already been used on the Soviet Volga-Don Canal, and building had to rely on primitive techniques (*most work appears to have been carried out using shovels and pickaxes, which was especially hard in the rocky terrain of Northern Dobruja*). 

The canal was referred to as the "graveyard of the Romanian bourgeoisie" by the Communist authorities, and* the physical elimination of undesirable social classes was one of its most significant goals*. One estimate places at over 200,000 the number of people who died as a result of exposure, unsafe equipment, malnutrition, accidents, tuberculosis and other diseases, over-work, etc., of those working on the project between 1949 to 1953. More conservative estimates place the number at "considerably in excess of 10,000". As such, the project became known as the "Death Canal" (Canalul Morţii). It has also been called "a cloaca of immense human suffering and mortality".








From Ziua Veche​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*
​

The Defile of Mureș Nature Park is located within the administrative territory of Deda, Răstolița, Lunca Bradului and Stânceni communes, Mureș County, and spans an area of 91 sq. km.

The Deda-Toplita pass is 33km long and it represents the limit between the Călimani Mountains and the Gurghiu Mountains - volcanic mountains in the central group of the Eastern Carpathians.

The Călimani and Gurghiu Mountains, situated at N and S of the Mureș Pass belong to the South East compartment of the neogene volcanic chain Oaș - Gutâi - Țibleș - Călimani - Harghita.

The Defile of Mures connects the Depression of Giurgeu to the Transylvanian Plateau, being the longest cut through the volcanic chain in our country. The very tight portions, with high and steep slopes, with various alluvial fans made of volcanic blocks.

Defile of Mureș on Google Maps


*Neagra*​

















By Lucian H. on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*

*Lunca*​

















By Nagy Lehel on Panoramio ​ ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*

*Lunca*








​







​ By sebi_2569 on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*


*Meștera*​ 
















By Ducat László on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*


*Răstolița*​ 
















By DLaci on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*


*Răstolița*​ 
















By ziggy_ on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Defile of Mureș Nature Park*


*Brâncovenești / Marosvécs Castle*​ 








On a high terrace near Mureş River was a Roman fortification (Ala Nova Illiricorum), then in the Middle Ages (13th century) there was a fortress surrounded by ditches, visible today. This city was apparently destroyed by the great Mongol invasion of 1242. Brâncoveneşti was first attested in 1228 as _Wecheu Fortress_, in a document of donation issued by the Hungarian King Andras II.

The construction of _Kendy-Kemény Castle_ began in 15th century, for Losonczi Dezsofi noble family. Over the next 150 years the area changed owners several times (Báthori Zsigmond, Bocskai István). In 1527 were performed important works to the castle. The castle was finished in 1557-1558 by Prince Ferenc Kendy, in the Transylvanian Renaissance style. 









By Lucian Husar on Panoramio ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani National Park
* ​
















By Nagy Lehel on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița /**Bistritz*
​The Lutheran Church built in 14th century, remodeled in 1563 in Renaissance style. The spire is 75 m tall.

















From zupernews.wordpress.com​


----------



## Makala bunununala (Jul 30, 2011)

I liked very much the photos. Interesting that the forests in Europe are ever green and beauty.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Plateau Nature Reserve*
*Karst Developed on Salt*​

The Meledic Plateau is a geological, spelaeological, botanical and zoological rezervation. The area of scientific and touristic interest covers 65.7 ha in the territory of Mânzălești village, on top of the salt massif.

The caves resulting from salt karst phenomena occur in the salt massif which is overlapped by the Meledic Plateau. In places the salt massif is covered by thick clayey soil that hosts fresh water lakes.
In Romania there are several salt caves, 35 of them being located in the Mânzălești area. The biggest salt cave at Mânzălești is 3,234 m long and 42 m high. It is tought to be *the second longest salt cave in the world*. This cave is crossed by salty streams and offers, together with the particular scientific interest, a special range of extremy colourful formations.

















From Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ilieni / Illyefalva
Fortified church, 15-17th century*​
















By kronfly airclub on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraş Castle
Founded 10th century, present buildings from 15-17th century*​
















By kronfly airclub on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Mountains*​
















By Kiru_Seb on Panoramio
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​
The continual explotation of the salt deposit,in the beginning through surface mining and later in the depth ,started during the Roman occupation in Dacia ,having a substantial economic function in the development of Potaissa (today Turda). The Roman exploitations were rectangular in shape ,in a quarry with upturned steps. At 12-15 m depth the location was abandoned ,because of the water accumulation on the quarry’s floor and of the difficulty in conveying the extracted salt.It is assumed that the present swimming pool-The Roman Lake –could be a location for the salt exploitation of the previously described type.

After the Aurelian withdrawal, up to the 11th century ,there are no certain proofs of the salt exploitation being continued. It has been assumed that the local population continued the exploitation both for covering the internal needs and with a view to exporting it in the neighbouring countries where there was want.

In the first document (of which there is knowledge) recording information about Transylvania, issued by the Hungarian chancellary in 1075, there is mention of the salt mines’ customs “in the citadel called Turda".

After its closing in 1932 the salt mine was forgotten till the second World War, when it was reopened and used as an antiaircraft shelter. Up to the year 1992, when the salt mine was opened to the public, getting the status of turistic site, the first 500 metres of Franz Joseph conveyance gallery had been used for quite a long time, as a warehouse for cheese storage.

The Turda Salt Mine is today a genuine history museum of Salt exploitation.The excellent condition of the mining compartments and the equipment used for salt transportation, as well as the care with which the mine was prepared for touristic use, have turned it into a place of mingled history and legend.









el balcón donde nos asomamos antes by viKtOя, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​
















By Bucharest Driver on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​
















By András on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​








Turda Salt Mine | Ferris wheel in Rudolf Mine Chamber byP•A•U•L | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​









Salina Turda by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*​









Salty stairs by Sebastian Olar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

del


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești​*
Costineşti is a commune and resort in Constanţa County about 30 kilometres south of the county seat, Constanţa. In the 1960s, it evolved from a small fishing village to a summer destination, most popular with young people and students. 

Opposite to one of the northern beaches, the shipwreck of Evangelia, a Greek ship (originally a Liberty ship) beached there in the late 1960s, has proven quite popular with the tourists.

Because Costineşti is mostly frequented by youngsters, the atmosphere tends to be livelier than in the other Black Sea resorts.
















By Cristy Darie on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*​









All rusty on th3 by Martin Lalonde, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*​
















By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*​









"Over the hills and far away" by His Infernal Majesty.., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucovina*​
















By aldlucianbt on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucovina*​
















By aldlucianbt on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucovina*​
















By aldlucianbt on Deviantart​


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Bukovina look like a very beautifle part of the world indeed. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!:cheers:

One more:

*Bukovina*​
















By kazi2000 on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains​*
















By IceBox on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest
Floreasca Lake*​
The most expensive area of the city (Dorobanți, Primăverii neighborhoods)









love my city.... by omyone™, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*
*Church of the Patriarchate*​









Heavenly light by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*​









Piata unirii by minotm, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara
Unesco World Heritage*​
















By Neagu Marius on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains
Ski in Sinaia*​
















By Crăciun Alexandru on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*​
















By Crăciun Alexandru on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains
Sinaia cota 2000*​








*Scroll >>>*







By Mihai Popoiag on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains

Buşteni*​
















By Crăciun Alexandru on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains

Buşteni*​









Roumanie Busteni by Alex Nestor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Palanca village, Moldavia*​
















By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca*​
















By George F on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung-Moldovenesc
Statue of Dragoş, the founder of Moldavia*​
















By Paul Ion™ on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa, Bihor*​
















By George F on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săcărâmb, Hunedoara*​








*Scroll >>>*







By George F on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Isverna, Mehedinţi*​
















By George F on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*​









Galati Romania 1271671146(www.brodyaga.com) by ina_jig, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*​









Mamaia cable car / Telegondola din Mamaia by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*​









The Crescent and the Black Sea, view from a minaret in Constanta by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare
*​Baia Mare is a municipality in northwestern Romania and the capital of Maramureş County.

Baia Mare was included in the Dacian kingdom formed by the King Burebista when the mining exploration began, as the area is rich in gold and silver. Baia Mare is first mentioned in written documents released by Charles I of Hungary in 1328 under the name of Rivulus Dominarum. Later, in 1347 the town is presented in documents by Louis I of Hungary as an important medieval town with a prosperous mining industry.










Baia Mare-Romania/Nagybánya by z.losonczi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare
*​









Altstadt von Baia Mare by Sympatexter, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare
*​







[/url]
Rivulus Dominarum by marirom, on Flickr
[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare*
​









Romania Baia-Mare by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului*​
Gura Humorului is a town located in northern Romania, Suceava County in southern Bukovina. Until 1918 it was in the Austro-Hungarian Empire, and formed a shtetl. It has a population of 15,837.

The main reason to come here is to visit two painted monasteries nearby. If you want to go by yourself, you can go to Voronet walking, it will take about 1 hour and half and the landscape is very nice. Humor Monastery is not as well preserved as Voronet, but it has an impressive guard tower which you can scale for a nice view.









january dusk by Bazalai, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului*​









Moldova în flăcări (2) by lovingvama, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery
1530, Unesco World Heritage*​









sunday morning by Bazalai, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*​
















By Cristian Stătescu on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*​
















By aleea13 on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghețarul de sub Zgurăști Cave*​
The largest underground lake in Romania
















From maxnews.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the National Stadium *









From skycam.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the Parliament*​








*Scroll >>>*








By Sandy065 on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - National History Museum*​








Copy of Trajan's Column of Rome, depicting the wars between Dacians and Romans

XTVS V by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bear on cliffs in Bucegi*​

























By Mihai C.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*​
Panorama from the bell tower of Evangelical Church








*Scroll >>>*






By Dénes László on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*​
















By Sorin Faur on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu
The Grand Square*​
















By Sorin Faur on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poşaga
*​
















By Csupor Jenő on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cricău / Krakau
13th century*​









Transilvania by voiky_c, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*
*Esmahan Mosque, 1575*​ 
Mangalia "Esmahan Sultan" Mosque is the oldest mosque in Romania, being built in 1575 by Esmahan, the daughter of Ottoman sultan Selim II. Located in Mangalia, Constanţa County, it serves a community of 800 Muslim families, most of them of Turkish and Tatar ethnicity. It was renovated in the 1990s and includes a graveyard with *300-year old tombstones*.

Islam in Romania is followed by only 0,3 percent of population (67,566 people), but has 700 years of tradition in Northern Dobruja, a region on the Black Sea coast which was part of the Ottoman Empire for almost five centuries (ca. 1420-1878). In present-day Romania, most adherents to Islam belong to the Tatar and Turkish ethnic communities and follow the Sunni doctrine. 

Around 1260, two Rûm Seljuq community leaders, the deposed Sultan Kaykaus II and the mystic Sari Saltik, were allowed to settle the region during the reign of Michael VIII Palaiologos, ruler of the Byzantine Empire.

The presence of Tatars was notably attested through the works of Berber traveler Ibn Battuta, who passed through the area in 1334. In Ibn Battuta's time, the region was regarded as a westernmost possession of the Tatar Golden Horde, a khanate centered on the Eurasian Steppe.
















By CGabi on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*
*300-year old tombstones in the graveyard of Esmahan Mosque*​ 
















By CGabi on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuţi, Bukovina*​
Rădăuţi is a municipality in Suceava County, Romania with a population of 27,759 inhabitants.

By the middle of the 14th century, Rădăuți was already a flourishing settlement, the seat of a prominent Eastern Orthodox church during the times of Bogdan I (1359-1365), and subsequently a bishopric. 

















By Sorin Clipa on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuţi
Bogdana Monastery*​
The monastery was built by Bogdan I of Moldavia (1359–1365) somewhere around 1360.

It was to become his and some the Muşatini voievods necropolis. Here are buried all the rulers of Moldavia from Bogdan I to Alexandru cel Bun. There are ten graves inside the monastery's church.

















By Sorin Clipa on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Harghita Mountains*​
The Harghita Mountains is a volcanic mountain range of the Căliman-Harghita Mountains in Harghita County of Romania, part of the Inner Eastern Carpathians.

The range *is about 80 kilometers long and 20 kilometers wide, and is the "largest andesite mass" and the "largest volcanic body in the whole of Europe".*









the perfect Valentine Day by SebastianPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















By Nazareanu on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​









DSC_0142 by bandi_lorant, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















By Maier György on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















From szk.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















From szk.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















By Bor Áron​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*​
















From Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*​
















From kepguru.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains
The Solitary Rock*​
















From kepguru.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains
The Solitary Rock and Hut*​
















By







on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*​









Hasmasul Mare by Tibi_28, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*​
















By nuber24 on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*​
















By grindingisavirtue on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*​









The burning cold by LariDante, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta
Photographs by Cristian Mititelu Răileanu *​
















By Cristian Mititelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*​
















By Cristian Mititelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*​
















By Cristian Mititelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*​
















By Maier György on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*​
















By Maier György on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Natural Park*​









Untitled by TomisTaken, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova*​
Situated at the crossing of the roads leading to Transylvania, Banat and Ţara Românească, Lipova had a history full of vicissitudes. It was situated strategically at the Mureș River's exit from the defile, and consequently it was an extremely enviable centre. 

Due to the continuous disputes, the town has become two times under Turk administration (between 1552-1595 and between 1613-1716), and starting with 1716 it became under Habsburg domination. 

Șoimoș castle has also taken part from the successive vicissitudinary periods related to the historical events of Lipova and to the defensive role of the main entrance gate from Transylvania.
















By Andrei Adomnicăi on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova
The Turkish Bazaar*​
The Turkish Bazaar is perhaps the most important and interesting monument, a true emblem of Lipova. It lasts from the second phase of Ottoman rule (1613-1716), and its construction began in 1637.

The Turkish Bazaar is listed in the catalog of the Ottoman monuments in the world and is unique in Romania.
















From primarialipova.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova

Maria Radna Monastery*​









Manastirea Maria-Radna by romeo c., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova
Şoimoş Castle*​
















From cjarad.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*​
















By Alexandru Ivan on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Revolution Square*​








*Scroll >>>*








By Lestatis on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: view toward the Revolution Square*​
















By Costin Niţescu on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Izvor Park*​








As seen from the Parliament








By Lestatis on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara
The steel works and the Hunyad Castle with the Retezat Mountains in background​*
















By Mircea Moldovan on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa
Capital of Roman province of Dacia*​
















By Mircea Moldovan on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Great Brăila Island*​
















From vinatorul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*​
















By cristilaceanu on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Porolissum
Roman Amphitheatre*​









Porolissum - Amfitreatrul Roman by bmanolea, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Hunedoara
> The steel works and the Hunyad Castle with the Retezat Mountains in background​*
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful image this would be if that steel plant wasn't in the way. :bash: Hopefully they will tear it down soon. That is no place for a steel plant so close to such a beautiful classic castle.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> What a beautiful image this would be if that steel plant wasn't in the way. :bash: Hopefully they will tear it down soon. That is no place for a steel plant so close to such a beautiful classic castle.


I'm not sure. It's industrial heritage, part of the city's history and maybe should be conserved, at least partially. Together with the castle, it makes an original contrast. 

That doesn't mean that any new building is heritage, I think there is a limit between what can be considered "historical" and and what is "new".


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comandău - Covasna cable car Mocănița*​
The Vaser Valley Mocănița is the most famous mocănița (narrow gauge railway), but there are others too. In fact, the name "Mocănița" originated from the 1912 line between Turda and Abrud, in Apuseni Mountains, where the people are called "Mocani".

The cable car forest railway between Comandău and Covasna was inaugurated in 1892. The Transylvanian Forest Industry Co. established its first sawmill in the village of Gyula, which was shortly followed by another one at Comandău, 6.6 kms away. The centre of the village, and the only real industry to be found here, was the sawmill and the adjoining yards of the forestry railway. In its heydays, the network was up to 200 kms long. 

The inclined plane is also a product of the great engineering methods of the 19th century. *This system is today the sole surviving example of the gravity operated, self-acting inclined plane system*, which means that the descending laden wagons pull up the empty ones by their weight. 

The line was opened for tourism in 2009. The forestry narrow gauge steam locomotive was built in 1911 in Budapest and until 1993 worked on the CFF Berzasca line. When the line was closed the locomotive was exported but in 2009 it came back to be repaired and to steam again in Romania.
















From mocanita.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina Lighthouse*​
















By Camil Iamandescu on Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​
















By lica20​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​
















By lica20​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​








*Scroll >>>*








From travelbadgers.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​
















By POP V Ioan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​
















By lica20​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​
















By lica20​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park​








*Scroll >>>*






By csubex​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

del


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains
*Valea Doamnei*​









Valea Doamnei, Transylvania by David K Mars, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains
*2391 m*​








*Scroll >>>*








By urielz29​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iacobeni / Jacobsdorf​
















By Cristi Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hosman / Holzmengen​








The peasant fortress and the Făgăraș Mountains








By Cristi Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​
















By Cristi Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Western Carpathians
*Vlădeasa Mountains*​
















By Hetei Gabor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Western Carpathians
*Vlădeasa Mountains*​








A paradise of virgin forests








By Szodorai Imre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Western Carpathians
*Vlădeasa Mountains*​
















By hard heart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Padiş, Western Carpathians
*Bihor Mountains*​








The primordial forests from Apuseni Natural Park








By Hetei Gabor


Bear Grylls in Padiş
S03E10 of Man vs Wild, february 2009


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie Sud​









ILG_20030525_02615 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie Nord​
















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie Nord​
















By Fisheris​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Portiţei​









ILG_20030809_02782 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Portiţei​









portita noaptea by flaviu_alinutza, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Venus​









ILG_20030525_02602 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa​









ILG_20030809_02785 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa​









Casino1 by Michelle Rogers Pritzl, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni​
















By vlm72​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​
















By vlm72​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​








"Rădeasa Fortress" 








By vlm72​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​








Natural Park Apuseni covers 756 square km and is the biggest limestone complex from Romania.

Virgin forests, wild canyons, enormous sinkholes, over 1,500 caves (some of them with glaciers), lost rivers, surfaces and undergroung waterfalls, lakes hidden from the day light, mysterious tunnels. 

"Ponor Fortress" 








By Stribrak​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​








* Focul Viu Glacier Cave​*








ByMândruţ Ionuţ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​








*Focul Viu Glacier Cave* 








By csiszy1344​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​








*Pietrele Albe (White Stones)*








By Hetei Gabor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Natural Park Apuseni
​
















By Hetei Gabor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca
Statue of Matthias Corvinus, 1902, by János Fadrusz​
Matthias Corvinus, of Romanian and Hungarian ancestry, was king of Hungary between 1443 and 1490. 
The work is a major example of historicizing monumental sculpture, for which Fadrusz won the Grand Prix at the Exposition Universelle in Paris in 1900. 









Statue of Matyas Corvinus by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​









Matei Corvin by Lucian Marica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca
Matthias Corvinus House​
In this house was born on 23rd of February 1443 Matthias Corvinus, the son of the vaivode of Transylvania, John Hunyadi. In 1467 Matthias Corvinus showed his affection to the house in which he had been born by exempting its owners from ever paying taxes and other duties. This exemption, which turned "Matthias House" into a coveted piece of real-estate, was sanctioned and respected by later kings and princes. During its history, the house served as a jail, hospital, and museum; it is now home to a visual arts institute.

Matthias Corvinus was the greatest king of Hungary. He was learned, patron of arts, wise and just, being mentioned in songs and legends even today.
















From romania.infoturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​
















From iluc-fotostory.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia
Ancient Callatis​
A Greek colony named Callatis was founded in the 6th century BC by the city of Heraclea Pontica. Its first silver coinage was minted approximately 350 BC. In 72 BC, Callatis was conquered by the Roman general Lucullus and was assigned to the Roman province of Moesia Inferior. 

Callatis suffered multiple invasions in the 3rd century AD but recovered in the 4th century AD to regain its status as an important trade hub and port city. From 7th to 9th centuries was in the Bulgarian realm. From the 9th century it was known by the Turks as Pangalia, by the Romanians as Tomisovara, and by the Greeks as Panglicara, and it was one of the most important ports on the west coast of the Black Sea. *Mangalia is the oldest continuously inhabited city on the present territory of Romania.*
















By mangaliamn​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia
Hellenistic tomb, 300 BCE​
















From muzeulcallatis.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia
The Port​
















From marianphotographyart.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​
















From romania-vazuta-din-caiac.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jieț River​
















By pvlsorin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Resort​
















By Baggy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​
Satu Mare is a city with a population of 113,688 and the capital of Satu Mare County.

The city is an important academic, cultural, industrial and business centre in northwestern Romania.

The ethnic makeup is as follows:
Romanians: 66,638 (57.9%)
Hungarians: 45,287 (39.3%)








By szatmar_ro[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti ​
















By J.JANI​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti ​
















By J.JANI​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti ​









Concert by Thomas Hackl, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains (Western Side)
Ialomicioara Valley​
















By Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains (Western Side)
Zănoaga Gorge​
These photos are from the western side of the Bucegi, less presented. Commonly, Bucegi are more visited and presented with their eastern side, or Prahova Valley.
















Bz Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains
Băngăleasa Valley​
















By Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace in Bucharest​
Between 1679 and 1681 the ruler Şerban Cantacuzino (1678 - 1688) built, in the West of Bucharest, the Cotroceni ensemble, his most important architectural endevour. 

Some main events in the history of the palace should be emphasized: its founding by the ruler Şerban Cantacuzino (1678 - 1688), Barbu Dimitire Ştirbei’s reign (1849 - 1853, 1854 - 1856), when, in 1852, the ensemble was rebuilt and modernized and the Cotroceni garden was set up (one of the major public gardens of Bucharest); the building of the palace (1893 - 1895), decorated by the French architect Paul Gottereau. Unfortunately, after the 1977 earthquake that hit Bucharest, most of the palace had to be rebuilt, contrary to the medieval part of the building, that did not suffer major damage; the new wing of the ensemble was erected between 1977 - 1986, in order to host the Presidential Administration.
Up to 1895 the palace in Cotroceni served as the official residence of different rulers. In 1895, though, the new palace built by the state was meant for the heir apparent, Ferdinand de Hohenzollern-Sigmaringen. After the Great Union, extensive works were carried out in the palace, by the Romanian architect Grigore Cerchez. Princess, and later Queen, Mary left her unmistakable mark at Cotroceni, that bears the proof of her artistic affinities.
The Cotroceni ensemble stands alone in the Bucharest and national architectural scenery through its various components, each one with different functions and destinations. Its uniqueness is reflected in the lay architecture that dominated the Cotroceni ensemble (the palace, the medievals cellars, still existing today, the pavilion, the annexes, the manege, the gardener’s house, the greenhouses,).

*Cotroceni is the only official residence in Romania that has been used for over 4 centuries.*
By the law issued in June 1990, on December 27th, 1991 the old wing of the ensemble was opened to the public as Cotroceni National Museum, envisioned as an insight into past ages.
















From muzeulcotroceni.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​
















By gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​
















By gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​
















By


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​








Hall of stained glass windows depicting voivods and kings








By gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​








Working Room of the President








By gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni, the Presidential Palace​
















By mister_rf​


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Thanks duchess!

Curtea de Argeș
The Princely Church with 14th century Byzantine paintings​
The city of Curtea de Argeș used to be a very important city during the middle ages.* It was the first capital of Wallachia*, the new country foundated in the mid 14th century by Radu Negru, known also as Basarab I. 

The princely church was built in 1352 under Basarab I on the place of the XIII century Saint Nicholas church. The paintings covering the walls date back to voivode Vlaicu's time (1364-1366). For a long time *the church served as a burial place for rulers of Muntenia*. One of them was voivode Vlaicu. In his tomb archeologists found a number of XIV century artifacts, among which the belt buckle from Arges.









Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș
The Princely Church with 14th century Byzantine paintings​
















From watcher.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș Princely Church
Tomb of Vladislav I, 1364-1377​
















From turistinromania.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș
The Argeș Monastery​
Vlad Dracul built the primacy of Muntenia here between 1437-1439. Neagoe Basarab pulled down these walls in 1512 and built the monastery. 

Following a fire, a restoration was made between 1875 and 1886 under the lead of the French André Lecomte du Nouy, who replaced the old paintings with his brother's work. Jean Jules Antoine's paintings are much less valuable than the replaced ones. Due to this the original paintings made by master Dobromir in 1526 can be seen only in the Bucharest History and Art Museum.

*The vestibule houses the vaults of Neagoe Basarab, Radu de la Afumaţi, and Romania's royal couples: Carol I and Elisabeth, Ferdinand and Maria.
*









Curtea de Arges Monastery - Arges, Ro by Kraftwin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia
Inside the Roman Catholic cathedral​
















By Gausss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghelinţa / Gelence​
The St. Emeric Catholic Church with its murals from the 13th century is the main tourist attraction of the village.









templombelső / interior by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pătrunsa Skete, Buila National Park
Two monks with a Romanian Mioritic Sheeepdog​
















By gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Mountains
Still inhabited fairy-tale house​
















By Lidia Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crivadia​
A village on the national road between Jiu Valley and Haţeg Land. A train transporting Dacia Duster SUV cars to the Western Europe can be seen in the background.

















By Lidia Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mocăniţa train in Hunedoara​
















By Rudolf Hanzelik 
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Peleș Royal Castle​









20111026 Peles Castle Romania by forhakim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași
Palace of Culture and statue of Stephen the Great​









ILG_20030816_02820 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

There is much beauty and history in Romania, thank you for posting the photos PRIMEVAL. I hope to visit and explore in the near future.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Frankus Maximus said:


> There is much beauty and history in Romania, thank you for posting the photos PRIMEVAL. I hope to visit and explore in the near future.


Thank you for your words! 

Copșa Mare / Grosskopisch​
Just a regular Saxon village with old houses and a 14th century fortified church, in a peaceful and isolate region, some tens of kms of Mediaș. 











C17 Copsa Mare by mksfca, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Copșa Mare / Grosskopisch​









copsa mare by Daniel Tellman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Copșa Mare / Grosskopisch​









2008-08-19 by Giåm, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Copșa Mare / Grosskopisch​









Copsa Mare, Saxon Transylvania, Romania by goneforawander, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sohodol Gorge, Gorj​
















By Sylvester Nata​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sohodol Gorge, Gorj​
















By Sylvester Nata


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube between Olteniţa and Călăraşi
Olteniţa and Argeş River seen from Bulgaria​
















By Cornel Marin


Dunărica, remains of Danube's flood plain


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube between Olteniţa and Călăraşi​









Danube, near Oltenita 01 by michael clarke stuff, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube between Olteniţa and Călăraşi​
















By Gigi Petcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​









Danube Delta, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​








By evettediana[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By Vlad Rădulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Delta in Winter​
















From magazin-nautic.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By Sandy065​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By Sandy065​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
















By mutantu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​









DSC_0118 by bandi_lorant, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​









Barque du Delta du Danube by okshare, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
This is a slightly different presentation video than The Magnificent Danube Delta I previously posted:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Murus Dacicus
Sarmisegetusa Regia​
Murus Dacicus (Latin for Dacian Wall) is a construction method for defensive walls and fortifications developed in ancient Dacia sometime before the Roman conquest. It is a mix between traditional construction methods particular to Dacian builders and methods imported from Greek and Roman architecture and masonry, and - although somewhat similar construction techniques were used before, during and long after the period - it has peculiarities that make it unique.

Murus Dacicus consisted of two outer walls made out of stone blocks carved in the shape of a rectangular parallelepiped; apparently no mortar was used, thus making them examples of ashlar masonry - but typically done with regular sized, bigger-than-average blocks, due to technological requirements. After each layer of the outer walls was completed, the gap between them would be filled with gravel and rocks cemented together with clay and compacted (cf. also rammed earth technique). structure was strengthened and consolidated at the level of each layer by horizontal, singed/scorched wood tie beams connected to the outer walls by means of a dovetail joint at the upper surface of the stone block (hence the need for big stone blocks of the same size). 

A properly built Dacian Wall would be both labor intensive and time consuming. A typical wall for the late period, hastily built in the short years between the two Dacian Wars (when Dacia had to rebuild, repair, enlarge or reinforce the defences of many of its key fortesses), would be about 3–4 meters thick and 10 m tall, an outstanding achievement in the given conditions.









DS_20110709_00158 Sarmisegetuza Regie - zidul castrului militar by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Murus Dacicus
Blidaru​









DS_20110708_00260 cetatea Blidaru by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Berca Mud Volcanoes
Buzău County​
The Berca Mud Volcanoes are a geological and botanical reservation located in the Berca commune in the Buzău County. Its most spectacular feature is the mud volcanoes, small volcano-shaped structures typically a few meters high caused by the eruption of mud and natural gases.

As the gasses erupt from 3000 meters-deep towards the surface, through the underground layers of clay and water, they push up underground salty water and mud, so that they overflow through the mouths of the volcanoes, while the gas emerges as bubbles. The mud dries off at the surface, creating a relatively solid conical structure, resembling a real volcano. *The mud expelled by them is cold, as it comes from inside the Earth's continental crust layers, and not from the mantle.*
The mud volcanoes create a strange lunar landscape, due to the absence of vegetation around the cones. 









Volcan de boue en Roumanie, Volcano Mud Romanie by Safari Photo Nature, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slănic Salt Mine
Biggest Salt Mine in Europe​
As its name (salt in Slavonic) suggests, most of Slănic's history and economy are directly related to the presence of relatively large quantities of salt underground, and even in open air.

Unique in the country, but also in Europe, the Unirea salt mine is formed out of *14 rooms*, trapezium shaped, with an opening of 32 meters at the basis, 10 meters at the ceiling and *45 meters height*. The total area is of 78,000 m2 and the excavated space is of 2,9 millions m3 of salt. Another mine, the Mihai mine, is 64 meters height, but is not open to visitors due to danger of collapse.

The access in to the mine is done by two elevators that make the transport of the visitors possible. *The way down with the elevator is 208 meters long and it lasts almost 3 minutes*. 

Other touristic attractions of the area are represented by The Bride’s Lake or The Bride’s Cave (425 m2, 20 m deep), formed in 1914 after the collapse of a salt mine, the swimming pools with salted waters from The Shepherd’s Lake.









Mine de Sel Roumanie // Salt Mine in Romania[horizon to horizon] by Safari Photo Nature, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Herina / Mönchsdorf / Harina
13th century Romanesque Church​

















From blogprinvizor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castle Câlnic / Kelling / Kelnek
*Unesco World Heritage*​
The castle, first mentioned in 1269, is very well preserved. Historical values of architecture complex, in addition with good preservation, were important reasons for its inclusion on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

Câlnic Castle is one of the most interesting architectural monuments in Romania, occupying a special place among the high fortifications built by the Transylvanian people. The specificity of the monument lies in the combination of noble residence, and the citadel of free village community, whose constructive intervention is marked by the storage chambers from inside the wall. Obviously, the two contributions (of the noble family and of the village community) were successive in time, during medieval times.

Built originally as a noble residence in the last third of the XIII century, by Chyl of Kelling (documentary mentioned in 1269), the castle of Câlnic was designed with a massive tower-house of rectangular shape, protected by an oval enclosure, fortified with a defense tower to the south and a tower of the gate in the northern part. Defense system was completed by the ditch filled with water that surround the fortress.

In 1430 it was bought by local peasants and fortified. 









Fortress in Cîlnic (near Săsciori), Caraş-Severin, Romania by nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bologa / Sebesvár​
A Roman castrum called Resculum is the oldest documented settlement in the area. It was built around 106 AD, as a garrison for the “II Cohortis Hispanorum” (see Dux), whose mission was probably to defend the Roman Empire's border. As the Romans tried to tighten their hold on the region during the 2nd century A.D., they brought in colonists to the village from Greece, possibly from Patras. The ruins of the castrum are still visible today in the place still called "Grădişte" which means "fortified settlement", although most of the area is cultivated. The ruins of a Roman bath also exist near the castrum.

Overlooking the castrum, on the opposite bank of the Henţ (Sebeş) river, on top of a steep hill lies one of the first Hungarian fortresses in Transylvania, which was mentioned for five centuries as Sebesvár, featuring on most Middle-Age maps of the region.

The Hungarian king, Sigismund of Luxembourg after signing in Braşov an alliance treaty against the Turks in 1399 gave the fortresses of Bran and Bologa to Wallachia's prince Mircea cel Bătrân.

Built to watch the strategic road that went from Oradea inside Transylvania, the fortress also served as a refuge for the local population throughout the centuries.

Most of today's village inhabitants (around 700) are ethnic Romanians, probably descendants of the original Roman population and its indigenous Dacian component. The language spoken is a variety of Romanian that includes Latin elements such as "ai" (from Latin alium, garlic) and "fărină" (from Latin farina, flour) which are not found outside the Carpathian basin, thus supporting the Romanian continuity theory.

The majority of inhabitants have the surname Potra, which according to accounts is a link to the colonists from Patras (the Potras/Patras variation exists in other Greek-related names too). 











PICT5924.JPG by segabor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băișoara, Cluj County
Traditional Peasant Architecture​










Winter landscape in romanian mountain area by ralucah2002, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Muscel​
Câmpulung is a city in the Argeş County, Wallachia. It is situated among the outlying hills of the Transylvanian Alps, at the head of a long well-wooded glen traversed by the Râul Târgului, a tributary of the Argeş.

Its pure air and fine scenery render Câmpulung a popular summer resort.

Câmpulung was the first capital of the feudal state of Wallachia, until succeeded by Curtea de Argeş in the 14th century.


















By muscelean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Muscel​

















By Adi Chiru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Muscel​









*Scroll >>>*








By Cristy Darie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Leaota Peak​

















By Silvia David​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Leaota Mountains​

















By Cristy Darie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​

















By Mircea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Upper Dâmboviţa River​

















By Cristy Darie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Autumn in Sălaj
"Dragons garden"​
Here there is a reservation on 5 he, Dragons' Garden. It is a geological reservation, were the effect of weather conditions over the conglomerate structures and sand stone can be admired. 

It is a phenomenon in deployment which means that landscape can change from one year to another. We are welcome by huge cliffs, blocks, towers, pillars, cliffs with mushrooms and animals shapes. 











Toamnă în Grădina Zmeilor by dana vintzu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baraolt Mountains
Covasna County​

















By fitodi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Mountains​
















By Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Meşendorf​

















By spaicro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetăţeni Hermitage
Argeş County​
The Geto-Dacian Fortress Cetăţeni, (3rd century B.C.), 26 km away from Câmpulung, played an important role in the development of the first Dacian state led by Burebista.

The hermitage with the church sculpted in rock dates from the XIIIth and XIVth centuries, with traces of mural paintings.


















By Aemona​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetăţeni Hermitage
Argeş County​

















From watcher.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciolpani Forest​
This lake together with the village is in the middle of a forest between Bucharest and Ploieşti (see the map in the image source).



















By Aemona​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șuncuiuș - Crișul Repede Defile​

Şuncuiuş touristic area is about 1 km far from Şuncuiuş, the commune with the same name, in the defile formed by Crişului Repede River, in Pădurea Craiului Mountains.

Crișul Repede has picturesque tributaries with deep valleys that feed it a fair water flow: Hentul (30 km), Drăganul (39 km) and Iadul (42 km). All three tributaries are crossing great regions of distinct landscapes including caves, waterfalls, gorges and other moldings, making a decisive impact on the quite big number of tourists in the area.

Down the river from Șuncuiuș, for a distance of 3 km, the last and most important part of the defile unreels. This streamline has a landscape rich in attractions, with sudden horseshoe shaped ruptures of the concave slopes, a landscape teething peaks, cofferdams, cave entries, scree.

There are 34 cave openings along the 2 km of the defile that lure you in: Unguru Mare Cave (554 m) or Napistileu's Cave (195 m).

*Peştera Vântului is the longest cave in Romania (almost 50 km long) and it is crossed by an underwater stream.* It is called Peştera Vântului - Wind's Cave due to strong air currents that one can feel inside the cave, mainly close to the entry.* It is an extremely rich natural reserve and scientifically valuable. *


















by Florin Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șuncuiuș - Crișul Repede Defile​

















By Florin Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șuncuiuș - Crișul Repede Defile​

















By Florin Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ardud / Erdőd Castle​

















By mihike​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldova Nouă​
Is a town in southwestern in Caraş-Severin County, in an area known as Clisura Dunării. It is located on the shores of the river Danube.


















By Dan Movilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldova Veche​










Moldova Veche - View of Danube's shoreline at dawn by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

2011 Drift Grand PRIX Romania, Bucharest​










2011 Drift Grand PRIX Romania, Bucharest by Ian Gratton, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains​










The other Universe by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Chioar​
The land of Chioar is interesting but less researched in comparison to the historic province of Maramures. Appealing folk literature, music and dance are still alive in the villages of the Chioar Country. They are related to local traditions such as wedding, funerals, husking bees.

The variety of the relief-rainging from riverside meadows to highlands- has a bearing on the structure of human settlements, that run from scattered homesteads to clustered homesteads.











"Muuuuu ! " ("Moooooh!" - in English  ) by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Șoimului, Maramureș​










Piatra Soimului by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gutâi Mountains, Maramureș​










Late Spring in the Woods by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaser Valley, Maramureș​










Ghezăşul by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaser Valley, Maramureș​

















From traiesteromaneste.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Răstolița, Mureș Defile​


















By Dan Movilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Modernist Bucharest​
See the link for more photos.


















By 3dmodelling​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Afi Palace Bucharest​
A project of 300 million euro.


















From capital.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iulius Mall Cluj - Napoca​
257 million euro together with Iulius Mall Timişoara.


















From arhimar.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj - Napoca
View from the tower of Orthodox Cathedral​

















By Radu Bulubaşa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slătioara Primeval Forest​

















By Stelian Bodnari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​

















By Paul Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​ 










Bukovina, Romania by Sheepdog Rex, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​ 










On The Other Side by stopppit, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​ 










The Last Man by stopppit, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​ 










Colder then ever.. by Maria M.G., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

_*This autumn in Romania*_
Lake Veselaru
Gosman Mountains, Neamţ County​










Veselaru Lake by bReaver, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

_*This autumn in Romania*_
Piatra Neamţ​










Piatra Neamt 14.09.2011 by bReaver, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​
A mosque can be seen in the village of Fântâna Mare.











zi de vară, zii by tonica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​










la privitul satului by tonica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​










onagrar pe tărâm agrar by tonica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​










perla ierburilor by tonica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Old fisheries​

















By Valentin Ţintea​


----------



## leo1818 (Sep 16, 2011)

beautiful county. multumesc from Turkey


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drăgan Valley
Vlădeasa Mountains (Cluj County)​










wooden houses by marmotino, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ieud, Maramureş​










Ieud Valley by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighişoara​










Pasajul fotografilor! (cateva mii cu aceiasi incadrare sunt cu siguranta!) by Mack N, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucura Lake
Retezat National Park​










Bucura Lake by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măgura
Near Bran​










Sat Magura 8029 by Sebastian Bleoju, Artist fotograf, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Sphinx of Bucegi Mountains​










Sfinx by cotropitor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mărginimea Sibiului​









Mărginimea Sibiului is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage.


Untitled by cotropitor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mărginimea Sibiului
Răşinari​










Rasinari by Andrei Dragomir, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borcea River
A section of Danube​










Kids jumping in the water by dlichiar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureş​










Romania Countryside by tylertate, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

leo1818 said:


> beautiful county. multumesc from Turkey


Ben teşekkür ederim :cheers:
One more for you:

Albeşti / Sarighiol​










mosque dobrogea romania by robertonl, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​











“Dream as if you'll live forever, live as if you'll die today.” by Alexandru Simionesei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Botoşani​

















By dbotez​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Voroneţ​

















By Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

CIVITAS TROPAENSIVM​

















By Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

CIVITAS TROPAENSIVM​

















From locuridinromania.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag​
The town of Babadag, known during the Roman rule as Vicus Novium, was first documented in 1263. Between 1262 and 1264 some 12,000 Turks, led by Sara Saltuk Baba, settled around Babadag at the request of Byzantine emperor Michael III. Between 1677 and 1678, the residence of Pasha of Silistra was established here to better observe the troop movements of the Russians, with whom Turkey was at war. 

Population distribution:
8,466 Romanians (84.3%)
1,289 Turks (12.8%)


The Museum of Oriental Art in Babadag is worth paying a visit. Its collections feature wooden, ivory and mother-of-pearl artifacts, religious items, daggers, tea services, a splendid bridal gown sawn with gold thread, Turkish dolls, Siraz, Sirme , and Anatolia carpets, and Kashmir shawls said to have taken a quarter of century to make.

Other places of interest here include the Ali-Gazi-Pasha Mosque, the oldest in Romania (1522), and the nearby Kalaigi water spring, in which the pilgrims from all over the Balkans come to bathe their feet. Visitors are also shown the ruined tomb of Ali-Gazi-Pasha, who long ago, was the terror of the region and possessed a harem of eight hundred captive women.


The town was conquered by Bayezid I, a Sultan of the Ottoman Empire, in his Danubian campaign of 1393. 











*Ali-Gazi-Pasha Mosque, the oldest in Romania (1522)*








By Liviu Şerbănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag​

















By Liviu Şerbănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube at Ostrov​
The Romanian national road DN3 is a designated trunk road in Romania, originally linking Bucharest and Constanţa via Călăraşi, but no longer serving this purpose for more than 4 decades. The road is not complete, in the sense of having a gap across the Danube between Călăraşi and Ostrov. The gap is covered by ferry-boats operated by two private companies every 30–35 minutes during the day and every 45–90 minutes during the night. When designated a trunk route, in the early 1960s, this was the shortest road between Bucharest and Constanta, as, at that time, there were no road bridges connecting Dobrudja with the rest of Romania (the King Carol I Bridge at Cernavodă being rail only).


















By Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mocăniţa in Bukovina​
The Carpathians Mountains of Romania were once criss-crossed by the lines of forest railways. Narrow gauge railes could be laid along valleys in mountainous regions to transport hewn timber which was too heavy to bring out from the forests by any other means. Even after the 1989 Revolution there were still over 40 systems working in Romania from the Danube at Berzeasca right through the horseshow of the Carpathians east and north to Bukovina and Maramures. There were large systems at Margina near Târgu Jiu, at Covasna-Comandău and many other places in the eastern Carpathians, and in the Bukovina where maps as late as the 1980s seemed to have *more squiggly rail lines than road*! 











Moldovita by steam train. by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Criş / Keresd
Bethlen Castle​ 
Before 1300, one of the members of the Bethlen family received here a domain, for his bravery during the crusades. 

The Bethlen Castle construction began before 1300 and lasted over 400 years (between 14th-17th centuries). Initially, the castle had an irregular quadrilateral shape, with wedge-type rhomboidal bastions on corners. Built in several stages, it was originally designed in Gothic style, and over the years were added the Transylvanian Renaissance elements, being now *the most beautiful Renaissance castle in Transylvania*.


The castle has been partially restored in the '90, but the restoration stopped because the inheritors claimed the castle. After many years of legal suits, the Transylvanian branch of the family received the castle and the park.











Torony by bethlenkastely.keresd, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureş / Marosvásárhely
The Cultural Palace​
The Cultural Palace built between 1911 and 1913 is a remarkable construction in the center of Târgu Mureş. On the window glasses there are illustrated sequences from Hungarian legends.











Előcsarnok másik oldala by seychellois, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gurghiu / Görgényszentimre
Bornemissza Castle​

















By Lucian Husar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Densuş Church​
The church of Densus is the most impressive example out of a group of ancient churches around the small town of Haţeg, in the south-west of Transylvania. There is a lot of old and on-going debates about many of these churches, and Densus is definitely the most debated. It is (seemingly) the oldest church in Romania.

Based on the strange look of the church and the abbondance of Roman material (both ornamental and structural), there have been hypotesis of the church being a "re-used" pagan temple of Mars, or the tombal monument of a Roman general. Up to now there is not enough evidence to support this. One must understand though, that this ideeas came mostly out of some un-common - and hard to understand - features of the monument.

A turning point in the history of this church is placed in the middle of the 19th century. At some point the inhabitants of the village wanted to put it down so that they can built a larger one. Finally it was saved by the authorities in Budapest, who considered it a monument and forbade its destruction. 


















By Andi Percescu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borsec / Borszék​
Borsec owes its fame to its mineral waters, known for their curing properties. Borsec is a favorable place for rest and recreation: it is a real paradise for those who enjoy excursions (known destinations include The Fairies's Glade, the Ice Cave, the Bears' Cave etc), those who like winter sports as well as those who like to fish.

One famous visitor to Borsec was Moldavian writer Vasile Alecsandri, who wrote the following in 1845: _"at Borsec they all are brothers, if not in Jesus then in mineral water [...] one of the most important merits of Borsec is that it gives people human feelings!"_











Image2 by kiwishaman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borsec / Borszék​

















By Bodka​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borsec / Borszék​

















By Bodka​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sovata / Szováta​
The geological events in 1875 gave birth to the Bear Lake, which is unique in Europe, its water being helio-thermal and salty, with well-known therapeutic effects.











Danubius Health Spa Resort Sovata and Bear Lake by Danubius Hotels in Budapest, Hungary, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sovata / Szováta​

















By Gausss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dej​

















By Paul B.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ponoarele Natural Bridge
Mehedinţi​










ILG_20100509_04570 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Devil's Mill
Mehedinţi Mountains​











ILG_20100508_04516 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Valley​
Between the defiles of rivers Jiu and Olt, there is an area of ~100 x 100 km ocuppied by the mountain ranges Căpăţâna, Parâng, Latoriţa, Lotru and Cindrel. This is a land of forests, except the alpine tundra and some exploited lots. Beside few localities, is also an unhabited territory. Almost in the middle of this vaste natural space is the 80 km long Lotru River, between Lotru and Căpăţâna Mountains.

Website (in Romanian)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Valley​










Lotru by Ovidiu_MOISE, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By Gabi Avram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By Vasile Tiriteu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By Liviu Șerbănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By eurocron​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​










introspectie de strafund albastru by tonica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By Alexandru Velcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​

















By Adriana Popa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park
Tricule​ 










A Little Romance by Curcubeu 64, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park
Dubova​
It is one of four localities in the Mehedinţi county (which is part of Oltenia) located in the Banat. Ethnically, Dubova it is 55.4% Romanian and 40.7% Czech, making it *Romania's most heavily Czech locality*.











ILG_20110605_08519 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park*
Statue of Decebalus*​ 
On the Danube river`s rocky banks, near the town of Orsova, stands Decebal’s head carved in a giant rock, 40 m high and 25 wide. The Dacian king’s statue is *the greatest in Europe*: only six meters shorter than the Statue of Liberty, eight meters taller than the Christ the Redeemer’s monument in Rio de Janeiro, and ten meters taller than the legendary Colossus of Rhodes.

The idea belonged to Romanian businessman and historian Iosif Constantin Drăgan and it took 10 years (1994–2004) for twelve sculptors to finish it, at a cost of over one million dollars.

Two teams of six alpinists-sculptors toiled over the colossal work for eight years. One ton of dynamite was used to shape the rock. Situated within the Dubova commune area near Orsova, in Mededinti County, the Mraconia Bay seems out of this world. You can only reach the floating bridge by boat, where Europe’s greatest sculpture arises from the bay.

Opposite Decebalus’s head, on the Serbian banks of the Danube river, the famous Tabula Traiana was carved in the early 2nd century CE, a monument which marks the march of the Roman Empire’s troops on their way to Dacia. Here, near the Small Kazan gorge (Romanian: Cazanele Mici) is the *Danube`s deepest point, reaching a depth of 120 meters*.











Decebalos Rex, Romania by Stăncioiu Alin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park*
Statue of King Decebalus guarding the Mraconia Bay*​ 










Decebal - Cazane by sndoron2008, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park
*Orşova*​ 
It is situated just above the Iron Gates, on the spot where the Cerna River meets the Danube. The locality was the site of a Roman port in Dacia Malvensis, a castrum named Dierna. 

During the works at the Iron Gates, the old center of the town was flooded and Orșova was developed (1966–1971) on higher ground, including the southern side of the Almăj Mountains and the villages of Jupalnic, Tufari, and Coramnic. Also flooded then was the neighboring Ada Kaleh, with the scattering of the mostly Turkish community of the Danube island. Ada Kaleh and its inhabitants, as well as the ancient city, are still present in the memory of its surviving locals.











ILG_20030602_02696 by ilg-ul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park
*Orşova*​ 

















From mehedinti-majdanpek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park 
Near Iron Gate I Dam​ 










Viaduct and Train Tunnel by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park 
*Iron Gate I Dam*​ 
The Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station is the largest dam on the Danube river and one of the largest hydro power plants in Europe. It is located on the Iron Gate gorge, between Romania and Serbia.

The project started in 1964 as a joint-venture between the governments of Romania and Yugoslavia for the construction of a major dam on the Danube River which would serve both countries. At the time of completion in 1972, it was one of the largest hydroelectric power stations in the world with twelve units generating 2,052 MW, divided equally between the two countries at 1,026 MW each.











ILG_20030602_02698 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park 
*Iron Gate I Dam*​ 









*Scroll >>>*
Iron gate1 hydropower plant by Omsc7, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains this fall*​

















By lica20​


----------



## alexcosma (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild Carpathia is a beautiful documentary about Romania and the Carpathian Mountains produced by Travel Channel.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

alexcosma said:


> Wild Carpathia is a beautiful documentary about Romania and the Carpathian Mountains produced by Travel Channel.


Thanks!

I have posted the trailer some weeks ago and I'm glad to see they put the full movie on YT. As I missed it on tv, I used your link to watch it. 




This autumn in Călimani Mountains​

















By Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arieș Valley​










The army by Cristina Trif, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​
Some random photos.

The Şureanu Mountains belong to Romania's Parâng range in the Southern Carpathians, with peaks frequently exceeding 2,000 metres. They cover 1585 km2.

The mountains, located north of Romania's Jiu Valley, are primarily characterized as a highland with meadows and pastures, with very large forested area throughout the surrounding 1,200-1,400 metres high mountains. 


















By Remus Rasa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​

















By Remus Rasa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​

















By Ady Beleanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​

















By Ady Beleanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​










Mountains by Mihai Macarie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains
Lake Şurianu​

















By Petre Corici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şureanu Mountains​

















By Ursuţa Paul​


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

very beautiful photos PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Stelian! Your images are also amazing!

Timişoara​










Palatul Baroc by ALiNzele, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​ 
The church was built in the Neo-Romanesque style by Lajos Ybl, the foundation-stone being placed in 1896. It was sanctified on 13th of October 1901 by Sándor Dessewffy.

The main towers are 65m high, the central cupola 45m, and the capacity is for 3,000 people.











Timisoara - Inside of Millennium Church by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​ 

















By Antonius Plăian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A living piece oh history​
His Majesty Michael I King of the Romanians was the last King of Romania. He reigned from 20 July 1927 to 8 June 1930, and again from 6 September 1940 until 30 December 1947 when he was forced, by the Communist Party of Romania (backed up by orders of Joseph Stalin), to abdicate to the Soviet armies of occupation. In addition to being the current holder of the dis-established throne of Romania, he was also a Prince of Hohenzollern until 10 May 2011, when he renounced this title.

A great-great-grandson of Queen Victoria by both of his parents, and a third cousin of Queen Elizabeth II, *he is one of the last surviving heads of state from World War II*, the others being the former King Simeon II of Bulgaria and the former King Norodom Sihanouk of Cambodia.










From basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaş Mountains​










pufoşi de Ciucaş by The Partridge Family, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaş Mountains​










Zaganu, part of Carpathian mountains, Romania by d33a, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaş Mountains​ 

















By Crina Stanciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaş Mountains​ 

















By Paul Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păuşa​
A village in Vâlcea County, Oltenia


















By dodosu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Olăneşti Spa​
Băile Olăneşti, with its constructions in old architectural style of Oltenia, is surrounded by hills with heights between 700 and 800 m. These hills are rich in vegetation, prevailed by arbors characteristic to hill regions like beech, oak or birch. Olăneşti ranks first among resorts spas in Romania in terms of number of sources, their total daily flow, the composition and concentration and variety of mineral waters.


















By Paul Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Olăneşti Spa​ 










24 by Mihaela P., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aiud / Nagyenyed
The Technical College​

















From isc-protic.wikispaces.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​










Timisoara by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​










Timisoara by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​










Arad by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian Plain in Oltenia​

















By Ursuţa Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caracal​
Caracal is a city in the Romanian (Oltenian) Plain. With a population of 34,000, is the second city in Olt County. It was the seat of former Romanaţi County.


















By visitromanati.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Clisura Dunării (Danube Defile)​










Clisura Dunarii by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cisnădie / Heltau / Nagydisznód​










Cisnadie by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cisnădie / Heltau / Nagydisznód​










Biserica evanghelica din Cisnadie by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cisnădie / Heltau / Nagydisznód​










Cisnadie by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheia​










Statia satelit Cheia by Adryany, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraş Castle​










Cetatea Fagaras by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraş Castle​










Cetatea Fagaras by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Timişoara​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is from Arad not Timisoara:bash:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mausoleum of Mărăşeşti​
Mărăşeşti is a small town in Romania in Vrancea County. 

King Milan I of Serbia was born in Mărăşeşti on 22 August 1854.

In 1917 during World War I, the Battle of Mărăşeşti between the Kingdom of Romania and the German Empire was fought near the town. Both sides were counting around one million soldiers, of which 27,000 Romanians and 47,000 Germans have lost their lives.

The motto of the Romanian Army during the battle was "Pe aici nu se trece" (English: "You shall not pass"), probably inspired from the famous slogan of General Nivelle during the Battle of Verdun.












Marasesti Mausoleum by zdeto, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mausoleum of Mărăşeşti​










Inside the Marasesti Mausoleum by zdeto, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​

















By Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​

















By Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​

















By Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​

















By Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*University Square*​










Bucharest la nuit by Zé.Valdi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










Autumn Morning by ari_cristina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Academy Street*​

















By Lestatis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By HD207129​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Andy Loghin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Union Boulevard*​

















By dertschoff
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Constitution Square*​









*Scroll >>>*








By Tiberiu Săhlean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Constitution Square*​









*Scroll >>>*

La place devant la maison du Peuple à Bucarest, vue du balcon by Zeugma_fr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Ballrom at the Parliament Palace*​

















By AlexisRo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Plenum Chamber of the Parliament*​

















By Iulian Dumitrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Primăverii District*​
Since the 1950's it has been the favored neighborhood for government officials and diplomats.


















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Petrom City*​
Headquarters of Petrom, the largest corporation in Romania and the largest gas and oil producer in Eastern Europe. The total investment amounts to 135 million euros.


















From Ziarul Financiar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Bucharest in 1930*​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Shepherd from Mărginimea Sibiului ​










Romanian Shepherd | Gura Raului by P•A•U•L | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan / Birthälm
Unesco World Heritage​










Biertan-The Fortified Church... by SebastianPhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aţel / Hetzeldorf​

















From leitstelle-kirchenburgen.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniş Yesterday​
Păltiniş (German: Hohe Rinne; Hungarian: Szebenjuharos) is a mountain resort in Transylvania, Romania, 35 km south-west from Sibiu in the Cindrel Mountains.

It is situated at 1440 m altitude, being the highest resort in Romania. It lies in a conifer forest. It is a popular winter destination and in summer it is sought for its peacefulness. There is always snow and skiing lessons for its fresh air and for the easily accessible trekking routes.

It was founded by an association – Siebenbuergischer Karpatenverein (S.K.V.) – in 1894 and three villas from that period still exist. Currently there are 4 hotels, 6 chalets and 17 villas and an increasing number of private holiday houses.











8 poems about land - dreams  by monica***** , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniş​










Paltinis by Ovidiu Balaban, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniş​










Paltinis by Alina Carmina Dilimot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniş​

















By Mircea B.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şimon village
Near Bran​










Romania , Simon village by zollner, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundata
Near Bran​










Untitled by marius132 (i`m back  ), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castle Bran​










Bran Castle by flavius.n, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran​










bran, transilvania by Mr Jack Skellington, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Peştera
Near Bran​










Peştera high meadows by jonwithey, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râşnov​










183-[SpreMagura]Cetatea Rasnovului by LurkerAsh, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şirnea
Near Bran​










Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu
Near Bran​

















By Gabi Avram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu
Near Bran​

















By Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran​

















By nedelea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama Veche​
During the communist era, concern for border patrol sight lines spared Vama Veche the development that occurred in other Romanian Black Sea resorts. It became a hangout for intellectuals; for reasons that are not exactly clear, the generally repressive regime of Nicolae Ceauşescu chose to tolerate this countercultural oasis, as long as people had their identity papers with them. Accommodations consisted of tents or rooms rented from peasants or fishermen.

Famous for its nude beach, since the late 1990s Vama Veche has experienced development and gentrification, which has led to a "Save Vama Veche" campaign that is lobbying for the area's environmental conservation and a halt to development and mass tourism. In 2004, allegedly as a result of the campaign, legislation was enacted, limiting construction of new housing and roads or paving of existing roads. 


















By Radu Bulubaşa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road through Măcin Mountains​

















From Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Celic Dere Monastery​










Celic Dere Monastery by Iulian Agapie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Celic Dere Monastery​ 

















From cristi-mic.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaţi​










Vega Hotel far behind by LaUr3nTiU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaţi​

















By Ioan Cepaliga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaţi​

















By Ion Bezergheanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaţi​

















By mij polat RO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains National Park​
The MMNP includes the only zone in Europe where all ecosystems characteristic to the Pontic and Sarmatic steppes and to the sub-Mediterranean and Balkan forests grow together with many species threatened by extinction, on the teritorry of the Hercinian Mountains, which are the oldest mountains in Romania and some of the first mountains formed on the continent.

The total surface is 111 km2.

There are around 1770 plant species, 1000 species of butterflies,181 bird species, 47 mammal species etc.


















By Mihai Ionaşcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains National Park​










Redescopera Romania in Macin by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​


















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Photographs by Cătălin Crețu​

















By Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Burzenland​
The Burzenland is a historic and ethnographic area in southeastern Transylvania. It's a flat depression surounded by mountains, some considerable high. Its most important city is Braşov. 

In 1211 the region was given to the Teutonic Knights by King Andrew II of Hungary in return for guarding the southeastern border of the Kingdom of Hungary against the Cumans. They were evicted in 1225 and subsequently, other Germans were colonised here.


















By Irina Cristian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Burzenland from Piatra Craiului​

















By Andrei Done​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mioritic puppy from Țara Moților​

















By Lucian Bălănică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​

















By Adrian Gaz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Harghita Mountains
Early 2011 winter​

















By Adorjáni Attila​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gherla / Armenopolis​
It is located 45 km from Cluj-Napoca on the Someşul Mic River, and has a population of 24,083. The locality was first recorded in 1291, as a village named Gherlahida. The second name was Armenian, Հայաքաղաք Hayakaghak, meaning "Armenian city"; it gave the Medieval Latin and Greek official name Armenopolis, as well as the German alternative name Armenierstadt. 

The modern city was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. 


















By Gausss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gherla / Armenopolis
Panorama with the Armenian Cathedral in the central square​

















By Kamy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reghin​

















By Adorjáni Attila​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Landscape in Sălaj​

















By Gausss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hemeiuş, Bacău​

















By Kiru_Seb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Cloşanilor
Mehedinţi​

















By Şerban Sîmbotelecan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara 2011​










Timisoara 2011 by b7sedbrain, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - the Athenaeum​










Prima ediție a Galei Poeziei Române Contemporane © foto Gabriel Boholț by Casa de pariuri literare, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - House of the Writers' Union​










Casa Monteoru-Catargi © foto Titus Tihăuan by Casa de pariuri literare, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​

















By Rolf_S​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apoldu de Sus / Grosspold / Nagyapold​

















By Konny​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apoldu de Sus / Grosspold / Nagyapold​

















By Konny​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraş​

















By Andrei Done​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraş​

















From silvique.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Țapului​
A resort at the foot of Bucegi Mountains. The illuminated Cross of Caraiman Peak can be seen atop of mountain.










*Scroll > > > >*







​By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​









*Scroll > > > >*








​By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​









*Scroll > > > >*








​By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​
*Scroll > > > >*









By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sântimbru​










Old Catholic Church by Ciprian Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia​










Alba Carolina by Ciprian Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​









*Scroll > > > >*







​By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Mountains​
Their correct name is Budacu (Budacului) Mountains, but they are commonly named Bistrița (Bistriței) Mountains. They cover 1200 km2.











IMG_3472 by fchelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 

















By aleea13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 

















By aleea13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 

















By aleea13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










IMG_1604 by Constantin B., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










Wooden balcony by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










Old Town Sighisoara (Transylvania) by sasha_h, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










In der Heimat Draculas / In the homeland of Dracula by Andreas GÃ¶tte, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










Sighisoara by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










Street of Sighisoara by 23gxg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 

















By gjany​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 









*House of Vlad Ţepeş - Dracula*









By aleea13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










Puerta de la Muralla by Dr. Jaus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár
*Unesco World Heritage*​ 










The Shoemakers Tower by 23gxg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By Radu Armaziu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Mountains​

















By Daniela Achim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

wild boar by Victoria Hillman (very busy), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By passion4colors​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Postăvaru Massif​










Just outside our window at sunrise by andreea_gerendy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rafting on some rivers


Rafting on Arieș​

















By Komaromi Istvan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rafting on Jiu​

















By Komaromi Istvan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rafting on Bistrița​

















By Komaromi Istvan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​
The National Park Ceahlău was constituted in 1955 as a protected area and its current borders were marked in 2003. The area is about 84 sq. km and it’s divided in three main protected areas: The Scientific Area “Ocolasul Mare”, The Natural Botany Reservation “Polita cu Crini” and The Monuments of Nature “Cascada Duruitoarea” and “Avenul Mare”. These three areas host over 1100 species of flowers and 90 species of birds and animals that are also protected by law.

Among the animal species that are protected in this area we can list: the red forest frog, the black eagle, the mountain eagles, the chamois, the bear, the wolf, the deer and the wildcat.


















By Gabi Tutuianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​

















By Adrian Ciobotaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​

















By Adrian Ciobotaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​

















By Sergiu Sîrbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​

















By Sergiu Sîrbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​

















By Dorin Circu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​










2010-06-13,14 Suhard Mountains (08) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​

















By setalos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz​










Cheile Bicazului by Lens 92, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea​

















By Valentin Toader Chiriac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​

















By Vasile Nucă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​

















By Ștefan Sabin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​

















By Alexandru Crăciun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orăștie / Broos / Szászváros​
The former German town is known as the gateway to the Dacian fortresses from the mountains Şureanu (also called Orăştie Mountains).











ORASTIE - my town by DOMart MEDIA, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orăștie
*Monument to the Dacians*​ 
The monument represents the Dacian falx.


















By Ion Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orăștie​ 










Centrul istoric  by klausnet, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orăștie / Broos / Szászváros​ 


















By Detectivul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Senereuș / Zendersch / Szénaverős​

















By DLaci​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Senereuș / Zendersch / Szénaverős​ 

















By Maier György​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg
*The Roman Catholic Cathedral*​










Sant Michaels Kathedrale 5 by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg
*The Roman Catholic Cathedral*​










Sant Michaels Kathedrale 8 by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg
*The Roman Catholic Cathedral*​










Sant Michaels Kathedrale 7 by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia
*Brâncoveanu Palace*​










Palatul Mogosoaia, study 2 by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia
*Brâncoveanu Palace*​










Palatul Mogosoaia, study 4 by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Stavropoleos Church*​ 










Stavropoleos 9 study by Dan sip.08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Praid / Parajd​ 
Probably the third largest in country, Praid Salt Mine is the natural centre of the Szekely Salt Country. This salt mine is used for various activities, but the most important is speleotherapy. As a result the number of visitors is really high and the infrastructure is impressive. There are underground playgrounds for children, a buffet, billiard-tables and an oecumenical chapel. The mine has about 2,500 to 3,000 visitor per day, during the summer months June to August about 230,000 visitors are counted. 











Salina Praid by HNO3, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crişul Repede Defile​

















By Maier György​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Strei emptying in Mureş​
River Strei is the main watercourse that flows through the Land of Haţeg. Its source is in Retezat Mountains, that are seen in picture.











Strei river by I.Kósa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului Mountains​

















By Constantin Rusencu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca
*The Chios Casino*​










este / evening by Franciska, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
Herăstrău Park​










Herastrau Park, Bucharest by Drew at large, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Canyon​
Not to be confounded with Bistrița river from previous page. In Romania there are two rivers with this name, one in Northern Transylvania & Moldavia and one smaller in Oltenia. This is the one in Oltenia.












Bistrita (Bistritei) Canyon / Cheile Bistriţei by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Monastery, Oltenia​
Also, there are two monasteries with this name, one in Moldavia and one in Oltenia.


















By m.i. d​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu​









Warm place by Ciubotaru Catalin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Someș near Jibou​










Somes by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​

















By Adrian Gârneață​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaslui County​

















By Adrian Gârneață​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Moldavian Plateau 
*Village in Vaslui County*​
The Moldavian Plateau is a geographic area spanning northeast Romania, most of Moldova (except the south), and most of the Chernivtsi Oblast of Ukraine.

In Romania it covers 22,000 sq. km and has a population of ~ 3 million. Is an area of hills, with harsh winters and villages still preserving an archaic way of life.


















By Adrian Gârneață​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​










Small Square | The Council's Tower by P•A•U•L | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Teleorman​










MP046966 by d3xmeister, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Teleorman
River Vedea​










Vedea, Alexandria by d3xmeister, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaslui City​

















By Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Podul Înalt
Near Vaslui​
The site of one of the greatest battles in history, the Battle of Vaslui, which was fought on January 10, 1475 between Stephen III of Moldavia and the Ottoman Beylerbey of Rumelia, Hadân Suleiman Pasha. The Ottoman troops numbered up to 120,000, facing about 40,000 Moldavian troops. Stephen inflicted on the Ottomans a decisive defeat that has been described as "the greatest ever secured by the Cross against Islam," with casualties, according to Venetian and Polish records, reaching beyond 40,000 on the Ottoman side.


















By Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Valley
In Bukovina​

















By Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of the Motzi
Apuseni Mountains​

















By Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of the Motzi
*Horea’s Durmast*​
Is a 400 years old tree in the place called "Motzi People's Pantheon". Under this tree, in 1784, Horea called the Motzi people to rebellion against the Austrian empire.

The Revolt of Horea, Cloșca and Crișan (2 November 1784 - 28 February 1785) began in Zarand County, Transylvania, but it soon spread all throughout the Apuseni Mountains. Their main demands were related to the feudal serfdom and the lack of political equality between Romanians and other ethnicities of Transylvania. They fought at Câmpeni, Abrud and Roșia and defeated the Austrian Imperial Army at Brad on 27 November 1784.

30 meters from the tree, there is the grave of another Romanian hero, Avram Iancu, an 1848 revolutionist.


















By Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarichioi
On Lake Razelm​

















By laurentziu​


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

:bash:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Archita / Arkeden / Erked​










5862 by Gromanicus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea​










Solitude by robert236, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​










Matei Corvin by Lucian Marica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca 
*The Reformed Church and the Statue of Saint George*​
It was built between 1486-1516 by the Minorites, a Franciscan Catholic Order.

Inside there are symbols and sigils of great Transylvan families, princes, knights and nobles, many of whom have donated and supported the church and the congregation. 











The Church at night by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​
The statue is a copy made in 1904 by Kalman Lux. The original statue, from 1373, designed by two metalworkers Martin and George from Cluj, is in Prague.











St George & the Dragon by Grenache, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Măgurele
*Ferry to Nikopol - Bulgaria*​

















By Sandy065​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buzău Valley​

















By Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Mountains
Caşoca Walterfall​










cascada Casoca, jud Buzau by Madalin_flickr, on Flickr​


----------



## georgekemka (Jul 6, 2011)

Very good photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buzău Valley​ 










railroad buzau by Marius Tabac, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Mountains
Eagles' Lake​ 

















By Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sic, Cluj County
The reeds - natural reservation​ 










In Finity by zedworks, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetăţeni​

















By Alexandru Ioan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Colibiţa Reservoir​










Colibita lake and surroundings, Bistrita by capreoara, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni​

















By nickolas-t​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​









*Scroll > > > >*








By Radu Borzea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​









*Scroll > > > >*








By Radu Borzea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains
*Straja Ski Resort*​

















By Remus Rasa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains
*Straja Ski Resort*​

















By Remus Rasa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​

















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​

















By Mugurel Moțea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​

















By Adrian Tătaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​

















By Viorel Ursu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Cocor Galleries*​










Bucharest  by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
*Parliament Palace*​
An 1100 square metres carpet, weighting 3 tones. The building has 66000 sq. m. on the ground and the carpets totalize 220000 sq. m.











Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains​
They are located close to Bozioru village, near Pătârlagele, which is on the valley of Buzău river.

Because of its age, the area is considered by some scholars as the cradle of Christianity in Romania. The complex comprises nearly 20 caves, grottoes, and hermitages carved in rock.

The oldest settlement is the grotto named 'Fundul Peşterii", which has been inhabited since the 6th century BC. It has on walls several inlaid undecipherable writings, in a local alphabet. 

In the 4th century AD, Byzantine Emperor Constantius II exiled in the Buzău area the Orthodox dissident Christian sect of Audiens; it seems that Audians came from Mesopotamia, that explains the representation of Persian daggers on the walls of some hermitages. Can be seen also pre-Christian and proto-Christian signs: akinakes swords, the fish, crosses, inscriptions with Greek letters, a sort of runes, etc.

The time forgotten villages, the unusual landscapes of Buzău Mountains, the old monuments, make this place strange and unique.


















From romaniamegalitica.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Typical landscape of the area​

















By Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Typical landscape of the area​

















By Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Bronze Age, Paleochristian and medieval signs​

















From romaniamegalitica.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Aluniș cells​

















By Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Agatonu Nou hermitage​

















By Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Dionisie Torcătorul cell​

















By Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Cave church in Aluniș​

















By mm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Piatra Îngăurită hermitage​










Piatra Ingaurita by noridamar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains
Țurțudui Peak​










Vf. Ţurţudui by noridamar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The cave hermitages from Buzău Mountains​

















by mystique​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Aerials
*Photos by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Aerials
*Photos by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Aerials
*Photos by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Aerials
*Photos by Peter Lengyel*​









*"Roaster's Crest"*









By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Aerials
*Photos by Peter Lengyel*​









*Pietrosul Mare*, highest peak in Eastern Carpathians, 2303 m









By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
*Photographs by Peter Lengyel*​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara
The Opera​










Timisoara - Inside of the Opera House (concert hall) by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara
The Baroque Palace​










Palatul Baroc by der_makabere, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriţa​

















Bz Kapusta​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romuli, Bistriţa-Năsăud County​










2011.07.08 | 60-1400-5 | Romuli by Davee91, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​










Untitled by cotropitor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​

















By Andrei Mogan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​










Sibiu downtown by liviu.suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​










Untitled by Sebastian Floare, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Sibiu​










Earth cracking by Sebastian Floare, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seliştat​










Selistat by stoicanyk, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniş​










8 poems about land - eternity by monica***** , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cincu / Groß-Schenk / Nagysink​

















By Alex Trandafir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slimnic / Stolzenburg / Szelindek​











Simlic by fractu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Feldioara / Marienburg / Földvár​
Between 1211-1225, Feldioara was the Teutonic Knights’ quarter, which will later become a peasant stronghold.


















By Andy Loghin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pietrele Mărunte Mountain​

















By Ady Beleanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicfalău / Bikfalva
Întorsura Buzăului area​

















By Vasile Nucă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea​

















By bumford​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea​










oradea by the tin drummer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Histria​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Histria​

















By Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşov - Black Church​ 










Viking Honeymoon 2011, Brasov, early morning visit to the Black Church by divemasterking2000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobrovăţ​
A village near Iaşi


















By sagefille20​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobrovăţ​
If you look carefully, in the right of the picture you can see a wild boar.


















By stelici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Rikitza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Rikitza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

















By Rikitza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










"Gaudeamus" international book & education fair in Bucharest by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sfântu Gheorghe​
A town in Danube Delta.











Sfantu Gheorghe by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea
Danube Delta​










Letea by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea Forest
Danube Delta​










Letea by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning in the Romanian Plain​










MP286715 by d3xmeister, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ploieşti​










Ploiesti--Stafionul Petrolul-Ilie Oana by costache_emil2000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cavnic​









Cavnic is a former mining town situated in the valley of the same name, 26 km east of Baia Mare, in Maramureş County. 

In the 1970s Cavnic underwent a great deal of development. Two ski slopes were built at Icoana, and the town gained motels, boardinghouses and a hotel to take advantage of its touristic potential.


cavnic by rdan08, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundăţica​










Fundatica, BV- Romania by roxinasz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube floodplain at Cernavodă​










Reflectii (Reflections) by Irina Cristescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Capidava​










Prea multa apa (Too much water) by Irina Cristescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Axente Sever / Frauendorf / Asszonyfalva​










IMG_3082 by Constantin B., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










Brasov by night by Nic Stevenson, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​

















By Andy Loghin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










Viking Honeymoon 2011, Brasov, old city gate by divemasterking2000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










Brasov by renzheena, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










bv001 by le Maître, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










Brasov, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










Cetatea Brașov by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​

















By Mădălina Teodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​

















Bz Vasile Nucă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Braşov​

















From ofcorso.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Braşov​

















By Alexandru Pruteanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măneciu Reservoir​

















By Gabi Avram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​









*Scroll > > > >*







By Dénes László​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​









*Scroll > > > >*







By Dénes László​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​









*Scroll > > > >*







By Horațiu Dobrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​

















By Horațiu Dobrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​

















By Horațiu Dobrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victoria​
Victoria is a town in the western part of Braşov County, near the Făgăraş Mountains. It had a population of 9,059 at the 2002 census.

The building of the town began in 1949 and it had the provisional names of "Colonia Ucea" and "Ucea Roşie" (Red Ucea), only to be changed in November 1954 to Victoria. 

Until 1990 there was not any church, as the town was planned and built by Communist regime.


















By Horațiu Dobrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania 2011 - Horses by +Hotzenplotz+, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nemira Mountains​ 


















By Gabi Tutuianu​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Today's banner:
Timişoara/Temeschburg/Temeswar/Temesvár/Temišvar

Title: Timișoara Unirii Square Panorama
Info: A panorama of the Baroque style Unirii Square, the oldest square in Timișoara. The banner is celebrating the Great Union Day, the national holiday of Romania.
Source: MaraDamian at deviantArt.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​
Largest lake in Romania, 1000 km²


















From romania-vazuta-din-caiac.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm 
Argamum​
The ruins of an ancient Greek-Roman town.


















By Madi Ștefan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​

















By racul albastru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​

















From trekking-tours.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​










Redescopera Romania 2011, Lacul Razim by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​










Razim Lake by potomo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​

















By Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​

















From romania-vazuta-din-caiac.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castle Heracleea and Lake Razelm​










Panorama la Enisala by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castle Heracleea​

















By Cristian Mititelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

At Castle Heracleea​










Redescopera Romania la Enisala by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Day Bucharest​










National day in Romania by razvan.caliman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Day Giurgiu​

















By Mihaela Dănilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​

















By Mihaela Dănilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​ 

















By Mihaela Dănilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Humorului, Bukovina​










racoare by creativfusion, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cugir​
A heavy industrialised town of 25.950.











Native town,Cugir by Aldenn, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​









*Scroll > > > >*






By Teo Paraschiveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains
Jieţ Valley​

















By Paul Pui​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon Parade in Braşov​
In 2011, the city celebrated 800 years from its first documentary mention.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşov - Black Church​


















By Cristina Răduş

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşov​

















By Ciprian Andrei Cornea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râşnov Plateau​










PlatouRasnov01 by tedjel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Braşov​










Green day by Borneev, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif​










Izolat by Rocksana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Postăvaru Massif​










"Vulturul" alb... by stoicanyk, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif​

















By Ioan Stahie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains National Park​

















By Ioan Stahie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu
Evangelical Church​

















By Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​










Gara fluvială Dunarea Giurgiu România 2008 Морска гара Дунав Гюргево Румъния by Balkanton, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​

















By Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​










Enchantment by sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​










Sus in Bucegi by sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râşnov​










2008-08-21 by Giåm, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saschiz​










Citadel above Saschiz by Talisen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Roşu​










Trucks and Carts by romaniashots, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Criţ forest​










I'll Catch You - Sorceress from the Crit's Dark Forest by tiberiu_ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia​

















By Călin Cosmin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Mountains​

















By Adrian Petrişor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruse - Giurgiu​

















By pristis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruse - Giurgiu
Friendship Bridge​

















By Ovee-Dew©​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​

















By Valentina Tsikalova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​

















By alexghe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​
According to the 2002 census, Giurgiu has a population of 69,345. 

Giurgiu is the capital city of Giurgiu County, in the Greater Wallachia. It is situated amid mud-flats and marshes on the left bank of the Danube facing the Bulgarian city of Rousse on the opposite bank.

The city of Giurgiu was probably established in the 14th century as a port on the Danube by the Genoese merchant adventurers, who established a bank and traded in silks and velvets. They called the city after the patron saint of Genoa, San Giorgio, and hence comes its present name. It was first mentioned in Codex Latinus Parisinus in 1395, during the reign of Mircea I of Wallachia, and was conquered by the Ottomans in 1420 as a way to control the Danube traffic. 

The Giurgiu-Ruse Friendship Bridge, the only one in the shared Bulgarian-Romanian section of the Danube, crosses the river in the outskirts of the city.


















By alexghe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung-Muscel
Ethnographic Museum​
In an 18th century Boyar house.


















By gdp​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung-Muscel
Negru Vodă Monastery​
13-17th century.


















By gdp​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung-Muscel​

















By gdp​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​










Transalpina by Gatea Marius Photographer, on Flickr]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​










Transalpina Morning by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​










. by zmihai, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​










Peisaj de pe Transalpina by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​

















By zeceblue​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​

















By Daniel Morar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​

















By fulop57​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​
Transalpina, 147 km of spectacular road across the Carpathians, passing through the mountain ranges of Parâng, Lotru and Cindrel. The video shows the section between Obârşia Lotrului and Novaci and the second half of the film is the best.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest 
*Stavropoleos Church
*​










Stay and listen by Sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
White Snake Concert​










"Stil Good to Be Bad" by Cold Shutterhand, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
AFI Mall​










AFI mall-6 by gabriel_flr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest Timelapse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg​
Haţeg is a depression in Hunedoara county, which on the south is bordered by Retezat Mountains.

It was a historical county, known for the many Romanian Knyaz clans (village nobles) who built the oldest still standing Romanian churches in country.

The oldest of these churches (11-13th century) are those in Streisângeorgiu, Strei and Sântămărie Orlea, while the one in Densuş could be older. There are several other churches built by Knzayes later, in 14-15th century. 

In 15th century, most of the Knyaz families converted to Catholicism and later adopted Hungarian language, becoming Hungarian noble families, e.g. the Cândea Romanian family from Râu de Mori which became the Hungarian Kendeffy family. Consequently, some of the churches where converted to Catholicism and some later to Calvinism. At some point, they returned to the Orthodox communities, with the exception of the one in Sântămărie Orlea remained a Calvin church.










Landscape in Haţeg

Tara Hategului by zdeto, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Streisângeorgiu*​
The church was built in 11th century. The paintings date from 1313 and 1409, showing Byzantine influence.


















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Streisângeorgiu*​

















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Strei*​
The church is from 13th century and its Byzantine murals from the same time are the oldest in country.


















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg

*Strei*​

















From Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg

*Strei*​

















From septemcastra.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Sântămărie-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva*​
The church is from 13th century. The oldest murals are Orthodox from 14th century and the later are Catholic from 15th century.


















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Sântămărie-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva*​

















By Episcopia de Lugoj​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Sântămărie-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva*​









Orthodox paintings in altar

... by Tzepesh, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Densuş*​
Probably the oldest church in country, with parts dating before the year 1000 and the others from 13th century. The interior paintings are from 14-15th century.


















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Densuş*​

















From Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Densuş*​
The four columns, built using ancient Roman altar stones.


















From Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Sânpetru*​
The church was built in 13-14th century.


















By Andrei Adomnicăi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg
*Ostrov*​
Church built in 14th century with important medieval paintings.











Ostrov Stone Church by anaburada, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Knyaz Churches in Land of Haţeg

*Church of Colţ Castle*​










Cunună de piatră cusută cu credinţă by dani81_const, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Colţ Castle
​

















By me​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dumbrava Sibiului
600 years old oak​
Dumbrava is a forest near the city of Sibiu, where the largest open air museum in Romania and one of the largest in Europe is located, with 300 peasant houses, mills, churches and installations from all the ethnographic regions of the country. All these constructions are situated amidsts the forests, around a lake, in beautiful landscape.











A more 600 year old oak by marirom, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zărneşti​

















By Dristor2507​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​

















By fichim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defilare 1Decembrie 2011 by roger_popa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama Buzăului
*-25°C*​
A village in the Întorsura Buzăului depression, the coldest place in country where recently has been recorded -42°C.











sania by iustinrave, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina​
The monasteries have been built in Bukovina during the 15th-16th centuries at a time marked by the personalities of the Moldavian prince Stephen the Great (1457-1504), and of his son, Petru Rareş (1530-1538; 1541-1546). Stephen the Great was an illustrious army commander, a defender of Christendom and a prolific promoter of culture.

The style of the monasteries is unique. Set in the paradisiac landscape of Bukovina, the architecture is a combination of Gothic and local peasant elements while the paintings are late Byzantine. Each monastery church has a different prevalent tone of paintings: an unique kind of blue at Voroneţ, turquoise at Arbore, red at Humor, yellow at Moldoviţa and green at Suceviţa.

Four painted monasteries are Unesco World Heritage since 1993 and Suceviţa since 2010.










Coat of Arms of Moldavia at Dragmorina Monastery

Manastirea Dragomirna by 19M, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Putna*​
The Putna monastery is one of the most important cultural, religious and artistic centers established in medieval Moldavia; as with many others, it was built and dedicated by Prince Stephen the Great. The Putna Monastery houses the tombs of Stephen —nowadays, a place of pilgrimage —, and several of his family members.

The icon veils and tombstones are held as fine examples of Moldavian art in Stephen the Great’s time.

On September 3, 1470, during a ceremony attended by Stephen and all his family, the monastery was consecrated, and subsequently became the most important religious site in the area. The present church was practically rebuilt between 1653 and 1662 by Vasile Lupu and his successors. The Treasure Tower is the only structure from the original 15th century complex.













Manastirea Putna vazuta de pe Dealul Crucii. by Xenia Baranova, on Flickr



Manastirea Putna aurita de amurg by cezar1g, on Flickr



Putna Monastery by mihaela.mtphoto, on Flickr


Tomb of Stephen the Great








By Mircea B


Cave church called "Cell of Hermit Daniil"

chiesetta di pietra, Putna , Romania by Raf.f, on Flickr



Mănăstirea Putna by Marian Deacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Voroneţ*​
Between May and September 1488, Stephen III of Moldavia (known as "Stephen the Great") built the Voroneț Monastery to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue". "The exterior walls — including a representation of the Last Judgment on the west wall — were painted in 1547 with a background of vivid cerulean blue. 

The tomb of the monastery's first abbot, Saint Daniil the Hermit, is found at the monastery.











manastirea Voronetz by octaav, on Flickr



Mănăstirea Voroneţ, Suceava, România by Chodaboy, on Flickr










By Leinen



Inside Voronet Monastery by atkinson000, on Flickr



Inside Voronet Monastery by Sorin Flutur, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Arbore*​
The monastery and the commune are named after the boyar Luca Arbore who built the church in 1503. The construction of the church was completed in about 5 months. Its exterior paintings date from 1541 and were made by Dragoş Coman. *Painting the church took about 40 years*.




















By Dreamweaver7



099 by laurentiu2005, on Flickr



Arbore Church by St. Hadrian & Pilgrimages, on Flickr



Arbore painted church by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Humor*​
It was constructed in 1530 by Voievod Petru Rareş and his chancellor Teodor Bubuiog. The Humor monastery was closed in 1786 and was not reopened until 1990.

Humor was one of the first of Moldavia's painted monasteries to be frescoed and, along with Voroneţ, is probably the best preserved. The dominant colour of the frescoes is a reddish brown. 












Manastirea Humor-HDR by Cosmin Bălțoi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Moldoviţa*​
The Monastery of Moldovița was built in 1532 by Petru Rareș, who was Stefan the Great's (in Romanian Ștefan cel Mare) illegitimate son. Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved. 













The "yellow monastery" Moldovita by worldisnice, on Flickr










By JIMBER



The monastery of Moldovita by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr




CFF Moldovita 03 03 2010 by Lars Laenen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Suceviţa*​
It was built in 1585 by Ieremia Movilă, Gheorghe Movilă and Simion Movilă. Both interior and exterior walls are covered by mural paintings, which are of great artistic value and depict biblical episodes from the Old and New Testament. The paintings date from around 1601, which makes Suceviţa one of the last monasteries to be decorated in the famous Moldavian style of exterior paintings.

The interior court of the monastic ensemble is almost square (100 by 104 meters) and is surrounded by high (6 m), wide (3 m) walls. There are several other defensive structures within the ensemble, including four towers (one in each corner). Sucevița was a princely residence as well as a fortified monastery. The thick walls today shelter a museum that presents an outstanding collection of historical and art objects.



















By Adrian Cocioceanu



Manastirea Sucevita by sed.non.satiata, on Flickr




Farming Nuns by Justin Jackson, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Râşca*​
The murals were started during the reign of the second son of Petru Rareş, Ştefan (1551-1552), and completed by Bishop Macarie, who was later buried in Râşca.



















By giorgel



Rasca Monastery by dlichiar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries of Bukovina
*Dragomirna*​
The Dragomirna Monastery was built during the first three decades of the 17th century, 15 km from Suceava, in Mitocu Dragomirnei commune. It lies among forested hills of fir and oak.

The Church of the Descent of the Holy Spirit is unique in all of Romania for its unusual proportions. It is by far the tallest and narrowest church ever built. 













Manastirea Dragomirna by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Dragomirna Monastery, Bucovina, Romania, Church (1) by Australians Studying Abroad, on Flickr​


----------



## Saima Ali (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice pics here.. i have some good pics on http://trendnstylez.com/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Lăpuş​










lungul drum al fanului spre iesle by basesteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Lăpuş​ 










vara la preluca by basesteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

In Mehedinţi​

















By Victor Iulian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Topolniţa Cave​
The Topolniţa Cave was declared a natural protected monument. From the point of view of its galleries’ length (25km) this cave is the second after the Vântului Cave (the Wind’s Cave). The galleries of the cave are situated on four levels. The cave displays rich concretions (stalactites, stalagmites, curtains, stone pearls), halls, waterfalls, lakes, guano deposits. 











DS_2011000604_10102 peştera Topolniţa - Gaura lui Ciocârdie by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Topolniţa Cave​ 

















From mehedinti-majdanpek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By Liviu Almăjan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinţi​

















By Liviu Almăjan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Topolniţa Cave
Paleolithic painting​

















From mehedinti-majdanpek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hăşmaş Mountains​









*Scroll > > > >*








By Dénes László​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hăşmaş Mountains​

















From silvique.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hăşmaş Mountains​

















From silvique.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Izvorul Mureşului / Marosfő​

















By Balázs Csaba​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​










DSCF6095a by Dora Policarp, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​

















Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​

















romania-vazuta-din-caiac.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​










P6254666 Eurasian Spoonbill by olavagnar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​

















George Năzăreanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Amnaş​
A village in Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone.











AMNAS - ROUMANIE by odradek78, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice Thread, nice photos. Romania is a beutiful country with nice landscapes: mountains, forests, beaches (at the east coast at the black sea)...a very variated and interesting landscape. Somehow a little underrated maybe by tourists


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

some amazing pics PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley National Park​

















Eugen Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Maramureş
> *Rooster Crest*​
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timișoara/Temeswar/Temesvár/Temišvar*










*Orthodox Chruch in Sinana square*









picture by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful new pics from Romania....:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cable car in Bucegi Massif​
The cable car in Buşteni

























Bubu-Pescar @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cable car in Bucegi Massif​
The same from previous pic

























Phaethon @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărăşan Road​
























Kollo Zsolt-Ágoston @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Thank you brother! :cheers:


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

Arad


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley - Domogled National Park​
























Mihai Ionaşcu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamţ Monastery​

15th century Bzyantine murals.


























Mircea Raicu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia​
Minaret of Esmahan Sultan mosque built in 1525

























DiaC @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Footbridge in Latoriţa Mountains​
























Sylvester Nata @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara
Saint Catherine Roman Catholic Church, 1761​
























Ana Maria Cătălina @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ţibleş Mountains, Maramureş​
























margelaturock @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Mountains
Near Sălciua

























Radu Bulubaşa @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Popricani, Iaşi County​

























Tedy B @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Vidraru Reservoir​

























sarpe195​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somova​
A "mini-delta" upstream Tulcea city

























racul albastru @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oituz Valley​
























Gigi Sârbu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
Afi Palace​


















DSC_0804 by Constantin B., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
New Saint George Church​


















St George Church B by t.devinney, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
Progresul Steam-Generating Station​


















End of day by Sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
Metropolis Center​ 


















Untitled by Cristian Ro, on Flickr​


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

so beautiful country


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

arnau_Vic said:


> so beautiful country


Thank you! 

Vatra Dornei​

























Argenna @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bolboci Reservoir​

























Phaethon @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Şoimului village
Tarcău Mountains​

























Sebastian Popa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

IAR 330 Romanian helicopters at TransilvAero Show 2010
*Ghimbav / Weidenbach*​
*IAR, a Romanian builder of helicopters and small planes, is located in Ghimbav.* The IAR 330 is the Romanian-built version of Aérospatiale's SA 330 Puma helicopter, manufactured by IAR Braşov. 

Despite being a COMECON and Warsaw Pact member, Romania strove for some measure of independence from the USSR. Instead of buying popular Soviet designs, Romania bought a licence to manufacture the French Aérospatiale SA 330 Puma on 30 July 1974. The first licensed helicopter was flown on 22 October 1975 under the designation IAR-330L. 163 of these helicopters have been built, out of which 104 were assigned to Romania's military, 2 remained in factory and 57 were produced for export.



























Cătălin Strătilă ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghimbav / Weidenbach
Interior of the fortified church​ 
























Ciprian Biclineru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

And I thank you again, my friend! :cheers2:

Iaşi - the Metropolitan Cathedral​

Work began in 1833, using a neo-classical design by Viennese architects Johann and Gustav Freiwald, and continued at a rapid pace until 1841.

The cathedral was consecrated on 23 April 1887, in the presence of King Carol I and Queen Elisabeth, who had donated large sums for the project. 
























Argenna @ Panoramio​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you got photos from any of these villages: Siret, Gura Humorului, Cacica, Plesa, Solonetu
Nou, Poiana Micului, Paltinoasa, Moara, Vicsani, Radauti? Villages inhabited by polish minority. Or at least any photo from Giurgiu/Ruse border crossing bridge.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

In Olt County​
























Walter Sabatini @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> Have you got photos from any of these villages: Siret, Gura Humorului, Cacica, Plesa, Solonetu
> Nou, Poiana Micului, Paltinoasa, Moara, Vicsani, Radauti? Villages inhabited by polish minority.


Siret and Gura Humorului are towns. I posted something from Gura Humorului and I will post more from these two towns in the future. 

Cacica I think was founded by Poles. There is a beautiful salt mine there with a Catholic (Polish) Salt Church. Also in the commune is a Catholic Church with Polish appeareance. In 1930 there were 37% Poles, now there are 21%.

The place is beautiful and I will post from there in the future. For now, a panorama of Cacica:


Cacica / Kaczyka​
























bajerskip @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road from Cacica to Solca​ 
























bajerskip @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cacica / Kaczyka​



















Basilica - Cacica Bucovina Romania by cacica.bucovina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cacica / Kaczyka​ 

















92 of 365 by Constantin B., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cacica / Kaczyka​ 

















Wooden orthodox church Cacica Partesti Bucovina Romania by cacica.bucovina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cacica / Kaczyka
The Roman Catholic chapel inside the salt mine​
Cacica has an impressive history, for a small village. Because it is located at the boundary between the mountains and hills regions, the climate made possible the formation of salt deposits many thousands years ago.
The name of "Cacica" has its origins in the Polish "kaczika", meaning "duck", because there used to be many lakes with wild ducks in the region.

The salt extraction was not a mystery in these regions even from the prehistoric ages (many primitive objects used for salt extraction were found by archaeologists). Cacica Salt Mine is one of the oldest exploitations of salt recrystallized from brine from Europe. Salt extraction dates back from the period of Cris culture from early Neolithic (5th millennium, before Christ).


Hidden between the hills nearby the town of Gura Humorului, Cacica is one of the most visited places in Suceava county. The salt-mine has been dug manually under the technical guidance of an Austrian, Paul Hofmann. The giant salt mountain in Cacica can provide enough salt for the entire Europe for the next 400 years!

Begun by the order of Empress Maria Theresa, the salt mine were manually dug out and opened in 1791. There are 8200 galleries that were all manually dug out, reinforced with wood and in a perfect condition today.

In the first room, 25 meters deep, was built a chapel. It’s called the Church St. Barbara (Varvara), and was a praying site for all the miners who worked there, and even today service is held. To reach the chapel, you have to go down a ladder with almost 200 steps.

360° view of tyhe chapel


















Cacica Salt Mine, Southern Bucovina, Romania by iancowe, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Vatra Dornei​
























romaniaphotos.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse

Friendship Bridge​

























Cătălin Severus Moro @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse

Friendship Bridge​

























Cătălin Severus Moro @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse

Friendship Bridge​

















Romania Border.jpg by missmonet, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reghin​

















Reghin - the Protestant (Lutheran) church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reghin​


















Reghin - the Protestant (Lutheran) church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reghin​

















Reghin by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iad Valley, Vlădeasa Mountains​
























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Runcu, Mureş Valley​
























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureş / Marosvásárhely
The Fortress​

























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jieţ Valley​
























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road between Timişoara and Arad through the Western Romanian Plain (or Pannonian Plain)​
























Marian Ghiţă @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Church in Grămeşti, Vâlcea County​
Built in 1664

























ViperDex @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viaduct over Casimcea Valley, Dobruja​
























galulescu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake at Maglavit​
Former section of Danube


























galulescu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

"Bukovina, Land of Flowers"









nikolaed @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rooster Crest
Gutâi Mountains​

















Creasta Cocosului by totyimtb, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rooster Crest
Gutâi Mountains​
























Mihai Stan @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Voroneţ​
























Dumby111974 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​
























Metal-Goddess @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râşnov with its castle​
























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​

























Vlad Graur @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​ 

























Vlad Graur @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​ 

























zossor @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The road on Mureş Valley at Brâncoveneşti​
























William.Ch @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​
What you see on the right are trunks of trees felled by storms in the highlands and then transported down in the valley by rain streams
























Emil Notar @ Panoramio​


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

Once again, very impressed with the images of Romania. 
A group of us will be visiting in late March/early April - can you recommend anywhere PRIMEVAL that combines good walking/climbing and a historic town?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I think in March and even April there still is covered with snow on mountains. 

A good place for hiking is the Piatra Craiului Mountains, which are close the to the medieval city of Braşov and even closer to the towns of Râşnov and Bran with their most visited castles. The access town for Piatra Craiului is Zărneşti. In the winter they are quite dangerous, you can fall in abysses, or get lost etc. Bucegi too are interesting but they are quite overcrowded. 

Retezat are nicer for walking as they are far wilder and remote but also more dangerous in winter. Retezat are close to the city of Hunedoara with its massive medieval castle.

Have a nice trip!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​
























andii @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​
























andii @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​
























andii @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​
























margelatuinlove @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zărneşti​ 
























Alexandru Crăciun @ Panoramio​


----------



## ValsiSRO (Jun 14, 2008)

*Craiova​*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool ^^

Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród​
The villagers started building a single-nave Romanesque church, which is uncommon for a Saxon church, in the 13th century. They began construction by building the first choir and a semicircular apse, which opened towards the rest of the church through a chancel arch. The church was very small and had a bell-tower on its western side. The first mantle wall follows a rectangular path and was built in the 15th century. On the corners it has towers equipped with machicolations. Two wall passages, one on top of the other, connected the four towers and were supported by wooden brackets. 


























Ciprian Biclineru @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gurasada​
It is located on the middle course of the Mureş River. This region is situated at the junction of the Transylvania and Banat historical provinces.

The church was built by Romanian nobles in 13th century.

























Cseke László @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Mureş Natural Park​

















Defile of Mureș Nature Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Şiria​
The ruins of the medieval fortress on the last slopes of Zarand Mountains, overlooking the Western Romanian Plain.

























trekker @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Unknown location.









Teoiniza @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Valley​

























Felix Dobriţoiu @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Valley
Vidra Reservoir​
Vidra Resort also can be seen in the picture. It is mostly a ghost resort

























Bogdan Mujescu @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Valley
Hotel Lotru in Voineasa​

























zogythecaveman @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​
























est.west @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​
























dziwnowik @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​
























Jozsef Vaida @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia​
The Palace built in 1702, the lake and the park

























Liviu Ştefănescu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia​
























Mihai Gagiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia​
























Eros Nicolau @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoşoaia​

















Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Drăgan Valley​
























Marius Chira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Drăgan Valley​
























Marius Chira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Drăgan Valley​
























Marius Chira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Ponor Fortress​
























Ioan Stoenică @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Sighiştel Canyon​
























vlm72 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Near Someşul Cald Defile​
























PavolG @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mahmudia​
























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sireasa Channel, Danube Delta​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sireasa Channel, Danube Delta​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sireasa Channel, Danube Delta​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sireasa Channel, Danube Delta​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sireasa Channel, Danube Delta​

























amazing-danubedelta.blogspot.com​









info-delta.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta










amazing-danubedelta.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​
























Antonius Plăian @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​
























Constantin Ioniţă @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad
​
























Gausss @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeş​
























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari
Vlad Ţepeş' Castle​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari
View from Vlad Ţepeş' Castle​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hăşmaş / Hagymás Mountains​

























Dénes László @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hăşmaş / Hagymás Mountains​

























Labryplusz @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orşova Island on Danube​
























alenrique @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orşova​
























www.silvique.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​
























bucata @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​
























Călin Manea @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​
























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ulpia Traiana Sarmizegetusa​
Colonia Ulpia Traiana Augusta Dacica Sarmizegetusa was the capital and the largest city of Roman Dacia, later named Ulpia Traiana Sarmizegetusa after the former Dacian capital, located some 40 km away. 

It received from the very beginning the title of colonia and the status of Ius Italicum. With an area of 30 ha and a population between 20.000 - 25.000 and strong fortifications, Ulpia Traiana was the political, administrative and religious centre of Dacia Romana, in the 2nd and 3rd centuries. The city was destroyed by the Goths. 


The settlement was built at a distance of 8 km from Tapae, a pass between Banat and Transylvania (today known as The Iron Gates of Transylvania). The choice was based on the military and economic advantages given by the natural barrier represented by the Retezat Mountains in the South and Poiana Ruscă Mountains in the North.

























Wikimedia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​

























Grzegorz Chodkowski @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara​

























Grzegorz Chodkowski @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara
Union Square​

























Grzegorz Chodkowski @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timişoara
Trajan Square​

























Grzegorz Chodkowski @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
House of Free Press​

















Casa Presei Libere in Bucharest (Explored #429) by frans.sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda​

Turda gorges in the background

























Dan Miron @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Razelm Lake​

























cubiktrips.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Casimcea Cave, Dobruja​
























galulescu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tourist halt in Şureanu Mountains​

























Mihai Zorzoană @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sulina​
























Tucano5075​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Borţig Vertical Cave​
Is 54 m deep and 150 m long. On its bottom there is a 30.000 m3 ice block 16 m tall, the second largest glacier in country after Scărişoara Cave.

You have here a list of main attractions of Apuseni Nature Park.

























Marius Chira
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Gemănata Vertical Cave​
It is situated in the area called "The Lost World".

Its diameter is of 20m, its depth of 100m and straight is starts with a vertical shaft of 40 m. 15 minutes far from here is the Black vertical cave (Avenul Negru). In the year of its discovery in 1956 with its shaft of 108 m it was one of the deepest underground falls into river shafts.



























dark-clauds @ Deviantart


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Black Vertical Cave​

The Black pothole (108 m vertical) resembles a funnel with a 50 m diameter.

*The Lost World*

Called by this name because of its untouched wilderness, the Lost World is a forested karst plateau, enclosed by two streams, the Bear and the Sec streams and the Gârdişoara peak. 

The Lost World plateau hides a huge underground network of active galleries, revealed at the surface by vegetated dolines. Two of these are gateways to the underground through potholes with spectacular vertical walls, some of the most impressive of the Romanian karst patrimony.


The Gemănata pothole (92 m vertical) has a natural bridge above the entrance splitting it into two cavities, hence the name (“Twinned”). The vertical is interrupted by a platform of logs and ice, situated at approximately -40 m, after which another vertical leads to the underground river flowing in the horizontal gallery that communicates with the network beneath the Black pothole.

Another more modest pothole, the Acoperit pothole, has a vertical of only 35 m and does not communicate with the active subterranean water course.

The underground network drains the water from the Sec stream as it enters a ponor, flowing underground for 2700 m, and then exiting through a karst spring called “Izvorul Rece” (Cold spring), situated at the Western limit of the plateau, in the Bear Spring valley. The Seaca valley is thus left without water, and is only covered by a forestry road.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşov​
























Dragoş Asaftei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia
Hotel Cota 1400​ 

























Andrea Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iaşi
Cetăţuia Monastery​

Located on the top of Cetăţuia Hill of the old Moldavian capital, the monastery was built by Prince Gheorghe Duca.

The monastery is surrounded by fortifications with towers on the corners. The entire ensemble of monastic architecture has been preserved in its original form.

A special place is the palace destined to the lodging of the prince, a fortified building characteristic to the 17th century and the kitchen or, according to other opinions, the Turkish bath which is the only construction of this kind that has been preserved within a monastic ensemble.

In addition there is also a gothic hall, a museum of medieval art, a tower called “Pilgrim’s Dinner” from where one can admire the panorama of Iaşi and its famous wine cellars with wine obtained from its own vineyard.


























Murrychoock @ Panoramio​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice updates from Romania....:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iaşi​
























Ion Bălăşanu @ Devianart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Linguine said:


> Thanks for the nice updates from Romania....


 Thank you Linguine! 

Iaşi​

















Untitled by bogdanation, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iaşi​ 
Dosoftei House built between 1677-1679

























Andrei Ţugui @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia Mare / Nagybánya​

















Baia Mare - Vedere din Turnul Stefan by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bărăgan Steppe










EndikaN @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​
Vatra Dornei is a city, a spa and ski resort in Suceava County. According to the census from 2002 there was a total population of 16,321 people living in this town.


























Argenna @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​

























Andrei Stroe @ Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​

















romania by gabitul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​
























Nick @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​

















Romanian mountains - Vatra Dornei by XaGabi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălăuța Valley​

Sălăuța Valley links Transylvania (Bistrița-Năsăud County) to Maramureș.

It is an isolated place, with villages preserving wood houses.

The railway is among the most spectacular in country, as it passes over many viaducts and through several tunnels (one of them 2 km long).




















Sălăuța Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălăuța Valley ​


















Sălăuța Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălăuța Valley ​


















Sălăuța Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălăuța Valley ​


















Sălăuța Valley, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriţa Gorges​
The road between Târgu Jiu and Râmnicu Vâlcea is called "Voivodes Road", as it passes through places where the rulers of Wallachia have founded many monasteries. This area at the foot of Căpăţâna and Vâlcan Mountains is characteriyed by the many parallel valleys of small rivers that almost allways have carved picturesques gorges. A paradise of traditional villages lost in lush vegetation at the foot of wild mountains covered by the Carpathian jungle.

One of these valleys is Bistriţa (not to be confounded with Bistriţa river 
from Transylvania-Moldavia). 

























Paul Ion @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriţa Gorges​
View from the entrance of the Bat Cave.

























Marius Chira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriţa Gorges
The Bat Cave​
The church in the Bat Cave belongs to the Bistriţa Monastery (found in the village). The church was built by monks in the XVth century, and at 30 meters above water level. Bat Cave name comes from the colony of bats living in galleries and is protected by law. 

























romaniamegalitica.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The landscape in Bistriţa village​ 
























sylvyu811 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Halmyris
The tomb of two Christian martyrs​
Halmyris was a Roman legionary base and naval port for 600 years, located at the mouth of the Danube Delta in Romania.

In 290 AD, during the persecutions ordered by Diocletian, Epictetus and Astion suffered martyrdom at Halmyris. Their martyrdom was recorded in the early church documents and they were commemorated in the churches (both Catholic and Orthodox) for more than 1600 years.

In 2002, their place of burial has been discovered in the ruins of Halmyris together with their bones. 

This is a similar story with the one of the martyrs from Niculiţel about I wrote in another post.



















IMG_6928 0094 by RebGreene, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​

















Cluj-Napoca  by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​

















Cluj-Napoca by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca​

















Cluj-Napoca - the Walls by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pădurea Craiului Mountains​
The Western Apuseni's (or Western Carpathians) North-Western "island" is the Pădurea Craiului Mountains, which is a huge territory with peaks and valleys, lying between the Vad-Bodrog and the Beius basins. Its highest peak is the Moon-Rocking, 1027m. It is a carstic mountain, with melting rocks, which have diverse shapes, forming a real wonderland for tourists. * Carstic plateaus, wild valleys, caves, water break-outs and sinkholes* await people here. The small hills are various and numerous here, (100/1,5 km2 in Mnierei valley) appealing to many who discovered the caves and the channels underground. 

The "cave world" of Pădurea Craiului has been even more interesting since 1957, since the discovery of the Vântului Cave. This has only intensified, as in 1965 some imprints of Neanderthal man were discovered in the Ciur Izbuc cave. Nowadays there are 340 caves and vertical caves registered here.

The name Pădurea Craiului literally means "The Forest of the King".

The mountains have an area of 1150 km² and are located in the central-eastern part of Bihor County, covering 15.2% of its surface area.


















*
Vadu Crișului Defile*








Ioana Lucaciu @ Picasaweb​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Keep posting. Great thread. I need to visit Romania this year again.:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> Keep posting. Great thread. I need to visit Romania this year again.:cheers:


Thank you! :cheers:

Pădurea Craiului Mountains
*Lorău*​
A village in Crișul Repede river defile


























Ela_edy @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pădurea Craiului Mountains
*Leșu Cave*​



















Lesu by Tudor G., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vlădeasa Mountains
*Miss Waterfall*​
One of the countless waterfalls in Apuseni


























Gabi Avram @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park Map









parcapuseni.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
Coiba Mare Cave​
One of the larger of the over a thousand caves in Apuseni 


























dark-clauds @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
*Ponor Glade*​
The remarkable fact here is the water drainage system, namely the losing of water through whirlpools. At a reduced flow, only two whirlpools are active.

At high flows, caused by heavy rains or snow melting, these two whirlpools cannot drain all the water, which rises into normally dry areas and other whirlpools become active. 


























Stjernegruppen Blå Spejder @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
*Focul Viu Ice Cave*​
The Focul Viu ice cave contains the third largest permanent underground fossil ice block in the country (after the Scărişoara ice cave and Borţig pothole, also situated in the Apuseni Nature Park), having a volume of approximately 25.000 m3.

Its ceiling is pierced by a large window through which logs, leaves and snow from the outside fell into the cave in large quantities and accumulated in the center of the hall. Enough light penetrates through the window to reveal the groups of ice stalagmites that formed on the opposite side of the cave entrance.* Around noon, the sunlight enters directly through the ceiling window creating an amazing setting*. 

The visiting of the site is permitted until the wooden balcony at the entrance, allowing the observer to see all the above described phenomena.


























Stjernegruppen Blå Spejder @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Forests of Maramureș










Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Forests of Maramureș










Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Forests of Maramureș


Raven








Peter Lengyel​


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Babadag Forest​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vipera Berus ??

Btw. thanks a lot Primeval for your effort keeping this thread alive ! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Conte said:


> Vipera Berus ??
> 
> Btw. thanks a lot Primeval for your effort keeping this thread alive ! :cheers:


Is not vipera but rat snake (in Romanian balaur), a nonvenomous species. Is the longest snake in Romania, reaching 3 m.

Thank you for kind words! :cheers:



Horned viper in Băile Herculane


Vipera ammodytes ammodytes by anabis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park
The Great Kazan​
The Great Kazan (kazan meaning "boiler") is the most famous and the most narrow gorge of the route: the river here narrows to 150 m and reaches a depth of up to 53 m (174 ft). East of this site the Roman emperor Trajan had the legendary bridge erected by Apollodorus of Damascus.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park
*Mehedinţi Mountains - Ţâsna Gorge*​
























Gabi @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park
*Mehedinţi Mountains*​
























Tyb @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park
*Mehedinţi Mountains - Stag's Stone*​
























Livius @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest


Bucharest by Melissa_bel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest


Bucharest by Melissa_bel, on Flickr​


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

PRIMEVAL said:


> I think in March and even April there still is covered with snow on mountains.
> 
> A good place for hiking is the Piatra Craiului Mountains, which are close the to the medieval city of Braşov and even closer to the towns of Râşnov and Bran with their most visited castles. The access town for Piatra Craiului is Zărneşti. In the winter they are quite dangerous, you can fall in abysses, or get lost etc. Bucegi too are interesting but they are quite overcrowded.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, I'll do a little research and let you know where we decide to go. O.K. to post some photos on this thread when we get back?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Frankus Maximus said:


> Thanks for the information, I'll do a little research and let you know where we decide to go. O.K. to post some photos on this thread when we get back?


 I think Retezat is far better (if you love wilderness), as Piatra Craiului are a little too touristy and too close to urban centers. 

I'll be very glad to see your photos here.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park 
Bărbat (Man) River​
























Emil Notar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park 
Cârnic River​
























dawx​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​ 
























fly3r @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​ 
























Katona Ferenc 
@ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​ 
























yo2lyp 
@ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​ 
























michele.maz @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park
Cârnic River​ 
























trekker @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea
Republica Steamer Warship​
“Republica” river boat is one of the last remnants of the paddle navigational system, the* only steamer warship of the world*. 

Built in Austria, in the shipyard from Linz in 1903, she became a Romanian vessel in 1919 being overtaken among the other spoils of war from Austro–Hungary.

Currently, “Republica” is lingering in Tulcea port, with her 100 year old stories.

The original mechanisms of the ship were kept and preserved throughout time. 

In 2008, “Republica” became part of the national cultural heritage, in "Treasure" category, under the management of Tulcea Local Council.

www.nava-republica.ro


























racul albastru @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​ 

















IMG_6321 0041 by RebGreene, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea

The Train Station​ 

















Tulcea by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​ 

















Hotel Delta by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​ 

















Tulcea by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​ 

















Sturgeon fish by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu​
























Ion Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu​ 
Local products sold by road


















Romania by Marinescu Dan - August 2011 by ROMANIA 100%, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stâna de Vale​ 
Is a resort in Vlădeasa Mountains, known for the beauty of landscape and the mineral waters. 

























stanadevale.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa​

















View from Mahmoudije Mosque, Constanta Romania by Sekitar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oriental room of the Peleş castle​

















Oriental room of the Peles castle by niils, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​



























pilu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​

























rovirot @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park
Tău între Brazi Lake​
The Park has more than 100 glacial lakes but most of them are on the alpine plateau. This is the only one non-glacial and situated in forest.


























Ilie Olar @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​

























J.JANI @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Colţ Castle and Church
Retezat Mountains​
The Court of Suseni was built by Romanian noblemen in 14th century. Is situated at the limit between Haţeg Depression and Retezat Mountains.

























pilu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek
Roman-Catholic Church​
A village in the former Three Chairs County. The church was built in 1401 with help from wife of Alexandru cel Bun (ruler of Moldavia). Fortified in 15-16th century.

























K. Zsolt @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek​

























J.JANI @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek​

























J.JANI @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta in October​


























Călin Popa @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta in Spring​
Near Lake Isac

























Ioan Cepaliga @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta in Spring​
Near Lake Isac

























Ioan Cepaliga @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Crişan Village on Sulina Channel​

























Olav Agnar Frogner @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Sulina Estuary​
























Florian Colea @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta
Near Lake Fortuna​

























Sandy065 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve
Near Gura Portiţei​
Gura Portiţei is a break through the barrier of Razelm Lagoon where the water of Danube flows into Black Sea. Although not on the territory between the three main branches of the Delta, Razelm Lagoon is considered sometimes part of it and is included in the Unesco Biosphere Reserve (5165 km²) and list of World Heritage Sites.



























George Năzăreanu @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Short Documentary​
It contains some inexactities: Tulcea city doesn't have 270,000 inhabitants but 92,000.


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

good pics of romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa - Mamaia​

























prieteninudusmani @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa - Mamaia​
Constanţa, second largest city and economic center of Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest
Panorama from Intercontinental Hotel​
Notice that the National Theatre (the building on the left) is now under (a 50 million euro) renovation program and will look (hopefully) better.

*Scroll > > > > > *









RazvanIsme @ Deviantart


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa ​
Constanța is the* oldest extant city in Romania*, having over 2600 years of continuous history. 

Tomis was a Greek colony founded around 600 BC for commercial exchanges with the local Getic populations. It was later renamed to Constantiana in honour of Constantia, the half-sister of Constantine the Great (274-337).

















*Scroll > > > > > *









RazvanIsme @ Deviantart


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanţa ​
The oldest part of the city, the Peninsula. The houses are built over the walls of the ancient Greek-Roman city.


























Julia Kretsch @ Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oldest cave paintings in the world 
*Coliboaia Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*​

Coliboaia is one of the over 1500 caves in Apuseni Park.

The cave paintings were found in September 2009 by speleologist Tudor Rus, member of the Speodava Stei speleology club. French specialists Jean Clottes and Bernard Gely came to analyze the discovery and samples sent to two laboratories showed that the drawings had been made 32,000-35,000 years ago. Carbon 14 dating tests showed that these paintings are the oldest in the world, together with those in Chauvet Cave, France. 


























ebihoreanul.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Coliboaia Cave​

























Andrei Posmoşanu
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighiştel Canyon
Apuseni Nature Park​
Sighiştel Canyon is where the Coliboaia Cave is situated. Here there are 200 caves on only 10 km².



























[email protected] @ Panoramio
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​
























Florian Ichim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​
























KFZ @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​
Look at the one sitting under the tree 

























Dana Achim @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​
























mario23 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​
























mario23 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve​

The Rodna Mountains have one of the longest continuous ridges in Romania, with over 50 km from west to east. The two highest points are Pietrosul Rodnei and Ineu peaks, with 2,303 and 2,279 meters respectively.

The mountains especially famous for having snow late into the summer months (skiing is possible well into June, sometimes even July).

The massif has some caves, notable among them being "Izvorul Tăuşoarelor", the deepest cave in Romania, going about 479 metres beneath the surface and "Jgheabul lui Zalion", 242 metres deep.

*The entire Rodna Mountain is included in the Rodna National Park and Biosphere Reserve. This is a 567 km² reservation in Eastern Carpathians with brown bears, lynx, gray wolves, black capercaillies and eagles.*

















View toward the Râiosu Peak








zeus_s_father @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Izvorul Roșu Valley​


























Juhász Dávid @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Lala Valley​


























Ioana Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Lala Valley​


























Ioana Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Descending from Pietrosu Rodnei Peak​


























zeus_s_father @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Cave near Pietrosu Rodnei Peak​


























George F. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Narcissus Glade, 1600 m high​

























Dionisie Nagy @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Iezer Lake​

























zeus_s_father @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve
Horses Waterfall​
At 90 m, is the tallest waterfall in country


























Olosz Ferenc @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lipovan Church in Sarichioi​
*Lipovans *are the Old Believers, mostly of Russian ethnic origin, who settled in the Moldavian Principality, in Dobruja and Eastern Muntenia. According to the 2002 Romanian census there are a total of 35,791 Lipovans in Romania, of whom 21,623 living in Dobruja.

They emigrated from Russia over 200 years ago as dissenters with the mainline Russian Orthodox Church. They settled along the Prut River in Moldavia and in the Danube Delta. They have maintained strong religious traditions that predate the reforms of the Russian Orthodox Church undertaken during the reign of Patriarch Nikon. When he made changes to worship in 1652, part of the believers carried on worshipping in the "old way". In that sense, they continued to speak Old Russian, to cross themselves with two fingers instead of three, and to keep their beards. The Russian government and the Orthodox Church persecuted them and as a result some committed suicide by burning themselves, with many other being forced to emigrate.

They made up 10% (1438) of the population in Danube Delta (14.583).


















Sarichioi Church, Dobrogea, Romania by Sekitar, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apold / Trapold​

























Petr Kraumann @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube wetlands around Brăila​
Between Brăila and Galaţi


























Ion Viorel @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park​
The Small Wetland of Braila, area of international interest (RAMSAR site), is the last remaining area in a natural flooding regime on the lower Danube.


The Small Wetland of Brăila, having a surface of 200 km², is situated on the Danube Lower Meadow , between Brăila Meadow and the Small Island of Brăila.


Each of the 7 islands represents a distinguished geo-morphological entity with a meadow relief, having a 6 m altitude variation determined by a diversity terrestrial and aquatic habitats. Most of them are flooded at different quotes of the Danube. This is the main reason why each one of these islands represents an attraction.


There are, among others, 205 species of birds, 11 species of mammals and 41 species of fish.


























wff-yo.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park
Brăila Meadow​
Brăila Meadow (Lunca Brăilei), part of Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park, is situated some km upstream Brăila, near the Chişcani village.


























Nonadam @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park
Brăila Meadow​
























Valentin C. @ Panoramio[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park
Brăila Meadow​
























Cătălin Canciu. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park
Brăila Meadow​
























Cătălin Canciu. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Wetland of Brăila Nature Park
Brăila Meadow​
























Valentin C. @ Panoramio
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
*Cetăţile Rădesei Cave *











Ştefan Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
*Cetăţile Ponorului Cave *











Ştefan Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park
*Cetăţile Ponorului Cave *











Ştefan Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Strehaia*​
The Monastery of Strehaia was built by Wallachian Prince Matei Basarab in 1645.









Alexandru C. Ene @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Călui*​
Adorned by the Buzesti boyars at 1588. The mural painting, well preserved, was made by Mina in 1594. 









Cristian Chiper @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Tismana*​ 
Considered by many people as “the heart of Oltenia”, Tismana Monastery, together with its medieval walls and angular bulwarks, lies on the Starmina Mountain being surrounded by forests and steep crags, 30 km away from Targu Jiu. During the archaeological works done in 1970, the foundation of a sanctuary was discovered nearly 4 m to the North of the lateral apse of the principal church. The sanctuary was built of river boulders and bricks and dated from the time of the Roman occupation over the land. This discovery led the archaeologists to the conclusion that an old Dacian-Roman fort had existed in this area.

The one who started the building of the monastery was Nicodim, The Pious, a monk that came here from Macedonian lands, with the help of the ruler Radu Negru-Voda. Thus, on the 15th August 1377, the church was sanctified, on The Assumption of the Holy Virgin dedication day. 


View from distance of the valley and the monastery








pelerinul @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Polovragi*​
The Polovragi Monastery, built around 1505, is an architectural monument, documentary specified in an official document issued by Matei Basarab in 1648; it was rebuilt in 1647 and renovated on Constantin Brancoveanu initiative between 1690 and 1693 when a “brancovenesc” style verandah was attached.









pensiuneadragostica.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Dintr-un Lemn*​

One Piece of Wood Monastery draws its name from a small wooden church, made of a single old oak tree. Erected in the first decades of the 16th century, it has been consecrated to the Assumption.

The present wooden church, raised on the site of the one which had been destroyed by a fire in the 18th century, is 13 m long, 5.50 m wide and 4 m high. It is surrounded by a belt carved in wood, it has an open porch and no belfry.









Victoria D. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Arnota*​
It was erected by ruling prince Matei Basarab between 1633 and 1636. 









Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Monasteries
*Cornetu*​ 
The holy establishment was founded by the highest-ranking magistrate Mares Bajescu and by his wife, Maria, in 1666. 

The monastery has a characteristic, probably unique in the world: the railway passes under it! When the railway was built through the Olt Gorges in the late 19th century, because of the narrow space it was decided to construct the embankments under the church.










arhiram.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râşnov / Rosenau









Dragoş Asaftei​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ amazing castle and lake!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag Forest









Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag Forest









Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag Forest









Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea Forest









calin_c30 @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

del


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

del


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

great work here PRIMEVAL :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Holly crap it's a massacre! 

Hey man people are people and they will always talk trash, even your own family, but you can never allow someone else's negativity to force you to quit. I assumed you were doing this because you enjoyed it, who cares what anyone else thinks, plus this is a forum for everyone not just Romanians, and I saw lots of people from other countries appreciating your work, and that is what is important. Most Romanians already know Romania. 

Anyway I hope you don't quit, and honestly it probably would be better posting fewer pictures at the time. There is a saying in America, "Always leave people wanting more." Give only a little at the time with a promise of more later. I hope you will continue because I will miss this thread if you don't. Costiso stopped his Bucharest thread and it is sad that it is no longer around.


----------



## vdbull (May 9, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Because of the lack of encouragement and participation from the Romanian members, who make most of those who watch this thread but they are almost completely silent here, leaving me look like a fool.


I was one of those "silent users" that was viewing your threads almost daily. I really loved the pictures, i`m sorry you edited your posts. I don`t have the time, or a good camera to make contributions to your threads, i thought you can understand that most Romanian "silent users" probably don`t contribute to this thread from the same reasons. At least you kept the Bucharest thread alive, i hope that you won`t edit your posts there also. I didn`t think that you cared so much about the Romanian users not posting their thoughts about the pictures here. Well, even if maybe it`s to late i can tell you now that this thread was great. Same goes with the Bucharest thread that you kept alive-thank you for that-.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

I have also been watching this thread and have been constantly stunned by what an amazing looking place Romania is. This thread alone has convinced me that one day I must travel to Romania. A real shame to delete it all


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for the kind words. I think I was imature for getting angry, I'm sorry for disappointing you and I promise to put back most of the pictures.

For now, some from the Delta.


Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


Romania - Delta Dunari by Raf.f, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad


ARAD_BisR_0006 by laneamtzu, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad


ARAD_0106 by laneamtzu, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad


Arad_0095 by laneamtzu, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș


Casa Schüller by Raoul Pop, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș


Evening walk by Raoul Pop, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș


DSC_0388 by http://my.tele2.ee/kristofer/, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș


Trans Romania Run 2011 - etapa 10 055 by solomongaby, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan


Untitled by Roxy_T, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan


C17 Biertan square by mksfca, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains Nature Park










ruxache.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains Nature Park










ruxache.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park
Semenic Mountains
​
*Scroll > > > > >*









Sorin Rob @ Alpinet.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park
Semenic Mountains












Sorin Rob @ Alpinet.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reşiţa​


Reşiţa is the capital of Caraş-Severin County, in the Banat region. Its 2004 population was 83,985.

On 3 July 1771, it became an important metal-manufacturing center in the region. Reşiţa has long been considered as the second largest industrial center of Romania. An important iron and steel center, Reșița is the site of blast furnaces, iron foundries, and plants producing electrical appliances, chemicals and machinery.

A locomotive museum featuring Romania's first locomotives is located in Reşiţa, in the Triaj neighborhood.











imaRESITA @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caraşova / Karašova​
According to the 2002 census in Romania, the population of Carașova municipality (3,260) comprises 84.60% Croats.

In various documents of early 18th century, such as the census of 1690-1700 and the conscription of 1717, Carașova was mentioned as having 400 houses, being one of the largest settlements in the area between the Tisa, Mureș and the Danube, surpassed only by Timişoara and Caransebeş.










Horst Stieger @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ilova, Caraş Severin County











drosserea @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciclova Română, Caraş Severin County











imaRESITA @ Panoramio​


----------



## vdbull (May 9, 2011)

I can`t see the last pictures.


----------



## alexcosma (Oct 29, 2010)

Me neither


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ If the images don't display, refresh the page.


Bucharest - the National Opera



The Opera building before Earth Hour © WWF/Dan Handrea by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cantacuzino Palace (George Enescu Museum)




Palatul Cantacuzino (Muzeul Enescu)
 by noridamar, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest ​ 

Bucharest by marius_zh, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest ​ 

romanian paris. by afnaechiquita, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârleşti, Trascău Mountains​

One of the countless hamlets in Apuseni Mountains











Christian @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lueta / Lövéte, Harghita County










Egyed J. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lueta / Lövéte, Harghita County










Egyed J. @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului Mountains National Park​
*Scroll > > > >*









Paul Diac @ Picasaweb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve










ana-ligia.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve










ana-ligia.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta



DS_20100615_00284 by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
Sulina


Typical street in Sulina by andreea_gerendy, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​
Sulina


Sulina Panorama by ottofkt, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta



Rosu by Klinne, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Town of Măcin / Maçin​

The town (population 10,625) is located on an ancient Celtic settlement, named Arrubium. Part of the Bulgarian, Byzantine and later Ottoman Empire, it was included for some time in the Wallachian and Moldavian voivodates.


 
View of Macin town, and Macin Mountains, Tulcea county, Dobruja, Romania - hdr by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Town of Măcin / Maçin​
Mosque built in 1860


Geamia din Măcin / Măcin Mosque, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Floodplain near Măcin



Wood on Danube flood plain by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Slănic Moldova​


Pe traseul "300 trepte" din Slănic Moldova by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Slănic Moldova​

Pe traseul "300 trepte" din Slănic Moldova by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Slănic Moldova​


Florile din poiană by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

21st century in Bârsăneşti, Bacău County​


Secolul XXI la Bârsănești by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamţ Citadel​

It was built in 14th century Moldavia during Petru I of Moldavia's reign and expanded in the 15th century. The citadel played a key role in Stephen III of Moldavia's defense system, along with Suceava, Hotin, Soroca, Orhei, Tighina, Chilia and Cetatea Albǎ.



Cetatea Neamțului de pe dealul de vis-a-vis by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamţ Citadel​


Cetatea Neamțului - curtea interioară by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vânători-Neamţ Natural Park​

It is one of the few places where the European bison (Bison bonasus) can be seen. Surface: 308 km² of which 263 km² forests.

The aurochs head ("cap de bour" in Romanian) is the heraldic symbol of the historical province of Moldavia, although the aurochs (now extinct) was a separate species from the European bison.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vânători-Neamţ Natural Park​

The zoological garden inside the Park.


Vanatori Reservation by BGD CM, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vânători-Neamţ Natural Park 
Cave of Saint Theodora at Sihla​ 
Theodora, the greatest of Romania’s holy ascetics, was born in the village of Vânători, Neamţ in the first half of the seventeenth century. She was married to a man of Ismail but had no children. Therefore, she and her husband decided to enter the monastic life. She lived in this cave for about ten years before his repose. After her death, a terrace at the foot of a rock with a huge ceiling, in 1763 a very small church was built by Ionta Cantacuzino. 


Schitul Sihla by Olivier07, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vânători-Neamţ Natural Park 
Sihla Hermitage​ 
In ancient times, when the rulers of Moldavia founded and adorned monasteries and hermitages, some hermits lovers of peace and solitude found this isolated place and difficult to access through dark wildwoods and crowds of huge rocks, to make shelter-cells, or small chapels for prayer. The only testimony about the first wooden church from Sihla is in a founding diptych dug in stone, which tells us that it was founded by family Cantacuzino in 1741, dedicated to "Birth of St. John the Baptist".

This lasted until 1813, when Archimandrite Benedict renewed it from stone foundation and walls of wooden beams, classic style of Moldavian churches.


Manastirea Sihla - iulie 2008 by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Groşeni
Land of Zarand, Arad County



I am number 4! by Robin.Benea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Groşeni
Land of Zarand, Arad County



FoXy LaDy by Robin.Benea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad




Palace of Culture by rachel_titiriga, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caracău / Karakó Viaduct​
The tallest in Romania, 64 m, opened in 1897



The tallest Viaduct from Romania, Caracau(Karakó) by 92Dragos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mălaia Reservoir, Lotru Valley



Twin towers by ileanap, on Flickr​


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

Frumos ce faci tu dar "Da-le mai scurte ca nu intra-n soba"


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ in this case more = more

Vidra Reservoir, Lotru Valley



DSC_0359 by Aciduţa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Voineasa, Lotru Valley​
Lotru and Căpăţâna Mountains


Beyond and over by ileanap, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latoriţa Valley, Lotru Basin​ 
Lotru and Latoriţa Mountains


follow the autumn by virgifin(back...and trying to catch up), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Reservoir​ 


78040034 by Popescu Original, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park



Picioru Coltului, Retezat by aherne, on Flickr​


----------



## kimberley edward (Feb 15, 2012)

romanian naval tejas pics
www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lunca Florii, Jiu Valley Depression



Paradise winter by ciprian_dumitrescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lunca Florii, Jiu Valley Depression



Sheep group by ciprian_dumitrescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lunca Florii, Jiu Valley Depression



Romanian sheppard dog by ciprian_dumitrescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drug awareness manifestation in Timişoara



506339243 by hooterburg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest



DSC_0460 by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian territorial waters - Oil Platform Nr. 6



Platform 6 by tagois, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian territorial waters - Oil Platform Nr. 6



Flare by tagois, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

"White Stones", Vlădeasa Mountains
Apuseni Nature Park​


ADMIRING THE VIEW by Kőmíves Zoltán, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Benesat village, Sălaj County



O zi in Benesat by grialbastrui, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Jibou, Sălaj County​
Train passing over the Someș River


Jibou 26 07 2010 by Lars Laenen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova



Untitled by Popescu Original, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein



2010.08.15 | 142 044 | Oradea by Davee91, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania_Bucuresti_Romanian_Patriachate_14-02-2012_003 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania_Bucuresti_Strada_Vladeasa_from_Bvd_Ghencea_14-02-2012_001 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania_Bucuresti_Centre_Nr_Unirii_14-02-2012_006 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## vdbull (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the updates !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Path up to Peles Castle in Sinaia.









_source_


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The castle, Peles that is. 









_source_


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

...and the woods around it.









_source_


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest near Bucharest​

Cernica is the largest forest in Bucharest area and Ilfov county, it covers some 100 km². It is the most significant remnant of Codrii Vlăsiei (Vlăsia Forests) that before 19th century was stretching on hundreds of km surrounding Bucharest.

Cernica Forest miraculously escaped being cut down and preserves some giant oak trees over 30 m high and hundreds of years old. 

In the middle of the forest is the bed of a former river of which remain a chain of tens of ponds on whose banks some big yellow flowers grow.

Although is the most important ecosystem in capital's area, is not protected by law and almost nobody visit it, as is not promoted in any way and nodoby knows what contains. Many people come to the monastery situated across the road (especially in the weekend the parkings are full of cars) but they totaly ignore the forest. It should be turned into a natural park, as is scientifically and from landscapespoint of view more valuable than Comana Naure Park and other natural reserves in southern Romania.

Myself, although I live less then 10 km of the forest, I never entered it untill some days ago and I discovered a paradise that I invite you to visit through the pictures I made yesterday.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## TracoRomanul (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
Bine ai revenit. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Thank you!

Some more from yesterday:



Cernica Monastery​

Cernica is a monastery founded in 1607, some 5 km outside of Bucharest.

It is situated on two former islands on a lake, now being connected with the mainland through roads. The lake is surrounded by forests.




The church in St. Gheorghe island (in image) is built in 1848 and surrounded by a large precint with monks cells. 


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


Huge oak tree in St. Gheorghe island. 


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


St. Gheorghe island - the alley leading to St.Nicolae island


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


The church in St. Nicolae island (in image) is rebuilt in 1815 and has fine Post-Byzantine murals. they are the lattest church paintings in Byzantine tradition in country. 


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


St. Nicolae island. Giant oak tree planted some hundreds of years ago.


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


View of St. Nicolae island from the mainland.


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Romania...kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Linguine!

Now continuing with others' pictures.


Bucharest​


Patriarchal Palace with the 17th century chapel


Iglesia del patriarca .IMG_7901 by XimoPons, on Flickr​



Patriarchal Palace (former Palace of the Great National Assembly, 1907) and Patriarchal Church (1658). Situated on the Metropolitanate Hill, the former monastery was the head of political and eclesial power in Wallachia since 1650.


Iglesia del patriarca .IMG_7899 by XimoPons, on Flickr​


Iglesia del patriarca .IMG_7904 by XimoPons, on Flickr




St. Gheorghe Nou Church, built in 1705. Here is buried Constantin Brâncoveanu, the last native (Romanian) prince before the rule of Phanariotes (Greeks appointed by the Sultan). In the yard of the church is the 0 Km of Romania and its monument, from where all distances in country are measured.


Iglesia de san Jorge .IMG_8004 by XimoPons, on Flickr​


In front of National Theatre


IMG_8041 by XimoPons, on Flickr​

French Street


IMG_7973 by XimoPons, on Flickr​


Triumph Arch


Arco de triunfo IMG_7756 by XimoPons, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely People​

A branch of Hungarians living in Eastern Transylvania and numbering 665,000 in Romania and 180,000 outside Romania. Their origin is controversed, being claimed to be the descendants of either Hunns or Avars but probably they are a Magyar tribe.



Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr



Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr



Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr



Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

Spanish supporters preparing for the Europa League final in Bucharest (May 9th)



Crowd by nicubunu.photo, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vega Hotel, Mamaia



Hotel Vega - Mamaia @ night by hotelvegamamaia, on Flickr




Vega pool by hotelvegamamaia, on Flickr




Untitled by hotelvegamamaia, on Flickr




Vega Beach, Mamaia by hotelvegamamaia, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Waterfall near Poarta lui Ionele Cave, Apuseni Nature Park​
















Dorin @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Waterfalls in Retezat National Park​










romeo38 @ Picof.net 1 2 3 4 









































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

vergul @ Picof.net


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^Great pics,thanks for sharing and keep 'em comming pretty please.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

tehpr0 said:


> ^^Great pics,thanks for sharing and keep 'em comming pretty please.



Thank you!


Zimnicea​










Zimnicea is a town of 12,954 on Danube, across the Bulgarian city of Svishtov. It is the southernmost point of Romania and the southernmost place Danube reaches.


Photos by Musique @ Panoramio































Svishtov seen from Zimnicea







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova and surroundings​









Photos by DiaC @ Panoramio 1 2 3 4 5 




Craiova (Catargiu neighborhood in foreground), population 258,620, is the capital of Dolj County and of the historical province of Oltenia.










Jiu River










Bucovăț










Jitianu Monastery, 14-17th century










Fraxinus of the Basarabs at Jitianu. The Basarabs were a family which had an important role in the establishing of the Principality of Wallachia, giving the country its first line of Princes, one closely related with the Mușatin rulers of Moldavia.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Revolution Square​
Central University Library built in 1893







photo-rainbow @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - North Station​

Built in 1872







Belizarie @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bușteni and Bucegi Mountains








pericle @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bolboci Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains​
















svety @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zărnești Gorges, Piatra Craiului Mountains​











roadrian1981 @ Picof.net 1 2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

dragon @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

robybobu @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

NIOBE @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Solca, Bukovina​



















symion @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rucăr - Bran area​

















robybobu @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

robybobu @ Picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​


















smnkfr @ Deviantart


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Putna Monastery​













Perhaps the most famous monastery in Romania, it was built by prince Stephen the Great (one of the most revered historical figure in Romania) in 1466. From the original complex only the Treasure Tower is preserved (in background in picture). The present church is from 1662 while the other buildings are from various epochs between 16-19th century. It has the largest and most precious collection of obiects of any monastery in Romania, including illuminated books, tapestries and others.





A monk at Putna Monastery, Romania by Huggy's pics, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​












Boat On The Danube. by Huggy's pics, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Călărași to Cernavodă​










Photos by Jean Domnaru @ Picasaweb















































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​

















v-ibEe @ Deviantart


----------



## alexcosma (Oct 29, 2010)

Superbe pozele...tine-o tot asa !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mulțumesc!


Sibiu​


















crilo @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânpetru / Petersberg / Barcaszentpéter​

















attilaszabo @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd vára​


















Belizarie @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates I Dam​

Biggest dam on Danube, also in Romania and Serbia.


From all-free-photos.com































​


Bonus:

The canyon upstream the dam


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruise on Danube








all-free-photos.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​











Photos by Jean Domnaru @ Picasaweb























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Enisala​











Photos by Jean Domnaru @ Picasaweb




















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tour International Danubien 2011. Călărași - Sfântu Gheorghe​











Photos by Imi Takacs



Cernavodă








Hârșova








Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge








Delta

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​










Photos by vlm72 @ Panoramio











































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​

Photos from kisszsoltphotography.blogspot.com





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​

Photos by PavolG @ Panoramio













































​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful nature shots.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks.

Some photos from the Moldavian Plateau



Monument of Great Romania of Marshal Antonescu​











Somewhere between Iași and Vaslui, built to commemorate the offensive for eliberation of Bessarabia and North Bukovina (part of the Operation Barbarossa). Note the landscape behind, which is characteristic for most of the Moldavian Plateau.

Ion Victor Antonescu is a controversed figure. De facto ruler of Romania between 1940 and 1944, he was caught between the Nazi Germany and Soviet Union and made the mistake to ally one of them. He is responsible for the death of tens of thousands Jews and Roma people, but also was a patriot and died with demnity being executed by the Communist regime.








BogdanGoim @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârlad​










Population 69,066, is the second biggest city in Vaslui County.








Vlad Lazanu @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Florești Monastery​











Founded in 1694 and rebuilt in 1859 in Neogothic style.







planetariu-barlad.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siret River in Poiana, Galați County​











Siret is a river that rises from the Carpathians in the Northern Bukovina region of Ukraine, and flows southward into Romania for 470 km before it joins the Danube. In ancient times, it was named Hierasus.










comunapoiana.n.nu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj - Napoca​











ins0mnia9 @ Deviantart























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains​










Situated in the east of Western Carpathians (Apuseni), they have a great complexity of landscapes. Among the main attractions are the Vânătările Ponorului karst area, Huda lui Papară Cave, the gorges of Râmeț, Turda, Întregalde, Aiud, the valley of Arieș etc. Isolated from the region of Szekely people in Eastern Carpathians, there are the two Hungarian villages of Rimetea / Torockó and Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy.


Photos by Marian Poară @ Picasaweb



Piatra Secuiului / Szekelykő ("Szekely's Rock")









Vălișoara (or Aiud) Gorges









Trascău / Torockóvár Castle built in 1296









Vidolm









Lunca Arieșului








Rimetea / Torockó


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băișoara Mountain​











A massif in the north of Apuseni


Photos by Mihai Poară @ Picasaweb

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț​










The name may date from Antiquity, as the Dacian Petrodava is inside the modern city's limits. Petrodava was the most important Dacian center east of Carpathians

Ștefan Alexandrescu @ Picasaweb










































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

Dan Tudose @ Piacasweb

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​










Ștefan Alexandrescu @ Picasaweb






























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drobeta Turnu - Severin​











Janina C. @ valueromania.ro











​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orșova​











Ciprian Cosma @ valueromania.ro


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Great photos, Romania is just great!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


Glacial Lakes of Retezat​











Retezat are the most humid mountains in Romania. There is an amazing number of big and small rivers while on a high plateaus, between 1700 and 2300 m there are ~56 permanent lakes. They make 38% of all glacial lakes in Romania, including Bucura, the largest glacial lake in country (8.9 ha).

Photos by Mihai Poară @ Piacasweb










​


Tău Gemenele (Lake Gemenele)








Bucura, Bucurel, Tăul Porții








Bucura








Tăul Porții





























Slăveiu




























​

Shelter and lake Zănoaga. Situated at over 2000 m, this shelter was repaired with materials carried by humans on their back



























​
Bucura


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains​










Also known as Retezaul Mic (Small Retezat), are situated south of Retezat, linking them with the Godeanu Mountains. These are wild mountains, little visited. 

They have a developed karstic relief. Some rivers spill into the West Jiu but most of the waters enter into an underground network and come out as Izbucul Cernei ("Cerna's Source") in Cerna Valley. The underground water course in 16 km long.


Maxim height: 2081 m.

Photos by Mihai Poară @ Piacasaweb





















​

View Toward the West Jiu Valley, with Vâlcan and Parâng Mountains in the background




















View toward the Oslea Ridge belonging to Vâlcan Mountains









Bolboroși Source



















View toward Piatra Cloșani massif, belonging to Mehedinți Mountains


















​


----------



## PosoniumAster (May 16, 2009)

^^ Amazing pictures from beautiful country. There is plenty of mystical places! I really would like to visit Romania once. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Amazing pictures from beautiful country. There is plenty of mystical places! I really would like to visit Romania once. :cheers:


Thank you!

Many places presented here are unknown to most Romanians. And there are lot to come, especially from Transylvania, with even finer sceneries and mysterious athmosphere. But for now, a place that was presented many times, now with some good pictures:


Royal Peleș Castle​











Photos by Marian Poară @ Picasaweb


View of Sinaia from the Caraiman Peak, 2384 m, situated on the vast Bucegi Plateau (~2000 m)







​


The castle was inaugurated in 1883, but the construction lasted between 1873 and 1914. The total cost was the equivalent of today 120 million $. There were workers and artisans of various nationalities that contributed at its construction, each with their speciality, as noted by Queen Elisabeth:

_Italians were masons, Romanians were building terraces, the Gypsies were *******. Albanians and Greeks worked in stone, Germans and Hungarians were carpenters. Turks were burning brick. Engineers were Polish and the stone carvers were Czech. The Frenchmen were drawing, the Englishmen were measuring, and so was then when you could see hundreds of national costumes and fourteen languages in which they spoke, sang, cursed and quarreled in all dialects and tones, a joyful mix of men, horses, cart oxen and domestic buffaloes._


The yard of the castle








Some recreation room probably








Armory



















The Moorish Room


















​

You can see a virtual tour of several rooms here.




Bonus: the Cantacuzino Castle (1911) in Bușteni, few km from Sinaia

















​

Natural grotto under the castle's yard


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia​











mamaia.net 1 2 3















































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea Waterfront​











sylvia84f @ Deviantart 1 2 3






























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valchid / Waldhütten / Váldhíd​











runner777 @ Panoramio

































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șetref Pass​











Between Transylvania (Bistrița Năsăud County) and Maramureș


pozele-lui-vlaho.blogspot.com 1 2




















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​

















grijafatademediu.blogspot.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dinogetia​










Dinogetia was an ancient Geto-Dacian settlement and later Roman fortress located on the left bank of the Danube in Dobruja, near the place where it joins the Siret. 

The Geto-Dacian settlement was conquered by the Romans and transformed into a boundary fortress. 

Dinogetia increased its importance, especially after the abandon by the Romans of the Dacian province. The fortress had been inhabited until the end of the VIth or the beginning of the 7th century when, in the context of Phokas' rebellion, the entire limes of Lower Danube had collapsed under the pressure of Slav tribes.








Marian Poară @ Picasweb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Costinești​










In the 1960s, it evolved from a small fishing village to a summer destination, most popular with young people and students. 

Opposite to one of the northern beaches, the shipwreck of Evangelia, a Greek ship (originally a Liberty ship) beached there in the late 1960s, has proven quite popular with the tourists.

Because Costineşti is mostly frequented by youngsters, the atmosphere tends to be livelier than in the other Black Sea resorts.








tatarucatalin.wordpress.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











pozele-lui-vlaho.blogspot.com 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9







































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Murfatlar​










Famous vineyards and Wine Museum




Murfatlar by Petrom Romania, on Flickr




Muzeul Vinului, Murfatlar by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Prejmer / Tartlau / Prázsmár Saxon Peasant Fortress​











Biggest peasant fortress with 13th century church and 15th century precint with 270 rooms (each belonging to a family)




Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Biserica din cetatea Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Biserica din cetatea Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Biserica din cetatea Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Harman by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr



Prejmer by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​











In the landscape with hills of 500-700 m, where the mountains begin, Cozia Massif appears like a giant guarding the entrance to the Olt Canyon. 

The panorama from its height runs to "infinite", toward north over the tens of kms of forested mountains up to Transylvania and toward south over the hills up to the Oltenian Plain in the far. 


The surface of the national park is 170 km² of which 80 km² intact (prehistoric) forests. 


Flora and fauna is rich, with rare species of plants, big carnivores etc. Temperatures are high in summer. 


Ioan Stoenica @ Picasaweb








































































Stânișoara Monastery, 15-20th century, in a glade at high altitude























































































































This ridge path is going on several kms surrounded by abysses.








Olt Defile, crossing Carpathians on 47 km between Transylvania and Oltenia, with one of the finest scenic roads in country









[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​













Romania.. voitinel Village. traditional burial ceremony / enterrement traditionnel Voitinel Roumanie by setboun photos, on Flickr




Romania. inside traditional house Putna /// interieur maison traditionelle Putna Roumanie /// 304416/40 L940501a / P0000985 by setboun photos, on Flickr




Romania. painted house bucovine /// maisons peintes, cigognes bucovine Roumanie /// 304416/39 L940429d / P0000984 by setboun photos, on Flickr




Romania. painted monastery and peasants /// monastère peint et villageois Humore Roumanie costume soeur en priere interieur et exterieur /// monaster de Humore /// 304416/27 L940501e / P0000950 by setboun photos, on Flickr




Romania. painted monastery and peasants /// monastère peint et villageois Humore Roumanie costume soeur en priere by setboun photos, on Flickr​

Dragomirna Monastery, 1607







[/url] 
Romania. sacrifice of lamb for easter /// sacrifice agneau de p‚ques sacrifice agneau pascal /// monastere Dragormina Roumanie /// 304416/3 L940429c / P0000919 by setboun photos, on Flickr[/IMG]​


Putna Monastery, 15-19th century

Romania. Putna monastery /// monastère de Putna Roumanie by setboun photos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cindrel Natural Park​











Cindrel Mountains cover 900 km² and the natural park has 100 km². There are 12 glacial caldera. Maxim height: 2285 m.



Ioan Stoenica @ Picasaweb































































































































































































Giant 500 years old fir tree


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Murfatlar Cave Complex​











Murfatlar is a chalk hill, into which the people of the Xth and XIth centuries have dug caves, later transformed into churches. It is the place where Bulgarians, Byzantines, Pechenegs and Russians met. It is a place where naïve popular graffiti turned into art. It is a huge enigma. It is the key to the migration period history of Dobrudja.

There are a number of churches and several other rooms and corridors with mysterious inscriptions and symbols.

Pictures of all churches, rooms and graffiti here.

The complex can't be visited due to fragility of the structures and danger of being vandalized. Soon, a website with lots of pictures and virtual tours will be available.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lăpuș Gorges, Maramureș​












Mihai Stan @ Picasaweb


















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube at Galați​












Aries @ Picasaweb



























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dealu Monastery​










Built around 1500, represents the first introduction of Renaissance in Wallachia. Is situated 6 km from Târgoviște, the former capital of the Principality.








Silviu Vlasceanu @ Picasaweb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dealu Monastery​

sorin nicolas avram @ Picasaweb


The name, Dealu, means hill, as it stands on a hill above Târgoviște.

Six rulers of Wallachia are entombed here, including Vlad Dracul (father of Vlad Țepeș), Radu cel Mare (the founder of the present church) and the head of Michael the Brave (the first unifier of the three Romanian principalities in 1600).
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​











Marian Poară @ Picasaweb


Jiu Valley seen from Parâng Resort. The Jiu Valley is Romania’s principal coal mining region, an 100 km long depression surrounded by the high and wide mountains of Retezat, Șureanu and Parâng. Population ~ 170,000.

















Cârja Shelter

























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​










stefan alexandrescu @ Picasaweb




















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Banat villages​










Eliznik @ Picasaweb


Mehadia









Cărbunari








Almăj Valley








Globurău








Cenad









Villages from the Banat Plain


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​













Silviu Lungu @ Picasaweb











































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates​











Narcisa @ Picasaweb






























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți Mountains​










Pictures showing the great geological and botanical diversity of these mountains

Ioan Stoenica @ Picasaweb






































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg​











It is one of the few areas in Western Romania with a significant Hungarian population, and it is a stronghold of old Transylvanian Hungarian folk traditions.


Kalotaszeg is a rural region situated just west of Cluj-Napoca in the western part of Cluj County and in the southern part of Sălaj County. It's historical center is the small town of Huedin. 


The region has a particular style of the architecture. Many (maybe most) of the Hungarian churches have been built in 13th century.

Marian Poară @ Picasaweb




























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​











Ioan Stoenica @ Picasaweb


Zăbala / Zabola, Covasna County




































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

fotografieaeriana.eu

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ieud, Maramureș​













Untitled by LeuPeleu, on Flickr



Untitled by LeuPeleu, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Sânpaul / Homoródszentpál​













Sânpaul (region Harghita) by nversteeg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Turia / Torja​












Evening overlooking Turia by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Lăzarea / Szárhegy​











Lázár Castle 1532 - 1632 and Franciscan Monastery (17th century)




Lăzarea/Szárhegy (HR) by _dinu, on Flickr​

Lázár Castle

Castelul de la Lăzarea/Szárhegy (HR) by _dinu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Red Lake​













Lacul Roşu by vitalievar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​












Mist... by Andrei Verdeanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land - Vrancea / Háromszéki Mountains​












Wild mountains separating Transylvania and Moldavia, home to ~350 bears



Land Rover - Deep in Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr




Forest 360o by Paul.White, on Flickr​


Wild horses in Oituz Valley. This valley separates Vrancea and Nemira Mountains

Encounter with wild horses by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​











mada93 @ Panoramio 1 2 3
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Desești, Maramureș​












Biserica Sfânta Parascheva by medvekoma, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Breb, Maramureș




Breb by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the great updates, PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you aarhusforever! :cheers:



Vâlcan Mountains​













They are 55 km long and cover ~900 km². Highest peak: 1946 m.



nelutzu @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​

raduconstantin @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​

emil notar @ Panoramio 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8



































































Peștera cu Gheață (Ice Cave)








Ice at 30°C


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brukentak National Museum, Sibiu / Hermannstadt​













Samuel von Brukenthal, who was Habsburg governor of Transylvania, established its first collections around 1790. The collections were officially opened to the public in 1817, making it the oldest museum in Romania.


It is a complex of six museums, which, without being separate administrative entities, are situated in different locations around the city and have their own distinct cultural programmes.

The Art Galleries are located inside the Brukenthal Palace (built 1778–1788) and include a number of about 1,200 works belonging to the main European schools of painting, from the 15th to the 18th century. The Galleries also include collections of engravings, books, numismatics, and minerals.

The Brukenthal Library is also located inside the Brukenthal Palace. At the moment it comprises almost 300,000 library units (manuscripts, incunables, rare foreign books, old Romanian-language books, contemporary books and specialised magazines).


xplorio.ro










































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Along the Danube Series - part II​

This episode shows places from Mehedinți County.


lamehedinti.ro













Svinița / Свињица​











In 2002, its population numbered 1,132 people, mostly Serbs. 


Maleni80 @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dubova​











We skip the Great Kazan as was presented many times.


Dubova village in the gulf with the same name. Total population is 1081 and ethnically it is 55.4% Romanian and 40.7% Czech, making it Romania's most heavily Czech locality.


Adrian Per @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gulf of Dubova​


Adrian Per @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gulf of Mraconia​











Maibe this was just a valley before the construction of dam which raised the water with 35 m.


remusedere @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Eşelniţa​











Constantin Jurcuţ @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șimian Island​











Situated near Turnu Severin, the island is home to the reconstructed fortress relocated from the historic Ada Kaleh island, when it was due to be submerged by the Iron Gate I dam building in 1968. For that reason, it is also known as the "New Ada Kaleh", although the ambitious resettlement plan has never been completed.

During the construction of the Trajan's Bridge in the 2nd century AD, the island served as a natural base for water dividing dams.



povidiu @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

TIFF 2012​











Transilvania Film Festival - Cluj Napoca


clujtoday.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara and Târnava Mare river​












magical Sighisoara by monerique, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​











marinlux @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Wild Horses in Rodna Mountains



Wild horses by soolik, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve​











The Rodna Mountains have one of the longest continuous ridges in Romania, with over 50 km from west to east. The two highest points are Pietrosul Rodnei and Ineu peaks, with 2,303 and 2,279 meters respectively.


The entire Rodna Mountain is included in the Rodna National Park and Unesco Biosphere Reserve. This is a 567 km² reservation in Eastern Carpathians with brown bears, lynx, gray wolves, black capercaillies and eagles.




2009-05-18_153943-257 by denis.schlesinger, on Flickr



2009-05-18_160233-261 by denis.schlesinger, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve



Tight spot by János Rusiczki, on Flickr



Orange guy and the info panel by János Rusiczki, on Flickr



The orange guy by János Rusiczki, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna Mountains 




The lungs of the planet by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr




Yes, the encounter was inevitable by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr




Inside the ranch ;-P by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve​











With 27 ecosystems and thousands of animal and plant species, Danube Delta is perhaps the most biodiverse zone in Europe.

Ecologically the Danube Delta is an association of ecosystems in a superior system represented by the deltaic biome. It is made up of 27 ecosystems tightly connected by interconnections in structure that constantly changes as the Delta develops. The ecosystems in the Danube Delta are grouped into four categories: aquatic (11 ecosystems), paludous (4), terrestrial (5) and anthropic (7). Wide spaces of massive reed plots have the least number of ecosystems (2-3 ecosystems) and the marine fields Letea and Caraorman have the greatest number of ecosystems (16), which represents an outstanding ecological diversity. 


danubeparks.org










































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​











The Culture Palace (1906 - 1925, built on the place of the formerly Princely Court) housing the Museum of Moldavia and other institutions and the Palas urban complex. 


Palas, opened on May 31th, includes 195 shops, an underground parking with 2500 lots, restaurants and entertaining areas with 1300 places, multiplex with 10 screens, 20.000 sq. m. of office spaces. 1000 trees and 50,000 shrubs have been planted. The complex creates 4000 jobs.


Paul Comanici @ Picasaweb


































































​
Bonus: the National Theatre


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași - Palas Complex​

businessmagazin.ro










​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​











JSKF @ Picasaweb





















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hârtibaciu / Harbach / Hortobágy Valley​











Just four of the fortified churches from this area where almost every one of the ~ 50 villages has such a medieval construction


Dragos Roncu @ Picasaweb


*Stejărișu / Probstdorf / Prépostfalva*































*Brădeni / Henndorf / Hégen*









































​



*Alțâna / Alzen / Alcina*






















*Agnita / Agnetheln / Ágota*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge​












absolventi1969.wordpress.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

In "opinci" on the mountain​











Peasant lady wearing traditional Romanian footwear while climbing the Mehedinți Mountains


illonna @ carpati.org


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghimeș / Gyimes Pass​












Bergfriedhof by Photograph_TT, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva​












DSCF5399 by resy75, on Flickr​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WHAT a beatiful country,I've just put it on my trip list


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta (Sulina, Letea, Enisala)​











Marius Razvan @ Picasaweb

































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley and Băile Herculane​











Alhtough is situated at 168 m altitude, in Băile Herculane resort you can breathe air that is ionized as it is at 1500-2000 meters, comparable to that of the Swiss Alps resort of Davos or with air from Niagara Falls. This air negative ion (between 2000 and 6400 negative ions per cm²) is generated by the 20 thermomineral springs, the Cerna waterfalls and especially the beech forest, black pine and fern vegetation in the area.


Marius Razvan @ Picasaweb 1 2












































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​














Cabana Ciucas by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains




Little bear by thecodemaker, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park​











Cristian Miron @ Picasaweb


First picture: abandoned sulfur quarry






























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park​

Adrian Dragos Chiriac @ Picasaweb























​


----------



## And1 (May 31, 2009)

great thread. i'm going there in august. can't wait!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 


Danube Delta​











This footage from a kite shows the rich underwater vegetation of the Delta


27892702​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube - Black Sea Canal - the northern branch​











The end of the northern branch at Ovidiu. This is the secondary branch, the main branch ending at Agigea, near Mangalia (25 km south of Ovidiu)


maryus_razvan @ Panoramio





















​


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Fabulos! Imi pare rau ca filmarea din elicopter de la Orsova pe Defileul Dunarii este pe secvente, ar fi fost interesant sa vedem tot traseul care are cam 120 km pana la Moldova Noua!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I-am scris autorului clipului rugându-l să-l pună pe tot online. 

Tot căutând, am mai găsit acestea:



Flight over Postăvaru Massif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Flight over Bucegi Plateau​











The plateau has on average 2000 m altitude


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timelapses of places in Neamț County​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vedea River and the Romanian Plain​











Teleorman County



IMG_0316 by d3xmeister, on Flickr




IMG_0940 by d3xmeister, on Flickr




IMG_0281 by d3xmeister, on Flickr




IMG_0894 by d3xmeister, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râșnov / Rosenau / Barcarozsnyó​

The citadel of Râșnov from today's banner













rasnov by florijianu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viscri / Weißkirch / Fehéregyháza​











In second picture, village's main "industry". In late '90, two German citizens founded a factory of socks that commercialize its products in Germany but also in the village, where you can see many people selling socks and other knitted things along the roads or in shops.




vitala by florijianu, on Flickr



la poarta by florijianu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Bâlea​











2040 m altitude, Făgăraș Mountains


m.i. d @ Picasaweb



















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​












Nagyvarad liliput 1 by qpiii, on Flickr




Nagyvarad liliput 3 by qpiii, on Flickr




Nagyvarad - roof 10 by qpiii, on Flickr



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​














Evolution Bar by Sebastian Barlica 1/11 by yossawat.com, on Flickr




Evolution Bar by Sebastian Barlica 3/11 by yossawat.com, on Flickr




Evolution Bar by Sebastian Barlica 2/11 by yossawat.com, on Flickr




Evolution Bar by Sebastian Barlica 4/11 by yossawat.com, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​











Florin Adi @ Picasaweb






















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stufărișurile de la Sic Nature Reserve​










The Reeds from Sic is a protected wet area of national importance, between Cluj Napoca and Gherla. 

The main attraction is the 1 km long walkway with watchtowers for bird sightening at both ends.

Is one of the few wet areas in the Transylvanian Plateau.



jpeg-4632 by alxandru555, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Râului​












Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone




În Locurile Unde Rădăcinile Sunt Adânci by Marian Deacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​














Monumentul "Sf. Treime", Piata Unirii, Timisoara by SorinGLM, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​












Trinity Roman Catholic (formerly Jesuit) Church, 1733



Spre lumină by _Monica__, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunedoara Castle​













Doar ecoul by _Monica__, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​












*Reformed (Calvin) Church*, 1486-1516



Biserica Reformată-Calvina by bortescristian, on Flickr


Biserica Reformată-Calvina by bortescristian, on Flickr



Biserica Reformată-Calvina by bortescristian, on Flickr


​



*Piarist Church*, 1724


Biserica Piariştilor by bortescristian, on Flickr​


*St. Michael Roman Catholic Church*, 1390


Catedrala Romano-Catolică Sfântul Mihail by bortescristian, on Flickr


Catedrala Romano-Catolică Sfântul Mihail by bortescristian, on Flickr​



*Orthodox Cathedral*, 1930




Catedrala Ortodoxă by bortescristian, on Flickr




Catedrala Ortodoxă by bortescristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​

The Central Park and the building of the Chios Casino (1897) have been inaugurated on May 25th after the restoration works.


Cluj-Napoca by bortescristian, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by bortescristian, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by bortescristian, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by bortescristian, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Horezu Monastery​












Built in 1693, an Unesco WH site






_MG_6361_2_3Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr



_MG_6358_59_60Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr



_MG_6379_80_81Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr



_MG_6244_5_6Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr




_MG_6382_3_4Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Muscel​













A city (population 38,209) with characteristic 18th-19th century architecture from Muntenia


Mar Vis @ Picasaweb



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Petrești / Petersdorf / Péterfalva​












Situated at the beginning of the beautiful Sebeș Valley, Petrești is a village important for archaeology. It gave the name of a Neolithic culture related to the one of Cucuteni.


In the village are the ruins of a 13th century basilica and citadel. In the last picture, the monument to the heroes of the village, both Romanian and Saxon, fallen in the WW2 or deported to Siberia.



Silviu Zaha @ Picasaweb










































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crasna / Kraszna / Krassmarkt​











This village from Sălaj County preserves a 14th century church



Silviu Zaha @ Picasaweb

























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânnicolau de Beiuș / Belényesszentmiklós​













Near the village there is the ruin of tower of a former abbey built before 1241.


Silviu Zaha @ Picasaweb
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Uileacu Șimleului / Somlyóújlak​












Romanesque church built in 1257



 Silviu Zaha












































​


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*paradise!*



AradeanulNewYorkez said:


> Thx Turnovec,glad you like them



beautiful photo, beautiful place, it's paradise!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











Laurentiu Balaceanu @ Picasaweb



*Victory Square and the Bucharest Tower Center* (which is not on Victory Square but on a nearby street). The Bucharest Tower Center in a class A office building in Bucharest. It has 26 floors and a height of 120 metres, making it the tallest building in Bucharest, as well as in Romania, but not the tallest structure (which is Phoenix chimney in Baia Mare, 351 m). The green area on the righ is the Kiseleff Park.

_(click on images for larger version)_. 




​



*Casa Presei Libere Square*. Casa Presei Libere (the House of Free Press), typical stalinist building finished in 1956. It was the tallest building in Bucharest untill 2007. It has a foundation with an area of 280x260m, the total constructed surface is 32,000 m2 (344,445 sq ft) and it has a volume of 735,000 m³. Its height is 91.6 m (301 ft) without the television antenna, which measures an additional 12.4 m. 

The City Gate Towers are two class A 18 floor office buildings with a surface of 36,000 m2 (18,000 m2 each). The complex include 1,000 parking spaces.

_(click on image for larger version)_

​



*Lake Văcărești - "Bucharest's Delta"*. Formed naturally by dust and seeds brought by winds and the water of some springs (or broken pipes) in the concrete bed of a late '80 unfinihsed communist project of a entertainment park. Over 90 bird species have been observed here, also foxes and other animals. Recently it was announced that will be turned into a natural reserve.

_(click on image for larger version)_

​

*Union Square* with Manuc Inn (1808) and Unirea Shopping Center. 

Opened in 1976 and enlarged in 1989, Unirea Galleries were the largest department store in Communist Romania. Converted, in 1990's, into a shopping centre, the complex has a total area of 83,971 square metres and 1000 parking spaces. Total value is estimated at 35 million euro. 

_(click on image for larger version)_

​



*Izvor Square *

(click on image for larger version)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ploiești​











The* Ilie Oană Stadium* opened in September 2011 and has an all seated capacity of 15,500. The construction is built on the site of the former Ilie Oană Stadium, which was completed in 1937.


Laurentiu Balaceanu @ Picasaweb

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Apulum / Bălgrad / Gyulafehérvár / Weißenburg​














Alba Iulia is historically important for Romanians, Hungarians and Transylvanian Saxons.


In Antiquity it was the biggest city in Roman Dacia, colonia Apulum, with a population estimated at 45,000, close to the present one (66,000).


For Romanians is the symbol of their unity for two reasons: it was here where Michael the Brave consecrated in 1600 the first union of the provinces of Transylvania, Moldavia and Wallachia, thus ruling over most Romanians. And in 1918 it was the place where a massive popular manifestation expressed the will of Transylvanian Romanians for union with Romania, event leading to the incorporation of the province in the Old Kingdom. Also in 1922 it was the place of symbolical coronation of King Ferdinand and Queen Maria as sovereigns of all Romanians. 


For Hungarians, is important as it was the oldest city of medieval Transylvania, mentioned in late 9th century and the seat of first cathedral in this province, built in 11th or 10th century.


For Saxons is important as it was inhabited mainly by them for several centuries. 


Architecturally, it is unique in Romania (and not only) for its massive Vauban fortress called Alba Carolina (raised between 1714 and 1738) surrounding the historical core, with monumental gates decorated with sculptures. 


Inside the fortress there are several historical buildings including the large 12th-13th century Roman Catholic Cathedral which is the longest church in country (89 m) and oldest cathedral (inside are the tombs of John Huniady, voivode of Transylvania and the tomb of Polish-born Isabella Jagiełło, Queen of Hungary). 


The Museum of Union is one of the richest in country with Roman discoveries and other artefacts. 


The Batthyaneum library, founded in 1784 by Ignatius Batthyány, has a collection of 50,000 books, 19.000 documents, 1230 manuscripts and almost 600 incunabula. The most precious (and oldest manuscript in Romania) is the first part of Codex Aureus of Lorsch, an illuminated Gospel Book written between 778 and 820. For this reason, it has one of the most precious collection of ancient manuscripts in country. 



Oana Portase @ Picasaweb













































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Apulum / Bălgrad / Gyulafehérvár / Weißenburg



Redescopera Romania 2011, Alba Iulia by Petrom Romania, on Flickr




Redescopera Romania 2011, Alba Iulia by Petrom Romania, on Flickr




Cetatea Alba Iulia by Petrom Romania, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Apulum / Bălgrad / Gyulafehérvár / Weißenburg



Arhiescopia Romano-Catolică by Ciprian Lazar, on Flickr




Muzeul Naţional al Unirii by Ciprian Lazar, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A3 Motorway between Bucharest and Ploiești​












The A3 motorway is a motorway currently being constructed in Romania. It will be a four-lane, 588-kilometer motorway, stretching northwest from Bucharest to Oradea. The motorway will connect the cities of Bucharest, Ploieşti, Braşov, Făgăraş, Sighişoara, Târgu Mureş, Cluj-Napoca, Zalău and Oradea.


Works on the Bucharest – Ploieşti section of the A3 started on 15 March 2007 and will be inaugurated on June 30th this year (photos are old).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galaţi steel works​











The Galaţi steel works is the country's largest industrial plant.


Integrated production began in July 1968, when all the components needed for steel-making had been set up and the first batch of steel came out at steel mill #1. 


Activity grew at a consistent pace, and by 1972, there were 40,000 employees—over 50,000 in the entire works.


The privatization of the Galaţi yard was the first such successful endeavor in the Romanian steel industry, which fared especially well in 2006-2008, thanks to foreign and domestic demand for private infrastructure. However, it suffered a downturn with the onset of the late-2000s financial crisis, and output was 3.5 million tons a year by 2011.



Sidex by Viktor Macha, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube at Stelnica, Ialomița County​












Last winter in a fishermen village on Danube's Borcea Branch, in Bărăgan Plain




într-un sat de pescari by Al-Bundy, on Flickr





barca pe... maluri by Al-Bundy, on Flickr





navigând la apă mică by Al-Bundy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest




Manu - Auschnitt House (1915) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Oromolu House (1926-1927) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Nicolae Titulescu House by Dominuz, on Flickr




Untitled by Dominuz, on Flickr





Monteoru-Catargi House interior (1873) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Monteoru-Catargi House interior (1873) by Dominuz, on Flickr




House Macca (1891) (interior detail) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Museum of History and Art / Șuțu Palace (1835) (interior detail) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Museum of History and Art Suțu Palace (1835) (interior detail) by Dominuz, on Flickr




"George Enescu" National Museum (1901) (interior detail) by Dominuz, on Flickr




"George Enescu" National Museum (1901) (interior detail) by Dominuz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sic / Szék / Secken​











A village between Cluj Napoca and Gherla. It was first mentioned in a document in 1291 as a free royal town. the salt mines were exploited since Antiquity.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians but in 1850 from the 2,576 inhabitants 652 were Romanians.




üldögélők / sitting by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr




tornác / porch by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr




széki arcok / faces from Sic by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


széki férfiak / men by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​













Speculum Vestibulum by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr




Complex Palas, Iaşi, România by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr




Complex Palas, Iaşi, România by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr




Complex Palas, Iaşi, România by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr





Complex Palas, Iaşi, România by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr





Promenada Palas (Palas promenade towards Palace of Culture) by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr




Promenada Palas (Palas promenade towards Palace of Culture) by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr





Proiecţii (Traian Hotel) by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Anina, Banat​
















20 by ovidas03, on Flickr



16 by ovidas03, on Flickr




8 by ovidas03, on Flickr




26 by ovidas03, on Flickr



40 by ovidas03, on Flickr




38 by ovidas03, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya​











M. Eminescu Theatre, the oldest in country and SE Europe, built in 1817. Now it houses the Museum of Caraș Zone's Culture. Is named after the national poet because he played on its stage in his teenage.



Teatrul M. Eminescu din Oravita by narcisbabu, on Flickr



Teatrul M. Eminescu din Oravita by narcisbabu, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya​
Another photo with the theatre and some more info:


The theatre is a fully functional scaled down version of the Burgtheater in Vienna (1741). This one in Oravița was inaugurated by the Emperor of Austria himself, as sign of the special attention the Austrian-Hungarian rulers paid to the development of this mining area, not from an economic point of view, but also from a cultural one.


In 1868 Eminescu played as prompter of Pascaly troupe maybe just in the cage in the picture. 



The blower's cage by Cristian Ştefănescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Salonta / Nagyszalonta / Grosssalontha​











According to the last Romanian census from 2002, this city situated close on the border with Hungary has a population of 18,074, of which Hungarians make 57.2% and Romanians 40.2%. Is the second biggest city in Bihor county.

During the rule of Hungary by the Ottomans, Salonta was the place where commerciants from the occupied territory were meeting with the ones form Transylvania.

The Truncated Tower is what remains from the Citadel of Salonta built in 1636. The tower hosts the Museum of Arany János, a poet born and who that lived most of his life in the city.




Csonka-torony by szabaditamas, on Flickr



Csonka-torony by szabaditamas, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​













DSC05624 by ciente, on Flickr




DSC05631 by ciente, on Flickr




DSC05649 by ciente, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rona de Jos, Maramueș​












Wooden church from 1655



Rona de Jos by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cărpiniș, Banat Plain​












943 + 952 Carpinis 28 07 2010 by Lars Laenen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Macău, Meseș Mountains​












Macau 26 07 2010 by Lars Laenen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​












Fresh photos



Chira by sorina963, on Flickr




Stol de cormorani by sorina963, on Flickr




Egreta mica by sorina963, on Flickr




Matasea boastei by sorina963, on Flickr





Aglomeratie mare! by sorina963, on Flickr





Rupere de randuri by sorina963, on Flickr



Hipnotizata by sorina963, on Flickr




Here we go! by sorina963, on Flickr





Fluturati de vant by sorina963, on Flickr




Plutind by sorina963, on Flickr




Egreta mica - Egretta garzetta by sorina963, on Flickr






Cygnus olor by sorina963, on Flickr




Run Forrest, Run! by sorina963, on Flickr




In apa by sorina963, on Flickr




Oldest oak by sorina963, on Flickr




Letea - localitate de frontiera by sorina963, on Flickr




Pustii din Letea by sorina963, on Flickr





Prin Letea by sorina963, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tapia - monument to the Battle of Tapae​











Tapia is a village km outside of Lugoj city, Timiș County.


In Antiquity, in this strategic place situated at the mountain pass between Banat and Transylvania (called Porțile de Fier ale Ardealului / Transylvania's Iron Gates) that was leading the Dacian capital Sarmisegetusa, took place two battles between invading Romans and Dacians.


The first Battle of Tapae took place in 88 when emperor Domitian sent Cornelius Fuscus in one of the campaigns to punish Dacians (ruled by king Duras) for their invasions in Moesia (today Bulgaria). The outcome of this battle is unclear.


The second, most important battle took place in 101 during the First of the Trajan's Dacian Wars against king Decebalus. The newly elected emperor and the Roman army crossed the Danube, slowly making its way into Dacia. Just like in 87/88, the battle took place at Tapae. The Dacians resisted the Roman offensive, but as a storm broke out, the Dacians believing it is a sign from the gods, decided to withdraw. The battle was a bloodbath and Dio Cassius mentions that the emperor himself tore up his clothes to bandage soldiers' wounds. 

The Romans won and and Trajan, in order to create a powerful allied zone against the dangerous possible expeditions from North, gave Decebalus technical and military reinforcement. The resources were instead used to make the Dacian Kingdom a great independent power that would eventually rebel against Roman rule, which lead to the Second Dacian War, destruction of Dacia and its transformation in roman province.


The battle was one of the most important in Antiquity and it was immortalized in the propagandistic relief scenes of Trajan's Column in Rome. 


The present monument at Tapia was made in 1942. Is interesting that the name of the Dacian village, Tapae, has survived in the name of the present village, Tapia. Is one of the few such cases in Romania when toponyms from Antiquity have been preserved untill today.



lugojul.ro













































The Battle of Tapae on Trajan's column in Rome


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​












Ponor Clearing by usabin, on Flickr




Cetatile Ponorului - Waterfall by usabin, on Flickr




Mimetism (Mimicry) by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​













Casa memoriala "Panait Istrati" by Dominuz, on Flickr



Casa Leonte Moldovan (1912) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Piata Traian by Dominuz, on Flickr




Moara Violattos (1898) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Moara Likiardopulos by Dominuz, on Flickr



Vadul Rizeriei by Dominuz, on Flickr




Gara Fluviala Braila by Dominuz, on Flickr





Casa Embiricos (1912) by Dominuz, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​












Tiana Oces @ valueromania.ro
1 2 3 4 














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​

Andrei Dan Suciu @ valueromania.ro
1 2 3 4 5 






















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal Resort​












Bratu Paul @ valueromania.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​













Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr





Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr




Bucharest / București by alex.spatari, on Flickr


​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Besides the joke,Romania is a really beatiful country I like the historic buildings few are not very conserved but still really beatiful.
I loved Brasov.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ațel / Hetzeldorf / Ecel​















sibiu-turism.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Avrig / Freck / Felek​













sibiu-turism.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alțâna / Alzen / Alcina​













sibiu-turism.ro























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea Viilor / Wurmloch / Nagybaromlak​















sibiu-turism.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​















oradea by octamius, on Flickr





oradea by octamius, on Flickr




oradea by octamius, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârsana, Maramureș​















Barsana by naebc28, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​
















Ponor Clearing 2 by usabin, on Flickr




La Grajduri - Glavoi by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest​













Video I made yesterday. The image is shaken because I had to defend of mosquitos. In May there were none, now they were literally one near another and if I stopped moving, they started to feed on me.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pojorâta, Bukovina​














Prepelita Gabriel @ Panoramio 1 2 3 4 5 6 







































































​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Beautiful


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Covasna / Kovászna County​
























These are places along the Olt Valley or in its vicinity




Photos by gjany @ Panoramio 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 




*Pădureni / Sepsibesenyő / Beschendorf*




















​




*Aita Medie / Középajta*













*Belin / Bölön / Blumendorf*













*Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy / Sankt Georgen*












*Near Sfântu Gheorghe*










*Near St. Ann Lake*












*Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea​















gjany @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea​
















ici-colo.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​
















popaleo @ Panoramio
































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​















Around Moldoveanu Peak



electro_bar @ Panoramio


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldoveanu, highest peak in Romania​















UnixRo @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș - Valea Rea (Bad Valley)​


The same valley as above



IMG_0507 by andii_023, on Flickr





DSC_3063 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0502 by andii_023, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș






IMG_1393 by andii_023, on Flickr






P8230088 by andii_023, on Flickr




creasta fagaras 115 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1558 by andii_023, on Flickr





IMG_1700 by andii_023, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​















DSC04118 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1319 by andii_023, on Flickr





IMG_1374 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1378 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1321 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1241 by andii_023, on Flickr





IMG_1343 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0987 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_1316 by andii_023, on Flickr





IMG_0632 by andii_023, on Flickr






IMG_0693 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0675 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0704 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0751 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0574 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0482 by andii_023, on Flickr




IMG_0576 by andii_023, on Flickr





IMG_0282 by andii_023, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hârșova - the site of ancient Carsium​















rmoro_98 @ Picasaweb








































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Obârșia Lotrului​















Is an important touristic zone at the foot of Parâng Mountains and a junction point of roads from four mountain ranges: Parâng, Căpățâna, Lotru and Șureanu. In nearby is the source of river Lotru.




Alin Stoian @ Picasaweb























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​













Last photo: Băile Herculane train station.



Alin Stoian @ Picasaweb
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Anina / Steierdorf-Anina / Stájerlakanina​















Anina (population 10,886) represents one of the most important localities in the South Carpathians for Jurassic fossils, both plants and animals, as the geological heritage here is particularly diverse and well preserved.


The oldest human remains in Europe, the so called "Ion of Anina", 40,000 years old, have been discovered here.


The Anina-Oravita railway was the first in Romania, built in 1856, it is still in use today for touristic purposes, and it is one of the most beautiful railways in Europe due to very picturesque landscapes, viaducts and long tunnels. 




Alin Stoian @ Picasaweb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iacobeni / Jacobsdorf / Jakabfalva​













Alin Stoian @ Picasaweb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țapu / Abtsdorf bei Marktschelken / Csicsóholdvilág​














Alin Stoian @ Picasaweb






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta in May (2012)​















Iuliana Drafta @ Picasaweb





































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olteț Gorges​













In Northern Oltenia, between the valleys of Olt and Jiu, there are tens of other smallers rivers with canyons (I counted at least 40 on the map), most of them amazing beautiful. 



One of the wildest among them (if not THE wildest) are the gorges of Olteț River which are a natural reserve.



Robert Gabriel Lupoiu @ Picasaweb






























































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​















Brasov-noaptea-dupa-ziduri7 by IubescBrasovul.ro, on Flickr





Brasov-noaptea-dupa-ziduri9 by IubescBrasovul.ro, on Flickr




Brasov-noaptea-dupa-ziduri2 by IubescBrasovul.ro, on Flickr




Brasov-noaptea-dupa-ziduri10 by IubescBrasovul.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov






Braşovul istoric la vedere by dani81_const, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​
















Teatrul din Cluj by Zetu Ciprian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna village​














Is the oldest locality in the area and a former gold and silver mining center (the mines were exploited at least since the time of Dacians). In the village are the 3 km long medieval catacombes and the ruins of a medieval church. In the catacombes, hundreds of kgs of human bones were found, of the (German) villagers killed during the 1241 Mongol invasion.



info: propolitica.ro



nagydionisie @ Panoramio
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Anieș, Maieru and Sângeorz Băi​



Localities near Rodna 




nagydionisie @ Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Năsăud​













A former border town known for its border regiments with panache and good school. 

Population: 10,582.



Stan Ionescu @ Panoramio





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​















Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan / Birthälm /Berethalom​














Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr





Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr




Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr




Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr




Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

This year I am heading down to Romania and others balkans by autostop. These small towns are makes me miss to this country. I have really good memories with Romania and Romanians itself.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Have a good time!





And now, something rare:



Lynx in Bucegi​















A lynx on the blossom summit of Bucegi, in the morning light



Paul Patratanu @ Picasaweb















































​


Bonus: the surroundings


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​


















Le Delta du Danube, se jetant dans la Mer Noire en Roumanie, est une réserve naturelle importante, classée patrimoine mondial de la Biosphère. by myriamregnac, on Flickr




Idem by myriamregnac, on Flickr





De nombreux Sternes pierregarin, ou, et, Guifettes moustac. by myriamregnac, on Flickr







Nous partons, tôt le matin, afin d'admirer les nombreux oiseaux. by myriamregnac, on Flickr





Fin de matinée, il est malheureusement temps de rejoindre notre bateau!!! by myriamregnac, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu​














Valea Moieciu by sorina963, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundata​














Fundata Road by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​














Maite MOUGIN @ Picasaweb












































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu​














fotomim @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea / Háromszéki Mountains​













transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro



First two photos: moss carpet at 1600 m altitude


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Wildlife in Eastern Carpathians


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Capercailie​


transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Agârbiciu / Arbegen / Szászegerbegy​














Simona Hadade




































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea / Tulça / Ту́лча​













opicaturaprintrestropi.blogspot.ro



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea / Tulça / Ту́лча​


Catalin Constantin 











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brâncoveni Monastery and the Oltenian Plain​













Catalin Constantin


























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sucevița​














DSCN8852_nrw by mihai andronic, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ploiești​














Palatul Culturii Ploiesti (Ro) by DG Botez, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova​














Ford_B-MAX_Job_One_04_LR by portugalmotorsport, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​













transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro


































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains​













transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani​













transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​














DSC_1427 by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr





Sunset Boulevard by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr





DSC_1426 by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr






Serious Issues: The House of People and Sirius by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr






The Interchange of Day and Night by Pasărea In Spatziu, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Ojdula / Ozsdola​














transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​













Detlef Lührsen












































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​













Some photos I took this morning




Bucharest - University Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Brătianu Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN1320 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




DSCN1305 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




DSCN1312 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN1301 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN1288 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




DSCN1284 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest





Bucharest - Orthodox Patriarch's Residence by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Orthodox Patriarchate by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - the Orthodox Patrhiarchate by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




DSCN1231 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - chapel of Orthodox Patriarch's Residence by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Financial Plazza by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - National Library by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Marriott by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Union Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat NP - Râușor area​













Râușor is a little resort in the heart of Retezat Mountains, at the limit of the national park. Back in the '80 was a colony and private ski resort of the company of my parents and I spent 3 or 4 winter hollidays in this wilderness



Mircea

























































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț​
















Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr




Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr



Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr




Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr




Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr



Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr




Piatra Neamţ by Dede90, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​



ION NELU SERBAN

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​












Sonia Andriu













​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia​












Sonia Andriu






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Berca muddy volcanoes​













attilaszabo @ picof.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latorița Mountains​













Robert Gabriel Lupoiu


























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​


The Parliament seen from inside the National Library




Inside view from the new National Library, Bucharest, Romania by otzberg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​















Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr




Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr





Palas Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr





Cetatuia Iasi (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr




Bucium (top view) by Puiu.Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely / Odorhellen​

























The city has a population of 36,948, of which 95.7% are ethnic Hungarians, making it the city with the second-highest proportion of Hungarians in Romania.


The town, as the former seat of the Udvarhely comitatus, is one of the historical centres of the Székely Land. Udvarhely was the location of the first assembly of Székelys in 1357. 




zborpestetransilvania.ro






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by ailuruss, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheepdogs and shepherd by francis.charlton, on Flickr




Sheepdog I by francis.charlton, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița​














Romania_Bistrita_The Earth Hour Capital in Romania_The community gathering before Earth Hour_Doru Oprisan by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița




Serbările Bistriţei Medievale by bortescristian, on Flickr






Bistrita by bortescristian, on Flickr



Bistrita by bortescristian, on Flickr





Biserica Evanghelica - Bistrita by bortescristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains​














Traveling by Vlad Susman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​















View from Hotel by Strangely Arranged, on Flickr





People's Palace by Strangely Arranged, on Flickr




Caru cu Bere, Restaurant by Strangely Arranged, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baiului Mountains​













Diana Grigoriu
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia - "where Moldavia was born"​













Although inhabited by Romanians and other people, Moldavia developed late as a state in Middle Age.



Baia was already existing a a small medieval town around 1200, originally inhabited by Germans.


In 1353, Dragoş, mentioned as a Vlach Knyaz in Maramureş, was sent by Louis I (king of Hungary) to establish a line of defense against the Golden Horde forces on the Siret River. This expedition resulted in a polity vassal to Hungary, centered around Baia.

Bogdan of Cuhea, another Vlach voivode from Maramureş who had fallen out with the Hungarian king, crossed the Carpathians in 1359, took control of Moldavia, and succeeded in removing Moldavia from Hungarian control. His realm extended north to the Ceremuș River, while the southern part of Moldavia was still occupied by the Tatars.



After first residing in Baia, Bogdan moved Moldavia's seat to Siret (it was to remain there until Petru Muşat moved it to Suceava in 1388).



orasulsuceava.ro




The White Church built by Alexander the Kind (1401 - 1433)











Ruins of the Catholic cathedral (early 15th century). The bishopric was established by Hungary in the hope of converting the Romanians













The Dormition church built by Petru Rareș in 1530 and painted untill 1538. Although preserves exterior paintings as other more famous Bukovina churches, is almost unknown


















​



The village













River Moldova which gave the name to the medieval Principality and historical region


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siret - the second capital of Moldavia​


The Teutons have built a fortress sometime between 1211 - 1225. In 1340 is mentioned as the capital of a small duchy called Wallachia.

It was capital of Moldavia between 1354 - 1388.




orasulsuceava.ro












​


The Trinity church built in 1352 is the oldest church preserved in Moldavia.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​















Stelu Harsan



























































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​














Oldest and finest national park in country, also most humid mountains. They have a surface of ~ 700 km² of which 380 km² are protected.



Stelu Harsan







































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​



Stelu Harsan



























































































​ 








































































​
























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains

















Mountain flowers at 2507 m 


Flori de Munte 2507m by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr





Balea Lac - Fagaras by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr






Lake Capra


Crestele Fagarasului - Lacul Capra - Negoiu -Lespezi - Laitel by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr




Crestele Fagarasului - cu Moldoveanu si Vistea by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr






View from Sâmbăta


Fagarasul in indepartare , de la Sambata by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan​


Videos made these days. The first shows the 800 m long tunnel at 2042 m altitude.


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

Prietene 10 -15 poze pe zi sunt destule, gandeste-te ca alti intra odata pe saptamana pe topicul asta si credema ca nu are rabdare sa se uite la toate.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​















Chioscul de Muzica (Parcul Gradina Publica) by Dominuz, on Flickr




Faleza Dunarii by Dominuz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

razvanArad said:


> Prietene 10 -15 poze pe zi sunt destule, gandeste-te ca alti intra odata pe saptamana pe topicul asta si credema ca nu are rabdare sa se uite la toate.



Cine e interesat se uită la mai multe, cine nu, doar la câteva.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​













Marian Ciocan


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​













Marian Ciocan











​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Focșani train station​















Gara Focșani by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​















Un pic de Turcia in Constanta by sorina963, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța




Poarta 2 by Martin Lalonde, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page


PRIMEVAL said:


> Galați​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​














IMG_9265 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr




IMG_9267 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța





IMG_9263 by tcbwoodworking, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Costinești​
















DSC_5666-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr





DSC_5674-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Mamaia with its new pier





DSC_5531-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Eforie resort and Techirghiol Lake and resort​


Also Tuzla television tower




DSC_5437-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5429-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Năvodari, Danube - Black Sea Canal and Petromidia Refinery







DSC_5584-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Mangalia




DSC_5633-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials
Constanța




DSC_5464-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5481-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5523-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Putna, Bukovina​


spetcu.wordpress.com



14th century rupestrian church, Dragoș Vodă wooden church ~1350, 15th century Trasure Tower of the monastery. Video around the village of Putna


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​













spetcu.wordpress.com

































​


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cine e interesat se uită la mai multe, cine nu, doar la câteva.


Totusi, topicul e "One photo per post"...Iti trebuie traducere ?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda / Szeklerburg​















006_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr



033_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr



017_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr




023_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr



052_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr



027_Czíkszereda-Miercurea Ciuc_JFdeK by Beyond Signs in the City, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​













primariabraila.ro















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hărman / Honigberg / Szászhermány​













Population: 5283, 88 Germans




Honigberg




































































































































​


----------



## gogu.ca (Oct 18, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cine e interesat se uită la mai multe, cine nu, doar la câteva.


multi suntem interesanti sa ne uitam.......la mai multe e singurul tread unde vad o alta romanie ...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mulțumesc! :cheers:


Sibiu​














Sibiu 2012 by tanghuan, on Flickr



Sibiu 2012 by tanghuan, on Flickr



Sibiu 2012 by tanghuan, on Flickr



Sibiu 2012 by tanghuan, on Flickr



Sibiu 2012 by tanghuan, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​









​

Surface of the park: 1488 km²



Marian Poara














































































































​


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Efortul depus pentru a posta poze cu explicatii cu tot e considerabil, cei carora nu le convine sa nu se uite, Romania e tara noastra si arata bine cu bune si rele.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bolboci Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains​












Bolboci Lake (Busteni area, Romania) by Paulina_PL, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mannesmann said:


> Efortul depus pentru a posta poze cu explicatii cu tot e considerabil, cei carora nu le convine sa nu se uite, Romania e tara noastra si arata bine cu bune si rele.




Mulțumesc Mannesmann!




Land of Luana​














An area in Buzău Mountains with cave dwellings inhabited in three periods: prehistory (Bronze and First Iron Ages, lances and daggers graffiti), early Christian (4th century) and middle age (13-18th century), last two by monks.


The geology of Buzău Mountains is different than most Carpathians in that they're not made of limestone or volcanic rocks but of sandstone, which makes the soil appears somehow arid. The vegetation is characterized by preponderance of pine forests, another aspect different of other Carpathian ranges. 



Nicu Buculei















































































































​


Prehistoric graffiti






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Luana ​


Nicu Buculei


































































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița from the tower of Evangelical church​















The church was built in 14th century and its massif tower, 75 m tall, between 1487 and 1519. The tower burned in 2008 and is now still under renovation






Bistrița văzută din Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr




Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr





Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr



Bistrița văzută din Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr






Bistrița văzută din Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr





Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr




Bistrița văzută din Biserica Evanghelică by bortescristian, on Flickr






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Treasure Room of the National History Museum​














Gold and some silver treasures discovered or made in Romania 




mugurelu
































*Prehistory*: the "Great Mother" of the Moigrad treasure (800 gr, 3500 BCE), the daggers from Perșinari (1600 BCE, 4 kg), the tiaras from Galeșu (1000 BCE)


































​




*Dacian*: the helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (4th century BCE, 1 kg), the treasure with helmet from Băiceni (5th century BCE, 2,5 kg), the silver rhyton from Poroina (5th century), the silver treasure with helmet from Agighiol (4th century BCE), the silver helmet from Peretu (5th century BCE), bracellets from Sarmisegetusa Regia (1 kg each, recovered from treasure hunters), remains of the huge treasure of King Decebalus (165 tonnes of gold and 300 tonnes of silver) mostly looted by Romans


















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Treasure Room of the National History Museum​



mugurelu





*Germanic*: Pietroasele Gothic Treasure (4th century CE, 18,795 kg from initial 27 kg), Apahida Gepid Treasure (5th century CE)















































































*Late medieval*






















​





*Modern*: the steel crown and the gold crowns and arms of Romanian kings






















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Mureș and Șoimoș Citadel​













Life under the bridge by DomiKetu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​














Silviu Pantiru 























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás​












borda


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău Mountains​












Eros Nicolau













































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​











Eros Nicolau

































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Budila / Bodola / Bodeln​










In the village there are four 18th century castles: Béldy Ladislau (1731, now used as town hall, preserving an intact ceiling), Béldy Pal (ruined), Nemes and Mikes with their many dependencies.



The village has the highest percent of youth in Brașov county and 11th in country.



Eros Nicolau



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​











The Bohus Palace, 1913



arad.info.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National and natural parks in Romania​


luncamuresului.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Mureş Floodplain Natural Park​










The Mureş Floodplain Natural Park lies 4 km downstream from the city Arad to the Hungarian border, along the river Mureş. 


It has a surface of about 174 km² and includes the dammed area of the river Mureş; that is the flooding area between the dams built on each side of the river and between the high terraces of the same river. 


It is an area with periodical floods (a flood every three years), where plants and animals are adapted to these conditions. 


The Inferior Floodplain of the Mureş River is an ecosystem typical for wetlands, with running and still waters, with gallery forests, stands of willows and poplars, as well as with riverside coppices characteristic for a plain area. It is an important place for nesting and passage for about 200 species of birds, many of them being strictly protected internationally. 


Info: luncamuresului.ro

Photo: arad.info.ro
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​













Pictures taken from the top of a building near hotel Sofitel



























































​

reptilianul.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tinovul Mohoș / Mohos Bog Reserve​












The well known crater lake St. Ann is just one, the smaller of two volcanic craters in Ciomatu / Csomád Massif, the other being the Mohoș bog, a natural reserve of national importance.


A bog is a wetland that accumulates peat, a deposit of dead plant material—often mosses, and in a majority of cases, Sphagnum moss. It is one of the four main types of wetlands. 


In Mohoș Bog grow rare plant species , including several glacial relicts. Visiting is permitted only in guided groups.



More info and pictures by Peter Lengyel


These photos by Eros Nicolau












































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mohoș Bog, Lake St. Ann and surroundings​



Ioan Stoenica














































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag / Babadağ​











gabriel munteanu





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Aerial Photos from Romania thread:




PRIMEVAL said:


> A1 Motorway near Pitești​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Jiu​











In second picture, the Column of the Infinite by Constantin Brâncuși



Stelu Harsan

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sohodol Gorges​











Stelu Harsan


































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rânca Resort​











Rânca is a recently developed resort in Parâng Mountains, on Transalpina road across the Carpathians.


It is situated at 1600 m altitude. 


The snow is 200 cm high from December to April and the ski domain is imense, making it a paradise for winter sports.



Cotoara Silviu
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​












Unbelievably detailed Nikon D800 close-ups and landscapes



intufisuri.blogspot.ro










































































































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

20050704161720m by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hay Stacks by BikeHikeTravel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caracal - the Theatre​













DiaC


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge​









The bridge is 1,450 m in length with a main span of 160 m, and is constructed as a steel truss bridge. It was inaugurated in 1970


It is one of the three bridges over Danube In Romania (the other two being at Giurgiu and Cernavodă). A fourth is built at Calafat.


marian cristache


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bridge over Olt at Slatina​











It was the first metal bridge over a river built in Romania in 1889-1891, by engineer Davidescu and one of the first uses of metal in architecture, an idea presented at World's Fair in Paris in 1889 with the Eifel Tower (which btw, was built after an idea Eifel learned from Romanian engineer Gheorghe Pănculescu in 1879, who first used this type of technology at a railway in Romania).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Teleki Castle in Satulung​











Built 1740-1780 in Satulung / Kővárhosszúfalu / Langendorf, near Baia Mare






















​
Revoltatul M


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​











satsuky














​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North-East Dobruja​










Danube between Brăila and Galați and a Roman fort, probably Novionudum / Issacea.


intufisuri.blogspot.ro






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Citadel in Aiud​











adriansevan


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Citadel in Aiud​


amiramar.wordpress.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Comana Wetlands​











Part of Comana Nature Park, the largest protected wilderness (249 km²) in Romanian Plain, at 40 km south of Bucharest.


Marian Bohus






































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia Monastery​











14th century fortified monastery in Byzantine style on Olt's bank


Constantin Andrei





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

My trip in Jiu Defile Natiional Park​











The Park covers an area of 111 km² and protects the quasi-intact forests along the 33 km long defile and on surrounding mountains. 

This area has never been changed by humans, it developed completely naturally and one can see here how the mountain forests in Europe were looking thousands of years ago.



There are many rare and protected species of plants and animals. The forest is full of life, you always hear or see something moving when you pass through.

One can see how the forest regenerates itself, the big number of trees felled by storm or age rooting and ensuring nutrients for the living ones.




Jiu Defile is perhaps the wildest defile of a big river in Romania.
From the surounding crests, the defile and the railway and road following can be seen.



The next pictures are taken from the crest in V\lcan Mountains closest to the valley

Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

My trip in Jiu Defile National Park​

More photos from the crest and a video



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

My trip in Jiu Defile National Park​


Next are photos inside the forest, close to the crest near Gropu Peak, Vâlcan Mountains, as well as in other places between the same crest and the valley





Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Jiu Defile National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania by angelomagni, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania by angelomagni, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​












Székelyföldi életképek by sandor.csudai, on Flickr



Székelyföldi életképek by sandor.csudai, on Flickr




Székelyföldi életképek by sandor.csudai, on Flickr



Székelyföldi életképek by sandor.csudai, on Flickr




Székelyföldi életképek by sandor.csudai, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​












IMG_2142 by Adrian Benea, on Flickr




IMG_2135 by Adrian Benea, on Flickr




Parcul Central by Adrian Benea, on Flickr




IMG_2148 by Adrian Benea, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> My trip in Jiu Defile National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:




PRIMEVAL said:


> My trip in Jiu Defile National Park​
> 
> 
> Next are photos inside the forest, close to the crest near Gropu Peak, Vâlcan Mountains, as well as in other places between the same crest and the valley
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

My trip in Jiu Defile National Park​

Next are photos from the road along the defile. The road was built starting with 1888 with Italian workers.



I walked ~18 km along the defile (from Lainici to Petroșani) to take photos of the road, landscapes and the railway. Some photos look bad because are made with the phone.



The railway was built in two stages, first between 1923-1944 (8 km) and the the second between 1945-1948, the so-called "Building site of the Youth" being a propaganda action of the newly installed Communist power, where people of "unhealthy social origin" where working "voluntary" to demonstrate their adhesion to the new order.



The first three photos are taken around Lainici Monastery (founded in 14th century, present buildings from 17-20th centuries).




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Defile of Jiu National Park - Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Castle in Gilău / Gyalu / Julmarkt​













The castle was initially built in 12th century over a Roman castrum guarding the way to colonia Napoca. It is one of the oldest localities in Transylvania, _Gesta Hungarorum_ chronicle claiming its name comes from that of 9th century Romanian voivode Gelu.


The present building dates shortly after 1439, with 16th century Renaissance modifications. In 15th century was the seat of Transylvanian Catholic bishops and 1542-1543 was the seat of queen Isabella Jagiellon.



danamaier


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orthodox bishopric church in Vad​











The first church was founded by Romanian voivodes from Maramureș in 14th century.


The present church was built during the reign of Stephen the Great or Peter Rareș (second half of 15th century or first half of 16th century) when the territory of Ciceu Citadel (where Vad was) belonged to Moldavian rulers.


For this reason, the style contains Moldavian Gothic elements (together with Transylvanian elements), the masters appearing to be Moldavian.



Wikipedia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț​













Piatra Neamt, Romania by cipriancobuz, on Flickr




Piatra Neamt, Romania by cipriancobuz, on Flickr




Piatra Neamt, Romania by cipriancobuz, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia​












Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr




Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr




Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr





Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr




Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr




Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr




Visiting Alba Iulia by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtișoara​










Curtișoara is a village some km of Târgu Jiu. Here is one of the finest Oltenian "kulas" (fortified manor house), built around 1725 (the building in first picture).


In 1968 - 1975 on the former domain was created the Village Museum of Gorj, with 18-20th century households moved here from various locations in the county.


Gorj is one of most original ethnographic zones of Romania, although there are others considered more remarkable.



Village museums dedicated to a single ethnographic zone exists in several places, like Museum of Vâlcea Village at Bujoreni, Museum of Banat Village at Timișoara, Museum of Vrancea Village at Petrești, Museum of Bukovina Village at Suceava, Museum of Maramureș Village at Sighetu Marmației, Museum of Land of Oaș at Negrești - Oaș, Museum of Szekely Village at Miercurea Ciuc etc.


Beside these, there are the big, general village museums which include traditional households, equipments and other artefacts from all ethnographic regions: Village Museum in bucharest, Astra Village Museum in Dumbrava Sibiului, Ethnographic Museum of Transylvania in Cluj, Golești Viticulture and Tree Growing Museum.



MyCountry RO


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bujoreni​












On the domain of Kula of Bujoreni family (1810, first picture) was created in 1969-1974 the Museum of Vâlcea Village, now reaching ~80 constructions and 12,000 artefacts. 




floringiorgini





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Celic Dere Monastery​



Andrei Adomnicăi


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saon Monastery​



Andrei Adomnicăi



































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Histria​











Oldest city in Romania, founded by Greeks in 7th century BCE




Andrei Adomnicăi



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Isaccea / Noviodunum​












The town has been inhabited for thousands of years, as it is one of the few places in all the Lower Danube that can be easily forded and thus an easy link between the Balkans and the steppes of Southern Ukraine and Russia. The Danube was for a long time the border between the Romans, later Byzantines and the "barbarian" migrating tribes in the north, making Isaccea a border town, conquered and held by dozens of different peoples.



The Celts expanded their territory from Central Europe, reaching Isaccea in the 3rd century BC and giving the ancient name of town, "Noviodunum".


The town was taken by the Romans in 46 AD and became part of the Moesia province. It was fortified and became the most important military and commercial city in the area, becoming a municipium. Its ruins are located 2 km to the east of modern Isaccea on a hill known as Eski-Kale (Turkish for "Old Fortress"). In Noviodunum was the main base of the lower Danube Roman fleet.


The city passed from Byzantines to Rugians (a Germanic people), then to Huns, then Slavs, Avars, Bulgars, Byzantines again, Pechenegs.


The Nogai Tatars settled in the town in late 13th century. Between 1280-1299, the town was Nogai Khan's (Golden Horde's ruler) base of operation in his campaigns against the Bulgarian city of Tarnovo. 


In 14th century belonged to Wallachians, lost in 1417 to Ottomans, reconquered by Vlad Țepeș in 1462 and lost again to Ottomans 1484 up to 1878.


In 1828, there were 363 Romanians, 183 Turks, 163 Cossacks, 29 Greeks, 20 Jews and 3 Armenians. According to the 2002 census, 95.7% of the population spoke Romanian and 3.8% Turkish as their first language.


The Mahmud Yazîcî mosque dates from 17th century, one of the oldest in Romania.


Andrei Adomnicăi

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași​









In first half of 19th century are mentioned in Iași ~40 monasteries. Many of them have survived until today and some are situated on the surrounding hills, constituting in past a sort of defensive system of the city.



In picture: monasteries Galata (first plane), Cetățuia (second plane) and Hlincea (background)



Tyk


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Hlincea*​


Situated at 3 km south-west of Cetățuia, the church dates from 1587 and the fortifications and annexes from 16-17th centuries. The paintings inside the church are from ~1660. The votive offering shows the rulers Vasile Lupu (1634-1653), Ştefăniţă Lupu (1641-1661) and his lady Ecaterina.


transliterra.wordpress.com
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Bârnova*​


Situated 10 km from the center of the city, in a picturesque forest, it was built by ruler Miron Barnovschi-Movilă (1626-1629, 1633) whose name it bears.

The church dates from 1629, the walls from the same period, the cells from 1728.

Inside the church is the grave of ruler Eustratie Dabija (1661-1666).

Colotin Sebastian























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Golia*​
> 
> 
> Located in the middle of the old Moldavian capital, was founded in 16th century by the boyar Ioan Golia, was rebuilt on a greater scale by Prince Vasile Lupu between 1650 and 1653 and completed by his son Ştefăniţă.
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Cetățuia*​

It was built in 1668-1672 by ruler Gheorghe Duca (1665-1666, 1668-1672, 1678-1683) and the entire complex is preserved in its original form, including the church, the Gothic Hall, the Princely House, the bell tower, the walls and the Princely Kitchen.


wikipedia.org











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Galata*​


It was built 1582-1584 by ruler Petru Șchiopul. The church, the walls and bell tower are from initial period, the Princely House is from 1728. The paintings inside the church are from the beginning of 17th century.



wikipedia.org























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași​
> 
> 
> 
> ...










PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Hlincea*​
> 
> 
> Situated at 3 km south-west of Cetățuia, the church dates from 1587 and the fortifications and annexes from 16-17th centuries. The paintings inside the church are from ~1660. The votive offering shows the rulers Vasile Lupu (1634-1653), Ştefăniţă Lupu (1641-1661) and his lady Ecaterina.
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Bârnova*​
> 
> 
> Situated 10 km from the center of the city, in a picturesque forest, it was built by ruler Miron Barnovschi-Movilă (1626-1629, 1633) whose name it bears.
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Golia*​
> 
> 
> Located in the middle of the old Moldavian capital, was founded in 16th century by the boyar Ioan Golia, was rebuilt on a greater scale by Prince Vasile Lupu between 1650 and 1653 and completed by his son Ştefăniţă.
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Cetățuia*​
> 
> It was built in 1668-1672 by ruler Gheorghe Duca (1665-1666, 1668-1672, 1678-1683) and the entire complex is preserved in its original form, including the church, the Gothic Hall, the Princely House, the bell tower, the walls and the Princely Kitchen.
> 
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Galata*​
> 
> 
> It was built 1582-1584 by ruler Petru Șchiopul. The church, the walls and bell tower are from initial period, the Princely House is from 1728. The paintings inside the church are from the beginning of 17th century.
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified monasteries in Iași - *Frumoasa*​


Was founded in 16th century and rebuilt several times. The name means "The Beautiful One". 

The present church dates from 1836-1839, the Palace is from 1819, the bell tower from 1833, the walls from 1733, the Grigore Sturdza mausoleum from 1833. 




wikipedia.org











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar














Satu Mare 2004 - 27 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr





Satu Mare 2004 - 10 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 9 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 1 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 29 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 26 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 35 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr



Satu Mare 2004 - 21 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr




Satu Mare 2004 - 38 by Klaus-Werner Fuhlrott, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sâmbăta de Sus​










Situated in the mirific natural settings of the Land of Făgăraș, at the foot of the snow-capped mountains with the same name, Sâmbăta is famous for its monastery founded in 1696-1707 by Constantin Brâncoveanu, ruler of Wallachia. From the original complex only the church remains, the surrounding buildings being modern, built after 1985. The monastery boasts one of the largest collections of historical icons painted on glass (a tradition of Soouthern Transylvania) from 18-19th centuries.




Sâmbăta Monastery by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sâmbăta de Sus - Brâncoveanu Castle​


The castle was first built by Constantin Brâncoveanu in 1708. The present building dates from 1800 being made by a Transylvanian descendant of Constantin Brâncoveanu, using elements of the previous construction.



drao.ro





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












Bucharest from above by KevinWatson.net, on Flickr




Snow? What snow? by KevinWatson.net, on Flickr




Looking up by KevinWatson.net, on Flickr





Any night in Bucharest by KevinWatson.net, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seliștat / Seligstadt / Boldogváros​












A village in the time forgotten area of Hârtibaciu Plateau, with a 14th century fortified church. 



stoicanyk.blogspot.ro


































































































​


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers: Thank you!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​










trekker 
























































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saracinești Monastery​









A little unknown gem of Wallachian architecture (a combination of post-Byzantine and Romanian peasant elements), this Oltenian monastery is situated on Cheia Valley, a tributary of Olt, in Vâlcea County. Most of the constructions, including the church, the bell tower, the walls and cells as well as the abbot's house are from 1692. The church's paintings are from 1718.


Colotin Sebastian


























































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Monastery​












It was founded in 1609 on two islands near Bucharest. There are two main churches, one in St. Nicolae island from 1819 of considerable size and fine murals and the one in St. Gheorghe island built in 1848 together with the precint (the big church in photo).


There is a third, smaller church in cemetery (also in picture).


Andrei Adomnicăi


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș Cathedral​









It was built in 1514-1517 by prince Neagoe Basarab to be his mausoleum. The legend says that the ruler wanted to make a church that will have not match in beauty and the building truly shows big ambitions. 

Unfortunately, the picturesque fortified enclosure was demolished in 19th century. The French architect Andre Lecomte du Nouy (disciple of Viollet-le-Duc) designed the present buildings that surround the church and he too removed the fine 16th century murals and replaced them with the present eclectic interior decoration. Some of the murals, including the votive offering with the family of Neagoe Basarab are preserved in the National Art Museum in Bucharest.

The extremely rich exterior sculpted decoration is original and shows Caucasian (Armenian) and Central Asian influences.


Inside the church are buried several voivodes, including Neagoe Basarab, Radu of Afumați and the kings Carol I and Ferdinand.


The monastery is strongly represented in the modern Romanian culture, especially because its association with the "Legend of Master Manole", which says that the chief mason walled in his wife in church's sructure in order to stop its repeated crumbling. It is considered by many the finest church in Romania.




Colotin Sebastian

































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​











The photo of today banner with this romantic and unique city on the bank of Danube, where the memory of ~300 years of Ottoman rules, of the cosmopolitan society of 19th-20th century free port together with the architecturl heritage, all make it have a special charm.



primariabraila.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila​



Nicu Iorga













































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












DSC_4082 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4106 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4118 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4094 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr



DSC_4104 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4076 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr



DSC_4141 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4139 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr



DSC_4014 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4017 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr



DSC_4031 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_4110 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_3764 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_3784 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr




DSC_3782 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr



DSC_3837 by Igor Nikitin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Aerial Photos of Romania:





PRIMEVAL said:


> The Black Sea coast with the city of Mangalia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Aerial Photos of Romania:




PRIMEVAL said:


> Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Movile / Hundertbüchlen / Százhalom​











sibiu-turism.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caves in Apuseni​










Some of the most remarkable of the ~7000 caves discovered in Apuseni to date



Speleo Photo Contest


*
Meziad*

4,750 long cave, one of most famous in Romania, with large halls













*
Ghețarul de la Vârtop*

One of the several ice caves in Apuseni, it is known among scientists for the footprints of Neaderthals dating from 60,000 BCE











*
Micula*

Discovered in 1978, with amazing formations


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​











_DSC2897 by mike_louagie, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:




PRIMEVAL said:


> Caves in Apuseni​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​












_DSC2643 by mike_louagie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Canyon and dam​












_DSC1977 by mike_louagie, on Flickr





_DSC1945 by mike_louagie, on Flickr




_DSC2004 by mike_louagie, on Flickr





_DSC2005 by mike_louagie, on Flickr




_DSC2033 by mike_louagie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​












Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park


Alex Docze






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​












aleea13


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​













Florin Teleptean


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Town Hall of Câmpulung Muscel​









photoexplorers.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​







vasiledancu.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​







Wikipedia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​
liviu.biz


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​







Church of Archdiocese of Tomis (1883) and ruins of ancient city, houses along the waterfront

Christian Chelu







































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Natural Park​







First two photos: Bridal Veil waterfall. third picture: a pothole with glacier on its bottom, probably Borțig. The other pictures: Ponor Fortress, Galbena Gorges

unsuflethoinar.blogspot.ro

















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oașa Reservoir, Șureanu Mountains​







Oașa monastery, founded in 1943 at 1400 m altitude, can be seen


romaniaesentiala.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Polovragi Monastery​







Founded 1505, present buildings from 1642.

The village is one of the finest in Gorj, known for its pastoral traditions, the Olteț Gorges (seen in pictures behind the monastery) and Polovragi cave. 

The video is from "Nedeia of Polovragi", one of the biggest fairs in country (originally a pastoral custom) that takes place each year around 20 July.

manastiriortodoxeromane.blogspot.ro
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Corbii de Piatră​







14th century cave hermitage


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șura Mare Cave, Șureanu Mountains​







With a 40 m portal, is the third tallest cave entrance in country (after Ponor Fortress and Huda lui Papară).

It is a natural reserve of national importance and one of the main objectives inside Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Natural Park.

The cave is 6,6 km long and has a level difference of 445 m.

It can be visited only by professional speologists because of the interior river and many obstacles. At 2.300 from entrance is the Big Hall, the most impressive feature of the cave.

In the video you can see the amazing cave rock formations and halls.

Mircea Croitor























































Bonus: surroundings, including a view of Retezat from Șureanu





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălicea​








Sălicea by Aranmanoth_87, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măneciu Reservoir​







locuridinromania.ro


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheia Resort​







Situated at the foot of Ciucaș Mountains, at 871 m altitude, is one of the most visited resorts in country. Cheia monastery, rebuilt in 1839, has a church painted in 1837 by Gheorghe Tattarescu, one of the greatest Romanian painters.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slatina​







With the bridge over Olt previously described.

photoexplorers.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aninoasa Monastery​









Another little known fortified complex, built in 1677.

manastiriortodoxeromane.blogspot.ro
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dumbrăveni / Erzsébetváros / Elisabethstadt​







Tunde Haba

Apaffy Castle built in 1552 on the place of older medieval complex. In 1758 Maria Tereza gives the domain to the Armenian community. In 2010, the Museum of Transylvanian Armenians was opened in some of castle's rooms.


















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fortified churches around Rupea​







Ciprian Biclineru

*Criț / Kreuzdorf / Szászkeresztúr* 








​

*Bunești / Bodendorf / Szászbuda*


















​

*Cața / Katzendorf / Kaca*








​


*Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród*








​


Bonus: *Jimbor / Sommerburg / Székelyzsombor* citadel, 14th century


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Beautiful pics, PRIMEVAL! Romania is really nice country!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dakaro! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​







Whole copy of Rome's Trajan Column in National History Museum. The copy was made starting with 1939. It arrived in Bucharest only in 1967, being initially displayed in the Peasant Museum, because the NHM wasn't yet created. 

It was moved in the present museum and building (a new construction additional to the monumental Postal Palace, 1900) in 1972 in the Lapidarium room, where original Greek and Roman sculptures and reliefs from Romania's archaeological sites are also presented.

The column depicts the last two wars between Romans and Dacians, during Trajan and Decebalus.


Traj_col_exhibit_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr



Traj_col_exhibit_2 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr



Traj_col_exhibit_3 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr




Traj_col_build_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr



Traj_col_base_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași - Three Hierarchs Monastery​







For centuries, this was Moldavia's most admired construction, visited among other by Polish Kings and Russian Tsar Peter the Great.

It was erected between 1637 and 1639 by Vasile Lupu (a Renaissance prince, protector of culture) who in 1640 will set up here the first printing press in Moldavia.


The church became renowned for the extraordinary lacery in stone which adorns the facades, from bottom to the top of the derricks. One can count over 30 non-repeating registers of decorative motives. Western architectural elements (Gothic, Renaissance) combine with the Eastern style, of Armenian, Georgian, Persian, Arabian or Ottoman inspiration, in a totally bold conception, whose result is a harmonious ensemble.


Near the church one can find the Gothic Hall, which shelters a religious art museum. 


Inside are buried illustrous Romanian figures: Vasile Lupu, Dimitrie Cantemir (ruler of Moldavia between 1673 – 1723 and polymath), Alexandru Ioan Cuza (first ruler of unified Moldavia and Wallachia 1859 – 1866).


Unfortunately, the monastery is under renovation since before the age of digital photography and no good images can be found because the church is covered by scaffoldings. 

The video anyway shows the whole complex.

doxologia.ro















Wikipedia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​







Adam Bilinski

*Ieud*



















*Budești*









*Săpânța Merry Cemetery* is famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives.










*Prislop Pass* between Maramureș and Bukovina, where a folk festival takes place






























*Rodna Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hârtibaciu Plateau​







Matei








































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tihuța Pass​







Last photo is actually from the Vatra Dornei - Gura Humorului road that continues the road along the pass, toward Suceava 

milasadi



































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Tismana​







Tino Demetrescu
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bălinești​







Built in 1494-1499 by boyar Tăutu as the church of his court. There are remarkable murals from the end of 15th century integrally preserved, with a style similar to the ones at Voroneț. The church was also covered in exterior by paintings which have been degraded and vanished over centuries.

blogprinvizor.ro








































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bălinești​
comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro





































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​







From the author of photographs: 

_Most of the places I have travelled to on this trip have struck me as conservative and family-oriented, backpacker hostels notwithstanding. But arriving in Bucharest in the late evening I sense I have come to a city that is vibrant and edgy, probably the most in that way since Naples._

middleseamournfulness.wordpress.com
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Posmuș and Șieu​







Castle Teleki in Posmuș / Paszmos (17th century), the 600 yo oak tree on its domain and the Kemény castle in Șieu / Nagysajó built after 1785

Călin Gabor




























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Cave, Dobruja​







infodobrogea.ro

Is the only karstic cavity with submerged stalagmites in country, formed at least 600,000 years ago when the Black Sea was lower and Dobruja a rainy area.

Dobruja is the oldest territory in Romania, formed of crystalline rocks 1 milliard years ago. Over this, limestone and corals have been deposited, giving an original character.

The cave is connected with an imense underground lake and the quality water is now extracted and used for irrigations, given the aridity of Dobruja.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja Promo


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cotmeana Monastery​







Founded in 1292, present church with paintings from 1389. Here is the oldest bell in Wallachia, from 1385. Among the murals, there are the portraits of Mircea the Elder and Petru Cercel.

The surrounding cells are from 1781.

Wikipedia






































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moskva Wreck discovered after 70 years​








A joint team of divers from Romania, Ukraine and the Russian Federation discovered on 3 May 2011 one the most sought-after wrecks in Black Sea.



In June 1941, units of the Soviet Navy attacked the Romanian coast and opened fire on the port of Constanța. The attack was led by the Moskva and Kharkov destroyers. 

The Romanian Navy answered by sending at sea its own destroyers "Regina Maria" and "Mărăști," which repelled the attack, with support from a German coastal battery.

As she was retreating, the Moskva exploded and sunk in unclear circumstances. The Romanian side announced that the ship had hit a mine, but another version is that she was mistakenly torpedoed by a Soviet submarine. The Romanian navy rescued 69 members of her 400 crew, including her skipper A.B. Tukhov.


The Moskva was 127.5 meters long, 11.7 meters wide and a displacement of 2,623 tons. It lays at 45 m bellow water surface


Text: bucharestherald.ro

Photos: mydive.ro


























































Bonus: Interactive maps of wrecks along the Romanian coast
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​







Fortified Margarethenkirche is one of most important Gothic churches in Transylvania, finished in 1488. 

The tower, built in 1460 and heightened in 1550 with three more levels, reaching 68,5 m, has leaned over time. Vlad Țepeș was kept prisoner in this tower in 1476, due to a conflict with Matthias Corvinus.

The murals inside church are from 14-15th centuries. The altar triptych is from 1480 and on one of them is the image of Vienna.

On walls are 16th century Oriental carpets. Here is the oldest bronze font in country, from 14th century. The organ is from 1755.

Ciprian Biclineru





































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Aerial Photos of Romania




PRIMEVAL said:


> Neamț County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Aerial Photos of Romania



PRIMEVAL said:


> Lake Bâlea and Transfăgărășan Road​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North of Cluj County​







33017285

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda / Potaissa / Torda / Thorenburg​









-Roman Catholic church, 1475-1504

-Reformed church, ~1400

-Statue of Avram Iancu, 1848 revolutionist

-The Princely Palace (~1500), most precious building in city, former House of Transylvanian Diet and residence of Prince of Transylvania, now History Museum.

-Ruins of Roman colonia Potaissa


ghidvideoturistic.ro





































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gârda de Sus​







ghidvideoturistic.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunyad Castle​







ghidvideoturistic.ro

















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zătreni, Vâlcea County​







Manor house built in 1754 by boyar Zătreanu

locuridinromania.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Traian Vuia Museum​







Inaugurated on 25 May 2012 in the Traian Vuia Village.


Traian Vuia (1872 -1950) was a Romanian inventor and aviation pioneer who designed, built and tested the first powered monoplane. His first airborne test traveled about 12 metres on March 18, 1906, and his best distance was 24 m. This was the first short flight or "powered hop" by a monoplane. 

cjtimis.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Muntele Mic Massif - Țarcu Mountains​










Together with the Retezat Mountains, the Godeanu Mountains and Cernei Mountains, Țarcu Mountains form the last European Intact Forest Landscape, if we do not take boreal forests (from Scandinavia and Russia) into account.

More Info

Photos by Csupor Jenő


































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​











Archaeological sites and other places



Alexandra Teodor



*Hârșova* - ancient Carsium





















View from the site of ancient *Salsovia* (near Mahmudia)


















​



Ancient *Troesmis*









​

*Enisala*











Ancient *Argamum*



























​




Ancient *Libida*. For a period, largest city in Scythia Minor (Roman Dobruja)











Beach at *Corbu*







/CENTER]




*Civitas Tropaensium*
















​




*Lake Oltina* (ancient Altinum)

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jimbolia / Hatzfeld / Zsombolya / Жомбољ / Džimbolj​











First mentioned in 1333 as _Chumbul_, Jimbolia (population 11,605) was colonised in 1766 by German-speaking settlers (Danube Swabians) who named their new community Hatzfeld. 



Szép Sándor


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Golești Manor House​











Fortified complex built in 1640 by boyar Stroe Leurdeanul near Pitești, including a palace, defensive walls and towers, dependencies, church.


On the domain was created in 1966 the Viticulture and Tree Growing Museum, third open air museum in country after the ones at Sibiu and Bucharest.


The mansion bears the memory of Dinicu Golescu (1777-1830, statue in first picture), Wallachian man of letters, mostly noted for his travel writings and journalism.

cimec.wordpress.com



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lipova / Lippa​









Șoimoș Castle, 13-15th century and Maria Radna Catholic monastery, rebuilt in 1782

mount-retezat.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slava Rusă / Старая Cлава​


A Lipovan (Old Russian Believers) village in the middle of Babadag Forest (965 Lipovans, 380 Romanians). The first mention of Lipovans in this village is from 1754.



despreslavarusa.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Libida​










Near Slava Rusă, was the largest city in Roman Dobruja by surface - 16 ha and in fact entire territory of Romania (but not the most important, nor the most populous). Is mostly unexplored.


xplorio.ro

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Noviodunum​










Today Issacea, was in Antiquity one of important cities in region, here being the base of Roman Lower Danube fleet.


Alexandra Teodor



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fântâna Mare / Başpunar​











The most Turkish locality in Romania, all the 374 inhabitants being Turks. 


There are intentions to transform the locality in a living museum and to restore the houses (which are 100 years old, in Oriental style).


ecomunitate.ro

























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gureni, Gorj County​









Church from 1735


monumenteistoricegorj.ro








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Porolissum, on the frontier of Barbaricum​









Porolissum existed as a Roman city between 106 - 271 CE, being capital of Dacia Porolissensis province.

It was situated right on the frontier, a custom point being here, the only one in the Roman empire discovered till now.


The gate in the third picture is a reconstruction.


Adina Coroiu








































36069860​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​









Stelu Hârsan





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Văliug Reservoir​











The dam was built in 1909. It is situated in the middle of Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park, surrounded by prehistoric forests.



Stelu Hârsan


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia​









Stelu Hârsan








































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ilia / Marosillye / Elienmarkt​









The Red Bastion, actually a nobleman's residence, was built in 1582. It's the only remaining from a complex of fortifications - the Ilia Citadel, on the border between Transylvania and Crișana, which in 16-17th century was part of Ottoman province of Timișoara.


On the exterior wall is a plaque made in Cluj in 1627, commemorating the birth in 1580 in one of former towers of Gabriel Bethlen, prince of Transylvania between 1613–1629.



Fejes István

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











The backside of the Parliament. Can be seen the panoramic elevators of the National Museum of Contemporary Art.




Casa Poporului by r12a, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​











The Roman Catholic Cathedral built 1752-1780. 70 x 40 m, 61 m high. The treasure includes the reliquary of King Ladislau I 1040 - 1095. Legend says the king is buried here. The Episcopal Palace was built in second half of 18th century.



Fekete István


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Voineasa Resort​











pandaartistic.blogspot.ro








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orlat​











A village at the foothills of the Cindrel Mountains, in the Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic area. Here Liviu Rebreanu wrote one of his books, Ciuleandra.



sibiu-turism.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciuleandra​


A dance with roots in the Dyonisian Mysteries. Here in the 1985 movie Ciuleandra, after Liviu Rebreanu's book.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​











royeosu2012.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pietroasele​










Pietroasele is the village where the fabulous Gothic Treasure wieghting 27 kg of gold was discovered (and which was world's biggest treasure before the discovery of the Tutankhamon tomb).


The Goths have had their capital in the area during their powerful state at Black Sea in 3-4th century CE (on the territory of today Romania and Ukraine).

As the Goths were considered allies of Romans, the last ones built here a castrum, isolated and relatively far from the Roman territories.

Archaeological sites from prehistory, Antiquity and migrations period are found all around, as this was one the passage area of people from eastern steppes toward Europe.


In images: landscape around Pietroasele, rock cut Dacian tombs and the thermae of the castrum under a modern bridge


STEPA 1 2 3





























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











arsenikos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie Nord​












Catalin Severus Moro…












​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A2 Motorway​










Last segment, Cernavodă - Constanța was opened on 19th July.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​












fotomaramures.ro 1 2 3 4








































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Medieval churches in Suceava​









Suceava was the capital of Moldavia in its most significant period, 1388 to 1565.

As a result, there are several churches of historical and artistic importance. The next are the most remarkable.

Wikipedia 1 2 3 4



*Mirǎuti Church*
Founded in 1390 by Petru I of Moldavia, it is the oldest church in Suceava and was metropolitan seat between 1401 and 17th century. Stephen the Great was crowned in this church in 1457 and it remained the coronation church of Moldavia until 1522.









*Monastery of Saint John the New*
Founded by Bogdan the One-eyed in 1514. It has frescoes painted on the outside, typical of the region, and is one of the seven Moldavian churches listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site
















































​



*Church of Saint Demetrius*
This church was founded by Petru Rareş, the son of Stephan the Great, in 1534, with a bell tower added in 1561








​


*The Resurrection Church* - 1551










*Zamca Armenian Monastery* 
Fortified complex built between 1551 (the church) and 1606 (the walls, cells and bell tower)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva​












​zborpestetransilvania.ro

































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​














IMG_2078 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_2054 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_2073 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_2017 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_1558 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_1971 by archersan, on Flickr



IMG_1979 by archersan, on Flickr




IMG_2003 by archersan, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő​











floringiorgini.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Godeanu Mountains​











Surface: ~330 km². 

Away from main roads and civilisation, a world of pure nature and few hamlets with ancestral traditions



Iosif Chiran


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Năvodari - Petromidia Refinery​










Largest Romanian oil refinery and one of the largest in Eastern Europe.



And some fishermen early in the morning.

Emanuel


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Jiu​












Romania_2012-0324_079 by brooner, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja - Măcin Mountains National Park​












SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 37 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 46 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 187 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 50 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 70 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 124 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 57 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 49 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 47 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 77 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 38 by Nikonisti, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja - Danube Delta​










SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 92 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 91 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 98 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 96 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 95 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 94 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 30 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 15 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 09 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 03 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 24 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 25 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 26 by Nikonisti, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Romania is one of the most beautiful countries in Europe! Thanks PRIMEVAL, very nice photos. :applause:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

wonderful images of romania, i fell in love with the country now i guess


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dakaro and the the man from k-town! :cheers:


Dobruja - Central Plateau​











Ancient Roman Capidava, some village from the air, an old Turkish cemetery, a mosque, landscapes



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 108 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 113 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 126 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 182 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 181 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 135 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 62 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 192 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 178 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 167 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 187 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 188 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Dobrogea cu Nikon D3200 147 by Nikonisti, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxons at Biertan / Birthälm​











pb.c.free.fr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râpa Roșie natural reserve​










Râpa Roşie (The Red Ravine) is a protected area of national importance near the city of Sebeș.

It is called Rapa Rosie because the water has dug in the ground through several substrates, which gave the area a red colour. 

The interesting part is that different species of birds have made ​​dozens and dozens of nests in the earth walls. The uniqueness of the area is also given by the many rare plant species concentrated on this small territory.


pb.c.free.fr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains - Bărcaciu Valley​











transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​












Zsolt Andras Szabo​Click to enlarge
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​











Gheorghe Popa-Radu​











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căpățâna Mountains - Târnov Ridge​












Claudiu Pleșcan​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós / Niklasmarkt​











Mojzer Llaszlo 1 2​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt​









Last two photos: Cultural Palace built between 1911 and 1913 in Secession style


Mojzer Llaszlo 1 2 3 4 5​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia - the Infirmary church​









This little slender church was built in 1543 across the road of the Cozia monastery, as church as the former infirmary. It has precious sculpted decorations and murals.



Sabina Raicu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Clocociov Monastery​








It was built in a village near Slatina but now is part of the city.

It was founded by Michael the Brave (1593-1601) and rebuilt by Matei Basarab in 1645.


episcopiaslatinei.ro​















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama Veche​










vama-veche_18.09.11 by icx1, on Flickr



vama veche18.09.11 by icx1, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​













Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eftimie Murgu Mills Complex​









In the village Eftimie Murgu (formerly called Rudăria) there is a number of 22 mills with horizontal wheels that are both a museum and installations still used by the villagers. Each mill belongs to a group of people.


The complex has a remarkable ethnological, anthropological, historical and architectural value, every mill being a monument of folk civilisation. 

The locality is situated in the Almăj depression or Land of Almăj, a historical-ethnographic region isolated from other inhabited places by tens of km of wild forested mountains all around.


Nicolae Cristian Bădescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nera Gorges National Park​














Nicolae Cristian Bădescu​




































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Muscel​










Is a historical and etnographic region which was county up to 1944. Now is part of Argeș County.

Its main city, Câmpulung, was the first capital of Wallachia, in 13th-14th centuries.

Mădălin Focșa​


*Schitu Golești* is a former hermitage built in 1676


































*Racovița* - cula built in 1797







​




*Hârtiești * - church whose main part dates from 14th century, in Byzantine style 












*Valea Monastery* - well preserved church from 1537. Inside are murals from various epochs, including the portrait of the founder, ruler Radu Paisie (1535-1545)



























​






*Nămăești* monastery and village. The monastery with its cave church is first mentioned in 1386.



























​






*Ciocanu hermitage* with wooden church from 1825











*Mățău * village

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râmnic Valley​









Situated at the former border between Wallachia and Moldavia, this region was also a county between middle age and 1950, when it was incorporated into the Buzău County.


First photo: Milcov River, former border between the two principalities.


Mădălin Focșa​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Monastery​

Still errouneously named "Negru Vodă Monastery" (Negru Vodă is a fictive character, he was born from a typo in a document but most people and even some historians believe he was the first ruler of Wallachia).

The monastery was founded in 13th century and rebuilt in 14th century by Basarab I, founded of Wallachia.

The present buildings are from 17th century: the Princely House, bell tower, 18th century: the abbot house and 1832 - the church. Inside the church is the tomb of Nicolae Alexandru Basarab (1352-1364), son of Basarab I and second ruler of Wallachia.


Mădălin Focșa​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bears in Sinaia​











Bear in the center of the city during daylight:








Bear eating a sheep on a street








She-bear with a cub climbed up a tree to escape tourists








Bear dragging a trash container







Bears in Sinaia during night:







Cubs attracted by barbeque


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dârjiu / Székelyderzs / Ders oder Därsch​









The village is home to a 13th century fortified Unitarian Church, which is on Unesco's World Heritage List. 


The murals are from 1419, with the common Székely theme of Legend of St. Ladislau. The church was extended in 15th century and the surounding fortifications were finished in 1530.


Macus Ondrik​






































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dârjiu / Székelyderzs / Ders oder Därsch​


Attila Kerestély 1 2​


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










Btw, hottest day of the year today in Romania, in Bucharest were 41°C



travelinform.co.za​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Petrimanu Reservoir and Latorița River​








Latorița and Căpățânii Mountains
watcher.ro​

Click to enlarge
​



















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șoarș and Apold​









ancahm.blogspot.ro​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarmisegetusa Regia​









The Dacian capital, a Unesco site

ancahm.blogspot.ro​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheepfold​


pb.c.free.fr​





























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Bistrița in Bukovina​











pb.c.free.fr​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​











ontheroad.adventure-antarctica.de 1 2​




*Ieud* - he two historical wooden churches, the Hill Church, 14th century and the Plain Church, 1717. The first is a Unesco Site.















































*Budești* - Unesco church built in 1643



















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​












pb.c.free.fr​


*Ieud*












*Sat-Șugatag* - 1642












*Desești* - 1770, Unesco












*Șurdești *- 1766, Unesco, 54 m tall


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian Athenaeum​









Cătălinin Gabriel









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Cotroceni presidential Palace​











Silviu Cotoară​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Brașov thread:

Brașov​











PRIMEVAL said:


> view from Tampa by sebatronic, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Criț / Kreuzdorf / Szászkeresztúr​









ancahm.blogspot.ro






























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viaduct over Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir​











freebigpictures.com​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​













freebigpictures.com​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

freebigpictures.com​





[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan​











freebigpictures.com​
Click to enlarge
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta -around Uzlina​





















Uzlina is a lake, a canal (that makes connection between Sfântu Gheorghe branch and Isac-Uzlina ggroup of lakes) and a small inhabited place


Csaba Krezsek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​













Radu Lipan​


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg

```

```











Zsolt Rigmanyi​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​

Zoltan Balogh​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

misrbinh said:


> Thanh for sharing.They're very nice.


Thank you!


Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt​









The Citadel has 7 bastions and was built between 1602-1652 (on the place of the older fortress). It surrounds the Reformed church (14th century-1490).

transilvania-medievala.ro​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​












Cosmin Ovidiu Stan​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cloașterf / Klosdorf / Miklóstelke​









Fortified church built in 1521-1524


transilvania-medievala.ro​















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Archita / Arkeden / Erked​

13th century basilica surrounded by fortress from beginning of 16th century


transilvania-medievala.ro​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ardeu​










One of the hundreds mountain villages in Transylvania


replicahd.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monica Grigoriciuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ștefan Andronache








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristian Tonbeat​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Adrian Roană​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Anda IS​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ionuț Olari​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eugen Tudor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page




PRIMEVAL said:


> Ardeu​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PRIMEVAL said:


> Monica Grigoriciuc​






PRIMEVAL said:


> Ștefan Andronache
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PRIMEVAL said:


> Cristian Tonbeat​
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PRIMEVAL said:


> Anda IS​






PRIMEVAL said:


> Eugen Tudor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dintr-un Lemn Monastery​









Charming monastery at the edge of a venerable forest. It was founded in 16th century with a church made of one piece of wood, hence the name. The old wooden church is preserved. The stone monastery was built in 1640.



Old monastery by l_inna, on Flickr



DSCF0636 by l_inna, on Flickr





DSCF0638 by l_inna, on Flickr




Almost there by l_inna, on Flickr




A sunday trip by l_inna, on Flickr



One wood monastery by l_inna, on Flickr



DSCF0649 by l_inna, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes and Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains​









A village and mountain pass between Transylvania and Moldavia



Tulgheș From Above by notanyron, on Flickr




Lovely Carpathians by notanyron, on Flickr



The Hospital From the Peak by notanyron, on Flickr



Last Push To The Top by notanyron, on Flickr



Viper Ready To Strike by notanyron, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgoviște​









Obscured Tower by notanyron, on Flickr




Vlad Dracul by notanyron, on Flickr




Parcul Chindia by notanyron, on Flickr



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​










Constanta by Lapin velo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​










Alone by l_inna, on Flickr



Bridges and highways by l_inna, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​









The waterfront with the Precista fortified church (17th century)


all-free-photos.com​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​











Cătălin Constantin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oldest steamboat in the world​

Paddle steamer *Tudor Vladimirescu* was built in Budapest in 1854 as the tug _Croatia_. In 1919 the vessel passed into the hands of Romanian Fluvial Navigation. 


It was long believed that she had been built in 1874, and this is stated on the builders plate, but research shows her to have been built in 1854. She is now the oldest passenger steamer in the world and even more, is still operating.


Tudor Vladimirescu is today the admiral ship of the Romanian Danube trade fleet. The ship had the chance to survive more than one and half century and several wars. 

The owner, NAVROM Galați manages one way or another to keep her in service using her machines as a vibration laboratory for the students of the Naval Institute of Galati, every winter. In summer, she had Danube Delta tours with wealthy German, British, or American tourists.


servicii.clt-braila.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarquinius Vădeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabriel Burtoi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Florin Sârb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










20120614 #11 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr




20120614 #02 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara​












transilvania-medievala.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​











darkclauds.wordpress.com 12​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea Viilor / Wurmloch / Nagybaromlak​









Unesco 14th century church fortified around 1500



Irina și Mihai​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău Mountains​











Tommy Keeper​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nemira / Nemere Mountains​











Sorin Untu​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cindrel Natural Park​









First photos: giant fir, 500 years old


Asociatia de Turism si Ecologie​





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​












softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro​




















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Defile of Olt​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











ghidturistic.org​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda​












softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro​

























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Brăila & Galați thread


Brăila​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Braila by gulgulas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park and Biosphere Reserve​












softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro​


















































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​



2die4 said:


> source: *ArchDaily*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia Mare​









Built in 1446, is a bell tower of a former church. It is ~50 m tall.


umbra_marului_de_aur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Muntele Mic, Țarcu Mountains​










The Monument to the Heroes of Banat, made in 1936. The cross, made of wood, is 25 m tall and is situated at 1670 m altitude.




piece of heaven by catadrag, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSCN0954 by Costynell, on Flickr




DSCN1006 by Costynell, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​










Iarna pe ulita in Bucovina by IOana Aflorei, on Flickr




"pranzul" by IOana Aflorei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​


Second picture and second video: new year Masks custom




Traditional Romanian Dance by mrg2k8, on Flickr




Masked Boy by mrg2k8, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​

First picture: Voroneț Monastery, second picture: Sucevița Monastery



IMG_2155 by Pirate Pixels, on Flickr




IMG_2004 by Pirate Pixels, on Flickr



IMG_2290 by Pirate Pixels, on Flickr



Billy Goat ? by Pirate Pixels, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare - the Administrative Palace​









At 97 metres, it is the highest building in Transylvania and the third highest in the country, after Tower Center International and Casa Presei Libere in Bucharest. It is an example of brutalist style architecture.


From the top of the building, almost the entire county is visible, and one can see all the way to Hungary. 


It was built between 1972-1984, 1,000 workers being employed on the project.



Palatul administrativ by Willem Heerbaart, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​

Karolina Statkiewicz​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​

Gillian Horne​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​

szatmar.ro​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​

szatmar.ro​

















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​









26979794​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia​














Maddy Rusu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Neptun​









DSC_0454 by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr




Marine landscape by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Lost World of Old Europe:
The Danube Valley, 5000-3500 BC​

This is the title of an exposition that took place in November 2009 at New York University. More than 250 artifacts from museums in Bulgaria, Moldova and Romania were on display for the first time in the United States. 

It revealed the unexpectedly advanced civilisation that existed here in Neolithic, before the advent of the civilisations of Egypt and Summer and which is still unknown in scientifical world outside Romania, as well as in mass culture.



nytimes.com
_Before the glory that was Greece and Rome, even before the first cities of Mesopotamia or temples along the Nile, there lived in the Lower Danube Valley and the Balkan foothills people who were ahead of their time in art, technology and long-distance trade.

For 1,500 years, starting earlier than 5000 B.C., they farmed and built sizable towns, a few with as many as 2,000 dwellings. They mastered large-scale copper smelting, the new technology of the age. 

The striking designs of their pottery speak of the refinement of the culture’s visual language.

At its peak, around 4500 B.C., said David W. Anthony, the exhibition’s guest curator, “Old Europe was among the most sophisticated and technologically advanced places in the world” and was developing “many of the political, technological and ideological signs of civilization.” Historians suggest that the arrival in southeastern Europe of people from the steppes may have contributed to the collapse of the Old Europe culture by 3500 B.C._











The *"Thinker of Hamangia" *and his wife, circa 5000-4600 BCE, Hamangia Culture. They are considered masterpieces of Neolithic art.


Hamangia figures, circa 5000-4600 bc by jammy!, on Flickr​









The *"Thinker of Târpești"*, Pre-Cucuteni Culture, ~ 4750-4500 BCE. The presence of same type of figurine as previous one at 1000 years distance and in total different context (there is no connection between the two cultures) is surprinsing. Even more surprising, a third similar figurine was discovered in another place. 


"Thinker of Târpeşti", circa 4750-4500 bc by jammy!, on Flickr​










*Căscioarele architectural model*, Gumelnița Culture, circa 4600–3900 BCE. Was discovered close to a large house and a sacrificial area, identified as a sanctuary and characterized by what were possibly a bench-altar and numerous cult vases. The surface of the model is enlivened by incisions and paint that define a series of four architectural buildings, variously interpreted as temples or households. Each of the buildings has an arched doorway with gables similar to a bull’s horns. This substructure may represent a stylized tell, or artificial mounds.


Gumelniţa - Architectural Model, circa 4600–3900 bc by jammy!, on Flickr​









Valea Lupului ceramic pot, Cucuteni Culture, circa 3700-3500 BCE. It depicted snakes along with either bulls &/or wolves. 


Cucuteni ceramic pot, circa 3700-3500 by jammy!, on Flickr​









Vădastra Vessel, Vădastra Culture, circa 5500-5000 BCE.


Vadastra vessel, circa 5500-5000bc by jammy!, on Flickr​









Sultana Vessel, Gumelnița Culture, circa 4600-3900 BCE


Gumelniţa vessel, circa 4600-3900 bc by jammy!, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










1009 1141 - 05 - Bukarest - DSCF7295_307 by pullover999, on Flickr




0909 1942 - 05 - Bukarest - DSCF7120_22 by pullover999, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Carei / Nagykároly / Großkarol​









The most important historical building in the city is the Károlyi castle. Built originally as a fortress around the 14th century, it was converted to a castle in 1794, undergoing further transformations during the 19th century. The manor is surrounded by a dendrological park covering a surface of about 30 acres (120,000 m²) and containing a great variety of species of trees and plants.


Ferenc Olosz




























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Constanța thread


Constanța​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Constanta Pavilion has an exhibition hall with a total surface of 4,800 m², a 300 seats conference hall, as well spaces destined for a large variety of services: press centre, medical practice, secretariat, offices, public food services areas and so on. The total surface of the Exhibition Pavilion exceeds 7,600 m², divided into three distinct wings, fact that allows the organization of a large scale Opening Ceremony.
> 
> It was inaugurated in November 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hilișeu, Botoșani County​










The wooden church was built in 1802 by boyar Vasile Curt, who was of Orthodox faith. Around 1858 his wife, who was a Catholic, built the bell tower and the walls with statues.


sokanu.blogspot.ro​
























































​


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

You can find pictures of the renovated castle of Carei on the internet (check also youtube for new videos), Primeval. I would have posted them if i could. Nice job with the thread :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers: I know, I just found some pictures of Carei wile looking for something else.



Bucharest - the Athenaeum



Romanian Athenaeum by Bibi Web, on Flickr




Romanian Athenaeum by Bibi Web, on Flickr​


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

Primavel...I looked many photos of yours (not all unfortunately) and you have a great album..some of thje photos are stunning and amazing, but all due to the beautifull nature of Romania.Thanks to you I saw some sites places and angles of Romania, I would have never see. So accept my gratitide for the amounst of RO pictures...romania is so beautifull, breathtaking sceneries, mountains, rivers,... thanx


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for your words which are really encouraging!




Măcin Mountains​









Cu drag de mamă by dani81_const, on Flickr​


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

You are most welcome... keep up the excellent work. 
It's true that Romania is not so known nor promoted as a region nor as a country, however I think that is in a process of a change. maybe the gouverment or some institution should do more about it...don't know.. nevertheless pictures like yours, do help

By the way..you have any photos or links to learn more about Sarmizegetusa Regia?
*
Bucharest village museum-small contribution (even though the photo is with low quality-taken long time ago with cell phone)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Photos of Sarmisegetusa Regia (most complete gallery probably):
Wikimedia
Artefacts discovered in the site:
Wikimedia


Info on the Unesco site (I will paste some in this post too):
unesco.org

Sarmisegetusa Regia​









Built in the 1st centuries B.C. and A.D. under Dacian rule, these fortresses show an unusual fusion of military and religious architectural techniques and concepts from the classical world and the late European Iron Age. The six defensive works, the nucleus of the Dacian Kingdom, were conquered by the Romans at the beginning of the 2nd century A.D.; their extensive and well-preserved remains stand in spectacular natural surroundings and give a dramatic picture of a vigorous and innovative civilization.


Sámuel Szabo​




























​


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanx for the post and prompt reply..very interesting place indeed...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cornetu Monastery​










Is the only monastery in Romania, if not anywhere, that is passed through by a railway.

Is situated in Olt Defile, in the limits of the Cozia National Park, in mirific natural settings.


The monastery was built as a fortified complex, finished in 1666. a part of the cloister was demolished and rebuilt smaller in 1898 when it was constructed the railway.


plecatdeacasa.net​



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râmeț Monastery​









It was founded in 1214 and is situated in magnificent place, at the foot of a majestic rocky height, in the wild landscapes of Trascău Mountains.

The painting of the old church is a real chronicle of it's history: the first layer is from 1300, and the second layer from 1310. The third layer, on which a text that dates back to 1377 can be deciphered, was laid on the surface of the arch that is situated between the nave and the pronaos; the fourth layer dates from 1450, the fifth layer from 1600, the sixth layer from 1741, and the seventh layer from 1809. 


For centuries, between 13th and 19 century, was the spiritual center of Transylvanian Orthodox Romanians, being one of the few churches that didn't pass to Greek Catholicism in 18th century.


an1954.wordpress.com​



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort​











Nandor Vajda​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​










Ieud, Dragomirești and Țibleș Mountains, where these villages are situated


Irek Jozwik​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lipova​









The Turkish Bazaar, built in 1638.


Irek Jozwik​







​


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

amazing sites..great photos really


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 

Belin / Bölön / Blumendorf​










In 16th century, Bölön was a bigger town than Sfântu Gheorghe, Târgu Secuiesc or Odorheiu Secuiesc.

The Unitarian church was rebuilt in 1893 inside the remains of the 17th century fortification.


Mădălin Focșa​

























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Church with "poterași" in Viorești, Vâlcea County​









The church in this hamlet was built in 1781 and painted in 1807.


It is important because it shows the dressing code and some of the social athmosphere in that period in Wallachia, on the exterior walls being depicted "poterași" (some kind of Balkan mercenaries) and village "vătafi" (small rank overseers).



turistintaramea.blogspot.ro​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​












Vasile Iacob​


----------



## Rascar (Mar 13, 2012)

Satu Mare, fairly remote North West Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa​











crilo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sângeorz-Băi / Oláhszentgyörgy / Sankt Georgen Spa​









Sângeorz-Băi is a well-known spa resort and town in the beautiful mountain region of Bistriţa-Năsăud County.

The town lies on the banks of the river Someşul Mare and is popular with visitors seeking rural tranquillity, traditional hospitality, and the unspoilt Romanian country side around the Cormaia River valley.



Costel Voicu​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunyad Castle​











pb.c.free.fr​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș​








The Princely church finished in 1352 and painted in 1364 - 1369 (the most complete and precious Byzantine paintings in Romania).


ontheroad.adventure-antarctica.de​





































The Curtea de Argeș Monastery with the church finihsed in 1526 and modified during the restoration in 1875 - 1886.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - House of Free Press​












flux.imphoto.ro​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova​












Walter Sabatini​





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapel at Horezu Monastery​












Walter Sabatini​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy / Sankt Georgen​












szenteworks 1 2 3 4​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viișoara, Neamț County​













Gabriel Ivănescu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cuejdiu​














Gabriel Ivănescu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dragomirești​










Typical Moldavian Plateau village, with a wooden church built in 1774



vio.dicu​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










_GAB2921 by Gabriel Georgescu, on Flickr



_GAB2929 by Gabriel Georgescu, on Flickr



_GAB2797 by Gabriel Georgescu, on Flickr



_GAB2861 by Gabriel Georgescu, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oina- the National Sport of Romania​

Oina is a Romanian traditional sport, similar in many ways to baseball.


Oină was first mentioned during the rule of Vlaicu Vodă in 1364, when it spread all across Wallachia. Its origins are disputed, theories ranging from a shepherd game to a war game.

The Romanian Oină Federation was founded in 1932, and was reactivated at the beginning of the 1950s, after a brief period when it was dissolved.


froina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Navy Day 2012 in Constanța​










In Romania, Navy Day is a national holiday that takes place on August 15.




13 by dmclici, on Flickr



38 by dmclici, on Flickr



26 by dmclici, on Flickr




BRICUL MIRCEA by dmclici, on Flickr



30 by dmclici, on Flickr



42 by dmclici, on Flickr




Tomis Port by dmclici, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căldărușani Monastery​









It was founded in 1638. In the throne hall of Matei Basarab (the founder, 1632-1654) now is hosted a museum.

Because it looks like a classic Wallachian monastery, it appeared in several historical movies.


It is situated amidst a forest and in the middle of a lake with the same name.



25 by dmclici, on Flickr




22 by dmclici, on Flickr



20 by dmclici, on Flickr



18 by dmclici, on Flickr




6 by dmclici, on Flickr




24 by dmclici, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pravăț, Argeș County​











liaionas​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târnăveni / Dicsőszentmárton / Sankt Martin​









Târnăveni (population 26,537) was historically certified in 1279.

In 1502, the town was mentioned as part of Cetatea de Baltă fief of the Moldavian Princes Stephen the Great and Petru Rareş. Since vineyards covered the majority of the cultivated land, it came to be known as the "vine country" (Weinland).


szenteworks​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara - Arad motorway​












mihike​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane​














mihike​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest




Bucharest by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rozavlea​









Wooden church built in 1717


Francisco Mateo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arnota Monastery​









Built in 1634 by Matei Basarab who is buried here. He was the most prolific builder and most important 17th century ruler after Constantin Brâncoveanu.


turistintaramea.blogspot.ro​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Gorges and a hermitage​

Bistrița Gorges are situated near Arnota Monastery.

In a cave in gorges there is a hermitage and another two hermitages (including the one in photos, built in 1710) are outside. They belong to Bistrița Monastery, 2 km down in the valley from Arnota. 


Sorin Meșescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mountain Basarab​









Mountain Basarab is an eminence in Căpățânii Mountains and on river Olt's bank, just before the end of the defile. From its height, the defile can be admired, as well as Căciulata Resort and Cozia Monastery.


A 16th century chapel is found at the base of the mountain which was long time a ruins and restored some years ago.


In video, Mount Basarab is seen from Cozia Massif, across the Olt.


Sorin Meșescu​Click to enlarge
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea Fortress​









During its 9 centuries of existence the constructions raised on this surface had an eventful history. Until 1241 it had been a fortress with earthy ditch and a wooden bridge. Between 1247-1569 it was a circular stone fortress. 

The fortress of Oradea how it is today - pentagonal, with battlements at its corners and water ditch - was built between 1570-1618 by Italian architects and remained the best kept Italian renaissance fortress of central Europe. 


Now inside the buildings functions the Visual Arts Faculty of Oradea University and the complex is in restoration process.


Árpád Kémenes ​











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina​










European Tour-157 by Yodod, on Flickr




​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea​












HD207129 1 2​



















45358081​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Axente Sever / Frauendorf / Asszonyfalva​










European Tour-200 by Yodod, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

European Tour-218 by Yodod, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​











Tulcea (3) by Bogdan Angheloiu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Modernist Bucharest​














3d modeling​

























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roadeș / Radenthal / Rádos​










Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr


Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr


Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Plumbuita former monastery​









Situated on a former island on a lake in what was in 16th century a village outside Bucharest, is now inside the city's limits, in Colentina neighborhood.

Was first consecrated in 1560 and rebuilt in present form in 1647 with the Princely House the walls and the other buildings of the fortified complex.

In 1573, the first printing press in Bucharest (and the third in Wallachia) was established here.

In the Princely House is arranged a museum.


Alexandru Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Porolissum - Roman road​












Bubush​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​












Bubush​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest - Plumbuita former monastery​
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PRIMEVAL said:


> Porolissum - Roman road​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brezoi​










The town seen from from Narățu Massif, Căpățânii Mountains. Făgăraș Mountains in backdrop



Claudiu Pleșcan​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălătrucel, Vâlcea County​









A village on the road to Curtea de Argeș, across the Olt from Călimănești


Lucian Pârâian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Sibiu​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Dianora Ungureanu-Maier​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

activeholidays.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Museum of Romanian Peasant​









The building was erected between 1912-1941 in Neo-Romanian style.


First founded in the 1930s, the museum was reopened February 5, 1990. One of Europe's leading museums of popular arts and traditions, it was designated "European Museum of the Year" for 1996. Its collection includes over 100,000 objects.


You can visit the museum virtually here: tur.muzeultaranuluiroman.ro


cititordeproza.wordpress.com​





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Sighetu Marmației​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan​









Click to enlarge
[URL="http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2836/785096888456d9120119h.jpg"][/url]
IMG_1759 by chupakbra, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Moldovenesc​









"Stephen the Great" Military College founded in 1923 at Cernăuți (now in Ukraine) and moved at Câmpulung Moldovenesc in the building erected in 1956.

Vasile Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

City Challenge 2008


City Challenge​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara​











PRIMEVAL said:


> IMG_6680 by Augusta Ene, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Forțeni / Farcád, Harghita County​











Attila Csedő​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Criș / Keresd / Kreisch​








The Bethlen Castle with the central body built in 15-16th century and the surrounding fortress in 17th century. 


Also, some other manor house in the village in the last photo.


Attila Csedő​







































18817869​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Toplița / Maroshévíz​









Urmánczy castle, 1903-1907, today the town's Ethnographic Museum


Kastély Erdélyben​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Răscruci / Válaszút​









Bánffy Castle, 18th century


Kastély Erdélyben​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ozd / Magyarózd / Thürendorf​









Pekri Castle, 1709


Kastély Erdélyben​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Independența / Bayramdede​










Mosque built around 1870 (source). Notice the typical Oriental low-rise fences.


drift34​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer Hermitage​










The hermitage is situated 3 km from Cheia village, on the forestry road that leads to Buila-Vânturarița Massif and National Park. On the same road there are other two hermitages, Pahomie and Pătrunsa.


The places are incredibly beautiful, with dense forests, crags and many water streams.


The fortified hermitage was founded in 1553 and the church rebuilt in 1714, when were made the paintings.


Doru Iancu​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bradu Hermitage​









Is situated in Gurguiata, a village surrounded by ancient forests, close to previous one.

It was built in 1784.

biserici.org​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogdana Monastery, Bacău County​









Built in 1670


ofotografie.blogspot.ro​















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​












anq_karl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suceava​









The courtyard of the Princely Citadel (14-15th centuries, dismantled)


DIA's Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zlatna / Zalatna / Schlatten​









A gold mining settlement has existed in the area since Roman times, when it was known as a municipium under the name of _Ampellum_. 


In 1387, it was awarded town status. During 1619-1620 Gabriel Bethlen, brought to Zlatna a few hundred German and Slovakian settlers for mining work. Zlatna regained its town status in 1968, after a time when it was officially a commune.



cittu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zlatna / Zalatna / Schlatten​

folkfan86ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zlatna / Zalatna / Schlatten​

Lukács Béla manor house, end of 18th century


László Orgován ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Timiș near Parța​











fl_wwy_tm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zorlențu Mare, Banat​












fl_wwy_tm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciclova Română, Banat​











imaRESITA​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciudanovița, Banat​











imaRESITA​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











capital.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slatina​











blogatu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seciu Wine Cellars, Prahova County​











Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotel and cable car terminal on Bucegi Plateau​











Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cârlibaba, Bukovina​











Silverius Nikelski​

























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cârlibaba, Bukovina​
> 
> ibanezrg370dx 1 2[/RIGHT]
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Mureș at Lunca Bradului​









Click to enlarge
Dc.​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reșita​











imaRESITA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

- deleted


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

- deleted


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cârlibaba, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...







PRIMEVAL said:


> Cârlibaba, Bukovina​
> 
> ibanezrg370dx 1 2​
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea Doftanei, Prahova​











Florian Colea 1 2​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pucioasa Spa, Dâmbovița​









Pucioasa is a town and spa with a population under 16,000.


The name of the town dates from 20 September 1649, when it was mentioned in a document as "Piatra Pucioasă" (meaning Brimstone, referring to the sulphur resources nearby).

Florian Colea 1 2​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











Mihai Călin 1 2​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​










Miniature Efect from Church Tower, Sf. Mihail Cluj Napoca by Marius Neag, on Flickr



mnp (27) by Marius Neag, on Flickr



Belvedere, a quiet place by Marius Neag, on Flickr



Night walk, central park by Marius Neag, on Flickr



DSC_0019e by Marius Neag, on Flickr




DSC_0115 by Marius Neag, on Flickr




DSC_0151e by Marius Neag, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mihăileni / Csíkszentmihály​









Its Roman Catholic fortified church was built between 1457-1467.


Wikipedia​​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Calnic / Kálnok​









The masterpiece of wood carving is the 18th century bell tower at Calnic, covered by two wooden. The Unitarian church next to it dates from 1781. Not a single iron nail was used in its construction. 


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy / Sankt Georgen​

Fortified Church constructed in the 14th century in the Gothic style


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy / Sankt Georgen​








Presentation of the city


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea lui Antaloc / Antalokpataka​









Enlarge
vterezia​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lainici Monastery​










First mention of this monastery was in 14th siecle. The present buildings date during the reign of John Caradja Voivode between 1810 - 1817.

It is situated in the Defile of Jiu, surrounded by wild mountains covered in primeval forests.


_MG_6155_6_7Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr



_MG_6118.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cărpiniș, Gorj County​









Enlarge
Petre Corici​​


----------



## sabirwebtech (Aug 29, 2012)

*fotografo matrimonio servizio fotografico*

*fotografo matrimonio* *servizio fotografico* imagedream offrire servizio fotografico including fotografo matrimonio, foto matrimoni, foto battesimi, book fotografici, foto turisti servizi. Il nostro obiettivo é quello di creare splendide cornici,cornici che raccontano una storia dall’inizio alla fine. Garantiamo che riceverete servizi di qualità,con il massimo impegno e professionalità,in tutto ciò che riguarda il servizio fotografico-

:banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristian / Großau / Kereszténysziget​










cristian (sibiu) by noridamar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama Veche​











Emilian Avram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some shots I took this evening.



*Click on images to enlarge*









































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

​




This weird statue in front of House of Free Press is erected on the socle where until 1990 stood the biggest Lenin statue in Romania. The human body is similar to the one of Lenin's stature (if is not the original statue itself)





​



Museum of Romanian Peasant






​




BRD Bank

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mircea Training Ship​

The Mircea is a three masted barque, built in 1938 in Hamburg by the Blohm & Voss shipyard as a training vessel for the Romanian Navy. Her design is based on the successful plans of the Gorch Fock. The ship is named after the Wallachian Prince Mircea the Elder.

Overall length: 82,1 m
Width: 12 m
Height: 42 m

Cristian Greceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vișeu de Sus, Maramureș​










River next to steam train ride Viseu de Sus by kathrynbullock, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poienile Izei, Maramureș​









Enlarge
Petru Popan​

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни, Maramureș​










Population 9,796, 94.77% Ukranians, 2.95% Romanians, 1.79% Germans.


*Enlarge*
mbosek​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Postăvaru Peak and Bucegi Mountains​









Enlarge
Felipe​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oituz / Ojtoztelep, Covasna County​









A village in the heart of Vrancea / Háromszéki Mountains, in the Oituz Pass linking Transylvania with Moldavia.


Fodor Laszlo Jeno​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oituz, Bacău County​








A different village with identical name, situated at the other end of Oituz Pass, in Moldavia.


scarlet​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely / Szekler Neumarkt​










Click on images to enlarge
K Zolt​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrâncioaia, Land of Vrancea​









Church from 1782


Wikipedia​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​









Basarab Overpass (inaugurated last year, photo took while under construction)



Enlarge
worldalldetails.com​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Enlarge
Francisc Attila​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​









Enlarge
Otilia Ploscariu​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiel​











sibiel by george otoiu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului​











Enlarge
Paul_xp​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trotuș River​













Marius Stoian 1 2 3 4​*Near Târgu Ocna*











*Near Dărmănești*









*At Comănești*











*At Caralița*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Timisoara | Romania by krokodilu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6135.jpg by krokodilu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tazlău Monastery​









This is perhaps the only 15th century Moldavian fortified monastery preserved in its original form.


Sebastian Popa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aiud / Nagyenyed / Straßburg am Mieresch​









Enlarge
Attila Csedő​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​









Fourth picture: view from top of Golia Tower

Tyk​
























































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari - Vlad Țepeș' true castle​











IMG_1284 by Guro Anna Wyller Odden, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - North Station​









Main train station in Bucharest and Romania, built in 1872


Enlarge
KUS7711​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir​









Click on images to enlarge
Sebastian Popa​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crăcăul Negru, Neamț County​











Sebastian Popa​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir​
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PRIMEVAL said:


> Crăcăul Negru, Neamț County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sovata Spa and Praid Salt Mine​








*Sovata / Szováta* is a town of 10,234 and resort.


The geological events in 1875 gave birth to the Bear Lake, which is unique in Europe, its water being helio-thermal and salty.

There are four more salty lakes: Nut Lake, Black Lake, Red Lake and Green Lake.


In the interwar period, Sovata became one of the most fashionable spas in the country, visited several times even by the Romanian Royal Family.



*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine*, although not the biggest, nor the oldest or more spectacular, is the most visited in country (~200,000 annualy), perhaps because of Sovata's vicinity.


The salt exploits is documented archaeologically since at least the time of Romans. In middle age, the salt mine is first mentioned in 1200 and since 1700 it was exploited on large scale.




ILG_20120728_00097 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20120728_00098 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20120728_00095 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20120728_00092 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20120730_00129 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20120730_00128 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Săcărâmb​











Săcărâmb by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











Laurențiu Vasilescu​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Secu Monastery​











Laurențiu Vasilescu​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Buila - Vânturarița Massif​











Laurențiu Vasilescu​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan seen from Vidraru Dam​











Ramona M​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biking around Romania​









The good condition of roads, the beauty of landscapes, the freshness of air, vegetation, waters, aliments and the friendliness of people make travelling in Romania a pleasure.


Romania is still un undescovered country, most foreigners still don't know how actually is and unfortunately, travel agencies are offering tours only to few objectives. The true Romania si the rural one, with ever changing landscapes, vernacular architecture and culture.



*Click on images to enlarge*


Jan Hudecek​

*Roșia Montană* - locality founded by Romans in the area with the richest gold deposits in Europe and fifth in the world: the town, the gold Museum, the Roman Galleries.






​






*Transalpina *- highest paved road in Romania (ad finest or second finest after Transfăgărășan), reaching 2245 m in Urdele Pass. It links Oltenia and Transylvania passing across Parâng, Lotrului, Șureanu and Cindrel Mountains.
​






*Polovragi Monastery* founded in 16th century and rebuilt in 17th century

















​





*Fundata* and the *Rucăr - Bran Pass*, one of the area with the finest sceneries in Romania and ancestral pastoral traditions






​




*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom* - the town dominated by the 14th-17th centuries Saxon citadel
​





*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd* - Saxon village with a 14th century citadel on a hill and a 14-16th century fortified church which is an Unesco monument



​






*Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir* and entrance to *Bicaz Gorges*





​





*Sasca* village and other typical sights in Bukovina











​



*Humor Monastery* built in 1530 and painted on the exterior walls in 1535, an Unesco monument



​





*Tihuța Pass* linking Bukovina with Transylvania



​





*Dragomirești* - typical wooden church from Maramureș




​


*Prislop Pass* linking Maramureș and Bukovina






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara​












PRIMEVAL said:


> Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haroonkhan313 (Sep 3, 2012)

While there is no exact definition for this form of photography, let us establish that abstract photography is a technique that puts primary importance to form, color, line and texture over everything else. With abstract photography, content and composition may be immaterial. What's important is that the image expresses the photographer's creativity and captures the viewers' eyes. Interpretation can very well come later. 
Wedding Celebrant BrisbaneRenewal Of Vows BrisbaneMarriage Celebrant BrisbaneCommitment Ceremonies Brisbane


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Babadag / Babadağ
> ​






































































































From my personal facebook account.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*







By me.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

>


WTF?
hno:


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

It's an optical illusion. The citadel is up on the hill, while the hotel is in the modern part of the city in the valley. They are not close as it seems in the picture.

P.S. Nice photos, PRIMEVAL! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for comments and photo contribution!


Yesterday I was for the first time in Timișoara and Banat. Unfortunately, I had only ~1 hour to visit the city and couldn't make an impression. I spent more time in Lugoj which I will cover soon in photos and a movie.



Timișoara​











Timișoara is an amazing city and Banat too is amazing, every village is like a little town with many / most buildings dating from Austro-Hungarian period.


I was also impressed to hear Romanian at such a distance from the zones of Romania I knew, that is, so much westward. And such nice people.




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



*Unification Square*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

*Huniade Castle* 1443-1447, now Banat Museum

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



*Dicasterial Palace* 1855-1860

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



*Opera Square*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lugoj / Lugosch / Lugos​



















Photos and movie shots I made last two days.



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*The Iron Bridge* built in 1902 to connect the two halves of the city, the German one and the Romanian one, across the Timiș River. Is a symbol of the city, found on its coat of arms.



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*The Iosif Constantin Drăgan Square* with the Greek-Catholic cathedral built in 1843-1854


Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*The tower of the St. Nicholas church*, first built in 1402, later rebuilt in 18th century, the first Orthodox building of the city.



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*The Reformed Church* built in 1900


Lugoj by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan​









Photos and video made by me from footage taken yesterday



Transfăgărășan by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Transfăgărășan by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Transfăgărășan by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Transfăgărășan by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orșova​









Photos and video by me 



Orșova by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Orșova by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Orșova by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park​









Photos and video by me 





Iron Gates Natural Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Iron Gates Natural Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Iron Gates Natural Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Iron Gates Natural Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Iron Gates Natural Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ilia / Marosillye / Elienmarkt​









The Red Bastion, part of a former citadel built in 16th century. 


In this building, the legend says that Gabriel Bethlen , Prince of Transylvania between 1613-1629, was born.


Photos and video by me



Ilia - Hunedoara County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Ilia - Hunedoara County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Ilia - Hunedoara County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Ilia - Hunedoara County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Ilia - Hunedoara County, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane Spa / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő​











The spa was founded by Romans in 102 CE. During their rule, it was one of most fashionable resorts, visited by aristocrats from all over the Roman world. Ruins of aqueducts, thermae, monuments have been discovered from that time, including six statues of Hercules. A copy of one of them stands in the center of the old town.



After the Roman period, the resort was abandoned for more than 1400 years. The Habsburg empire refounded the spa in 1736 preserving its ancient name, "Hercule's Baths". During the Austrian rule (1736-1918) somptuous Baroque and Neoclassical buildings have been constructed. The emperors and empresses Francisc I, Carolina, Franz Joseph and Elisabeth of Austria visited it. Franz Joseph called Herculane "the finest European resort".




The resort is situated at only 168 m altitude but has a ionizied athosphere similar to the one found at over 3000 m, as result of many waterfall,s pine forests and thermal springs.

The surroundings are a breathtaking natural wilderness, with mountains and crags covered in prehistoric forests typical for the Mediterranean climate. The area is a national park (Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park), one of the most precious in Europe.




Photos and video by me




*Neptun Baths *1883-1886


Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*The Hercules Statue *cast in 1848. Is a bigger copy of a Roman statue found in Herculane.


Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Catholic Church* built in 1838


Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*The ancient Roman Thermae* integrated in the building of contemporary Hotel Roman


Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




Other Roman thermae in front of Hotel Roman

 Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



Other sights


Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Băile Herculane Spa by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Traian vuia Museum​









Situated in Traian Vuia village, it exhibits items related to the inventor of the first powered monoplane in 1906, who was born in this village which later was renamed after him.

Previously, the village was called Bujoru.



Traian Vuia Museum by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Traian Vuia Museum by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Traian Vuia Museum by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Avrig / Freck / Felek​









The Brukenthal Summer Palace was built in 1771 as residence for baron Samuel von Brukenthal, the governor of Transylvania.




Avrig - Brukenthal Summer Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Avrig - Brukenthal Summer Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Avrig - Brukenthal Summer Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tismana Monastery​











Consecrated in 1377, the church was modified in 16th century and the cloister was rebuilt in 1850 in Neogothic style.

The monastery stands on a rock where in Antiquity was a Dacian fortress and later a Roman temple. It is surrounded by venerable forests.





Tismana Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Tismana Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Tismana Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Tismana Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Tismana Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Strehaia Monastery​









Built in 1645



Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Strehaia Monastery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​











Petru Solca​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Manuc's Inn​








Manuc's Inn is the oldest operating hotel building in Bucharest; it also houses a popular restaurant, several bars, a coffee-house, and (facing the street) several stores and an extensive bar. Its massive, multiply balconied courtyard hosted many performances and fairs and was a popular place for Romanian television crews to shoot folkloric performances. 


The inn was built in 1808, and originally owned by a wealthy and flamboyant Armenian entrepreneur, Emanuel Mârzaian, better known under his Turkish name Manuc-bei. By the middle of the 19th century, it was Bucharest's most important commercial complex, with 15 wholesalers, 23 retail stores, 107 rooms for offices or living, two receiving rooms and a pub.


The inn was the site of the preliminary talks for the Treaty of Bucharest, which put an end to the 1806–1812 Russo-Turkish war. 



*Click on images to enlarge*


Ovidiu Anca 1 2 3 4​











​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​


Enlarge
Ovidiu Anca​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș 1988​










Maramures 1988 by Duccio Pugliese, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest around 1845​

From the movie Misterele Bucureştilor (1983), with action places during the rule of Gheorghe Bibescu (1843-1848).

The population was at that time around 90,000 (1831 - 60,587, 1859 - 121,734)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cold winter in Bukovina​








Vatra Dornei


Enache Armand​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great photos from Romania...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:



Topleț, Cerna Valley​









This is one of the two localities, on Cerna Valley, the other being Băile Herculane.


Enlarge
Adriana Popa​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târnăveni and surroundings​









*Enlarge*
Ilie Olar​





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olt River at Sebeșul de Jos​









This is Olt River flowing through Transylvania but seen from Oltenia, from the part of Făgăraș Mountains that is in Vâlcea County.


Enlarge
martianul2008​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​




PRIMEVAL said:


> The first two pictures: the Roman Mosaic Edifice, 4th century CE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube at Ostrov​











Joli coin pour camper by Lapin velo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina




2012_02100038 by dacapus, on Flickr




2012_02100030 by dacapus, on Flickr




2012_02100023 by dacapus, on Flickr



2012_02120099 by dacapus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldovița and Sucevița​










Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr



Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​












*Ciocănești*



Ciocăneşti, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​



*Moldovița*



Moldoviţa, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr




Moldoviţa, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​



*Ciumârna Pass*



Drum 17A, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​





*Dragomirna Monastery*



Mănăstirea Dragomirna, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​




*Ciocănești*



Traditional House, Ciocăneşti, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr




Traditional House, Ciocăneşti, Moldavia, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pasărea Monastery​










Situated 29 km from the center of Bucharest, in a village with the same name between the Pustnicu (or Cernica) and Brănești forests.


It was founded in 1813 and the main church is a foundation of Calinic (abbot of Cernica, later bishop and saint), from 1846.


Is a romantic place, on a lake bordered by forest.


Mihaela Cătălina Costin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea​










First two pictures from 1975 and 1973



*Enlarge*
Dragoș Dan​
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș​









Second photo: building from the monastery complex designed in 1886 by Lecomte du Noüy.


acc31.wordpress.com​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râșnov Castle​









14th century


acc31.wordpress.com​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​












Attila Csedő​



*Brădești / Fenyéd*


















​






*Vasileni / Homoródszentlászló*














*Călugăreni / Homoródremete*













*Alexăndrița / Sándortelke*














*Petecu / Székelypetek*












*Șiclod / Siklód*























*Bulgăreni / Bogárfalva*













*Satu Mic / Kecsetkisfalud*












*Atia / Atyha*













*Arvăteni / Árvátfalva*













*Forțeni / Farcád*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​


Attila Csedő​


*Frumoasa /Szépvíz *












*Apața / Apáca*













*Eliseni / Székelyszenterzsébet*























*Belin / Bölön*

























*Șoimușu Mare / Nagysolymos*














*Cădaciu Mare / Nagykadács*



























*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda / Szeklerburg*














*Dealu / Oroszhegy*














*Ocland / Oklánd* - second picture - gate from 1809























*Bisericani / Székelyszentlélek*














*Bulgăreni / Bogárfalva*













*Comănești / Homoródkeményfalva*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Densuș​








The church built with Roman spolia at an unknown date and completed in 13th century



Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr




Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr





Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr





Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr




Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr





Densus by ribizlifozelek, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!

Is built on the place of former Princely Court.



PICT0226 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr




PICT0231 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr



PICT0228 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr




PICT0262 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr




PICT0229 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Râșnov​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Peleș​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​









Founded in 1290, cloister built in 1440

Csarab 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iernut / Radnót / Radnuten​









Kornis-Rakóczi-Bethlen Castle built in 1545, modified 1660


Csarab 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains​



















Mustaine​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crișeni / Körispatak​













Attila Csedő 1 2​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari Castle​










Photos I shot yesterday from Albina Mountain near the castle



Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Albina Mountain​

Situated near the castle and the hegiht on which it stands, would be a good place to photograph the castle and valley behind it if it wasn't completely covered with forests.


I found a clearance in the vegetation but not as big as to shoot a fine panorama.

The forest covering the mountain as well surrounding areas and even most of Făgăraș Mountains seems old growth (never cut). Perhaps the percent of Romanian forests that are old growth is much higher than is thought (10-15% instead of 3%).



Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Bear dung *(containing blackberry). There was full of bear dungs in the forest, indication of the many bears. In Făgăraș live the largest population of bears after Eastern Carpathians, perhaps 1500-2000 bears.


Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Albina Mountain near Poenari Castle by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

My real _Man vs Wild_ adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains​











These are photos made when I got lost after making photos of Poenari fortress. The night caught me on mountain, in deep forests. I decided to follow water courses downstream to reach a human settlement and I walked along a brook and then along a river that later I heard is Limpedea. At that moment was completely dark. 


Limpedea Valley is in its upper sector an unbelieveble wild gorges, wigh a river bed 3 to 10 m wide and stone walls inclided between 70° and 90° (vertical) and up to 100 m high. There are many waterfalls, some as high as 10 m and huge trees (up to 1 m in diameter and 20-30 m tall) growing from river bed or from surrounding rocks. In river bed there are extremely numerous fallen trees in various stages of putrefaction, together with many rocks, some very big. In the night, the sight of these gorges, rocks and trees was fantastic. Unfortunately, I thought that my flash can't reach a big distance and I didn't made photos in the gorges.



The mountains in these areas are full of bears, lynxes, deers and other animals, as shown by their many footprints in the sand strips of the river bed.



While going along the gorges I had to pass over waterfalls and other dificult sectors. At one point, I entered in the water of a basin 1 m deep, wetting my clothes.


I walked like this 1 or two hours, when I slipped on a rock and my headlamp fell in the water. At that moment, I was without any light source, alone in the forest. It was so dark that I couldn't see anything, except the dark blue sky above the forest.


As I feared animals, I tried to climb a tree but the slopes of the gorges were so abrupt that I had to hardly crawl through mud. Later I climbed up 1-2 m in a tree suspended above abyss where I spent some hours. 



Around me, wild animals where searching their food, including one or more bears which I recognized after the sound of their heavy body cracking fallen branches. 


Then I went down from tree as I feared that if I would doze, I would fall in the abyss below. I spent more hours on an abrupt slope and then another hours in the river bed, without sleeping in the entire night and being wet in a temperature of ~10°C. 


To the morning, before dawn, I saw at 5 m from me the phoshorescent eyes of a bear at which I shout and he went off. 


Then, I finished my walk along the gorges and arrived in Arefu village.






These photos are taken while I was still on Albina Mountain and was getting dark.



My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Limpedea Valley*. The final sector of the gorges, less spectacular.


My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Bear and lynx footprints* one near another


My real Man vs Wild adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari Castle and Albina Mountain


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Poenari Castle​
> 
> 
> 
> ...








PRIMEVAL said:


> Albina Mountain​
> 
> Situated near the castle and the hegiht on which it stands, would be a good place to photograph the castle and valley behind it if it wasn't completely covered with forests.
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> My real _Man vs Wild_ adventure - Limpedea Valley, Făgăraș Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...







PRIMEVAL said:


> Albina Mountain


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - Princely Church​












Photos I shot yesterday.




Built by Basarab I (1310 - 1352), the founder of Wallachia in 1352 as church of the Princely Court (13th century).

The paintings made in 1364-1369, in late Byzantine (or Palaeologan) style, are the most complete and precious in Romania. The church was proposed as Unesco Heritage site.

Inside the church is the sculpted tomb of Vladislav I (or Vlaicu Vodă, 1364 - 1377).





Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Curtea de Argeș - the Princely Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Town's main street


Curtea de Argeș by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa​









Situated in mirific landscapes with tall fir trees and centuries old forests, the resort has a clean ionized air and is unique for some rare mineral waters.




poppali1​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa​



poppali1​



21305420​


----------



## Belizarius (Oct 9, 2010)

*Sighisoara by night*

Photo I shot this year during my second trip to Romania.


----------



## Belizarius (Oct 9, 2010)

This same street seen from the other side.


----------



## Belizarius (Oct 9, 2010)

Clock Tower at night.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda /Szeklerburg​


















Detectivul​






























​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Miercurea Ciuc looks beautiful! kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you njemanja2 for your moving words! They mean much to me. 


Here are some photos made by me yesterday along the Victory Avenue and some adjacent streets, presented not in the order of the route. 






PRIMEVAL said:


> Catholic Cathedral an Cathedral Plaza​
> 
> The *St. Joseph Cathedral* of the Catholic Archdiocese of Bucharest was built in 1873-1884. the Archdiocesan Palace was built in 1925.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Axente Sever / Frauendorf / Asszonyfalva​










P1110051_on the road in Romania by giancarlino, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Golden Tulip Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Victoria Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...







PRIMEVAL said:


> Casino Palace - Vernescu House​
> 
> Built in 1820, it was one of Bucharest's most imposing buildings in the first half of 19th century. It passed by several owners and had various destinations.
> 
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> Geroge Enescu National Museum - Cantacuzino Palace​
> 
> The building was finished in 1902, being erected for Gheorghe Grigore Cantacuzino, a very rich man and president of ministerial council.
> 
> ...










PRIMEVAL said:


> Romanian Academy​
> 
> 
> These are the old headquarters of the Academy, which will remain in use together with the commie building (posts #31 and #32) near Parliament.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Victory Square​
> 
> 
> 
> ...










PRIMEVAL said:


> Alexandru Alley​
> 
> Situated near Victoria Palace, is a large area of expensive and beautiful villas built mostly in first half of 20th century.
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Revolution Square​
> 
> 
> *Athénée Palace Hotel*, now a Hilton, may have been Europe's most notorious den of spies in the years leading up to World War II, and only slightly less so during the Cold War.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Victory Avenue​
> 
> Images from various points along the 2.7 km long road
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Victory Avenue​
> 
> 
> *Museum of Art Collections*, a branch of National Museum of Art, exhibits paintings, sculptures and other art works donated to the State since 1927.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​



PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest neighborhoods of villas (making one third or more of the city's total surface) is like a museum of architecture of a variety of styles not matched in many (if any) European cities.
> 
> "Visiting" these streets with Google Street View can give an idea about what I'm talking, for example this is Alexandru Alley previously presented. But there are hundreds such streets, in fact ~one third of the city if not more.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​












PRIMEVAL said:


> mydeepdark​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from Piatra Mare Massif...​









...toward Brașov and the Land of Bârsa Depression



mydeepdark​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viișoara, Neamț County​










Gabriel Ivănescu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​










adycfrbucuresti​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia​










Alba Iulia, Romania. by djbalbas, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​










BIODIVERSITY: Developers Stalk the Carpathians by IPS Inter Press Service, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian Plain and the Danube around Giurgiu​










One of the rare glimpses of the river as we cycle through Romania by Stunita, on Flickr



A cold morning... by Stunita, on Flickr



A friendly family on their horse and cart by Stunita, on Flickr



Sun setting over Romania by Stunita, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rucăr - Bran Pass​











Iosif Petran​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovicioara​











Iosif Petran​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brateiu / Pretai / Baráthely​









aleea13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ormeniș / Irmesch / Szászörményes​









Saxon fortified church 15-18th centuries


aleea13​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jibou / Zsibó / Siben​











Ionuț Marinca​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina​










Alexandru Paraschiv​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Jiu seen from Parâng​











László Dénes ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea​









Marc Meurs​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borșa​









Borșa is a town and resort situated in Maramureș, on the road connecting this historical province with Bukovina through Prislop Pass, between Maramureș and Rodna Mountains. 


Gabriel Timiș​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lighthouse of Tuzla​











claucris93​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Agigea / Acıçay​









At the 2011 census, Agigea had 5,822 Romanians (90.46%), 95 Turks (1.48%), 443 Tatars (6.88%) etc.


Laurențiu Mitu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vadu Crișului/ Rév ​










Paul-89​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Postăvaru Peak above Poiana Brașov​










Andrei Dan​​


----------



## Printingservices (Sep 29, 2012)

*Romania - one photo per post*








Romania is the best place for tourism in the world the tourism GDP of Romania is growing up day by day.There are many natural landscape and rich historical places at Romania.Thank you


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​












other1_f​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​










DSC_2087 by PaulFCB, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Snagov Monastery​









The church built in 1517 and painted in 1563.



Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Brașov




Untitled by Cezar-Sab, on Flickr​


----------



## Belizarius (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cluj Napoca*

Street of Cluj Napoca.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Snagov Monastery​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Photos made yesterday
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers​
> ...










PRIMEVAL said:


> Romexpo​
> 
> Is an expositional center including a domed arena and 42 other pavilions.
> 
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> Unicredit Ţiriac Bank HQ​
> 
> Inaugurated in 2012, it has 17,000 m².
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> House of the Free Press​
> 
> 
> Casa Presei Libere (The House of the Free Press) was the tallest building in the city between 1956 and 2007.
> ...










PRIMEVAL said:


> Kiseleff Boulevard​
> 
> 
> Is a major road in Bucharest that runs as a northward continuation of Calea Victoriei / Victory Avenue. The road was created in 1832 by Pavel Kiselyov, the commander of the Russian occupation troops in Wallachia and Moldavia. The name was converted from Kiselyov to Kiseleff, using the French transliteration of Russian names at the time.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Alexandru Constantinescu Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Charles de Gaule Square​
> 
> 
> 
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Calea Dorobanților​
> 
> Calea Dorobanţi is one of the oldest streets with heavy traffic in Bucharest. The area around the street was designed and built as an exclusive distric. The current name was given to the street in 1878, after the Romanian War of Independence, as a tribute to the Romanian infantry troops (Dorobanţi in Romanian) which fought in Pleven, Vidin and Grivitsa.
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard​
> 
> Connects Victory and Roman squares.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Some other buildings and places:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> *Herăstrău Park*
> 
> 
> Herăstrău Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Otopeni Airport​
> 
> 
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Lipscani Street at 11,30 PM​
> 
> 
> Lipscani is the heart of oldest district of Bucharest, known as Centrul Istoric.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caransebeș​


















Detectivul​











​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely,/ Neumarkt am Mieresch​










Orthodox (1934), Reformed (14-15th century) and Catholic (1764) churches. Another magnificent building, the Greek-Catholic Cathedral, doesn't appear here.


fulop57​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jibert / Seiburg / Zsiberk​

The church is rebuilt in 1868.


rupeaturistica.ro​










































medraft​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dacia / Stein / Garát​


13-16th century basilica with bell tower rebuilt in 1845



rupeaturistica.ro​



























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jimbor / Sommerburg / Székelyzsombor​

On the hill there is a 14th century fortification.


The medieval church in the village was much reconstructed and modified.


rupeaturistica.ro 1 2​


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Temeschburg, Timis


Catedrala Mitropolitana din Timisoara by juancarcantabria, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Are you a revisionist, Mr Sagan? The names of the places in Romanian are obligatory, please. Thank you.




Photos I made today


Bucharest Metro​









It is one of the most accessed systems of the Bucharest public transport network with a ridership of 177.23 million passengers in 2010 (averaging out at 485,000 passengers per day).

In total, the network is 69.25 km long and has 51 stations.


The first line, M1, opened on November 16, 1979, running from Timpuri Noi to Semănătoarea (now Petrache Poenaru). It was 6.2 km long with 6 stations.


Following this, more lines were opened at interval of every 2-4 years.







*Unirii 1 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway, Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 Stations*


Bucharest Subway - passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 stations by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 stations by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Unirii 2 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​[/QUOTE]











*Piața Romană* (Roman Square) *Station*


Bucharest Subway - Piața Romană Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Piața Romană Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Victory Square 1 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*University Station*


Bucharest Subway - University Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Radu Vodă former monastery​









Founded by ruler Alexandru al II-lea Mircea (1568-1577) as a strong fortified complex, which will be partly rebuilt around 1620. 

The walls and cells will be dismantled in 19th century, remaining onlty the church and the bell tower.

Today is the church of the Orthodox Seminary (theological college) whose buildings are in imediate vicinity, on the small proeminence / hill on which the monastery stands.




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



19th century watercolor with the Radu Vodă Monastery and Bucur Church


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - National Library - interiors​



*Entrance*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Ground floor*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*First floor*. To date, only the ground floor and the first floor are open to public. There is also a mezzanine which appears in pictures.


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Reading rooms at first floor*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Bonus: exterior of thewing of Ministry of Culture and Dâmbovița River in fron of the Library


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## dachlos (Sep 26, 2008)

foarte tare pozele, le-am vazut thread-ul complet!!! romania este o foarte frumoase tara, cea are frumoase orase si landscapes! si limba romana este dragut! 
greeting from Chile!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you dachlos :cheers:






More photos from Bucharest:


Bucharest - the Patriarchate​



Inedite angle of the the former *Palace of Chamber of Deputies* (now called Palace of Patriarchate), from the Ienăchiță Văcărescu Street. This street is in second picture with the Palace at its end.


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







Less inedite angles of the same Palace 


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









The *Cathedral of Patriarchate* (and bell tower) and the *Residence of the Patriarch*, confusingly named "Palace of Patriachate" too.


The white-bearded guy in last picture is not the Patriarch but some bishop.



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Statue of A. I. Cuza* on the alley descending from Hill of Patriarchate to Unification Square.


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

More photos from yesterday:




Bucharest - University Square​












In 15th century, here was the northern limit of the city. Around 1700, the limit was already around what is today Roman Square.

In 1679 was built here the Princely School, which in 18th century will become Princely Academy (a sort of university) and in 1818 will become St. Sava National School. (info source)






In second half of 19th century, this was the most emblematic part of the city, as capital of a country that passed from Oriental style in architecture and way of life (dressing, habits etc) to a country of Western culture and to a state with modern institutions.



The oldest wings of the building of the University are from 1864 (built on the place of former St. Sava National School), while other wing was rebuilt after 1944 bombings.





The statues in front of the University represents:


*Michael the Brave* (1558–1601) was the Prince of Wallachia (1593–1601), of Transylvania (1599–1600), and of Moldavia (1600). He ruled all three principalities in a personal union for a short period of time. The statue, made in 1874, was the first statue of Bucharest.

*Ion Heliade Rădulescu* (1802–1872), academic and man of letters, statue made in 1879.

*Gheorghe Lazăr* (1779-1821), Transylvanian-born Romanian scholar, the founder of the first Romanian language school in Bucharest, St. Sava in 1818. Statue made in 1889.
*Spiru Haret* (1851-1912) Romanian-Armenian mathematician, astronomer and politician.




The building that is now the Romanian Commercial Bank was built in 1906-1935, for the other one, with a banner of Social DEmocratic Party, I couldn't find info.




The square is now a construction site, a parge underground parking being built underneath.





University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Șuțu Palace* built in 1833-1835 after the plans of Viennese architects Conrad Schwink și Johann Veit for Alexandros Soutzos / Alexandru Suţu, a Phanariote Greek who ruled as Prince of Moldavia (1801-1802) and Prince of Wallachia (1802, 1806, 1818-1821). 



The palace houses The Museum of Bucharest, with interesting artefacts discovered archaeologically around the city and objects reflecting its history between 15- early 20th centuries.





Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










Another view of the square and Ion Ghica, a street near the Șuțu Palace. 


University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Ion Ghica Street near University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Modernist buildings along Magheru Avenue​



As I said in a previous post, this thoroughout was the pride and most modern part of Bucharest in the period between wars. 


Several of the buildings built then have collapsed at the 1977 earthquake (some of them collapsed only partially and have been modified afterward). The ones that still stands have a weak support structure making them vulnerable at a next serious earthquake.


See a video with the 1977 earthquake here.





*Intersection with Rosetti Street*. This rounded appartment buildings were making one of the most characteristic sights of the the city in the period between wars. Recently, one of two was consolidated and renovated as you can see. These works costs more than building it from skratch, as the new support structure must be implemented in the old building by breaking the floors and so on.



Intersection Rosetti -Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Intersection Rosetti -Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Patria Cinema* is among the best-known movie theatres in Bucharest, housed in Horia Creangă's 10-story ARO building (named after the insurance firm that had it built), designed in 1929 and completed in 1931.


Patria Cinema, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Hotel Ambasador* opened in 1937, designed by architect Aghir Culina.


Hotel Ambasador, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Hotel Lido*, built in 1930 was at his time the most modern in the city and the first to have a pool with artificial waves (which still exists in the back side).


Hotel Lido, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to say that when I was in Bucharest in September I was really impressed with the architecture from -20 and -30ties. Especially I liked round bulding with "Tehnoimport" inscription and a bit art nouveauing building of post office.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> I have to say that when I was in Bucharest in September I was really impressed with the architecture from -20 and -30ties. Especially I liked round bulding with "Tehnoimport" inscription and a bit art nouveauing building of post office.



You mean probably the former Post Office Palace, now CEC Bank. Have you entered it? Maybe I'll manage to make some pictures inside, is very beautiful.










Some more photos made yesterday:

*Dacia Boulevard close to Roman Square*. In the first picture appears a part of the Hotel Howard Johnson Grand Plaza, built in 1973 under the name Hotel Dorobanți (is 70 m tall).

The second picture is the colonnade of a building on Roman Square.



Dacia Boulevard near Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dacia Boulevard near Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*British Council*


British Council, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Lahovary Square* (in the same area) - a palace in this square


Lahovary Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








Inside *Unirea Shopping Center*


Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Unification Avenue and Square*


Unification Square, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Brătianu Avenue* and Unification Square


Brătianu Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

And some photos made today:







National Art Museum (former Royal Palace)​














The history of the Palace:

-In 1815 was built the Golescu House with 25 rooms. 

-In 1837 the house becomes the new Princely Court of ruler Alexandru Ghica (historically, the court was situated in Lipscani area, were are its ruins, called Old Court).


-Between 1859-1866 was residence of Alexandru Ioan Cuza, ruler of United Principalities (Wallachia and Moldavia).

-In 1866 becomes the residence of King Carol I.

- After a fire in 1926 it was demolished and the present Palace was built after the plans of architect Nicolae Nenciulescu.






In 1950 was created the National Art Museum and hosted in the numerous and big rooms of the palace.



The museum was damaged during the 1989 Romanian Revolution that led to the downfall of Nicolae Ceauşescu. In 2000, part of the museum reopened to the public, housing the modern Romanian collection and the international collection; the comprehensive Medieval art collection, which now features works salvaged from monasteries destroyed during the Ceauşescu era, reopened in spring 2002. There are also two halls that house temporary exhibits.



The international collection includes works by Old Masters such as Domenico Veneziano, El Greco, Tintoretto, Jan van Eyck, Jan Brueghel the Elder, Peter Paul Rubens, and Rembrandt, plus a smattering of works by impressionists such as Claude Monet and Alfred Sisley. 



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​


*Lobby at European Masters section* (southern wing of the Palace)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Stairs and corridors at European Masters section*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*European Masters - Printmaking Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​



*European Masters - Italian School*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​



*German and Austrian Schools*. First picture: Lucas Cranach the Elder



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Some painting by a Master from Nurnberg* 


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Spanish School*. Second picture: three paintings by El Greco



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












* Netherlandish School *- Pieter Brueghel the Young


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​


*Flamish School* - Rubens


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Dutch School*. Third picture: Rembrandt


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​




*French School*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*French School* - Room of 19-20th century. General view (sculptures by rodin in the middle), paintings by Monet (second and third photos), Sisley, and a sculpture by Rodin


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum​




*European Masters section - exit staircase*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest - CEC Palace​
> 
> Inaugurated in 1900
> 
> comunicatemedia.ro​


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​

Today made pictures by me 



PRIMEVAL said:


> *Scaune ("Chairs") Church*, 1704
> 
> 
> Scaune Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aiud / Nagyenyed / Straßburg am Mieresch​










Wikimedia 1 2​



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​











Wikimedia 1 2 3​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hinchiriș and Brădet, Bihor County​












Wikimedia 1 2​

*Hinchiriș* - wooden church from first half of 18th century or 17th century

































*Brădet* - 1733





























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​




PRIMEVAL said:


> vladdygo​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lauraneli (Oct 19, 2012)

An amazing and undiscovered country.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Brădet and Tutana monastic settlements, Argeș County​












submunte.wordpress.com 1 2 3​

*Brădet Hermitage*. Brădetu is the last village on Vâlsan Valley. The hermitage was built shortly after 1396. The paintings from 1761 follow the inititial iconography, including the votive offering panel with Mircea the Elder (ruler of Wallachia 1386–1418) and his lady. Thw wooden porch was added in 1787.



















































Bonus: traditional house on Vâlsan Valley




















*Tutana Monastery*. First built during Mircea the Elder's rule, it was rebuilt in 1508 and in present form in 1586.



















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lupșa, Arieș Valley, Alba County​











Ancestral village in Apuseni Mountains, whose inhabitants were historically mostly gold miners and agricultors (they're working in gold mines in Baia de Arieș, Roșia Montană and others).








Ana Maria Cătălina 1 2​
*15th century wooden church* (belonging to a monastery)

​









*15th century St. George Orthodox church*





​









*Ethnographic museum*




​










*Arieș Valley from Lupșa to Baia de Arieș*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia de Arieș / Offenburg / Aranyosbánya​


The town (	3.433 inhabitants) was founded by German miners and in 1327 received mining town rights.










Ana Maria Cătălina 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Timiș seen from train​












ionutz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lazu, Dobruja​








Tatar mosque. 

Population in 2011: 1032, 89,6% Romanians, 7,9% Tatars, 1,9% Turks


Martin Graef​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​










Doru Ungureanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Lupșa, Arieș Valley, Alba County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> Baia de Arieș / Offenburg / Aranyosbánya​
> 
> 
> The town ( 3.433 inhabitants) was founded by German miners and in 1327 received mining town rights.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Defile of Timiș seen from train​
> 
> 
> 
> ...














PRIMEVAL said:


> Lazu, Dobruja​
> 
> 
> 
> ...














PRIMEVAL said:


> Galați​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Ocna​











The town (population 13,597) and the Răducanu Monastery (built around 1700)


Targu-Ocna​









ifraga​









BogdanGoim 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trotuș Valley​












*Poieni*. Third picture: first mechanically-drilled oil well in Romania (1861)

Gabi Țuțuianu​






Marius Stoian​






Radu Constantin​


















*Păcuri*

Marius Stoian​


















*Bogata*

Gabi Țuțuianu​


















*Cucuieți*

Gabi Țuțuianu​




















*Dofteana*

Gabi Țuțuianu 1 2​




























*Bridge near Dărmăneasca*

V.T.​


















*Comănești* - the road to Ghimeș

jackpp​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bacău​










BogdanGoim​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pleșa, Bukovina​










In Bucovina by Roxy_T, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vârciorog, Bihor County​








17th century wooden church

Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mătisești, Apuseni Nature Park​










florinC​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ojdula / Ozsdola and Zăbala / Zabola, Covasna County​











Ozsdola - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr



Catholic church in Ozsdola by Paul.White, on Flickr



Sun rays over Szekely Land by Paul.White, on Flickr



Zabola by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Between Ceahlău and Piatra Neamț​














*Vaduri and Bisericani Reservoirs*


Gabriel Ivănescu​​


biliboc​​

Florin Savin​


















*Bisericani Monastery* - founded in 15th century, church from 1535

jurnalulcalatoruluiroman.blogspot.ro​


























*Bistrița Monastery* - founded in 1407, church, belltower and adjoined palace from 15th century. Inside the church are buried Alexander the Kind (founder, 1400-1432) and others

Romeo Ferrari​







BogdanGoim








george & nicoleta​







Wikipedia​
















*Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir*

Ioan Ciubotaru​​

Levente Székely​​









*Piatra Neamț*


Piatra Neamt... by danny necula, on Flickr​

grigo112.​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​










Iași figures prominently in Jewish history. In 1855, Iași was the home of the first-ever Yiddish-language newspaper, Korot Haitim, and, in 1876, the site of what was arguably the first-ever professional Yiddish theater performance, established by Avraham Goldfaden. The words of HaTikvah, the national anthem of Israel, were written in Iași by Naftali Herz Imber. According to the 1930 census, with a population of 34,662 (some 34%) out of the total of 102,872, Jews were the second largest ethnic group in Iași. During the war, while the full scale of the Holocaust remained generally unknown to the Allied Powers, the Iași pogrom stood as one of the known examples of Axis brutality toward the Jews. The pogrom lasted from 29 June to 6 July 1941, and over 13,266 people, or one third of the Jewish population, were massacred in the pogrom itself or in its aftermath, and many were deported. 




PRIMEVAL said:


> *The Great Synagogue*, 1671, Romania's oldest preserved synagogue
> 
> 
> The Big Synagogue, Iasi -Romania by liormania, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt​











Constantin Voutsen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea County​










A different monastery than previous one but with the same name, this one is situated in Oltenia.


First built in 1494, it was rebuilt in 1846-1855 after an earthquake. On the surrounding hills and in a cave in nearby gorges are three hermitages depending of monastery (one of them appears in these pictures), from 17-18th centuries.


biserici.org​







putereortodoxa.wordpress.com​







tzoanca.wordpress.com​






ViperDex​







Gabriel Avramovici​







florincernat58.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​










*Oradea Citadel*, founded in 11th century, rebuilt in 1569-1648









Farkas Csaba Tamás​​






*Episcopal Palace*, 1773









Nelu Faur​​





*State Theatre*, 1900

umbra_marului_de_aur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sihla Hermitage​









In 17th-early 18th centuries, in these cold mountains (called Stânișoara, now a natural park) lived for several decades without human contact a hermit woman, Teodora. After her death, a hermitage was founded here. The oldest among the churches is the "One wood" church, built in 1763 (in image).


Ioan Ciubotaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse Friendship Bridge​











gabachat​


----------



## fatym (Sep 18, 2012)

wow..I think Romania is a fantastic country...and very interesting


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Fatym!


Danube​

Doru Sava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​












Csaba Tamás Farkas 1 2​


















George Marinescu​​


Lorant Orban 1 2​

















Ion Nelu Șerban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you Fatym!
> 
> 
> Danube​
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Arad​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

TAROM Headquarters - Otopeni​











Founded in 1920, is one of the oldest airlines in the world.

The airline transported over 1.7 million passengers in 2009 and 2.2 million in 2010.


apolloro.blogspot.ro​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Drobeta-Turnu Severin​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ion Urucu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By me, made this evening 




PRIMEVAL said:


> Plumbuita Monastery​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați and Brăila​











PRIMEVAL said:


> *Brăila* - Maria Filotti Theatre, 1896
> 
> despreusi.blogspot.ro​
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​
















monytor92 1 2​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovița River west of Bucharest​











Liviu Ștefan Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.


_*...continuing*_


Harghita / Hargita County​













*Mihăileni / Csíkszentmihály*

Dragoș Bârzote​​








*Bisericani / Székelyszentlélek*

Dragoș Bârzote​​











*Corund / Korond*

Attila Adorjáni ​​
Dragoș Bârzote​​









*Praid / Parajd*

Dragoș Bârzote http://www.panoramio.com/photo/267022751​​

codavi11​​











*Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós / Niklasmarkt*

Csaba Tamás Farkas​​











*Lăzarea / Szárhegy / Grünberg* - Lázár Castle, 1450-1658

Wikimedia​​

katlin​​













*Varșag / Székelyvarság*

Attila Csedő​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.


_*...continuing*_


Harghita / Hargita County​




*Imper / Kászonimpér* - Balázs manor house, 1833

Wikipedia​
















*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely / Odorhellen* - Jesus chapel, 13th century and Reformed College, founded in 1670 


Jézus Szíve-kápolna / Jesus chapel by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr




a székelyudvarhelyi Baczkamadarasi Kis Gergely Református Kollégium / Reformed College in Székelyudvarhely by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


















*Şumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó / Schomlenberg *

George Alexandru Mar…​​









*Atia / Atyha*

Wikimedia​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căldărușani Monastery, lake and forest​













Dragoș Bârzote 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romanian Plain north of Bucharest​




















*Lake Balotești*

Geosergio​​











*Ghermănești*

Geosergio​​










*Buftea*

Douglas MacGregor​​











*Lake Brănești*

morzaq​​









*Sitaru Monastery* - from the monastery built in 1627, only the church survives, with beautiful murals inside. The monastery is completely surrounded by a small forest, remnant of Codrii Vlăsiei forests that up to 19th century were covering most of the area of Romanian Plain around Bucharest

MihaiV74​​









*Vânători* - 18th century church

Dragoș Bârzote​​











*Hagiești* - church built in 1703

Dragoș Bârzote​















*Turbați Hermitage* - the church has painted inside as founders Rafail V (ruler of Transylvania 1217-1218) and Matei Basarab, which means it was built in 13th century and repaired or rebuilt around 1640. Its aspect and plan is specific for the architecture of Vlach-Bulgar empire (12-13th centuries) (source). 

Dragoș Bârzote​














*Dridu* - this village gave the name to Dridu archaeological culture, characteristic for the period of First Bulgar empire (8th-11th centuries) for most territory of Romania and Bulgaria.

In pictures: wooden church from 1782 and river Ialomița

Emil Lupu​​

Ady74​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries in Bukovina​













Source of pictures: inbucovina.ro​




*Putna Monastery* - founded in 1466, buildings from 15th century (Treasure Tower), 1662 (the church), 18th century (bell tower, cells) and later.

Richest museum of a monstery in Romania, with many medieval tapestries, illuminated books etc.

The tomb of Stephen the Great, most celebrated Moldavian prince and founder of the monastery, is inside the church.







































*Râșca Monastery* - Founded in 1363 as Bogdănești Monastery, was rebuilt in 16th century. The church has exterior paintings from 1542, the walls were rebuilt in 17th century and the cells and bell tower in 19th century.








































*Probota Monastery* - the complex dates from 1530 (church and "clisiarnița", the other building in the courtyard) and 1550 - the walls.


















































*Voroneț Monastery* - church built in 1488, extended and painted on the outside wlls in 1547




















*Sucevița Monastery* - church built in 1584, exterior paintings from 1601, surrounding fortifications from 1605









































*Hagigadar Armenian Monastery* - church and walls from 1512































*Teodoreni Monastery (Suceava city)* - church, cells, bell tower from 1597, walls from 18th century





























*Dragomirna Monastery* - 1602-1627

mitocudragomirneirangerjunior.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​











Bishop​







George Alexandru Marinescu 1 2​

















Marian Ghiță​







Csaba Tamás Farkas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caraș-Severin County​














*DN6 Road* (Bucharest-Timișoara) on Timiș Valley

Virgis​




















*DN57 (Orșova-Oravița)* near Bozovici

Virgis​

















*Bozovici*

Wikimedia​





















*Mehadia*

Ernestooo​









Constantin Zaharia​​












*Iabalcea / Jabalče* - Croat village

Wikimedia​



















*Grădinari*

Wikimedia​


















*Băile Herculane / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő*


nelutzu​​












*Topleț*


Wikimedia​​














*Reșița / Reschitz / Resicabánya / Rešica / Решица*


sara prã geal by terapie, on Flickr​

bogdyspeo.wordpress.com​
















​


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the efforts it takes introducing this wonderful country to us


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers:


Biertan / Birthälm and Agnita / Agnetheln​












sibiu-turism.ro 1 2​
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
Constanța County​













*Romania / Bulgaria border* (in the middle of the image)

 
Wikimedia​​












*Danube - Black Sea Canal* at Agigea, Murfatlar and Medgidia 

Wikimedia​







Bradeanu F 1 2​




















Danube - Black Sea Canal, Medgidia Romania by brianj.lowe, on Flickr​













*Techirghiol*

Enache Haralambie​




















*Constanța / Tomis / Köstence / Кюстенджа* - former harbour station (1935) and National History Museum

Wikimedia​








Wikimedia​


Scythian bowl from Castelu (5th century BCE)










Sculpture of a Thracian-Scythian chief from Sibioara (5th century BCE)












Venus of Tomis and head of Aphrodite discovered at Tomis / Constanța (2nd century CE)






















Byzantine artefact from Păcuiul lui Soare


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*...continuing*


Constanța County​




*Histria* - the Greek-Roman city (7th century BCE-&th century CE) and its museum

Mihai-Daniel Banu 1 2​







Wikimedia​









































*Civitas Tropaensium* - Roman city (2nd-7th centuries CE) founded near Tropaeum Traiani monument

Wikimedia​
















​














*Near Eforie Sud*

Mihai Călin​






Ligiu Mihai​


















*Tuzla*

4x4amster​




















*Danube at Hârșova*

Lucian D​




















*Lake Siutghiol*

Alexandru Guriță​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*...continuing*


Constanța County​



*Cernavodă / Boğazköy / Черна вода* - Memet Efendi mosque, 1868 and Danube near city

vilagmecsetei.blogspot.ro​








vasand​

















*Fântâna Mare / Başpunar* - mosque (1860) and fountain which is the only source of water in the village

ziuaveche.ro​




















*Mangalia / Callatis / Mankalya / Мангалия* - Esmahan Sultan mosque, 1575

alaxandra.wordpress.com​
















​












*Satu Nou* - wooden church from 1863. According to Ottoman Law, the churches must not be taller than a mounted man. Behind the church is the Oltina Lake

Wikipedia​​















*Izvoarele* - wooden church from 1863

Wikipedia​






















*Gârlița* and Bugeac Lake

Cătălin Popa​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Motrului Monastery, Mehedinți County​











A well preserved and precious fortified complex founded at the end of 14th century and rebuilt in 1519 and in present form in 1642. The church has paintings from 1704.



Mihai Vasilescu​




































​

Wikipedia​






































Franz Schneider​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
Wooden churches from Bihor County​













In Romania are preserved over 1440 wooden churches built before 1918. ~650 are in Transylvania, Banat, Crișana and Maramureș, over 490 in Oltenia, Muntenia and Dobrogea abd over 300 in Moldavia. (source)



Presenting them by region offers the posibility of comparing the differences between vernacular styles and also to explore the natural and rural landscapes where these churches are situated.



The counties with the highest numbers are those in north-west: Bihor, Sălaj, Maramureș and Cluj. The ones in these regions are also the best preserved and richest decorated. Most of them have beautiful naive paintings and carved decorations whose motifs are those of Romanian peasant art, with roots in Antiquity and Prehistory. Also, often they have precious collections of books and other old objects.




Source of pictures: Wikimedia​





*Stâncești* - 1752





























































*Sebiș* - before 1724


















​













*Cociuba Mică* - 1715








































*Talpe* - 1731




























​













*Totoreni* - 1697




















*Lazuri de Beiuș* - built in two periods: late middle age (possibly 14-16th centuries) and 18th century




















*Fâșca* - 1759








​










*Șoimi* - late 18th century




















*Fânațe* - 1796































*Brătești* - 1738



















*Surduc* - late 18th century



















*Săldăbagiu Mic* - 1769



















*Valea de Jos* - 1734




























​











*Luncșoara* - 1760




















*Saca* - ~1724


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
Argeș County​















*Cotmeana Monastery* - founeed in 1292 was rebuilt two times in 14th century, the form of the present church dating from around 1388. Here are the oldest bells in Wallachia (1385) and the only ones from this province that escapes First World War, when the occupying German-Hungarian Army melted all the bells.

In first picture: Mircea the Elder (1386–1418) 

submunte.wordpress.com​













































*Negru Vodă Monastery - Câmpulung-Muscel* - founded in 1215, the fortified complex dates mostly from 17th century: walls, gate/bell tower, Princely House. The Abbott house is from 18th century and the church from ewarly 19th century.

submunte.wordpress.com​







Wikimedia​










































*Curtea de Argeș* - votive offering (around 1370) of founder Basarab I


Dan Movilă​





















*Jupânești* - wooden church from 1742, one of the best preserved and finest in Muntenia

traiesteromaneste.ro​






http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biserica_de_lemn_din_Jup%C3%A2ne%C8%99ti,_Arge%C8%99​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Panorama of *Jupânești*


1 by ssorini, on Flickr






Argeș County - Cetățeni Cave Hermitage​


In this place in Antiquity existed one of the most important davae - Dacian settlements, with a fortified acropolis surrounded by 2.5 m thick walls. In 5th century BCE already here was a Dacian religious center. From that period reliefs on rocks may date, as he one with a horseman (in picture). The dava existed between the 3rd century BCE - 1st century CE. Important discoveries were made: Dacian coins, a mail-shirt adorned with gold etc (source) 



The cave hermitage, situated on the top of a group of rocks, was created in 12-13th century but the rooms were carved in rocks since at least 2000 years. There are two altars, one Orthodox and one Catholic, as the hermitage was found by Romanian voivods from Transylvania that came here accompanied by German Saxons hoping to convert a part of population to Catholicism.



cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro​



























acio552071​

















Mădălina Pop​

























































































Bianca Mocanu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Argeș County - Podu Dâmboviței​



A village of ~750 inhabitants with remarkable pastoral and other archaic traditions, like all the villages in Rucăr-Bran Corridor.



Andrei Domnicăi​




































​




Simona Popescu​








































Sorin Untu​




































​



Cătălin Coman​
















​



Amalia Ferenț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stâna de Vale Resort, Vlădeasa Mountains​












Stâna de Vale is one of the most delightful resorts in country. Located at an altitude of 1100 m, is completely isolated and surrounded by mountains. The main attraction is Wonder Spring, which legend says has a healing effect and is one of the purest spring water and appreciated in our country. The resort has a climate of intramontane depression, with refreshing cool summers.The average annual temperature is about 5°C. A feature of this resort is the rainfall and heavy snow falls (even down to 50-90 cm layer). Location is spread over an area of 2,700 hectares.









Csaba Vig 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tărcaia / Köröstárkány, Bihor County​










Csaba Vig​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicălatu / Magyarbikal, Cluj County​









A village in Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg ethnographic region. The Reformed church dates from 15-16th centuries.


Csaba Vig​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Covasna / Kovászna / Kowasna Resort​












Ion Paul 1 2​














































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sânnicolau Mare / Nagyszentmiklós / Groß Sankt Nikolaus​













mihike​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Autumn Fair at Negreni, Cluj County​









This village is situated on Crișul Repede Valley, just near the historical boundary between Transylvania and Crișana / Partium. This was and still is the main road connecting Transylvania and Pannonia.

Since 1815, Negreni was granted the privilege of holding faires and annualy tens of thousands of people come here,









Janos Szilagyi​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bușteni











P1010278_0285.jpg by SylvanMists, on Flickr




P1010275_0282.jpg by SylvanMists, on Flickr








Romania, Busteni by SylvanMists, on Flickr



Busteni, houses by SylvanMists, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Sinaia by Hurmeena, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains​











Landscapes and cave settlements inhabited since Bronze age, extended (by carving) from late Antiquity (4th century CE, Gothic Kingdom) to middle age.



Sorin Untu​


















































Simona Popescu​
































Signs from Bronze and First Iron ages


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung Muscel​












Andrei Ionel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő​








The Orthodox and Catholic churches are contemporary


nykyfor52​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Village in Trascău Mountains​













Adrian Munteanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Simeria and Mureș River seen from Măgura Uroiului​












Simeria is a town in Hunedoara County with a population of just under 11,894, and an important railway junction with hump yard.


Măgura Uroiului, a proeminence near River Mureș, is an important geological reserve and archaeological site.



Andrei Ionel​









mmircea​​


Călin Corpaciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Villages in Bukovina​

















Joan Anton Olivella Munné​





​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, wilderness in the heart of Bucharest​










An oasis of wilderness exists in the heart of Bucharest in the Văcărești hollows, originally foreseen as a huge 174 ha water retention polder.

Even if the polder was never filled with water, there are some springs in its centre that feed permanent ponds and marshes which developed an incredible biodiversity and varied natural landscape. Whiskered Terns (guifette moustac) are breeding, European pond terrapins, many amphibians, foxes, etc. found a living here, some anglers, joggers and sunbathers spend their day in this quiet oasis, sheltered from the surrounding traffic and noise of the hectic city.


There are many aquatic creatures and these aquatic creatures are eaten by larger creatures, and thus, there is an entire ecosystem.

"There are almost 90 species of birds, which is quite remarkable, and, as experts say - here's biodiversity that we have in a natural park or a national park," says editor-in-chief of "National Geographic ", Cristian Lascu.




The surface is huge, around 3 km² (1.7 x 1.7 km). It was declared a nature reserve this year.




Photos I shot this evening




Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Văcărești urban wetland Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Entrance in Olt Defile​









16th century post-Byzantine chapel



Ady 85​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Botoșani​











Various views, the historical center, the Popăuți Monastery (1496)


Dan Octavian Botez​





































Carmen Moraru​







Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristian / Grossau / Kereszténysziget​











A village near Sibiu, with 3.510 people. 


The 13th century basilica was surrounded by fortifications in 16th century.









Kurt Stieger​





​




Dan Grozav​





​





Dan Octavian Botez​​





Wikimedia​


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristian / Neustadt / Keresztényfalva​










A different village with the same name (in Romanian), this one situated near Brașov.




The Evangelical Church was rebuilt in 19th century inside the 15th century fortress. Many houses in the village are historical monuments too.


Near the village, on the last slopes of Postăvaru Massif, there is a venerable forest with trees over 400 years old. 



nor_de_fum​








GEO80​
















































Wikimedia​



























Cristian Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​











PRIMEVAL said:


> The city during typical, cold Transylvanian winters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​













PRIMEVAL said:


> Wikimedia​​
> 
> 
> mmircea​​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​











SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 94 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 99 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 89 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 102 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad / Арад​


First two pictures: Fortress of Arad, 1763-1783



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 49 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 50 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​














SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 09 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 06 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 01 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 11 by Nikonisti, on Flickr




SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 45 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












Cipgallery​











*SkyTower*, 2012, 137 m




​









*National Arena*, 2011

​








*Pipera Financial District*








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș County​












Villages from the lands of Maramureș, Lăpuș and Chioar 


emaramures.ro 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 8 9 10 11 12 13​


*Chiuzbaia* 






























*Șurdești* - Unesco church from 1766































*Băiuț* 



















*Cavnic* 























*Desești* 





















*Copalnic-Mănăștur* 




















*Rogoz* - two wooden churches: Unesco Archangels church from 1663 and St. Paraschiva church from 18th century


















*Izvoarele*



















*Breb*

































*Bloaja* - 17th century church


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Văratec Monastery, Neamț County​













Is one of the largest Christian monasteries in the world - over 400 nuns live here. Founded in 1785, the cloister and church date from 19th century and the cell-houses from 19-20th century.





The monastery is in fact a monastic village, the cloister being surrounded by tens of houses inhabited by nuns. 

stefanalex60 1 2 3 4 5​
​





























Ion Chifu​








adrianexcelent​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​















Gate under *Stone Cutters's Tower* (1507)

Kristóf Lajos Kántor​

















*The Citadel* (13-16th century) with the Tower of the Buglers, 70 m tall

M_Laszlo​​



Gemini70​

















*Franciscan Monastery* - 1444, housing the Municipal Museum, with precious historical collections

Gemini70​










Andrjuschenka​






​




Cristi Comșa​










Kristóf Lajos Kántor​








Cristi Comșa​









Deiuu en delir maxim​​



HD207129​​










Adolf Schichel 1 2​

​



Ovidiu Ilie​









jAr10​​



Sergiu TK​












Lolele (Lols) Custom

iongirnod.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some monasteries in Neamț County​














*Almaș Monastery* - founded in 15th century, present church from 1821, bell-tower from initial 15th century complex, 

BogdanGoim​








































*Draga Hermitage* - founded in 18th centurym the initial wooden church was destroyed by fire in 1992


sir gilles​​












*Horaița Monastery* - it was founded in 1822 by monks from the old settlement of Horaița Monastery, now called Horăicioara. The present church is from 1867.

Gonny van der Ruijt​








lucy79rom​

















*Horăicioara Hermitage* - this was the initial site of the monastery called Horaița, later becoming less important. Founded in 1466, the church was rebuilt in 1868.

BogdanGoim​
































*Vovidenia Hermitage* - founded in 17th century, present church from 1857. Is one of the seven hermitages depending of Neamț Monastery

stefanalex60​








Wikipedia​



















*Neamț Monastery* - the most important monastery in medieval Moldavia, existing since 12th century, refounded by Petru I Mușat (1375-1391). The church is from the end of 15th century, the cloister dates from several periods starting with 15th century (first level of bell-tower, parts of the walls). It has a very large and precious collection of ancient objects in a museum.


stefanalex60​​



Ion Chifu​​


blogprinvizor.ro​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jiu Valley, the heart of Romanian coal mining​











Situated between Parâng, Vâlcan, Retezat and Șureanu Mountains, is a depression 100 km long.



The development of coal mining started in the Jiu Valley about 150 years ago around the middle of the 19th century when Polish, Czech and German workers were brought from all parts of the Habsburg Empire to work in the coal mines.


By 2000, the population of the Jiu Valley was estimated to be between 160-170,000 inhabitants, largely concentrated in the region’s six mining towns – Petroşani, Lupeni, Vulcan, Uricani, Petrila, and Aninoasa.




*View toward Lupeni*

Victor Ciu​​







*Petroșani* with a population of 34,331, is the largest city in the valley.

Dan Gabor​​

A Alin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu and Șețu, upper Buzău Valley​












Teodor Cardei 1 2 3 4​

*Siriu*





























*Șețu*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vințu de Jos / Alvinc / Unter-Wintz​












Martinuzzi Castle, 1551, important Renaissance monument, with facades designed by Domenico da Bologna. Was built for Gyorgy Martinuzzi (1482-1551), governor of Transylvania.



acatius​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Blaj / Balázsfalva / Blasendorf - the Sunrise of Romanians​












Gausss 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cobadin / Kobadin​











A village of 6,428. The mosque dates from 1937.


In 1890-1892 was colonized with Germans from the third wave of German colonists in Dobruja.



Claudine de Bourlet​








Lucian Oniscu​













*Tatar Fights*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia​













forum.fly-ra.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mihail Kogălniceanu / Karamurat / Българи, Constanța County​











The village is situated on the location of an Roman settlement called Vicus Clementianus, discovered by the archaeologist Vasile Pârvan in 1913.



500-550 years ago was settled by Crimean Tatars who still make 4% of the total number of inhabitants (9,739).


In 1651, the place was mentioned by the Ottoman traveler Evliya Çelebi as a Tatar settlement named Kara Murat ("Black Murat", after its founder).


In 1873-1883 was colonized by Germans who, like most of ~16,000 Dobrujan Germans, left the province in 1940 for Germany. In 1918, Germans have became majoritary in the village.


In 1879-1880, after the incorporation of Northern Dobruja into Romania, the village started to be settled by Romanian shepherds from Transylvania (mocani).


After the Greek-Turk war of 1919-1922 tens of thousands of Aromanians from Greece moved to Dobruja. Today, they're estimated to number 26,500, among them being Gheorghe Hagi (born in Constanța), Toma Caragiu (greatest Romanian actor) and George Becali (one of the richest Romanians).





mk-primaria.ro​
*The mosque* dates from 1834, with a minaret from 1994


















*'Yildizlar' Tatar Dance Ensamble* 

tatar.ro​













*The German Catholic church* - 1902




















*Aromanian Dance*













The *Mihail Kogălniceanu International Airport* is the main airport of Dobrogea region and it provides access to the Constanţa County, the Constanţa city port and Black Sea Romanian resorts. It has been used by the United States Military since 1999. In 2003, it became one of four Romanian military facilities that have been used by U.S. military forces as a staging area for the invasion of and ongoing counter-insurgency efforts in Iraq.

bachus35 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldavian Plateau - Vaslui County​















Sergiu Gabriel Sîrbu 1 2 3 4 5 6​

*Bereasa*

​











*Ferești*















































*Epureni*



















*Huși*










​













*Corlătești* - oak tree from the time of Stephen the Great (15th century)

reflectorul.blogspot.ro​





















*Bogdana*

Cătălin Strătilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu and nearby​
















sibiul.ro 1 2 3​

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

​












*Săcel* - under construction Orăștie - Sibiu section of A1 Motorway











​











*Gura Râului* - Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone

Dan Grozav​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар​















Gausss 1 2 3 4​









































Andrei Bledea​​





Maria Fekete​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dej / Dés / Desch​











Franciscan church, 1716










Detectivul​




​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina villages​






















*Vatra Moldoviței*

Cătălin Dumitrescu​​














*Satu Mare*

Voichița Droancă​







​













*Voroneț*

Cezar Popescu​​











*Brodina*

Joan Anton Olivella Munné​



​














*Frătăuții Vechi*

Ioan Ciubotaru​​













*Bucșoaia*

Haralambie Enache​


















*Unidentified locations*







Ramona M​

















Nicolae Iliu 1 2​


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Timishoara rules ! It´s my favorite city. And the cuisine is delicious !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:










Adrian Tiberiu​


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Întorsurii Mountains​












Railway viaduct between Brașov and the town of Întorsura Buzăului, across the aformentioned mountains


V.T.​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rock and viaduct on Izvorul Muntelui reservoir​












Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Agapia Veche Monastery, Neamț County​













In second half of 14th century, here settled monks aiming at living in isolation. In 15th century a wooden church was built, then rebuilt in 16th century in stone and again in 1680. That church was destroyed by a landslide in 1990. 

From the complex of 17th century, the wooden gate / bell tower remains. The present wooden church was made in 1994.




Gonny van der Ruijt​









Alexandru Cristian Budel​
















​







pseudokryticon.blogspot.ro​





























*Agapia Monastery* - at few km from Agapia Veche was founded in 1643 the Agapia Nouă, or simply Agapia Monastery. With 300-400 nuns, Agapia is one of the largest Christian monasteries in the world, together with neighbour Văratec Monastery (400 nuns).

The church dates from 17th century while the cloister and the cell-houses from 19-20th centuries.

Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suceava​











beelge​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sovata / Szováta / Sowata​











Gausss​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​















Ernő Király​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​












Episcopal palace, 1773, a massive construction with 365 exterior windows resembling the days of the year and 120 large, extravagant rooms distributed on three floor plans.


Ernő Király​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău, Neamț County​














Ioan Ciubotaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olt River near Brezoi​













Cătălin Severus Moroșanu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












*Magheru - Bălcescu Boulevard*

rezistenta.net​


























































*Colțea Hospital*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​









Shot today by me




*Văcărești Nature Reserve*


Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Sun Plaza Mall*


Sun Plaza Mall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Sun Plaza Mall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Tineretului (Youth's) Park*


Tineretului Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Dimitrie Cantemir Boulevard*


Dimitrie Cantemir Boulevard, bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dimitrie Cantemir Boulevard, bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely Depression​










*Ghelința / Gelence*


Gelence by Paul.White, on Flickr​














*Turia / Torja*


Paul & Laura White by Paul.White, on Flickr​















*Estelnic / Esztelnek*


Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​











*Oituz / Ojtoz*


Sunrise in Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​









*Mărtănuș / Kézdimartonos*


Winter in Martinus by Paul.White, on Flickr​


*Ojdula / Oszdola*


A cold winters morning in Ozsdola by Paul.White, on Flickr





Cows returning home from inter-forest meadows by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan and Valchid​












*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom*
aleea13 1 2​






​











*Valchid / Waldhütten / Váldhíd*








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely / Szekler Neumarkt​












degentd​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Herăști, Giurgiu County​









Udriște Năsturel manor house, 1643

V.T.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suceava County​















Info and source for most pictures: Wikipedia​



*Climăuți / Клімеуці* - 90% of the 515 inhabitants are Lipovans (Old Russian Believers). The Romanian wooden church dates from 1834 and the Lipovan church from 1905

Nina Erastov​
























*Grănicești* - wooden church from 1758























*Solca*



















​
















*Solonețu Nou / Nowy Soloniec* - It was established in 1834 by 30 Polish families from the Sołoniec river valley (Poland). 

The Polish community from Soloneţu Nou (together with those of Solca, Pleşa, Racova and Arbore) has 365 families with 1046 Roman Catholics of Polish ethnicity. The Catholic church dates from 1940



















*Straja*

















*Slatina*






















*Siret*
























*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*





























​












*Drăgușeni* - inn from 1841


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borsec / Borszék /Bad Borseck Spa​















farkas j 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​












HD207129​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobolii de Jos / Aldoboly​










Hollaky manor house, 17-18th century


Sandor Rab​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cavnic / Kapnikbánya / Kapnik - Tatar Pole Monument​











Cavnic was first documented in 1336, as Capnic. Mining activity in the area dates back to the Roman age.


The town was destroyed by the Ottomans in 1460 and by the Tatars in 1717, but the Tatars invasion ended with their defeat from the people of Cavnic, making from it the last Tatar invasion to ever take place in Romania. 


As a proof of the last Tatar invasion, the town hosts a 7.2 m tall obelisk on which a Latin inscription states "Anno 1717 usque hic fuerunt tartari" meaning "During the year 1717 the Tatars have arrived here". The obelisk is known among locals as "Tatar Pole" or "Written Rock". The exact date when the obelisk was built is currently unknown.

Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gura Râului, Mărginimea Sibiului​



rdjones​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​














*Botanical Garden*, founded in 1856

other1_f​
















dbotez​














*Cetățuia Monastery*, 1672

TIANSIAN​










DSC02114 by Ioana si Adi, on Flickr​











Tyk​

















Bogdan P​















Evvangeline​














Sorin Untu​


























Losy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mountain Banat​












Including Anina-Oravița railway



Biserica by dredea, on Flickr




La sălaş by dredea, on Flickr




Pe Calea Anina-Oravița by dredea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​



PRIMEVAL said:


> Johan Hlohovec​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău / Torockóvár Castle​










1296


Elemer Mezei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle​












1378





Bran Castle by annamaart, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​













By me. 


More (52 pictures shot yesterday) on Exploring Bucharest









*Victory Square*


Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Nicolae Titulescu Road*


Titulescu Road, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Administration of Sector 1* - 1928-1936. Bucharest is divided in six administrative sectors, each one having a mayor, and above all of them a general mayor.


Administration of Sector 1, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Administration of Sector 1, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Basarab Overpass*


Connects Nicolae Titulescu blvd. and Grozǎveşti Road, part of Bucharest's inner city ring. The construction was undertaken by FCC and Astaldi.

On 17 June 2011, the overpass was officially inaugurated, and was opened to traffic on 19 June. The project has been completed in August 2011, when ramps and elevators for the tram stations were installed.

Total length - 1,920 metres
Width - 43.3 metres
Height - 10 + 84 m
Cost - 255 million euro
Daily traffic - 80,000


Basarab Overpass, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Basarab Overpass, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Basarab Overpass, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*North railway station* 

Is the main railway station in Bucharest and the largest railway station in Romania. The vast majority of mainline trains to and from Bucharest originate from Gara de Nord.

The U-shaped building was constructed in 1868-1872.
There are currently 14 tracks and 8 platforms.
Daily traffic - around 200 trains and 10,000 people 


North railway station, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




North railway station, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​




*Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure* - the CFR Palace, 1935-1950. 

The Calculating Center of the Ministry of Transport (second picture) was rebuilt after collapsing during the 1977 earthquake.



Ministry of Transport, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Ministry of Transport Calculating Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















.
.

*Sala Radio Music Hall*, adjacent of the National Radio headquartes, on General Berthelot Street. Was built in the 1950s


Sala Radio Music Hall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Temișana Street*, parallel with Berthelot


Temișana Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Luigi Cazzavillan Street*, leading to *Crețulescu Palace*. Built at the beginning of 20th century, it houses the headquarters of UNESCO's European Centre for Higher Education


Luigi Cazzavillan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Luigi Cazzavillan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Papal Nunciature* on Stahi D. Street, palace built at the beginning of 20th century


Papal Nunciature, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Stahi D. Constantin Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Stahi D. Constantin Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















Entrance to *Cișmigiu Gardens* from Știrbei Vodă Street. 


The gardens' creation was an important moment in the history of Bucharest. They form the oldest and, at 17 hectares, the largest park in city's central area.


The park was built in 1847, at a time when Bucharest was the capital of Wallachia.


Cișmigiu Garden, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Schitu Măgureanu Street* running along the Cișmigiu Gardens


Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Queen Elisabeta Boulevard*



Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​




*University Square and underground parking lot*

The parking lot will be inaugurated Thursday, but apparently is already in use. It has 420 car spaces



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square parking lot, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





University Square parking lot, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square parking lot, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*National Theatre*, University Square.

Founded as institution in 1852, the initial building (1856) was situated on Victory Avenue on the place of present Hotel Novotel. 


Destroyed during 1944 bombings, the National Theatre was rebuilt in University Square (half a kilometre away from original location) and inaugurated in 1973. The original project (having the appearance of a "hat" à la Corbusier) was modified in the 1980s at the orders of ceaușescu, by hiding the facade behind four tiers of arches.

Currently is in reconversion process, the new design being a compromise between the original project and some more contemporary features.



National Theatre, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Carol I Boulevard*


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Ministry of Agriculture*, 1895, Carol I Boulevard.


Ministry of Agriculture, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Ministry of Agriculture, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​















Doru Sava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest this evening / night​




PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest 20th Nov 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest this evening / night​




PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest 20th Nov 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest




Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square - parking lot pedestrian access, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square - parking lot pedestrian access, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj / Kolozs County​















*Turda / Torda / Thorenburg* - Princely Palace, around 1500, now city's history museum. It hosted several times the Transylvanian Diet (the constitutional and political body of Principality of Transylvania)

turistintaramea.blogspot.ro​

















​


Ana Maria Cătălina​























*Dej / Dés / Desch*

romaniaseenbyrichard​









Detectivul​























*Poiana Horea and Beliș River*, Gilău Mountains

Joan Anton Olivella Munné​








































*Săcuieu*

Ilie Olar​



















*Unguraș / Bálványosváralja*

Dávid Juhász​



















*Măcău / Mákófalva*, a Hungarian village in the ethnographic region Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg

Marian Poară​






















*Orăști*, Muntele Mare Mountains

Marian Poară​
































*Gilău Mountains*

Marian Poară​
















































*Turda Gorges*

Kieran R


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Wooden churches in Cluj County​















Source of pictures and info: Wikipedia​






*Crișeni* - 1791

































*Sântejude* - 1703








































*Apahida* - 1806


























*Aghireșu* - 1780. Moved here from Călățele


























*Muncel* - beginning of 18th century

























*Gârbău Dejului* - 18th century, paintings from 1794






































*Aghireșu-Fabrici* - 18th century. Moved here from Dumbrava



























*Mureșenii de Câmpie* - 1710. Moved here from neighbour village Sava
























*Dretea* - built in 1672, painted in 1742. Presently at the open air village museum Astra, near Sibiu












http://imageshack.us/a/img23/6276/dretea.jpg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
_*...continuing*_




Wooden churches in Cluj County​







*Ciucea* - 1597. The church was moved from its original location in Gălpâia village in the courtyard of Goga manor house in Ciucea




























*Calna* - 1671



























*Cremenea* - 1677



























*Ocolișel* - 1852


























*Sic* - 1731


























*Surduc* - 1758








































*Păniceni* - 1730



























*Dângău Mare* - 1864


























*Finișel* - 1758



























*Someșu Rece* - before 1719







































*Agârbiciu* - 17th century. Like in many cases, it was preceded by an older church, from which icons and other ancient objects have been preserved.







































*Tăuți* - 18th century
























*Valea Ierii* - in this village was a church from 1855, destroyed by fire in 2009. The photo made in 2008 shows the church in the middle of the village


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilișca, Mărginimea Sibiului​
















Tilişca, Jud. Sibiu, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ojdula / Ozsdola, Covasna County​














Church - Ozsdola - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr





In a land where time stood still by Paul.White, on Flickr





Sustainable living - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victoria, Land of Făgăraș​













Victoria by nmuntean513, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​














The Casino (1898), the Vatra Dornei Băi railway station (1910) and Bistrița Aurie River




Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bălan / Balánbánya / Kupferbergwerk​













It has historically been one of Transylvania and Romania's most important centers for copper mining, but its mines are no longer operational. Bălan was the site of iron mining during the 17th century, but by 1702 the iron stores had been depleted. The copper deposits were discovered in 1785; production began in 1803, and by 1853 six mines were in operation. From that period, the village gradually began to develop into a town.


Bălan's main architectural site is the Roman Catholic Church, consecrated in 1869. Despite the environmental blight of the mining, the surrounding area is uncommonly beautiful, taking in the nearby mountains of Hăşmaşul Mare and Tarcău, the former a popular hiking destination. The river Olt, one of Romania's most significant, originates in the mountains near the town.




Today is the only Romanian-majoritary town in Harghita County (3,625 from 5,864).

 Attila Csedő​


















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundata and Moeciu​















Fundata Village - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr







Fundata Village - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr







Moeciu Village - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr







Moeciu Village - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr







Moeciu Village - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​















Nicolae Iliu1 2​

































*Volovăț* - church from 1502

Mattheoss​
























*Moldova-Sulița*

Ruxandra Novacoschi​





















*Valea Moldovei*- wooden German Catholic church from 1891

Cezar Suceveanu​






















*Părhăuți* - church from 1522, painted in 1530

comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro​



















​
















*Baia* - church from 1532, with exterior paintings (1538)

blogprinvizor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon villages​

















*Câlnic / Kelling / Kelnek* - 13th century castle


Câlnic castle by next_in_line, on Flickr​















*Șaroș pe Târnave / Scharosch / Szászsáros* -15th century fortified church

Wikimedia​










Cătălin Nenciu​

















*Brateiu / Pretai / Baráthely* - 14th-16th century

Cătălin Nenciu​















*Râșnov / Rosenau / Barcarozsnyó*


old world new world - romania by carrie_breinholt, on Flickr​









*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom*

HD207129​


















*Archita / Arkeden / Erked*

Ilie Soare​


















*Hosman / Holzmengen / Holcmány*

Wikimedia​

















*Mălâncrav / Malmkrog / Almakerék* - 14th century Gothic murals


Saxon Church - Malancrav by Paul.White, on Flickr​












*Viscri / Weißkirch / Fehéregyháza*


Blue House by 23gxg, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Villages in Vâlcea County​
















*Cheia*

dbotez​






























*Vaideeni*

Dan Ciucă​










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10261192Dan Ciucă​




























*Greblești* - Olt Defile


greby​





























*Boișoara*

m.parca​








Viorel Sima​























*Mlăceni*

Sima Viorel​























*Perișani*

Viorel Sima​























*44 Springs Hermitage* - certified in 1701

ViperDex​


























*Stânișoara Monastery* - Cozia National Park. Founded in 1671 high amidst the mountains, in the jungle wilderness

ViperDex​





















*Seaca*

Radu Constantin​




















*Călimănești*

ciutacu​






















*Tisa*

Gabriel Avramovici​





















*Șuta*

darsimon​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
_*...continuing*_





Villages in Vâlcea County​





*Ciungetu* - Latorița Valley. Here is the power station of Vidra Dam

Mihai Dragomir 1 2​
























Andrei Cioboată​























*Mălaia* - Lotru Valley

specialfx​​



billy_vld​























*Brezoi* - town at confluence of Lotru and Olt Rivers

Mariela Constantin​










martianul2008​























*Câinenii Mici* - Olt Defile

Alexus​










George Epure 1 2​




































*Titești* - the village and the fair

dodo-es 1 2 3​

















































*Bărbătești* - folkloric fest

Florin Stoican​

























*Găujani*

Ciprian Sandu​









Marius Sima 1 2 3 4​






























































Oltenian folklore


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​











*Casa Radio* is an unfinished building near Cotroceni, on the shore of the Dâmboviţa River. It was erected during the late 1980s by the Communist regime over the terrain which used to be the Bucharest Hippodrome before World War II, and was intended to serve as a museum of the Romanian Communist Party.


The balcony (which no longer exists) of the unfinished building facing Ştirbei Vodă Street was used by the Romanian dictator Nicolae Ceaușescu on 23 August 1989 to watch the festivities marking Romania's National Day. It was the last Communist-style parade in Romania.


The Romanian government contracted the construction of a hotel and a mall called "Dâmbovița Center" to the Turkish company Cenk Vefa Kucuk. The project was supposed to be a $275 million investment and the largest multipurpose complex in the region.


The government canceled the contract in 2005 because of various irregularities regarding the auction, the company and the financing.


In the winter of 2006, a public-private partnership agreement between Elbit Medical Imaging, an Israeli company, and the Romanian government was announced to develop Casa Radio. Construction began in June 2007, after a decision to demolish 70% of the initial building, keeping only the facade and the structural framework.

The new project will consist of a mall of 100,000 m², a five star hotel with 320 rooms, a residential area with 300 apartments and three office towers of 26, 30 and 34 floors with the last tower having 155 m (509 ft).


Dâmbovița Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Dâmbovița River*


Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN8812 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Cotroceni Presidential Palace* is the residence of the President of Romania.

On Cotroceni Hill, in 1679, Şerban Cantacuzino built a fortified monastery preserved to these days. This was the place where a palace was built by French architect Paul Gottereau for King Carol I of the Romanians in 1888. There are two adjoined courtyards, the one of the monastery and the one of the palace.

In 1977, Nicolae Ceauşescu made the palace a guest house, and the old church of Cantacuzino was demolished in 1985. Since 1991, Cotroceni Palace has been the residence of the Romanian President. The National Cotroceni Museum is open to the public.


Cotroceni Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Cotroceni Neighborhood* - one of the most elegant villas neighborhoods in city, if not the most


Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cotroceni neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Heroes Boulevard* seen from the National Defence University


Heroes Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Heroes Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Heroes Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Heroes Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Opera Center* office building


Opera Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Opera Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunedoara - Hunyad Castle​















14-15th century mainly



Cosmin Ovidiu Stan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​

















sibiul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk and Palanca / Palánka, Bacău County​
















*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk*

Imre Bükki​



















*Palanca / Palánka*

Szabi237​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Hunedoara - Hunyad Castle​
> 
> 
> 
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk and Palanca / Palánka, Bacău County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Breite Plateau, near Sighișoara​












On the Breite Plateau, near Sighişoara, lies the largest, most representative and beautifully preserved wood pasture habitat with multi-secular (approx 600 year old) oak trees in Central and Eastern Europe. From the point of view of its origin, the Breite Plateau is a “culturally modified forest”, created not only by eight centuries of local Saxon culture, but also by a rich and diverse natural environment. It is this dual origin that gives the Breite Reserve its multiple and exceptional values – historical, cultural, ecological, aesthetic and sentimental. 


In the Middle Ages, the forest was thinned and, further on, the distance between the existing or planted trees was set to be optimal for ensuring maximum fructification. The acorns were used as food for pig herds, and the mature trees provided shadow for grazing animals (sheep, goats and cattle).


The veteran trees on the Breite Plateau have respectable sizes and ages: most trees have 400-500 cm in circumference, but those with a circumference of 500-600 cm are also well represented. The height of the trees varies between 16 and 35 meters, most of them having 20-30 meters. Most trees are 350-450 years old. It is a remarkable fact that the oldest trees are estimated to be about 800 years old – like the citadel of Sighişoara! Over 450 trees can be considered ancient or veteran based on their biometric and morphologic characteristics. Their value is even greater if we consider the fact that many of them still bear fruit.




Flock at rest by habeebee, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó / Schomlenberg, Harghita County​












Is a neighborhood of Miercurea Ciuc. Until 1959, it was a separate commune. It is the site of an annual Roman Catholic pilgrimage, when Catholics from all over Hungary and Romania gather there.



Its Franciscan monastery was founded in 1442 by John Hunyadi, future governor of Hungary (1446–1452), mighty defender of Hungary against the Ottoman invasion, to commemorate his victory over the Turkish troops at Sibiu. 


Csíksomlyó became a pilgrimage site in 1567, when Hungarian king John II Sigismund Zápolya wanted to convert the Székely population of the upper Csík to Protestantism. The Székelys refused to abandon the Catholic faith and resisted. A battle took place on a nearby field, on Saturday before Pentecost 1567, from which the Székelys emerged victorious. The monks saw this as a sign of the care of Virgin Mary, and since then, this event has been commemorated by a pilgrimage when the believers gather on Pentecost every year. Beside its religious importance, the pilgrimage has also become a community event demonstrating spiritual unity of Hungarian people living in and outside the historical region of Transylvania.



The pavilion in foreground has a roof modeled after the Holy Crown of Hungary.




Csíksomlyó és a Szent Korona / Schomlenberg and the Holy Crown by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ojdula / Ozsdola and Mereni / Kézdialmás, Covasna County​















*Ojdula / Ozsdola*


Looking down at the village of Ozsdola from the Vrancea by Paul.White, on Flickr




Sustainable living - Ozsdola - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​













*Mereni / Kézdialmás* - fortified church, 1510-18th century


IMG_1306 by αzoid, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișu de Jos, Brașov County​













A village situated between Postăvaru and Piatra Mare massifs, and as such, a starting point in hiking in these mountains



Wikimedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Pantelimon neighborhood​
















Pantelimon is a working-class neighborhood located in eastern part of the city, in Sector 2. Outside Bucharest, there is an adjacent town named Pantelimon, administered separately.


The Pantelimon district is named after Saint Pantaleon (Pantelimon in Romanian), and hosts Stadionul Naţional, the largest football stadium in Romania. Pantelimon Avenue is the backbone of the district.



Before 1970s, it was some of Bucharest outskirts, with villas and houselholds along the road. In the 1950, the National Sports Park was created, with the National Stadium inaugurated in 1953.


In 1970s most of those villas and houses were demolished and the commieblock neighborhood was built.



The pictures are taken from the top of a block in Dolphin Square, one of the most monumental commieblock achievements of Romania. The blocks were built in late 1970s while the Cercul Magic (formerly called Dolphin) Complex (the domed building) in 1980s. Behind the Cercul Magic is the Fundeni Lake (a long lake with many meanders) which here surrounds a peninsula with households that resemble rather a village than a city (farm animals and so on).






*Views toward the eastern end of the avenue and of the city*


Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND















*Cercul Magic Complex* and Lake Fundeni

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpathianland/8224582170/"]​
DSCN8907 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Looking down to the square*


DSCN8909 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Looking toward Colentina neighborhood* 


Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Looking toward the western end of the avenue* 


Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pantelimon neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*National Arena*


DSCN8911 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Chișinău Boulevard*


DSCN8910 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






DSCN8912 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundățica, Rucăr - Bran Pass​














A village (population 133) near Fundata from previous page, in one of the most magic areas in Romania.


_Fundățica _is the diminutive of _Fundata_ and the village is the highest locality in Romania, situated at 1384 m.




fundatica hills,romania by alexandra militaru, on Flickr





fundatica life by alexandra militaru, on Flickr





fundatica,romania by alexandra militaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Monastery by me​












The monastery was founded in 1608 on St. Nicholas Island. The present church in this island dates from 1815.



The church and cells in St. George Island dates from 1832-1842.



Photos made today



*Turk's Fountain*, 1820s. Legend says that a pasha planned to plunder monastery and in the night before the attack a servant of him tried to assassinate him but the bullet stopped in a purse with gold in his chest. Seeing this as a miracle, the pasha gave the money to the monastery and from that money this fountain was built.


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*St. George Island*


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Road between the two islands*. This road, as well as the one linking them to mainland, was built probably in 19th century to ease the access


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*... continuing*



Cernica Monastery by me​





*St. Nicholas Island*


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*View of St. George Island from St. Nicholas Island*


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț​


















orasulpiatraneamt.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Izvorul Muntelui Reservoir​












With the virgin forests of Ceahlău National Park and the villages on its shores










poianalargului.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4 5 6​







































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal ski resort seen from Piatra Mare Massif​











Bucegi Mountains in backdrop





denis-mountaintravel.blogspot.ro​
























Bonus: *Brașov* seen from Piatra Mare


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viscri, Bunești and Roadeș - Saxon villages​
















cddomsa​

*Viscri / Deutsch-Weißkirch / Szászfejéregyház*







































*Bunești / Bodendorf / Szászbuda*








​












*Roadeş / Raddeln / Rádos*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - shot today ​














*Quito Square* with the Monument of Aviator Zorileanu (built in 1937)


Quito Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Paris Street*, on which the Quito Square is


Paris Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Alexandru Alley area*


Alexandru Alley area, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







A part of the courtyard of United Arab Emirates embassy and the Airmen Boulevard, Alexandru Alley area


Alexandru Alley area, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















Headquarters of Democratic-Liberal Party, Alexandru Alley area


Alexandru Alley area, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Alexandru Alley area, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Primăverii District​




Is situated in the north of Bucharest and is the most expensive in the city and in Romania. Is home to many politicians and local celebrities.



I think it started with Ceaușescu choosing a villa in this neighborhood as his residence, that was followed by many dignitaries moving here too. After 1989 the area remained an exclusivist one, inclusively because the former oligarchy preserved its privileges, either by remaining in politics or by becoming propsperous businessmen.




Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Ceaușescu's villa*, now owned by the Embassy of Kuwait (but the embassy is not located here)


Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












Other sights in the neighborhood


Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Primăverii Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Floreasca SkyTower​



Floreasca City Center is a multifunctional centre with a shopping and entertainment complex as well as two office buildings.




SkyTower, part of Floreasca City, with 137 m, is the highest building in Romania to date. 


It has 37 upper floors and 5 basement floors (gross floor area approx. 78,000 m²). A restaurant and conference rooms are situated in the two uppermost floors.


The ground floor features a generous entrance lobby, hosting reception and security desk and provides access to the upper floors via the security filter accessible by electronic card. The vertical access is ensured by ten elevators, out of which five are low-rise (up to the 18th floor) and five are high-rise (up to the 36th floor).







All pictures are taken from Pipera Overpass, 698 m long.



Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Pipera Financial District​




Pipera is a district of Voluntari city, situated in the north part of Bucharest. Until 1995, it was an ordinary village. After that, an "el dorado" of land transactions began. Plots of land that were 1 USD/m² reached in 2005 the amount of 250 USD/m². In this time, more than 1400 houses were built here, transforming Pipera in one of the most expensive residential areas.


Pipera could easily organize itself as a city, due to the important number of population, the police station, the church, shopping places and a large number of offices for the big companies. The only one missing would be the City Hall. 







The pictures show only a small part of the district


Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​
















*River Bistrița*

pb.c.free.fr 1 2​
























Joan Anton Olivella Munné​




































*River Moldova*

Vlad Popescu​























*Near Câmpulung Moldovenesc*


The hills of Bucovina by Ana Todor, on Flickr​














*Lungeni*

Corneliu Coman​





















*Sadova*

acc31.wordpress.com​






















*Lucina Hucul pony stud farm*.The Hucul or Carpathian is a pony or small horse breed originally from the Carpathian Mountains. The breed gets its name from the Hutsul people, who live mostly in the Carpathian's in Ukraine and in Romania. 


The Huculs are probably depicted on the monuments erected by Roman Emperors Domitian and Trajan, as Dacian draft horses. The breed was mentioned for the first time in written resources around 400 years ago (as the "Mountain Tarpan"). Unlike the Polish Konik, the Hucul has been only rarely cross-bred with domestic horses.

In 1856, the first stud farm was established at Rădăuţi, Romania. Thanks to the efforts of breeders, the world population of these horses now exceeds 1,000. Most of them live in Poland, Slovakia, Romania, the Czech Republic, and Ukraine.


bucovina-altfel.blogspot.ro​













































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone​















sibiu-turism.ro​





























*Săliște*













































*Râu Sadului*



























*Rășinari*















































*Orlat*




























*Jina*




































*Fântânele*




































*Sadu*





























*Poiana Sibiului*























*Boița*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniș ski resort, Cindrel Mountains​




















sibiu-turism.ro​




















37093143​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

December 1 - National Day of Romania
- 2012 Festivities​













Great Union Day occurring on December 1, is the national holiday of Romania. It commemorates the assembly of the delegates of ethnic Romanians held in Alba Iulia, which declared the Union of Transylvania with Romania. This holiday was set after the 1989 Romanian Revolution and it marks the unification of Transylvania, but also of the provinces of Bessarabia and Bukovina with the Romanian Kingdom, in 1918.





*Alba Iulia*

citynews.ro​



















*Cluj Napoca*

gandul.info​


















*Iași*

bzi.ro​

















*Craiova*

craiovaforum.ro​























*București*

mapn.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căciulata Spa and Olt Defile seen from Basarab Mountain​














Cozia Monastery can also be seen 


Sorin Mesescu 1 2​

























































































*Turnu Monastery*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Summary of best photos​





Is not ready, is finished up to page 364

From now on, *you can find this post by clicking in my signature on Summary of  Romania Photos*.

The number between brackets indicates that there is more than one photo in that post. 




















*Muntenia*
Bucharest Lipscani Area 5483(7) *|* Victory Avenue 143 , 1719 , 1824 , 1825 , 5154(3) , 5488(2) , 6324(2) *|* Revolution Square 654 , 1821 , 821 , 2251 , 2908 , 6405(2) *|* Barbu Catargiu-Magheru-Bălcescu-Brătianu Avenue and University Square 657 , 1452 , 820 , 1835 , 2027 , 2028 , 2029 , 2225 , 2511 , 3147 , 3148 , 3149 , 4018 , 6429 *|* Parliament, Unification Avenue and Unification Square 450 , 1837 , 1838 1839 , 1856 , 2025 , 2026 , 2768 , 4958 , 5357(3) , 5534(3) , 6601 *|* Northern Bucharest 377 , 756 1210 , 1699 , 1831 , 1834 , 2069 , 2101 , 2143 , 3882 , 5253(3) , 5261(4) , 6427 , 6499 , 6564 , 6612(6) , 6619(6) *|* Cotroceni Palace and neighbourhood 2376 , 2377 , 2379 , 2512 , 2773 , 3977 , 6208(2) *|* Others & Miscellaneous 5670(6) , 5907(10) , 6102(10) , 6332(11) , 6710(14) , 7091(4) 


Around Bucharest Mogoșoaia 338 , 6163(5)


Buzău County Bradu Monastery 7115(3) *|* Buzău city 433 , 2094 *|* Ciolanu Monastery 7104(8) *|* Colți 6537(3) *|* Istrița 5611(4) *|* Land of Luana 3069 , 5279 *|* Lopătari 5236 , 131 , 2457 , 5506(6) *|* Meledic village 4518 *|* Meledic Salt Plateau 2061 , 2062 , 2063 , 2064 , 5505(4) *|* Nehoiu 5564 *|* Râmnic Valley 6987(10) *|* Terca Live Fire 367 *|* Miscellaneous 6173


Prahova County Azuga Resort 1957 , 4561 *|* Brebu 6214(3) *|* Bușteni Resort 1606 , 3809 , 3810 , 3811 , 6207(2) , 6413(2) *|* Comarnic 6858(2) *|* Ploiești 409 , 523 , 4536 , 4539 , 5126(3) *|* Poiana Țapului Resort 2915 *|* Pucioasa 6600(2) *|* Sinaia 277 , 652 , 742 , 1607 , 3818 , 3820 , 3821 , 3823 , 6489(8) , 6672(3) , 6562 , 6847 , 6856 , 6894 *|* Slănic Salt Mine and lake 427 , 693 , 5502(2) *|* Valea Dfotanei 6599(2)


Dâmbovița County Dealu Monastery 5076 *|* Moreni 5219 *|* Potlogi 141 , 6097(8) *|* Târgoviște 121 , 2719 , 6219(3) , 6220(5) , 6362(3) , 6476(3) *|* Viforâta Monastery 6501(2) 


Argeș County Aninoasa Monastery 660(5) , 6500(2) *|* Brădet and Tutana monasteries7135(8) *|* Câmpulung Muscel 111 , 2484, ]2485 , 3227 , 4542 *|* Cetățeni 765 , 2494 *|* Cotmeana Monastery 115 *|* Curtea de Argeș 533 , 2383 , 3867 , 4508 *|* Golești *|* Land of Muscel 6300(14) 6111(3) *|* Nămăești Monastery129 *|* Pitești 1746 *|* Poenari Castle 472 , 3868 *|* Pravăț 6458 *|* Sătic 6608 *|* Stoenești 5853 *|* Vidraru Dam 146 , 731 , 1464 , 1662 , 1731 


Romanian Plain A1 Motorway 5442(2) *|* Băneasa 4906 *|* Bărăgan Steppe 4891(5) , 5009(2) *|* Buftea 5303 *|* Calnovăț Island 2932 *|* Stoenești 610(5) *|* Căldărușani 5383(2) *|* Cernica monastery and village 2435 , 2465 , 4801 (3) *|* Comana Monastery and village 2012 , 2420 , 4917 *|* Giurgeni – Vadu Oii Bridge over Danube 5944 *|* Giurgiu 330 , 1522 , 2095 , 5337 , 5743(4) , 6515(26) *|* Moara Vlăsiei 173 *|* Neajlov River 173 *|* Nebuna Forest 2434 *|* Otopeni 5489 *|* Pantelimon 3972 *|* Păcuiul lui Soare Island 3760 *|* Snagov 5323 , 5324(3) *|* Strâmbu Hermitage 7116(3) *|* Vedea River 3024 *|* Zimnicea 4931(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7191(10) , 7251(7) 






*Oltenia*
Vâlcea County Arnota Monastery 5160(2) , 6464(5) Băile Olănești Spa 2702 2703 *|* Bistrița Monastery 5019 , 6465(4) , 7154(6) ,7171(3) *|* Bradu Hermitage 6577(3) *|* Brezoi 6559 , 6840(2) *|* Bujoreni 5988 *|* Călimănești - Căciulata & Cozia Monastery 444 , 702 , 1474 , 1969 , 1970 , 4851 , 5952(2) , 6294 , 6466 *|* Cornetu Monastery 4096 6411(3) *|* Dintr-un Lemn Monastery 4094 , 6360(7) *|* Grămești 3794 *|* Horezu Monastery 6477 *|* Iezer Hermitage 6576(4) *|* Păușa 2700 *|* Pietrișu 4756 *|* Poterași 6419(6) *|* Râmnicu Vâlcea 6280 *|* Saracinești Monastery 6009(8) *|* Sălătrucel 6560 *|* Tisa 6664 *|* Vidra Resort 6495(2) , 6496 *|* Miscellaneous 7170(11) 


Gorj County Cărpiniș6629 *|* Cioclovina Hermitage 5180 *|* Curtișoara 301 , 5987(5) *|* Glogova 6155(3) *|* Hobița 5163 *|* Lainici Monastery6628(2) *|* Locurele Hermitage 6032(3) *|* Polovragi Monastery and village 6053(5) , 6718(3) *|* Șiacu 6098(3) *|* Tismana Monastery 4092 , 5161(2) , 6702(5) *|* Târgu Jiu 6140


Mehedinți County Cerneți 6188(3) *|* Drobeta Turnu Severin 304 , 2088 , 2089 , 2090 , 2091 , 2092 , 7163(5) *|* Iron Gates II Dam 3941 *|* Isverna 6210(2) *|* Orșova 2674 , 6696(3) *|* Strehaia Monastery 6703(8) *|* Topolnița Monastery 6711 *|* Miscellaneous 6272(12)


Dolj and Olt Counties Calafat 5272 , 5273 *|* Clocociov Monastery 6295 *|* Craiova 445 , 5912 *|* Maglavit 3796 *|* Călui Monastery 4091 *|* Oltenian Plain *|* Radovan Forest 5218 4932(5) *|* Sucidava Roman site 4856(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7250(12) 






*Transylvania*
Miscellaneous Hungarian churches 6475(11)


Brașov County Brașov 343 , 659 , 737 , 2040 , 1958 , 2087 , 2168 , 2169 , 2087 , 3201 , 3202 , 3943 , *|* Budila 5928(6) 3943 *|* Făgăraș City 2103 , 2734 , 2735 , 6859(6) *|* Land of Bârsa 690 *|* Land of Făgăraș 2873 , 2897 , 2926 , 2927 *|* Moeciu 3994 *|* Poiana Brașov 182 , 461 , 351 , 1985 , 5310(10) *|* Predeal Resort 1984 , 353 , 2023 , 2705 , 2706 , 2707 , 6438 *|* Racoș 1866 , 4117 *|* Sâmbăta de Sus 6003(2) *|* Șinca Veche 611 , 6226(4)


Sibiu County Dumbrăveni 6061(5) *|* Mediaș 522 , 2340 , 2341 , 2342 , 2343 , 2344 , 4502 , 4502 , 5724(6) , 6999(4) *|* Păltiniș Resort 2782 *|* Sibiu 518 , 531 , 730 , 730 , 2098 , 2099 , 2139 , 2177 , 2910 , 4866 , 5200(4) , 5685 , 6275 , 6490(6) 


Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone Boița 5174 *|* Fântânele 6649 *|* Gura Râului 5404 *|* Orlat 6126 *|* Sadu 5358 , 5363 , 6674(4) *|* Sibiel 6648 *|* Turnu Roșu 3217 


Saxon villages Agârbiciu 5713(6) *|* Alma Vii 2067 , 5032 *|* Alțâna 5318 *|* Apold 5040 , 1448 *|* Apoldu de Sus 2912 *|* Archita 3032, 6350(6) *|* Ațel 1467, 2778 , 6176(6) *|* Avrig 323 , 6701(3) *|* Băgaciu 2066 *|* Biertan 808 , 6274 , 6286 *|* Boian 764 , 4607 *|* Bran Castle 520 , 768 , 1451 , 3750 , 6251 *|* Cașolț 2639 *|* Cața 5043 *|* Chirpăr 5034 *|* Cincu 3114 , 5212 *|* Cisnădie 428 , 839 , 2009 , 2730 , 2731 , 2732 ] , 6447(3) *|* Cisnădioara 329 ,784 , 1878 , 4901 *|* Cisnădioara 6349(4) *|* Codlea 361 , 2357 , 2470 *|* Cristian - Sibiu County 5440 , 6631 , 7222(9) *|* *|* Cristian - Brașov County 7223(10) Curciu 5720(13) *|* Daia 5149(2) *|* Dealu Frumos 672 , 2431 *|* Drăușeni 5545(4) *|* Hărman 470 , 1869 , 2554 , 5832(12) *|* Hârtibaciu Valley 5336(10) *|* Gârbova 1894 *|* Homorod 513 , 2552 *|* Hosman 596 , 1678 , 2294 , 5024 *|* Iacobeni 2293 , 2648 , 2649 , 5027 *|* Măieruș 5542 *|* Mălâncrav 235 , 2542 *|* Mercheașa 7020(5) *|* Meșendorf 1526 , 2493 , 4964(5) , 6519(6) *|* Miercurea Sibiului 1893 *|* Movile 6017(2) *|* Moșna 505 , 2096 *|* Nemșa 5038 *|* Ocna Sibiului 5262 *|* Petrești 5432(4) *|* Prejmer 1868 *|* Râșnov 501 , 1870 , 3802 , 5397 *|* Richiș 1940 *|* Rotbav 5031 *|* Rupea 1981 , 2627 , 3942 , 6148 *|* Saschiz 1779 , 2008 *|* Sânpetru 2556 , 2557 *|* Seliștat 6005(9) *|* Senereuș 3001 , 3002 *|* Slimnic 3115 *|* Șaroș Pe Târnave 2620 *|* Șeica Mică 5042 *|* Șomartin 5215 *|* Toarcla 2628 *|* Valchid 378 , 5001(9) *|* Valea Viilor 2626 , 707 , 5569 , 6374(3) *|* Viscri 618 , 1859 , 1860 *|* Zagăr 6175(4) *|* Miscellaneous 5753(12) , 5754(12) , 5755(7) , 5756(6) , 6062(6) , 6068(4) , 6174(7) , 7108(8) , 7109(8) , 7110(8) 


Mureș County (the area not part of Székely Land) Brâncovenești 5147 , 2057 *|* Gornești 2855 *|* Gurghiu 6503(11) *|* Reghin 3288 , 2903 , 2903 , 3786 , 5102(5) *|* Sighișoara 721 , 789 , 2146 , 2849 , 4052 , 4053 , 6372(3) , 6569(3) *|* Târnăveni 6753(7) *|* Miscellaneous 7173(10) 



Székely Land Arcuș 2102 *|* Balvanyos 5087 *|* Băile Harghita Resort 2018 *|* Belin 6418 *|* Bezidu Nou 2854 *|* Borsec 2594 , 2595 *|* Ciuc Seat (miscellaneous) 5608(8) , 5621(6) *|* Comandău 2261 *|* Comiat 6189 *|* Crăciunel 6164(7) *|* Cotormani 2218 *|* Covasna County (miscellaneous) 2266 , 5576(8) , 5643(12) *|* Călugăreni 6151 *|* Forțeni 6570(2) *|* Ghelința 5301(5) *|* Gheorgheni 6292(2) *|* Ghimeș Pass 5748 *|* Ilieni 1919 *|* Izvorul Mureșului 3284 , 5011 *|* Întorsura Buzăului 1919 , 3261 , 6470 *|* Lăzarea 432 , 4057 *|* Lueta 4582 , 4583 *|* Miercurea Ciuc 1883 , 1884 , 2408 , 6509(3) *|* Mihăileni 6603 *|* Odorheiu Secuiesc 1815 , 2846 , 5795(2) *|* Oituz 6641(2) *|* Sânzieni 4003 , 4004 , 4914 *|* Sfântu Gheorghe *|* Turia 6450(4) , 2597 , 6605(2) *|* Târgu Mureș 507 , 2237 , 4054 , 4055 , 4056 , 7153(4) , 7259(18) *|* Târgu Secuiesc 1982 , 1983 *|* Toplița 6572 *|* Tulgheș 6361(5) *|* Tușnad Băi spa 2844 ]*|* Valea lui Antaloc 6607 *|* Vârghiș 5711(7) *|* Zagon 4896(2) *|* Miscellaneous 5104(3) , 5255(3) , 6765(13) , 6766(16) , 7187(18) , 7189(5) 



Bistrița - Năsăud County Bistrița 434 , 1745 , 2059 , 4889 , 5233 , 6516(3) , 6632(5) *|* Dealu Ștefăniței and Romuli 4888 , 6149 *|* Rodna village 5596(4) *|* Sângeorz Băi spa 6424 *|* Tihuța Pass 5292 , 6069(3) *|* Miscellaneous 5597 


Cluj County Agârbiciu wooden church 2077 , 5108(5) *|* Bologa Castle 2461 , 6469 *|* Ciucea 5368 *|* Cluj Napoca 311 , 334 , 431 , 732 , 2153 , 2281 , 2316 , 2317 , 2318 , 2754 , 3034 , 3035 , 5369 , 5871(5) , 6101(5) , 6181(7) , 6204(2) *|* Dej 5110(5) *|* Gherla 2902 , 5361(3) Gilău 5963(3) *|* Iara 6621(3) [ *|* Luncani 5148s *|* Mărgău 6535 *|* Răscruci 6573 *|* Turda City and Turda Salt Mine 2011 , 2105 , 2106 , 2109 , 2629 , 2110 , 5316 , 6146 *|* Vad 5964(6) *|* Văleni 624 *|* Miscellaneous 7121(10)



Land of Călata Bedeciu 5317 Huedin 4058 *|* Mănăstireni 4059 *|* Domoșu 4060 *|* Fildu de Sus 4061 *|* Huedin 4062 *|*


Alba County Abrud 5866 , 7083(6) *|* Aiud 2723 , 7130(7) *|* Alba Iulia 669 , 686 , 5949(2) , 6031(5) *|* Arieș River *|* Blaj 5138(2) 
*|* Bărăbanț *|* Blaj 6186(3) 2981 *|* Cetatea de Baltă 5635(4) , 371 *|* Colțești 104 , 6504 , 6730 *|* Cricău 2179 *|* Gârda de Sus 6084 *|* Lupșa 2464 , 7136(5) *|* Poșaga 2178 *|* Rimetea 1455 *|* Râmeț Monastery 6412(3) Roșia Montană 242 , 1769 , 5865 *|* Sebeș 331 , 766 *|* Sâncrai 6942(2) *|* Sânmiclăuș 6089(2) *|* Uza Valley 5150(2) 


Hunedoara County Ardeu 6351 *|* Crivadia 2389 *|* Densuș 5906 *|* Deva 116 , 5246 , 5341 , 5775 , 6135(6) *|* Geoagiu 1943 *|* Gurasada 3837 *|* Hunedoara city 456 , 747 , 2254 , 2254 , 2390 *|* Jiu Valley 288 , 2006 , 2007 , 5634 *|* Orăștie 2999 , 3000 *|* Rapoltu Mare 6964(2) *|* Sarmisegetuza Regia and the other Dacian fortresses 774 , 1795 , 1796 , 6409(4) *|* Săcărâmb 6661 *|* Șureanu Mountains – Roman fort at 2130 m 2999


Land of Hațeg Colț Castle 4002 *|* Landscapes ] 3011 *|* Ostrov 3254 , 5445 *|* Sântămărie-Orlea 5245 , 6103(7)






*Banat*
Caraș Severin County Anina 5588 , 2551 *|* Băile Herculane 1967 , 1968 , 4116 , 6461 , 6699(17) *|* Bigăr 5716(7) *|* Caransebeș 6929(444444) *|* Carașova 4572 *|* Ciclova Română 6586(6) *|* Ciudanovița 6587(2) *|* Domașnea 5293 *|* Eftimie Murgu 6298(6) *|* Ilova 4573 *|* Moldova Nouă 2501 , 2502 *|* Oravița 3102 , 5469(2) *|* Prisaca Reservoir 6221(2) *|* Reșița 2021 , 4571 , 6595(7) *|* Miscellaneous 7194(12) 


Timiș County Grădinari 6838 *|* Jimbolia 6110(2) *|* Lugoj 1939 , 6694(16) *|* Parța 1800 , 6179(2) *|* Sânnicolau Mare 6828(7) *|* Tapia 5477 *|* Timișoara 490 , 535 , 653 , 741 , 822 , 2072 , 2145 , 2350 , 2691 , 2692 , 2693 , 2724 , 2907 , 4115 , 4961 , 5349(3) , 6167(2) , 6230 , 6624(3) , 6647 , 6830(14) 





*Crișana*
Bihor County Cheresig 5090(2) *|* Oradea 354 , 661 , 745 , 1627 , 1636 , 3119, 3127 , 3128 , 3129 , 3130 , 3865 , 5400(3) , 6124(5) , 6338(3) , 6467(4) , 6908 *|* Salonta 5471(2) *|* Wooden churches 7201(27) 



Arad County Arad city 50 , 503 , 1945 , 1946 , 2725 , 2726 , 5535(5) *|* Ineu 1897 , 5971(3) *|* Lipova and Șoimoș Castle 5624(12) , 2247 , 2248 , 2249 , 2249 *|* Săvârșin 454 *|* Land of Zarand 5164(4) , 6236 *|* Miscellaneous 7127(15) 


Sălaj County Fildu de Sus 1528 *|* Jibou 6905 *|* Păușa 181 *|* Porolissum 6118(4) *|* Someș River 6261 *|* Șimleu Silvaniei 6534(2)





*Maramureș - Sătmar*
Maramureș County Baia Mare 750 , 1920 , 2162 , 2163 , 4838(4) , 5378(7) , 6264 *|* Baia Sprie 2709 *|* Borșa 1720 , 1898 *|* Ieud 2326 , 2570 , 5086(2) b]|[/b] Land of Lăpuș 6726(16) *|* Land of Maramureș 7169(11)(16) b]|[/b] Poienile de sub Munte 3758 , 6639(2) *|* Rogoz 813 *|* Rona de Jos 5473 *|* Sârbi 274 *|* Sighetu Marmației 1790 , 6565 *|* Șurdești 608 , 2277 *|* Tisa River 4913 *|* Vaser Valley narrow gauge steam train 134 , 728 , 2285 , 2509 *|* Vișeu de Sus 6637 *|* Miscellaneous 375 , 2363 , 2578 , 2710 , 5327 , 6034(6) , 6067(8) , 6133(4) 


Satu Mare County Satu Mare city 166 , 772 , 2339 , 2367 , 2368 , 3844 , 3846 , 6395(5) , 6742(7) 






*Bukovina* 
Câmpulung Moldovenesc 6567 *|* Cities Gura Humorului 2165 , 2166 *|* Rădăuți 2183 , 2184 , 6041(4) *|* Siret 5804 *|* Suceava 6134(12), 6493 (9) *|* Vatra Dornei 357 , 2250 , 5092(6) , 6538(7) , 6897 


Villages Bălinești 6072(7) *|* Brodina 6506(5) *|* Cacica 3780 *|* Ciocănești 5243 *|* Cârlibaba 6592(6) , 6593(2) *|* Cotârgași 6225(4) *|* Dorna Arini 5654(4) *|* Dorna Candrenilor 5559 *|* Moldovița 5532 *|* Pojorâta 5574(6) *|* Sadova 5153 *|* Slătioara 3751 *|* Sucevița 1523 , 1713 , 1714 , 3902 , 3904 , 3905 *|* Vatra Moldoviței 5667 , 5910 *|* Miscellaneous/color] 5242 , 6540(5) 


Monasteries Arbore 346 , 3265(2) , 6086(5) *|* Dragomirna 245 , 6283(6) *|* Humor 675 *|* Moldovița 455 , 2345 , 2346 , 2347 , 2348 , *|* Probota 491 , 6165 , 6166(6) *|* Putna 153 , 374 , 2076 , 3263(3) , 4945 *|* Râșca 508 *|* Slatina 4753 , 6494(6) *|* Sucevița 713 ,1524 , 2279 , 2278 , 6530 *|* Voroneț 230 *|* Miscellaneous 6673(4) , 7192(20) 


Landscapes 2120 , 2282 , 2283 , 2284 , 2287 , 2288 , 2411 , 2412 , 2621 , 2622 , 2622 , 3782 , 3797 Hucul Horses 1471 





*Moldavia*
Vrancea County Nistorești 6975(6) *|* Tulnici 6224 *|* Vrâncioaia 6644(2 


Bacău County Bârsești 4677 *|* Bogdana Monastery 6578(5) *|* Oituz 6642 *|* Trotuș Valley 6650(4) 


Botoșani County Botoșani City 2581 5170(4) *|* Hilișeu 6403(6) *|* Tincușa Hill 5237 


Iași County Dobrovăț 648 , 673 *|* Iași city 478 , 530 , 5379(7) , 5794(5) , 5994(5) , 5995(2) , 5998(4) , 6000(4) , 5994(5) , 6271 , 6627 , 6808(6) , 7013(17) , 7054(6) , 7123(10) , 7124(15) , 7125(7) , 7126(14) , 7176(10) , 7181(4) *|* Wooden churches 7019(16) *|* Miscellaneous 7122(10) 


Neamț County Bârnadu 6491(5) *|* Borca 6087(4) *|* Crăcău Negru 6658(2) *|* Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir 689 , 4960 , 5449(2) , 6657(3) *|* Neamț monastery 6094(6) *|* Pângărați monastery and village 7114(6) *|* Piatra Neamț 1472 , 1863] , 6478 *|* Roman 267 *|* Secu monastery 4909 , 6663(2) *|* Sihla hermitage 386 *|* Tarcău 6092(7) *|* Târgu Neamț and Neamț Citadel 359 *|* Ticoș 6683 *|* Viișoara 6451 *|* Miscellaneous 2992 , 6080(4) 


Vaslui County Dragomirești 6453(3) 
*|* Florești Monastery 4984 *|* Huși 5220 





*Lower Danube*
Brăila city 218 , 380 , 502 , 1561 , 1562 , 1563 , 1565 , 1565 , 1567 , 2546 , 2717 , 3140 , 4820(2) , 5193(3) , 5620(8) , 6013(10) *|* Galați city 214 , 268, 504 , 770 , 1453 , 1950 , 1951 , 1952 , 1953 , 2158 , 4026 , 4027 , 4028 , 5074(5) , 5402(5) , 5443 , 6328(7) , 6580 *|* Stelnica 5444(3) 








*Dobruja* Msoques 7093(9) 
Constanța County Agigea 708 *|* Albești 2579 *|* Cape Aurora Resort 2003 *|* Cernavodă 592 , 3874 , 3875 , 5281 , 5282(2) , 5296 , 6019 , 7102(5) , 6364(2) *|* Cobadin 2471 *|* Constanța 726 , 823 , 1733 , 1748 , 1877 , 1880 , 1881 , 1882 , 2306 , 2631 , 2632 , 2635 , 2636 , 2637 , 3996 , 4016 , 5109(5) , 5313 , 5314(3) ,5373 , 5717(3) , 5826(3) , 6402(3) , 6456(7) , 6675 *|* Costinești 2113 , 2114 *|* Danube - Black Sea Canal 197 , 2041 , 2043 , 2044 , 2045 , 2046 , 2047, 2049 , 5177(4) , 5391(2) *|* Eforie North and South 2300 , 2301 , 2302 , 5626(5) , 6131 *|* Eșechioi 6191 *|* Hârșova 5585 , 1989 , 1989 *|* Fântâna Mare 5256 , 6116(2) *|* Hazârlâc Lake 6190 *|* Histria archaeological site and museum 6625(2) *|* Independența 6190 *|* Istria 4897 *|* Mamaia 1576 , 1577 , 1578 , 1580 , 4806 (3) , 1747 , 6202 *|* Mangalia 405 , 629 , 2181, 2182 , 2236 , 2321 , 3424 , 2322 , 4072 , 4074 , 5699(6) , 5700(4) , 5701(9) , 6015 , 7006(7)7) , 7240(16) *|* COLOR="Green"]Medgidia 6514(3) , 6528 *|* Murfatlar 5072(2) *|* Năvodari 6139 *|* Neptun Resort 2004 *|* Olimp Resort 488 , 1991 *|* Sacidava Roman site 4846(2) , 4853(4) *|* Saturn 5257 *|* Seimeni 5923(4) *|* Sinoe 5458(2) *|* Techirghiol 2359 *|* Tropaeum Traiani 2356 , 685 , 2584 , 4879(10) *|* Tuzla 6513 *|* Valu lui Traian (Trajan's Wall) 5176 *|* Venus 2085 *|* Venus 2305 *|* Miscellaneous 7197(12) , 7198(11) , 7199(8) 




Tulcea County Argamum ancient site 5315 *|* Babadag 126 , 5312(2) , 5935(2) *|* Iaila 5900 *|* Isaccea 2721 , 5992(3) , 6115(3) *|* Niculițel 1851 , 1853 *|* Saon Monastery 5990(3) *|* Slava Cercheză 6512 *|* Slava Rusă 6113(2) *|* Troesmis Roman site 4845(2) *|* Tulcea 189 , 220 , 521 , 831 , 1885 , 1887 , 2940 , 3981 , 3982 , 3988 , 5416 , 5377(2) , 6147(5) , 6488(5) *|* Turcoaia 4847 *|* Miscellaneous 5694(3) , 7235(15) 


Miscellaenous 6145(13) , 6666(28) ] 





*Miscellaneous aerials* 5416(10) , 5417(2) , 5636 , 5637(5) , 5655(4) 





*Roads and Railways* 
*Transfăgărășan Road* 188 , 448 , 1663 , 1664 , 1667 , 1668 , 1669 , 1670 , 1672 , 1673 , 1891 , 1892, 2831 , 2832 , 2835 , 4841 , 4902 , 5526 , 6566 

*Transalpina Road* 749 , 749 , 1931 , 1932 , 1934 , 1935 


*A2 Sun Motorway* 1889 , 1930 


*Tihuța Pass* 1743 , 3138 


*Salva - Vișeu* 224 





* Archaeology – miscellanous locations* 
Cucuteni Culture 4886 , 1801 , 1802 , 1803 , 1805 *|* Lost World of Ancient Europe 6399(6) *|* Tărtăria Tablets 6209(3)





* Folklore* 
Călușarii ritual dance 6231 





*Ships* 
Borcea Steamer 2140 *|* Republica War Steamboat 3987





*Along the Danube Series*
Caraș- n County 2140 , 4703 , 4704 , 4705 , 4707 *|* Mehedinți County 5201 , 5203 , 5204 , 5205 , 5206 , 5307 , 5208 , 5210 *|* Dolj County 5271 , 5272 , 5273 , 5276 , 5271 , 5271 Oltenița - Tulcea 4965(8) *|* Oltenița - Călărași 4966(6) *|* Călărași - Cernavodă 4967(13)







* N A T U R E * 

*Danube Delta Biosphere* Aerials 1681 , 1684 , 1685 , 1689 , 1691 , 1693 , 1696 , 3862 , 3863 , 3888 *|* Birds 840 , 1479 , 1481 , 1494 , 1916 , 1942 , 2208 , 2441 , 2451 , 2475 , 5940(11) *|* Caraorman Forest 4947(3) , 5679(5) *|* Chilia Veche 4904(3) *|* Gura Portiței 2303 , 2304 *|* Halmyris 3914 , 7094 *|* Landscapes 280 , 385 , 407 , 506 , 1478 , 1480 , 1486 , 1487 , 1938 , 2038 , 2211 , 2212 , 2213 , 2442 , 2443 , 2444 , 2445 , 2448 , 2449 , 2450 , 2891 , 2885 , 2886 , 2893, 2895 , 4006 , 3858 , 4007 , 4009 , 4011 , 5248(3) , 5248(3) , 5407(16) , 5679(5) , 6128 , 6203(8) , 6323(7) *|* Letea village and forest 800 , 1806 , 1808 , 1809 , 1810 , 1811 , 1814 , 2548 , 5121(4) *|* Localities and people 142 , 2214 , 2216 , 2476 *|* Mahmudia 3857 *|* Mammals, reptiles and insects *|* 1445 , 1813 , 1902 , 1903 , 1936 , 1937 , 2209 *|* Razelm, Sinoe and Golovița lakes 1473 , 734 , 3182 , 3182, 3184 , 3185 , 3189 , 4816 (3) *|* Sacalin Island 5171(6) , 5172(5) *|* Sarichioi 3030 *|* Sfântu Gheorghe 1476 , 1484 *|* Sulina 127(2) , 1482 *|* Videos *|* 2219 *|* Miscellaneous *|* 6088(12)





*Gorges, canyons and rivers*
*Crișul Repede * 2498 , 3010 




* Iron Gates Natural Park (Danube Canyon)* 155 , 293 , 642 , 1454 , 5340 , 5380 , 5885 , 6044(11 , 6697(5), 6708(8) *|* Great Kazan 2245 , 4833(3) *|* Decebalus Statue 2673 2671 *|* Dubova 2671 *|* Iron Gates I Dam 517 , 2676 , 2677 , 6596(2) *|* Ponicova Cave 2328 , 2329 , 2336 *|* Tricule Castle 2670 


*Lăpuș Gorges* 5073(6)


*Jiu Defile National Park* 1749 , 1751 , 1752 , 1753 , 1754 , 1755 , 1756 , 1757 , 5953(5) , 5954(2) , 5955(6) , 5962(7) , 6033(3)


*Olt Defile* 573 , 746 , 1972 , 1973 , 2934 , 3766 , 4759 , 5311 , 6611 



*Mureș Defile Natural Park* 261 , 2052 , 2053 , 2055 , 2056 , 2510 , 3790 ,3838 , 5012(3) , 6594



*Olteț Gorges* 5592(10) 



*Someșul Cald Defile* 5867(19) , 5868(11) , 6169(6) , 6378(12) 




*Timiș Defile* 7138 





*Other reserves and natural areas* Andreiașu de Sus natural fire, Vrancea County 6199(2) *|* Breite Plateau (venerable oak trees reserve) 5116(6) *|* Bugeac Lake, Constanța County 6342(4) Comana Nature Park 2415 , 2416 , 2419 , 5951(6) *|* Great Brăila and Balta Ialomiței Islands 300 , 308 , 2131 , 2132 , 2133 , 2134 , 2137 , 2361 , 2362 , 2577 , 4040 *|* Limanu Lake, Constanța County 5537(2) *|* Mociar Oak Reserve 2082 , 2083 *|* Mureș Floodplain Nature Park 5931 *|* Pârscov Forest, Buzău County 5128(3) *|* Prislop Pass, Maramureș County 5648 *|* Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park 636 , 2135 , 2136 , 2136 , 4042 , 4043 , 4044 , 4046 , 6016 Topolnița Cave 5676(3)





*Mountains*
*Apuseni Nature Park* 5765(7) 6018(4) Boga Valley 1542 , 2308 , 2309 *|* Casa de Piatră 1512 *|* Coliboaia Cave 4021 *|* Focul Viu Ice Cave 650 , 2312 , 2312 , 3926 *|* Galbena Valley 2313 *|* Gemănata Pothole 1550 , 4069 *|* Humpleu Cave 5269 *|* Lost World Plateau 4064 , 4067 *|* Micula Cave *|* Rădeasa Fortress 2310 1761 *|* Padiș landscapes 442 , 1546 , 5268(2) Piatra Altarului Cave 4021 *|* *|* Ponor Fortress 2311 , 4089 *|* Ponor Glade 3925 , 1545 *|* Rădeasa Fortress 3927 *|* Scărișoara Ice Cave and surroundings 1896 *|* Various landscapes 2815 , 2816 , 2817 , 4814 (3) , 4869 , 4978(10) , 4980(4) *|* Vlădeasa Massif 699 *|* Zgurăști Cave 2170 


*Baiului Mountains* 1463 , 5802(5) , 6244


*Bârgău Mountains* 1744


*Bihor Mountains* 28010 , 4819 (2) , 6211(7) *|* Câmpenească Cave 4085 


*Bistrița Mountains* 2922 , 2923 , 2925 , 5360(5) 


*Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park* 4826(5) , 5058 (26) Bicaz Gorges 156 , 751 , 1502 , 1774 , 1775 , 1777 , 5723(6) , 1778 , 1778 *|* Red Lake 241 , 1469 , 6042(2) *|* Hășmaș Mountains 251 , 387 , 1571 , 1572 , 1575 , 2193 , 2195 , 2196 , 2197 , 2198 


*Bodoc Mountains* 5739(2)


*Bucegi Natural Park* *|* Eastern side 847 , 1611 , 2147 , 2148 , 2150 , 2233 , 3728 , 5708(7) 6180(2) *|* Padina 486 , 2370 , 2371 , 2372 *|* The Plateau 318 , 2065 , 2574 *|* Western side 1602 , 1603 


*Buila - Vânturarița National Park* 372 , 482 , 2387 , 2528 , 2529 , 2535 , 2540 , 5019(10) , 5305(2) , 5898(2) 


*Călimani National Park* 326 , 2035 , 2036 , 2058 , 2289 , 2681 ,3209 , 4828(5) , 5387(3) , 5388(2) 


*Căpățânii Mountains* 5113(8) , 5322 , 6291(3) 


*Ceahlău National Park* 283 , 489 , 489 , 1648 , 1649 , 1651(3) , 1654 , 1655 , 1659 , 2104 , 2231 , 2862 , 3714 , 4078 , 4079 ,4081 , 5015(11) , 5124 , 5267 , 5719(11) , 5927(6)


*Cindrel Mountains and Natural Park* 373, 6377(4) 


*Ciucaș Mountains* 340 , 342 , 809 , 1864 , 2242 , 2244 , 2696 , 2697 , 2698 , 2699 , 2921 , 2994 , 2995 , 2996 , 5018 , 5385 , 5386 , 5751(14)


*Cozia National Park* 295 , 1975 , 1976 , 1976 , 1978 , 1979 , 3971 , 5350 , 5351(5) , 6291(4) *|* Stânișoara Monastery 1977


*Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park* 644 , 1521 , 1961 , 1962 , 1963 , 1964 , 1965 , 1963 , 2863 , 2864 , 5344(6) , 5631(8) 


*Făgăraș Mountains* 345 , 448 , 1677 , 1679 , 1861 , 2230 , 2291 , 2295 , 2630 , 2914 , 5707(6) , 5738(3) , 6035(14) , 6331(15) , 6430 , 6754


*Gilău Mountains* 2814 


*Godeanu Mountains* 536 , 6138(8) 


*Gutâi Mountains* 3075 , 5225 


*Harghita Mountains* 2185 , 2186 , 2187 , 2188 , 2192 , 2900 *|* Lake St. Ann 2018 , 5254


*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains* 2292 


*Latorița Mountains* 3735 , 5114(4) , 6307 


*Leaota Mountains* 2489 , 5452(8) , 5686(10)


*Lotru Mountains and Valley* 259 , 320 , 2074 , 1604 , 1605 , 2606 , 2607 , 2608 , 2611 , 2613 , 2614 , 3289 , 3842 , 3843 


*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park* 167 , 2714 , 5613(7)


*Măcin Mountains and Măcin National Park* 332 , 519 , 2319 , 2807 , 2808 , 2809 , 3954 , 6407


*Mehedinți Mountains* 2869 , 2878 , 2906 , 5046(6)


*Metaliferi Mountains* 5063(7) ] *|* Detunatele 222 


*Nemira Mountains* 5264(6) , 6376(6) *|* Slănic Moldova Resort 2078 


*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park* 678 , 1841 , 1844 , 1850 , 5777(19)


*Parâng Mountains* 1921 , 1922 , 1923 , 1924 , 1925 , 1927 , 2020 , 2879 , 2020 , 2930 , 2953, 2954 , 5232 , 5232 , 6168 , 6252(5) *|* Jieț Valley 2880 *|* Parâng Resort 5766(11) 


*Piatra Craiului National Park* 137 , 296 , 496 , 841 , 1466 , 1704 , 1707 , 1708 , 2121 , 2122 , 2124 , 2126 , 2128 , 2129 , 2130 , 2126 , 2916 , 2917 , 2918 , 3012 , 3168 , 3259 , 3755 , 3830 , 3831 , 3832 , 3833 , 3834 , 5017(5) , 6330(16) 


*Piatra Mare and Postăvaru Massifs* 317 , 754 , 754 , 2870 , 5681(3)


*Piule - Iorgovanu (or Little Retezat) Mountains* 4996(9)


*Plopiș Mountains* 5418(7)


*Rarău - Giumalău Mountains* 358 , 1504 , 2115 , 2679 , 2948 , 1949 , 1949 , 6177(6) , 6195(6) , 6200(8) 5785(11) *|* Slătioara Primeval Forest 729 , 

*Retezat Mountains and National Park* 843 , 1468 , 1583 , 1584 , 1585 , 1586 , 1587 , 1588 , 1592 , 1593 , 1596 , 1597 , 1598 , 1600 , 1992 , 1993 , 2467 , 2572 , 2875 , 2876 , 3827 , 3978 , 4611 , 5223 , 5278(3) , 5672(8) , 5786(11) , 5806(13) , 5807(17) , 6008(11) , 625(7) *|* Buta Gorges 4887 


*Rodna National Park* 140 , 635 , 2286 , 2708 , 4029 , 4030 , 4031 , 4034 , 4035 , 4036 , 4037 , 4829(3) , 5330(6) , 5412(16) , 5645(6) , 6201(2) , 6383(14)


*Rucăr - Bran Corridor* 1721 , 1724 , 1726 , 1727 , 1728 , 1729 , 1730 , 2573 , 2789 , 2790 , 2790 , 2791 , 5158(3) , 5903(5) , 6901 , 7204(15) 


*Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park* 1955 , 4555 5166(8) 


*Siriu Mountains* 1997 , 1999 , 3042


*Stânișoara Mountains and Vânători - Neamț Natural Park* 4681 , 4682 , 4683


*Șureanu Mountains and Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Natural Park * 2683 , 2686 , 2687 , 2689 Bolii Cave 2463 *|* 6105(14) *|* Șura Mare Cave 2005 , 6055(5) 


*Tarcău Mountains* 2268 , 2270 , 4848(6) , 6375(6)


*Trascău Mountains* 5062(9) 5862(5) *|* Întregalde Valley 2469 *|* Vânătările Ponorului 3726 *|* 


*Țarcu Mountains* 365 , 1470 , 4956 , 5224 , 5226(2) , 6108(3)(2)


*Țibleș Mountains* 5334(4) 


*Vâlcan Mountains* 2858 , 5372 


*Vlădeasa Mountains* 2155 , 2296 , 2298 , 2299 , 2569 , 3979 *|* Stâna de Vale 3995 


*Vrancea Mountains and Putna - Vrancea Natural Park* 2479 , 2852, 3742 , 5141(3) , 5192(3) , 5265(2) , 5451(4) , 5683(11) , 5728(6) , 5742(5) , 5763(6)





*Miscellaneous natural landscapes* 
Odorhei Depression 5973(13) *|* Maramureș County 6028(8) 





*Wildlife* 
Bears 94 , 196(2) , 339 , 1457 , 1458 , 1459 , 1610 , 1741 , 1766 , 1767 , 1768 , 1941 , 1986 , 2174 , 2830 , 2833 , 2834 , 2899 , 3824 , 4881(2) , 4943 , 5060 , 5926(4) , 6303(6) *|* Other mammals 2125 , 2481 , 5602(4) , 6265(4) , 6267 Miscellaneous 5453(8) , 5455(9) , 5728(11) , 6039(11)
.
.
.
. .


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șomartin, Bruiu, Gherdeal - Saxon villages​


















*Șomartin / Martinsberg / Mártonhegy*

Glenn Mollergren 1 2 3 4​



































































*Bruiu / Braller / Brulya*

Oana Gilu​












fortified church- bruiu by Star*sailor, on Flickr​















*Gherdeal / Gürteln / Gerdály*

glenn Mollergren​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila / Μπράιλα / İbrail​
















BogdanGoim​



















Greek church, 1872


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerial and ground level footage of Brăila city and surroundings​





With the extraordinary wetland of Danube Floodplain, partly protected by Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Prahova Valley​














River Prahova springs from Bucegi Mountains in Brașov County, near Predeal and and flows into the Ialomiţa River after 183 km. 



Valley's upper sector, between Bucegi and Baiului Mountains is the most important touristic region in country, with several ski and climateric resorts: Predeal, Azuga, Buşteni, Sinaia, Comarnic and Breaza.


Each weekend, between 20,000 and 50,000 people, mostly from Bucharest, come here. in winter for ski and in the other seasons for hiking or fresh air.





Geographically, the Prahova river separates the Eastern Carpathians chain from the Southern Carpathians. Historically, the corridor was the most important passage way between the principalities of Wallachia and Transylvania. 




The present DN1 road, linking Bucharest with the city of Braşov and the future A3 will be built along the Prahova Valley.



















*Câmpina* - population 38,758, celebrated in 2003 500 years since its founding. Between 1897 and 1898, Câmpina was the site of the largest oil refinery in Europe.

Răsvan Olaru​


















*Breaza* - the town (population 18,863) was first documented in an act of 1503. Due to its naturally beautiful surroundings, being located among rolling hills, the town has long been popular with inhabitants of Bucharest, who tend to have vacation homes here. 

Andreea Cristiana 1 2​






​



















*Comarnic* - population 13,500


MihaiV74​​




Mirela Bogdan​​
















*Bușteni* - population 8,553, is located at the foot of the Bucegi mountains, that have a maximum altitude of 2505 m. Its name literally means tree-logs in Romanian. Buşteni's average altitude is 900 m. It is one of the most popular mountain resorts, offering spectacular views, with lots of year-round tourism opportunities, ranging from skiing to mountain climbing.

drinkula​​





Adi Burcea​​




Gabriel Avramovici​​














*Azuga* - population 5,213, is located at the foot of the Baiu mountains, and contains the longest ski run in Romania, the Sorica - together with other ski slopes. The town offers a breathtaking view over the Bucegi mountains, even from street level and especially from the top of the Sorica mountain (at the gondola arrival station).

drinkula​​





Adrian Purcaru​​




Romică Dobrincu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
*...continuing*



Prahova Valley​


















*Predeal* - population 5,183, is the highest town and one of the most important mountain resorts in Romania, being located at over 1,000 m. 

Predeal has 5 major ski runs, depending on the difficulty grade. Most of them have snowmaking guns and some are fitted with floodlights and ski lifts. 


The town has been certificated as a climatal resort by government decree (H.G. 226/1992) due to the strongly ionized air rich in UV radiations and the low atmospheric pressure.

MihaiV74 1 2​





​





maytrey​​




emil76​​
















*Sinaia* - (population 12.512) is the most famous Romanian mountain resort.


The first human settlement was the monastery, founded around 1690 in the wild Prahova Valley, between the Bucegi and Baiului Mountains.


In the second half of 19th century, King Carol I has became interested in the area and in 1873-1883 was built Peleș Castle, the summer royal residence.

A village appeared which to the end of 19th century will became a town and resort, with somptuous villas and hotels.

Today Sinaia is much visited for the royal castle, for the Bucegi and Baiului mountains. Cable cars and gondoles take people up to the Bucegi Plateau (2000 m) or Cota 1400.

Bears are a common sight on the road to Cota 1400 and even in the resort.


andres22​​




emil76​​





László Dénes​












Orizont​











emil76 1 2 3​













​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​

shot today




PRIMEVAL said:


> *Carol I Boulevard*
> 
> 
> First Picture: Armenian Church and Millenium Tower
> ...
















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Batiștei Church* - situated on Batiștei Street, founded in 17th century and rebuilt in present form in 1764.
> 
> 
> The church burned and was rebuilt several times, and the legend says that each fire destroyed only the church, the big mulberry tree in its courtyard remaining untouched. The tree is documented since Constantin Brâncoveanu time (1688-1714) and is a protected monument. It was bigger some years ago, when it lost much of its crown.
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




PRIMEVAL said:


> *Constantin Esarcu Street*
> 
> 
> Constantin Esarcu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...

















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Smârdan Street* (Lipscani area, or Historical Center)
> 
> 
> Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Prahova County villages​

















Prahova is the most populous county (829,945 people) in Romania after Bucharest, although is only the 33th by land surface (4,716 km²). Also, is one of fost urbanized counties, with 12 towns and cities.














*Aluniș*

aliensamadhi​​
















*Călugăreni*

Stefano Cortese​




















*Văleni de Munte* - a town of 13,309. On the right side of picture, the Nicolae Iorga museum, in a typical Wallachian 18th century house

rap_kid​​












*Fundeni*

maytrey​​

















*Izvoarele*

forestdreamer​​
















*Starchiojd*
Andrei Vasilescu​​













*Vărbilău*

coradu​​

















*Tisa*

D_iuja​​

















*Urlați* - a town of 10,064

Alexandru Crăciun​​[/CENTER]





















*Tohani* - well known for its vineyards

Andrei Deleanu​​

















Șezătoare (evening sitting of village women) and driving in *Pietriceaua*, a mountain village near Brebu. Is characteristic for how most of mountain and hill villages of Prahova look like


----------



## alexcosma (Oct 29, 2010)

Keep up the good work for Romania !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mulțumesc Alex!



Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Rondă Street* - one of the streets in the quiet Popa Nan neighborhood, just near Mihai Viteazu National College
> 
> 
> Intrarea Rondă Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...
















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Romulus Street* - one of streets ending in Calea Călărași
> 
> 
> Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​


PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​


PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some picture was not shown, here it is





PRIMEVAL said:


> Prahova County villages​
> 
> *Izvoarele*
> 
> forestdreamer​​















Bonus: folk song from Muntenia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some picture was not shown, here it is





PRIMEVAL said:


> Prahova County villages​
> 
> *Izvoarele*
> 
> forestdreamer​​















Bonus: folk song from Muntenia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bazna, Valea Viilor and Brateiu - Saxon villages around Mediaș​
















*Bazna / Baaßen / Bázna*

sibiu-turism.ro​


















































*Valea Viilor / Wurmloch / Nagybaromlak*

sibiu-turism.ro​


































*Brateiu / Pretai / Baráthely*

Crina Stanciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​



















Dia A​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bretea, Leșnic and Brănișca, Hunedoara County​
















Villages on middle Mureș River



calinalba 1 2 3​


*Bretea Mureșană*. In background - Poiana Ruscă Mountains (the forested heights) and far away the snowy Parâng Mountains


























*Leșnic*





















*Brănișca*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia, Bukovina​














White Church, 1467 and Stephen the Great's Oak Tree (15th century)


Getrax 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fântâna Mare / Başpunar, Dobruja​

















The Turkish village


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

^^
The 'only' 100% Turkish village in Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Teleorman County​
















*Near Zimnicea*

Geosergio​


















*Danube near Poiana*

Eugen Chicio​

















*Năvodari*

iLogic​


















Pavel Mirea 1 234​

*Fair in Alexandria* - the city was founded in 1834





















*Brâncoveanca*






















*Beciu*




















*Coșoteni* - church from 1647
























*Turnu Măgurele*

viajeroandaluz​















Liviu Vasilică (1950-2004)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​



Shot today


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila / Μπράιλα / İbrail​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaser Valley Mocănița​



















Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438642_50523577_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr







Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438628_46279891_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr










Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438523_1169693131_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr







Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438680_53523813_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr







Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica by daniel_andreica, on Flickr










Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438441_1189083634_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr








Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438428_1581808018_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr








Mocanita from Viseu de Sus - Vaser Valley by Daniel Andreica55122_22438412_1077225260_n by daniel_andreica, on Flickr







Depou CFF Viseu de Sus - 2012 - locomotivele Bavaria si Elvetia by daniel_andreica, on Flickr









Valea Vaserului by daniel_andreica, on Flickr








Cu mocanita pe Valea Vaserului - Maramures by _dinu, on Flickr








Cu mocanita pe Valea Vaserului - Maramures by _dinu, on Flickr










Que marxem! / Let's go! by SBA73, on Flickr







Bunkers hongaresos / Hungarian bunkers by SBA73, on Flickr








Pujant amb força per la vall del Vaser / Climbing up the valley of the Vasser. by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - this evening​


*Corneliu Coposu Boulevard*



Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Cocor Galleries*



Cocor Galleries, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Hanul cu Tei Inn*


Hanul cu Tei Inn, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Lipscani Street*


Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Stavropoleos Street*


Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







National Bank, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - this evening​




*Christmas Fair in University Square*


Christmas Fair in University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Christmas Fair in University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Christmas Fair in University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Christmas Fair in University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Christmas Fair in University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Ministry of Agriculture*


Ministry of Agriculture, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dacia​



Automobile Dacia company was founded in 1966. The main Dacia factory was built in 1968, in Colibaşi (now called Mioveni), near Piteşti.


In September 1999, Dacia was bought by the Renault group, with a view to making Romania its hub of automobile development in both Central Europe and Eastern Europe, and investment was consequently increased. 






*New Sandero Stepway*


New Dacia Sandero Stepway by Renault official, on Flickr






New Dacia Sandero by Renault official, on Flickr​












*New Logan*


New Dacia Logan by Renault official, on Flickr​















*Dokker & Van*


Dacia Dokker & Dokker Van by Renault official, on Flickr​














*Lodgy*


Dacia Lodgy by Renault official, on Flickr​














*Duster*


Dacia Duster by Renault official, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz town​













Population 8,428 


Mcccrya​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​


















Cristi Giurgică 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Carei / Nagykároly / Großkarol​













Karolyi Castle, 1482, fortified in 1592, rebuilt in 1666, modified in 18-19th centuries




E*Kris​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A3 "Transylvania" Motorway near Turda​















It will be a four-lane, 584-kilometer motorway, sconnecting the cities of Bucharest, Ploiești, Brașov, Făgăraș, Sighișoara, Târgu Mureș, Cluj-Napoca, Zalău and Oradea. It will follow almost the same route as the DN1 road, which became insufficient due to the growing rate of traffic between Bucharest and Transylvania, and will connect with the Hungarian motorway network near Borș. 



As of July 2012 there are two separate segments in service totalizing 108 km.




Paul-89​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Under construction A1 Motorway near Simeria​




















claudiu_ne2000 1 2 (our forumer)​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Bridge 2 (Vidin - Calafat)​

























yquenombremepongo 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Under construction A1 Motorway near Simeria​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















PRIMEVAL said:


> Danube Bridge 2 (Vidin - Calafat)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva / Déva / Diemrich​



















Darius Iovan 1 2 3 4​




























































Gausss​














Andrei Pavel 1 2​




























Kevin Kraus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu​














Second picture: Ruse (Bulgarian city) seen from Giurgiu


skyalex 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Orșova / Orsova / Оршава​



















ROvi 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Port of Constanța / Tομή / Кюстенджа / Köstence​



















cargokill 1 2 3​














































*Port of Constanța and Mamaia Resort in 1962*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă / Axiopolis / Черна вода / Boğazköy​





















cargokill 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victoria town seen from Făgăraș Mountains​















Population 9059 



László Dénes 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​


















*Sinoe / Kasapköy *


Reed harvesters by annamaart, on Flickr







Harvest of reeds by annamaart, on Flickr​















*Beștepe *


View over the Danube delta, from Bestepe by annamaart, on Flickr







View over the Danube delta, from Bestepe by annamaart, on Flickr​















*Babadag / Babadağ*


Babadag forest by annamaart, on Flickr​










*Aromanian, Romanian and Tatar dances from Dobruja*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamț County​



























*Durău Resort* - Ceahlău Mountains

Ioan Panaite​​




















*Huisurez* - Hășmaș Mountains

Cristi Roman​​















*Petru Vodă*

Vasile Condrea​​



Ioan Panaite 1 2​











​














*Draga Hermitage*

sir gilles​​















*Bistricioara* - Ceahlău Mountains

dawgama​​



















*Crăcău Negru* - Stânișoarei Mountains

icojoc​​


















*Hangu*

Ioan Panaite​​



florindanyel83​​















*Neamț Monastery* - 15th century murals

Fani Simion​​















*Bouleț Hermitage* - Stânișoarei Mountains

Fani Simion​​


















*Poiana Largului*

Zoltán A. Sárdi​




















*Pluton* - Stânișoarei Mountains

Sergei Bulanov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*... continuing
*

Neamț County​















*Topoliceni*

Herbert Martin​​


















*Borca* - Bistrița Mountains

Costel Dănuț​​






Guliver_Ro​​






























*Mădei* - Bistrița Mountains

Bogdan Alexandru 1 2 3​


















​






















*Stejaru* - Bistrița Mountains

livviu​​














*Fărcașa* - Bistrița Mountains

florindanyel83 1 2​






​




lica_grig​​























*Dreptu* - Bistrița Mountains

Fam. Grigoruț​​




PHiep​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest






SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr







SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr






SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr







SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr








SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr






SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr






SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr





SUNT Ghid de Calatorie Bucuresti cu Nikon 1 J2 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălaj / Szilágy County​















Sălaj is one of the smallest counties, 3,864 km² and 242,854 inhabitants ( 23% Hungarians).




Also known as Land of Silvania, it was situated on the main access into Transylvania from Pannonia and it gave the name of this province, Trans-Silvania meaning 'The Land Beyond Silvania'.


It has a predominantly hilly relief - the Someș Plateau and the piedmont hills of Silvania - as well as mountainous hills - the northern ramifications of Apuseni Mountains (Meseș and Plopiș Mountains).



The 77 wooden churches (16th-19th century) place this county among the first ones, with the Maramures county, as a such valuable historic and folk architectural monuments.














*Poarta Sălajului* - 17th century wooden church

oferko​​
















*Fodora*

CGabi​​













*Inău*

Florin Chiș​​
















*Deja / Désháza*

 timi&robi​​

























*Șimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó*

nicu​​




danhadade 1 2​





​




















*Porolissum* - Roman road

accio552701​​














*Recea - Krasznarécse* - wooden bell tower (1754) of the Reformed church

acio552071​​






nekerespano​​















*Crasna / Kraszna* - Reformed church, 14th century

Feri Szabó​​
















*Zalău / Zilah*

Lalyk​​














*Zăuan / Szilágyzovány*

fezoltan​​














*Stana / Sztána*

danhadade​​













*Lompirt / Szilágylompért*

danhadade​​

















*Petrinzel / Kispetri*

ago_zoli​​














*Sfăraș / Farnas* - Szentiványi manor house from 1842-1893 and wooden bell tower (1750) of the Reformed church

ago_zoli 1 2​







​




















*Tămașa*

Ionuț Zagor​​










Song from Land of Codru ethographic zone, situated in Satu Mare, Maramureș and Sălaj counties


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




PRIMEVAL said:


> Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmár County​

















Population 329,079 (35% Hungarians)


This county has a total area of 4,418 square kilometres. In the north are the Oaş Mountains, part of the Eastern Carpathiansmaking up around 17% of the area. The remainder is hills, forming 20% of the area, and plains. The western county takes up the Eastern part of the Pannonian Plain.







*Road 1F between Căuaș and Carei*

doodoo_74​
























*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*

gaby99sm 1 2​












Csaba K.​























*Ardud / Erdőd / Erdeed* - Catholic church, 1482-1860

oferko​























*Hodod*

zszekely​
























*Tășnad / Tasnád Spa*

Cătălin Balog​




















*Negrești - Oaș* - capital of Land of Oaș, an etnographic region of about 614 km²..

Jurje Rădoi​






















*Vama* - Land of Oaș

sorin Crișan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó County​



















*Dumbrăvița*

Nelu Bodean​





















*Vlădeni*

pbc68​























*Purcăreni*

Cătălin Strătilă​






















*Măieruș / Nußbach*

MihaiV74​






























*Rotbav*

Zsolt Datki​


























*Codlea / Zeiden*

aristotel​






















*Hoghiz/ Olthévíz*

blzsszsz​






















*Dopca / Datk*

Zsolt Datki​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next ..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road DN1A in Ciucaș Mountains​





















Alexandra și Cristi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogata Olteană, Brașov County​



















Zsolt Datki​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan​



















WolfCountes​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița River in Suceava County​



















Călin Apetroaie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Bicaz, Neamț County​

















*Bistra*

gigabyte​
























*Bicazu Ardelean*

Alex Husariu​





















*Bicaz / Békás Canyon*

Florin Dărămuș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag / Babadağ, Dobruja​















Gazi Ali Pasha mosque, 1610




Andrjuschenka 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălașu de Sus and Băcăinți, Hunedoara County​















Gabriel I​



*Sălașu de Sus*, Land of Hațeg

Mircea Epuraș 1 2​




































*Băcăinți Valley*

Gabriel I​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei​


















Cabin by David-Cristian, on Flickr







IR 1859 Iasi - Vatra Dornei by redeme, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *The Parliament*
> 
> 
> Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Locations unmentioned​





Petru Laurențiu Pop​


















Iosif Cîrstean​





























deniss 1 2​
































Adeline Florea​



















Mihaela Floriana Soare 1 2​



































Adrian Roană 1 2​



































*Probably Bukovina*
Nicolae Iliu 1 2 3​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks PRIMEVAL! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dakaro! I'm glad to see you're around!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trains, railways and their environment​







*Măgura Ilvei* - Rodna Mountains, Bistrița Năsăud County








IR1832 @ Magura Ilvei by robo374, on Flickr







IR1833 @ Magura Ilvei by robo374, on Flickr​
















*Lipova* - Mureș Valley, Arad County








dsc_1013 by FlorinIS, on Flickr







dsc_0979 by FlorinIS, on Flickr​






















*Sibiu*








60-0836-1 - Sibiu by Desiro256, on Flickr​

























*Defile of Mureș*








IRN 1944-2"LIVIU REBREANU"Satu Mare-Mangalia [SEZON] by 92Dragos, on Flickr​




















*Vatra Dornei*








Viaduct and Tunnel entrace by robo374, on Flickr​
























*Vețel* - Mureș Valley, Hunedoara County (near Deva)















[/url] RegioTrans 425 528-3 by Flokl, on Flickr[/IMG]​























*Ciuc / Csíki Depression* - Harghita County







 névtelen27 by Criss Ciuc, on Flickr​














*Caracău / Karakó Viaduct* - Ghimeș Pass, Harghita County








Csiksomlyó Expressz pe Viaductul Caracau[SEZON] by 92Dragos, on Flickr​






















*Iași*








R662 Iasi - Bucuresti N[SEZON] by Hurricane.189, on Flickr​


















*Bușteni and Predeal*








A 1621 @ Buşteni by Wesley van Drongelen, on Flickr









EA 665 by mureseanu_976, on Flickr​

















*Romuli* - Bistrița Năsăud County








230 299 Romuli 19.05.97 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr​























*Bucharest* - Basarab Overpass








Locomotiva 80-0273-5, Bucuresti, 29 august 2012 by mariusm2009, on Flickr​




















*Cernavodă* - bridge over Danube-Black Sea Canal








DSC02405 by Katie & Sparky, on Flickr​



















*Brașov*








40-0198-8 by Elful555, on Flickr​























*Vaser Valley* - Maramureș








Above Cozia by tarboat, on Flickr​




















*Iron Gates I Dam* on Danube








Viaduct and Train Tunnel by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Beroe Roman-Byzantine fort, Tulcea County​


















Situated in a strategical position in a meander on Danube's bank (|in a place presently called Piatra Frecăței, in front of Frecăței village in Brăila County), the fort and civil settlement lasted for more than 1000 years, between 1st century CE and 13th century, when as a Byzantine outpost is still mentioned with its ancient name.



The pictures are from the partly excavated archaeological site and surrounding area, including Ostrov village (not to be confounded with Ostrov in Constanța County).




Midia​














Ana Pestrea​
















Thomas Hackl​

















Ion Viorel​















haihui-prin-dobrogea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama Veche, Costinești, Constanța​















*Vama Veche*


Kitesurfing by razvanracasanu, on Flickr






Beach at Vama Veche by razvanracasanu, on Flickr






Kitesurfing by razvanracasanu, on Flickr






Sea at Vama Veche by razvanracasanu, on Flickr











Beach at Vama Veche by razvanracasanu, on Flickr






Sea at Vama Veche by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​













Iulian E.​

*Costinești*

​

















*Constanța*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța December 2012​


















imagini.dexblog.ro​















































​





indexconstanta.ro​
































escaping decay... by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

More from Constanța December 2012​




dexblog.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie in Summer and in December 2012​



















dexblog.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​






















Stâna de Râu by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Stâna de Râu by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Poiana Păpușii by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Șaua Plaiul Mic by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr








La Cascada Lolaia by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr







Belvedere Lolaia by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Refugiul Zănoaga by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr








Șauă pe Culmea Păpușa-Custura by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr







Lacul Bucura by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr









Lacul Bucura by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr








Zona de campare by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr







Cabana Salvamont by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Vf. Judele by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Valea Râușor by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Culmea Stânișoara by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Treptele de apă by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Apus la Bucura by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mănăstirea / Szentbenedek, Cluj County​





















Kornis Castle was one of the finest Renaissance residences in Transylvania. The main building and the gate tower were erected in 1573-1593. In 1720 were added two bastions.


The castle was destroyed during WW2 and its huge natural history collection, the library with rare books and other objects were burned by communists or stolen.



The main entrance is guarded by the statues of two unicorns.







Kornis kastély / The Kornis Castle by farkasemod, on Flickr







Egyszarvúak / Unicorns by farkasemod, on Flickr







Kornis kastély / Kornis Castle by farkasemod, on Flickr







Kornis kastély / Kornis Castle 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr







Kornis kastély / Kornis Castle by farkasemod, on Flickr









Kornis kastély - romok/ Kornis Castle - ruins - 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr









Kornis kastély / Kornis Castle 2012 by farkasemod, on Flickr







Gémeskút / Draw well by farkasemod, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal ski resort​
















Predeal Romania by C. Cosmin, on Flickr







Ski sloap by C. Cosmin, on Flickr






Clabucet Predeal by C. Cosmin, on Flickr







40-635-5 GFR by Serban Stanescu, on Flickr





41-0105-1 by Serban Stanescu, on Flickr





Predeal rail station by stefan_br, on Flickr






Predeal, Romania by WebJunction, on Flickr





Conference Hotel before snow by WebJunction, on Flickr









​











This one is actually in the neighbour Azuga resort



Tourist bazar by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар - December 2012​





















Winter in Timisoara | Romania by krokodilu, on Flickr












The red tram by florinbtm, on Flickr












laying snow by r e p o (利珀), on Flickr












Timisoara by Ovidutz, on Flickr











Untitled by Ewald Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube's Canyon - 135 km, longest and biggest in Europe​























Iron Gates Nature Park, 1115 km²


Viaduct by razvanracasanu, on Flickr












Viaduct by razvanracasanu, on Flickr









Danube near Orsova by razvanracasanu, on Flickr










Boat on Danube by razvanracasanu, on Flickr










Boat on Danube by razvanracasanu, on Flickr










Viaduct by razvanracasanu, on Flickr








Viaduct by razvanracasanu, on Flickr








Statue and Road Near Orsova by razvanracasanu, on Flickr










Dreaming by The water nymph, on Flickr​
















*Orșova*


Orsova by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​


















*Iron Gates I Dam*


Iron Gate Hydro Power Plant by Rapsak, on Flickr​
























*Drobeta Turnu Severin* with the ruins of Roman municipium


IMG_5800.jpg by razvanracasanu, on Flickr









Drobeta-Turnu Severin by razvanracasanu, on Flickr








Drobeta-Turnu Severin by Rapsak, on Flickr[/CENTER​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldavian Plateau near Bârlad​

















Cristian Hultoană​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Radu Vodă former monastery​














16-17th centuries


rhnoakes​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea / Aegyssus / Тулча / Hora-Tepé​


















Plaza in Tulcea by razvanracasanu, on Flickr






Plaza in Tulcea by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunedoara - Hunyadi Castle​



















Hunyad Castle by razvanracasanu, on Flickr








knight room by Globetrotter Jack, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva / Déva / Diemrich​
















The 13th century royal castle built by Hungarian kingdom





Deva,Romania by resy75, on Flickr






Dealul cetății by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arcuş / Árkos, Covasna County​
















Szentkereszty Castle (1870) and its park with lake




IMG_0018 by /\ \/\ /\/ /\, on Flickr





explored IV, #164 by /\ \/\ /\/ /\, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Olănești Spa and Tisa village​



















*Băile Olănești Spa*


DSC_9281 by adybyt, on Flickr







. by zmihai, on Flickr







2008_0614Concediu_Olanesti_II0112 by nikc55, on Flickr






24 by Mihaela Ilie Fin, on Flickr







waterfall by yozz2008, on Flickr​
















*Tisa*, a mirific village with houses scattered over hills, near Băile Olănești


----------



## Elvin22a (Dec 25, 2012)

I hate travelling out of Lahore!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ocna Mureș / Marosújvár / Miereschhall​
















Is a town in Alba County located near the Mureș River, with a population of 15,503. The town is situated next to a large deposit of salt, mined in the past until the ceiling of the mines collapsed from water infiltration in 1978. Ocna Mureș has a chlorosodic products plant,a salt extraction plant and a former spa which uses the salty water from the former mines.


The downtown was relocated after the mine was flooded as the ground became unstable. Now this area is filled with more than 4 large, very deep lakes. The center of town is now at the base of a large hill, the 'Banța.'




Ocna Mures. by djbalbas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Decindea (Dâmbovița County) - the Church of the Roma Slaves​












Said to be erected around 1540 (is certified in 1790) from the wood of only one oak tree, it was built by and for the Roma slaves from the area.



The Roma are certified on the territory of Romania from 1385, atthat time they already having slave status. They have been liberated in 1856, when slavery in Romanian principalities have been abolished.



fabitzu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sălciua, Arieș Valley​















One of the villages in the area stuck in time in Apuseni (here, Arieș flows between Trascău and Muntele Mare mountains). Last picture: wooden church from 1798.




Márti K.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sucevița village and monastery​















The fortified monastery built in 1585 with the church painted on the outside walls in 1601, is an Unesco WH monument.



Watch the video! 



Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Petrobrazi Refinery near Ploiești​














Petrobrazi Refinery, with its nominal processing capacity of 7 million tonnes/year, is the largest Romanian refinery and one of the largest in Eastern Europe.


It is also the most efficient refinery in Romania having a Nelson complexity index of 11.4.


The facility is connected by pipeline to virtually all of the oil fields in Romania by an extensive pipe network and to the Port of Constanţa by a pipeline with a capacity of 10,000 tonnes/day.



Petrobrazi was founded in 1934 in a strategic industrial zone near Ploieşti. The first oil processing capacity was established in 1934 and had a processing capacity of 300,000 tonnes/year. 





rafinery by Globetrotter Jack, on Flickr





17321214​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drobeta Turnu Severin​











Water tower, 1913



Sabin Fota​














Promenade in the city


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila / Μπράιλα / İbrail​















First picture: panorama with the Danube and the Greek Church (1865) in the middle.


Second picture: the port and the shipyard










uno mas​









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borca, Bistrița Valley, Neamț County​

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83781874Ioan Panaite​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bridges over River Nera​















Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park












mizzic 1 2 3​






​







Bonus


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Florilor / Magaslaka (Bihor County) - Zychy Castle​














Poiana Florilor is not a village but an uninhabited place, the top of a mountain in the range of Plopiș Mountains.


In 18th century was built a castle that burned and was reconstructed in 1893.


It now belongs to a Orthodox hermitage, an 18th century wooden church having brought near the castle. The materials have been carried with carts drawn by oxes, because the access is dificult.



Robert Mangra​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Views from Transalpina​




















Vlad Ștefan 1 2 3 4​



*View toward Căpățânii Mountains*























*View toward Latorița Valley*






















*View toward Parâng Mountains*




















Bonus


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Resort and reservoir​

















I was born and lived 3 years in the neighbour village


Vlad Ștefan​







































































































































Bonus


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Brașov Resort​




































Bonus

Gigi Sârbu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Resort​



Actual picture with the recently rehabilitated and reinaugurated ski resort. In this first season, using the gondola and ski lift is free




cronicavj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Acient warlike custom in Ruginoasa, Iași County​













On 31th December every year, in the village Dumbrăvița (depending of Ruginoasa commune) takes place a traditional battle between the youth from the hill and the ones from the valley. The custom is certified 200 years ago but may be much older, a pre-Christian tribal war ritual.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Garden of Teleki Castle in Gornești / Gernyeszeg (Mureș County)​

















The castle was built in 1771-1778 and is one of the most representative for Transylvanian Baroque.

The garden started to be laid out between the building and the moat in 1782, during the ownership of József I Teleki. In the early decades of the 19th century, his son József II Teleki, who had traveled in England as well, brought the landscape garden to completion. 


It seems that in the 15th-16th centuries here was a landlord residence, fortified with walls and water ditches. The castle has 52 rooms and 365 windows, symbolizing the weeks and days of the year. The explorer Sámuel Teleki (1845-1916) kept in the castle his collection of illustrations and the family's library, including 6,000 volumes. Unfortunately, a large part of it was destroyed during the two world wars.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt am Mieresch​






















László Dénes​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Straja Resort, Vâlcan Mountains (Hunedoara County)​


















Another resort recently equipped with gondola lift (inaugurated last week).


The resort is situated at 1350 and has the longest ski slope in this part of Europe - 25 km.



nelutzu​​








servuspress.ro​




































Bonus: picture before the construction of the gondola, when the former ski lift was still in use. In the valley - the city of Lupeni.

Ion Ernest Ilea


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Viflaim custom, Land of Maramureș​




















Is a pre-Christian tradition that was adopted to the Christmas celebration (the name is a local pronunciation of Bethlehem).



Marin Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia and Stânișoara monasteries (Vâlcea County)​



















dexblog.ro​


*Cozia monastery* - 14th century fortified complex in Byzantine style on Olt's bank. 














































































*Stânișoara Monastery* - founded in 15th century, buildings from 19-20th century. Situated in a high forest clearing in Cozia Massif National Park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Apulum / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg​























dexblog.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Csango people​




are a Hungarian ethnographic group of Roman Catholic faith living mostly in the Romanian region of Moldavia, especially in the Bacău County. Their traditional language, Csango, an old Hungarian dialect is still in use, though the larger part of them speak Romanian.



The Csangos, the Roman Catholic inhabitants of the western part of Moldavia, have been the object of numerous disputes between Romanians and Hungarians regarding their origin, their culture, their traditions and the ethnical minority they belong to.

year / Roman Catholics in Moldavia / Hungarians in Moldavia

1859 52,881 37,825
1899 88,803 24,276
1930 109,953 23,894
1992 240,038 3,098



It is difficult to estimate the exact number of the Csángó because of the elusive nature and multiple factors (ethnicity, religion and language) of Csángó identity.

As far as ethnic identification is concerned, in the census of 2002, 4,317 declared themselves Hungarians and 796 declared themselves Csángó in Bacău County, reaching a total of 5,794 out of the county's total population of 706,623. The report of the Council of Europe estimates a Csango population ranging from 20,000 to as many as 260,000 (the total Catholic population in the area).


In terms of religious affiliation, the total number of Roman Catholics in Moldavia is 236,564 (2002 census), but only 43% of these live in settlements where Hungarian is spoken. As far as language use is concerned, the Council of Europe gives estimates that put the total number of Hungarian-speaking Csángó people between 60,000 and 70,000.



Catholics in Moldavia























*Arini / Magyarfalu* - although the village existed since middle age, in 1764 here settled Székelys that escaped the Massacre at Madéfalva (in Latin Siculicidium "murder of Székelys"), a mass murder committed against Székelys by the Habsburg army under Maria Theresa. 

Kisködmön​












viajeroandaluz​



















*Săbăoani / Szabófalva* - In 2002, the commune had a population of 10,301, of whom all but four were ethnic Romanians. 98.6% of residents were Roman Catholic, 1.3% Romanian Orthodox, and 0.1% belonged to other Christian denominations.

Sorin Dămoc​

















*Pildești / Kelgyest* - certified in 16th century, the village was settled in 18th century with population from Transylvaniam which according to Romanian historiography were Romanians in process of Magyarization, this being proved by elements of Romanian language common to the Csangos from this village and Transylvanian Romanians.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40688686​






















gyimesiszallas.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râmnicu Sărat city (Buzău County)​











City Hall, 1898



Farmaplant_InfoByte​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călinești, Land of Oaș​
















Thomas Hackl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jgheaburi, Argeș County​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains - Iacobdeal Lake​

















Măcin Mountains are the only range not part of the Carpathians in Romania. Situated in Dobruja, they are of small height (467 m maximum height) but are the oldest in country.



Iacobdeal Lake is formed by a spring that flooded an abandoned rock quarry.



Sorin Untu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Troesmis Roman settlement, Dobruja​
















Troesmis was a Dacian settlement, then a Roman town and fort, one of the several on the troubled frontier along the Danube. The western bank was never part of the Roman territory, although for some periods was controlled by them.


It was one of the farthest outposts of Roman empire, the area west of Danube, de Bărăgan Steppe being the main access of countless migratory peoples that invaded Europe since prehistory, coming from Eurasian steppes.


Between 107 and 161, Troesmis was the home of the Roman Legio V Macedonica. Notitia Dignitatum shows that during 337-361, it was the headquarters of Legio II Herculia.



There are the ruins of two forts (one of them too much destroyed by agriculture to be reconstituted) and a large civil settlement that existed between 2-7 centuries CE.

















Sorin Untu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

2000 years old custom in the Land of Momârlans​
















The "Pițărăi" custom is very similar with Roman Saturnalia, the main winter pagan festival in Roman world, as described by ancient author Macrobius. The standards, the temporary abandonment of social barriers, the shouts, the visit of master's houses.
Info: decebaluirea.blogspot.ro​


The Momârlans are the ancient inhabitants of Jiu Valley, an industrial coal mining region 100 km long isolated between the mountains Retezat, Vâlcan, Șureanu and Parâng.

The industrialization since 18th century has brought workers from other parts of the country (or from other countries) that today live in the five cities in the valley, but in the villages has been preserved a world of ancient customs that makes this region paradoxally one of the most archaic in Romania.




Here in video, the Pițărăi custom in the Jieț village.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Shepherding in the Land of Momârlans


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Winter in Romanian Plain (Teleorman County)​













Untitled by Alina Inacu, on Flickr






December Snow Teleorman Romania Alina Iancu Photography Zapada by Alina Inacu, on Flickr





Snow Lanscapes December Time Alina Iancu Photography by Alina Inacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriței Mountains​




















Cătălin Dumitrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​




















comunitatefoto.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​


















Andrjuschenka​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some places in Saxon Land​















Some of the countless medieval villages in the area and the three cities that define the "triangle" where most of the Saxon villages are situated.








*Târnava / Gross-Probstdorf / Nagyekemező* - in this village near Mediaș, in the Evangelical (Saxon) church there is an altar painted in 1480-1510 on which in the representation of the Crucifixion, the city of Jerusalem is painted as a medieval town. Art historians believe that the city painted there is Mediaș, as appeared around the year 1500. The altar is now at the Brukental Museum in Sibiu.



medievistica.ro​​
















*Dealu Frumos / Schönberg / Lesses*

opa-df.blogspot.ro​






















*Mălâncrav / Malmkrog / Almakerék* - this church has the most complete and finest paintings (made in 1350) of a Saxon church

discovertarnavamare.org​







































*Dârlos / Durles / * - one of the most interesting churches in Saxon area, it has interior and exterior paintings made according to Byzantine (Orthodox) iconography rules, suggesting that at some point in the first decades of 16th century the church belonged to the Orthodox community or perhaps that because of the passing of most of community to Reform, there were no more Catholic painters in the area and the parish resorted to a Orthodox painter.


The church also uses spolia from Roman ruins in the area, including some lion head sculptures.

Ovidiu Ilie​











biserici-fortificate.org​






































*Valea Viilor / Wurmloch / Nagybaromlak* - 14-16th century Unesco fortified church

academic.ru​


























*Bazna / Baaßen / Bázna* - 13-16th century fortified church

sibiu-turism.ro​



























*Sighișoara* - the Clock Tower, 14th century, the symbol of the city and interior of the Hill Church, also 14th century, situated on highest point of the fortified city.

Csarab​












h_laca​






















*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

familypedia.wikia.com​

























*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

kiryphotography.blogspot.ro​




















Romanian song from the Saxon area


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerials​









*Creasta Cocoșului* (Rooster's Crest) Peak, Gutâi Mountains











kronfly airclub​

























*Brăila*











kronfly airclub​























*Land of Bârsa Depression*











kronfly airclub​




























*Bucegi Mountains*











kronfly airclub​

























*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











kronfly airclub​


























*Iron Gates* or Danube Canyon











kronfly airclub​
















































































*River Siret*











flyinromania​



























*Paltinu Dam*











flyinromania​























*Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge over Danube*











kronfly airclub​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drăgășani vineyards, Oltenia​
















Drăgășani is a city of 22,498 on Olt's bank, in Vâlcea County.

The city is well known for the vineyards on the neighboring hills that produce some of the best Wallachian wines.




www.lovewine.ro Vin Stirbey  by Alina Inacu, on Flickr








www lovewine.ro vineyards vin Stirbey by Alina Inacu, on Flickr








www lovewine.ro vineyards vin Stirbey roses by Alina Inacu, on Flickr






www lovewine.ro vineyards vin Stirbey roses by Alina Inacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pașcani area, Moldavian Plateau​



















40-1018-7 Grup Feroviar Roman by Electrica675, on Flickr












41-0827-0 CFR Calatori by Electrica675, on Flickr












44-0126-1 CFR Calatori by Electrica675, on Flickr














41-0836-1 CFR Calatori by Electrica675, on Flickr













40-0914-8 CFR Marfa by Electrica675, on Flickr















91-53-0-461-113-9 CFR Calatori by Electrica675, on Flickr














41-0105-1 CFR Calatori by Electrica675, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​






















iluc-fotostory.blogspot.ro​














































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giumalău Mountains, Bukovina​




















They cover 28 x 21 km, or 375 km². Maximum height is 1858 m.


iluc-fotostory.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sacalin Island​



















Can be seen the shipwreck that hosts the nests of many birds 


Călin Manea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest by me​
















Shot today







Deer and wild boar footprints on frozen lake


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















Other sights


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















Wild boars in a farm of association of hunters. They're breed and then released in forest for hunting purposes. These hunters are evil


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




























A deer


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Urluiu, a village in the Romanian Plain​
















Teleorman County




sat Urluiu Teleorman by Alina Inacu, on Flickr











Alina Iancu Photography by Alina Inacu, on Flickr











Alina Iancu Photography Landscapes by Alina Inacu, on Flickr












Alina Iancu Photography Landscapes by Alina Inacu, on Flickr











sat Urluiu Teleorman by Alina Inacu, on Flickr










la scaldat 2012 sat Urluiu by Alina Inacu, on Flickr








Snow Lanscapes December Time Alina Iancu Photography by Alina Inacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​
















City view of Bucharest by Robbert2010, on Flickr






Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr










Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr











New office, new view by psiho.child, on Flickr










AlinaIancuPhotography Bucharest City OldCenter Romania Architecture by Alina Inacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Toplița / Maroshévíz and depending villages​



















The town is situated on Mureș River, between Călimani and Bârgău Mountains.


The settlement was founded in 1567. In 1658, Gyergyó-Toplicza was entirely destroyed by Moldavian units led by Pintea. After 1660, the Bánffys brought 391 Romanian peasant families from Deda onto these lands. Around 1710, rafting started on the Mureş river. Due to this profitable enterprise, Toplicza and its inhabitants started growing and evolving in both wealth and numbers. 







The first European census, ordered by Joseph II, took place in Toplicza on 20 November 1785. 




tomaso59​















ady portik​























razwy&NELU 1 2 3​














































Toplita Station by 92Dragos, on Flickr












27206018​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Wildlife around Liban / Gyergyólibántelep, Harghita Mountains​



















sarkanytanya.ro​


----------



## razvanArad (Nov 30, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


nu se poate muta acest post la inceputul acestui topic? este foarte folositor si este pacat sa se piarda


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

razvanArad said:


> nu se poate muta acest post la inceputul acestui topic? este foarte folositor si este pacat sa se piarda



Cred că e mai bine ca acel prim post să rămână așa cum e.


Iar acest sumar O să-l updatez periodic și repostez. 




Arad​





















mmircea​













































































Fodor Zoltan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​


















kronfly airclub​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oituz / Ojtoz Pass​


















In Antiquity, this was the main connection between Dacia and Moesia Inferior (today Dobruja).


The pass runs between the Vrancea and Nemira Mountains.




plaiuriromanesti.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

New Year 2013 in Pitești​



















Happy New Year ! by roger_popa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măneciu, Prahova County​



















lokomotiv.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​




















cccf.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câlnic/ Kelling​





















13th century castle, monument in the group of seven Saxon peasant fortresses on Unesco list of world heritage




Medieval window by CameliaTWU, on Flickr









Calnic Fortress by CameliaTWU, on Flickr







Stairs to the museum by CameliaTWU, on Flickr













The village Calnic, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Covasna / Kovászna Resort​


















bodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​

















anatolxy​














liorasapir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road E87 across Dobruja​
















European route E 87 is part of the United Nations international E-road network. It is the easternmost north-south "reference road", running from Odessa (Ukraine), Tulcea (Romania), Constanţa (Romania), Varna (Bulgaria) south through Burgas (Bulgaria) via Çanakkale to Antalya (Turkey).




rvn3107​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Corbu / Gyergyóholló village, Tulgheș Pass, Harghita Coutny​

















The pass and the village is between Giurgeu and Bistrița's Mountains. In video - the road along the pass and the neighbour Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes village.



M.Balázs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lebăda ("Swan") Complex in Pantelimon town - by me​




















The town of Pantelimon (16,000 inhabitants), situated immediately east of Bucharest (the lake Pantelimon separates the two localities) was founded in 17th century under the name Obilești.


In 1750, on the island of the lake was founded a monastery-hospital devouted to saint Pantaleon, which later gave the name to the village. It was the second most important hospital in Bucharest area, after Colțea Hospital in the center of Bucharest.


In 1868 a large hospital building was adjoined to the cloister. The hospital was affected by the 1977 earthquake. In 1986 the church was demolished and the buildings transformed into a luxury touristic complex.


In 2001 it was retroceded to the Romanian Orthodox Church. Since 1990 is in a state of abandonment. 








More photos on Exploring Bucharest thread









View taken from the surface of the frozen lake









Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















Views from the beautiful backside park, with the building from 1868 at the end of the steps









Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




















Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
























Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










View taken from the Biruinței Boulevard









Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























Views taken from Pantelimon Park (part of Bucharest)


Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















Movie on the steps


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Asinip, Alba County​


















Paul Pușcaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Village in Moldavian Plateau​



















iluc-fotostory.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea Uzului reservoir, Nemira Mountains​






















Crina Stanciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Carpathians - Europe's only true wilderness​






_"The Carpathians - Europe's only true wilderness. A primeval ecosystem home to wolves, lynxes and the largest concentration of brown bears in the world.



Situated in a great arch that sweeps across modern day Romania, the Carpathians comprise almost 60% of all the virgin forests we have left. Is a vast kingdom of ancient oaks, towering beech and pine, where mountain pastures become a carpet of wild flowers every spring and hillsides blaze copper in the autumn sun."_


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poarta lui Ionele Cave, Apuseni Nature Park​



















The cave collects the water from a valley. Is the same water that passes through Ghețarul de sub Zgurăști cave (where is the largest underground lake in Romania).




dragos495​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hay Lady by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​





















realitatea.net 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu​






















cortexedge​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reghin​






















Chihaia Roxana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ațel and Dârlos​



























egyszeruek.blogspot.ro​




*Ațel / Hetzeldorf* - fortified church, 1380-15th century





























*Dârlos / Durles* - former Catholic church (now Evangelical) with Byzantine paintings, early 16th century


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​
























Nagyvarad - Koros part osszel 2012 by qpiii, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​
























Constanta Marea Neagra by Serban Stanescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia - ancient Callatis - Hellenistic papyrus​





















The 4th century BCE papyrus in Greek language is the oldest in Europe. 


It was discovered in a tomb of the ancient Greek city in 1959, sent to Russia for restoration and returned to Romania only in 2011. Is preserved at the Archaeology Museum in city and exhibited with some ocasions.


Second picture: view inside the museum.






firmax.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Niculițel - Paleochristian martyrium​


















Landslides of 1971 unearthed vestiges of special historical importance. Called by the locals, an expert team from Tulcea discovered a hidden chamber, in fact a crypt. The search works carried out in 1971 showed the crypt was the repository of a collective coffin of four men, whose names Zotikos, Attalos, Kamasis and Philippos were indented in the walls. 

Specialists say the saints were martyred in the early 4 century AD, during the persecutions carried out during the rule of Roman emperors Diocletian and Galerius. According to experts, materials used from other martyrs’ tombs were used to build the crypt, which was preserved almost unaltered. Experts established the tomb of the four martyrs was built between 375-380 CE.



Later searches showed that a grand basilica was built on the site some 40 – 50 years after the martyrs’ death . Its foundation has been entirely preserved. In the end, specialists managed to restore the whole basilica, including part of the pavement. The names of the four martyrs were known from Acta Martyrum and they were commemorated in their day of celebration almost 1700 years by Catholic and Orthodox churches, without their place of burial to be known. The place where the four martyrs were killed-Noviodunum, that is today’s Niculitel is also mentioned in the Acta.



jurnal.md​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates - Decebalus rock statue and Mraconia gulf​


















Decebalus Rex by Benedict W, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains​






















William Ch. 1 2​










​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sihla Hermitage, Stânișoarei Mountains​


















Wooden church from 18th century and path to St. Teodora's cave




Titus Hen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​
















The pass crosses Obcina Mestecăniș at 1086 m altitude, connecting Dorna and Câmpulung Moldovenesc depressions. Obcina is a long mountain / hill specific to Bukovina.



Together with Tihuța Pass that crosses the Carpathians between the Bârgău and Călimani, connects Suceava and Bistrița cities, or Bukovina and Transylvania.


ANDOR ALIN​















infoturism-moldova.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tihuța Pass​






















ANDOR ALIN​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bridge over Mureș at Partoș, near Alba Iulia​


















Zeno​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​















Last photo is Moldoveanu, highest peak in Romania (2544 m)






barcaciu sunrise by TheArgentinian, on Flickr









descend into cloudsea by TheArgentinian, on Flickr









Winding road by Robbert2010, on Flickr









back and forth - on the Transfagarasan road - Romania by crissia_b, on Flickr









Extreme-Sports-With-Transfagarasan by About Romania, on Flickr








Fereastra Mare a Sâmbetei - Munții Făgăraș by Mihai Sebastian Manole, on Flickr






Winter in Făgăras Mountains by Mihai Sebastian Manole, on Flickr​







Sándor Nyírő​












Lucian Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Bicaz Gorges​


















valiunic​


----------



## Richard0son (Jan 15, 2013)

I like Dracula too. Pleace more pics from his casle.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dracula's Castle​



The one marketed as so:

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle*, 1378



DSC_0553 by 11 Months Andrew, on Flickr







Dracula's Castle by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr




18813071​
























And the real castle of Vad Țepeș:






*Poenari Castle*, 14-15th century

vizitam.blogspot.ro​






















































53419525​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șureanu Mountains​





















Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jidvei / Seiden​
















Jidvei is located in the Târnava wine country, where vineyards have been present since the iron age. 



Winemaking has been an important local industry throughout the history of Jidvei. In the middle age, the doors of the cellars in Jidvei were built to face the road for commercial purposes. Jidvei is currently one of the most important wine producing regions in Romania.





The oldest building in the village is the church, which was originally constructed in the gothic style but was later modified in 1707 in the baroque style. In the 15th century, a fortification wall was raised around the church, of which the gate tower remains.



Florin Popovici​















alex1605​












Ilie Olar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung-Muscel​

















DSC_0024_01_5_6_7_8-2 by Costin Barbutz, on Flickr









12 by Costin Barbutz, on Flickr










DSC_0056_01 by Costin Barbutz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> Lahovari Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​








PRIMEVAL said:


> Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest







Bucharest, Cantacuzino Palace, George Enescu Museum, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Romania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr









blue hour, Bucharest, Lens Nikon 10.5mm f-2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye Nikkor, long exposure, Romania, Stavropoleus Church.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr










Bucharest, Lens Nikon 10.5mm f-2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye Nikkor, Parliament Palace, Romania-4.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Șureanu Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Jidvei / Seiden​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoșoaia Palace​














1702




Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Mogosoaia, Mogosoaia Palace, Romania, Wallachia.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr











Mogosoaia by sheise, on Flickr











la mogosoaia by basesteanu, on Flickr














la mogosoaia by basesteanu, on Flickr













la mogosoaia by basesteanu, on Flickr








la mogosoaia by basesteanu, on Flickr











DSC_7301 by Ginger Bunn, on Flickr








Mogosoaia Lake, Bucharest by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr









45125220​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​
















Night dark thick prehistorical forest 





Untitled by sheise, on Flickr








to Zarnesti by sheise, on Flickr








Curmatura campsite by sheise, on Flickr







Untitled by sheise, on Flickr








Untitled by sheise, on Flickr










Untitled by sheise, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidin - Calafat Bridge January 2013​


































Tiana Oceș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates (Danube's Canyon)​





















Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr








Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr









Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr











Cazanele Dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr










Cazanele Dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr











Cazanele Dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr









Cazanele Dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr









Cazanele Dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr









Cazanele dunarii 2012 by cdorob, on Flickr









Cazanele dunarii 2012 by cdorob, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dobruja​



















Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr








Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr












Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr








Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr











Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr










Kafer to Dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr











dobrogea by cdorob, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm bored, too | Carpathian Bear by Cristian Sabau | Photography, on Flickr










Carpathian Bear | Transylvania - Romania by Cristian Sabau | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păuleni / Székelypálfalva, Harghita County​




















Attila Csedő 1 2 3 4 5​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roșia Montană - ancient Alburnus Maior​













The main European gold exploits from Antiquity to modern age. 


Roman galleries and stones




*
P1020573 - Version 2 by Rimager, on Flickr*










The Catholic church to the west - P1020454 by Rimager, on Flickr










Shaft in the Roman's Alburnus Maior gold mine. by Rimager, on Flickr









Roman memorial stones at the outdoor collection at the Alburnus Maior mine. P1020499 - Version 2 by Rimager, on Flickr










Roman memorial stone at the outdoor collection at the Alburnus Maior mine. by Rimager, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> Rahova former Brewery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















PRIMEVAL said:


> Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chairlift in Săcele town, near Brașov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buzău County​















*Bâsca Mare River*

cătălin Severus Moroșan​


























*Brătilești*


dexblog.ro​
























*Bâsca Chiojdului*

Cornel Luca​






















*Luncile*

Claudiu Constantin​



























*Buzău*

Adrijaan​























*Berca Muddy Volcanoes*


Romania by iustinrave, on Flickr​







Andreea Popescu​































*River Buzău*

Ovidiu Anca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​

















Pas tres orthodox cette cigogne roumanie "Ciconia ciconia White Stork" by geolis06, on Flickr








Pélican blanc et ses gardes du corps by geolis06, on Flickr








Pontoon by razvanracasanu, on Flickr










Boat on the Sf Gheorghe branch by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​





















flicker 325 by SylvanMists, on Flickr​









acc31.wordpress.com​




















































Ioan Aurel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​


























pozele-lui-vlaho.blogspot.ro​

































Alexandru Guriță​

















gal​
















dexblog.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​
















Last picture: cave dwellings (14-15th centuries) at Turnu Monastery


Andrei Badea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți and Cernei Mountains​




















Andrei Badea 1 2​





























































































Annamaria & Remus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Mountains​





Annamaria & Remus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​






















Annamaria & remus​



































Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr







Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr












Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​




















Annamaria & Remus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovița Gorges, Piatra Craiului Mountains​
















Is the same river that flows through Bucharest some 150 km downstream.




Annamaria & Remus​


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

please, only one photo per post ... "Romania - one photo per post"


http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/52/629465.html


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastern Carpathians​





citynews.ro​


















hotelguru.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovița County​





















*Cârlănești*

lionelsan​



















*Fieni*

Gelu Gurgu​



























*Moreni*

ciubotica​




















*Gura Ocniței*

Dragos Székely​
























*Pucioasa*

ici78​























*Târgoviște*

D.C.BAL​


















Wikipedia​


























*Bolboci Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains*

Florian Colea​














Paul_B​






















*Road between Bolboci and Sinaia*

Iosif Petran​


























*Bratei Gorges*, Bucegi and Leaota Mountains

Alexandru Gabriel Tutoianu 1 2​








































*Zănoaga Gorges*, Bucegi Mountains

Alexandru Gabriel Tutoianu​
























*Bumbuia*

Gábor Szabados​




















*Dealu Monastery* - founded 15th century, church from 1500

Adrian Erculescu​


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry , but u make this thread hard to review........Romania - *one photo per post*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Space Communication Center in Cheia Resort, Ciucaș Mountains​























Ionuț Mitrache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Olari Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Dionisie Lupu Street*, same place by day and night
> 
> 
> Dionisie Lupu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Pipera Overpass*
> 
> 
> Pipera Overpass, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Anglican Church*
> 
> 
> Anglican Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârgău Mountains​























egyszeruek.blogspot.ro​

















raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bârgău Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani / Kelemen Mountains​























raportdetura1.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


























































































Istvan Komaromi​






​











József Benkõ​












































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​




















luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​























luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bălteni, Plătărești, Negoești, Romanian Plain​



















Some little known (former) monasteries exist in these villages.








*Former hermitage Bălteni* is situated amidst Cocioc Forest, vestige of Codrii Vlăsiei, the contiguous forest covering Romanian Plain and surrounding Bucharest untill 19th century. 


The hermitage was founded in 15th century and according to legend, here was killed Vlad Țepeș. The present church dates from 1626.


Silviu Gogulescu​




















































































*Plătărești Monastery* was built in 1632. Is the only one of the three that presently functions as monastery.

Silviu Gogulescu​



























































*Former monastery Negoești* built in 1649, is now under restoratyion process

Silviu Gogulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> Only three photos today as I focused on movie and because was raining and the lens was getting instantly drops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains​






luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov and Poiana Brașov (Postăvaru Massif)​


















Winter urbanscape by 23gxg, on Flickr









Postavaru by @spor, on Flickr










IMG_0132 by Tschäff, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somewhere in Transylvania







As night falls in Transilvania by N.R., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal​
















Ștefan Tănase​

















Predeal - Brașov road


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Basarab Overpass


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Lake St. Ann​



















Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

"Hora from Frumușica", a Neolithic masterpiece​


















This ceramic piece dating from 4th millenium BCE, Cucuteni Culture, represents schematically a circle fertility ritual dance.


It was discovered in 1942 in Bodești, Neamț County and nicknamed by the archaeologist who found it "Hora from Frumușica", refering too the  most characteristic and widespread Romanian traditional type of dance, where the dancers hold each other's hands and the circle spins, usually counterclockwise, as each participant follows a sequence of three steps forward and one step back.





ceramica.wikia.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Medgidia / Mecidiye​


















Modern Medgidia was built by the Ottoman administration on the place of the old Karasu beginning with 1856. It was built as a planned city to accommodate refugees from the Crimean War and to serve as an economic hub for the central zone of Dobruja.



The "Abdul Mejid" Mosque built in 1860 by the Ottoman Government was named after the sultan Abdul Mejid - who reigned between 1839 and 1861.




ahmeth​




















The most popular Romanian dance from Dobrogea is the Geamparale, characterized by Turkish rhythms.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighişoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár​




















comunitatefoto.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lungeni, Bistrița Valley​
















A village at the limit beteen Suceava and Neamț counties




norwayman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aldea / Abásfalva, Székely Land​




















jutkalaci​









































































The village attacked by bears


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Lungeni, Bistrița Valley​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















PRIMEVAL said:


> Aldea / Abásfalva, Székely Land​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicăjel Gorges, Bicaz-Hășmaș National Park​















River Bicăjel ("Little Bicaz") is the main tributary of Bicaz. Bicăjel Gorges are as spectacular as the ones of Bicaz, but no road exists along them and are little known. The gorges are 22 km long and the entire valley is 30 km long.



Bucovina's Guide​












































































The valley before the canyon


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​

















Bucovina Guide​






























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău NP in summer and in winter​























Bucovina Guide 1 2​







































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​

















Bucovina Guide​










































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​






















Bucovina Guide​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Horses' Waterfall, Rodna Mountains​





















Bucovina Guide​






















​







Marius Cheregi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița's Mountains​



















Bucovina Guide​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Harghita / Hargita Mountains​

































rekafekete.blogspot.ro​

































helikon7.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Inner city Synagogue in Timișoara​

















Built in 1865, can host 3,000 people.




Panfil Pîrvulescu​




















Aerial footage of the city


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Red Dragon Chinese Complex in Voluntari​
















Red Dragon is the largest commercial complex in Romania, comprising over 5,500 shops organized in seven malls 5,000 parking places, restaurants etc. It is situated in Voluntari, a suburb of Bucharest.


In Romania live some thousands Chinese, mostly in Colentina neighbourhood of Bucharest, situated near Voluntari.




Paul Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sulina, Danube Delta​



















Sulina is a town and free port at the mouth of one of Danube three branches of the Delta (the one in the middle, called Sulina Branch).


Is the largest human settlement in the Delta, with a population of 3,541, of which 82.82% are Romanians, 11.43% Lipovans, 1.8% Greeks, 1.29% Ukrainians etc. At the 2002 census, 93.0% spoke Romanian and 5.7% Russian as their first language. 94.3% were Orthodox and 5.1% Old Believers.



Known in the Byzantine time as Selenas (the name of the Moon in Greek) and during Ottoman rule as Selimyia, was established in the middle age at river's mouth, the previous trade center, Halmyris, being left some 20 km behind by the advancing land. Modernized by British (who built a lighthouse, now town's museum), was the seat of Danube Comission betwen 1868 and 1939.




As a free port, Sulina was a cosmopolitan town and reached 15,000 inhabitants in 1878. Although there are roads inside the town, it is not connected with other localities, being isolated by the marshes of the Delta that stretch on tens of km. The only way of arriving is by water. 


In the town is the only maritime cemetery in Europe, a chronicle of this growth and decay. Being a multiethnic and ecumenical cemetery, it is divided into various sections, according to the denominations the deceased belonged to. 




Cristian Bâlea​

































































zavetcu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Along the Danube​


















pedalezdeciexist.wordpress.com 1 2 3​





*Cernavodă*












































































*Dobruja*

















































































*Calafat*




























*Iron Gates I Dam*





























*Orșova*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Secu Valley, Stânișoarei Mountains, Neamț County​
















Vânători-Neamț Nature Park






Marius cheregi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​




















florin Rotea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița River near Crucea, Bukovina​






















Călin Apetroaie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cârlibaba, Bukovina​






















fulg_de_nea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​




















The pass connects the Dornelor and Câmpulung depressions


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​


















Cable car in Bușteni and typical sight of the prehistoric forests covering the mountain























popafv​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Flying over Dobruja​


















49251177​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Secu Valley, Stânișoarei Mountains, Neamț County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















PRIMEVAL said:


> Bistrița River near Crucea, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















PRIMEVAL said:


> Cârlibaba, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















PRIMEVAL said:


> Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu Beltway​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zlatna-Alba Iulia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane - Orșova road by me​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road to Bucegi Plateau​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube's Canyon by me​















Some more footage from my summer trip


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Govora Monastery​


















The monastery was constructed to the end of the 14th century and the beginning of the 15th century. The present church and part of the cloister was rebuilt and extended in 1645 and 1711.




At one time, Govora was the most important cultural center in Wallachia. In 1637 here was created the second printing house in the voivodate and in 1640 was printed the first literary work in Romanian language - the Pravila from Govora (The Book of Church Rules).




Dorian Dima​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me, this evening


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Batiștei Street*
> 
> 
> Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*
> 
> 
> Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Știrbei Vodă Street* - in first photo Lutheran Street and church can be seen, and in second picture the Athenaeum and the former royal Palace
> 
> 
> Știrbei Vodă and Lutheran streets by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​





















Lucian Pășcan​















raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​






































luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​






















Alexandru Gabriel Tutoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​






















Fogaras 2008 399 by wombat-tours, on Flickr










Fogaras 2008 397 by wombat-tours, on Flickr










Transfagarasan - stana by carpí, on Flickr










Winding Mountain Road by razvanracasanu, on Flickr​











Levente Șuteu 1 2​































Rolf_S​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​























Sandy Lupu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me, today​








PRIMEVAL said:


>


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Carol I Boulevard*
> 
> 
> Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...





















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Stavropoleos Monastery* was founded in 1724. The church dates from that year, the other buildings are from early 20th century. It has precious paintings and sculptures and is considered by many the finest church in Bucharest, although of modest dimensions.
> 
> In the courtyard can be seen old tombstones, crosses and other sculptures.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Lipscani Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *Revolution Square*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iod / Jódtelep, a village in Mureș Defile​

















Reformed church, 1932


Marga Puskás Novotni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Resort​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău NP​




















Sorin Untu​

















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​






















Someșul Sălaj​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​



















Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latorița's Mountains: Frătoșteanu Peak​
























Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rafting in Jiu Defile NP​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​





















denisschofield.com 1 2​





























































































































*Pintea*, a movie from 1976 about Pintea Viteazul (Pintea the Brave), a famous hajduk and one of the most important Romanians from 17th century that rebelled against Hungarian nobles and with his army occupied some cities in Northern Transylvania (Zalău, Sătmar, Bistrița, Dej, Sighet). It was killed in an ambush in Baia Mare in 1703. 


This is the complete movie but the video starts at the most dramatic scene, when Pintea and his hajduks are cornered by the imperial soldiers on the cliffs of a mountain and jump off to give an example of courage to those who will rebel in future (they didn't die anyway but survived and continued the fight).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vladimir - born house of Tudor Vladimirescu​



















In this village in Gorj County was born the revolutionary hero Tudor Vladimirescu (1780-1821), leader of the Wallachian uprising of 1821. His movement aimed at the elimination of Phanariote regime (Greek rulers imposed by Ottomans) and asked for some social progressive reforms. After occupying Bucharest and much of Wallachia, he was defeated, captured and killed.




The video is with the complete movie *Tudor* from 1962.




Valeriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila-Vânturarița NP​





















Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


>


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *Caimatei Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *Magheru Boulevard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *University Square*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​



















Autoportret by Nicolae Badea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bisoca, a village in Buzău Mountains​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Feldioara / Marienburg / Földvár​
















feldioara by TheArgentinian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cindrel Mountains​



















flock of sheeps by TheArgentinian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​

















Waiting... by TDragos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Constanța​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Iron Gates Nature Park​










Istvan Balazs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​






Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park​






Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​






















Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​






Most Europeans aren't aware that we have something similar to Yellow Stone (in fact, more pleasantful, given the quality of vegetation, soil and climate) in European Union!






Last three pictures: the Forty Four Springs Hermitage, 1701



Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nucșoara, Argeș County - the hub of Anti-communist partisans​




















Nucșoara is one of the finest villages in Argeș County, situated up in the Făgăraș Mountains (close to the highest peak in Romania, Moldoveanu) and isolated from other localities by tens of kms of forests.

It was the most important center of Anti-communist mountain fighters, half of village's inhabitants serving as political prisoners.




The Romanian anti-communist resistance movement was active from the late 1940s to the mid-1950s, with isolated individual fighters remaining at large until the early 1960s. The last fighter was eliminated in the mountains of Banat in 1962. The Romanian resistance was one of the longest lasting armed movements in the former Soviet bloc.


The members of the armed resistance were not called "partisans" by the population, but haiduci, a word for the generous highwaymen, considered folk heroes.

Such a group was rather small, but could number up to 200 men. A resistance group was located in a mountainous/forested area which comprised some communities. It was supported by a significant number of inhabitants (up to several thousands), who provided shelter, food and information.


Evaluating the archives of the Securitate the CNSAS (National Council for the Study of the Securitate Archives) has assessed a provisional figure of 1196 resistance groups acting between 1948 and 1960. According to these assumptions, the total number of active resistance fighters may not fall below 10,000 persons, with an estimated figure of at least 40–50,000 supporting persons. The archives revealed several hundreds of death penalties, yet a much larger number of resisters have been killed either in battle or during different phases of detention. An estimated figure could amount 2,000 lost lives.


Between 1947 and 1962, over 250,000 who opossed the communist regime have been killed in mountains, in prisons or in forced labor camps.






*Elisabeta Rizea* (1912-2003) and her husband, two peasants from Nucșoara opposed to the government's policy of forced collectivization, joined the guerrilla group "Haiducii Muscelului" led by Colonel Gheorghe Arsenescu, providing food and supplies. Caught in 1952, she served 12 years in prison, during which time she was subjected to torture. She's one of the most emblematic members of the Resistence movement.




My grand-father too was a member of mountain partisans. A former military officer, he fought in the group called Sumanele Negre (Black Shirts), was captured and served 17 years in prison. I never meet him as he disappeared before I was born, being perhaps killed by Securitate because he continued to create problems to the regime.







squiddy​​








*Elisabeta Rizea and King Michael*

mediafax.ro






















Complete movie *Portretul luptătorului în tinerețe* (The Fighter's Portrait in his Youth), 2010


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Mărului, Brașov County​
















A village near Zărnești, at the foot of Piatra Craiului




Gaby Rusu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Enisala​

















pe-un picior de plai... by xtremist, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Enisala Fortress​






14th century


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Siutghiol​



















Meral Oglinda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal






















DSCN0801 by gabriel_onefm, on Flickr







DSCN0920 by gabriel_onefm, on Flickr











IMG_4124 by avichay kiwak, on Flickr​










Mihai D.​















dexblog.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Brașov​















Views from Postăvaru Peak


dexblog.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif​




















Window by Dósa Andrei, on Flickr​








denis-mountaintravel.blogspot.ro​































dexblog.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Automobile Dacia manufacturing plant in Mioveni​
















The company, a subsidiary of the French carmaker Renault, is the main exporter from Romania with 10% of total exports.



There are 13,000 employees and have been produced over 4 million vehicles.



Uzina Vehicule Dacia - Caroserie by Daciagroup.com, on Flickr







Vizită uzinele Dacia - 17 octombrie 2012 by Daciagroup.com, on Flickr








Uzina Vehicule Dacia - Caroserie by Daciagroup.com, on Flickr







Uzina Mecanica şi Şasiuri Dacia by Daciagroup.com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ploiești





















Ploiesti (Ro) by DG B, on Flickr











Night - Ploiesti, Ro by DG B, on Flickr









5841 by DG B, on Flickr









Ploiesti, Ro by DG B, on Flickr​


----------



## Wojtas_88 (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe it's not photos, but I think it's still pretty interesting. Our trip to Balkans in 2012. The first part is in Romania and in the end some videos from Bulgaria. I think such videos can encourage some people to visit these amazing places.

The video contains some moments from *Rodna Mountains, Sighisoara, Sibiu, The Merry Cemetery* and others.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wojtas_88 (Jan 17, 2008)

*BUCEA
*







my photos from 2011 Eurotrip


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ These photos are yours? Please put "my photos" under the last photo, or if these are not, credit them with the link or the name of the photographer.


----------



## Wojtas_88 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Lake Vidararu and Făgăraș Mountains*

my photo


----------



## Wojtas_88 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Sibiu*



*Viscri*



my photos


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Poiana narciselor -Negrileasa, in Trascau Mountains

my photo


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Trascau Mountains area near Salciua village

my photos 

on the right side , is Sub Piatra monastery


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Ramet monastery in Alba county, Transilvania, dating back from XIV century

my photo


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Retezat Mountains - at Lake Bucura

my photos


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

surroudings of Lake Bucura

my photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous nature photos from Romania...thanks for sharing mariansb. :cheers:


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Linguine, i 'am glad you like them :cheers:

The Danube Delta my photos -summer of 2012

Sulina Beach


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Transalpina-Vidra the new ski resort open in december 2012

my photos


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Absoluteley fantastic pictures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve​













Gazing by Alexandra.Z, on Flickr​






Alexandru Gabriel Tutoveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighişoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár​
















Dani Tamba​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos but do not forget to credit them; including your last post PRIMEVAL


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos but do not forget to credit them; including your last post PRIMEVAL



Thank you Chris!

The name of the author and link is above the picture, on the right.






Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Székely Land​















Lajos Gábor​


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos from Romania here! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cbr Domes said:


> Great photos from Romania here! :cheers2:



Thamk you! :cheers:



Synagogue in Hârlău / ואלרח‎, Iași County​















The synagogue was built in 1815.


In 1899, 59.9% of town's population was Jewish. Jews established in Hârlău in 15th century, during Stephen the Great's rule (1457-1504). This prince has a court physicist of Jewish origin, called Schmil, who was born in Hârlău.



adike.sova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​













In first ground, the Olosig / Váradolaszi Catholic church, in Olosig neighbourhood. The name of the neighbourhood comes from Hungarian, Váradolaszi meaning "The Italian area of Oradea", because here used to live Italians. The church was built in 1732-1743, with the tower added in 1876.


Italians lived in Oradea at least since 13th century. The Italian monk Rogerius (1205-1266), inhabitant of the city described in his work "Carmen Miserablile" how the Mongol invasion from 1241 destroyed the cityand killed all the population (he escaped by hiding in some marshes).







In background in picture is the Catholic Cathedral of Oradea, built between 1752-1780, largest and finest Baroque church in Romania (68 x 30 m).




Dragoș Dan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olt river crossing the Carpathians​

















Olt's 47 km defile across Southern Carpathians, one of Romania's finest scenic roads.



photorock​
















First frames in video are with the Red Castle, 13-18th century


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

^^

Welcome back, PRIMEVAL! Nice photos, as usual. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Laurentzius! 



Princely Palace in Mogoșoaia, near Bucharest​


















Built in 1702 in Brâncovenesc style common in Wallachia in 17-18th century, a blend of Byzantine, Turkish and Baroque elements.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Traditional feast at Peștișani, Gorj County, Oltenia​




















Alin Constantin Tivig​






​







Gorj music


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olteț Gorges, Parâng Mountains​





















Gabi Spiridon 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely traditions in Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita County​





















Lajos Gábor 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Traditional feast at Peștișani, Gorj County, Oltenia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...































PRIMEVAL said:


> Olteț Gorges, Parâng Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























..



PRIMEVAL said:


> Székely traditions in Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

welcome back PRIMEVAL! missed your photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

dacico said:


> welcome back PRIMEVAL! missed your photos





Thank you Dacico! 







Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *C. A. Rosetti Street*
> 
> 
> C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Lisabona Street*
> 
> 
> Lisabona Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Batiștei Street*
> 
> 
> Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


>


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


> *Vasile Lascăr Street*
> 
> 
> Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





PRIMEVAL said:


>


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *Carol I Boulevard*
> 
> 
> Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some Saxon peasant fortifications - by me​



In 1930 there were 230.000 Transylvanian Saxons (from a total German population of 745,421 in Romania). In 2002, there were only 18.000 Saxons, most of them having emigrated in Germany during communism and after 1990. 

Seven of the most representative of these monuments are inscribed on Unesco list of World Heritage Sites. 





Some pictures of trips in 2011























*Râșnov / Rosenau* this is one of the few Saxon peasant fortifications that is not built inside the village but on the top of a 150 m tall mountain above the town. The medieval castle dates from 12-14th century and sits on the place of Dacian town Cumidava.


Photo is taken from far but the castle can be seen.



Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Viscri* - perhaps the most picturesque Saxon fortification, although not very big. The village is outside the intense circulated areas, in an isolated zone of natural beauty, with many wild animals (although is not in mountains). 


The peasant fortress dates from 16-18th century, with parts of the church from 11-13th century.



Viscri / Deutschweißkirch, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Viscri / Deutschweißkirch, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Viscri / Deutschweißkirch, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Cincșor / Klein-Schenk* - the village has a 15th century peasant fortress and is situated in the mirific Land of Făgăraș, a former medieval Romanian comitatus stretching along Olt River at the foot of Făgăraș Mountains.



Cincșor / Klein-Schenk Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cincșor / Klein-Schenk Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cincșor / Klein-Schenk Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Dealu Frumos / Schönberg* 13-16th centuries. Is situated inside the "triangle" whose corners are the citires of Sibiu, Brașov and Sighișoara, an out-of-time area with tranquill villages and partly forested rolling hills. 


Dealu Frumos / Schönberg Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Netuș / Neidhausen* also in the same area


Netuș / Neidhausen Saxon fortified church, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Miercurea Sibiului / Reußmarkt* - this was the place of one of Transylvania's most important markets, that took place every Wednesday (the name means Wednesday in Romanian and Hungarian).


The peasant fortress on one of market's square is the oldest village fortification in Saxon Transylvania, erected in 13th century together with the church.



Miercurea Sibiului / Reußmarkt, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Saschiz /Keisd* - the village has two fortifications. The one of the church in the middle of the village (in picture) whose tower was built to resemble the Clock Tower of Sighișoara (the village was in Sighișoara Seat), dates from 15-16th century and is an Unesco monument.

On the hill near village is a another 14th century castle.



Saschiz / Keisd Saxon fortified church, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Câlnic / Kelling* - is another Unesco monument. The Keep surrounded by the first curtain was built in 13th century as the residence of local greav / Graf (count). In 15th century was bought by peasants and extended.


Câlnic / Kelling, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Câlnic / Kelling, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Prejmer / Tartlau* - is the biggest Saxon peasant fortress, with three courytards and walls 4 m thick (plus some other meters of the rooms' width) and 12 m tall. Erected in 15th century, the fortress surrounds a fine and precious 13th century church, built in Cistercian style which beside other treasures, has a very precious 15th century painted polyptych altar.

Inside the walls, on several levels, are 271 rooms each belonging in the past to a family and sheltering them and their wealth during invasions.




Prejmer is one of the seven Unesco Saxon fortifications.



Prejmer / Tartlau Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Prejmer / Tartlau Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Prejmer / Tartlau Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Hărman / Honigberg* - also a 13th century precious church, itself fortified and surrounded by a fortress with seven towers.



Hărman / Honigberg Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Hărman / Honigberg Saxon peasant fortress, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slătioara primeval forest, Giumalău Mountains, Bukovina​
















11 Septembrie 2012 » Codrul secular Slătioara by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











11 Septembrie 2012 » Codrul secular Slătioara by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr












11 Septembrie 2012 » Codrul secular Slătioara by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











11 Septembrie 2012 » Codrul secular Slătioara by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










11 Septembrie 2012 » Codrul secular Slătioara by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

Dar "concediul" pare sa-ti fi picat bine, plimbaretule


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pozele cu Bucureștiul? Sunt mai puține ca de obicei.

Dar am strâns ceva poze cu alte zone cât am stat la beci :smug: 


Mulțumesc pentru like-uri! 





Zgureni's Gorges, Bistrița and Giumalău Mountains, Romania​
















Is a natural reserve of national importance. The 2,5 km gorges were created with dificulty by River Bistrița between Giumalău Massif and gigantic wall of Pietrosu Bistriței Massif. The gorges are the most impressive sector of the river.


The reserve includes large areas around the peaks Pietrosul Bistriței (1791 m) and Bogolin (1748 m).


The valley is 150-200 m wide and the stone walls are 200-300 m tall.


The river is extremely rich in fish species: huchen or Danube salmon (lostriță), trout (păstrăv), chub (clean), barbus barbus (mreană) etc. In the forests live golden and spotted eagles, capercaillies (cocoși de munte), bears, red deers, pine martens (jderi) etc.






2 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr












20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr








20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr








20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










20 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr





2 Octombrie 2012 » Cheile Zugrenilor by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​




















Ovidiu Lazăr​

















Adrian Ciubotaru​





















13932210​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fântânele Reservoir, Gilău Mountains, Apuseni (Western Carpathians)​





















Belis by themuvesz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oașa Reservoir, Șureanu Mountains​














Situated on Transalpina Road, with a water surface level - 1245 m, the dam finished in 1979


Dan Bădiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târnovu Ridge, Căpățânii Mountains​
















Last pic: attacking viper



Nicolae Cristian Bădescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View over the city and castle of Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad​



















The castle dates from 14-15th century and was built by Romanian-Hungarian royal family of Hunyad



Paul Farcaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






















Lajos Gábor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - this evening​.
.
.

.
.
.


PRIMEVAL said:


>


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

In Apuseni Mountains, on the road from Aiud to Ponor

my photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Beautiful





Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *Radu Calomfirescu Street*
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Radu Calomfirescu Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...




















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Cocor Galleries*
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Cocor Galleries by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






PRIMEVAL said:


> *The Hill of the Patriarchate* is an important historical, cultural and architectural center in the capital.
> 
> 
> For several centuries, between 1650 and 1997 it was the seat of Legislative Power (Chamber of Deputies since 19th century).
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







PRIMEVAL said:


> *Bucur Church*, also called Church of Bucur the Shepherd, was long time believed to be built by the legendary founder of the city, sometime in 14th or 15th century. Its architecture nevertheless is specific to 18th century.
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Bucur Church (18th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
> ...




















PRIMEVAL said:


> *Splaiul Independenței Street*. This street or boulevard runs along the Dâmbovița River
> 
> 
> Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța / Κωνστάντζα / Кюстенджа / Köstence​



















21342985








Constanta - Romania by iuliubo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Techirghiol / Tekirgöl​





















margot13​26908667​









margot13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​

















St. Margaret fortified Evangelical (|Lutheran) Church, one of Romania's most important Gothic churches, was built in 13th century over a 12th century Székely cemetery and extended in 1340 and 1437. The vaults were paintexd in 1420, 100 m² of murals surviving to this day. Teh Trumpets' Tower, built in15th century and elevated in 1550 at 68 m, is a symbol of the city. In it Vlad Țepeș was held prisoner in 1476.


Inside,on walls are 16th century Oriental carpets, donations of the faithful. The painted altar is from 1480.





Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Medias, Mediaș, Mediasch, Romania, St. Margaret Church, tapestry, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârgău's Mountains, Bistrița Năsăud County​















In these mountains, Bram Stoker placed the fictional castle of Count Dracula (the Hungarian name of the mountains and of the Tihuța Pass is Borgo, as it appeared on 19th century Transylvanian maps that probably inspired Stoker).




raportdetura1.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains and River Moldova, Bukovina​

















5 Septembrie 2012 » Pietrele Doamnei - Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









5 Septembrie 2012 » Pietrele Doamnei - Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









5 Septembrie 2012 » Pietrele Doamnei - Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









5 Septembrie 2012 » Pietrele Doamnei - Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​











*River Moldova near Câmpulung *


15 Iunie 2011 » Râul Moldova by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr








15 Iunie 2011 » Râul Moldova by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​















The Bruck House and the pharmacy at its ground floor date from 1911, being recently restored.




Teodor Nasta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​



















dacul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iulian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​




















HD207129​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tazlău Monastery, Tarcău Mountains​














Built in 15th century by Stephen the Great



adike.sova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier for likes!





Hășmaș/ Hagymás Mountains and Valea Rece / Hidegség village, Székely Land​





















Sándor Varga​

















szürke​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pângărați Monastery and viaduct near Izvoru Muntelui Dam, Neamț County​



















Founded in 1460 on the place of older hermitages. The small church dates form 1560, bell tower and walls from 1642.



manastireapangarati.ro 1 2​

























































































​














szürke​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains







5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











11 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr








5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







5 Septembrie 2012 » Făneţele montane Todirescu by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











4 Decembrie 2012 » Piatra Buhii by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr















4 Decembrie 2012 » Piatra Buhii by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - by me​



Shot today












.
.
.
.
.

..
.

.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Curtea de Argeș - by me​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - by me​

























The name, literally The Court upon Argeș refers to the former status of the town as the capital of Wallachia in 13-15th century (first capital of this state). In 15-early 16th century, Curtea de Argeș and Târgoviște were alternatively capitals, than only Târgoviște.


On July 7, 1947, the total rainfall in Curtea de Argeș was 205.7 mm (8.10 in.) in 20 minutes, which is a world record.







*The Cathedral*


It was built in 1517 after the demolition of Wallachia's oldest Metropolitanate. The complex had a strong fortress-cloister that was demolished in 19th century. The church was initially decorated in interior with great murals that have been removed in the restoration og 1875-1886 and replaced with the present paintings. The exterior is decorated with sculpted ornaments in Caucasian and Moorish style.




Inside are the graves of:

-Ruler Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521, the founder of the complex. Was a Renaissance Prince, protector of culture and left the oldest known Romanian literary work, The teachings of Neagoe Basarab to his son Theodosie", in Slavonic language. 


-Ruler Radu of Afumați (1521-1529), whose tombstone in the church is masterpiece of medieval Romanian art. The tombstone represents the Prince on horseback and the inscription describes his 20 battles he fought.



-King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Elisabeta



-King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria





Its legends have inspired many Romanian poets, among them the celebrated Vasile Alecsandri. A version of the legend has ruler Radu Negru employing one Meşterul Manole or Manoli as architect. Manole being unable to finish the walls, the prince threatened him and his assistants with death. At last Manole suggested that they should follow the ancient custom of placing a living woman into the foundations; and that she who first appeared on the following morning should be the victim. The other masons warned their families, and Manole was forced to sacrifice his own wife. Thus the cathedral was built. When Manole and his masons told the prince that they could always build an even greater building, Radu Negru had them stranded on the roof so that they could not build something to match it. They fashioned wooden wings and tried to fly off the roof, but, one by one, they all fell to the ground. A spring of clear water, named after Manole, is said to mark the spot where he fell.




Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Well of Master builder Manole*


Curtea de Argeș - fountain of legendary master builder Manole by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - by me​





*The Cathedral*





Grave of ruler Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521), the founder of the complex. He was canonized by the Romanian Orthodox Church in 2009



Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tomb of Ruler and founder Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tomb of Ruler and founder Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















Grave of ruler Radu of Afumați (1521-1529). The tombstone is a masterpiece of medieval Romanian art. The tombstone represents the Prince on horseback and the inscription mentions the 20 battles he fought.



Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - grave and tombstone of Ruler Radu of Afumaţi (1521-1529) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















Graves of King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Elisabeta


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tombs of King Carol I (1866-1914) and Queen Elisabeta by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











Gospel written and painted by Queen Maria between 1886-1912


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














Graves of King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) - tombs of King Ferdinand (1914-1927) and Queen Maria by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















Other interior sights


Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Curtea de Argeș - Cathedral (1517) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș - by me​




The Royal Church, 1352,




Curtea de Argeș - Royal Church, 1352 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














Town's main street


Curtea de Argeș by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Curtea de Argeș by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag / Babadağ​


















Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr








Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr









Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr








Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​

















OTL 51. Oradea, Piața Unirii‎ by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr







OTL 208. Oradea, Piața Unirii‎ by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr









OTL 21 + 121. Oradea, Piața Unirii‎ by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr








OTL 113. Oradea, Piața Unirii‎ by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

The Danube Delta -by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruins of Șiria / Világosvár Castle overlooking the Pannonian Plain, Land of Zarand​
















Initially a Royal Castle built in 13th century, was seat of a comitatus in middle age. After the Battle of Mohács in 1526, when Hungary and Partium (today western Romania) became Ottoman provinces, a garnison of 100 Turks was established here.



Is situated on a 496 m high hill, on the last slopes of Zarand Mountains. 


Doina c.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

aliantapentruconservareabiodiversitatii.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina​















Built in 1588 and painted in 1601, an Unesco monument





Mănăstirea Suceviţa - Suceviţa, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr







Mănăstirea Suceviţa - Suceviţa, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr











Mănăstirea Suceviţa - Suceviţa, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Nature Park​




















luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​














Ciprian Bucur​


















View from Caraiman Peak (2,260 m) of Bucegi over the Baiului Mountains

naturephotobuilder.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozmeni / Csikkozmás, Székely Land​
















The Catholic church, founded in 13th century, rebuilt in 1670


Jano76​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​















luptasizbor.blogspot.ro​




























Ilie Nedelea​
















Ciprian Bucur​













Bucovina Guides​

















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți Mountains​
















Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park



Mugurel Moțea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​













Photos from the following natural reserves:


-Moara Dracului (Devil's Mill)
-Piatra Pinului and Piatra Șoimului (Pine's Rock and Falcon's Rock)





11 Septembrie 2012 » Moara Dracului by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









3 Noiembrie 2012 » Piatra Pinului şi Piatra Şoimului by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










3 Noiembrie 2012 » Piatra Pinului şi Piatra Şoimului by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






3 Noiembrie 2012 » Piatra Pinului şi Piatra Şoimului by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









3 Noiembrie 2012 » Piatra Pinului şi Piatra Şoimului by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park​













Photos are from three of park's reserves, all three situated on the territory of Suceava County:


-Twelve Apostles geological reserve
-Șaru Dornei peat-bog reserve
-Poiana Stampei peat-bog reserve

A bog is a mire that accumulates peat, a deposit of dead plant material—often mosse. It is one of the four main types of wetlands.






The perimeter of the park has a "digited" shape, specifically to include these reserves:












The park is situated in the counties Mureş (45%), Suceava (35%), Harghita (15%) and Bistriţa-Năsăud. It has a surface of 240 km², from the total surface of Călimani Mountains of 2,000 km².





*Twelve Apostles*


29 Iulie 2011 » 12 Apostoli by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr





29 Iulie 2011 » 12 Apostoli by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​











*Poiana Stampei peat-bog*


26 Iulie 2012 » Tinovul Poiana Stampei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​









*Șaru Dornei peat-bog*


26 Iulie 2012 » Tinovul Şaru Dornei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicăjel Gorges, Bicaz-Hășmaș National Park​












Bicăjel is the main tributary of Bicaz. Bicăjel Gorges are 20 km long Â(longer than Bicaz Gorges which are 8 km long) and almost as deep and wild as the ones of Bicaz, but much less known.





Turn into the blue by outdoorXposures, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​.

..
.
.

.
.





.
.
.

..
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Olari Church​



Built in 1752, initially surrounded by a fortified cloister. For some years starting with 1812 sang Anton Pann, a composer of religious music and poet which also is the author of the music of Deșteaptă-te Române, the present Anthem of Romania.



In 1983 the church was translated 80 m to not be visible on Calea Moșilor Boulevard.



There are old and fine murals and ancient icons set in silver, including a precious icon brought in 1812 from a monastery in Turkey.







Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






*Foișorul de Foc Square*


Foișorul de Foc Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Ferdinand Boulevard*


Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Olari Street*


Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - Armenian Neighborhood​








*Semilunei (Crescent's) Street*


Semilunei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Licurg Street*


Licurg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Marin Serghiescu Street*


Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Oțetari Street*. Second picture: Slovak Embassy, third picture: Czech Embassy


Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Slovak Embassy - Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Czech Embassy - Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Batiștei Street*


Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




*Dimitrie D. Gerota Street*


Dimitrie D. Gerota Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Batiștei Street*


Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Ion Câmpineanu Street*


Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens*


Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Astronomului (Astronomer's) Street*


Astronomului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Puțul cu Plopi (The Well with Poplars) Street*


Puțul cu Plopi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*General Berthelot Street*


General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Theodor Aman Street*


Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidraru Dam​



dexblog.ro​











George Marinescu​











Alexandru Velcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer, Pahomie and Pătrunsa, hermitages in Buila-Vânturarița Massif​














This is a place I was many times. Two times I walked the forestry road from village Cheia to Pahomie (13 km) after midnight.



They are situated on Cheia Valley (Cheia is a common name for many river in Romania), the main river that has its source in Buil-Vânturarița Massif. All the Valley down to Cheia village is actually a long canyon, with very beautiful gorges, trees growing on rocks and so on.










*Iezer Hermitage* - a small fortified complex of buildings dating from 16th century, with a fairy tale appeareance. 


Near the village, in the river's bed is the common grave of around 300 monks killed in 1601, when the monastery was plundered by a Trnayslvanian voivod.


actualitateavl.ro​












biciclindprinromania.blogspot.ro​









potecilemele.wordpress.com​
























*Pahomie Hermitage* - founded in 1520

ascorslatina.wordpress.com​









potecilemele.wordpress.com​




























*Pătrunsa Hermitage* - founded in 1740


pelerinortodox.com​



























lumeadesus.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buta's Gorges, Retezat Mountains​






















MihaleaSabina​













Razvan M​































floringiorgini​













http://www.lavirgil.ro/2009/08/manastirea-lainici-manastirea-colt-si-cheile-butii/​











Marian Vangu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila-Vânturarița NP​


Florin Granciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stânceni, Defile of Mureș​



















Dionisie Nagy​













photoblog2008.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ionești, Arad County​















Wooden church from 1730




IMG_3724 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr


















37163651​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Budila / Bodola - Beldi Castle​













~1650



monumenteuitate.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif​
















Annelise-Romania​














Piatra Mare by Paul.White, on Flickr​







Florin Curcă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râmnicu Vâlcea - Cetățuia Hermitage​













In 13th century here was a stronghold of a local chief.


In 1529 here was killed ruler Radu of Afumați, the builder of the present church.


tulgacan​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos. Thank you! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Parisian Girl for comment and likes 








Băile Herculane Spa​

















info-hoteluri.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Raining in Tisa, near Olănești Spa​






















imagio​

















Doina (sad song) from Oltenia. Doina, one of the most characteristic Romanian creations, is at type of song found in several countries. Interestingly, in Lithuanian and Latvian folklore has a similar name, _daina_. 


In 2009 the doina has been included in the UNESCO list of Intangible Cultural Heritage.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoșoaia Palace - by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoșoaia Palace - by me​















Mogoșoaia Palace is situated about 10 kilometres from Bucharest, in the commune with the same name (population 5,232). It was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style, a combination of Venetian and Ottoman elements. 







*The main entrance and the church built in 1688*









Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






​







*Park of the palace*









Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





_i_








Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*The main building (the residence)*








Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











​



*The Princely Kitchen*









Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*The park of the commune* which is a continuation of the park of the palace









Mogoșoaia Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Mogoșoaia Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Views across the lake*









Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Mogoșoaia Place near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sărata, Bacău County​




















BogdanGoim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundu Moldovei, Bukovina​
















ourcradleradauti.3x.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neagra, Defile of Mureș​

















Călin Dorgo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​



















Nandor Vajda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates​


















romaniaperfecta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​



















Călin Dorgo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Drobeta Turnu Severin​


















Port Drobeta Turnu Severin_1.1 by toma_rig, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Muereni, Dolj County​













Church from 1746



Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lacu Roșu / Gyilkos-tó (Red Lake) Resort​





















Gabriel Avramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cindrel Nature Park​


















Mircea Ilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latorița Valley​





















Mircea Ilie​














r.darlea1​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gruița, Dolj County​
















Church ruin from 1753 and Velești, another village in the area


biciclindprinromania.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ostrov area - by me​















Typical old Dobrujan road and ferry across Danube


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Mureș​





ice_ralu​













Tudor Țipteriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moeciu area​


















Cristian Tonbeat​













Gabriel Ciobanu














Carmen Mesca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​




















Mugur Gavrilă​














13264733​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moisei, Maramureș​

















A villagre at the foot of Rodna Mountains, known for the old monastery and for the Moisei massacre which occurred on October 14, 1944, when 39 Romanians and 3 Jews were killed by the Hungarian Army.



Oana Coman​





















*Titiana Mihali* (1950-1991) born in Borșa (next to Moisei), was perhaps the most famous singer from Maramureș. In 1953 she won an International Folk Festival at Dijon, the award being handed to her by Charles de Gaulle. Later she won the great prizes at other international festivals and made international tours.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arieșeni Resort​




















ioanaax.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucovina Shepherd Dog​


The Bucovina Sheepdog is a native breed from the Carpathian Mountains, in Bucovina. In this region, this breed’s individuals are used with great success for guarding herds and property. This dog is also known as Dulau (shepherd’s dog) or Capau.Is a strong and rustic dog which was for many centuries the best partner and companion for the Romanian shepherds in the Carpathian Mountains.




Dumitrescu Cătălin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Măgurele, on Danube​


















Cătălin Severus Moroșanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Botiza, Maramureș​





















Ștefan Bela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Charpentier, thank you for likes!  They're really encouraging.








Dobruja​

















*Beștepe* 

Fejer Akos​





















*Histria Museum* - Greek inscription

bloguldevacante.ro​
























*Lower Danube*

wwf.panda.org​
























*Danube Delta*

citycompass.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​




















Gabriela Doboș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău​




















Cătălin Dumitrescu​













Călin Apetroae​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Mountains​



















Andrei Cioboată​



















Jan Astner​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Tușnad, Harghita Mountains​

















pekmester67 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan / Birthälm​





















Gabriela Doboș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains​














River Putna and the wooden monastery founded in 1774 (rebuilt in 1936 after a fire)

haipemunte.wordpress.com​













printrecuvinteratacite.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sebeș / Mühlbach / Szászsebes​
















Eduard Schneider 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz / Békás Gorges​






















László Cselényi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​















Third picture: Moldovița Monastery (Unesco), 1535


Jean Robert​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buzău Valley​




















Monteoru Renaissance​


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Brilliant shots!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mannesmann said:


> Brilliant shots!




Thank you Mannesmann!





Bisoca, Buzău County​















These pictures give the exact feeling of winter in Carpathian villages.





cezarpart.blogspot.ro​




















































The folklore of the area has both Buzău and Vrancea, or Muntenia and Moldova influences.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like this thread, there's always a good surprise and I learn a lot :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
Thank you Charpentier for the kind words!


And thank you guys, for likes! :cheers:




Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, Hungarian ethnographic zone​

















It is the only area in Western Transylvania (if Crișana is not counted) with a significant Hungarian population, and it is a stronghold of old Hungarian folk traditions and perhaps the most conservative region in Romania (people still live according to strict customs, including some forms of endogamy in some villages). 


The Hungarians here, like everywhere in Transylvania outside Harghita, Covasna and Mureș counties, are not Székely, have a culture and language closer to those of eastern Hungary.




Inaktelke 2011 Kalotaszeg by nicolaasversteeg, on Flickr






Inaktelke by nicolaasversteeg, on Flickr







Inaktelke 2011 by nicolaasversteeg, on Flickr









Inaktelke by nicolaasversteeg, on Flickr​










Wikipedia​










László Cselényi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slătioara Old Calendar Monastery, Bukovina​
















The monastery, founded in 1947, is the spiritual center and seat of the head of Romanian Old Calendar Orthodox Church that split from the Romanian Orthodox Church in 1925, when the Gregorian Calendar was adopted by ROC. 

The ROCOC is in ecclesiastical communion with similar churches, such as the Orthodox Church of Greece (Holy Synod in Resistance) and the Old Calendar Bulgarian Orthodox Church.



Orthodox churches are autonomous entities, they not have all a n unique head like the Catholic Church. Some of them use the Gregorian Calendar (main Romanian, Greek, Bulgarian churches, Constantinople Patriarchate etc) while others (Russian, Ukrainian, Patriarchate of Jerusalem etc) still use the Julian Calendar. While the main churches that use the new calendar are in communion with those which use the Julian Calendar, the minorities in countries with new calendar which separated themselves to use the old calendar, like ROCOC, are considered schismatic by both and have communion with other "schismatic" churches. They usually are called "calendarists".



laurentiupintoi.wordpress.com​






​

















Panorama of the village and of the Rarău Mountains


Ioana Richter​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău County​















16-19th century



loryone.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brâncovenești / Marosvécs, Mureș Valley​
















Kendy-Kemény Castle, 1558


Géza Nagy Kemény ​


















The village is also known for the Cherry Market that takes place in July


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> .
> .
> Thank you Charpentier for the kind words!
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Slătioara Old Calendar Monastery, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


























PRIMEVAL said:


> Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























PRIMEVAL said:


> Brâncovenești / Marosvécs, Mureș Valley​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
*Updated *and *improved*: lots of uninteresting links have been removed (from Muntenia and Oltenia for now, more later).







PRIMEVAL said:


> Summary of best photos​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sărata Monteoru and Pietroasele, Buzău County​


















Monteoru Renaissance 1 2​




*Sărata Monteoru Spa*









































*Pietroasele* - the village where the famous Gothic Treasure of Pietroasele was found (biggest in the world between 1837 and 1922, when Tutankhamun Treasure was discovered).

In the area was the capital of the Gothic Kingdom between 3-4th century CE.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​



















Eduard Schneider​


















































Traffic lights by laly_sb2009, on Flickr​














International Ethographic Museum

turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mercheașa, Brașov County​
















900 years old, 12 m in circumference oak tree


Janeta Șerban​

































The village

turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hadâmbu Monastery, Iași County​

















Fortified complex from 1659 on a hill surrounded by forests, at 30 km from Iași.



turism.bzi.ro5​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniș​





















turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lower Danube​


















wwf.panda.org​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Șepcari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Justice Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









French Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Nicolae Tonitza Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Carol I Boulevard and Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seaside Resorts​



















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​





*The European Road E87*








​










*Mangalia*





















*Cape Aurora*





















*Neptun*







































*Saturn*























*Mamaia*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




This video should work:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu







CFR 76-1413-4. Sibu by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​





















Duraleyka​

















Biserica Neagră, Black Church, Brasov, Brașov, Council Square, Kronstadt, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Piața Sfatului, Romania, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr











Strada Sforii by Tschäff, on Flickr











Brasov by Paolize, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle​




















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal​





















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Massif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poieni, Banat​
















The wooden church in this village isolated in Poiana Ruscă Mountains dates from 1790





exploreaza-romania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgu Ocna Salt Mine​















The salt mine, situated at 240 m below surface, is at the end of a 3 km long underground road covered by a touristic bus.




destinatiituristicero.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Târgu Ocna Salt Mine​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ponor Glade, Apuseni Nature Park​

















Intermittent lake, part of a karst system of caves and underground rivers.





morcovel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Voroneț Monastery and the Battle of Vaslui​

















Considered the finest of Moldavian painted monasteries, it was built and painted inside in 1488 and on the outside walls in 1457.



venividizoom.com​





























ViperDex​














andrazaharia.ro​
















View from Voroneț toward the town of Gura Humorului

padureabucovinei.ro​




































Voroneț Monastery was built to commemorate the *Battle of Vaslui*, where Stephen the Great inflicted a decisive defeat on the Ottomans, described as "the greatest ever secured by the Cross against Islam," with casualties, according to Venetian and Polish records, reaching beyond 40,000 on the Ottoman side.

It was also one of the greatest battles in medieval Europe, 50,000 Moldavians and smaller foreign units against 120,000 Ottomans.



Battle of Vaslui in the 1975 movie *Ștefan cel Mare*:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brebu (former) Monastery, Prahova County​
















Important architectural complex from 1640, comprising of a Princely House, church and gate bell tower.



Cristina Niculae​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoș, Metaliferi Mountains, Apuseni​























Daniel Humelnicu​






















Songs at tárogató from Land of Motzi (ethographic zone in the heart of Apuseni) by Dumitru Fărcaș, greatest Romanian traditional instrumentalist


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Madarasi Peak, Harghita / Hargita Mountains​
















Pictures from the peak (1801 m) of the 60 x 30 km (1400 km²) volcanic range separating the depressions of Eastern Carpathians from the Transylvanian Plateau.


Eva Jakab​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​



















Joszef Benko​


















Sári Szabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Court of Târgoviște and the Night Attack​
















Founded around 1300 by Saxon colonists, the city was capital of Wallachia between 1396 and 1714.


The Court in its present form is a complex of ruins, with two churches and a tower still standing. The ruins dates from various periods between 1400-17th century, the churches are one from 15th and one from late 17th century while the Chindia Tower was built by Vlad the Impaler in 1460 (second photo).



Romania Ro​






























































































*The Night Attack* was a battle, culimination of the war between Vlad the Impaler and sultan Mehmet II, conqueror of Constantinople. It took place in 1462 outside Târgoviște. The Wallachian army entered the Ottoman tent camp and created confussion, killing 15,000 Turks. Previously in the same night, Vlad himself disguised as a Turk entered the camp trying to kill the sultan but missed the right tent.


The battle in the 1979 movie Vlad Țepeș:















The 1992 Coppola's film _Bram Stoker's Dracula_ begins in 1462 with the Ottoman invasion of Wallachia; a night battle takes place (ostensibly the Night Attack), ending with Vlad Ţepeş' victory.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​
















imgp6476 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr












imgp6484 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr









imgp6495 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon villages​





*Iacobeni / Jakobsdorf* - 14th-16th centuries

Camil Iamandescu​


























*Senereuș / Zendersch*

Eva Jakab​

























*Apold / Trapold*

Camil Iamandescu​











Silvia George​
























*Valea Viilor / * - 14th century (Unesco)

Giskard​
























*Prejmer / Tartlau* - the 13th century Cistercian church (Unesco)

turistintransilvania.com​



























*Biertan / Birthälm* - Unesco

Giskard​




































*Câlnic / Kelling* - 13th century castle (Unesco)

Giskard​

























*Viscri / Weißkirch* - Unesco

Etienne Alain​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon villages​





















*Târnava / Gross-Probstdorf*

Antal Károly​

























*Metiș / Martinsdorf*

Antal Károly​

























*Șoala, / Schaal*

Justyna​





















*Dealu Frumos / Schonberg* - 13th century church, 15-16th century fortress

Camil Iamandescu​

























































Antal Károly​

























*Ungra / Galt*

Justyna​

























*Ighișu Nou / Eibesdorf*

Antal Károly​
























*Șoarș / Scharosch*

Justyna​























*Agnita / Agneteln* - tower from the dismantled fortress and monument to the First World War heroes

Camil Iamandescu​
























*Felmer / Felmern*

Justyna​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Doftana Valley​

















Doftana is an ~30 km long river, tributary of Prahova.









*Secăria*

Florian Colea​





















*Valea Doftanei*

Veronica Dinu​













Andrei Doomerul​



























*Negrașu*

Andrei Doomerul​


























*Hut in Baiului Mountains*, close to Doftana's source

Cristian Andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pătârlagele area, Buzău Valley​

















The name of Pătârlagele apparently comes from a 12th century German settlement, _Peter-lager_ (Peter's camp).


Marius Colac 1 2​


*Sibiciu de Jos*



































*Buduile*


























*Muscelul Cărămănești*























*Pănătău*

petroza1​























Buzău Valley


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rimetea / Torockó, the Székely exclave in Apuseni​

















The villages Rimetea / Torockó and Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy are the only Székely settlements outside the Székely Land (the area in Eastern Carpathians comprised in the Covasna, Harghita and Mureș counties).



The Székely people initially lived in north-west Romania and eastern Hungary and in 12th-13th centuries gradually moved to eastern Transylvania. The exclave of Rimetea in Trascău Mountains (the name of these mountains comes from the Hungarian name of Rimetea) is witness of this migration.


Torockó is also one of the finest villages in Romania and the only one awarded with the “Europa Nostra” Silver Medal for the way that traditional architecture is preserved (medal awarded by the Prince of Denmark).




Daniel Polereczky​

































Ivett Madarasz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Doamnei and Academy streets by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Doamnei and Academy streets by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Breite Reserve near Sighișoara​















Largest concentration of venerable trees in Central and Eastern Europe: over 450 oak trees with ages between 350 and 800 years on a plateau near Sighișoara. 


Because in middle age the inhabitants of Sighișoara thinned out the forest, the remaining trees had more space to develop. Some are as old as the city itself. more info





Tibor Hartel 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vama, Bukovina​
















The village's name means "custom point" because here was the custom on the commercial road between Transylvania and the capital of Moldavia, Suceava.


Vama has two wooden churches, one from 1783 and one from 1796. 

"Voivode's Pillar" is a commemorative monument built in 1716 after a victorious battle against Austrian Empire.


pensiuneavictor.ro​






​








Wikipedia 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Vama, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Vrancea​
















Land of Vrancea is an ethnographic region and former autonomous peasant state in the highest part of Vrancea Mountains in Vrancea County.


The area is 1,500 km² and is inhabited by 56,777 people living in 16 communes (a commune comprises several villages). 

Land of Vrancea is famous in Romania for its legends, folklore and for the most known variant of Miorița, the Romanian national balade. 
More info: tara-vrancei.ro (Romanian), lcnet.it (English)



*Herăstrău* (Năruja)

Nicolae Milcoveanu​




















*Jitia de Sus*

Theo Chirac​






















*Vizantea Monastery* founded at the end of 16th century

forgotten-realms.net​
























*Tișița Gorges*

Călin Tristan​






















*Fărcaș* (Reghiu) - this is not actually in the proper Land of Vrancea but in close vicinity

Nicolae Milcoveanu​





















Traditional pastoral music at shepherd`s flute


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​


















zadinblog.com 1 2​














































Paul Pătrățanu​














Larisa​

















eusimuntele.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Polovragi and Baia de Fier, Gorj County​






















*Polovragi *- view of the monastery and village from the settlement of a large Dacian town on top of a mountain. On the right: the end of Olteț Gorges.


White Wolf​






















*Polovragi Monastery*, founded in 1505, rebuilt in 1645

White Wolf​











Matei Lunca​
























*Olteț Gorges*

White Wolf​









































*Baia de Fier* - another gorgeous village with great ethographic and pastoral traditions

Corina Toderescu​























*Galbenu Gorges* - the river that passes through Baia de Fier, one of the around 50 such valleys in northern Oltenia, most of them with splendid canyons.

Corina Toderescu​












bogdam.blogspot.rol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​




















Carmen Băluțescu​













Paul Pătrățanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pipera Financial District, Bucharest​




















Cipgallery​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fâșca, Bihor County​
















In respect of its appeareance, Fâșca (population 407) is no much different than the ~300 villages in the mountain part of Bihor County: almost every one is beautiful here.


What makes Fâșca special is the fact here was born Florica Ungur (1939-2011), of the four great singers of Bihor, all called Florica (little flower): Florica Ungur, Florica Bradu, Florica Duma and Florica Zaha.







Two views of the village, one with the wooden church from 1759:


Erzsebet Kozman 1 2​










































Song interpreted by Florica Ungur. 


You can note that the tune and rythm of Bihor music is totally different than that of Oltenia, or from that of Transylvania and so on. The cultural contrast between Romanian historical provinces (and in some cases between smaller zones) is so great that Romania resembles not one, but several countries put together.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cucuieți, Teleorman County​
















The typical looks of a village from the Romanian Plain, the great flat region (~50,000 km²) between Carpathians and Danube, making almost one quarter of Romania's surface.


Cucuieți is crossed by Vedea, main watercourse in Teleorman.

vdaniel​













































































Teleorman is the most distinctive ethographic region from the Romanian Plain. The Balkanic influence is stronger here, especially in clothing and in the slower pace of the music.


Singer: Floarea Calotă, presently the most popular performer of Teleorman:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaideeni, Vâlcea County​














Vaideeni is perhaps the most famous traditional village in this county.


Like all the villages in the mountain part of Oltenia, its folklore is not Oltenian-like but Transylvanian, because these villages were founded by, or heavily settled by Transylvanian Romanians escaping across the Carpathians from the Hungarian and Austro-Hungarian (especially religious) opression.

Some of them still bear the names of the Transylvanian villages from where the settlers came.


Vaideeni was founded in 13th century by shepherds from Mărginimea Sibiului (famous ethnographic pastoral region near Sibiu), the name of the village meaning "poor of them". To these days, pastoralism is one of the main activities and shaped the culture of the area.


vaideeni.ecomunitate.ro​
















As you can hear and see, the music and costumes from Vaideeni have nothing to do with Oltenia, they're Transylanian (from Mărginime) 100%.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Musical Trips*


Sătmar and the Land of Oaș​













Sătmar Comitatus was a medieval district comprising the today Satu Mare County and a part of Maramureș County (the Baia Mare area) in Romania and Szatmár County in Hungary. 








*Cicârlău* is a village between Baia Mare and the Land of Oaș, where was born Nicolae Sabău, the most popular singer from the area. Born in 1929 and debuting at age of 16, is one of the longest performing artists in Romania. He interprets songs from Sătmar, Maramureș and Oaș mostly.


zmbm.ro​











































*Land of Oaș* is a depression (614 km²) surrounded by low volcanic mountains at the north-west limit of Romania. 
Land of Oaș is, together with Land of Maramureș (all in the same area), the preserver of the most archaic traditions in Romania and Europe.



The tune of music is unique and original. It was supposed that Maramuresians and Oasians were descendants of ancient Dacians or a tribe of Celts, because of their completely distinct and old culture.



sandufeher.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4 5 6​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
*Musical trips* (Exploring Romania's ethnographic zones)



Land of Pădureni​
















Is a plateau (92 km²) isolated between the Land of Hațeg to the east, Mureș Valley to north, Poiana Ruscă Mountains to west and Țarcu Mountains to south.


Is one of the best (if not the best) preserved ethnographic zones in Romania.


Hunedoara County was the heart of Dacian Kingdom and maybe not by coincidence here can be found many ancestral traditions.


Paradoxally, it was also one of Europe's earliest industrialised zones, with some important monuments of industrial archaeology.


The beauty of the places is hard to be put in words. The wilderness of the uninhabited Poiana Ruscă Mountains stretching on thousands of sq. km, the pastures and forest glades covered in multicolored flowers, the silence of the villages that seem to belong to other centuries, the pure water of rivers and springs etc.






*Izvoarele*

pilu​






















*Dăbâca*

pilu​





















*Cutin*

pilu​




















*Vălari* - this is perhaps the most archaic wooden church in Romania. Built at the beginning of 18th century or older, its construction technique is found only here and at some old wooden churches in Banat, technique similar with the one of Dacian temples as they appear on Trajan's Column in Rome (horizontal planks).










Wikipedia​























*Govăjdia*. In 1813 here started to work the first European (and world's second) blast furnace with continuous production cycle, which among others cast some parts of Paris's Eiffel Tower. The furnace is an important industrial and historical monument.

Rudolf Hanzelik​












Wikipedia​






















Archive photo (1998) of *Hunedoara - Govăjdia* Mocănița (narrow gauge steam train). 

The 20 km long railway is the most spectacular in Romania, passing over many wild canyons. Abandoned some years ago, it will probably be converted into a touristic train soon (the completing of the restoration of Hunedoara Castle and the increased number of tourists will make it an opportunity).

Mocănița Hunedoara​




















*Prislop Monastery* - the present church dates from the end of 14th it being built by Wallachian rulers in Byzantine triconch style (with three apses).

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=manastirea+prislop&uname=102071890892822133288&psc=G&filter=1#5739457927472938642​























*Poiana Ruscă Mountains* - covering ~2,640 km², they are the biggest or second biggest (after Făgăraș) mountain range in Romania. Think at it as an endless European taiga (only sunnier and more colorful), where you can hike / explore days or even weeks among the thick forests without meeting a human settlement. They're the least visited mountains in Romania and almost uninhabited.


Laszlo Papp​











raz_v​
























*Drăgan Muntean* (1955-2002), born in a village in the area, was one of the greatest folkloric singers in country


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogdana Monastery - Rădăuți, Bukovina​















The church of the monastery was built by Bogdan I of Moldavia sometime around 1360. It was to become his and some the Muşatini voievods necropolis. 


Here are buried all the rulers of Moldavia from Bogdan I to Alexander the Kind cel Bun (1400-1432). There are ten graves inside the monastery's church: like Bogdan I (1359-1365), Laţcu Voievod (1365-1373), Roman I (1391-1394), Ştefan I (1394-1399), Bogdan, the brother Alexandru cel Bun, Bogdan, son of Alexandru cel Bun and others.


The tombstones were created around 1480 at the order of Stephen the Great. The first internal painting of the church is from the times of Alexander the Kind. In 1558 Alexandru Lăpuşneanu started the restoration of the original painting. 



destinatiituristice.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains National Park - the incredible wild flowers of Dobruja​
















This province is both the most arid and the most humid in Romania (also the most arid in Bulgaria, although is in its northern extremity). The most arid in the Dobrujan Plateau, with a steppic vegetation, and the most humid in Danube Delta.

Dobruja is the most biodiverse region in Romania and possibly in the entire Europe.




Last photo: Cocoș Monastery, certified in 1689, present buildings from 19th-early 20th century.

calatorincotidian.wordpress.com​










































































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Bridge 2 (Calafat - Vidin)​















realitateadincalafat.blogspot.ro​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zărnești - at the foot of Piatra Craiului Mountains​















Certified in 1373 under the name Zârna, the town (population 25,299) is known mostly as the main access to the Piatra Craiului Mountains.



Nevertheless, it has a nice historical part and a church built by Neagoe Basarab (ruler of Wallachia) in 1515 in Transylvanian style.











lazarlaura-maria.blogspot.ro​​






hotelguru.ro​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates​













Pension at the limit of the Natural Park



vacantareusita.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​















Last photo: icebreaker


calatorincotidian.wordpress.com​



























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Frozen Danube at Hârșova​




















Mircică Zainea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița, Vâlcea County​













The village has two monasteries, one in the village named Bistrița and one on a mountain above the village, named Arnota, from where the first picture is taken.




Second picture: Bistrița Gorges. Third picture: crest of Buila-Vânturarița Massif.


Horia Beschea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pre-war Bucharest


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Frozen Danube at Hârșova​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bistrița, Vâlcea County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you charpentier, mariansb and Bogdy for likes! 






Cobia, Dâmbovița County​














In the villages of this commune there are six small wooden churches, but the most important is the stone monastery in Mănăstirea village, called Cobia Monastery.

It was built in 1572 and from the original fortified complex only the church remains, which is unique in Romania, being covered with colored glazed brick. The bell tower is from 17th century or older.

After the 19th century secularization, it was abandoned by the Greek monks and became a parochial church.


Romeo Tudorache​












Silviu Gogulescu​





































Wooden churches in villages: 

*Frasin-Deal* - two churches, from 1805 and 1825

biserici.org 1 2​




































*Frasin-Vale* - 1746

biserici.org​



















*Mislea* - 1783

biserici.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Azuga Resort, Baiului Mountains​














Second picture: train between Azuga and Predeal, with Bucegi Mountains in backdrop.


Horia Beschea​













bahnbilder.ch​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta






Morning shadows in Danube Delta (1) by radu_rusen, on Flickr







Untitled by radu_rusen, on Flickr





Untitled by radu_rusen, on Flickr







Untitled by radu_rusen, on Flickr







Twilight sea by calin_bocian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​


















Romeo Tudorache​

































































































​






Valentin Țintea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brad area, Metaliferi and Zarand Mountains​















One of those countless historical zones in Transylvania with a distinct culture, tranquil, out of time villages and dreamlike natural settings.








*Brad* the town (13,909 inhabitants) was, together with Roșia Montană and Zlatna, the three main centers of gold mining in Apuseni in the last 2000 years. The Gold Museum is unique in Romania and few km south of town is the "Treptele Romane" (Roman Stairs), a complex of mining galleries dating from Roman times.


ccchdro​











Robinal​























*Brad - Crișcior Mocănița* (narrow gauge steam train) - the railway was built in 1907 for coal transportation and from 2001 was opened for a touristic train (both the tourist and industrial trains appear in pictures).
Illés Fodor​







































*Crișan* - memmorial house of Crișan, 1784 Romanian revolutionary. The village, formerly named Vaca, was the place where he was born. Beside the historical significance, the house is an example of how the architecture of Apuseni villages was looking up to early 20th century and even later. Is the most archaic type of Romanian architecture.



The Revolt of Horea, Cloșca and Crișan began in Zarand County but it soon spread all throughout all the Transylvania and Apuseni Mountains. Their main demands were related to the feudal serfdom state of Romanians and the political equality between Romanians in Ardeal (Romanian denomination for Transylvania), by that time predominant by number, and the other nations: Hungarians, Germans and Szeklers.

They fought at Câmpeni, Abrud and Roșia and defeated the Austrian Imperial Army at Brad and Hălmagiu on 27 November 1784.

In January 1785, the leaders were caught. Horea and Cloșca were executed by breaking on the wheel on 28 February 1785 in Alba-Iulia. Crișan hanged himself on the night before the execution.

Ovidiu Tripa​
























*Țebea* - Horea's Sessile Oak, situated in the place called Motzi People's Pantheon, is a 400 years old tree, 9 m circumference. Under this tree, in 1784 Horea called the Motzi People to revolt against injustices.

The tree was fastened with steel straps and cemented inside in 1924 to resist.


30 m from the tree is the grave of Avram Iancu, leader of Romanian 1848 Revolution in Transylvania and one of most celebrated Romanian personalities.


ccchdro​





















*Baia de Criș / Körösbánya* - 15-16th century Franciscan Monastery. The village is the birth place of Avram Iancu.

ccchdro​





















*Ribița* - church built by Romanian knyazes (village noblemen) in 14th century

ccchdro​
























*Bulzeștii de Sus* - church from 1866

Dan Mădălin​






















*Rișca*

scout BF​
























*Vălișoara* - church from 1785

YoggyN​





















*Uibărești*

basaku​




















*Metaliferi Mountains* - they have the largest gold and silver deposits in Europe, exploited in the so-called Golden Triangle of Roșia Montană, Brad and Zlatna.

They cover ~ 2400 km² and the maximum height is 1437 m. 

Third picture: Grohot natural bridge.

YoggyN 1 2​





























scout BF​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

European Youth Olympic Winter Festival 2013 in Râșnov and Poiana Brașov​

















Annelise -Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boian / Bonnesdorf​













The church was built in 1404 and fortified in 16th century.


On the bell / gate tower is sculpted the coat of arms of Modavia (the auroch head) because Boian, like the entire domain of Cetatea de Baltă, belonged to Moldavian rulers in 15-16th centuries.



infoturism.ro​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Archive photo (1998) of *Hunedoara - Govăjdia* Mocănița (narrow gauge steam train).
> 
> The 20 km long railway is the most spectacular in Romania, passing over many wild canyons. Abandoned some years ago, it will probably be converted into a touristic train soon (the completing of the restoration of Hunedoara Castle and the increased number of tourists will make it an opportunity).
> 
> Mocănița Hunedoara​


bastards :bash: they removed it hno:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogdy said:


> bastards :bash: they removed it hno:



Is now (the metalic part of the bridge) at the railway of the Mocănița in Moldovița, Bukovina. At least they didn't melt it as scrap iron.





Târgoviște and Dealu Monastery​


















Romeo Tudorache​

The Southern Gate (1584) of the Court and the Little Princely Church (around 1450) 



























































*Dealu Monastery* built in present form around 1500. Its name means "The Hill" because is situated on a hill overlooking the city


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photo primeval! Beautiful Romania :yes:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cbr Domes said:


> Great photo primeval! Beautiful Romania :yes:



Thank you Cbr Domes! I'm glad you like it! 



Valea Stânii, Bukovina​

















Alexander Kovalevsky​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaslui County​















Some places in this part of the Moldavian Plateau, the vast hilly region in eastern Romania (22,200 km², or 9,4% of country's surface), Republic of Moldavia and parts of Ukraine.


As no major roads are in this part of the country, the life of these small villages is very peaceful. There is no crime like in more circulated places so one can bike or travel someother way, sleep in a haystack (if summer) and as the distances between inhabited settlements are big, is like a huge and relaxing wilderness.





*Tălpigeni* (population 44)

Cristi Iftinca 1 2​




































*Bogdana* (population 1575)

familypedia.wikia.com​





















*Hârșova* (population 615)

familypedia.wikia.com​




















*Lipovăț* - wooden church from 1628

Wikipedia​





















*Fâstâci Monastery* and village. The monastery is certified in 1694, the present church is from 1721 and the other buildings from the first half of 9th century.


Cristi Iftinca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oravița, Banat​



















CFR ??. Oraviţa by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr​










*Brădișoru de Jos*, a neighbour village


CFR 69-0003-9. Brădișoru de Jos hc by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cizer, Sălaj County​


















mirel-matyas.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​



















sandufeher.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Romania is a world of its own! Thank you for all, Primeval :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you much for your words Charpentier! 




Ceahlău​
















Daniel Cirtog 1 2​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

The Danube Delta - small canals near Mila 23 

by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oltenian Plain​















Contrary to what one would believe, is not completely flat and neither poor, at least in Dolj County it looks better than villages around Bucharest.





*Călui Monastery* built in 1521

blog.vacantesicalatorii.ro​












































*Cetate*, on Danube

Aurel Vărzaruu 1 2​











































*Bistreț* - church from 1826 and the Danube seen from Bulgaria

Aurel Vărzaru​





























rosi4ka​




















*Shepfold in Stejaru, Teleorman* - this is actually in Muntenia, not Oltenia.

​






















*Craiova seen from far*. In first picture Jiu river can also be sighted.

vintila 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​


















Daniel Cirtog 1 2 3​
































































Elisa Teodorescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​








romaniadacia.wordpress.com​














speologie.org​


















arhitecturasiurbanisminromania.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you much Charpentier for the likes! 




Sitaru and Căldărușani monasteries, Ilfov County​




Both monasteries are situated in Căldărușani Forest, vestige of Codrii Vlăsiei forests, once stretching from Carpathians to Danube.



*Sitaru Monastery* - from the original complex, only the church remains. Like most monasteries in Codrii Vlăsiei, was situated on an island (of Ialomița River), the water changing its course later. The present church, built in 1627, has one of the finest murals complexes in Wallachia. All the other buildings are contemporary.

basilica.ro​













Silviu M.​
























*Căldărușani Monastery* - built in 1638, with later modifications. The building of the museum is contemporary.

Nicolae Șerbănescu​










iulianic​











Silviu M. 1 2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gilău Mountains​






*Beliș*

Zoltán Szakács​



















*Giurcuța de Sus*

Lenka Sedlářová​

















*Mărișel*

Sorin Bălan​























*Gilău Reservoir*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cicuaș Mountains






ILG_20130223_00492 by ilg-ul, on Flickr








ILG_20130224_00540 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​






potyompottySP​











Ema Theodora Plopeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​




Ana Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​






Ana Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bacău County​




*Agăș*

Ștefan Huiban​





















*Asău village and river*. Asău is a tributary of Trotuș

Marius Stoian​











stefanele​


























*Ciobănuș village and river* - another tributary of Trotuș

Marius Stoian​
























*Cădărești*

Robert Păliștan​























*Târgu Ocna*

Gabriel Merlușcă​



















*Coman*

ancelleparma.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





Some photos from the last days:



Foișorul de Foc Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani / Kelemen National Park​















First photo: 10 km wide caldera of an extinct volcano.



Ana Maria Moise​



































































Szabolcs Boloni​
















Cristina V.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me






Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dobrescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








United Nations Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Tonitza and Filitti streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pătrăuți, Bukovina​



The Unesco church built by Stephen the Great in 1487 is the only church from his time preserved without modifications. It also has the oldest exterior murals from all churches in Moldavia (which uusally are painted during the rule of Petru Rareș, 1527-1538, 1541-1546). The exterior and interior murals are also from 15th century.




Eglise de Patrauti Bucovine church by geolis06, on Flickr









Eglise de Patrauti Bucovine church by geolis06, on Flickr









Eglise de Patrauti Bucovine church by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me








Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Nicolae Iorga Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Nicolae Iorga Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Airmen Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​






László Cselényi​














Daniel Cirtog​















Sandor Kocsis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău Mountains​





Tarcău Valley

infoturism-moldova.r​

















ziarpiatraneamt.ro​




















Tarcău village at river's mouth

leonarddd​

















tudorr​
















Tarcău Hermitage in the heart of the mountains - 1833 wooden church

Adrian Dangă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Tarcău Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Musical trips* - Exploring Romania's ethnographic zones



Maramureș​


maracosau.ro 1 2​












































*Cornești* - wooden church from 1615






























*Breb* - 1530

























*Desești* - Unesco church from 1780


























*Rodna Mountains*

Dorin Vassy​






















*Gheorghe Turda*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crasna and Tismana monasteries, Gorj County​





*Crasna Monastery* - built in 1636, church painted in 1757

corinne​


























































*Tismana Monastery* - 14th-19th centuries

Dorin Curtean​
















monumenteistoricegorj.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măneciu and Crasna, Prahova County​





*Măneciu*

caiferate.fr.yuku.com​

























































*Crasna Monastery* - 18th-20th centuries

Radu Constantin 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*


Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Nicolae Golescu Street*


Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Bucharest Tower Center*


Bucharest Tower Center by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Mavrogheni Church* - 1786, built by the Phanariote ruler Nicolae Petre Mavrogheni. It was part of a large complex, covering 16 ha and including three foundations, a princely residence, the church and a water tank supplying the entire city through a system of pumps, which was created by the same ruler. read more



Mavrogheni Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Mavrogheni Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Saint Sava National College* is the oldest and one of the most prestigious high schools in Bucharest. It is the ancestor of Bucharest University, 1864 the college being divided in the aforementioned university and the present college. Founded in 1694 as "Saint Sava Princely Academy", it was initially placed in the buildings of Saint Sava Monastery, situated where is the today University of Bucharest.

It wasamong the three most important academies in Balkans, together with the one in Pahanr (Istanbul Greek neighborhood) and the school of Constantinople Patriarchy. Until 1818, the learning language was Greek. 



Saint Sava National College, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Kogălniceanu Square*


Kogălniceanu Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Dâmbovița River*


Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Financial Plaza and CEC Bank*


Financial Plaza and CEC Bank, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*New St. George Church* - 1705


New St. George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Paleologu Street*


Paleologu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului mountains and Bran area






Untitled by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr​










hiking-romania.com/​























*Moeciu*

Roger Popa​






















*Bran* - Törzburg Castle, 12th-14th centuries

Mick1054​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Mureș at Șoimoș​




insomnia.ro​


















*Șoimoș / Solymosvár Castle*, 13-15th century

Nicolae Șerbănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land​





Greatest place of pilgrimage in Romania, at Pentecost over 100,000 Catholics from both Hungary and Romania gathering to commemorate the 1567 victory of Catholic Székelys against king John II Sigismund Zápolya, who wanted to convert them to Protestantism. The pilgrimage was held continuous from that years to these days.


Beside its religious importance, the pilgrimage has also become a community event demonstrating spiritual unity of Hungarian people living in and outside the historical region of Transylvania.


László Cselényi​
















Tünde Török​





















_DSC6541 by Haveblue117, on Flickr​











Csíksomlyó Expressz, special train bringing pilgrims from Hungary to the event


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The "underground city" of Slănic Salt Mine​






Reaching 217 bellow the ground, with halls 54-70 m tall and a total surface of 80,000 sq. m, is the biggest salt mine in Europe. The immensity of the space is overhelming.

Alexandru Crăciun​





































































The town, population 7,200

Alexandru Voinescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheia Monastery and Resort​





Situated at the foot of Ciucaș Mountains, the monastery was founded in 1770 and rebuilt in 1833. Is painted inside by Gheorghe Tattarescu in 1837.

Alexandru Crăciun​



































Cristina Biurghea​



































impresiituristice.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băița, Metaliferi Mountains​





mMircea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Time forgotten villages in Transylvania​




There are thousands hamlets and villages in hard accesible mountain areas which because young people moved to cities, will vanish in few decades.



danieliiancu.wordpress.com 1 2​*Răchițaua, Poiana Ruscă Mountains* - Land of Pădureni






















*Dealu Geoagiului, Trascău Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad Castle​





Andrei Avram​

















exploreaza-romania.com​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

*Brasov*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my photos, winter 12/13


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Nice pics :cheers:





Northern Dobruja​


Alexandru Voinescu​



*Ferry at Brăila*






















*Great Brăila Island*





















*Măcin Mountains*























*Babadag*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me






University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lutheran Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aviators's Square and the Monument to the Heroes of Air (1935), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me








Museum of Romanian Peasant, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!I enjoy your Bucharest's pics..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 



Retezat National Park​




Jan Netopejr Moravec​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Retezat National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimănești and Căciulata Spas, Olt Valley​





*Călimănești*


calimanesti by ghitageta, on Flickr










calimanesti2 by ghitageta, on Flickr​


















*Căciulata* - in first picture: Cozia Monastery (14th century); in second picture: infirmary church of Cozia (1543)

Monique S​













Ioana Nădășan​

































ninaa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârnova and Hlincea monasteries near Iași​







*Bârnova Monastery* - built in 1629

Elena Simona Crăciun​













Radu Linde​
























*Hlincea Monastery* - 1574 (church) - 17th century (cloister)

Andrei Țugui​














Wikiediap​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier for the many likes! :cheers:






Some Saxon villages​



Elena Simona Crăciun 1 2​









































*Roadeș / Radenthal*





























*Meșendorf / Meschendorf*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

what a beautiful country i will love to visit it :cheers:
peace from Algeria


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you much, Nermin! Algeria also is fabulous.




Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​





Elena Simona Crăciun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




*Victory Avenue*


Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​



*Aleea Alexandru Street*


Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​



*Argentina Street*


Argentina Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Clopotarii Vechi Street*


Clopotarii Vechi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*


Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​



*Roman Square*


Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Magheru Boulevard*


Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*University Square*


University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Carol I Boulevard*


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cioclovina - Grădiștea Muncelului Nature Park (Șureanu Mountains)​





First two photos: Piatra Roșie Fortress, part of the system of of Dacian capital. Last photo: Cioclovina cu Apă Cave.

Petr Košťák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia​




Peleș and Pelișor royal castles


ilazu.blogspot.ro​




















. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

In the foothills of Buila-Vânturarița​




The massif is preceded on the southern side by an the extensive (~15 km wide) area of lower mountains with wild forests and canyons.

Cristian Stocheci​


*Iezer Hermitage* rebuilt in 1553

























*Păpușa Hermitage*, built in 1712, one of the three hermitages of Bistrița Monastery


























*Bistrița Monastery* - 15th-19th centuries

ViperDex​












gigioc​




















*Bistrița Gorges*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you mi3max, MountMan and Charpentier for likes! :cheers:


Bucharest by me​


From previous days:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today






Splaiul Independenței street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Aviatorilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Charles de Gaulle Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reformed Hungarians in Cluj / Kolozsvár​






600,970 people in Romania, mostly Transylvanian Hungarians, belong to Calvinist Church.


In 2002, 46.5% of Romania's Hungarians were Reformed, 41% Roman Catholic, 4.5% Unitarian and 2% Orthodox. A further 4.7% belonged to various other Christian denominations. 


In 16th century, Protestantism became the majoritary faith of Transylvanian Hungarians, first embracedf by noblemen, followed by common people. A part of Székely people remained Catholics.

In 1564, after a council at Aiud, Lutheran (mostly Saxon) and Calvinist (mostly Hungarian) Transylvanian churches split.





Pictures are taken at the Reformed Church of Cluj / Kolozsvár, built in 1486-1516 as a Catholic church, passed in 1622 to Protestants. Is the largest Gothic hall church in Transylvaniaand inside is the largest collection of coat of arms in Romania, representing noble families of Transylvania ajd created at the end of 19th century.


blog.agnusradio.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Classic cars itinerant parade​




At Lázár Castle in *Lăzarea / Gyergyószárhegy* (built in 1450-1631), *Bicaz Gorges *and *Iași* - Palas Mall.


mavamsz.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Reformed Parish in Timișoara / Temesvár and the 1989 Revolution​



The building, situated in Iosefin neighborhood (see map below) is in English Neogothic style and dates from 1902.


Here started the 1989 Revolution that put end to communist regime in Romania. László Tőkés, an opponent of the regime and pastor at this church, was set to be transfered from Timișoara to a village but he refused to move out. On 15th December, when was the eviction order, Hungarian parishioners crowded around his flat to defend him. Soon, they were joined by Romanians and the Hungarian protest became a Romanian one. On 17th December the army fired at people killing 73. On 20th December, about 100,000 protesters occupied Opera Square, making Timișoara the first free Romanian city.

On 21th December people revolted in Bucharest and several other cities and on 22th December ceaușescu fleed with a helicopter but was later captured and executed. Totally, 1,104 people were killed, most of them in Bucharest.


Duraleyka​














Footage from Timișoara Revolution (Orthodox cathedral stairs)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Probota Monastery, Suceava County​






Not entire Suceava County was part of Austrian province of Bukovina, some remained in Moldavian principality, including the area where Probota is.

The monastery (first mentioned in 1391) is an Unesco monument, together with other six monasteries and churches of Bukovina. 

The church and was built in 1530 by Petru Rareș (greatest Moldavian ruler of 16th century) who is buried here together with his family. 

The exterior paintings have mostly vanished but the interior ones (1532), of great values, are preserved integrally.

The other preserved buildings include the Clisiarnița (storage house for liturgical vestments and objects, in second picture) from 1530 and the walls erected in 1550.


Radu Linde​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Reformed Hungarians in Cluj / Kolozsvár​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Probota Monastery, Suceava County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​



From previous days:



Berthelot street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​






*Plenum Hall of the Parliament Palace*. The Palace was built between 1984-1989, with interiors completed in 1997. Total cost: ~€ 3 billion


cronicadeiasi.ro​












a1.ro​























*Cotroceni Presidential Palace* - wing built in 1888

gov.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​




Nicu Teușdea​

*Frumoasa Monastery* - founded in 16th century, present buildings from 1729-1839



























*Cetățuia Monastery* - 1672


























*Old Literature Museum* - also (wrongly) called the Dosoftei House, 1677
























RossoNerro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta






6 by Pensiune.Casa.ADA.Delta.Dunarii, on Flickr










4 by Pensiune.Casa.ADA.Delta.Dunarii, on Flickr








13 by Pensiune.Casa.ADA.Delta.Dunarii, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cacica / Kaczyka - Polish salt mine and village​






Although here was one of the oldest salt exploitations from Europe (Criș culture, 5800-5300 BCE), the present mine was opened in 1798 with workers and specialists mostly Polish, from Galicia. The wooden stairs one has to use to descend in mine are 200 years old and mineralized by salt.


The Polish Catholic church in the village dates from 1904.




cosminjurca.com​

































bajerskip​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Voineasa Resort​





Situated on Lotru Valley, between the wide and long ranges of Lotru, Căpățânii and Latoriței Mountains, is the area farthest from any urban settlement in Romania.

vtudor58​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan








47312604​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​




Silviu Matei​












































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu National Park​



The wildest defile in Romania and possibly in Europe (considering the fact the the forests are integrally old-growth, primordial)


Dragon​



















































Dorgo​






​













rastel​


















Mircea Croitor​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

*Codlea, Brasov county*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

*Ghimbav, Brasov county*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my photos, winter 12/13


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

If you seriously believe this is the place for such pictures ^^, is bad. If you're trolling, is even worse. Anyway, don't repeat please.




Vatra Dornei Resort​


lumi66​












































cosminp​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Between Miercurea Ciuc and Izvoru Mureșului / Marosfő Resort​







adryana​

































The Defile of Mureș

Marius Cheregi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley NP​




Lumis66​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer Hermitage, Oltenia​





The small church painted in 1720 and cave cell of a hermit from the same time (St. Antonie of Iezer)


Doru Iancu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mălâncrav / Malmkrog​






The Saxon village and fortified church boasting the finest Gothic paintings in Transylvania, from 1350-1400. Together with Viscri, is one of the two Transylvanian villages where Prince Charles has bought properties.



cvjm-reisen.de​






















































German documentary: "Malmkrog, the last Saxon village"


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mugeni / Bögöz, Székely Land​






The 14th century murals were discovered in 1865 (the churches converted from Catholicism to Protestantism had the paintings covered sometime in 16th century or later, being considered idolatry). As at most medieval Székely churches, the paintings depict the Legend of Saint King Ladislaus (	1077–1095).



edeserdely.blogspot.ro​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier, AlexCosma MountMan, Laurentzius for likes!



Sucevița and Moldovița​






The museum of *Moldovița Monastery*

ninaa​











































*Sucevița Monastery* - 1585 - 1601


































































*Sucevița* - another church, situated near monastery, built in 1581 

blogprinvizor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me






CEC Bank, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Financial Plaza Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​





cafeacutaifas.ro​








































































Ion Bion​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

increible


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Gabo! 




Retezat and Godeanu Mountains​


*Retezat*

Atena 25 1 2 3 4 5​

























































































Petru Cristescu​























*Godeanu Mountains*

kosaistvan.wordpress.com​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm back on the forum. I was busy, but I don't want to miss any of your posts :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> I'm back on the forum. I was busy, but I don't want to miss any of your posts :cheers:



Thank you much for your interest and nice words! 






Jimbor, Drăușeni and Cața​




*Jimbor / Székelyzsombor / Sommerburg* - the village is situated at the limit between the Saxon and Székely zones. It was initially a Saxon village, but after a plague in 1502 that left the village desert, was settled by Székely serfs so to these days, is a majoritary Székely village. Interestingly, the Székelys adopted the Lutheran form of Christianity, which is the denomination of Saxons, Székelys being usually Catholic or Calvinist.

Near the village, on a height, is a small well preserved 13th century fort.

The landscape of hills covered with distanced oak trees is specific for some Saxon areas of Transylvania, where in middle age the land was used in this way both as pastures and for wood.


Elemer Felszegi​




















































































*Cața / Katzendorf*, meaning "the village of cats" in German. The church is from 13th century and the surroundoing fortress from 15th-17th centuries.

Pudelek II​














des nächtens... by photochefbaer, on Flickr




Pfarrhaus + Ort by photochefbaer, on Flickr​















*Drăușeni / Draas* - the village and its peasant fortress seen from distance


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oldest surviving Muslim community in Europe​




The Turks and Tatars from Dobruja have the longest history in Europe. They're not the first Muslims in Europe, that would be the Arabs from Spain that were expelled in 15th century.



While Muslim Pechenegs settled parts of today Romania as early as 1061, the first Turks arrived in Dobruja in 1260, and since then their history was uninterrupted. In that year, the Byzantine emperor allowed a deposed Sultan of the Seljuq Sultanate (that preceded the Ottoman Sultanate in Anatolia) to settle in Dobruja. He came together with a Sufi mystic named Sari Saltikand with 12,000 followers and established in the area were now is the town of Babadag. 

The Tatars are first recorded in Dobruja as inhabitants in 1334 and later they'll become the majoritary population of this province.





*Call to prayer in Amzacea / Hamzaça*. There were 187 Turks and 117 Tatars in ther village at the last census, making together 23% of population.




















*Tomb of 13th century Sufi saint Sari Saltik in Babadag / Babadağ* 

Sari Saltik was a 13th-century semi-legendary Turkish dervish, venerated as a saint by the Sufi in the Balkans and parts of Middle East. Babadag, identified with the town of Baba Saltuq mentioned in 1332, is said to be named after him. This tomb was visited in 1484/1485 by Ottoman Sultan Bayezid II during a military campaign, and, after reporting an important victory, he ordered the building of a socio-religious and educational complex here (including a mausoleum to Saltik, finished in 1488), around which the town developed. Babadag became an important place of pilgrimage, visited in 1538 by Suleiman the Magnificent, and the most important urban centre in 16th-century Dobruja. The town however decayed during the frequent wars that ravaged the region during the 17th century, and was eventually burned down, along with the mausoleum to Saltik, during the Russo-Turkish Wars. A simple domed türbe was rebuilt over the grave of the saint in 1828.

cabanierul-nebun.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Jewish Heritage of Iași / יאשי​





The Hatikvah ("The Hope" in Hebrew) is the *National Anthem of Israel*. Its lyrics are adapted from a poem written by Naphtali Herz Imber, a Jewish poet from Galicia (now in Ukraine). Imber wrote the first version of his poem in 1877 while being hosted as a guest by a Jewish scholar in the city of Iași. 





In this poem Imber puts into words his thoughts and feelings in the wake of the establishment of Petah Tikva, one of the first Jewish settlements in Ottoman Palestine. Published in Imber's first book in Jerusalem in 1886, the poem was subsequently adopted as an anthem by the Zionist Movement at the First Zionist Congress in 1897.


The British Mandate government briefly banned its public performance and broadcast from 1919, in response to an increase in Arab anti-Zionist political activity. A former member of the Sonderkommando reports that the song was spontaneously sung by Czech Jews in the entryway to the Auschwitz-Birkenau gas chamber in 1944. While singing they were beaten by Waffen-SS guards.


When the State of Israel was established in 1948, Hatikvah was unofficially proclaimed the national anthem. However, it did not officially become the national anthem until November 2004, when it was sanctioned by the Knesset in an amendment to the Flag and Coat-of-Arms Law.


The lyrics

_As long as deep in the heart,
The soul of a Jew yearns,
And forward to the East
To Zion, an eye looks
Our hope will not be lost,
The hope of two thousand years,
To be a free nation in our land,
The land of Zion and Jerusalem._





The Hatikvah, with beautiful aerial film images of Israel


















According to the 1930 census, with a population of 34,662 (some 34%) out of the total of 102,872, Jews were the second largest ethnic group in Iași. There were over 127 synagogues.

In 1855, Iași was the home of the *first-ever Yiddish-language newspaper*, Korot Haitim, and, in 1876, the site of what was arguably *the first-ever professional Yiddish theater performance*.


During the Second World War, while the full scale of the Holocaust remained generally unknown to the Allied Powers, the *Iași pogrom* stood as one of the known examples of Axis brutality toward the Jews. The pogrom lasted from 29 June to 6 July 1941, and over 13,266 people, or one third of the Jewish population, were massacred in the pogrom itself or in its aftermath, and many were deported. 




















*The Great Synagogue of Iași* was built in 1671 and is the oldest surviving synagogue in Romania.

samgrubersjewishartmonuments.blogspot.com​


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

romania is the france of the balkans, not only by the landscape alone but also the architecture is somewhat different to their neighbours

great pics


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Karaborsa said:


> romania is the france of the balkans, not only by the landscape alone but also the architecture is somewhat different to their neighbours
> 
> great pics


Thank you!


Except Dobruja, Romania is not part of the Balkan Peninsula. 

The term "Balkans" is sometime used for an area larger than Balkan Peninsula, being believed that Romania was part of the Ottoman Empire when most of it was not, except Dobruja and for two centuries, some territories in its western part. From this point of view (as Ottoman territories), the term Balkans should rather be applied to Hungary, which was really an Ottoman territory, while what is now Romania was in past three independent principalities: Wallachia, Moldavia and Transylvania (though they're vasal to the Ottoman Empire).

So no wonder that is little resemblance between the architecture of Romania and the proper Balkan countries. 










Aiud Gorges in Trascău Mountains​



The building in the first three pictures is a contemporary motel constructed near the narrowest point of the gorges.

In the last picture, the Trascău / Torockóvár Castle, built in 1296.



elemer Mezei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




*Zodiac Fountain* (1935, architect Octav Doicescu) and Carol I Park in backdrop


Zodiac Fountain (1935) and Carol I Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Carol I Park* - the Cantacuzino Fountains, 1870


Cantacuzino Fountain (1870) in Carol I Park, bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Flămânda Church* 1782-1800. In the first picture a part of Olimpului Street can be seen and in the second picture in backdrop is the Hill of the Patriarchate, with the former Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), now part of the Patriarchal Palace.


Flămânda church and Olimpului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Flămânda church and the Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Queen Maria Boulevard*


Queen Maria Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*The Hill of the Patriarchate* with the Patriarchal Palace, initially a fortified monastery, now a conglomerate of buildings dating from 17th to 20th century


The Hill of the Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






*The Parliament Palace*


Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*St. Anton Square*


St. Anton Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










St. Anton Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Lipscani Street*


Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sibiu, Romania


Journey to the Mountain by 23gxg, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Brasov


Rasarit in Piatra Craiului by Nicolae Badea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucium village and Detunatele reserve, Metaliferi Mountains​


Bucium, a village on the valley of River Abrud, is one of the centers of gold mining in Apuseni since the Roman times, with archaeological vestiges of ancient settlements.


Some km north of the village is the geological reserve Detunatele comprising two sites, Detunata Goală and Detunata Flocoasă (Bare Detonated One and Hairy Detonated One), both with basalt columns which at Detunata Flocoasă are covered in moss, since the name.




*Bucium*

cosminjurca.com/​











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41700587​
























*Detunatele*


detunata-bucium-sperante-bucium (43) by Asociatia Sperante sub Detunate, on Flickr











detunata-bucium-sperante-bucium (36) by Asociatia Sperante sub Detunate, on Flickr​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Alba-Iulia fortress, with seven bastions in a stellar shape, was constructed between 1716 and 1735, by two fortification architects of Swiss origin: Giovanni Morandi Visconti and Nicolaus Doxat de Demoret.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

photo: Bogdan Pop
source: www.Photoavia.net




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all photos by bgp
source:*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793712&page=7*


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

inside the fortress

Built in the 10th and 11th century (it was completed in 1009), the Roman Catholic cathedral is considered to be an important monument of early Transylvanian medieval architecture.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The Orthodox Unification Cathedral was built between 1921 and 1923, following the plans of arch. D.G. Ștefănescu.The frescoes were painted by Constantin, in a traditional iconographic style.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all photos by bgp
source:[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793712&page=7"]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793712&page=7[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me









Ministery of Agriculture by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Moșilor Street and Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Măgurele and Calnovăț Island on Danube​





The island is a natural reserve and a place where pelicans come to breed

Kostas Xenos 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râmeț Monastery, Gorges and village, Trascău Mountains​







One of the oldest Orthodox monastic settlements in Transylvania, *Râmeț Monastery* was for more than 700 the main spiritual center of this cult. After the majority of Transylvanian Romanians passed to Greek-Catholicism around 1700, it was one of the few monasteries that remained Orthodox. The church dates from 13th century and has three layer of paintings, one from 1377.

Andrei Dan 1 2​











































*Râmeț Gorges*

Dan Caba​



























Irinel turturea​










































*Râmeț village* - a settlement where lifestyle changed little since middle age

Anca Seceleanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​





*Ruscova / Рускова * - 4,578 people, or 93% of village's population is Ukrainian.




In Romania live 61,350 Ukrainians. They make up 6,67% of Maramureș County's population of 511,946.


Wikipedia​




















*Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни*, another Ukrainian village of Maramureș, 9711 from the 10,033 inhabitants being Ukrainian.

Wikipedia​

















*Greek-Catholics in Budești* 

Most of wooden churches of Maramureș and northern Transylvania were built in 18th century by Greek-Catholic communities or were older Orthodox churches transformed in Greek-Catholic churches. With the supression of Romanian Greek-Catholic Church in 1948, the people returned to Christian Orthodoxy and the churches that belonged to GCC were transfered to the Orthodox communities.

After 1989 the Greek-Catholic church was re-established but as few people returned to GC faith, most churches remained in the hands of Orthodox communities.

Budești is one of the few that was given back to GC, after a suit in 2009.

Episcopia Greco-Catolica Maramures​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Traditional Roma occupations​


Roma in what is today Romania were not a homogenous group in the past, nor are today those who live in rural areas. Despite the abandonment of most of their traditional occupations, rural Roma are still divided in castes that bear the name of their occupations and that don't mix with the ones from other castes:





-Geambași - or horse dealers, occupation almost vanished

-Vătrași - domestic workers at boyar households or monasteries where they're slaves

-Lăutari or musicians. Many Roma became prosperous and famous in 20th century as instrumental or vocal singers 

-Rudari or gold washers, also known as Lingurari (spoon makers). Vanished occupation

-Spoitori or tinsmiths, vanished


-Fierari or smiths, in middle age had the monopoly over this industry. Today, they still can be found in some villages.

-Căldărari or coppersmiths, the most conservative group


-Gaborii, Transylvanian group (Transylvanian Roma have never been slaves, as the ones from Wllachia and Moldavia) known for their large black hats

-Ursarii or bear-leaders, vanished occupation. 

-





*Smith*

the11oclockspot.blogspot.ro​

























*Fărâmiță Lambru* (1927-1974), famous Lăutar from Bucharest


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

*Sinaia* train station, built in 1939, architect Duiliu Marcu. It is a stone building in Neo-Romanian style, some tens of meters away from the older Royal train station, reserved exclusively for the Royal Family and its guests.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all photos by 19JIMMY84
source: *http://www.forumtrenuri.com/*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Interesting info, but what is in your pictures is the old station, built in 1913.


The Royal Station built in 1939 is a modernist style building of small dimensions. It can be seen in your last picture beyond the old, big station. Or in this old photo:




















one more from *Sinaia*:

Amedeu Pârvulescu​






​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

my mistake PRIMEVAL, I've inverted the dates! thanks for the correction.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.



*From now on, you can find this summary as the first post of the thread (on the first page), originally posted by AradeanulNewYorkez. Or in my signature.*






It was updated and lots of uninteresting links have been removed.









AradeanulNewYorkez said:


> Summary of best photos​
> *You can find this post anytime by clicking in my signature on Summary of  Romania Photos*.
> 
> The number between brackets indicates that there is more than one photo in that post.
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest









Untitled by wekwekwek, on Flickr





DSC09042 by simonturkas, on Flickr









DSC_5742 by Catalin Adler, on Flickr










DSC_1885 (34) by wekwekwek, on Flickr








DSC09040 by simonturkas, on Flickr









Bucharest, Romania by MorganASeiler, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​






*Easter at Putna Monastery*


Putna - Paste in 2012 by Cristian G., on Flickr




























*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

Cristian Dumitrescu​





















*Vatra Dornei*


de pe varful Dealul Negru by Cristian G., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aiud / Nagyenyed / Straßburg am Mieresch​






paradisfarasperanta.wordpress.com​























Aiud was the most important educational center of Calvinist Hungarians in Transylvania.

*Gabriel Bethlen College*, founded in 1622 bears the name of its founder, who was Prince of Transylvania between 1613-1629. The present building has three wings, one from 1775, one from 1836 and one from 1885.

István Fekete​










Wikipedia​






















*The Fortress of Aiud* comprises several buildings dated between the 12th century (the tower of the Reformed Church) and 16th century (the walls and towers). It is erected on the place were in Antiquity existed a village inhabited by Dacians, in what was then the Roman province of Dacia.


_DSC14690 by auch walker, on Flickr









2009-08-07-Nagyenyed_04_Programmed Auto by gbmaj41, on Flickr








2354481​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gârda de Sus and Scărișoara area, Land of Motzi People​




Two villages on upper Arieș Valley, used as access points to several karst phenomena in the area, particularly the Poarta lui Ionele and Scărișoara caves.

Beside the villages on Arieș Valley, there are several hamlets spread out in the mountains up to 1,400 m (highest habitations in Romania), in a landscape typical for the Land of Motzi, one of Romania's most fascinating ethnographic and historical zones. 

The area is part of Apuseni Nature Park.







*Gârda de Sus*

Traian Leucă​



















*Hamlet near the Scărișoara Cave*

Dan Movilă​











Árpád Buchmüller​






















*River Gârda Seacă*, tributary of Arieș

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26163465​

























*Ordâncușa Gorges*, one of most spectacular in Apuseni Park. Ordâncușa is a tributary of Gârda Seacă

 t.huszti​
























*Scărișoara*

speogeoda.ro​


















Old documentary (probably 1940s) about Land of Motzi


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges​





romanialuiradu.wordpress.com​












isimion.blogspot.ro​












photoblog2008.wordpress.com​





















*Bicaz-Chei*, a village before the gorges, in Neamț County

bicazchei.com/​


----------



## Ishiwara (Mar 22, 2013)

Such a beautiful country! Perhaps one of the most authentic in Europe.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ishiwara said:


> Such a beautiful country! Perhaps one of the most authentic in Europe.


Thank you Ishiwara!






Stânișoarei Mountains​



Part of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park

isimion.blogspot.ro​






























Sorin Untu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Crișul Repede Gorges, Pădurea Craiului Mountains​



Szilard Gyozo Szabo​












Arpad Perei 1 2​












Florin Coman​














Zichy Castle, 1860


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest - by me​



The monastery is situated 29 km from the center of Bucharest. It was founded at the beginning of 19th century on the lake and near the Forest Pustnicu ("The Hermit"), remaining of the legendary Codrii Vlăsiei forests. It is surrounded on three sides by lake's water.


The present church was built in 1846. In monastery live 170 nuns, making it the biggest from southern Romania. It looks like small village, with several fouses surrounding the three churches (one belonging to a small cemetery).



Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bihor Mountains​




Zoltán Pászka​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bihor Mountains​





Arpad Perei 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bihor Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lipova and Ineu, Arad County​





*Lipova / Lippa* - first picture - the town (population 11,126) with the Șoimoș Castle (13-15th century) on a hill behind it. Second picture: Maria Radna Catholic monastery, founded in 1551 and rebuilt in 1756-1782. 

Next three pictures: the Turkish Bazaar built in 1637, when the region was an Ottoman province. Is the only one preserved in Romania. 


Arpad Perei 1 2​

























adevarul.ro​























































*Ineu / Borosjenő* (population 9,078) - the feudal fortress built in 13th, ruined and rebuilt as a Neoclassical residence in 1870.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





Most of the video is with the Cotroceni Presidential Palace and Cotroceni Neighborhood


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cotroceni Presidential Palace - by me​




It was first a monastery built on a forested hill near Bucharest in 1681. Much of the fortified cloister is preserved to this day, but the Princely House and Abbot House were demolished in late 19th century to be replaced by a palace built for Ferdinand, at the time Heir Apparent. In 1895 Ferdinand and his whife moved into Palace. The architect who designed it was Paul Gottereau, who also designed the CEC Bank Palace and the Carol I Foundation (University Library).

In 1984, the church of the monastery, damaged at the 1977 earthquake, was demolished. It will be rebuilt and opened in 2008, incorporating original sculpted decorations and murals.

Over time, the monastery and then the palace were used by almost all rulers of Wallachia and Romania or other historical figures, among others Tudor Vladimirescu and Alexandru Ioan Cuza.

Inside are valuable artworks, furniture and decorations, including 18th century French tapestries, precious paintings etc. The original furniture of the royal family as well as many objects belonging to them are preserved and displayed.

Unfortunately, photos was permitted only in three from the numerous visitable rooms.




Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cotroceni Neighborhood - by me










Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me








Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Vasile Pârvan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Kogălniceanu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​




Dorin Vassy​


























hirlauledilitar.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​






Emese Daday​










kferenc​











x-tours​










Cătălin Crețu​




































*Tașca*, a village in the foothills

Alexandru Losonczy​










M.Balázs​

























*Durău Monastery* - founded in 17th century, the old wooden bell tower from 18th century

BogdanD​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​



kferenc​








































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me






Monument to the Heroes of the Air, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Metropolis Center Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Calea Dorobanților and Dacia boulevards, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Patriei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați​






m65​














Nicu Iorga​










Emil Popa​









printrecuvinteratacite.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bușteni - the Cantacuzino Palace​




Built in 1911 in Neoromanian style.





*Aerial film*













Blog de Calatorii​













danperry.livejournal.com​














sniga













Adrian Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​







ericdphotography.wordpress.com​











Traian Micle​

























Wikipedia​











Marcel Ionuț​



























ovidpop.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Felix and Băile 1 Mai spas near Oradea​






*Băile Felix / Félixfürdő* is a thermal resort situated 9 km from Oradea.

In the thermal waters of the Peţa river and lake, having a constant temperature of 30-31°C, live the snail Melanopsis parreyssi (tertiary relict) and the fish Scardinus racovitzae as well as a rare species of subtropical water lily - Nymphaea lotus thermalis - tertiary relict, a natural monument.

The resorts host many mineral springs with thermal (20-48°C), sulphuric, calcic, sodic, rich in bicarbonate waters known since the year 1000.

By number of beds - 7,000 - is the second largest Romanian resort after Mamaia.



Ion Stăruială​

















*Băile 1 Mai / Püspökfürdő* is a smaller resort in the area

ovidpop.ro​


----------



## easyrider claudiu (Nov 7, 2007)

Primele trei fotografii nu au legatura cu Baile Felix sau cu Baile 1 Mai.
Foto 4 - Baile 1 Mai
Foto 5 - Baile Felix


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Hațeg​







The depression, with the village Răchitova in second picture and Retezat Mountains in third picture.

tarahategului.net 1 2 3​
















































*Sântămărie - Orlea*

santamariaorlea.ro​























*Aerial film*: Sarmisegetusa (the Roman archaeological site) and the depression. The second part of the film is with Jiu Valley Depression, situated south of Hațeg Depression.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

easyrider claudiu said:


> Primele trei fotografii nu au legatura cu Baile Felix sau cu Baile 1 Mai.
> Foto 4 - Baile 1 Mai
> Foto 5 - Baile Felix


 kay:




Transfăgărășan​



Mihai Leșiacu​












dragon​












Alexandru Voinescu​











vanishingpoint.at​













sapteseri.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni​





Utube 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Armenian Neighborhood - by me






Armand Călinescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Licurg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pasului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me








Sofia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Rabat Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Georges Clemenceau Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Bistreț, on Danube​




A Ramsar site (wetland zone of international importance)




First picture: the lake seen from Bulgaria, beyond the forest strip

Lubomir Borisov​












motzoi​











Ștefan Veza​













green-borders.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​




dragon​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier, Bogdy, Dacico, MountMan and Laurentzius for likes!



Transalpina​



Vasile S​










Mariana Olaru​


























Bebe Petrescu​











iulianic​












TEOANCA​














ionescunic​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you Charpentier, Bogdy, Dacico, MountMan and Laurentzius for likes!


my pleasure :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamț County​




*Valea Seacă* - a village in Stânișoarei Mountains, near Văratec Monastery

Gabi Pietraru 1 2​























stefanalex60​

























*Bălțătești* - another village in the area

stefanalex60​


























*Road DJ156A*

ziarneamt.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Obârșia Cloșani, Mehedinți Mountains​





A village at the limit of Cerna Valley - Domogled National Park, considered the finest in Mehedinți County (together with Izverna). Is the northern access to Cerna Valley, from here starting the newly built road across the Mehedinți Mountains to the valley.



P1150160 by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr



in apropiere de Crovuri by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








aproape de Crovuri by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr






campul si Piatra Cloşani by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








CIMG0885 by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








Valea Arsasca by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr​


----------



## Archispiration (Mar 16, 2013)

nice one <3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me







Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aviatorilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Gheorghe Manu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Amzei Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me






Piața Amzei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Șuțu Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Armenian Neighborhood*


Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Silvestru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Pache Protopopescu Boulevard*


Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Dimitrie Racoviță Street*


Dimitrie Racoviță Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges- Hășmaș National Park​





Emil Keresztes​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Leaota Mountains​





Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​





PADfoto 1 2​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm impressed by the amazing nature of Romania,
and i like those little old villages, i hope to visit
your country one day.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> I'm impressed by the amazing nature of Romania,
> and i like those little old villages, i hope to visit
> your country one day.


Thank you mi3max. Be welcomed to Romania! 




Buzău County​




*Lopătari*

Bebe Petrescu​










































*Buzău Valley at Cislău*

plimbaricubicicleta.ro​

























Berca Muddy Volcanoes in the opening scene of the 1983 adventure film *Misterele Bucureștilor*. The action takes place around 1848 and the movie is the third from a series of six.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcea County​







*Călimănești Spa*

motopara.ro​























*Defile of Olt*

România de Vis​
























*Căpățânii Mountains*

Diana Grigoriu​






















*Voineasa Resort* (my birthplace)

plimbaricubicicleta.ro​











Liliana Stănilă​

























*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery* - 16-17th centuries

oferteturisti.ro​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

next>>


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

by train through Jiu Defile (between Petroşani and Târgu Jiu)


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*by train through Jiu Defile (between Petroşani and Târgu Jiu)*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^




edison69​











MihaleaSabina​











adi cosmin​











vlm72​











nelutzu​










blogulhoinarului.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Shepherding in Parâng Mountains​




decebaluirea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Villages in Cluj County​







*Așchileu Mare*

 Liviu (radio YO5QCD)​


















*Așchileu Mic*

davidiann2​

















*Gârbău / Magyargorbó*

 [email protected]​



















*Micești*

jackthor​



















*Agriș*

vladimera​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Musical trips* - exploring Romania's ethnographic zones






Sălaj County​



*Almașu / Váralmás* - in this village was one of the strongest medieval fortresses of the Hungarian Kingdom

szpeti​
















*Glod*

CGabi​






















*Inău*

Florin Chiș​




















*Zăuan / Szilágyzovány* - 93% of the population is Hungarian

Rónaszelő​




















*Adalin*

danadumitru.hirt​





















*Cliț*

Lau​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țarcu Mountains​






ioanaax.blogspot.ro​





























Daniel Humelnicu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mountainous Banat (Caraș Severin County)​







*People from the area*

Sergio Morariu Bogdan​






































































*Czech villages* Ravensca / Rovensko and Coronini / Koronie

jiribernard 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bei River​



Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park


Daniel Humelnicu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Nature Park​




lucian 1 2 3 4 5 6​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​




lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Godeanu Mountains​






suflet-curcubeu.blogspot.ro​














Valentin Jujea​














gianinalin.blogspot.ro​














































Loredana Ștefănuț​

































Gheorghe Lungu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest







National Arena Stadium by razvo, on Flickr​





Mădălina Ana​













Ștefan Tuchilă​












locuriuitate.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






Vlad Claudiu Pruteanu​











Jeff G.​












jackthor​













clujazi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Ankara Street*


AnkaraStreet, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*The Hague Street (Strada Haga)*


The Hague Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








The Hague Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*London Street*


London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me today


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






*Fall of Bastille Street*


Fall of Bastille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Georges Clemenceau Street*


Georges Clemenceau Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Constantin Esarcu Street*


Constantin Esarcu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Athenaeum Park*


Athenaeum Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Revolution Square*


Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Sfântul Dumitru Street*


Sfântul Dumitru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road and Transalpina Resort​






*The Road above the Clouds* - highest paved in Romania and 145 km long, passing at 2145 m in Urdele Pass (the pass appears in fourth photo).

transalpina.biz​

























































​





















*Transalpina Ski Resort* - formerly named Vidra, was built in the 1970s on the bank of Vidra Reservoir. Because of lack of tourists (the place is far away from cities), it was abandoned, becoming a ghost town. It was rebuilt in 2011-212 into a modern ski resort. It is situated at 2000 m altitude, in the middle of the widest section of Carpathian arch (~150 km here). The ski slopes totalize 9 km.


The reservoir lake is 8 km long and has a maximum with of 1,4 km. The dam, 121 m high, was built between 1965 and 1972. The hydro plant is the biggest in country after Iron Gates on Danube.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you MountMan and Charpentier for the as many as 17 likes! 





Arieșeni Resort, Bihor Mountains​






Cosmin-Ovidiu Stan​


























48694754​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Someșul Rece River, Gilău Mountains​






cj15pas​











Jenő Csupor​


























cercetasiidejeni.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great, I like the road above the clouds, gorgeous landscapes :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> Great, I like the road above the clouds, gorgeous landscapes :cheers:



Thank you much! You're the first I have in mind when putting pictures on this thread. :cheers:







Bucharest by me​




*Rome Street* location on Google Maps


Rome Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Rome Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Intrarea Roma Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Washington Street* location on Google Maps


Washington Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Tirana Street* location on Google Maps


Tirana Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Finland Street* location on Google Maps


Finland Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borșa Resort, Rodnei Mountains​





dodosu​













gabiavram ​












Gabriel Timiș 2​



























gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Victory Square*


Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Dacia Boulevard*. In first picture: the French Institute, founded in 1924 by Henri Focillon. The building dates from 1909.

In second picture, on the right can be seen the Belgian Embassy (the yellow building).


French Institute on Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Kiseleff Boulevard* with the headquarters of Social Democrat Party (building from 1914) and the Canadian Embassy


Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Eminescu Street* location on Google Maps


Suvenir and Eminescu streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Headquarters of Romanian Post* on Dacia Boulevard location on Google Maps


Headquarters of Romanian Post, Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hațeg Dinosaur Geopark​



The Land of Hateg Dwarf Dinosaurs are the best known dinosaurs of Europe. They are telling the world one of the most fascinating episodes of the Earth's History, the great extinction of dinosaurs.

Hațeg Island was a large offshore island in the Tethys Sea which existed during the late Cretaceous period, 68 million years ago. 

Hateg Island was probably located at least 200 kilometres from the nearest land mass. To the northwest was an island corresponding to the Bohemian Massif, to the southeast was an island corresponding to the Balkan–Rhodope Massif (including the modern Rhodope Mountains region), and to the west was a large island corresponding to part of the modern Iberian land mass. The closest continental land mass were portions of the Austro-Alpine region to the west and the Adriatic region to the south.

Hateg Island itself was surrounded primarily by a deep marine basin, unlike some of the surrounding islands and land masses which were surrounded by shallow seas.

About nine species of dinosaurs, and one species of pterosaur are thought to have been indigenous to the island. Most of these animals were smaller versions of mainland megafauna, which became smaller due to island dwarfism, although this is certainly not the case for Hatzegopteryx which, being one of the biggest pterosaurs ever, is an example of island gigantism.


In the town of Hațeg there is an information center of the Geopark, where some dinosaur eggs can be seen.



















*In the Geopark*

xplorio.ro​


















*Dinosaur eggs* stolen from the site and recovered by Italian and Romanian police

evz.ro​


















*Skeleton of a Hațeg dinosaur*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți Mountains​





Octavian Ceama Sergiu Petrovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia Massif​





mugurel64.blogspot.ro 1 2​
*In Autumn*




































*In Winter*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains​





ceasornicarul​












chilargiadrian.wordpress.com​












tabaracrestina.ro​














dannek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you again Charpentier, Rombi, MountMan, Laurentzius and easyrider claudiu for likes! 







Ighiel village and karstic lake, Trascău Mountains​





*The village* - the church dates from 1750 and has murals from 1781

ighiel.wordpress.com​












ighielalba.wordpress.com​










































*The lake*, some km upstream from village, is situated at 900 m altitude and surrounded by peaks reaching 1276 m. Is the largest karstic lake in Romania, a natural dam formed after the collapse of limestone rocks. Around there are many caves and dolines, Trascău Mountains being the third karstic region in country.

The lake, with its clean waters of an ireal green color and te surrounding area is a natural reserve of national importance.

mateimarian​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Beautiful, I especially appreciated the post about Hațeg Dinosaur Geopark, I am a prehistory buff


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Paleonthology only, or also human prehistory?


I found a video, a fragment from a BCC documentary, with Hatzegopteryx, largest flying vertebrate ever (10 m wings span):


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

:cheers2: So yummy modernism.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Two more with Dacia Boulevard from yesterday:


Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nehoiu town, Buzău Mountains​




Teodor Cardei​












ugo.cn​



























photobelizarie.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you KOSTYK for likes! 




Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve​




mihai79​











ioanna​












Robert Codescu​












kokobaurus​














frr4rithm​





















*Tulcea*

sosso​



















*Enisala*

pepsi70ro​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Paleonthology only, or also human prehistory?


Both, and paleogeography.
It's even better with the video, thanks :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> Both, and paleogeography.


Me too, especially by human prehistory.

I tried to find some photos of a sanctuary made of bear cave craniums in Piatra Altarului Cave, but didn't find a picture of good enough quality.

Instead, I found these:





*Bear Cave*, in Apuseni Nature Park, the most visited cave in Romania. It was discovered in 1975 and is of great importance, because it was undisturbed for 17,000 years. Is named like this because the skeletons of around 140 cave bears were found here, who were trapped inside when the entrance was blocked by the collapse of rocks. They died in agony, eating each other.

The bears lived in this cave since 100,000 BP. Standing up, the cave bear was 4 m tall and he was weighting up to 1000 kg.

pesteraursilor.net​
























hailabord.ro​























*Comarnic Cave*, in Banat, with a bear cave skeleton:

hailabord.ro​























Some more caves from *Apuseni Park*

speopoli.wordpress.com 1 2​



































*Antipa Museum of Natural History*, Bucharest. The 4.5 m tall skeleton of a Deinotherium, large prehistorical relative of modern elephants. The skeleton was discovered in 1890 at Mânzați, Vaslui County. The species disappears from the fossil record about 7 million years BP.

evz.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oldest hospital on the territory of Romania​






The Medieval Hospital was first attested in 1292, making it the oldest institution of it's kind in the Kingdom of Hungary and on the territory of today Romania. Present day buildings (several numbers on streets Azilului & Turnului) date from the late 13th century, 14th to 18th century. Archaeological excavations show that the current church hall replaced a stone building (dated late 13th century) which in turn replaced a wooden building. 
The Almshouse Church (Orthodox-formerly Evangelical) - oldest parts being the hall walls & the choir dated late 13th to 14th century. 
[text by our forumer Hermannstadt1191]


Some historians believe that the hall of the present church was the hospital itself, other historians believe it was a now vanished building.


What is amazing is that after 721 years, it has the same function, the buildings being used as an almhouse for the elderly.




sibiul.ro​














razvanpop.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Voineasa​





Ilinca Ionescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa​







The Apor Tower in last photo was built in 1883 as a belvedere point

Angela Vasilescu​




























































In resort's surrounding mountains live a great number of bears


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Jeleu, Mi3max, Charpentier and Rombi for likes! 





Meledic Salt Plateau​




Is a geological, speleological, botanical and zoological reserve protecting a salt massif with karst phenomena. One of the 47 caves held the world record for the longest salt cave (1,200 m) between 1980 and 1983, and now is world's second longest (after a cave in Israel). It also has great salt formations inside. 

Angela Vasilescu​































































































muntesiflori.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some Saxon villages​







*Băgaciu / Bogeschdorf*

Narcis​






































Gunvor Vestergaard​























































*Dârlos / Durles*






















































*Biertan*

yeti.albascout.ro/​




















*Cincșor / Klein-Schenk*

maximdouaroti.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Topolnița Cave and Monastery, Mehedinți Mountains​







*Topolnița Cave* is second longest in Romania, with more than 10 km. The cave contains many lakes and spectacular karst formations that enhance its beauty. It is a speleological reservation, declared a natural monument.

The cave is part of a complex of three rivers that enter underground, meet inside and come out as Topolnița River, flowing through the wilderness of sub-Mediterranean jungle of Mehedinți Mountains.

mehedinti-majdanpek.ro 1 2​



































































Mirela Bogdan​


























*Topolnița Monastery* - founded in 14th century, the present church is from 1646 and painted in 1673. The bell tower and walls are from 18th century.

Tyb​











Daniel-Alin Avram​


----------



## SteveClapton (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazing Pictures....

phuket thailand


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I love those small Saxon villages like Băgaciu / Bogeschdorf. Row of beautiful houses adhered one to another. 
Last summer I spent one night in Garbova (Alba county) and I was really impressed.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gârbova is also one of my favorites, perhaps because was among the first Saxon villages I visited, but also is finely situated in the proximity of the mountains and not far from the European Road, making it neither too isloated or too circulated. and the topography offers large panoramic views over the hills with tree clusters.



Gârbova / Urwegen​





The village with the 13th century Saxon Graf (Count) Romanesque keep transformed in (the bell tower of the) peasant fortress (similar to neighbour Câlnic) after being sold to the community, who built the 15th century tower of the courtyard.

Wikipedia​










Wikipedia​











Christian Chelu​




































The 13th century ruined, Romanesque church of the cemetery, situated outside the village






































Parade of the local Saxons (there still is a community of 34 Germans)


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Romania!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Rain Drops for comment and likes! Thank you too MountMan and Rombi for likes!



Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History - by me​





“Grigore Antipa” Natural History Museu is located in a building erected from 1904 until 1908 at the initiative of Grigore Antipa, a famous Romanian biologist. It was the first building in Romania whose initial purpose was to be used as a museum.


The museum shows the evolution of the life on Earth from the prehistoric times until the modern day. It hosts over 2.000.000 pieces gathered in different thematic collections: zoology, paleontology, minerals, rocks and ethnography. Last year the museum reopened to the public after a 2 year extensive renovation that costed 10 million euro.





Grigore Antipa (1867, Botoşani – 1944 Bucharest) was a Romanian Darwinist biologist who studied the fauna of the Danube Delta and the Black Sea. Between 1892 and 1944 he was the director of the Bucharest Natural History Museum, which now bears his name.

He is also considered to be the first person to modernize the diorama by emphasizing the 3d aspect and first to use dioramas in a museum setting.

Additionally, Antipa was a specialist in zoology, ichthyology, ecology and oceanography, and was a university professor.

He was elected as member of the Romanian Academy in 1910 and was also a member of several foreign academies. He founded a school of hydrobiology and ichthyology in Romania.








Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Grigore Antipa Museum of Natural History, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





The best part is toward the end, after 4:38


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​




*National Museum of Geology*, 1906, with a meteorite in front of it


National Museum of Geology, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Intrarea Ion Voicu Alley*


Intrarea Ion Voicu Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Intrarea Ion Voicu Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Intrarea Ion Voicu Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Dacia Boulevard*


Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Precupeții Vechi Church*, 1773


Precupeții Vechi Church, Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fire Tower - Museum of Firefigthers - by me​





Built in 1890, two years after demolition of Colțea Tower (1715), which served the same purpose (observation of fires in the city).

42 m tall, presents on 6 floors old pumps (one from 18th century can be seen in second picture), costumes, flags, documents, models and historical objects related to history of firefighting in Bucharest, Romania and world.




Fire Tower, Bucharest - Museum of Firefighters by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Fire Tower, Bucharest - Museum of Firefighters by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Fire Tower, Bucharest - Museum of Firefighters by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Fire Tower, Bucharest - Museum of Firefighters by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eforie Sud​






Mihai Călin 1 2​





























old_bily​















dumitru gh​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​





Angela Vasilescu 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău​






Angela Vasilescu​













































judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Spring in Cernica Forest - by me






Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












Notice the ants


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir​





Adriana Tudor​











DRAKIR8 1 22​

























gmbgreg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Praid / Parajd, Székely Land​





*The village* (6,846 inhabitants, 97% Hungarians)

Jozsef Willand​

























*The Salt Mine*. Similar to Târgu Ocna salt mine previously presented, the tourist access to Praid salt mine is provided by a bus, through an tunnel, here 1.5 km long.


Praid, 23-04-2012 by Hugo0201, on Flickr




































*The Salt Mountain*


Parajd by szabibacsi, on Flickr











The salt hill by Sorin Petcut, on Flickr









Sósziklák Parajd mellett by Krisztina Szekeres, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse Friendship Bridge over Danube​













Tsvetomir Tsvetanov​










​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Calafat - Vidin (Danube Bridge 2)​





To be opened in May or later. Photos are outdated, presently the protections of pillars are now removed

realitateadincalafat.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Paltinu Reservoir, Prahova County​




Angela Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​





Angela Vasilescu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tișița Gorges, Putna-Vrancea Nature Park​



Angela Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta - an Unesco Biosphere Reserve​





Btw, I will be there in 1-2 weeks, so expect lots of photos from the Delta soon.



walking.ro​


*Periprava / Періправа* - 253 people or 81% of the inhabitants are Lipovan Russians. Notice the Russian-style architecture of the house





























*Letea / Летя* - another Lipovan village (402 inhabitants, most of the Lipovans). Lipovans, an ethnic minority that opposed religious reforms in 17-18th centuries tsarist Russia, came in Dobruja in two waves, in 1709 and 1775, fleeing religious persecution in their country of origin.



Letea is famous for its sub-tropical forest growing on sand-dunes and populated by feral horses. 

























*C. A. Rosetti / К.А. Росетті* ~29% of the 935 inhabitants are Lipovans




























*Sulina* - easternmost point of Romania and of the continental European Union, on the mouth of Danube's branch with the same name. It was the seat of Danube Commission in 19th century and had a cosmopolitan population and history.


In Antiquity, Danube's mouth was some 15 km more inland. Here, the land expands into sea with 40 m / year.






















































*Between Sfântu Gheorghe and Gura Portiței*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today





21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Câmpineanu and Academy streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Kretzulescu Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












St. Joseph Catholic Cathedral, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

This white one looks like a interwar modernism. Have you got photo more photos of this building?
My general observation from last year visit in Bucharest and you photos is that you have lot of magnificent modernism buildings and it looks like Bucharest experienced big development in interwar period. I like it.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> This white one looks like a interwar modernism. Have you got photo more photos of this building?
> My general observation from last year visit in Bucharest and you photos is that you have lot of magnificent modernism buildings and it looks like Bucharest experienced big development in interwar period. I like it.



I have one more photo with this building, is the former Palace of Public Functionaries Society, 1934, Art Deco Style. Now inside is a cultural center of the Municipal Council (spectacles, expositions etc):



Palace of Public Functionaries Society by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


The pre-war Bucharest was quite emancipated and were and still are lot of elegant buildings. Although these elegant areas were alternating with poor neighborhoods, the city was looking better than now, mostly because of cables that were underground and because the buildings were well maintaned. but with communism and the construction of commieblocks, the cables were puton pillars through the city. In last year, it was started a program of moving these cables underground, and that happened on the streets in the center and on main boulevards.


Thank you for likes! Also thank you Charpentier and Mi3max! 









Three more photos from today:


*Calea Griviței Street*


Calea Griviței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Sfinții Voievozi Street and Church* - the church was rebuilt in present form in 1817


Sfinții Voievozi Street and Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Casino Palace, Victory Avenue* - the Palace, known better as Casa Vernescu, was built around 1820. Because at that time the Victory Avenue (then named Podul Mogoșoaiei) was narrow, now there is not enough space for sidewalk so pedestrians have to walk on roadway. The city administration has in plan to translate the building 5-10 m.


Casino Palace, Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​




Emilia Bojin​








































SeBA Tm​




















Eva Veress​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains and National Park​








andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​













Gyula Kerekes​






​







Andrei Bica 1 2​






























Cătălin Cătană​














Ana Maria Moise​














jenci​














Otilia Răudan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​





Dragoș Dula​












Horia Buiuc​















Ilinca Ionescu​











Akos Varga​













Ioan Stoenică​

























































































Dorin Roșculete​


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! 

:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Laurentzius! Thank you MountMan for likes! :cheers:






Bucharest by me - today








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Spătarului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Dimitrie Racoviță Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia Massif and Stânișoara Monastery​


Stânișoara is situated high up in the massif, in a meadow surrounded by amazing forests and almost vertical abysses, where down in the valleys the purl of rivers can be heard. The place was used since 15th century by hermits from Cozia and Turnu monasteries. A small hermitage was founded in 1671 and the present buildings date from 1807-1850 (the cells) and 1907 (the church).



Cozia Massif reaches 1668 m and is entirely covered in intact, prehistorical forests. The abysses, crags and pine trees growing on rocks create a very scenic landscape, resembling some well known Chinese mountains. Something similar, in fact even more spectacular, can be seen also in Cerna Valley, some posts above, where the trees are not common pine but Black Pine.


Ioan Stoenică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains​






*Vânătările Ponorului Karst Reserve*, the only poljie system in Romania. Three brooks meet underground and pass through Bedeleu Massif, coming out from Huda lui Papară Cave.



A polje is a large, flat-floored depression within karst limestone. Drainage may be either by surface watercourses or by swallow holes or ponors. Usually, the ponors cannot transmit entire flood flows, so many poljes become wet-season lakes. A polje typically shows complex hydrogeological characteristics such as exsurgences, estavelles, swallow holes, and lost rivers. 





Last two photos: Huda lui Papară Cave, the most remarkable in Trascău Mountains and hosting the largest bat colony in Europe.


Ciprian Popovici​




















































Emilia Bojin​


























*Piatra Cetii* is a rock and a protected area of national importance on Galde Valley

Ciprian Popovici​









































*Rimetea / Torockó* - the village, Ardașcheia Peak and Trascău / Torockóvár Castle (13th century)

Ciprian Popovici​

























Attila Almasi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țarcu Mountains​





Ciprian Popovici​













































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you AlexCosma and Karaborsa for the many likes! 


Bucharest by me - today


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​






*Stockholm Street*


Stockholm Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*World Trade Center*


World Trade Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*City Gate Towers*


City Gate Towers, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Băneasa Neighborhood*


Băneasa Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*House of Free Press* - built between 1952 and 1956, it has a foundation with an area of 280x260m. with 104 m, it was the tallest building in Bucharest between 1956 and 2007.


House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park - 12 Apostles Reserve​




Ciprian Popovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Northern Bucharest​




In first picture is the tower and studios of the National Television, inaugurated in 1968.



Northern Bucharest is the affluent part of the city, with neighborhoods made mostly of villas and expensive residences. There are several parks, the Romexpo Complex, the House of Free Fress etc.











Vlad Claudiu Pruteanu 1 2 3​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

In the jungle of Vlădeasa Mountains​




Bohodei Waterfall and some other smaller waterfalls


Ciprian Popovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​







The villages are Lipovan (Old Russian Believers)

Marton Vremir​












Martin Kalassky​

























































Ljubo Kudlacek​














































​




Julian Sergiu Miron​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șureanu Mountains​






Ciprian Popovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buchareat by me - today​








*Hill of Orthodox Patriarchate*


Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Splaiul Independenței Boulevard*


Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Covaci Street*


Covaci Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța - panoramic view from the Old Lighthouse​






Video by our forumer, Mr. Radu Cornescu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Aerial photos of Timisoara made in 21 april by a friend, Edy Schneider








[/URL]


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

PRIMEVAL said:


>


Romania has many big mountains. awesome!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thak you Mussoda! :cheers:





More of the Romanian mountains:

Apuseni Park​




The very old, prehistorical forests of Padiș (central zone of Apuseni Park) look like a fairy tale "Land of Moss".


Tamas Szilagyi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lower Prahova Valley​





Prahova Valley is Romania's main touristic zone, with the famous resorts Sinaia, Bucegi, Azuga and Predeal, at the foot of Bucegi Mountains.


Beside these, some smaller resorts exist in the Subcarpathian foothills: Breaza, Câmpina, Comarnic, Posada.









*Posada*

Mihai Călin​











CarmelH​





























*Câmpina*

CarmelH​















One way by rootkoderz, on Flickr​





















*Breaza*


91 53 0 46 2009-8 SOFTRANS - Breaza Nord by TonyGFR, on Flickr​






















*Comarnic*


EA 066 - Comarnic by Desiro256, on Flickr​




len.ro​





























*The Valley seen from Baiului Mountains*

munte.stfp.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some Székely villages​










*Micloșoara / Miklósvár* - Catholic church, 1775

Károlyné Kovács​

























*Inlăceni / Énlaka*

Károlyné Kovács​

























*Trei Sate / Hármasfalu* - Reformed church from 1760

József Kilyén​




























*Ilieni / Illyefalva* - fortified Reformed church, 16-17th centuries

Aethon (Bágyok Karcs…​



























*Pipea / Wepeschdorf* - this actually is a Saxon village

Wolfgang Strohmayer​

























*Solocma / Szolokma*

barabasferenc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​





Bartosz Krzewiński​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​






Gabriella Lenn​












































Angela Vasilescu​













CarmelH​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​




47 km long


visatoare3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​






visatoare3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​








infotravelromania.ro​













Eke Negyfalu​
















































ampathos.ro​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Mai bine decât munții poate fi doar munții


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Romania land of big mountains. awesome! 

*More mts pics please.*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Some Székely villages​
> 
> *Pipea / Wepeschdorf* - this actually is a Saxon village
> 
> ...




really beautiful!
this sorta small towns among farms and forests look so nice for me.


.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today's banner - Timisoara*









source


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Impressive country! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier, AlexCosma, MarianSBN, Gabo79 and Zig_Zag for likes! 


Thank you Zig_Zag, Gabo79, Mussoda and [email protected] for comments! :cheers:








I came back yesterday from the trip in Danube Delta, this was the itinerary:









.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.



I will start with the Delta because it was the destination, and present the cities later.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta - by me​




Chilia Branch is 111 km long and transports 60% of Danube's water into the sea. Before the regularization of Sulina Branch, Chilia transported 77% of river's water.

It is 300-700 m wide and on 85 km, it makes the border between Romania and Ukraine.




















Each spring, Danube's level in the Delta rises to an average 1.5 m above the usual level. This time, it was grown around 2 m.













*Pătlăgeanca*


Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pătlăgeanca, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Some birds*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Ismail*, a city of 85,000 inhabitants in Ukraine. It was founded by Genovese as a fortress in 12th century. In 14th century belonged to Wallachia, then in 15th century to Moldavia, from 1538 to 1812 to Ottoman Empire, between 1812 to 1856 to Russian Empire, between 1856 and 1878 to Moldavian Principality and Romania, between 1878-1918 again to Russian Empire, between 1918-1944 to Romania and from 1944 to Ukraine.


In 1813, according to Russian census, in Ismail were living 1528 Romanians, 982 Ukrainians, 693 Russians etc (source). After the program of Russification of the region by the Russian Empire and Soviet Union, presently the population is 42% Russians, 38% Ukrainians, 10% Bulgarians, 4% Romanians.




Izmail, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Ukraine by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Izmail, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Ukraine by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*A farm surrounded by water and birds*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta - by me​





*Chilia Veche*, population 3,000, is very old. Its name came from _Achileia_, founded by Greeks in Antiquity and related to the cult of Achilles, as was the Island of Snakes (now in Ukraine) in Black Sea in front of Danube Delta, which in Antiquity was the center of the cult of Achilles, with a temple and oracle.




In 1479, on the opposite bank (now in Ukraine) Stephen the Great, prince of Moldavia built the famous castle of Chilia Nouă (now a town of 20,829, of which 16% Romanians, from 92% in 1806).



Chilia Veche is the biggest locality on Chilia Branch and second biggest in the Delta after Sulina.

People you see in the port doesn't embark or disembark, but receive or send parcels by the ship. Because of isolation by water, the ship is the only mean of changing goods.


Chilia Veche, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Chilia Veche, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Between Chilia Veche and Periprava*


Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




























*Arriving at Periprava*


Periprava, Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chilia Branch of Danube Delta - by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Fabulous!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Charpentier!  The best is yet to come.



Periprava / Періправа - by me​





A village with 243 Lipovan Russians and 66 Romanians, "at the end of the world". Is the last locality on Chilia Branch and is not connected by road with Chilia Veche. There is a road anyway linking it with C.A. Rosetti, Letea and further on with Sulina.


All these villages (except Sulina) are situated on Letea Levee, an 170 km² surface of sand dunes on which the famous Letea Forest grows (oldest Romanian nature reserve). For this reason, the roads in these villages are made of sand.


The village is very isolated and as a consequence, the rhythm of life is slow. People are very religious and have a sort of dignity and wisdom common to other groups from Delta. Most of the houses are in traditional deltaic style, covered with red and decorated with wooden symbols, possibly pre-Christian pagan Slavic motifs.


The nature in surroundings or in village itself is thriving with life. And like in all Delta, everything is clean, fresh, healthy and well smelling.





Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа - by me









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа - by me










Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа - by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village - by me​






The village is inhabited by 404 Haholi Ukrainians, which similar to Lipovans, were refugees from the Tsarist persecution, Haholi not religious (as in the case of Lipovans), but political / national. They first settled here after the Battle of Poltava in 1709 and second time in 1775.

They speak a variant of Ukrainian mixed with Romanian, Turkish, Greek and Russian words, "Haholi" meaning "mixed".


The village, together with C. A. Rosetti (inhabited by Bessarabian Romanians), Sfiștofca and Periprava (inhabited by Lipovan Russians), is situated on Letea Levee.


Like in the case of Periprava, most of the houses are in traditiobak deltaic style, covered with reed. The difference is that here the light blue is more prevalent, as color of houses and fences. 



Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village - by me​







Notice the flying stork behind the panel with village's name, in second photo.




Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea / Летя village - by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Letea to Murighiol - by me​









These are photos from my journey through some of Delta's canals and lakes. Murighiol is a small resort on Sfântu Gheorghe Branch, that can be reached by road, because is at the limit of the Delta.






























*White-tailed Eagle* (vultur codalb in Romanian) somewhere between Letea and Lake Merhei. Is a large prey bird, the size of a turkey, with 1.78–2.45 m wingspan.There are 5,000-7,000 braces in the entire world. In Romania are 20-25 braces and is on the way of extinction, so I had a great chance to see him / her.


White-tailed eagle near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







White-tailed eagle near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






White-tailed eagle near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



























*Pelicans near Lake Merhei*. Like other birds, pelicans come in shallow waters produced by annual spring floods, where the fish come to lay eggs.

In Romania, in Danube Delta live ~3,000 braces, probably the biggest number of pelicans in Europe.


Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pelicans near Merhei Lake, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Letea to Murighiol - by me​








*Canalul Lung* (Long Canal), with a pheasant in first picture


Pheasant on Canalul Lung, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Canalul Lung, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Herons near Crișan*


Herons near Crișan, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Litcov Canal* with flying pelicans in first photo and a moorhen (găinușă de baltă) in third photo


Pelicans seen from Litcov Canal, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Litcov Canal, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Moorhen on Litcov Canal, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Litcov Canal, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Litcov Canal, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Murighiol*


Murighiol, Danube Delta, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Letea to Murighiol - by me​





As you can see in video, the water is very clean. In fact, people living in Delta drink water directly from Danube.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great photos and videos, I like all what I see :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> Great photos and videos, I like all what I see :cheers:


Thank you much Charpentier! You're a kind person!


Brăila by me​


A brief history: 

Brăila was Wallachia's main port in 15th century (after Dobruja was lost to Ottomans) and up to 1540, when Brăila is captured by Ottomans together with the surrounding territory. The Turks will build here a strong fortress and make it the seat of a district (most of Wallachia will remain an independent but suzeran state). During the Ottoman rule, Brăila was transformed into a typical Oriental city, with many mosques. From this period, only a 17th century mosque survives, which was transformed into a church in 1829.












In 1829, after the Turkish-Russian War ended with the Treaty of Adrianople, Brăila was returned to Wallachia and the fortress was demolished. It will become a free port, which will turn it into a prosperous and cosmopolitan city, seen also in the preserved large historical urban core. 



Galați, 32 km from Brăila, had a similar history, being Moldavia's main port after Ottomans took the south of Bessarabia (Moldavia's sea access). Unfortunately, most of Galați's historical core perished in WW2 German bombings.



In late 19th century and between wars, Brăila aquired great importance. In the 1930s, together with Chicago, Brăila's Grain Stock Exchange was establishing the world price for cereals. This was because Romania was Europe's main supplier of cereals, being nicknamed "The Granary of Europe" and because Brăila was the place were the cereals were brought, grinded and exported as flour. 



Those controlling the milling industry were local Greek magnates. Two huge mills built around 1900 and situated on Danube's bank bear the names of the former owners: Violatos and Lichiardopol. The Greek community, while not the most numerous, was influent, as seen in the fact that the Greek Church is the most imposing and dominates the enitre city (like you can see in this SSC banner from 17th July last year).



Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Eminescu Street in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​







*Violatos Mill* - 1898


Violatos Mill (1898) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Waterfront*


Danube watrfront in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Greek Church* - 1872


Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Greek Church (1872) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me









Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Fluvial Station* - 1906


Fluvial Station (1906) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Fluvial Station (1906) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Lichiardopol Mill*


Lichiardopol Mill in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lichiardopol Mill in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*St.Peter Church*


St.Peter Church in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​







*Armenian Church* - 1871


Armenian Church (1871) in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*17th century former mosque*, now a church


17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








17th century former mosque in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Traian Square*, where the previous church is also situated


Traian Square in Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brăila by me​








*The Port and ferry across the Danube*. On the opposite bank is Dobruja


Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Port of Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Ferry across the Danube at Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Ferry across the Danube at Brăila, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg​









Romulus Oprișcan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slatina​






neverendingtrails.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lelese and Ghelari, Land of Pădureni​






The new church in Ghelari was built after 1940

Călin Corpaciu 1 2​




*Lelese*




























*Ghelari*


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Slatina​


Total vintage! For me it could be even in Cuba ^^


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Rombi!

It looked like that because it just was has been laid pavement and sand over it to fill in the gaps.









Banat​




This is an amazing region, the villages look like small towns and sometimes each one has a particular architectural style, not found in others. This is because of the great ethnic and cultural (religious etc) diversity. Yet, the region is little known outside its borders.








*Izgar*

Kamaz​


























*Timiș River*

I. Istvan​



























*Road near Buziaș* - because the distances between localities is relatively big, the countryside is relaxing even in the plain area of Banat.

Dan Movilă​




























*Bacova / Bakowa* - the village, initially Romanian, was refounded with Swabian colonists in 1783 and supplied with more Germans, Czechs and Slovaks from Bohemia in 1820. In 1945, 200 people have been deported in Soviet Union for the only quilt of being ethnic Germans. Of them, 57 never returned. The situation was common for the Germans in Romania.

The Catholic church, built in 1856, has an 56 m tall bell tower, possibily the tallest village church in Romania.

George Ailenei​























*Arad - Timișoara Motorway*

Kamaz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dealu Monastery near Târgoviște​








Certified in 1431, the present church is from 1500 (first Renaissance building in Wallachia). 



Here is buried the head of Michael the Brave (1593–1601), first unifier of the three Romanian principalities.



drinkula​
















imidoresc.ro/​


















tineriipromoveaza.wgz.ro​
















Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran / Törzburg Castle​







1211-1378


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for likes MaisonK (a lot of them), Bogdan Pop, Charpentier, Zig_Zag, Rombi, Laurentzius, MountMan and Mi3max! 









Bucharest by me - today​






*Rahova former Brevery (1884)*, around 1900 was Europe's third largest by production


Rahova former Brevery (1884), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Sabinelor Street*


Sabinelor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Liberty Boulevard and the Palace of Parliament*


Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Izvor Bridge over Dâmbovița*


Izvor Bridge, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Schitu Măgureanu Street*


Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​








*Elisabeta Boulevard*


Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Stavropoleos Monastery* (church from 1724)


Stavropoleos Monastery (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Stavropoleos Monastery (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​







Carmen Băluțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​










mysfan.wordpress.com 1 2​


















































































Adrian Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somewhere in Apuseni​






robertschoice.blogspot.ro​


----------



## flygr (May 9, 2013)

I love your nature photos PRIMEVAL. It's a nice contrast to all of the skyscraper photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


Brașov


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Brașov

















PRIMEVAL said:


> Iași


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Spring in Cerna Valley (Mehedinți and Cerna Mountains)​









Marian Poară1 2​


















































































Emil Bota 1 2​





















































































Camelia Băluțescu








Alina Cîrja​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today​







*Izvor Park*


Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*United Nations Boulevard*


United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​








*Ion Dragalina Street*


Ion Dragalina Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



















*Dâmbovița River*


Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






















*Justice Palace* (1895)


Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Saints' Church* (1728)


Saints' Church (1728), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg in 1944​





Kalotaszeg is a historical and ethnographic zone in north-west Transylvania, in Cluj County. It encompasses the the territory around the town of Huedin / Bánffyhunyad.

Kalotaszeg is the only significant Hungarian region in Romania beside the Székely Land and the area at the border with Hungary in Satu Mare and bihor counties.

To these days, Kalotaszeg is the most conservative region in Romania in respect of preservation of traditions and ancient rules of life.
















Căldarea by heticobai, on Flickr










Inaktelke May 2004 by nicolaasversteeg, on Flickr​


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Primeval thanks for posting pictures of Romania, i personally didnt know Romania was this beautifull so therefore i beg sorry for my ignorance towards Romania and again thanks for changing my views towards Romania.

Very picturesque country


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^indeed, it's a new discovery with this thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys! 






Spring in Gilău Mountains​







Emil Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șureanu Mountains​







Justyna​

















































nosp​






































































motoboom.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest - by me









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căciulata Spa, Olt Valley​










The resort (administratively belonging to the neighbour town and resort, Călimănești) is situated at the beginning of Olt Defile (from Oltenia). The ruins of a Roman castrum called _Arutela_ (from ancient Roman Olt's name Alutus) is found on Olt's bank, some 100 m from Cozia Monastery.






ninaa​















Dorgo​












Rodel​












STEFANI​











Olt river at Caciulata by marirom, on Flickr































A village from vicinity


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța and Mamaia​









*Constanța* - the Peninsula, the historical core where in Antiquity was the acropolis of the Greek-Roman city.


WISE ARTS​












































​





















*Mamaia*




































Constanța City​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A part of Southern Carpathians​







There are four groups of ranges in southern Carpathians: 
1. Bucegi-Leaota-Piatra Craiului
2. Iezer-Păpușa-Făgăraș
3. Șureanu-Parâng-Lotrului-Căpățânii-Latoriței
4. Retezat-Godeanu-Vâlcan


The photo presents ranges from:
-the third group: *Căpățânii*, *Buila-Vânturița* (massif in Căpățânii), *Latoriței*
-the fourth group: *Retezat*.


The straight line distance between the Olt Defile and Retezat is ~130 km.


These mountains are a world of interminable prehistorical jungle, rough, dangerous and extremely complicated relief (gorges, abysses etc) and countless rivers and brooks. There are three national parks in the picture: Buila-Vânturarița, Defile of Jiu and Retezat.



mirocal​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caraș Gorges and Nera Gorges, Banat​









Mountain Banat (Caraș Severin County) is a large, scarcely inhabited area: on 8,514 km² live 274,277 people, but they are concentrated in few towns, the rest being endless forested mountains with few small villages.

Here are the largest prehistorical forests in temperate and southern Europe, a sub-Mediterranean jungle with many rare plants and animals.

Caraș Severin is the county in Romania with the most national and natural parks: three national parks (one shared with other two counties) and one natural park (shared with another county).










The *Caraș Gorges - Semenic National Park* covers 356 km² and includes thousands of caves, also canyons. Here is the largest primeval beech forest in Europe, covering ~50 km² and featuring trees of monunental sizes.

Annamaria & Remus​














































































*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park* has a surface of 367 km² and is similar with Caraș Gorges - Semenic Park in respect of flora and fauna.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romanian Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romanian Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hurezi Monastery​









Large fortified complex from 1693 with heavily decorated church and cloister, an Unesco site.


Gigel Căprăruși​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains​









Alin Brădeanu​















































barangolo.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Calafat - Vidin Danube Bridge 2























Georgi B. Todorov​

















Calafat-Vidin Bridge by Benedict W, on Flickr​








Mariyana Mirand​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldovenești / Várfalva, Arieș Valley​







The village was the site of an early fortress of Magyars (late 10th century), when they were still pagans.

Today, from 1242 inhabitants, 901 are Hungarians.



Eva Jakab​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​








cbimobiliare.ro​















imidoresc.ro​












































































*Petrom City*

epvelectronics.com​











petrom.com​





























Cosmin Ruseanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today









Old Elefterie Church (1744), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Obedenaru-Gheorghiade Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Gutenberg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​








Bucovina Guides​

















































Gelu si Dana Leontiuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moieciu de Sus​








A village in the Rucă-Bran corridor, between Bucegi and Piatra Craiului Mountains. A shepherd's community until not so long time ago, the occupation of locals shifted toward tourism in recent years.


Adrian Dangă​
















ROMANIA - Moeciu 2012 by ROMANIA 100%, on Flickr








Prin Moeciu de Sus by dani81_const, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei









9 Mai 2013 » Suceava - Vatra Dornei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







9 Mai 2013 » Suceava - Vatra Dornei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr









9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr








9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











9 Mai 2013 » Suceava - Vatra Dornei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​










dante28.blogspot.ro 1 2​












































Ana Bucura​

































































Parâng by mari25_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​








Sabin Fota​










Lyngve Skrede​















dante28.blogspot.ro​





























sanchotour.sk​












Sergey S​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dârlos / Durles​








The church was built around 1400 and painted around 1500. The murals are of Byzantine influence, probably because of the Moldavian possesion of Cetatea de Baltă domain from nearby, that provided a painter of Eastern (Orthodox) formation.



trialx.com​














Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​










barangolo.com​


































































Sorin Dolha​














Bafula​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aninoasa Monastery, Argeș County​






Built in 1677



marapopa.blogspot.ro​

















































ArgesanuM​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​







Andrei Badea [URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/116625059267985636704/TaineleBucegilorVaileColtilorSiGalbinele#5869382381630196866"]1[/URL] 2 3 4​






















































Alexandra si Cristi 1 2​














































Elemeer Elszegi​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
IMHO, the perfect place, i'm fascinated by the erratic rocks, this one is huge.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> ^^
> IMHO, the perfect place, i'm fascinated by the erratic rocks, this one is huge.


Thank you for comment and for the many likes!

I will search for some more. To my knowledge, Bucegi, Buila, Măcin are mountains where such erratic rocks can be seen more often.

You can see more pictures of these mountains in the first post of the thread, which can also be accesed by a link in my signature ("Summary of Romania Photos").












Bukovina Monasteries​



*Pătrăuți Church* built in 1487 and painted inside and outside during Stephen the Great's time (late 15th century). Oldest church painted outside from Moldavia and the only of Stephen's churches preserved unchanged. An unesco monument.


Comuna Patrauti​









plecatdeacasa.net​





























*Arbore Monastery* - built in 1502 and painted outside in 1502-1541.

Ciprian Bohuș​











tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​































*Humor Monastery* - built in 1530 and painted in 1535

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​

























*Moldovița Monastery* - bult in 1532 and painted in 1537

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​
























































*Sucevița Monastery* - built in 1585 and painted in 1601

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​




























*Voroneț Monastery* - built in 1488 and painted in 1488 inside and 1547 outside

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​
































*Putna Monastery* - founded in 1466, buildings from 15th-19th centuries.

twisteddot.ro​









tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​

































*Dragomirna Monastery* - 1602-1627

codrinanton.blogspot.ro​






























*Probota Monastery* - 1530

codrinanton.blogspot.ro​

























*Zamca Armenian Monastery* (Suceava) - 1551-1606

Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina - villages and landscapes​








isabelleart.wordpress.com​


























*Hucul Horses in Lucina*

traianbadulescu.ro​






























*Bistrița River in Ciocănești and in Dorna-Arini*

Ana Ciornei​













Alin Dadu​





























*Iacobeni*

zimbriisucevei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for likes! 





Baia Mare / Nagybánya / Frauenbach​







First two photos: view from and with the Stephen's Tower, 15th century

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia​








tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​










economica.net​












wekwekwek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​









adrian adrian​































































Marian Ghiță 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​









Second and third photos: Museum of History of Pharmacy in city's oldest pharmacy dating from 1572 and preserving the original building.



Bianca Tripon​
































clujtour.ro​















gabrieladeleanu.com​















lucianmandru.blogspot.ro​













ambo.ro​













HD207129​















bgp said:


> Vedere de la una din lucarnele Palatului Banffy:






















Ignore the harlem shake stuff and enjoy the architecture


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Park​








tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro 1 2​




























































































Gergely Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Csíksomlyó 2013​










*Șumuleu Ciuc* became a pilgrimage site in 1567, when Hungarian king John II Sigismund Zápolya wanted to convert the Székely population of the upper Csík to Protestantism. The Székelys refused to abandon the Catholic faith and resisted. A battle took place on a nearby field, on Saturday before Pentecost 1567, from which the Székelys emerged victorious. The monks saw this as a sign of the care of Virgin Mary, and since then, this event has been commemorated by a pilgrimage when the believers gather on Pentecost every year. Beside its religious importance, the pilgrimage has also become a community event demonstrating spiritual unity of Hungarian people living in and outside the historical region of Transylvania.








Csíksomlyó 2013. by katkaszabo, on Flickr









Via crucis by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr









libegő, lebegő zászló lobogás by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr









Csíkcsobotfalva by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr







a csíksomlyói kegytemplom by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Fantastic! Gorgeous landscapes and monasteries. Great work Primeval :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> Fantastic! Gorgeous landscapes and monasteries. Great work Primeval :applause:


Thank you much Charpentier for your support through likes and comments! 






Defile of Olt​






Mirela Nechifor​

































constantin-c.blogspot.ro​
















blogdebucuresti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​








Tudi​














worldpropertychannel.com
















Lyngve Skrede​













marapopa.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău









Ceahlau Mountain 1907m - Piatra Neamt by ColdFireMGD, on Flickr





Rays from Heaven by Ciprian C., on Flickr








Morning Glory by Ovidiu Moraru, on Flickr







Vedere spre Ceahlău by BogdanGoim, on Flickr











20 Iulie 2009 » Parcul Naţional Ceahlău by ArTiStul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă









Untitled by ***********, on Flickr






bridge by ***********, on Flickr






Cernavoda by Karl der Siebte, on Flickr​


----------



## annie2134 (May 25, 2013)

AradeanulNewYorkez said:


> *Prislop Pass*


paradise spot!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bihor County​










*Marghita / Margitta* - population 15,134 - 44% Hungarians

laszlo70​


























*Poiana*

dora_plisco​



























*Bihor Mountains*

csodatulipán​

























*Iada Valley*

Világ-Kép​






























*Boga Valley* (Apuseni Nature Park)

 R Codrin Speo Ursii​

























*Cărpinet*

fdmester​




























*Brădet* - wooden church from 1733

vlm72​

























*Florica Ungur* (1939-2011)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​







302 km²


Cristina Lupașcu​



























*Tișița Gorges*

Bogdan Câmpeanu​





















































Mihai Buzilă​






























*Putna Waterfall*

Alexandra Ghiță​













Cascada Putnei Romania by teslacountry, on Flickr​




















*Putna Valley*


Lepsa by alexbejan, on Flickr​




Ciprian Constantinescu​














Lepsa Vrancea Romania by teslacountry, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest











Lights reflection by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr










Arcul de Triumf by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr​




Theo G​











Florin Neagu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​









Kisködmön​












Attila Csedő​













Menjünk Gyimesbe​












Karoly Zell​













Dobos L​













Elek Szemes​












Fani Simion​










Kati Vass​

















Erdélyben jártunk...... by bumbi34, on Flickr









Kiscohárd csúcs by r3vision, on Flickr​






László Cselényi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcea County​










*Brădișor Reservoir*

Ela Șerban​








Alexandru Tutoveanu​



























*Săliștea*

mariang43​






























*Expo center at Seaca*

george001g​


























*Brezoi*

bertzy​


























*Ciunget Power Station* - is the power station of Vidra Dam

Dia C​




























*Măldărești* - church from 1790

Gabriel Avramovici​




























*Bistrița Monastery* - founded in 1494, rebuilt in present form in 1855

Wikipedia​































*Voineasa Resort*

liviu_robertini​











statiuneavoineasa.wix.com​



























*Glade at Nucețel*

Ion Lera​





























*Defile of Olt*

Ion Lera​




























*River Olt at Șirineasa*

@christake​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița River Valley​










*Gura Lalei* - close to the source

Gabriel Avramovici​
























*Cârlibaba*

Andrzej Mastalerz​

























*Sunători*

ciobanu450​


























*Near Giumalău Massif*

F. Sandu​









dodosu​
























*Between Crucea and Broșteni*

dei16​





























*Broșteni*

Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtea de Argeș​








*The Princely Church* - 1352, painted in 1364-1377


Princely Court, Curtea de Arges by gorbulas_sandybanks, on Flickr






Basilica in Curtea de Argeş, Rumunsko by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr






Princely Court, Curtea de Arges by gorbulas_sandybanks, on Flickr​


























*The Cathedral* - 1517 (church) - 1886 (surrounding buildings)


500 years orthdox church curtea de arges romania906b by victory one, on Flickr








Manastirea Curtea de Arges, future UNESCO World Heritage site by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr





Cathedral in Curtea de Arges by Night by Joe, on Flickr





Manastirea Curtea de Arges by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr





Manastirea Curtea de Arges, future UNESCO World Heritage site by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr​




























*Royal Train Station* - 1914


Gara Curtea de Arges railway station interior Romania April 2012 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

In Alba county
Picture by a friend , Edy Schneider








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Argeș County​








*Typical village*


Arges, Romania by señorial2, on Flickr​


















*Iezer - Păpușa Mpuntains* - with Râușor Reservoir

surabai​










Gabriel Avramovici​





























*Dragoslavele* with the Dragoslavelor Rock, part of Leaota Mountains

adytzah_ady80​



























*Lerești* - a picturesque village upstream of Câmpulung, in the foothills of Iezer - Păpușa Mountains


Peisaj montan, zona turistica Leresti Arges by Popa George-Octavian, on Flickr​





















*Vidraru Reservoir*


Vidraru barrage - Arges, Ro by DG B, on Flickr




Lacul Vidraru, Jud. Argeş, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​
























*Bădeni*









Aemona​​



Florian Colea​​






















*Făgăraș Mountains*

surabai​​
























*Sătic*, Piatra Craiului Mountains

Florian Colea​
























*Dâmbovicioara*

Gabriel Avramovici​

























*Dâmbovicioara Gorges*, Piatra Craiului Mountains


Keys Dambovicioara Arges by Nite Dan - Enjoypixel, on Flickr​



















*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Bobytza​









Flavian Stroe​










Paul Ion​










Florin Ichim​



























*Cetățeni* - the cave hermitage (13th century)


Biserica rupestră (sec. 14-19), Schitul Negru Vodă (Cetăţeni, Argeş) by noridamar, on Flickr​






















*Leaota Mountains*

Aemona​








Cătălin Chițu 1 2​














































*Ianculești*

Mihai Popoiag​




























*Stoenești*

Cătălin Chițu​









Tudor Constantinescu​




























*Aninoasa Monastery* - fortified complex built in 1677

Ovidiu Anca​























*Slobozia*

Cristy Darie​























*Rucăr*

idorgabriel​
























*Câmpulung*

Ionut O​




























*Valea Mare*

btcristian​




























*Pitești*

Adrian Dx​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar Темишвар









DSC_0808 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr









DSC_0813 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr








DSC_0885 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr









Rainy Day by ada.sand, on Flickr








follow the sun by alei bainiky, on Flickr









Timisoara by pegase1972, on Flickr










Timisoara - St. Mary Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr








Timisoara by azeea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg










Twilight by Tuchi, on Flickr





Cluj by sdvsilviutravel, on Flickr





Benéz a havas 001_a by tothpaltamas, on Flickr





Watching a Sleepy Cluj by Tuchi, on Flickr






Cluj-Napoca airport by bortescristian, on Flickr​



Mick1954​









Mircea Costiniuc​




























*The Botanical Garden* with an 1,800 years old statue discovered in the site of Roman Napoca


Gradina Botanica - Cluj-Napoca - Martie 2013 by bortescristian, on Flickr​




romaniaeverde.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for likes! 





Maramureș








Maramureş_0177 by xlbatlle, on Flickr









Maramureş_0200 by xlbatlle, on Flickr







A Tough Row to Hoe by romaniashots, on Flickr









Maramures 200 by Jenny and Mort, on Flickr







Country scene Maramures by kathrynbullock, on Flickr​






















*Obcina*


Obcina / Maramures by kgbdd, on Flickr​



















*Mara*


Maramures on Foot 3 by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​




















*Borșa*


Landscape from Maramures by JUust Me SOmeBOdy, on Flickr​




















*Budești*


Faith (2) by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​





















*Șurdești 1988*


Maramures 1988 by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​

















*Săliștea de Sus*


Colţ de Maramureş by simistef, on Flickr​



















*Vaser Valley Mocănița*, Maramureș Mountains


Mocanita Maramures by Dumilaik, on Flickr​






















*Maramureș Mountains*


Maramures Romania by abutz, on Flickr​
















*Gutâi Mountains*


Maramures by Darocke, on Flickr





view from the top by > akela <, on Flickr​





















*Horses Waterfall*, Rodna Mountains


A small portion of the Horses' Falls by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​






















*Prislop Pass*


romania from maramures to bucovina by gabitul, on Flickr






Route 18 to Maramures by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași









RUSTY by liormania, on Flickr





e30 by sSorin., on Flickr





Iasi Cityscape by C. Anton, on Flickr​





















*Cetățuia Monastery* - 1672


Manastirea Cetatuia Iasi  by Dracula&stuff, on Flickr





Iasi by andrei paul, on Flickr​


















*Culture Palace* - 1906-1925 (built on the place of former Princely Court Palace)


tun antic Palatul Culturii by gingasd, on Flickr​





















*Jewish Cemetery*


Cemetry by liormania, on Flickr​




















*Frumoasa Monastery* - founded in 1586, present buildings from 1733-1833


Biserica Frumoasa by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​


















*Nicolae Domnesc Church* - built in 1492 near the Princely Court (now the Culture Palace), it was in this church were all the rulers of Moldavia between 1561-1809 were anointed.


Biserica Sfantul Nicolae Domnesc  by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​



















*Eminescu's Lime-Tree* - ~250 years old, this tree is where Mihai Eminescu, Romania's national poet and greatest writer, was finding inspiration. The lime-trees are often mentioned in Eminescu's poems, him being a late Romantic.


Teiul lui Eminescu by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​




















*Ion Creangă's "Bojdeuca"* - is a house in traditional peasant style where Ion Creangă lived between 1872-1889. He was a writer of peasant origin but managed to enter the most select literary circle - Junimea, with his stories in a lively and original peasant language. He was Eminescu's greatest friend and his work is very popular in Romania.

Is the oldest memmorial house in Romania.


Ion Creanga's house in Iasi by Dracula&stuff, on Flickr​






















*Spiridon Church* - founded in 1752 and rebuilt in 1804, it was initially the chapel of Moldavia's oldest hospital.

Near the bell-tower there are two fountains with inscriptions in Greek, Romanians and Turkish, mentioning the creation of water supply system in 1765.


Biserica Sf Spiridon - Iasi 026 inscriptie in araba 2656 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Biserica Sf Spiridon - Iasi 024 inscriptie in slavona 2657 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today









Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Justice Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









United Nations Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








United Nations Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









CEC Bank Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Eforie Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Edgar Quinet Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad










arad at sunset by stingoo, on Flickr





Arad by fanUTA, on Flickr





Moise Nicoara High School, Arad by mystroh, on Flickr




2012-07-26 23.37.53 by jonboyh12, on Flickr





arad at sunset by stingoo, on Flickr​























*Culture Palace* - 1913


Palace of Culture-20 by rachel_titiriga, on Flickr





Arad 2 by Nicole., on Flickr




Palace of Culture-13 by rachel_titiriga, on Flickr​






















*Traian Bridge* - 1913, scaled copy of Franz Joseph Bridge in Budapest


2012-07-27 11.42.05 by jonboyh12, on Flickr​






















*Decebal Bridge*


Podul Decebal Arad by Dani Jorza, on Flickr​





















*City Hall* - 1876


Arad by Alex Lucian, on Flickr






Arad City Hall by gabizz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest










DSC_0544 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







DSC_0697 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr














DSC_0730 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







DSC_0717 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr






DSC_0723 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr








DSC_0885 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







Untitled by Caata, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad County​










*Tălagiu*


77 0966 + 77 0973 Talagiu 11.09.11 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr​



ROvi​



























*Nădlac / Nadlak / Nagylak* - a former part of the town is now a village in Hungary. Nădlac is the main border crossing into western Romania from Hungary. 

It is also a centre of the Lutheran Slovakian community in Romania. From the 7,185 inhabitants, 43% are Slovaks.


Romania by AdelinaDogaru, on Flickr​





















*Bridge over Mureș at Conop*

V. Rus​


























*Zăbrani* - the valuable rural site towered by the (German) Catholic Church from 1771

tibishoru​



























*Gurahonț*

veniticunoiarad.blogspot.ro​









Mihai Marius​
























*Revetiș*

Bogdan Moldovan​
























*Săvârșin /Soborsin Royal Castle* built in 1680 and modified in 1816, belonged to Romanian Royal Family between 1943-1948 and from 2007 to present days. In photo: King Michael with the Arad Philarmonic musicians.


savarsin by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​

















*Șoimoș / Solymosvár Castle* - 13-15th ceturies


Cetatea Soimos by Dani Jorza, on Flickr​














*Șiria*


_DSC8053 by thenoizz, on Flickr​















*Dezna*


Panoráma a Dézna várdombról by katkaszabo, on Flickr​

















*Măderat*

Bogdan Pascu​























*Bezdin Serbian Monastery* founded in 1529, rebuilt in 1690


window by calinuus, on Flickr​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice updates, PRIMEVAL


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​








*Cercul Militar Național*


scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




deschidere by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




sala by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr





Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​





















*George Enescu Museum*


Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

















*View from inside the National Library*


dambovita by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

























*View from the Fire Tower*


vedere din foisorul de foc by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran / Törzburg Castle​










Built in 1378, the most visited objective in Romania with 400,000 visitors




Bran, Romania by Mr Gourmand, on Flickr






Looking down onto the other side of the village of Bran by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr






Dracula's Castle by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr






Bran Castle - Ageless - No Signature by Gabriel Neculai, on Flickr







Bran Castle (Törzburg) - "Dracula's Castle" (as it is marketed ...) by Conor J C, on Flickr







Bran Castle 35 by H_E_L, on Flickr







Bran Castle 32 by H_E_L, on Flickr





Bran Castle 34 by H_E_L, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vatra Dornei










Vatra Dornei by kenbonneville2003, on Flickr








romania bucovina vatra dornei by gabitul, on Flickr







Vatra Dornei by xameleia, on Flickr





Rumänien - Vatra Dornei by twinni, on Flickr





Rumänien Ostkarpaten by twinni, on Flickr





Vatra Dornei 2 by Vlahia, on Flickr





22 Februarie 2012 » Pârtia Parc Vatra Dornei by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr




romania bucovina by gabitul, on Flickr





romania by gabitul, on Flickr





romania 2011 - part 2 by gabitul, on Flickr






romania bucovina vatra dornei by gabitul, on Flickr







romania bucovina vatra dornei by gabitul, on Flickr





9 Mai 2013 » Vatra Dornei - Vârful Runc - Vârful Oușoru - Iacobeni by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slănic







SLANIC PRAHOVA (sursa: SNS-SALROM – www.salrom.ro) by Radio Romania International, on Flickr




SLANIC PRAHOVA (sursa: SNS-SALROM – www.salrom.ro) by Radio Romania International, on Flickr





Slanic-01-0005 by Andrei Dimofte, on Flickr





Slanic-01-0006 by Andrei Dimofte, on Flickr







I think we`re being followed by Alexandhru, on Flickr





Slanic Prahova, Romania by Mihaela Gh., on Flickr





Grota Miresei by bogdan.kavi, on Flickr





2009_08290652 by dacapus, on Flickr





drumul dintre slanic si manastirea crasna by noridamar, on Flickr​


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

wonderful and great picture
:wave:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ :cheers:



Sălaj / Szilágy County​












*Răstoci*


29/2013 by Mihai-ela, on Flickr​
























*Vârșolț / Varsolc*


landscape by pgpdesign (paul), on Flickr




View from the car by pgpdesign (paul), on Flickr​
























*Ileanda*


the place where I opened the eyes, first time... by gelloo, on Flickr​























*Zalău / Zilah*


zalau by pgpdesign (paul), on Flickr​

























*Șimleu Silvaniei/ Szilágysomlyó*


simleu silvaniei by ngmartian, on Flickr​



























*Jibou / Zsibó* - Botanical Garden 


Gradina Botanica “Vasile Fati” by bortescristian, on Flickr





Gradina Botanica “Vasile Fati” by bortescristian, on Flickr​



























*Moigrad*


Cetatea Porolissum by bortescristian, on Flickr​






















*Baica* - wooden church from 1645


în Baica, Sălaj by rokkeru, on Flickr​























*Nomad Roma*


Salaj by sincretic, on Flickr​

























*Benesat*


Salaj- Benesat by bogdana_czr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bacău County​










*Fundu Răcăciuni*

matrixioio​






























*Valea Budului*

nicu73​




























*Sălătruc*


IM000018 by oachi, on Flickr​


















*Slănic-Moldova*


DSC_0359 by brasoveanu.ionut, on Flickr​



















*Oituz Valley*


Cascada pe Valea Oituzului by dipsy_it, on Flickr​






















*Dărmănești*


Darmanesti by Madalina26, on Flickr





Untitled by Madalina26, on Flickr​















*Comănești*


Comanesti by Bstylestuff, on Flickr​
























*Nemira Mountains*


Nemirei - în apropierea Uzului by BogdanGoim, on Flickr



muntii nemirei by oq mioritzei, on Flickr​



















*Valea Uzului Dam*


the dam and the reflecting waters by francovschi, on Flickr​



























*Bacău* - industrial plant


CIC BACAU by Roxalia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina







Rumänien - Transalpina by twinni, on Flickr



Rumänien - Transalpina by twinni, on Flickr



Rumänien - Transalpina by twinni, on Flickr





Transalpina by catalinaAndrei, on Flickr






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Techirghiol Lake and Spa









Techirghiol Lake by Constantin Vlad EA1 29, on Flickr




Docked to rust by Raoul Pop, on Flickr





TECHIRGHIOL - The Salt Lake by Andra MB, on Flickr








IMG_4941 by RFG39kalium, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lotru Mountains and Lotru Valley











rumunsko 125 by fawke, on Flickr






P1010750 by fawke, on Flickr






DSCF1797 by fawke, on Flickr​















*Mălaia Reservoir*


Lacul Malaia by OM-Mircea, on Flickr​






















*Voineasa*


Transfg(Voineasa)_ 003 by joeilles, on Flickr





Chica Lupului by baltagmarius, on Flickr​



















*Vidra Reservoir*


Lacul Voineasa by FlorinAndro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorj County​







*Vâlcan Mountains*


Sheppard by Fire_Eyes, on Flickr




Romania, Vâlcan Mts. by Peter Fenda, on Flickr​



























*Târgu-Jiu*


IMG_5859 by Fire_Eyes, on Flickr​

























*River Jiu* - second photo - near Bâlteni


River Jiu and Bucovat - River Jiu. by Shurik eXchanger, on Flickr​



xalx68​





























*Polovragi village and cave and Olteț Gorges*

Gheorghe Chelu 1 2​


























Romania_2012-0324_095 by brooner, on Flickr​



cris'​

































*Tismana Monastery* - 14-19th centuries


Tismana by bogdan2000, on Flickr



DSC00894 by lupucris, on Flickr​


























*Bumbești*

Vasile Gheorghe​



































*Runculeț* - coal surface mining

chitigiu​

































*Radoși*

Petre Corici​






























*Near Peștișani*

ritschardc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​







Eva Jakab​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

some photos r really lovely, I can't quote all the pics, haha, great updates!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Mussoda and thanks to all guys for likes! 




Retezat








a tree shedding its skin by savoinea, on Flickr





IMG_6373 by savoinea, on Flickr







RETEZAT 25-28 AUGUST 2007 (136) by ancas1988, on Flickr








Retezat Mountain. View from Cioclovina, Hunedoara by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr








DSC07736 Retezat by ovi20, on Flickr





DSC_0076 by laszlog, on Flickr






DSC_0078 by laszlog, on Flickr




ILG_20100718_05959 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Vedere spre Retezat by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Milky Way from Pietrele - Retezat Mountains by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Metaliferi Mountains​





These mountains covering some 2,400 km² have the richest gold deposits in Europe and fifth in the world.









*Vulcan Massif*


Valcan Rock, Hunedoara County by colinx1723, on Flickr





Valcan Rock by colinx1723, on Flickr​




















*Detunatele Reserve*


detunata-bucium-sperante-bucium (17) by Asociatia Sperante sub Detunate, on Flickr​





















*Săcărâmb* - abandoned mining town famous wroldwide among scientists as the place were in 1782 for the first time the chemical element - *Tellurium* (atomic number 52), as well as several minerals have for the first time been observed: krenerit, muthmannit, săcărâmbit (nagyagit), telurit, petzit, silvanit.

Third picture: view from Săcărâmb toward Deva


Săcărâmb - panoramă by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Intrând în Săcărâmb by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Bârsău și Deva by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​






















*Crișcior - Brad Mocănița*


Criscior 5 between Rosia Montana hcv and Abrud by Pit Cristian, on Flickr





Criscior 5 Rosia Montana hcv by Pit Cristian, on Flickr​

























*Roșia Montană* - main gold mining site in Europe for 1,900 years


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Romania. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Rain Drops! 




Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt am Mieresch









Panoráma (Marosvásárhely) by T.István, on Flickr




Marosvásárhely by NikiSublime, on Flickr





view of Marosvásárhely by gdraskoy, on Flickr




River Maros (Mures) by Laszlo Reszegi, on Flickr​

























*Cultural Palace* - 1913


Kultúrpalota/Cultural Center (Marosvásárhely) by T.István, on Flickr




IMG_9758 by oamcsinger, on Flickr​






















*Administrative Palace* - 1907


Panorama Vitraliu Prefectura Tg Mures by Paul Băilă, on Flickr​



















*Synagogue* - 1900


Orthodox Synagogue, Targu Mures - Romania by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr



Orthodox Synagogue, Targu Mures - Romania by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr​



















*Village from surroundings*


Transylvanie, Roemenie by Lianne Koster, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța / Τομή / Кюстенджа /Köstence












Rhine Main Danube - windows by wonky knee, on Flickr




2006-06-20 Constanta Harbor _DSC2315 from Raw by Jon8008, on Flickr




Constanta by night by AdiRMG, on Flickr



1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr



1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr



5311 by pax, on Flickr




5263 by pax, on Flickr




DSC01172 by Flori_Photos Constanta, on Flickr




Giants in the sunset by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr




_MG_4012 by pixilhater, on Flickr​
























*Archaeological Museum* - third photo: the *Thracian horseman*, a local syncretistic deity with hundreds of altars and other artefacts in Romania and Bulgaria.


History Museum in Constanta by george_tudorie, on Flickr




IMG_2213 by noridamar, on Flickr





IMG_2213 by noridamar, on Flickr





IMG_2201 by noridamar, on Flickr






IMG_2215 by noridamar, on Flickr




IMG_2279 by noridamar, on Flickr




Constanta, Romania by kristin sue, on Flickr​























*Carol I Mosque* - 1910


sun set at the tower by the "C", on Flickr



looking down by the "C", on Flickr



Carol Mosque by AdiRMG, on Flickr​























*Roman vestiges among the city*


IMG_4583 by edie.wolf, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Harghita / Hargita Mountains and their villages​









70 km long, ~25 km wide range of volcanic origin. Maximum height: 1,800 m





View over Harghita by Istvan-Kovacs, on Flickr



escape by tamasmatusik, on Flickr




cart full of hay - Transylvanian landscape ~szénás szekér by gdraskoy, on Flickr





Untitled by Berni&Csabi, on Flickr​



















*Suseni / Gyergyóújfalu*


A hargitai fenyveserdő aljában by EmceeMike, on Flickr​




















*Harghita-Băi / Hargita Fürdõ*


old building at Hargita Fürdõ by gdraskoy, on Flickr​






















*Siculeni / Madéfalva*


40-0562-5 by 92Dragos, on Flickr​



















*Mărtiniș / Homoródszentmárton*


Church yard, Homoródszentmárton by Dotish, on Flickr​



























*Merești / Homoródalmás*


Homoród völgye by miki_fekete, on Flickr




"A kép elsõ kötelessége,hogy ünnep legyen a szem számára"(Delacroix) by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr​























*Comănești / Homoródmentén-Keményfalva*


Advent a Homoródmentén-Keményfalva by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr





Advent a Homoródmentén-Bágy by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr




Advent a Homoródmentén-Abásfalva by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr​




















*Izvoru Mureșului / Marosfő*


IR 407"CORONA" Budapest-Brasov by 92Dragos, on Flickr​























*Zetea / Zetelaka*


Zetelaka - Transylvania by Kayakman, on Flickr[





zetelaka (15) by evatessza, on Flickr





zetelaka (71) by evatessza, on Flickr​























*Văleni / Patakfalva*


Patakfalva hataraban by matyas_szabolcs, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șureanu Mountains










pillowy, majestic  by turkie09, on Flickr




hay, ho by turkie09, on Flickr




preparing...hai, gata by turkie09, on Flickr





Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr





Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr





La ceas de seara by tomutius, on Flickr





Imparatia alb-albastra by tomutius, on Flickr





'Acolo este tara mea...' by tomutius, on Flickr






Vale lângă Șureanu by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Intrând în golul alpin by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






O altă stână by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr





Corturile - panoramă by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​





















*Paved road at Dacian Sarmisegetusa*


Aleea pavată by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​






















*Cugir*


Panorama Cugir by mircea simu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to Chris, Mi3max, Charpentier, Rombi, Alex Rain Drops and all those who liked! 




Făgăraș Mountains​






For comparison with Harghita Mountains: Făgăraș Range are also 70 km long but 45 km wide and the total surface is 2.400 km². On the northern side the slopes reach 2,000 m on only 8-10 km and on the southern side on 30-40 km. Făgăraș have the highest peaks in Romania, 2,544 and 2,536 m.


Around 1,000 bears live in these mountains, as well as many lynxes and wolves.


The wilderness of the ~40 valleys on the southern side doesn't appear in the photos I post, as hickers usually target the crest and doesn't venture in the areas where interminable & thick forests have not marked trails and were because of the extremely rugged relief you can easily get lost or even die.


I'm planning a trip in this wild area in next weeks, a new edition of my adventure on Limpedea Valley which I presented on page 341 of the thread.





DSC09538 by ovi20, on Flickr




Cabana Bâlea Lac / Bâlea Lake Cabin by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​







Radu Niculiță​













Fagaras mountains by iursu, on Flickr





Muntii Fagarasului 164 by cristinalucaciu, on Flickr





Muntii Fagarasului 181 by cristinalucaciu, on Flickr




Muntii Fagarasului 180 by cristinalucaciu, on Flickr





Fagaras Mts., Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr






fagaras vanatoarea lui buteanu (7) by mateilaudoniu, on Flickr





fagaras vanatoarea lui buteanu (15) by mateilaudoniu, on Flickr




Fagaras de toamna by Radu Tuta Foto, on Flickr





romania fagaras montains by gabitul, on Flickr






Fagaras Mountains - Romania by liormania, on Flickr




romania transfagarasan by liormania, on Flickr





Balea glacier - Romania by liormania, on Flickr



Simply irresistible by CrazyBanana, on Flickr




View of Transylvania from near Lake Balea, along the Transfăgărăşan road. by cod_gabriel, on Flickr




View from the couch, on the Transfagarasan road, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr





Looking down from Vidraru dam, along the Transfagarasan road by cod_gabriel, on Flickr





IMG_7146s by tomikaro, on Flickr​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Radu Niculiță[/SIZE][/RIGHT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Breathtaking :drool:​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Romania is very natural with respect to its core, and there is no showy gloss of many countries of Western Europe. That's good, hard-working country people


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Zig_Zag!  In reality there are ugly aspects in Romania but is true that different from many European countries, it preserved some genuine nature, which combined with the climate and culture make it really pleasantful and never boring. And as I said before, better than the images are the air, the smells and the aliments which are more tasty (the vegetables and fruits) because of the fertility of soil and lesser degree of genetic modifications, use of fertilizers etc.




Turda / Torda / Thorenburg​






The city, the salt mine and the gorges



Ani Cătălina​


























Turda salt mine by Albert TAKACS, on Flickr





DSC_0319 by Noemi Dalma Soos, on Flickr




DSC_0310 by Noemi Dalma Soos, on Flickr






Cheile Turzii/Turda Gorge by TudorSeulean, on Flickr




Turda Gorges by bortescristian, on Flickr







Climbing by bortescristian, on Flickr







Turda Gorges by bortescristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park










plaiu foii 14.05 2 by sorina963, on Flickr




Distanţe înşelătoare by dani81_const, on Flickr




Piatra craiului din iezer by Alexandru Manea, on Flickr





Cornelia Doerr/Wild Wonders of Europe by The WILD Foundation, on Flickr




Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr




Zarnesti by *tulla*, on Flickr




Cealaltă jumătate a luminii by dani81_const, on Flickr




Picture 620 by iulix_chiulix, on Flickr




piatra craiului - nordica 055 by catalin.serban, on Flickr





IMG_0174 by Alina_Maria, on Flickr






Piatra Craiului crest by SirJohnofJust, on Flickr




suntem in Saua Grindului by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr





IMG_0121 by Alina_Maria, on Flickr





IMG_0153 by Alina_Maria, on Flickr





piatra craiului - nordica 013 by catalin.serban, on Flickr




IMG_7439 by Rocosmote, on Flickr​
























*Surrounding villages*


Hay stack by IvonFlickr, on Flickr




View from the guesthouse, Magura vllage by tinshack, on Flickr​
























*Zărnești* - a town of 21,681 inhabitants which is used as the main access to the mountains. A Bear Sanctuary is here where the animals live in semi-wild conditions and can be watched by visitors


Meeting Reel 1 by Budeanu FrozenAlex, on Flickr





Meeting Reel 4 by Budeanu FrozenAlex, on Flickr




ZARNESTI BEAR SANCTUARY by WSPAInternational, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

As Zig Zag said Romania is trully beautiful but for me Romania is unique because of its reach mixed human heritage, phenomenal saxon and hungarian villages and cities and its habitants.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> As Zig Zag said Romania is trully beautiful but for me Romania is unique because of its reach mixed human heritage, phenomenal saxon and hungarian villages and cities and its habitants.


Thank you Rombi! 

Yes, is ethnically diverse, beside the more architecturally visible heritage of Hungarians and Saxons there are many other groups, especially in Dobruja and Banat: Turks, Tatars, Lipovans, Ukrainians, Slovaks, Czechs and ofcourse Poles (in Bukovina) to name only the main groups.
















The summary of best photos is updated. Remember that this is only a small sellection (maybe some 1,000 posts from the over 9,000).

Summary of best photos​




*You can find this post anytime by clicking in my signature on Summary of  Romania Photos*.

The number between brackets indicates that there is more than one photo in that post. 




* HUMAN SETTLEMENTS AND CULTURE * 















*Muntenia*
Bucharest Lipscani Area 5483(7) *|* Victory Avenue 1719 , 1824 , 5154(3) , 6324(2) *|* Revolution Square 654 , 821 , 2251 , 6405(2) *|* Barbu Catargiu-Magheru-Bălcescu-Brătianu Avenue and University Square 820 , 1452 , 2028 , 2029 , 2511 , 3147 , 3149 , 4018 *|* Parliament, Unification Avenue and Unification Square , 1837 , 1856 , 2026 , 2768 , 5357(3) , 5534(3) , 6601 *|* Northern Bucharest 1210 , 1831 , 1834 , 2069 , 2101 , 2143 , 3882 , 5253(3) , 5261(4) , 6427 , 6499 , 6564 , 6619(6) *|* Cotroceni Palace and neighbourhood 2379 , 2512 , 2773 , 3977 , 6208(2) *|* Miscellaneous 5670(6) , 5907(10) , 6102(10) , 6332(11) , 6710(14) , 7091(4) , 7511(13) , 8918(11) , 8919(8) , 9002(8) 


Around Bucharest Mogoșoaia 6163(5)


Buzău County Bisoca 8254(3) Bradu Monastery 7115(3) *|* Buzău 2094 *|* Ciolanu Monastery 7104(8) *|* Colți 6537(3) *|* Gura Teghii 8349(6)(3) *|* Istrița 5611(4) *|* Land of Luana 3069 , 5279 *|* Lopătari 5236 *|* Muddy Volcanoes 2457 , 5506(6) Meledic Salt Plateau 4518 , 5505(4) *|* Nehoiu 5564 *|* Pătârlagele Area 8292(5) *|* Râmnic Valley 6987(10) *|* Siriu 9090(5) *|* Șețu 7275 *|* Terca Live Fire 367 *|* Miscellaneous 6173 , 7585(12) , 8252(4)



Prahova County Azuga Resort 4561 , 8324(2) *|* Breaza 9144(5) *|* Brebu 6214(3) *|* Bușteni Resort 1606 , 3809 , 3810 , 3811 , 6207(2) , 7455 , 7619(6) , 8613(4) *|* Comarnic 6858(2) *|* Izvoarele 7460 *|* Măneciu 7782 , 8424(2) *|* Ploiești 5126(3) *|* Poiana Țapului Resort 2915 *|* Sinaia 277 , 652 , 1607 , 3818 , 3820 , 3821 , 3823 , 6672(3) , 6562 , 6847 , 6856 , 6894 , 7451(7) *|* Slănic Salt Mine and lake 427 , 693 , 5502(2) , 9148(9) *|* Valea Doftanei 6599(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7454(11)



Dâmbovița County Dealu Monastery 5076 *|* Moreni 5219 *|* Potlogi 6097(8) *|* Pucioasa 6600(2) *|* Târgoviște 121 , 6219(3) , 6220(5) , 6476(3) *|* Viforâta Monastery 6501(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7927(15) 


Argeș County Aninoasa Monastery 660(5) *|* Brădet and Tutana monasteries7135(8) *|* Brăduleț8519(2) *|* Câmpulung Muscel 111 , 2484, 2485 , 3227 , 4542 *|* Căpățânenii Pământeni 3867 *|* Cetățeni 765 , 2494 *|* Cotmeana Monastery 115 *|* Curtea de Argeș , 4508 *|* Land of Muscel 6300(14) *|* Pitești 1746 *|* Poenari Castle 472 , 3868 *|* Pravăț 6458 *|* Sătic 6608 *|* Stoenești 5853 *|* Vidraru Dam 1464 , 1662 *|* Wooden Churches 7495(9) 
*|* Miscellaneous 7494(21) 


Romanian Plain *|* Băneasa 4906 *|* Bărăgan Steppe 4891(5) , 5009(2) , 8632(4) *|* Buftea 5303 *|* Calnovăț Island 2932 *|* Stoenești 610(5) *|* Cernica monastery and village 2435 , 2465 , 4801(3) *|* Comana Monastery and village 2012 , 2420 *|* Giurgeni – Vadu Oii Bridge over Danube 5944 *|* Giurgiu 330 , 2095 , 5337 , 5743(4) , 6515(26) , 8718(2) *|* Moara Vlăsiei 6182 *|* Neajlov River 173 *|* Nebuna Forest 2434 *|* Pantelimon 3972 *|* Păcuiul lui Soare Island 3760 *|* Snagov 5323 , 8561 , 5324(3) , 8734(2) *|* Strâmbu Hermitage 7116(3) *|* Teleorman County 7468(8) *|* Cucuieți 8307(4) *|* Vedea River 3024 *|* Zimnicea 4931(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7191(10) , 7251(7) , 7941(8) 







*Oltenia*
Vâlcea County Arnota Monastery 5160(2) , 6464(5) *|* Băile Olănești Spa 2702 , 2703 *|* Bistrița Monastery , 6465(4) , 7154(6) ,7171(3) *|* Bradu Hermitage 6577(3) *|* Brezoi 6559 , 6840(2) *|* Bujoreni 5988 *|* Călimănești - Căciulata spas & Cozia Monastery 444 , 1474 , 1970 , 4851 , 5952(2) , 6294 , 6466 , 8442(6) *|* Ciunget 7577(2) *|* Cornetu Monastery 4096 , 6411(3) *|* Dintr-un Lemn Monastery 4094 , 6360(7) *|* Govora Monastery 7986(6) *|* Grămești 3794 *|* Horezu Monastery 6477 *|* Iezer Hermitage 6576(4) *|* Păușa 2700 *|* Pietrișu 4756 *|* Saracinești Monastery 6009(8) *|* Sălătrucel 6560 *|* Tisa 6664 *|* Vidra Resort 6496 *|* Viorești 6419(6) *|* Voineasa Resort 8488(3) *|* Wooden churches in Vâlcea County 7288(15) , 7289(18) *|* Miscellaneous 7170(11) , 7413(16) , 7414(17) 


Gorj County Cărpiniș 6629 *|* Cioclovina Hermitage 7355 *|* Curtișoara 301 , 5987(5) *|* Glogova 6155(3) *|* Hobița 5163 *|* Lainici Monastery6628(2) *|* Locurele Hermitage 6032(3) *|* Polovragi Monastery and village 6053(5) , 6718(3) , 8303(3) *|* Rovinari 7720(7) *|* Șiacu 6098(3) *|* Tismana Monastery 4092 , 5161(2) , 6702(5) *|* Târgu Jiu 6140 *|* Wooden Churches 7348(16)



Mehedinți County Cerneți 6188(3) *|* Drobeta Turnu Severin 304 , 2088 , 2089 , 2090 , 2091 , 2092 , 7163(5) , 7304(3) *|* Iron Gates II Dam 3941 *|* Isverna 6210(2) *|* Obârșia Cloșani 8647(6) *|* Orșova 6696(3) *|* Strehaia Monastery 6703(8) *|* Topolnița Monastery 6711 , 8703(5) *|* Miscellaneous 6272(12) , 8348(6)


Dolj and Olt Counties Calafat 5272 , 5273 *|* Clocociov Monastery 6295(5) *|* Craiova 445 , 5912 *|* Maglavit 3796 *|* Călui Monastery 4091 *|* Oltenian Plain 4932(5) *|* Radovan Forest 5218 *|* Slatina 8946(4) *|* Sucidava Roman site 4856(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7250(12) 






*Transylvania*
Brașov County Brașov, 1958 , 2040 , 2168 , 2169 , 2087 , 3201 , 3202 , 3943 *|* Budila 5928(6) *|* Făgăraș City 2103 , 2734 , 2735 , 6859(6) *|* Land of Bârsa 690 , 2897 *|* Land of Făgăraș 2873 2926 , 2927 *|* Moeciu 3994 *|* Poiana Brașov 182 , 351 , 1985 , 5310(10) *|* Poiana Mărului 8024(2) *|* Predeal Resort 1984 , 353 , 2705 , 2706 , 6438 , 7432 , 7947 *|* Racoș 1866 , 4117 *|* Sâmbăta de Sus 6003(2) *|* Șinca Veche 611 , 6226(4) *|* Timișu de Jos 7425 *|* Zărnești 8314 



Sibiu County Dumbrăveni 6061(5) *|* Mediaș 2340 , 2344 , 4502 , 5724(6) , 6999(4) , 7271(16) *|* Păltiniș Resort 2782 *|* Sibiu 518 , 2139 , 2910 , 4866 , 6275 , 6490(6) , 8264=3(5) 


Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone Boița 5172 *|* Fântânele 6649 *|* Gura Râului 5404 *|* Orlat 6126 *|* Sadu 5358 , 5363 , 6674(4) *|* Turnu Roșu 3217 *|* Miscellaneous 7439(11) , 9091(7) 



Saxon villages Agârbiciu 5713(6) *|* Alma Vii 2067 *|* Alțâna 5318 *|* Apold 1448 , 5040 *|* Apoldu de Sus 2912 *|* Archita 6350(6) *|* Ațel 1467 , 2778 , 6176(6) *|* Avrig 6701(3) *|* Băgaciu 2066 *|* Biertan 6274 , 6286 *|* Boian 4607 *|* Bran Castle 1451 , 3750 , 6251 *|* Cașolț 2639 *|* Cața 5043 *|* Chirpăr 5034 *|* Cincu 3114 , 5212 *|* Cisnădie 428 , 839 , 2009 , 2732 , 6447(3) *|* Cisnădioara 1878 , 4901 *|* Cloașterf 6349(4) *|* Codlea 2357 *|* Cristian - Sibiu County 5440 , 6631 , 7222(9) *|* Cristian - Brașov County 7223(10) *|* Curciu 5720(13) *|* Daia 5149(2) *|* Dealu Frumos 2431 *|* Drăușeni 5545(4) *|* Hărman 1869 , 2554 , 5832(12) *|* Gârbova 1894 , 8706(6) *|* Homorod 513 , 2552 *|* Hosman 2294 , 5024 *|* Iacobeni 2293 , 2648 , 2649 , 5027 *|* Jidvei 7895(3) *|* Jimbor 8567(5) *|* Mălâncrav 235 , 2542 *|* Mercheașa 7020(5) *|* Meșendorf 4964(5) *|* Movile 6017(2) *|* Moșna 2096 *|* Nemșa 5038 *|* Ocna Sibiului 5262 *|* Petrești 5432(4) *|* Prejmer 1868 *|* Râșnov 501 , 1870 , 3802 , 5397 *|* Richiș 1940 *|* Rotbav 5031 *|* Rupea 1981 , 6148 *|* Saschiz 1779 , 2008 *|* Sânpetru 2556 , 2557 *|* Seliștat 6005(9) *|* Senereuș 3001 , 3002 *|* Slimnic 3115 *|* Șaroș Pe Târnave 2620 *|* Șeica Mică 5042(4) *|* Șomartin 5215 *|* Valchid 5001(9) *|* Valea Viilor 2626 , 5569 , 6374(3) *|* Viscri 618 , 1860 *|* Zagăr 6175(4) *|* Miscellaneous 5336(10) , 5753(12) , 5754(12) , 5755(7) , 5756(6) , 6062(6) , 6068(4) , 6174(7) , 7108(8) , 7109(8) , 7110(8) , 7447(6) , 8468(16) , 8702(11) 


Mureș County (the area not part of Székely Land) Brâncovenești 5147 , 2057 *|* Criș 8372(5) *|* Gornești 2855 *|* Gurghiu 6503(11) *|* Reghin 2903 3786 *|* Sighișoara 2146 , 4052 *|* Târnăveni 6753(7) *|* Miscellaneous 7173(10) 



Székely Land Aldea 7957(4) *|* Balvanyos 5087 *|* Bălan 7409 *|* Belin 6418 *|* Borsec 2594 , 2595 *|* Comandău 2261 *|* Comiat 6189 *|* Cozmeni 8132 *|* Crăciunel 6164(7) *|* Cotormani 2218 *|* Călugăreni 6151 *|* Covasna County 2266 *|* Forțeni 6570(2) *|* Ghelința 5301(5) *|* Gheorgheni 6292(2) *|* Ilieni 2102 *|* Izvorul Mureșului 3284 , 5011 *|* Întorsura Buzăului 1919 , 6470 *|* Lăzarea 4057 *|* Lueta 4582 , 4583 *|* Miercurea Ciuc 1884 *|* Mihăileni 6603 *|* Odorheiu Secuiesc 1815 , 5795(2) *|* Oituz 6641(2) *|* Satu Mare 8079(2) *|* Sânzieni 4003 , 4004 , 4914 *|* Târgu Mureș 4054 , 4055 , 4056 , 7153(4) , 7259(18) *|* Târgu Secuiesc 1982 , 1983 *|* Toplița 6572 *|* Tulgheș 6361(5) *|* Tușnad Băi spa 2844 *|* Valea lui Antaloc 6607 *|* Vârghiș 5711(7) *|* Zagon 4896(2) *|* Miscellaneous 5104(3) , 5255(3) , 5576(8) , 5608(8) , 5621(6) , 5643(12) , 6765(13) , 6766(16) , 7187(18) , 7189(5) , 7292(14) , 7293(7) , 7551(16) , 8505(9) , 8832(6) 







Bistrița - Năsăud County Bistrița 1745 , 6632(5) *|* Dealu Ștefăniței and Romuli 4888 , 6149 *|* Land of Năsăud 8563(5) *|* Rodna village 5596(4) *|* Sângeorz Băi spa 6424 *|* Miscellaneous 5597 , 7610(33) 



Cluj County Agârbiciu wooden church 2077 *|* Băișoara 7677(9) *|* Bologa Castle 6469 *|* Ciucea 5368 *|* Cluj Napoca 2754 , 5369 , 5871(5) , 6181(7) , 6204(2) , 9037(8) *|* Gilău 5963(3) *|* Mănăstirea 7602(8) *|* Mărgău 6535  *|* Nicula Monastery 7404(2) *|* Turda 2629 , 6146 *|* Vad 5964(6)*|* Wooden Churches 7383(11) , 7384(16) *|* Miscellaneous 7121(10) 




Land of Călata Bedeciu 5317 Huedin 4058 *|* Mănăstireni 4059 *|* Domoșu 4060 *|* Fildu de Sus 4061 *|* Huedin 4062 *|* Văleni 624 


Alba County Abrud 5866 , 7083(6) *|* Aiud , 7130(7) , 8592(5) *|* Alba Iulia 669 , 686 , 6031(5) , 8186(5) *|* Bărăbanț6186(3) *|* Blaj 5138(2) *|* Casa de Piatră 7403(2) *|* Cetatea de Baltă 5635(4) *|* Colțești 104 , 6504 , 6730 *|* Cricău 2179 *|* Gârda de Sus 6084 *|* Horea 8190(2) *|* Ighiel 8689(5) *|* Lupșa 2464 , 7136(5) *|* Poșaga 2178 *|* Râmeț Monastery 6412(3) Roșia Montană 1769 , 5865 *|* Sebeș 766 , 8249(10) *|* Sâncrai 6942(2) *|* Sânmiclăuș 6089(2) *|* Uza Valley 5150(2) 


Hunedoara County Ardeu 6351 *|* Bănița Dacian Fortress 8626(6) *|* Brad Area 8327(15) *|* Crivadia 8624(7) *|* Deva 5341 , 6135(6) *|* Geoagiu 1943 *|* Gurasada 3837 *|* Hunedoara 2254 , 2390 *|* Land of Momârlans 8356(9) *|* Jiu Valley 2007 , 5634 *|* Orăștie 3000 *|* Rapoltu Mare 6964(2) *|* Sarmisegetuza Regia and the other Dacian fortresses 1795 *|* Săcărâmb 6661 *|* Miscellaneous 7464(3)



Land of Hațeg Colț Castle 4002 *|* Ostrov 3254 *|* Sântămărie-Orlea 6103(7)



Transylvania Miscellaneous Hungarian churches 6475(11)





*Banat*
Caraș Severin County Anina 2551 *|* Băile Herculane 6461 , 6699(17) *|* Bigăr 5716(7) *|* Caransebeș 6929(4) *|* Ciclova Română 6586(6) *|* Ciudanovița 6587(2) *|* Ilova 4573 *|* Oravița 3102 , 5469(2) *|* Prisaca Reservoir 6221(2) *|* Reșița 2021 , 4571 , 6595(7) *|* Teregova 7405 *|* Miscellaneous 7194(12) , 7534(12) , 8163(8) , 8667(8) 


Timiș County Grădinari 6838 *|* Lugoj 6694(16) *|* Parța 6179(2) *|* Sânnicolau Mare 6828(7) *|* Timișoara 490 , 2145 , 2692 , 2907 , 4115 , 4961 , 6230 , 6624(3) , 6647 , 6830(14) , 8954(6) *|* Miscellaneous 7407(7) , 8949(5) 





*Crișana*
Bihor County Cheresig 5090(2) *|* Oradea 354 , 1636 , 3119 , 3130 , 3865 , 5400(3) , 6124(5) , 6338(3) , 6467(4) , 6908 , 7752(11) , 8814(5) *|* Salonta 5471(2) *|* Stâna de Vale 3995 *|* Wooden churches 7201(27) *|* Miscellaneous 7586(16) , 9142(20) 



Arad County Arad 503 , 1945 , 1946 , 2725 , 2726 , 5535(5) *|* Ineu 5971(3) *|* Lipova and Șoimoș Castle 5624(12) , 2247 *|* Săvârșin 454 *|* Land of Zarand 5164(4) , 6236 *|* Miscellaneous 7127(15) , 9123(14) 


Sălaj County Fildu de Sus 1528 *|* Jibou 6905 *|* Porolissum 6118(4) *|* Șimleu Silvaniei 6534(2) *|* Miscellaneous 7513(9)






*Maramureș - Sătmar*
Maramureș County Baia Mare 2163 , 4838(4) , 5378(7) , 6264 *|* Baia Sprie 2709 *|* Borșa 1898 *|* Ieud 2570 , 5086(2) *|* Land of Lăpuș 6726(16) *|* Land of Maramureș 7169(11) *|* Moisei 8237 *|* Poienile de sub Munte 6639(2) *|* Rogoz 813 *|* Rona de Jos 5473 , 5327 *|* Sârbi 274 *|* Sighetu Marmației 1790 *|* Șurdești 608 , 2277 *|* Vaser Valley narrow gauge steam train 728 , 2285 , 2509 , 7471(15) *|* Vișeu de Sus 6637 *|* Miscellaneous , 6034(6) , 6067(8) , 6133(4) , 7269(13) , 4788(14) , 9117(18) 




Satu Mare County Land of Oaș 8309(6) Medieșu Aurit 7261 *|* Satu Mare city 166 , 772 , 2339 , 2367 , 6395(5) *|* Miscellaneous 7515(9) 






*Bukovina* 
Cities Câmpulung Moldovenesc 6567 *|* Rădăuți 2183 *|* Siret 5804 *|* Suceava 6134(12), 6493 (9) *|* Vatra Dornei 6538(7) , 9147(13) *|* Miscellaneous 7571(13) , 9033(5) 


Villages Bălinești 6072(7) *|* Brodina 6506(5) *|* Cacica 3780 *|* Ciocănești 5243 *|* Cârlibaba 6592(6) , 6593(2) , 8934(6 ) *|* Cotârgași 6225(4) *|* Dorna Candrenilor 5559 *|* Mestecăniș Pass 7974 *|* Pojorâta 5574(6) *|* Slătioara 3751 *|* Sucevița 1523 *|* Vatra Moldoviței 5532 , 5667 , 5910 *|* Miscellaneous 5242 , 6540(5) , 8251(5) 


Monasteries Arbore 346 , 6086(5) *|* Humor 675 *|* Moldovița 8731 *|* Probota 491 , 6165 , 6166(6) *|* Putna 153 , 374 , 3263(3) , 8188(7) *|* Slatina 4753 , 6494(6) *|* Sucevița 713 , 1524 , 6530 *|* Voroneț 230 *|* Miscellaneous 6673(4) , 7192(20) 


Miscellaneous 2411 , 2412 , 3797 , 7324(14) , 7491(11) 




*Moldavia* 
Vrancea County Land of Vrancea 8301(5) Mera 7614(4) *|* Nistorești 6975(6) *|* Tulnici 6224 *|* Vrâncioaia 6644(2 *|* Wooden churches 7331(13) 



Bacău County [ Bârsești 4677 *|* Bogdana Monastery 6578(5) *|* Ghimeș-Făget 7418(2) *|* Oituz 6642 *|* Târgu Ocna 8280 *|* Trotuș Valley 6650(4) *|* Miscellaneous 7406(24) , 8411(7) 


Botoșani County Botoșani City 5170(4) *|* Hilișeu 6403(6) *|* Tincușa Hill 5237 


Iași County Hârlău 8072 *|* Iași 5794(5) , 5994(5) , 5994(5) , 5995(2) , 5998(4) , 6000(4) , 6271 , 6627 , 6808(6) , 7013(17) , 7123(10) , 7181(4) *|* Târgu Frumos 8474(2)(16) *|* Wooden churches 7019(16) *|* Miscellaneous 7122(10) 


Neamț County Agapia Veche monastery 7310(6) *|* Bârnadu 6491(5) *|* Borca 6087(4) , 7642 *|* Crăcău Negru 6658(2) *|* Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir 4960 , 5449(2) , 6657(3) , 7400(3) , 7431(8) , 8716(4) *|* Neamț monastery 6094(6) *|* Pângărați monastery and village 7114(6) *|* Piatra Neamț 6478 *|* Roman 267 *|* Sihla hermitage 386 , 4683 *|* Tarcău 6092(7) *|* Ticoș 6683 *|* Viișoara 6451 *|* Miscellaneous 2992 , 6080(4) , 7272(13) , 7509(13) , 7510(12) , 7550(10) , 8646(5) , 9127(19) 


Vaslui County Dragomirești 6453(3) *|* Florești Monastery 4984 *|* Huși 5220 *|* Mixcellaneous 7281(9) , 8335(10) 







*Lower Danube*
Brăila city 380 , 2717 , 3140 , 4820(2) , 5193(3) , 5620(8) *|* Galați city 1950 , 1951 , 1952 , 5074(5) *|* Stelnica 5444(3) 








*Dobruja* 
Constanța County *|* Capidava 8633(4) Cernavodă 7102(5) , 7756(2) *|* Cobadin 7278(2) *|* Constanța 1733 , 1882 , 2306 , 5109(5) , 5313 , 5314(3) , 5826(3) , 8972(4) *|* Eforie North and South 5626(5) *|* Eșechioi 6191*|* Fântâna Mare 5256 , 6116(2) *|* Hârșova 5585(6) , 7761(16) *|* Hazârlâc Lake 6190 *|* Histria archaeological site and museum 6625(2) *|* Istria 4897 *|* Mangalia 2182 , 2321 , 5699(6) , 5700(4) , 5701(9) , 7240(16)*|* Mamaia1747 , 4806 (3) , 6202 , 7279 *|* Medgidia 6514(3) , 6528 , 7951 *|* Mihail Kogălnicenau 7280(5) *|* Murfatlar 5072(2) *|* Neptun Resort 2004 *|* Olimp Resort 488 , 1991 *|* Sacidava Roman site 4853(4) *|* Saturn 5257 *|* Seimeni 5923(4) *|* Sinoe 5458(2) *|* Techirghiol 9153(4) *|* Tropaeum Traiani 2584 , 4879(10) *|* Tuzla 6513 *|* Miscellaneous 7197(12) , 7198(11) , 7199(8) 




Tulcea County Argamum ancient site 5315 *|* Babadag 8125(4) *|* Iaila 5900 *|* Isaccea 2721 , 5992(3) *|* Măcin 7764 *|* Niculițel 1851 , 1853 *|* Nufăru 8751(4) *|* Ostrov 5445(3) *|* Slava Cercheză 6512 *|* Slava Rusă 6113(2) *|* Troesmis Roman site 4845(2) *|* Tulcea 831 , 6147(5) *|* Turcoaia 4847 *|* Miscellaneous 5694(3) , 7235(15) 


Miscellaenous Dobruja 6145(13) , 6666(28) , 7907(7) , 8242(4) Mosques 7093(9) , 8363(7) , 9104(13) 









*Miscellaneous Romania aerials* 5416(10) , 5417(2) , 5636 , 5637(5) , 5655(4) , 7769(10) 






*Roads and Railways* 
*Transfăgărășan Road* 1673 , 4841 , 4902 , 5526 , 6566 , 8397(4) , 9135(13) , 8635(4) 







*A2 Sun Motorway* 1889 


*Tihuța Pass* 3138 , 5292 , 6069(3) , 7888 


*Salva - Vișeu* 224 


*Miscellaneous* 7595(17) 








* Archaeology – miscellanous locations* 
Ciumești Celtic Helmet 8909(3) Cucuteni Culture 4886 , 1801 , 1802 , 1803 *|* Hora from Frumușica 7950 *|* Lost World of Ancient Europe 6399(6) *|* Tărtăria Tablets 6209(3) *|* Miscellaneous 7718(9)






* Folklore* 
Călușarii ritual dance 6231 The Little Plough 7754 





*Ships* 
Borcea Steamer 2140 *|* Republica War Steamboat 3987





*Along the Danube Series*
Dolj County 5272 , 5273 Oltenița - Tulcea 4965(8) *|* Oltenița - Călărași 4966(6) *|* Călărași - Cernavodă 4967(13)







* N A T U R E * 

*Map of mountain ranges*
















*Map of national and natural parks*








*Danube Delta Biosphere* Aerials 506 , 1681 , 1684 , 1693 , 3862 , 3863 , 3888 , 7774 , 8202(7) *|* Birds 1494 , 1942 , 2451 , 2475 , 5940(11) *|* Caraorman Forest 4947(3) , 5679(5) *|* Chilia Veche 4904(3) *|* Gura Portiței 2303*|* Halmyris 3914 , 7094 *|* Letea village and forest 800 , 1806 , 1808 , 1809 , 5121(4) *|* Mahmudia 3857 *|* Mammals, reptiles and insects1902 , 1936 , 1937 , 2209 *|* Razelm, Sinoe and Golovița lakes 734 , 3185 *|* Sacalin Island 5171(6) , 5172(5) *|* Sarichioi 3030 *|* Sulina 127(2) , 1482 *|* Videos *|* 2219 *|* Miscellaneous2213 , 2886 , 5248(3) , 6323(7) , 6088(12) 7622(3) 





*Gorges, canyons and rivers* 
*Arieș* 2981 
*Crișul Repede * 2498 , 3010 
* Iron Gates Natural Park (Danube Canyon)* 293 , 642 , 1454 , 5340 , 5380 , 5885 , 6044(11 *|* Iron Gates I Dam 2677 *|* Ponicova Cave 2329 
*Lăpuș Gorges* 5073(6)
*Jiu Defile National Park* 1753 , 5955(6) , 5962(7) 
*Olt Defile* 1972 , 5311 , 8835(8) 
*Mureș Defile Natural Park* 2055 , 2510 , 3838 , 9088(9)
*Olteț Gorges* 5592(10) , 8303(2) , 

*Strei River* 3011 
*Timiș Defile* 7138 
*Tisa River* 4913 





*Other reserves and natural areas* Bugeac Lake, Constanța County 6342(4) *|* Great Brăila and Balta Ialomiței Islands 2134 *|* Limanu Lake, Constanța County 5537(2) *|* Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park 4043 , 4044 , 6016 *|* Șinca Veche primeval Forest 8346(2) 





*Mountains*


*Apuseni Nature Park* 4980(4) , 5765(7) , 6018(4) , 7556(20) , 8192(6) *|* Coliboaia Cave 4021 *|* Focul Viu Ice Cave 2312 , 3926 , 2313 *|* Gemănata Pothole 4069 *|* Humpleu Cave 5269 *|* Micula Cave1761 *|* Ponor Glade 3925 *|* Vlădeasa Massif 699 *|* Zgurăști Cave 2170 


*Baiului Mountains* 6244


*Bârgău Mountains* 1744 , 7612(7)




*Bistrița Mountains* 2923 , 2925 , 5360(5) , 7967(4) 




*Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park* 4826(5) , 7961(4) , Bicaz Gorges 1502 , 6042(2) *|* Hășmaș Mountains1572 , 1575 , 2193 , 9109(13) 






*Bucegi Natural Park* *|* Eastern side 1611 , 2150 , 3728 , 5708(7) 6180(2) *|* The Plateau 486 , 2065 





*Buila - Vânturarița National Park* 372 , 5898(2) , 8025(17) 





*Călimani National Park* 2035 , 3209 , 5387(3) , 5388(2) , 7612(11) , 8780(3) , 8985(8)







*Căpățânii Mountains* 5113(8) , 5322 , 6291(3) , 8562(7) , 8699(5) 







*Ceahlău National Park* 489 , 1648 , 1649 , 1651(3) , 1654 , 1655 , 1659 , 2104 , 2862 , 3714 , 4079 ,4081 , 5124 , 5267 , 7943(12) , 7963(8) 





*Cindrel Mountains and Natural Park* 6377(4) 


*Ciucaș Mountains* 340 , 342 , 809 , 1864 , 2244 , 2698 , 2699 , 2995 , 2996 , 5018 , 5385 , 5386 , 7266 , 9018(6)




*Cozia National Park* 1975 , 1976 , 1978 , 1979 , 3971 , 5350 , 5351(5) , 6291(4) , 7858(5)


*Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park* 644 , 1961 , 1962 , 1964 , 1965 , 2863 , 5344(6) , 8304(2) , 8982(6) 



*Făgăraș Mountains* 1677 , 1679 , 1861 , 2291 , 2295 , 2630 , 2914 , 5707(6) , 5738(3) , 6035(14) , 6331(15) , 6430 , 6754 , 7735(4) , 7829(8) , 9166(20)





*Gilău Mountains* 2814 , 8769(4) , 8726(4) 


*Godeanu Mountains* 6138(8) , 5225 


*Gutâi Mountains* 3075 


*Harghita Mountains* 2187 *|* Lake St. Ann 2018 , 5254 , 9164(18)



*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains* 2292 , 7750(13) , 9020(6) 



*Întorsurii Mountains* 7308 


*Latorița Mountains* 3735 , 5114(4) , 8041(7) , 8230(2)(7) 


*Leaota Mountains* 2489 , 5452(8) , 5686(10)


*Lotru Mountains and Valley* 320 , 1604 , 1605 , 2606 , 2608 , 2613 , 3289 , 3842 , 8245(4) 


*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park* 167 , 5613(7) , 8655(9)



*Măcin Mountains and Măcin National Park* 332 , 2319 , 2807 , 2808 , 2809 , 6407


*Mehedinți Mountains* 2869 , 2878 , 2906 , 5046(6) , 8703(6)



*Metaliferi Mountains* 5063(7) ] *|* Detunatele 222 


*Nemira Mountains* 5264(6) , 6376(6)


*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park* 678 , 1841 , 1844 , 1850 , 5777(19) , 7643(1)



*Parâng Mountains* 1921 , 1922 , 1923 , 1924 , 2020 , 2879 , 2880 , 2930 , 2953, 2954 , 5232 , 5766(11) , 6168 , 6252(5) , 7693(2) , 8191(3) *|* Olteț Gorges 8078(2) 


*Piatra Craiului National Park* 137 , 496 , 841 , 1466 , 1704 , 1707 , 1708 , 2121 , 2122 , 2124 , 2126 , 2128 , 2129 , 2917 , 2918 , 3012 , 3168 , 3259 , 3755 , 3830 , 3831 , 3832 , 3833 , 7755(19) , 7927(7) , 9170(21) 




*Piatra Mare and Postăvaru Massifs* 2870 , 5681(3)


*Piule - Iorgovanu (or Little Retezat) Mountains* 4996(9) *|* Buta Gorges 8207(6) 


*Plopiș Mountains* 5418(7)


*Rarău - Giumalău Mountains* 2115 , 2679 , 2948 , 6177(6) , 8149(7) , 8516(8) , 8896(6) *|* Slătioara Primeval Forest 729 


*Retezat Mountains and National Park* 843 , 1468 , 1587 , 1588 , 1592 , 1593 , 1597 , 1598 , 1600 , 1992 , 1993 , 2572 , 2875 , 2876 , 3827 , 4611 , 5223 , 5278(3) , 5672(8) , 5806(13) , 5807(17) , 6008(11) , 625(7) , 7817(5) , 8170(5) 


*Rodna National Park* 2286 , 2708 , 4029 , 4030 , 4031 , 4034 , 4035 , 4036 , 4037 , 5330(6) , 5412(16) , 5645(6) , 6383(14) , 7612(17) , 8738(11) *|* Blue Cave and Source of Iza 7730(11) 




*Rucăr - Bran Corridor* 2789 , 2790 , 2791 , 6901 , 7204(15) , 8196 


*Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park* 1955 , 4555 




*Siriu Mountains* 1999 





*Stânișoara Mountains and Vânători-Neamț Nature Park* 8956(4) 





*Șureanu Mountains and Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Natural Park * , 2687 , 2689 , 6105(14) , 7897(5) , 8969(8) , 9165(14) Bolii Cave 2463 *|* Șura Mare Cave 6055(5) 



*Tarcău Mountains* 2268 , 2270 , 4848(6) , 6375(6), 8420(5)



*Trascău Mountains* 5062(9) , 5862(5) , 9004(8) *|* Întregalde Valley 2469 *|* Vânătările Ponorului 3726 


*Țarcu Mountains* 365 , 1470 , 4956 , 5224 , 6108(3)(2) , 8171(4) , 8776(4



*Țibleș Mountains* 5334(4) , 8151(5) 




*Vâlcan Mountains* 8933(7) 





*Vlădeasa Mountains* 2296 , 2299 , 3979 , 7716(8) , 8157(2) , 8782(8) 


*Vrancea Mountains and Putna - Vrancea Natural Park* 3742 , 5141(3) , 5683(11) , 5728(6) , 5742(5) , 5763(6)





*Miscellaneous natural landscapes* 
Odorhei Depression 5973(13) *|* Maramureș County 6028(8) *|* Southern Carpathians 8973 






*Wildlife* 
Bears 196(2) , 1457 , 1458 , 1741 , 1768 , 1941 , 1986 , 2174 , 2830 , 2833 , 2834 , 2899 , 3824 , 4881(2) , 4943 , 5060 , 5926(4) , 8246 , 8883(2) *|* Other mammals 5602(4) Miscellaneous 5453(8) , 5455(9) 
.
.
.
.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Post #9170 is just perfect! 

Thanks for sharing, PRIMEVAL! 

 :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Little Universe! 



Colibița Reservoir and Resort, Călimani Mountains












Colibita lake and surroundings, Bistrita by capreoara, on Flickr




Colibita 2006 222 by dyancorutiu, on Flickr




Colibita by bortescristian, on Flickr





Colibita by bortescristian, on Flickr




feerie in Colibita by zaducu, on Flickr




colibita by hcbbu, on Flickr




Untitled by hcbbu, on Flickr​





portalbn.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Straja Resort, Vâlcan Mountains​





The resort is situated at 1,445 m close to Straja Peak (1,868 m).


On the northern side is the Jiu Valley Depression, a heavily industrialized area isolated among mountains and Romania's main carcoal mining region, with five towns and several villlages totalizing ~170,000 inhabitants.






















Straja. Wonderland by mihaisimi, on Flickr





straja by felix dobritoiu, on Flickr




straja25 by felix dobritoiu, on Flickr




straja by felix dobritoiu, on Flickr



straja by felix dobritoiu, on Flickr






DSC_1186 by ana_maria_nitu, on Flickr




Straja by Voyagers-Club, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great work @PRIMEVAL .. amazing photos from Romania that have amazing landscape with great history and people , Romania its filled with amazing things ..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dr. Luay!




Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains​







Situated at 1,600 m on Transalpina Road, the resort was created in 1930 but consisted for decades in just 2-3 chalets. It developed mostly after 2000 and is still growing, having not yet established administrative situation. 




Ranca by geordanul, on Flickr





Ranca by geordanul, on Flickr




Rânca Panorama by eaglex, on Flickr




Last moments by Ovidiu H., on Flickr





Untitled by Ovidiu H., on Flickr




Ranca by geordanul, on Flickr





peisaj Ranca by Lavinia P, on Flickr






ranca-transalpina by pretykatt2, on Flickr​














Every year in September on the Trasalpina road between Novaci and Rânca, the Rânca Stage of the National Rally Championship of Hill Climb is held.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baia Mare and Baia Sprie​










*Baia Mare / Nagybánya / Frauenbach*


Baia Mare as seen from Igniș by eaglex, on Flickr






Maramu' by eaglex, on Flickr​

























*Baia Sprie / Felsőbánya / Mittelstadt*



Baia Sprie by romeolazar, on Flickr






DSC_0161 by romeolazar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Adamclisi / Civitas Tropaensium​








The ruins of the Roman city founded in 109 CE and which lasted until 587 when the Avars detroyed it and original sculptures of Tropaeum Traiani monument in Adamclisi Museum.



Fort wall by ZeDevil, on Flickr






Tropaeum Traiani Lion rain spout by mhoratius, on Flickr





Tropaeum Traiani 058 by mhoratius, on Flickr​
















Oriental-style fountain and view of the village


The Turkish "cisme" by cristian.olariu, on Flickr







rural landscape by [andreea], on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​








Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for likes, especially to Bogdan for the very many of them! 




Dâmbovicioara











29.08.2005 dambovicioara 232 by giani, on Flickr





IM000403 by giani, on Flickr




29.08.2005 dambovicioara 134 by giani, on Flickr






29.08.2005 dambovicioara 104 by giani, on Flickr





29.08.2005 dambovicioara 083 by giani, on Flickr






29.08.2005 dambovicioara 136 by giani, on Flickr





PODU DAMBOVITEI, COM.DAMBOVICIOARA by Fraton, on Flickr




PODU DAMBOVITEI, COM.DAMBOVICIOARA by Fraton, on Flickr





Dambovicioara by whit3_sharkk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovița County​








*Bezdead*


bezdead by mangutapaul, on Flickr







bezdead by mangutapaul, on Flickr​




















*Dealu Monastery* - church from 1500, cloister from 1912


targoviste-manastirea dealu by mangutapaul, on Flickr​




















*Cobia Monastery* - church from 1582, bell tower from 17th century

Andreea V​































*Potlogi* - Brâncoveanu's Palace from 1699 and A1 Motorway












Eros Nicolau​




























*Leaota Mountains*


Leaota Panorama de la 6000m by buiak, on Flickr​




Radu Niculiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila-Vânturarița National Park​





Beside the proper territory of the park (which is the newest and smallest national park in Romania, only 41 km²), the massif is surrounded by interminable forests. Only on the southern side, from the last village to a hermitage close to the massif, there are 15 km on a forestry road. 

To the north, the mountain jungle extends 55 km in straight line (Căpățânii, Lotru, Cindrel) up to Transylvania.










Here is a photo I took in 2005 from a promontory near Muereasca Valley (Căpățânii Mountains), somewhere east of Buila-Vânturarița Massif.



​







Next are photos from other authors on Flickr.




*The southern side*


buila 508 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr




buila 576 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr



buila 582 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr




buila 399 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr






buila 401 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr




buila 429 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr





buila by DeViL Andrew, on Flickr​



















*Cheia Gorges* - Cheia is a river that flows through the northern side of the massif, passes through the long Cheia Valley (some 25 km) and spills into the Olănești River.


buila 639 by adriantanasescu, on Flickr​

















*Pahomie Hermitage* - founded in 1520, church reconstructed in 1952 in the initial appearance


buila 081 by catalin.serban, on Flickr​



















*The Plateau* - the massif has a plateau similar to the one of Bucegi Mountains (but smaller) that stretches on much of massif's lenght - ~ 14 km. 


Buila by DeViL Andrew, on Flickr​


















*Distant view of the massif* from the south. In first photo, the city of Râmnicu Vâlcea in foreground (the city is at some 27 km from the massif).


Ramnicu Valcea by golesti valcea, on Flickr



Popesti, Viaduct Fatu, Feteni, Muntii Buila Vanturarita by golesti valcea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​









Another photo of mine taken from Muereasca Valley, this time toward the Cozia Massif across the Olt, some 10 km in straight line.





















Photos form other authors


DSC_4803 by mais_oui_cest_moi, on Flickr




Cozia by Dorinnn, on Flickr





Cupa Aerozone 2010 by thenoizz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Painting details of Bukovina monasteries​











*Arbore Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1541


Arbore (4) by KLMircea, on Flickr​





















*Moldovița Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1537. Second photo: typical graffiti added by Austrian visitors in 19th century, when Bukovina was part of Austrian Empire.


Moldovita Monastery, Romania by Sheepdog Rex, on Flickr




Romania - monastero di Moldovita by ghost.monkey, on Flickr​






















*Voroneț Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1547


24 Februarie 2013 » Mănăstirea Voroneț by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr





Last judgment paint in Voronet monastery by marches-lointaines.com, on Flickr




24 Februarie 2013 » Mănăstirea Voroneț by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr



blue, Buchenland, Bukovina, Lens Nikon 16-85mm f-3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor, Mănăstirea Voroneț, Romania, Voronet Monastery-5.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr​




















*Humor Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1535


Detail of Humor Monastery by CLMCL, on Flickr​























*Sucevița Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1596


23 Februarie 2013 » Mănăstirea Sucevița by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​






















*Râșca Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1542


18 Mai 2013 » Mănăstirea Râșca by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben











IMG_8431 by ariadna_a, on Flickr




View from the Golden Tulip elevator by V.Matuszewski, on Flickr





Window on Sibiu by AquaZeiss, on Flickr




Sibiu panorama by Puiuen, on Flickr





Carpatair at Sibiu Airport by AquaZeiss, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to all guys for likes! 



Bucharest by me - today










Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*United Nations Boulevard with the Ministry of Defense in backdrop*


United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





















Nicolae Staicovici Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Kogălniceanu Square and Statue*

Mihail Kogălniceanu (1817-1891) was a Moldavian-born Romanian liberal statesman, lawyer, historian and publicist; he became Prime Minister of Romania on October 11, 1863, after the 1859 union of the Danubian Principalities under Domnitor Alexandru Ioan Cuza, and later served as Foreign Minister under Carol I. 

A polymath, Kogălniceanu was one of the most influential Romanian intellectuals of his generation.


Kogălniceanu Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Elisabeta Boulevard*


Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN0441 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*University Square*


University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Potpourri - villages across provinces​








Villages form various historical / ethnographic regions with their different architecture, culture and natural environment







*Traniș, Sălaj County*

MallPraxisDj​



























*Tisa-Silvestri, Bacău County* - a village in the Moldavian Plateau, vast region of hills with a charming, remote athmosphere

neica nimeni​

































*Valea Boroș / Borospataka, Harghita County* - in the cold depressions of Székely Land, where the forests thrive with wild animals in the proximity of villages

Endre Bodor​

































*Briheni, Bihor County* - a village in Codru-Moma Mountains

Marius Haneș​

































*Tătărăști-Birtin, Hunedoara County*

mihaiflorinela​

































*Bicazu Ardelean, Neamț County* - a formerly Transylvanian village included in the county which is situated mostly in Moldavia


Bicaz Ardelean, churches by rh1192, on Flickr​



























*Groși, Arad County* - in the Land of Zarand (Zarand Mountains)

hannibal2000​

































*Schiulești, Prahova County* - the village is mostyl known for the Crasna Monastery found in its vicinity, in very beautiful, forested landscape


ILG_20110326_07740 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




2009_08290511 by catalin, on Flickr​



























*Cernădia, Gorj County*

Crina Stanciu 1 2​












































*Vulcan / Wolkendorf, Brașov County* - a formerly important Saxon village in Land of Bârsa (the depression and former Saxon Seat around Brașov)


Sat by razvanvg, on Flickr​



























*Săcădate / Sakadat / Sakadaten, Sibiu County* - a village near Avrig whose origin is disputed: either was founded by Germans, Romanians or Hungarians.

The photo shows a common fest between the three ethnic groups, each one in its particular costumes and with their Orthodox, Lutheran and Catholic priests.


AGY_2126 by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr




AGY_2395 by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr



AGY_2381 by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr



AGY_2348 by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr​




























*Csangos in Ghimeş-Făget / Gyimesbükk, Bacău County*. Csangos are an ethnic group of disputed origin - either Hungarians that moved from Transylvania into Moldavia and became mostly Romanianized, or Transylvanian Romanians that have been Magyarized in late middle age then passed into Moldavia 


Untitled by Ádám Gyula, on Flickr​



























*Bistrița Bârgăului, Bistrița-Năsăud County*


Bistrita Bargaului by ioana131, on Flickr​



























*Straja, Bacău County* - a village on Trotuș Valley


Raul Trotus - Straja, Bacau by Marius Stoian, on Flickr​



























*Ceauașu de Câmpie / Mezőcsávás, Mureș County* - a half-Hungarian village in the Transylvanian Plateau, a hilly / plain area shared between Cluj, Bistrița-Năsăud and Mureș counties with particular culture.

Teodor Cardei​

































*Pârteștii de Jos, Suceava County* - in the typical landscape of Bukovina

Cezar Popescu​














.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park











A Funtinelli tisztáson by leszaiistvan, on Flickr




Szarvasbőgés ideje jő by leszaiistvan, on Flickr






Untitled by kinga., on Flickr





Călimani mountains 3 by diana.palade, on Flickr




Gospodarie munteneasca by tomutius, on Flickr




scaunul domnului 10 dec 2006 1043 by Csabi&Dana Szabo 1997-2012 !, on Flickr





Călimani mountains by diana.palade, on Flickr



látkép by lbela76, on Flickr




Romania, Căliman Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr





PB302073 by radubutnaru, on Flickr





PB302089 by radubutnaru, on Flickr






PB301981 by radubutnaru, on Flickr






calimani august 2005_0125 by Csabi&Dana Szabo 1997-2012 !, on Flickr







calimani august 2005_0096 by Csabi&Dana Szabo 1997-2012 !, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Waterfalls in the wilderness of Carpathian jungle​










*Horses Waterfall, Rodna Mountains* - 90 m high, the tallest in Romania




























*Beușnița Waterfall, Anina Mountains* (Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park)



























*Bridal Veil Waterfall, Vlădeasa Mountains* (Apuseni Nature Park)
































*Bâlea Waterfall, Făgăraș Mountains* - on Transfăgărășan Road






























*Lolaia Waterfall, Retezat Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains









nature by adrian.haisan, on Flickr




209 - [PTeslei] Liziera by LurkerAsh, on Flickr





113 - [MNeamtului] Paraie by LurkerAsh, on Flickr




Red Mountain - Romania 2011 by ROMANIA 2011 100%, on Flickr




Ciucas, Romania by Catalin Marian, on Flickr






Mioriţa by adrian.haisan, on Flickr




ciucas de toamna by @sporgirl, on Flickr





The Look-Out by Watt Design, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caraiman Peak (2384 m) and Bușteni Resort, Bucegi Mountains











Heroes' Cross Caraiman by Radu Pavel, on Flickr





Caraiman by Catalin Pruteanu, on Flickr




caraiman by CiprianMihai, on Flickr





a glimpse of bucegi by catadrag, on Flickr





Bucegi - Panorama 3 by mr.cacadu, on Flickr




IMG_4871 by tstelian, on Flickr




Busteni by night by morbidel, on Flickr





up above by mooshfly, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome photos of Romanian villages , in general Romania it's amazing , i hope one day to visit it .. Thanks @PRIMEVAL ..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dr. Luay for the encouraging words! 



Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău County









paclele mici/vulcanii noroiosi/buzau/romania by daniela smara, on Flickr




paclele mici/vulcanii noroiosi/buzau/romania by daniela smara, on Flickr




paclele mici/vulcanii noroiosi/buzau/romania by daniela smara, on Flickr




Buzau by 1001chip, on Flickr




Mud volcano Near Buzau by uzi yachin, on Flickr



Mud Volcanoes by Jana..(very busy), on Flickr



Vulcanii noroioși – Buzău by Blog de Calatorii, on Flickr



Vulcanii noroioși – Buzău by Blog de Calatorii, on Flickr



Vulcanii noroioși – Buzău by Blog de Calatorii, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad /Herkulesfürdő Spa











Staţiunea Băile Herculane by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr






Staţiunea Băile Herculane by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr





Staţiunea Băile Herculane by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr





herculane 185 by catalin.serban, on Flickr





Misty Hills by Sigrid and Alex, on Flickr




Baile Herculane by marius.bejan, on Flickr





Vinturatoarea Waterfall - Cerna`s Valley - Romania (2) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr




Coronella Austriaca sau Şarpele de Alun by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




Pin Negru pe stânci by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




Stâncării la Herculane by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




In Crovuri -Baile Herculane -Romania (5) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr​


















*Villa of Empress Sissi of Austria*


Cameră conservată din Vila Elisabeta (Sissi) by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Durău Resort, Ceahlău Massif and Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir












Durau by Dorinnn, on Flickr






Winter dream by marirom, on Flickr






DSC02761 by andrei.cretu, on Flickr






Camping near Ceahlău Massif by Brave Lemming, on Flickr





DSCF8766 by Alin Barbacaru, on Flickr





izvorul muntelui - cirpian 03 - 043.jpg by alexaraducristian, on Flickr





romania izvorul muntelui lake by gabitul, on Flickr





000052a by narcisbabu, on Flickr




DSC02840 by andrei.cretu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Letea mosaique savannah forest, Danube Delta​










A World Heritage Site, this is one of Europes extremely few true lowland wilderness areas, a primeval landscape, created by soil, climate and to a great extent by the grazing and browsing of healthy numbers of large herbivores, especially c 2000 wild horses and about 400 very aurochs-like primitive cattle, both of which have existed here in a wild state for centuries, together with red deer and earlier also fallow deer and wild ass/Kulan.





Marcin Dobran​
















Pădurea Letea by Neagrigore, on Flickr










Padurea Letea by depresie, on Flickr








Padurea Letea by depresie, on Flickr









IMG_1199 by Bellfagor, on Flickr






IMG_1202 by Bellfagor, on Flickr






d05 letea - dunele by cattaling, on Flickr







Sand dunes by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr







Dunele de nisip din Letea by sorina963, on Flickr







Letea ile by francovschi, on Flickr







Pădurea Letea by Neagrigore, on Flickr​


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Such a beautiful and rich landscape in Romania, stunning!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giorgio said:


> Such a beautiful and rich landscape in Romania, stunning!


Thank you Giorgio! 



Măcin Mountains National Park​








This area is perhaps the most magic in Romania, not only because are the oldest mountains (formed some 370-270 millions years ago) and their extraordinary biodiversity (although they cover only 1% of country's surface, here live 50% of the species), but mostly because of the very old and rich history of the place.




Măcin Mountains are one of the best places in Europe for bird spotting, 181 species living here. In autumn here hunt around 10,000 day predatory birds from various species.






At Isaccea (called in antiquity Noviodunum, a town north of Măcin Mountains) was since Prehistory the main point were the Danube could be passed because of shallow water and by here countless peoples passed over centuries and millenia, more than in any other part of Europe because Romania and particularly Dobruja was on the route of migrations from Eurasian steppes toward southern and western Europe.


Here is a list of known peoples that lived or passed through Dobruja, usually coming here by the Danube's ford at Issacea:


from Wikipedia

-The people of Hamangia Culture (that created the "Thinker of Cernavodă"), of* Anatolian* origin, arrived here around 5200 BCE

-8th century BCE - the material culture of local Thracians differentiate from the southern Thracians, thus appearing the *Getae* or Dacians

-*Greeks* from Miletus (in Turkey) founded first colonies in 657 BCE 

-In the 6th century BC, the first *Scythian* (Iranian speaking groups) groups began to enter the region

-In 514 BCE King Darius I of *Persia* subdued the Getae living in the region

-At about 430 BCE, the *Odrysian* (Thracian) kingdom under Sitalkes extended its rule to the mouths of the Danube

-In 339 BC, Dobruja's Scythian King Atheas was defeated by the *Macedonians *under King Philip II, who afterwards extended his rule over Dobruja

- In 3rd century BCE, *Celts* settled in the north of the region (Noviodunum was founded by them and the name is Celtic)

-Around 200 BCE, the *Bastarnae* (a Germanic tribe) settled in the area of the Danube Delta

-Around 100 BCE King Mithridates VI of *Pontus* extended his authority over the Greek cities in Dobruja

- After 55 BCE the *Dacians* under King Burebista conquered Dobruja and all the Greek colonies on the coast, but their rule ended in 44 BCE

- In 46 CE Thracia (Bulgaria) became a *Roman* province and the territories of present Dobruja were absorbed into the province of Moesia

-In 118 CE Hadrian intervened in the region to calm a *Sarmatian* (Iranian group) rebellion

-In 170 CE *Costoboci* (Maramureș Dacians) invaded Dobruja

- In 248 a coalition of *Goths*, *Carpians* (Moldavian Dacians), *Taifali* (Germanics), Bastarnae and *Hasdingi *(Germanics) devastated Dobruja

-During Justin I's rule (518-527), Antes and *Slavs* invaded the region

- In 529, the* Gepid *(Germanic tribe) commander Mundus repelled a new invasion by *Bulgars *(Turkic people) and Antes

-*Kutrigurs *(Turkic) and *Avars *(Turkic) invaded the region several times until 561–562

-In 681 Dobruja became part of the First Bulgarian Empire

-On Byzantine emperor's demand, Sviatoslav I of Kiev occupied Dobruja in 968. He also moved the capital of *Kievan Rus*' to Pereyaslavets, in the north of the region

-Beginning with the 10th century, Byzantines accepted the settling of small groups of *Pechenegs *(Turkic) in Dobruja

-In 1064, the great invasion of the *Uzes *(Turkic) affected the region

-*Cumans *(Turkic) came in Dobruja in 1094 and maintained an important role until the advent of the Ottoman Empire

- In 1241, the first *Tatar *groups invaded Dobruja

-In 1263–1264, Byzantine Emperor gave permission to Sultan Kaykaus II to settle in the area with a group of *Seljuk Turks* from Anatolia. The Tatars and Turks of Dobruja are today the oldest surviving Muslim community in Europe

-In 1389 Dobruja came under the control of Mircea the Elder, ruler of Wallachia

-Occupied by the Turks in 1420, the region remained under *Ottoman *control until the late 19th century.

-Groups of Turks, *Arabs *and Tatars settled in the region, the latter especially between 1512 and 1514

-In 17th-18th centuries *Lipovans *(Russians) immigrated in the region of the Danube Delta

-After 1775, *Cossacks *were settled in the area north of Lake Razim by the Turkish authorities

-In the second part of the nineteenth‑century, *Ruthenians *from the Austrian Empire also settled in the Danube Delta

- After the Crimean War (1853), a large number of *Crimean Tatars* were forcibly driven away from Crimeaand settled in the centre of the region

- In 1864, *Cherkess *(a Caucasian people) were settled in the wooded region of Măcin Mountains

- *Germans *from Bessarabia also founded colonies in Dobruja between 1840 and 1892

-*Bulgarians *migrated in Dobruja in the first half of 19th century

-*Romanian *shepherd and other economic groups from all principalities (Wallachia, Moldavia and Transylvania) have continous settled the region during middle age and modern time

-Greeks, Armenians, Jews, Roma and other ethnic groups have lived here since middle age or even since Antiquity

-Between 1926 and 1938, about 30,000 *Aromanians *from Bulgaria, Macedonia and Greece were settled in Southern Dobruja (now belonging to Bulgaria) but will be relocated in Northern Dobruja during a population exchance in 1940







Landscape in Macin region. by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr







D38K7260 by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr







Freedom way by altrix, on Flickr







Macin Mountains by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr







19082007639 by stanescudd, on Flickr







19082007665 by stanescudd, on Flickr







Sparrowhawk Accipiter nisus by mugur paun, on Flickr







P1040551_1920x1080 by Ciprian Lucian, on Flickr






D38K7851 by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr







Macin - people by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr







Macin - people by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr







Macin - people by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr







P1040576_1920x1080 by Ciprian Lucian, on Flickr







Pohorie Maçin by Photo Nature, on Flickr







IMG_1847 by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr







Landscape in Macin region. by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr





Priveliste de pe Mtii Macin by Moon_On_I, on Flickr







Landscape in Macin region. by jwsteffelaar, on Flickr​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh man! Bucharest is stunning :drool: , not to mention the nature sceneries ant those national parks, all in all Romania is such a magnificent country :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

algeriAholic said:


> Oh man! Bucharest is stunning :drool: , not to mention the nature sceneries ant those national parks, all in all Romania is such a magnificent country :cheers:


Thank you AlgeriAholic! More to come. 





Gurghiu / Görgényi Mountains​








They cover 1,690 km² and the maximum height is 1,777 m.


On their northern limit, together with Călimani Mountains they form the Defile of Mureș. The southern limit is the Bucin Pass, that separates them from Harghita Mountains, a volcanic range.


Gurghiu are too of volcanic origin. Like all the mountains in Székely Land, they're filled with bears, wolves and other wild animals and the nature is healthy and little influenced by man. The villages in the area have well preserved traditions, folk architecture and beautiful natural settings, although is a little known and almost not visited at all area.



The barked trees in one photo are the work of bears.




muntii gurghiului by Coufal Milan, on Flickr




Görgényi havasok by KKPetra, on Flickr





muntii gurghiului by Coufal Milan, on Flickr





amikor a fotóst fotózzák by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr




muntii gurghiului by Coufal Milan, on Flickr





muntii gurghiului by Coufal Milan, on Flickr





Under the big tree by Dósa Andrei, on Flickr





Untitled by Dósa Andrei, on Flickr​

















Video by me in the Mociar Forest Reserve of venerable oak trees


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains​










Misterious area in the former heart of Gothic Kingdom (4th century CE) where hermitages were dug in rock between 4th century CE and 13th century. The first were Audian monks (a Paleochristian sect) from Anatolia that lived here between 4-6th centuries, then, after an interruption of several centuries, the monastic settlements were revived and new were built during middle age. They lwere inhabited until 18th century.



The caves, nevertheless, were inhabited since prehistory and in bronze-iron ages several grafitti were made, especially with represenations of daggers and lances.


Iulian Gavriluță​



























P1040949 by noridamar, on Flickr






buzau 109 by catalin.serban, on Flickr









buzau 114 by catalin.serban, on Flickr









buzau 140 by catalin.serban, on Flickr








buzau 145 by catalin.serban, on Flickr





P1190722 by noridamar, on Flickr







P1190722 by noridamar, on Flickr






Piatra Ingaurita by noridamar, on Flickr






IMG_3195 by noridamar, on Flickr






IMG_3202 by noridamar, on Flickr






Piatra Ingaurita by noridamar, on Flickr







Schitul Agatonul Nou by noridamar, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Park​












*Borțig Glacier Pothole*












Bortig by al.carda, on Flickr​

























*Sighiștel Canyon* - 200 caves in this short canyon. Among them, some of the most precious in the world, including Coliboaia Cave with oldest paintings in the world - 35,000 yo


Sighistel Valley 360 by CsabaPapp, on Flickr




Szegyesd (Sighistel) by CyberElectronics, on Flickr





Vizes barlang (Entz cave) by CyberElectronics, on Flickr​


























*Ruginoasa Ravine*


P1000977 by calin67blue, on Flickr​




















*Galbena Rocks*


Pietrele galbene by al.carda, on Flickr



De pe pietre by al.carda, on Flickr​

























*Vârciorog Waterfall*


Cascada Varciorog, zona Arieseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr​























*Meziad Cave*


Pestera Meziad, Parcul Natural Apuseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr





Pestera Meziad, Parcul Natural Apuseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr






Pestera Meziad, Parcul Natural Apuseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr




Pestera Meziad, Parcul Natural Apuseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr





Pestera Meziad, Parcul Natural Apuseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr​

























*Ordâncușa Gorges*


Pe Cheile Ordancusii2 by vilceloiu, on Flickr





DSC_1953 by laszlog, on Flickr​


























*Scărișoara Glacier Cave*


DSC_1915 by laszlog, on Flickr




DSC_1891 by laszlog, on Flickr​

























*Bârsa Glacier Pothole*

Adrian Roșca​


























*Other sights*


P1000846 by calin67blue, on Flickr



Cascada Varciorog, zona Arieseni by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țarcu Mountains​










900 km² in surface and 2,199 m high, they are part of last European Intact Forest Landscape outside the boreal region.






"Equillibrium" by alino_dr, on Flickr





Ţarcu by leszaiistvan, on Flickr





Muntele Mic - in spate Tarcu by bergamont, on Flickr







Spre Tarcu by romeo c., on Flickr




"Natural Park &Reserve of narcissus"-Zervesti,Romania by alino_dr, on Flickr





... by leszaiistvan, on Flickr




Ţarcu - Virgin Forest by leszaiistvan, on Flickr





STANA in caldarea lu' TARCU by master75, on Flickr






Tarcu Mountains - Romania (1) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr






IMG_4727 by mihaisimi, on Flickr






IMG_4729 by mihaisimi, on Flickr





Tarcu Mountains by alino_dr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for likes! 




Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park











Natural reservation: Nerei gorges - Beusnita waterfall by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr




Nera’s Gorges -Romania by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr







Cu Alex pe stanci by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr







Rafting on nera by marius.bejan, on Flickr








Superba culoare naturala a lacului Ochiul Beiului by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr








IMG_1212 by Horia si Angela Calborean, on Flickr







IMG_1208 by Horia si Angela Calborean, on Flickr







DSC_4947_1 by eric_piratu, on Flickr






cheile nerei by Adrian Paleacu, on Flickr







Cheile Nerei by onitagina, on Flickr







Beusnita I by Andrei Juravle, on Flickr







Cheile Nerei by Scordila Rodica, on Flickr








Cheile Nerei by Scordila Rodica, on Flickr








Cheile Nerei by Scordila Rodica, on Flickr








IMG_4621 by Gabriel V. MUNTEAN, on Flickr





cheile nerei 092 by catalin.serban, on Flickr





Beusnita II by Andrei Juravle, on Flickr







cheile nerei by carola456, on Flickr







Untitled by carola456, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Semenic Mountains (including Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park)​











Semenic Mountains cover 1180 km², are 1,447 high and the national park has 356 km².





The villages in the photos are outside the park, as in Romania national parks protect only uninhabited areas and those who include human settlements are in the category of natural parks.






DSC00195 by esc_earth, on Flickr








SEMENIC by master75, on Flickr







Fire on the sky by Alex Brad, on Flickr







Semenic  by sintia_siki, on Flickr






Untitled by Mihaela Ilie, on Flickr








searching for prey by mugur paun, on Flickr






Brebu Nou, Romania by Markle1, on Flickr







Untitled by danacateu, on Flickr







Untitled by danacateu, on Flickr





Resita de pe Semenic by Honey_in_the_Sunshine, on Flickr






Semenic by carola456, on Flickr







MountSemenic by MrrFlash, on Flickr






Early Morning by MrrFlash, on Flickr​





















*Carașova / Karašova* - Croat village which is the main access to Caraș Gorges


cheile carasului 036 by catalin.serban, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley National Park and Băile Herculane











* by [email protected], on Flickr







Valea Cernei by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr






Herculane 6 by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr









Valea Cernei by dorinnovac, on Flickr








Un motor Aprilia pe drumul de la Herculane la Baia de Arama by BogdanGoim, on Flickr







Valea Cernei by brouillard23, on Flickr






Pinus ***** by dorinnovac, on Flickr








Cerna Valley 3 by S.R. Photos, on Flickr







Roset Waterfall - Baile Herculane - Romania (5) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr






Herculane by Antoniu B, on Flickr






Herculane by Antoniu B, on Flickr






Valea Cernei by Viorel T, on Flickr





Herculane by Antoniu B, on Flickr





mountain breeze by midion, on Flickr​

























*Spring of Cerna in Godeanu Mountains* - the rivers in Piule-Iorgovnu Mountains are gathered in a 15 km long underground river and come out here, in Godeanu Mountains


Izvoru Cernei 5 by laszlog, on Flickr​

























*Băile Herculane* - the resort is situated at the limit of the park



DSC04068 by lavy_oly, on Flickr







Romania - Baile Herculane - River Cerna by night by iorei, on Flickr






DSC04061 by lavy_oly, on Flickr






Baile Herculane by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr







Baile Herculane 1 by S.R. Photos, on Flickr





IMG_3314 by atech, on Flickr






Herculane Romania by Nicolae S, on Flickr​


























*Cerna at Topleț* (downstream Herculane and outside the park)


Valea Cernei by toma_rig, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains












13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






Untitled by bogdanation, on Flickr








Untitled by bogdanation, on Flickr







13 Iunie 2013 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr







4 Iunie 2012 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






4 Iunie 2012 » Munții Rarău by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr






Rarau and Campulung Moldovenesc by kenbonneville2003, on Flickr







Untitled by bogdanation, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina













Bucovina, Romania by rty745, on Flickr








Cine se vaita ca nu avem sosele bune ... by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr









DSCF1345 by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr








Bucovina by Eseme, on Flickr







Bucovina l by Anca, on Flickr








Bucovina by Adrian Poppa, on Flickr








Bucovina Monastero di Voronet_Ragazzi vestiti a festa by Mirco Sem, on Flickr










bucovina by lorileska, on Flickr









munte by lorileska, on Flickr










bucovina by lorileska, on Flickr








munte by lorileska, on Flickr








bucovina by lorileska, on Flickr








bucovina by lorileska, on Flickr







bucovina (6) by === Chif ===, on Flickr








BUCOVINA - Moldovita Monastery by Bucovina Kaitar Travel (Istvan Kaitar), on Flickr








BUCOVINA - Moldovita Monastery by Bucovina Kaitar Travel (Istvan Kaitar), on Flickr







CIMG2909 by === Chif ===, on Flickr​



















*Sofia Vicoveanca* - born in 1941 in Toporăuți, Northern Bukovina (part of Ukraine after Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact in 1940), she's considered the best folk singer of Bukovina


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva











Fulgerul extraordinar şi plenipotenţial by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Dealul Uroi by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr






Vedere spre bulevard by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr







Deva - seara by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr






Deva by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr







Vipera ammodytes ammodytes by AlexandreRoux01, on Flickr






Dealul cetăţii din Deva by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​







Darius Iovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț











Piatra Neamt by vioteopan, on Flickr








Piatra Neamt by vannos, on Flickr








Piatra Neamt by boombana, on Flickr








{Explore} Sep 16th, 2012 by danny necula, on Flickr








Piatra Neamt-Curtea Domneasca by Constantin Florea, on Flickr








Park by Raoul Pop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Slatina Monastery, Bukovina​











Ruler Alexandru Lăpuşneanu built Slatina Monastery as his future burial place. The monastery was completed in 1561. 

He founded here a school of music, a library with manuscripts and printed books. 

In 1568, during the last year of his life, Lăpuşneanu became a monk and took the name of Pahomie, a fact recorded on his tombstone.



Slatina-7 by von Dachs, on Flickr







Slatina-4 by von Dachs, on Flickr





Slatina-3 by von Dachs, on Flickr​





Wikipedia​











































Wikipedia​












Gabriel Avramovici​





















*Slatina village*

marius1972​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries in Stânișoarei Mountains (Neamț County)​











*Neamț Monastery* - existing since 12th century, present main church from 15th century, cloister from 15-19th centuries. Paintings in the gate tower (in photo) from 15th century



Manastirea Neamtului - July 2008 by bortescristian, on Flickr






Icon in tunnel at Neamţ Monastery - Secu, Romania by Vladimir-911, on Flickr







Neamţ Monastery - Secu, Romania by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​











The "Agheazmatar" (building for preparing holy water) - 1847 (modern interior paintings)

http://www.doxologia.ro/actualitate/arhiepiscopia-iasilor/hramul-inaltarii-domnului-moldova#foto​











Neamt Monastery religious books shop by serni, on Flickr​























*Agapia Monastery* - founded in 1643 (the original wooden church is preserved in the old location of the monastery, now a hermitage isloated in forests 3 km from the main monastery), present buildings from 18-19th centuries




8-2 Agapia by [email protected], on Flickr





Mănăstirea Agapia by Ruxandra Nita, on Flickr







Wanderung zum Kloster Alt-Agapia by rumaenienurlaub_net, on Flickr​































*Văratec Monastery* - founded in 1785, buildings from 19th century


Mănăstirea Văratec - Văratec, Jud. Neamt, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr






VARATEC MONASTERY ROMANIA by tanghuan, on Flickr​

























*Sihăstria Monastery* - founded in 1655, buildings from 19-20th centuries


Dimineata la Sihastria by Manu IgnutaG, on Flickr​
























*Secu Monastery* - 1602


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat













Retezat by Scordila Rodica, on Flickr







Retezat by Scordila Rodica, on Flickr







ROMANIA by zmady, on Flickr







P1050509 by mari25_ro, on Flickr







aici ne indreptam sprinteni si voiosi catre Lacul Bucura by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr








P1020842 by comandanteej, on Flickr








P1020791 by comandanteej, on Flickr​







Adrian Hogiu​













adrian adrian​
























Elemer Feszegi​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely updates from Romania....thanks PRIMEVAL. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Linguine! 



Măgura, a village in the foothills of Piatra Craiului














magura aug10-247.jpg by Catalina Iordache, on Flickr






Sat Magura 8029 by Sebastian Bleoju, Artist fotograf, on Flickr






Biserica din Magura, noaptea by [email protected], on Flickr






Magura, Carpati (Romanian Mountains) by Mordax, on Flickr






Magura, Carpati (Romanian Mountains) by Mordax, on Flickr





301-[Magura]De sus by LurkerAsh, on Flickr





Rumänien, Magura by dresden1, on Flickr





Magurile Branului, Magura si Moeciu by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr





Magura village by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr









Magura #76 by DAN VARTANIAN, on Flickr






Magura #048 by DAN VARTANIAN, on Flickr






188-[Magura]Peisaj de razboi by LurkerAsh, on Flickr





Magura by Bugyis, on Flickr





Magura 19.07.06 412 by Andrew d'Entremont, on Flickr​


----------



## jartmo (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz / Békás Gorges 












"Békás-szoros" from the side of "Oltárkő" by PR79, on Flickr






Wiew from the south-peak of "Oltárkő" by PR79, on Flickr






I'm in the last stand point on the side of "Oltárkő" by PR79, on Flickr






Békás szoros by CyberElectronics, on Flickr





249227_429617037092168_198125682_n by Iramanna77, on Flickr






The cliff by Bigalexandru, on Flickr






Békás-szoros by Thrnya, on Flickr






Bekas_szoros_102-0223_IMG by Betyár, on Flickr






Békás-szoros by agika, on Flickr






bekas_szoros_2 by szmolkazol my way, on Flickr







jos trebuie sa ajung? by maady13, on Flickr






03 August 2008 » Cheile Bicazului by ArTiStul, on Flickr






Cheile Bicazului - Romania by liormania, on Flickr






hairpin bends in Cheile Bicazului by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* 
Romania is such a stunning country and yet still a little unknown by its fellow european neighbours! I love it.*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Gabo! 



The Defile of Olt












DA1 1149 - Valea Fratelui by Desiro256, on Flickr






Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr





Valea Oltului by mares_ionut, on Flickr








Valea Oltului by mphotos77, on Flickr​


















*Căciulata Spa*


Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaslui County​









Villages in the Moldavian Plateau, the hilly region that extends in Romania, Republic of Moldavia and Ukraine










*Giurgești* - 50 years ago this is how most Moldavian villages were looking: tatched houses built in adobe


Ioan Manoliu​

































*Budu Cantemir*

Ioan Manoliu​





































*Ivănești* - manor house from 1912

Florin_23​








grigut​




























*Chițcani* - bridge from 1841

bbobcat​
































*Roșiești*

ratoYy​




























*Near Epureni*

Paul13​



































*Muntenii de Sus*

Paul Clapa​





























*Cârja* - fish farms near River Prut

bejinaru_c​


























*Vaslui* - the church of the former Princely Court, built in 1490

Bogdan Goim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains​











Second photo: Bronze Age graffiti with dagger and spear representations. Third photo: Paleochristian Audian rock church (4th century CE)


Mircea Vuici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Hațeg​











*View of the depression from the Colț Castle*


DSC_7135 by adrian zamfirescu, on Flickr​




























*Town of Hațeg*


Hateg, jud. Hunedoara, Romania by ina alexandra, on Flickr​






















*Mălăiești* - castle built around 1400 by Romanian village noblemen


The castle of Malaiesti by anaburada, on Flickr​




















*Colț Castle in Suseni* - built in 14th century by Romanian village noblemen


Kilátás by segabor, on Flickr​




















*Strei* - church built by Romanian village noblemen around 1270 using Roman spolia. The 14th century murals are very precious


strei curch/ biserica strei by bg&emese, on Flickr




STREI CHURCH by FOREVER CARDON, on Flickr




strei - biserica de piatra by voiky_c, on Flickr



strei - biserica de piatra by voiky_c, on Flickr​




























*Sântămărie-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva* - church built in 13th century by Romanian village noblemen. Initially Orthodox, passed to Catholics with the conversion of the noblemen, then to Calvinism. Orthodox murals from 1311 (in photo) and Catholic from 1400.


... by Tzepesh, on Flickr​


























*Călan - ancient Roman Aquae* - in Dacian times here was a settlement called Ydata. The Romans called it Aquae and the town is mentioned by Ptolemy

Wikipedia​





































*Ulpia Traiana Sarmizegetusa* - the Roman capital of Dacia. Last photo: silver statuette of a Dacian prisoner (National History Museum in Cluj-Napoca)


column capital by mhoratius, on Flickr





forum collonade by mhoratius, on Flickr




Silver statue of Dacian prisoner by Rien_Photo, on Flickr​


























*Bănița Pass* between Land of Hațeg and Jiu Valley Depression. The road passes between Retezat and Șureanu mountains


DE 79 Hateg-Petrosani by BGD CM, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Godeanu Mountains​











They cover 330 km² and the maximum height is 2291 m



august 18, 2010, 170012, Retezat-Godeanu Mountains by www.Juravlea.ro, on Flickr






august 17, 2010, 131908, Retezat-Godeanu Mountains by www.Juravlea.ro, on Flickr







august 18, 2010, 131908, Retezat-Godeanu Mountains by www.Juravlea.ro, on Flickr







august 19, 2010, 131908, Retezat-Godeanu Mountains by www.Juravlea.ro, on Flickr​






Petru Cristescu​












Valentin Jujea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries in Ilfov County​










Most of the monasteries in this area were built on islands of lakes surrounded by the primordial forests





*Pasărea Monastery* - founded in 1813, church from 1846


Manastirea Pasarea by manea florin, on Flickr​






















*Snagov Monastery* -certified in 1408, church from 1517


IMG_9647 by noridamar, on Flickr​




















*Sitaru Monastery* - church from 1627 with beautiful paintings


Manastirea Balamuci (Sitaru), 1627 by noridamar, on Flickr




Manastirea Balamuci (Sitaru), 1627 by noridamar, on Flickr




Manastirea Balamuci (Sitaru), 1627 by noridamar, on Flickr​




















*Cernica Monastery* - founded in 1608, present buildings from 1848


DS_20130411_00002 by serdiana, on Flickr​


















*Căldărușani Monastery* - built in 1638, modified later


DS_20120416_00053 by serdiana, on Flickr





Caldarusani Monastery - Romania by ACM83, on Flickr




caldarusani by lucas3825, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Grădiștea, Ilfov County​








Church of the former hamlet Măxineni, built in 17th or 16th century


Biserica Adomirea Maicii Domnului a fostului catun Maxineni din Gradistea (1657, 1859) by noridamar, on Flickr






IMG_3377 by noridamar, on Flickr





Biserica Adomirea Maicii Domnului a fostului catun Maxineni din Gradistea (1657, 1859) by noridamar, on Flickr





cimitirul din jurul bisercii din Gradistea (fostul catun Maxineni) by noridamar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicăjel Gorges and valley










Cheile Bicajelului by Titus RO, on Flickr







Cheile Bicajelului by Titus RO, on Flickr





La stramtoare by Titus RO, on Flickr






Cheile Bicajelului by Titus RO, on Flickr






Cheile Bicajelului by Titus RO, on Flickr






Greu la deal by Titus RO, on Flickr







P1010015 by adym74, on Flickr






Casuta din poveste by Titus RO, on Flickr





Geometrii hivernale by Titus RO, on Flickr





DSC04473 by Titus RO, on Flickr






DSC04439 by Titus RO, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ocna Sibiului / Salzburg / Vízakna Spa​









The village is situated in a region of hills with forests of venerable oak trees. On a salt massif exploited since Roman antiquity, there are several salt lakes which resulted from the collapse in 18th-19th centuries of salt mines. 

The "Bottomless Lake" was formed with the collapse of Francisc Mine in 1775. It is 34 m deep and is a natural reserve. In 1780 there were four active mines, two of them 124 and 110 m deep. In 1896 there was only one mine.



The resort was created in 1845 and there are hotels in Secession style.




helios by Cumika, on Flickr






Lacul Brancoveanu Ocna Sibiului by arthur_hamuth, on Flickr






West of Ocna Sibiului, Romania by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr






Untitled by Harald.Mandl, on Flickr






Untitled by Harald.Mandl, on Flickr






Untitled by Harald.Mandl, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Plain Banat (Timiș County)​












*Ciacova / Csák/ Tschakowa / Чаково* - 7,285 inhabitants. Here was a strong fortress built in 14th century, of which only a tower remains (second photo)


Picture 035 by ionntag, on Flickr




RegioTrans "97-0555-9" by Patrick Böttger, on Flickr​





















*Dumbrăvița / Újszentes* - population 2693, of which 1054 Hungarians. Founded in 1891 by colonists from Szentes town in Hungary.


DSC_0012 by laszlog, on Flickr​






















*Deta / Detta / Дета* - mentioned as a Romanian town in 17th century (by the Turkish traveller Evliya Çelebi), it was colonized with Germans from Bavaria and Alsace between 1734-1794 and by some Italian families.

Presently, from the 6,418 inhabitants 1,143 are Hungarians, 389 Germans, 329 Serbs and 224 Roma.


Deta, Romania Catholic Church by sburris16, on Flickr































*Giroc* - a Romanian locality for centuries, it was colonized with Banat Swabians from Timiș villages.


the church in giroc by katie g*, on Flickr​




















*Recaș* - the town (population 8,599, 934 Hungarians) is famous for its wineyards


"Give me wine to wash me clean of the weather-stains of care." RWE by dawgkernel, on Flickr​


















*Banloc / Bánlak / Banlok* - the town was the summer residence of Timișoara pasha, when Banat was an Ottoman province (1552-1716).


The castle was built in 1793 over older foundations of the pasha's palace.


Castelul de la Banloc (serie) by ALiNzele, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube between Călărași and Galați​












*Bordușani*


boarding for Bordusani by raluca, on Flickr​


























*Seimeni*


IMG_8634 by Sophie 5, on Flickr




IMG_8641 by Sophie 5, on Flickr​


























*Capidava Roman fort*


Panorama 3 Capidava by Geologu 2009, on Flickr



Cetatea Capidava 3 by , on Flickr​


















*Smârdan*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgrozea/7699949028/]​
Danube at Braila by cristigrozea2, on Flickr​






















*Gârliciu*


Le lit du Danub by Martin Lalonde, on Flickr​























*Nuclear power plant at Cernavodă*


Cernavodă by WANO Comms, on Flickr​






















*Great Brăila Island*


Great Braila Island (Romania) 2009 11 by eschimosu, on Flickr​






















*Carcaliu / Каркаліу* - Lipovan village (91% Lipovans)


prophet ( old man in russian church) by vetlife2005, on Flickr



beautiful morning by Claudia Sofron, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaser Valley Mocănița - video by me​










From a trip in December 2011


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Photos <3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 


Lake Razelm















Lac Razelm (25) by DianaIS, on Flickr














Fishing moon by SorinPetcu, on Flickr





0 IMG_0324 by maxim.alempie, on Flickr





0 IMG_0324 by maxim.alempie, on Flickr









IMG_8040 by maxim.alempie, on Flickr









Razim Lake by potomo, on Flickr








Razim Lake by potomo, on Flickr








cap dolosman by Fllammy, on Flickr









Gura Portitei (41) by DianaIS, on Flickr









Enisala fortress on sunset by zdeto, on Flickr​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Poiana Ponor in Padis area, Apuseni Mountains, 22.06.2013
photos by me 








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cavnic / Kapnikbánya town, Gutâi Mountains, Maramureș​









Cavnic is a mining town certified in 1336, but mining activity dates from Roman era. Destroyed by Ottomans in 1460, it has seen the last Tatar invasion on the territory of Romania in 1717. One of the oldest inscriptions in an European mine is found here, dated 1511 and saying "Hier hats erschlagen Iacob Huber" ("Here was killed Iacob Huber").


In 2011 it had 4,862 residents, of whom 4,026 were Romanians, 705 Hungarians, 28 Roma, 4 Germans and 97 others.




Today the main activity is tourism, being a ski resort.




Pasul Neteda by BGD CM, on Flickr







Cavnic town by BGD CM, on Flickr






asteptandu-l pe Fat-Frumos... by morphever, on Flickr





cavnic 018 by Gabriel V. MUNTEAN, on Flickr






Cavnic Jewish Cemetery by BGD CM, on Flickr





cavnic_orasultau_toamna08_2 by BGD CM, on Flickr







Icoana by night (1) by János Rusiczki, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gutâi Mountains​









They cover 1,300 km² and the maximum height is 1443 m




Gutin hg. by katkaszabo, on Flickr






Green fields in front of the long time now dead volcano by calin rednic (The first from the 2 Flickr accounts, on Flickr






Masivul Gutai by pisti2004, on Flickr






Gutai by BGD CM, on Flickr






The rock by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr







Muntii Gutai,Romania by Dana Bostan, on Flickr





Muntii Gutai,Romania by Dana Bostan, on Flickr






Muntii Gutai,Romania by Dana Bostan, on Flickr







Muntii Gutai,Romania by Dana Bostan, on Flickr






image by BGD CM, on Flickr





Summer fun by János Rusiczki, on Flickr






Maramures on Horseback 5 by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr







Late Spring in the Woods by calin rednic (online, now and then), on Flickr








Maramaros_20071223_2472 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr






the difference between up and down by > akela <, on Flickr







spre Creasta Cocosului by BGD CM, on Flickr






muntii gutai by băseşteanu, on Flickr







Gutai Mountains trip by BGD CM, on Flickr





Baiut by armaggedon_cristi, on Flickr​
























*Rooster's Comb Peak* - 1428 m, a nature reserve with rare plants


Creasta Cocosului/Kakastarely/The Rooster's Crest by Tamas Debreczeni, on Flickr





Creasta Cocosului by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr





Looking down by János Rusiczki, on Flickr






Spre Creasta Cocosului, 30 aprilie 2011 by Apachioara, on Flickr





Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr





A peek through the woods by János Rusiczki, on Flickr






View from The Rooster's Crest across towards Breb by siwhitehouse, on Flickr





peretele si catzaratori la baza by crissttina, on Flickr​



















*Views toward Țibleș Mountains*


távolban a Cibles / the Ţibleş by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr




a szépséges Cibles / the beauteous Ţibleş by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​






















*Gutâi Pass* going between Gutâi and Igniș Mountains and connecting Baia Mare with historical Maramureș valleys


gutin by calin rednic (The first from the 2 Flickr accounts, on Flickr​























*Ocna Șugatag*


Training by cweekmorning, on Flickr






Training by cweekmorning, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today​












Some of the video scenes are shot weeks ago. 






























*Hill of Patriarchate* - 17-20th century. You can find more photos in my *Exploring Bucharest* thread



Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Hill of the Patriarchate (17-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​































*Antim Monastery* - 1715



Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Hotel Marriott*


Bucharest - Hotel Marriott by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Statue of Barbu Catagiu in Unification Square*


Bucharest - statue of Barbu Catargiu by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bușteni & Bucegi














The House on the Hill by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr










A glance from the Cross by Horia Varlan, on Flickr






Busteni - Prahova Valley by adybyt, on Flickr







Karpaten, Roemenië by Hugeau, on Flickr



view towards Busteni by colorlessness, on Flickr







Inca un pic de odihna la CAraiman by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr






Poiana Izvoarelor Trail by SylvanMists, on Flickr










Busteni (Romania) 2006 02 by eschimosu, on Flickr










Caraiman Mountains - Heros Cross - Busteni by alina-mihaela - have a beautiful week!, on Flickr





Nothing's Impossible! by Mihai Salai, on Flickr




Busteni Town by adybyt, on Flickr







Mountain lift by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr






Busteni - Caraiman Valley by adybyt, on Flickr







The way to the path Kalinderu by marirom, on Flickr




watch out for the trees by Adrian Ghivnici, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șirnea, Rucăr - Bran Corridor​









Șirnea (population 350) is a village situated at 1,200 m, in the foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains (2,244 m)




Sirnea Bran, Romania,11-04048 by cossphoto, on Flickr







Calu' Negru by g h i z i, on Flickr







2010-01-09_sirnea 092 by enascut, on Flickr








The old house by Paul Chirila, on Flickr







2010-01-09_sirnea 111 by enascut, on Flickr







Dealurile Sirnei by g h i z i, on Flickr







Drumuri by g h i z i, on Flickr







2010-01-09_sirnea 098 by enascut, on Flickr







Sirnea Flickr Meeting by foto_brasov, on Flickr








Sirnea by morariucosmin, on Flickr








Top of the World (August) by uds5, on Flickr






Sirnea, Brasov by Alex Coman, on Flickr






Brasov-07.09 (358) by gabriel_flr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains​










Superimposed symbols of Bronze Age weapons, pre-Christian fir trees, Paleochristian Malta Cross, Gothic runes, medieval inscriptions and images.


More info in English and Romanian



Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr



Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr






Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr





Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr





Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr






Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr






Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr





Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr




Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr​























*Amber Museum in Colți* - in this area was the only exploitation of amber on the territory of Romania. A possible reason for Goths settling their capital here


Buzau by Dana Bostan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rucăr - Bran Corridor​












*Peștera*

Iulia Pristava​












11-04697 by cossphoto, on Flickr​























*Fundata*

Marian Poară​



















































*Dâmbovicioara*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you to all for likes! 


Leaota Mountains​









Marian Poară​

























































leaota 098 by buiak, on Flickr






leaota 051 by buiak, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​










Emi Bota​































































*Olteț Gorges*


DSC_0111 copy by papuashu, on Flickr​














*Novaci*


IMG_0518 by debedb, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif











Piatra Mare, decembrie 2006-61 by Green Alex, on Flickr











rasnoave006 by catalin.serban, on Flickr









Piatra Mare by Iridiu192, on Flickr​




















*Seven Stairs Canyon*


2012-07-14 13.06.25 by tibileu, on Flickr








Piatra Mare by ekuma, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vadu Moților, Arieș Valley​









A village of 200 inhabitants on upper Arieș (upstream Câmpeni). The Orthodox church was built in 1893 after the wooden one dating from 1516 was burned down by lighting strike.



morcovel 1 2 3​


































dcostan​










mmeila​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates (Danube's Canyon)​









Longest (134 km) and largest defile in Europe (by flow) and one of the biggest in the world

Iancu​




























Cazanele Mari by francovschi, on Flickr






138 - SUNT Ghid de calatorie Oltenia Panorama, Cazanele Mici by Nikonisti, on Flickr







159 cazanele mari by madalina(alehiam), on Flickr







Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr






Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr





Cazanele dunarii by cdorob, on Flickr





Rasarit de soare by Bogdan Raducan, on Flickr







Spre Ieselnita by FlorinAndro, on Flickr







Plimbare cu barca - Cazanele Dunarii 2012 025 by solomongaby, on Flickr






Plimbare cu barca - Cazanele Dunarii 2012 170 by solomongaby, on Flickr







Panorama Dubova by Andrei Ion, on Flickr







Clisura Dunarii by Andrei Ion, on Flickr





ILG_20110605_08518 by ilg-ul, on Flickr





ILG_20110605_08515 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​



















*Views from Serbia toward the Romanian bank*


Ogradena by Klinne, on Flickr




Tisovita by Klinne, on Flickr




Plavisevita by Klinne, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mamaia













On Top. by Alex Costin, on Flickr




Sky Bar by Alex Costin, on Flickr





Apus [Sunset] by Alex / Sebi, on Flickr





kind of music by annaga, on Flickr




Sunset - Mamaia beach, Romania by puscristian, on Flickr





View east over Black Sea - Mamaia, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​










iancu​
























































































































































106 vedere de deasupra grotei by madalina(alehiam), on Flickr










Rafting pe Cerna by master75, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eftimie Murgu historical Mill Complex​









Eftimie Murgu, formerly called Rudăria, is a village in Almăj Depression, a zone far away from civilisation and circulated roads, isolated by uninhabited forested mountains streching on tens of km all around.



The Mill Complex is the largest in south-east Europe (or in entire Europe) and consists of 22 water mills built around 1900 (replacing older mills from 18-19th century). Each mill belongs to a group of families and all of them are still used by locals.




Iancu​










Cristian Sfercoci​











Cezar Rusu​














The Mill by Alecs Online, on Flickr





Water mill dam, Valea Rudariei / Eftimie Murgu, Romania by silent fabrik, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bucharest*






http://www.awams.com/resources/images/locationImages/bucharest.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arnota Monastery and Mountain​







The church dates from 1634 and the southern side of the cloister from 1856.




The mountain is an interrupted continuation to the south of Buila - Vânturarița Massif.




In the mountain are the three hermitages of Bistrița Monastery (Arnota monastery is higher above Bistrița monastery and village and closer to the hermitages), the one in the Bat Cave dating from 17th century and the other one from 18th century





Cezar Rusu​













DS_20110829_00053 Mânăstirea Arnota by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20110829_00019 Peştera Liliecilor - biserica Sf Arhangheli, de la 1600 by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20110829_00015 Peştera Liliecilor - biserica Ovidenia, de la 1500 by serdiana, on Flickr




DS_20110829_00066 Mânăstirea Sf Grigorie Decapolitul - Eleonul - închisă by serdiana, on Flickr





DS_20110829_00052 coborârea pe lângă stână by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20110829_00052a la coborâre spre Mânăstirea Arnota by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara












Bega Bulevard 2012 - 2 by Alecs Online, on Flickr












The Other Half by Alecs Online, on Flickr












City Day by Alecs Online, on Flickr










While leaving by Alecs Online, on Flickr









Timisoara by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr​



















*International day of poetry celebrated in an old water treatment plant*


International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr






International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr






International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom​










The fortress, 14-17th centuries, before and after restoration



P8120228 by andres.karjama, on Flickr









0435 by _dinu, on Flickr












RP_20130609_9.jpg by Costiurin, on Flickr







RP_20130609_1.jpg by Costiurin, on Flickr









RP_20130609_11.jpg by Costiurin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest









Bucureşti by Radoo86, on Flickr








Bucureşti by Radoo86, on Flickr






Bucuresti by Radoo86, on Flickr






Biblioteca Naţională by Radoo86, on Flickr






Bucharest by Peter Hagenouw, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Isaccea area​











*Saon Monastery* - founded in 1846, during Ottoman occupation, by monks from Celic Dere. the present church was built in adobe in 1878 (when Dobruja became part of Romania).


The monastery is situated on Telnicea Lake, part of wetland complex of Somova Marshes.




IMG_0885 by SlyBoy, on Flickr




IMG_0886 by SlyBoy, on Flickr




IMG_7764 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr




IMG_7767 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr






IMG_7718 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr​

























*Somova Marshes* is an 100 km² "delta" upstream Tulcea and the proper Danube Delta, but also part of the Biosphere Reserve.


Somova by NiceBastard, on Flickr





walking on ice3 by tooth fairy, on Flickr​
























*Isaccea, ancient Noviodunum* - founded by Celts in 3rd century BCE, it was made by Romans the seat of Danube Fleet (Clasis Flavia Moesica). On a ship in the middle of Danube was signed a treaty in 369 CE between the Visigoth king Athanaric and Roman emperor Valens


IMG_0865 by SlyBoy, on Flickr





2006CAC01 by tderks, on Flickr





DSC_4618 by Liviu Vasile, on Flickr





DSC_46221 by Liviu Vasile, on Flickr​


























*Niculițel* - the Paleochristian basilica with martyrium (4th-6th century CE). Discovered in 1971, inside the martyrium were found the bones of four martyrs known from documents and celebrated by Christian church for more than 1,500 years. Their names are written on the inside wall of the crypt.


DSC_4655 by Liviu Vasile, on Flickr​























*Celic Dere Monastery* - founded in 18th century by Transylvanian monks from Mount Athos, the present church is from 1932. 

The windmils were once common in Dobruja, a very windy region.



celic_dere_0013 by romaniatour.org, on Flickr





Celic Dere 1 by rapireadinserai, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon Villages​














*Sânpetru / Petersberg* - the church preserves 13th century murals. The defensive walls date from 15th century



Sanpetru HDR by Iridiu192, on Flickr





Sanpetru HDR by Iridiu192, on Flickr




Sanpetru village by david_bv2334, on Flickr​




























*Ghimbav / Weidenbach* - 13th century church, 15th century fortifications



Ghimbav/Weidenbach 2 by adrianbv, on Flickr​




















*Bunești / Bodendorf*



Bunesti, Transilvania 2010 by clara clarae, on Flickr​

























*Copșa Mare / Gross-Kopisch* - 14th-16th centuries



Copsa Mare / Gross-Kopisch by heticobai, on Flickr​





















*Brădeni / Henndorf* - 15th-16th centuries



Romania June 2012 (64) by timben64, on Flickr​























*Cincu / Groß-Schenk* - view from the tower of the 13th century church, largest Romanesque church of a village in Romania



Romania June 2012 (54) by timben64, on Flickr​





















*Viscri / Weißkirch*



Transylvanian Village of Viscri  by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​






















*Axente Sever / Frauendorf* - view from the tower of 14th century fortified church



P1270591 by mikka24, on Flickr​






















*Moșna / Meschen* - massive chuch built in 1486 and surrounded by fortifications in 1521



Mosna by François MUNIER, on Flickr





Mosna by François MUNIER, on Flickr​























*Avrig / Freck* - the Baroque gardens of the Brukental Summer Palace, 1771



Baroque gardens by ~ Elle's ~, on Flickr​

























*Cisnădioara / Micheslberg* - the village dominated by the hill with the Romanesque church built around 1200



Michaelsberg and the fortress at sunset by Alin Moigradeanu, on Flickr







Winter in Cisnadioara by Andrei Dragomir, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sebeș / Mühlbach / Szászsebes










69450223​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*PRIMEVAL *

All very cool! kay: I love it! :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> *PRIMEVAL *
> 
> All very cool! kay: I love it! :applause:


Thank you Zig_Zag and thank you all for likes! 




Bihor County​











marin i bonn​

















Country life in PureView Mode by PurePX, on Flickr











Country life in PureView Mode by PurePX, on Flickr











Country life in PureView Mode by PurePX, on Flickr











Caving @ Gălășeni by PurePX, on Flickr











Country life in PureView Mode by PurePX, on Flickr













Country life in PureView Mode by PurePX, on Flickr













Clouds & rainbow in Oradea 2013 by PurePX, on Flickr










Oradea through Nokia 808 PureVi by PurePX, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg













Transilvania International Film_Festival - TIFF 2013 by PurePX, on Flickr









Transilvania International Film_Festival - TIFF 2013 by PurePX, on Flickr













Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr














A winter night's walk by paleximage, on Flickr​









Mick1954 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains














03-podul-de-acces-la-pestera-ungurul-mare-hd-ready-02 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr












00-intrarea-pestera-ungurul-mare-hd-ready-01 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr













07-turisti-intrand-in-pestera-ungurul-mare-hd-ready-07 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr












The Carpathian Mountains by christiNYCa, on Flickr











M 300 by Cosmin.Stefan, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roșia Gorges, Șureanu Mountains​











The defile was created by Roșia, a stream north of Petroșani



versant-de-stanca-expusa-langa--cheile-rosia-langa-petrosani-muntii-sureanu-2011-01 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr







stanca-rosie-si-alba-presarata-cu-grote-cheile-rosia-langa-petrosani-muntii-sureanu-2011-07 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr











masivul-parang-vedere-de-la-cheile-rosia-langa-petrosani-muntii-sureanu-2011-50 by Robintel.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today













Bucharest - Calea Plevnei Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Kogălniceanu Square and Statue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Dâmbovița River by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Dâmbovița River - Izvor Bridge by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Dâmbovița River at Hașdeu Bridge by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​














*Seen from inhabited lowlands*



fagaras bergen by RFG39kalium, on Flickr








Budesti,Blidari, Popesti, Piatra, Opatesti, Muntii Fagaras, toate-ntr-o singura poza by golesti valcea, on Flickr








Lisa_20130527_28.jpg by Costiurin, on Flickr​


























*Seen from Transfăgărășan* - first photo: Vidraru Reservoir



BSS_4220 by Serge.Bystro, on Flickr








BSS_4071 by Serge.Bystro, on Flickr








BSS_4005 by Serge.Bystro, on Flickr









BSS_4110 by Serge.Bystro, on Flickr









Bâlea Lac - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr








Bâlea Lac - 2012 by _Lucian_, on Flickr








Rounding up sheep by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr









Fagaras 2009 by Jamppatunturi, on Flickr​
























*Seen from hiking trails*



Fagaras Mountains, near Negoiu by jameshd, on Flickr








de Sus, Geamanu and Mioarelor lakes by Kantor Tibor, on Flickr








Podu Giurgiului Lake, Arpaşul Mare peak panorama by Kantor Tibor, on Flickr








04-27-2013 - Fagaras-0096 by calin.sargan, on Flickr









04-27-2013 - Fagaras-0028 by calin.sargan, on Flickr








28 by Petrut Ciprian Terciu, on Flickr









Untitled by ailuruss, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău Massif





























Contopire by Dorado_, on Flickr









Drumul spre Dochia by Dorado_, on Flickr









Ceahlau by cristi720, on Flickr







Ceahlau-dec-2012-185 by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr









Ceahlau-dec-2012-114 by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr








Stânca Panaghiei by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr








Ceahlau Mountains by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr






Muntii Ceahlau - Statia meteo by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr







2013-workshop-ceahlau-052 by conceptie.ro, on Flickr









2013-workshop-ceahlau-031 by conceptie.ro, on Flickr









Ceahlau 3 by Balaceanu Cristian Marius, on Flickr​








Cezar Rusu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár






























Sighisoara by Alex Buga, on Flickr












Sighisoara by Alex Buga, on Flickr














Sighisoara,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr














Sighisoara,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr











DSC_0136 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr













DSC_0196 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr













Sighisoara by Alex Buga, on Flickr











Sighisoara by Alex Buga, on Flickr











Sighisoara Skyline by Sergio Formoso, on Flickr












Happy New Year! by Sighisoara.me, on Flickr











Winter colors by Sighisoara.me, on Flickr












romania by KABBY PHOTO, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați County​











*Near Tecuci*

Sergey Pertsev​































*Vădeni* on Prut River - culture lakes and tatched houses

ray_gygy 1 2​










































*Argea village* on Siret River

Toni Leu​





























*Matca*

www.musca.ro​





























*Lake Brateș* - ne of the largest in Romania, with a present surface of 24 km² from the initial 74 km²


Annegare nella vita. Mi piace. E' bello. Fino al collo dentro la vita by Add rien, on Flickr​




mario23​

































*Galați*

Vicențiu Horincar 1 2​











gabi ralea​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Splendid Romania! Excellent work Primeval :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​








*Arenele Romane* (Roman Arena) built in 1906 for the "Expoziția Generală Română"


HOSPITALITY ROMANIA 2012 by ARN.media, on Flickr








ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr







ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr







HOSPITALITY ROMANIA 2012 by ARN.media, on Flickr









ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today​











*Princess Bălașa Church* built in 1885 on the place of an older church from 1744. Bears the name of Bălașa, daughter of ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu, who built the first church and is entombed inside. 

The statue in front of the church was made by Karl Stork (1826-1887) and inside the church is another beautiful statue.



Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*United Nations Square*



Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Splaiul Independenței Boulevard*



Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Izvor Park*



Bucharest - Izvor Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Curtea Veche Church* (1554)



Bucharest - Curtea Veche Church (1554) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Curtea Veche Church (1554) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

charpentier said:


> Splendid Romania! Excellent work Primeval :applause:


Thank you Charpentier and sorry for the delayed answer!  (only now I saw your comment).




Parâng Mountains










Untitled by emi_jianu, on Flickr









Untitled by emi_jianu, on Flickr







_MG_0422 by calin.sargan, on Flickr






_MG_0378 by calin.sargan, on Flickr






_MG_0477 by calin.sargan, on Flickr









Parang-31 by Simona & Sorin, on Flickr









Parang 2010-Vf. Carja by Ramon Dehelean, on Flickr






SUNT Ghid de calatorie Oltenia Vedere de la Hotel Rusu, Parang by Nikonisti, on Flickr








IMG_7013mountains parang cheile soh by imageflash, on Flickr










Parang view from villa IMG_4462 by EmilasLex, on Flickr











DSC_8108 by mari25_ro, on Flickr









DSC_8413 by mari25_ro, on Flickr








Last moments by Ovidiu H., on Flickr








Sticking Out of Snow by usabin, on Flickr








Mist Forest III by usabin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for likes, especially to Bogdan for the many of them!  



Defile of Lăpuș and Land of Lăpuș​











With 36 km, *Lăpuș Defile* is third longest in country, after the defiles of Danube and Olt (134 and 47 km), although the river is much shorter (112 km compared with 2,860 and 614 km). From the 36 km, 25 are a natural reserve.


The defile has an extraordinary geomorphological and landscape variety: waterfalls, caves, canyons, rapids, crags with panoramic views etc.




Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr








Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr








Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr









Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr








spre cheile lapusului by ozma, on Flickr​







revoltatul​

































































*Land of Lăpuș* is a historical district and ethographic region with a distinct culture influenced both by the Land of Maramureș which it borders and Transylvania which historically was part of, althought presently is part of Maramureș County. Every place here has a legend, the atmosphere is magic and the landscapes are mirific.



Tara Lapusului by János Rusiczki, on Flickr








Lapus_Maramures_RO_north_side by Joerg Zeitschel, on Flickr








Strană by heticobai, on Flickr









Intrare în naos by heticobai, on Flickr​







sandufeher.blogspot.ro​



























mmeila 1 2​


























defileul-lapusului.ro​






































Churches of Lăpuș, built in wood mostly in 17-18th century, two of them - Șurdești and Rogoz - Unesco monuments


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila-Vânturarița National Park​











Sorin Untu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​













Sorin Untu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temeswar / Temesvár / Темишвар​












eyeinthesky.ro​




































































































































































Timisoara - Romania by vatnais944, on Flickr











Timisoara - Romania by vatnais944, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​









fotografieaeriana.eu , Fotografie Aeriana Urbana & FB​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Boyshow!  :cheers:





Bucharest by me - today













Bucharest - Unification Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Domnița Anastasia Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Financial Plaza and CEC Bank by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Bucharest - Apostles Street and Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Apostles Church (1636) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube at Giurgiu - Ruse​









fotografieaeriana.eu , Fotografie Aeriana Urbana & FB​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarnița Reservoir, Gilău Mountains​








The dam waa built in 1974 and the lake is 8 km long

Jenő Csupor 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș










Obcina / Maramures by kgbdd, on Flickr









Vaca sura by kgbdd, on Flickr









romania from maramures to bucovina by gabitul, on Flickr







romania from maramures to bucovina by gabitul, on Flickr








romania from maramures to bucovina by gabitul, on Flickr








Maramures Romania by abutz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget / Marmaroschsiget​







Situated on the border with Ukraine, the city (population 33,347), was the historical capital of Comitatus of Maramureș, extending in today Romania and Ukraine.


Is situated on river Tisa, which presently marks the boundary between the two countries. Across the Tisa in front of Sighet in Ukraine is the town of Slatina, with a population of 8,900, mostly Romanians. 


In 14th century Sighet was a Romanian locality, then it became majoritary Hungarian and remained so until 1918, Slatina being the Romanian neighborhood. In 1910, 44,74% were Hungarians, 37,35% Jews, 9,36% Romanians, 5,88% Germans and 2,49% Rutenians (Ukrainians).



First photo: Reformed (Hungarian) Church, 1862. Fourth photo: Catholic Church, 1775




smillmf 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina from train













DSCF7196-p by rty745, on Flickr










DSCF7215-p by rty745, on Flickr











DSCF7258-p by rty745, on Flickr












DSCF7285-p by rty745, on Flickr​



















The movies are long and with various types of landscapes


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Train along Danube's Defilee between Orșova and Drobeta Turnu Severin


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea












The miniaturization of Tulcea by blurredfoto, on Flickr​







Tomislav Vukovic​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârgău Mountains and Tihuța Pass​







Cover 1,500 km² annd the maximum height is 1611 m.

Tihuța Pass goes between Bârgău and Călimani Mountains and connects Transylvania and Bukovina.





*Bârgău Mountains*



Bargaului Mountains by claudia nicoleta, on Flickr






Bargaului Mountains by claudia nicoleta, on Flickr






Romania, Bârgău Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr





IR1833 @ Magura Ilvei by robo374, on Flickr





Muntii Bargaului by cdorob, on Flickr






2011.07.08 | 40-0699-5 | Ilva Mica by Sándor Dávid, on Flickr​




















*Tihuța Pass*



Piatra Fantanele - Pasul Tihuta by bortescristian, on Flickr







Piatra Fantanele - Pasul Tihuta by bortescristian, on Flickr







Untitled by Patrasciuc Roxana, on Flickr






light by danamerdariu, on Flickr






Pasul Tihuta by Wouter De Ruyck, on Flickr






Depresiunea dornelor - vedere de pe pasul Tihuta by Liviu Dnistran, on Flickr






Piatra Fantanele by bortescristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cape Aurora Resort​








fotografieaeriana.eu/​


----------



## Jerrodwhite (May 30, 2013)

Man this place is so full of peace an tranquility..i guess i could spend a whole lifetime out here...everything is so calm and relaxed..no threat of anything..people looked so happy and content..i wish every place in this whole world would have been like this.l.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Jerrodwhite said:


> Man this place is so full of peace an tranquility..i guess i could spend a whole lifetime out here...everything is so calm and relaxed..no threat of anything..people looked so happy and content..i wish every place in this whole world would have been like this.l.







Săcele​









Alexandra Militaru​














petronny​















Kinga Kiss Jakab​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you to all for likes! 


Some of Iași's monasteries​







*St. Sava Church* - the former monastery was founded around 1330 by monks from Holy Land. The present church is from 1583



Biserica Sf Sava - Iasi 077 spre clopotnita 2592 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Biserica Sf Sava - Iasi 025 Invierea Domnului 2526 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Biserica Sf Sava - Iasi 083 Mitropolia Moldovei si Bucovinei 2604 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Biserica Sf Sava - Iasi 006 portalul Bisericii Sf Sava 7521 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​
























*Golia Monastery* - located in the heart of the old Moldavian capital, was first constructed in 16th century rebuilt on a greater scale by Prince Vasile Lupu, between 1650 and 1653.

The monastery is surrounded by tall walls, with corner turrets and a 30 m height tower with 120 steps, one of city’s symbols.



Iași by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr





Golia Monastery - Iași, Jud. Iași, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr





Golia Monastery - Iași, Jud. Iași, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr





Manastirea Golia (1660) by noridamar, on Flickr















​
























*Galata Monastery* - 1584


P1010063 by petrughenuche, on Flickr






P1010047 by petrughenuche, on Flickr





Intrare Galata by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​




























*Cetățuia Monastery* - 1672



328 in clopotnita by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Manastirea Cetatuia (1669-1672) by noridamar, on Flickr






045 turla by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr





067 detalii brau by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr






privind spre Cetatuia - Iasi 012 Manastirea Cetatuia 8003 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg










Coronation Cathedral, Alba Iulia / Catedrala Incoronarii din Alba Iulia by Iliescu Serban, on Flickr







Panoráma: Gyulafehérvár katolikus udvar by Zoltan Balazs, on Flickr








Untitled by segabor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași - Trei Ierarhi Monastery​








Built in 1635



20130617-_DSF3307.jpg by ClifB, on Flickr










Untitled by Alex Burlacu, on Flickr










Manastirea Sf Trei Ierarhi,Iasi by bucuria_mea, on Flickr








detaliu; Biserica Trei ierarhi, Iasi, Romania by cataliniko, on Flickr









DSC_5062.jpg by cataliniko, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iada Valley​











Iada River is 44 km long tributary of Crișul Repede and its course marks the limit between Pădurea Craiului Mountains to the west and Bihor-Vlădeasa Mountains to the east.


On its upper sector there are many impressive waterfalls and caves covered in lush vegetation while on lower sector there ae villages with old traditions.


The climate is mountainous, cold and humid. The correct name used by locals is Valea Iadei (Valley of the Kid) but non-locals use to call it Valea Iadului (Hell's Valley).


More info in Romanian about the nature and ethnography of the valley on valeaiadului.wordpress.com

















*Devil's Mill Waterfall* - seen from Iada Valley. The waterfall is at some km distance, on a tributary


P1040576 by jorj_toto, on Flickr​




















*Iadolina Waterfall*


_MG_3771.jpga by TudorSeulean, on Flickr





Cascada Iadolina / Iadolina Waterfall by Alina Mogos, on Flickr






























*Bulz* - the most significant village on the valley. Is the seat of a commune that comprises over 40 hamlets spread on countless small valleys. Some of these hamlets are very old

sz.zolilevi​






























*Bridal Veil Waterfall* - is not the more famous one with similar name (also called Răchițele Waterfall) which is situated on another valley in the area but a smaller one.


P1040512 by jorj_toto, on Flickr






Bride's Veil Waterfall by schassburg, on Flickr​





























*Bucea* - a village where Iada spills into Crișul Repede. the wooden church dates from 1791

acio552071​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iada Valley​










*Săritoarea Ieduțului Waterfall and other landscapes in the upper sector*


Árpád Perei​









































































































livstorm.blogspot.ro​



























*Ponoară village*

il postino​
























*Leșu Cave* - mos of the numerous caves on the valley are flooded

Elemer Mezei​










































*Iadolina Waterfall*

Mircea Ilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova​








Photos by our forumer, Rafael Dubreu. First two photos - Casa Băniei / House of the Bans, built in 1699, former residence of the Bans of Oltenia (the Bans were the highest boyar rank in Wallachia, rulers over Oltenia, the western part of the state).


Third photo - the building of the Art Museum, 1896.




CasaBaniei by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr








CasaBaniei1 by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr








MuzeulDeArta3 by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr





DSC_0157 by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr









DSC_0080 by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr









DSC_0172 by RafaelDubreu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlsan Valley, Făgăraș Mountains​









Vâlsan River, 84 km long, is one of the main rivers flowing on the southern side of Făgăraș. Is woldwide famous for its relict fish species, the *Asprete*, unchanged since the age of dinosaurs, 65 million years ago. The upper valley is a natural reserve with a surface of 100 km².



















3. Valea Valsanului by Initiative Pro Imago Mundi, on Flickr​





Facebook​










learn2travel.wordpress.com​
















In forest .. by Mary590, on Flickr






Full Autumn by pmsmgomes, on Flickr​


























*Brădet* with the church built around 1400 and painted later



brădet by eolmax, on Flickr






bradetu 447 by dunela, on Flickr​



arpion​



























*Robaia Monastery* - situated on a tributarry of Vâlsan, in an area settled in 14th century by hermits. the present church is from 1644


manastirearobaia.wordpress.com​











































*Mușătești*



Musatesti (Arges- Romania) by _dinu, on Flickr






hay season by gorgeoux, on Flickr​
















*Elisabeta Ticuță* - born in Mușătești


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for likes 



Răzoare, a village in the Transylvanian Plain​







The Transylvanian Plain is an ethnogeographical area located between the Someş River and the Mureş River. Despite the name, is a mostly hilly region and is shared between the counties Mureș, Cluj and Bistrița-Năsăud.


The ~ 300 villages make an ethographically important for both Romanians and Hungarians (and in past for the Saxons), for its rich and sophisticated dances and music mutually influenced. There are important Baroque castles (like the one in Bonțida) churches etc.


Map of limits of Transylvanian Plain












Untitled by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr






Untitled by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr







Untitled by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr








Untitled by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr






Razoare by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr​














Hungarian dance from the Transylvanian Plian


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today










Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa













Untitled by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr






Untitled by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr







IMG_3235 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr







IMG_2677 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr






IMG_2653 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr






IMG_2634 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr







IMG_2693 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr








IMG_2586 by David-Lewis-5011, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Glavacioc Monastery, Argeș County​










The monastery is situated in the southern part of the county, in the Romanian Plain. Certified in 1441, is believed to date from late 14th century. The present cloister has parts from 15-18th century and the church is from 1843.



obiectivortodox.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Park











apuseni by simo stardust, on Flickr





Solaris by Iulian Marcu, on Flickr





Almost on the edge of the mirador by blaseur, on Flickr





Rocks. by blaseur, on Flickr






Overlook on the way to Padis by blaseur, on Flickr




Here is the damn sign! by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr






Varciorog Waterfall | Apuseni, Transylvania by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr






DSC_1942 by laszlog, on Flickr





DSC_1961 by laszlog, on Flickr






DSC_1880 by laszlog, on Flickr






DSC_1876 by laszlog, on Flickr







abandoned sheepfold by Dan SIP.08, on Flickr






village old church by Dan SIP.08, on Flickr





Streams of Life by Iulian Marcu, on Flickr







Apuseni Mountains,Romania by resy75, on Flickr









Köveskőrös-7 by psycroptic, on Flickr








Scenery in Apuseni Mountains by I. Chris, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​





First of them is perhaps the best video of Bucharest to date





















​


----------



## ILoveEU (Jul 13, 2013)

Transfăgărășan Road

RO_SB_Transfagarasan by c0c127, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Dude, stop posting stolen photos. This are the real sources of the two posted by you:

http://www.primariagiurgiu.ro/porta...FDE72A7D5E47809342257AA000319DCB?OpenDocument

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:RO_SB_Transfagarasan.jpg






From all signs, you are the guy banned three or four times for trolling, insults and racism (in 2009-2011). I doubt that this time your intentions are better, as you started by opening a *troll thread* on Urban Showcase. You learned nothing from previous sanctions, you still don't want to have a real contribution so I will ask the moderators to take measures.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Some Saxon villages​









*Râșnov / Rosenau*


Panorama by cristi720, on Flickr​





















*Drăușeni / Draas*

Elemer Mezei​



























*Motiș / Märtesdorf*

pedalezdeciexist.wordpress.com​



























*Șaroș pe Târnave / Scharosch*

cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro​

























*Șaeș / Schaas*

egyszeruek.blogspot.ro​


























*Ghimbav / Weidenbach*

Gheorghe Găinariu​























*Prejmer / Tartlau*


Tartlau / Prejmer by kgbdd, on Flickr​

















*Rotbav / Rohrbach*


romania by KABBY PHOTO, on Flickr​























*Cincu / Groß-Schenk*


egyszeruek.blogspot.ro​












Romania June 2012 (53) by timben64, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorna Candrenilor, Bukovina












2013-07-08 15.02.51 by mefisher, on Flickr











IMG_6883 by mefisher, on Flickr​









Remus Cătălin Progan​















echipament-montan.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorna Candrenilor, Bukovina











​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța












0051_img_0145 by yyzgvi, on Flickr








Tomis Harbor before storm, Constanţa by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr







Constantia by Dagmarita Smulewicz, on Flickr









Romania-Dobrogea-and-Danube-Delta-017 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest










outside vs inside by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr






DSC_0030 by TDragos, on Flickr







Delta Bucurestilor by Sorinmountains, on Flickr








Panorama_1 by opreageorge, on Flickr​







Dragoș Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bobda and Ciacova, Timiș County (Banat)​










*Bobda / Papd* - certified in 13th century, Bobda was destroyed in 1695 during Ottoman - Austrian batles and reconstructed afterward in a planned manner, with rectangular lots. 


The Catholic mausoleum church (now in state of abandonment) was built by baron Gyula Csávossy in 1862 after the model of Esztergom cathedral.



Rumänisches Banat by rainer_remsing, on Flickr





Biserica Mausoleu din Bobda by ALiNzele, on Flickr


































*Ciacova / Csák / Tschakowa / Čakovo*


Sorin antal​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains










DSCF5230 by ROMANIA 2011 100%, on Flickr








Valea Prahovei toamna by Catalin_Pop, on Flickr








139 - Intrarea pe Valea Morarului by LurkerAsh, on Flickr










2012-07-13 13.56.43 by idmbrv, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park












Foggy land by Buslig Barni, on Flickr











Cheile Bicazului by Ecaterina Leonte, on Flickr












Wonderland by Buslig Barni, on Flickr












Cheile Bicazului by Cosmin Bălțoi, on Flickr










Békás-szoros - Cheile Bicazului by szombathbalazs, on Flickr










Untitled by Szabolcs Ruczui, on Flickr










Látlak! by leszaiistvan, on Flickr









Target by aneron, on Flickr









2010jún_Erdély 0933 by emzepe, on Flickr










muntii hasmas stopa mědvěda by Coufal Milan, on Flickr









Gara Bicaz by T .Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today










Calea Călărașilor Road, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Theodor Burada Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Constantin and Elena Church (1795), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Constantin and Elena Church (1795), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## EYE_IN_THE_SKY_RO (Jul 15, 2013)

Bulevardul Regele carol (Tineretii), Iosefin, Timisoara


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Constanta has to be beautiful. Looks like european Havana. Definitely I need to visit this place when going to Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum to EYE_IN_THE_SKY_RO and I'm happy that your first post is on this thread! 


Rombi, Constanța was considered till now the worst maintained big city in Romania, with many buildings in the historical core crumbling or having collapsed in last years. Recenlty, the main square (Ovidiu Square) is in process of being rehabilitated and I think in few years things will be better. Is the oldest city in Romania and that is being felt when you visit the Peninsula (the old city).






*Constanța in 1941*


----------



## EYE-IN-THE-SKY (Jul 15, 2013)

*Timisoara*

Flock of pigeons in Liberty Square


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me













Ostașilor (Soldiers') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Ostașilor (Soldiers') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Ostașilor (Soldiers') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ostașilor (Soldiers') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Ostașilor (Soldiers') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










St. Joseph Catholic Cathedral (1884), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bukovina​









*Poiana Stampei*


Poiana Stampei River rafting pe Raul Dorna by Iustin Buculei, on Flickr






Poiana Stampei vazuta de pe Vf Ousorul by Iustin Buculei, on Flickr





Poiana Stampei picnic by Iustin Buculei, on Flickr​





















*Iacobeni* - train going along Bistrița Valley
































*Obcina Mare Mountains*


August by Iliuță Iliuțescu, on Flickr​




















*Șaru Dornei*


August by gabitul, on Flickr​


















*Dorna Arini*


Origini (com. Dorna Arini, jud. Suceava) by lu_ckuletzu, on Flickr​


















*Dolheștii Mari* - church painted in 1481


02 Dolhesti digital 2005 - 003 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr​





















*Bilca*


Romania Bilca by giokramer, on Flickr​






















*Dolhasca*


Trenul de seară Fălticeni - Dolhasca la kilometrul 21 pe linia 510 by mishu88, on Flickr​




















*Pojorâta*


FLORI DE CIRES-MAGURA-C.LUNG MOLD. (POJORATA) by FLO_TAKEASHOT, on Flickr​





















*Near Câmpulung Moldovenesc*


magura runcului cimpulung moldovenesc by edyrosen, on Flickr​

























*Vatra Dornei*


Blue Mountains by cristi720, on Flickr​






















Some village




Bucovine by Julien Rapallini, on Flick​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains​










*View toward the Făgăraș Mountains*, situated at 130 km


Din Trascau pana in Fagaras by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr​























*Ardașcheia Peak*


Dupa 3 ore de mers pe teren inghetat, printre urme de lupi si caprioare , iata se deschide o panorama deosebita.Valuluri de nori trecand pe deasupra la Ardascheia by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr​
























*Întregalde Gorges*


Cheile Intregalde - Romania by jensbussche, on Flickr​























*Râmeț village*


Autumn in Rameti III by Mihai Stoica, on Flickr





Old Orthodox Church by Mihai Stoica, on Flickr





Autumn in Rameti II by Mihai Stoica, on Flickr





Ramet 1 byre man by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​























*Râmeț Gorges*


Cheile Ramet by Berghean Cosmin, on Flickr​






















*Rimetea / Torockó*


Remetea by lmikiboss, on Flickr​






















*Huda lui Papară Cave*


Huda lui Papara by [email protected]_V., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Wooden churches in Vrancea County​












*Lărgășeni* - 1760


Catedralele Vrancei - Lărgăşeni (Corbiţa) / ante restaurare by conceptie.ro, on Flickr​



















*Anghelești* - 1757


Catedralele Vrancei - sat Angheleşti (com. Ruginesti, VN) by conceptie.ro, on Flickr




Catedralele Vrancei - sat Angheleşti (com. Ruginesti, VN) by conceptie.ro, on Flickr​






















*Mănăstioara - 1775*


Catedralele Vrancei - Biserica de lemn din satul Mănăstioara (com. Fitioneşti, VN) by conceptie.ro, on Flickr





Catedralele Vrancei - Biserica de lemn din satul Mănăstioara (com. Fitioneşti, VN) by conceptie.ro, on Flickr






Catedralele Vrancei - Biserica de lemn din satul Mănăstioara (com. Fitioneşti, VN) by conceptie.ro, on Flickr​






















*Ruginești* - 17th century


Catedralele Vrancei - Ruginesti by conceptie.ro, on Flickr​





















*Dălhăuți Monastery* - founded in 15th century, has three wooden churches, one from 1625


Dalhauti, Sokratis by S o k r a t i s L e f a s, on Flickr





























*Lepșa Monastery* - founded in 1774, church rebuilt in 1936 


Paste Lepsa 019 by munteanuamalia2000, on Flickr​




















*Valea Sării* - the village has a wooden church from 1772


foto valea sarii 2012 080 by VIRUSALL, on Flickr





foto valea sarii 2012 189 by VIRUSALL, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Surpatele Monastery​








Founded in 16th century, rebuilt in 1706



MANASTIREA SURPATELE by bucuria_mea, on Flickr







Manastirea Surupatele (Surpatele) / Surupatele (Surpatele) Monastery by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​












*Sovata / Szováta*


Szováta (fent egy kápolnánál)  by trombitasi, on Flickr​





József Vértes​
































*Praid / Parajd*


Küküllő Parajdon by seychelleois, on Flickr​



























*Șumuleu-Ciuc / Csíksomlyó*


a csíksomlyói kegytemplom by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​





















*Lăzarea / Szárhegy*


Distance by Buslig Barni, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​










*Palas Complex*


Palas, Iasi by Ecaterina Leonte, on Flickr​





















*Cetățuia Monastery*

bahluviensis​















15247 by Adrian Bogdan, on Flickr






privind spre Cetatuia - Iasi 014 Manastirea Cetatuia 0348 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​






















*Trei Ierarhi Monastery*



Manastirea Sf. Trei Ierarhi ridicata de catre voievodul Vasile Lupu, intre anii 1637 -1639. by Ecaterina Leonte, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați












romania - tulcea & sulina by gabitul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gărâna / Wolfsberg, Banat​












Gărâna is small village in a vast area of uninhabited mountains, at 1000 m altitude. Founded in 1828 by Bavarian and Bohemian German colonists, today has a population of 70 people, half of them Germans.

Since 1997, here takes places a Jazz Festival.




Kirchweih 2008 by andreig40, on Flickr








Kirchweih 2008 by andreig40, on Flickr









Untitled by energeticspell, on Flickr








Winter 3 by mozoru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains National Park






















Oraşul Măcin by Theo Chirac, on Flickr






Parcul naţional Munţii Măcinului by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr








apus de soare by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr







apus de soare by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr





Naplemente by KCs13, on Flickr






Stribesnog, Elaphe quatuorlineata by birding.dk, on Flickr​





aleea13​











IceBox​













albastric.wordpress.com​


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing neighbor country :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Čaki! 





Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes












Medias, Mediaș, Mediasch, Piata Regele Ferdinand I, Romania, Transylvania.jpg by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr










Medias by Cosmin Berghean, on Flickr











Red gate by Raoul Pop, on Flickr










Medias by diegoamora, on Flickr










Pedestrian bridge in Medias by diegoamora, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for likes! 






Bucharest by me - today


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me










Old Saint Spiridon Church (1700), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Old Saint Spiridon Church (1700), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Old Saint Spiridon Church (1700), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Apostles Church (1636), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










DSCN0300 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








DSCN0304 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me











Luigi Cazavillan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Berzei (Stork's) Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Berzei (Stork's) Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sfântul Constantin Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cobălcescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​











DorinW6​





































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​










Emese Daday​














Gingles by Kickem, on Flickr​









roberthajnal.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țarcu Mountains












"Quest to Equillibrium" by alino_dr, on Flickr











"Equillibrium"-in Mt.Caleanu(Tarcu)-Romania by alino_dr, on Flickr









Tarcu by Silvia Mavrichi, on Flickr​








Camelia Băluțescu 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​









Tiberiu Buzdugan​




























































Camelia Băluțescu​
















DSC01122 by sorin.sfirlogea, on Flickr










DSC01190 by sorin.sfirlogea, on Flickr








Waterfall heaven by Kickem, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me












Vodă Caragea Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Darvari Hermitage (1834-1934), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Aurel Vlaicu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Ernest Broșteanu Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today








Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nicolae Beldiceanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Grigore Alexandrescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube entering Romania at Baziaș​











Baziaș is a small village, the first locality Danube meets on Romanian bank. Is inhabited by 54 Romanians and 12 Serbs





Above the Danube by E.mya Photography, on Flickr










Bazias by oliver_maxwell77, on Flickr​









gerarddelaloye.wordpress.com​












mimi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Ceahlău​










livstorm.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*

Buila-Vânturarița National Park​









Kami Hrom​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmár County*

Satu Mare / Szatmár County​



The places in the video:



0:15 - Ardud / Erdőd - 15th century castle
0:20 - Acâș / Ákos - 12th century Reformed (formerly Catholic) Hungarian church
0:22 - Carei / Nagykároly - 15-19th century castle
0:45 - Museum of Land of Oaș (Romanian ethnographic zone) in Negrești-Oaș
0:50 - Orthodox wooden church in Lechința, 17th century
1:30 - Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti city


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​








unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro​




































Oana Tihenea​







Joszef Ambrus​












Lukáš Surák'​












Monika Frank​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari Castle - by me​










The castle is located on a cliff, on a canyon formed on the Argeş River, close in Făgăraş Mountains.


Poenari Castle was erected around the beginning of the 13th century by the rulers of Wallachia. In the 15th century, realizing the potential for a castle perched high on a steep precipice of rock, Vlad III the Impaler repaired and consolidated the structure, making it one of his main fortresses. 


To reach the castle, visitors need to climb 1,480 steps.


The abysses, crags and forests growing on rocks make an extremely wild landscape, home to many bears. Just near the castle live these days three she-bears with cubs that come almost every night at the hotel at the foot of the cliff. Unfortunatly, I wasn't aware of this and lost the moment when the bears walked on the street.


Like most hotels and pensions in Romania, this one is confortable, clean and cheap, only 100 lei (23 euro) a room. Far better than some better known touristic countries.












The castle seen from Arefu village


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















From the road to Vidraru Dam, in Argeș Gorges


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















From the road and from the hotel


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















The wild mountain the castle is built on (the peak above the castle)


Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Poenari Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Amazing :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidraru Dam - by me​











The concrete construction was finished in 1965. The lake is 10 km long and has a width of 2.2 km. 


The surrounding forests are thriving with bears and other wild animals. The jungle looks untouched and the air is fresh and strong.

The relief of the valleys surrounding the lake is very rugged and hard accesible, even more because of thick forests.


The dam is the tallest in Romania - 166 m and arguable the most spectacular.












Seen from the mountain of Poenari Castle.


Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Dam, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























Seen from the top of the dam


Vidraru Reservoir, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Vidraru Reservoir, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poenari Castle and Argeș Gorgeș - by me






































*Argeș Gorges*, situated between Poenari Castle and Vidraru Dam. One of the wildest canyons in Romania and perhaps the only one with a road perched on high part of the valley


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Muscel - by me​











The former Muscel County and Muscel ethnographic zone is now a part of Argeș County.



*Câmpulung*

Câmpulung was one of the earliest urban settlements in Wallachia, the Transylvanian Saxons contributing to its development by bringing the German urban culture. Câmpulung was the first capital of the feudal state of Wallachia, until succeeded by Curtea de Argeş in the 14th century. 




The Negru Vodă Monastery was founded in 1215. The present bell tower and the Princely House are from 17th century, the Abbot House from 18th century and the cells from 1800.



Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Câmpulung-Muscel Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Nămăești Cave Monastery* - certified in 1386, the cave church was dug off at the beginning of 16th century


Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nămăești Cave Monastery, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum* - built in 1928-1935 to keep the bones and celebrate the memory of 2,300 Romanian soldiers that died in the battle that took place in Dragoslavele area in 1916. The mausoleum was extended in 1980-1984. 

The Romanian Army intended to invade Transylvania (then part of Austria-Hungary) through Rucăr-Bran Pass but suffered serious defeat. The Kingdom of Romania was composed at the time by Wallachia (now southern Romania) and Moldavia (now Eastern Romania) and as result of defeats in 1916, Southern Romania, including Bucharest, was occupied by Central Powers (Germany and Austria-Hungary), so it was reduced to Moldavian territory. Later, it managed to take back the lands and drive out the Central Powers from Transylvania.



Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

vRucăr - Bran Pass - by me​






The best part is the movie.




Rucăr Bran corridor is one o the main passes across the Carpathians. In Middle Age was the major connection between Wallachia and Transylvania, linking the succesive capitals of Wallachia situated in proximity (Câmpulung, Curtea de Argeș, Târgoviște) with Brașov and other centers in Transylvania. In Bran was a custom point, defended by the Bran / Törzburg Castle built by Brassovian Saxons in 1378, which now is the most visited objective in Romania (400,000 visitors in 2010).



The villages across the corridor - Rucăr, Dâmbovicioara, Podu Dâmboviței, Ciocanu, Fundata, Șirnea, Moeciu and others - were traditionally shepherd communities. To these days shepherding is one of the main occupations and ancestral traditions and way of life linked to shepherding are preserved.



The incomparable beauty of the this area situated between Bucegi and Leaota Mountains (to the east) and Piatra Craiului and Iezer-Păpușa Mountains (to the west), make it one of the major touristic regions an one of the finest panoramic roads in Romania.



















*Cheile Dâmbovicioarei*


Dâmbovicioara Gorges, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dâmbovicioara Gorges, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dâmbovicioara, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Podu Dâmboviței*


Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Podu Dâmboviței, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Bran*


Bran Castle, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains - Ucea Mare Valley​










Ucea Mare is one of the over thirty main rivers on the northern side of Făgăraș. All these rivers have canyons and each one has several smaller tributaries wich also have wild canyons and flow through the wild forests.


Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran Castle / Törzburg / Törcsvár


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Berca Muddy Volcanoes 












11-10-2012 - Vulcanii Noroiosi-0133 by calin.sargan, on Flickr







11-10-2012 - Vulcanii Noroiosi-0136 by calin.sargan, on Flickr







11-10-2012 - Vulcanii Noroiosi-0116 by calin.sargan, on Flickr







11-10-2012 - Vulcanii Noroiosi-0091 by calin.sargan, on Flickr








Vulcanii Noroiosi by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr









Romantism pe luna) by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr






Helesteul Vulcanii Noroiosi by lavinia ramona dogeanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​









The pass connects the depressions Dorna and Câmpulung Moldovenesc, going between Obcina Mestecăniș Mountains and Giumalău Mountains. Is part of DN17 national road which together with Tihuța Pass, connects Dej and Suceava cities.




















Paul Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Flight above Iron Gates (Danube's Canyon)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți County


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țarcu Mountains​







Alin Ciprian Ciulă​












Andrei Oană 1 2 3​







































ioanaax.blogspot.ro​






































































petrucristescu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Țarcu Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park











A Little Chilly? by Our Planet. Close Up., on Flickr







A Change Of Scenery by Our Planet. Close Up., on Flickr








Piatra Craiului by Carlos. Carreter, on Flickr​







Romania tour Store​





















..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains











51-varfurile-din-masivul-parang-poza-din-avion by Robintel.ro, on Flickr​



Iustin Ichim​





































































































Sergiu Oprean​
























Dragoș Dula​










Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​







J&J Productions​


















inaugurare pod basarab_DxOVP by Sarchis Dolmanian, on Flickr











Princely Church Sfantul Anton at night by Johan Foster, on Flickr










Modern reflection by Johan Foster, on Flickr











Sunset and storms meet by Johan Foster, on Flickr​









Romania Tour Store​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat
























Alin Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​










mecanturist.ro​




























gianinalin.blogspot.ro​











Virgiliu Popescu​












Paul Zamfira​














IMG_0317 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr






Tasnei gorge by paleo_bear, on Flickr







Domogled by paleo_bear, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár












92. Walking under the moonlight, in Sighisoara, Romania by Robintel.ro, on Flickr






56. The lower town of Sighisoara seen from the uphill fortress, Romania by Robintel.ro, on Flickr






Romania_2013_13 by Avi Zioni, on Flickr








Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr






Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rotunda Pass, Rodna and Suhard Mountains​










The pass connects upper Someșul Mare Valley (Transylvania, Bistrița-Năsăud County) and Bistrița Valley (Bukovina), going between Rodna and Suhard mountains, at 1271 m altitude. Is relatively parallel with Tihuța Pass.



[email protected]​






​







Daniel Arieșnan-Simion​


























Aron Gabor​




















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța and Mamaia​











*Constanța*


120815 1130 Constanta Romania John (1) by uchicago travel, on Flickr






Crane in Constanta Port II (Romania) by 92Dragos, on Flickr






Yachts in Tomis harbour - Constanţa by Andra MB, on Flickr


























*Mamaia*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains and Alba Iulia - aerial films​







*Trascău Mountains*

0:8 - Ighiel karstic lake
0:13 - Piatra Craivii - the mountain where the acropolis of Apulon stood (Dacian predecessor of Alba Iulia and one of the most important Dacian cities, capital of Apuli tribe)
0:25 - Piatra Cetii Nature Reserve
0:44 - Râmeț Monastery (13th century)
1:04 - Trascău / Torockóvár Castle (13th century)
1:10 - Valișoara (or Aiud's) Gorges























*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains, Bukovina












jpeg-6408 by alxandru555, on Flickr









jpeg-6436 by alxandru555, on Flickr








ILG_20130629_05946 by ilg-ul, on Flickr







Rarau by Al3xTD, on Flickr









satul slatioara in lumina diminetii by cipriel, on Flickr







calea curata by cipriel, on Flickr​







spetcu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park - a land of moss and of seven thousands caves​









Marius Răzvan 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​



























*Zgurăști Cave* - hosting largest underground lake in Romania. the entrance hall (in photos) is 120 x 60 m and 50 m tall. The lake is 65 x 20 m, 10 m deep and together with other lakes in the cave summs up 20,000 m³ of water.




































































*Tăuz Sinkhole*





























*Near Vârtop Ice Cave*































*Coiba Mare Cave*

































*Scărișoara Ice Cave*








































*Ruginoasa Ravine*



























*The Lost World Plateau* called like this for its wilderness, is a forested karst plateau hiding a huge underground network of active galleries, revealed at the surface by vegetated dolines.












































































*Focul Viu Ice Cave*





























*Galbena Gorges*










































*Someșul Cald Gorges*





























*Poarta lui Ionele Cave*





































*Farcu Crystal Cave* was discovered in 1987 in Farcu mine galleries by miners working there. Is considered a real gem because of the wealth of speleothems and the diversity of crystal forms found here











































*Some ice cave*






































*Cetățile Ponorului Cave*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​






Marius Răzvan​





































































































































​








Attila Borviz​













Cristian Boerean​











Radu Constantin​























Presentation in Swedish

61949315​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Villages in the former Odorhei / Udvarhelyszék Seat​











Udvarhely Depression is one of the six depressions and former Székely administrative units called seats or chairs from the Eastern Transylvania and Eastern Carpathians (a seventh seat was the one of Arieș / Aranyosszék, in Trascău Mountains, away from the main Székely region).















ghidultimpuluiliber.ro​





*Dârjiu / Székelyderzs* - is the only village in Romania with a Hungarian monument on Unesco list: the fortified Unitarian (initially Catholic) church built in 13th century and surrounded by a fortress in 1521-1630. Inside the church are murals dating from 1419 with the Legend of King Ladislau, the favorite theme in Székely medieval churches.

Even today, the villagers keep their grains inside the fortress, as their ancestors used to do.






































*Liban / Gyergyólibántelep* - this small village (80 inhabitants) is situated in the pass that connect Odorhei and Ciuc depressions across Harghita Mountains, in the middle of this volcanic range. Is a tourisitc destination with the posibility of safaris for sigthing of bears, deer and other wild animals.





























*Zetea / Zetelaka*












































*Rugănești / Rugonfalva* - the village is known for the 13th century church with medieval paintings (King Ladislau Legend theme)






























*Satu Nou / Homoródújfalu*






























*Dealu / Oroszhegy*






























*Mugeni / Bögöz* - another village with a church with medieval paintings (King Ladislau Legend theme)

























*Lutița / Agyagfalva* - here too is a medieval church with King Ladislau Legend murals



























Life in the paradise of a Carpathian village: Lutița / Agyagfalva


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Valea lui Stan Canyon, Făgăraș Mountains​












Valea lui Stan (Stan's Valley) is perhaps the most visited canyon in Făgăraș by climbers and hikers for two reasons: it can easily be accesed from Transfăgărășan (the river spills into Argeș into this river's gorges, between Poenari and Vidraru) and second: was equipped with stairs without whom the canyon couldn't be climbed.


Beside Valea lui Stan, there are tens, maybe over 100 canyons which if not all equally deep and wild, not far anyway but some of them may be even more spectacular than Valea lui Stan. One of them is Limpedea which I plan to explore in September together with other valleys from Făgăraș.





Oana Drăgulin​




































​





Marius Răzvan​








































































































pandaartistic.blogspot.ro​
























bushcraft.ro​










Bogdan Budoiu​











mikelangelo​






​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Such a beautiful country! The Danube, the mountains, the little villages and so much more! I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Claroscuro!  There is much to come on this thread and I will be pleased to share these photos with people like you.



Bălinești, Bukovina​










Church built in 1499


DS_20130628_00076 Biserica Sf Nicolae din Bălineşti by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20130628_00084 Biserica Sf Nicolae din Bălineşti by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20130628_00077 Biserica Sf Nicolae din Bălineşti by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Massif​










Iulia-Gelca Pristavu​












Marius Răzvan​













DS_20130720_00082 by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20130720_00080 Cascada Izvoraș by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20130720_00009 ursulache by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20130720_00192 Colții lui Barbeș .. by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20130629_00085 spre Pietre Doamnei pe cruce albastră by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20130615_00140 by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20130615_00186 by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Valea lui Stan Canyon, Făgăraș Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saxon Villages​











*Nemșa / Niemesch*


Nemsa 6 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​




















*Idiciu / Bellesdorf*


Idiciu by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​

















*Roandola / Rennenthal*


Roandola (3) by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​

















*Nou Săsesc / Sächsisch-Neudorf*


Nou Sasesc 7 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​






















*Boian / Bonnesdorf*


winter evening by dana grad, on Flickr​


















*Alma Vii / Almen*


Alma Vii 10 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​



















*Iacobeni / Jacobsdorf*


Movile 19 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​





















*Viscri / Weißkirch*


Viscri 3 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​























*Dealu Frumos / Schönberg*


Dealu Frumos 2 by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​




















*Bazna / Baaßen*


Baassen/Bazna, Sibiu County by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​

















*Archita / Arkeden*


Descent Into Archita by paullee68, on Flickr​






















*Câlnic / Kelling*


Cetatea Țărănescă Câlnic - culoare intrare by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​
















*Șaroș pe Târnave / Scharosch*


Saros 8 (1) by alecsripeanu, on Flickr​



















*Jidvei / Seiden*


Seiden / Jidvei - School by Himbeerdoni, on Flickr​


















*Mălâncrav / Malmkrog*

ARCDOC Richard Holmg​

























*Șeica Mare / Marktschelken (1997)*


50 451 bei Seica Mare 21.05.97 by Werner & Hansjörg Brutzer, on Flickr​




















*Cârța / Kerz*


Kerc_ciszterci_kolostor44 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr​




















*Biertan / Birthälm*


Biertan by Szittyakutya, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Slănic​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Royal Court of Târgoviște​










The city was capital of Wallachia between 1396-1688. 




The Royal Court comprises:

-the ruins of the Princely Palace (1400-1700)
-Chindia Tower built around 1460 by Vlad Țepeș
-the Great Princely Church, 16-17th century
-the Small Princely Church, ~1450


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread makes me dream :drool: Thank you


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Yabbes and thank you guys for likes! 





Moldovița, Bukovina​










*Between Moldovița and Brodina*

suceavapedaleaza.blogspot.ro​










































































*Moldovița in winter*

moldovita-bucovina.blogspot.ro​






































*Roma smiths*




























*Mocănița* - the generic name for narrow gauge steam trains in Romania. Moldovița forestry railway was built by a Munich entrepeneur and started to operate in 1888. Initialy 23 km long, the network reached 73 km in 1987 as result of successive extensions. Until 2001 was used for logging and since 2005 as a touristic train, on a 10 km line. The locomotive was built in 1926. The price is 20 lei (4 euro).(source)





















Moldovita by steam train. by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr






Moldovita by steam train. by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vaser Valley Mocănița, Maramureș​










phototour.mocanita.ro​

























mocanita.com/​






































golopper.com​






























Cu mocanita pe Valea Vaserului - Maramures by _dinu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​









Zoltan Nagy​



































































































































​







Marian Poară​




















































Mariana Ichim​
























































Tomáš Kovařík​















Untitled by Ingrid Kremers, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​








A slower video that gave a proper feeling of this road which by many Romanians is considered the finest in country (finer even than the Transfăgărășan, which gained popularity as the finest road in the world after a Top Gear episode). 



Transalpina is 148 km long, passes over several ranges (Parâng, Lotru, Șureanu, Cindrel) and is the highest paved road in Romania, reaching 2145 m.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monasteries in Dâmbovița County​













*Ialomicioara's Cave Monastery* is situated in the mouth and partly inside the Ialomicioara Cave, at 1660 m altitude in Bucegi Mountains, 10 km from the source of river Ialomița (one of major rivers in Romania, with a lenght of 417 km). 

The monastery was founded by ruler Mihnea cel Rău (Mihnea the Evil, 1508-1510, the son of Vlad Ţepeş). The present church and cells are from 1901.

drao.ro​





















vectoru​









mystique​











Concert of Târgoviște Philharmonic Orchestra


























*Cobia Monastery* - built in 1572

blog.daniel-dumbrava.ro​









Bogdan Costea​



























*Viforâta Monastery* - founded by ruler Vladislav Basarab (1447-1456), was completely rebuilt in present form in 1635 as an impressive fortified complex. It is one of the oldest nun monasteries in Wallachia.

VIFORATA​









manastireaviforata.ro​







































*Dealu Monastery* - certified in 1431, the present church is from 1501. The buildings of the old cloister (1512) collapsed at the 1940 earthquake, the present ones dating from 1959.

Adrian Erculescu​












Dealu Convent (view 3) by Catalin Pruteanu, on Flickr​






















*Stelea Monastery in Târgoviște* - founded in 14th century, rebuilt in present form in 1645

sanuuitam.blogspot.ro​



























*Bunea Hermitage* - built in 1654 on top of a 630 m tall hill, surrounded by forests of centuries old oak trees, in a mirific place near Vulcana-Băi Spa.

Anton Ivanovici​




























*Nucet Monastery* - founded in 15th century, the church dates from around 1500 together with parts of the fortified cloister. Original paintings from 1500 also survived inside the chuch. The monastery was the most important after Dealu in Dâmbovița area.

Facebook​









incomod-media.ro​






​



hellodambovita.ro/articol/95/M%C4%83n%C4%83stirea+Nucet/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me












Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg











St. Michael Roman Catholic Cathedral - Alba Iulia by Isa [belsaita] , on Flickr







St. Michael Roman Catholic Cathedral - Alba Iulia by Isa [belsaita] , on Flickr







St. Michael Roman Catholic Cathedral - Alba Iulia by Isa [belsaita] , on Flickr









Changing of the Guard by ada.sand, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila-Vânturarița National Park​










First photo: Cheia Chalet, the only touristic facility in the massif, in a very wild and remote place, accessible by a forestry road.




buila 026 by catalin.serban, on Flickr​








Anca Seceleanu​




































































Buila by DeViL Andrew, on Flickr







IMG_3124 by DeViL Andrew, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Székely Land​











*Frumoasa / Szépvíz* and the Caracău / Karakó Viaduct (1897-1946)

Zoltan Nagy​




















































*Near Tinovu Mohoș Reserve*

kollozsolt.blogspot.ro​






















*Remetea / Gyergyóremete*

Maczelka-Rónyai Juli​




























*Atid / Etéd* - Reformed church from 1682


The Reformed church: the bell-tower and the enclosure wall by *skiagraphia , on Flickr




The Reformed church: the baroque porch by *skiagraphia , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​











*Land of Făgăraș* 


the wall by TheArgentinian, on Flickr​























*Toward Bărcaciu Chalet*

https://picasaweb.google.com/traian.valentin/SkiLaBarcaciu#5869730391560445618​









Zoltan Borbely​



























*Toward Podragu Chalet*

Răzvan Radu Stănuț​



























*Transfăgărășan*

Andrei Oană​























*Șinca Nouă*

acc31.wordpress.com​



























*City of Făgăraș*

spectacularplaces.info​



























*River Porumbacu*


Porumbacu river near mount Negoiu  by rossy_07, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bigăr Waterfall and Miniș Gorges, Anina Mountains​










*Bigăr Waterfall* - Bigăr is a very short river - after 200 from its powerful source, it spills into Miniș River's Gorges through a waterfall that was recently designed by the The World Geography website as the finest waterfall in the world.

Marius Cheregi​










Marian Văduva​









































































*Spring of Bigăr River*

Wikipedia​


































*Miniș Gorges* are 14 km long, are situated between the town of Anina and Bozovici village and are part of Nera gorges - Beușnița National Park.

Daniela Stelia​























Marius Cheregi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mangalia​











Yoss Praff​


















DSC07426-20130727 by Adrian Petrila, on Flickr​








Oalf V​




























The resorts situated on a distance of 9 km north of Mangalia:



2:40 Neptun
3:40 Olimp
8:27 Jupiter
9:01 Cap Aurora
10:35 Saturn
12:27 Mangalia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​










With 1,500 km², is the second largest natural reserve after Danube Delta in country. A vast wilderness, with only few villages and many wild animals.




*Music of Maramureș* with images from the park




















rucsacdemunte.blogspot.ro​





























































emaramures.ro​









































Anton Bacea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for likes!




Bukovina​











*Bukovina wildlife*, on music by Margareta Clipa, one of the most popular singers from region.































*Siret* - full moon over Moldova's oldest capital

Marius Busuioc​


























*Cacica / Kaczyka* - the Polish Catholic minor basilica (1904) and Polish salt mine (opened in 1798)

Marian Busuioc 1 2 3​






















































*Cârlibaba*

exploreaza-romania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​











Facebook​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thanks to all for likes!
> 
> *Cacica / Kaczyka* - the Polish Catholic minor basilica (1904) and Polish salt mine (opened in 1798)
> 
> Marian Busuioc 1 2 3​


No problem mate! I thank you for all those photos!
Thanks by the way for another photos from Kaczyka Why so many coaches in front of the church?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> No problem mate! I thank you for all those photos!
> Thanks by the way for another photos from Kaczyka Why so many coaches in front of the church?


Thank you! 


Is the pilgrimage with the ocassion of Assumption (15th August) which is the dedication day and when 20,000-25,000 Catholics from Europe come here. This is a recent phenomenon, since year 2000 when the church received the minor basilica title. And with this ocasion, a fair too takes place:



















Some more with the village:


Cacica / Kaczyka​









Polonia w Kaczyce​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Monastery​











Situated on the territory of Cozia National Park, in mirific natural settings at the foot of Cozia Massif and on the left bank of Olt River's defile, was founded in 15th century as hermitage. 


From that time, some rock carved cells are preserved in the courtyard. In 1676 it became a monastery which was very isolated until late 19th century, when the railway between Transylvania and Romania was built. A fire in 1932 destroyed many of the old buildings which will be rebuilt until 1936.






















manastirea turnu by florijianu, on Flickr






manastirea turnu by florijianu, on Flickr






DS_20120604_00016 Mânăstirea Turnu by serdiana, on Flickr









CFR 60 0838, Manastirea Turnu, 3/12/2010 by afc45014, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului












P8091741_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr








P8091870_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr







P8091912_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr






P8091912_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr






P8091760_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr







P8091807_web by Mihai Munteanu, on Flickr






Untitled by Ingrid Kremers, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Costinești













Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr








motor epava costinesti by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr






Sunrise over ''ruins'' by Corina -, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​











Pan Klobáska​





























Avram Sorin Nicolaș​













































Ervin Fazekas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vorona and Coșula Monasteries, Botoșani County​













*Vorona Monastery* - founded in 1503, main buildings from 1793-1841


Curte interioară la Vorona by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




Peștera Voronei by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




Mânăstirea Vorona - iazul by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​























*Coșula Monastery* - founded in 1535, church from 1535, cloister from 17th century


Interior Coșula by BogdanGoim, on Flickr






Podul de piatra de la Cosula by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




Turla la Cosula by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Oaș​












Is a depression surrounded by low mountains of volcanic origin, in the extreme north-west of Romania, in Satu Mare County. The total area is about 614 km². Certified in 1270 as a distinct political-cultural entity, Land of Oaș is one of Romania's most original, colorful and archaic ethnographic zones. Different from most Romania, communist authorities didn't succeed to nationalize the goods of people of Oaș, thus leading to better preservation of old customs.



Girls from Turt, Tara Oasului by wizardnet, on Flickr





Popular holiday in Oas, Romania.Costumes by rosarioroma, on Flickr






Popular holiday in Oas, Romania. by rosarioroma, on Flickr





Popular holiday in Oas, Romania.Costumes by rosarioroma, on Flickr​






sandufeher.blogspot.ro​













Flavius20​






























*Sâmbra Oilor* - a traditional feast in Spring, marking the departure of shepherds in mountains. It is kept in Oaș and Maramureș.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zăbala, Zabola, Székely Land​









The name of "Zabola" means "bridle", i.e. the straps of leather that are put around the head of a horse to allow the rider to control it. The Romanian word "zăbală" means the same thing, because is a word of Hungarian origin.


In the course of various battles with the Tatars, the villages north and south of Zabola were destroyed by the Tatars. However, the inhabitants of Zabola were capable of holding the Tatars in check and survived, as if they had put bridles around the Tatars horses in order to control them and their riders. Outside the village lies the "Tatárhalom" (Tatar Hill); some historians think the Tatars that were killed in action were buried there.


The Reformed church was built in 14th century and fortified in 16th century. The Mikes castle was built in 1629 over an older structure.




Zabola, Romania, back home by PhilippePlaton, on Flickr





Untitled by Laura Postelnicu, on Flickr








Zabola, Romania by williamdagg, on Flickr






Zabola by embajadaenrumania, on Flickr





zabola, Romania by andreia cucu, on Flickr​






wikimapia.org


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest













Bucharest Sky Tower by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr







Skyscrapers in Bucharest by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr







Depeche Mode, "Delta Machine" tour in Bucharest, National Arena - opening act, Fox The Band by georgemoga, on Flickr​







Facebook - București Optimist​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buștenari, Prahova County​









Not to be confused with Bușteni Resort, also in Prahova. Buștenari is a small village (population 747) near Câmpina, in the hill sector, Bușteni is between Bucegi and Baiului mountains.


Bustenari-1 by gabriel_flr, on Flickr








Bustenari-14 by gabriel_flr, on Flickr






Bustenari-24 by gabriel_flr, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Prahova County​













*Dobrota* - the cave hermitage dates from 5-6th century CE, being a continuation of Paleochristian settlements from Buzău Mountains. More photos


Old church in stone (sec. XVI-XVII), Romania by Jonikos, on Flickr​


















*Doftana*


Doftana 2010 by cdorob, on Flickr​


















*Brebu (former) Monastery* - 1641, church painted in 1843


biserică by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​
















*Breaza*


DS_20130609_00179 by serdiana, on Flickr​




















*Bușteni*


Bușteni - Cantacuzino Castle by Stefanjurca, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerials: Northern Moldavia and Maramureș​









aerialphoto.ru​






*Secu Monastery - Neamț County* - built in 1602 in the magnificent forests of Stânișoara Mountains / Vânători - Neamț Nature Park



































*Neamț Monastery - Neamț County* - Moldavia's most important monastery, founded in 12th century, church from end of 15th century, cloister from 15th-19th century. Agheazmatar (round building in foreground) from 1847


































*Putna Monastery - Bukovina* - founded in 1466 by Stephen the Great (Moldavia's greatest ruler) as his necropolis. Treasure Tower from 1481, church from 1662, cloister from 17-19th century.


































*Voroneț Monastery - Bukovina* - considered the finest of Moldavia's painted monasteries. The Unesco church was built and painted inside in 1488 and the outside paintings are from 1547

































*Dragomirna Monastery - Bukovina* -1602-1627
































*Moldovița Monastery - Bukovina* -founded at the beginning of 15th century, present church from 1532, cloister from 1612

































*Șurdești - Maramureș* - the wooden church from 1766is 54 m tall, one of the tallest historical wooden structures in Europe
































*Desești - Maramureș* - Unesco church from 1770


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta











FLR_10_4980 by lavilotte-rolle, on Flickr






ENISALA by Karograf, on Flickr






sciaccallo dorato, golden jackal by margit-luitpold2005, on Flickr








DELTA DUNARII -FOTO LEONOV VALERIU (1) by Karograf, on Flickr​






Marius Cosma​













Ana-Maria Moise​























Stefano Semprini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg ​











stiridecluj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mogoșa Resort, Gutâi Mountains​












The resort consist of a chalet situated on the shores of artificial Bodi Lake, situated at 731 m altitude. Three ski tracks are in surroundings, Mogoșa (1246 m altitude), Șuior and Moschi.



fókuszban a Bódi tó by Mongod66, on Flickr






Cu ochii spre cer, la Mogosa by eaglex, on Flickr





Ride Down Mogosa 2009 by János Rusiczki, on Flickr







Apus de pe Mogosa by eaglex, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lainici Monaster and the Defile of Jiu​













The monastery is situated aproximatively in the middle distance of the 33 long defile.



Until 1880 there was no road (it will be built in that year by Italian stone workers) in the defile and the monastery was extremely isolated. In the 1950s, the road was asphalted and was finished the railway but even today, the wild nature seems untamed. 



The walls of the monastery reach the tumultous waters of Jiu. Founded in 14th century, its 15-16th century church perished in 18th century when the Habsburg empress Maria Theresa ordered the destruction of all Orthodox monasteries in Transylvania. Lainici was part of Wallachia, but being situated few km from the border, didn't escape destruction. In 1810-1817 the hermitage was rebuilt and from that period dates the old church. The new church is built after 1990.










*Aerial film of Jiu Defile* with the monastery at minute 3:00. The final part of the video is the finest

























*The monastery filmed from train*






















Lainici_c2007_1128(234) by mcrioan, on Flickr​







Gheorghe Chelu​













































*River Jiu* - first photos: the upper sector of West Jiu, deep in the wilderness of Parâng Mountains (where there is no road, maybe not even path). Jiu (339 km long) forms near Petroșani, where East Jiu (springing from Godeanu Mountains) and West Jiu join together.


Istvan Komaromi1 2​
































































Marius Cosma​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me













Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dem I. Dobrescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Morlaca, Cluj County












Morlaca by ionutmarcel, on Flickr





Morlaca by ionutmarcel, on Flickr






Morlaca by ionutmarcel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Last European Jungle​











Video created by me using footage of Defile of Jiu found on internet.






There are 71 mountain groups in Romania, each one of them usually some tens of km long. Disposed in rows, together they form a gigantic arc extending on hundreds of km and completely encircling the historical province of Transylvania (100,287 km²).


Almost each of these mountain groups has its own geological, climatic and botanical particularities, ranging from the ones with Submediterranean climate and flora in southwest, to the ones with boreal, cloudy forests in the north and from mountains made of limestone to ones of volcanic origin, or composed of sandstones and so on.


Most of the ranges in Romanian Capathians have a rugged relief: thousands of wild valleys and canyons, majestic massifs, rocks and cliffs, everything covered in wild, often impenetrable jungle, a landscape most people would expect on other continents.


This jungle is populated by almost half of Europe's large carnivores: around 5,000 bears and thousands of wolves and lynxes together with deers, boars and othe wild animals.


While most rives go on one or another side of the Carpathian Arc, some lage rivers completely cross it creating long and deep canyons which for millenia were used for communication between the intra and extra-Carpathic territories: Danube's Defile, 135 km long and with a flow of 5,300 m³/s is the greatest in Europe in any respect and among the few most impressive in the world. Other long defiles are those of Olt (47 km), Jiu (33 km) and Mureș (33 km).









72710104​.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Putna-Vrancea Nature Park​











Healthiest bear population in Europe - around 350 individuals - live in this amazing wilderness


Cristian Giurgea​











































































vlaico69.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower - by me













Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






View toward the northern limit of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Barbu Văcărescu Road, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




View toward the House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Swan Offices* - one of the complexes of Pipera Financial District (not part of Floreasca Business Center)


Pipera Financial District, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

The Danube seen from St. Helen , a czech settlement (about 350 inhabitants) in Caras Severin county, pictures made by me last weekend








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Very tranquil place. Don't you have some with the village itself?







Săpânța, Maramureș​







Situated on Tisa River, at the border with Ukraine (historical Maramureș is split in half between the two countries and across the border are majoritary Romanian villages and Romanian-style wooden churches), Săpânța is one of the most visited villages in Romania because of its Merry Cemetery, famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives. The unusual feature of this cemetery is that it diverges from the prevalent belief, culturally shared within European societies – a belief that views death as something indelibly solemn. Connections with the local Dacian culture have been made, a culture whose philosophical tenets presumably vouched for the immortality of the soul and the belief that death was a moment filled with joy and anticipation for a better life.



The cemetery's origins are linked with the name of Stan Ioan Pătraş, a local artist who sculpted the first tombstone crosses. In 1935, Pătraș carved the first epitaph and, as of 1960s, more than 800 of such oak wood crosses came into sight.



Tempted by the devil (Maramures, Romania) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr




Untitled by Calin H, on Flickr








Cimitirul Vesel by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr






Untitled by Calin H, on Flickr​



























*Șipot and Covătari waterfalls*

revoltatul​























































54040299


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Snagov​











Snagov (population: 6,041) is a commune, located 40 km north of Bucharest, a popular holiday resort with many villas built on the shores of Snagov lake. 


*Snagov Forest and Snagov Lake* are natural reserves.


*Snagov Monastery*, on an islet of the lake, is certified in 1408 but dates from early 14th century. The present church dates from 1517 and has extensive and beautiful murals from 1563. The monastery is one of the two places where is supposed that Vlad Țepeș was buried. 


*Snagov Palace* was built in the 1930s for Prince Nicholas of Romania, brother of king Carol II.

































View of the lake, with the monastery on the islet. The original wooden carved 15th century doors of the monastery's church are now displayed at the National Art Museum in Bucharest.

Inchirieri Masini Oradea​









Insula Minastirii Snagov by raluca, on Flickr





Adrian Pava​











Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr






National Art Museum Bucharest - Romanian Medieval Art by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




















Boats at lake Snagov by Dragos Dragan, on Flickr​


















The Palace


Bucharest 095 by yoramLapid, on flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți and Cerna Mountains*

Mehedinți and Cerna Mountains​







softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro 1 2 3 - Reproduced with permission​



*Mehedinți Mountains*







































































































*Cerna Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

Horezu Monastery​











Built in 1693, Unesco




IMG_0763 by noridamar, on Flickr







IMG_0754 by noridamar, on Flickr







Mănăstirea Hurezi, decembrie 2010, ianuarie 2011 - 073 by Green Alex, on Flickr







Horezu Monastery in Wallachia, 1690-92, precincts (20) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr







Horezu Monastery in Wallachia, 1690-92, precincts (13) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Horezu Monastery in Wallachia, Church of Sts. Constantine and Helen, 1690-92, interior with paintings of 1694 (18) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Horezu Monastery in Wallachia, 1690-92, interior with paintings of 1694 (19) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr








Horezu Monastery in Wallachia, 1690-92, interior showing iconostasis (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​










softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro 1 2 - Reproduced with permission​




































































Toroiaga by Marginean Alex, on Flickr







Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr









Untitled by Camelia Drilea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The murals of Hărman and Mălâncrav​











*Hărman / Honigberg* - the murals are from 1460-1470


Harman Fortified Church, 15th century chapel painting (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Harman Fortified Church, 15th century chapel painting (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





Harman Fortified Church, 15th century chapel painting (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​






















*Mălâncrav / Malmkrog* - murals from ~1350


Malancrav fortified church, 15th century paintings (8) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





Malancrav fortified church, 15th century paintings (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





Malancrav fortified church, 15th century paintings (14) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr







Malancrav village (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​










softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - Reproduced with permission​























































Romanian mountains: Ciucas by peștișor, on Flickr







Romanian mountains: Ciucas by peștișor, on Flickr








Ciucas- Zaganu 047 by dorindutkay, on Flickr








Ciucas- Zaganu 059 by dorindutkay, on Flickr









Ciucas- Zaganu 032 by dorindutkay, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Salva - Vișeu Railway​










After the dissolving of Austrian-Hungarian Empire in 1918, the railway network of Maramureș remained isolated, because its connections were with Northern Maramureș, part of Czechoslovakia in the new border situation. It was then decided the construction of a railway to connect Northern Transylvania with Maramureș, through Sălăuța Valley. The first sector, between Salva and Telciu, was opened in 1929 and measured 15 km. The sector between Telciu and Vișeu de Sus was dificile, necessiting several viaducts and tunnels and will be finished in 1949.


The total lenght is 60,4 k, there are 12 viaducts and four tunnels, the longest tunnel being 2,388 m long.








*Romuli*

fustosjano​












pafik​

























*Dealu Ștefăniței*


CFR 60-0808-0 - Dealu Stefanitei by G.T., on Flickr






230 299 Iza 19.05.97 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​










Inchirieri Masini Deva​















Alexandru Paraschiv 1 2​


































Radu Emanuel​


















Life on the riverside by Heliscope, on Flickr












Fotografie Aeriana Santierul naval Damen Galati by fotoaerian.ro, on Flickr












Danubio - Galaţi (RO) by Lorenzo III, on Flickr











P1020400 by shirley_mole, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein*

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein












70448378









Oradea by jozsef_orban, on Flickr






0804_Nagyvárad (19) by judit.pramer, on Flickr​






















*Catholic Cathedral* built between 1752-1780, is the largest Baroque church in Romania and one of the finest in Europe. It measures 68 x 30 m, the dome is 24 m tall and the towers 61 m. It received the title of basilica minor.


IMG_1412 by hitterlevente, on Flickr









IMG_1391 by hitterlevente, on Flickr







IMG_1631 by hitterlevente, on Flickr​







Adi Săvescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains














Hiking in the Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr









Hiking in the Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr







Fagaras Mountains by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr







Hiking in the Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr







Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr







Hiking in the Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Murals of Humor Monastery*

Murals of Humor Monastery​









Created in 1535 by a team of four painters, each one with his own manner



Humor Painted Monastery, Moldavia, 1530 (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Humor Monastery, Moldavia, 1530, restoration work in the interior (5) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr







Humor Monastery in Moldavia, 1530, exterior painting (98) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Humor Monastery in Moldavia, 1530, exterior painting (86) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr






Humor Monastery in Moldavia, 1530, exterior painting (75) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr








Humor Monastery in Moldavia, 1530, exterior painting (54) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cacica / Kaczyka*

Cacica / Kaczyka​








The Polish salt mine and village


Caciaca.0385 by marsonyc, on Flickr







Caciaca.0383 by marsonyc, on Flickr





Caciaca.0372 by marsonyc, on Flickr





DSC_1357 by marsonyc, on Flickr







Caciaca.0320 by marsonyc, on Flickr






Caciaca.0295 by marsonyc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cacica / Kaczyka​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Întorsura Buzăului Depression*

Întorsura Buzăului Depression​










Is a small depression in Covasna County, the only Romanian-majoritary area in Székely Land, situated at the southernmost point of the region. It is surrounded by Întorsurii Mountains to the west, Vrancea Mountains to the northeast, Buzău Mountains to southeast, Ciucaș Mountains to the south.


The name, Întorsura Buzăului, means "The Bend of River Buzău" because as you can see on map, the river makes a meander to the north, after springing in Ciucaș Mountains.


The town Întorsura Buzăului has 7,528 inhabitants, 95% Romanians.


Due to its location, Întorsura Buzăului registers the lowest temperatures in Romania every year. In January 2006 the lowest registered temperature was −41°C for two consecutive days.








*Town of Întorsura Buzăului*


Intorsura Buzaului - the coldest place in Romania (-30 Degrees Celsius) by mefisto_r2000, on Flickr



Intorsura Buzaului - the coldest place in Romania (-30 Degrees Celsius) by mefisto_r2000, on Flickr​






















*Vama Buzăului* - the name means "Buzău Customs". Here was the border and custom point between Transylvania and Wallachia, on the road along the Buzău Valley. Buzău is among the few rivers that cross the entire width of Carpathian Arc (as does Olt, Bistrița, Jiu, Prahova, Oituz rivers).


hegyman.freeweb.hu​
























IMG_0246 by bubu2023, on Flickr​


























*Sita Buzăului*

Maria Bularca​































*Buzău Valley upstream the Siriu Dam* - not in the Întorsura depression but 10 km from the county border, in the Wallachian part.


Intorsura_Buzaului_2012 by mares_ionut, on Flickr





Intorsura_Buzaului_2012 by mares_ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park














Piatra Craiului by host3000, on Flickr






Piatra Craiului by host3000, on Flickr






Piatra Craiului by host3000, on Flickr







Piatra Craiului by host3000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me














.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





University of Architecture and Urbanism, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Interior Ministry, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park













green zone by TheArgentinian, on Flickr













Riga Crypto și lapona Enigel by dani81_const, on Flickr













poveşti cu zâne by M.*, on Flickr












Cascadele Ciomfu (5) by romeo c., on Flickr













Retezat Mountains by Horia Paroiu, on Flickr












The view of Lake Bucura from Peleaga peak (2509 m) - Retezat Mountains by SKZsolt, on Flickr​










ioanaax.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​









*Aerial movie*





















isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mureș River in few videos*

Mureș River in few videos​









River Mureș (Hungarian: Maros) is 761 km long, of which 695 km are entirely on the territory of Romania, 22 km marks the border between Romania and Hungary and 54 km are entirely on the territory of Hungary, where it spills into Danube, near the city of Szeged.




After springing in Hăşmaş Mountains, Mureş crosses the Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós Depression, enters its 33 long defile which is a nature park, passes through the cities of Reghin and Târgu Mureş / Marosvásárhely ("market on the River Mureş"), crosses the central Transylvanian Plateau through the cities of Aiud, Alba Iulia and Deva, leaves Transylvania and enters Crişana (the western province of Romania, at border with Hungary) passing through Arad city and leaves Romania after a wetland area near the border which is a natural reserve - Lower Mureş Floodplain Nature Park, and which has a sister and continuation in Hungary - the Körös-Maros National Park.










*Izvoru Mureșului - Marosfő* - the name in both languages means ""spring of River Mureş". The area is part of Székely Land.
























*Defile of Mureş Nature Park*























*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt am Mieresch*




























*At Şoimos / Solymos Castle, near Lipova*

























*Fecioreasca de pe Mureş* ("dance of young men from Mureş Valley"), song interpreted by Dumitru Fărcaş. Is the opening theme for Tezaur Folcloric, the main program of traditional music of TVR (Romanian state television). The song is pobably from the upper sector of Mureş, from Mureş County.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park*

Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park​









Largest ancient woodland in EU


Semenic Mountain (Jud. Caras Severin, RO) by mares_ionut, on Flickr







Semenic Mountain (Jud. Caras Severin, RO) by mares_ionut, on Flickr








Garana by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr






Nature by gsablici, on Flickr







Feel Like Flying by Alex Brad, on Flickr








Icy realms by AlmaSati, on Flickr





Comarnic by AlmaSati, on Flickr







searching for prey by AlmaSati, on Flickr







cheile carasului 055 by catalin.serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța County*

Constanța County​












*Cogealac*


The road to Cogealac by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​
















*Adamclisi*


2055_Romania_Home in Adamclisi by One man's perspectives, on Flickr







2059_Adamclisi_Roman City Walls by One man's perspectives, on Flickr​




















*Seimeni*


Seimeni - 5km de Cernavoda by ruecassette, on Flickr​






















*Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge*


Pe drum by 2basement, on Flickr​




















*Mangalia*


1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr






1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr






1 August 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr​






















*Constanța*


31 Iulie 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr






31 Iulie 2012 » județul Constanța by ArTiStul, on Flickr​






















*Mamaia*


Black sea in Constanza (RO) by Lorenzo III, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava County (Southern Bukovina)*

Suceava County (Southern Bukovina)​














Bukovina was not a distinct region until 1774, when Habsburg empire occupied the northern part of Principality of Moldavia. This was possible because of political weakness of Moldavia, as result of replacement of native rulers with ones of Greek origin starting with 1711 by the Ottoman empire, to whom Moldavia was vasal. Previously, the territory of Bukovina was just Moldavia's northernmost part and where the first capitals and most monasteries were built.



In 1774, Romanians had an absolute majority in Bukovina (including the northern parts) - 85% of the ~75,000 total population, while Rutenians (Ukrainians) made 10%. As result of colonisations, in 1910 Romanians made only 34% and Ukrainians 38%. 


In 1918, all ethnic groups in Bukovina (Romanian, German, Jewish, and Polish) voted for the unification with the Kingdom of Romania, except for the Ukrainians. Between 1918 and 1940 Bukovina was part of Romania. In 1940, soviet union annexed the northern part of the province as result of molotov-ribbentrop pakt partitioning Eastern Europe between nazis and soviets.



Between 1941-1944 Northern Bukovina was re-occupied by Romania but will be occupied again by soviet union and given to Ukraine. 


During the 1940 and 1944 soviet occupations and afterward, Romanian population in Northern Bukovina decreased dramatically. These demographic shifts are explained by fleeing of a part of the population to Romania, systematic repression, mass deportation and exterminations by the Soviet regime.

According to NKVD orders, tens of thousands of Romanian families were deported to Siberia during this period, with 12,191 people deported on 2 August 1940 (less than a month after the occupation), and another 2,057 persons deported to Siberia in December 1940, together with their families. The largest action took place on 13 June 1941, when about 13,000 people were deported to Siberia and Kazakhstan.

Until the repatriation convention of 15 April 1941, NKVD troops killed hundreds of Romanian peasants of Northern Bukovina as they tried to cross the border into Romania in order to escape from Soviet authorities. This culminated on 1 April 1941 with the Fântâna Albă massacre. In July 1941, the new Romanian military government counted at least 36,000 missing persons.

After the war the Soviet government deported or killed about 41,000 Romanians. As a result of killings and mass deportations, entire villages, mostly inhabited by Romanians, were abandoned. 

According to official data, between 1930 (last Romanian census) and 1959 (first Soviet census), the Romanian population of Northern Bukovina had decreased by 75,752 people, and the Jewish population by 46,632 (due to Holocaust prpetrateed by Romanian authorities), while the Ukrainian and Russian populations increased by 135,161 and 4,322 people, respectively.





Bucovina Idyll by PauPePro, on Flickr




ALX_1671 by myldazol, on Flickr





ALX_0698 by myldazol, on Flickr





ALX_0869 by myldazol, on Flickr​















*Sadova*


sadova de suceava by myldazol, on Flickr




fog and forward by namada-marada, on Flickr​


















*Voroneț Monastery* - 1488-1547


Voroneţ Monastery by Willem Heerbaart, on Flickr​
















*Gura Humorului*


Partia Soimul Gura Humorului 2010 by WhoCares., on Flickr​

















*Moldovița Monastery* - 1530-1535


B16 Moldovita Monastery by mksfca, on Flickr




Moldovita Monastery in Moldavia, 1532 (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


















*Putna Monastery* - 15th-19th centuries


îngeri by daniel.co, on Flickr





Mănăstirea Sihăstria Putnei - Putna, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​

















*Volovăț*


Spre casa by nautilus_r, on Flickr​
















*Fălcău*


iarna pe ulita by svbpd, on Flickr​















*Brodina*


Daily Chores by mrg2k8, on Flickr​
















*Dragomirna Monastery* - 1602-1627


Gates of Mănăstirea Dragomirna Monastery - Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​















*Cârlibaba*


Eglises à Carlibaba by Léa Benha, on Flickr​

















*Ciocănești*


L'església dels Càrpats / The Carpathian church by SBA73, on Flickr






romania  by gabitul, on Flickr​




















*Colacu* - wooden church from 1800


22 Februarie 2013 » Traian POPOVICI by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​




















*Cozănești*


Casa Lates Vatra Dornei 1 by casalates.ro, on Flickr​

















*Suceava* - New St. John Monastery, 1514-1522


Interior bisericuta de la Sf Ioan cel Nou by BogdanGoim, on Flickr




40b by c0ntraband, on Flickr​
















*Near Câmpulung Moldovenesc*


10 Septembrie 2011 » Cîmpulung Moldovenesc - Poaiana lui Mândrilă by ArTiStul, on Flickr​

















*Vatra Dornei*


20-25 Februarie 2013 » județul Suceava by ArTiStul, on Flickr




20-25 Februarie 2013 » județul Suceava by ArTiStul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov County*

Brașov County​










Is the county situated immediately inside the Curvature of Carpathians. Romania's geography is complex but the most complex is this area, where Southern and Eastern Carpathians meet, creating a wide variety of geographic units, massifs with atypical orientation and complicated shapes: Bucegi, Piatra Craiului, Ciucaș, Postăvaru, Piatra Mare etc.



Transylvania is a region like no other in the world. Surrounded by the gigantic walls of Carpathians, it developed as a separated world and the dificile relief ensured belated exploitation of forests in modern age, thus leading to unique conservation of natural habitats, unmatched in European context.









*Fundățica*


the little house by the trees by quintum, on Flickr





plugin the mountains... by quintum, on Flickr





The mountains in the clouds by ileanap, on Flickr​






















*Fundata*


Winter outlook by mares_ionut, on Flickr​























*IAR Ghimbav* - main Romanian producer of aircrafts


1st RAF helicopter modernized in Romania by UK in Romania, on Flickr​



















*Zărnești* - at the foot of Piatra Craiului Massif. Here there is a santuary where 85 bears live and can be watched. 


Orasul Zarnesti by Lucian Simionesei, on Flickr





ZARNESTI BEAR SANCTUARY by WSPAInternational, on Flickr​






















*Șinca Veche* - the village and the old growth forest sheltering an 8,000 years old cave temple


Sinca Veche by Long trail to Tibet, on Flickr




Virgin Forest, Sinca Veche by craciunmircea, on Flickr




Virgin Forest, Sinca Veche by craciunmircea, on Flickr​























*Săcele*


Mild Winter Morning by digitalix, on Flickr





Sacele by cristianca, on Flickr​



















*Sânpetru / Petersperg*


*** by @spor, on Flickr​






















*Predeal ski resort*


Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​

























*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*


Upper Brasov by thiagojs, on Flickr






School's out by Bor Neev, on Flickr





Urban study by 23gxg, on Flickr​
























*Poiana Brașov ski resort*


Hotel Alpin by MCiprian, on Flickr




Poiana Brasov by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr





In the clouds by Bor Neev, on Flickr





Romanian Hill Climb Championship by Daniel Maracine, on Flickr​



















*Meșendorf / Meschendorf *


P1000194 by Gabhan Camas Chros, on Flickr





7764_Mesendorf by Eva Backlund, on Flickr




winter by danghemes, on Flickr





Mesendorf // Meschendorf by heticobai, on Flickr​






















*Holbav* - one of the finest villages in romania, isolated in Măgura Codlei Mountains.


nature in white dress by Wall-E_BV, on Flickr




Spre Holbav [1] by Apachioara, on Flickr





Holbav 2011 (iarna) I by catalin_ionescu, on Flickr​

























*Hoghiz*


Apus la Hoghiz by grialbastrui, on Flickr​


















*Cristian / Neustadt*


_DSC4449 by vietnam_ro2005, on Flickr





_DSC4682 by vietnam_ro2005, on Flickr​



















*Făgăraș / Fogaras Castle* - founded in 10th century, buildings from 16-17th century


Cetatea fagarasului by alexblana2003, on Flickr






_MG_3858 by Alexandra Pandrea, on Flickr





Curteta cetatii (Cetatea Fagaras) by Sebastian Floare, on Flickr​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park my photos
View from the West,towards Boga area








[/URL]


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Padis plateau ( part of Apuseni Nature Park),last weekend- my photos








[/URL]


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Somesul Cald Valley, still in Apuseni Park








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

Buzău Mountains​







They cover ~1,900 km² and are constituted of sandstones and other types of rocks that set them appart from other Carpathian groups.







*Penteleu Massiff* is a protected area of old growth forests and other precious forested landscapes. It is where the Paleochristian cave hermitages are located.

calauzainmuntiibuzaului.blogspot.ro​



















































































*Gura Teghii and Bâsca Roziliei Valley* - the village is the most prominent of a group situated at the tripoint of the historical borders between Wallachia, Transylvania and Moldavia. They were founded at the beginning of 16th century in what was then an untouched wilderness.

The river is going fast through a bed with visible stratigraphy and is crossed by many suspended footbridges, some at scarry height above the water.


Cristian Chelu​












































The bridge by nrares, on Flickr​




Constantin Teodorescu​
























George Dogaru​
























Nicolae Cristian Bădescu​



































*Nehoiu and upper Buzău Valley*

Sorin Bălan​























andreiioan86​



























*Siriu Massif*

Șerban Răzvan​


























*Ploștina*

blog.claudiuconstantin.ro​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba County*

Thank you Mi3max and thanks to all guys for likes! 




Alba County​








This county in its present limits was created by combining together historical regions with very different identity, making it the most culturally diverse county in Romania.





-To the east are the Saxon villages from Sebeș Seat and some from the domain of Cetatea de Baltă, which in 15th-16th century belonged to Moldavian rulers

-Also to the east is Blaj city, center of the Greek-Catholic Church and historical cultural capital of Transylvanian Romanians in the Age of Enlightenment

-Toward northeast there is the former Trascău Comitatus (Rimetea Colțești etc) which was an exclave of Székely Land and a Székely Seat (Arieș Seat)

-Toward the center is Alba Iulia, the oldest medieval city in Transylvania and its historical capital.

-Toward northwest is the heart of Apuseni Mountains (generic name for Western Carpathians) - Land of Motzi and the gold mining basin of Arieș

-To the south, is the industrial city of Cugir, isolated in Șureanu Mountains








*Săsciori / Schweis* - a picturesque village on Sebeș Valley, where in middle age was an important fortress


Southeast of Cîlnic (near Săsciori), Romania by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr​





















*Gârbova / Urwegen*


sat Garbova - jud. Alba by voiky_c, on Flickr​
















*Blaj*


Blaj by Iliescu Serban, on Flickr​














*Sântimbru / Marosszentimre* - the Reformed church, 13th century, on a prominence on Mureș Valley. An early Magyar cemetery (10th century) was discovered here


Graveyard by AdjaFong, on Flickr






Two Churches by AdjaFong, on Flickr​

















*Gârda Seacă*, Apuseni Nature Park


What else can I say? You HAD to be there by jorj_toto, on Flickr​












*Sălciua de Jos* - on Arieș Valley


Salciua de Jos by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​

















*Some village on Arieș Valley*


P4280051 by kissdenes, on Flickr​














*Baia de Arieș*, Arieș Valley


Car cu boi by cotropitor, on Flickr​

















*Roșia Montană / Verespatak / Alburnus Maior*


P1020573 - Version 2 by Rimager, on Flickr​

















*Bucium*


Blaj by Iliescu Serban, on Flickr​



















*Arieșeni ski resort*, Apuseni Nature Park


snow flakes...... by ondine!, on Flickr





Arieșeni by Martin Maghiar, on Flickr​




















*Poșaga* - Arieș Valley


Apuseni mountains by WUP, on Flickr​


















*Aiud / Nagyenyed*


Colegiul Tehnic din Aiud by E Atti, on Flickr





Aiud(Nagyenyed) by veress_szilard, on Flickr





2009-08-07-Nagyenyed_05_Programmed Auto by gbmaj41, on Flickr​



















*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*


Catedrala Romano-Catolica (stanga), Poarta a IV-a a Cetaii Alba Carolina (dreapta) by Ciprian Lazar, on Flickr






catedrala romano-catolica Alba Iulia by voiky_c, on Flickr





Alba Iulia, poarta a II-a a cetatii by voiky_c, on Flickr





Alba Iulia by voiky_c, on Flickr​


















*Câlnic / Kelling* - 13-15th castle and peasant fortress


calnic by voiky_c, on Flickr​















*Sebeș / Mühlbach / Szászsebes* - the Evanghelical church, 13th-14th century, finest gothic church in Transylvania


Evangelical Cathedral, SEBES by Alexandra Bucur, on Flickr​



















*Rimetea / Torockó*


situl rural Rimetea, jud. Alba by voiky_c, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Buzău Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba County*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Alba County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana*

Comana​










Comana is a village, a monastery and a nature park some 25 km south of Bucharest. 

It is situated amidst Comana Forest, vestige of contiguous forests stretching on thousands of sq km in the Romanian Plain, called Codrii Vlăsiei.

It is also situated on Neajlov River, not far from Călugăreni (which is part of the nature park), where in 1595 took place one of greatest battles in the history of Romanians, between the Wallachian army led by Michael the Brave and the Ottoman army led by Sinan Pasha.











*Comana Monastery* - founded in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș, the present cloister is mostly from 16-17th century. The church was rebuilt in 19th century and inside are the tombs of two rulers of Wallachia, Nicolae Pătrașcu (1599-1600) and Radu Șerban (1601-1611). 



Untitled by Comana Monastery, on Flickr




Untitled by Comana Monastery, on Flickr






Untitled by Comana Monastery, on Flickr​






















*Gostinari abandoned hermitage* - built in 1818


Cimitir by Alina Mogos, on Flickr​



























*Comana Nature Park and the Delta of Neajlov* - the park has a surface of 249 km². It is a Ramsar site (wetland area of international importance) and consists of marshes, lakes, canals and forests.


Untitled by MarcoFux, on Flickr






Ecologizare Neajlov 037 by gabiiordachescu, on Flickr





Ecologizare Neajlov 005 by gabiiordachescu, on Flickr​




Mugurel Zorzor​











Ady Sky​






























































*The Bucharest - Giurgiu Railway* - oldest railway in the Kingdom of Romania, opened in 1869 and crossing the nature park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe*

Bărăgan Steppe​










With a surface of ~15,000 km², Bărăgan is the eastern, steppic part of the Romanian Plain (Romanian Plain extends in most of southern Romania and covers ~50,000 km²).


The Bărăgan Plain has a harsh climate with hot and dry summers and includes the location where the highest-ever temperature in Romania was recorded (44.5°C). Winters are cold, and subject to the effects of a blizzard wind, known as "crivăţ" (this feature also gives the plain its name, derived from the Cuman language for "place where the blizzard is raging").


Due to its climate, it is the most inhospitable area in Romania.










*Somewhere on Danube's bank*


DSC_0583 by Martin Vcelak, on Flickr​


















*Radovanu*


Radovanu by carpí, on Flickr​



















*Sărulești*


apus la sarulesti by amalia_marcu, on Flickr​




















*Dragalina*


Calarasi by p.ciprian, on Flickr​






















*Gostilele*


Gostilele by Vlad Dulea, on Flickr​




















*Herăști* - palace of Udriște Năsturel (boyar and man of letters) built in 1641-1643


Heresti by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​






















*Lacu Sărat* - spa on the shore of a salt lake. The resort is connected with Brăila by a tram


Lacu Sarat by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​






















*Chișcani* - typical vegetation of Danube Floodplain


Chiscani Braila by Cataharsis, on Flickr​
























*Great Brăila Island* - not Bărăgan properly, the island situated between the two branches of Danube, was a wetland area before the 1950s, when was dessicated for agriculture.


Sun & Storm1 by tedjel, on Flickr





Insula Mare a Brailei #dinRomania by Petrom Romania, on Flickr​




















*Danube Bridge at Fetești* - Saligny Bridge inaugurated in 1895 was in fact two bridges, one at Fetești and one at Cernavodă, over the two branches of Danube from here: Borcea and Cremenea. Between the two bridges there is a distance of 13.4 km (the width of Balta Ialomiței Island).


As at Cernavodă, at Fetești there are two bridges, the one built in 1895 and the one in use, opened in 1987. So totally, at Cernavodă and Fetești are four bridges, the ones at Fetești being lesser tall and spectacular, because the banks are lower and Borcea branch narrower than Cremenea.

farrangallo​









makay​









rmoro98​
























*Bridges at Cernavodă*

Daniel Alex Florea​


























*Fortified monastery in Slobozia* - the only historical monastery in Bărăgan, built in 1634

sf-esc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

BBC documentary - Living with Predators





























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drone filming Prejmer and Hărman*

Drone filming Prejmer and Hărman​












*Prejmer / Tartlau* - 13th-15th centuries

























*Hărman / Honigberg* - 13th-15th centuries


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

Vama Veche​











Countercultural "hippie" retreat, where touristic / infrastructure (roads, hotels etc) developments are forbidden by law




Untitled by pozaristul, on Flickr







Vama Veche by Alina Inacu, on Flickr







Vama Veche by Alina Inacu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monasteries in Vâlcea County*

Monasteries in Vâlcea County​












*Iezer Hermitage* - certified in 1501, buildings from 1568-1714


P3211956 by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​



Cosmin Nicu​





























*Stânișoara Monastery* - founded in 1761, buildings from 19th-20th centuries


Stanisoara Monastery by Vlad S..., on Flickr​





















*Govora Monastery* - founded in 14th century, buildings from 15t-17th centuries


Manastirea Govora by manea florin, on Flickr​



















*Arnota Monastery* - church from 1634, old part of cloister from 1856

Cătălin Istocescu​


























*Tunu Monastery* - founded in 16th century, buildings from 19th-20th centuries

blogdebucuresti.ro/​























*Surpatele Monastery* - 16th century - 1706

Adrian Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wolves attack shepfold in Harghita County*

Wolves attack shepfold in Harghita County


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​










Gelu & Dana Leontiuc 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​










softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro 1 2 3 - published with permission​










































































Muntii Maramuresului by Marginean alex, on Flickr​






hegyman.fw.hu​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Drone filming Prejmer and Hărman​
> *Prejmer / Tartlau* - 13th-15th centuries
> 
> 
> ...


:applause: Finally some quality video. It's amazing how beautiful Romania can be when photographed and videotaped by professionals. Thank you Primeval.


----------



## Jerrodwhite (May 30, 2013)

These pics are absolutely awesome man..full tour of Romania on a single page..loved the photos..thanks for sharing.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*



AnOldBlackMarble said:


> :applause: Finally some quality video. It's amazing how beautiful Romania can be when photographed and videotaped by professionals. Thank you Primeval.


There are already several studios or individuals that make good quality touristic promotional videos, these two come to mind now:

http://www.youtube.com/user/adminilaubala/videos

http://vimeo.com/phantomvideoproductions/videos

But is true that the ones with Prejmer and Hărman have a higher quality.




Jerrodwhite said:


> These pics are absolutely awesome man..full tour of Romania on a single page..loved the photos..thanks for sharing.


Thank you!  This is a very small part of Romania, you can see more in previous 485 pages or in the *summary post* on the first page.






Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​








Iosif Chiran​

























Călin Gabor​


































































Vera Gavrilă​











Daniela Țeposu​





























Nera’s Gorges -Romania (2) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr




























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif Nature Park*

Bucegi Massif Nature Park









Urlatoarea-1 by gabriel_flr, on Flickr





DSC_4628 by Radu Pavel, on Flickr







DSC_4715 by Radu Pavel, on Flickr





Telecabina spre Babele by Kore Maiden, on Flickr





Untitled by serdiana, on Flickr




Crucea de pe Caraiman by Kore Maiden, on Flickr​




Marian Poară​











softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - used with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​











Daniela Țeposu 1 2​





























































The Danube by roxana_diaconu, on Flickr








DS_2011000605_10089 Cazanele mari by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_2011000605_10031 Cazanele mari by serdiana, on Flickr







Cazanele Dunării by Sergiu Niculescu, on Flickr









dunarea la cazane by zolilonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

*Gârbova / Urwegen
*









I slept in that village . So picturesque and in addition we had some great moments with local guys who took us on hay rack wagon trip around village. Great moments!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery by me*



Rombi said:


> *Gârbova / Urwegen
> *I slept in that village . So picturesque and in addition we had some great moments with local guys who took us on hay rack wagon trip around village. Great moments!


I was only once there but I remember it was trully peaceful, especially the ruined Romanesque church of the Saxon cemetery, on a hill near village. I walked by foot the distance from Miercurea Sibiului to Gârbova, then to Câlnic.











Cernica Monastery by me​








Founded in 1607


*St. George Island* - the cloister and church date from 1838









[/url] 
Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr[/IMG]





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*St. Nicholas Island* - here was initially the monastery. The church and bell tower date from early 19th century


Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șimon and Bălăban, Bran area*

Șimon and Bălăban, Bran area​









J & J Productions​
















Pesso​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rușchița Marble Quarry, Poiana Ruscă Mountains*

Rușchița Marble Quarry, Poiana Ruscă Mountains​








Is the most important Romanian source for ornamental stone, the old quarry being operative since 1883. 


The Dom from Milano - known as into a continuously maintenance work in the last 500 years - was partially rebuilt in the '70ties with Rușchița marble. Another interesting places where this marble was used are: the Parliament buildings from Wien (Austria) and Budapest (Hungary), BBC centre from Menheim (Germany), architectural elements from Michael Schumacher's villa from Monte Carlo or the bathrooms from sultan's palace in Brunei. 



Poiana Ruscă Mountains cover 2,640 km² - a vast uninhabited region covered in forests.


olah-2604​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> I've posted before photos of Cuejdel: 1, 2.
> 
> Lake Cuejdel has a surface of 150 ha, compared withn 114 ha of Red Lake. Since 2004, Cujdel is a natural reserve too. Red Lake is more spectacular, as the mountains are higher and is situated just at the end of Bicaz Canyon. But Cuejdel I supose is more secluded and almost without tourists. With one ocasion I stayed ~ 1 month in the same Stânișoarei Mountains / Vânători Neamț Natural Park where is Cuejdel. Magnificent forests without any settlement on tens of km and a great sense of solitude. Sometimes, walking in forests you discover caves or huts of hermits that once lived there because in past were hundreds, if not thousands of hermits in the area.
> 
> *The easiest way to visit them is to go on the road on Secu Valley, where are the monasteries Secu, Sihăstria and, far up in the mountains, the Sihla Hermitage (Sihla is not on the valley).*


I was there at Secu and Sihăstria monasteries 3 years ago, and I remember that a monk recommend me also to visit the Sihla Hermitage but I didn't visit it because there was no time. Anyway I didn't know that Secu and Sihastria monastery are so close from this lake which is far up in the mountain.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sheepfold in Parâng Mountains*



> I was there at Secu and Sihăstria monasteries 3 years ago, and I remember that a monk recommend me also to visit the Sihla Hermitage but I didn't visit it because there was no time.


As I said, Secu and Sihăstria are on the valley, but Sihla is on top of a mountain and from there you have a panorama far away over the interminable forests. 

I was three or four times on Secu Valley but only once at Sihla, in winter, but haven't had a camera at me then.



Bogdy said:


> Anyway I didn't know that Secu and Sihastria monastery are so close from this lake which is far up in the mountain.


They are not close to it, there are 18 km in straight line. I was refering to visiting Stânișoarei Mountains when saying that Secu Valley is the easiest way. Maybe I was wrong anyway, I should have said "the part of Stânișoara Mountains that is in the Vânători-Neamț Nature Park", because the park has 262 km² while Stânișoarei Mountains extend over more than 2100 km². 

Btw, they have a very large Wikipedia Romanian article compared with other ranges in Romania, even with the more famous ones like Retezat or Făgăraș.











Sheepfold in Parâng Mountains










The Sheepfold by Mihai Andritoiu, on Flickr​













*Bear cub in Parâng*, that just left his mother to live independently. 


This video is made by a real shepherd from Parâng Mountains (not living at the sheepfold in photo, though), a Momârlan (Momârlans are the autochtonous population of Jiu Valley Depression, before the industrialization and now living in the rural area of the region). 


He even has a blog with many photos, videos and interesting articles about shepherds' and Momârlans's life: *Decebăluirea* (is not a Dacian-obsessed or nationalist page as the name may make you think).


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Clock Tower of Sighisoara *
Location: Rusu, Sighişoara, Mures, Romania

I like this vivid scene


Sighisoara Transylvania Romania The Clock Tower by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pietrele Doamnei - Bukovina's Belvedere*

Thank you for contribution! 





Pietrele Doamnei - Bukovina's Belvedere​








*Pietrele Doamnei*, meaning "Lady's Rocks", is a giant monolithic pair of rocks which with their 1,647 m are the second tallest peak in Rarău Mountains (after Rarău Peak, 1651 m).

A protected area of national importance for its landscapes, habitats and very rare flora and fauna, Pietrele Doamnei is situated next to the Slătioara Primeval Forest, another natural reserve.

With their position in the middle of part of Bukovina that is inside Romania's borders, they offer a large panorama over much of the historical province.



tedyb 1 2​






























Claudia Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains, Maramureș*

Gutâi Mountains, Maramureș​











They cover 1,300 km² and the maximum height is 1,440 m. The road between Baia Mare and Sighetu Marmației crosses the mountains through the Gutâi Pass.

Being of volcanic origin, there are characteristic natural phenomena, like peat bogs. The peak Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Crest), 1426 m, is the most iconic and visited objective, although the distances are big and the hiking exhausting.


The dog that appears in some photos is a Magyar agár (Magyar greyhound, although the name is not proper), a breed brought by early Magyars from their homeland in Eurasian steppes in 10th century. 








*Tăurile Chendroaiei* - peat bog lakes


Tauri by > akela <, on Flickr











sziklamászó / rock climbing by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr






távlatok by > akela <, on Flickr




IMG_3411 by Pirate Pixels, on Flickr






Maramures on Horseback 8 by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​




















*Pintea Viteazu* (1670-1703), legendary hajduk from Maramureș, left his name in many toponyms of Gutâi Mountains, where he lived a period.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dacia - Renault Factories in Mioveni​











Founded in 1966, Automobile Dacia Company is today the largest exporter from Romania, with 7.9% of total exports in 2011.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța / Τόμοι / Кюстенджа / Köstence*

Constanța / Τόμοι / Кюстенджа / Köstence















Sailing into Constanta,Romania by Lemmo2009, on Flickr





1353682_10151734398943705_328223134_o by romanian2, on Flickr





DSC_0677 by Anerphe Photography, on Flickr





Untitled by [andreea], on Flickr





Casino by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





abandon. once light and sound, now shadows and silence by Aytena, on Flickr






Backflip by Nick Moise, on Flickr







Tatar Mosque in Constanta - Romania by subhani_syed, on Flickr​






Liviu Ștefănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

Tihuța Pass​










Called Borgo in Hungarian (from Bârgău / Borgo Mountains), its name seen on a map of Transylvania by Bram Stoker inspired the place where Count Dracula was having his castle.



0259.-2012-07-26.- Paso del Borgo, montañas Bargau (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr







0250.-2012-07-26.- Paso del Borgo, montañas Bargau (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

Sucevița Monastery​










The church was built in 1588 and painted in 1601. The surrounding fortified cloister (100 by 104 meters) was built in 1626. The tomb covers that can be seen in the museum of the monastery belong to rulers Ieremia Movilă and Simion Movilă and date from 1606 and 1609.

The smaller church outside the walls (last photo) dates from early 17th century.




0357.-2012-07-26.- Igl. de la Resurección del Monasterio de Sucevita a.1581 pinturas a.1596 Sucevita (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr




0355.-2012-07-26.- Igl. de la Resurección del Monasterio de Sucevita a.1581 pinturas a.1596 Sucevita (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr





Sucevita Monastery in Moldavia, 1582-1601 (5) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr




Sucevita Monastery in Moldavia, 1582-1601, exterior paintings (17) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





IMG_7550 by Razvan1987, on Flickr




Sucevita Monastery in Moldavia, 1582-1601, fortifications (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





P1190835 monastere sucevita by geolis06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bumbești - Livezeni Railway / Defile of Jiu National Park*

Bumbești - Livezeni Railway / Defile of Jiu National Park​











The construction of the Bumbeşti - Livezeni railway line was started in the time of the "bourgeois-landlord", until 1944 60% being completed. For the brigadiers arrived on April 1, 1948 only 20% remained to be built, the rest having been executed between 1944-1947.


The 31.4 km railway lines crosses the Carpathians (Parâng Mountains to the east, Vâlcan Mountains to the west), thus shortening the transport distance of the coal from the Upper Jiu Valley to the heavy industry centers in Transylvania, Banat and Walachia. Another benefit was the relaxation of traffic on the Predeal - Ploiești line and increased freight and passenger traffic between Oltenia and Transylvania.


The construction of the railway linking the Livezeni and Bumbeşti involved excavating two million cubic meters of rock and earth embankments, building of six viaducts, 13 bridges with opening of more than eight meters, 16 coastal viaducts, 84 bridges and culverts.


Recruiting volunteers for national sites was made by the county organizations of the Youth Workers Union (UTM). The building sites were a springboard for future political career and also a "purgatory" for young people who, despite the sin of having unhealthy social origin", wanted to get noted in the "new world".


This social experience was subject of the first movie made in Communist Romania, the classic 1950 Răsună Valea (Reverberating Valley).






Data

-8 large bridges - 730 m
-27 coastal viaducts - 1000 m
-smaller bridges - 436 m
-39 tunnels - 7880 





_DSC5258 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr







_DSC5770 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr







_DSC5662 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr







_DSC5366 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr






_DSC5247 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr







_DSC5811 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr






_DSC5636 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​






Demographic evolution (yellow - Romanias, blue - Germans, red - Hungarians)

















Men at work by osamot, on Flickr





0547.-2012-07-28.- Torre Blanca a.1494 Brasov (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr








0574.-2012-07-28.-C. Puerta Schei Brasov (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr







0629.-2012-07-28.- C. de la República Brasov (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr








0601.-2012-07-28 Instituto Confucio. Brasov (Rumanía) Gena e Isa by ivanvieito, on Flickr





Brașov by Stefanjurca, on Flickr






Brasov, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr






Brasov, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr








Brasov, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Bârsa / Burzenland*

Land of Bârsa / Burzenland​












Land of Bârsa is a depression on the inside of Curvature of Carpathians. It is crossed by River Olt and surrounded by the mountains Piatra Craiului, Măgura Codlei, Perșani, Bodoc, Întorsurii, Ciucaș and the massifs Postăvaru and Piatra Mare. These mountains are inhabited by many wild animals, including many bears and several of them have amazing landscapes, including Piatra Craiului, considered by some people the most scenic range in Romania.



Historically, was one of the Saxon Seats, with the capital at Brașov. Land of Bârsa was the property of Teutonic Knights between 1211-1225. From here, they moved to Prusia where founded their powerful state with the capital at Marienburg / Malbork.




The Hungarian kings settled in Bârsa Saxons, Székelys and Pechenegs, along the Romanian inhabitants. The Saxons built here the strongest of their peasant fortresses or fortified churches: Prejmer, Hărman, Codlea, Râșnov and several others less impressive.




Hike view by Clare Forster, on Flickr




Tara Barsei seen from the "plane" by florin.mateiu, on Flickr​



















*Vlădeni*


Spre sat by Teodor_bv, on Flickr​

















*Vulcan / Wolkendorf*


Vulcan by sheise, on Flickr​




















*Măieruș / Nußbach*


DSC02727 by ciricaklein, on Flickr​




















*Rotbav*


ICN 346 DACIA cu IC 531 AVRAM IANCU by FlorinIS, on Flickr​






















*Săcele*


evening sky by Sebys, on Flickr





Almwiese bei Brasov mit Blick auf Sacele by PauPePro, on Flickr​























*Sânpetru / Petersberg*


REV Sanpetru by host3000, on Flickr​



















*Zărnești* and Piatra Craiului Mountains


Zarnesti- Brasov Romania by paulfromest, on Flickr





Zărneşti 1994 CFR Sulzer locomotive by sludgegulper, on Flickr





on the road by Jana..(very busy), on Flickr​





















*Feldioara / Marienburg* - in this village, Teutonic Knights established their headquarters during their short presence in Transylvania. A ruined castle dates from their time. In photo: the Evangelical church built in 15th century over the 13th century initial church


Remember Gloria? by heticobai, on Flickr​




















*Tărlungeni*


masa muscalului-tarlungeni by selkirkitten, on Flickr​






















*Rășnov / Rosenau* - the Teutonic & Saxon fortress, 12-14th centuries


Snowy mountains HDR by mynameismada, on Flickr




Rasnov Castle by sendroiu, on Flickr




cetatea rasnov din departare by selkirkitten, on Flickr​






















*Prejmer / Tartlau*


Prázsmár / Tartlau by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr




IMG_4790s by JoStof, on Flickr




lőrés / embrasure by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​






















*Poiana Brașov Resort* seen from Postăvaru Peak (1799 m)


View over Burzenland and Poiana Brasov from Postavaru Summit by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​

























*Codlea / Zeiden* - the massive 15th century fortress surrounding the 13th century church


Biserica cetate din Codlea by alexander balogh, on Flickr




Bisrica cetate din Codlea by alexander balogh, on Flickr​


























*Bran*


Bran - Imprejurimi - Peisaj - IMGP3911 by ecazamir, on Flickr




Rucar-Bran - Peisaj - IMGP4077 by ecazamir, on Flickr




Bucegi by The Partridge Family, on Flickr​



















*Hărman / Honigberg* - gothic murals from 15th century


0815_Szászhermány (8) by judit.pramer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

Horezu Monastery​







1693, Unesco



IMG_4276s by JoStof, on Flickr






IMG_4273 by JoStof, on Flickr





IMG_4285 by JoStof, on Flickr






IMG_4287 by JoStof, on Flickr







_MG_6259_60_61Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr








_MG_6313_4_5Enhancer.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest











IMG_4986s by JoStof, on Flickr







IMG_4997 by JoStof, on Flickr







DSC_0067_3 by mynameismada, on Flickr







IMG_4949 by JoStof, on Flickr






Parcul Cișmigiu 3 by Nanel4, on Flickr






Roşia Montana March by Bogdan Ghervan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park












Mr. Bajut by nciorogan, on Flickr









the old forest by nciorogan, on Flickr









Munții Retezat văzuți din Parâng / Retezat mountains, Valea Jiului, Romania by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr









Lake Viorica and Lake Ana in the background by nciorogan, on Flickr










Aconitum romanicum / Omag by nciorogan, on Flickr











...back to the campsite. by nciorogan, on Flickr










retezat by bg&emese, on Flickr










RETEZAT 25-28 AUGUST 2007 (136) by ancas1988, on Flickr









WATER OF LOVE  by florina's trei, on Flickr











Retezat mountains viewed from Parang / Minunatul Retezat by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr








bordul tomii by romeo c., on Flickr











Paramount pictures present... Montii Retezat (Romania) by neutrino estéril, on Flickr









2013_Retyezát_0422 by emzepe, on Flickr










2013_Retyezát_0448 by emzepe, on Flickr









2013_Retyezát_0537 by emzepe, on Flickr​







andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


























































bloguldecalatorii.ro​
























































mount-retezat.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park











Trunk 2 by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Trunk 3 by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr










Negura Bunget hommage 5 by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr






Lost by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Goldielocks by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Arch by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Trunk by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Forest 3 by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr








Cave by Milan Cvetanovic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​










Florin Dinescu​













































Nico Verhel​












Vasile Paul Pop​


















































tihnă by The Partridge Family, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

Cozia Monastery​












Built in 1388 (church and cloister), paintings from 1521 (inside the church). The porch of the church and its paintings date from 1707. 



Cozia - Romania by GCosminV, on Flickr 





 
0048.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr





 
0031.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr​




gheruta​ 

























Fountain built in 1521, with the name of ruler Neagoe Basarab sculpted on it  0055.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr​



















*Infirmary Church* (outside the cloister, across the road), 1543  
P1010056 by Erica McGillivray, on Flickr​



















Căciulata Resort and Cozia Monastery

Marian Traian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Holocaust Memorial, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Holocaust Memorial, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some Saxon village*

Some Saxon village











Kathy Romania pics 2011 3 138 by EuCAN Leonardo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*



DïegôLG said:


> Wow! Romania looks so damn beautiful and interesting.
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


Thank you! 


Danube Delta









DS_20130824_00132 Buzdugan de apa - Sparganium erectum by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20130825_00180 Volbura de nisip - Convolvulus persicus by serdiana, on Flickr






Letea by santiagoardiles90, on Flickr








auenwald2 by santiagoardiles90, on Flickr







wild horses by santiagoardiles90, on Flickr






Stol de cormorani by sorina963, on Flickr​







ghiduri-turistice.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár












_MG_0288 by Bogdan Mocanu, on Flickr








IMG_1475 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr










vacanta cu george SIGHISOARA 2013 035 by dany_6720022, on Flickr









Sighisoara by victoriagiorgiana, on Flickr









Sighisoara by victoriagiorgiana, on Flickr









IMG_4832 by JoStof, on Flickr








Black Ice by AdjaFong, on Flickr








Old Clock by AdjaFong, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*For Zig-Zag an anyone who encounters dificulties when loading the thread's pages*: you can set your Skyscrapercity profile to load only 10 (instead of 20) posts per page, this way: click on User CP (left up on the page) and on the page that opens, on the panels on the left, click "Edit Options", scroll a little and under "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" chose the "Show 10 posts Per Page" option.










Bonțida / Bonchida - Bánffy Castle​




Bánffy is one of the oldest an most important Hungarian noble families, with many castles all over Hungary, Transylvania and Slovakia.

A first castle was built at Bonțida in 1437-1543 (although an older residence is believed to have existed). 

The present ensamble of buildings, which is the largest feudal complex in Romania, was built between 1650-1690 and rebuilt in 1750 in Baoque style. In 1855 another wing was added and changes made.

In 1944 the castle was seriously damaged during war and as usual with other castles, the communists transformed it in storehouse and stables.

Since 1999, under patronage and with help of Prince Charles of Wales, restoration works started but are going slowly because of lack of funds. 

Several international festivakls take place at the castle, attended by tens of thousands of people.











kulturhon.szhblog.ro


















Nicu Bârz 1 2​





































EC_DAY3_014 by doktor.hera, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​











*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*




Sunwarmth by kirandulo, on Flickr





gallery.ynos.ro 1 2 3​












































*Bicaz / Békás Gorges*



Békás-szoros by Ál Néven, on Flickr








2013_Erdély_1185 by emzepe, on Flickr






Cheile Bicazului by Adrian Marinica, on Flickr








Békás-szoros / Bicaz-canyon, Transylvania by toma.fodor, on Flickr







20130828-IMG_9807 by andrea & hannachi, on Flickr







20130828-IMG_9800 by andrea & hannachi, on Flickr







Spre Lacul Rosu . Cheile Bicazului . Rumania . by Fotografia DAN, on Flickr







Spre Lacul Rosu . Cheile Bicazului .Rumania . by Fotografia DAN, on Flickr​
























*Red Lake*



On Gyilkos-tó / Red lake, Transylvania by toma.fodor, on Flickr







0459.-2012-07-27.- Lago Rojo Bicaz (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr








0458.-2012-07-27.- Lago Rojo Bicaz (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr







0457.-2012-07-27.- Lago Rojo Bicaz (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr






0462.-2012-07-27.- Lago Rojo Bicaz (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr








Lacul Rosu . Rumania . by Fotografia DAN, on Flickr







Lacul Rosu . Rumania . by Fotografia DAN, on Flickr






Flor. Lacul Rosu . Rumania . by Fotografia DAN, on Flickr






Panorama Lacul Rosu by Alin Manole Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










Umbra Piramidei by Ceahlau, on Flickr










La Castel by Ceahlau, on Flickr










Observare rasarit pe Toaca by Ceahlau, on Flickr










Printre nori by Ceahlau, on Flickr










Ceahlau-dec-2012-42 by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr









ILG_20130623_05664 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










ILG_20130623_05655 by ilg-ul, on Flickr









Relaxare la Cabana Fântânele by Eduard B. poze, on Flickr











IMGP8719 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr









IMGP8730 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr









PAN_1_Izvorul Muntelui by Geologu 2009, on Flickr













Ceahlau_2013_02 by sickdesigner, on Flickr











Ceahlau_2013_10 by sickdesigner, on Flickr











2013-07 Ceahlău Massif (25) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő*

Băile Herculane / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő












IMGP1681 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP1598 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP1708 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








Staţiunea Băile Herculane by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr










Herculane , Winter Evening In March by peradrian1, on Flickr









End Of March In Herculane , Romania by peradrian1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Blănari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Paleologu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad and Macea*

Arad and Macea​








*Arad*


CineFly​












travelswithmiha.com​













































Victor Ghenghiu​

































*Macea / Mácsa* - 26 km north of Arad. The Csernovics Castle, 1862-1886

CineFly​













Wikipedia​












maceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț














Piatra Neamt  343 by Amelia Teodoru, on Flickr









Piatra Neamt  330 by Amelia Teodoru, on Flickr







Piatra Neamt  347 by Amelia Teodoru, on Flickr








Piatra Neamt-Curtea Domneasca by Constantin Florea, on Flickr







IMG_7382 Piatra Neamt by songforsmokey, on Flickr







IMG_7391 Piatra Neamt by songforsmokey, on Flickr









IMG_7408 Piatra Neamt by songforsmokey, on Flickr







DSC_3466 by ph4 ph4, on Flickr








DSC_3538 by ph4 ph4, on Flickr








DSC_3573 by ph4 ph4, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains and Retezat National Park*

Retezat Mountains and Retezat National Park​











The primeval forests of Romania's oldest national park (1935). Nature unchanged since Prehistory



DSC_0124 by Stefania Elena, on Flickr






Good morning sunshine! by Stefania Elena, on Flickr







DSC_0115 by Stefania Elena, on Flickr






DSC_0328 by Stefania Elena, on Flickr






DSC_0226 by Stefania Elena, on Flickr






Untitled by nciorogan, on Flickr







Untitled by nciorogan, on Flickr​






















*Colț Castle* (14-15th centuries) and views from the land of Hațeg


P1020590 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







P1020603 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







Irány a Retyezat by lászló jános2, on Flickr







P1020584 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







P1080599 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest












DSC_9539-2 by Cristian Ghe., on Flickr








Piata Romana, Bucharest, Romania by 1Photo Studio, on Flickr






Bank at a corner by BoBCita, on Flickr







IMG_4946s by JoStof, on Flickr






ROMANIA-CANADA-GOLD MINING-PROTEST 2013 by bogdan_buda, on Flickr






Lanț uman în jurul Parlamentului - Protest Salvati Rosia Montana Bucuresti Romania 21 septembrie 2013 #salvatirosiamontana #rosiamontana #unitisalvam #saverosiamontana #gold #cyanide #GoldMiningwithCyanide by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr







Lanț uman în jurul Parlamentului - Protest Salvati Rosia Montana Bucuresti Romania 21 septembrie 2013 #salvatirosiamontana #rosiamontana #unitisalvam #saverosiamontana #gold #cyanide #GoldMiningwithCyanide by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr










BB-Protest Bucharest 21.22.09.2013-4 by bogdan_buda, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif​










Piatra Mare is one of the mountains that border Bârsa Depression to the south. It has a surface of only 82 km² and a maximum height of 1843 m.

Being close to Brașov and the resorts Predeal and Poiana Brașov, Piatra Mare is a popular touristic destination. As with Postăvaru Massif, it has a pyramid shape and from its top a wide panorama over the Bârsa Land and the Transylvanian Plateau can be admired, as well as over the neighbour massifs: Postăvaru, Bucegi, Ciucaș and others situated farther.




DS_201300905_00033 Cabana Piatra Mare by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_201300905_00002 by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_201300905_00012 by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_201300905_00022 by serdiana, on Flickr





DSC04630 by Petrut Ciprian Terciu, on Flickr






Waterfall in Piatra Mare by alexandra militaru, on Flickr







Piatra Mare by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biophere Reserve*

Danube Delta​









Last seven photos are with Razim an Babdag lakes (and Enisala Castle, 14th century), which while not in the triangle of the proper Delta, are inside the Biosphere Reserve and are related with the ecosystems of Delta.



Delta Dunarii August 2012 by Ionut007, on Flickr











IMGP0021 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr









IMGP9696 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP9896 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP9766 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








Delta Dunarii August 2012 by Ionut007, on Flickr







Printre stuf by ibadea, on Flickr






Untitled by Cone of Cold, on Flickr







Untitled by Cone of Cold, on Flickr









Untitled by Cone of Cold, on Flickr








there, Razim by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr






Razim by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr







Babadag Lake 1 by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr









Babadag Lake by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr







dry as stones by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr








Enisala by dublutz, on Flickr


----------



## cris24s (Sep 12, 2007)

Macin Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park 












By the Danube river by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr






PAN_8 Cazane_SRB by Geologu 2009, on Flickr






donji milanovac.djerdap by lukasenko.o, on Flickr








Djerdap Gorge National Park Photo Srdjan Marincic by IUCNweb, on Flickr









P1080665 by lászló jános2, on Flickr








P1080698 by lászló jános2, on Flickr








P1080697 by lászló jános2, on Flickr






 Natrix tessellata by AlexandreRoux01, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me















21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Hotel Ambasador (1939), Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*next page*

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita County*

Thanks to all for likes!

Remember that in order to ease the loading of the page, you can set your SSC profile to load only 10 posts / page from User CP > Edit Options.

Alternatively, you can load only one post at a time by first disabling images in your browser (or stoping the complet load of page), then opening only one post by clicking on its upper-right number (like #9841 at this post).











Harghita County​







Surface: 6,639 km²
Population: 304,969 (density 52/km²)
Ethnicities: (Székely) Hungarians 84%, Romanians 14%, Roma 1% etc.
Religions: : Roman Catholic 65%, Orthodox 13%, Reformed 13%, Unitarian 7%






*Ciuc / Csíki Depression*


IMG_8699 by lászló jános2, on Flickr






The Secler Valley by Nandor.Kovasznay, on Flickr​



























*Aldea / Abásfalva*


Abásfalva/Aldea--first sight from the road by daughertynancy63, on Flickr




Tourbus arriving at the outskirts. by daughertynancy63, on Flickr





Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​




























*Cechești / Csekefalva*


Csekefalva by qchoos, on Flickr​



























*Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós*


Gyergyószentmiklós / Gheorgheni, Transylvania by toma.fodor, on Flickr






Gyergyószentmiklós by Ribanszky, on Flickr​


























*Bancu / Csíkbánkfalva*

Wikipedia​































*Crăciunel / Karácsonyfalva*


Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​

























*Comănești / Homoródkeményfalva*


Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​

























*Road to Băile Chirui / Kirulyfürdő Spa*


Erdély - Kirulyfürdő by nagyt111, on Flickr​


























*Bențid / Bencéd*


Noémi, háttérben Bencéd by Baraki1, on Flickr​

























*Borzont*


Szent István napi vágta Borzont by erdélyilovas.ro, on Flickr​























*Inlăceni / Énlaka*


The Fogaras mountains - ID: P1010374 - V2 by Rimager, on Flickr





Énlaka felé by cserke101, on Flickr​




























*Delnița / Csíkdelnei* - 15th century Catholic church


2013_Erdély_0804 by emzepe, on Flickr​























*Harghita-Băi / * - ski resort and spa


IMG_9137 by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr





IMG_9299 by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr​





























*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok*


Gyimesközéplok by titterzon, on Flickr​



























*Lupeni / Farkaslaka*


IMG_8490 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​






















*Mărtiniș / Homoródszentmárton* - with Bíró manor house (18th century) in background


Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​


















*Medișoru Mare / Medesér*


Annelies and Medeser 2007 by aflickrberger, on Flickr​

























*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda* - the county capital


Csíkszereda - 2013.06.19 (30) by Derzsi Elekes, on Flickr​
























*Caracău Viaduct* 


43-0053-3 by Tastam1, on Flickr​

























*Sânmartin / Csikszentmarton*


Csikszentmarton by vitos zsofia, on Flickr​
























*Sânpaul / Homoródszentpál*


Homoródszentpál by Homoródmente, on Flickr​

























*Secu / Székpatak*


Székpatak by Kilo ©, on Flickr​
























*Gheorgheni / Gyergyói Depression*


Kilátás az udvarról a Délhegy felé by EmceeMike, on Flickr​























*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes *


Vârf by notanyron, on Flickr​

























*Vlăhița /Szentegyháza*


2013_Erdély_0293 by emzepe, on Flickr​

















*Praid / Parajd*

Wikipedia​




























*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*


0814_Madarasi-hargita (12) by judit.pramer, on Flickr




0814_Madarasi-hargita (1) by judit.pramer, on Flickr





sonnenuntergang Madarasi harghita by kgbdd, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me​










From previous days




75602846

















Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște













Targoviste,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr











Targoviste,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr











Targoviste,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr











Targoviste,Romania by rusty1452, on Flickr










Targoviste Castle1 by rico rich, on Flickr











Targoviste Castle by rico rich, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, buddy, people(pedestrians) watch you when you're photographing.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Otopeni and Băneasa international airports*

Otopeni and Băneasa international airports​











*Otopeni Henri Coandă International Airport* - 16 km north from Bucharest's center, in Otopeni town (population 10,215) was a military airport between WW2 and 1965.


In 2012 received 7,101,712 passengers, an increase of 40% compared to 2011. 


The airport is named after Romanian Henri Coandă, inventor of jet plane in 1910.


Bucharest - Otopeni by bortescristian, on Flickr






Bucharest - Otopeni by bortescristian, on Flickr






bucharest otopeni international airport by rain's child, on Flickr​


























*Băneasa Aurel Vlaicu International Airport* - situated in Băneasa, a peripheric neighborhood of Bucharest (with headuarters o.f several companies as well as luxury appartment developments).


The first flights in the Băneasa area took place in 1909. In 1912 the first flight school in Romania was opened on Băneasa airfield. This makes Băneasa airport the oldest continuously operating airport in Eastern Europe, and among the oldest five airports in the world.


In 1920, the airport headquartered the first aviation company in Romania, and one of the earliest in the world, the CFRNA (The French – Romanian Company for Air Navigation), the precursor of the Romanian national airline, TAROM.


The current terminal building was designed in the late 1940s and opened in 1952. 


The airport handled 119,000 passengers in 2004, and 2,398,911 passengers in 2011.

The airport is named after romanian air pioneer Aurel Vlaicu, builder of world's first arrow shaped aircraft in 1909.



Baneasa Airport by Alexandru Dinu, on Flickr






bucharest romania 006 baneasa airport by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park













Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr






Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr






Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr





Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr






Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr






Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr










Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr





Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr






Retezat National Park (RO) by The LakeSide, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara County*

Hunedoara County​









Like other Transylvanian counties, it was created in 20th century by combining historical regions with different identities.


The valley of Mureș River crossing the county from east to west is one of the major channels of communication in Romania. Mureș Valley connects the east and west of the country as well as Bucharest and other urban centers with Central and Western Europe through the main border crossing between Romania and Hungary at Nădlac (Arad County). On Mureș Valley, in Hunedoara County are found the cities of Deva (county capital), Simeria and Orăștie.

North of Mureș Valley is a sector of Metaliferi Mountains, with the town of Brad which, similar to Roșia Montană, Abrud or Zlatna (all in Alba County), has a 2000 years of gold mining history. Metaliferi Mountains are a remote area, with timeless villages.

Orăștie was a Saxon town, capital of one of the seven (the westernmost) Saxon seats.

South of Mureș Valley, to the west and in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, is the Land of Pădureni, one of the most archaic, remote and genuine ethnographic regions of Romania.

Land of Hațeg or Hațeg Depression is the area were flourished the oldest and strongest early medieval Romanian nobility. It is argued that the first families of voivods of Wallachia were originary from this Transylvanian region. The oldest extant Romanian churches, dating from 11-13th century, are found here, built by village noblemen. The Roman capital of Dacia, Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa is also found here.

More to the east from Hațeg, in Șureanu Mountains, is the former Dacian capital of Sarmisegetusa Regia, surrounded at distances of several km by other seven fortresses (former towns with an acropolis similar with the Greek cities), an ensamble that is prt of Unesco World Heritage.

In the southernmost part of the county is the 100 km long Jiu Valley Depression, a former industrial (coal mining) area isolated between the wild the mountains of Retezat, Șureanu, Vâlcan and Parâng.














*Orăștie / Broos / Szászváros* - population 21,213, was one of the earliest cities in Transylvania and oldest Saxon settlements. A castle and Chistian rotonda existed here in 10-11th centuries. 

Over the site of this early church was built the Evangelical (Lutheran) Saxon church and the Reformed (Calvinist) Hungarian church, both surrounded by fortress in 14-15th century. The Reformed church is the oldest in city, 13-14th century. The Evangelical church dates from 1823. The fortress and churches appear in 2nd & 3rd photos.

In 1582 at Orăștie was printed Palia, a fragment of Bible in Romanian language.












Orastie, Transylvania by AnaSerena#1, on Flickr





Cetatea Orăştiei by Turism Orăştie, on Flickr




Cetatea Orăştiei by Turism Orăştie, on Flickr





Orăştie by Turism Orăştie, on Flickr​





















*Deva* - the city lays at the foot of Dealul Cetății (Hill of the Citadel), a natural reserve with rare plants and animals, include horned vipers. The royal Hungarian fortress was built in 13th century and destroyed in 1849 when the gun powder store exploded.


P1030107 by comandanteej, on Flickr




IMG_2005 by steethunter_1966, on Flickr​




















*Luncoiu de Sus*, Metaliferi Mountains


Luncoiu de Sus) by Ioan Todor Photography, on Flickr​





























*Train station of Brad town*, Metaliferi Mountains


77 0963 + 78 1031 Brad 08.09.11 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr​



















*Straja ski Resort* - situated at 1445 m on top of Vâlcan Mountains (a 55 km long, narrow range separating Oltenia and Transylvania), above Lupeni, of the of the five industrial cities in Jiu Depression. With 26 km of tracks, is the biggest ski domain in Romania.


Straja ski resort, Romania by capreoara, on Flickr



Teleski for Lupu Slope, Straja, Romania by capreoara, on Flickr​























*Parâng ski Resort* - situated at 1800 m altitude in Parâng Mountains, 15 km from Petroșani, 


Panoramic view by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr​




























*Petroșani* - populaiton 34,331, is the biggest of the five industrial cities in Jiu Depression. It was founded aroun 1640 and was a village until 1840 when surface coal mining started and Polish, Czech and German workers were colonized here.


Petroșanii și munții / The mighty town of Petroșani  by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr​




























*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad* - Corvin Castle, 14-15th century.

The city (population 57,524) has the second largest industrial plant in counry, the Hunedoara Steel works (second after steel works in Galați).


Corvin Castle, Hunedoara, Transylvania, 15ht century (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​




























*Colț Castle* built in 14-15th century by Romanian noblemen, at the limit between Hațeg Depression and Reteat Mountains. It inspired Jules Verne's Carpathian Castle novel, which in turn inspired Bram Stoker's Dracula. Second photo: view from the castle over the Râușor Valley, leading to the heart of Retezat.


02. The Colț Borough ruins by Robintel.ro, on Flickr





DSC_7201 by a.zamfirescu09 , on Flickr​






















*Town of Hațeg*, population 9,685


Hateg 1 by AlexandruDragos , on Flickr​
























*Sântămăria-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva* - the Reformed (Calvinist) church from late 113th century which has both Romanesque and Byzantine paintings inside, because was first a Catholic church (the murals in the nave date from 13th century to 1311, second photo), than was given to the local Romanian noble family (the Orthodox murals in altar date from ~1400, third photo) and with the conversion of the Romanian noblemen to Reform (and further on his Magyarization, from Cândea the family coming to be named Kendeffi) it became a Reformed church.


Prin Retezat IMG_9427 by Lucian Abalintoaiei, on Flickr



2013_Retyezát_0256 by emzepe, on Flickr



2013_Retyezát_0261 by emzepe, on Flickr​


























*Strei* - the church was built as an Orthodox temple by Romanian noblemen at end of 13th century. The murals are one of the most precious in Romania, dating from 14th century.


strei - biserica de piatra by voiky_c, on Flickr



strei - biserica de piatra by voiky_c, on Flickr​



























*Densuș* - church built between an unknown date and 13th century using Roman spolia


Paleo-christian Church | Densus, RO by Alfons H, on Flickr​


























*Peșteana / Nagypestény* - in this village, beside a 14th century church built by Romanian noblemen, is a curia (summer manor house) from 17-18th century that was owned by baron Franz Nopcsa (1877-1933). Born at Silvașul de Sus, also in Land of Hațeg, Nopcsa was an adventurer and scientist, regarded as one of the founders of paleobiology and Albanian studies. His interest for paleontology was triggered by the discovery in 1895 at one of family's estates in Săcel, Land of Hațeg, of dinosaur bones of what will become the world famous Hațeg Dwarf Dinosaurs, Europe's most famous dinosaur species.


a családi kúria ... by Főzy István, on Flickr​

























*Costești Dacian Citadel* - dating from 1st century BCE, preceded Sarmisegetusa Regia as the first capital of the Dacian State, during the rule of King Burebista. 

Initially, Burebista had his capital in Romanian Plain, possibly at Popești (identified with Argedava), near Bucharest. But with the annexation of Thracia (now Bulgaria) by Romans, with the border close to Argedava, he decided to move his capital in a better defendible place in mountains.


cetate pano by Turism Orăştie, on Flickr






cetatea costesti by Turism Orăştie, on Flickr​
























*Sarmisegetusa Regia* - erected on top of a 1,200 metre high mountain, the fortress was the core of the strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains during rule of King Decebalus. Here took place the final battle between Dacians and Romans, finished with the destruction of Dacian State and transformation of Dacia in Roman province. Decebalus and a part of his people commited suicide and in the aftermath of battle, Romans discovered the enormous treasure of Dacian kings, estimated at 165,500 kg of gold and 331,000 kg of silver. Nevertheless, smaller deposits hidden in other places remained. In 18th century alone 500 kg of gold objects were found here and to these days gold pieces are still discovered, like the bracelets recovered from treasure hunters by Interpol and now found at National History Museum in Bucharest.

Sarmizegetusa Regia contained a citadel and living areas with dwellings and workshops, but it also contained a sacred zone.

-The fortress, a quadrilateral formed by massive stone blocks (murus dacicus), was constructed on five terraces, on an area of almost 30,000 m².

-The sacred zone includes a number of rectangular temples, the bases of their supporting columns still visible in regular arrays. 

-The “Andesite Sun” from the site seems to have been used as a sundial.

-The civilians lived down from the fortress, in settlements built on artificial terraces, such as the one at Feţele Albe. Dacian nobility had flowing water, brought through ceramic pipes, in their residences.


bbsoft.ro​













































*Gurasada* - the village is situated on River Mureș. The church built by Romanian noblemen has several phases. the oldest date from 10-11th century and has a four apses plan. Around 1300 was aded a pronaos. Around 1765 was added the massive bell tower above the entrance.


IDEGEN_2013_Retyezát_0340 by emzepe, on Flickr




2013_Gurasada_1466 by emzepe, on Flickr​




























*Câmpu lui Neag* - was a splendid village at the western extremity of Jiu Depression. Situated on the valley of Jiul de Vest river (Western Jiu), between Retezat and Vâlcan, the place is surrounded by natural beauties and protected areas. The communists destroyed the village with very archaic peasant architecture for the purpose of surface coal mining. Now is mostly a holyday place with many villas. 


From C\mpu lui Neag starts a road that connects Jiu Depression with Cerna Valley, across the wildest and most untouched part of Romania and temperate Europe. The modernization of this road, which would lead to increased traffic and as a result would become a barrier for wild animals corridors, is strongly opposed by ecologist organiations.


ROMANIA by zmady, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

primeval very nice pictures but cant you resize the images you've been posting to 1024 - 768? ?


anyhow Romania is beautifull, i'll keep an eye on it


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu*



Karaborsa said:


> primeval very nice pictures but cant you resize the images you've been posting to 1024 - 768? ?
> 
> 
> anyhow Romania is beautifull, i'll keep an eye on it


Thank you Karaborsa!


If you can't see entirely the photos, you can try to increase the resolution of the screen and / or reduce the size of elements in browser page by clicking Ctr and - (minus) concomitantly.

If the problem is because of internet speed or machine speed, try to load only one post at a time in the way I explained before.




Giurgiu​











Giurgiu (population 54,655) was established in 14th century by Genoese merchant adventurers, who established a bank and traded in silks and velvets. They called the city after the patron saint of Genoa, San Giorgio (St George), and hence comes its present name. 




The Danube Bridge (formerly known as the Friendship Bridge) was opened in 1954 and was designed by Soviet engineers V. Andreev and N. Rudomazin. The bridge is 2,223 m long, the clearance below is 30 m.


BogdanGoim​




































​








fotosentimente.blogspot.ro​








































giurgiu.semnal.eu​












alexghe​


































Giurgiu seen from Bulgaria, with a pat of city of Ruse in foreground.

dionisie-lefter.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

Baiului Mountains​









They are know mostly as the mountains "next to Bucegi and Prahova Valley". Because have no spectacular forms, are far less popular and visited. Their total surface is ~300 km² and the maximum height 1923 m.





Baiului_iul 175 by Angela Dumitrescu, on Flickr








Baiului_iul 190 by Angela Dumitrescu, on Flickr​








annelisefloroian.blogspot.ro​





























bikeaholics.ro​


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

I know that it's not usual , though, I am a bit lazy to upload photos, but:
There is fantastic road in central Romania, Transfagarašan, where Alfa Romeo owners had a meeting at August 2012. If someone wants to see, there is a nearly 300 pics from our trip , from Belgrade to Bran, via Sibiu and Transfagaraš road. It is a bit family album, no many landscape pics like at other posts, but... would not hurt if I link it: www.facebook.com/goran.sukovic/media_set?set=a.3689479484496.2120994.1500502836&type=3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glodeasa Primeval Forest, Baiului Mountains*



Goyazny said:


> I know that it's not usual , though, I am a bit lazy to upload photos, but:
> There is fantastic road in central Romania, Transfagarašan, where Alfa Romeo owners had a meeting at August 2012. If someone wants to see, there is a nearly 300 pics from our trip , from Belgrade to Bran, via Sibiu and Transfagaraš road. It is a bit family album, no many landscape pics like at other posts, but... would not hurt if I link it: www.facebook.com/goran.sukovic/media_set?set=a.3689479484496.2120994.1500502836&type=3


I remember you visiting this thread in 2009, saying you will make a tirp in Romania. Glad to see you have visited the country and liked it. 

Anyway, at the link you provided there is not an album with photos of Romania. 






Glodeasa Primeval Forest, Baiului Mountains​







Glodeasa is an old growth beech and fir forest situated at 650-900 m altitude, with trees 200-300 years old and 40-45 m tall, extending on 534 ha.

There is a landscape diversity of forests, rocks, meadows, rivers and lakes, gorges, with rare, protected plants.

It is close to Valea Doftanei, a village and resort of local importance.



ideal-travel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Spaliul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Szeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Szeben










009-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr








007-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr









002-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







025-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







002-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







010-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr








006-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Soveja, where Miorița was first recorded*

Soveja, where Miorița was first recorded​









Soveja is a commune in Vrancea Mountains with a population of 2,000 people. Although in Moldavia, was founded in 16th century by peope from Wallachia, from Rucăr-Dragoslavele area (former Muscel County, now Argeș County), as seen in the names of the two villages that compose it: Rucăreni and Dragosloveni.






A decayed resort now, Soveja is remarkabe for at least three reasons:


Here was first collected Miorița, the Romanian national balade. Although recorded in over 1,500 variants all over the areas inhabited by Romanians, and a Transylvanian variant was collected in Bistrița-Năsăud as early as 1795, it was first published in 1850 in a variant collected at Soveja in 1846 and this Vrâncean variant is the one presented to these days in most publications, taught in schools etc.


Soveja is the place with most ozoned air in Romania and possibly in Europe.


Here was born Simion Mehedinți, most remarkable Romanian geographer.










ultimulfotograf.wordpress.com​

















marius-stanescu.blogspot.ro​
















theochirac.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna-Vrancea Nature Park*

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park












Plaiuri vrancene 1 by alex.andra.vn, on Flickr​
























*Greșu*

lospopa5 1 2​
















































*Putna Waterfall*

Wikipedia​





























*Tișița Gorges*

Costel Bobe​












viatainroma.blogspot.it​
































*Lepșa*

lospopa5​


































*Tulnici* - here is the administration of the park


IMG_1003 by vicapota37, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park













Piatra Craiului [23 Iunie 2012] by FlickOneIosifComaromiDotRO, on Flickr










Kiralyko/Piatra Craiului by zsolt puspoki, on Flickr









De asta iubesc munţii by Yria_ro, on Flickr









Poiana, iunie 2009 by Angea Dumitrescu, on Flickr​










andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Blaznei, Rodna National Park*

Valea Blaznei, Rodna National Park​









Valea Blaznei (Blazna Valley) is a village and small ski resort on the southern imit of Rona Mountains.




artfotoplus.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

Cerna Valley​









River Cerna is 84 km long and most of its course, from spring to Băile Herculane, is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.


An area of sub-Mediterranean climate and flora, with old growth junge (is part of last Intact Forest Landscape of temperate Europe) and black pines growing on crags.




DS_20120429_00042 Cheile Feregari by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20120430_00245 by serdiana, on Flickr





DS_20120430_00224 spre Vf Biliana by serdiana, on Flickr





DS_20120429_00436 by serdiana, on Flickr






DS_20120429_00242 by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20120430_00352 by serdiana, on Flickr





IMG_0400 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr






IMG_0392 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr






DS_20120430_00388 by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20120501_00040 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​












criserb.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați











Feeling Higher by Budeanu FrozenAlex, on Flickr






On the Ferry - Leaving I.C. Bratianu, Jud. Tulcea, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr









Power Connection for Streetcar - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr






Nikon D60 by georgelek™, on Flickr





Power Connection for Streetcar - Galati, Jud. Galati, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria / Ἰστρίη, oldest city in Romania*

Histria / Ἰστρίη, oldest city in Romania​







Histria was a Greek colony, than a Greek-Roman city. Founded around 657 BCE, it lasted until 7th century CE (more than 1,000 years), being destroyed by Slavic-Avar invaders. Greek language always prevailed over Latin, although Histria was situated in a majoritary Latin area in late Antiquity.


Was situated on the shore of what was then a gulf of Black Sea, which around 5th century CE became a lagoon, now caled Lake Sinoe, a nature reserve inside Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.


The archaeological site is situated in a remote area that can be reached by a road passing over marshes an reed fields. There is a rich local museum in a big building.




2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (54) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr







2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (6) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr








2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (19) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr









2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (12) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr





2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (62) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr






2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (2) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Otopeni International Airport*

Otopeni International Airport










P1000284 by sljdub, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess no more visiting this thread, until I buy a more powerfully computer. Most computers' cache is not large enough to hold these many photos at once. Primeval, if you don't want to lose your audience you need to post ONLY ONE photo per post. That's 10 or 20 photos per page. With these many photos you are just crashing browsers and computers left and right. 

Too bad because I like the pictures, but my computer can't handle this many on one page.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, the most conservtive village in Romania*



AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I guess no more visiting this thread, until I buy a more powerfully computer. Most computers' cache is not large enough to hold these many photos at once. Primeval, if you don't want to lose your audience you need to post ONLY ONE photo per post. That's 10 or 20 photos per page. With these many photos you are just crashing browsers and computers left and right.
> 
> Too bad because I like the pictures, but my computer can't handle this many on one page.


From now on I will post lesser photos, often or mostly only one photo per post, as you can see in last posts.








Sic / Szék, the most conservative village in Romania​







From the 2,459 inhabitants, 94% are Reformed Hungarians. 

Sic was an ancient salt mining town, salt being extracted here since Roman antiquity, like at Turda, Dej, Ocna Sibiului and maybe other places in Transylvania.

People of the village live to these days according to very strict rules, like marrying only people from the same street and others making it the most traditional and conservative in Romania.

The village is also known for one of the few wetland zones in Transylvania, the protected "Stufărișurile de la Sic" (Reed of Sic village) area which is a stopover for migrating birds from Northern Europe toward South.





Szék, templom, keresztelő by Főzy István, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes​










Oriental carpets, gifts of local merchants existing in church since 16th century and paintings from 15th century inside St. Margaret church (1414).


Medias by Lucky Luc49, on Flickr










Medias by Lucky Luc49, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța - the Roman Mosaic Edifice*

Constanța, ancient Tomis - the Roman Mosaic Edifice​










The building, the most imposing in Roman Tomis, was erected in 2nd century and the floor of the main hall was covered with mosaic in 4th century. The hall was 100 X 20 m and of the 2,000 m² mosaic, ~700 m² is well preserved .

The building is situated on the slopes descending from the promontory of the ancient acropolis, against the sea and was used for commercial and social purposes.

Discovered in 1959, was covered by a protective structure in the 1960s.




The Roman mosaic-floored edifice of Tomi by Alex Pănoiu , on Flickr








The Roman mosaic-floored edifice of Tomi by Alex Pănoiu , on Flickr








View from the mosaic-floored edifice towards the sea by Alex Pănoiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horses' Waterfall, Rodna Mountains*

Horses' Waterfall, Rodna Mountains​









Situated at 1,300 m altitude and having a 90 m fall, is the tallest waterfall in Romania.



horses waterfall , Rodnei mountains the tallest waterfall in Romania by Dr ,Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Branch of Danube*

Măcin Branch of Danube​










Also called Dunărea Veche, is one of the two main branches (the smaller one in terms of flow but longer) between Giurgeni and Brăila, that form the Great Brăila Island. 

It is around 50 km long.


Gabri3l​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​











Ion Lera​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар












Timisoara by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Large photos offer more detail and "being there" feeling experience. If you ask why I don't put also smaller photos, the answer is: because of the need of uniformity.


Well... the problem is when reload the page(s). A fast computer like that i use in (only) work i dont have problems. Instead in older and not so fast computers, makes too long to reload these photos.
The size of 1024pix, i think its really good; why you have to post large photos bigger than that size?

You dont need to edit all those photos you posted, but please from now on please download 1024 pix. Consider this a friendly request.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train and the Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*



christos-greece said:


> Well... the problem is when reload the page(s). A fast computer like that i use in (only) work i dont have problems. Instead in older and not so fast computers, makes too long to reload these photos.


From now on, as I said in post #9905, I will post much lesser photos.



> The size of 1024pix, i think its really good; why you have to post large photos bigger than that size?


Isn't that obvious? For the same reason HD television or higher resolution cameras were invented. More detail is always better.



> You dont need to edit all those photos you posted, but please from now on please download 1024 pix. Consider this a friendly request.


From now on I will post only photos at 1600 px, I'm not even thinking at returning to 1024 px. The advantages of higher resolution are superior to advantages of surfing faster the pages: more detail means more information. Someone who is really interested will spend a little more time with loading of pages. Anyway, as I said, from now on the problem will be mostly eradicated, there will be less than half the number of photos, many if not most posts will have only one photo.














Vaser Valley steam train and the Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​








The 60 km long railway was built in 1932. Presently, there are both logging and touristic trains, the oldest locomotive dating from 1910.

The railway goes aproximatively through the middle of Maramureș Mountains, an 1,500 km² natural park with interminable wild forests.


Logging train from Viseu de Sus by shirley_mole, on Flickr








Logging train from Viseu de Sus by shirley_mole, on Flickr







Huts and haystacks by shirley_mole, on Flickr








Lunch spot by shirley_mole, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Domnița Anastasia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Vigilenței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg​











*The Roman-Catholic Cathedral* - the oldest bishopric in Transylvania. A first church was built in 10th century and the present building is from 12-13th centuries with minor later adds. It's 83 m long, second only to Black Church in Brașov.



Alba Iulia - catedrala romano catolica by voiky_c, on Flickr








Alba Iulia - catedrala romano catolica by voiky_c, on Flickr







catedrala romano-catolica Alba Iulia by voiky_c, on Flickr








Alba Iulia by voiky_c, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park












IMG_5004 by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr











IMG_4934 by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr










IMG_4475 by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The vegetal splendour of Cindrel Mountains*

The vegetal splendour of Cindrel Mountains​










Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic-Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains*

Slănic-Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains​











The mineral springs were discovered in 1801 and in 1877 hotels started to appear.

hotelnemira.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda city from distance*

Turda city from distance












Turda by R936, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*next page*

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț and Agapia Monasteries*

Last posts from previous page: 

*Ceahlău National Park*

*The vegetal splendour of Cindrel Mountains* 

*Slănic-Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains* 

*Turda city from distance*




Neamț and Agapia Monasteries​






Both these monasteries, together with fiftheen others, are situated in Vânători-Neamț Nature Park, an area of mountains covered in serene forests, with pure air and rivers.



*Neamț Monastery* - founded in 12th century, present main church from 1497 (including murals), cloister from 14th-19th centuries. 


It was the most important monastery and cultural center in medieval Moldavia.


Manastirea Neamt by Oictavian, on Flickr










Manastirea Neamt by Oictavian, on Flickr







Manastirea Neamt by Oictavian, on Flickr







Manastirea Neamt by Oictavian, on Flickr​


























*Agapia Monastery* - a first monastery was built around 1550, 3 km from the present one, on the place of a 14th century hermitage. This first monastery, now called Agapia Veche, is presently a hermitage built in wood.


The main monastery (also called Agapia Nouă), in the next photos, was founded in 1643. The church is from the year of foundation, the cloister and houses of the monastic village are from 19th-2th centuries.


Here live 340 nuns, second largest monastery in country after the neighbouring Văratec Monastery (430 nuns) and among the biggest Christian monasteries in the world.


The church of the monastery is famous for being painted inside by Nicolae Grigorescu (considered the greatest Romanian painter) in 1858-1860.


Agapia by Oictavian, on Flickr







Agapia by Oictavian, on Flickr







Agapia by Oictavian, on Flickr







Agapia by Oictavian, on Flickr







Agapia by Oictavian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vârghiş / Vargyas, Székely Land*

Vârghiş / Vargyas, Székely Land​









The village is mostly known for the Vârghiș Gorges in nearby (Perșani Mountains).


The Daniel Castle was built mainly in 16th-17th centuries in Renaissance style, with enlargements in 18th-19th century.


P1090587 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







P1090563 by lászló jános2, on Flickr









P1090597 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







P1090572 by lászló jános2, on Flickr






P1090539 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Murfatlar and the Danube - Black Sea Canal*

Murfatlar and the Danube - Black Sea Canal​










*Murfatlar* - 9,634 inhabitants, is a town in southern Dobruja. The name is of Turkish origin, meaning "generous man". The Tatar & Turkish minority accounts for 7% of population.

Here are one of the most famous (if not the most) vineyards in Romania and an unique Byzantine cave monastery dug in a chalk hill in 9-10th century.

With the construction of Danube - Black Sea Canal, it became one of the five ports along the canal.

canaldunare​

























































*The monastic Cave Complex* - used between 9-11th centuries, consists of cells dwellings, four small churches, crypts and tombs. There are many inscriptions graved on the walls in Old Slavic Glagolitic and Cyrillic, some in Greek alphabet some in Turkic runes and some in Romanian
























*The Danube - Black Sea Canal* - 95 km long, was built in two phases: first in 1949-1953 when was used by the communist regime as work / extermination camp for political detainees and when, according to various estimations, between 10,000 and 200,000 people died as result of hard conditions. The second phase was between 1974-1987 and the conditions were relatively normal, except that soldiers and other categories were forced to perform "patriotic work".

381,000,000 m³ of soil were excavated, greater than the amount excavated in building the Panama and Suez canals and 5,000,000 m³ of concrete were used for the locks and support walls.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*DN1A Road near Ciucaș Mountains*

DN1A Road near Ciucaș Mountains













Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr











Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dăbâca / Doboka, early medieval fortress*

Dăbâca / Doboka, early medieval fortress​












Dăbâca was an important locality in the first centuries of Tranyslvania's medieval history. Certified in 1064, it gave the name of a comitatus that existed from 10th century until the administrative reform of 1878.

In Gesta Hungarorum, a mostly legend-based Hungarian chronicle from around 1200, Dăbâca is mentioned as the capital of Romanian-Slavic Duchy of Gelou, extending over much of northern Transylvania in 10th century. Gelou, together with other two voivodes from Banat and Crișana, is described in Gesta as opposing the Magyars trying to conquest the lands.

The first fortress dates from 9th century. Between 10-15th century, here was the capital of the Dăbâca comitatus.

Romanian archaeologists tried to discover Romanian artefacts inside the citadel to prove the authenticity of Gesta's story but everything found was of Hungarian origin, thus supporting the thesis of Hungarian historians, that Gesta doesn't refer to real historical events. Nevertheless, a Romanian-Slav political organization is possible to have existed at the invasion of Transylvania by Magyars, as proven by archaeological discoveries in other places.

ionusmarcel.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălțătești village and spa, Neamț County*

Bălțătești village and spa, Neamț County​









The village begin to be visited for its mineral waters since 18th century and the first baths were built in 1810.


Autumn in Baltatesti, Neamt by cipriancobuz, on Flickr









Untitled by cipriancobuz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me 










76767684











View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cristian Tell Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Nicolae Filipescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Batiștei and Arghezi streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Hotel Intercontinental, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Hășmaș Mountains toward Ceahlău Massif*

View from Hășmaș Mountains toward Ceahlău Massif​










The straight line distance between the maximum height peaks of the two is ~25 km.


Csalhó by Zumike, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Cloșanilor Massif, Mehedinți Mountains*

Piatra Cloșanilor Massif, Mehedinți Mountains​










Piatra Cloșanilor is a mountain at the northern extremity of Mehedinți Range, part of Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park.

The mountain itself is a nature reserve for the particular value of landscapes with rocks and abysses, an for the karst and geological phenomena as well rare plant and animals species.

The rocky peak rises above the "infinite" forests in one of the most iconic sights in Romanian Carpathians.


Petru Cristescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park











13_07_RO_SLO_I-175 by Michi!, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​








Tatiana Bărbuceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva and the A1 Motorway in its nearby*

Deva and the A1 Motorway in its nearby














_DSC0060 by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr











_DSC7276 by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr










_DSC7275 by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Negreni / Körösfeketetó, Cluj County*

Negreni / Körösfeketetó, Cluj County​










Greatest annual fair in Transylania and all Romania takes place at the beginning of October.

The village is situated on Crișul Repede River, close to the historical border between Partium (historically part of Hungary) and Transylvania.

The fair has a history of at least few centuries.


Negreni by Géza Muhari, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn in Săcărâmb*

Autumn in Săcărâmb​










Săcărâmb is an abandoned mining town near Deva, in Metaliferi Mountains. The town is of international importance for the history of chemistry, here being discovered for the first time in the world the element Tellurium (atomic number 52), in 1782, as well as several minerals: krenerit, muthmannit, săcărâmbit (nagyagit), telurit, petzit, silvanit.

The place is of heavenly beauty too.


Autumn in Sacaramb, Romania by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr








Autumn in Sacaramb, Romania by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petromidia Refinery, Năvodari*

Petromidia Refinery, Năvodari













Petromidia by MABSides, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар













Timisoara by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*

Buila-Vânturarița National Park​













Photo: Pahomie Hermitage, 16th-20th century


















În Așteptarea Lui Ceva by Marian Deacu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










View toward Amzei Church (1901), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Church (1901), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park











Alpine sea in Ceahlau Mountains. by MariusRoman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains













Viștea Mare by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr








Negoiu by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr







Lăițel by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains*

Last posts from previous page:

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*
*Bucharest by me*
*Făgăraș Mountains*
*Ceahlău National Park*

Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains







"A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable but more useful than a life spent doing nothing." by **oana** , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Piatra Craiului Massif*

Foothills of Piatra Craiului Massif












Piatra Craiului by shaseoru, on Flickr









Autumn shadows by shaseoru, on Flickr







Rural landscape by shaseoru, on Flickr









Sirnea by shaseoru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest*

Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest​









"Pasărea" means "The Bird". The monastery was founded in 1813 as the counterpart for nuns of Cernica Monastery, in the then prehistoric Codrii Vlăsiei forests. Witnesses of the once magnificent forests are three centuries-old oak trees on the lake's shore (second photo). The present church is from 1846 and has precious icons and paintings.

The monastery is surrounded on three sides by the Pasărea Lake.



Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr








Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya / Frauenbach*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya / Frauenbach













baia mare by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seasons in Curechiu, Metaliferi Mountains*

Seasons in Curechiu, Metaliferi Mountains​











Curechiu is a village of 432 inhabitants, depending of the commune of Bucuresci (one of the localities in Romania with the same name as the capital city). In Curechiu started the Rebellion of Horea, Cloșca and Crișan in 1784.

The name is a regionalism for varză (cabbage), a word of Latin origin.

The beautiful wooden church dates from 1785 and has the richest treasure of icons (on wood and glass) of all churches in Hunedoara County. The other, stone church is from 1871.

bisericadincurechiu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​









350,000 pilgrims at celebration of St. Parascheva these days



















iasi by valentin dontov, on Flickr






Untitled by valentin dontov, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains













SAM_1708 by jackpot47000, on Flickr








SAM_1704 by jackpot47000, on Flickr






SAM_1673 by jackpot47000, on Flickr








SAM_1662 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

Gilău Mountains​








jackpot47000​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Castle*

Peleș Castle












Peles by MonsierVerdoux, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei*

Near Vatra Dornei













SAM_1953 by jackpot47000, on Flickr












SAM_1952 by jackpot47000, on Flickr










SAM_1787 by jackpot47000, on Flickr








SAM_1774 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sălicea, Cluj County*

Sălicea, Cluj County​








With Turda Gorges in backdrop


SAM_2303 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me


































Lahovari Square and Statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Assan House (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Assan House (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










I. C. Brătianu Statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Temișana Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Puțul cu Plopi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Știrbei Vodă Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Spiru Haret Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​












Notice the white shelter near the ridge's edge. It appears very small, giving an idea about the size of the things in photo.


Fagaras Ridge, Carpathians, Romania by mountainrite.photography, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Szeben












Fantana pe str. Balcescu by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Str. Balcescu by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Sibiu by Leon Luca, on Flickr








Str. Xenopol by Leon Luca, on Flickr








Strada Mitropoliei by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Trepte by Leon Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​











Nicu Darie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad aerial film*

Arad aerial film


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

Vrancea Mountains​












1,500 km² of real wilderness, with hundreds of dangerous bears living in the old forests

berdelajos.blogspot.ro​






​





















*Andreiașu de Jos* - a village in the southern part


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latoriței Mountains*

Latoriței Mountains​










With Vidra Reservoir


latoritei by somewherelse, on Flickr​















*Latorița Valley* - the river separates Latoriței and Căpățânii mountains

























Bonus: forests of Latoriței in 1989

Petre Corici​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

nice! nice!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Thank you Boyshow! 




Bucharest by me












77056601















Pasajul Francez Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









National Agency of Public Functionaries by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










National Agency of Public Functionaries by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Victory Acenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Decebalus Rock Statue, Danube's Gorges*

Decebalus Rock Statue, Danube's Gorges​








40 m tall


Decebalus Rex by MABSides, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Views from the Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge*

Views from the Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge











Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr








Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr








Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr









Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

Țibleș Mountains​









Marking the historical boundary between Transylvania (Bistrița Năsăud County) and Maramureș, Țibleș Mountains (surface must be around 800 km²) are of volcanic origin and are perhaps the least affected by tourism in Romania, because of isolation.

Recently, World Wide Fund for Nature and the townhall of Groșii Țibleșului commune have built a shelter for wildlife spotting and have marked 50 km of trails. The project aims especially at the observation of bear migration routes. The landscapes of these mountains are characterized by forests (including the last virgin forests of Maramureș), meadows, rocks. Source

carpatrek.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unkown location*










Romania in 7 Colors by Stefan cel Marius, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Romania in 7 Colors by Stefan cel Marius, on Flickr​


what a shot :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​











Alexandru Crăciun​


















5470734


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta Turnu Severin seen across the Danube*

Drobeta Turnu Severin seen across the Danube​









Franz Schneider​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​









amazing-danubedelta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​












wide-wallpapers.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâncraiu / Kalotaszentkirály, Land of Călata*

Sâncraiu / Kalotaszentkirály, Land of Călata​









The village has 1,633 inhabitants, of which 78% are Reformed Hungarians.

The Reformed church, in the characteristic style of Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, dates from 13th century, like many other from the area.

Béla Buzássy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crăcăul Negru, Neamț County*

Crăcăul Negru, Neamț County​






A village in Stânișoara Mountains

valesecanu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land*

Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land​








The village is situated on Olt Valley, in river's first defile, close to Băile Tușnad Spa. 

On the right bank of Olt is a prominence called "Falcon's Rock" (a name common in Transylvania and probably not only), on whose top 2,000 years ago stood a Dacian fort. From the top of this prominence a fine panorama over the village and the valley can be admired. It was one of the many Dacian fortresses in the area, in this region in central Romania being in antiquity the greatest concentration of Dacian settlements.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sătic, foothills of Piatra Craiului*

Sătic, foothills of Piatra Craiului​










Situated on upper Dâmbovița Valley, Sătic has 174 inhabitants. The name means "little village".

drumetuleclectic.ro​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bucharest*








http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2010/11/08/t-magazine/08blackerby-bucharest/08blackerby-bucharest-tmagArticle.jpg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț, Bukovina*

Voroneț, Bukovina​











Beside the most internationally famous Romanian monastery, the village of Voroneț is also a folkloric center with well preserved traditions, like many others in Bukovina and the natural settings are just paradise, as you can see in the video.




















Nelu Faur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transalpina Road​









tatf.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Road*

Transfăgărășan Road










Road to infinity-Transfagarsan by aciortea1980, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page 1


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page 2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page 3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sheepfold in Dămuc, Neamț County*

Last posts from previous page:

*Crăcăul Negru, Neamț County*

*Voroneț, Bukovina*

*Transfăgărășan Road*





Sheepfold in Dămuc, Neamț County​












A village in the foothills of Hășmaș Mountains

fulg_de_nea​





























Traditional music from Neamț


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Șoimului, Tarcău Mountains*

Piatra Șoimului, Tarcău Mountains​










Name means "Falcon's Rock". The village is also in Neamț County.

fulg_de_nea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarna, Iași County*

Comarna, Iași County​









Characteristic landscape of Moldavian Plateau. The church dates from 1804. 

K13Anca​






















Turn off the sound for the video


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Snowboarding in Bucegi​
> With and by Viorel Corbu, apparently the best Romanian snowboarder



:cheers:
Thanks, my new desktop


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden Churches in Hunedoara County*

Wooden Churches in Hunedoara County​








This is a smal number - 13 - of the over 125 wooden churches existing in Hunedoara County (see the link for all of them). In past, the number was like three times bigger, as most churches were built in wood. Many of them have been demolished to make place for stone churches in 19th-20th centuries or perished in fires. 

The styles are so different because belongs to several etnographic zones (see map) and several periods.


Source of photos and info: Wikipedia​




*Ciungani* - built around 1600, tallest wooden church in Hunedoara (14 m).












































*Brotuna* - before 1870































*Dumbrava de Jos* - 1840































*Ribicioara* - 1763


































*Rovina* - 1780































*Căzănești* - 17th century, extended in 1872
































*Abucea* - 18th century




























*Tătărăști* - 18th century






























*Târnăvița* - 17th century






























*Runcșor* - 17th century
































*Lăpugiu de Jos* - 1765





























*Bretea Mureșană* - 1665


























*Furcșoara* - paintings from 1808


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băngăleasa Valley, Bucegi Mountains*

Băngăleasa Valley, Bucegi Mountains​










gabiavram​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta










7-IMG_4197 by Tatiana Schick, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery*

Comana Monastery​









Founded in 1461, present cloister from 16th-17th centuries.


Untitled by multe culori, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Thanks to all for likes! 


Bucharest by me




























Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Blănari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> next page 1





PRIMEVAL said:


> next page 2





PRIMEVAL said:


> next page 3


Lol hahaha


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains











DSC_0268 by nicolaecrihan, on Flickr










DSC_0032 by nicolaecrihan, on Flickr










10396912856_f199e9fcd9_o by nicolaecrihan, on Flickr










DSC_0074 by nicolaecrihan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár











Sighișoara by duckie86, on Flickr






















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park











Sunset in Ceahlau mountains. by MariusRoman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes*

Berca Muddy Volcanoes










Vulcanii Noroiosi by iordancatalin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov ski resort*

Poiana Brașov ski resort












Ski Poiana - 4.03.2012 by cristicfc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman amphitheatre at Porolissum, Sălaj County*

Roman amphitheatre at Porolissum, Sălaj County​










Leif Rostgaard Nielsen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focul Viu ice cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

Focul Viu ice cave, Apuseni Nature Park​










The Focul Viu ice cave contains the third largest permanent underground fossil ice block in the country (after the Scărişoara ice cave and Borţig pothole, also situated in the Apuseni Nature Park), having a volume of approximately 25.000 m³. Its ceiling is pierced by a large window through which logs, leaves and snow from the outside fell into the cave in large quantities. 

Around noon, the sunlight enters directly through the ceiling window creating an amazing setting. One of the ice block margins leads into a steep crevasse near the stone wall. 

Ferenc Katona 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Northern Dobruja*

Northern Dobruja​










*Danube at Hârșova*


Dunărea in apropierea stâncii cu capac by serdiana, on Flickr​



























*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park* - with a surface of 245 km², it protects the last significant remaining Danubian floodplain outside Danube Delta. Consists of a group of seven islands surrounded by marshes and flodplain forests, with a great variety of flora and fauna.

Is Romania's second wetland area and is similar with Danube Delta in most respects.


DS_20100615_00145 by serdiana, on Flickr




































*Măcin / Maçin* - Turkish cemetery near the 18th century mosque


Măcin - cimintirul turcesc din curtea geamiei by serdiana, on Flickr​




























*Măcin Mountains National Park*


spre valea Cozluc by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20100613_00207 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Palace of Culture*

Iași - Palace of Culture​










Built between 1906-1925, served as Administrative Palace and then Palace of Justice until 1955, when its destination was changed again, being assigned to the four museums nowadays united under the name of Moldova National Museum Complex. 

It was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. It was from this latter building that the Palace inherited the legend of the 365 rooms.


Palas Fountain, a moment in time by oikford, on Flickr








Palas Nights , Iasi Romania by oikford, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cities of Romania*

Cities of Romania​









Promotional for Romanian Ministry of Tourism


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest












SAM_8144 by keithmaguire 김채윤 (Thanks for 1m views), on Flickr














Ceiling by keithmaguire 김채윤 (Thanks for 1m views), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massi*

Bucegi Massif​










Shepherd above the city by MihaiAurelian, on Flickr











Malaiesti cottage by MihaiAurelian, on Flickr











DSC_0002 by MihaiAurelian, on Flickr








IMG_3004 by MihaiAurelian, on Flickr








DSC_0096 by MihaiAurelian, on Flickr



































[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein*

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​










Cornel-Liviu Mănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mahmudia, Danube Delta*

Mahmudia, Danube Delta​











absolventi1969.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial Bucharest*

Aerial Bucharest​









A video emphasizing the size of the civic center (the Parliament and Unification Boulevard), perhaps the most monumental urban project in the world


77129534​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains









PAN_1_Ciucas by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP4288 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4128 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good Job Primeval


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Negrileasa Narcissus Meadows, Metaliferi Mountains*

Thank you friend! 



Negrileasa Narcissus Meadows, Metaliferi Mountains​









And surroundings

softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare city*

Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare city










tószem / lake in the bog by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr










Kakastaréj áfonya körettel / mountains and bilberry by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr











Nagybánya / Baia Mare by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Thanks to all for likes!



Bucharest by me​











The video, which is perhaps my best to date, with the Subway, comes a little later (20 minutes). Now is still uploading.



Firetower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Zero Kilometer monument (1938) and Constantin Brâncoveanu statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Jean Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest Formicary - by me*

Bucharest Formicary - by me​










Video is mainly with the Unirii (Unification) 1 and 2 subway stations.

37,000 people enter the two stations daily, highest traffic of all stations of Bucharest subway and the architectural sizes are too the most impressive.

Summed, at all stations the average traffic is 600,000 passengers / day.


77726060​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța










Constanta- Romania, dockside by jorge_remedios, on Flickr








Constanta- Bulk carrier by jorge_remedios, on Flickr








Constanta - Roman mosaics by jorge_remedios, on Flickr









Constanta- Romania, - Outside the Casino Restaurant by jorge_remedios, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hosman / Holzmengen*

Hosman / Holzmengen













hdr_00171_0 by irmawalter, on Flickr











hdr_00149_0 by irmawalter, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu*

Giurgiu











Danube - Black Sea Canal 002 by jorge_remedios, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​










Romanian mountains are magnificent but is not more beautiful place in Romania than the Delta. So much living creatures, mistery, peace, welcoming...






















Cornel-Liviu Mănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț - the Romanian "Sistine Chapel" (1488-1547)*

Voroneț - the Romanian "Sistine Chapel" (1488-1547)​










sfantoniasi.ro​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
*Danube Delta*

Vietcong attacked Romania? :guns1: :lol: 
Thanks for the great pictures :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eftimie Murgu Mill Complex, Banat*

Thank you Zig Zag! I suppose you refer to the green caps of people in last photo 



Eftimie Murgu Mill Complex, Banat​






Eftimie Murgu, formerly called Rudăria, is a village (population 1820) in the Land of Almăj, a depression isolated by tens of km of uninhabited mountains all around. 


22 wooden water mills are preserved here, each belonging to a family and all are still in use, the food of the villagers depending of the flour produced here. In 1722 are mentioned 8 mills here and in 1874 are mentioned 51. The present installations date from beginning of 20th century, replacing older ones.


The nature around is incredibly wild: rocks, abysses, tumultous mountain rivers, all covered in sub-Mediterranean forests with particularly high number of plant and animal species. The climate is humid, with many rainfalls.
















Lalyk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Army Day - by me*

National Army Day - by me​








25th October is the national day of the Romanian Army. In Bucharest is celebrated, among others, by a parade with torches along Elisabeta and Kogălniceanu boulevards, from the Cercul Militar and the National Flag on Victory Avenue to Opera Square.
















National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

Last posts from previous page:

*Eftimie Murgu Mill Complex, Banat*

*National Army Day - by me*



Vlădeasa Mountains​









Gabor Hetei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Doamnei Street and Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

Horezu Monastery​










1693, Unesco


Hurez by ibadea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Lucina Stud, Bukovina*

Near Lucina Stud, Bukovina​











Lucina is the main stud for breeding of Hutul horses in Romania, which are indigenous to Carpathians and which are probably depicted on Roman monuments as Dacian draft horses. 


Copacii in forma de cai-Herghelia de la Lucina 3 by edyrosen, on Flickr​




















*Lucina Peak* - the stud farm is situated not far from the Lucina Peak, 1588 m, the highest point in Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains, which cover 2,200 km² and are the characteristic landscape of Bukovina: long parallel hills or mountains (tens of km) with forests and pastures and villages spread across valleys.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș Nature Park*

Defile of Mureș Nature Park


























William Ch.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Defile of Jiu National Park​










cronicavj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Devil's Lake, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Devil's Lake, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​











ideal-travel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Entrance to Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Mountains*

Entrance to Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Mountains​









aliantapentruconservareabiodiversitatii.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz / Békás Canyon*

Bicaz / Békás Canyon​










The road along the 8 kilometres of ravines, often in serpentines with rock on one side and a sheer drop on the other, is one of the most spectacular drives in the country. Also within the Chei is Lacul Roşu (the Red Lake), with its traditional cabins, hotels, and its famous lake (situated at 980m altitude) caused by a landslide in the 19th century.

learn2travel.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poșaga de Sus, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Poșaga de Sus, Muntele Mare Mountains​









The wooden church dates from 1789

Tudor Dulău​


























*Wedding traditions*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park













Retezat4 by sazoltan, on Flickr










Retezat5 by sazoltan, on Flickr









Retezat6 by sazoltan, on Flickr










Flowers4 by sazoltan, on Flickr











Flowers5 by sazoltan, on Flickr

































[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

Gura Humorului, Bukovina




























Handicrafts in Gura Humorului (3) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Big Primeval, good job. thanks to sharing pictures


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Zarand*

Thank you Boyshow! 


Land of Zarand​










Is a depression and one of the countless "lands" (ethno-historical zones with a distinct culture of Romania, especially of Transylvania) situated between Metaliferi and Zarand Mountains, along the upper Crișul Alb river valley. 

With the historical capital at Baia de Criș, presently the town of Brad (13.909) is the biggest locality. Brad is one of the three main centers of gold mining in Apuseni, all three dating from Antiquity, the other two being Roșia Montană and Zlatna.

Zarand is one of the most archaic, well preserved and original zones of Romania. The road from Brad to Câmpeni (in the Land of Motzi), with is mountainous, sometimes rocky sceneries and the time forgotten villages has a fantastic atmosphere. This is the road by where Romans were transporting the stolen gold of Apuseni mines toward Italy where they used it to built many of the famous amphitheatres and other structures. 

The part in Metaliferi is like everywhere in these rugged mountains, with countless labyrinthic valleys but the rest of Land of Zarand, the Zarand Mountains (which appear in video) are rather hills without complicated terrain morphology.














un-munte-de-amintiri.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păcuiu lui Soare Island*

Păcuiu lui Soare Island​









Păcuiul lui Soare is a 15 km long island on the Danube, between the Northern Dobruja (Romania) and Southern Dobruja (Bulgaria).
On the eastern tip of the island are the ruins of an important medieval fortress identified with Vicina, built by Byzantines in 972-976 against the invaders coming on sea and on Danube, especially the Kievan Russians.
In 13- 14th century it lost its military purpose and became the most important urban center in Dobruja, seat of a metropolitanate. It was a cosmopolitan town, with Byzantines (Greeks), Bulgars, Romanians, and other nations.
More photos and info.

Ion Viorel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​









900 km², 2192 m maximum height. These mountains, like all Banat, are very remote, tranquil and out of time.

un-munte-de-amintiri.blogspot.rol​




























34499447


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Bugeac, Dobruja*

Lake Bugeac, Dobruja​











Is the southernmost of the Danube's lagoons, situated in the angle formed by the river and the border with Bulgaria, close to Călărași city and the ferry point at Ostrov. Is a protected area because of the many water birds that live or breed here.

Mihai Burlacu​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic carpathians nature.:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Thank you Carpathian mountains!  One post more from the ... Carpathians:


Apuseni Nature Park











Padis by lolo7655, on Flickr










Padis by lolo7655, on Flickr








Padis by lolo7655, on Flickr









22 by lolo7655, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​











BogdanGoim​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank *PRIMEVAL* for the photo. But I insist on reducing the quality a photo and an increase in quantity.'ll Drink to thee my friend on my birthday! :cheers:

Тимишоара / Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​*
Population of 319,279 inhabitants
First mentioned - 1212 *
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%88%D0%BE%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0&search_author=ivanmarusik&


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Moon" landscape at Berca Muddy Volcanoes*

Thank you Zig_Zag and Happy Birthday! :cheers:

I renounced at posting photos from different authors (or from the same author but from different trips) in the same post as was both overloading the page and was unaesthetic. But if in one photo session of a trip there are several enchanting / informative photos, I post all that meet these quality, like in the present post. Posting too many photos can also have the effect of diluting the attention away from the interesting ones so a good policy is too see if sometimes less is not much somehow.


"Moon" landscape at Berca Muddy Volcanoes











IMGP4814-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr





IMGP4717-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP4730-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4767-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr






IMGP4777-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4766-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4807-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4812-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







IMGP4758-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr






IMGP4760-2 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Carpathians*

The Carpathians










Flying over the Carpathian range by jellybeanz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountain Nature Park*

Maramureș Mountain Nature Park​









maximum as 1 2​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Bucharest is just GORGEOUS man! i like it :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța and Romanian oil platforms at Black Se*

Thank you algeriAholic! 



Port of Constanța and Romanian oil platforms at Black Sea











Constanta Harbor, Romania by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr







Constanta Harbor, Romania by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr








Oil Platforms by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr











beautiful sunrise over Black Sea by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr








a gas flare (eternal flame) by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park ​









The Romanian banks seen from the Serbian ones, with Orșova in third photo and Coronini in fourth


2013_AlDuna_0689 by emzepe, on Flickr 







2013_AlDuna_0797 by emzepe, on Flickr 







2013_AlDuna_0812 by emzepe, on Flickr 









2013_AlDuna_0472 by emzepe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jibou / Zsibó, Sălaj County*

Jibou / Zsibó, Sălaj County​









A town of 10,137 inhabitants (11.87% Hungarians) on Someș River.

The Wesselényi Castle was built between 1779 - 1810. In 1968, on the castle's domain was created one of the most interesting Botanical Gardens in Romania, which in 1978-1982 got two spherical greenhouses.

George Fozocos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii ("Skull's") Mountains*

Căpățânii ("Skull's") Mountains​








The range is 45 km long and covers some 900 km².

Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó











Des pavés fraîchement lavés à Brasov, en Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr







La ruelle de la corde, Brasov, Roumanie («Strada Sforii») by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near 2 Mai village*

Near 2 Mai village​











The village was founded by Mihail Kogălniceanu in 1887 under the name Două Mai. Its first inhabitants were Russians from Bucharest, Iaşi and Galaţi. Later Lipovans from Tulcea County and Romanians from Argeş County settled here.

The main occupation of the villagers is the agritourism, fishing, tourism and agriculture.

on the coast by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein*

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​











The city in the 1973 movie Pistruiatul

















Oradea, Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











79135146










Splaiul Independenței Boulevard Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wildlife in Bukovina*

Wildlife in Bukovina


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Székely Land*

Székely Land​









Home to a population of 2,300 bears, or 4.3 bears / 10 km²

berdelajos.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pârău Valley Berzunți Mountains*

Pârău Valley Berzunți Mountains​









Berzunți are the low mountains (maximum height 984 m) bordering to the east the Comănești Depression, in Bacău County. They are 20 km long from north to south and 5-8 km wide.










muntesiflori.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vălișoara (or Aiud's) Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

Vălișoara (or Aiud's) Gorges, Trascău Mountains​











With a contemporary inn built to resemble a medieval castle in first pic

[email protected]​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow, beautiful, good job


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia train station*

Thank you! 


Sinaia train station​








Built in 1913


La gare de Sinaia, Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Mountains*

Bistrița Mountains​










50 km long, 1200 km² 

Marius Motogna​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains​









George Motogna​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter in a village in Botoșani County*

Winter in a village in Botoșani County













moldavian winter by b00gsy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Picking bilberries on Igniș Peak , Gutâi Mountains*

Picking bilberries on Igniș Peak , Gutâi Mountains​











Igniș is a massif in Gutâi Mountains, the one Baia Mare city is settled at its foot. Igniș Peak is 1307 high. 

What makes special the Gutâi Mountains and particularly Igniș is the extraordinary vegetal exuberance, the great number of plant and animal species, a true wilderness just near a relatively big city and the fact that despite Baia Mare is a city with heavy industries, the nature in Gutâi Mountains as in all Maramureș is little affected by humans.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me















79513746














Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sfântu Ștefan Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Culmea Veche Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Zborului (Flight's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Negustori (Commerciants) Church (1725), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Intersection between Calea Moșilor and Lipscani streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Mavrogheni Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











InterContinental Hotel (1970), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










(Former) Palace of Public Functionaries Society (1934), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













(Former) Palace of Public Functionaries Society (1934), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The industrial town of Victoria and Făgăraș Mountains*

The industrial town of Victoria and Făgăraș Mountains​










In 1939, the Romanian state signed a contract with the German company Ferrostaal of Essen to build a factory called "Ucea". The contract was canceled after Romania declared war on Germany in 1944, during World War II. The building of the town began in 1949 and in 1954 was renamed Victoria. Now it has a population of 7,067.


Victoria by nmuntean513, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Nature Park*

Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Nature Park​






cris 1 2 3 4 5 6​




*Bănița Gorges*


























*Cioclovina Stream*












































*Blidaru Dacian Fortess* - 1st century BCE




























*Piatra Roșie Dacian Fortress* - 1st century BCE
























*Costești Dacian Fortress* - 1st century BCE


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Doloșman, Lake Razelm*

Cape Doloșman, Lake Razelm





























DSCF4127 by nicu92124, on Flickr











DSCF4203 by nicu92124, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic Peak, Semenic Mountains*

Semenic Peak, Semenic Mountains​










The range of Semenic covers 1,180 km². Like all the mountain ranges and other zones in Banat, is a very remote and tranquill, out of time area, with vaste wildernesses and nature unaffected by humans. Much of the range is part of Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park, which protects the largest virgin beech forest of Europe, 50 km².


Semenic Peak is 1445 m high, the second in range after Piatra Goznei Peak which is only two meters taller. On Semenic Peak is a ski resort with 6 trails.


The Caraș-Severin County (the mountainous part of Banat) covers 8,514 km² and has a population of 274,277 density 33.63/km²), but as most people is concentrated in few towns and villages, most of the land is uninhabited.
















The Carpathians by gabee75, on Flickr











Semenic Plateau, view to South, to Wallachia by gabee75, on Flickr











hilly landscapes in Banat by gabee75, on Flickr










Semenic, view over the border, to serbian Banat by gabee75, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău Valley, Tarcău Mountains*

Tarcău Valley, Tarcău Mountains​









Tarcău Mountains, situated in Neamț and Bacău counties, cover 1,810 km² and the maximum height is 1,664 m.

Tarcău River flows through the middle of Tarcău Mountains (the mountains took the name from the river), is 22 km long and spills into Bistrița River.

The mountains, while not spectacular in clifs, heights or panoramas, are covered in dark, wild forests inhabited by a large number of bears and wolves.

The wildness of these mountains have inspired Mihail Sadoveanu (considered the greatest Romanian writer) to place in a village on Tarcău Valley the action of his best novel, Baltagul (The Hatchet), published in 1930. 










*Baltagul* - 1969 Romanian- Italian movie after the 1930 book, about a a woman from a village on Tarcău Valley that discovers the murderers of her husband and takes revenge on them. 





















infoturism-moldova.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in the Plain of Banat (Timiș County)*

Village in the Plain of Banat (Timiș County)













Countryside by E.mya Photography (Ema95), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Dava (Dacian acropolis) at Cârlomănești, Buzău County*

The Dava (Dacian acropolis) at Cârlomănești, Buzău County​










Initially, king Burebista (first unifier of Dacian tribes, ruled 82-44 BCE) had its center of power in the Romanian Plain, in a dava around today Bucharest. The Romanian Plain was where the Dacian (Getic) civilisation flourished between 4th-1st centuries BCE under the influence of Thracian kingdoms in Bulgaria and Greek colonies at Black Sea. 

After Burebista moved its capital in Șureanu Mountains, at Sarmisegetusa, the cities in the Romanian Plain lost their importance and after a Roman general transplanted 50,000 Getae from Wallachia to south of Danube in first half of 1st century CE, these cities ceased to exist, as did the Getic civilisation in Wallachia.

The davae were tribal centers and usually were under the form of habitations on the terraces of a hill on whose top was a fortification, similar to Greek polises (city-states).The top of the hill was razed in order to offer a flat surface for the inhabitation inside the fortification. 

The dava at Cârlomănești was the most important of the large area in eastern Wallachia and southern Moldavia, a zone of great military importance as here was the corridor of the countless invading tribes from Eurasia toward Southern Europe. 

From next year (2014), the dava at Cârlomănești will become the first Dacian settlement that will be organized into an open air museum.

Photos of archaeological artefacts


mecanturist.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​









Bucovina Guides​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​










HD207129 ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely / Neumarkt

























Antic​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea










Danube @ Tulcea by Adventure Mate, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Jiu*

Târgu Jiu












K2AG0467 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Szeben











Cladire de pe str.Arhivelor by Bogdan Denes, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cape Doloșman, Lake Razelm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*



Rain Drops said:


> Stunning beach! :cheers:


Is the largest lake in Romania covering 1,000 km² and consisting of a group of lagoons partly of fresh water (the part in the video & photos) and also some salt water sectors.




Constanța












Constanta, Romania (97) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr









Constanta, Romania (55) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr







Constanta, Romania (88) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr











Constanta, Romania (58) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​











Second photo: WW2 German beacon


K2AG3786 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr












K5AG1654 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr











K2AG3720 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr











K5AG0838 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr











K5AG0822 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​









They cover 480 km², the highest peak is 1792 m and a part of them is included in Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș Natonal Park.

mario rumeno marius 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









timetv.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seven Ladders Canyon, Piatra Mare Massif*

Seven Ladders Canyon, Piatra Mare Massif












Canionul Șapte Scări by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains​









They cover 325 km², are 35 km long and the maximum height, Omu Peak is 1,932 m. 

Oușoru Peak, which appears in photos, is 1639 m and is the top of the massif above the Vatra Dornei Resort.

Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Mureș County*

Somewhere in Mureș County











The Harvester by doru10stefan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg










Untitled by Miclăuș George, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













79711298










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Vaile Lucaciu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickrw​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains












Ciucas by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr










Cabana Ciucas by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr







Ciucas by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr








Ciucas by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somwhere in Transylvania*

Somwhere in Transylvania









romania 1 268 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr









romania 120 images 082 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*NATO exercise near Babadag, Dobruja*

NATO exercise near Babadag, Dobruja













130515-M-ZP546 by U.S. Marine Forces Europe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains​









un-munte-de-amintiri.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​












Video: the church (1475) of the Princely Court


















Wikimapia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curechiu, Land of Zarand*

Curechiu, Land of Zarand​







volunteers.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*. . . Romania - the most unspolied region of Europe*

Romania - the most unspolied region of Europe​











Episode 3 and last from Travel Channel's *Wild Carpathia* documentary.


This episode presents Northern Romania: Cluj - Napoca city, Maramureș, Bukovina, Călimani Mountains National Park and another interview with Prince Charles.


Unblelievable beautiful aerial images, especially in second part.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Luizi - Călugăra Bacău County*

Luizi - Călugăra Bacău County​












This commune just near Bacău city has a population of 3,553 of which 91% are Roman-Catholics.


Although they speak Romanian, it is known that they are originary from Transylvania, being possibly of Hungarian origin (established in Moldavia between 13th and 17th centuries), like most Catholics from Moldavia. A small minority of the Moldavian Catholics speak Hungarian and declare themselves either Hungarians or Csangos.


In Bacău County live 616,168 people, of which over 95,000 are Roman-Catholics.



Biking by T.Dan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) bridge over Danube*

Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) bridge over Danube














68687977













The Bridge between Vidin (Bulgaria) and Calafat (Romania) by Andra MB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Sfântu Ștefan Church (1768), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Virgil Madgearu College of Economics by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Firetower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Dimitrie Orbescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Arthur Verona Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















79825860​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Scenes in the Danube Delta by Train Fan, on Flickr











Scenes in the Danube Delta by Train Fan, on Flickr













Scenes in the Danube Delta by Train Fan, on Flickr










Barges in the Danube Delta by Train Fan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Lăpuș*

Defile of Lăpuș​











Lăpuș River is 112 km long, springing from Țibleș Mountains.


The Defile of Lăpuș, with 35 km is the third longest in Romania after Danube - 134 km and Olt - 47 km. 25 km of Lăpuș Defile are a protected area. There is a great ladscape diversity: canyos, rocks, waterfalls and the river with countless large meanders passing through forests and the amazing Land of Lăpuș, one the finest and best preserved etnographic zones of Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár*

Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár​











Bethlen-Haller Castle, 1560 -1624

ecotourism-romania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains​











samapahe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ehrește / Ехреште, Bukovina*

Ehrește / Ехреште, Bukovina​










Is a village with 130 Ukrainians and 20 Romanians, few km from the border with Ukraine, lost in the wilderness of Obcinele Bukovinei Mountains. 

Unfortunately, the photos can't describe the taste of the air, the fir smell and so on.


unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom (1st century BCE)*

Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom (1st century BCE)​










shoriq.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains














DS_20131109_00163 Cheile Babaruncii by serdiana, on Flickr












DS_20131109_00074 Ciobanul cu oile (și lacul Târlung) by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20131109_00021 Cheia by serdiana, on Flickr












DS_20131109_00109 pe bulevard by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Evangelia Shipwreck at Costinești*

Evagelia Shipwreck at Costinești​








Evangelia has been a business ship, constructed by the same shipyard which built the Titanic, Harland & Wolff in Belfast, Ireland, and launched on 28th of May, 1942 with the name of "Empire Strength".


Later it has been known as "Saxon Star", "Redbrook" and eventualy "Evangelia", its last proprietor being the Greek corporation Hanton Embinas Andros.


Within the night of 15th of October, 1968, on a dense haze, the ship sailed very close to the seacoast and beached between two immersed rocks at approximately 200 m from shore in the vicinity of the village Costinesti, in the place where it lies right now. Within the next decades, Evangelia has fascinated more and more travelers causing the development of the community tourism and so becoming the emblem of Costinesti. 



Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ardeu, Metaliferi Mountains*

Ardeu, Metaliferi Mountains​











In this village was a important Dacian fortress, defending the access to the gold mines of Ampellum (medieval / modern Zlatna).


The landscape is characteristic for thousands of sq km in southern Apuseni as well in Poiana Ruscă Mountains and other areas in Western Romania: countless little known valleys, gorges, rocks, ancient villages and mining tows, once with a mosaic of ethnicities.

romania-onouaperspectiva.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​











Fourth photo: Pătrunsa Hermitage (founded in 1740)


DS_2013102900032 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_2013102900047 Casa de Piatră by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_2013102900055 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_2013102900045 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_2013102900002 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_2013102900071 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rășinari, Mărginimea Sibiului etnographic zone*

Rășinari, Mărginimea Sibiului etnographic zone











Point d'eau, Rasinari, Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr









Pâturage à proximité de Rasinari, Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Atlantykron*

Atlantykron​









Atlantykron is the name of a "summer school" event that is held every year on a small island on Danube, near Capidava.

traianbadulescu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Hargita Mountains*

Harghita Hargita Mountains​











This range of volcanic origin is 70 km long and 25 km wide and occupy 1,400 km².



View by acdcisti, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hilița, Iași Couty*

Hilița, Iași Couty​









budo2007​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheresig / Körösszeg*

Cheresig / Körösszeg​










The village (1023 Romanians, 50 Hungarians, 15 Roma) is situated right on the border with Hungary.

The keep was the fortified residence and observation point of a local nobleman and was erected in 1242, right after the Mongolian invasion that have destroyed and killed most of the localities and population in the Hungarian Kigdom.

kokijan 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains












Carpathian chamois. by MariusRoman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest












Le Musée national des arts de Roumanie à Bucarest by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr







L'Athénée roumain («Ateneul Roman»), Bucarest by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr











Le joli pont piétonnier qui enjambe la Dâmbovița à Bucarest by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr










À l'intérieur du Passage Villacroce à Bucarest by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carei / Nagykároly / Großkarol*

Carei / Nagykároly / Großkarol​








*The Károlyi Castle*, 15th-19th centuries


DSCF3957 by redailia1, on Flickr




DSCF3956 by redailia1, on Flickr​



















*The Piarist Church* - 1779


DSCF3909 / Kalazanci Szent József templom - beltér by redailia1, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Constanța, Κωνστάντζα, Констанца *​













































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F&search_author=lokrum.skif&


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​









1tedyb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube seen from Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge*

Danube seen from Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge











Across the Danube by ancuansiar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reservoir on lower Olt River*

Reservoir on lower Olt River​










At Verguleasa, Olt County

Flash&​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede*

Defile of Crișul Repede​










kokijan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Cozla, Sălaj County*

Near Cozla, Sălaj County​








Florin Cozleanu 1 2​




































The area is known among specialists for the great number of Paleolithic discoveries, including hundreds of rock drawings (and cave paintings inside the Cuciulat Cave), some as old as 36,000 years. The prehistoric communities from here were a lik between similar communities in Western Europe (France and Spain) and Easter Europe (Ural Mountains)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) bridge over Danube*

Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) bridge over Danube​










Seen from Bulgaria, with the Romanian bank on right

godonikolov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș Nature Park*

Defile of Mureș Nature Park












rio Mures by .Victor.G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jitianu Monastery, near Craiova*

Jitianu Monastery, near Craiova​









Founded in 14th century, present church from 1658.

DiaC​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași city*

Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași city​










Built in 1637-1639 as the main foundation and necropolis of Vasile Lupu and his family (the greatest ruler of 17th century Moldavia), the complex includes also the Gothic Hall (last photo).

The church, decorated with motifs combining Persian, Caucasian, Russian as well as Western traditions was considered the finest in Moldavia between 17th and 19th century.


comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Văratec, Neamț County*

View toward Văratec, Neamț County












IMG_7324 by cipriancobuz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Evening in Abrud (ancient Roman Abruttus)*

Evening in Abrud (ancient Roman Abruttus)​











The Romans erected a small fortification here in the 2nd century AD. It was part of the defence system of the gold mines nearby, in "Alburnus Maior" (nowadays, Roşia Montană), but it was abandoned in the 3rd century. Abrud gained town status in 1427.


The churches in the photo are, from right to left:


Right: *Assumption Orthodox Church* - 1787





Center, right: *Trinity Orthodox Church* - 1680

Center, left: *Apostles Orthodox Church* - 1780





Left part of the photo, from right to left:

*Catholic Church* built firstly at the end of 13th century by German colonists, passed temporary to Unitarians in 16th century. In present form is a reconstruction from 1867.

*Unitarian Church* - Hungarian, 1786

*Reformed Church* - Calvin Hungarian, around 1700



Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Hermitage*

Iezer Hermitage​










Situated on Cheia Valley, a 15 km long defile that is also the main access to Buila - Vânturarița Massif, in an extremely wild and beautiful environment, a true paradise, especially during summer.

Certified in 1501 as a small wooden schete but probably older, it was built in stone in 1553. Parts of the 16th century fortified cloisture survived. the present church is from 1714 with murals from 1720.

In 16th-17th century was the communion center of a considerable large umber of monks and hermits living in the skete or in caves and huts in the extraordinary wild forests around. Around the year 1600, a Transylvanian nobleman looted the hermitage killing 300 monks, that are now buried in river's bed, 100 m from the hermitage.


DS_2013102900006 by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_2013102900003 Schitul Iezer by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains












DSC_5873.jpg by VladimirNani, on Flickr










DSC_5831.jpg by VladimirNani, on Flickr








DSC_5891.jpg by VladimirNani, on Flickr












DSC_5912.jpg by VladimirNani, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Old Bucharest Stock Exchange (1911)*

Old Bucharest Stock Exchange (1911)​












The Palace that hosted the Bucharest Stock Exchange between 1911 - 1948 and the National Library between 1955 - 2012.

Antonio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina / Steierdorf-Anina / Stájerlakanina, Banat*

Anina / Steierdorf-Anina / Stájerlakanina, Banat​










Is a town of 10,886 inhabitants in the Anina Mountains. It was founded in 1773 by German-Austrian colonists from Styria. Coal mining activities began in 1792, after the first coal outcrop was discovered and in 1846 was opened the steel mill. In 1910 had a population of 8837 Germans, 1280 Romanians, 705 Hungarians and 564 Slovaks.


The coal mining industrial heritage is very significant, with Austrian industrial architecture and pits still preserved. The Anina-Oravita railway was the first in Romania, built in 1856, it is still in use today for touristic purposes, and it is one of the most beautiful railways in Europe due to very picturesque landscapes, viaducts and long tunnels.


In 2002, the oldest modern human remains in Europe were discovered in a cave near Anina. Nicknamed "Ion din Anina" (John of Anina), the remains (the lower jaw) are some 40,000 years old.


turism-anina.blogspot.ro​
























Pendulum jump from the highest of Anina - Oravița railway's viaducts, 47 m tall, built in 1856.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădulești, Huneoara County*

Rădulești, Huneoara County​









Wooden church from 1733


Untitled by pikrpl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains*

Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains​












Vila Barlogul Ursilor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung​











Door of the church of Negru Vodă Monastery. The monastery was founded in 1215 and the present church is from 1827


100828-Rumunia-21 by pikrpl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stâncești, Bihor County*

Stâncești, Bihor County​










Wooden church from 1752



Untitled by pikrpl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Last posts from previous page:
*Rădulești, Hunedoara County*
*Câmpulung*
*Stâncești, Bihor County*


Piatra Craiului National Park​










The characteristic pink color in sunset of the ridge built in limestone


Piatra Craiului - West Wall {explored} by Jean Ka, on Flickr








Piatra Craiului - misty Hills {explored} by Jean Ka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

Măcin Mountains National Park​











The mountains cover ~500 km² and the park has 111 km².



DS_20100613_00151 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20100613_00053 by serdiana, on Flickr








Iacobdeal vazut de lăngă cetatea Troesmis by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20100615_00043 by serdiana, on Flickr










Apus pe Iacobdeal by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

Câmpulung Muscel​






Mihai O.​




*The monastery*, founded in 1215, cloister from 17th-18th centuries, church from 1827































*Other views*
























































*Music from the Land of Muscel*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Defile of Jiu National Park












Defile of Jiu National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Defile of Jiu National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Defile of Jiu National Park, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rod, Mărginimea Sibiului*

Rod, Mărginimea Sibiului













Rod village 018 by marirom, on Flickr












Rod village, Marginimea Sibiului 281 by marirom, on Flickr









Rod village, Marginimea Sibiului 115 by marirom, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta Turnu Severin*

Drobeta Turnu Severin​











Here was the point where the Romans passed the Danube in 106 CE and conquered Dacia, on a bridge made of boats. In the same year they founded a city that will become a colonia with 25,000 inhabitants, the third largest settlement in Roman Dacia.

The bridge built by them in stone in the following years was the greatest bridge in the world for more than 1,000 years and also was the greatest Roman engineering achievement from all times.



Port Drobeta Turnu Severin_1.1 by toma_rig, on Flickr










faleza pe malul Dunarii by toma_rig, on Flickr










Far away city by toma_rig, on Flickr








KLADOVA sunset by toma_rig, on Flickr










Dunarea by toma_rig, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​












andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Negrii and Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

Poiana Negrii and Vatra Dornei, Bukovina​










*Poiana Negri* is a place mostly known for its mineral waters, but it is also a splendid place for mountain tourism. The village is located six kilometres from Dorna Candrenilor commune, on the European road linking Vatra Dornei to Bistrița. The road was paved recently and winds along the Negrișoara River.


Poiana Negri is the main access to the "Twelve Apostles" nature reserve in Călimani Mountains National Park.



DSC_6090 by George Paizan, on Flickr







DSC_6114 by George Paizan, on Flickr








DSC_6125 by George Paizan, on Flickr







DSC_6145 by George Paizan, on Flickr








DSC_6196 by George Paizan, on Flickr






011 by George Paizan, on Flickr[/CENTER]


























*Vatra Dornei*


DSC_6243 by George Paizan, on Flickr







DSC_6265 by George Paizan, on Flickr







DSC_6340 by George Paizan, on Flickr






DSC_6327 by George Paizan, on Flickr



​



























*The Suceava - Vatra Dornei Road*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șipot ("Purl") Waterfal, Gutâi Mountains*

Thanks to all for likes!


Șipot ("Purl") Waterfal, Gutâi Mountains​











The waterfall is on the Săpânța River, that gave the name to the famous village of the Merry Cemetery. The river passes over a bed of rocks of volcanic origin, with complex stratigraphy.


Ionuț Ninaci Stan 1 2​






























The landscapes around are very beautiful, like the Piatra Săpânței Peak (941 m) in the video, situated 500 m upstream the waterfall, from whose top can be admired a large panorama over the Depression of Maramureș


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pustiana / Pusztina - Hungarian exclave in Moldavia*

Pustiana / Pusztina - Hungarian exclave in Moldavia​










Pusztina is a village in Bacău County. At the last (2011) census, 1549 people declared themselves Romanians, 338 Hungarians and 72 Csangos.



The village born after the mass murder of the Székelys in 1764 at Siculeni / Madéfalva (Harghita County), which generated a migration of thousands of Székelys toward Moldavia. The first Catholic wooden church was built in 1780 and in 1830 there were 3,400 Catholics here.



Although today most inhabitants of Pusztina speak Romanian, they are Catholics, proving that they descend from Hungarians that over time adopted Romanian language. The name of the village, Pusztina, comes from the Hungarian word for "plain" - puszta, as the place was rather flat compared with surrounding area.



Csangos is the name for Catholics in Moldavia, speaking either Romanian o Hungarian. The word "Csángó" in Hungarian means "bad sound", refering to the distorted accent of the Hungarian language (once) spoken by these people. Nevertheless, few people chose to declare themselves Csangos, as is rather a derogatory term, with the sense of "mixed".


Rickomustache​

























Romanian - speaking villagers singing a Catholic Christmas carol


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Floreasca SkyTower*

Bucharest - Floreasca SkyTower​









Romania's tallest building, during and after the construction



Sky tower under construction-2 by Bernd Steingruber, on Flickr









FCC Sky Tower from oracle by Bernd Steingruber, on Flickr













FCC Sky Tower 37th floor by Bernd Steingruber, on Flickr











image by Bernd Steingruber, on Flickr











Sky tower by Bernd Steingruber, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Seacă village and Văratec Monastery, Neamț County*

Valea Seacă village and Văratec Monastery, Neamț County​






stefanalex60 1 2 3 4​





*Valea Seacă* - ("dried valley") a village of 1629 inhabitants































































*Văratec Monastery* - largest monastery in Romania - over 400 nuns - and possibly largest Orthodox monastery in the world.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Palilula, the village of Andrii Popa*

Palilula, the village of Andrii Popa​











Palilula is a village (population 892) 11 km rom Craiova (historical capital of Oltenia), certified from 17th century. 


Today the population is Romanian, but at origin it was very diverse: Serbs, Bulgarians, Jews an ofcourse Romanians. It is possible to have been founded by Serbs, because of the similarity with the name of Palilula neighborhood of Belgrade.


The position of the village is particular, hidden in a valley on top of a hill, surrounded by forests. It is also the only village in Dolj County where water bufallos are still being bred, the other villages in the area abandoning the activity hundreds of years ago.



 MSJIwww.george2210.blogspot.com​


























The village was also the retreat of *Andrei Popa*, a hajduk that activated in the first decades of 19th century and who participated in the 1821 Revolution against Ottoman occupation. He is mostly known because of a 1974 song by Phoenix, the most famous Romanian rock band.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nădrag village, Poiana Ruscă Mountains*

Nădrag village, Poiana Ruscă Mountains​












*Nădrag* - certified in 1364 (name means "pants") was a village until 1845 when it turned into a mining town with a steel mill, at the beginning with German colonists as workers. In 1938 the factories were having 5,000 workers, mostly in Nădrag. After 1989, the steel facto3y was closed and many people left the town, that now has 2,836 inhabitants.

The village is surrounded by inte3minable forests with countless valleys of rivers and brooks and with many wild animals. A road goes 20 km upstream on Padeș Valley (where the village is situated) to Padeș Peak, the highest (1382 m) in Poiana Ruscă Mountains.



Autumn scenery by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr​























*Poiana Ruscă Mountains - nature unchanged since millenia* - they cover 2,640 km² and have on average 700 - 1000 m. An endless wildeness where almost nobody goes.


These mountains are vey important fo the wild fauna, as are the main corridor between Western Carpathians (usually called Apuseni Mountains) and Southern Capathians, especially the Retezat and Țarcu ranges which they neighbour.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*lba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg - ancient Apulum*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg - ancient Apulum​











Largest city in Roman Dacia, with a population of 30,000 - 40,000, the oldest city of medieval Transylvania and its capital, then the city of Unification of Transylvania with the Kingdom of Romania in 1918.


80513157


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Buzău at Păltineni*

River Buzău at Păltineni​











The video is beautiful, with the panorama of the village and the amazing stratigraphy of the river bed. The rocks are, like in most of Buzău Mountains, sandstones.



























Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway













Transfagarasan 20130722 41 by George Paizan, on Flickr













Transfagarasan 20130722 32 by George Paizan, on Flickr










Transfagarasan 20130722 13 by George Paizan, on Flickr









Transfagarasan 20130722 8 by George Paizan, on Flickr












Transfagarasan 20130722 2 by George Paizan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












80570387




















Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Ovidiu Marina Hospital (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















Palace of Postes (1900, National History Museum), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Palace of Postes (1900, National History Museum), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Palace of Postes (1900, National History Museum), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



















United Nations Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Victory Avenue seen from United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Pasului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Spătarului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "green gold" of the Carpathians*

The "green gold" of the Carpathians












Untitled by liatodd, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Plaiul Sohodolului ("Plateau or realm of Sohodol")*

Plaiul Sohodolului ("Plateau or realm of Sohodol")​











Is an area where Gorj and Mehedinți counties meet, as well as Vâlcan and Mehedinți Mountains. 

A time forgotten, almost unknown realm of isolated households or some small hamlets spread over a large mountain area (like 300 km²), with ancestral lifestyle and traditions.

Article in Romanian


Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr














Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr













Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr












Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr














Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr













Untitled by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tălmaciu / Talmesch*

Tălmaciu / Talmesch​










Tălmaciu (population 6,905) is situated close to the entrance of Olt River in defile, on the historical road between Transylvania and Wallachia along the valley.


The Romanian and Hungarian (Nagytalmács) names of the town means "translator", which may be reminescent of the custom point that existed in the area. Other more probable etymological explanation is that the name comes from the Pecheneg (a Turkic nation) tribe Tolmač, the Pechenegs being attested in the area in 12th century (long ater their domination in 10th century) as vassal defendants of the borders of Hungarian Kingdom. 


In 1910 there were 1,284 residents: 760 Germans, 224 Romanians, 183 Hungarians, 52 Ruthenians,25 mainly Polish-speaking Slovaks.


Cristian Fanea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lake and Spa*

Techirghiol Lake and Spa​










Name in Turkish means "Lake of Tekir". According to legend, a blind and crippled old man named Tekir and his old donkey reached the shore of the lake by mistake. Trying to pull his stubborn animal out of the mud, Tekir was miraculously healed so he could see and walk normally again. Since then the lake has become famous for its healing properties. The name also means (in Turkish) "Striped Lake" (tekir - striped, and göl - lake). This is because of the salinity of the lake; when the wind blows, white salt stripes appear on the surface of the lake.


In 1891, Hagi Pandele opened its doors, the first hotel and cold baths establishment in the town. In 1900 the extraction of therapeutic mud initiated and this led to the construction of many bathing establishments and hotels.


At the 2011 census, Techirghiol had 5,646 Romanians, 615 Tatars, 336 Turks etc.


The Tuzla television tower on lake's shore is 145 m high. The mosque dates from 1934.


TECHIRGHIOL - The Salt Lake by Andra MB, on Flickr








TECHIRGHIOL - Antenna Tower by Andra MB, on Flickr









TECHIRGHIOL - The Mosque by Andra MB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​










andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț





























roumaniemania.canalblog.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Revetiș, Crișul Alb Valley*

Revetiș, Crișul Alb Valley​












Crișul Alb (White Criș) Valley is one the three rivers called Criș (the other being Black Criș and Fast Criș) that gave the name to the province Crișana (Partium in Hungarian). Crișul Alb River (235 km) flows between Codru - Moma (to the north) and Zarand (to the south) low mountain ranges.

Revetiș has 346 inhabitants.


DSC_0596_16321 by cosminux, on Flickr








DSC_3978_16478 by cosminux, on Flickr






DSC_3987_16487 by cosminux, on Flickr​






















*Crișul Alb at Bârsa* - 20 km downstream from Revetiș


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif












IMG_6875 by mircea.vuici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me














80636875















Calea Călărașilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Logoăt Udriște Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Mămulari Street, Bucharest, with an 1836 Synagogue (now hosting the Museum of Jews in Romania) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Hill of the Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Residential street on the Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Enăchiță Văcărescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














11th June Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Spiridon Nou Church, Bucharest - Spiridon Nou Church - grave of ruler Scarlat Ghica (1758-1766) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains













Up in the sky by iBenster, on Flickr









IMG_2229 by iBenster, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Ierii, Cluj County*

Valea Ierii​










Is a village (population 929) on the Iara Valley, that marks the limit between Gilău and Muntele Mare mountain ranges.


Picture 549 by Elena Chifan, on Flickr​


















*Lynx in Valea Ierii Nature Reserve*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains​








Eagle's Lake in first photo

Teodor Cardei 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Călărași*

Danube near Călărași












img0027 by sweup, on Flickr










img0026 by sweup, on Flickr










img0028 by sweup, on Flickr








img0029 by sweup, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Archiepiscopate of Roman and Bacău*

Archiepiscopate of Roman and Bacău​









Roman (population 50,713) is the second largest city in Neamț County.


The Archiepiscopate of Roman and Bacău has jurisdiction over these two counties. It appeared in 14th century, the Bishopric of Rădăuți (Bukovina) being subordinate to the one of Roman, showing that Țara de Jos ("Lower Land", the part of Moldavia not in Bukovina) preceded Țara de Sus ("Upper Land", Bukovina) in terms of eclesial history.


The present church dates from 1550 and has murals from three periods, including 16th century. The surrounding walls are from 17th century, the bell tower from 1786 and the Bishopric Palace from 1870.



Detaliu intrare Episcopie by BogdanGoim, on Flickr










Panorama curte Episcopia Romanului by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Kiseleff Road*

Bucharest - Kiseleff Road​









Şoseaua Kiseleff (Kiseleff Road) is a major road in Bucharest that runs as a northward continuation of Calea Victoriei. The road was created in 1832 by Pavel Kiselyov, the commander of the Russian occupation troops in Wallachia and Moldavia. The name was converted from Kiselyov to Kiseleff, using the French transliteration of Russian names at the time.



The area is characterized by the pre-war fastuous residences.



Notable buildings on Șoseaua Kiseleff include:

The Museum of the Romanian Peasant
The Geology Museum
The Grigore Antipa Natural History Museum
The Village Museum
The headquarters of the Social Democratic Party



The embassies of:

Belarus
Peru
Canada
Russia
Residence of the Ambassador of the United States





Şoseaua Kiseleff by razvo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The green heaven of Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains*

The green heaven of Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains​










They cover 400 km² and are situated between the Târgu Secuiesc Depression and Baraolt Mountains, being separated from that range by the defile of upper Olt River.


Like all the mountains in Székely Land, the nature is well preserved and the forestst thrive with wild animals, some of the Natura 2000 sites for large carnivores being here.






















ovalpin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery*

Dintr-un Lemn Monastery​











Name means "built from the wood of one tree", refering to the first, still existing (outside the cloiser) wooden church from middle of 16th century.

The present stone cloister and church date from 1640.



MANASTIREA DINTR-UN LEMN VALCEA by bucuria_mea, on Flickr










MANASTIREA DINTR-UN LEMN VALCEA by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel Barrier Lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

Cuejdel Barrier Lake, Stânișoara Mountains​











A barrier lake is a natural damming of a river by some kind of mass wasting: landslide, debris flow, rock avalanche or volcano.

Cuejdel Lake is 1 km long and started forming after an 1978 landslide.




Panoramă de toamnă la Cuejdel by BogdanGoim, on Flickr







Ultimile raze de soare by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grăjdeni, Vaslui County*

Grăjdeni, Vaslui County​












Trooop chaud by Olivier07, on Flickr








Ciel de Grăjdeni by Olivier07, on Flickr

























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - 1st December 2013 - National Day of Romania*

Last posts from previous page:
*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery*
*Cuejdel Barrier Lake, Stânișoara Mountains*
*Grăjdeni, Vaslui County*





Iași - 1st December 2013 - National Day of Romania​









People lined up to resemble the outline of Greater Romania (1918-1940) map, which included the territories of Romania, Republic of Moldavia and territories found now in Ukraine and Bulgaria. Is a message in support of reunification of Romania and Republic of Moldavia, that has an almost general support in Romania and a growing support in the Republic of Moldavia.

In photo, the people surround the Union Monument, inaugurated in 1927 and situated in front of the University of Medicine and Pharmacy. It consists of a central piece (the Motherland) and four smaller ones representing the historic provinces of Transylvania, Bessarabia and Bukovina.



Since 1990, 1st December is the national day of Romania. 

On 1st December 1918, delegates of Romanians and Germans from Transylvania, Banat, Crișana, Sătmar and Maramureș assembled at Alba Iulia and declared the Union of Transylvania and the other territories with Romania. It was the end of centuries of opression for the Transylvanian Romanians, that because of their religion have had second class citizen status since 14th century. Previously in the same year, 1918, similar assemblies of Romanians and other ethnicities from Bessarabia (then under Russian rule) and Bukovina (under Austrian - Hungarian rule) declared their Union with Romania, thus, the event from Alba Iulia was the final act of the unification of the majoritary-Romanian inhabited territories, as they haven't been since the age of the Dacian Kingdom, almost 2,000 years ago.



'Gr. T. Popa' University of Medicine and Pharmacy Iasi, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr





Big Romania map made ​​from students by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Doftanei, Prahova County*

Valea Doftanei, Prahova County













PAN_1_Valea Doftanei by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








IMGP5495 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia - the Coronation Cathedral*

Alba Iulia - the Coronation Cathedral​










Built soon (1922) after and in commemoration of the Union of Transylvania with Romania in 1918, it is the seat of the Romanian Orthodox Archdiocese of Alba Iulia.


The cathedral and surrounding buildings were raised in the western part of the Alba Iulia Citadel. It was thought of as a continuation of the former metropolitan seat at Alba Iulia, where Michael the Brave built a stone church in 1597. When the citadel was rebuilt in its current form in 1713-1714, the Habsburg authorities demolished this and today a wooden memorial church in the southeastern part of the citadel marks the site of the former metropolitan cathedral.




La cathédrale de la Réunification, Alba Iulia by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr










Une cloche sous la colonnade, Alba Iulia by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset on Danube at Galați*

Sunset on Danube at Galați












Galati Sunset! by cpouls17, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan Highway​












hqwallbase.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breb village, Maramureș*

Breb village, Maramureș














A1X_8439 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr












A1X_8388 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr








A1X_8380 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr










14-SWD_6810 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr











08-SWD_6257 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr










17-SWD_7811 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr











20-SWD_7964 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr










27-SWD_5783 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr













SWD_4163 by Somewhere Different, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












DSCN6448 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Calotești Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Calotești Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Culmea Veche Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Negustori (Commerciants) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Saints' Church (1728), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Saints' Church (1728), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Colțea Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












United Nations Bridge, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Gheorghe Danielopol Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Gheorghe Danielopol Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Domnița Bălașa Church (1885, founded in 1743), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Domnița Bălașa Church (1885, founded in 1743), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Mântuleasa Church (1734), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Royal Castle and Bucegi Massif*

This is what I always see when looking at the bottom of this page, where are shown the users currently watching this thread. Usually only me and a lot of "guests" (this time was another user beside me, one of the few that can sometimes be seen):

















I'm disapointed that there is such little interest among SSC users for this thread, compared with people from outside SSC 








Peleș Royal Castle and Bucegi Massif​










DincoloDeFatade​



































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bradu / Gierelsau*

Bradu / Gierelsau










P7194582 Romania, between Fagaras & Viscri by Mariposaman60, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vărzărești Monastery, Vrancea County*

Vărzărești Monastery, Vrancea County​











Founded in 1644 in the fine natural settings of the hills of the Subcarpathian Curvature, it has two churches: one from 1644 and one from 1898.

It was founded as the result of the peace treaty between the Wallachia and Moldavia, the rulers of the principalities, Matei Basarab and Vasile Lupu, building each one a monastery in other's country: Vasile Lupu built the Stelea monastery in Târgoviște and Matei Basarab built the Soveja Monastery in Vrancea Mountains, while his provost marshal, Radu Vărzaru, built the monastery that bears his name - Vărzărești.


vreausafiuvedet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Thanks to all for likes! 


Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​









cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rășinari, Mărginimea Sibiului etnographic zone*

Rășinari, Mărginimea Sibiului etnographic zone












Vale, Roumanie by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​





salvatidelta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Mountains​









Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele, Dobruja*

Izvoarele, Dobruja​











The village (population 162) is situated on Ostrov, the main, eastern one of the two branches of Danube that surround the Balta Ialomiței island.


Here is preserved a wattled church from 1863, one of the very few of this kind in Romania, which you can see in post #1793 (together with a similar one from a neighbour village) of this thread or on Wikipedia.


This area of Dobruja is in the angle between the Danube and the Bulgarian border and because of isolation and remoteness has a particularly unspoiled feeling.


Mihai-Daniel Banu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz / Békás Canyon*

Bicaz / Békás Canyon​










mirel-matyas.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuți / ראַדעװיץ / Radautz / Радівці / Radowce*

Rădăuți / ראַדעװיץ / Radautz / Радівці / Radowce​










The city (population 22,145) was important in the history of Moldavia as here was the second bishopric of the Principality. 


In the church of Bogdana Monastery (first photo), built around 1360, are the graves of five of the first independent rulers of Moldavia: Bogdan I (1359-1365), Lațcu (1365-1373), Petru I (1367-1368), Roman I (1391-1394), Ștefan I (1394-1399) as well as members of their families and church representatives.


At the begining of 19th century, Germans and Jews settled massively in Bukovina, including in Rădăuți, so that the population became equally divided between Jews, Germans and Romanians. In 1941, in town were ~10,000 Jews, to the local Jewish population of 4.763 being added Jews refugied from surrounding localities. On 11th October 1941, all these Jews were deported in Transnistria, many of them dying on the journey or in the camps there.

Several synagogues remained in city, including the Great Temple built in 1883 (last photo).




Sorin Clipa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Resort and Spa, Nemira Mountains*

Slănic - Moldova Resort and Spa, Nemira Mountains














Ro069 by Corina&Bogi, on Flickr










Ro041 by Corina&Bogi, on Flickr











Ro105 by Corina&Bogi, on Flickr​














The resort appears from the second 45 in video

31731086


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

nice work primeval, i was even away for while but you did very nice updates!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Clocociov and Brâncoveni monasteries, Olt County*



Karaborsa said:


> nice work primeval, i was even away for while but you did very nice updates!


Thank you much, Karaborsa, and thanks to all or likes! 


Clocociov and Brâncoveni monasteries, Olt County​





These are two of the four monasteries in this county. 
paginadefolos.blogspot.ro​








*Clocociov Monastery* - founded by Michael the Brave (1593-1601) but possibly older, was built in present orm (church and fortified cloister) by Matei Basarab around 1645. 

Given as subsidiary to Koutloumousiou Monastery in Mount Athos (the main Romanian settlement in the monastic republic between 14th and 18th centuries), Clocociov was inhabited by Greek monks in 17-19th centuries and was having large properties whose production was going to Greece. After the Secularization in 1863, it lost all its properties and as many other monasteries was abandoned for decades. It was reactivated as a monastery in 1976.















































*Brâncoveni Monastery* - founded in 15th century by the Brâncoveanu boyar family, it was rebuilt in present form in 1640 as a fortified complex.

The future ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu (the last native ruler of Wallachia beore the installment of Phanariotes) lived here as a child and teenage.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bilca, Bukovina​








Ovidiu Iavorschi​

























































Folkloric formation from Rădăuți


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In the north of Gorj County*

In the north of Gorj County​









Some commune in the foothills of Vâlcan Mountains, possibly Tismana or Peștișani.


DSCN7838 by d duck1, on Flickr










DSCN7880 by d duck1, on Flickr









DSCN7828 by d duck1, on Flickr










DSCN7814 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Soporu de Câmpie, Tranylvanian Plain*

Soporu de Câmpie, Tranylvanian Plain​










The Tranylvanian Plain is, despite the name, a hilly region in northern Tranylvania, approximatively between the cities of Cluj, Târgu Mureș and Bistrița.

There are about 300 villages in the Transylvanian Plain, which because of the relative isolation of the area, developed a complex and sophisticated traditional culture, manifested especially in the dances of the three etnicities: Romanian, Hungarian and Roma (in past also Saxon).

The names of several villages, including Soporu, include the particle "de Câmpie" / "Mező", meaning "belonging to the (Transylanian) Plain", to diferentiate them from villages with similar name in other parts of Transylvania.

Soporu de Câmpie (population 1,356) is important for the history of Romania because here was discovered the most important Dacian archaeological settlement from the territory of the Roman province of Dacia, dating from 2nd-3rd centuries CE.


István Farkas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









Diana Grigoriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vicovu de Jos, Bukovina*

Vicovu de Jos, Bukovina​










Is a commune (population 5,925) composed of several hamlets.

Sofia Vicoveanca, the most famous and popular folk singer of Bukovina, took her stage name from this locality where she lived as a child, her parents being refugees from Northern Bukovina (now part of Ukraine).

The church in photo dates from 1878.


Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz / Békás Canyon*

Bicaz / Békás Canyon​











yia-travel.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park












Focul Viu by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr










Izbucul Galbenei by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr














Muntii Apuseni by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr










Cheile Galbenei by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Navy Day 2013 at Constanța*

Navy Day 2013 at Constanța​












The Navy Day is held every year on 15th August with festivities in Romania's port cities. The main festivities are held in Constanța and maller scale others in Brăila, Galați, Tulcea, Giurgiu etc.

In photos are the Mircea training vesel (1938) and Delfinul submarine (1985)

evz.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg peasant fortress*

Slimnic / Stolzenburg peasant fortress​












Defending the road from Sibiu to Mediaș, it was erected in 14th-15th centuries in brick. It was never finished (see cg model) soa it was easily conquered in 1529.

The video shows the neighbour village - Șura Mare


















Cetatea Slimnicului by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Thank you much Vakai for comment and or the many likes! 



Bucharest by me













Paleologu Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Răzvan Church (1597), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Regina Maria Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Principatele Unite Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olimpului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














View toward the National Theatre, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Constantin Nacu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















81635930​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bogata, Trotuș Valley*

Bogata, Trotuș Valley​










Gabi Țuțuianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerials from Romania and the Baltic Countries














81436674​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​










Video: view from the Serbian bank toward the Romanian one




















ileana-carmen.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In Vâlcan Mountains*

In Vâlcan Mountains​













This is my top favorite range because of nature purity and remoteness, combined with perfect climate and vegetation types. For most of their parts, these mountains look like wild jungle in exotic continents, not in Europe.

The photo in my avatar is taken near a giant tree on top of a ridge in Vâlcan.

George Enescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cloșani Cave, Mehedinți Mountains*

Cloșani Cave, Mehedinți Mountains​








Is one of the most precious in Romania and well-famed among the speologists around the world for the formations resembling drapings. 

Is situated in a nature reserve (Piatra Cloșanilor Massif) that is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.


Closani,Gorj,RO by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Covaci Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Former Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Former Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











View toward Olimpului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godinești, Gorj County*

Godinești, Gorj County​









Another commune in the foothills of Vâlcan Mountains.


DSCN6431 by d duck1, on Flickr









DSCN6436 by d duck1, on Flickr







DSCN6258 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cincu / Gross-Schenck*

Cincu / Gross-Schenck















Rustic by 4lexandru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Heracleea, Byzantine castle in Dobruja*

Heracleea, Byzantine castle in Dobruja​









14th century

nakay​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sărata, Bacău County*

Sărata, Bacău County​











Paul Airinei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mălaia, Lotru Valley*

Mălaia, Lotru Valley​










billy_vld​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park











_DSC0039 by Ionel Banut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mocanu Island on Danube, near Giurgiu*

Mocanu Island on Danube, near Giurgiu​










Willem Overmars​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apoldu de Sus / Grosspold*

Apoldu de Sus / Grosspold​











Konny​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păușești, Iași County*

Păușești, Iași County​









Wooden church built in 1643

Alexandru Losonczy 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tilișca, Mărginimea Sibiului*

Tilișca, Mărginimea Sibiului












Tilisca, Sibiu, Romania by dumitrustefanraceu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ancient Argamum overlooking Lake Razelm*

Ancient Argamum overlooking Lake Razelm​










Founded in 5th century BCE under the name Orgame by Greeks from Minor Asia (Turkey), was conquered by Romans in 1st century CE and continued to exist until 5th or 6th century CE.

Situated on Cape Doloșman, was once on the high shore of a bay of Black Sea that later was closed with sediments, becoming the Razelm Lake.

The legend says that was one of the places where the Argonauts stopped in their way to finding the Golden Fleece in Caucasus.

The photo is taken from the ruins of the apse of one of the Paleochristian basilicas (5th century CE).

Lucian Onișcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains













Untitled by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr









Untitled by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

Cerna Mountains​











Daniel Vasilan​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Poiana Braşov​









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1293507/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1277854/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1458748/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next1


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next3


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next4


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next5


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda / Torda - by me*

Turda / Torda - by me​











Turda was one of the most important cities of Transylvania, because here were the main salt mines, the salt being medieval Transylvania's main export product. For this reason, some of the earliest mentions of Transylvania are related to the salt exploited at Turda and the Transylvanian Diet was held in this city more than in any other place.


Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










<b>Video made in the same trip: by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









<b>Video made in the same trip: by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*The Princely Palace*, the most precious architectural objective in city, was built around 1500, partly using spolia from the ruins of Potaissa, the Dacian-Roman municipium that was the ancestor of the medieval city. 

Initially the building was the seat of Salt Administration, later (after 1526, when Transylvania became an independent principality) was the seat of the voivode of Transylvania. It was here where were held several diets (councils) of the voivodate.

In 1951, in the building was inaugurated the History Museum, hosting among others Roman sculptures discovered in Potaissa.


Princely Palace (15th century) in Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







History Museum in the former Princely Palace (15th century) in Turda / Torda, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















82887828


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine - by me*

Turda Salt Mine - by me​













The oldest cavities (the present lake) date from the time of Romans, for whom Dacia's salt was at least as precious as its gold deposits. In Middle Age, the salt mine is mentioned in 1075.

The actual halls, presented in photos, date from 17-19th centuries.

The access is made by a 910 m long tunnel (last photo).


Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Tuzla*

Cape Tuzla













20130730 Am Strand bei Tuzla 8929 by AviFuzzi, on Flickr











20130730 Am Strand bei Tuzla 8910 by AviFuzzi, on Flickr









20130730 Am Strand bei Tuzla - Mittelmeermoewen 8917 by AviFuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina















1488-1547


Voronet 010 by dan.codorean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gherla, Șigău and Sic, Transylvanian Plain*

Gherla, Șigău and Sic, Transylvanian Plain​











*Gherla /Szamosújvár / Armenopolis* - first photo: the Gherla Fortress (or Martinuzzi Fortress) built in 1540 in a strategical point (a Roman castrum is some km away) near the then village of Gherla. Falling out of use, it was transformed in prison in 1785 and maintains this use to these days. Between 1945-1964 was a prison for political detainees, gaining such a fame that one of the slang words for prison in Romanian is "gherlă".

Photos 2 & 3: the Armenian Catholic Cathedral, built in 1792. The Armenians refounded Gherla as a town, after a preestablished plan.


Gherla 069 by dan.codorean, on Flickr







Gherla 090 by dan.codorean, on Flickr






Gherla 093 by dan.codorean, on Flickr​





















*Șigău* - a small village (50 inhabitants) in ther specific landscape of the Transylvanian Plain


Sigau 013 by dan.codorean, on Flickr






Sigau 203 by dan.codorean, on Flickr






Sigau 233 by dan.codorean, on Flickr​















*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*


Gherla 149 by dan.codorean, on Flickr








Gherla 171 by dan.codorean, on Flickr








Gherla 080 by dan.codorean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery, Oltenia














1693

colonelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu / Gyergyói Depression seen from Călimani Mountains*

Giurgeu / Gyergyói Depression seen from Călimani Mountains​












This is one of the cold depressions in Eastern Carpathians, each of these six depressions being a Székely Seat (a seventh Székely seat was an exclave of Székely Land). The capital of Gyergyói seat was in the town of Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós.

The mountains that surround the depression (Giurgeu, Călimani, Gurghiu, Harghita) are very remote, with hundreds of large carnivores and other wild animals.


Sunrise View by LariDante, on Flickr​














*Giurgeu / Mountains* - in photo above, they appear in the left. They cover ~700 km² and reach 1567 m.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve















Dragoș G.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

Giumalău Mountains​











unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir​











Laurențiu Dragomir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The medieval castle of Gilău / Gyalu*

The medieval castle of Gilău / Gyalu​











The oldest part of the castle was built in the 1300's for the Bishop of Transylvania. During the 1480's the bishop's residence is embellished in early Renaissance style. After the fall of Buda to the Turks in 1541, Gyalu castle becomes the residence of Queen Isabella, the widow of King John I of Hungary. 

In the courtyard, are the ruins of a Roman castrum.

The locality gave the name to Gilău Mountains.

More info and photos

Flighthouse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea​










bilderle.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg

































DSC03090 by Verijuuri, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard and Victory Square*

Bucharest - Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard and Victory Square


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Natural eternal fire near Lopătari, Buzău Mountains*

Natural eternal fire near Lopătari, Buzău Mountains​











Is a natural phenomenon caused by earth gas emission which is lighted by sun or humans. Sometimes flames bigger or smaller appear here and there.

Is one of the two places with such pheonemena in Romania, the other being at Andreiașu de Jos in Vrancea County, not far from here.

cuvinteinmiscare.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort seen from Postăvaru Peak*

Poiana Brașov Resort seen from Postăvaru Peak​











István-Sándor Varga​


----------



## TildaMetz (Nov 18, 2013)

It looks beautiful. The landscapes are indeed pretty great. Great pics as well. Really appreciate you posting these out here.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

the building of Voroneț Monastery looks interesting. Is it wall painting?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

TildaMetz said:


> It looks beautiful. The landscapes are indeed pretty great. Great pics as well. Really appreciate you posting these out here.


Thank you! 



Mussoda said:


> the building of Voroneț Monastery looks interesting. Is it wall painting?


Yes. The exterior paintings are from 1540 and are preserved on two of church's sides. On the other two sides, have mostly gone, because of the winds coming from that direction. Inside the church is a complete complex of murals from 1488.






One more photo with the exterior:
intamplarisavante.wordpress.com​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

From previous page:
*Tulcea
Natural eternal fire near Lopătari, Buzău Mountains
Voroneț Monastery*

Bucharest by me














Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Cristofor Columb Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Xenopol Street and Anglican Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Jules Michelet Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Park of the Athenaeum, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Edgar Quinet Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Millenium Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Armand Călinescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Spătarului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





















84060686​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_1570-1 by John.Walton, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Govora Monastery*

Govora Monastery












Govora by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr













Govora by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oil Platforms by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr










beautiful sunrise over Black Sea by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șaroș pe Târnave / Scharosch*

Șaroș pe Târnave / Scharosch​












The church was built in 14th century. In late 15th century - early 16th century is built the surrounding fortress.

Notice the metal door of the fortress.


Romania 20130411 071 by George Paizan, on Flickr











Romania 20130411 085 by George Paizan, on Flickr













Romania 20130411 075 by George Paizan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​










andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Nature Park, Șureanu Mountains*

Grădiştea Muncelului-Cioclovina Nature Park, Șureanu Mountains​









The park was founded in 1979 and covers 381 km² (from the total surface of 1,585 km² of Șureanu Mountains).

For whoever wanders for the first time through PNGM-C, the landscape becomes strikingly charming through the variety of reliefs, through the combination of ancient Dacian history, and through the ethnographic diversity so specific to the villages from here. 

Natural objectives:
-Caves and potholes: Ponorici, Cioclovina cu Apă, Peştera Bolii, Pălăriei, Șura Mică, Tecuri, Sifonul de la Șipot, etc.
-Crivadia Gorges Natural Reservation, highly valued for its landscape and flora
-Ohaba Ponor Fossilized Point
-Ponor and Ponorici meadows where water from the Ponor and Ponorici rivers is frozen to the depths of the earth, disappearing under a rock wall and after circulating for several kilometres, emerges to the surface in Șura Mare, Șura Mică and Cioclovina, respectively.
-Bordu Mare
-Strei Valley
-Numerous species of flora and fauna

Anthropological objectives:
-Historical monuments of national and international value (included in the UNESCO Patrimony): “the heart of the Dacian civilization” – Sarmizegetusa Regia – the citadel of the seat of the Dacian kings, in conjunction with the following citadels: Costeşti, Blidaru, Feţele Albe, Vârful lui Hulpe, Piatra Roșie, and Bănița
-Customs and traditions (nedei, măsuratul oilor, păstorit)




The video presents the Cioclovina Cave and the landscapes around the Piatra Roșie Dacian fortress


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Urlătoarea (the One That Screams) Waterfall, Bucegi Mountains*

Urlătoarea (the One that Screams) Waterfall, Bucegi Mountains​













vizitam.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve












Old boat, Letea village by annamaart, on Flickr











Willows in the Delta by annamaart, on Flickr









Willows and reeds in the Danube Delta, Romania by annamaart, on Flickr









Snake by annamaart, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

Gutâi Mountains​












Last photo: the mountains seen from a street of Baia Mare.
iubitoriinaturii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somwhere in Moldavia*

Somwhere in Moldavia​









satefrumoase.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dofteana, Trotuș Valley*

Dofteana, Trotuș Valley​











satefrumoase.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​












iubitoriinaturii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*City of Huși, the Moldavian Plateau*

City of Huși, the Moldavian Plateau


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina
































i_razec​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova











Constantin Vălimărescu House, Craiova by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr










Mantuleasa Church XVIII century, Craiova by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Beautiful.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

Thank you Antonio! 


Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​










Flighhouse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​










dawx​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​








mario23​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mânzălești, Buzău Mountains*

From previous page:
*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár
Iezer - Păpușa Mountains
Galați*

Mânzălești, Buzău Mountains​










satefrumoase.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breaza, Prahova Valley*

Breaza, Prahova Valley​










View toward the Military College

Dumitru Niculescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Toculești, Dâmbovița County*

Toculești, Dâmbovița County​











Cristian Păun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gorges of Cerna*

Gorges of Cerna​









Mihai Boacă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​









iubitoriinaturii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

Vlădeasa Mountains​











Emi bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trotușanu Monastery, Vrancea County*

Trotușanu Monastery, Vrancea County​










Certified in 1676, prezent church from 1858.

Toni Leu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mitocu Bălan, Stânișoarei Mountains*

Mitocu Bălan, Stânișoarei Mountains​











Fani Simion​


----------



## simdep (Jan 15, 2014)

it is very beatiful


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains*

Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains





Including the source of Cerna River

jujea.blogspot.ro






























































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn in Cisnădioara Michelsberg*

Thanks to all for likes! 

Autumn in Cisnădioara Michelsberg​













The village is considered among the finest in Romania and the Romanesque church built around 1200 on top of a forested hill (watch the video) is among the oldest preserved in country.

artfabian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Potpourri of Archaeological Discoveries*

Thank you! 

Potpourri of Archaeological Discoveries​









*7,000 years old Neolithic model of a temple*


Romania - 5000 BC- Eneolitic. by Mary590, on Flickr​





















*6,000 years old gold treasure from Moigrad* (the two anthropomorphic figurines) and other Neolithic gold discoveries


5000 years BC-Gumelnița Culture - Romania. by Mary590, on Flickr​
























*3,700 years old gold daggers from Perșinari*


Romania- 1700 BC- by Mary590, on Flickr​




















*2,000 years old gold Dacian bracelets from Sarmisegetusa Regia*, each one weighting 1 kg. The second photo is also with Dacian gold pieces, but older.


2000 years-Dacian Bracelets - 1 kg gold each - (Romania)&Cosoni- Dacian gold coins. by Mary590, on Flickr






Dacia-Romania IV century BC by Mary590, on Flickr​


----------



## Muris (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice treasures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava*



Suceava​










In video appears *Sfântul Dumitru Church*, 1535.














IMG_1790 by andrei_petrea, on Flickr










DSCF4390 by andrei_petrea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains​











Scărița - Belioara is a geological - botanical protected area with cliffs and abysses and rare plant species, some of them not being found anywhere else in Europe.
Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









jujea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Babadag town and lake, Dobruja*

Babadag town and lake, Dobruja​







e_rsch​



*Babadag town*, population 10,037, originates in 13th century when dervish Baba Sari Salti have led a number of Turcomans to Dobruja and to settled them in this area. The town was first mentioned by Ibn Battuta (14th century) under the name Baba Saltuk, as the furthermost outpost of the Turks.








​

















*Lake Babadag* - is part of Razelm - Sinoe lagoon system


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

From previous page:

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains
Parâng Mountains
Babadag town and lake, Dobruja*

Mehedinți Mountains​









jujea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov - Dârste neighborhood*

Brașov - Dârste neighborhood​











Annelise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sanatorium in Moroeni seen from Leaota Peak, Leaota Mountains*

Sanatorium in Moroeni seen from Leaota Peak, Leaota Mountains​













The distance is ~ 13.7 km. Leaota Peak is 2.133 m high. The sanatorium was built in 1937 in Modernist style.

Anton Ivanovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Priopcea Hill, Măcin Mountains*

Priopcea Hill, Măcin Mountains​










Ice Box 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu de Sus*

Moieciu de Sus​











christake​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Panciu Vineyards, Vrancea County*

Panciu Vineyards, Vrancea County​











Panciu is a town with 9,104 inhabitants, in a region famous for its wines. 

raluxa.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihla Hermitage, Vânători -Neamț Nature Park*

Sihla Hermitage, Vânători -Neamț Nature Park​










The little wooden church in photo dates from 18th century and is the oldest structure of the complex

Vasile Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săgacea and Știolna, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Săgacea and Știolna, Muntele Mare Mountains​











Săgacea is a village of 300 inhabitants that was the center of anticommunist partisans in Apuseni (Western Carpathians). 

Știolne is one of the thousands hamlets in Apuseni, comprising few households spread over a distance of km.

pozepictures.blogspot.ro​
*Săgacea*




































































































*Știolne*




























*Scărița - Belioara Reserve*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That autumn scene is amazing, thx PRIMEVAL!  :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Thank you Little Universe! 

Făgăraș Mountains​










The range is 70 km long, 45 km in the widest point and has the tallest peak in Romania: 2544 m.


The Carpathians from above by Singing Universe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Maglavit, Dolj County*

Danube near Maglavit, Dolj County​










galulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Goliath Crane in Mangalia Shipyard*

Goliath Crane in Mangalia Shipyard​










In 2008 the Daewoo-Mangalia Heavy Industries shipyard bought the largest gantry crane in North America, the Goliath Crane, formerly located in Quincy, Massachusetts, from the General Dynamics company. Built in 1975, the crane, nicknamed Goliath, Big Blue, The Dog or Horse, has a height of 100 metres, a span of 126 metres, a weight of 3,000 tonnes and a lifting capacity of 1,200 tonnes.

1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prut River near Frăsuleni, Iași County*

Prut River near Frăsuleni, Iași County​












The 953 km long river marks the border between Romania and Republic of Moldavia on 683 km and with Ukraine on 39 km. It has a very meanderous course, as you can see on map.

Ciprian Ciobanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley Mocănița, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Vaser Valley Mocănița, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​












River Vaser is 62 km long and goes through the middle of Maramureș Mountains, through very wild landscape. No human settlerments are along the valley or in neighbour mountains, nor road, just the railway. 

The 760 mm narrow gauge line was built in 1932 and the trains are used both for forestry and tourism. The oldest locomotive is from 1910.

More info in English.


84461021


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salt Mountain in Praid / Parajd, Székely Land*

Salt Mountain in Praid / Parajd, Székely Land​











The salt mountain is a geological nature reserve of national importance. Here are the biggest salt deposits in Romania, with a diameter of 1.4 km, estimated at 2 billion tons. The mountain is crossed by river Corund since Quaternary, forming a salt canyon, and is covered in halophile vegetation (vegetation adapted to high salt concentration).

The salt mine in Praid is the most visited in Romania, with 400,000 tourists each year, although is not as big and spectacular as Slănic or Turda salt mines. But as at Turda, the salt was exploited here since Roman antiquity.

R Codrin Speo Urșii​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni, Dâmbovița Valley*

Cetățeni, Dâmbovița Valley​











The village is situated in a defile of the river, at the foot of a rocky hill on whose top is a 13th century cave hermitage (see video). In antiquity, here was one of the most important Dacian davae (city with acropolis and tribal center).

Gabriel Avaramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​











bogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Once again, lovely pictures of Romania, thanks to you I have a PRIMEVAL feeling that I have visited most of Romania.










http://www.touristrail.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/touristskiv/ruminiya.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Thank you Zig-Zag!  Anyway, is not all of Romania, as are many places and zones that are considered non-turistic (or people just don't know about them) and is hard to find photos of them, so this is why I keep repeating with places that are more often visited.

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​











bogdanberea.blogspot.ro [URL="http://bogdanberea.blogspot.ro/2013/12/muntii-hasmas-trasee-spre-hasmasu-mare.html"]1 2 3[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​










bogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Armenian Cathedral (1911), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Armenian Cathedral (1911), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Armenian Cathedral (1911), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dumitru Râureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sapienței Church (1710), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​











bogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​










Flighhouse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​










diaconescuradu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Izverna, Mehedinți Mountains*

Around Izverna, Mehedinți Mountains​












diaconescuradu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbi, Land of Muscel*

Corbi, Land of Muscel​











primariacorbi.com 1 2​















































*Folklore from the Land of Muscel*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șerbești, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

Șerbești, Vrancea Subcarpathians​











serbestivrancea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieșul Mare Valley near Albac, Land of Motzi*

Arieșul Mare Valley near Albac, Land of Motzi​












László Balogh​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jiu Depression, or the Land of Momârlans*

Jiu Depression, or the Land of Momârlans​











The name of this etnographic group, Momârlani, was given by Italian workers in 1842, "momorlani" meaning "unweaned", an allusion to the great quantity of milk the people of Jiu Depression were consuming.

adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park













Ceahlău by Anca Iordache, on Flickr











Ceahlău by Anca Iordache, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu de Sus*

Moieciu de Sus​










ciurciun.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Murighiol, southern branch of Danube Delta*

Murighiol, southern branch of Danube Delta


















Murighiol by Ralucutz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

^^I read that the Danube Delta is the most well preserved river delta in Europe. Thanks for showing it and all the other great pics in the thread. :cheers1:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Portiței, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Thank you Vakai! 

Danube Delta is Europe's second largest delta (after Volga Delta), world's biggest reed bed and is considered by Unesco the Last European Sanctuary, which I think means is the best natural reserve on continent. And trully, is the only place in Europe where you can make a real safari, in the 5,165 km² where 23 types of ecosystems can be meet: lakes, canals, marshes, sand hills, forests and others, and a great number of wild birds and other animals. 

Gura Portiței, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve

















Gura Portiței is an an area on the strip of land separating Lake Razelm from Black Sea. In this place, there is a break in the land and the waters of Razelm communicate with the sea.

The area is very wild and romantic.

rvn3107 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges*

Nera Gorges​











bogdyspeo.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​











The National Day (1st December) seen from helicopter. The interesting part begins from minute 2:00

56077295


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains​










adittrphotography.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Casino of Constanța*

Casino of Constanța​










Inaugurated in 1910, beautiful building in Art Deco style on seashore.

The Casino will undergo restoration this year, following the restoration of the promenade on the shore and of the Peninsula (the historical core of the city), which already are in process of rehabilitation (see photos of the progress in this thread).

jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horea's fraxinus in Fericet, Land of Motzi*

Horea's fraxinus in Fericet, Land of Motzi​











A natural and historical monument, the fraxinus is said to have been planted by Horea (1731-1785), the leader of 1784 Revolt against feudal serfdom of Romanians in the Austrian empire. 

Fericet is the village where Horea was born and the tree is on the hill where, according to tradition, was the born house of Horea, disappeared long time ago. Under the three is the memorial museum, in a house built in 1984 in the local style.

invatacei.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna Salt Mine*

Târgu Ocna Salt Mine​











drumurilenoastre.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains​












They cover 325 km², are 35 km long and reach 1,932 m.


Suhard by Anca Iordache, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung, the capital of the Land of Muscel*

Câmpulung, the capital of the Land of Muscel​











In first photo, the *City Hall*, 1934, in Neoromanian style. 

In second photo, the *Princely Court and Monastery*, the seat of religious and political power in 1330 - 1369, when Câmpulung was the capital of Wallachia. The present complex of buildings dates from 17th century - Princely house and bell / gate tower, 18th century - Abbot House, early 19th century - cells and church.

http://campulungmusceldesus.blogspot.ro/2013/12/14-decembrie-campulung-de-sus.html​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău Hermitage, in the heart of Tarcău Mountains*

Tarcău Hermitage, in the heart of Tarcău Mountains​











The hermitage was established in 1832 on the Tarcău River, which flows through the middle of the uninhabited forested mountains of Tarcău (1,810 km², 1,664 m maximum height).

The present wooden church of the hermitage is from the year of foundation - 1833, while the wooden bell tower is from 1868.

Mccrya​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olănești Valley, Căpățânii Mountains*

Olănești Valley, Căpățânii Mountains​











River Olănești, 41 km long, is spilling into Olt in the city of Râmnicu Vâlcea, after passing through the picturesque spa of Băile Olănești, the most visited in county.

But the long defile upstream the resort, around 20 km long, is much more beautiful and interesting, although little known and visited. This defile has many canyons and a very meandrous course. It springs from the main ridge of Căpățânii, passes by the excentrically oriented Buila - Vânturarița Massif through very wild forests with cliffs and tumultous tributary streams.

Mirela Nechifor​






































































The river in *Băile Olănești Spa*.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann crater lake, Székely Land*

Saint Ann crater lake, Székely Land​










Is the only of its kind in Romania, formed around 9,000 years ago in the crater of an extinct volcano, in Puciosu Massif of Harghita Mountains.

The water purity approaches that of distilled water and the forests and mountains around are particularly pure and with fresh air. The dimmensions are 680 x 470 m.

o3zone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somova - Parcheș Wetland Complex*

Somova - Parcheș Wetland Complex














Is a "mini - delta" situated on Danube before the proper Delta and before the Tulcea city: lakes, canals, marshes extending on ~100 km². It is also part of the Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve (the Unesco site includes areas outside the triangle made by river's three branches).

After Danube Delta, Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park and Comana Nature Park, Somova - Parcheș is the fourth largest wetland area in Romania.

somova.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cultural Palace in Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely*

Cultural Palace in Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely​












The Palace is perhaps the finest Art Nouveau / Secession building in Romania, built between 1911 - 1913.

nonik-ezerarcuvilag.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vintileasca, Râmnicu Sărat Valley*

Vintileasca, Râmnicu Sărat Valley​











Râmnicu Sărat River, 139 km long, marks the limit between Vrancea and Buzău Mountains. 

Culturally, the villages along the river belongs both to Buzău and Vrancea or Wallachia and Moldavia.

serbu 1 2 3​






















































*Winter customs*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugosch / Lugos / Лугош, Banat*

Lugoj / Lugosch / Lugos / Лугош / Lugosch / Lugos / Лугош, Banat​












Lugoj, population 37,700, is the second largest city in Timiș County. In middle age, here was a strong fortress. From 1658 to 1699 was Ottoman possesion and after 1718, becoming part of the Austrian empire, was colonized with Germans. From 1778 and until 1948, was the seat of a comitatus and then a county.

The city is separated by river Timiș in two halves, which in past were the Romanian and the German parts of the town. Between them is the Iron Bridge built in 1902 (first photo), city's symbol. 

There are many imposing Baroque, Neoclassical and Secession buildings and atmospheric streets.

Second photo: City Hall, 1905. Third photo: Greek Catholic Cathedral, 1854.


IMG_7706 by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr





IMG_7690 by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr






IMG_7700 by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr







P1210288 by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains - Șerbota Peak*

Făgăraș Mountains - Șerbota Peak​











2,331 m

Bogdan Chirvase​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni Cave Hermitage, Dâmbovița Valley*

Cetățeni Cave Hermitage, Dâmbovița Valley​












The cave church dates from 13th century but was used since Dacian time, when here was the acropolis of a large tribal center city.

peregrinprinlume.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​









alexgalmeanu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peștera, foothills of Piatra Craiului*

Peștera, foothills of Piatra Craiului​













The area of Brașov is so full of natural and cultural beauties ...

intamplarisavante.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Council of Goddesses, Cucuteni Culture, 6,200 years old"*

"Council of Goddesses", Cucuteni Culture, 6,200 years old












Cucuteni "Council of Goddesses." c.4200 BE, Romania by arthistory390, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieșeni, Land of Motzi*

Arieșeni, Land of Motzi












Esztena télen by katkaszabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seashore of Danube Delta*

Seashore of Danube Delta


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni Resort, Bucegi Mountains Nature Park*

Bușteni Resort, Bucegi Mountains Nature Park





























Alexandru Gabriel Tudor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Techirghiol*

Lake Techirghiol​










destinatiidevacanta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​










diaconescuradu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace and Domain*

Mogoșoaia Palace and Domain​














The palace built in 1702, its gardens and the parks of the municipality surrounding the domain
















consilierturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia, ancient Callatis*

Mangalia, ancient Callatis​











Walls built by Roman emperor Hadrian (ruled 117-138) and the Archaeological Museum. In video appears the relocated Tomb with Papyrus, dating from 4th century BCE, where was discovered the oldest papyrus from Europe, preserved in the same museum.

The city was founded by Greeks from Heraclea Pontica in 4th century BCE, following a commandment from Delphi Oracle.


















gmbgreg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeş-Făget / Gyimesbükk and the Ghimeș Pass, Székely Land*

Ghimeş-Făget / Gyimesbükk and the Ghimeș Pass, Székely Land​












Until 1950, the village and its territory was incorporated to Ciuc County, in Transylvania. Now is part of Bacău County in Moldavia.

There are	2,720 Hungarians, 2,522 Romanians ans 71 Csangos, 58% Catholics and 41% Orthodox.

On the right side of the Ghimeş Strait (first photo), on the pre-WWI Hungarian-Romanian border, the ruins of the 1626 Rákóczi Castle can be seen. 

nonik-ezerarcuvilag.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park*

Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park​












It is situated high in the wilderness of Cozia Massif, amidst prehistorical forests with many springs and streams, surrounded by scenic landscapes with cliffs and abysses. In 15th century isolated hermits were living here. In 1671 a small skete was founded by monks from Cozia Monastery. The present buildings are from 19th - early 20th century.

Florin Vasilache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Bukovina[/*

Wooden churches in Bukovina​








Wikipedia​



*Botoșana* - 1810





























*Vama* -1796





























*Horodnic de Jos* - 1717






























*Mitocași* - 1794






























*Pârteștii de Sus* - 1780

























*Colacu* - 1800


































*Bilca* - 1744
































*Dărmănești* - end of 18th century


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains - the path to Bărcaciu Chalet*

Făgăraș Mountains - the path to Bărcaciu Chalet​










Florin Vasilache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains​












The mystic mountains where Goths lived in 4th century. In the neighbour massif of Podu Calului are the earliest Christian settlements in Romania, the 4th century CE cave hermitages from Nucu - Aluniș, founded by monks from Anatolia that came into the Gothic Kingdom.

flori-de-colt.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő Massif, Trascău Mountains*

Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő Massif, Trascău Mountains​











Is an isolated mountain known especially because at its foot is situated Rimetea / Torockó, one of the finest villages in Romania, awarded with Europa Nostra Medal, a Székely exclave in Western Carpathians / Apuseni (the Székely Land is in Eastern Carpathians, the two units being separated by the Transylvanian Plateau). 

Together, the massif (the name means "The Székely's Rock") and the village create an unique sight.


Piatra Secuiului by Sergiu Bacioiu, on Flickr











Pestera Studentilor by Sergiu Bacioiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sărata, Bacău County*

Sărata, Bacău County​









Ștefan Huiban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Soci, Bistrița Valley*

Soci, Bistrița Valley​











Marian Saftei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia and Prahova Valley under mist*

Sinaia and Prahova Valley under mist













Romania by gromanuk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dreptu, Bistrița Valley*

Dreptu, Bistrița Valley​











PHiep​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

Vlădeasa Mountains​











Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​











In Retezat Mountains there are around 60 permanent glacial lakes

Gabriela anca Rusu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​












flori-de-colt.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - hotel designed by Gustave Eiffel*

Iași - hotel designed by Gustave Eiffel​











Grand Hotel Traian was built in 1882 after the plans of the French engineer who designed the Tour Eifel.

andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prejmer / Tartlau*

Prejmer / Tartlau















nonik-ezerarcuvilag.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cârlibaba, Bukovina*

Cârlibaba, Bukovina​










infocarlibaba.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Muscel*

Land of Muscel​











dumitrelmarius.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocoș (Rooster) Monastery, Dobruja*

Cocoș (Rooster) Monastery, Dobruja​













Founded in 1833 by monks from Făgăraș with the support of local Romanians and of Transylvanian shepherds that were transhumanting into Dobruja. The present church and cells are from 1910.


manastirea cocos 5 by dorudaniel72, on Flickr










manastirea cocos 2 by dorudaniel72, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Galbena Gorges*

Apuseni Nature Park: Galbena Gorges​












Gabriela Anca Rusu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotmeana Monastery, Argeș County*

Cotmeana Monastery, Argeș County​










The oldest monastery in Wallachia, was founded in 1292. 

The present church, one of the few in proper Byzantine style (not post - Byzantine) in Romania, dates from 1385, the paintings inside being from that year in the nave. The narthex and its paintings were added in 1711. The exterior walls are from 14th century while the cells and the gate / bell tower from 1857. In the bell tower is the oldest bell in Wallachia and perhaps in all Romania, from 1385. 

mihaiagafitei.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lázár Castle in Lăzarea / Gyergyószárhegy, Székely Land*

Lázár Castle in Lăzarea / Gyergyószárhegy, Székely Land​










The main building was erected between 1450 - 1532. In the late 16th century Gabriel Bethlen, the future prince of Transylvania, was brought up in the castle and his upstairs room in the gate tower can still be seen unto this day. In 1631, the castle was transformed into a magnificent Renaissance residence, and a large courtyard with towers was added. A particularity is that the crenels of the gate side of the courtyard are decorated with fine Renaissance stuccos and paintings.

Today, is the finest castle in Székely Land and one of the finest in Romania.

nonik-ezerarcuvilag.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










Gicu Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Dacian gold helmet of Coțofenești*

The Dacian gold helmet of Coțofenești​










Discovered in 1928 in Coțofenești, a village in Prahova County, the 770 gr helmet dates from ~400 BCE and is well preserved. Belonging to a king, the helmet is the masterpiece of the Dacian art from the items discovered to date.

Presently, is displayed in the Treasure Room of the National Histyory Museum in Bucharest.

ancientart.tumblr.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman baths in Geoagiu-Băi Spa / ancient Germisara*

Roman baths in Geoagiu-Băi Spa / ancient Germisara​










In antiquity, the baths were called "Thermae Germisara" and "Thermae Dodonae", belonging to the Germisara city and the castrum with the same name situated 4 km away, in the present Cigmău village.

Discovered in 1935, the baths are preserved unmodified since Roman age. A well preserved Roman road is also here.

mike_77​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Golia Monastery*

Iași - Golia Monastery​











The monastery is famous for church's exterior and especially for the Golia Tower, but the inside of the church seems interesting too.

Founded in 16th century, the present church was built in 1650 - 1660. Stylistically, the exterior of the church was an isolated case, its manifest Renaissance expression being not followed at other buildings in Moldavia.

The 9 m tall walls with towers at corners that surround the church were finished in 1667. The gate tower, 30 m tall, known as Golia Tower, is one of the landmarks of the city.




















doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence - Hünkar Mosque*

Constanța / Köstence - Hünkar Mosque​












Was built bin 1868 by Ottoman Sultan Abdülaziz for Turks who were forced to leave Crimea after the Crimean War (1853–56) and settled in Constanta. The mosque has a 24m high minaret.

In Constanța live 9,018 Turks and 8,724 Tatars, from the total population of 254,693.

Edindar Zeliha​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hreațca, Suceava County*

Hreațca, Suceava County​









Werde Werde​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

Baiului Mountains​











Radu Diaconescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secaș Waterfall, Zarand Mountains*

Secaș Waterfall, Zarand Mountains​












arthur_arm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați and Dinogetia*

Galați and Dinogetia​









Ana-Maria Moise​
*Galați*
























































*Dinogetia Roman - Byzantine fortress* 

The Geto-Dacian settlement was conquered by the Romans and transformed into a boundary fortress. Located in the center of an arch made by the Danube around Măcin, Galați and Gura Prutului, the Roman fortress had initially been a castellum having its role in the defensive system on the Lower Danube. 

By the end of the 2nd century AD, when the great barbarian invasions begun, Dinogetia increased its importance, especially after the abandon by the Romans of the Dacian province (Dobruja was not part of Dacia but of Moesia). 

The fortress had been inhabited until the end of the 6th or the beginning of the 7th century when, in the context of Phokas' rebellion, the entire limes of Lower Danube had collapsed under the pressure of Slav tribes. In this context, Dinogetia also was abandoned as a military strongpoint. The fortress was rebuilt and became the siege of a Byzantine garrison after the successful campaigns of the emperor Ioannes Tzimiskes (969-976) against the Kievian Russians, when Dobrogea was again incorporated to the Empire. The presence of Byzantine troops is certified until the 12th century, when Dinogetia was gradually deserted and finally abandoned perhaps in 1186.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church in Curtea de Argeș*

Princely Church in Curtea de Argeș​












The Byzantine paintings from 1364 - 1369 are perhaps the most important complex of medieval murals in Romania

mihaiagafitei.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dumbrăveni / Elisabethstadt / Erzsébetváros*

Dumbrăveni / Elisabethstadt / Erzsébetváros​











Is a town with 6,990 inhabitants, certified in 1332. The castle was built in 1552 - 1564 and in 1590 it became the seat of Cetatea de Baltă comitatus.

In 1714 the Austrian emperor gave the town to the Armenians, who will build the impressive Armenian-Catholic Cathedral around 1758. 

Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

Căpățânii Mountains​










Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dorna Arini, Bukovina*

Dorna Arini, Bukovina​










cobzadevacanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains: Buciaș Gorges and Cașin Monastery*

Vrancea Mountains: Buciaș Gorges and Cașin Monastery​










Ana-Maria Moise​
*Buciaș Valley* is a nature reserve in the north of Vrancea Mountains, close to their limit marked by Oituz Valley. Beside beautiful landscapes, the reserve is one of the few places where the chamois population appeared naturally in recent years, through migration.

The Buciaș Waterfall is 15 m tall.


















































































*Cașin Monastery* - built in 1655


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​











In the source link you can find all the 669 photos of the set, showing the incredible concentration of beauties in Retezat, where at every step you see something different, because of the diversity of intact vegetal ecosystems and of the diversity of geomorphology.

Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National road DN10 near Siriu Reservoir*

National road DN10 near Siriu Reservoir​












www.camin-pentru-batrani​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Dorna Arini, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 


Danube Delta














Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​










Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Sfinților (Saints') Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Covaci Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley Mocănița, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Vaser Valley Mocănița, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​











Gabriel Avramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Depression near Racu, Székely Land*

Ciuc / Csíki Depression near Racu, Székely Land​











The depression in 50 km long, 10 km maximum width and has a surface of ~300 km².

Nagy Tamás 67​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârja, Oituz Valley, Bacău County*

Hârja, Oituz Valley, Bacău County​











alinavanasila 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța seen from Eforie Nord*

Port of Constanța seen from Eforie Nord​












Alin Gavriluță​






























[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Gârda de Sus - Ocoale - Ghețari*

]Apuseni Nature Park: Gârda de Sus - Ocoale - Ghețari​












Three villages on the territory of the park: Gârda de Sus which is on Arieș Valley and is seat of commune, Ocoale and Ghețar which two are of the 18 villages depending of Gârda, spread among the mountains north of it. Gârda de Sus has 361 inhabitants, Ocoale 277 and Ghețari 116.

The wooden church in Gârda de sus dates from 1792.


85661807


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

Bucegi Massif​











veronique-photos.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava -the Princely Citadel*

Suceava -the Princely Citadel​












Built toward the end of 14th century - the nucleus - and extended in 15th century with the second line of walls, towers and with the moat, it was the seat of the rulers of Moldavia between 1388–1564, when Suceava was the capital of Moldavia. In 1677 the citadel was dismantled and now is preserved in a ruined state.

In photo, behind the citadel can be seen the city, with the massive bell-tower of Sfântu Dumitru Church (1535).

http://ispanovics.be​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cireșu, Vâlcea County*

Cireșu, Vâlcea County​









Wooden church from 1782

Gabriel Avramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Isaccea, Dobruja*

Near Isaccea, Dobruja​












dickgar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văleni / Magyarvalkó, Land of Călata*

Văleni / Magyarvalkó, Land of Călata​













The Reformed (former Catholic) church dates from 1261 and is one of several 13th century churches in zone.

Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg is the only area in Transylvania with a significant (although not majoritary) Hungarian population beside Székely Land. Situated at the limit between Transylvania and Crișana and between the Vlădeasa (part of Apuseni / Western Carpathians) and Plopiș Mountains, Kalotaszeg is famous for its particular and well preserved Hungarian peasant culture.


The video is misleadingly entitled "Székely Land", as only some of the sequences are with places from Székely Land, the others being from Kalotaszeg and other parts of Transylvania.





















Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Defile of Jiu National Park​












The park has 111 km² and is situated along the 33 km long defile of Jiu, flowing between Vâlcan and Parâng Mountains. This is the wildest major defile in Romania, the deep canyon, the untouched forests and pure nature offering an extraordinary experience to the visitor.

adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Valley and Gorges, Hășmaș Mountains*

Bicăjel Valley and Gorges, Hășmaș Mountains​











River Bicăjel ("Little Bicaz") is 20 km long and is considered a tributary of Bicaz River, although both courses are relatively equal in flow at the jonction point.

For the first 8 km, the valley is wide, with beautiful panoramas - the two photos. After that, the river enters in its gorges - video - a canyon as deep and spectacular as Bicaz Gorges, but wilder, as is no road and it can be visited only with diving suit and climbing equipment, the water being in places 3 m deep.


ispanovics.be [URL="http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15967480"]1 2[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vălenii de Munte, Prahova County*

Vălenii de Munte, Prahova County​











The town (population 12,257) is the main locality on Teleajen Valley, one of the two main valleys in Prahova County (the other being Prahova Valley).

In past, Văleni was county capital, market place and custom point and had other functions.

In 1907, Nicolae Iorga (politician and man of letters but known mainly as the greatest Romanian historian) established here his residence and founded a Summer Popular University. The Nicolae Iorga Memorial House is a beautiful 18th century building in the urban style of the time, combining peasant Wallachian and Oriental (Turkish) elements.

The town is regarded sometimes as a resort, having a good climate and beautiful natural surroundings.

Eutopica TM 1 2​












































*Documentary with English subtitles*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâniob / Szentjobb, Bihor County*

Sâniob / Szentjobb, Bihor County​












The village is situated in the Pannonian Plain (in Romania, the Romanian section of the plain is called The Western Plain), an area where the aspect of localities differ little from the ones across the border, in Hungary.

The history of locality was closely related to the history of the abbey founded here in 1084, where was kept the hand of the Saint Stephen of Hungary (1001–1038), the first king Hungary, who passed from Paganism to Christianity and christened the Hungarian people.

In 2011, from the 2,285 inhabitants, 56.7% were Hungarians, 37.3% Romanians and 5.6% Roma. 46.1% were Roman Catholic, 29% Romanian Orthodox, 16.4% Reformed, 5.9% Pentecostal and 0.9% Greek-Catholic.

péter sz. ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









danchitila.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The path to Pătrunsa Hermitage, Buila- Vânturarița National Park*

The path to Pătrunsa Hermitage, Buila- Vânturarița National Park​












The hermitage is situated in a group of clearings at the foot of Buila - Vânturarița Massif, next to Curmătura Builei, a saddle that separates the ridge in two. 

Pătrunsa was founded in 1740. The little old church (not the one in photo) dates from 19th century.

The first photos are taken on the path from Pahomie Hermitage to Pătrunsa. 

sufletpelerin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carașova / Karašova, Croat village in Banat*

Carașova / Karašova, Croat village in Banat​












With 1,965 Croats out of a total population of 2,437, Carașova is the most Croat locality in Romania.

Until 1989, the people of Carașova were usually calling themselves Krashovani, considering themselves a distinct ethnic group, but after 1989 more and more of them declared themselves Croats. Their presence in Banat is certified since 1370 and their language, the Torlakian Dialect, is a transition between Serbo-Croatian, Bulgarian and Macedonian. 

The locality is also the main access point to the Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park.

rogerpopa​




























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Horia, Dobruja*

Lake Horia, Dobruja​









Transit_PO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

Bârgău Mountains​










They cover ~1,500 km² and reach 1,611 m

iubitoriinaturii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidraru Dam, Făgăraș Mountains​











Mircea Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș, Bâsca Rozliei Valley, Buzău Mountains*

Păltiniș, Bâsca Rozliei Valley, Buzău Mountains​











The wooden church is from 1877.

Teodor Cardei 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: the Ruginoasa Ravine*

Apuseni Nature Park: the Ruginoasa Ravine​










The Ruginoasa Hole represents a particular erosion phenomenon. It is a huge ravine dug up into the crest of the summit that closes to the South the Seaca valley, encompassing over 100 m in depth and 600 m in diameter. All over its surface, a very active erosion process brought to daylight the quartz strata, whose redish-violet colour gives the area a special appearance, like an open wound in the mountain, seen from great distances.

fosile.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina​










1609 - 1627

dbotez​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare*

Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare​











Photos from Igniș, the massif next to Baia Mare city

revoltatul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some mosques in Dobruja*

Some mosques in Dobruja​



tatari.ro​







*Grădina / Toxof* - wooden mosque from 1860


























*Siliștea / Tașpunar* - 1850
























*Tătaru / Azaplar* - 1880

























*Movilița / Musurat* - 1870
























*2 Mai*





























*Fântâna Mare / Başpînar* - 1860. The stone minaret is contemporary, the old, metalic one can be seen on the right





























*Măcin / Maçin* - Mestan Aga mosque built in 1860


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​










smileydreamerscorner.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: dome of the Palace of Great Assembly*

Bucharest: dome of the Palace of Great Assembly​










The Palace was rebuilt in 1907. It stands on top of the Hill of Patriarchate, where was the seat of the executive power of Wallachia between 1650 - 1997 and where continuously since 1650 is the seat of religious power. The palace belongs now to the Orthodox Church.



The earliest information about the hill on which the Palace would be built dates to about 1650. At that time, Dealul Mitropoliei, later Dealul Patriarhiei, was covered in grapevines owned by the country's voivodes, with others belonging to the Metropolitanate's monks. The idea of placing the seat of legislative power in the middle of a religious complex was not mere coincidence, but has its roots in customs of the period. According to these customs, the Metropolitan was ex officio president of the boyars, the only citizens with the right to vote, when assembled in formal session. 


ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beiuș Depression, Bihor County*

Beiuș Depression, Bihor County​











Panoramas from a hill in Petrani village. The Land of Beiuș is the most representative of the etnographic regions in Bihor County and perhaps in all Crișana.

lucrarigeografice.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians​











plaiul-meledic.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ferry over Danube at Ostrov*

Ferry over Danube at Ostrov​











turistintaramea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains












Hagymás-hegység - Hagymás Mountains - Transylvania by nerionHU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulișa Massif, Retezat Mountains*

Tulișa Massif, Retezat Mountains​












Tulișa is a group of mountains that continue the Retezat Range to the east, descending toward the Jiu Depression. Maximum height is 1,792 m.

adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Galata Monastery*

Iași - Galata Monastery​











It is one of the fortified monasteries on the hills surrounding Iași, in past being used both as spiritual centers and military forts.

It was built in 1582 on the Galata Hill, named like that because here were camping the Turkish commerciants coming from Galata neighborhood of Istanbul.

ica-sandu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Monastery near Târgoviște*

From previous page:

*Tulișa Massif, Retezat Mountains
Iași - Galata Monastery*



Dealu Monastery near Târgoviște​








Situated on a hill from where a wide panorama over Târgoviște and its surroundings can be admired, Dealu is certified in 1431. Present church, early and isolated sample of Western Renaissance style in Wallachia, dates from 1501. The surrounding complex of buildings were mostly rebuilt after the 1940 earthquake.

dimgiannisis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș Ski Resort, Cindrel Mountains*

Păltiniș Ski Resort, Cindrel Mountains​











drumetiimontane.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cisnădie / Heltau*

Cisnădie / Heltau​









Is a town with 13,410 inhabitants near Sibiu, in the foothills of Cindrel Mountains. Certified in 1204, was founded around 1150 by German colonists.

Last photo: the Saxon peasant fortress comprising the 12th century Lutheran church in Romanesque style, surrounded by fortifications in 15th century.


Primaria Cisnadie by Leon Luca, on Flickr







Cisnadie by Leon Luca, on Flickr










Cisnadie by Leon Luca, on Flickr












Biserica fortificata Cisnadie by Leon Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vutcani, Vaslui County*

Vutcani, Vaslui County​










A village of 2,035 inhabitants in the Moldavian Plateau

xbyt​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina, Danube Delta*

Sulina, Danube Delta​










Second photo: the more yellowish waters of Danube mixing with the ones of the Black Sea


Sulina, Romania by Mania's Done, on Flickr










Black Sea by Mania's Done, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zlatna, Metaliferi and Trascău Mountains*

Zlatna, Metaliferi and Trascău Mountains​











Zlatna, population 8,607, was, together with Roșia Montană and Brad, the "Golden Triangle" of Apuseni Mountains, the three main centers of gold mining in Roman times, then middle age to present. 

The ancient Dacian and Roman name, Ampellum, was preserved in the name of River Ampoi, on which Zlatna is situated. This river also marks the limit between Metaliferi and Trascău Mountains.

The medieval settlement is recorded in 1347. During 1619-1620 Gabriel Bethlen, brought to Zlatna a few hundred German and Slovakian settlers for mining work.

On town's territory is a huge heritage of archaeological, architectural, natural and etnographic objectives. Over 300 Roman inscriptions, also some statues, churches from middle age (15th century) to 18th century, Dâmbău vertical cave (pothole) with amazing rock formations, landscapes with cliffs etc.




In photo is not the proper part of Zlatna but Vâltori neighborhood, a former village from peripheria.

Mircea Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breaza, Prahova Valley*

Breaza, Prahova Valley











IR 1634 @ Breaza Nord by Siemens365, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

Țibleș Mountains​











Evia Tur Veronica Toma​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila












Braila, Romania by Mania's Done, on Flickr









Braila, Romania by Mania's Done, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway​












paulsplanetblog.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Popoiu and Palanca, Ghimeș Pass*

Popoiu and Palanca, Ghimeș Pass​











*Popoiu* used to be the first village in Moldavia, near the border with Hungary in Ghimeș - Făget.

Gelu T.​




























*Palanca* - the name comes from some fortifications defending the pass access. The video shows the Bear Custom, popular in Moldavia, held on the New Year.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Crest) Peak, Gutâi Mountains*

Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Crest) Peak, Gutâi Mountains












Creasta Cocosului by ploscarmircea, on Flickr









Creasta Cocosului by ploscarmircea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​











Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Between Năvodari and Vadu*

Between Năvodari and Vadu​








mediaprostudios.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sebeș*

Sebeș











Sebes as seen from space  by alexander balogh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nehoiu area, Buzău Mountains*

Nehoiu area, Buzău Mountains​






Teodor Cardei 1 2 3 4​




*Nehoiu* a town of 11,631 inhabitants, on Buzău River






























*Gârboi* - a locality component of Nehoiu
































*Road along the Siriu Reservoir*
































*Grămăticu Viaduct*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grabaț / Grabatz, Banat*

Grabaț / Grabatz, Banat​











In 1768 the Austrian administration built here houses for a new colony, without being yet inhabited. A year later Swabian colonists have been settled here.

In the neighbour village, Lenauheim (initially called Csatad) was born Nikolaus Lenau (1802 -1850), one of the important Austrian poets. The village was rebaptized in his honor in 1926.

Second photo: comemorative monument to the victims of 1834 plague, built in that period.

Ivan Kolovoz 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wedding in Maramureș*

Wedding in Maramureș​











Maramureș is Europe's most archaic region and one of the most original, the style of wooden architecture, the music and costumes being all very different from anything in Romania or everywhere else.

In photos is the wedding of some educated people from city but is done according to the local traditions.

In video is a wedding song from the neighbour etnographic region of Oaș.



IMG_4978.jpg by miszczynski, on Flickr







IMG_4757.jpg by miszczynski, on Flickr









IMG_4841.jpg by miszczynski, on Flickr











IMG_4564.jpg by miszczynski, on Flickr







IMG_4661.jpg by miszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Stâncești, Gorj County*

Near Stâncești, Gorj County​










The foothills of Parâng Mountains

Vasile Gheorghe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> Near Stâncești, Gorj County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Posada, Prahova Valley*

Posada, Prahova Valley​










LG_​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















giorgel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gheja / Marosgezse, Middle Mureș Valley*

Gheja / Marosgezse, Middle Mureș Valley​










In photo can be seen the Bánffy Manor House, built in 1868.

da.h​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gruj, Gorj County*

Gruj, Gorj County​











Gruj is a village depending of Mușetești commune, so the panel announces the entrance on the territory of the commune. The mountains beyond are Parâng.

Vasile Gheorghe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Harghita County (Székely Land)*

Some places in Harghita County (Székely Land)​











*Toplița / Maroshévíz* - with the Urmanczy Castle, 1906


Straduta deasupra Toplitei by BogdanGoim, on Flickr








Castelul Urmanczy pano by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​





















*Praid / Parajd* - the village / spa and salty river


Un colt linistit de Praid 1 by BogdanGoim, on Flickr







Izvor salin la Praid by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​























*Cârța / Csíkkarcfalva* - Catholic fortified church from 1444, tower of the fortress added in 1720


Biserica fortificata Carta pano by BogdanGoim, on Flickr








Pe langa zidurile bisericii - Carta by BogdanGoim, on Flickr








Panorama Carta by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​
























*Ditrău / Ditró* - massif church finished in 1911, one of the biggest churches in Székely Land


Catedrala Ditrau Verso 1 by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​






















*Lăzarea / Szárhegy* - Lázár Castle, main residence from 1532 (not in these photos), surrounding fortress from 1632


Cetatea Lazarea dependinte by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


























*Ghimeș - Făget / Gyimesbükk Pass*


Vedere de la fostul punct vamal Racotzi pano by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​


























*Izvoru Mureșului / Marosfő* - village and small resort in Giurgeu Mountains


Spre staiunea Izvorul Muntelui by BogdanGoim, on Flickr​

























*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda* - the county capital


Liceu Miercurea Ciuc pano by BogdanGoim, on Flickr-









Hotel Miercurea Ciuc by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala from distance, Dobruja*

Enisala from distance, Dobruja​









dinuveronica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Muncei, Vrancea Mountains*

Muncei, Vrancea Mountains​









giorgiel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









trekker​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

Bucegi Massif​










This aerial let you see the volumetry of the massif, with its plateau whose altitude varies between 1,600 and 2,500 m.

trekker​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea*

Râmnicu Vâlcea​









Population 92,573, the city is mentioned only in 1388 but in 1392 was already capital of Vâlcea County. 

There are several old churches and other attractions, all in beautiful natural settings where lots of historical monasteries, wooden churches and the national parks of Cozia and Buila - Vânturarița are found. 


Râmnicu Vâlcea by Okidok77, on Flickr








[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12320056453/"]
Râmnicu Vâlcea by Okidok77, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










Lucian Amariei 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetatea / Küküllővár, Târnava Mică Valley*

Cetatea / Küküllővár, Târnava Mică Valley​











The village was a seat of a medieval comitatus, here being of one of Transylvania's greatest fortresses. 

In first photo, the Bethlen-Haller Castle can be seen. It was built in 1624 with the materials and on the location of the former fortress.


Cetatea de balta by BogdanGoim, on Flickr







Cetatea de balta - satul by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Hârșova, Dobruja*

Danube at Hârșova, Dobruja












Ziua Lipilor Capidava II (4) by Danais.ro, on Flickr







Ziua Lipilor Capidava II (7) by Danais.ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park














Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr











Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr










Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr









Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Răzvan Church (1597-1707), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Biserica Răzvan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sfântu Gheorghe Square and Răzvan Church (1707), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











C. A. Rosetti Square and statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Greek Church (1900) and Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Traian Street and Fire Tower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Magazia, Neamț County*

Magazia, Neamț County​











A village with 694 inhabitants in Stânișoara Mountains

Ștefan Alexandrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...









PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orlești village and Olt River, Vâlcea County*

Orlești village and Olt River, Vâlcea County​









Claudiu Gâscanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park














Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr











Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petru Vodă, Stânișoarei Mountains*

Petru Vodă, Stânișoarei Mountains​











Is a village with 1,473 inhabitants surrounded by cold mountains covered in magnificent forests. 

With some occasion, I spent one month in a place in these mountains and the nature is very pristine, solemn and refreshing.















Călin Apetroaie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













Badi1976 ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Ridge seen from Râșnov Citadel*

Piatra Craiului Ridge seen from Râșnov Citadel​











The fortress was built mainly in 14th century

Badi1976​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

Arad













Arad, Romania by Bogdan Tudor Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains*

Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains​












Is a recently developed resort, located at 1,600 m elevation at the foothill of Păpuşa Peak in the Parâng Mountains.
























Sunset over the clouds by AlexTalmaciu, on Flickr










Frosty by AlexTalmaciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​












One of the around 25 larger span bridges over the mouth of tributary rivers and brooks. 



Danube by AlexTalmaciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni: Cantacuzino Castle*

Bușteni: Cantacuzino Castle​











Inaugurated in 1911, was built in Neoromanian style for prince Gheorghe Grigore Cantacuzino, from the noble Cantacuzino family, which gave several rulers of Wallachia and which was descending from Byzantine emperors.

castlelifeblog.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​











Lucian Amariei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












CEC Bank Palace (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Greek Church (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains: Râmeț Valley*

Trascău Mountains: Râmeț Valley











Valea Rametului - printre stanci by BogdanGoim, on Flickr













Panorama la Ramet by BogdanGoim, on Flickr











Flori in muntii Trascaului - Ramet by BogdanGoim, on Flickr









Valea Rametului by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park










El Dorado by AlexBobica, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

Măcin Mountains National Park​









First photo: a salt lake

parcmacin.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...











PRIMEVAL said:


> Măcin Mountains National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Localities in Mureș County*

Localities in Mureș County​











This is perhaps the most diverse county in Romania, comprising:
- a part of the majoritary Hungarian Székely Land, with its main center - Târgu Mureș
- the Saxon Seat of Sighișoara and the Saxon city of Reghin
- the Defile of Mureș with predominantly Romanian villages
- as part of the Transylvanian Plain, with villages being either Romanian or Hungarian (in past also Saxon)
- a part of the former comitatus of Cetatea de Baltă, on the valleys of Mureș and Târnava Mică rivers.


The surface is 6,714 km² and the population 550,846 (densityy 82 / km²): 52% Romanians, 38% Hungarians, 9% Roma. Is the county with highest percentage of Roma people.




Photos by Dorin Gherman​








*Dumbrăvioara / Sáromberke* - Székely Land, the village has 15239 Hungarians, 75 Romanians and 33 Roma. Teleki Castle was built in 1759. In village's cemetery is the crypt of Teleki noble family, built in 1803.















































*Bâra / Berekeresztúr* - Székely Land, 163 inhabitants, 159 of them Hungarians. The Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian, former Catholic) church was built in 1385 and modified later.

























*Beu / Székelybő* - Székely Land, 93 inhabitants, 92 of them Hungarians. The wooden Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church (first photo) was built in 1784.










































*Mura Mică* - Reghin area, 46 Romanians, 14 Hungarians. The wooden Orthodox church dates from 17th century.






























*Petelea / Petele* - Reghin area, 1357 Romanians, 944 Roma, 117 Hungarians, 36 Germans.






























*Troița / Szentháromság * - Székely Land, 815 Hungarians, 5 Roma. The Orthodox wooden church dates from 1775.



























*Poarta* - Transylvanian Plain, 192 inhabitants, 188 of them Romanians.































*Glodeni / Marossárpatak* - Székely Land, 2239 Hungarians, 169 Romanians, 108 Roma. Near the Teleki Castle there is a group of statues representing the Princes of Transylvania.











































*Goreni* - Transylvanian Plain, 363 Romanians, 219 Hungarians, 108 Roma. On the hill is the Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church built in 17th century, modified later.



























*Moșuni / Székelymoson* - Székely Land, 189 Romanians, 90 Hungarians,14 Roma. In photo: the Orthodox church, 1935.
































*Dedrad / Deutsch-Zepling* - Transylvanian Plain, 1394 Romanians, 51 Germans, 50 Hungarians, 31 Roma. In photo: the village club, the school and the the Evangelical (Lutheran Saxon) church built in 1884.




























*Nadășa* - Reghin area, 275 Romanians, 6 Hungarians. The wooden Orthodox church dates from 1712.


























*Păsăreni / Backamadaras* - Székely Land, 862 Hungarians, 41 Roma, 15 Romanians. Fountain from 1946.

























*Batos / Botsch* - Transylvanian Plain, 895 Romanians, 367 Hungarians, 54 Roma, 37 Germans. The Evangelical (Lutheran Saxon) church was built in 15th century and modified in 1782. The tower dates from 1638.


























*Hărțău / Harcó* - Transylvanian Plain, 186 Hungarians, 60 Romanians, 50 Roma.

























*Voivodeni / * - Transylvanian Plain, 1058 Hungarians, 466 Romanians, 144 Roma. In photo: Zichy Castle from 1779.


























*Lăureni / Kisszentlőrinc* - Székely Land, 152 Romanians, 105 Roma, 38 Hungarians.

























*Roteni / Harasztkerék* - Székely Land, 796 Hungarians, 10 Roma, 8 Romanians.































*Ghinești / Geges* - Székely Land, 364 Hungarians, 17 Roma. the Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church was built in 1839 on the place of older, 17th century church.



























*Rigmani / Rigmány* - Reghin area, 277 inhabitants, all Hungarians. The Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church was built in 1667.































*Maiad / Nyomát* - Székely Land, 318 Hungarians, 85 Roma, 11 Romanians. In village are several interesting churches belonging to various denominations In photo: the two churches in the village's center: on the right, the Unitarian (Hungarian) one built (as a Catholic church) in 13th century, conserving Romanesque murals. On the left, the wooden belfry of the Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church built in 1634. Between them, the belfry of the Unitarian church.




























*Vădaș / Vadasd*- Székely Land, 368 Hungarians, 31 Roma. Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church built in 1884 with the pieces of a older, Gothic church.





























*Ogra / Marosugra* - former Cetatea de Baltă comitatus, 613 Romanians, 513 Hungarians, 435 Roma. In photo: the 18th century Haller Castle.















































*Băgaciu / Bogeschdorf* - former Cetatea de Baltă comitatus, 693 Roma, 567 Romanians, 65 Hungarians, 17 Germans.



























*Porumbeni / Galambod* - Transylvanian Plain, 330 Hungarians, 148 Romanians, 77 Roma. the wooden Reformed (Calvinist Hungarian) church was built in 1725 and is part of a group of interesting group of similar churches in the area.
























*Sânpaul / Kerelőszentpál* - former Cetatea de Baltă comitatus, 685 Roma, 494 Hungarians, 459 Romanians. The complex of the Baroque Haller Castle is an advanced state of ruin, with main building partly collapsed. In photo: one of the annexes of the castle (a storehouse).



























*Târnăveni / Dicsőszentmárton* - former Cetatea de Balră comitatus. An old town that turned into an industrial city in 20th century, presently with 19,231 Romanians, 4k,721 Hungarians, 2,568 Roma, 105 Germans etc.































*Târgu Mureș / * - the county capital, with 127,849 inhabitants, 52% Romanians, 50% Hungarians, 2.5% Roma etc.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​










Florin Mija​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borca and Mădei, Bistrița Valley*

Borca and Mădei, Bistrița Valley​






madei-romania.blogspot.ro​



*Borca*







































*Mădei*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Florin Mija​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sacalin Island, Danube Delta*

Sacalin Island, Danube Delta













Antal_VET​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​











rucsacdemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​













The park covers 1,488 km² and is populated with many bears, lynxes, wolves etc. More info on website.

rucsacdemunte.blogspot.ro1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​












Connects the depressions Țara Dornelor (Land of Dorne) and Câmpulung Moldovenesc, between Giumalău Mountains and Obcina Mestecăniș Mountain.

nebhotep.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm, Dobruja*

Lake Razelm, Dobruja















Part of Danube Delta Biosphere

racul albastru 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bădeni village and Leaota Mountains, Land of Muscel*

Bădeni village and Leaota Mountains, Land of Muscel​












Seen from Mățău Mountain (1,017 m, near Mioarele on map) 

Flavius Stroe​






















*Folklore from Muscel*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horaița Monastery, Stânișoarei Mountains*

Horaița Monastery, Stânișoarei Mountains​










Deep isolated in the serene forests of Stânișoarei, was certified in 1428 as a parochial church and was established as a monastery in 1824. The massive church with 1.6 - 4 m thick stone walls is from 1867.

scheia.iasi.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​











Alin Ciprian Ciulă​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

beautiful! one day I'll come visite Romenia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Thank you and be welcomed! 

Defile of Jiu National Park

























Adreian Mateiaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​











Video: Orient Express train passing through Sinaia.
Photo: old tree at Peleș Castle





















Зоран Станковић​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila
































Radu Aramă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me














Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dinamo Sports Park (established 1948), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Quito Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Kiseleff Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Mavrogheni Church (1787), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Romanian Academy (building from 1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Roman sarcophagi in courtyard of Romanian Academy, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​









pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dorobanț, a village near Iași*

Dorobanț, a village near Iași​










tedyb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghindărești / Новенькое, a Lipovan Russian village in Dobruja*

Ghindărești / Новенькое, a Lipovan Russian village in Dobruja​











The village is situated in a remote and mirific area, on the Cremenea Branch of Danube, surrounded by marshes, steppic fields and other types of ecosystems.

From the 1923 inhabitants, 97% are Lipovan Russians, an ethnic - religious group that split in 17th century from the main church and Russia and found refuge in Romania to escape religious persecutions.

The village was founded during the last wave of Lipovan migration and was first certifieed in 1837.


ghindaresticity.wordpress.com 1 2 3​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Did not know that Romania has a population Lipovan, and even more so that you their greatest community. Perhaps they are the "pure-blooded Russian" and bearers of Russian culture. Thank you PRIMEVAL kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipovan church in Sarichioi / Сарикёй, on Lake Razelm*



Zig_Zag said:


> Did not know that Romania has a population Lipovan, and even more so that you their greatest community. Perhaps they are the "pure-blooded Russian" and bearers of Russian culture. Thank you PRIMEVAL kay:


Is a community with interesting culture and well preserved, archaic lifestyle, especially those from Delta, who live in very isolated villages (accesible only by boat, without roads).


Here is a list of older posts in this thread about Lipovans:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=18355226

Here are photos and a movie made by me in Periprava, a Lipovan village in Delta (probably the most authentic locality from there): 8846, 8847, 8848, 8849.


Next days I will post images of Lipovan churches from Moldavia.






Lipovan church in Sarichioi / Сарикёй, on Lake Razelm​







Built in 1866.

greendestination.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei from the road, Bukovina*

Vatra Dornei from the road, Bukovina​











Alina Filipescu​


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Visually informative. Thanks, Primeval.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Luduș / Marosludas, Mureș County*

Thank you Lochinvar and thank you all for likes! 




Luduș / Marosludas, Mureș County​









A town on Mureș River, with a population of 15,328 (66% Romanians, 23% Hungarians, 6% Roma). Certified in 1333, it was long time a village, in 19th century starting to have an urban character.

Ivan Kolozov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salt canyon at Praid, Székely Land*

Salt canyon at Praid, Székely Land













Prin canionul de sare Praid 2 by BogdanGoim, on Flickr









Prin canionul de sare Praid pano by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roma caravan near Filiași, Oltenian Plain*

Roma caravan near Filiași, Oltenian Plain​










AVO_BL​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church in Pleșești, Vâlcea County*

Church in Pleșești, Vâlcea County​










Built in 1793, the exterior paintings are from 1828.

@christake​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Polonă (Polish) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ministry of Education (palace built between 1880-1920), Bucarest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Constantin Stahi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bradu village, Bistricioara Valley, Neamț County*

Bradu village, Bistricioara Valley, Neamț County​












Bistricioara is the main tributary of Bistrița. The river is 64 km long, springs in Transylvania and empties in Moldavia in the Izvoru Muntelui reservoir.

Bradu is situated near the border between Moldavia and Transylvania, at the foot of Ceahlău Massif. As with the villages in Oltenia near the border with Transylvania, the foklore on Bistricioara Valley is a blend of Transylvanian and Moldavian elements.

samgrinties.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostrov, Dobruja*

Ostrov, Dobruja​











flochloandcoavelo.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hosman / Holzmengen, Hârtibaciu Valley, Saxon Land*

Hosman / Holzmengen, Hârtibaciu Valley, Saxon Land​ 












Hârtibaciu Valley is the most remote and genuine of the former seven Saxon districts. Its capital was at Nocrich (near Hosman). The area has the shape of a triangle or trapezium between Sibiu, Sighișoara and Brașov. 

It is an 1,293 km² plateau crossed by the River Hârtibaciu (88 km) and its tributaries. Maps of the area.

Andrei668​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)*

Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)​










Photos are from Cazanele Mari and Cazanele Mici (the Great Boilers and the Small Boilers), the narrowest points of the 135 km long canyon






















cazaneledunarii.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie seaside resort*

Eforie seaside resort​









The photo is taken on the lakeside


Summer sunset by mi.tudor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Larga Jijia, Iași County*

Larga Jijia, Iași County












Regiotrans 97 at Larga Jijia by mi.tudor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tudora, Botoșani County*

Tudora, Botoșani County​










GeoBulancea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman bas relief from Murfatlar, Dobruja*

Roman bas relief from Murfatlar, Dobruja​









Now in the Lapidarium section of the National History Museum in Bucharest

Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

Bihor Mountains​











Situated in the center of Western Carpathians (commonly named Apuseni), Bihor Mountains host most of the karst objectives in Apuseni Nature Park.

Mircea Dan Petrescu​










































































































































*Vidra de Sus* - born house of Avram Iancu (1824 - 1872), 1848 revolutionary.




























*Church in Costești*




























*Jgheabului Gorges*













































*Căput Cave*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Găujani, Land of Loviștea, Oltenia*

Găujani, Land of Loviștea, Oltenia​












sima vio 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​











patricianegrea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Portiței, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Gura Portiței, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve

















Gura Portiței is an an area on the strip of land separating Lake Razelm from Black Sea. In this place, there is a break in the land and the waters of Razelm communicate with the sea.


Gura Portitei (41) by DianaIS, on Flickr










Apus din barca - Gura Portitei. Aprilie 2010 by DianaIS, on Flickr

















Gura Portitei (10) by DianaIS, on Flickr










Gura portitei - aprilie 2010 (1) by DianaIS, on Flickr










vacanta aprilie ro 2010 939 by DianaIS, on Flickr











Gura Pörtitei (4) by DianaIS, on Flickr







Gura Portitei (4) by DianaIS, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț: the Cucuteni Museum*

Piatra Neamț: the Cucuteni Museum​










The famous pottery of the Cucuteni Neolithic Culture was produced 6,000 - 5,000 years ago. 

The museum in Piatra Neamț boasts with the most significant collection of Cucuteni pottery in the world.

.imperatortravel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăpuș village and Țibleș Mountains*

Lăpuș village and Țibleș Mountains​










Alina Filip​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​











Mihai Ionașcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reed harvesting at Sălcioara, Dobruja*

Reed harvesting at Sălcioara, Dobruja​











ioandanalache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Florești, Vaslui County*

Florești, Vaslui County​









The village and the monastery established in 1590, rebuilt later and in present form being a Neogothic complex from 1844-1883.

Ioan Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Precupeții Vechi Church (1773) and Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Dimitrie Orbescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Xenopol Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Florin Vasilache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​










guideinretezatmountains.blogspot.ro/2014/01/iarna-pe-vf-retezat-ian-2014.html​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​











They extend on ~900 km² and reach 2,192 m.

Alin Ciprian Ciulă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Posada, Prahova Valley*

Posada, Prahova Valley​










iongeotamasURL]http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34067033​














​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr








Roman Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Roman Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page:*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moisei Monastery, Maramureș*

Moisei Monastery, Maramureș​











Established in 1599, it was a "metoc" (affiliated monastery or skete) of Putna Monastery in Moldavia. The present wooden church dates from 1672 (in photo only its tower is visible) and is painted inside in 1699. The stone church dates from 1911.

Vladimír Liška​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Moastery, Bukovina*

Putna Moastery, Bukovina​












Established in 1466, Treasure tower from 1481, church from 1466-1662, walls from 17-18th centuries.

Gabriel Avramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărbulețu, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Bărbulețu, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​











nazalefty 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ferry and custom point on Danube at Bechet, Oltenia*

Ferry and custom point on Danube at Bechet, Oltenia​











Bechet is a town with 3,657 inhabitants on Danube, across the Bulgarian city of Oryahovo.

mukallita.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Dropia, Dobruja*

Near Dropia, Dobruja​













Florinachis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​





tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro 1 2​



There are over 1,500 known caves on the park's territory
























*Gemănata Pothole*




















*Ghețarul de la Bârsa ice cave*






















*Feredeu Waterfall*























*Tăul Negru (Black Pond)*

























*Vărășoaia Glade*













































*Ponor Glade*





























































*Ponor Siphon*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț and Agapia Monasteries, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Neamț and Agapia Monasteries, Neamț County, Moldavia​








Alin Popescu 1 2 3 4 5 6​




*Neamț Monastery* - exterior detail of the church and crown of Stephen the Great (15th century)

















































*Agapia Monastery* - the main church is famous for being painted by Nicolae Grigorescu (the most influential Romanian painter) in 1858.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga ski resort, Baiului Mountains*

Azuga ski resort, Baiului Mountains​











Florinachis​



















76375598


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through the Moldavian Plateau near Petre;ti, Bacău County*

Road through the Moldavian Plateau near Petrești, Bacău County​













Ady Dangă​

























*Găiceana village* from the same area


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghinești / Geges, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Ghinești / Geges, Székely Land, Transylvania​











A village with 364 Hungarians and 17 Roma

MMV​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Epiphany on Borcea Branch of Danube at Făcăeni, Muntenia*

Epiphany on Borcea Branch of Danube at Făcăeni, Muntenia​












biblioteca-facaeni.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár











Saint Michael Cathedral Cluj by Ady Negrean, on Flickr












Orthodox Cathedral Cluj by Ady Negrean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Negustori Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Latin Underpass, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Latin Underpass, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Lipscani Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Edgar Quinet Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Revolution Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

As always, very nice photos PRIMEVAL. ​




Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt / Armenopolis - by me





It is a town in Cluj County (in the historical region of Transylvania). It is located 45 km from Cluj-Napoca on the Someşul Mic River, and has a population of 20,203.
Gherla is the seat of the Ordinariate for Catholics of Armenian Rite in Romania as well as that of a Greek-Catholic diocese – the Cluj-Gherla Diocese.





Stephen the Great street with the Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) in the background​













The former Greek-Catholic Cathedral (1905), now the main orthodox church in the town:​













Because the cathedral was not restituted to the Greek Catholic community ,a new church is now under construction and is almost finished:​














Also ,from 1990 till now the community use this chapel:​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos Primeval and Pop 

Hopefully I shall visit Romania during summer..wish me luck.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Salt Mine*

Have a nice trip and if need any advice or help before or after arriving here, tell me 

Slănic Salt Mine​









Florinachis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jitia, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

Jitia, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia​











sorinprof.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:



PRIMEVAL said:


> Slănic Salt Mine​
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















PRIMEVAL said:


> Jitia, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerials of Făgăraș Mountains*

Aerials of Făgăraș Mountains​










DXT1 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains in moonlight*

Bihor Mountains in moonlight













Night hut... by lolo7655, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the Parliament Palace*

Bucharest - the Parliament Palace​










wide-wallpapers.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metropolitan Orthodox Cathedral in Sibiu*

Metropolitan Orthodox Cathedral in Sibiu​











Built in 1902-1906, eight nearby houses had to be demolished, as well as the little Greek church built in 1799 that had heretofore served as a cathedral. The plan, by Virgil Nagy and Iosif Kamner of Budapest, was chosen from among designs submitted by 31 mainly Austrian and Hungarian architects.

The cathedral is 53 long, 25 m wide, the dome 34 m high on the exterior and 15m in diameter, the spires are 43 m high.



Catedrala ortodoxa din Sibiu by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlciu Branch of Danube at Chișcani, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

Vâlciu Branch of Danube at Chișcani, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia​











valentin.c​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Panaci and Glodu, Bistrița Mountains, Moldavia*

Panaci and Glodu, Bistrița Mountains, Moldavia​






Sorin Rusu 1 2 3 4​



*Panaci*










































*Glodu*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văsoaia, Zarand Mountains, Crișana*

Văsoaia, Zarand Mountains, Crișana​












cristho​


----------



## greekalmost (Jan 28, 2012)

Romania is one of the most beautiful countries in Europe!:banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Thank you Greekalmost and thank you all for likes!


Transfăgărășan Highway​









stadrean 1 2 3 4 5 6​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia













Vidra Lake,Romania by resy75, on Flickr










Transalpina ski resort,Romania by resy75, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Train near Porț, Sălaj County, Crișana*

Train near Porț, Sălaj County, Crișana​











Dezső Szilágyi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​











Including Suzana Monastery, established in 1840, present church from 1882. Last photo: Cheia Resort

Florin Curcă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "White Church" in Baia, Moldavia*

The "White Church" in Baia, Moldavia​











The village was Moldavia's first capital in 14th century, the town being established in 13th century by Saxons from Transylvania, as seen in the ruined Catholic Cathedral from 1410.

The White Church was built by Stephen the Great in 1467, after the Battle of Baia with Matthias Corvinus.

BogdanGoim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nufăru, on Sfântu Gheorghe branch of Danube Delta*

Nufăru, on Sfântu Gheorghe branch of Danube Delta​










Until 1968, the village was called Prislav. In 10-14th centuries here was a Byzantine settlement called Proslavita, on the promontory in the photo being the fortified area. 

The name of this medieval town is connected with the one of Pereieslavets, a city that was the capital of the First Bulgar Empire for some time. Pereieslavets was not yet identified archaeologically.

sebi_2569​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov seen from the Bunloc Hill*

Brașov seen from the Bunloc Hill​










Bunloc is an 1,185 m high hill or mountain above the town of Săcele (which is part of the conurbation of Brașov). this hill is continued by the Piatra Mare Massif.

Bunloc is a wellknown touristic place for more than a century for the people of Brașov and not only.

stadrean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Royal Castle, Sinaia*

Peleș Royal Castle, Sinaia












DSC_3396 by nadrian, on Flickr









DSC_3419 by nadrian, on Flickr













DSC_3447 by nadrian, on Flickr










DSC_3459 by nadrian, on Flickr













DSC_3371 by nadrian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ady Endre / Adyfalva village, former Sălaj Comitatus*

Ady Endre / Adyfalva village, former Sălaj Comitatus​










Before 1957, the village was named Micențiu / Érmindszent. Then, the name was changed in honour of Hungarian poet Endre Ady, born here in 1877. Endre Ady (Endre is the given name and Ady the family name, in Hungarian language the family name being put first) was the first modern and the greatest 20th century Hungarian poet. 

The preserved native house (in photo) dates from middle of 19th century and is in the manner of the vernacular architecture of the Pannonian Plain, covered with reed. In the same courtyard there is another, newer building that also belonged to the poet's family. Both houses host together the Ady Endre Memorial Museum.

The new name of the village in Hungarian, Adyfalva, means "Ady's Village".

mihike​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Painted Paleochristian tomb in Constanța (ancient Tomis)*

Painted Paleochristian tomb in Constanța (ancient Tomis)​











Constanța, under the name Tomis, was founded by Greek colonists around the year 600 BCE. In 1st century CE, together with all Dobruja (then called Scythia Minor) it became part of the Moesia province of the Roman Empire but maintained an autonomy, like other Greek cities in region. Up to its end around 7th century CE, Tomis was dominated by Greek culture, as seen in the predominance of the Greek inscriptions over the Roman ones. 


During the persecutions, in Dobruja were recorded many Christian martyrs. In 4th century Christianity became the dominant religion and several churches were built in the Dobrujan cities. Tomis, as the main city of Scythia Minor, has had some of the most imposing of these Paleochristian churches and was the seat of a bishopric, the bishops from here taking part at the first, second and third Ecumenical Councils.


The Painted Hypogean (located under earth surface) Tomb, a type common in Roman Empire, was discovered in 1988. Situated outside the walls of the ancient city, in an area where other ancient burials were found, thisone escaped the looters from antiquity. It dates from early 4th century and the symbolism of the paintings shows the transition from Paganism to Christianity, combining motifs from both traditions.


O. Liviu Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

Humor Monastery, Bukovina

















SzaniUherkovich 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Sud Resort, Dobruja*

Eforie Sud Resort, Dobruja​










Eforie Sud was founded by the aristocrat Ion Movilă in 1899, when he erected a hotel named Băile Movilă (Movilă Spa). In 1928, the spa was renamed Carmen-Sylva, after the pen name of Queen Elisabeth of Romania. In 1950, after the establishment of the Communist regime, the name of the city was changed to Vasile Roaită to honor a railway worker shot dead during the Griviţa Strike of 1933. In 1962, the city was renamed yet again to Eforie Sud.


Formally, the city is composed of Eforie Sud, the administrative centre, and Eforie Nord, a dependent village. 

eforie.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица*

Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица​












In 17th century, Agadici is mentioned here, a Serbian village founded during the Turkish occupation and bearing a Turkish name. Turks started mining works but left them in 1688. In 1703, a German Catholic parish is mentioned, certifying that at that time the Austrian empire already colonized German workers here. Soon after, 693 Tyrolean workers are brought here. In 1723, the Banat mining administration was moved from Timișoara to Oravița and in 1729 the first mining school is opened here.


After the destruction of Moscopole (the main Aromanian settlement in Balkans, now in Albania) in 1769, wealthy Aromanian merchants settled the town. The Aromanian and German communities were defining culturally the locality in late 18th - early 19th century. The Aromanians built in 1817 the beautiful Theatre, the oldest preserved in Romania. 


In 1854, the oldest railway on the territory of Romania is built, linking Oravița with Baziaș, a small locality on Danube, from where the coal was transported upstream to the industrial centers in Austrian empire.


In 1863 is opened the Oravița - Anina Railway, the second oldest in Romania and one of the finest in Europe, nickanmed "The Banat Semmering".


In 2002 were living here 11,972 Romanians, 376 Roma, 222 Germans, 155 Hungarians, 84 Serbs, 17 Czechs, 15 Ukrainians etc.


The Orthodox church in photo was built by Aromanians in Baroque style in 1784.


Ivan Қolovoz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vama, Bukovina*

Near Vama, Bukovina​












George Chivu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery, Oltenia














1693

cdcamelia.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târnava / Großprobstdorf, Saxon seat of Mediaș, Transylvania*

Târnava / Großprobstdorf, Saxon seat of Mediaș, Transylvania​











In village is a fortified church whose painted altar (now at Brukental Museum in Sibiu) is one of the finest works of medieval art in Transylvania.

Bogdan Zaharie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Archaeological excavations at Hârșova, Dobruja*

Archaeological excavations at Hârșova, Dobruja​












Hârșova is known for its Roman - Byzantine site of ancient Carsium, but the archaologists in photo work on a level belonging to a Neolithic tell from Gumelnița Culture (6,500 - 6,000 years old), situated on Danube's terraces.

cimec.ro​


----------



## divassharma (Mar 6, 2014)

These picture are related to romania, I love it red flowers.. its so beautiful..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț County 1980s promotional movie*

Neamț County 1980s promotional movie​









Touristic movie made during the communist regime. Images are with:

- Neamț Citadel (14-15th centuries) - 0:55
- Neamț Monastery (14-19th centuries) - 1:19, 13:28
- Sihăstria Monastery (17-20th centuries) - 1:33, 12:50
- Piatra Neamț - 1:50
- Monumental Catholic church (1984) from Adjudeni / Dzsidafalva. Certified in 1455 and described in 1597 as a Hungarian Catholic settlement, the village population speak today Romanian, while preserving the Catholic faith. An archaic form of Hungarian (archaic due to isolation) was spoken until 19th century
- Durău Resort and Monastery - 11:00
- Agapia Monastery (17-19th centuries): 12:10
- Secu Monastery (1602) - 14:55, 17:36
- Buhalnița Monastery (17-19th centuries) - 17:48


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis - by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Ionuț Nechita​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia / Mankalya, Dobruja*

Mangalia / Mankalya, Dobruja​










Oldest mosque in Romania, built in 1575 by Esmahan, daughter of Ottoman sultan Selim II.

editiadesud.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila Shipyard*

Brăila Shipyard​











STX Europe AS was until recently a subsidiary of the South Korean industrial chaebol STX Corporation, the largest shipbuilding group in Europe and the fourth largest in the world.

STX Europe has two shipyards in Romania, in Brăila and Tulcea, the steel hulls for most of STX Europe's new building projects being built here. The yard in Brăila has a 1300 m long outfitting quay, facilities for simultaneous mounting or repairing of 12 vessels and equipped with multiple 50t portal cranes. The mounting platform and launching berth have capacity for vessels up to 135 x 23 m and a maximum launching and lifting weight of 2500t respectively 2200t.

Braila Pe Bune​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

Vrancea Mountains​











1,500 km² of forests, cliffs, canyons, wild rivers, mountain villages, home of Europe's healthiest bear population 

ellatuvenie.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coșoteni, Romanian Plain, Muntenia*

Coșoteni, Romanian Plain, Muntenia​











In this village separated by a forest from the city of Roșiorii de Vede, there is a church built in 1674, one of the few old structures in the Romanian Plain, the vast flat area in Southern Romania, covering 52,500 km², close to a quarter from country's surface.

pavelcmirea 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hărman / Honigberg, Saxon Seat of Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Hărman / Honigberg, Saxon Seat of Land of Bârsa, Transylvania










Harman Fortified Church in Romania by indiepepe, on Flickr












Harman Fortified Church in Romania by indiepepe, on Flickr









Harman Fortified Church in Romania by indiepepe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrified coral reefs in Dobruja*

Petrified coral reefs in Dobruja​










Near Dobrogea Gorges reserve

ANITNOEL​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













The Romanian Airmen Heroes Memorial (1935), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Mountains*

Ciuc / Csíki Mountains​












Situated between the depressions of Ciuc to the west (Székely Land, Transylvania) and Comănești to the east (Moldavia) and between Hășmaș and Tarcău mountains to the north and Nemira Mountains to the south, Ciuc extend on 44 x 50 km, having a surface of 1,250 km² and reaching 1,553 m.

In second photo, in backdrop can be seen the Hășmaș Ridge, with the Lonely Stone group of rocks to the right.

Otília Szabó 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina















1488-1547


DSC05413 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr













DSC05433 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr












DSC05422 by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele, Greek village in Dobruja*

Izvoarele, Greek village in Dobruja​











This is the same village with the one presented on previous page. Later I've read and found out that apparently is the Greekest locality in Romania, with a population of 1157 Greeks and 507 Romanians. Most Greeks have Romanian names but speak Greek as their mother tongue. 


It is also the oldest extant Greek community in Romania, established 200 years ago, although the Greek history in Romania is much older and richer, with the first Greek colonies founded in 7th-6th centuries BCE on Black Sea sore, then with the predominance of Greek culture and alphabet in Scythia Minor (Dobruja) in Antiquity, with the Byzantine rule in the same Dobruja and influence in al, Romanian territories and toward the modern age with the Phanariot rule in 18th - early 19th century in Wallachia and Moldavia, when Greek culture again was predominant to the extent many boyars were speaking Greek and through the monasteries under Greek control, a third of principalities' agricultural production was going toward Greece. Today, in Romania live 6,513 Greeks.



Due to isolation among the hills of Măcin Mountains, the Greeks in Izvoarele have preserved well their traditions, like the Horhumbal and Elefterio customs.










1qtoddy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpeni, the "capital" of Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

Câmpeni, the "capital" of Land of Motzi, Transylvania​










The town (population 8,080) is situated in the heart of Apuseni Mountains (most common name for Western Carpathians) and was in last centuries its main center. Around 1750, it had a population of 5,400, more than the cities of Alba Iulia or Târgu Mureș at the time.


Because of political - economical opression during Hungarian and Austrian rule, it was always a poor region, although the richest gold ores in Europe are found here, a place from where immense fortunes have been transported abroad during Roman, medieval and pre-modern ages. And today the situation is relatively the same, poverty, while the political-economical mafia try to get its hold on Apuseni's gold. 


The discrepancy between the richness of the soil resources and poverty of the inhabitants made the area the center of 1784 and 1848 Romanian revolts and today, one of the main centers of anti-corporation protests that aim to stop the destruction of the envirnment and and of the historical heritage at Ro;ia Montană.

Sorin Nistor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava Plateau, Bukovina*

Suceava Plateau, Bukovina​










Suceava Plateau, part of the Moldavian Plateau (extending in eastern Romania, Republic of Moldavia and parts of Ukraine), is a hilly or flat area around the city of Suceava.


Like the mountainous part of Bukovina, the plateau is a zone with people living an archaic lifestyle, with many folk customs and strong religious traditions, while mantaining high standards in the care for the cleaninliness of the environment and for the aspect of public and private spaces.


spetcu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains & National Park*

Călimani Mountains & National Park​











Vastest wilderness in Romania, the range extend on 6,400 km² and the park on 240 km².

revelatiidecafenea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​










Last but one photo: Turnu Monastery. Last photo: train in Olt Defile.

revelatiidecafenea.blogspot.ro1 2 3​


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Beautiful Romania!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sic / Szék ,Cluj county



According to the census made in 2011, the village population of Sic village is 2,459.Most inhabitants are Hungarians (93.78%) with a Romanian minority (3.58%).From the religious point of view, most people are Reformed (73.32%), but there are minorities of Seventh-day Adventists (9.92%), Roman Catholics (6.43%), Orthodox (3.66% ) and Pentecostal (2.77%).​








La joc by heticobai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*



Thermo said:


> Beautiful Romania!


Thank you Thermo and thank you all for likes!
Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve















Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Traian Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr
















Greek Church (1900), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Moșilor Street and Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr























Caimatei Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Tudor Arghezi Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr


















Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Paris Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

 Gutâi Mountains​









revelatiidecafenea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau Saxon Citadel, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau Saxon Citadel, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​












14th century. On the same rock, in antiquity stood the Dacian city Cumidava.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​











isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​








Iancu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains*

Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains​













Iancu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cucuteni - a civilisation older than Mesopotamia*

Cucuteni - a civilisation older than Mesopotamia​












Cucuteni is a Neolithic–Eneolithic archaeological culture which existed from approximately 4800 to 3000 BCE, from the Carpathian Mountains to the Dniester and Dnieper regions in modern-day Romania, Moldova, and Ukraine.


One of the most notable aspects of this culture was the periodic destruction of settlements, with each single-habitation site having a roughly 60 to 80 year lifetime. The purpose of burning these settlements is a subject of debate among scholars; some of the settlements were reconstructed several times on top of earlier habitational levels, preserving the shape and the orientation of the older buildings. One particular location, the Poduri site (Romania), revealed thirteen habitation levels that were constructed on top of each other over many years.


In terms of overall size, some of Cucuteni-Trypillian cities had a population of 15,000, as large as (or perhaps even larger than) the more famous city-states of Sumer in the Fertile Crescent, and these Eastern European settlements predate the Sumerian cities by more than half of a millennium.

















dumitruagachi.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains seen from the Hațeg Depression*

Retezat Mountains seen from the Hațeg Depression​












Mircea Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Moldova Nouă, Iron Gates Nature Park, Banat*

Danube at Moldova Nouă, Iron Gates Nature Park, Banat​











Here begins the defile of the river and the territory of the nature park

Marius Pistol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romanian Navy in Black Sea*

Romanian Navy in Black Sea​











In second photo, only one of the helicopters is Romanian


140312-N-EI510-811.jpg by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr










140312-N-EI510-680.jpg by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cucuteni - a civilisation older than Mesopotamia*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Cucuteni - a civilisation older than Mesopotamia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...














PRIMEVAL said:


> Retezat Mountains seen from the Hațeg Depression​
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Danube at Moldova Nouă, Iron Gates Nature Park, Banat​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța, ancient Tomis*

Constanța, ancient Tomis​











jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif











A beauitfull place by Krullness, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​









vlavioano i. 1 2 3 4 5​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mineri, a village near Tulcea, Dobruja*

Mineri, a village near Tulcea, Dobruja​










Mineri is a village part of Somova commune, situated at the limit of Somova Marshes, 3 km fromTulcea city.

First photo: view from the village with Tulcea city in backdrop.

Second photo: view toward Somova.

radu-constantin 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park












IR 1645 Bucuresti-Targu Mures by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu Reservoir, Grohotis Mountains, Muntenia*

Paltinu Reservoir, Grohotis Mountains, Muntenia​











misa2525​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Days of Hungarian Culture in Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

The Days of Hungarian Culture in Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​










Each year in August in Cluj take place a series of festivities that comemorates two events:
-the granting of town privileges to Cluj in 1316
-the founding of the Hungarian medieval state by Saint Stephen, King of Hungary.


I wished to post a photo with the National Day of Hungary and Hungarians that is celebrated today (15th March) but couldn't find one good enough.



Cluj by bogdan_okro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Harghita County, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Somewhere in Harghita County, Székely Land, Transylvania​










GyurIca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More from the Cucuteni Neolithic Culture*

More from the Cucuteni Neolithic Culture​











Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calvini, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Calvini, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia​











The village was founded at the end of 17th century by German colonists originary from today Hungary, who were of Calvinist faith.

In photo: suspension bridge over Bâsca Chiojdului River.

Laurențiu Grigorescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube beach at Călărași, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

Danube beach at Călărași, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia​











Ion Viorel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surroundings of Dej city, Transylvanian Plain*

Surroundings of Dej city, Transylvanian Plain​












clagev 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The forgotten realm of Sohodol Plateau, Oltenia*

The forgotten realm of Sohodol Plateau, Oltenia​











Vâlcan and Mehedinți Mountains


DSCN2494 by d duck1, on Flickr











DSCN2496 by d duck1, on Flickr












DSCN2463 by d duck1, on Flickr








DSCN2424 by d duck1, on Flickr















DSCN2454 by d duck1, on Flickr










DSCN2428 by d duck1, on Flickr











DSCN2411 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Popoiu, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

Popoiu, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia​












szürke​






























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sagna, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Sagna, Neamț County, Moldavia​











The first wooden church was built in 1530 and was reconstructed several times afterward. The present building is from beginning of 18th century.

jurnalulcalatoruluiroman.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​










vlaviano i. 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​











tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













London Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











London Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Paris Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Aleea Modrogan Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















St. Patrick's Day Parade, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr


















21st December Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr



















Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*St. Patrick's Day Parade in Bucharest - by me*

St. Patrick's Day Parade in Bucharest - by me













St. Patrick's Day Parade, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














St. Patrick's Day Parade, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












89249013​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ialomicioara Cave Monastery, Bucegi Mountains*

Ialomicioara Cave Monastery, Bucegi Mountains​












The cave is situated in the vertical wall of a small depression, at 1530 m altitude. 18 m bellow the cave's mouth flows Ialomița River, which springs not far from here.

Before 1924, through the cave was coming out Ialomicioara River ("Small Ialomița"), a tributary of Ialomița, that had the course changed since then.

The cave is one of the most visited in Romania.

The monastery, situated in cave's mouth, was established in 1509 with a wooden church. Before that, the cave was used by the hermits from Bucegi Mountains as a church, a stone situated 200 m inside the cave being the altar table. In 1818 was built the actual wooden church and in 1901 the present cells. 


haipemunteiasi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău Mountains, close to Ghimeș Pass*

Tarcău Mountains, close to Ghimeș Pass​












Akos Bankuti​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dochia Chalet, Ceahlău National Park*

Dochia Chalet, Ceahlău National Park













6:00 - Cabana Dochia by octaav, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains​









With a chalet built around 1900 to resemble a medieval castle

Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​











Damian Horațiu Sultănoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​











bogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch*

Mediaș / Mediasch​










Sebilica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dreptu, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

Dreptu, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia​











[email protected]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea during Navy Day 2013 festivities*

Tulcea during Navy Day 2013 festivities​










.obiectivtulcea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pojarna Massif, Făgăraș Mountains*

Pojarna Massif, Făgăraș Mountains​











vlaviano i.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif​











Florin Curcă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nicula Monastery, Transylvania*

Nicula Monastery, Transylvania​










The main Orthodox pilgrimage center in Transylvania, was founded as a Greek-Catholic monastery in 1702, to venerate an Orthodox icon which supossedly wept in 1669. In 1698 most Transylvanian Romanians converted from Orthodoxism to Greek-Catholicism so the icon was considered part of the new faith as well, as the Greek-Catholic church was a confession with Orthodox rituals but subordinated to Rome.


In 1948 the Greek-Catholic Church was outlawed by the communist regime and their properties given to Orthodox Church. After 1989 the Greek-Catholic Church was re-established but most of the former believers and their descendants prefered to remain Orthodox. 


The old stone church dates from 1705, the wooden church, brought from another village dates from 18th century.

tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Monastery, Ciucaș Mountains, Muntenia*

Cheia Monastery, Ciucaș Mountains, Muntenia​












Established in 1770, the monastery preceded the resort, which began to develop around it. The present church and surrounding buildings are from 1835.

Alexandru Gabriel Tudor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Cavadinești, Galați County, Moldavia*

Near Cavadinești, Galați County, Moldavia​











Paul13​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Repedea / Кривий, Ukrainian village in Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Repedea / Кривий, Ukrainian village in Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​











From 4,684 inhabitants, 97% of inhabitants are Ukrainians, 2% Romanians and 0.3% Roma. Repedea and Poienile de sub Munte (also an Ukrainian village) are the only two localities in the vast wilderness of the Park (1,488 km²).

In village existed until the 1950s a wooden church from 1413, that was destroyed during that heavy winter.

In Maramureș live 34,027 Ukrainians, 6,7% of county's population.



Repedea by Ichim C., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube ferry at Gropeni, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

Danube ferry at Gropeni, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia​









begyi75​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains*

Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains​










marimur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Marga, foothills of Țarcu Mountains, Banat*

Thanks to all for likes!

Marga, foothills of Țarcu Mountains, Banat​










Marga is the last village of Banat near the Iron Gate of Transylvania, a pass that connects the two historical provinces. Here was the place where the Romans entered in Transylvania and conquered the Dacian Kingdom and because of the strategical advantages, they built here the province's capital - Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa.

Marius Maciovan 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Marga, foothills of Țarcu Mountains, Banat​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












London Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Roman Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Sfântul Ștefan Church (1768), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Excellent photos as always!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Blăgești and Cârja, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau*

Blăgești and Cârja, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau​






Paul13 1 2 3​



*Near Blăgești*













































*Cârja* - the village is situated on Prut River (on the Romanian - Moldavian border), in an area with lakes (partly natural, partly artificial) and marshes, a paradise for birds


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​









tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​










flycams.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Isaccea / İshakçı, Dobruja*

Isaccea / İshakçı, Dobruja​











The Mahmut Mosque, built in 1860

Compactforever​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​











The church and bell tower built in 1497-1499 as part of the Princely Court.

/samsara11.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The forests around Sihla Skete, Stânișoarei Mountains, Moldavia*

The forests around Sihla Skete, Stânișoarei Mountains, Moldavia​












The small wooden church (in video) is from 1763 , the bigger wooden church (in photo) is from 1813. The skete was founded near the cave where a hermit woman lived in 17th century.

The area is part of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park.

















P8070193 by amdo38, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park











signs of the times by mugurelm, on Flickr











Papusa Mica by mugurelm, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "Farsang" custom in Stana / Sztána, Kalotaszeg, Crișana*

The "Farsang" custom in Stana / Sztána, Kalotaszeg, Crișana​











Farsang is a Hungarian carnival that precedes the annual Busójárás celebration. Farsang is perhaps the most widespread and loved custom among the Hungarians from Transylvania and western parts of Romania. The custom was adopted in 16th century from the local Germans (Transylvanian Saxons) and has the signification of a ritual to drive away the winter and the evil spirits.


The Reformed (Calvinist) Church in last photo was rebuilt in present form in 1640 and the paneled painted ceiling is from 18th century.


Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg is a Hungarian and Romanian ethnographic region around Huedin town, in Cluj and Sălaj counties. In Sztána live 136 Hungarians and 61 Romanians and in Sălaj County the percentage of Hungarians is 23%, from a total population of 224,384.



Lovasok by laszlog, on Flickr










Nepviselet 2 by laszlog, on Flickr








Varakozas by laszlog, on Flickr










Sztanai reformatus templom belso by laszlog, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains Nature Park*

Bucegi Mountains Nature Park​












First photo: Bușteni Resort. Third photo: Sinaia Resort in distance.

Radu Diaconescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia*

Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia​











Established in 1747 in a place inhabited by hermits since 15th century. The present buildings are from 19th - early 20th century (church from 1908).


P6070135 by amdo38, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains













Stan Peak by mugurelm, on Flickr










Mehedinti Mountains by mugurelm, on Flickr














Sea of clouds by mugurelm, on Flickr














Conac parasit by mugurelm, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măgura, foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Măgura, foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains​












Gabriel Avramovici 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*On Danube, around Hârșova*

On Danube, around Hârșova​











First two photos: Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge, opened in 1970

Costin Iatan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​











Valea Moașei, one of the valleys on the northwestern side. This is how literally everyone of the ~80 main valleys (and even many of their countless tributaries) in Făgăraș look like, this is not an exception. And not for a small distance; every valley in Făgăraș is a several km long (the southern valleys are tens of km long) wild canyon. 

An unbelievable extent of jungle in the heart of Europe. 


cabadan.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..,


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> On Danube, around Hârșova​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















PRIMEVAL said:


> Făgăraș Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Boteanu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Costache Negri Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Intrarea Costache Negri Alley, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr
















Intrarea Costache Negri Alley, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Murfatlar, Dobruja*

Murfatlar, Dobruja​












A CG reconstruction of the cave monastery, a complex with four churches and several rooms and corridors, built in 992 in a chalk quarry in a period when the area was briefly under Byzantine control. Here lived monks of various nations in 10-11th centuries: Greeks, Slavs, Turkic Bulgars, Romanians and perhaps even Vikings, according to the languages of the grafitti inscriptions.


The monastery is an invaluable witness and source of information for the mysterious and complicated history of the territory of today Romania in the late Migration Period.


44978474​


















*The famous Vineyards*

excursiilocaleconstanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Făgăraș seen from Făgăraș Mountains, Transylvania*

Land of Făgăraș seen from Făgăraș Mountains, Transylvania​











mistyque​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Budoi / Bodonoš and Derna, Slovak villages in Plopiș Mountains, Crișana*

Budoi / Bodonoš and Derna, Slovak villages in Plopiș Mountains, Crișana​












Natália Válová​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceveni and Foltești, Galați County, the Moldavian Plateau*

Suceveni and Foltești, Galați County, the Moldavian Plateau​









rosanduh 1 2​


*Suceveni*
























*Foltești*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In the Oltenian Plain*

In the Oltenian Plain​










Near Vișina, Olt County

Gabi Boițeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












89692127​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia / Csatószeg, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Cetățuia / Csatószeg, Székely Land, Transylvania












K3AG0517 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me 












89746597 











 Grigore Cobălcescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 









 Grigore Cobălcescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 









 Grigore Cobălcescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 









Sfinții Împărați - Cișmigiu Church (1785), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 








 Schitu Măgureanu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 









 Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 








 
Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 










 Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr 










Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr






 Rosetti Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

very beautiful country !!! great posts


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Thank you!

Danube Delta


















K2AG3617 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr















K2AG3755 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr













K5AG1548 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău village, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Tarcău village, Neamț County, Moldavia​











Is situated where the Tarcău River empties in Bistrița River, between Tarcău (to the south) and Stânișoarei (to the north) mountains

leonarddd​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dălhăuți Monastery, Vrancea County, Moldavia*

Dălhăuți Monastery, Vrancea County, Moldavia​











It is situated near the homonimous village, among the forests covering the hills from the contact zone between the Romanian Plain and the Vrancea Subcarpathians.

Established in 15th century, the monastery has two historical churches, a wooden one from 1810 and a stone one from 1828.

There is a museum with eclesiastic objects and inside the wooden church there is an old, "miraculous" icon, which a dubious tradition says was brought from Jerusalem and dates from pre-Iconoclast period but more probable is newer, maybe from 15th century.


podgoriivrancene.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains National Park












Retezat Mountains by VicomQ, on Flickr












Retezat Mountains by VicomQ, on Flickr












Retezat National Park by VicomQ, on Flickr













Retezat National Park by VicomQ, on Flickr










Retezat Mountains by VicomQ, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt​









vlaviano i.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) Danube Bridge*

Calafat (Romania) - Vidin (Bulgaria) Danube Bridge​










podcalafatvidin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains*

Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains












lacul colibita by neutrino estéril, on Flickr













clouds taste metallic by neutrino estéril, on Flickr













Lago Colibita by neutrino estéril, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

Port of Constanța​










ziuaconstanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Carpathians*

The Carpathians













cárpatos by neutrino estéril, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*anciu Vineyards, Vrancea County*

Panciu Vineyards, Vrancea County​











In second photo the Brazi Monastery can be seen, founded in 15th century, present church from 1834, cells from 1815.

podgoriivrancene.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube beach at Calafat, Dolj County, Oltenia*

Danube beach at Calafat, Dolj County, Oltenia​











akbar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch*

Mediaș / Mediasch​










septi_sarbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Thank you all for likes!


Transfăgărășan Highway​









cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom*

Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom














Situated on the territory of Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park, in Șureanu Mountains, it was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians. Erected on top of a 1,200 metre high mountain, the fortress was the core of the strategic defensive system comprising six citadels.




The fortress, a quadrilateral formed by massive stone blocks (murus dacicus), was constructed on five terraces, on an area of almost 30,000 m².

The sacred zone — among the most important and largest circular and rectangular Dacian sanctuaries – includes a number of rectangular temples, the bases of their supporting columns still visible in regular arrays. 

The “Andesite Sun” from the site seems to have been used as a sundial. This idea is supported by known influences on Dacian culture from Hellenistic Greece, influences which may have included ideas about geometry and astronomy.

The civilians lived down from the fortress, in settlements built on artificial terraces, such as the one at Feţele Albe.[8] Dacian nobility had flowing water, brought through ceramic pipes, in their residences.




89749635


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarichioi / Сарикёй, Lipovan Russian village in Dobruja*

Sarichioi / Сарикёй, Lipovan Russian village in Dobruja​











distandi.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains​










inconjurullumi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făticeni, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Făticeni, Suceava County, Moldavia












97-0569-0 cu R14885 la Falticeni by mishu88, on Flickr









60-1029-2 la Falticeni by mishu88, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tureni / Tordatúr, Cluj County, Transylvania*

Tureni / Tordatúr, Cluj County, Transylvania​










Certified in 1276, the village has now 1852 Romanians, 616 Hungarians, 112 Roma etc.

Situated between Turda and Cluj, the locality is mostly known for the Tur or Tureni Gorges (in video), which together with Turda Gorges are the main natural attractions from the surroundings of Turda city.


Daniel Rus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​









Patrik Martin 1 2​


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

*PIATRA CRAIULUI*
Map: https://maps.google.com/?ll=45.518857,25.244694&spn=0.09911,0.154324&t=h&z=13





















































































































_Why I love Romania_


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*
Map: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...OVM5UezQDEQzPX-X3Sjsg&oq=bran&t=h&mra=ls&z=12

Cheile Gradistei - Moeciu








_Why I love Romania_

Magura village


















Peștera village


















Fundata


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis

all photos - by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Excellent photos, Bogdan! Let me post two more from these you took recently:



Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis









Gherla by Samus Vallis, on Flickr









Gherla - Someșul mic by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Dianei Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Dianei Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Rosetti Square (statue from 1903), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Izvor Bridge, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Victory Avenue & Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr
















89860412​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași












22/2014 by Mihai-ela , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


Pop Bogdan said:


> Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis
> 
> all photos - by me















PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Iași
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​











Cezar Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Plain*

The Romanian Plain













Little part of Romania par crys7ynaa, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains Nature Park​










The mountains extend on ~900 km² and reach 2,244 m. The nature park covers 98 km².

Last photo: Păltiniș Resort with Sibiu in backdrop

bokanila.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu National Park​












x-tours.ro 1 2 3#​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​







vizitam.blogspot.ro​



*Bicaz Gorges*





















































































*Șugău Gorges*











































*Red Lake*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Solca, Bukovina*

Solca, Bukovina​









The town seen from Piatra Muierii Reserve

blog.ropedia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​











transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​












transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi, Gorj County, Oltenia*

Polovragi, Gorj County, Oltenia​











The village situated at the foot of Parâng and Căpățânii mountains and the monastery rebuilt in present form in 1643 (the paintings in church are from 1713).

In video the Olteț Gorges are visible. River Olteț separates Parâng from Căpățânii mountains.


inromaniasepoate.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea, Dobruja*

Agigea, Dobruja​









Bridge over Danube - Black Sea Canal

gandul.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​










Răzvan Jugănaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in Șurdești, Land of Chioar*

Spring in Șurdești, Land of Chioar













The village is famous for its wooden church built in 1766 and 54 m tall, perhaps the tallest wooden historical structure in Europe and which is among the eight wooden churches from Maramureș County on Unesco list.

Video: "Udătoriul from Șurdești", a custom that takes place in the spring and origitates in ancestral, pre-Christian agrarian rituals.


tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautifu, bravo!!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Thank you Boyshow and thank you all for likes!

Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​









Certified in 1407 but older, the present complex includes: the bell tower built in 1498, the walls from 1546, the church from 1554. The most precious piece of work is a Byzantine icon that was given to Alexander the Kind (the founder, ruler of Moldavia) by the Byzantine emperor in 1401, being painted around 1200 in Jerusalem. Is the second oldest icon in Romania, after the other Byzantine icon at Neamț Monastery.

Corneliu Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​










It is situated at the foot of Arnota Massif, which was once part of Buila - Vântarurarița Massif but later separated by the Costești River from it, thousands or millions of years ago. A large stone quarry in the vicinity (the white spot on map) disturbs the landscape and the silence, hopefully will be closed in few years from now.

The monastery is certified in 1494 but older (a chapel outside the walls dates from 13th century). In present form, the monastery (church and fortress) dates from 1855, being built in Neoromanesque style.

realitateavalceana.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Criț / Kreuzdorf, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Criț / Kreuzdorf, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania​










The village is certified in 1270, together with its earlier version of church, which was demolished in 1810. The present church is from 1814 but the surrounding fortress dates from 15th century, preserving four of originally five towers. Inside the church there are chests from 1666 and 1724.

Corneliu Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Someș near Traniș, Sălaj County, Crișana*

River Someș near Traniș, Sălaj County, Crișana​










Raduyahoo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița River and Mountains*

Latorița River and Mountains​











Jan Astner 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Ski Resort*

Predeal Ski Resort​










With Bucegi Massif as background

locatiicazare.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif​









Some area close to the lake, outside of the national park


jany422​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți County, Oltenia​











The monastery was established around 1400 and the present church was built in 1703

oasteadomnuluiromanati.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube (Ostrov Branch) around Topalu, Dobruja*

Danube (Ostrov Branch) around Topalu, Dobruja​











ghiduldelteidunarii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania​










consilierturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Răchițele Waterfall, Apuseni Nature Park*

Răchițele Waterfall, Apuseni Nature Park​










Situated at 1000 m elevation, it is 30 m tall.


Cascada Rachitele par neutrino estéril, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​









Roxana Maria Chihaia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​









Mihai Tache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​









zimbriisucevei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hosman / Holzmengen and the Făgăraș Mountains*

Hosman / Holzmengen and the Făgăraș Mountains​











The village is situated in the historical Saxon seat of Hârtibaciu. The straight line distance to the mountain peaks in image is 17 km.

transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monastery in Berzunți, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Monastery in Berzunți, Bacău County, Moldavia​











Berzunți is a village at the foot of the homonimous massif. 

The monastery was established in 1809 as a skete. The church dates from 1835.

manastirea-sf-sava.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mălaia, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Mălaia, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​











nairda.navi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arrubium archaeological site, Dobruja*

Arrubium archaeological site, Dobruja​










The present town of Măcin is situated on the spot where in antiquity the Roman fort Arrubium was. The archaeological vestiges are on Danube's bank, surrounded by the town.

haihui-prin-dobrogea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Archiș village seen from Codru - Moma Mountains, Crișana*

Archiș village seen from Codru - Moma Mountains, Crișana​











Gabi Tarce​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Girl Fair on Găina Mountain, Transylvania*

Girl Fair on Găina Mountain, Transylvania​










Găina is a smaller by surface massif among the ranges in Western Carpathians / Apuseni. 

Each year on the closest Sunday to 20 July on mountain's top (1467 m) is organized "The Girl Fair", which in past was kept for easing the marriages of the youth by meeting persons from farther regions, thus avoiding crossing of appropriate relatives.

Today the feast lost its initial purpose and is a big folk festival, one of the biggest if not the biggest in Romania. For tourists the fair offers peasant objects specifics to the region: alpenhorns, poker-worked wooden vases, and ceramics from Bihor and Zarand, wooden means, folk-weaves and cooking products.

poze.netflash.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monastery in Strâmba - Jiu, Gorj County, Oltenia*

Monastery in Strâmba - Jiu, Gorj County, Oltenia​










Strâmba - Jiu is a village depending of Turceni town.

The monastery was established as a skete in late 15th century, being mentioned for the first time in 1519. The present church was built sometimes before 1620. The cells were rebuilt in 1927.


Mănăstirea Sfânta Treime Strâmba Jiu (GORJ). par Pierre Andre Leclercq, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

Căpățânii Mountains​











Diana Grigoriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir, Neamț County, Moldavia​










al3xmuntean.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​










This is Doamnei Valley and Bâlea Chalet, the valley where the Transfăgărășan passes through on the northern side of the range. A cable car is in use all year long, during winter taking people up to the chalet, where an ice hotel and an ice church are built every year, winter sports are practised etc.

bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














vis-si-realitate-2.blogspot.ro ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*he forgotten realm of Sohodol Plateau, Oltenia*

The forgotten realm of Sohodol Plateau, Oltenia














DSCN3565 par d duck1, sur Flickr











DSCN3574 par d duck1, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cruise on River Olt around Călimăneșți - Căciulata, Oltenia*

Cruise on River Olt around Călimăneșți - Căciulata, Oltenia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Valley and Gorges, Hășmaș Mountains*

Bicăjel Valley and Gorges, Hășmaș Mountains​












blog.ropedia.ro​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Photos PRIMEVAL!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Dobrujan steppe forest near Altân Tepe*



The Dobrujan steppe forest near Altân Tepe​










Altân Tepe (not in photo) is a former mining town. During communist period, here existed a community of 1,500 workers brought for the extraction of gold ores. Now only 200 people live here.

rvn3107​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in Maramureș*

Spring in Maramureș​












Peter Lengyel - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău and Giumalău Mountains*

Rarău and Giumalău Mountains​











Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​










Gheorghe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Friendly capercailie in Bucegi Mountains*

Friendly capercailie in Bucegi Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Near Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains​











pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trotuș Valley, Moldavia and Transylvania*

Trotuș Valley, Moldavia and Transylvania​










River Trotuș is 162 km long. It springs in Ciuc Mountains in Székely Land, crosses the Carpathians through Ghimeș Pass and after flowing between Tarcău and Nemira Mountains in Bacău County, empties in Siret River. For most of its lenght, passes through beautiful and diverse mountain sceneries and mountain villages and towns.

The video presents footage from some locations along the valley, starting with the Comănești town which is at the end of its mountain sector and ending upstream at Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, close to its source.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gorj County seen from Rânca, on Transalpina road*

Gorj County seen from Rânca, on Transalpina road​












marianmax2011​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ovidiu / Kanara, Dobruja*

Ovidiu / Kanara, Dobruja​











The town (population 12,342) is situated on the shore of Siutghiol Lake, the same lake that borders Mamaia Resort. It was named Canara until 1930 (a name of Turkish origin), when was rebaptized Ovidiu to celebrate the memory of the great Roman poet Ovid that died in exile in Constanța in 18 CE.

3% of the population is made up by Turks and other 3% by Tatars and there are two mosques, one built in 1884 and a newer one - the one in photo - built in 2005.

Iulian Iulian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta*

Letea Forest, Danube Delta














romaniabyheart.ro​









































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in Dealu / Oroszhegy, Székely Land, Transylania*

Spring in Dealu / Oroszhegy, Székely Land, Transylania​











Attila Adorjáni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ocna Mureș / Marosújvár, Transylvania*

Ocna Mureș / Marosújvár, Transylvania​










The town (population 13,036) is one of the main historical salt extraction spots in Transylvania, salt being exploited here since Roman age, when the settlement was called _Salinae_.

In 1912, 1978 and 2010, some salt mines's ceiling collapsed and destroyed the above the ground structures, thus leading to the abandonment of the mining activities.

In the third photo, on the hill can be seen the Teleki Castle, built in Neogothic style in 1860.



Ocna Mures par djbalbas, sur Flickr












Ocna Mures, Romania. par djbalbas, sur Flickr











Ocna Mures, Romania. par djbalbas, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cornetu Monastery, Defile of Olt, Oltenia*

Cornetu Monastery, Defile of Olt, Oltenia​









Fortified complex built in 1666.

circuitinvalcea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia​











pinguinii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









darkclauds.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poienești, Vaslui County, Moldavia*

Poienești, Vaslui County, Moldavia​











Daniel Mocanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu /Gyergyói Mountains*

Giurgeu /Gyergyói Mountains​











This range of volcanic origin is 50 km long, between 6 and 20 km wide, covers ~800 km² and reaches 1,545 m.

softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains​












povesteindoi.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Marginea, Bukovina*

Near Marginea, Bukovina​










The village is the center of traditional pottery in Bukovina.

lumeamare.ro​






















A hajduck's Doina (sad outlawry song)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​












Between 300 and 400 nuns live in this monastery founded in 1643. The main church dates from 17th century.



Older posts with Agapia Monastery: *11448*, *10924*, *10693*.



calatoriainimii.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery, village and Nature Park, Muntenia*

Comana Monastery, village and Nature Park, Muntenia​










The monastery was established in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș, the ruler intending to make it his necropolis. The present fortress is from 16-17th centuries and the church from 19th century.

The nature park protects an area of 249 km² covered by steppe vegetation, riparian and alluvial forests of various species, pastures and salty fields, stillwaters, eutrophic lakes etc, inhabited by a diverse fauna.



Older post with Comana Park: *11533*


irinacojocaru.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains and Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains and Nature Park​












The mountains extend on ~900 km² and reach 2,244 m. The nature park covers 98 km².


Older posts with Cindrel Mountains: *11804*, *11222*, *9988*, *9917*


transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya​










Older posts with Baia Mare: *11268*, *11207*, *10659*, *9964*, *10089*


tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

Măcin Mountains National Park​










Older posts with Măcin Mountains: *11408*, *11596*, *11603*, *11315*, *10884*, *10694*, *10362*, *10325*


andreivaleanu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crasna Monastery, Grohotiș Mountains, Muntenia*

Crasna Monastery, Grohotiș Mountains, Muntenia​










Established at the beginning of 18th century in a place inhabited by hermits since 15th century, the present (old) church is from 1828.

It is situated in very beautiful place, on the uninhabited Crasna Valley in the foothills of Grohotiș Mountains, surrounded by interminable forests.


Gabriel Avramovici 1 2 3 4 5​



























































*Surroundings*: Crasna River and Schiulești village


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Gorges aerial*

Turda Gorges aerial​











Older posts with Turda Gorges: *10765*, *10212*, *10643*


91063040


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaslui city seen from distance, Moldavia*

Vaslui city seen from distance, Moldavia​










It has a population of 50,935 and is the capital of the homonimous county. It is situated in the Moldavian Plateau, a vaste hilly region in eastern Romania, Republic of Moldavia and western Ukraine.

Ioan Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​











The Senate Palace, 1939-1950


Palatul Senatului par iCrusher, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viscri / Weißkirch, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weißkirch, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania














The Saxon peasant fortress, considered the most picturesques, built between 12th and 17th centuries.



Older posts with Viscri: *10782*, *9805*




IMG_4159 par Athena Lao, sur Flickr








IMG_4154 par Athena Lao, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dinogetia Roman - Byzantine fortress, Dobruja*

Dinogetia Roman - Byzantine fortress, Dobruja​











Initially a Geto-Dacian settlement (as the name shows), was conquered by Romans and transformed into a boundary fortress.

The fortress had been inhabited until the end of the 6th or the beginning of the 7th century when, in the context of Phokas' rebellion, the entire limes of Lower Danube collapsed under the pressure of Slavic tribes. The fortress was rebuilt and became the seat of a Byzantine garrison after the successful campaigns of the emperor Ioannes Tzimiskes (969-976) against the Kievian Russians, when Dobrogea was again incorporated to the Empire. The presence of Byzantine troops is certified until the 12th century, when Dinogetia was gradually deserted and finally abandoned.



Older post with Dinogetia: *11107*




panorama cu turnul de colt 2 in prim plan par cetatiromane, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bridge over Siret near Bacău, Moldavia*

Bridge over Siret near Bacău, Moldavia​











Ștefan Huiban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár​











Older posts with Alba Iulia: *10778*, *10463*, *9868*



IMG_3608 par mares_ionut, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bosanci, Bukovina*

Bosanci, Bukovina​












Dj Aligator 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi - Winter Air Sports event at Cota 2000 (Sinaia)*

Bucegi - Winter Air Sports event at Cota 2000 (Sinaia)​











Video: Sinaia chairlift

marianmax2011 ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​











Older post with the Park: *11333*, *11127*, *11006*, *10935*, *10870*, *10759*, *10537*, *10193*, *9949*, *9898*, *9859*


petrucristescu.domasnea.ro 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saracinești Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Saracinești Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​











It was built in 1688-1693 and preserved in the original form, both the church and the fortress. The paintings inside the church are from 1718.

Meteor Chaser​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina beach, Danube Delta*

Sulina beach, Danube Delta















Europe's youngest strip of land. The soil advances ~40 m each year because of the alluvia the river transports

Salvați Delta ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reuseni, Bukovina*

Reuseni, Bukovina​











Church built by Stephen the Great in 1504, on the spot where in 1451 ruler Bogdan II (father of Stephen) was killed by a throne pretender.

Werde Werde​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Two seasons in Făgăraș Mountains*

Two seasons in Făgăraș Mountains​










povesteindoi.wordpress.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Predeal resort*

Near Predeal resort​










Older posts with Predeal: *11823*, *10658*

poze.netflash.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​











Older posts with Suhard: *11177*, *11078*, *10985*, *10286*, *10110*

softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căluiu Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia*

Căluiu Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia​










Established around 1515, the construction of the church was finalised in 1588 and the fortress in 1594. The paintings date from 1600 but were covered in 1834 (what is seen today is the 1834 paintings that follow the drawing of the underlaying, older paintings).

This monastery was the foundation and necropolis of Buzești boyar family. The Buzescu Brothers were the captains of Michael the Brave (ruler of Wallachia 1593 - 1601 and of Moldavia and Transylvania in 1599-1601) who is painted inside, as is painted Petru Cercel (ruler of Wallachia 1583-1585) and the Buzești Brothers.

episcopiaslatinei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hodoș Bodrog Monastery, Arad County, Crișana*

Hodoș Bodrog Monastery, Arad County, Crișana​











This is the oldest known Romanian monastery, certified in 11th century. It is situated in the Lower Mureș Floodplain Nature Park, 15 km downstream from Arad city.

The main church dates from second half of 14th century and the paintings inside are from 1658. The cells, bell tower and other structures are from 18-19th centuries.

ghitapastean 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges*

Nera Gorges​










The gorges are 23 km long. The Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park protects 308 km², a world of wild forests sub-Mediterranean climate and species, many gorges and karst phenomena and a great variety of beautiful natural landscapes. Here are the most extensivecontiguous old growth beech forests in Europe, extending on 50 km².


Older posts with Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park: *10975*, *10844*, *10471*, *10566*, *10445*, *10120*


soryioana.wordpress.com​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I find rural Romania very magnetic and appealing. I would very much like to visit.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains*

Thank you Jane!

Yes, is true, the rural Romania is something very particular, the nature and culture is alive in a way you wouldn't expect. Unfortunately, very few Romanians are able to perceive this because it needs some education and a soul not perverted. 

If you ever come to Romania, make the trip on your own, as the organized trips are very boring. Except the oil, things in Romania are cheap, including the accomodation, while being at high standards of cleanliness, so traveling is confortable and pleasantful if you inform yourself before about the roads, public transportation etc. 

Stânișoara Mountains​










constantincucos.ro​






































*View toward Filioara village*








​




















*Horăicioara Skete* - is situated at 900 m altitude, surrounded by serene forests in fabulous settings. The skete was established in 1466, the present church being from 1868.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Nera Gorges​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















PRIMEVAL said:


> Stânișoara Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest












4975 par stefan_br, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​










mister_rf​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Sandy065  ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains​











softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peștera, foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains, Transylvania*

Peștera, foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains, Transylvania​










Gabriel Avramovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

Căpățânii Mountains​










Older posts with Căpățânii: *11110*, *10988*, *10931*, *10661*, *10660*

dinuboghez.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina​








The town (population 16,105) is situated at the foot of Rarău Mountains, being the main access to Bukovina's finest range.


Older posts with Câmpulung Moldovenesc: *10815*, *10146*

portal.tfm.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciuc / Csíki Mountains​











softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Esmahan Mosque in Mangalia / Mankalya, Dobruja*

Esmahan Mosque in Mangalia / Mankalya, Dobruja​











Oldest in Romania, built in 1575 by Esmahan, daughter of Ottoman sultan Selim II. The grave stones, with beautiful stone Ottoman head dresses, are from the same period.

Older posts with Mangalia: *11553*, *11510*, *11008*, *10892*, *9992*


thewanderingmusulman.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Mountains*

Lotru Mountains​










These mountains are 60 km long and cover some 1,200 km². Tallest peak is 2,242 m.


Older posts with Lotru Mountains: *11525*, *11231*, *10148*

carpath.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surroundings of Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Surroundings of Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​











While most of Vrancea Mountains are part of Vrancea County and Moldavia, a southern strip belongs to Buzău County and Wallachia. First two photos: a salt hill.

Older post with Bisoca: *10702*, 

Leonard Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpâlna, Sebeș Valley, Transylvania*

Căpâlna, Sebeș Valley, Transylvania​










The village (900 inhabitants) is situated in the mirific valley that marks the limit between Șureanu (to the west) and Cindrel (to the east) mountains. Every village here is a jewel, both because of the landscapes and traditions. The road along the valley is also the northern, Transylvanian end of Transalpina Road.

Căpâlna is famous for the Dacian fortress (part of the group on Unesco list) from the system of Sarmisegetusa Regia (last photo is taken from the fortress). It is also famous for a folkloric tradition, the Dancing Girls from Căpâlna (video).

Ioana Grigore 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Early morning on Danube's Canyon*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Early morning on Danube's Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iacobeni / Jakobeny, Bistrița Valley, Bukovina*

Iacobeni / Jakobeny, Bistrița Valley, Bukovina​









After the northern part of the Principality of Moldavia was annexed by the Austrian empire in 1774 (and baptized Bukovina), this village was colonized with "Zipser" (Țipțeri) Germans. The Zipsers are the Germans colonized in Bukovina and Maramureș between 1776-1828 and originary from Spiš / Zips Comitatus in today Slovakia.

In 1930, in Iacobeni 74% of the population was German. Today, 99% are Romanians.

CorneliaS​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis








all photos - by me​



























*Mihai Viteazu street (house built in 1762)*​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Hill of the Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












CEC Bank Palace (1900), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














CEC Bank Palace (1900), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Victory Avenue, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Avenue, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Rosetti Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


Pop Bogdan said:


> Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt​










Older posts with the defile: *11736*, *11393*, *10507*, *10317*



sibiu-brezoi-voineasa-vidra-obarsia lotrului-sugag-sebes-sibiu par George Oancea, sur Flickr











sibiu-brezoi-voineasa-vidra-obarsia lotrului-sugag-sebes-sibiu par George Oancea, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lepșa Resort, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Lepșa Resort, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​










Older posts with the Park: *11644*, *10861*, *10150*, *9856*

Lucian Onișcu 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​










Older posts with Parâng: *11511*, *11494*, *11285*, *11270*, *11259*, *10708*, *10662*, *10525* 

Gelu Grigorescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​









Older posts with Iezer - Păpușa: *11812*, *11323*, *10868*, *10730*, *10710*

Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​










Older posts with Retezat: *11436*, *11395*, *11113*, *10943*, *10616*, *9989*

adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

Gilău Mountains​










Older posts with Gilău: *10676*, *9968*

bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Cetățuia Monastery*

Iași - Cetățuia Monastery​










Buit in 1672 as a large fortified complex, it was preserved almost unchanged. Last photo: the Royal Kitchen.


spetcu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Vâlcan Mountains, Oltenia*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Tismana Monastery, Vâlcan Mountains, Oltenia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane Spa / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad, Banat*

Băile Herculane Spa / Aqua Herculis / Herkulesbad, Banat​










Older post with Herculane: *9828*

expatriat.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Civitas Tropaensium - Roman site in Dobruja*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Civitas Tropaensium - Roman site in Dobruja​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dumbrăvița Reserve - "Transylvanian Delta"*

Dumbrăvița Reserve - "Transylvanian Delta"​










Situated in River Olt's basin, in north of Bârsa Depression, Dumbrăvița Reserve is a Ramsar site - wetland area of international importance. Initially, was an area of marhses and peat bogs. Humans transformed it in a group of lakes that started to attract a large number of bird species, making it the most important bird stopover place in Transylvania.

zborpestetransilvania.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș, Bukovina*

Mestecăniș, Bukovina​










A village with 303 inhabitants in the homonimous pass.

ANDOR ALIN​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Alba Iulia citadel, this evening, my photos








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Salcâmilor Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia​








The city (population 31,073) is the seond largest in county and was itself the capital of Dorohoi County that existed until 1948.

Prisacariu C-tin ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​










ecologicabrasov.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad












Edificio par Joao Pena Rebelo, sur Flickr











avenida par Joao Pena Rebelo, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Piatra Craiului National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carcaliu / Камень, Măcin branch of Danube, Dobruja*

Carcaliu / Камень, Măcin branch of Danube, Dobruja​









The village has 2,457 inhabitants: 84% Lipovan Russians, 9% Romanians etc.

Older post with Carcaliu: 11389

claudiasofron.wordpress.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Bociu, foothills of Vlădeasa Mountains, Transylvania*

Near Bociu, foothills of Vlădeasa Mountains, Transylvania​











This is in the Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, an ethnographic region shared between Transylvania and Crișana, with villages both Hungarian and Romanian. Bociu is a small village of only 63 inhabitants.

mergilapas.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir and Ceahlău Massif*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir and Ceahlău Massif​









uaic.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube's Canyon*

Danube's Canyon​









Cristian Fanea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vulcana Băi Spa, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Vulcana Băi Spa, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​










A small resort and village in beautiful natural environment

vulcanabai.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​








Older post with Transalpina: *9902*


​
Transalpina-The oldest highway in Europe (104 AC) 2145 m. Romania . par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Vâlcan Mountains, Oltenia*

Tismana Monastery, Vâlcan Mountains, Oltenia​












Founded in 1366, the present church dates from 1378. The surrounding fortifications and cells were heavily modified / rebuilt in 1844 in Neogothic style but they still follow the irregular plan characteristic to Byzantine monasteries.

Near the monastery is a cave where the founder, the Serbian monk Nicodim lived as a hermit ansd where the National Treasure of Romania (320 tonsof gold) was hidden between 1944-1947.

ica-sandu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pojorâta, Bukovina*

Pojorâta, Bukovina​










Ion Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia​










Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Piatra Craiului Massif*

Foothills of Piatra Craiului Massif​











In background appears the Bucegi Massif. Last photo: Zărnești Gorges.

roxytza.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băișoara Massif, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Băișoara Massif, Muntele Mare Mountains​










Older posts with Muntele Mare: *11707*, *11275*, *10888*, *10170*, *10112*, *10003*

ture-la-munte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea​








Older posts with Tulcea: *10881*, *10792*

justjoo6.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Mountains*

Lotru Mountains​









carpath.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buftea, capital of Ilfov County, a town north of Bucharest*

Thank you guys for likes!

Buftea, a town north of Bucharest​










With a population 25,105, Buftea is the smallest county capital in Romania. Ilfov is the county that surrounds Bucharest. It used to be largely rural, but after the fall of communism, many of the county's villages and communes developed into high-income commuter towns, which act like suburbs or satellites of Bucharest.

The Romanian cinematographic industry is located in Buftea, the _Studiourile cinematografice Buftea_ established in 1950, the largest and oldest film studios in Eastern Europe.



Buftea from plane par Olivier07, sur Flickr​














\



*Știrbei Palace and domain* - 1850-1864, built by ruler Barbu Știrbei


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Odobești Vineyards, Vrancea County, Moldavia*

Odobești Vineyards, Vrancea County, Moldavia​
















Odobești are the largest vineyards in Romania: 7,000 ha and one of the oldest and most renowed.

The Princely Cellar was built at the end of Stephen the Great reign (first years of 16th century) and renovated in 1839. Is 62 m long and situated 13 m underground, being built in pumice stone. The town of Odobești is crossed underground by endless km of cellars and vine tunnels, of which some (like the Princely Cellar and the Bahamat Cellar) are historical monuments.

vinuriodobesti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria, Dobruja, oldest city in Romania*

Histria, Dobruja, oldest city in Romania​












Established by Greek colonists around 650 BCE close to (then) Danube's mouth and bearing river's name (Istros - the Greek name of Danube). 

Once a sea port in an estuary, it lasted around a thousand years, being destroyed by Slavs and Avars. Now, the gulf is a fresh water body, the wild and romantic Sinoe Lake, part of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.


2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (28) par Travel With Olga, sur Flickr









2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (62) par Travel With Olga, sur Flickr











2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (5) par Travel With Olga, sur Flickr









2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (2) par Travel With Olga, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort*

Predeal resort​









roxytza.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia​










The village is famous for the vine produced in its vineyards. The press house, situated on top of a hill commanding the surroundings, can be seen in the first photo in the middle-left of the image.

This area where the Subcarpathians meet the Bărăgan Steppe offer wide panoramas that go for almost 100 km over the endless plain.



Enjoying a sunny day par Ramona R*** - Visual Metaphors, sur Flickr











Sunset par Ramona R*** - Visual Metaphors, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sprng in Apuseni Nature Park*

Sprng in Apuseni Nature Park












In Apuseni Mountains..Natura incontaminata .. par Mary590, sur Flickr














In Apuseni Mountains..Natura incontaminata .. par Mary590, sur Flickr







Older posts with the Park: *10719*, *10528*, *10179*, *10057*, *9865*, 10813 


In Apuseni Mountains..wildlife... par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria, Dobruja, oldest city in Romania*

Histria, Dobruja, oldest city in Romania​

















histrichora.uaic.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița, Bukovina*

Moldovița, Bukovina















Photos: the village and the Unesco monastery (church from 1537, fortress from 1612). 

Video: the forestry narrow gauge railway converted into touristic train



Winter in Bukovina par 19M, sur Flickr













The Moldovita Monastery par 19M, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)*

Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)​










The white spot on the Serbian bank in fourth photo is the protective structure / museum of the 8,500 years old archaeological site of Lepenski Vir, the first European civilisation.


petrucristescu.domasnea.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​










Older posts with the Park: *10722*, *10549*, *9910*


lumeadesus.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tătaru Mountains*

Tătaru Mountains​











They are situated between Baiului and Ciucaș Mountains and are similar with Baiului in morphology, reaching only 1502 m. Are must be around 500 km².

andrei-life.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neagra village and Ceahlău Massif, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Thanks to all for likes!

Neagra village and Ceahlău Massif, Neamț County, Moldavia​











Cosmin GGR​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta: Sfântu Gheorghe and around*

Danube Delta: Sfântu Gheorghe and around














flori-de-colt.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr

















Flag Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












University Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















University Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

^^

*Valar dohaeris!* :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Catholic Monastery in Radna, Banat*

^^ I had to check Wikipedia to find what is.

Lipova / Lippa, Banat​










The "Maria Radna" Monastery is the main Catholic pilgrimage center from Banat. Established in 1520 near the town of Lipova, the present church was finished in 1767. In 1911, the two towers were raised with 30 m each, now reaching 67 m. After the communist regime forbade the monastic orders, at Radna have been concentrated all the Franciscans from Romania. In 1992, was given the title "minor basilica" by the pope. It functioned as a monastery until 2003, when was transformed in parochial church because of lack of inhabiting monks.

ramandi 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains​










They cover 2,200 km², the maximum height is 1,588 m and they are 65 km long.

"Obcină" means a long, low hill or mountain and is the specific landscape of Bukovina: long (tens of km) mountains covered in forests with villages grouped or spread across heights and valleys.

Older post with Obcinele Bucovinei: *10326*


cararidebucovina.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​









Older posts with the Park: *11657*, *11524*, *10690*

[URL="http://ture-la-munte.blogspot.ro/2013/09/prin-muntii-rodnei-29-31-aug-2013.html]ture-la-munte.blogspot.ro[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter and Summer in Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Winter and Summer in Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​









ellatuvenie.blogspot.ro ​


































































cararidebucovina.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​





by me

A steam locomotive from 1957 (with a maximum speed of 80 km/h) situated near the main railway station.



Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova / ancient Carsium, Dobruja*

Hârșova / ancient Carsium, Dobruja​








The ruins of the fortress owned & rebuilt by Romans, Byzantines, Genovese, Wallachians, Turks and finally dismantled after the 1829 Peace of Adrianople.

Older posts with Hârșova: *11696*, *11294*

Laurențiu Grigorescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alexandria, capital of Teleorman County*

Alexandria, capital of Teleorman County​









The city (population 45,434) was founded in 1834 after plans by Otto von Moritz, who also planned the reconstructed Brăila and Giurgiu (former Turkish cities returned to Wallachia in 1829) and the new city of Turnu Severin (founded on the place of ancient Roman Drobeta and medieval castle of Turnu Severin).


beheader69.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Victory Avenue, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest










82834568​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains National Park​









cararidebucovina.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​









lumeadesus.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tașca, Bicaz Valley, Moldavia*

Tașca, Bicaz Valley, Moldavia​









River Bicaz flows here between Ceahlău Massif and Stânișoara Mountains.

Paul Airinei 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mircea Vodă village, Dobruja*

Mircea Vodă village, Dobruja​











The village was called Cilibichioi until 1931, a name of Turkish oirigin.

The Danube - Black Sea Canal passes by it.

Narcis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​











blogulmeudemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea lui Iovan Reservoir, Cerna Valley*

Valea lui Iovan Reservoir, Cerna Valley​











kcalb​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains*

Grohotiș Mountains​











If you look on the map in this post, you gonna see that what I call today Grohotiș Mountains is what I called two days ago Tătaru Mountains. It was then when I was wrong, Tătaru Mountains are in some other (not far) location, north of Ciucaș Mountains.

Grohotiș Mountains cover ~300 km² and reach 1,768 m. In second photo is Măneciu Reservoir and Dam.

Ferenc Nagy 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Thank you guys for likes!
Rodna Mountains National Park



























Rodna National Park (2) par vinti 2003, sur Flickr











Rodna National Park (5) par vinti 2003, sur Flickr














Rodna National Park (8) par vinti 2003, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

Dobruja 












 A train over a bridge in sunflower fields par CameliaTWU, sur Flickr​















*Jupiter Resort* 


 Blue everything par CameliaTWU, sur Flickr​















*A2 Motorway* 


 New highway par CameliaTWU, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway












Transfagarasan©ovidiuginfalean_08 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr















Transfagarasan©ovidiuginfalean_17 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr


















Transfagarasan©ovidiuginfalean_15 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr

















Transfagarasan©ovidiuginfalean_10 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta
















*Sfântu Gheorghe*



Sf. Gheorghe - Anonimul_2013 _ © Ovidiu Gînfălean 035 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr










Sf. Gheorghe - Anonimul_2013 _ © Ovidiu Gînfălean 041 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr













Sf. Gheorghe - Anonimul_2013 _ © Ovidiu Gînfălean 032 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr​























*Mahmudia*



Sf. Gheorghe - Anonimul_2013 _ © Ovidiu Gînfălean 010 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr​

















*Sfântu Gheorghe Branch*



Sf. Gheorghe - Anonimul_2013 _ © Ovidiu Gînfălean 013 par johnny rovi, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băiuț, Land of Lăpuș, Western territories*

Băiuț, Land of Lăpuș, Western territories​










Băiuț is situated on Lăpuș Valley, close to river's source. The river marks the boundary between Gutâi (to the west) and Țibleș (to the east) mountain ranges.

Mining activities are certified in 1315 in Băiuț but they are older. The miners were initially living in Lăpușul Românesc, another village. In 18th century, the valley started to be populated with colonists from Moravia, Slovakia (Zips), Silesia and Galicia.

The surrounding mountains hide many natural monuments and beauties, including the last old growth forests of Maramureș.



DSCN1999 par armaggedon_cristi, sur Flickr


















vedere generala spre depresiunea Baiut par armaggedon_cristi, sur Flickr













Prisaca Mare - Muntii Lapusului par armaggedon_cristi, sur Flickr













17 Iunie 2012 - Excursie in Muntii Lapusului par armaggedon_cristi, sur Flickr












The Morning After par armaggedon_cristi, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina













cristian-constantinescu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​










Leonard Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea*

Râmnicu Vâlcea​









All Saints Church, 1764. In this church, during the 1848 Revolution, the first Constitution of Wallachia was proclaimed. Also, there is a supposition that here the "Awake Romanian" song (actual anthem of Romania) was for the first time sung.


Ilie Olar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in Apuseni (Western Carpathians)*

Spring in Apuseni (Western Carpathians)​










darkclauds.wordpress.com​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Vurpar village, in Sibiu county, last Sunday my photos


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

the same area my pics


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

view towards Fagaras Mountains - Suru peak area








[/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Transalpina Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​











This resort was long time called Vidra, but after its modernization in 2012 was rebaptized Transalpina, which is confusing, as Transalpina Road doesn't pass through it but 7 km away.

The main track descedens from 2000 m elevation to 1235 m and is 6 km long.



Vidra Lake par Mihai Macarie, sur Flickr














Ratrak Tracks par Mihai Macarie, sur Flickr










Winter in Romania par Mihai Macarie, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges​










inromaniasepoate.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina, Danube Delta*

Sulina, Danube Delta













rcristi_74​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pietrosu Peak (2303 m), Rodna Mountains National Park*

Pietrosu Peak (2303 m), Rodna Mountains National Park​











Highest point in the range



Vf. Pietrosu par  Eduard Wichner, sur Flickr













Vf. Pietrosu par  Eduard Wichner, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the Orthodox Patriarchate*

Bucharest - the Orthodox Patriarchate​










blog.vladilas.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sultanu, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Sultanu, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​










Foothills of Leaota Mountains

dumitrelmarius.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg, Saxon seat of Sibiu, Transylvania*

Slimnic / Stolzenburg, Saxon seat of Sibiu, Transylvania​













suniversitar.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța - the Casino*

Constanța - the Casino​








1904 - 1910

nedelea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuți, Bukovina*

Thank you Rain Drops and thank you all for likes!

Rădăuți, Bukovina​










Bogdana Princely Church, 1365


AJ30​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ploștina, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Ploștina, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia​











Claudiu Constantin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grințieș, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Grințieș, Neamț County, Moldavia​










The village is situated on Bistricioara ("Little Bistrița") River that springs in Transylvania in Călimani Mountains and empties in the Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir (Bistrița River).

The wooden church was built in 1793.


blogprinvizor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós, Székely Land, Transylvania​











ondiana.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains​











bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​










bogdandanphotography.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sheepfold in Parâng Mountains*

Sheepfold in Parâng Mountains​











[URL="http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58328000]Petre Corici[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​









Cheia Resort in first photo.

There are 70 mountain ranges in Romania and Ciucaș is one of the smallest by surface (200 km², average surface of a Romanian range being 1000 km²) yet, so much to see and photograph in a single one of them. And some of the best things are in the depth of forests, where people seldom take photos: old trees and other vegetal landscapes.



IMG_1665 par creisti86, sur Flickr















IMG_1646 par creisti86, sur Flickr











IMG_1570 par creisti86, sur Flickr










IMG_1767 par creisti86, sur Flickr











IMG_1766 par creisti86, sur Flickr










IMG_1777 par creisti86, sur Flickr











IMG_1780 par creisti86, sur Flickr









IMG_1805 par creisti86, sur Flickr










IMG_1816 par creisti86, sur Flickr











IMG_1834 par creisti86, sur Flickr











IMG_1593 par creisti86, sur Flickr










IMG_1734 par creisti86, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focșani, capital of Vrancea County*

Focșani, capital of Vrancea County​









tnlfocsani.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna seen from distance, Moldavia*

Târgu Ocna seen from distance, Moldavia​












Ady Danga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains Nature Park​











Ovidiu Ilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











Dan Adrian Dragoș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










ankaa27​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









Andrei Pletea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cădărușani Monastery, north of Bucharest*

Cădărușani Monastery, north of Bucharest​










Was built in 1637 on an island of a lake, amidst the interminable prehistorical Codrii Vlăsiei Forests that was covering the Romanian Plain at the time. Since then, some parts of the complex were rebuilt or new buildings were added.


Radu Sebastian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​










Andrei Pletea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Troesmis, Roman fortress and city on Danube, Dobruja*

Troesmis, Roman fortress and city on Danube, Dobruja​










The site includes two fortrresses, the western one, the eastern one and a civilian settlement from 2nd - 7th centuries. The western fortress ( plan presented below), dates from 5th century CE, is of Moesian type (irregular permimeter) and includes among its ruines two Christian churches.
















muntesiflori.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










jenci 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*ron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)*

Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)​









Ágota Laczkó​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța












Romania-Black Sea-Constanța-Tomis. par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căluiu Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia*

Căluiu Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia​









1515-1588

Ilie Rădoi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Uzului Reservoir, Nemira Mountains,Moldavia*

Valea Uzului Reservoir, Nemira Mountains,Moldavia













Barajul Poiana Uzului par mihai.petrisor, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains and Colibița Reservoir*

Călimani Mountains and Colibița Reservoir​











ekuboy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prislop Pass, Maramureș and Rodna Mountains*

Prislop Pass, Maramureș and Rodna Mountains​










Situated at 1416 m elevation and connecting Maramureș and Bukovina, is one of the finest scenic roads in Romania by its landscapes but also is anecdotically considered the worst road in Romania. This year or next years will be modernized, anyway.


sid1308​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park and vicinities*

Thank you again for all your support!

Cozia National Park and vicinities​









claudiu-staicu.blogspot.ro​























































































































*Stânișoara Monastery*



























*Turnu Monastery*
























*Some village, probably Păușa*












































































*Căciulata Spa*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați - ferries across Danube*

Galați - ferries across Danube​










Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар














Timisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr












Timisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr














Timisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube - near Sfântu Gheorghe*

Danube - near Sfântu Gheorghe













valentingroza.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd, Saxon seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania*

Saschiz / Keisd, Saxon seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania














The fortified church in the middle of the village was built in 1493-1525. It has a bell-tower that imitates the Clock Tower in Sighișoara and in 1993 was inscribed on Unesco List together with other six Transylvanian villages with peasant fortifications (all of them Saxon, except one that is Székely).

On the hill near the village is an older, 14th century fortress (built in 1343, first and second photo).

turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fildu de Sus, Sălaj County, Crișana*

Fildu de Sus, Sălaj County, Crișana​










The wooden church built in 1727 is considered the finest among the 130 wooden churches of Sălaj (one of the three counties with the highest concentration of wooden churches in Romania, the other two being Maramureș and Bihor).


92063755


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Miniature clay shrine from Gumelnița Eneolithic Culture*

Miniature clay shrine from Gumelnița Eneolithic Culture​










This clay shrine had a small gold treasure inside it when discovered in Mănăstirea, Călăraşi County. It dates from from A2 period (4500 - 3950 BCE) of Gumelniţa Culture.

It belongs to the Museum of Gumelniţa Civilization in the small town of Olteniţa, on Danube.



Eneolithic miniature clay shrine, a product of Gumelniţa A2 culture par cod_gabriel, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păsărica Islet on Danube*

Păsărica Islet on Danube​











On river's lenght between Romania and Bulgaria (469 km) there are almost 200 islets shared between the two countries, many of them protected areas, some even Ramsar sites.

Păsărica is a smaller islet upstream of city of Giurgiu, which together with other two islets downstream (Cama and Dinu) is a protected area because of the many bird species nesttling here. 

Păsărica is a mostly sandy islet, while most of the others islets on Romanian Danube are forested.

The Romanian bank of the river is almost an uninterrupted strip of forests some hundreds of meters wide and toward 1,000 km long, which in spring gets flooded, making an ideal habitat for birds and other animals.



valentingroza.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Podul Înalt monument, Vaslui County, Moldavia*

Podul Înalt monument, Vaslui County, Moldavia​










The complex of the mounted statue of Stephen the Great and the stairs in front of it were inaugurated in 1975, 500 years after the Battle of Vaslui (or Battle of Podul Înalt), one of the greatest in the history of Europe.



The Battle of Vaslui was fought on January 10, 1475 between Stephen III of Moldavia and the Ottoman Beylerbey of Rumelia, Hadân Suleiman Pasha. The Ottoman troops numbered up to 120,000, facing about 40,000 Moldavian troops, plus smaller numbers of allied and mercenary troops. Stephen inflicted a decisive defeat on the Ottomans, described as "the greatest ever secured by the Cross against Islam," with casualties, according to Venetian and Polish records, reaching beyond 40,000 on the Ottoman side. 


rocsanelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​









- Metropolitan Cathedral, 1833 - 1887
- Train Station, 1870
- Culture Palace, 1906 - 1925, built on the ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806, dismantled in 1904 - small photo).


skycam.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains 












Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr












Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr












Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr










Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr












Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr













Fagarasi par Cabanele.Muntilor, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​










altitude2505.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jidvei Vineyards, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania*

Jidvei Vineyards, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania​









Probably the most famous vineyards of Transylvania. 

Video: folklore from Târnave Rivers zone

turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Felix / Félixfürdő Spa near Oradea, Crișana*

Băile Felix / Félixfürdő Spa near Oradea, Crișana​










Băile Felix is the resort in Romania with the longest uninterrupted history, the thermal springs being used since the year 1000 or since around 1200, according to other opinions. In 1711-1721 are built the first baths.

By accomodation capacity, is also the biggest permanent resort (second biggest if Mamaia estival resort is counted) with over 7,000 beds.

In the thermal ponds live various endemic animal and plant species, including a relict species of lily from Tertiary period. 


onilari-turism.ro​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> 
> -Third & fourth photos: the Sculptures Treasure of Tomis, 2nd century CE
> 
> ...


The Glykon Snake was represented on the former *10.000 lei* banknote which was in circulation in 90ies.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Jidvei Vineyards, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is WOW!!! Beautiful vineyard! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*



Bogdy said:


> The Glykon Snake was represented on the former *10.000 lei* banknote which was in circulation in 90ies.


Although the cult of this snake deity appeared in Macedonia and was spread in much of the Mediterranean world, the sculpture discovered at Constanța is the only known representation of it in the world and I think is also the most remarkable ancient sculpture discovered in Romania so far.



hugodiekonig said:


> This is WOW!!! Beautiful vineyard! :cheers:


Thank you! 


Transfăgărășan Highway​









István Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârsești, Vrancea Subcarpathians, Moldavia*

Bârsești, Vrancea Subcarpathians, Moldavia​










Bârsești is considered the heart of Land of Vrancea, the village where lived Tudora Vrâncioaia, a legendary 15th century woman who gave the name to Vrancea zone.

Video: *Land of Vrancea in autumn*. Worth seeing! 


Vaivoda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The city of Câmpulung - Muscel and Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia*

The city of Câmpulung - Muscel and Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia​










The mountains reach 2,469 m. 

In first photo, the Flămânda Church near the city, rebuilt in actual form in 1870. Now a parochial church, was a skete between 1764 - 1914. Because its architect was Moldavian, he designed the church in the old Moldavian style (used in 14th - 17th centuries).


Older posts with Câmpulung: *11364*, *10986*, *10383* 



DSC_0056_01 par Costin Barbutz, sur Flickr








DSC_0024_01_5_6_7_8-2 par Costin Barbutz, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheile Dobrogei (Dobruja's Gorges) Reserve*

Cheile Dobrogei (Dobruja's Gorges) Reserve​










The gorges are formed on the only permanent river in interior Dobruja - Casimcea and were called Casimcea Gorges, but as they seem to be the only gorges in Dobruja, are now simply named Dobruja's Gorges. 

Is a mixt, geological and biological reserve and from the way those grottoes look, they seem to have been inhabited in antiquity.


haihui-prin-dobrogea.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Cloșanilor Massif, Mehedinți Mountains*

Piatra Cloșanilor Massif, Mehedinți Mountains​











The prominent massif with abrupt slopes rising above endless forested mountains around creates the most distinctive sight in the Mehedinți Range and offers amazing panoramas over the most remote and untouched natural region of Romania. 

Piatra Cloșanilor was declared a mixed (landscape - geological - biological) protected area of national importance and is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.


R Codrin Speo Ursii Cluj K2 1 2​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg









by me 



*Matthias Corvinus monument*



Matthias monumental ensemble is composed of five statues representing the king Matthias (equestrian) and his four generals, was unveiled in 1902 in the central square of Cluj.

The layout work of artists János Lajos Fadrusz and Pákey won the grand prize in 1900 at the Paris Universal Exhibition.​



Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr










Blasius Magyar & Pál Kinizsi (Paul Chinezu)​

Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr










Báthori István & Szapolyai István​

Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr













​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I really need to get back to the mountains :drool:
























It's shameful to see the sorry state our Cazino is in. Are they only restoring the area in front of it?


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Vurpar village and around, Sibiu county , Fagaras Mts in background,yesterday - my photos


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Daia village, Sibiu county, 13.04.2014 my pics


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicula village, Cluj county, Transylvania








by me ​



Nicula by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Nicula by Samus Vallis, on Flickr








Nicula - ''Assumption of Mary'' greek-catholic church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr









*The Monastery* - the main orthodox pilgrimage (before 1948 greek-catholic) center in Transylvania:

There are 3 churches:

A wooden church built in 1810 and brought here in 1973 after another wooden church built in the 18th century has burned. (the church can be see in the last photo) 

A church built between 1875-1879 by the Greek-Catholic Diocese of Gherla.

A church under construction since 2002.​

Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băsești, Land of Codru, northwest Romania*

Băsești, Land of Codru, northwest Romania​









*Land of Codru* is the least known of the historical / ethnographical zones from North-West Romania. It extends on the today Satu Mare, Maramureș and Sălaj counties.



*Băsești*, now in Maramureș County, was historically part of Sălaj Comitatus. It is best known as the place where was born Gheorghe Pop de Băseşti (1835-1919), a politician and activist for the rights of Transylvanian Romanians in the Austro-Hungarian empire. He was also the president of the assembly of Alba Iulia (December 1, 1918), when the Romanians living inside Hungary proclaimed the union between the Romanian Old Kingdom and Transylvania. He died only a few months later, aged 84. His house in Băsești (built in 1890, last photo) is now a memorial museum.

Like most area in northern Romania, the region is tranquill, with ancient village lifestyle, pure and exuberant vegetation and relaxing landscapes.



Video: folklore from Codru.


la băseşti par băseşteanu, sur Flickr











la băseşti par băseşteanu, sur Flickr














la băseşti par băseşteanu, sur Flickr









la băseşti par băseşteanu, sur Flickr










băseşti-casa memoriala george pop de basesti par băseşteanu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains​









Short underground sector of the river


amsonline.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​









obogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jidvei / Seiden, former Cetatea de Baltă comitatus, Transylvania*

Jidvei / Seiden, former Cetatea de Baltă comitatus, Transylvania​









The same village of the vineyards recently presented


turistintransilvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó












Brasov Street par joe.routon, sur Flickr











Brasov City Square par joe.routon, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia*

Ponoarele, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia​











The village is known for some natural attractions from its vicinity, mostly for the natural bridge called "God's Bridge", also for the Lilac Forest, the Ponoarele Cave etc.

Mehedinți Plateau is the second karst zone in Romania after Apuseni Nature Park.


Dan Căprioru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​











blogullor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​









In first photo is the ruin of Drencova Castle (14th century), submerged after the construction of the dam and tipping out in the middle of the river.


Bazita Gausss 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târpești, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Târpești, Neamț County, Moldavia​









Among archaeologists, the village is known as the place where the figurine called "The Thinker from Târpești" was found. Is a piece of work from Pre-Cucuteni Culture (4800 - 4500 BCE) very similar with the far more famous "Thinker from Cernavodă", discovered 200 km away and dating a little earlier, but belonging to another Neolithic horizon - the Hamangia Culture. Cucuteni and Hamangia bearers were different peoples (different languages and material cultures) and the fact that similar figurines have been found is because it was a type of a represenation of a common religious belief, the sitting character with the head in his palms was in fact invoking the stars.


Jo Van Schoors​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia​









Established in 16th century, the older and smaller church is from 1589 and the bigger one (in photo) is from 1828. The cells and bell tower are from 18-19th centuries.

ogradamosului.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

Port of Constanța​









Seen from an American warship



USS Donald Cook approaches Constanta, Romania. par Official U.S. Navy Imagery, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Sfântu Gheoghe Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania​









With the massifs of Piatra Mare (extreme left), Piatra Craiului (left), Bucegi (the snowy one, middle and right) and Postăvaru (the darker one to the right) in the background.


Sfântu Gheoghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy Depression is in fact the northern part of Brașov Depression, from geographical point of view. The northern part of Brașov Depression is inhabited majoritary by Székely Hungarians and was in past one of the Seven Székely Seats (districts) of Transylvania. The southern part is the Land of Bârsa which was one of the Seven Saxon Seats.


The terrain, as you can see, is quite flat and in distance as seen the surrounding mountains: the aforementioned ones toward the south, Bodoc, Baraolt and Perșani toward west, Întorsurii and farther Vrancea toward the east (across the Târgu Secuiesc Depression).


berdelajos.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Solca, Bukovina*

Solca, Bukovina​










Solca - population 2,143 - is the smallest urban settlement in Romanian Bukovina.

It is situated at the foot of Dealul lui Vodă Hill and of the Obcinele Bucovinei Subcarpathians and is now for its former monastery (built in 1622, in photo) and for the brewery. In the end of 19th century, it became a climateric resort and before Bukovina to be reincorporated into Romania in 1918, it was one of the most popular touristic destinations in the Austro-Hungarian empire.


mekmos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crasna Skete, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia*

Crasna Skete, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia​









Built in 1636 as a picturesque fortified complex in pre-Brâncovenesc style with a church with paintings from 1654 and 1757.

Older post with Crasna Skete: *10668*


ziarulolteniei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca Ilvei, Bârgău Mountains, Transylvania*

Lunca Ilvei, Bârgău Mountains, Transylvania​










A village and commune with 3,000 inhabitants in Bistrița Năsăud, close to the border with Bukovina. 

Is situated on Ilva Valley, in solemn alpine environment, the lower Bârgău Mountains being bordered by the high Rodna (to the north) and Călimani Mountains, as well as Suhard Mountains, being hard accesible during the long and cold winters. 


Adi Lupșan 1 2 3 4 5​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the Throne Hall of the Royal Palace (1937)*

Bucharest - the Throne Hall of the Royal Palace (1937)​










blogarhitectura.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carol I Bridge (1895) and the Danube around Cernavodă, Dobruja*

Carol I Bridge (1895) and the Danube around Cernavodă, Dobruja​











Costin Sîrghei 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three monasteries in Bukovina*

Three monasteries in Bukovina​








starcevtravel.wordpress.com​



*Dragomirna Monastery* - 1609 (church) - 1627 (fortress)












































*Solca Monastery* - 1622

















































*Sucevița Monastery* - 1586 (church) - 1606 (fortress)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea and Năvodari, Dobruja*

Tulcea and Năvodari, Dobruja​




Claboo Media​


*Tulcea*









​



















*Năvodari*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Târgu Ocna, Bacău County, Moldavia​










Dan Sultănel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Valley, Parâng, Lotru and Latorița Mountains*

Lotru Valley, Parâng, Lotru and Latorița Mountains​










*Obârșia Lotrului Resort* (Lotru's Origin) and *Vidra Reservoir*. 

In second photo, across the lake is seen the abandoned, ghost Vidra Resort, situated on the northern shore, in Lotru Mountains. The new Transalpina Resort is situated on the southern shore (not visible in photo), in Latorița Mountains.


peter.risko.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains*

Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains​









Including the Croat village of Carașova / Karašova, the common access point to the gorges


Eduard Wichner​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Cristian Alexe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​











Marian Poară ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi Monastery and Cave*

Polovragi Monastery and Cave​









The Death painting inside the cave is the work of a monk (meditation over the moment of death is a common theme in Orthodox monastic tradition). Last photo: Olteț Gorges


Jean Domnaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buta Gorges, Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

Buta Gorges, Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains​










Daniel Blata​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Verendin, foothills of Semenic Mountains, Banat*

Verendin, foothills of Semenic Mountains, Banat​









A village of 1,947 inhabitants


Eduard Wichner​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina













Raoul Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vadu Beach at Black Sea*

Vadu Beach at Black Sea












Is situated on the Chituc Marine Levee (levee = a large surface of sand) which is one of 20 strictly protected areas (forbidden access for unauthorized people) inside the Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.


Cristian Alexe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains​





Ela Vaida 1 2​



*Votive crucifixes* (and one cross)


















































































*Poiana Galdei village and Întregalde Gorges*. 

Quote (and more photos in the link) from a touristic website: "I visited almost all Romania and what surprised me the most was Poiana Galdei".


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I'm now adding Romania to my list of countries to visit this late 2010s wait for me Romania!!! one of Europe's hidden gems! :apple:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

Thank you Hugo and be welcomed! Ask me for any info if it happens to find me online when you come.

Baiului Mountains​









Florin Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains*

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains​










Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









Mihaela Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*British film about Romania made in 1964*

British film about Romania made in 1964​









Life in Romania in the 1950s - 1970s was far better than people outside the Iron Curtain imagined. In this film, Romania is presented as an undercover capitalist country, which was not far from reality.

Things turned bad with the coming of ceaușescu so by middle 1970s life started to not be so good anymore.


The best moments in the movie: *1:55*, *2:35*, *2:45*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bukovina​










The present structures dates from 15-18th century. Putna has the largest and richest museum of a monastery in Romania, with many precious works of art from 14th century onward, especially fine 15th century tapestries, illuminated books etc.


tudorphotoblog.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal resort*

Predeal resort​









Alesia17​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains ​








Marcel Ilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

Cerna Mountains​








They are 15 km long, reach 1,928 m and are part of Domogled- Cerna Valley National Park.


Linda Motoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

Bucegi Plateau​








Most of it is above 2,000 m.

Constantin Gruescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif*

Postăvaru Massif​









Poiana Brașov, Romania's most modern ski resort, is situated at the foot of this massif. From resort, a 2,4 km long cable car take people to Cristianu Mare Peak, close to Postăvaru Peak (1799 m), going through a level difference of 693 m.

First photo: view toward Bucegi Mountains.



Older posts with Postăvaru: *10584*, *10320*

Constantin Gruescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sărata Monteoru Spa, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

Sărata Monteoru Spa, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia​








Chapel from 1903 with the grave of Grigore C. Monteoru, spa's founder.

Previous the foundation of the spa, the village was named Fundu Sărății. In 1860-1880, Grigore Stavri (a Greek) bought the lands and founded the resort. He changed his name in Grigore Constantinescu Monteoru and gave the spa his name.


romaniape2roti.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina Sheepherd Dog*

Bukovina Sheepherd Dog​










Is a strong and rustic dog which was for many centuries the best partner and companion for the Romanian shepherds. More on Wikipedia.

Cătălin Hrițcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Florin Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ighiel karstic lake, Trascău Mountains*

Ighiel karstic lake, Trascău Mountains​










Is a protected area around the largest lake of karstic origin in Romania, formed by a natural dam.

Second photo: Ighiel (or maybe Ighiu) village.

Ela 
Vaida​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moinești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Moinești, Bacău County, Moldavia​









The city (population 21,787) is known for being the birthplace of Tristan Tzara, the founder of Dadaism, one of the first of the early 20th century avant-garde movements. The name of this international movement was formed from the Romanian word for yes - da, da meaning yes, yes.


mihaeladr.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

Baiului Mountains​









Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​









22 km long, the gorges of River Nera are the wildest and the most tortuous in country, as you can see in Google Maps on their location. The river makes almost complete roundabouts around cliffs and mountains through a jungle that resemble rather Central America than Europe.



DS_20140503_00162 par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140503_00178 par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140503_00154 par serdiana, sur Flickr












DS_20140503_00146 Lacul Dracului Vali a sărit par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140504_500015 Cascada Bigăr par serdiana, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Probota, Suceava County, Moldavia​










Gabriela Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three places in Vrancea County*

Three places in Vrancea County​







invrancea.ro​


*Andreiașu de Jos natural eternal flame* - fueled by natural gas emissions from earth, ignited by humans or, in some cases, naturally by lightning

























*Soveja*




























*Near Dălhăuți*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*2 Mai, Dobruja*

2 Mai, Dobruja









2 Mai par Stefania Elena, sur Flickr











2 Mai par Stefania Elena, sur Flickr











2 Mai par Stefania Elena, sur Flickr









2 Mai par Stefania Elena, sur Flickr











2 Mai par Stefania Elena, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​









They extend on ~900 km² and reach 2,192 m.

Linda Motoiu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșca Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Râșca Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia​











It was preceded by a monastery established in 1363. After the destruction of that one in 1510, a new monastery was built in 1541 on a neighbour hill. The present church was built in 1542 and on the wall not visible in photo are paintings from that year. The surrounding fortress dates from 17th-19th centuries.


voronet-holiday.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​









Ionuț Nechita​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​









Annelise L Floroian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​










Ionuț Nechita​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta











Nicu Chirobocea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Constantin Negrici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians​









Laurențiu Mitu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains​










Jean Domnaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains ​










adrianblaga.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina













dreamtrips.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

Harghita / Hargita Mountains​










Range of volcanic origin with many post-volcanic phenomena (mofettas, fumaroles and solfataras). Size: 60 x 30 km, ~1,400 km². Maximum height: 1,801 m.

These mountains with rather monotonous landscapes are home to hundreds of large carnivores and other wild animals, because of their remoteness.


dreamtrips.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Székely Land, Transylvania*

Székely Land, Transylvania​





József Kránitz​


*Red Lake Resort*



























*Ghimeș / Gyimesi Pass*




























*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok*



























*Bancu / Csíkbánkfalva*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​









wallpaperswiki.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​








Braila Pe Bune​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​










softconsulting.cluj.astral.ro - with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți Karst Plateau*

Ponoarele, Mehedinți Karst Plateau​









"God's Bridge" is the second biggest natural bridge in Europe and one of the few (if not the only one) in the world used for traffic : the county road DJ 670 between Baia de Aramă and Drobeta Turnu Severin passes over it.

The dimensions are: 30 m span, 13 m width, 22 m high and 9 m thick.


travelinfinit.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Hellenistic tomb with papyrus in Mangalia, Dobruja*

The Hellenistic tomb with papyrus in Mangalia, Dobruja​









In 1959, in the Hellenistic necropolis of Callatis (ancient name of Mangalia), was discovered a tomb with a skeleton holding in hand a fragmented papyrus. Dated from second half of 4th century BCE, is the only papyrus discovered in Europe to date.

The tomb was moved from the necropolis to the Archaeological Museum of Mangalia and the papyrus is now displayed in panels around the tomb.

Callatis was founded around the year 500 BCE and lasted until 7th century CE when was abandoned during the barbarian invasions. Like other abandoned cities and fortresses from Dobruja, was restored in a more modest form during the return of Byzantine rule in the area in 11th century.


padureadelamalulmarii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​









Liviu Cezar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craivii Peak, Trascău Mountains*

Piatra Craivii Peak, Trascău Mountains​









On the top of this mountain in antiquity stood the fortified acropolis of Apulon Dacian city, capital of Apuli tribe and predecessor of Roman Apulum, modern day Alba Iulia. Apulon was the most important Dacian city after Sarmisegetusa during the time of the Dacian Kingdom. There were sanctuaries like the ones from Sarmisegetusa and inhabited terraces descending from acropolis.

Apulum, situated 20 de km away in the Mureș Valley, was the biggest city in Roman Dacia (both by population - 40,000 - and by surface), bigger even than the capital Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa.



FREE3880 par iuliae, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara train station*

Hunedoara train station










Hunedoara Station par R936, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​









drumurilenoastre.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aninoasa Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

Aninoasa Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia​







Built in 1677



Aninoasa Monastery..1677.. par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben












The Large Square in Sibiu Romania par minoritynomad, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare*

Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare​









Photos from Igniș, the massif next to Baia Mare city



lassú keringő / Slow Waltz par debreczeniemoke, sur Flickr










Nagybánya / Baia Mare par debreczeniemoke, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Sadova, Bukovina*

Near Sadova, Bukovina











Bucovina par daniel.carcea, sur Flickr










Rasarit la Trei Movile par daniel.carcea, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















A group of white pelicans in the Danube Delta, Romania. par MariusR., sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains*

Slănic - Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains











DSC_0050 by alexandrugavrila2000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd, Saxon seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania*

Saschiz / Keisd, Saxon seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania











IMG_6678 by Nanes Ioan Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains*

Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains​








1almost.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​








Dragoș Asaftei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia*

Turnu Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia​









destinatiidevacanta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciorogârla Monastery near Bucharest*

Ciorogârla Monastery near Bucharest​








Established in 1808, the church was rebuilt in 1943.


Mahyo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă, Dobruja*

Cernavodă, Dobruja​









Sfânta Maria Bridge over Danube - Black Sea Canal, inaugurated in 2002


tustiai.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*17th century former mosque in Brăila*

17th century former mosque in Brăila​










This was the oldest and most important mosque in Brăila, built in 1667, when Brăila was an Ottoman possession. In 1831, after the city was given to Wallachia, was converted into church.

It is situated in the hearth of old Brăila and is one of the few buildings that were left after the planned reconstruction of the city in 1830.


probr.ro​


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Avrig valley, at the foot of Fagaras Mts., in Sibiu county, my photos - 12.04.2014


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

Baiului Mountains











DS_20111105_00005 spre Susai by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20111105_00071 spre vf Turcu din munţii Neamţului ;-) by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20111105_00182 o lumină caldă by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20111105_00192 Azuga prin pâclă by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains - Râmeț village and gorges*

Trascău Mountains - Râmeț village and gorges










DS_20100922_00250 par serdiana, sur Flickr












DS_20100921_00147 par serdiana, sur Flickr












DS_20100923_00095v par serdiana, sur Flickr













DS_20100923_00036 par serdiana, sur Flickr









DS_20100923_00387b par serdiana, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tisa village and Bradu Skete, foothills of Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

Tisa village and Bradu Skete, foothills of Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​










This is how the architecture in the villages in northern (mountainous) part of Oltenia used to look until the middle of 20th century.

The skete was built in 1784.


Gabriel Avramovici 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir, Ceahlău and Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir, Ceahlău and Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​










George Fozocos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The endless Carpathian jungle*

The endless Carpathian jungle












DSC_1144 par nickstreet13, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta













Mihai Reseka​



















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​








Nicolae Șerbănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța, view toward the Shipyard*

Constanța, view toward the Shipyard​










zeeko2104​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - the House of Free Press*

Bucharest - the House of Free Press​









Built between 1952-1957, its ground plan measures 280 x 260 m and the height is 104 m.


Anabela Vâlcereanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș train station*

Curtea de Argeș train station​








Dorin-Constantin Băluță​





















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulișa Mountains*

Tulișa Mountains​









adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## insa80 (May 19, 2014)

wow love you romania..!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Podu Olt train station, Sibiu County, Transylvania*

Thank you for comment and likes!
Podu Olt train station, Sibiu County, Transylvania​









This station is situated outside the town of Tălmaciu. In Podu Olt is the junction between the railways coming from Sibiu, Brașov and Râmnicu Vâlcea.



Malaxa 946 + 917 - Podu Olt par Desiro256, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei resort, Bukovina*

Vatra Dornei resort, Bukovina










Vatra Dornei par carmenlaura.b, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni: Cantacuzino Castle*

Bușteni: Cantacuzino Castle​











Inaugurated in 1911, was built in Neoromanian style for prince Gheorghe Grigore Cantacuzino, from the noble Cantacuzino family, which gave several rulers of Wallachia and which was descending from Byzantine emperors.

locuri-nevazute.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frăsinei strict monastery, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

Frăsinei strict monastery, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​









Is the only monastery in Romania where women's access is forbidden.

The monastery was founded in 1710 in a very wild place and to these days is very remote and peaceful. In 1853-1859 was rebuilt in present form by Calinic. 

From the last village on the valley to the monastery are 4 km through quiet forests, along the stream with abrupt gorges below the road. 

2 km from the monastery starts its domain and from here the access of women is forbidden, a panel with the curse of bishop Calinic (1787-1868) being put on roadside, warning the possible attempting women they can suffer bad things if they break this rule. Second photo is with the church situated at the beginning of domain. This church was built specially for women, here services being held for them.


photoxventure.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Bran*

Around Bran












444O0826 par ciollileach, sur Flickr








444O0857 par ciollileach, sur Flickr







444O1111 par ciollileach, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salt hills in Vrancea Mountains*

Salt hills in Vrancea Mountains​









catalintrifan.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​









The fortified Cetățuia Monastery is seen on top of the hill



R 6401 par DuTZu24, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș- the Cathedral*

Curtea de Argeș- the Cathedral​








Built under ruler Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521) and completed in 1526, it was part of an impressive fortified monastic complex which was demolished in 1875 during the "renovation" at the command of King Carol I and carried out after the plans of French architect Lecomte du Noüy (disciple of Viollet-le-Duc), when also the medieval murals have been replaced with 19th century mosaics. This was in order to transform the church in necropolis of the new Romanian dinasty, here being buried King Carol I, King Ferdinand and their queens.



The monastery church is famous for its beauty and for the Legend of Master Manole, who built his wife alive in the walls in order to stop them crumbling by night, according to an ancient custom (in fact, a theme present in the folklore of other Balkan people and not only). When Manole and his accompanions told the prince that they could always build an even greater church, the ruler had them stranded on the roof so that they could not do that. They fashioned wooden wings and tried to fly off the roof, but, one by one, they all fell to the ground. 




Curtea de Arges par BoBCita, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cisnădie / Heltau, Saxon seat of Sibiu, Transylvania​









First photo: view from the tower of the 12th century Lutheran church in Romanesque style.


chateauthierrycisnadie.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​









lumizet​





















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Tudor 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

Bârgău Mountains​









andreiu17​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Villages in Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

Villages in Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia​





Cristi Merchea 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​




*Livezile*






























*Bârsești* - second photo: weekly market












































*Negrilești*



























*Lepșa village and resort*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drăgan Dam, Vlădeasa Mountains*

Drăgan Dam, Vlădeasa Mountains











Baraj Dragan Bihor par adimalan, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​









Florin Ichim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Strei near Călan, Transylvania*

River Strei near Călan, Transylvania​








With Retezat Mountains in distance


tibaxon​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery, Oltenia












crys28 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău River in Buzău Mountains*

Buzău River in Buzău Mountains​








Between Nehoiu and Pătârlagele


Eduard Ghioca 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi, northern Oltenia*

Polovragi, northern Oltenia​








Gheorghe Chelu 1 2​











































* Novaci, neighbour of Polovragi*. The music and costumes in the northernmost part of Oltenia are basically Transylvanian, as these villages have experienced a massive settlement of Transylvanian Romanians flying over the mountains from middle age to 18th century to escape religious persecution under the rule of the Catholic Hungarian Kingdom and then Austrian-Hungarian Empire.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eternal Maramureș*

Eternal Maramureș​









Geographically, Land of Maramureș is an ~100 km long depression situated between the mountain ranges of Maramureș, Rodna, Țibleș and Gutâi, extending in both Romania and Ukraine.

Historically, Land of Maramureș was a medieval comitatus then a county that survided until 1918. 

Demographically, the northern part, that is now inside the border of Ukraine, was majoritary Romanian before the demographic policy of Austrian-Hungarian Empire in 18-19th centuries, when many Ruthenians where encouraged to establish here and who later started to adopt the Ukrainian identity. In middle age Maramureș was a semi-autonomous district ruled by Romanian voivodes, inside the Hungarian Kingdom. The first rulers of Moldavia were Romanian knyazes (small noblemen) from Maramureș.

Ethnographically, Maramureș is the most original and the most archaic region of Romania and even Europe.









*Pastoral Doina* - Doina is a type of sad, vocal Romanian song that was inscribed on Unesco List of Intangible Cultural Heritage.

The doina in next video is one which telling about the call of sheep from mountains back to sheepfold because of storm coming.























Autumnal Aerials by Peter Lengyel. One of the series of fabulous Maramureș aerials by him, more of them in these pages: 

Zboruri peste verde – Maramureș
Zboruri cu balonul prin Maramureș
Zbor de Mai în Maramureș


Peter Lengyel​


*Rodna Mountains*




























*Gutâi Mountains* with the characteristic Rooster Crest Peak


























*Depression of Maramureș*





























*Oncești* - a village on Iza Valley, near Sighet


























*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget* - a city of 37,640 inhabitants that was the capital of Maramureș Comitatus and County before 1918. It is situated on Tisa River and on the border between Romania and Ukraine.







































*Maramureș Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in northern Dobruja (Tulcea County)*

Somewhere in northern Dobruja (Tulcea County)​








airlinestravel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures PRIMEVAL. How many tourists visit Romania? What places are the most popular among tourists? Timişoara or Brașov may be Constanţa? I'm just wondering


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*



Zig_Zag said:


> Thanks for the great pictures PRIMEVAL. How many tourists visit Romania? What places are the most popular among tourists? Timişoara or Brașov may be Constanţa? I'm just wondering


Thank you Zig-Zag and all of you for likes (and for comment).

Here is a list with the top most visited localities and resorts in 2013 by number of arrivals:



skySK said:


> Top localitati si statiuni turistice dupa numarul turistilor din 2013 cu minim 20.000 de sosiri:
> 
> BUCURESTI 1.328.190
> CONSTANTA 436.546
> ...





Sihăstria Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​










This was and maybe still is the most visited monastery in Romania, especially by visitors with religious purposes, as here lived until the 1990s some monks considered the most spiritual in Romania. Every day there were tens or even hundreds people waiting to talk with those monks and in dedication days there were thousands. 

Now still is the greatest male monastery in Romania, with around 150 monks.

It is situated in the depth of pure fir forests, tens of km of any locality, somewhere between Secu Monastery and Sihla Skete.

Video: monasteries from Neamț County. Last two scenes are with Sihăstria.


pelerinaje.renastereacluj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Saints' Church (1696), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Saints' Church (1696), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













University Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania or Maramureș*

Somewhere in Transylvania or Maramureș










România__IGP2846_v1 par LvuDesign, sur Flickr












România_IGP2912_v1 par LvuDesign, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















White Pelican par VaughanG, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vineyards around Drăgășani, Oltenia*

Vineyards around Drăgășani, Oltenia











Avincis Winery par Alina Iancu, sur Flickr











Crama Bauer par Alina Iancu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park












romania 1 087 par christensenbruce320, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians​







Sorina Gavrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Charlottenburg, Banat, the only round village in Romania*

Charlottenburg, Banat, the only round village in Romania​








Situated in the northern part of Timiș County, in the hills of Pogăniș and Lipova (one of the most unspoiled and least known zones of Romania), is a small community numbering only 111 people (in 2002 census): 93 Romanians, 10 Ukrainians and 6 Germans.

It was established in 1771 with 32 German families (171 people) from Südtirol in today Italy.

Because of its circular plan, it was declared in its entirety a historical monument and probably is the only of this kind in Romania.

In 1977 the Germans were still majoritary: 79 of them were living along 62 Romanians, 10 Hungarians etc.






The German colonists from Banat, known as Banat Swabians, started to move in this province (shared between Romania, Serbia and Hungary) at the beginning of 18th century (1718), coming mainly from Alsace-Lorraine, Austria, Bavaria, Franconia, and the Palatinate.

In 1913, in Banat (the entire province, not only the part now in Romania) were living 170,000 Romanians, 166,000 Germans, 80,000 Hungarians, 70,000 Serbians and many other ethnic groups.

In 1930 there were 750,000 Germans in Romania, comprising the Saxons from Transylvania and the Swabians from Banat and Crișana. Today less then 75,000 Germans live in Romania.



timpolis.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Largest flag in the world*

Largest flag in the world​










On May 27 2013, at the Clinceni Airdrome near Bucharest, Romania entered the Guinness Book of records after it unveiled the largest flag ever made. It took about 200 people several hours to unfurl a five-ton flag of Romania which organizers said measured 349 meters by 226 meters, about three times the size of a football pitch.


ryot.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Secu Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​









Manastirea Secu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​









Gabriel G.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane Spa, Banat*

Băile Herculane Spa, Banat​









Hotel Roman situated next to Cerna River, at the northern limit of the resort, just at the beginning of the Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.

It was opened in 1976 and incorporates in its ground floor the integrally preserved and still used Roman Baths, almost 2,000 years old.


laurentiunita.wordpress.com1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumârna Pass, Bukovina*

Ciumârna Pass, Bukovina​









The pass connects the villages of Sucevița and Moldovița, going across the Obcina Mare Mountains. The maximum elevation of the pass is 1,100 m.


Dadu-Alin Iftime 1 2​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Largest flag in the world​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!    beautiful!!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

Costinești











IMG_4936 par rogaisall4me, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șelimbăr, near Sibiu, Transylvania*

Șelimbăr, near Sibiu, Transylvania​








Făgăraș Mountains in backdrop



DA 633 - Sibiu Gr. Selimbar Hm par Desiro256, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Râului Dam, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania*

Gura Râului Dam, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania​










Situated 3 km from the homonimous locality (which is one of the villages of Mărginimea Sibiului), on Cibin River (the same river that flows through Sibiu). The dam was finished in 1981.


AlexisRo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pahomie Skete, Buila - Vânturarița Massif, Oltenia*

Pahomie Skete, Buila - Vânturarița Massif, Oltenia​











Mihalela Dincă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borcea village, Borcea Branch of Danube, Bărăgan Steppe*

Borcea village, Borcea Branch of Danube, Bărăgan Steppe​









georgedynu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prislop Pass between Maramures and Bukovina*

Prislop Pass between Maramures and Bukovina​











Situated at 1416 m elevation and going between Maramureș Mountains (to the north) and Rodna Mountains (to the south) is one of the finest scenic roads in Romania because of its landscapes. 

In the Bukovina sector, it goes along the Bistrița Aurie valley (in photo), which is nothing but the name of the upper course of Bistrița River, upstream of Vatra Dornei. 

In the pass, as you can see on map, the road joins the road coming on Rotunda Pass, from Someșul Mare Valley.


 Pasul Prislop par Wouter De Ruyck, sur Flickr


----------



## dezet75 (Feb 19, 2013)

It is very sad that instead of enjoy the beautiful landscapes you need to watch out for holes in the road


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*



dezet75 said:


> It is very sad that instead of enjoy the beautiful landscapes you need to watch out for holes in the road


There is a reason why DN18, the national road along the Prislop Pass is called "the worst road in Romania". 

Anyway, I don't think will stay like this forever, quite probable will be rebuilt this or next year.
Bucharest by me










Dâmbovița River near Izvor Bridge, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Block from 1935, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hășdate, Băița & Livada, Cluj county, Transylvania









my photos



*Hășdate / Szamoshesdát* - is a village administred by the town of Gherla. It was first documentary mentioned in 1339.​



Hășdate -panorama by Samus Vallis, on Flickr








Hășdate (Gherla) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Hășdate (Gherla) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr






Hășdate (Gherla) - church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr










*Băița / Kérö * - it has the same status as the village of Hășdate and it was first documentary mentioned in 1214 being one of the oldest localities from this area.​


Băița (Gherla) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr





*Livada / Dengeleg* -is a village administred by the commune of Iclod. It was first documentary mentioned in 1310.​


Livada by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains 











clear par Pásztohy, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​








The massif seen in the farthest distance under the parachute is Ceahlău, situated at 60 km straight line.


Dadu-Alin Iftime 1 2​








































[/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians​









bluephotography.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fundățica, Bran Area*

Fundățica, Bran Area​







FlinstoneRO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia*

Neamț Monastery, Moldavia​










parohiaungheni.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Resort*

Vidra Resort











Untitled par Camelia Drilea , sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva*

Deva​








View from the ruined 13th century castle



DSC04837 par christensenbruce320, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

Costinești​










Epava Evangelia de la Costineşti / Evangelia wreck in Costinesti par cod_gabriel, sur Flickr






















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Dam*

Vidraru Dam​








laurentiunita.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​







Some peaks on the border with Ukraine


Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​









Daniel Chricheș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains - Grohot natural bridge*

Metaliferi Mountains - Grohot natural bridge​









Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Doftana Valley, Prahova Subcarpathians*

Doftana Valley, Prahova Subcarpathians​









Dragoș Asaftei​



















[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*2 Mai, Dobruja*

2 Mai, Dobruja












Sunny seaside day par Laura Precupanu , sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zărnești, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Zărnești, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​









The town (population 21,681) is known as the main gateway to Piatra Craiului Mountains.



DSC_9750.jpg par Catalin Adler, sur Flickr











DSC_9903.jpg par Catalin Adler, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Charles de Gaule Square*

Bucharest - Charles de Gaule Square​









freerider.ro​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​








bikefriendly.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lacu Sărat, Bărăgan Steppe*

Lacu Sărat, Bărăgan Steppe​








Lacu Sărat (Salty Lake) is a resort some km from Brăila city (10 km from its center), established in second half of 19th century on the shore of a salty lake. A tram line going through fine places outside the localities connects the resort with Brăila.



Roaming par gulgulas, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș, Transylvania​








The Seat of Arieș / Aranyosszék was a Székely exclave and today still remains a small ethnic exclave represented by only two villages with Székely majority: Rimetea / Torockó and Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy.


Rimetea, previously named in Romanian Trascău, gave the name to Trascău Mountains. It is situated at the foot of Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő (Székely's Rock or Székely's Stone) Mountain and was proposed to be inscribed on Unesco list, being one of the finest villages in Transylvania and Romania and the only one which received the Europa Nostra award.

A mining town in middle age, it had a mixed population of Germans, Austrians, Flemish and later Hungarians and Romanians.



Rimetea par Kaspartheater, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta - Sacalin Island*

Danube Delta - Sacalin Island








​





Situated in Black Sea in front of the mouth of Sfântu Gheorghe Branch (the southernmost of the three branches of the Delta), it is the youngest Romanian and European Island and one of Biosphere Reserve's 18 strictly protected areas (forbidden access for tourists).


pelicam.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Moldavia*

Bistrița Monastery, Moldavia​









The bell tower with the chapel built above the gate, both from 1498.


Ady Dangă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu port on Danube*

Giurgiu port on Danube​









The building of Giurgiu harbour master`s office dates from 1939-1945 and was designed py Petre Antonescu, the greatest architect between wars.


opiniagiurgiu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea











Danube Delta Sunset, Tulcea-3484 par eyecake, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna River, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Putna River, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​






At Putna Waterfall near Lepșa



Cascada Putnei Romania par Vlad Alex George, sur Flickr











Lepsa Vrancea Romania par Vlad Alex George, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle*

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle​









There are five phases of construction: 14th century, first half of 15th century, 1458-1480, 17th century (the Bethlen wing) and 19th century (the Neogothic loggia in the main courtyard), the present structures dating mainly from 15th century.

In 2010, the castle attracted 71,000 tourists.













criserb.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă Bridges*

Cernavodă Bridges












Cernavoda par Eva Slusar, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rovinari thermal power station, Oltenia*

Rovinari thermal power station, Oltenia​









One of the biggest thermal power stations in Europe, together with similar power stations at Turceni and Craiova Rovinari makes Oltenia Energetic Complex, which produces a third of Romania's electricity. After the modernization process finished this spring, Rovinari plant matches the European Union norms for pollution level.

Rovinari town (population 12,603) is situated in Rovinari Mining Basin, a large surface mining area visible on satellite map. 


oltenianews.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Dam*

Izvoru Muntelui Dam











Barajul Izvorul Muntelui par mccrya, sur Flickr






Barajul Izvorul Muntelui par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​








trekker72.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voineasa Resort, Oltenia*

Voineasa Resort, Oltenia​









In first photo, the very place I was born, I mean the building in the middle of the image and in front of the hotel. Now the restaurant of the hotel, initially was the hospital of the working colony of the Vidra Dam building site, where my parents were employed.

In second photo is seen the church where I was baptized. No memory from that time anyway, as we left Voineasa when I was 3.


Răzvan Vasile 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc and Rarău Mountains, Bukovina*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc and Rarău Mountains, Bukovina​









The big building in fifth photo is the Militry College, inaugurated in 1953


Gabi Mireanu​
















































































































































































































*Folklore from Bukovina*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Branch of Danube, Dobruja*

Măcin Branch of Danube, Dobruja​





Roxana Chihaia 1 2 3​



*Peceneaga*
























*Turcoaia*


























*Carcaliu*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

Harghita / Hargita Mountains​









Range of volcanic origin with many post-volcanic phenomena (mofettas, fumaroles and solfataras). Size: 60 x 30 km, ~1,400 km². Maximum height: 1,801 m.

These mountains with rather monotonous landscapes are home to hundreds of large carnivores and other wild animals, because of their remoteness.



IMG_7951 (Másolás) par Jokó, sur Flickr










IMG_8075 par Jokó, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu County - "the southern gate of Transylvania"*

Sibiu County - "the southern gate of Transylvania"​







Presented in video:

- 0:16 - Cisnădioara / Michelsberg - 12th century Saxon Lutheran church
- 0:19 - Slimnic / Stolzenburg - 14-15th century peasant fortress
- 0:24 - Sibiu - the Orthodox Cathedral, 1904
- 0:27 - Sibiu - the Saxon Lutheran Church, 14th century
- 0:30 - Mediaș / Mediasch - the Saxon Lutheran Church, 1488
- 0:34 - Avrig / Freck - Brukenthal summer palace, 1771


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer skete, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

Iezer skete, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​









The skete is situated in a place where the (15 km long) canyon of River Cheia enlarges in a group of meadows. River Cheia goes through the dense jungle growing on a rough relief with tens of small valleys and canyons between River Olt and Buila - Vânturarița Massif.

The skete is certified in 1501, parts of the fortified complex dating from 1552 while the church is from 1714.



Schitul Iezer par manea florin, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains*

Slănic - Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains​








The Casino built in 1894 in Art Nouveau style


numismon.blogspot.rol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park











1 par Szabo_nl, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Easter vigil at Sucevița, Bukovina*

Easter vigil at Sucevița, Bukovina











Doru Clipa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park











Trans-0320 par andy bryant, sur Flickr











Trans-0093 par andy bryant, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains











IMG_0184 par someone10x, sur Flickr













IMG_0025 par someone10x, sur Flickr












IMG_0674 par someone10x, sur Flickr













DSC_8699 par someone10x, sur Flickr












DSC_8688 par someone10x, sur Flickr










DSC_9045 par someone10x, sur Flickr












DSC_8700 par someone10x, sur Flickr












IMG_0094 par someone10x, sur Flickr












IMG_0209 par someone10x, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păcuiul lui Soare Island, Dobruja*

Păcuiul lui Soare Island, Dobruja​










Is one of the biggest of the ~200 Danube islands shared between Romania and Bulgaria. A natural paradise like most of the others, Păcuiul lui Soare is important for its archaeological vestiges. 


The city and fortresss from here was identified with Vicina (although is nort sure), the most important Dobrujan locality in middle age. In tenth century CE, the Byzantine Empire managed to take back much of the land conquered by the Bulgars, thus establishing its borders on Danube again, after centuries when these territories were lost to Slavs and then to First Bulgar Empire. The Byzantines rebuilt many of the fortresses dating from Roman antiquity, usually at smaller scale, but they also founded new fortresses on Danube banks and among them was the one on the island Păcuiul lui Soare. It was a strategical position, the island being situated in front of the city of Durostorum (now Silistra in Bulgaria, the only one from Dobruja that maintaned a continuity of inhabitation during the age of migrations) and also controlled the Bărăgan Plain, the main access of invading Barbarians targeting the Byzantium. 


Shortly after its foundation, the city as well as the entire Dobruja fell again in the hands of Bulgars. In 13th century, when it belonged again to Byzantines, Genovese commerciants were allowed to settle and Vicina became a trade center with a cosmopolitan population. It flourished in 13-14th century but later decaded, with the rise of Chilia and Brăila.


The complex of ruins comprise the fortress walls, the port and other structures, partly on the island and partly submerged.




costasbuzduga 1 2 3 4 5 6​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dălhăuți Monastery, Vrancea Subcarpathians, Moldavia*

Dălhăuți Monastery, Vrancea Subcarpathians, Moldavia​







AEMONA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stoenești, foothills of Leaota Mountains, Muntenia*

Stoenești, foothills of Leaota Mountains, Muntenia​









One of the finest villages in the magic Land of Muscel

AEMONA 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő Massif, Trascău Mountains*

Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő Massif, Trascău Mountains











IMG_7698 (Másolás) par Jokó, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Criț and Bunești, Saxon Seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Criț and Bunești, Saxon Seat of Rupea, Transylvania​








*Criț / Kreuzdorf*



Crit par hanming_huang, sur Flickr​















*Bunești / Bodendorf*



Bunești par hanming_huang, sur Flickr​















12 minutes *documentary about the Saxon fortified churches*


96936340


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotnari Vineyards, Moldavian, Plateau*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Cotnari Vineyards, Moldavian, Plateau​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr












SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr










SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr











SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr













SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic picture of the tall ship approaching port.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land, Transylvania​








A village on Olt Valley, just after the river exits its first defile, in Sfântu Gheorghe Depression. Is surrounded by Baraolt (toward west), Bodoc (toward east) and Harghita (toward north) Mountains.


Sandor Rab​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suplacu de Barcău, Bihor County, Crișana*

Suplacu de Barcău, Bihor County, Crișana​







Nicku​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway​









Alexandru Budeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agăș, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

Agăș, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia​








Nemira (southwest) and Tarcău (northeast) Mountains


sv.andrei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Roman Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











University Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jupiter (foreground) and Neptun (background) resorts, Black Sea*

Jupiter (foreground) and Neptun (background) resorts, Black Sea











20130902-DSC_0516 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> SCF Black Sea Tall Ships Regatta 2014 par Robert Gabriel M, sur Flickr​


​ This frigate Nadezhda ( hope) surprising that he sailed into the Black Sea on the other end of the world from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău village, Neamț County, Moldavia*



Zig_Zag said:


> [/CENTER]
> This frigate Nadezhda ( hope) surprising that he sailed into the Black Sea on the other end of the world from Vladivostok :cheers:


You can see more photos with other ships in the same Flickr set.



Tarcău village, Neamț County, Moldavia​








Situated at the junction between Tarcău and Bistrița Rivers and in Tarcău Mountains



Tarcau - Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viscri and Rupea, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Viscri and Rupea, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania​









*Viscri / Weißkirch* - the Saxon peasant fortress, considered the most picturesque in its category, built between 12th and 17th centuries, an Unesco monument.



97113254​

















*Rupea / Reps* - the peasant fortress, 14-17th centuries


96861290


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șoimoș / Solymosvár Castle and Mureș River, Arad County, Crișana*

Șoimoș / Solymosvár Castle and Mureș River, Arad County, Crișana​










Built in 13-15th centuries near the town of Lipova

95028070


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi, northern Oltenia*

Polovragi, northern Oltenia​









Photos are taken from the eastern of the two prominences at entrance in Olteț Gorges. On this high plateau, in antiquity was the fortified acropolis of the most important dava (Dacian tribal center) in Oltenia, while the habitations were spread on the descending terraces and at the foot of the prominence.

In second photo is seen the monastery. In third photo is the end of Olteț Gorges.


Nicku 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​









Andrei Drăgușanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

Bucegi Massif












Venice Simplon Orient Express 2013 ~ Sinaia, Romania par Andi David, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ancient gold and silver treasures*

Ancient gold and silver treasures​







Was an exposition at the National History Museum in Bucharest with items from museum's collection but also from other museums.

Camelia Băluțescu​




*Dacian Treasure from Agighiol, Dobruja* - discovered in 1931, it dates from ~400 BCE. The name of the owner, prince Cotyso (a local ruler from northern Dobruja), is inscriptioned of the vessel in image.

























Pieces from the *Gothic Treasure of Pietroasele, Muntenia*, 4th century CE






































*Gepidic Treasure from Tăuteu, Crișana*, 5th century CE


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgoviște ​









spetcu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway and Făgăraș Castle*

Transfăgărășan Highway and Făgăraș Castle











_DSC0453 par DraicKin12, sur Flickr












_DSC0354 par DraicKin12, sur Flickr











_DSC0025 par DraicKin12, sur Flickr











_DSC0549 par DraicKin12, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiulești Bridge between Romania and Republic of Moldavia*

Giurgiulești Bridge and border crossing between Romania and Republic of Moldavia​








This is the railway bridge over River Prut between the two states. Another road bridge exists some tens of meters upstream (the photo was taken from the road bridge). 

Giurgiulești is a village and commune in Republic of Moldavia while in Romania is just a border crossing and custom point. 

Here River Prut spills into Danube (the great river is seen in background in photo) and is also the only area with access to Danube of Republic of Moldavia (on a lenght of only 480 m), having economical importance for this reason.


Vitalii Vosk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Post's Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr

















21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Rosetti Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​











IMG_8066 par Szabo_nl, sur Flickr

















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ROMANIA MOLDOVA par jenonhungary, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

Somewhere in Transylvania​








Possibly with Retezat Mountains in backdrop



Transylvania,ROMANIA par resy75, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neajlov River Delta, Romanian Plain*

Neajlov River Delta, Romanian Plain​









Neajlov River, 186 km long, springs from Getic Plateau (the area between the Muntenia Subcarpathians and the Romanian Plain) and spills into River Argeș near Comana, 40 km south of Bucharest.

Neajlov Delta is a wetland area part of Comana Nature Park and is the second most biodiverse zone in Romania after Danube Delta.


















turecaiac.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​







Galați is Danube's busiest port from any country; that is, busier than Vienna, Budapest, Belgrade, Bratislava etc.

First photo: the ore port. In Galați is the largest industrial plant in Romania, the steel mill.

Second photo: Precista fortified church built in 1647, the oldest preserved structure in city. Was built by local commerciants and used both as temple and stronghold.


ded moroz 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













Cornel - Liviu Mănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

Gilău Mountains











12 par Julian-Morris, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr






















Kretzulescu Church (1722) and Royal Palace (1937), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Courtyard of the Athenaeum, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr


















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Roman Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Logofăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Spătarului Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare*

Gutâi Mountains and Baia Mare​









eaglex 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann crater lake, Harghita Mountains*

Saint Ann crater lake, Harghita Mountains​









Is the only lake in Romania former in the crater of an extinct volcano, around 9,000 years ago, in Puciosu Massif of Harghita Mountains.

The water purity approaches that of distilled water and the forests and mountains around are particularly pure and with fresh air. The dimmensions are 680 x 470 m.



Lake Saint Anne par Paul.White, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bughea de Jos, foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia*

Bughea de Jos, foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia​








A village in the Land of Muscel


Cornel-Liviu Mănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​









Dorin Frunzete 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olimp Resort, seaside*

Olimp Resort, seaside​







Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park











Piatra Craiului 1 - Romania par mishuf, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forgotten villages in Cerna Valley National Park*

Forgotten villages in Cerna Valley National Park​










Ineleț and Scărișoara, two hamlets of 24 and 25 inhabitants lost in the wilderness of Cerna Valley


Experience Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains​











Experience Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț









Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr










Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr











Piatra Neamt - sunset par mccrya, sur Flickr









Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr










Piatra Neamt - view from gondola par mccrya, sur Flickr











Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Monteoru House (1874), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nicula - the Vilage and the Monastery, Transylvania*

Nicula - the Village and the Monastery, Transylvania​






my photos




Nicula village was first documentary mentioned in 1326.



Nicula by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr
​





*The Monastery *- the main orthodox pilgrimage (before 1948 greek-catholic) center in Transylvania.The monastery was established around 1700 after a Marian miracle on the East hill of Nicula village.

There are 3 churches:

A wooden church built in 1810 and brought here in 1973 after another wooden church built in the 18th century has burned.

A church built between 1875-1879 by the Greek-Catholic Diocese of Gherla.

A church under construction since 2002.






Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr






Nicula Monastery - Wooden Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr





Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr






Nicula Monastery by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful gentle light and landscapes! I especially like the last photo.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Argeș County, Muntenia*

Somewhere in Argeș County, Muntenia











Cloudy day in the mountains.. par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​









culturalromtour.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rătești Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Rătești Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians​








Established in 16th century, present main church is from 1844 while the abbot house is from 17th century and the houses also from 1844.


Cristina Dimuleasa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​









Experience Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir











Barajul Izvorul Muntelui par mccrya, sur Flickr









Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr











Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr











Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr










Horsepower par mccrya, sur Flickr












Lacul izvorul Muntelui par mccrya, sur Flickr











Lacul izvorul Muntelui par mccrya, sur Flickr













Horses par mccrya, sur Flickr












Lumia 1020 - Hdr mode par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Voaleta Galleries (1890), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












(Former) Palace of the Stock Exchange (1906-1912), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













(Former) Palace of the Stock Exchange (1906-1912), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














(Former) Palace of the Stock Exchange (left, 1906-1912), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Doamnei Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














(Former) Palace of the Senate (1939-1950), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Tudor Arghezi Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Godeanu Mountains​









They cover 330 km² and reach 2,291 m and are known among mountaineers as hard to reach, because of the remoteness and long distances. Most of them is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park and of last Intact Forest Landscape from non-boreal Europe.


petrucristescu.domasnea.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains​









isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sărulești, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Sărulești, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​









buzaunew.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja*

Enisala Fortress, Dobruja​










Built around 1300 by Genovese

Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași 











Sleeping city par bogdan_novac, sur Flickr









Postcard par bogdan_novac, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​








adeje​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Székely Land during Csíksomlyó 2014 Pilgrimage, Transylvania*

Székely Land during Csíksomlyó 2014 Pilgrimage, Transylvania












IMG_0255 par haszegz, sur Flickr












IMG_0308 par haszegz, sur Flickr​















*Șumuleu - Ciuc / Csíksomlyó*



DSC07951 par haszegz, sur Flickr​


















*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk* - the locality is now included in Bacău County, Moldavia, but historically was part of Székely Land, here being the border crossing between Austria-Hungary and Moldavia, then Romania.




IMG_0235 par haszegz, sur Flickr








DSC07989 par haszegz, sur Flickr











DSC08026 par haszegz, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The immense jungle of Făgăraș Mountains*

The immense jungle of Făgăraș Mountains​









70 km of contiguous jungle in this picture - the southern side of Făgăraș Mountains - an indescribable complex of rocks, hundreds of canyons and as many tumultuous rivers and dense vegetation, populated by hundreds of bears, wolves and lynxes, the wildest and most dangerous forests of Europe.

Basically, the Southern and Eastern Romanian Carpathians are an uniterrupted jungle 400 km long and on average 70 km wide. 


unibuc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Măgurele port on Danube, Teleorman County, Muntenia*

Turnu Măgurele port on Danube, Teleorman County, Muntenia​









stv.ionut​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta









A quote from underwater photographer Magnus Lundgren:



> After thousands of dives all across the globe – still, when I entered the Danube River Delta it was like a whole new world opened up for me. To be honest, it blew me away. The high variety of environments and habitats, all in various stages of the process of consolidation, an underwater flora creating dream-like landscapes I’d never seen before, abundance of fish life and some underwater creatures looking more like they came straight from a space cartoon for kids. Like I said – the delta’s nature took me by surprise. In the Danube Delta it is not the single species that stand out, it is the whole system, the whole delta that is mind-blowing with its completeness.


rewildingeurope.com


Dan Cristian Mihăilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Copalnic, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

Copalnic, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania​








romanialapas.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains






























dumitrelmarius.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord*

Eforie Nord










Eforie Nord 2013 259 par Anturaju Daniel, sur Flickr












Eforie Nord 2013 023 par Anturaju Daniel, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

Arad

























Panorama Hotel Parc par calinandra69, sur Flickr











DSC_4338-Edit.jpg par calinandra69, sur Flickr












DSC_4341-Edit.jpg par calinandra69, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir​







Radu Petre​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great work, Primeval! 
Romania is truly a wonderful, beautiful country! :banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*



aljuarez said:


> Great work, Primeval!
> Romania is truly a wonderful, beautiful country! :banana:


Thank you! And thanks to all for likes!

Bucharest by me










Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













National Arena, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица, Banat*

Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица, Banat











pe strada principala par dorin_tudori, sur Flickr











field par dorin_tudori, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort*

Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort​









Radu Petre 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park












Ceahlau 3 par carmen.laura, sur Flickr










Ceahlau 1 par carmen.laura, sur Flickr












Ceahlau 4 par carmen.laura, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​








Dennise D ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three Saxon peasant fortresses in Transylvania*

Three Saxon peasant fortresses in Transylvania​



Marius Tudosie​



*Homorod / Hamruden* - 13th - 16th centuries

























*Meșendorf / Meschendorf* - 14th - 16th centuries



























































*Rupea / Reps* - 14th - 17th centuries


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chițoc, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau*

Chițoc, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau​










The village is situated in Colinele Tutovei, an area of higher and more forested hills extending on 94 x 66 km (3,603 km²) in the southern part of the Plateau.


Zonny​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea Bridge, Dobruja*

Agigea Bridge, Dobruja​









Over Danube - Black Sea Canal

Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

Țibleș Mountains​










Revoltatul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Religious feast at Potlogi, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Religious feast at Potlogi, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​








Potlogi is one of two localities where the Wallachian voivode Constantin Brâncoveanu (ruled 1688-1714) built palaces in Brâncovenesc style, the other being Mogoșoaia. A part of the palace is seen in the first photo, on the left.

The event was caused by the procession with the relicts of Brâncoveanu, sanctified by the Romanian Orthodox Church in 1992. The relicts are usually kept in Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church in Bucharest, where he was secretely buried after the Turks martyrized him.

The church in the photo was built in 1684 as chapel of the Princely Court and now is a parochial church.


jurnaldedambovita.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The stream par NicholasShore, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța










pic2 par razvan82200, sur Flickr













PICT0005 par razvan82200, sur Flickr












PICT0136 par razvan82200, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov resort*

Poiana Brașov resort


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - perhaps the widest salt mine in the world*

Slănic - perhaps the widest salt mine in the world​










groupon.ie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Podu Dâmboviței, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

Podu Dâmboviței, Rucăr - Bran Corridor










Podu Dâmboviței Village.. par Mary590, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Aiud, middle Mureș Valley, Transylvania*

Near Aiud, middle Mureș Valley, Transylvania











Sunset par R936, sur Flickr












Hills par R936, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeş Pass between Transylvania and Moldavia*

Ghimeş Pass between Transylvania and Moldavia​










The Siculeni - Adjud railway was opened in 1899. On the Transylvanian side, includes the highest and most spectacular viaduict in Romania - the Caracău Viaduct (video), finished in 1897.



40-0901-5 par 92Dragos, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Segarcea Vineyards, the Oltenian Plain*

Segarcea Vineyards, the Oltenian Plain​







Segarcea is a town of 7,000 inhabitants. 

Winemaking dates in the area at least since 800 years ago, but flourished starting with the end of 19th century. In 1884 the domain was given by the Parliament to the Romanian Royal family together with other 11 domains all around the country, in order to provide a source of income and to experiment the then most modern agricultural techniques. Among the twelve Domains of the Crown, Segarcea was the only one destined to viticulture.

Segarcea is Oltenia's southernmost vineyard. Today, the domain is owned by a family who beside the economical purposes aims to ensure a continuity of the traditions, one of the achievements being the restoration of the original concrete built press house from 1908. They have been chosed by the Romanian Royal House as their wine providers.



Domeniul Coroanei Segarcea par Alina Iancu, sur Flickr













Domeniul Coroanei Segarcea par Alina Iancu, sur Flickr​


















*Folklore from Oltenia* - footage from 1970s with Marin Chisăr - famous kaval musician from Dolj County (the same county where is Segarcea) and Gheorghe Zamfir, world's most famous pan flute singer.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văliug Reservoir, Semenic Mountains, Banat*

Văliug Reservoir, Semenic Mountains, Banat​






The dam was built in 1909, one of the oldest in country.


Inka Blumen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​









samsara11.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dârjiu / Székelyderzs, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Dârjiu / Székelyderzs, Székely Land, Transylvania












The Unitarian church was built in 13-14th century. In 1419 were made the paintings, with the usual theme of Székely medieval churches - the Legend of Saint Ladislau. In early 17th century the church was surrounded by a fortress with towers.

Presently, the exterior of the church and the fortress is under restoration

In 1999 was included on Unesco list together with other six Saxon peasant fortresses.



2014_Székelyderzs_1031 par emzepe, sur Flickr











2014_Székelyderzs_1026 par emzepe, sur Flickr








2014_Székelyderzs_1022 par emzepe, sur Flickr










2014_Székelyderzs_1020 par emzepe, sur Flickr









2014_Székelyderzs_1021 par emzepe, sur Flickr








2014_Székelyderzs_1015 par emzepe, sur Flickr












2014_Székelyderzs_1000 par emzepe, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brebu, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Brebu, Prahova County, Muntenia​








The village is situated on Doftana Valley, one of the three main valleys that cross the Prahova County from north to south (Prahova, Doftana and Teleajen).



DSC_0226 par taviro, sur Flickr












DSC_0223 par taviro, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheile Dobrogei (Dobruja's Gorges) Reserve*

Cheile Dobrogei (Dobruja's Gorges) Reserve










DSC_0472 par taviro, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somewhere in Bukovina










_MG_0752 par daniel.carcea, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​








iloveyouromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Ordâncușa Gorges*

Apuseni Nature Park: Ordâncușa Gorges​







Last photo: entrance of Poarta lui Ionele Cave


peterlengyel.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains​









Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

Leaota Mountains​






These mountains cover ~240 km² and reach 2133 m.

Let me put again this quote from the german naturalist Sandra Bartocha, which ofcourse apply not only to Leaota but to most of the ranges in the Romanian Carpathians:



_Who thought that Europe is a spoiled continent where little uncultivated land is left and only small patches of untouched nature is preserved is generally right. But Romania is an exception. Romania and especially the Carpathian Mountains are a truly wild place in Europe. A place that contains vast pristine forests that are uncut by public roads and are home to a number of precious species and the large predators as wolves, bears and lynx.
...
During the last days of my stay we finally went up to the Leaota mountains. The Leaota peak has an elevation of 2133 meters and is surrounded by dense fir and mixed beech forest. There are almost no tourists (in fact, we didn’t meet anybody) - only a few wandering shepherds inhabit the mountain meadows in summer. The view from the top is breathtaking … 360° of forest … as far as your eyes can see. _
wild-wonders.com




Andrei Badea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Novaci, Gorj County, Oltenia*

Novaci, Gorj County, Oltenia​








Novaci is a town of 5,431 inhabitants in the foothills of Parâng Mountains.

A village until 1968, it is known for its pastoral traditions: most of its inhabitants are shepherds and are originary from Transylvania, like in many other localities in the north of Gorj and Vâlcea counties. For this reason, the folklore is specific for Transylvania, the music being completely different from the one from Oltenia.

In last years, Novaci also became known as the southern end of Transalpina Road.

Video: shepherd dances from north of Gorj


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park​









The park has a surface of 91 km² and protects the landscapes, flora and fauna along the 33 km long defile.




DSC_0318 par MSxLaurentiu, sur Flickr











DSC_0290 par MSxLaurentiu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube ferry at Ostrov, Dobruja*

Danube ferry at Ostrov, Dobruja











DSC_0003 par taviro, sur Flickr








DSC_0058 par taviro, sur Flickr









DSC_0120 par taviro, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Şimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó, Sălaj County, Crișana*

Şimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó, Sălaj County, Crișana​







Is a town with a population of 16,066: 66% Romanians,22% Hungarians, 9% Roma etc. Is located near the ancient Dacian fortress Dacidava, which in Antiquity was situated on the border between the Roman empire (province of Dacia) and the territories of Free Dacians.

There are several medieval and later architectural monuments, including a partly ruined 16th century castle.


The "Silvania" particle in the name, found in the name of other localities in the area too, refers to the name of Sălaj in medieval Latin, meaning "Land of Forests". Sălaj was the area where the conquering Hungarians entered Transylvania coming from Pannonia, and the Hungarian name of Transylvania - Erdély - as as well as the one in medieval Latin means "across the forests", refering either to the Carpathians in general or to the zone of Sălaj in particular.



*Virtual tour*



Șimleu Silvaniei/Szilágysomlyó par Siska', sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vovidenia Skete, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Vovidenia Skete, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​








Vovidenia is one of the 6 sketes belonging to Neamț Monastery and situated on a radius of 10 km around it.

Established in 17th century, the skete's present church is from 1857.


eucucinecalatoresc.ro/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt /Armenopolis, Transylvania







my photos




Gherla - 1 Decembrie 1918 street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr








Gherla - 1 Decembrie 1918 street - ''Ana Ipătescu'' highschool by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Gherla - Ștefan cel Mare street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr








Gherla - House on Ștefan cel Mare street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr






Gherla - House on Ștefan cel Mare street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr







Gherla - House on Ștefan cel Mare street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breite Plateau of venerable oak trees near Sighișoara*

Breite Plateau of venerable oak trees near Sighișoara​








There has always been a strong connection between the Breite plateau and the town of Sighişoara, as Breite traditionally provided locals a place to graze their herds, the wood necessary for building, as well as a leisure and relaxation space. In the Middle Ages, the forest was thinned and, further on, the distance between the existing or planted trees was set to be optimal for ensuring maximum fructification.

Most trees are 350-450 years old, 400 - 600 cm in circumference and 20-30 m tall. It is a remarkable fact that the oldest trees are estimated to be about 800 years old – like the citadel of Sighişoara! Over* 450 trees* can be considered ancient or veteran based on their biometric and morphologic characteristics. Their value is even greater if we consider the fact that many of them still bear fruit.
rezervatia-breite.ro










Last photo: Sighișoara seen from Breite Plateau




Sighisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr










Sighisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr









Sighisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr












Sighisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr










Sighisoara, Romania par meckleychina, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River seen from Cozia Massif, Cozia National Park*

Olt River seen from Cozia Massif, Cozia National Park​










With the orchands of Turnu Monastery in foreground


Cristiana Toma​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​






Dragoș Dula 1 2 3 4 5​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park - Lost World Plateau*

Apuseni Nature Park - Lost World Plateau​









"Lumea Pierdută" on map

prinlumepringanduri.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău village, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavi*

Tarcău village, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia










Tarcău Neamț 16 05 2014 par Lars Laenen, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Block built in 1935, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Traian Street and Dimitrie Onciul Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saon Monastery and Somova Marshes, Dobruja*

Saon Monastery and Somova Marshes, Dobruja​









The monastery was established in 1846 on the shore of Parcheș Lake, part of the Somova wetland complex (100 km²), the fourth largest wetland area in Romania. Present church is from 1878.

Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Teghii, Vadu Oii and Siriu, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Gura Teghii, Vadu Oii and Siriu, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia​





Nicolae Șerbănescu 1 2 3​


*Gura Teghii* - Penteleu Massif, Bâsca Roziliei Valley. Population 1,000



























































































*Vadu Oii* - Penteleu Massif, Bâsca Mare Valley. Population 69. Despite the name (Bâsca Mare means Great Bâsca), Bâsca Mare is a tributary of Bâsca Roziliei, and not the other way around











































































*Siriu Reservoir* - Buzău Valley, Penteleu and Siriu massifs


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​










pozepictures.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt Valley in Vâlcea County*

Olt Valley in Vâlcea County​




romaniape2roti.blogspot.ro​



*Călimănești Spa*
























*Arutella Roman castrum*


























*16th century chapel*


























*Cozia National Park*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau Saxon Citadel, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau Saxon Citadel, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​







14th century



57 0763 Râșnov 15 05 2014 par Lars Laenen, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași city and Iași County*

Iași city and Iași County​









Video: the Botanical Garden, established in 1856



Palace of culture par tudor.ghioc, sur Flickr













National Theatre par tudor.ghioc, sur Flickr











Before storm par tudor.ghioc, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina​








The church was built in 1609 and the walls and cells in 1627.

The restoration of the 17th century murals was awarded by European Comission and Europa Nostra (the pan-European Federation for Cultural Heritage). 160 projects participated and 27 have been awarded, Dragomirna being the only one from Romania.



Monitorul de Suceava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park - Sighiștel Canyon*

Apuseni Nature Park - Sighiștel Canyon​








Sighistel Valley is 12 km long. Half of it is a canyon where on a lenght of only 6 km one can find over 200 caves on an area of only 10 km², the biggest concentration of karstic phenomenons in Romania.

Here are spectacular caves like Măgura Cave with its impressive halls and maze like galleries, Coliboaia Cave where there were found 35,000 years old cave drawings (a closed cave nowadays), Drăcoia Cave, Corbeasca Cave with its Crystal Lake and many stalactites and stalagmites etc.

The valley ends with a special canyon, really narrow, with vertical walls that you can touch having both of your arms stretched.


shanti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge*

Giurgiu - Ruse Bridge​








Opened in 1952, 2,223 m long. In photo is the Bulgarian bank

economica.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Figurine from Vădastra Neolithic Culture, Oltenia*

Figurine from Vădastra Neolithic Culture, Oltenia​










Vădastra Culture is famous among specialists for the elaborate, linear decoration of its pottery. It developed in 4th millenium BCE in the area of present Olt County and the main museums containing artefacts of this culture are at Caracal (Romanați Museum) and Bucharest.

The figurine in the photo, conserved at the Caracal Museum, shows a woman in a costume with decoration patterns resembling the traditional Romanian decorative patterns, particularly those from Oltenian carpets.

Is not so much a coincidence, as another archaeological culture from Oltenia, Cârna Mare (developed in Mehedinți County in Bronze Age) is represented by figurines dressed in costumes and decorated with motifs recalling the Oltenian folk art.

Video: Oltenian folklore


cimec.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway, Făgăraș Mountains*

Transfăgărășan Highway, Făgăraș Mountains











20130825_134242_Android par Beleuchter_nr9, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Palatul de Justiție (Justice Palace, 1895), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Poștei (Post's) Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Doamnei (Lady's) Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Piața Drapelului (Flag Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Piața Drapelului (Flag Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr

















Armenească (Armenian) Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vestiges of Bizere Abbey in Frumușeni, Crișana*

Vestiges of Bizere Abbey in Frumușeni, Crișana​









Situated southeast of Arad city, on an island of Mureș, in 12th century was a benedictine abbey under (Hungarian) royal patronage, controlling the salt transportation on river.

Abandoned in 16th century, the monastery disappeared and was rediscovered archaeologically in 2000. It was a fastuous complex of buildings in Romanesque style, one of the most important Catholic monasteries in southeast Europe, with many sculpted elements. 

The most interesting preserved artefacts are some floor mosaics conserved in situ in an archaeological reserve functioning as a small museum.


cimec.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Betfia, Bihor County, Crișana*

Betfia, Bihor County, Crișana​








A village near Oradea, completely surrounded by forests



Peaceful afternoon par Radu Stefanache, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó & some Saxon villages*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó & some Saxon villages​





*Brașov*​


Historic Centre by Flitshans, on Flickr







Strada Muresenilor by Flitshans, on Flickr







Clubhouse Transylvanian Style by Flitshans, on Flickr







*Apold / Trapold*​


Fortified Church by Flitshans, on Flickr






*Viscri / Weiskirich*​


Saxon Farmhouses by Flitshans, on Flickr






*Cincu / Gris-Schink*​


Inside the defensive walls by Flitshans, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












C.A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













C.A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Logofăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Licurg Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Spătarului Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Foișorul de Foc (Fire Tower, 1890), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câlnic / Kelling, Saxon seat of Sebeș, Transylvania*

Câlnic / Kelling, Saxon seat of Sebeș, Transylvania













The peasant fortress is special in that it was not originally built by peasants but by the village nobleman, Chyl de Kelling, who erected the keep in 1270 (most Saxon fortifications were erected around the year 1500). In 1420 the owners sold the fortress to the villagers who extended it with a courtyard and more towers.

This situation - a nobleman residence that became peasant fortress - is found only in the neighbour village, Gârbova, where the central structure, the keep also dates from 13th century.

Together with the surrounding village, the citadel of Câlnic is among the seven villages with fortified churches in Transylvania UNESCO World Heritage Site.



99655983


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park​








Lucian Onișcu 1 2 3 4 5​




































































































Reportage about the bears attacking villages in Vrancea, killing around 100 domestic animals in 2012. In Vrancea, Covasna and Harghita counties live the greatest population of bears in Europe: around 2,300 and hundreds of wolves and lynxes as well.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dulcești / Küçük-Tatlıcak, Dobruja*

Dulcești / Küçük-Tatlıcak, Dobruja​









Mosque built in 1891. In village live 1138 Romanians, 224 Tatars and 6 Turks.


Tatarman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța











DSCF4035-Edit par bibi20885, sur Flickr











DSCF3891-Edit par bibi20885, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park













2014_Bihar_családi_1017 par emzepe, sur Flickr










2014_Bihar_családi_1023 par emzepe, sur Flickr













2014_Bihar_családi_0878 par emzepe, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Flying par Cost3l, sur Flickr












Oleee! par Cost3l, sur Flickr












Great black cormorant (Phalacrocorax carbo, Cormoran mare) in the Danube Delta par Cost3l, sur Flickr









Bird par Cost3l, sur Flickr










The Storm is Coming! par Cost3l, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*]Miniș River at Bigăr Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Miniș River at Bigăr Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​







Third photo: Bigăr River


suspect-romania.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​








isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Landscapes in Gorj County, Oltenia*

Landscapes in Gorj County, Oltenia











DSCN7486 par d duck1, sur Flickr











DSCN7203 par d duck1, sur Flickr












DSCN7165 par d duck1, sur Flickr












DSCN7464 par d duck1, sur Flickr











DSCN7429 par d duck1, sur Flickr







DSCN7400 par d duck1, sur Flickr​

















*Târgu Jiu* - county capital



DSCN6488 par d duck1, sur Flickr​














*Traditional Gorj dances*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

Mamaia​









jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​







*Bicaz Gorges*



Cheile Bicazului & my bike par mccrya, sur Flickr









Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr







Cheile Bicazului par mccrya, sur Flickr









Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr​


















*Surroundings of Red Lake resort*


Lacul Rosu ( Red lake ) par mccrya, sur Flickr







Lacul Rosu ( Red lake ) par mccrya, sur Flickr








Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A1 Motorway between Deva and Simeria, Transylvania*

A1 Motorway between Deva and Simeria, Transylvania​








Crossing River Mureș


stiridinvest.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă and Fetești Danube Bridges*

Cernavodă and Fetești Danube Bridges​










Four bridges, one pair in each town, each one both with railway and car road, crossing the two branches of Danube - Borcea and Cremenea - that surround Balta Ialomiței Island. The distance between the two towns is 24 km across the island.

The older bridges in the two locations are from 1895, the newer from 1987.

Video starts with Cernavodă Bridges and Fetești Bridges are shown from minute 10:25.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park









Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr








Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr








Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr










Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mănăstirea Humorului village, Bukovina*

Mănăstirea Humorului village, Bukovina











Pasture in Mânăstirea Humorului, Bukovina, Romania par okharren, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park​








Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Mountains*

Latorița Mountains​








Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - psd Headquarters*

Bucharest - psd Headquarters​









psd is the governing party in Romania, one of the two main political mafias in country (hopefully their leaders will fill the prisons, some already did).

Their headquarters are located in the Toma Stelian House built in 1914 on Kiseleff Boulevard, an area known for the fastuous residences and embassies (in first photo, the contemporary green building is the Canadian Embassy).



Ziua Internationala a Copiilor, serbata la sediul PSD - 01.06 (19) par psdbiroupresa, sur Flickr











Ziua Internationala a Copiilor, serbata la sediul PSD - 01.06 (20) par psdbiroupresa, sur Flickr












Ziua Internationala a Copiilor, serbata la sediul PSD - 01.06 (78) par psdbiroupresa, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​









isimion.blogspot.ro1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

Măcin Mountains National Park​









Voicu Boscaiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

Metaliferi Mountains​









Voicu Boscaiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

Bucegi Massif











FLICKR_20140629_1.jpg par Costiurin, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugosch / Lugos / Лугош / Лугош, Banat*

Lugoj / Lugosch / Lugos / Лугош / Лугош, Banat​








The city is separated by river Timiș in two halves, which in past represented the Romanian and the German parts of the town. The two banks are connected by the Iron Bridge built in 1902, city's symbol. 

Second photo: City Hall, building from 1905.



IMG_7706 par Kimmo Räisänen, sur Flickr













IMG_7690 par Kimmo Räisänen, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tașca, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Tașca, Neamț County, Moldavia​









The village is situated on Bicaz Valley, close to the historical border with Transylvania. Bicaz flows here between Ceahlău Massif and Tarcău Mountains.



Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr











Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Gutenberg Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













National Geology Museum (building from 1906), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Bucharest - anniversary of 555 years from first attestation par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Cantacuzino Palace (1902, now George Enescu National Museum), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Museum of Art Collections (Romanit Palace, 1812-1883), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Royal Palace (1937, now the National Museum of Art), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Royal Palace (1937, now the National Museum of Art), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr

















University of Bucharest (left, 1867) and University of Architeture and Urbanism (right, 1912-1927), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Piața Universității (University Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some churches of Bukovina*

Some churches of Bukovina​









*Pătrăuți* - Unesco church built in 1487 and painted on the inside and outside walls in late 15th century, making it the oldest church with exterior murals in Bukovina. Third photo: portrait of rulr Stephen the Great, the founder.



DSC_0066a Pătrăuţi Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr








DSC_0070 Pătrăuţi Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr








DSC_0077 Pătrăuţi Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr​



















*Voroneț Monastery* - Unesco church built in 1488, extended and painted on the outside walls in 1547.



DSC_0017 Voronet Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr​




















*Moldovița Monastery* - Unesco church built in 1532 and painted in 1535.



DSC_0032 Moldovița Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr









DSC_0026 Moldovița Monastery, Painted Churches of Bucovina, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr​
















*Suceava* - Sfântu Dumitru church built in 1535 and painted on outside walls in 1538



DSC_0101 Sf. Dumitru Church & Belltower, Suceava, Romania May 2014 par David&Bonnie, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg













Alba Iulia par Leon Luca, sur Flickr










Alba Iulia par Leon Luca, sur Flickr












Alba Iulia par Leon Luca, sur Flickr










Amvon par Leon Luca, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ocnele Mari Salt Mine, Oltenia*

Ocnele Mari Salt Mine, Oltenia​










Ocnele Mari is a town of 3,309 inhbitants near Râmnicu Vâlcea. 

Because of the salt deposits, is one of the oldest localities in this area. Salt was exploited from prehistory, possibly from Neolithic, when here was a settlement. In Antiquity here stood Buridava, the capital of the Dacian tribe of Buri, identified by an inscriptioned pottery piece discovered in the ruins. Another inscription mentions the Dacian king (Basileo) Thamarcos Epoiei. In Roman age a castrum existed here, called Buridava too. In middle age was the main salt source in Wallahia for centuries.

The salt mine extends on a surface of 20,000 m² and the galleries totalize 13 km.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Landscapes in Székely Land, Transylvania*

Landscapes in Székely Land, Transylvania










2014-06-28 10.19.40 par ifekete, sur Flickr











Erdely2014096 par ifekete, sur Flickr









Erdely2014096 par ifekete, sur Flickr













Erdely2014091 par ifekete, sur Flickr











Erdely2014148 par ifekete, sur Flickr











Erdely2014088 par ifekete, sur Flickr










2014-06-28 06.20.35 par ifekete, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Brezoianu Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr







Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

Vâlcan Mountains​








They are 55 km long, occupy 900 km² and reach 1,946 m. Together with Șureanu Mountains, is the Romanian ranges with the most variated landscapes (landforms and hidrography).


borosteni.blogspot.ro​



































​














































[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

Buzău Mountains​








*Siriu Massif*


























*Meledic Salt Plateau, Penteleu Massif*


ionutzapostu.wordpress.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arefu village, foothills of Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia*

Arefu village, foothills of Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia​








dumitrelmarius.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő, Kalotaszeg ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

Izvoru Crișului/ Körösfő, Kalotaszeg ethnographic zone, Transylvania​










*Țara Călatei / Kalotaszeg* ("Land of Călata") is one of the few areas in Western Romania with a significant Hungarian population (though majoritary Romanian), and it is a stronghold of old Transylvanian Hungarian folk traditions. 

Kalotaszeg is situated in Cluj County (Transylvania) and Sălaj County (Crișana) bearing infuences from both provinces but being predominantly an original cultural enclave (much different from Székely Land or other Hungarian zones), with a strong peculiar character manifested in costumes mainly, but also in the architecture of houses and churches and in dances.



*Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő* (name means "Criș River's Spring") is perhaps the most representative village of the zone. The population comprises 965 Hungarians and 15 Romanians.

Like in most Hungarian villages of the area, there is a medieval (14th century) Reformed (initially Catholic) church that was modified in 17th century and which is situated on the highest point in the settlement.


aggorrob 1 2​


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ I saw the video too, nice and cozy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan & Bâlea Lake*

Transfăgărășan & Bâlea Lake​








The road climbs to 2,034 metres altitude, making it the 2nd highest mountain pass in Romania after Transalpina. The most spectacular route is from the North to South. It is a winding road, dotted with steep hairpin turns, long S-curves, and sharp descents. The Transfăgărășan is both an attraction and a challenge for hikers, cyclists, drivers and motorcycle enthusiasts alike. Due to the topography, the average speed is around 40 km/h.The road also provides access to Bâlea Lake and Bâlea Waterfall.

The road connects the historic regions of Transylvania and Wallachia, and the cities of Sibiu and Pitești.




IMG_2240 by wendifindorak72, on Flickr









IMG_2233 by wendifindorak72, on Flickr








The Transfagarasan Highway heading north by wendifindorak72, on Flickr









IMG_2200 by wendifindorak72, on Flickr








The lovely Lake Balea by wendifindorak72, on Flickr









IMG_2217 by wendifindorak72, on Flickr​








Transfăgărășan


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brâncoveni Monastery, Oltenian Plain*

Brâncoveni Monastery, Oltenian Plain​








The village of Brâncoveni is the ancestral home of Brâncoveni boyar family, that gave Wallachia two of its greatest rulers, Matei Basarab (ruled 1632-1654) and Constantin Brâncoveanu (ruled 1688-1714), both being born here.

Brâncoveni Monastery, surrounded by the vast Oltenian Plain, was a residential - religious complex established by Brâncoveni Family in 16th century. The present fortress of cells dates from 1634 while the main church is from 1699.

Constantin Brâncoveanu spent his childhood and teenage years inside the walls of the monastery. Between 1721-1727, when Oltenia was under Austrian occupation, the monastery (like most of the other fortified monasteries in Oltenia) was used as barracks by the foreign army.



mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr










mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr













mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr









mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr











mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr















mânăstirea brâncoveni par băseşteanu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: along the Dâmbovița River*

Bucharest: along the Dâmbovița River​










Dâmbovița River is 237 km long, of which for 22 km it passes through the city of Bucharest.



dâmboviță apă dulce par băseşteanu, sur Flickr











 dâmboviță apă dulce  par băseşteanu, sur Flickr












dâmboviță apă dulce par băseşteanu, sur Flickr












 dâmboviță apă dulce  par băseşteanu, sur Flickr











dâmboviță apă dulce par băseşteanu, sur Flickr









 dâmboviță apă dulce  par băseşteanu, sur Flickr











dâmboviță apă dulce par băseşteanu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dacia / Stein, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Dacia / Stein, Saxon seat of Rupea, Transylvania​








Called in Romanian Ștena until 1931 (when many names of Transylvanian localities have been Romanianized), the village develops around the church dating from 13th century, fortified around the year 1500.



Dacia / Stein par heticobai, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer Păpușa Mountains










photo par atrifan, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park











Piatra Craiului - Refugiul Ascutit, panorama_1 par atrifan, sur Flickr












Piatra Craiului - La Om_21 par atrifan, sur Flickr











Piatra Craiului - Refugiul Ascutit_46 par atrifan, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia​










Is a town with a population of 11,970, at the limit between Subcarpathians and the (Baiului) mountains




Comarnic par hexagonesun, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains - Podragu Valley*

Făgăraș Mountains - Podragu Valley​









Found close to Victoria town, is one of the most visited valleys as it leads to the Podragu Hut, one of the oldest in the mountains, situated at 2136 m next to Podragu glacial lake.


traianstroia.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași ​










*The classification yard*



DSC_8272 par FlorinIS, sur Flickr​
















*The Culture Palace*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Reservoir, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Pângărați Reservoir, Neamț County, Moldavia












Nokia Lumia 1020 par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seasons in Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Seasons in Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​









Lazăr Cristian Daniel 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman vestiges at Geoagiu-Băi, Transylvania*

Roman vestiges at Geoagiu-Băi, Transylvania​









During the Dacian and Roman period, the locality was called Germisara and as today was a spa-town. In image is the corridor of the Roman baths.



ROMANIA_roman's hill par Yair Adaro, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tărcuța contemporary skete, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia*

Tărcuța contemporary skete, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia​










This is one of the many monastic settlements uselesly established after 1989 (this one being established in 2000). 

I do not support such constructions as usually are built in extremely beautiful natural places, affecting the landscape and sometimes even destroying the ecosystems. I think those who really want to live as monks can chose one of the few hundreds historical monasteries and sketes that already exist.

So I present these photos for the beauty of the nature in Tarcău Mountains, a vast wilderness (1,810 km²) for which rarely can be found photos over internet, as for many other less visited areas in Romania.


samsara11.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains - Caraiman Peak (2,384 m)*

Bucegi Mountains - Caraiman Peak (2,384 m)​










For scale, notice the people on the platform at Cross' foot.


Crăciun Alexandru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​









HD207129 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Căldărari and Franceză Streets, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Curtea Veche Church (1554), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr


















Smârdan and Șelari streets, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Armenească (Armenian) Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă​






By our forumer, Bloody Bat.



DSC01735 par axiopolisianu, sur Flickr










biking on highway par axiopolisianu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Cernavodă​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seaside resorts*

Seaside resorts​






Claboo Media 1 2 3 4 5 6​



*Mamaia*
























*2 Mai*










































*Mangalia*


























*Costinești*

































*Eforie*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Rodna Mountains National Park











IMG_3046 par Ady Rangu, sur Flickr















IMG_2996 par Ady Rangu, sur Flickr















IMG_2847 par Ady Rangu, sur Flickr

















IMG_2917 par Ady Rangu, sur Flickr











IMG_2450 par Ady Rangu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia










At dusk par Ramona R*** - Visual Metaphors, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focșani, capital of Vrancea County*

Focșani, capital of Vrancea County​








With the National Theatre inaugurated in 1913.


ziaruldevrancea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea​







Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova / Lippa, Banat*

Lipova / Lippa, Banat











IMG_9769 par [email protected], sur Flickr












IMG_9763 par [email protected], sur Flickr















IMG_9737 par [email protected], sur Flickr














IMG_9829 par [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University of Bucharest*

University of Bucharest​








The Palace was built in 1869 and extended in 1912-1926.


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​









laryphotos.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*v*

Ceahlău National Park​









ceahlaupion.blogspot.rol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Villages in Buzău Mountains*

Villages in Buzău Mountains​









Corina Drosino​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Codlea Lakes, Perșani Mountains, Transylvania*

Codlea Lakes, Perșani Mountains, Transylvania​









Are a group of artificial lakes that became a habitat for many water bird species.

Perșani Mountains are 60 km long, extend on 1,000 km² and reach 1,292 m.



Codlea lakes par osamot, sur Flickr












Codlea lakes par osamot, sur Flickr








Codlea lakes par osamot, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț and Humor monasteries, Bukovina*

Voroneț and Humor monasteries, Bukovina









romania.travel​

*Voroneț*













































*Humor*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates I Dam on Danube, Banat*

Iron Gates I Dam on Danube, Banat​








Second largest hydroelectric power station in Europe

Laxăr Cristian Daniel​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Josani (Căbești), Bihor county*

Josani (Căbești), Bihor county​








Panoramic view of Josani by Ivașca Flavius, on Flickr


^^ higher resolution > here






View over the valley from the top of the hill by Ivașca Flavius, on Flickr








View over the valley from the top of the hill by Ivașca Flavius, on Flickr










Landscape by Ivașca Flavius, on Flickr










Church over Fence by Ivașca Flavius, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery and Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

Bistrița Monastery and Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​










It is situated at the foot of Arnota Massif, which was once part of Buila - Vântarurarița Massif but later was separated from it by the River Costești, millions of years ago. A large stone quarry in the vicinity (visible in video) disturbs the landscape and the silence.

The monastery is certified in 1494 but older (a chapel outside the walls dates from 13th century). In present form, the monastery (church and fortress) dates from 1855, being built in Neoromanesque style.

Only the entrance in the gorges is presented in video but is enough to give a sample of the extremely complex geomorphology of the Romanian Carpathians.


100190458


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains  









fagaras-2012-06-luisa 3 par atrifan, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​










rucsacdemunte.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați - Damen Shipyard*

Galați - Damen Shipyard​









Established in 1893, is the largest shipyard on Danube (Galaí being also the busiest port of Danube among cities from any country along the river).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Views from Transalpina*

Views from Transalpina











Transalpina par gala H, sur Flickr









Uppermost par gala H, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

Gilău Mountains​









haihuipringand.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Soveja, a village and resort in Vrancea Mountains*

2Soveja, a village and resort in Vrancea Mountains​









vacanta-mea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta
















K3AG4120 par Alexandru Guja, sur Flickr









K3AG3988 par Alexandru Guja, sur Flickr










K2AG8008 par Alexandru Guja, sur Flickr












K2AG8999 par Alexandru Guja, sur Flickr









K2AG8621 par Alexandru Guja, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​









They extend on ~900 km² and reach 2,192 m. Part of the last non-boreal Intact Forest Landscape of Europe.


#Flickr12Days par SorosLaci, sur Flickr











#flickr12Day par SorosLaci, sur Flickr










DSC_3855_ par SorosLaci, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains: Valea lui Stan Canyon*

Făgăraș Mountains: Valea lui Stan Canyon​







The most visited canyon in Făgăraș (and the only one where stairs, foot bridges and other visiting facilities have been installed), because of the proximity of Vidraru Reservoir and Transfăgărășan Road. Very spectacular, consists of several basins, some of them maybe over 2 m deep, connected by up to 10 m waterfalls.

A similar canyon valley exists in the opposite side of Vidraru, is called Limpedea Valley and is where I spent a nigth surrounded by wild animals, including bears, two years ago.

Over 100 canyons exist in Făgăraș, most of them less spectacular, although some (maybe Limpedea) may be even more than Valea lui Stan.



IMG_2880 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr








IMG_2837 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr














IMG_2934 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr












IMG_2960 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr












IMG_3034 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr











IMG_3007 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr












IMG_2911 par Dragos Ion, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălțătești village and spa, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Bălțătești village and spa, Neamț County, Moldavia​








The locality is situated in the foothills of Stânișoara Mountains. First baths were built in 1810 and the first hotel in 1844. The casino dates from around 1850.



Sans titre de par cipriancobuz, sur Flickr











Sans titre de par cipriancobuz, sur Flickr









Sans titre de par cipriancobuz, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely​








Craig Blair​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The high altitude jungle of Bucegi*

The high altitude jungle of Bucegi​










victor Dinu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dej / Dés / Desch / Burglos, Transylvania​







MY PHOTOS ​

*''Andrei Mureșanu'' National College*



Dej - Andrei Mureșanu National College by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Dej - Andrei Mureșanu National College by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Dej - Andrei Mureșanu National College by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​







*1 Mai street*



Dej - 1 Mai street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr








Dej - 1 Mai street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania​







3388 by FrivolousRaspberry, on Flickr









3378 by FrivolousRaspberry, on Flickr










3373 by FrivolousRaspberry, on Flickr










Sibiu#3 by IR1725, on Flickr










Sibiu, Romania by BTP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trip around Dobruja*

Trip around Dobruja​





Photos from a few days bicycle trip.


Dobruja - the only Romanian province that is properly part of the Balkans, geographically and culturally (many foreigners consider all Romania part of the Balkans, which is mostly wrong). The driest area of Romania, in fact in total contrast with the rest of the country, Dobruja is a corner of Orient in a country belonging to central - eastern, temperate Europe.

A land of extreme natural conditions: the aridity of the Dobrujan Plateau next to the lush vegetal - animal paradise of Delta, the ever blowing winds and the sun that stays on sky 25 days / month, the greatest ethnic mix in Romania (and perhaps Europe): Romanians, Tatars, Turks, Lipovans, Roma, Aromanians, Ukrainians, Greeks, Italians etc and perhaps the richest history in Europe, as continent's gate from the eastern steppes, by where most of migrating barbarians passed in their way toward the South.


Victor Dinu​



*Passing the Danube at Smârdan - Brăila*
























*Danube (including secondary branch) between Brăila and Măcin*


























































*Mosque in Măcin / Maçin* - built around 1860


























*Măcin Mountains* - nature and villages












































































































*Enisala and Babadag*


























































*Gura Portiței* - an area in the middle of the strip of land between Razelm Lake and the Black Sea, where the lake spills into the sea.



























































*Mosque in Năvodari* (or Ovidiu?)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains - villages and landscapes*

Vrancea Mountains - villages and landscapes​










Vrancea Mountains extend on 1,500 km² and reach an elevation of 1784 m.

Victor Dinu​




















































































































































































































*Putna - Vrancea Nature Park* - extends on 302 km²


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Some more that I missed to post:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park*

Călimani Mountains National Park












Varsag cascade par Reiep19, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Victor Dinu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​








guideinretezatmountains.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Urlați vineyards, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Urlați vineyards, Prahova County, Muntenia​









Is a town of 10,064 inhabitants situated at the limit between the last Subcarpathian hills and the Bărăgan Steppe. As you can see in photos, from the height of these hills the view goes tens of km over the "endless" plain.

The area is the main wine region in Muntenia.



1094 par FrivolousRaspberry, sur Flickr










1056 par FrivolousRaspberry, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Mountains*

Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Mountains​










Is the second longest in country, with 25 km, and by its concretions is among the most beautiful in the world.

A small section of the cave can be visited once in a year, on cave's day. The rest of the cave is closed for public (only scientists and speleologists have access) because of the fragility of rock formations.


Previous post with Topolnița: *12517*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău Valley, Tarcău Mountains*

Tarcău Valley, Tarcău Mountains











Neamt - Romania par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Semilunei (Crescent's) Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Bocșa Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr















Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Icoanei Church (1838), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Dionisie Lupu Street,Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Building in I. C. Brătianu Park, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monasteries in Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

Monasteries in Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia​





Three of the seventeen monastic settlements in the area


Victor Dinu​

*Sihla Skete*






















































*Secu Monastery*










































































*Agapia Monastery*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bears of Romania*

Bears of Romania​







Romania has the largest populations of large carnivores in Europe after Russia: around 5-6,000 bears, 2,000 lynxes, 1,500 wolves and these populations are growing. In many / most other European countries these animals disappeared centuries ago and in some cases were reintroduced in last decades.

Is possible also that the Romanian Carpathians to have the highest density of bears in the world, considering the small territory they inhabit, compared with the bears in Siberia or North America. For example, in Yellowstone NP live 500-600 bears on 9,000 km² while in the Natura 2000 sites of Eastern Carpathians the density of bears is 4 / 10 km².


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira / Nemere Mountains*

Nemira / Nemere Mountains​









30 km long, they cover ~550 km² and reach 1649 m. 

Hundreds of bears, wolves and lynxes live here.























300 Steps / 300 de Scări par Sky.Stalker, sur Flickr












300 Steps / 300 de Scări par Sky.Stalker, sur Flickr














300 Steps / 300 de Scări par Sky.Stalker, sur Flickr








300 Steps / 300 de Scări par Sky.Stalker, sur Flickr









300 Steps / 300 de Scări par Sky.Stalker, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube's bank between Turnu Severin and Orșova*

Danube's bank between Turnu Severin and Orșova​









clisura-orsova-defileul-dunarii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânpetru / Petersberg, Saxon seat of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Sânpetru / Petersberg, Saxon seat of Bârsa, Transylvania​











buburuzabucatareasa.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Plain around Bragadiru, Teleorman County*

The Romanian Plain around Bragadiru, Teleorman County​







The Romanian Plain, situated in southern Romania between Carpathians and Danube, occupy 52,000 km²,

The landscapes are rather monotonous but the agricultural abundance owned to the rich soil and the isolation of the villages makes it has its poetry.

Romania used to be called "The granary of Europe" before war, and around 1900 the Europe price of grain used be established at Brăila Cereal Stock Exchange (Brăila was where the Romanian grain was shipped for export). The dark soil from southern Romania and Ukraine, the chernozem, is the richest in the world (just google "_richest soil in the world_").




DSC_0029 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr










IMG_0066 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr








DSC06641 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr














IMG_1682 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr










IMG_1701 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr










DSC_5187 par d3xmeister, sur Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Teleorman = Deliorman in Turkish i think, it was famous for his good wrestlers durring Ottoman period the famoust one is deliormanli Koca yusuf


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The name is of Cumanic origin (Cumans were a Turkic people) and means "crazy forest", refering to the thick forests that once covered the plain.

Teleorman is the most original and best preserved ethnographic zone from the Plain, with influences from Bulgaria and Turkish music, owned tp the Turkish inhabited cities on the Romanian bank of Danube: Turnu Măgurele, Giurgiu etc.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trans Rarău - road across Rarău Mountains*

Trans Rarău - road across Rarău Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hidișelu de Sus and Mierlău, Bihor County, Crișana*

Hidișelu de Sus and Mierlău, Bihor County, Crișana​








primaria-hidiseludesus.ro 1 2​





































*Horn-violin* - though similar with the Stroh violin built in UK in 1899, the horned violin was used before that time in Bihor, as some documents prove. Is a violin that amplifies its sound through a metal resonator and metal horns rather than a wooden sound box as on a standard violin and is the charactertistic instrument of Bihor, contributing to the particular sound of the music from here, another very original ethnographic zone.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prechristian custom on Iza Valley, Maramureș*

Prechristian custom on Iza Valley, Maramureș​











*"Dance of the Elders"*, one of the winter solstice Prechristian customs comprising dances of masked men. The melody itself is probably very old, dating from antiquity or even prehistory.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dej / Dés / Desch / Burglos, Transylvania*

Dej / Dés / Desch / Burglos, Transylvania​







MY PHOTOS ​


*Reformed church*

The church was built in late gothic style between 1456 and 1526, the belltower is 71 m high and it dates from 1643.




Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr

​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains Nature Park*

Rodna Mountains Nature Park​








elértük a gleccservölgyet / the glacial valley by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr











közeledtünk a katlanhoz / in the way to the glacial valley by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr










a Köves-patak / the Stony Brook by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr












illatos varjúháj / rose root by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr











platánlevelű boglárka / Ranunculus platanifolius by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania​









___DSC_0408 Black and White towers as seen from the Tâmpa-LR1 by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr









Old city by Eva Slusar, on Flickr









Brasov by Eva Slusar, on Flickr








Brașov fortress by ulysselegoff, on Flickr








Brașov by ulysselegoff, on Flickr











St-Nicolas church by ulysselegoff, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains near Olt Defile*

Făgăraș Mountains near Olt Defile​








Around the villages of Câineni and Greblești


Ion Lera​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni: Cantacuzino Palace*

Bușteni: Cantacuzino Palace​










Inaugurated in 1911




















cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupșa, Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

Lupșa, Arieș Valley, Transylvania​









*Arieș Valley* (164 km long), flowing between Muntele Mare, Gilău, Bihor (to the north), Trascău and Metaliferi (to the south) ranges, is one of the most magic zones in Romania, if not the most. This is owned to the countless nations that came to extract the gold over millenia and left their mark in the collective memory, to the breathtaking landscapes and to the ancestral traditions. Geographically situated in the heart of Apuseni, Arieș Valley is considered the most sacred zone of Transylvania by the Romanians living in his province.

*Lupșa*, a village of gold miners like the other localities around, has in its center two Orthodox churches, a wooden one and a stone one, both from 15th century. One was church of a monastery.


papornita.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

Lake Razelm















In antiquity was a sea gulf called Halmyris and in middle age was called Iancina. With 394 km², is the largest lake in Romania while the complex of lagoons of which it is part and which includes Golovița, Sinoe and other lakes covers 731 km².

Islet Popina from the first photo is a nestling place for many rare birds abd home to some important archaeological sites.

Dan Cristian Mihăilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Herăstrău Park*

Bucharest - Herăstrău Park​








The largest and most popular park of Bucharest.

Phanariote Prince of Wallachia Alexander Ypsilantis built an Ottoman-style kiosk (summer house) on the banks of the Herăstrău Lake in 1780. By mid-19th century, Herăstrău was the main promenade area used by the Romanian élite for walks.

In 1936, the work began for the creation of the National Park in Herăstrău. For this, several dozen squalid houses, as well as an industrial plant were expropriated and torn down, being replaced with alleys and trees, being finally open for the public in May 1939.


101220309


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Plumbuita Monastery, Bucharest*

Plumbuita Monastery, Bucharest​








The present church dates from 1647.The bell tower has been built between 1802-1806, by hegumen Dionysius from Ianina after the monastery bell tower was seriously damaged by the earthquake of 1802.




mânăstirea plumbuita bucurești by băseşteanu, on Flickr












mânăstirea plumbuita bucurești by băseşteanu, on Flickr










mânăstirea plumbuita bucurești by băseşteanu, on Flickr










mânăstirea plumbuita bucurești by băseşteanu, on Flickr










mânăstirea plumbuita bucurești by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest - Herăstrău Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif and Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Ceahlău Massif and Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir











Ceahlau from Izvorul Muntelui - Romania par mccrya, sur Flickr











Lacul Izvorul Muntelui & my bike - Romania par mccrya, sur Flickr












Ceahlau from Izvorul Muntelui - Romania par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânnicolau Mare / Groß Sankt Nikolaus / Nagyszentmiklós, Banat*

Sânnicolau Mare / Groß Sankt Nikolaus / Nagyszentmiklós, Banat​








Is the westernmost town of Romania, located along the borders with Serbia and Hungary and with a population of just under 12,000.

Certified in 1256, was long time a Romanian village, until was settled by German colonists in late 18th century, becoming majoritary German.

Sânnicolau Mare is known for the Treasure of Nagy Szent Miklos, a treasure of 23 gold objects discovered here in 1799, one of the most fabulous treasures in the world. The pieces are on display in the Kunsthistorisches Museum in Vienna and the National Museum of History, Sofia. 




Sânnicolau Mare bei Nacht par Abbe-Foto , sur Flickr










Sânnicolau Mare bei Nacht par Abbe-Foto , sur Flickr










Sânnicolau Mare par Abbe-Foto , sur Flickr










74583696


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt












Romania July 2014 078 par KevT1962, sur Flickr









Romania July 2014 094 par KevT1962, sur Flickr


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​









Cornel Liviu Mănescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains Nature Park*

Rodna Mountains Nature Park​









*Iezer Lake* - not to be confused with another Iezer Lake from Făgăraș Mountains




végre a tóhoz érkeztünk / finally here is the lake by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr










zöld tükör / green mirror by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr










a Mosolygó-tó / the Iezer Lake by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif












Piatra Mare, Sunrise over Camp par AlexFrood, sur Flickr















Piatra Mare, Moonrise over Camp par AlexFrood, sur Flickr









Piatra Mare, Red Route par AlexFrood, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer Păpușa Mountains​









beefun.wordpress.com​























[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine and Salt Lake*

Turda Salt Mine and Salt Lake











PANO_20140706_145154 par someone10x, sur Flickr












20140710_140224 par someone10x, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains: ruins of a 700 years old fortress*

Făgăraș Mountains: ruins of a 700 years old fortress​









The fortress is found near Breaza, not far from Sâmbăta de Sus, in Transylvania, where Constantin Brâncoveanu, the ruler of Wallachia built a famous monastery in 1698. The fortress dates from 13th century, was built over an older, Dacian fortress and supossedly was owned by a Romanian noblemen.

Land of Făgăraș was a Romanian district inside the Hungarian-ruled Transylvania, being first mentioned in 1222 as _terra Blacorum_ (the Land of Wallachians). From Land of Făgăraș some Romanian noblemen went across the mountains and founded the Principality of Wallachia in 13th-14th century, initially under the suzeranity of the Hungarian king.


bunaziuafagaras.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nufăru, on southern branch of Danube Delta, Dobruja*

Nufăru, on southern branch of Danube Delta, Dobruja​








The village was called Prislav until 1968 (and in my opinion should return to this old name).

Is the location of Pereiaslavets, alternative capital of the First Bulgar empire in 9-10th centuries and for three years, 968-971, capital of the Kievan Russian. Changing the name from Prislav to Nufăru by the communist authorities was meant to hide this Slavic origin of the locality and of Dobruja. 

The Kievan settlement was a flourishing commercial city, proved by the wooden houses discovered archaeologically, similar to the ones that are known to existed in Kiev in the same period. The temporary movement of the capital was motivated by some internal political intrigues and by the war of the Kievan Russians (allies of the Byzantines) with the Bulgars.

The name Pereiaslavets means in Old Bulgarian "Small Preslav", refering to the city of Preslav (whose ruins are now in Bulgaria).

In 1811-1828, Transylvanian Romanian shepherds are mentioned as owning and granting land

photospace.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Mărului Monastery, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Poiana Mărului Monastery, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​








Situated at 943 m altitude, was founded in 1730. The present small wooden church dates from 1784 and the bigger wooden church - in photo - dates from 1812.

In second half of 18th century the monastery was the center for Hesychast Revival in Eastern Europe, under the spiritual rule of Basil and Paisie, two Ukraine-born monks. This movement has had and still has much influence, leading to a rediscovery of mystic Byzantine philosophy from 11-14th century (centered especially in the monasteries at Mount Athos), a phenomenon which continues to this days under the form of interest of monks and some religious intellectuals from all Orthodox countries for the writings of Gregory Palamas and other Late Byzantine ascetic authors.

The importance of the monastery is seen in that in 18th century it became a bishopric, with jurisdiction over the area of the Curvature Carpathians (today Vrancea and Buzău counties).


sorin22pg.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​








marghescuadrian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina








IMG_0074 par iBenster, sur Flickr













IMG_9871 par iBenster, sur Flickr











IMG_2250 par iBenster, sur Flickr











IMG_2331 par iBenster, sur Flickr









IMG_2436 par iBenster, sur Flickr












IMG_2439 par iBenster, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Calafat, Oltenia*

Danube at Calafat, Oltenia











26_Calafat_Aprilie_2012 par cum_trec_anii, sur Flickr














07_Calafat_Aprilie_2012 par cum_trec_anii, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway












DSC_0595 par taviro, sur Flickr












DSC_0732 par taviro, sur Flickr















DSC_0605 par taviro, sur Flickr











DSC_0628 par taviro, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake - naturally formed dam lake*

Red Lake - naturally formed dam lake














red lake par ursu polar, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mica / Mikefalva, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania*

Mica / Mikefalva, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania​








The Târnava Mică and Târnava Mare valleys are Transylvania's main wine region. Winemaking dates in area at least since antiquity, Roman documents discovered at Roșia Montană / Alburnus Maior (the famous vax tablets) mentioning that the wine consumed by the miners at Alburnus originated in the region of Alba Iulia. Historians believe that as today, the hills surrounding Târnava Mică and Târnava Mare were in antiquity covered with vineyards. [source]




Mikefalva is a village populated by 518 Hungarians and 64 Romanians, one of the few majoritary Hungarian villages in the area.




Crama Villa Vinea par Alina Iancu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Red Lake - naturally formed dam lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...














PRIMEVAL said:


> Mica / Mikefalva, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park











DSC_0262 par Biencuta, sur Flickr












IMG_2277 par Biencuta, sur Flickr











DSC_0234 par Biencuta, sur Flickr










IMG_2298 par Biencuta, sur Flickr
















IMG_2301 par Biencuta, sur Flickr










IMG_2302 par Biencuta, sur Flickr











2014-07-13 10.31.16 par Biencuta, sur Flickr













IMG_2330 par Biencuta, sur Flickr













2014-07-13 12.12.09 par Biencuta, sur Flickr













DSC_0366 par Biencuta, sur Flickr














DSC_0367 par Biencuta, sur Flickr
















IMG_2356 par Biencuta, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains - Zănoaga Gorges*

Bucegi Mountains - Zănoaga Gorges










IMG_4901 par Biencuta, sur Flickr












IMG_4916 par Biencuta, sur Flickr











2013-08-02 13.52.53 par Biencuta, sur Flickr













IMG_4918 par Biencuta, sur Flickr










IMG_4929 par Biencuta, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Harghita / Hargita Mountains​










Range of volcanic origin with many post-volcanic phenomena (mofettas, fumaroles and solfataras). Size: 60 x 30 km, ~1,400 km². Maximum height: 1,801 m.

These mountains with rather monotonous landscapes are home to hundreds of large carnivores and other wild animals, because of their remoteness.



IMG_8027 par ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, sur Flickr




hajnalban a Hargitán par ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​










Maraenna​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар












Decebal Bridge Timisoara par olteanugeorge92, sur Flickr














Hydroelectric Power Station par olteanugeorge92, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Electric Castle Festival 2014, Bonțida / Bonchida*

Electric Castle Festival 2014, Bonțida / Bonchida​








*ELECTRIC CASTLE* is the first festival in Romania that took electronic dance music and live concert sounds on a castle’s domain.

The first edition was held in 2013. A second edition of the Electric Castle was held from June 19 to 22, 2014 with the motto "Bigger, Stronger, Better" (Bigger, better, stronger). The organizers have expanded the festival to four days and increased the number of scenes. There were 79,000 participants in the 4-day festival, Electric Castle becoming the biggest festival in Romania.






*Banffy Castle*, the place where the festival is held, is situated near Cluj-Napoca and it’s the biggest castle in Transylvania. Formerly known as the Transylvanian Versailles, the Banffy castle of Bontida is one of the most beautiful historic buildings in the Carpathian basin.

The present ensamble of buildings, which is the largest feudal complex in Romania, was built between 1650-1690 and rebuilt in 1750 in Baoque style. In 1855 another wing was added and changes made.
In 1944 the castle was seriously damaged during war and as usual with other castles, the communists transformed it in storehouse and stables.























Electric Castle Festival 2014 - Day 1 by psaico, on Flickr









Electric Castle Festival 2014 - Day 1 by psaico, on Flickr










Electric Castle Festival 2014 - Day 1 by psaico, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Mountains*

Lotru Mountains









Vârful Șteflești văzut de pe Cindrel par Sorin Sfîrlogea, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fundu Moldovei, Bukovina*

Fundu Moldovei, Bukovina​












Fundu Moldovei is one of the most conservative villages of Bukovina, known for the well preserved traditions.

















Fundu' Moldovei par Daniel Rosu, sur Flickr










Fundu' Moldovei par Daniel Rosu, sur Flickr













Fundu' Moldovei par Daniel Rosu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains











Vf Bistricioru par iuliansuciu, sur Flickr










Cascada Ciucas par iuliansuciu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dacian Pottery*

Dacian Pottery​







In the time of the Dacian Kingdom (1st century BCE - 1st century CE) the material culture of the Dacians from all areas (roughly coresponding with the territory of today Romania and Republic of Moldova) became homogenous in its aspects.

The Dacian pottery is almost identical from what is today Maramureș to Danube and from Banat to Bessarabia (Republic of Moldavia). The most characteristic feature of this pottery is the girdle aroound some vessels, imitating a rope. Over millenia, we find the motif of the rope-girdle as the most characteristic and widespread feature of medieval and peasant architecture of Romanians from all provinces.

The vessels in photo were discovered in the ancient Petrodava, ancestor of modern Piatra Neamț and are displayed in the local archaeological museum.


valentinro.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Olt County, Oltenia*

Wooden churches in Olt County, Oltenia​






Notice at these churches (except the third) the motif of rope-girdle surrounding the church. As I said, is the most common motif found in medieval and peasant architecture of Romanians from all provinces. It is found on many (in some regions on most) wooden churches, on many/ most stone churches from 16th century to 19th century, on wooden gates (particularly in Maramureș) etc. 

Brâul (The Girdle) is also the name of a category of dances, perhaps the largest and most diverse, with tens of variants in some regions and hundreds of variants in all Romania.

The fact that the Girdle is such a frequent motif makes it the most emblematic for the Romanian traditional culture and this frequency, as well as its presence in the Dacian culture (which may or may not have a continuity with its use by the medieval - premodern Romanians) may be explained (this is a theory of mine) by the impression that the Carpathian ridge must have made in the individual and perhaps collective unconsciousness over millenia. The Carpathians, describing an immense arch across most of the historical provinces inhabited by Romanians, must have been regarded as a geographical but also spiritual element in the space of the Romanian existence and their arch - like configuration was represented in various applied arts in the form of the girdle symbolism.


Source of photos: Wikipedia​
*Gojgărei* - 1818






































*Ibănești* - 1785







































*Prisaca* - the church was built in Marinești, Gorj County in 1752 and transfered here in 1966

























*Leleasca-Ștefănești* - 1771


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ravensca and Băile Herculane, Banat*

Ravensca and Băile Herculane, Banat​









*Ravensca / Rovensko* - small Czech village (159 Czechs, 6 Romanians) lost in the wilderness of Locvei and Almăjului Mountains, among endless low forested heights crossed by tens of untouched rivers and streams. If you cross this natural area in straight line, you can literally hike for weeks without meeting a human settlement.



Old house par stp42, sur Flickr










The Road par stp42, sur Flickr











Road par stp42, sur Flickr










Sky over Donau par stp42, sur Flickr












stack of straw par stp42, sur Flickr












Cross at the road par stp42, sur Flickr









Romanian countryside par stp42, sur Flickr











thistle par stp42, sur Flickr











poppy seed field par stp42, sur Flickr




































*Băile Herculane / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő* - the spa resort was founded by Romans sometime in 2nd century CE (first mention in 153), under the name Aqua Herculis. Intact, still in use Roman baths, six statues of Hercules and other vestiges from Roman time have been preserved.

Abandoned by Romans in 275 CE (together with all Dacia), it was refounded by Austrian empire in 1736, when a Baroque resort started to be built.

The fantastic landscapes of Cerna Valley, a deep canyon surrounded by Submediterranean prehistorical jungle, with cliffs on whichy black Banat pines grow, with the wild and pure waters of the river, the thermal springs on its banks (people bath here outdoors even in winter), the fastuous Baroque and Neoclassical buildings, all make Băile Herculane an incredible place and determined emperor Franz Joseph to call it "the finest resort in Europe". The resort was visited by the emperors Joseph II (1764-1790), Francis II (1792-1835), Franz Joseph (1848-1916) and empresses Caroline Augusta (1816-1835) and Elisabeth "Sisi" (1853-1898), the latter having a villa here that is preserved.

Presently, the old part of the town is in an advanced state of disrepair and abandonment but soon the restoration will begin.






Venera Baths, 1724, partly rebuilt in 1828



Herculane old spa par stp42, sur Flickr







Herculane old spa par stp42, sur Flickr









Herculane old spa par stp42, sur Flickr









Herculane old spa par stp42, sur Flickr​











Train station (1878-1886)



L1160727.jpg par stp42, sur Flickr​










Cerna River - the embanking works date from 1808 and 1881



river par stp42, sur Flickr​












Near resort - Cerna River and Thieves' Cave



river par stp42, sur Flickr









cave par stp42, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta - Caraorman / Караорман village and forest*

Danube Delta - Caraorman / Караорман village and forest








​




The village (318 Romanians, 114 Ukrainians) is the only settlement on the Caraorman Levee (8 km long, 1-4 km wide) situated between Sulina and Sfântu Gheorghe branches and similar in many ways with Letea Levee, situated between Sulina and Chilia branches: a contiguous body of sand with longitudinal strips of forests some hundreds m wide and up to 5 km long. 

Like Letea village, Caraorman is built on sand. There are no paved roads, the sand roads having excellent qualities for absorbing water. But as the village is not linked by road with other localities (there is a plan to built a road to Crișan), cars are not of much use anyway.



P1020617_cr par Muchaxo, sur Flickr​














These forests: Caraorman and Letea, are extraordinary natural monuments, with an irreal landscape: the trees appear right from sand, without any soil around and from branches here and there hang liannas: the northernmost presence of this kind of plants. And there are many other rare plant and animal species.

The name "Caraorman" means in Turkish ""Black Forest", refering to the dark shadows made by the centuries old venerable oak trees.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The vegetal paradise of Bukovina*

The vegetal paradise of Bukovina​










In a song about cutting grass


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chiojdu, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Chiojdu, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia​









The village (population 1,079) is situated in Siriu Massif, on Bâsca Chiojdului Valley, one of the main rivers in Buzău Mountains. The village was founded or settled by Transylvanian Romanians so it has a traditional culture similar with the one from Transylvanian zone at the border with Wallachia.


Adler Dawx 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains











Hiking in Romaina par Cristiana Bardeanu, sur Flickr













Hiking in Romaina par Cristiana Bardeanu, sur Flickr











Hiking in Romania par Cristiana Bardeanu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery near Iași*

Bârnova Monastery near Iași​









Bârnova is a forest, a village and a monastery near Moldavia's capital. The monastery was built in 1628. The oak three next to the church is almost 700 years old. 

Notice the rope-girdle motif on the church.



DSC_0204 par laura.bc, sur Flickr

















DSC_0268 par laura.bc, sur Flickr











DSC_0298RR par laura.bc, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube, somewhere between Romania and Bulgaria*

Danube, somewhere between Romania and Bulgaria













HDR par Laurentiu Alimpie, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe landscapes*

Bărăgan Steppe landscapes












Sans titre de par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr











Sans titre de par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr











Sans titre de par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr​












*Ialomița River near Slobozia*



View from the pedestrian bridge over Ialomita River near Slobozia par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr​














*Spring floods* - near the confluence between Ialomița and Danube



Floods (Chioara village, Ialomita, Romania) par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr​














*Ruined church in Ivănești* - built in 1848, near Slobozia



Biserica "Cuvioasa Paraschiva", Ivăneşti, aprox. 1848 par claudiuionmihai, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borca, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

Borca, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia​








Bistrița and Stânișoara mountains


Borca country by Fanee©, on Flickr









Bistriţa, mărginită de gheaţă by Fanee©, on Flickr​













*Bistrița Valley and Ceahlău*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria, Dobruja - oldest city in Romania*

Histria, Dobruja - oldest city in Romania​








Founded around 650 BCE by Geek colonists.

The local archaeological museum and aerial view of the fortress and of the Lake Sinoe


Histria Museum by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains: church of a vanished village*

Trascău Mountains: church of a vanished village​










In this range there are tens of hamlets, small comunities inhabited by up to some tens of old people. As there are no new generations, the hamlets became uninhabited and the (built in adobe or wooden) houses fall into ruin and disappear. Only the churches remain, mantained by people from neighbour settlements.

In all Apuseni (Western Carpathians) there are perhaps over 200 hundreds such hamlets, that will vanish in few decades from now on.


Adrian Berar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr*

Rucăr​









inproba.ro​



















65485316


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches of Banat*

Wooden churches of Banat​







Banat is a geographical and historical region currently divided between three countries: the eastern part lies in western Romania, the western part in northeastern Serbia, and a small northern part in southeastern Hungary. 

The whole Banat is populated by Romanians, Serbs, Hungarians, Romani, Germans, Krashovani, Ukrainians, Slovaks, Bulgarians, Czechs, Croats, and other ethnicities.

The geography of the Romanian Banat is mountainous in the eastern part and flat in the western part.



Source of photos: Wikipedia​


*Jupânești* - 18th century























*Bătești* - 18th century








































*Calina* - 1780
























*Poieni* - built in 1759, painted in 1812


























*Ersig* - built before 1767, painted in 1838











































*Dragomirești* - built in 1754, painted around 1800









































*Topla* - built in 1746, was moved in 1987 to Timișoara, in the Museum of Banat Village situated in the north of the city, because the Topla village was depopulated (in 2002 were 6 inhabitants).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Par*

Ceahlău National Park​








isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​








Liviu Cezar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

Harghita / Hargita Mountains








IMG_7941 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr










IMG_7854 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr











IMG_7942 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr












IMG_7966 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr










IMG_7956 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Tohani, Prahova County, Muntenia










Sunset in Tohani, Romania par Ramona R*** - Visual Metaphors, sur Flickr
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Luana, Buzău Mountain*

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains









DSCF5021 by shummy20121, on Flickr










DSCF4991 by shummy20121, on Flickr










DSCF4989 by shummy20121, on Flickr










DSCF4972 by shummy20121, on Flickr











DSCF4957 by shummy20121, on Flickr








DSCF4926 by shummy20121, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt









Far Far Away by evilboarder, on Flickr














34240310


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oldest paddle steamer in the world*

Oldest paddle steamer in the world​








Built in 1854 at Budapest under the name "Croatia", Tudor Vladimirescu ship is the oldest surviving paddle steamer in the world. It was given to Romania in 1918 as part of the World War I reparations settlement and since then changed the name three times, previously being called "Sarmisegetuza" and "Grigore Manu".

Moored in the port of Galați since year 2000, is used for charter, especially for corporate and government use. 
Source: paddlesteamers.info

The next oldest steamer in the world is the Norwegian Skibladner, built in 1856.


Silviu Florin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau peasant fortress*

Râșnov / Rosenau peasant fortress​







14th century


cele doua "cetăţi" by A*LB, on Flickr











95110205


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surpatele Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Surpatele Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​









Established in 16th century, the present church and fortress are from 1706 and the paintings from 1815.


an1954.wordpress.com​





















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains











IMG_7928 by cipriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains











muntii hasmas by Coufal Milan, on Flickr










muntii hasmas by Coufal Milan, on Flickr









muntii hasmas by Coufal Milan, on Flickr











muntii hasmas by Coufal Milan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*Important notice*: from now on, I will separe the photos in two threads: the photos that are taken with good cameras and camera settings and are well composed will be find only on Exceptional Photos of Romania - 1600 pixels thread.

The others, that are interesting as subject / information but lack image wuality (are weak as composition or made with less performant cameras) will be posted here, on Photos of Romania.




Bucharest by me









Rosetti Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Hotel InterContintental (1970), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Boteanu Church (established in 1682, rebuilt in present form in 1911), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






my photos 




Cluj-Napoca (Petru Maior street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca City Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca (Gheorghe Șincai street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca - Horea bridge by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg​









Alba Iulia by Mark Jutton, on Flickr











Alba Iulia by Mark Jutton, on Flickr










Alba Iulia by Mark Jutton, on Flickr








Alba Iulia by Mark Jutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​









My car is down there.  by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr










"Piata Sfatului" in Brasov, Romania by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr










IMG_8392 by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr










Brasov Prefecture by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​








Sibiu by Mark Jutton, on Flickr











Sibiu by Mark Jutton, on Flickr











Sibiu by Mark Jutton, on Flickr











Sibiu by Mark Jutton, on Flickr
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă​








By our forumer, Bloody Bat


Sunset, on Cernavoda's railway platform by axiopolisianu, on Flickr











DSC01886 by axiopolisianu, on Flickr











DSC01966 by axiopolisianu, on Flickr










DSC02025 by axiopolisianu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beltiug / Krasznabéltek / Bildegg, Satu Mare county*

Beltiug / Krasznabéltek / Bildegg, Satu Mare county​







The commnune of Beltiug is composed of six villages.The population of the commune is 3.228 inhabitants and it is very diverse in terms of ethnicity and religion.


Ethnically, there are Romanians (35,1%), Hungarians (31,54%), Romani (18%) and Germans (11,4%).
The main religions of the commune are Roman-Catholicism (37.6%), Orthodox Christians (32.06%), Reformed-Calvinists (18.24%), Pentecostals (5.26%), Plymouth Brethren (1.45%).






Sat Beltiug by Alina Iancu, on Flickr










Sat Beltiug by Alina Iancu, on Flickr










Sat Beltiug by Alina Iancu, on Flickr












Sat Beltiug by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Medgidia, Dobruja*

Medgidia, Dobruja​








By our forumer, Bloody Bat. The Abdul Medgid mosque was built in 1865 by the refounder of the city, the Ottoman sultan Abdul-Medjid. 


Medgidia by axiopolisianu, on Flickr














Medgidia by axiopolisianu, on Flickr










Medgidia by axiopolisianu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​









Ceahlau National Park, Romania by Radu Campean, on Flickr











Ceahlau National Park, Romania by Radu Campean, on Flickr









Ceahlau National Park, Romania by Radu Campean, on Flickr











Ceahlau National Park, Romania by Radu Campean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruse (left, Bulgaria) and Giurgiu (right, Romania)*

Ruse (left, Bulgaria) and Giurgiu (right, Romania)










Ruse, Bulgaria by Nigel's Europe & beyond, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zalău during the Roman Festival 2014*

Zalău during the Roman Festival 2014​









The city (population 56,202, 16% Hungarians) is situated in the area once inhabited by "Free Dacians", 8 km away from Porolissum, a well-preserved Roman municipium with an imposing fortress, an amphitheater, temples, houses and a customs house. Zalău was the crossing point between Central Europe and Transylvania, along the so-called "Salt Route".

The film is made during the days of the Roman Festival Porolissum 2014


101913150


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest and the Romanian Plain*

Bucharest and the Romanian Plain











Bucuresti by My life, my way, on Flickr











Bucuresti by My life, my way, on Flickr










Otopeni by My life, my way, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges

































No sidewalk in a narrow gorge by CameliaTWU, on Flickr











In the middle of ... nature by CameliaTWU, on Flickr
















Bicaz Canyon by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrova, Maramureș*

Petrova, Maramureș

























Boira sobre el Viseu / Fog over Viseu river by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Bucin Pass, Harghita Mountains*

Near Bucin Pass, Harghita Mountains​









Bucin Pass is passed by the road between Gheorgheni and Praid. Is an area filled with many wild animals, including lots of bears and lynxes.


lynxwild.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

Humor Monastery, Bukovina
















[Romania] by babakotoeu, on Flickr










[Romania] by babakotoeu, on Flickr











[Romania] by babakotoeu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Neamț County*

Somewhere in Neamț County








IMG_1943 by Brahutz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa and Moisei, Maramureș*

Borșa and Moisei, Maramureș​






On the background of Rodna Mountains


Borsa + Moisei by tomoiaga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Calea Moșilor Street and Sfânta Vineri Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Footbridge over Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Splaiul Indepndenței Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












CEC Palace (1900), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Eforie Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains: Ghimbav Gorges*

Leaota Mountains: Ghimbav Gorges​








The gorges are situated in the northwest of the range, in the area of Dragoslavele and are similar in some aspects with the Dâmbovița (not Dâmbovicioara, that's another river!) Gorges (photos in previous posts: 10729, 10867, 7921), situated in Iezer - Păpușa Mountains, across the Rucăr Pass.

There are much more interesting photos in the set, watch them on Flickr.

Leaota Mountains extend on ~240 km² and reach 2133 m.



DS_20140802_905200433 by serdiana, on Flickr







DS_20140802_895300334 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140802_892900310 by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20140802_893500316 by serdiana, on Flickr












DS_20140802_892500306 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140802_890600287 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20140802_889100272 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20140802_886900250 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20140802_884900230 by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20140802_883600217 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140802_870700088 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140802_879600177 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140802_881600197 by serdiana, on Flickr












DS_20140801_00051 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir








Ceahlau - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petroșani and the Defile of Jiu*

Petroșani and the Defile of Jiu​









*Petroșani*



41-0730-6 | IR 1481 "Albena" Budapest -Varna par 92Dragos, sur Flickr​















*Defile of Jiu*



46-2001-5 CTV par 92Dragos, sur Flickr












40-0560-9 | IR 1470 "Nessebar" Burgas-Budapest K | Defileul Jiului par 92Dragos, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​









Some of the most fantastic photos of Ceahlău to date. Soon, the Europeans will discover that they don't have to travel to exotic continents to have the experience of jungle adventure  And Ceahlău is one of the smallest among the seventy Romanian ranges. The Romanian jungle extend on a surface larger than, say, Ireland.


isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















The Danube by kritrobinson, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​









*Caves of Apuseni* - English presentation of some of the 7,000 caves of Western Carpathians



99713871​
















*Borțig Glacier Pothole and Cetățile Ponorului Cave*


danbyron.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aninoasa Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

Aninoasa Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia​







Picturesque fortified complex built in 1677. 

The religious architecture from Wallachia from middle age to modern period suffered a transition from pure Byzantine forms in 14th-15th century to a style including proportions and elements of peasant architecture of the area, as well as some Western and Ottoman influences. In 17th century, the distance from Byzantine architecture was already considerable. 


Toward the end of 17th century, the Brâncovenesc style will emerge, which was an intellectual creation meant to assert the ethnic identity of Romanians, though was based mostly of foreign architectural traditions. Something similar will apear in late 19th century, when Romanian architects, Ion Mincu in particular, created an architectural style to represent the Romanian identity in the modern age, by combining elements of various local and foreign traditions: the Neoromanian (or Neobrâncovenesc) style.




See also: *360 panorama of Aninoasa*




sedna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps: the fortress and the town*

Rupea / Reps: the fortress and the town​





Over an early medieval settlement (10-13th centuries) was built the present stone fortress:
- the upper fortress in 14th century 
- the middle fortress in 15th century
- the lower fortress in 17th century

Rupea was the capital of one of the Saxon Seats of Transylvania.









See also: *360 panorama of Rupea* (these panoramas are the best parts of the last two posts )


sedna.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Military exercise in Bukovina*

Military exercise in Bukovina​








svnews.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley in Comarnic*

Prahova Valley in Comarnic​









Prahova Valley is the main touristic zone of Romania, with the mountain resorts of Predeal, Azuga, Bușteni, Sinaia as well as other smaller



Sunset par R936, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Socond / Nagyszokond, Satu Mare County, Northwest Romania*

Socond / Nagyszokond, Satu Mare County, Northwest Romania​









A village with 341 Romanians, 85 Hungarians and 30 Germans (part of the minority of Satu Mare Swabians). The Catholic church dates from 1804.




Evening in Socond by Thomas Hackl, on Flickr








Catholic Church in Socond by Thomas Hackl, on Flickr​



*Villagers performing traditional dances*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă​







Romnav S A​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains​









*Întregalde Gorges*



Cheile Intregalde by Ela_V., on Flickr​














*Cetea Gorges*


Cheile Cetii by Ela_V., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Mountains​








Mugurel Stan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz, Transylvania











98882458​












mirel-matyas.blogspot.ro​



*The main square*









​
















*Orthodox church* - built in 1280 as church of the Franciscan monastery, was bought in 1895 by the local Romanian Greek Catholic parish. With the supression of the RGCC in 1948 by the communist regime, it passed to the Orthodox church. Now is claimed back by RGCC.









​















*Evangelical (Lutheran Saxon) church* - the nave was built in 13-14th centuries in Romanesque and Gothic styles. The 75 m tall tower was erected between 1487-1519, the tallest medieval structure in Romania.

















































































*Șugălete* - a row of Gothic, 15-16th centuries arched houses on one of the main square's side.





















*View from the tower of the Evangelical church*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moinești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Moinești, Bacău County, Moldavia​








Population 21,787. The city where Tristan Tzara, creator of Dadaism (one of the the most significant Modernist movements) was born.


Moinesti by francovschi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr*

Rucăr










Rucărul, urcând spre Brădet by serdiana, on Flickr











Cheile Dâmboviței Mari by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20140804_924400026 by serdiana, on Flickr










Poienile Brădetului by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20140804_923800024 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​






Gabriel Avramovici 1 2 3 4​
















*View toward Călimănești*






















*View toward Căciulata Spa*

























*View toward Brezoi*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Rucăr
> 
> 
> 
> ...













PRIMEVAL said:


> Cozia National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Dacian cap, the Phrygian cap and the Romanian cap*

The Dacian cap, the Phrygian cap and the Romanian cap​








*The Dacian cap* - from ancient sources, we know that only the Dacian noblemen had the right the bear cap, the noblemen being called "pileati", meaning "cap wearers". 

The Dacian cap is consistently represented in ancient Roman statuary representations preserved in Italy, especially in the magificent basreliefs of the Trajan's column in Rome, which in 154 scenes depicts the two wars between Dacians and Romans.


Florenz, Giardino di Boboli, gefangener Daker (Dacian prisoner) by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr​






*The Phrygian cap* was a kind of cap worn by Prhygians, a people from Minor Asia (today Turkey). The Dacian and Phrygian cap are very similar, which shouldn't be surprising, as both peoples where Thracians.











*The Romanian cap* is the most common type of cap worn by Romanian peasants from all provinces. Is a conical cap similar with the Daian cap but longer.

A more massive variant was also worn by many rulers of Moldavia and Wallachia as a sort of symbol of authority (quite similar with the symbolism of Dacian cap), like Michael the Brave, Constantin Brâncoveanu and so on.


Scene from movie Mihai Viteazu (1970) with the ruler wearing the princely cap


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​



Fotografie Aeriana Braila Galati1 2 3 4 5 6​




*Violatos Mill* - built little before 1897 by a local cereal magnate of Greek origin, is one of the two huge late 19th century mills on Danube's bank (the other was owned by another Greek magnate and bears his name: Lichiardopoulos). In 19th century, the Greeks of Brăila were the most prosperous of the local ethnic communities and they built Brăila's most imposing church that still dominates the old part of the city.

From late 19th century and until the second world war, Brăila was the European main center of agricultural commerce, as here was shipped for export the agricultural production of Romania, "the granary of Europe". World's price of cereals was established at Chicago and Brăila cereal stock exchanges during that period.

The two huge late 19th century mills are precious monuments of industrial archaeology.


































*Trajan Square* - the city's main square, with a 17th century mosque in its middle, converted into a church in 19th century
























*Borcea paddle steamer* - launched in 1914 at Turnu Severin shipyard, was Romania's first self- propeled ship and in the same time the last steam-propeled ship built in Europe. It preserves all the original components, is in perfect state of conservation and functionality and is used for recretional purposes.

More photos





















*The waterfront*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponicova Cave, Danube's Defile*

Ponicova Cave, Danube's Defile​









Initially some tens of meters above the water level, the cave is now partly navigable as result of water rise after the building of the dam in 1972. It is 400 m long and was created by Ponicova River, that empties into Danube through it.


dinuboghez.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman gold artefact from Geoagiu / ancient Germisara, Transylvania*

Roman gold artefact from Geoagiu / ancient Germisara, Transylvania​









A small treasure of eight votive gold plates was found in 1950, of which six are now displayed at the Museum of Dacian and Roman Civilisation in Deva and one at the National Union Museum in Alba Iulia. 

They were gifts to the Nymphs and are the only Roman gold votive plates discovered so far in the world, all other being of silver or bronze.



IMG_2000 copy by keshtavera, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










Some of the most fantastic mountain jungles in the world are in Romania, with threes hanging of high cliffs, like in the famous Chinese landscapes
















isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea during a festival*

Tulcea during a festival​







Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains​








The extraordinary landscape and ecosystem diversity of the Romanian Carpathians


raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbii de Piatră cave skete, foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia*

Corbii de Piatră cave skete, foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia​








With inside murals from 14th or even 13th century (the oldest in Wallachia) and two altars


sedna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway












Lacul Bâlea par Stefan Gross, sur Flickr













Transfăgărășan par Stefan Gross, sur Flickr











Munții Făgăraș par Stefan Gross, sur Flickr














Transfăgărășan par Stefan Gross, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Brătianu Boulevard*

Bucharest: Brătianu Boulevard









city par Alexey Tyudelekov, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*

Sibiu









Sibiul vazut din YR-BGG TAROM by dorinnovac, on Flickr
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rătești monastery and village, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

Rătești monastery and village, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia​











Established in 16th century as a skete, the present church is from 1844. Is the largest monastery from the archiepiscopate of Buzău and Vrancea (by number of inhabitants).



Untitled by alxmb, on Flickr








Untitled by alxmb, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Cetățuia Monastery*

Iași - Cetățuia Monastery​








As seen by a foreign tourist

Notice the rope-girdle motif surrounding both the church and the pillars of the gate


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Plain of Banat*

The Plain of Banat












Landscape From Banat , Romania par Adrian Nicolae Per, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​







Gabi Mireanu 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș​









Traditional "washing machine" in Sârbi and morning in Poienile Izei


Lave-linge antique washing machine by geolis06, on Flickr









Un matin en Maramures morning Romania by geolis06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Rarău Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CastorM (Sep 19, 2011)

Just want to say that I'm also impressed by PRIMEVAL's effort and enthusiasm in this thread. Really great work, everyone can see how much he loves Romania, and how much he knows about it. Amazing thread!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me - Ghika Tei Palace and Church*

Thank you much guys! Most I discovered about Romania by collecting photos and searching info for this thread.

Bucharest by me - Ghika Tei Palace and Church​







*The Ghika-Tei Palace* was built in 1822 by Grigore Dimitrie Ghica, ruler of Wallachia. He was the first native (born in Wallachia) ruler after the line of Phanariotes, rulers of Greek origin imposed by the Ottoman empire from early 18th to early 19th century. 
Dimitrie Ghika









The Phanariote period in Wallachia and Moldavia was a period of corruption, excessive taxes, exploitation and backwardess and the return of native rulers marked the beginning of Westernization of the two Principalities, as during the Phanariotes, the Oriental, Turkish manner in architecture and lifestyle became predominant.


The Ghika-Tei Palace was designed by Xavier Villacrosse, Catalan architect established in Wallachia. The palace is situated in Tei, a rather peripheric neighborhood. Presently, is privately owned and visitors have no access. Is rented for weddings and other events. Photos with the interior, richly decorated with frescoes and stuccos, can be seen on palace's website or in this video.




Bucharest - Ghika-Tei Palace (1822) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest - Ghika-Tei Palace (1822) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​

















*Teiul Doamnei-Ghika Church* is the chapel of the palace, situated next to it. Was built in 1833 and has a central circular plan. Around the church are the graves of the members of Ghika family with tombstones of exceptional artistic and historical value.




Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​












Grigore Ghika's tomb (first photo) and his family members' tombs




Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) - Grigore Ghika's tomb by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg








MY PHOTOS 




Cluj-Napoca (Unification Square with St. Michael's Church) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca (Unification Square) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca (Andrei Șaguna street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me - Plumbuita Monastery*

^^ Very cool the second square, the one where the road passes over Someș River 


Bucharest by me - Plumbuita Monastery​







Was founded in 1564, during the Petru Vodă’s (1559-1568) time. The church is rebuilt in 1647, at the request of ruler Matei Basarab, this time following the model of Dealu monastery. In the same year the Princely House is added, and the monastery is fortified with high walls for protection. Between years 1802-1806, was built a new bell tower after the old one was destroyed during an earthquake in 1802.




Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















103277437​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila









port by gulgulas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Arad County*

Wooden churches in Arad County​





Source of photos and info: Wikipedia​



*Roșia Nouă* - 1808






















































*Groșii Noi* - 1807























*Luncșoara* - 1740









































*Țărmure* - 1780


























*Vidra* - 1724

























*Poiana* - 1751

























*Ionești* - 1730

























































*Corbești* - 1800






































*Ciuntești* - 1725









​















*Buceava-Șoimuș* - 1775


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Mehedinți County*

*Wooden churches of Romania*

To make a comparison between architectural styles (as well as between landscapes, types of villages), here is a list with similar posts presenting wooden churches from other counties, grouped by provinces. Remember that these are only a small part of the over 1,400 wooden churches preserved in Romania, built before 1918. Studying the Romanian wooden churches is a very good way of understanding the amazing cultural diversity of this country, each province and smaller zone having its own, often completely different particularities, as result of so many influences and traditions:



*Moldavia and Bukovina*
Wooden churches in Bukovina (presentation of 8 churches)
Wooden churches from southern Suceava County (presentation of 4 churches)
Wooden churches in Vrancea County (presentation of 7 churches)
Wooden churches in Vrancea County (presentation of 9 churches)
Three wooden churches in Vrancea County
Wooden churches in Iași County (presentation of 6 churches)


*Transylvania*
Wooden churches in Bistrița - Năsăud County (presentation of 13 churches)
Wooden churches in Alba County (presentation of 21 churches)
Wooden Churches in Hunedoara County (presentation of 13 churches)
Wooden churches in Cluj County - part I (presentation of 9 churches)
Wooden churches in Cluj County - part II (presentation of 13 churches)


*Crișana, Maramureș and Banat*
Wooden churches of Banat (presentation of 7 churches)
Wooden churches from Bihor County (presentation of 15 churches)
Wooden churches in Arad County - on this page


*Muntenia and Oltenia*
Wooden churches in Argeș County (presentation of 6 churches)
Wooden churches in Olt County, Oltenia (presentation of 4 churches)
Wooden churches in Gorj County (presentation of 10 churches)
Wooden churches in Vâlcea County - part I (presentation of 12 churches)
Wooden churches in Vâlcea County - part II (presentation of 13 churches)
Wooden churches in Mehedinți County - this very post






Wooden churches in Mehedinți County​

Source of photos and info: Wikipedia​

*Drăghești* - 1833


























*Negoiești* - 1816





































​















*Ponoarele* - 1766











































*Seliștea* - 1820

























*Titerlești* - 1825

























*Turtaba*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saracinești Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Saracinești Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​











It was built in 1688-1693 and preserved in the original form, both the church and the fortress. The paintings inside the church are from 1718.


manastirea Saracinesti by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr










manastirea Saracinesti by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr










manastirea Saracinesti by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr












Mânăstirea Sărăcineşti, Valea Cheii, Valcea, România by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Budești, Land of Maramureș*

Budești, Land of Maramureș











Unesco wooden church built in 1643


Budeşti Josani church - Maramures by Rita Willaert, on Flickr









Budeşti Josani church - Maramures by Rita Willaert, on Flickr








Budeşti Josani church - Maramures by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​















*Pintea Viteazu's mail shirt* - preserved in the church. Pintea Viteazu (1670-1703) was a famous hajduk who fought against the Austrian occupation and managed to conquer several cities from northern Transylvania and Maramureș.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cloașterf / Klosdorf, seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania*

Cloașterf / Klosdorf, seat of Sighișoara, Transylvania​











One of the hundreds little Saxon villages from southern Transylvania and from the over 150 of them with a peasant fortress / fortified church in its middle. The fortified complex from here is one of the most homogenous from its category, being built in a single period: 1521-1524.


Population: 170 Romanians, 22 Roma.


Willy Fredriksen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berzunți Monastery, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Berzunți Monastery, Bacău County, Moldavia​







Berzunți is a village at the foot of the homonimous massif. 

The monastery was established in 1809 as a skete. The church dates from 1835.

epr.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​








isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Golești Court and Village Museum, Argeș County, Muntenia*

Golești Court and Village Museum, Argeș County, Muntenia​




sedna.ro​


*Goleşti Court* comprises:

- the manor house built in 1640 by Stroe Leurdeanu and surrounded by thick walls. The frame floor, the monumentality, and its elegance prefigure the emergence of the builders of Brâncoveanu’s period

- the church located near the manor, built in 1646, that finely combines the Wallachian influences with those from Moldavia, Armenia and the Middle East

- Turkish Bath, 18th century

- Public School built by boyar Dinicu Golescu (1777-1830)

- The park around the manor, 17-19th centuries

- Tudor Vladimirescu's tower, 17-19th centuries, where the revolutionary hero (1780-1821) lived his last days



The Court is a museum since 1939, when was expropriated at the order of King Carol II.


Dinicu Golescu































*The Open Air Village Museum of Viticulture and Pomiculture* is the third largest and finest in Romania, after the ones in Sibiu and Bucharest. It presents old houses brought from wine and fruit-growing regions of Romania. Each household includes within it: dwelling house, dependencies, specific installations and working tools required to practice various occupations: agriculture, cattle breeding, bee culture etc. Some of the houses are over 200 years old.

More photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains Nature Park*

Rodna Mountains Nature Park








Pietrosul Rodnei, Borșa, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Sălaj County*

Wooden churches in Sălaj County​







Sălaj has the highest density of wooden churches, in this small county (3,864 km², 224,384 inhabitants) being preserved 83 such buildings. The oldest is from 16th century but most are from 18th century.

Wooden churches have existed in every Romanian village up to early 20th century, when people begin to replace them with stone churches. The wooden churches have survived there where people were poor and couldn't afford the building of a stone church in early modern period.


Source of photos and info: Wikipedia​





*Baica* - 1645









































*Bocșița* - 1625




























*Borza* - 1758




























*Brusturi* - 1701




























*Bălan (Cricova)* - one of the oldest in Sălaj




























*Chieșd* - 18th century











































*Ciumărna* - beginning of 18th century




























*Doba* - 17th century




























*Domnin* - built in 1753, is the only one double-roofed in Sălaj, a type common in Maramureș.









































*Ileanda* - 17th century or older




























*Poarta Sălajului* - 17th century




























*Racâș* - the oldest wooden church in Sălaj, dendrologic analysis of the main body indicating year 1558. Was raised around 1772 and painted in 1783.



























































*Răstoci* - built in 1828, painted in 1833




























*Sânmihaiu Almașului* - 1778










































*Sârbi* - 1760


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Snagov - island monastery north of Bucharest*

Snagov - island monastery north of Bucharest​









The church with paintings from 1563, the largest and most precious complex of murals from Bucharest area.

The monastery is certified in 1408 but older and the present church is built in 1513. As most of the monasteries around Bucharest, is situated on an islet in the middle of a lake. These lakes where in past surrounded by the endless Codrii Vlăsiei forests stretching from Carpathians to Danube, Snagov Forest being a vestige of those forests.


Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr









Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr











Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr











Snagov by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains*

Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains









DSCF4844 by shummy20121, on Flickr








DSCF4727 by shummy20121, on Flickr







DSCF4968 by shummy20121, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​








Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea, Dobruja*

Agigea, Dobruja































AirViewRO 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges










Cheile Bicazului - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr











Cheile Bicazului - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saon Monastery and Somova Marshes, Dobruja*

Saon Monastery and Somova Marshes, Dobruja​









The monastery was established in 1846 on the shore of Parcheș Lake, part of the Somova wetland complex (100 km²), the fourth largest wetland area in Romania. Present church is from 1878.




saon monastery par  *OpenEyes*
, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Argeș County*

Wooden churches in Argeș County​




Source pf photos and info: Wikipedia​




*Cârcești* - end of 18th century



























*Cârstieni* - 1759



























*Ceaușești* - around 1800























































*Glâmbocata Deal* - 1781










































*Glâmbocu* - 1808



























*Jupânești* - 1742



























*Robaia* - 1808









































*Ioanicești* - 1743


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța 15th August 2014 - Romanian Navy Day*

Constanța 15th August 2014 - Romanian Navy Day​








Since 1902, each year on Assumption is celebrated the Day of the Romanian Navy, in the cities on Black Sea or on Danube. 

St. Mary is traditionally considered the patron of sailors (not only in Romania). The tradition was interrupted during the communist period, between 1950-1990.




The festivities include some moments every year, including:

- the hoist of the flag
- military naval parade
- th coming of Neptune which opens the water games and baptize the recruits
- baptize of sailors
- sailor games: boat race, jumpings etc
- artistic programs
- retreat with torches



The main festivities take place in Constanța, where the president of Romania and other officials are present with this ocasion.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains: around Fântânele Reservoir*

Gilău Mountains: around Fântânele Reservoir










20140813_145053_Richtone(HDR) by Robert Daradics, on Flickr












IMG_5699 by Robert Daradics, on Flickr










IMG_5627 by Robert Daradics, on Flickr








20140814_074338_Richtone(HDR) by Robert Daradics, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă









Autostrada soarelui, Cernavoda by gurdian of the galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

Vatra Dornei









40-0442-0 - IR 1832 par Toni Nica, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

Metaliferi Mountains










IMG_75381 by Marius Turc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains











A by Andra Silberg, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Neamț County*

Wooden churches in Neamț County, Moldavia​




Source of photos and info: Wikipedia​




*Galu* - 1818




























*Topolița* - established in 1598, rebuilt in 1784
























*Țibucanii de Jos* - 1774





























*Sărata* - 1752






























*Agapia Monastery - church of the Infirmary* - established in 1780 and rebuilt in present form in 1854


























*Bicazu Ardelean* - 1829






























*Sihla Skete* - the main, newer wooden church dates from 1813




























































*Chirițeni* - 1829


























*Piatra Neamț* - church of the former Draga Skete, 1780


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Făgăraș Mountains*

Sunset in Făgăraș Mountains











Apus in Muntii Făgăraş by daniel.carcea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad










oradea by F. Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains











DS_20110108_01730 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apold / Trapold*

Apold / Trapold









DSC_0906 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina












40-0820-7 - IR 1833 par Toni Nica, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia​









Established in 16th century, the older and smaller (hill) church is from 1589 and the bigger one is from 1828. The cells and bell tower are from 18-19th centuries. The paintings in the big church dates from ~1850. Inside are icons painted in 1886 by Tattarescu, the main Romanian Neoclassicist painter.



DSCN7666 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN7716 by romir59, on Flickr













DSCN7743 by romir59, on Flickr













DSCN7749 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunrise at Costinești











103755668


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tropaeum Traiani - the reconstructed Roman monument*

Tropaeum Traiani - the reconstructed Roman monument​










Lost in the scarcely populated hills of southern Dobruja, the village of Adamclisi hides an enormous treasure in its local museum: the almost complete set of ancient Roman basreliefs of the Tropaeum Traiani, a monument erected in 109 CE, ornated with 54 metopes depicting the battle between Romans and the coalition of Dacian and other barbarians. This is not only the most significant achievement of Roman art in Dacia, but also one of the most important Roman works of art in the world. 

From the original 54 metopes, 48 are preserved in the museum in village, together with the colosal statue on top of it - 4,7 m of the total height of 12 m of the monument and with most of the other sculpted pieces.

Outside of the village is a reconstructed version of the monument, with new basreliefs attached to the original mould and showing the original circular stairs at the base.

1 km away from the monument are the ruins of the city Civitas Tropaensium, which at some point was the biggest in Dobruja by population and contains the ruins of five impressive Paleochristian churches.




103744136


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roșia Montană - the gold capital of Europe*

Roșia Montană - the gold capital of Europe​








The gold ores from Apuseni Mountains are the biggest in Europe (and fifth biggest in the world) and since prehistory, Roșia Montană and the other centers in Apuseni (Zlatna, Brad etc) have been the main gold mining sites on the continent. The gold from here is found in the Egyptian pharaonic treasures and in art works from the other civilisations of East Mediterrana. With it, Romans ensured the economic stability of the empire in 2nd century and built many of the famous landmarks in Rome and other cities in Italy. Romania is also, together with the southern neighbour countries, the areas where metallurgy (copper and gold) for the first time appeared in the history of humanity.

The Roman archaeological sites of the Alburnus Maior (as the locality was named during the Roman rule) consists of mining galleries, ruins of a city with temples, termes etc. Unesco asked the Romanian government to make the documentation for including the site on the World Heritage list but the corrupted authorities, bribed by the gold mining company rmgc, want to destroy the site. Fortunately, this year has seen many events and changes that most probable will lead to the preservation of wonderful Roșia, with its Roman vestiges, picturesques old mining town and landscapes.



prin ~ Roșia Montană by Adrian Radic, on Flickr











prin ~ Roșia Montană by Adrian Radic, on Flickr












prin Roșia Montană by Adrian Radic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Spătarului Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Corbeni Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Oțetari Church (1757), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Revolution Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Intersection between Lipscani and Calea Victoriei, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








National History Museum (building from 1900), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Justice Palace, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Flag Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seimeni, on Cremenea Branch of Danube, Dobruj*

Seimeni, on Cremenea Branch of Danube, Dobruja​









The village was founded in 1660 when some soldiers (called seimeni) of Wallachian ruler Constantin Șerban rebelled at passed into Dobruja (then Ottoman territory) founding the village.


Photos by our forumer, Bloody Bat


Seimeni by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr








Seimeni by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr











Seimenii Mici by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr









Pe deal, Seimeni by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr













DSC00987 by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Lăpuș*

Defile of Lăpuș​








With 36 km, Lăpuș Defile is third longest in country, after the defiles of Danube and Olt (134 and 47 km), although the river is much shorter (112 km compared with 2,860 and 614 km). From the 36 km of the defile, 25 are a natural reserve.

The defile has fascinating landscape variety: waterfalls, caves, canyons, rapids, crags with panoramic views but the most extraordinary is the very tortuous course of the river (see video), which in Romania has an equivalent only in Nera Gorges (22 km), if mountain rivers are considered.



Untitled by Tamas Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle and Vidraru Dam*

Poenari Castle and Vidraru Dam









103810978


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​









https://plus.google.com/photos/117669722600554246529/albums/6048644361606688033​




























































































































































-


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​









Marian Poară​

















*Pătrunsa Skete* - established in 1740, old little church from 19th century


















































*Iezer Skete* - 16-18th centuries


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Countryside near Sighișoara*

Countryside near Sighișoara










hay bundle by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Extinct volcano in Racoș, Perșani Mountains, Transylvania*

Extinct volcano in Racoș, Perșani Mountains, Transylvania​










The last eruption of Racoș volcano took place aprox. 10.000 years ago, leaving behind an unusual reddish landscape; the fast cooling lava from the eruption gave birth to the Basalt Columns (Detunatele).



Aproape înghiţit (1) by Şerpaş însetat de zăpezile Everestului, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Defile - Baba Caia Rock and other landscapes*

Danube Defile - Baba Caia Rock and other landscapes​










Baba Caia ("Old Woman Caia") is the only rock coming out of water on the course of defile and in fact on all of Danube's course in Romania. Is situated at the beginning of the defile, near Moldova Nouă and rises 7 m above the water level.


Puiu Voina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Procession at Agafton Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

Procession at Agafton Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia​










Agafton Monastery is situated in the homonimous village, surrounded by ancient forests, not far from the county capital, the city of Botoșani. 

Established in 1729, the monastic complex comprises an wooden church from 1747, the big stone church from 1843, 54 cell houses from 18-19th centuries etc.


stiri.botosani.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​









Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

Vatra Dornei​








Monitorul de Suceava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

great mountains of romania by dantiscorina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mountainous Banat*

Mountainous Banat











FunSun by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr










The herd by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr








Salas de ToamnaWM by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Procession at Agafton Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Mountainous Banat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










103944065

















Bucharest: Tineretului Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: 11th June Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


















Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava Citadel during some "medieval" festival*

Suceava Citadel during some "medieval" festival​








For nearly 200 years the city of Suceava was the capital of the Principality of Moldavia and the main residence of the Moldavian princes (between 1388 and 1565). 

The Princely Citadel was founded by Petru I of Moldavia (1367-1368) when he moved the capital from Siret to Suceava. Alexander the Good and Stephen the Great expanded the citadel, and it became strong enough to hold off an attack by Ottoman sultan Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople), in 1476. It was destroyed in 1675 and abandoned.












15 August 2014 » Festivalul de Artă Medievală Ștefan cel Mare by OrasulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr











16 August 2014 » Festivalul de Artă Medievală Ștefan cel Mare by OrasulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr












16 August 2014 » Festivalul de Artă Medievală Ștefan cel Mare by OrasulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciocanu Skete near Câmpulung, Muntenia*

Ciocanu Skete near Câmpulung, Muntenia​









Is situated on the top of Ciocanul Hill, near Bughea de Jos village, 9 k away from Câmpulung. Was founded in 17th century and the old church (the smaller of the two churches, the other is contemporary) was rebuilt in 1825, after collapsing at the 1802 earthquake.

The mirific settings of the Iezer Păpușa'foothills can be seen in this video, with forests stretching to the horizon.



103847253


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vadu Beach at Black Sea*

Vadu Beach at Black Sea











Caiace by Radu Cruceana, on Flickr










Morning on Black Sea beach by Radu Cruceana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mercheașa / Streitforth, the Seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Mercheașa / Streitforth, the Seat of Rupea, Transylvania​









Church built in 13th century in Romanesque style, heavily modified later and surrounded by fortifications in 16th century.


Földi Gy​


----------



## Sonali_ (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice collection of images here.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise at Vidra Reservoir, Lotru and Latorița Mountains*

Sunrise at Vidra Reservoir, Lotru and Latorița Mountains










Rasarit la Vidra by Radu Cruceana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Former Hungarian - Moldavian border checkpoint in Ghimeș, Székely Land*

Former Hungarian - Moldavian border checkpoint in Ghimeș, Székely Land​









Until 1918, it was a border village between Hungary and Romania and as such, it had an important and large railway station designed by Hungarian architect Ferenc Pfaff. The main building of the station was 102 m long and 13 m wide, comparable in size and elegance with the railway stations of Szeged and Fiume.

At the foot of the Rákóczi Castle (1626) stands the railway guard house no. 30, the easternmost railway guardhouse of the pre-WWI Kingdom of Hungary. Next to this house is a stone representation of the Holy Crown of Hungary, which appears in photo in foreground.




A Szent Korona alakú lőállás a 30-s őrháznál, az 1000 éves határnál by Vonatguru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița, Bukovina*

Moldovița, Bukovina​









Adrian Popan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciacova / Tschakowa / Чаковo / Ciacova / Tschakowa / Чаковo / Csák, Banat, Banat*

Ciacova / Tschakowa / Csák / Чаковo, Banat​








Ciacova is one of the tens of little towns in the Banat Plain with Central European architecture and a cosmopolitan population of Romanians, Hungarians, Serbians, Germans, Roma and other ethnic groups.

First certified in 1224, now has 5,348 inhabitants. In 1394 was built here a strong citadel and in 18th century was heavily colonized with Germans and other populations from Central and Western Europe, Germans becoming the second most numerous ethnic group after Romanians.






*Remaining tower from the fortress built in 1394*


Cula by Bure45, on Flickr​

















*Serbian Orthodox church*, 1768


Serbian orthodox church by Bure45, on Flickr​

















*Catholic church*, 1890. In background are seen the Romanian Orthodox church buil in 1900 and Serbian church


Catholic, romanian orthodox and serbian orthodox churches by Bure45, on Flickr​



















*Panorama from the medieval tower*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan Highway​









The best video of Transfăgărășan to date



103988261


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuza Palace in Ruginoasa, Iași County, Moldavia*

Cuza Palace in Ruginoasa, Iași County, Moldavia​









It was built in 1804 (probably in Neoclassical style) and modified in 1855 in Neogothic style by Sturdza Family (the same family that later built the Palace at Miclăușeni).

In 1862 the property was bought by Alexandru Ioan Cuza, ruler of Romanian Principalities between 1859-1862 and symbol of the 1859 Unification between Moldavia and Wallachia. Although he died in Heidelberg, Germany in 1873, his remains were buried at Ruginoasa and the palace is now the Cuza Museum.




Florentina Cristina Cătrinaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Lungă Gorgota, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Valea Lungă Gorgota, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​








A village with 717 inhabitants



103790487


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges, Parâng and Căpățânii Mountains*

Olteț Gorges, Parâng and Căpățânii Mountains​










Photo is taken at the entrance in Polovragi Cave


Sorin Chiriță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Axente Sever / Frauendorf, the Seat of Mediaș, Transylvania*

Axente Sever / Frauendorf, the Seat of Mediaș, Transylvania​










*Blumenfest* - meaning Flowers' Feast, tv program made in the 1970s about this Transylvanian Saxon tradition, at a time when the German community in village was still numerous, maybe still majoritary, as like at the 1930 census. Today, only three Germans live in village.




























Built in 13th or early 14th century (first mentioned in 1322), the *Evangelical Church* was successively fortified in 15-16th century, first by raising the height of the church with a floor equiped with crenels, then by surrounding the church with walls.







Română: Biserica Fortificata din Axente Sever Sibiu Poza 5 by Rita Willaert, on Flickr












Fortified Church of Axente Sever, Sibiu, Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr












Fortified Church of Axente Sever, Sibiu, Romania by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county*

Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county​








Over an early medieval settlement (10-13th centuries) was built the present stone fortress:
- the upper fortress in 14th century 
- the middle fortress in 15th century
- the lower fortress in 17th century





Cetatea_Rupea_01 by nonophotography1, on Flickr











Cetatea_Rupea_05 by nonophotography1, on Flickr











Cetatea_Rupea_07 by nonophotography1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some pristine Danube beach*

Some pristine Danube beach​









This type of islands with fine sand beaches are specific to the sector of Danube between Giurgiu and Călărași, but it could be from anywhere else as well.



Kayak on Danube by Radu Cruceana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gorgota (former) Monastery, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

Gorgota (former) Monastery, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia​










Was part of the monasteries surrounding the former capital of Wallachia, Târgoviște (together with Dealu, Viforâta etc). Initially here was a school, mentioned in 1515. The building of the school was later integrated in the complex of the monastery. 

The monastery was built in 1594, only the church being preserved, which is in traditional post-Byzantine style, with masonry alternating rows of brick and stone.

It is very beautiful situated on top of a hill, offering a large panorama over the surroundings and over Gorgota village, as you can see in these photos.



Iuliana Băcanu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați










Along the Danube where the action is. Galati, Romania by Koos_Fernhout, on Flickr









Damen Shipyard in the distance. Galati, Romania by Koos_Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reșița, Banat - the first industrial city in Europe*

Reșița, Banat - the first industrial city in Europe​









With 83,985 inhabitants, Reșița is the biggest city in mountainous Banat and the capital of Caraș Severin County.

A Romanian village since 15th century, in 1771, with the construction of the steel works, it became the first industrial city on the European continent. To support the need for workforce, German, Czech, Slovack and other Central Europeans have been colonized in the following years.

The paradox of Reșița and of the other localities in mountainous Banat is the low impact on nature of the human communities, because of their small number and dispersion over a large area. This may also be owed to a different mentality of the local people, with more respect for nature. Basically, once out of town's limits, you find yourself in complete wilderness that extends on tens of kms all around.

In photo is only one of the districts of Reșița. On the left can be seen the furnace built in 1771, the oldest industrial structure in Romania.


The district by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara, foothills of Piatra Craiului*

Dâmbovicioara, foothills of Piatra Craiului










DS_20140809_9391002 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20140809_9532042 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

Brașov​








Danny Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane*

Băile Herculane​







Gabriel Gaină​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains











Over mountains and valleys by VasiRed Bull 2013, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta: Mahmudia*

Danube Delta: Mahmudia














DSCN3288 by romir59, on Flickr










DSCN3271 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN3306 by romir59, on Flickr












DSCN3308 by romir59, on Flickr










DSCN3172 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Govora Spa and Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia*

Băile Govora Spa and Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia​





popa-marius-claudiu.blogspot.ro 1 2​





*Băile Govora Spa* - the first baths have been built in 1897 and the first hotel was opened in 1910.















































*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery* - established around 1550, the initial wooden church (one of the oldest in Romania) is preserved. The stone church and the fortress surrounding it were built in 1635.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​






Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati 1 2​


*Sinaia Monastery* - has two adjoined courtyards, the original fortress and church built in 1694 and the newer courtyard and church - the one in photo - built in 1846.



























*Peleș Royal Castle* - 1873-1914


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway​









Ionuț Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains​








Langa Manastirea Rametului by andrew72nd, on Flickr










Cheile Rametului by andrew72nd, on Flickr











Cheile Rametului by andrew72nd, on Flickr










Cheile Rametului by andrew72nd, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trestioara, Buzău County, Muntenia*

Trestioara, Buzău County, Muntenia​








A village in Vrancea Subcarpathians, on a tributary of Slănic - Buzău Valley (not to be confused with Slănic Prahova, neither with Slănic - Moldova).


Landscape from Buzau, Romania by Ramona Răican, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park












Nera Reservation , Sasca Montana , Romania par Adrian Nicolae Per, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

Godeanu Mountains​









Ionuț Vlad​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuți, Bukovina*

Rădăuți, Bukovina​








Monitorul de Suceava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Godeanu Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















PRIMEVAL said:


> Rădăuți, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea​








The Azzizie Mosque was built in 1877


Tulcea by Marco Fieber/Ostblog.org, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle*

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle​









There are five phases of construction: 14th century, first half of 15th century, 1458-1480, 17th century (the Bethlen wing) and 19th century (the Neogothic loggia in the main courtyard), the present structures dating mainly from 15th century.

In 2010, the castle attracted 71,000 tourists.




104113330


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mircea ship*

Mircea ship​








The Mircea is a three masted barque, built in 1938 in Hamburg by the Blohm & Voss shipyard as a training vessel for the Romanian Navy. The Romanian Navy had an older ship with the same name which was operational from 1882 to 1944.



_DSC3181 by nonophotography1, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pupezeni, Galați County, Moldavia*

Pupezeni, Galați County, Moldavia​







Wooden church from 1809


Church in Romanian Village by aekthanos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg










Clujul, din turnul bisericii by ClauD_2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria*

Histria​








Claboo Media​
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park: Poienile de sub Munte Ukrainian village*

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park: Poienile de sub Munte Ukrainian village​









*Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни* is a village with 9,711 Ukrainians, 253 Romanians, 60 Hungarians, 5 Germans etc. Certified in 1353, it was part of a local Romanian duchy ruled by Bogdănești family in 14th century (the same family gave the founder of Moldavian state), though still then was a Ruthenian (Ukrainian) inhabited settlement. 

The Ukrainian wooden church in village dates from 1798.


Martin Stecher​
























































































































*Ukrainian wedding in Poienile de sub Munte*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Peleș Royal Castle* - 1873-1914



this one is awesome!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

Thank you Mussoda! I'm glad to see you back!



Rodna Mountains National Park​









Martin Stecher​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, Hi, PRIMEVAL! long time no see, I was busy, hehe.
so many fabulous photos updated in your thread,


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park











Siluette par Aurelian N., sur Flickr
















A Dream par Aurelian N., sur Flickr















The galaxy par Aurelian N., sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​








muntesifotografie.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei*

Near Vatra Dornei​








Monitorul de Suceava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salva - Vișeu Railway at Dealu Ștefăniței, Transylvania*

Salva - Vișeu Railway at Dealu Ștefăniței, Transylvania​









60 km long, the railway was built in 1939-1949 to link Transylvania with Maramureș. Going along the wild valley of Sălăuța River, this is one of the most spectacular railways in Romania, with its tall viaducts and the long tunnels, including a tunnel of 2,388 m.

Most of the viaducts are situated near Dealu Ștefăniței and Romuli, two villages at the border between Transylvania and Maramureș.


Martin Stecher​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​








Ioan Bălășanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea*

Black Sea









beginning by Paula Popoi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park​










Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​








România by kcorona23, on Flickr











România by kcorona23, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​









România by kcorona23, on Flickr











România by kcorona23, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Bucharest - Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest - Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest - Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest - Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Mountains









IMGP5193 by alexander balogh, on Flickr














IMGP5239 by alexander balogh, on Flickr









IMGP5435 by alexander balogh, on Flickr














IMGP5455 by alexander balogh, on Flickr












IMGP5442 by alexander balogh, on Flickr










IMGP5246 by alexander balogh, on Flickr​


















*Oașa Reservoir* - on Sebeș Valley, between Șureanu and Cindrel Mountains


IMGP5350 by alexander balogh, on Flickr












IMGP5445 by alexander balogh, on Flickr











IMGP5384 by alexander balogh, on Flickr










IMGP5353 by alexander balogh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cârligele and Odobești vineyards, Vrancea County, Moldavia*

Cârligele and Odobești vineyards, Vrancea County, Moldavia​








*Cârligele Vineyards*


Crama Carligele Vincon by Alina Iancu, on Flickr








Crama Carligele Vincon by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


















*Odobești - the Princely Cellar* - 16th century, replacing a 15th century building


Beciul Domnesc Vincon by Alina Iancu, on Flickr









Beciul Domnesc Vincon by Alina Iancu, on Flickr











Beciul Domnesc Vincon by Alina Iancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park












Steaming through the Vaser Valley by R936, on Flickr









Steaming through the Vaser Valley by R936, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














fishing partners by *OpenEyes*, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeluț, Bran area*

Predeluț, Bran area











Church in Predelut, Bran, Romania by Adrian Soare, on Flickr










Spice in Predelut, Bran, Romania by Adrian Soare, on Flickr










Capita in Predelut, Bran, Romania by Adrian Soare, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă: locks of Danube - Black Sea Canal*

Cernavodă: locks of Danube - Black Sea Canal










ecluza by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr












ecluza by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr











ecluza by theory of a - Deadman - angel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley and Băile Herculane*

Cerna Valley and Băile Herculane​








Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*

Mangalia










Mangalia Harbour 07 by marirom, on Flickr









Mangalia Beach by marirom, on Flickr










Black Sea by marirom, on Flickr











The Esmahan Sultan Mosque by marirom, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cacica / Kaczyka, Bukovina*

Cacica / Kaczyka, Bukovina​









The Polish Catholic church built in 1904, a minor basilica



Cacica by Adrian Serghie, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Buchurest looks like a very intresting place to visit! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Thanks Jap! Yes, is quite unusual city, neither fully Occidental or Oriental, rather a combination.


Berca Muddy Volcanoes and surroundings











DSCN8014 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN8016 by romir59, on Flickr













DSCN8094 by romir59, on Flickr









DSCN8020 by romir59, on Flickr












DSCN8038 by romir59, on Flickr












DSCN8003 by romir59, on Flickr










DSCN7872 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN7867 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN7841 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir











Bicaz lake by ina alexandra, on Flickr










BICAZ lake 2 by ina alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains 










Retezat, Romania by ina alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

Brașov​










Brasov by bsile2002, on Flickr
















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moigrad-Porolissum, Sălaj County, Crișana*

Moigrad, Sălaj County, Crișana​









Moigrad (population 546), first certified in 1426 as a Romanian settlement, was the usual Sălaj village, hidden between rolling hills and forests, until the modern age when here were discovered the ruins of Porolissum, one of the most important cities in Roman Dacia and the capital of Dacia Porolissensis, one of the three administrative divisions of the province. Romans built the city next to a hill where previously stood the fortified Dacian town also called Porolissum. The place was situated right on the frontier of the Roman empire and after the establishment of the Roman rule, the Dacians continued to live across the border and to have peaceful relations with the Romans, until the province was abandoned and the place became deserted.



Also, Moigrad is the place where was discovered the second oldest gold treasure in the world (second after the Varna Treasure in Bulgaria), dating from ~5,500 years ago and displayed at National History Museum in Bucharest.



mirel-matyas.blogspot.ro​


----------



## gaorirathore (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for share these pics with us.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​







roaringromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Vatra Dornei*

Around Vatra Dornei​







Cristian Sîrbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Radu Terec​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway and Bâlea Lake*

Transfăgărășan Highway and Bâlea Lake










Transfagarasan at night time... by george.pancescu, on Flickr











Balea Lake.. covered by clouds by george.pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aiud / Nagyenyed


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Southern (Oltenian) foothills of Vâlcan Mountains*

Southern (Oltenian) foothills of Vâlcan Mountains​








First photo: Rovinari thermal power station


DSCN9516 by d duck1, on Flickr











DSCN9512 by d duck1, on Flickr









DSCN9485 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park











IMG_3544 by fchelaru, on Flickr










IMG_3550 by fchelaru, on Flickr












IMG_3472 by fchelaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​





Dorin Lucian Sveduneac 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10​



*Vama* 












































































*Sadova*



























*Paltin*









































*Other landscapes*





















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains Nature Park​








Ana-Maria Moise​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nehoiu, Buzău Mountains*

Nehoiu, Buzău Mountains​









Is a town with a population of 11,631, that appeared as a urban settlement in 1931, from unification of several villages. 

The mountains around are very wild, with abysses, cliffs, tumultous rivers and pine forests and are thriving with bears. In the neighbour village of Siriu, I spent most of my school holydays for four years.




68278003












DSC_8590_TFC 3217/3218_Nehoiasu by Daniel Friederichs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park









Pano_DSC09574_DSC09580 by sergey.redkov, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park: Dubova Bay*

Iron Gates Nature Park: Dubova Bay​









The bay develops between the two narrowest points of the defile, the Great and the Small Cazans. On its shore, is the Czech village of Dubova (not visible in photo but in video), inhabited by 599 Romanians and 440 Czechs.

On map below, the bay is next to the "N" from Nature. 



DSC_0786 by  Fotoperfect Photography by Luka , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu and Viforâta monasteries near Târgoviște*

Dealu and Viforâta monasteries near Târgoviște​





vlaico69.blogspot.ro​

*Dealu Monastery* - church from 1500, fortress rebuilt after the 1940 earthquake. The style and decorations of the church combines proportions and elements of Western Renaissance with Caucasian motifs and patterns.

It is famous as the resting place of ruler Michael the Brave (1593–1601, the first unificator of the principalities of Wallachia, Moldavia and Transylvania)'s head.










































































*Viforâta Monastery* - established in 1530, the church (heavily modified) dates from that year while the fortress was built in 1713.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube - Black Sea Canal at Medgidia










DSC_8555_CFR 480 001+IC_Medgidia by Daniel Friederichs, on Flickr













DSC_8570_CFR 41 0241+ IR_Medgidia by Daniel Friederichs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Sfinților Church (1728) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Hristo Botev Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Colțea Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Colțea Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Coțea Church (1702) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Luncoiu de Sus, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

Luncoiu de Sus, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania










Luncoiu de Sus by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges












DSCF7072 by dianee229, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains - hill of Piatra Roșie Dacian Fortress*

Șureanu Mountains - hill of Piatra Roșie Dacian Fortress











Piatra Roșie is one of the six Dacian fortresses on Unesco List. Visiting the fortress is a good pretext to explore the Romanian jungle from Șureanu Mountains.





104879015


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning updates PRIMEVAL. I've visited this thread previously and mentioned I was hoping to arange a walking trip to Romania. Well it's finally happening. Can you recommend anywhere in your beautiful country where we can do some mountain walking and see a castle/history also? Maybe somewhere in Transylvania?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dej / Dés / Desch, Transylvania*

Dej / Dés / Desch, Transylvania​







MY PHOTOS 




Dej - The Tribunal by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Dej - 22 Decembrie 1989 street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Dej by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Dej by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Everywhere in the Romanian Carpathians you gonna find tons of natural and historical beauties. 


Compared to other mountains in Europe, the Carpathians have preserved their natural habitats. The unusually rugged relief in combination with the thick temperate jungle, dense hydrography and high biodiversity allow these mountains to offer a "billion" times more complex and pleasantful experiences. It may sound exagerated, but this is the reality, is a huge difference, like between dead and alive.






My recommendation would be for less touristy areas, where you can feel better the immensity of the wilderness and observe the authentic culture of villages so I would say to go to northern Oltenia, to visit the *Buila - Vânturarița National Park* (a massif in Căpățânii Mountains) and perhaps *Cozia National Park*, which is more spectacular in landscapes but also closer to civilisation. These mountains have the advantages of:

- being well connected by good infrastructure and in proximity of European road that links Bucharest with Central Europe
- preserving superb, undisturbed forests with a high network of rivers and springs (which means you don't have to carry much water)
- offering fabulous panoramas over the Subcarpathian hills and farther to the plains
- being easily to hike and not posing dangers, though the paths often go on the edge of "bottomless" abysses
- offering the possibility of both one day or two day trips, without sleeping on mountain if you don't want. On top of Cozia is a good chalet and in Buila is a harder to reach chalet and some shelters
- hosting some tens of stunning monasteries and sketes in their foothills, also other historical monuments
- hosting in their foothills picturesque, out of time villages with traditional architecture
- being little visited by tourists, except some pilgrims at the aforementioned monasteries and sketes






I would not recommend Bucegi or Piatra Craiului, as are filled with tourists and you don't get to know the real Romania.

There are other ranges, far more vast (also more wild and dangerous), which may take from 2-3 days to a week to cross and for this reason I think are not suitable for you. People visit them carrying tents, which I think destroy much of the experience, as is a too big effort.

Is good that you go in September, is the best time to hike in Romania as the shepherds have descended from mountains and you not gonna meet the huge & dangerous shepherd dogs that may force you to long detours.









Here are some previous posts in this thread with *Buila - Vânturarița* and the surrounding area (monasteries, villages etc): 9928, 12004, 10330, 10114, 13243, 12894, 11196, 12658, 10775, 9888, 9928, 12524

And here are previous posts with Cozia Massif and the surrounding area (including the Olt Defile): 13282, 10283, 12193, 12503, 9909, 10266, 11324, 12909, 11981, 13688, 10316, 13205, 11923, 13196, 11009





Buila - Vânturarița National Park








097[CreastaBuilei] - Cretz cu prapastie by LurkerAsh, on Flickr










042[SpreCreasta] - Pe-un picior de plai by LurkerAsh, on Flickr










055[SpreCreasta] - Vedere# by LurkerAsh, on Flickr


----------



## dezet75 (Feb 19, 2013)

> you not gonna meet the huge & dangerous shepherd dogs
> 
> I met these dogs in Rodna mountains, it was a little scary...
> 
> I hope that by this time tomorrow I'll be drinking beer in Poarta Salajului watching Favorit TV...


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I recommend *Apuseni Natural Park* with Padis area. It is an undiscovered area with unique caves (Bear's Cave, Crystal Cave from Farcu Mine, Meziad Cave and waterfalls. It's close to border, near Oradea (Bors border crossing). Not a so well-known place.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

^^ To make it clear, Apuseni Nature Park has 760 km² and is located in the area with the greatest concentration of karst phenomena in Apuseni Mountains, on parts of the Bihor, Pădurea Craiului, Vlădeasa and Gilău ranges.

Apuseni Mountains is the name given to the Western Carpathians, one of the three sectors of the Romanian Carpathians (Eastern, Western and Southern). Apuseni cover 17,714 km² and are extremely diverse in respect of geology, geomorphology, vegetation, vernacular architecture and culture.






Apuseni Nature Park​








*Focul Viu Glacier Cave*



IMG_3041 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr​













*Cetățile Ponorului Cave*


IMG_3090 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr​

















*Galbena Gorges*


IMG_2997 by Deea Dumi, on Flickr​














*Scărișoara Glacier Cave*


The stairs to Scărişoara Cave by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​
















*Horea village*


Horea by Tudor Migia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Compared to other mountains in Europe, the Carpathians have preserved their natural habitats. The unusually rugged relief in combination with the thick temperate jungle, dense hydrography and high biodiversity allow these mountains to offer a "billion" times more complex and pleasantful experiences. It may sound exagerated, but this is the reality, is a huge difference, like between dead and alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poarta Sălajului, Sălaj County, Crișana*



dezet75 said:


> I met these dogs in Rodna mountains, it was a little scary...
> 
> I hope that by this time tomorrow I'll be drinking beer in Poarta Salajului watching Favorit TV...


Have a nice trip  And I'm glad to hear that you like Romanian folklore!


Poarta Sălajului, Sălaj County, Crișana​









The wooden church dates from 1670


Ghid Video Turistic - Phantom Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​







Roman Square and Magheru Boulevard



Dan Mihai Bălănescu1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​









curierul-iasi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Fortress and Razelm Lake*

Enisala Fortress and Razelm Lake​









Great video of a fabulous place. The castle was built by Genovese or Byzantines in 14th century



104918332


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery and town, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery and town, Oltenia













The Unesco monastery was built in 1693.

The town is known as Romania's #1 center of traditional pottery, with a very unique local style.



104921455


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​









Alah Ja Ja Bin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some Saxon villages*

Some Saxon villages​




Ghid Video Turistic 1 2 3 4 5 6​


*Roadeș / Radenthal* - fortified church from 15-16th centuries (finished in 1526)





























*Bunești / Bodendorf* - 13th century Romanesque church fortified in early 16th century

























*Saschiz / Keisd* - 14th century fortress on the hill and Unesco fortified church in village, built in 1493-1525










































*Hărman / Honigberg* - the village was established by Teutonic Knights before 1225. The church, in Romanesque style, dates from 13th century while the massive fortress is from 15th century


























*Câlnic / Kelling* - 13-15th century castle / peasant fortress


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













Including photos with Lipovans (Old Russian Believers)




Danube Delta August 2014 by andydfxu, on Flickr








Danube Delta August 2014 by andydfxu, on Flickr









Danube Delta August 2014 by andydfxu, on Flickr










Danube Delta August 2014 by andydfxu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"God's Bridge" in Ponoarele, Mehedinți Karst Plateau*



PRIMEVAL said:


> "God's Bridge" in Ponoarele, Mehedinți Karst Plateau​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt & some surrounding villages*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt & some surrounding villages​







MY PHOTOS ​


*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Armenierstadt*



Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​












*Hășdate*



Hășdate (Gherla) - panorama by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Hășdate (Gherla) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​











*Silivaș*



Silivaș (Gherla) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











*Livada*



Livada, Cluj county by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț: the last monastery of Stephen the Great*

Dobrovăț: the last monastery of Stephen the Great​









The big church was built in 1504 and painted in 1527-1530. The smallr church was built in 1607, the walls in 17th century, the bell tower in 1743.


antoniomomoc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic (village), Vrancea Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

Meledic (village), Vrancea Subcarpathians, Muntenia​










The place is known for the Meledic Salt Plateau, the most interesting salt karst zone in Europe, with the second longest salt cave in the world (not appearing in these photos, but in the video).


IMG_9919 by alxmb, on Flickr










IMG_9859 by alxmb, on Flickr











IMG_9926 by alxmb, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains: Muntele Mic Resort*

Țarcu Mountains: views from Muntele Mic Resort​









Muntele Mic is a massif between Țarcu, Godeanu and Retezat Mountains, sometimes considered part of Țarcu Mountains. 

The resort is situated at 1,600 m and can be accesed by road or by a chairlift with a lenght of 3,5 km - the longest in Romania. This is also the finest route of a chairlift in country. 

Muntele Mic, as well as Țarcu Mountains and the other surrounding ranges (Godeanu and Retezat) are part of last non-boreal Intact Forest Landscape of Europe. See the video toward its final for some footage with the stunning forest carpet over the mountains. 




mountains by ambrus ati, on Flickr 












 on the way down by ambrus ati, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery*

Tismana Monastery​








Though much modified, the monastery retains the original planimetry of the courtyard and much of the initial aspect of the church (1378), both in the style specific for the 14th century Byzantine architecture.

Near the monastery is a cave where the founder, the Serbian monk Nicodim lived as a hermit and where the National Treasure of Romania (320 tons of gold) was hidden between 1944-1947.

Video: the monastery seen from some km distance, from the Cioclovina de Jos Skete situated up in the mountains.


Alexandru C. Ene​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains












Mountains by BlaugranaFan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains and Toplița*

Călimani Mountains and Toplița










DSC_0704 by Andulescku07, on Flickr







Lacul Iezer - Munții Călimani by Andulescku07, on Flickr








Lacul Iezer - Munții Călimani by Andulescku07, on Flickr​














*Toplița* is a town with 13,285 inhabitants at the beginning of Mureș Defile. Is the biggest majoritary-Romanian (73% Romanians) locality in Harghita County and in Székely Land.


Dimineți la Toplița by Andulescku07, on Flickr​














*Defile of Mureș* - the river flows here between Călimani Mountains on the northern bank and Gurghiu Mountains on the southern bank.


Sundown by le Maître, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Plain*

The Romanian Plain








WP_20140901_15_53_07_Raw by cosmin_ciuc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

Căpățânii Mountains​








The Arnota Quarry can be spotted in the lower middle of the photo


WP_20140901_15_41_55_Raw by cosmin_ciuc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orșova, Iron Gates Nature Park*

Orșova, Iron Gates Nature Park











fog at the Danube in Orsova by ambrus ati, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

Vama, Bukovina​









Cristian C​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște























DSC_2917 by raduerdei1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania​







Land of Făgăraș, also called Land of Olt, was a Romanian medieval district in southern Transylvania, with the center in the city and castle of Făgăraș. It was the only unit in the Voivodate of Transylvania and the Kingdom of Hungary officially recognized as a Romanian territory, though most of Transylvania was majoritary - Romanian too. It existed administratively under this name until 1876, when was reorganized under the name of Făgăraș Comitatus, which existed until 1920 when became the Făgăraș County. Făgăraș County existed until the administrative reorganization from 1950, since then its territory being divided between the counties Brașov and Sibiu.


Geographically, the Land of Făgăraș is a depression defined by the long (70 km) and high range of Făgăraș Mountains and by River Olt which flows along the north of this range. In the north, is limited by Hârtibaciu Plateau, to the east by the depression of Land of Bârsa and to the east by the Defile of Olt.


The territory was first mentioned in 1222 and 1224 as "terra Blacorum" and "silva Blacorum" (Land of Romanians and The Romanian Forest). The toponyms of the area certify the cohabitation of Romanians and Slavs in 10-11th centuries and the presence of Alans (an Iranian ethnic group) and especially Pechenegs and Cumans (two Turkic groups) in 10-13th centuries.


The Land of Făgăraș is one of the finest zones in Romania because of the permanent sight of Făgăraș Mountains, the wide valley of Olt and the picturesque villages.



Above by Stelarius InfiniTEK, on Flickr








Warm Sunlight by Stelarius InfiniTEK, on Flickr









Valea Şoşii by Stelarius InfiniTEK, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

Neamț Monastery










Manastirea Neamtului - July 2008 by bortescristian, on Flickr











Manastirea Neamtului - July 2008 by bortescristian, on Flickr













Manastirea Neamtului - July 2008 by bortescristian, on Flickr










Langa Manastirea Neamtului by bortescristian, on Flickr










Langa Manastirea Neamtului by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania​








Situated between Miercurea Ciuc and Ghimeș Pass, in Ciuc Mountains, was initially built in stone and was opened in 1897 by the Austria-Hungary on the main railway connection between the empire and Eastern Romania.

The main span was destroyed during WW1 and what remained was destroyed in WW2. The entire viaduct was rebuilt in 1946. Between 1944-1945, the Romanian engineers built a provisional wooden viaduct, unique in the world by its size.

The viaduct is the biggest in Romania, with 264 m in length and with the main span of 101 m being constructed out of reinforced concrete. The depth is 64 m.



livezi-ciuc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

Mamaia
























Sky view by simona.stanciu92, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park










Izbucul Cernei by taviro, on Flickr











Izbucul Cernei by taviro, on Flickr










Cascada Lazarului by taviro, on Flickr














Cheile Butii by taviro, on Flickr











Taul Butii by taviro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains: Jieț Valley*

Parâng Mountains: Jieț Valley










A golden moment by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*All Danube bridges*

All Danube bridges​









*Iron Gates I Dam* - though built with the purpose of electricity production, it also functions as a bridge and border crossing. Was opened in 1972 and has a lenght of 1,278 m. 


Berta Andris​

























*Trajan's Bridge in Drobeta* - built in 105 CE for the deployment of Roman troops in the war against Dacia, was the greatest achievement of Roman engineering from all times and all zones (greater than the amphiteaters etc) and the most famous bridge of Antiquity, being considered for more than 1,000 years the biggest bridge in the world, though was functional only for few decades. 

Up to 18th century, several piers were still visible above the water surface, presently only the terminal piers are partly preserved, one in Romania and one in Serbia.


surprising-romania.blogspot.ro​






















*Iron Gates II Dam* - similar to Iron Gates I, is used as a bridge and border crossing. The dam was opened in 1984 and has a lenght of 412 m. The small lenght is explained by that it only blocks a branch of Danube between Ostrovu Mare Island and the Serbian bank, the other branch being blocked as well but not considered part of the dam.


Willem Overmars​
























*Calafat - Vidin Bridge* - called "New Europe Bridge", was opened in 2013. Total lenght is 1,971 m, the largest span being 108 m. The cost was €226 million.


kiwinews.bg​

























*Constantine's Bridge in Sucidava* was opened in 328 CE in the presence of the emperor Constantine the Great. With an overall length of 2437 m, 1137 m of which spanned the Danube's riverbed, Constantine's Bridge was in fact longer than Trajan Bridge but the structure was not so impressive. Today, the terminal pier is preserved in the archaeological site of Sucidava, near the contemporary town of Corabia.


romaniapress-misterelelumii.blogspot.ro​




























*Giurgiu - Ruse Friendship Bridge* - opened in 1954, has a lenght of 2,223 m and a clearance below of 30 m.


www.camin-pentru-batrani.ro​


























*Fetești Bridges* - the two bridges were opened in 1895 and 1987, similar to the ones in Cernavodă, with whom are considered the same bridges (that is, the bridges built in 1895 are considered a single bridge), though there is 21 km railway distance between them.


peterlengyel.wordpress.com​












































*Bridges at Cernavodă* opened in 1895 and 1987. Together with the bridges at Fetești, each of the two bridges measures 4,087 m, being the longest in Europe in late 19th century. The largest span of the old bridge is 190 m.

Constantin Ciocan​


























*Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge* - opened in 1970, is 1,456 m long


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Four monasteries of Bukovina*

Four monasteries of Bukovina​







*Aerial footage*: 


0:7 - Moldovița Monastery
0:20 - Sucevița Monastery
0:39 - Putna Monastery
0:58 - Voroneț Monastery





















*Moldovița Monastery*


DSC_0489 by davbetcoo, on Flickr​
















*Sucevița Monastery*


Panorama_sin_título1 Sucevita by JClemente Producciones, on Flickr​



















*Putna Monastery*


Putna monastery by simona.stanciu92, on Flickr​

















*Voroneț Monastery*



Monastero Voronet by toti accardo palumbo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văleni / Magyarvalkó, Land of Călata*

Văleni / Magyarvalkó, Land of Călata​










The Reformed (former Catholic) church dates from 1261 and is one of several 13th century churches in zone.

Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg is the only area in Transylvania with a significant (though not majoritary) Hungarian population outside Székely Land. Situated at the limit between Transylvania and Crișana and between the Vlădeasa and Plopiș Mountains, Kalotaszeg is known for the original and well preserved Hungarian traditions.



Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions PRIMEVAL and Bogdy, really detailed and informative suggestions. I've got a lot of research to do!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains







Bucegi by enthimema, on Flickr












123 (2) by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr












The Spinx in sunset-Bucegi Mountains-Romania by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr






45 by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Tehnoimport Block (1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: National History Museum (palace from 1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places along the Danube*

Some places along the Danube​









*Iron Gates* - the 135 km long defile of Danube



20140323_123049 by PK GREBEN, on Flickr








Szerbia by cocacolamagyarorszag, on Flickr








Đerdap... by Fotonoobster, on Flickr​

















*Some of the almost 200 islets between Romania and Bulgaria*


Unser Ankerplatz an der Sandinsel km 518 by gerhardsp, on Flickr






Wir ankern weit abseits des Fahrwassers by gerhardsp, on Flickr







Büsche, vom Hochwasser überschwemmt by gerhardsp, on Flickr​














*Other landscapes*


Abendstimmung (2000x1500) by gerhardsp, on Flickr





So kommt die Holzernte von der Insel ans Festland (2000x1065) by gerhardsp, on Flickr​

















*Giurgiu*


Schiffe im Strom. Abendlicher Blick über die Donau in Giorgiu (2000x1367) by gerhardsp, on Flickr





Die Brücke der Freundschaft (2000x1418) by gerhardsp, on Flickr​












*Cernavodă*


Brücken vor Cernavoda by gerhardsp, on Flickr​


















*Hârșova*


Hirsowa,noch 250 km zum Meer. Nach diesen Felsen wurde das Ufer bretteben by gerhardsp, on Flickr






Dort unten liegt die EOS by gerhardsp, on Flickr​


















*Brăila*


Vor dem Maststellen by gerhardsp, on Flickr​
















*Galați*


Galati by gerhardsp, on Flickr









40 Krane, aber außer Betrieb by gerhardsp, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ceahlău Mountains*

Ceahlău Mountains


Alpine sea in Ceahlau Mountains. by MariusR., on Flickr


Sunset in Ceahlau mountains. by MariusR., on Flickr


Autumn landscape. by MariusR., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

^^ more:

Ceahlău National Park​









Christian Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​










yourguide.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains











My country by VasiRed Bull 2013, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Babadag, Dobruja*

Lake Babadag, Dobruja​










8,7 km long and 3,4 km wide, is part of Razim - Sinoe lagoon complex and is included in the Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.




Lac by fritz sid, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Bukovina*

Some places in Bukovina​




Christian Chelu 1 2 3​




Unesco church in * Arbore*, built in 1502 and painted in 1541


























































Unesco *church in Pătrăuți*, built and painted in 1487. Wooden bell tower from 1725















































Traditional black pottery in *Marginea*




























*Cacica / Kaczyka* - Polish salt mine and village















































































Jewish cemetery in *Gura Humorului*.



In 1835 Jews were allowed to settle in Gura Humorului joining other, already represented, ethnic groups (such as Germans from Bohemia). The Jewish community began to flourish in 1869, when they formed around a third of the town's population (880 people). Jewish cultural life reached its peak in the inter-war period. The languages of choice in city life were Yiddish, German and Romanian.

Virtually all of the Jewish community in Gura Humorului was deported: 2,945 people were all transported on October 10, 1941 in Transnistria, where most of them perished. The 500 survivors emigrated to Israel in 1947-1951.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle*

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle












Hunedoara - Castelul Corvinilor by Flavius Ivașca, on Flickr












Castelul Corvinilor by Flavius Ivașca, on Flickr













Castelul Corvinilor by Flavius Ivașca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ditrău / Gyergyóditró, Székely Land*

Ditrău / Gyergyóditró, Székely Land​









Catholic church built in 1908-1911.



Untitled by kovaaacs, on Flickr














Untitled by kovaaacs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rapoltu Mare / Nagyrápolt, Hunedoara County*

Rapoltu Mare / Nagyrápolt, Hunedoara County​








The village is situated in one of the most splendid and least understood zones of Transylvania, the southern slopes of Metaliferi Mountains, next to Mureș Valley.

The Hungarian Calvinist Church (initially Catholic) was built in 1497, preserving murals from that time. The church is in the highest point of the village and from its bell / watch tower a large panorama opens in from of the viewer in all directions.

The village was the birth place of scientist Albert Szent-Györgyi, discoverer of Vitamin C and winner of Nobel Prize.



Rapolt by Tudor G., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Reservoir*

Vidra Reservoir











Rasarit la Vidra by Morten Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cădărușani Monastery, Lake and Forest*

Cădărușani Monastery, Lake and Forest​










Was built in 1637 on an island of the lake, amidst the interminable prehistorical Codrii Vlăsiei Forests that up to 19th century covered the Romanian Plain from Carpathians to Danube. Since 17th century, some parts of the monastic complex were rebuilt or new buildings were added.



P9145485_cr by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr








P9145450_cr by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr










P2140771_cr by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr











8ng 0006 by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr











9ng 0013 by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr











9ng 0015 by Silviu MANCIULEA, on Flickr]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostrov Skete, Călimănești, Oltenia*

Ostrov Skete, Călimănești, Oltenia​







It is situated on an island of River Olt, in front of the town and resort of Călimănești. This is the historically the first monastic settlement for nuns on the territory of Romania, in middle age existing only monasteries for men.


Built in 1522 by ruler Neagoe Basarab on the place of an older, 14th century church, the paintings date from 1752-1760. The catapetasma and icons, of great artistic and historical value, have been moved and displayed at the National Art Museum in Bucharest. 


With the building of a dam in 1970, the island was raised with some meters and so were the buildings of the skete. Unfortunately, with this ocasion was destroyed a small forest of centuries - old oak trees that was surrounding the complex.



circuitinvalcea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Năvodari*

Năvodari










Canon EOS 5D Mark II - Vacanta Navodari 349 by Killer_533, on Flickr










Canon EOS 5D Mark II - Vacanta Navodari 277 by Killer_533, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains










dobrogea country (1) by dantiscorina, on Flickr












dobrogea country (4) by dantiscorina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from top of Caracău Viaduct*

View from top of Caracău Viaduct​









csiszy1344​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta Spa*

Sovata / Szováta Spa​









Watch the video if you're not familiar with the incredible Transylvanian countryside 




120 /2014 par ela fazacas, sur Flickr










104837524


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Mirela Nechifor​












































































Looking North from the Refuge by R_W_M, on Flickr










Fir Trees by R_W_M, on Flickr









Fagaras by Costin Barbutz, on Flickr








Road to salvation... by george.pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​









yourguide.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane*

Băile Herculane​









despresate.strainu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă










dramatic sunset by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr











DSC00192 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr











DSC00493d by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr










DSC00602 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​








Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati​
















Octavian Cornelius D.​



















*The Lipovan Church*


Vladimir Chirilov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bazna / Baaßen, Seat of Mediaș*

Bazna / Baaßen, Seat of Mediaș​









The locality is mentioned in 1271 as a Romanian settlement. In 1359 is mentioned as part of the Saxon seat of Mediaș. In 1749 the mineral waters are for the first time mentioned.

In 1930 there were 1,149 Germans, 348 Romanians, 238 Roma, 38 Hungarians etc. Today there are 1076 Romanians, 518 Roma, 110 Hungarians and 20 Germans.

The Saxon Lutheran church was built in 14th century and surrounded by fortress in 1504. There are three bells from 14th century. Two of the towers from the initial fortress have been demolished in 19th century.

The locality is also a spa and a center for extraction of natural gas.
















buildingbazna.blogspot.ro​


















Wikipedia​
















rmaxgaz.ro​


















*The Spa*






















*Romanian folklore*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania








MY PHOTOS 




Gherla - 1 Decembrie 1918 street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla - 1 Decembrie 1918 street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla - 1 Decembrie 1918 street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​










*Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1796)*


The modern city was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650.
Most Armenians settled here in 1688.Many families came here from Bistrița, from where were expelled by Saxons and Hungarians.

Gherla is the seat of the Ordinariate for Catholics of Armenian Rite in Romania.​



Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748 - 1796) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr














Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748 - 1796) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748 - 1796) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


















​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​







MY PHOTOS ​


*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden*


It was founded in 1872 by Brassai Samuel. Its director in 1905 was Aladár Richter, than Páter Béla, Győrffy István and than overtaken 1920 by the local university, and by Alexandru Borza.

In addition to its role as a tourist destination, the garden also serves as a teaching and research center as part of the Babeș-Bolyai University.
The garden is over 14 hectares in area, with over 10,000 plants from throughout the world. It is divided into ornamental, phytogeographic (geobotanical), systematic (taxonomical), economic, and medicinal sections. Romanian flora and vegetation are represented by plants from the Transylvanian plains, the Carpathian Mountains, Banat, etc.

Among the Botanical Garden's interesting attractions are the Japanese Garden (a garden in Japanese style, with a brook and a Japanese-style house), the Roman Garden with archeological remains from the Roman colony of Napoca, among them a statue of Ceres, goddess of cereals and bread, alongside cultivated plants that dominate contemporary Romanian agriculture.






Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr













Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr














Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr














Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​










The city seen from a water tower situated inside the Botanical Garden



Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr













Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









more photos HERE :cheers:​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

Putna Monastery​









atic-foto.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










The Mighty Mountain in the Sea of Clouds Modified Settings HighD GenuineF T4T100S0 Sharp A21H20S20 by rusu.feraru.andrei, on Flickr












Ceahlau 1 by carmen.laura, on Flickr











Ceahlau 4 by carmen.laura, on Flickr











Stairway to Heaven by CrazyBanana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park










DSCN1360 by bodasszilard, on Flickr














DSCN1355 by bodasszilard, on Flickr









DSCN1402 by bodasszilard, on Flickr









DSCN1424 by bodasszilard, on Flickr









DSCN1423 by bodasszilard, on Flickr












DSCN1341 by bodasszilard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: National History Museum (palace from 1900 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Grand Hotel du Boulevard (1867) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Top Romanian resorts: Sinaia*

Top Romanian resorts: Sinaia









Venice Simplon Orient Express 2013 ~ Sinaia, Romania by Andi David, on Flickr












Transmontana 480 001 at Sinaia by Andi David, on Flickr












DSCN1175 by Drew and Julie McPheeters, on Flickr













IMG_5760 by bezalel20111, on Flickr











40-0213-5 CFR Marfa - Sinaia by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr












060-EA-008 CFR Calatori - Sinaia by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr










Venice Simplon Orient Express - Sinaia by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Top Romanian resorts: Poiana Brașov*

Top Romanian resorts: Poiana Brașov









Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr











Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr













Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr









Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr















Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

It is venezuela but I think it is important for your. 

this is one of the two Orthodox Christian Church outside romania another is in chicaco (USA) .

El Hatillo - Venezuela.










By Elizabeth Kline.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brezoi*

Brezoi​









The town (population 5,691) at the confluence of Lotru and Olt (situated mostly on Lotru Valley). Lotru and Căpățânii mountains.



IMGP1421 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr









IMGP1423 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele Sucevei / Ізвори, Bukovina*

Izvoarele Sucevei / Ізвори, Bukovina​








One of a group of villages isolated in Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains, close to the border with Ukraine. From the 2,279 inhabitants of the commune (commune = administrative unit comprising several villages), 55% are Ukrainians and 43% Romanians. The Ukrainians are in fact Hutsuls, that came in 18th century from Pokuttya and founded the village.


Video: Teophany in locality


The Hutsuls are one of several smaller Slavic groups from Carpathians, with unclear historical origin, speaking a distinct language. Like the Ruthenians from Maramureș, in 20th century they started to declare themselves Ukrainians in order to benefit of some rights offered by Ukraine or for some other advantages. The Hutsuls are mountain people with an original culture, proud of their identity and heritage




IMG_7486.jpg by Andrei Tanasie, on Flickr













IMG_7459.jpg by Andrei Tanasie, on Flickr















IMG_7414.jpg by Andrei Tanasie, on Flickr












IMG_7525.jpg by Andrei Tanasie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains










Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Brezoi​
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Izvoarele Sucevei / Ізвори, Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















PRIMEVAL said:


> Hășmaș Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains










Pe Balaur by serdiana, on Flickr










DSCN1809 by serdiana, on Flickr










Țimbalul jos de tot by serdiana, on Flickr












Un pas cu probleme... pentru fete  by serdiana, on Flickr














DSCN1795 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​









Sibiu by bricksoflife, on Flickr











Sibiu by bricksoflife, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Nature Park​









The Danube Defile, beside the breathtaking landscapes, is the area of the earliest human discoveries in Europe (as the river functioned as a gateway to the continent) and the place of the first civilisation in Europe, Lepenski Vir (developed mainly on the Serbian bank), that begins 11,500 years ago and had an advanced culture, with sculptures, complex houses and so on. Next is a fragment from a documentary that speaks about the entrance of early humans in Europe 40,000 years ago but is interesting mostly for the landscapes:

























And some photos, with a 9,000 years old sculpture from Lepeski Vir in the end (preserved at National Museum in Belgrade). The sculptures of Lepenski Vir are the first manifestation of monumental (non-miniatural) art in Europe:



Untitled by Irene Becker, on Flickr










Big Kazan by Irene Becker, on Flickr












Decebalus by Irene Becker, on Flickr












Progenitor - Female by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sălciua, Trascău and Muntele Mare Mountains*

Sălciua, Trascău and Muntele Mare Mountains










Rasarit în Apuseni! by krokodilu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​








ciclism.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​







MY PHOTOS 




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr













Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr













Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Cluj-Napoca - Someșul MIc river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Cluj-Napoca - Mihail Kogălniceanu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














A video often presented by me some 2 years ago, now on Vimeo



97319709











Donaudelta, Sulina-Arm by As'buka, on Flickr









Sulina-Arm Rumänien by As'buka, on Flickr















Sulina-Arm Rumänien by As'buka, on Flickr











Donaudelta, Sulina-Arm by As'buka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Miscellaneous*

Miscellaneous​








Landscapes from unidentified locations




Estimada muntanya ... by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr​













Possibly Neamț Monastery



Romania rural by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr









Gent de Romania by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr













Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr










Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park











Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr












Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr












Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr















Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr












Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr














Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr













Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr











Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

Rucăr - Bran Corridor










IMG_3616_web by energeticspell, on Flickr










IMG_3538_web by energeticspell, on Flickr










IMG_3505_web by energeticspell, on Flickr













IMG_3165_web by energeticspell, on Flickr









IMG_3608_web by energeticspell, on Flickr













IMG_3366_web by energeticspell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains: Sohodol Gorges*

Vâlcan Mountains: Sohodol Gorges​









http://runcugorj.ro/cheile-sohodolului/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some monasteries in Iași city*

Some monasteries in Iași city​










*Golia Monastery* - established in 16th century, built in present form (church and fortress) in 1650-1660. The church introduces some of the earliest Baroque elements in Moldavian architecture.

The restoration of the monastery was awarded by Europa Nostra in 2012.




Golia coloane by ap_illustration, on Flickr







Golia intrare by ap_illustration, on Flickr









Golia by ap_illustration, on Flickr




























*Trei Ierarhi Monastery*- the church was built in 1639 and ornated with stone lacery lacery from bottom to the top of the derricks. One can count 30 non-repeating registers of decorative motives of Western (Gothic, Renaissance), Armenian, Georgian, Persian, Arabian or Ottoman inspiration. Between 17th and 19th century was considered Moldavia's finest church.

The monastic complex includes also a building with a Gothic hall from 17th century, called 'Schola Basiliana' - a withness from the period when was a cultural center. The monastery is the main foundation and the necropolis of Vasile Lupu and his family. He was the most important ruler of Moldavia in 17th century.



Trei Ierarhi piatra by ap_illustration, on Flickr







broderie de piatra Biserica Trei Ierarhi by ap_illustration, on Flickr​



















*Galata Monastery* - built in 1582-1584 (church, fortress and dependencies) on one of the hills surrounding the city, in a place used for camping by commerciants from the Galata neighborhood of Istanbul, since the name.




Galata tei by ap_illustration, on Flickr







Galata -intrare by ap_illustration, on Flickr









Galata alee by ap_illustration, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara: Huniade Palace*

Timișoara: Huniade Palace​








The Huniade Palace is the oldest preserved building from Timişoara and from all Banat. The first structure was erected in 1315-1323 by Charles of Anjou, King of Hungary, during a period when he lived here. That structure was extended in 1443-1447 to the actual perimeter of ~44 x 47 m. Long time the massive building had a medieval appearance (see vignette) being transformed in the present form after 1716, to house the city's barracks.


It currently houses the History Section and the Natural Sciencies Section of the Banat Museum.










Huniade Castle by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jidvei - the best vineyards in Transylvania*

Jidvei - the best vineyards in Transylvania​








The Bethlen-Haller castle (1615-1624) in Cetatea de Baltă also appears


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me














PRIMEVAL said:


> Jidvei - the best vineyards in Transylvania​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park










4507 Miercurea Ciuc - Deda (- Tirgu Mures) par mureseanu_976, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges











erdely-1-2 by hopetorture, on Flickr











erdely-1-11 by hopetorture, on Flickr













erdely-1-11 by hopetorture, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains (seen from Transalpina)*

Parâng Mountains (seen from Transalpina)










20140826-IMGP1345 by  Pavel Kiselev, on Flickr











20140826-IMGP1345 by  Pavel Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

Neamț Monastery​









Horia Ștefan Danciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viile Tecii / Großeidau, Bistrița-Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Viile Tecii / Großeidau, Bistrița-Năsăud County, Transylvania​







Horia Ștefan Danciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostra, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Ostra, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​








Horea Ștefan Danciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

Gilău Mountains






SAM_0997 by jackpot47000, on Flickr












SAM_0839 by jackpot47000, on Flickr













SAM_0831 by jackpot47000, on Flickr











20140803-SAM_1148 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains









SAM_1952 by jackpot47000, on Flickr















SAM_1839 by jackpot47000, on Flickr













SAM_1833 by jackpot47000, on Flickr













SAM_1820 by jackpot47000, on Flickr












SAM_1912 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains: Râmeț Gorges*

Trascău Mountains: Râmeț Gorges​







Florin Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

Leaota Mountains​








Blue, yellow and red - the Romanian flag .......










Imreh Csaba​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​





Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati 1 2​


*Pelișor ("Little Peleș") Castle* built 1899–1902 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand.























*Train station* built in 1913


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Defile of Jiu National Park​









First photo: mouth of Polatiște River, at the southern entrance in Petroșani city


Eduard Roland​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Scărișoara Cave and Bear Cave*

Apuseni Nature Park: Scărișoara Cave and Bear Cave​ 








*Scărișoara Ice Cave* - situated at 1,165 m elevation, the access is made through a pothole (vertical cave) 45 m deep and 60 m wide. At the base of the pothole is a huge, 47 m in diameter hall and two other smaller halls. These halls are the visitable part, which continues with other gallery, forbidden to public, making the cave 750 m long. On the bottom of the big hall is the glacier, 16 m thick and with a volume of 75,000 m³, formed 3,500 years ago.



IMG_0965 by romir59, on Flickr 






IMG_1005 by romir59, on Flickr 





IMG_0985 by romir59, on Flickr 















 



















*Bear Cave* - discovered in 1975, today is the most visited cave in Romania: 75,000 visitors / year. Around 17,000 years ago, an earthquake or other phenomenon caused a landslide that blocked the only entrance in cave, trapping inside 140 cave bears. They died in agony, eating each other. Some of the 140 skeletons are preserved and displayed _in situ_. 



IMG_0726 by romir59, on Flickr 







IMG_0789 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park - the "Guatemala" of Europe*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park - the "Guatemala" of Europe











IMG_0393 by romir59, on Flickr












IMG_0621 by romir59, on Flickr













IMG_0417 by romir59, on Flickr
















IMG_0667 by romir59, on Flickr












IMG_0444 by romir59, on Flickr











IMG_0389 by romir59, on Flickr









IMG_0687 by romir59, on Flickr












IMG_0618 by romir59, on Flickr













IMG_0445 by romir59, on Flickr







IMG_0422 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea Bridge*

Agigea Bridge









140622-15-Edit by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr













140622-10-Edit by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county











Erdély, Torda, Sóbánya by Mefi., on Flickr














Erdély, Torda, Sóbánya by Mefi., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța, Dobruja*

Constanța, Dobruja​






*Cathedral of Saints Peter and Paul*

Situated between Ovid Square and the Black Sea in front of the Archbishop's Palace, it was built on the city's peninsular zone in 1883-85 following plans by architect Ion Mincu.
The cathedral, in Greco-Roman style, of pressed brick, has a wide facade and a 35 m tower. Among the sculpted works are the oak iconostasis and choir, as well as candelabras and candle stands (made of a bronze-brass alloy), also designed by Mincu and executed in Paris. The frescoes were done by two Bucharest painters between September 1959 and November 1965.




140622-46 by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr











140622-36 by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr












140622-37 by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Anne lake & surrounding area*

Saint Anne lake & surrounding area​






It is the only crater lake in Romania located in the volcanic crater named "Puciosul" (Büdös-hegy or Stinky Mountain) of the Eastern Carpathians, near Tușnad in the Natural Reserve of Mohoș, Harghita County.




Erdély, Szent Anna-tó by Mefi., on Flickr












Erdély, Szent Anna-tó by Mefi., on Flickr














Erdély, Szent Anna-tó by Mefi., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania​








The Seat of Arieș / Aranyosszék was a Székely exclave and today still remains a small ethnic exclave represented by only two villages with Székely majority: Rimetea / Torockó and Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy.


Rimetea, previously named in Romanian Trascău, gave the name to Trascău Mountains. It is situated at the foot of Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő (Székely's Rock or Székely's Stone) Mountain and was proposed to be inscribed on Unesco list, being one of the finest villages in Transylvania and Romania and the only one which received the Europa Nostra award.




Erdély, Torockó, Székelykő by Mefi., on Flickr










Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő​


Erdély, Torockó, Székelykő by Mefi., on Flickr​









The Orthodox church



Erdély, Torockó, Székelykő by Mefi., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












106000582​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*

Sadova, Bukovina











Obcina Feredeului by alxandru555, on Flickr​















*Laura Erhan* - a young singer from Sadova


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mărginimea Sibiului Etnographic Zone*

Mărginimea Sibiului Etnographic Zone​






One of the most magic zones in Romania, Mărginimea Sibiului comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage. The area is situated in the immediate vicinity of the cradle of Saxon Civilisation in Transylvania - the city of Sibiu, and has an area of over 200 km².

Predominantly, the people were shepherds who continuously crossed the Carpathian Mountains, maintaining the essential link between the Romanian communities to the north and south of the mountains. Activities closely related to shepherding, such as wool and leather manufacturing, are still well maintained in the area to this day.





*Lucreția Ciobanu* - the greatest singer of the area. În the 1970s and especially 1980s, the National Television has made many great folkloric programs and records, like this one
















Marginimea Sibiului, Romania by Peter Ghita, on Flickr











Marginimea Sibiului, Romania by Peter Ghita, on Flickr










FOTO8544 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir








DSCN0480 by Zhesin, on Flickr










DSCN0495 by Zhesin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victatory Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Piața Universității / University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Dacia Boulvard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif: Seven Stairs Canyon*

Piatra Mare Massif: Seven Stairs Canyon











z_8555 by cristitino2003, on Flickr











z_8546 by cristitino2003, on Flickr











z_8581 by cristitino2003, on Flickr











z_8415 by cristitino2003, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Nature Park










Foggy Morning on the Danube by Irene Becker, on Flickr








Iron Gate - Djerdap Gorge by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșca Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Râșca Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia​







The church, from 1542


Rasca - Romania "Perchè non UNESCO HERITAGE?" by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains 









DSCN0639 by Zhesin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt​








mediafax.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Oaș, Northwest Romania*

Land of Oaș, Northwest Romania​








Land of Oaș (755 km²) is surrounded by the volcanic ranges of Gutâi and Oaș Mountains. 

Together with the Land of Maramureș, is considered the most archaic and peculiar ethnographic zones in Romania.




Tara Oasului by metalaryeh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Fântânele, Tihuța Pass*

Piatra Fântânele, Tihuța Pass​









Piatra Fântânele is a village with 299 inhabitants in the highest point of the pass, at 1,201 m elevation. A well preserved Roman road section is in the area as well as a ski resort.


pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta 












jc.md​








































































































Two hours of footage which while not extraordinary, is able to transmit the experience of Delta better than some short movies


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​









The movie starts with images from train going along the Prahova Valley and then there are some superb images from the cable car or gondole at Sinaia going above the forests.



106092108














Bucegi Mountains Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr










Heroes Cross, Bucegi Mountains-Romania by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr














Heroes Cross, Bucegi Mountains-Romania by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr










Refugiul si Saua Tiganesti (2178 m) din Muntii Bucegi by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr











Bucegi Mountains Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​








Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr











Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​







Old city by Eva Slusar, on Flickr












Piata Sfatului by Eva Slusar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár​








Citadela by Eva Slusar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț: the Cucuteni Museum*

Piatra Neamț: the Cucuteni Museum​









The Museum of Eneolithic Art in Piatra Neamț is one of the most important museums of Prehistoric Art in the world. Opened in 2005, the museum presents discoveries of Europe's most important and finest Neolithic civilisation - the Cucuteni Culture - developed from 6800 to 5000 years ago. Cucuteni is the culture that built the first big cities in the world, with population up to 15,000 people, few hundreds years before the apparition of the Sumerian cities, traditionally considered the first big cities in the world. 


But the most interesting aspect of Cucuteni Culture is its extremely sophisticated and modern in spirit pottery, for which the museum in Piatra Neamț displays the richest collection in the world. The vessels and the other ceramic works of Cucuteni have such a diversity of forms and painted patterns that can be said that equals in variety all the other Neolithic manifestations in the world put together. And the philosophy behind these artefacts is also to be noticed, as the aesthetical achievements and th symbolical message were their main purpose.


The building housing the museum dates from 1930 and is situated in the heart of the old town of Piatra Neamț, next to the former Princely Court from which the church and bell tower built by Stephen the Great in 1498 survives.




Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr













Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr














Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr












Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr​
















The *"Thinker" of Târpești* and two idols



Untitled by pronin.asia, on Flickr













DSC_1184_LF by pronin.asia, on Flickr​















*Vessel with idols on its bottom*



DSC_1189_LFv2 by pronin.asia, on Flickr












DSC_1194_LF by pronin.asia, on Flickr















DSC_1192 by pronin.asia, on Flickr














DSC_1195_LF by pronin.asia, on Flickr












DSC_1196_LF by pronin.asia, on Flickr













A cow head - eneolitic cucuteni art. by pronin.asia, on Flickr












A night in the museum. The sitting idol. by pronin.asia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Hill of the Orthodox Patriarchate: pre-war villa and statue of A. I. Cuza by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hill of the Orthodox Patriarchate: the Cathedral (1658) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Hill of the Orthodox Patriarchate: Cathedral (right, 1658) and chapel (1723) of the Palace by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Antim Monastery: gate (left, 1715) and Palace of the Holy Council (right, 1912) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Boulevard and Palace of the Parliament by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: statue of Constantin Brâncoveanu in front of New Saint George church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța










140622-58-Edit by Bill_W5PT, on Flickr
















Casino, Constanta, Romania by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Racoș / Alsórákos, Seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

Racoș / Alsórákos, Seat of Rupea, Transylvania​










The village dominated by the Sükösd-Bethlen Castle built in 1624 and with an extinct volcano in its nearby. 


A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr









A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr







A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr











A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr











A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr










A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr










A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr










A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr












A day in Racoș by osamot, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains








6 Septembrie 2014 » Rarău Radical Race (RRR) - mountain biking by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr












Romanian mountain landscape(Rarau) by carolica, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery*

Agapia Monastery​










Between 300 and 400 nuns live in this monastery founded in 1643. The main church dates from 17th century.




DSC00478 by romir59, on Flickr














DSC00467 by romir59, on Flickr














DSC00466 by romir59, on Flickr














DSC00481 by romir59, on Flickr











DSC00442 by romir59, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș











DSCN0455 by romir59, on Flickr













DSCN0443 by romir59, on Flickr








DSCN0079 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN9638 by romir59, on Flickr











DSCN9501 by romir59, on Flickr










Natural washing machine, Maramureș, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr












"I took off my shoes and walked into the woods, I felt lost and found with every step I took." Bright Eyes by Buratin, on Flickr











Horses Waterfall, Borșa, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr











Maramures2 by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

Comana Nature Park​









The protected area is 249 km², Comana being the third largest wetland in Romania after the Danube Delta and the Small Pond of Brăila and also a Ramsar site (wetland of international importance).

Several types of ecosystems are found here: steppe vegetation, riparian and alluvial forests of various species, pastures and salty fields, stillwaters, eutrophic lakes etc, inhabited by a diverse fauna.

Situated at 51 km from Bucharest, is the closest major natural reserve to the capital.
















Comana Natural Park by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr













comana by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​








In second photo, notice the Hotel Cota 1400 high in the mountain (elevation 1400 m) in background.


In third photo is Cota 2000 Chalet, on the Bucegi Plateau.




Day in Sinaia by  Iulia H., on Flickr












40-0803-9 GFR by Toni Nica, on Flickr















Sinaia - Cota 2000 by asoimu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​








mini-Brasov by simona.stanciu92, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom*

Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of the Dacian Kingdom














Situated on the territory of Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park, in Șureanu Mountains, it was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians. Erected on top of a 1,200 metre high mountain, the fortress was the core of the strategic defensive system comprising six citadels.




The fortress, a quadrilateral formed by massive stone blocks (murus dacicus), was constructed on five terraces, on an area of almost 30,000 m².

The sacred zone — among the most important and largest circular and rectangular Dacian sanctuaries – includes a number of rectangular temples, the bases of their supporting columns still visible in regular arrays. 

The “Andesite Sun” from the site seems to have been used as a sundial. This idea is supported by known influences on Dacian culture from Hellenistic Greece, influences which may have included ideas about geometry and astronomy.

The civilians lived down from the fortress, in settlements built on artificial terraces, such as the one at Feţele Albe.[8] Dacian nobility had flowing water, brought through ceramic pipes, in their residences.



iubireaunimii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Boteanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Boteanu Church (1911, established 1682) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: the Tehnoimport block (1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway - the "Banat Semmering"*

Anina - Oravița Railway - the "Banat Semmering"​








The oldest railway in Romania is also the finest. The Anina - Baziaș (a small village at the entrance of Danube in Romania) raiway was built in 1847-1854 for the transportation of coal from Anina to Austria and Hungary, on Danube.

The sector between anina and Oravița, used today mostly for a touristic train, is 34 km long and on this distance there is a 337 m level difference, 10 viaducts and 14 tunels.

Because of the beauty and wildness of landscapes and spectacular engineering of the railway, it was nicknamed "the Banat Semmering", with the reference to the Austrian Semmering railway, the first built mountain railway in the world and one of the finest.

The photo was taken in 1995, when steam trains were still used on Anina - Oravița. Now only diesel trains run on it but very possible the touristic train will be given a steam locomotive soon.



50 065 bei Anina 17.09.95 by  Werner & Hansjörg Brutzer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Fortress, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Neamț Fortress, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​







Built in 14-15th centuries, it stands on a forested hill near the city of Târgu Neamț, at the limit of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park. It suffered numerous sieges, the most notable in 1476 and 1691. At the siege of 1691, 20 Moldavians defended the fortress for a week against an invading Polish army of 25,000. The fortress was abandoned in 18th century and used as a stone quarry by local peopleuntil was declared a historical monument in early 20th century.


Târgu Neamț (population 18,695) appeared in 12th century on a commercial route. The name "Neamț" means German in Romanian and refers to the foundation by Saxons of the town or of the fortress. Later, the name was extended to all the region of Neamț County.



106253597


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colț Castle, Retezat Mountains, Transylvania*

Colț Castle, Retezat Mountains, Transylvania​








Is situated at the limit between the Depression (or Land) of Hațeg and Retezat Mountains, on the territory of Suseni village, part of Râu de Mori commune.

Built in 14-15th century by the Romanian villag noblemen from Cândea family, it apparently inspired Jules Verne's Carpathian Castle novel (because of the corespondence between some names and because of some geographic similarities). Vernes' book has in turn inspired Bram Stoker's Dracula. 


Land of Hațeg is known for the earliest and most numerous medieval churches built by Romanians mostly in 13th century, with some of them older or newer. Also for some castles, Colț being the most representative.



105912502


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some unknown place in the Subcarpathians*

Thank you Baron for the warm words!

Romania has changed a lot in last years, mostly in good so visiting again would make your experience more delightful: good new roads everywhere (the broken roads become seldom), restored old building, clean places etc.



Some unknown place in the Subcarpathians









Carpathians by koangreen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bridge over Danube at Iron Gates II Dam*

Bridge over Danube at Iron Gates II Dam​









The bridge connects the Romanian bank with the Romanian island of Ostrovu Mare, on which are located the houses of the personel of the hydropower station.

Video: the dam and the locks


a Zwischen Rumänien und Bulgarien by As'buka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










[URL="https://flic.kr/p#PriNeamt, Romania by Flora_AB, on Flickr








#PriNeamt, Romania by Flora_AB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Ceahlău National Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: a wing of the Ministry of Agriculture (1895 palace) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: the Hotel Intercontinental and the National Theatre by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: palace of the University of Architecture (1912-1927) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Mihai Eminescu bookshop by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial of Neamț Monastery*

Aerial of Neamț Monastery​







The aerial makes possible the observation of the irregular plan of monastery's courtyard, typical for the monastic complexes of Byzantine tradition, a conglomerate of buildings added in several epochs and showing several styles.

Neamț Monastery, existing since 12th century, was Moldavia's first monastery and the main cultural center during principality's medieval period.




Film by Ghid Video Turistic

106262260


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains: Székely's Stone and Trascău Castle*

Trascău Mountains: Székely's Stone and Trascău Castle​









*Piatra Secuiului / Székelykő*, meaning Székely's Stone, is a massif of small dimensions, particular by its position - isolated from other massifs - and by its abrupt slopes and rocky appeareance. It raises from a rather flat area and creates quite an iconic sight. At its foot is Rimetea / Torockó, a majoritary - Hungarian village, which together with the neighbour Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy village is a Székely exclave.




*Trascău Castle * was built in 13th century (after the 1241 Mongol invasion) near the village of Colțești. The castle gave the name to the mountain range.



97714570


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park










Djerdap Gorge by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova, on Danube*

Hârșova, on Danube









Rumänien by As'buka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unesco monuments of Bukovina*

Unesco monuments of Bukovina










105880731











H Bucovine monastère de Moldovita et Sucevita_1182 (184) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr












H Bucovine monastère de Moldovita et Sucevita_1182 (204) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr









H Bucovine monastère de Moldovita et Sucevita_1182 (212) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr









'H Bucovine monastère de Moldovita et Sucevita_1182 (225) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

Mamaia​








Claboo Media1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Night heron (Starc de noapte, Nycticorax nycticorax) in Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta. Delta Dunării. Backwater (Gârla) Șontea by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr











Danube Delta. Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr











Untitled by alina rete, on Flickr










20140914_143842 by alina rete, on Flickr











Mila 23 by Richard White, on Flickr












Wooden boat, Mila 23 by Richard White, on Flickr











Making deliveries by Richard White, on Flickr











In the Danube delta by Richard White, on Flickr













This boat's seen better day by Richard White, on Flickr











On the Danube by Richard White, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Ion Lera​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park: "Twelve Apostles" geological reserve*

Călimani Mountains National Park: "Twelve Apostles" geological reserve









pozepictures.blogspot.ro​











































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park










Piatra Craiului-27 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr













Piatra Craiului-7 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​








*Ursulines' Monastery* - established in 13th century as a Dominican monastery outside the city's walls, the complex became Lutheran in 1543 and again Catholic in 1728, when was given to Ursuline nuns. The church was rebuilt in 1479 and modified in 18th century, now showing both Gothic and Baroque features. The building with monks' cells (on the right in photo) also dates from 1479 and was modified in 1733-1772.



Biserica Ursulinelor by Leon Luca, on Flickr​











*Medieval gang* connecting the Small and the Great Squares, displays features of buildings from 13-16th centuries.


Pasaj by Leon Luca, on Flickr​

















*Great Square*



Piata Mare by Leon Luca, on Flickr









Piata Mare by Leon Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Mărului Monastery, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Poiana Mărului Monastery, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​








Situated at 943 m altitude, was founded in 1730. The present small wooden church dates from 1784 and the bigger wooden church - in photo - dates from 1812.

In second half of 18th century the monastery was the center for Hesychast Revival in Eastern Europe, under the spiritual rule of Basil and Paisie, two Ukraine-born monks. 



enimihaicristian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains










romania-10979 by Jonathan Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina - the "road above the clouds"*

Transalpina - the "road above the clouds"​










An excellent artistic video and a good photo as well of the highest paved road in Romania, reaching 2,145 m elevation.



















Transalpina, Border between Gorj and Valcea County by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glimpses of Bistrița - Năsăud County*

Glimpses of Bistrița - Năsăud County​








A land of of majestic mountains: Călimani, Bârgău, Țibleș, Suhard, with incredible mountain villages and with an area of Saxon culture, including the county capital, the city of Bistrița. Also shares a part of the Transylvanian Plain.




*Tihuța Pass*


Pasul Tihuta by Wouter De Ruyck, on Flickr







Tihuta (Borgo) Pass, northern Transylvania (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr







Tihuta (Borgo) Pass, northern Transylvania (8) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


















*Man from Colibița*


Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​














*Greek - Catholic pilgrimage at Cormaia* - near Sângeorz-Băi


Episcopia de Cluj - Gherla​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Gabroveni Inn (1739), day of the inauguration of restoration by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















phr5hT]







[/url]
Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Asirom building (1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains












Negoiu 10 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr











Negoiu 11 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr















Negoiu 2 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă











Orasul Cernavoda by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr









RO-CFR Calatori 477-598-3 ~ Cernavoda bridge by Andi David, on Flickr









Cernavoda by As'buka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta

















106403667












Letea Church by NKSwampie, on Flickr












P1200965.jpg by NKSwampie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains​










Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Ahh, the cold, pure air of the Carpathian jungle! I think only in northern Asia and in Urals can be experienced such thing, because is the result of a combination of factors including the fertility of soil, the composition of rocks and the climate, with their effects on the hydrography and vegetation. 

But possibly only in Romania, as is the only place on planet where such geographic organization can be found - mountains disposed in giant circle / amphiteater - enclosing a "world" (Tranylvania) and leading to particular quality of geology, waters and types of ecosystems. Mind goes also to the African Ngorongoro crater where such isolation also lead to particularly rich flora and fauna.


Marius Tudosie​
































































Laura B​















Se vede Piatra Craiului by serdiana, on Flickr









Piatra Craiului National Park by nonophotography1, on Flickr











Land of dreams in Romania by nonophotography1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​









Only 300 km², endless types of sceneries, biologic habitats etc. I haven't travelled much around the world  but from what I've seen at tv or in photos, such geomorphological together with biological diversity is not found anywhere else on planet, except perhaps in China, or it is but wasn't presented yet. There are the rainforests with their incredible biodiversity and then there are some places with amazing landforms, but not a combination of both.

The Romanian mountains are an extremely precious natural treasure, is a wonder we have such thing in Europe and is also a wonder how little to nobody outside Romania seems to be aware of this. Foreigners know nothing about our country, they only identify it with some false stereotypes.


Rudolf Nagy 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Meziad Cave*

Apuseni Nature Park: Meziad Cave​








Christian Chelu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​







MY PHOTOS ​


*Museum square*



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​







*The Franciscan church* - originally built between 1260 and 1290, it was expanded in 1442, the reconstruction of the interior in baroque style and the tower dates from 1728-1745.



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca Franciscan Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotnari Vineyards, Moldavian, Plateau*

Cotnari Vineyards, Moldavian, Plateau​








Cotnari are the most famous vineyards in Moldavia and the producers of the best wine in Romania.

A Neolithic fortress-city belonging to Cucuteni Culture and a Thracian-Dacian fortress (dava) that was inhabited in 6-2nd centuries BCE are found in village's limits. In middle age Cotnari was a town inhabited by Hungarians and Transylvanian Saxons, a Catholic fief in Moldavia, which in 16th century had even a school with lessons in Latin language. 

In village are found the ruins of a 15th century Catholic church, the ruins of a 15th century Princely Court and the intact church (built in 1493) of this court, a 15th century stone bridge and the Princely Wine Cellars from 15th century (in next photos probably).


Casa de Vinuri Cotnari by Alina Iancu, on Flickr








Casa de Vinuri Cotnari by Alina Iancu, on Flickr










Casa de Vinuri Cotnari by Alina Iancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Hotel Athénée Palace Hilton (1914) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu seen from the Frindship Bridge*

Giurgiu seen from the Frindship Bridge










August_30__2014_-_Romania-37 by Pond Scoggin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​








Alin Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fairy Tale Romania: Ciucaș Mountains*

Fairy Tale Romania: Ciucaș Mountains​








There are 70 mountain ranges in Romania, each one covering on average ~ 1,000 km² (the Romanian Carpathians extend on ~ 70,000 km²). Each of these ranges is different in respect of geology, vegetation, landforms, hydrography and as a result the landscapes are very different between more distant ranges. 


Ciucaș are famous for their strange rock shapes. In winter, the sight created by these rocks is even more surreal.


Ema Petreanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nature in Bihor County*

Nature in Bihor County​







Bihor County (7,544 km², 575,398 inhabitants) has one of the most precious natural environments in Romania, as holder of the most important and spectacular karst area in country, with over 7,000 caves, the most interesting of them protected inside the Apuseni Nature Park. 

Most of the karst area is in Bihor Mountains. Other ranges in county are Vlădeasa (having a considerably different geology and geomorphology compared with Bihor Mountains), Pădurea Craiului (also with many karst phenomena), and Codru - Moma and Plopiș low mountains, rather some forested hills.

The main watercourses are Crișul Repede, Crișul Negru and Barcău.





*Near Stâna de Vale Resort, Vlădeasa Mountains*



Kezdek büszke lenni magunkra ......... by katkaszabo, on Flickr









Kilátás az Istenek havasáról by katkaszabo, on Flickr​



















*Boga Valley, Bihor Mountains*, Apuseni Nature Park



Boga Valley 3. by katkaszabo, on Flickr​
















*Nucet town* (population 2,165), situated on Valea Băiței River (one of the two main tributaries that form Crișul Negru River)



Fekete - Körös völgye (Belényes alatt) by katkaszabo, on Flickr​

















*Crișul Negru around Sânnicolau de Beiuș*



Fekete - Körös völgye (Belényes alatt) by katkaszabo, on Flickr​














*Crișul Pietros River, Vlădeasa Mountains*



Köves Körös by katkaszabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerials of Maramureș*

Aerials of Maramureș​







peterlengyel.wordpress.com​


*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget / Сигіт* - population 37,640. The city situated on Tisa River and on the border with Ukraine is the historical capital of Maramureș. 




























*Tisa River* - is the biggest tributary of Danube, with a lenght of 1,358 km, of which 64 km on the territory of Romania, where it marks the border with Ukraine.















  ​





















*Gutâi Mountains*
















































*Types of villages and land-using specific for Maramureș*






























































*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​








autoevolution.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Smârdan Street and the National Bank by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

Land of Hațeg, Transylvania​








Is a depression in southwest Transylvania, surrounded by the mountains of Retezat (toward south), Șureanu (northeast), Poiana Ruscă (northwest) and Țarcu (southwest).


The central area is rather flat or with some small hills. The main watercourse is River Strei, which in its high sector, in Șureanu Mountains, makes ones of the longest defiles / series of canyons in Romania, around 50 km.


From historical and cultural point of view, Hațeg is one of the most important, or the most important for the history of Romanians. It is situated between the two capitals of Dacia, Sarmisegetusa Regia - the Dacian capital and Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa, the capital of the Roman province. It was the place of the earliest Romanian political organisation in middle age. From here, the first voivods descended into what will be Wallachia and founded the first statal formations. Land of Hațeg is also the place of the oldest functioning churches in Romania, built by Romanian village noblemen starting with 11th century: Streisângeorgiu, Densuș, Strei etc.


The presence of the wildest mountains in Romania, the exuberant nature and the rich historical and cultural background make this region one of the finest in country and one of two my prefered in first stance (the other being Vâlcea). In my trips, I have walked tens of km across its peaceful, quiet villages or climbing in the surrounding mountains.





Depresiunea Hațegului by Chris Rete, on Flickr​













tarahategului.info​




































masterantropologie.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Concert at 2,384 m altitude*

Concert at 2,384 m altitude​








Caraiman Peak, Bucegi Mountains


infotravelromania.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains along the Transfăgărășan Highway*

Făgăraș Mountains along the Transfăgărășan Highway








Fog by Bure45, on Flickr














Transfagarasan by Matteo Piccinno, on Flickr​












koliver.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya












Baia Mare (from Mogoșa) by eaglex, on Flickr









DSC_0487 by AdyPeste, on Flickr













DSC_0511 by AdyPeste, on Flickr









Centrul-vechi-Baia-Mare-GP15 by tunelos, on Flickr













91808854


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​





MY PHOTOS 




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Lucian Blaga Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca - Inocențiu Micu-Klein street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca - Transylvanian school statuary group by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains and Bistrița Valley*

Stânișoara Mountains and Bistrița Valley​










Stânișoara Mountains are one of those vast zones in Romania (they cover 2,100 km²) harbouring endless natural beauties, yet, is almost impossible to find photos with them online.


haihui-prin-lume.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghindărești / Новенькое, Lipovan Russian village on Danube, Dobruja*

Ghindărești / Новенькое, Lipovan Russian village on Danube, Dobruja​









The village is situated in a remote and mirific area, on the Cremenea Branch of Danube, surrounded by marshes, steppic fields and other types of ecosystems.

From the 1923 inhabitants, 97% are Lipovan Russians, probably the highest Russian percentage of a locality in Romania. The church dates from 1910. 

The villages around bear old Turkish names, reminders of the time (up to 1878) when Dobruja was majoritary Turkish - Tatar: Rahman, Saraiu, Agaua etc. In fact, most of Dobruja's toponymy was mostly Turkish up to 20th century, when was arbitrary and dumbly Romanianized, once during the Kingdom and second time during communist period (the second was much worse). 

On a short distance between Ghindărești and Hârșova, the Danube has a sector with rocky banks on one side. Is the only such sector on the territory of Romania, beside the Iron Gates.


Lucian Ionescu1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​







erdely-1-19 by hopetorture, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Geoagiu-Băi Spa, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

Geoagiu-Băi Spa, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania​









During the Dacian and Roman period, the locality was called Germisara and as today was a spa-town. The modern resort was created in 1816, though the baths were used at least since 16th century.



View from the balcony. by Angela gardener, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​









I don't know how much this photo says to someone who haven't visited Romania, but to someone who had, it reminds of the strong air of the Carpathians, particularly in Northern Moldavia, about the pure waters, healthy vegetation, the songs of wild birds and other paradisiac features.



Dimineata pe racoare (Bucovina) by exit.photo, on Flickr









84458204


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​










*Anniversary of 555 years from the first documentary mention* (event on 20th September 2014). Light effects (some of the biggest in the world) created by a firm from Budapest























*Northern Bucharest seen from Skytower*


69 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - the Culture Palace*

^^ The Bucharest Civic Center, including the Unirii Boulevard (3,5 km long, 90 m wide) is the bigest contemporary urban complex in the world (conceived as a unitary project) and the most pharaonic in Europe, with its symetrical organization and the symbolism of dominance and with the biggest building on the continent and the heaviest in the world - the Parliament Palace.





Iași - the Culture Palace​







Built betwen 1906 - 1925, it replaced the old palace of the Princely Court, successor of another one first built in 1434, when the Court of Iași was established. The basement of the medieval buildings are partly preserved underground, transformed into a shopping gallery.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iernut / Radnót, Mureș County, Transylvania*

Iernut / Radnót, Mureș County, Transylvania​









Is a town with a population of 8,705 (73% Romanians, 13% Hungarians, 10% Roma etc). Situated on Mureș River, was certified in 1257. In 1944, here took place the heaviest WW2 battle on the territory of Romania, 11,000 Romanian soldiers dying.

The Kornis - Rákoczi - Bethlen Castle, the most remarkable building in town, was built in 1545 as a fortress in Transylvanian Renaissance style and modified in 1660.



Cows going home by impressions of the town of Iernut, Romania, on Flickr









Soccer : Iernut South - Iernut North by impressions of the town of Iernut, Romania, on Flickr










Monumentul eroilor by impressions of the town of Iernut, Romania, on Flickr











abandoned castle by impressions of the town of Iernut, Romania, on Flickr







Tabăra de sculptură în aer liber by impressions of the town of Iernut, Romania, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Strehaia Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

Strehaia Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia​









The church was built in 1640 by Matei Basarab, integrating the complex of the court of Craiovești boyars (one of the most important boyar families in Wallachia), transforming it into a fortification with walls and towers. The originary 17th century murals are hidden underneath a 19th century layer of paintings.

The Court of Strehaia dates at least since 15th century, being over time the seat of the Banat of Severin, then the seat of Banat of Strehaia and Banat of Mehedinți. Between 1474-1504 it hosted the Metropolitanate of Severin (one of the two metropolitanates of Wallachia).


faptelecredintei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prislop Pass between Maramures and Bukovina*

Prislop Pass between Maramures and Bukovina​









Situated at 1416 m elevation and going between Maramureș Mountains (to the north) and Rodna Mountains (to the south) is one of the finest scenic roads in Romania, because of the vast, uninhabited fountains with solemn fir forests. 

In the Bukovina sector, it goes along the Bistrița Aurie valley, which is nothing but the name of Bistrița River, upstream of Vatra Dornei. 

The road along the pass is known as "the worst (major) road in Romania", because of the condition of the infrastructure.



49895673


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley from train*

Buzău Valley from train​










From Nehoiu to Buzău. Photo: Nehoiu (Nehoiașu) station



103639226












Tren Personal la Nehoiasu by mishu88, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest iMapp 555*

Bucharest iMapp 555​








The projection-mapping event from 20th September, from a wider angle. Is the video on the Youtube account of the Hungarian firm - Maxin10sity - that created the projection program. 

Better seen in *full-screen*, so go to the original video and click on the rightmost rectangle in lower-right corner.




















rezistenta.net​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway









Flori si asfalt by bfk.alex, on Flickr










_DSC5570 by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr











_DSC3867 by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr










Transfagarasan - August 2014 - Looking North by samuelclbrown, on Flickr










IMG_7324 by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr












DSCN5530 by romir59, on Flickr











Transfagarasan by oliver_maxwell77, on Flickr










boat on vidraru dam by stp42, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains











View from Omu peak - Bucegi mountains by george.pancescu, on Flickr










Untitled by Suzana Dordea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borsec / Borszék Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Borsec / Borszék Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania​









The resort (population 2,585, 76% Hungarians) is situated at an elevation of 850-950 m in the Borsec Depression, surrounded by Giurgeu, Bistrița and Călimani Mountains.

In 16th century, the medicinal properties of springs were already known. The first baths were built in 1725 and the water begin to be bottled and commercialised in 1770. In 1806 a glass factory was built, that covered the request for bottles until 1916.

The waters have been awarded at Vienna World Exposition in 1873 (when was called "The Queen of Mineral Waters") and at other international expositions in Berlin (1876), Trieste and Paris. Today, is considered the best mineral water in Romania.

The spa is also a ski and climateric resort.


In photos: the resort seen from an abandoned quarry and the Bear Cave (another cave named like that, not the one from Apuseni)



Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













First two photos: Lipovan Russian church in Periprava, built in 1930, boasting a collection of precious old icons


Cezar Rusu​































Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​







I recommend you to watch the video (ideally in full-screen mode) as is quite impressive, with the shipyard



sunset ... by megieşul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unreal aerial footage of Ceahlău*

Unreal aerial footage of Ceahlău































Pine trees on Ceahlău Massif mountain, Romania by Flora_AB, on Flickr












A tree blocks the path on Ceahlău Massif mountain by Flora_AB, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery near Bucharest*

Cernica Monastery near Bucharest​








The monastery was founded in 1608 on* St. Nicholas Island*, the southern one of the two islets on the lake. The present church in this island and the bellfry date from 1815. The church is massive and inside is a vast complex of murals, the last ensamble in Postbyzantine style from Wallachia, all the churches from now on being painted in Neoclassicist Realism.




St. Nicholas Church, Cernica, Ilfov, Romania by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr​
















The church and fortress in *St. George Island* (the northern island) date from 1832-1842. The paintings inside the church, made in 1848, are in Neoclassicist Realism.

The church is surrounded by a massive fortress of cells where most of the monks live.



Cernica Monastery, Ilfov, Romania by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane​








Marcel Ionuț 1 2[/SIZE]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Geoagiu / Algyógy, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

Geoagiu / Algyógy, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania​








This is the old locality that gave the name to the Geoagiu Băi spa (from previous page), situated few km from the resort. While the baths of Roman Germisara (the name is of Dacian origin, possibly meaning "hot water") were found at Geoagiu Băi, the fort was situated in what is now the town of Geoagiu (5,049 inhabitants). 

A Roman road with stone plates is conserved between Geoagiu and Geoagiu Băi. The Rotonda, a round Romanesque church dating from 11th century, is the oldest church in use on the territory of Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park: Moldova Nouă*

Iron Gates Nature Park: Moldova Nouă​









The locality at the beginning of the defile


Clisura by oliver_maxwell77, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Herăstrău village, Vrancea Mountains*

Herăstrău village, Vrancea Mountains​







A village with 372 inhabitants



Herastrau by Lexie Lithium, on Flickr









Herastrau by Lexie Lithium, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara, foothills of Piatra Craiului*

Dâmbovicioara, foothills of Piatra Craiului












Bucegi (2) by calator roman, on Flickr













Bucegi (8) by calator roman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni*

Bușteni​








And even more photos from Bucegi 



















Laurențiu Vișan​





















Beauty of Romania by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr















_DSC2574 by Paul Elcoat, on Flickr

















_DSC2019 by Paul Elcoat, on Flickr














P1000648 by Kullamannen - Salomon Trail Tour, on Flickr



















Busteni by Mercenarul, on Flickr















IMG_7760 by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr
















Busteni (PH) - 20.09.2014 by Stefan Stanescu Ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve - Delta in Transylvania*

The Reeds of Sic Reserve - Delta in Transylvania​










One of the few wetland areas in Transylvania and an important stopover for migrating birds. A great number of sedentary and migratory water birds can be spotted here.



DSC_1877 by ralea1313, on Flickr












DSC_1981 by ralea1313, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razim at Enisala*

Lake Razim at Enisala











Enisala by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viscri / Weißkirch*

Viscri / Weißkirch


















image by Stamatin, on Flickr












_DSC2519 by nonophotography1, on Flickr​















agoratravel.ro​





















Marius Selescu​




























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Pârvești village - typical sights from the Moldavian Plateau*

Near Pârvești village - typical sights from the Moldavian Plateau









IMG_7339 by Stamatin, on Flickr













IMG_7374 by Stamatin, on Flickr














IMG_7362 by Stamatin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park










Stana din Curmatura Builei by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr













Privind inapoi spre culme by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr










Abruptul Builei by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer Păpușa Mountains









Luna plina la Iezer by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr















Refugiul si lacul Iezer by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr













Valea Batrana vazuta de la refugiul Iezer by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr














Pe langa paraul Iezer by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture and Institute of Anatomy, Iași*

Iași​








Panorama Palatul Culturii by adzpic, on Flickr









Institute of Anatomy, Iasi, Romania. Institutul de Anatomie by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle*

Bran Castle








Bran Castle at dusk by creisti86, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau*

Râșnov / Rosenau











Rasnov by The eclectic Oneironaut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Salt Lake, Dobruja*

Techirghiol Salt Lake, Dobruja










Sunset in Eforie Nord by RE2801, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Land of Hațeg, Transylvania​








Among the ruins of *Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa*, the capital of the Roman province of Dacia.




Rustica by Andy Source, on Flickr​














*Răchitova* seen from the ruin of a castle built by Romanians in 14th century



The tower of Rachitova by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr​














*Râușor Valley, Retezat Mountains*- view from Colț Castle


Retezat by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr​





























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park












. by S. Paul Marius, on Flickr












Untitled by Zsófia Góg, on Flickr
















Untitled by Zsófia Góg, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

Putna - Vrancea Nature Park









Black Lake p2 by Kaigara Online, on Flickr















Path by Kaigara Online, on Flickr











Citadel by Kaigara Online, on Flickr














Photographers at work by Kaigara Online, on Flickr














Vrancea Mountains by Kaigara Online, on Flickr












Landscape 2 by Kaigara Online, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some wooden churches in Gorj County Oltenia*

Some wooden churches in Gorj County Oltenia​







Completing a previous post, where 16 wooden churches have been preserved.


Source of photos: Wikipedia​


*Cernădia* - 1731













































*Cloșani* - 1790
























*Hobița* - 1829. The village is the birthplace of Constantin Brâncuși




























*Magherești* - 1850





























*Novaci - Români* - 18th century
























*Polovragi* - 1806










































*Colibași* - 1781

























*Gorj music*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cristian and Daia, Seat of Sibiu, Transylvania*

Cristian and Daia, Seat of Sibiu, Transylvania​







sibiul.ro 1 2​


*Cristian / Grossau* - the village was certified in 1223. The church was built in 13th century, modified in 15th century and in 1780. The fortifications were built in 1500 respectively 1550 and are picturesquely situated on the bank of Cibin River.














































*Daia / Dollman* - 13th century church


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains










IMG_4549 by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr














erdely-1-27 by hopetorture, on Flickr​















*Ialomicioara Cave Monastery* on the Bucegi Plateau, established in 16th century


Cristina Blaga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fedeleșoiu (former) Skete, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Fedeleșoiu (former) Skete, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​










The fortress (including the Abbot House, first photo) dates from 1673 while the church and the bell tower were finished in 1702



ilazu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta

















L Delta du Danube près de Tulcea _1549 (102) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr













Delta del Danubio by Vinh To 1938, on Flickr















Delta del Danubio by Vinh To 1938, on Flickr














Danube Delta, Isac Lake. Delta Dunarii, Lacul Isac by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măgura Uroiului Geological Reserve, Hunedoara County, Transylvania*

Măgura Uroiului Geological Reserve, Hunedoara County, Transylvania​









Măgura Uroiului is an isolated rocky hill of volcanic origin with vertical slopes on three sides, located in the flat area along the Middle Mureș Valley, near the city of Simeria.


Beside the geological and scenic values, is also an important archaeological site. Excavations have discovered Bronze age, Hallstatt and La Tene (Dacian) settlements and earthwork fortifications, as well as a Roman villa and evidence of a Roman quarrying settlement. Dacian scale armour found at this site was the first of its typology. 






107727407


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me 










Bucharest: Corneliu Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Unirea Shopping Center by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Regina Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Chapel (17th century - 1723) of the Patriarch's Residence by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Chapel (17th century - 1723) of the Patriarch's Residence by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park and Durău Resort*

Ceahlău National Park and Durău Resort











exc-Ceahlau2014_0817_184041 by CrisMali, on Flickr











DSC_7483_NX2 by mihai andronic, on Flickr













ILG_20130623_05642 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










ILG_20130623_05655 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​












isimion.blogspot.ro​







































*Durău Resort*



Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park








Campus în Munții Retezat (95) by Provincia OFMConv. din România, on Flickr









Campus în Munții Retezat (24) by Provincia OFMConv. din România, on Flickr







Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr










above them all by claudiu pintilie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crasna Monastery, Grohotiș Mountains, Muntenia*

Crasna Monastery, Grohotiș Mountains, Muntenia​









Established at the beginning of 18th century in a place inhabited by hermits since 15th century, the present (old) church is from 1828.

It is situated in very beautiful place, on the uninhabited Crasna Valley in the foothills of Grohotiș Mountains, surrounded by interminable forests.





IMG_4783.jpg by <> J <>, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava Princely Citadel*

From previous page:

*Bucharest by me 
Ceahlău National Park and Durău Resort
Retezat Mountains National Park
Crasna Monastery, Grohotiș Mountains, Muntenia*




Suceava Princely Citadel​








For nearly 200 years the city of Suceava was the capital of the Principality of Moldavia and the Citadel was the residence of the Moldavian rulers between 1388 and 1565. 

The Princely Citadel was founded by Petru I of Moldavia (1367-1368) when he moved the capital from Siret to Suceava. Alexander the Good and Stephen the Great expanded the citadel, and it became strong enough to hold off an attack by Ottoman sultan Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople), in 1476. It was destroyed in 1675 and abandoned.




107802179













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș / Fogaras Citadel, Transylvania*

Făgăraș / Fogaras Citadel, Transylvania​









The city has a population of 28,330 and was the seat of one of the Romanian comitati of Transylvania, the Land of Făgăraș.

The fortress was established in 12th century as an earth fortification. The first version in stone was built in 1310. The present main structure (the inside castle) dates from the middle of 15th century while the exterior fortress and the moat are from 16-17th centuries.




107801836


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some wooden churches in Neamț County, Moldavia*

Some wooden churches in Neamț County, Moldavia​






Photos and info: Wikipedia​


*Boboiești* - 1830

























*Pluton* - 1838


























*Galu* - 1818





























*Răpciuni* - built in 1773, transfered at the Village Museum in Bucharest in 1958




























*Piatra Neamț - Văleni* - the oldest wooden church in county and one of the finest in Moldavia, is situated in the former Văleni village, now a neighborhood of Piatra Neamț. Was established as a nun skete in 1538 and rebuilt in 1560. Inside there is an extraordinary treasure of icons painted in 16-17th century.



























*Fărcașa* - 1774


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Landscapes and characters from the most archaic zone of Europe: Northwest Romania*

Landscapes and characters from the most archaic zone of Europe: Northwest Romania​











The area of Northwest Romania is shared between the actual counties of Maramureș, Satu Mare and Sălaj and historically included several zones with different cultural identity, some old comitati that coincide or not with some actual ethnographic zones:



 *Land of Maramureș*, shared between Romania and Ukraine, occupying the northern part of present Maramureș County

*Land of Chioar*, the area around Baia Mare, in south of Maramureș County
*Land of Lăpuș*, also in south of present Maramureș County
*Sătmar Comitatus*, which varied in its limits over centuries, roughly coresponding with Satu Mare County
*Land of Oaș* - a depression and ethnographic zone in the north of present Satu Mare County
*Land of Codru* - a small etnographic zone at the tripoint of the three counties
*Sălaj* - also with various limits over time


While the architecture of the wooden churches may be somehow similar in all these zones, the other cultural aspects are very different.


Because this is the most archaic zone of Romania and Europe, here can be best seen the paradox of this country, the ancient rural lifestyle, something little changed since middle age, cohexisting with the fully modern lifestyle in the cities (a photo of Baia Mare was included - the night one).


As in any other parts of Romania, especially in Transylvania, the diversity of landscapes seems to never end, as well as the diversity of cultural manifestations, as result of different types of land using over centuries, if not millenia and as result of countless cultural influences, Romania being situated in that area of Europe at the crossroads of the most numerous and varied traditions, that have experienced the most migrations, seen the most cultures and religions, heard most languages, since the deepest prehistory to the modern era.



Zoltan Kalmar 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

Vama Veche











Plaja centrala din Vama Veche by cosminux, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​








In first photo, actually is the Piatra Mare Massif and Predeal Resort, seen from Bucegi Plateau (Caraiman Peak). In fourth photo is Azuga Resort.




IMG_1931 by sabinadumi, on Flickr












IMG_1896 by sabinadumi, on Flickr













Busteni by vavidar, on Flickr













AZUG0338 by vavidar, on Flickr


















DSC_2709 by raduerdei1, on Flickr











_DSC2296 by Paul Elcoat, on Flickr









Refugiul si Saua Tiganesti (2178 m) din Muntii Bucegi by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Bucharest: Romulus Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Covaci Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Sfântul Ștefan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Andrei Badea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Mountains ​










Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja Landscapes*

Dobruja Landscapes​



Celine Fiasson 1 2 3 4 5 6​




*Enisala*






















*Jurilovca*








































*Danube at Ostrov*









































































*Danube between Capidava and Cernavodă*












































































































*Mahmudia, Danube Delta*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains: Mogoșa Resort*

Gutâi Mountains: Mogoșa Resort












IMG_6482 by sandorlucas, on Flickr











IMG_8400 by sandorlucas, on Flickr










IMG_6518 by sandorlucas, on Flickr













IMG_6468 by sandorlucas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains: Detunatele Geological Reserve*

Metaliferi Mountains: Detunatele Geological Reserve​







Situated on the territory of Bucium (a locality east of Abrud), Detunatele is (since 1938 and 1969) a pair of protected areas (Detunata Goală Detunata Flocoasă) of national importance, with prismatic basalt columns formed as result of volcanic eruption. Different from most other places with columnar basalt in the world, the columns from Detunatele are not hexagonal in section but rectangular. And also at Detunata Flocoasă (meaning "hairy exploded thing") the columns are covered in moos, creating an a strange environment.



More excellent photos on Peter Lengyel's blog.



Radu Constantin​
















































plecatdeacasa.net​






​










dacz-k laszlo​







































[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Scrisă Skete, Timiș Defile, Banat*

Piatra Scrisă Skete, Timiș Defile, Banat​









It was first a supossedly miraculous Acheiropoieta (not painted by humans) icon of Trinity discovered on a rock (Piatra Scrisă means "inscribed rock"), that was venerated by local believers and which was first mentioned in 1788. In 1878, with the building of the Caransebeș - Orșova railway, the Austrian engineer, to respect the faith of the locals, deviated the exit from tunnel of the railway with several meters, in order to not destroy the icon.


The skete existed in an improvised form until 1929, when the present church was built, which because of lack of space was partly carved out in rock.





Mănăstirea ortodoxă "Piatra Scrisă", Armeniș, Caraș-Severin by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr











Mănăstirea ortodoxă "Piatra Scrisă", Armeniș, Caraș-Severin by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me​









*Calea Victoriei (Victory Road)* - the most famous, and finest street of Bucharest. Almost each building and place along this 2.7 km long street has a complicated history, replaced an older building, bearing the memory of some famous people etc.


The taller building in first photo is one of my top three favorite in city, the (former) Foreign Trade Bank, inaugurated in 1938: 




Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​

















*Sărindar Fountain*, situated at the intersection of Calea Victoriei and Elisabeta Boulevard, was built in 1895 on the place of Sărindar Monastery, demolished in that year. Sărindar Monastery, built in 1652, was one of the most emblematic establishments in city, with many stories and myths linked to it. Its extensive surrounding dependencies served as an inn, prison and even prostitution house. 


More about Sărindar Monastery (in Romanian), including images




Bucharest: Sărindar Fountain (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​
















*Ion Câmpineanu Street*



Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​










zimbriisucevei.ro​









































20140811-_DSC6272 by jackpot47000, on Flickr






20140809-SAM_1251 by jackpot47000, on Flickr















20140809-SAM_1245 by jackpot47000, on Flickr​










bogdanturcanu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif and Poiana Brașov Resort*

Postăvaru Massif and Poiana Brașov Resort​









Poiana Brașov, Romania's most modern ski resort, is situated at the foot of this massif. From resort, a 2,4 km long cable car take people to Cristianu Mare Peak, close to Postăvaru Peak (1799 m), going through a level difference of 693 m.




1287 by -5Nap-, on Flickr













The meeting by striker_ro2, on Flickr










Postavaru by Eva Slusar, on Flickr​














*View of Postăvaru Summit from Predeal Resort*




03702-PREDEAL: Zona centrală, vedere spre Postăvaru by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr​





















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​









jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains and Sinaia Resort*

Bucegi Mountains and Sinaia Resort​








Victor Dinu​























































7 izvoare by Tudor Migia, on Flickr​

















*Sinaia* - the Casino, built in 1913


Cristina Blaga​
















IMG_2691 by green_t4me, on Flickr​















*River Prahova in Sinaia*




Prahova River by R936, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

From previous page:

*Rarău Mountains
Postăvaru Massif and Poiana Brașov Resort
Constanța
Bucegi Mountains and Sinaia Resort*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine - today's banner*

Turda Salt Mine - today's banner​








According to Business Insider, Turda is number one most amazing underground space in the world and the 22nd most amazing travel destination in the world





100918639














Salty ferris wheel by Una_Clara, on Flickr








IMG_1349 by romir59, on Flickr










IMG_1344 by romir59, on Flickr











Salina by Strocchi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda: the salt mine, the city, the Gorges and the countryside*

Turda: the salt mine, the city, the Gorges and the countryside​








'*The salt mine*



IMG_0516 by sabinadumi, on Flickr










saline turda 3 by  sp sp, on Flickr












saline turda 4 by  sp sp, on Flickr












Salina Turda by leo.k, on Flickr











Salina Turda by leo.k, on Flickr










Turda, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr




​












*The city*



Turda, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr​














*Turda Gorges*



Photobombed in Turda, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr








Bridge - Turda, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr











_IGP6234.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr








_IGP6193.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr​
















*A3 "Transylvania" Motorway*



A3 by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Landscapes and characters from the most archaic zone of Europe: Northwest Romania​




Magnificent places and amazing post :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

Vrancea Mountains​









Vrancea Mountains extend on 1,500 km² and reach 1784 m.


wildcarpathiaadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Capidava and Civitas Tropaensium, Roman sites in Dobruja*



mi3max said:


> Magnificent places and amazing post :cheers:


Thank you Mi3max and thanks to all for interest and support!


Capidava and Civitas Tropaensium, Roman sites in Dobruja​








*Capidava* - the name is of Dacian origin, showing that a Dacian settlement preceded the Roman one.

Video: a forested islet on Danube, near the site


black-sea.travel​

































Leontina Deacu 1 2​




































Capidava by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr



































*Civitas Tropaensium* - the reconstructed triumphal monument and the museum in Adamcisi






















Tropaeum Traiani [Adamclisi] by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr








chicken at the gates by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupcina / Лупчина, Bukovina*

Lupcina / Лупчина, Bukovina​









This is possibly the most isolated locality in Romania, separated by other human settlements by tens of km of solemn fir forests all around. The next village, Straja, is at 40 km distance. The population is composed of 581 Ukrainians (actually Hutsuls) and 131 Romanians. The households are spread over hills at big distance (tens or hundreds of meters) one from other.


The name comes from "lupci", regionalism for lupi, meaning wolves, refering to the hungry animals who attack the village during the long and very cold Bukovinian winters.




Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr












Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr












Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr











Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr












Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr












Lupcina by alexcalance, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The villages of Șimon and Peștera, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

The villages of Șimon and Peștera, Rucăr - Bran Corridor











Man and Horse by Tudor Migia, on Flickr













Simon Meadow by Tudor Migia, on Flickr











Simon by Tudor Migia, on Flickr









Simon by Tudor Migia, on Flickr











Pestera Horse by Tudor Migia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​







First photo: a part of the old city, with the massive Violatos Mill (1897) on Danube's bank.

Second photo: the Greek Church (1872), the most imposing church in city - 43 x 21 m.



Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар










Timisoara 2014-01-19 022 by mf_fa9, on Flickr









Timisoara 2014-01-19 052 by mf_fa9, on Flickr











Old street in Timisoara [Romania] by babakotoeu, on Flickr












Time. by Chelittie, on Flickr













IMG_3071 by craigharrisnelson, on Flickr​














*Serbian Orthodox Cathedral*, 1747




pk140728-2 by pikrpl, on Flickr












pk140728-3 by pikrpl, on Flickr​

















*Romania Orthodox Cathedral*, 1941, tallest church in Romania - 90 m



pk140728-4 by pikrpl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Roșu / Vöröstorony (Red Tower) Castle, Olt Defile Transylvania*

Turnu Roșu / Vöröstorony (Red Tower) Castle, Olt Defile Transylvania​








The castle is situated close to the historical border between Transylvania and Wallachia, near the present village of Boița. 700 m from the castle are the ruins of _Caput Stenarum_, a Roman fort that also served as custom point between Dacia Inferior or Malvensis (Oltenia) and Dacia Superior or Apulensis (most of Transylvania). The Red Tower Castle itself was built over the ruins of a smaller Roman fortification. One of the towers of the Roman fort was still intact and was integrated in medieval castle - is the tower that can be seen in picture on the street level.



Both Caput Stenarum and the fortification from Red Tower, as well as many others were part of Limes Transalutanus, the fortified line along Olt River (down to Danube), defending the province from Barbarian attacks from the east.


For the dating of the medieval castle, I found on internet contradictory data. Nevertheless, from a serious (printed) book that I own, I found that the keep dates from 13th-14th century while the other structures date from 15th century (the next ring of walls) to 18th century (the Vauban fortifications and the Baroque building). 



The castle was the main element in a system defending the main southern access into Transylvania - the Olt Defile - system which also incuded the Broken Tower situated more downstream into defile and some other two now vanished castles (Tălmaciu and Lotrioara).




Castelul de la Boita by Bogdan Denes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Subcarpathian Oltenia*

Some places in Subcarpathian Oltenia​







The road from Tismana to Târgoviște (280 km), including the segment from Râmnicu Vâlcea to Polovragi (68 km) along which these objectives are, was called "the Road of the Voivods", connecting the former successive capitals from the eastern part of Valahia (Câmpulung, Curtea de Argeș and Târgoviște) with the princely monasteries from the western, Oltenian area of the principality. 


Is one of the finest and most history-filled zones in Romania, with traditional villages lost in lush vegetation, picturesque churches and monasteries in a style combining elements and proportions of post-Byzantine and Romanian folk architecture and the mountains of Căpățânii and Vâlcan seen in distance.



romaniape2roti.blogspot.ro 1 2​























*Surpatele Monastery* - established in 16th century, church from 1706
























*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery* - established around 1550, the stone monastery built in 1635


























*View toward Buila - Vânturarița Massif*
























*Church in Viorești*, built in 1780 and painted around 1800. It was the collective foundation of peasants with rank in local administration (vătafi de plai), who are painted on the outside walls

















































*Church in Vaideeni* - built in 1810


























*Polovragi* - the village, the monastery (estasblished in 1505, built in present form in 1645) and the Olteț Gorges


























































*Măldărești* - church from 1790


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș at Stânceni*

Defile of Mureș at Stânceni​









View from the rock called Stânca Șoimilor (Falcons' Rock)



Entangled by ziggy frumosul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains










DS_20141004_1386016 by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20141004_1382012 by serdiana, on Flickr














DS_20141004_1512142 by serdiana, on Flickr​









Svetlana Segărceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve











*Sulina*



Old Boat by vamapaull, on Flickr​















*Băltenii de Sus*, Sfântu Gheorghe branch



Baltenii de Sus, Danube Delta by globetrotter_rodrigo, on Flickr​











Floodplain forest



Romania Danube Delta-020 by Em and Ernie, on Flickr​













*Murighiol*, Sfântu Gheorghe branch



Murighiol by Ralucutz, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest











Bucharest Stefan Tuchila by EcsiteExecutiveOffice, on Flickr









Living Hope by AlexCatalin, on Flickr













Winter in the city by AlexCatalin, on Flickr















Oasis by AlexCatalin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira / Nemere Mountains*

Nemira / Nemere Mountains​







They extend on 550 km² and reach 1,648 m


Radu Vădan​
























































lidiasipantzi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agnita / Agneteln, Seat of Hârtibaciu, Transylvania*

Agnita / Agneteln, Seat of Hârtibaciu, Transylvania​








Agnita (population 8,300) is the biggest locality on Hârtibaciu Valley (the river is 88 km long), an isolated area in the middle of the Saxon zone of Transylvania, with villages scattered between forests and pastures. The area of Hârtibaciu Plateau was one of the Saxon districts of Transylvania, having its capital at Nocrich. Agnita is the only settlement with town status from the valley and is not since recent time. Certified in 1280, in 14th century had already many guilds and an intense craftsmanship activity. 


Most of the villages in Hârtibaciu have peasant fortifications, consisting of a church (often dating from 13th century) which received some defensive additions and in most cases was surrounded by a curtain with the characteristic for Transylvania towers with tall roofs and wooden galleries which resembles the Romanian folk house architecture.


The fortress from Agnita consists of a Gothic 15th century church that replaced an older, Romanesque one. The fortified tower of the church reaches 44 m. From the vast surrounding fortress erected at the beginning of 16th century, several towers remains, with or without portions of curtains, each one bearing the name of the guild it belonged: The Tailors’ Tower, The Shoemakers’ Tower, The Carpenters’ Tower.


The atmosphere of Agnita is particularly relaxing, as is the whole area, which seems out of time but secure and comforting.




Agnita 1 by Zet Art, on Flickr







Agnita (29) by korom, on Flickr











Agnita by Luc BAEYENS, on Flickr











Agnita by Luc BAEYENS, on Flickr​











*Sibiu - Agnita narrow gauge steam train in 1999* - the Agnita Mocănița, going through the extremely picturesque landscapes and villages of the valley, used the railway inaugurated in 1898. Unfortunately was closed in 2001 and severely deteriorated but awaits rebuilding and reopening for a touristic train.



Sibiu - Agnita narrow gauge line by Frühtau, on Flickr​












*The surrounding landscape*


Untitled by Ralucutz, on Flickr






















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agnita / Agneteln, Seat of Hârtibaciu, Transylvania*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Agnita / Agneteln, Seat of Hârtibaciu, Transylvania​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cucuteni Neolithic Culture: the inventors of the city and of the wheel*

Cucuteni Neolithic Culture: the inventors of the city and of the wheel ​








Cucuteni is a Neolithic–Eneolithic archaeological culture which existed from approximately 4800 to 3000 BCE, from the Carpathian Mountains to the Dniester and Dnieper regions in modern-day Romania, Moldova, and Ukraine.


In terms of overall size, some of Cucuteni-Trypillian cities had a population of 15,000, as large as (or perhaps even larger than) the more famous city-states of Sumer in the Fertile Crescent, and these Eastern European settlements predate the Sumerian cities by more than half of a millennium.


The earliest representation of a wheel also belongs to this culture, which at the time was the most advanced in the world. As you can read on Wikipedia page, the oldest known representation of a wheel was until recently believed to be on some artefacts from Poland or Slovenia, dated to 3,500 or 3,300 BCE. But an artefact from Cucuteni, representing a cow on wheels, is dated 3950-3650 BCE (unfortunately, I couldn't find a big enough photo of this object):

http://mathildasanthropologyblog.wo...-culture-as-the-inventors-of-wheeled-vehicles

As you can read in the above article, linguistic evidences also sugest that the wheel was an European invention that was exported through cultural migration in near East (that is not pseudoscientifical nonsense and the author is not Romanian.








*Cucuteni artefacts from Piatra Neamț Museum of Neolithic Art*


Facebook 1 2 3 4 5 6​


The Altar from Trușești - discovered in 1961 in a Neolithic village from Botoșani County with a very rich inventary and showing an advanced social organisation, where some houses had inside cultic complexes. 

The altar contains the representation of two characters, a man and a woman (probably gods) as masters of the universe and dates from 5th millenium BCE. Source

















Cucteni pottery and idols


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park










Tasnei gorge by paleo_bear, on Flickr










muntii cernei by dorin tudori, on Flickr













muntii cernei by dorin tudori, on Flickr













peisaj by dorin tudori, on Flickr














Cerna by Puiu voina, on Flickr












Izbucul Cernei by taviro, on Flickr









Spre cascada Vanturatoarea - Valea Cernei by taviro, on Flickr













Romania: Baile Herculane, Valea Cernei, Horezu by mares_ionut, on Flickr

















Domogled (9) by paleo_bear, on Flickr












 Domogled (87) by paleo_bear, on Flickr














Herculane-Domogled by Haut Duval, on Flickr










Pinus ***** by paleo_bear, on Flickr












Herculane-mountain by Haut Duval, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - Herăstrău Park*

Bucharest - Herăstrău Park​








Cătălin Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​








Watch the video in full screen, as is of very high definition 
















isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

Metaliferi Mountains​









*Former village Geamăna*, covered by waste of the copper mine at Roșia Poieni (near Roșia Montană)





IMG_01146 by Marius Turc, on Flickr








IMG_0062 by Marius Turc, on Flickr











IMG_0087 by Marius Turc, on Flickr











IMG_0085 by Marius Turc, on Flickr​


















*Other sights*



IMG_8359 by Marius Turc, on Flickr







IMG_8292And7more_tonemapped by Marius Turc, on Flickr










IMG_7593 by Marius Turc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














meerkoet by timv2, on Flickr











083 Danube Delta by RobertSteed, on Flickr









062 Pelicans by RobertSteed, on Flickr









111 Black Sea by RobertSteed, on Flickr










 wild horses by santiagoardiles90, on Flickr










roze pelikaan by timv2, on Flickr












auenwald2 by santiagoardiles90, on Flickr​










Casa Dunavăț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park











Wild by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr










Ochiul Dracului- National Parc Cheile Nerei- Beusnita by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr









cascada by dorin tudori, on Flickr











cascada by dorin tudori, on Flickr










cascada by dorin tudori, on Flickr







Ochiul Bei by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr











Cheile Nerei by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr










Beusnita River , Nera Reservation Romania by Adrian Nicolae Per, on Flickr












Susara- National Parc Cheile Nerei- Beusnita by Alina Pacuraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle*

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad - the Corvin Castle​







A photo which gives a more exact sense of castle's size, because of the tree branches in foreground.


Radu Marinescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - Frumoasa Monastery*

Iași - Frumoasa Monastery​







Established in 16th century, was rebuilt in 18th-19th century: the church dates from 1839, the palace from 1819, the bell tower from 1833, the walls from 1733.

Initially caled "Balica Monastery" after its founder, after the rebuilding in 1733 was nicknamed "Frumoasa", meaning "the beautiful one".


Adrian Covic​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

Retezat Mountains National Park










Cascada Lazarului by taviro, on Flickr












Valea Marii by taviro, on Flickr









Cascada Valea Marii by taviro, on Flickr









Spre Cabana Buta by taviro, on Flickr











Cabana Buta by taviro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: the Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Grand Hôtel du Boulevard (1871) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Colțea Church (1702) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains










DS_20141011_1577022 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20141011_1750195 by serdiana, on Flickr









DS_20141011_1762207 by serdiana, on Flickr














Ialomicioara Cave in Bucegi Mountains by cod_gabriel, on Flickr











DS_20141011_1556001 Bușteni by serdiana, on Flickr












Beauty in Solitude by mircea2309, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Reservoir​







Lake Vidra by roxana_diaconu, on Flickr

















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

Comana Nature Park










landscape with boat by *OpenEyes*, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains Nature Park











500 years old Abies tree by paleo_bear, on Flickr










biking in romania by oe5reo, on Flickr











Cindrel mountain by EliFaf, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Vidra Reservoir​
> 
> 
> 
> ...












PRIMEVAL said:


> Comana Nature Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Cindrel Mountains Nature Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery and Pietreni village, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

Bistrița Monastery and Pietreni village, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​





romaniape2roti.blogspot.ro​


*Bistrița Monastery* It is situated at the foot of Arnota Massif, which was once part of Buila - Vântarurarița Massif but later was separated from it by the River Costești, millions of years ago. 

The monastery is certified in 1494 but older (the chapel outside the walls dates from 13th century). In present form, the monastery (church and fortress) dates from 1855, being built in Neoromanesque style.

























































*Former 44 Izvoare (44 Springs) Skete in Pietreni* - certified in 1701 (church must been built shortly before), it was a "metoc" (affiliated settlement) of Bistrița Monastery. The place is surrounded by prehistorical forests and filled with many water sources (since the name), including mineral springs known only locally.












































*Grămești wooden church* - situated in Grămești, a hamlet of Pietreni, built in 1664


























*Ciorobești church* in Pietreni, built around 1750



























*House in Pietreni and view toward Buila Massif*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube in Mehedinți County*

Danube in Mehedinți County​







Somewhere downstream Turnu Severin



Starcul Mare (Cenusiu) - Ardea Cinerea by shoricelu♂♫☼☺, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord - 26th October 2014*

Eforie Nord - 26th October 2014












14-10-26 (3) by Matou82, on Flickr

















14-10-26 (2) by Matou82, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măgura, foothills of Piatra Craiului*

Măgura, foothills of Piatra Craiului










Autumn In Carpathians , Romania by Adrian Nicolae Per, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan Highway













poze by montaniardu, on Flickr













Transfagarasan by mefisto_r2000, on Flickr

















Balea Lac by nadina.stroia, on Flickr














primavara-1110085 by montaniardu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​




MY PHOTOS ​



Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall & Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

Cozia Monastery​









Church built in 1388, fortress from 14th century. Paintings inside the church from 16th-18th centuries. Well in th courtyard built in 1512.




0035.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr














0055.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr











0053.-2012-07-24.- Monasterio de Cozia a.1386-88 Caciulata (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Hârlău, the Moldavian Plateau*

Around Hârlău, the Moldavian Plateau​






An area at the limit between Iași and Botoșani counties, with the most extensive forested area from the Romanian part of the Moldavian Plateau.

harlau625.wordpress.com 1 2 3 4​





*Maxut* - the village was founded by Maxut, a Greek from Istanbul that was brought into Moldavia in 1685 by the then ruler of the principality and received some high functions in state.


























*Balș Monastery* - is situated in a clearing deep in the forests, at the end of an 8 km long forestry road. It was established in 1776 by the boyar whose name it bears - Balș. The present church is from 1819.














































*Lacuri Monastery* - built before 1724, is also situated in a clearing in the forests.












































*Hârlău* - the town (population 10,905) is certified in 1384, here being a Princely Court. Between 1804 and 1835 was the capital of Hârlău County, now shared between Iași and Botoșani counties.


There are two old churches in locality, the church of the Princely Courrt (in photo), built in present form in 1492 snd another church from 1535.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Bistrița, Transylvania*

Around Bistrița, Transylvania











0210.-2012-07-25.- Carretera de Targu Mures a Bistrita (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​








*Boga Valley*

Anita​



















florinmaghiar.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​

*Near Cetățile Ponorului Cave*

























*Other sights* - some of these places may not be inside the limits of the Park, nevertheless, in its vicinity.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest











televiziune-alpha by lucianf, on Flickr










Sf. Dumitru (interior) by nicubunu.photo, on Flickr










Patriarchal Cathedral, Bucharest, 1656-58, iconostasis (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr












Interior, Biserica Stavropoleos by nicubunu.photo, on Flickr










Biserica Bucur Ciobanul by nicubunu.photo, on Flickr










Around Bucharest by Rula Sibai, on Flickr











Bucharest last night by Rula Sibai, on Flickr








Bucharest-Old City-Saturday night by HORIA STANICEL, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Praid / Parajd, Székely Land, Transylvania​








The village, the Salt Canyon and the Salt Mine. 


With over 400,000 tourists each year, is the most visited salt mine in Romania and one of the most visited objectives of any kind.




Untitled by Remus Rigo, on Flickr














Parajd by szabibacsi, on Flickr












The Salt Mine of Parajd (Erdely, Transylvania) by GOBLIN EMPIRE, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dersca, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

Dersca, Botoșani County, Moldavia​








The village (5,122 inhabitants) is situated right on the border with Ukraine, the two countries being separated by Prut River. 


Across the river, nevertheless, the area is not inhabited by Ukrainians the 32,300, people are 93% Romanians (according to the Ukrainian census). This territory is called Hertza Region and was annexed from Romania by the soviet union in 1940 together with Northern Bukovina. The reason for taking Hertza from Romania had the sole purpose of making the new border look more "round" on map, thus hidding the injustice.















harlau625.wordpress.com 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Șiria / Világos, Zarand Mountains, Crișana*

Near Șiria / Világos, Zarand Mountains, Crișana​









Certified in 1169, Șiria village was in 14th century the capital of a cnezat (dukedom). The village and all the region is commanded by the ruins of the 13th century citadel situated on a hill, at the limit between Zarand Mountains and the Pannonian Plain. 




Vinyards at the edge of Zarand Mts. by Erika Szabo, on Flickr












Edge of Zarand Mts. and Şiria village by Erika Szabo, on Flickr











Şiria Castle (13 cent.) by Erika Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Palace of the Ministry of Agriculture (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Statue (1963) of Mihai Eminescu by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Cantacuzino Palace (1901, now George Enescu Museum) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

Land of Hațeg, Transylvania​










27 minutes presentation (mostly aerial footage) of one of Romania zones with richest history and finest natural heritage. Land of Hațeg is the area situated between the Dacian and Roman capitals of Dacia, and where the oldest romanian churches survive and is surrounded by the wildest mountains in Europe (in terms of biodiversity).




110237228


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fãgãra
By Marie Hautcoeur








*​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sibiu 
By Marie Hautcoeur







*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church of Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest*

Church of Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest​







Built initially on an islet in the middle of a lake (now with a strip of earth built to connect it with the mainland), is the largest monastery from Muntenia by number of inhabitants, with over 150 nuns. It was established in 1813 as a female counterpart to the male Cernica Monastery (found across the Cernica Forest), by the then Cernica's abbot. The monastery has the aspect of a village, with the main church (rebuilt in 1943) surrounded by 19th century houses.





Pasarea Monastery-Romania by HORIA STANICEL, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

Neamț Monastery











0428.-2012-07-27.- Monasterio de Neamt s.XV Neamt (Rumanía) by ivanvieito, on Flickr​











H​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Vâlcea County*

Some places in Vâlcea County​





cosas-decoco.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​




*Horezu Monastery* - view from courtyard through the gate. The chapel in second photo dates from 13th century. The little churh on mountain in third photo dates from 18th century and belongs to one of monastery's three hermiatges.





























*Măldărești* - view from Greceanu Kula (fortified manor house), 16-18th century and door of Duca Kula (1827)











































*Bistrița Monastery and Bistrița Gorges*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three villages in Odorhei Depression, Székely Land*

Three villages in Odorhei Depression, Székely Land​









*Dealu / Oroszhegy*


Adorjáni Attila​













*Sâncrai / Székelyszentkirály*


Mihály Szabó​
























*Zetea / Zetelaka*


Tom Portschy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains​








adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pleșa / Plesza, Polish village in Bukovina*

Pleșa / Plesza, Polish village in Bukovina​








A village with 206 inhabitants, all but one Catholic Polish. 


In 1835, Polish highlanders from overcrowded Kaliczanki near Cernăuți asked and obtained permission to colonize the uninhabited land between Solca and Ilișești. Plesza was founded on top of a hill, an unusual choice for the area, where villages are situated in valleys. The church, situated on the highest point of the village, dates from 1904.





IMG_6024 by iBenster, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Dumbrava, Alba County, Transylvania*

Near Dumbrava, Alba County, Transylvania










Golden fields by carmen_d_cluj, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​







dragosciobanu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​








Peter Lengyyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​









Peter Lengyel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer Păpușa Mountains​







Surface 500 km²
Lenght: 12 km
Maximum height: 2,469 m


Jean Domnaru​








































































































































*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*



alexandratesa.ssrci.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​








The extraordinary thick *Carpathian Forest*. Two hundreds years ago, this is how most of the Romania was looking, even large plain areas.


a-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro 1 2​































































​














*The foothills of the range*




Piatra Craiului-70d-6512 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr









Piatra Craiului-70d-6535 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr









Piatra Craiului-70d-6509 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr











Piatra Craiului-70d-6621 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr










Piatra Craiului-70d-6658 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr










Piatra Craiului-5D-09922 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rădăuți, Bukovina*

Rădăuți, Bukovina​








With a population of 22,145, is the third city in Suceava County. 


In 1360, was built by Bogdan I the *Bogdana Monastery* (the church at the beginning of the movie) that served as necropolis for the first six rulers of Moldavia. At the beginning of 15th century, the church became the seat of the bishopric of Upper Land (Bukovina).


After the establishment of the Austrian rule in 1775, the village was transformed into an urban center and was colonized with Germans and Jews, starting to resemble a Galician town.

From 19th century to the WW2, the Romanians, Germans and Jews represented each one aproximatively a third of the population. Because both Germans and the Jews were speaking German, Rădăuți was the most Germanized locality of Bukovina. In October 1941, all Jews present in Rădăuţi (more than 10,000) were deported to concentration camps in Transnistria.























*The Great Jewish Temple* - 1883


Wikipedia​























































*Aerial panorama*



vali_ol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina Aerials*

Bukovina Aerials​




svnews.ro 1 2 3​


*Sucevița Monastery*













































*Putna Monastery*

























*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

Comana Nature Park










COMANA-04635 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâncrăieni / Csíkszentkirály, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Sâncrăieni / Csíkszentkirály, Székely Land, Transylvania











Long way to church by Micadu.ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​







Ion Lera​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden churches in Șurdești and Plopiș, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

Wooden churches in Șurdești and Plopiș, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania














Șurdești - built in 1766, 54 m tall.

Plopiș - 1798.


110397379


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park











D300_2009-05-05_Eselnita_3-5_mai_2009_Vol_III__NOR6736.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr














D300_2009-05-05_Eselnita_3-5_mai_2009_Vol_II__NOR6180.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr











D300_2009-05-05_Eselnita_3-5_mai_2009_Vol_I__NOR5933.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr







D300_2009-05-05_Eselnita_3-5_mai_2009_Vol_I__NOR5948.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr









D300_2009-05-05_Eselnita_3-5_mai_2009_Vol_II__NOR6212.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​







npm.pl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta













Danube Delta. Mila 23 Channel by Cost3l, on Flickr















blog.paralela45.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

Țibleș Mountains









View from Arcer Peak, Tibles Mountains. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me​







First Photo: "Constantin Tănase" Revue Theater, built in 1934-1940.

Video: actor Constantin Tănase (1880-1945) in movie made in 1932.



Bucharest: "Constantin Tănase" Revue Theater (1934-1940) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr



































Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Belgium Embassy by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Batoș / Biutš (Botsch), Mureș County, Transylvania*

Batoș / Biutš (Botsch), Mureș County, Transylvania​






Certified in 1319, the village was founded by Saxon serfs. 

Since 16th century, is mentioned as an important region of wine making. 

In 1672, Armenians settled the locality. In 1776 there were 811 Lutheran Saxons and 826 Armenians. Up to 1944, was majoritary Saxon village, then the Germans were relocated to Germany.

The locality is commanded by the silhouette of the Lutheran church, built in 1380-1450.





Crama Liliac by Alina Iancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia Monastery











Cozia by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park: Șugău Gorges​









Șugău Gorges is one of park's main attractions, and a natural reserve.




bogdanberea.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians











Strange land by CameliaTWU, on Flickr













Mud volcanoes by CameliaTWU, on Flickr











Very short train by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church in Pătrăuți, Bukovina*

Church in Pătrăuți, Bukovina


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Landscapes and characters from Northwest Romania*

Landscapes and characters from Northwest Romania​








Zoltan Kalmar 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains











Ciucas Mountains by craciun9999, on Flickr











DSC_6104_stitch by craciun9999, on Flickr​









[URL="http://hcampian.blogspot.ro/2008/11/ciucas-ocolul-zaganului-prin-valea.html"hcampian.blogspot.ro[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​







pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley from Vatra Dornei to Izvoru Muntelui*

Bistrița Valley from Vatra Dornei to Izvoru Muntelui










Beszterce völgye by lraul06, on Flickr









Beszterce völgye by lraul06, on Flickr









Beszterce völgye by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









PaulIon 1 2​



































val+​



















Arpasul stream in the Fagaras Mountains by r3vision, on Flickr













Untitled by ArsenyGurevich, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Athenaeum (1888) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

PA210095-001 by mmutlutr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

201203Q23 by line.sight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bucharest's Old Town by marirom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The palace of the Romanian Parliament*

The palace of the Romanian Parliament by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Casa Poporului, ballroom*

201203O60 by line.sight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

bucharest-brasov by tyrone11, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Biserica Sf. Elefterie Vechi by *skiagraphia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for intention but please:


- respect the *1,600 pixels format* of all the photos, as was done in the last 200 pages

- post only photos of *lesser known objectives or aspects*, to mantain thread's interestingness. You posted some very common views of Bucharest and one of the photos you posted is taken by me today and is already posted on the previous page

- if you want to contribute to this thread, spend some time *watching as much as possible from the previous pages*, to familiarize yourself with the specific of this thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*From previous page*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Făgăraș Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...














PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The new Agigea Bridge*

The new Agigea Bridge​







Claboo Media 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​








isimion.blogspot.ro1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park: the Dacian Fortress from Costești*

Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park: the Dacian Fortress from Costești












Romania de vis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway











D50_2007-06-27_Transfagarasan_27_iun_2007_Transfagarasan 27 iun 2007 DSC_2958.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr
















Transfagarasan by dariejoean, on Flickr










D50_2007-12-01_Transfagarasan_1_dec_2007_Transfagarasan 01 dec 2007 DSC_5294.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerial potpourri











110826493​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Prahova - the most spacious salt mine in the world*

Slănic Prahova - the most spacious salt mine in the world












D5100_2012-09-08_Slanic-Cheia-Predeal_08_sep_2012__DSC0829.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr











D5100_2012-09-08_Slanic-Cheia-Predeal_08_sep_2012__DSC0843.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains*

Slănic - Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains​










Hotel Venus slanic Moldova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​








First photo: Pișătorii Waterfall. Beside the area along the defile, the park includes hundreds of square km of wild, uninhabited inland mountains covered in Submediterranean jungle.





Under the vulcano by Cristian Ştefănescu, on Flickr











clisura dunarii by mateilaudoniu, on Flickr













cliffside due by lukasenko.o, on Flickr







clisura dunarii by mateilaudoniu, on Flickr











clisura dunarii by mateilaudoniu, on Flickr









veliki kazan ne by lukasenko.o, on Flickr











veliki kazan sw by lukasenko.o, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains​






6,400 km² of wilderness


Adrian Borda​















Borszéki-hágó by lraul06, on Flickr​







blogger.com​
















































sargakereszt.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir 











Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr
















Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate: Chapel (1723) and Gate (1650) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate: Residence of the Patriarch (1650-1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Antim Monastery: Council Palace (1912) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Antim Monastery: Gate Tower (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Izvor Bridge by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Luigi Cazzavilan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Palace (1925) of the Roman Catholic Metropolitanate  by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Roman Catholic Metropolitan Palace (1925) and St. Joseph Cathedral (1875) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

Vâlcan Mountains​







They are 55 km long, occupy 900 km² and reach 1,946 m. Together with Șureanu Mountains, is the Romanian ranges with the most variated landscapes (landforms and hidrography) and one of the least visited ranges in Romania.

In second photo in foreground is Vâlcan Mountains (Oslea Massif) and in background the Retezat Mountyains.




Let me take you far away.... by Tudor G., on Flickr










Silence by Tudor G., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni, Sinaia and Bucegi Mountains*

Bușteni and Sinaia​






*Bușteni*




Sinaia RO by P.Muerth, on Flickr








D300_2010-09-25_Busteni_23-25_sep_2010_Vol_III__ART2663.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr​










*Sinaia*



Peles Castle by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr










D5100_2012-09-16_Sinaia_15-16_sep_2012__DSC1903.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr











D5100_2012-09-16_Sinaia_15-16_sep_2012__DSC1578.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr​














*Ialomicioara Cave Monastery*


D300_2010-09-25_Busteni_23-25_sep_2010_Vol_IV__ART2937.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​








Bucovina Turism​




































*Humor Monastery*



Man. Humor by lraul06, on Flickr












Man. Humor by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A1 Motorway between Sibiu and Sebeș, Transylvania*

A1 Motorway between Sibiu and Sebeș, Transylvania​









vasilerosciuc.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​









C[t[lin Pobega​



























































*Mushrooms in Retezat*


106204694


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

Lake Razelm











drumurilenoastre.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The green heaven of Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains*

The green heaven of Bodoc / Bodoki Mountains​








They cover 400 km² and are situated between the Târgu Secuiesc Depression and Baraolt Mountains, being separated from that range by the defile of upper Olt River. The highest point is 1,241 m.

Like all the mountains in Székely Land, the nature is pure and the forests thrive with wild animals, some of the Natura 2000 sites for large carnivores being here.


Older post with Bodoc Mountains: 10414



Kilátás a Bodok-csúcsról by lraul06, on Flickr












Bodoki-hegység by lraul06, on Flickr











Bodok-csúcs by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Autumn in Danube Delta












First photo: Tulcea




fishermen boats, danube river, tulcea, romania by Druxillis, on Flickr











canal, delta dunarii by Druxillis, on Flickr











canal, delta dunarii by Druxillis, on Flickr









canal, delta dunarii by Druxillis, on Flickr









canal, delta dunarii by Druxillis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Radu Cristian Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Colțea Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Exploring Vrancea's Wilderness*

Exploring Vrancea's Wilderness​











> _A three day MTB trip that followed the main ridge of the Vrancea Mountains. We climbed from Intorsura Buzaului - as far as the train could take us and ended up in Onesti, NE of where we left_.



Vrancea Mountains extend on 1,500 km² and reach 1784 m.



111254250


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve: Horses' Waterfall*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve: Horses' Waterfall













111250236


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

Suhard Mountains










suhard by bronislavsmesny, on Flickr











2011-08-29 16.21.01 by claudiu timu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț










_DSC0153 by dariusgrigoras, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​









Razvan M​





































transfagarasan road by montaniardu, on Flickr











transfagarasan road by montaniardu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains 









DSC_2302 by Kaigara Online, on Flickr











Muntii Macin 2 by bogdangirtan1, on Flickr













DSC_5536 by Kaigara Online, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania​





MY PHOTOS ​



Gherla - Mihai Viteazu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla - Mihai Viteazu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla - Lierty square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla - Lierty square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla - Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla - Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg











Long projections over the mist by Madalin Ciortea, on Flickr








Untitled by AdjaFong, on Flickr











Carolina Fortress in a sunny day by Madalin Ciortea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda*

Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda










Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr












Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr









Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr









Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr










Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr












Csíkszereda , Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr











Landscape by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains: Taia Gorges*

Șureanu Mountains: Taia Gorges​








The gorges are situated next to the city of Petrila




Caile Taii Petrila -ROMANIA by imarianraul, on Flickr









Caile Taii Petrila -ROMANIA by imarianraul, on Flickr








Caile Taii Petrila -ROMANIA by imarianraul, on Flickr











Caile Taii Petrila -ROMANIA by imarianraul, on Flickr













Caile Taii Petrila -ROMANIA by imarianraul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​








Radu Aramă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​








Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif: "Bears' Abyss" Depression*

Piatra Mare Massif: "Bears' Abyss" Depression​









Boloni Sabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​









*The monastery* with the two adjoined courtyards: the original complex built in 1690 - on the right - and the complex built in 1846 - on the left.


Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati​






















*The gondola to Cota 1400*




Station de Sinaia by @bibiweb, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seasons in Bukovina*

Seasons in Bukovina​








*Rarău Mountains*




Rarau Mt. by Bastiaan Duncan, on Flickr​












Monitorul de Suceava​














Dorin Lucian Sveduneac​















*Moldovița* - the stem train and the Unesco monastery


Dorin Lucian Sveduneac 1 2​






































*Baia: the "White Church"* was built after the Battle of Baia in 1467


Monitorul de Suceava​






















*Other sights*



Sunrise in Bucovina by Bastiaan Duncan, on Flickr












Bucovina by Bastiaan Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










Ceahlau - noiembrie 2014 by Apachioara, on Flickr










Ceahlau - noiembrie 2014 by Apachioara, on Flickr











Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr













Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains











Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr













Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr














Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr












Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr










Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges*

Caraș Gorges​








Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park

Cătălin Pobega​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park










Piatra Craiului-5D-00049 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr













Piatra Craiului-70d-6370 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr












Piatra Craiului-70d-6294 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr










Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr


















Piatra Craiului-70d-6564 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr​
















Boloni Szabolcs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca: Central Park*

Cluj-Napoca: Central Park​







MY PHOTOS ​


Central Park history begins in 1827, when the organization Women Charity Association (Jóltevő Asszony Egyesület) rented land where the desert in order to establish a place of recreation.On May 1, 1838 it was estabilished the City Comission for the Park that took over the activity of the Women's Charity Association.

The park was opened to the public in the early 1830s, initially under the name of Népkert (People's Park).
In its current form the Central Park is the result of materialisation of the project developed by Samuel Hermann in 1840.The works were spread over a long period of time, until the 1870s.

In 1871, after the project of Anton Kagerbauer, it was landscaped the lake in the center of the complex.In the vicinity of the lake, are grouped buildings "Chios" and "Casino", erected by architect Lajos Pakey in 1897, which marks the lanmarks of the park. The architecture of these two buildings is eclectic, being erected at the same time.



The Casino (1897, arh. Lajos Pakey)



Cluj-Napoca (Central Park: The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr








Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through Dobruja*

Road through Dobruja​








Constanta City Walking Guide​

























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea and Danube Delta*

Tulcea and Danube Delta









fotograf tulcea iulian (12) by certaas, on Flickr













Tulcea din avion - Copy by certaas, on Flickr











fotografescu (247) by certaas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani / Kelemen Mountains: God's Throne*

Călimani / Kelemen Mountains: God's Throne​








ketkereken.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Micloșoara / Miklósvár, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Micloșoara / Miklósvár, Székely Land, Transylvania​







The village (509 Hungarians, 2 Romanians) is the oldest certified settlement from Székely Land, being mentioned in 1211 as border fortress between the territory of the Teutonic Knights and the rest of the Kingdom of Hungary. Today's castle was started in the 1500s as a hunting manor for the family and still contains many Renaissance elements. 


The Kálnoky Family is documented in village since 1252. They belong to the oldest magnates of Transylvania. Their ancestor Akadás was the first chieftain of a Szekler tribe to appear in history. His son Vincent was mentioned as Szekler chief and "Comes" in 1252 AD. 


The communist regime confiscated the property, which was retroceded after 1989 to the last descendant, the present Count, who was born abroad but established in Transylvania and transformed the castle into a guest house, especially for foreign tourists that want to experience a place on the border of civilisation.


Like all the villages in Székely Land, Miklósvár is a treasure of ancient customs and traditional architecture situated in pristine nature. The place, at the edge of Baraolt Mountains, is the spot with the highest concentration of bears in Transylvania and second in Romania.






Miklosvar by Simon LP - Back from travelling, on Flickr










The Manor house - Miklosvar by Paul.White, on Flickr










P1090259 by lászló jános2, on Flickr







Transylvania May 2014 by  ~U&M~, on Flickr











Transylvania May 2014 by  ~U&M~, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Valley*

Lotru Valley​







*Documentary about the creation of Lotru Hydroenergetic system*, a complex of dams and water captions built on Lotru and some of its tributaries in 1965-1972. Despite the cheerful tone of the film, the construction of these dams was in fact a terrible ecological crime, with landscapes and precious ecosystems being destroyed for ever. Nevertheless, the film contains many beautiful images of nature, so it worths wathing it.

























*Lotru Gorges*

plecatdeacasa.net​







































*Mălaia Reservoir*




DN 7A Voineasa Petrosani DSCN3122 by chionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Churches of four villages near Alba Iulia, Transylvania*

Churches of four villages near Alba Iulia, Transylvania​








These villages are situated in the foothills of Trascău Mountains, in one of Transylvania's oldest wine regions. Except Ighiel, the other three, as well as other villages around, have been founded by Saxon colonists in late 12th century, being the oldest German villages in Transylvania. Later, they were depopulated by Germans and became Romanian or Hungarian villages.






*Ighiel* - the Orthodox wooden church dates from1750

*Șard / Sárd / Schard* - the Germans are mentioned up to 16th century, after that the population becoming Hungarian and Romanian, with the two communities switching few times the position as majoritary group. The Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church replaced an older one in Romanesque style, built in 13th century by the then German population. It will be demolished and rebuilt Gothic in 14-15th century, when the population was still German and Catholic and will be modified in 18th century, when was already in the possession of the Hungarian Calvinist community.

*Ighiu / Magyarigen / Grabendorf* - the Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church was built on the place of the older Evangelical (Saxon Lutheran) church, from the former remaining the fortified walls surrounding it. The present church dates from 1783 and is in Roccoco style.

*Cricău / Boroskrakkó / Krakau* - the Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church was built around the year 1200 by the then German Catholic population. Rgw surrounding fortifications date from early 16th century.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains: Buzău Valley*

Buzău Mountains: Buzău Valley











Valea Buzaului by adrianaman2407, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​









basilica.ro​





































Millennium Church in Timisoara, Romania by Cristian.Jula, on Flickr













Timisoara by ilie.sirbu, on Flickr









Sinagoga din Cetate , Timisoara. by alin25_03_91, on Flickr












Piata Victoriei , Timisoara. by alin25_03_91, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​








A drone film that reveals the volumetry of the eastern slopes of Bucegi
























Mountain lakes landscape photography by tudorverde, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​








Victor Dinu​




























q 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The new president of Romania: Klaus Iohannis*

The new president of Romania: Klaus Iohannis​






Iohannis is a Transylvanian Saxon by ethnicity, and as such a member of the oldest of the groups among Romania's German minority, which settled in Transylvania in the 12th century. He is a physics teacher by professional background. 


Born in a house in the historical center of Sibiu, since 2000 he has served as mayor ofthis city. He has been re-elected by landslide votes in 2004 and 2008. Iohannis is widely credited with turning his city into one of Romania's most popular tourist destinations, and the city was declared as European Capital of Culture in 2007. 


At the 2014 presidential election he qualified second on the first round held on 2nd November, and first on the second round, on 16 November (second round) 2014, against the representant of the so-called social democratic party, victor ponta. The people who voted for Klaus as president represent the young and more educated urban population, espeially from Transylvania, Bucharest and the richer zones of Romania.




gandul.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călărași and the Borcea Branch of Danube*

Călărași and the Borcea Branch of Danube












Vizita in judetul Calarasi – 07.05.2014 (25) by Victor Ponta, on Flickr











DSCF0751 by meg4joohhn, on Flickr










Calarasi by meg4joohhn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Primeval nice pictures,
I will suggest if you can post it in small size, 
when I try to open the tread it take so long to down load the pictures, if someone has not strong internet signal, it will take quite time and can freeze the computer

:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*



jose l. said:


> Primeval nice pictures,
> I will suggest if you can post it in small size,
> when I try to open the tread it take so long to down load the pictures, if someone has not strong internet signal, it will take quite time and can freeze the computer
> 
> :cheers:


I explained around one year ago when I switched to this large format that I'm not thinking to renounce to it. I'd rather renounce at posting photos on SSC 

Most people have fast enough internet connection and limiting the amount of information (larger photos = more information) to confort some who don't is not useful, as there are ways of seeing the photos without loading the entire page, like opening each post individually etc.



Arad​







First photo: *Simeon Stâlpnicul (Symeon the Stylite) Monastery* situated in Gai Neighborhood, was built by the Orthodox Romanians in 1762 in Baroque style. Is a building with an "L" plan, on wing being the church and the other wing being the residence of the Orthodox bishops. The wooden church dates from 18th century and was brought from a village in the area.




Manastirea Sf.Simion Stalpnicul ,Gai-Arad-Romania by monica braig, on Flickr​















*Other sights in city*



Arad 493 by paul.haywood26, on Flickr












Arad by sowhat63, on Flickr













Arad - Romania "Piata Mare" by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr











#arad #holiday #work by sonaral_82, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț











Ovidiu Slătineanu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

Cozia Monastery








2014-07-11 Cozia-22 by Mihai Enescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










Ovidiu Slătineanu[/SIZE]​














Claudiu Mircea Bârliba​
















Anca Oltean​






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg










Cluj-Napoca at night by alxandru555, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​








 Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









In the last photo, the Olt Valley downstream of Cozia Massif (including the city of Râmnicu Vâlcea on the horizon line) is seen illuminated underneath a low altitude layer of louds.





Muntii Cozia by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr









Muntii Cozia by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr











Muntii Cozia by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr












Muntii Cozia by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr















Muntii Cozia by SilviuPantiru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Sălaj County*

Some places in Sălaj County​









*Carastelec / Kárásztelek* - 1,048 Hungarians, 107 Romanians, 8 Roma




Carastelec by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​



















*Măeriște* - contemporary Orthodox church




Untitled by Ady Negrean, on Flickr











Untitled by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​



















*Mălădia*



The old church in my village by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​














*Porolissum* - the Roman amphiteater



Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​





zigzagprinromania.com 1 2 3 4​



*Dorna River* - a tributary of Bistrița (called Bistrița Aurie on the upper sector), spilling into the latter in the resort town of Vatra Dornei (the resort is visible in photo)

























*Putna Monastery* - 15-18th centuries




























*Suceava* - first photo: the Administrative Palace built in 1904, during the last years of the Austrian rule. Second photo: Zamca Armenian Monastery, 1606












































*Rarău Mountains*


Dorin Lucian Sveduneac​


























[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine











Szászváros - Tordai sóbánya - Tordai hasadék - 7543 by CsabX, on Flickr













Szászváros - Tordai sóbánya - Tordai hasadék - 7510 by CsabX, on Flickr










Szászváros - Tordai sóbánya - Tordai hasadék - 7587 by CsabX, on Flickr











Szászváros - Tordai sóbánya - Tordai hasadék - 7499 by CsabX, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park










Mountain Sunset by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr










Multistrat by Apachioara, on Flickr












Ceahlau - noiembrie 2014 by Apachioara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes: the village and the pass, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Tulgheș: the village and the pass, Székely Land, Transylvania​








The village is one of the few majoritary - Romanian settlements in Harghita County, being inhabited by 2,180 Romanians, 963 Hungarians and 23 Roma. It is situated on Bistricioara Valley, a 68 km long river that springs in Călimani Mountains in Transylvania, crosses the Carpathians and spills into Bistrița (in fact in Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir) in Moldavia.

The village is in a small depression created by four ranges that meet here: Giurgeu Mountains to the west, Hășmaș Mountains to the south, Bistrița Mountains to the northeast, Ceahlău to the east.

The locality started to develop in 18th century, because of the timber rafting, the wood from Transylvania being transported toward Danube on Bistricioara and then on Bistrița and further on Siret, in Moldavia.

Tulgheș Pass was and still is one of the main connection routes across the Eastern Carpathians, between Transylvania and Moldavia.





Panorama 2 (2) by alex_husariu, on Flickr












tulghes pan 1 by alex_husariu, on Flickr












DSCF8029 by alex_husariu, on Flickr













DSCF8043 by alex_husariu, on Flickr​













*Ceahlău seen from distance*



DSCF7985 by alex_husariu, on Flickr










Panorama 4 by alex_husariu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brâncoveni Monastery, the Oltenian Plain*

Brâncoveni Monastery, the Oltenian Plain​








The village of Brâncoveni is the homeland of Brâncoveni boyar family, that gave Wallachia two of its greatest rulers, Matei Basarab (1632-1654) and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1688-1714), both being born here.

Brâncoveni Monastery, surrounded by the vast Oltenian Plain, was a residential - religious complex established by Brâncoveni Family in 16th century. The present fortress of cells dates from 1634 while the main church is from 1699, being painted inside in 1704.

Constantin Brâncoveanu spent his childhood and teenage years inside the walls of the monastery. Between 1721-1727, when Oltenia was under Austrian occupation, the monastery was used as barracks by the foreign army.



an1954.wordpress.com​



















































turistintaramea.blogspot.ro​






​

















*Tombstones from the former Văcărești Monastery* displayed in Brâncoveni Monastery's museum. Văcărești was the largest and finest monastery in Wallachia, built in 1716-1736 near Bucharest and demolished by ceaușescu in 1986.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta












la-partizani.blogspot.ro​





























































































































dragosciobanu.rol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lainici Monastery and the Defile of Jiu*

Lainici Monastery and the Defile of Jiu​








ojccc.org​

















Nelu Marțian​



















Cu trenul prin Defileul Jiului by Allex George, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șinca Veche old growth forest​








dorupanaitescu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Teghii, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Gura Teghii, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia​









Wooden church from 1876. the village is known for its high, spectacular suspended foot bridges across Bâsca Roziliei River



armin79.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săcele, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Săcele, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​







Evening and night in Transylvania is fantastic! Such a feeling of security in this land defended by the "walls" of Carpathians, such a mystic atmosphere recalling many known and unknown nations that lived or passed through here over time ... I'm happy I had the occasion to travel extensively through this incredible territory, including long (20 - 40 km / day) walking trips through villages, hills and mountains, discovering fabulous natural historical and cultural treasurtes, meeting great people and having lot of extraordinary experiences. I can assure you that Transylvania and Romania is much more than you see in these photos, more beauty, nature full of life, more knowledge and magic, like a never ending story.



armin79.wordpress.com​


----------



## dezet75 (Feb 19, 2013)

Everything written above is truth!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Saxon Land and adjacent area in Transylvania*



dezet75 said:


> Everything written above is truth!


Thank you!




Noticing that several members prefer to visit some other threads where I post and where are lesser photos, I came to the conclusion that I was wrong, there are more people who find dificult to load the pages of this thread so I decided to take these measures:


- from now on, maps will be displayed as thumbnails. They also will be positioned on top pf the post, between the title and the description / photos

- the number of photos will be reduced as much as possible and some of them too will be displayed as thumbnails, clickable for the full, 1600 pixels version.


With these measures, I hope the size (memory) of the pages will be reduced significantly.










Some places in Saxon Land and adjacent area in Transylvania​












ciclism.ro​




*Văleni / Dombos / Wouldref (Woldorf)* - a village with 162 Romanians and 26 Hungarians. In 16th century, the German population started to decline, being replaced with Romanian serfs and free Hungarians.





























*Criț / Detschkrets (Kreuzdorf)* - 489 Romanians, 119 Roma, 35 Hungarians, 13 Germans. 


This is what I think is written on the Hungarian Wikipedia page (translated with Google): established by Germans in second half of 13th century, the village belonged to Cârța Abbey between 1332 and 1474. In 18th century, Protestants from Austria have been deported here. As the measures of forced Catholicization continued even here, the Austrian protestants moved into Wallahia and settled at Ciorogârla, near Bucharest.

The present Lutheran church dates from 1830. It replaced a medieval building, remaining the surrounding fortress from 15th century.
























*Bărcuț / Bekokten* - 293 Romanians, 73 Roma, 13 Germans.

The village is situated right on the source of Hârtibaciu River. The fortified church has parts from 1280 and 1500.
















































*Dumbrăveni* - the Armenian - Catholic Cathedral, 1766-1783



] ​















*Road from Blaj to Alba Iulia*


 ​















*Sibiu / Hermanstadt*


 ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Headquarters of National Peasant Party by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Beginning of Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​



​

























alinpopescu.eu​





















Cheile Bicazului by IoanC, on Flickr










Mirror by george.pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​
















Nicu Darie 1 2 3 4 5​


*Bistrița Gorges* and the old church of *Pătrunsa Hermitage*. The church dates from 19th century and the hermitage was founded in 1740



​












*Other sights*



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​









Nivu Darie 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​


*Stânișoara Monastery* and votive cross in the surounding forests




​














*Views toward the Olt River*



​

















*Forest scape*



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve​


​









Rodna Mountains by Dr ,Dreamer, on Flickr

















Sunset in Rodna National Park by sasha_h, on Flickr












Rodna National Park by sasha_h, on Flickr








Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr











Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr​










Doria Constantinescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: George Enescu Museum (Cantacuzino Palace, 1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săgagea, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

Săgagea, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania​



​




Săgacea is a mountain village (1,200 m elevation) with 300 inhabitants that was the center of anticommunist partisans in Apuseni (or Western Carpathians). 



pozepictures.blogspot.ro​




















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​




​









*Rarău Mountains*


Mihai Burlacu​














Marius Busuioc 1 2 3 4​









*Cacica / Kaczyka*















































*Runcu / Рунку* - a village (depending of Cacica commune) inhabited by 118 Romanians, 47 Poles and 41 Ukrainians (Hutsuls)


























*Siret*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​












Claudia Gican​


































abra2000.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​



​






Transalpina by Nikolas Bollenbach, on Flickr












Transalpina by Nikolas Bollenbach, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău village: Kniazes' Palace*

Ceahlău village: Kniazes' Palace​





​





The village has 1558 inhabitants. It is situated at the foot of Ceahlău Massif, two of national park's reserves being on th territory of Ceahlău Commune.


The Kniazes Palace is a 17-19th century ruined residence built by Cantacuzino family inside the Hangu Skete. The origin of the skete is not known, the present church dating from 17th century. The Cantacuzinos bought in 17th century the Hangu skete and built a fortification with walls and towers around the church, transforming it into a religious - feudal complex that served both the monks and the boyar family. In 1830-1840, the Cantacuzinos managed to chase away the monks. Remaining the only owners, they built inside the fortification a fastuous palace.


Today, the fortification and palace are ruins, while the church is preserved and functional.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

Dobruja​






​





Dobruja is the territory with the richest history in Europe, if not entire world, if number of different people, languages, religions and civilisations is counted. This is because of its position on the route of migration from Asia, Northern and Eastern Europe toward Mediterrana. 


Dobruja is also one of the most amazing natural environments, especially because of Danube Delta and and the other floodplain ecosystems along Danube.


The mix between history and nature creates a very spcial feeling.





Wind mill by Matou82, on Flickr







Road by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr









Sunrise by bbic, on Flickr​


















*Lake Techirghiol*



Sunset by bbic, on Flickr​
















*Eforie Nord Resort*



Beautiful Sea And Sky Nature_collection Sky_collection Cloud_collection at Eforie Nord by Silviu.B.Mogosanu, on Flickr​

















*Danube Delta* - home to the northernmost presence of lianas



L Delta du Danube près de Tulcea _1549 (1) by jeanclaude_jaillot, on Flickr​
















*Măcin Mountains*



DSC_5549 by Kaigara Online, on Flickr​


















*Constanța* - ancient Greek - Roman Tomis




132 Constanta Roman Mosaic by RobertSteed, on Flickr









Untitled by alexpiriu, on Flickr​

















*Murfatlar Wine Museum*




Murfatlar M1 Crama Atelier by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​















*Mangalia*



_DSC8877 by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr​



















*Histria* - ancient Greek city



2013-09-16 Constanta Romania Istria (28) by Travel With Olga, on Flickr​



















*Landscape near Enisala*




Dobrudja storm by Matou82, on Flickr​

















*Costinești wreck during storm*




Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm*

Biertan / Birthälm











​






Sunrise on Biertan - sD16A9986_87_88_HDR2b by MichaelsPics, on Flickr











Wehrkirche Biertan/Birthälm 1 by RalphHeger, on Flickr









Biertan, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr














Biertan by Berghean Cosmin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran Castle / Törzburg*

Bran Castle / Törzburg​






​


The most visited objective in Romania




Romania by Eric Borda, on Flickr











Castelul Bran by Belizarie, on Flickr​















*The Bran - Rucăr Pass* between Transylvania and Wallachia, for whose defense the castle was built by Brassovians in 1378


Rucar-Bran - Vedere spre Bucegi - IMGP3975 by ecazamir, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zugreni Gorges, Bistrița and Giumalău Mountains*

Zugreni Gorges, Bistrița and Giumalău Mountains​






​




These are the most spectacular gorges in Bukovina and some of the most spectacular in country, given the big flow of the water course that created them - River Bistrița, though the lenght is pretty small - only 2,5 km.

The valley is here 150 - 200 m wide and the height of the stone walls of the defile vary between 200 - 300 m. 




inbucovina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova*

Craiova​





​







P1000252 by maga998, on Flickr











Biserica Sfanta Treime by maga998, on Flickr









Piata Prefecturii by maga998, on Flickr











Pasajul Universitatii by maga998, on Flickr









DSC00496 by maga998, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​









greenbattle.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif​










Ștefan Nicolescu​




























































*View toward Predeal Resort and Bucegi Mountains*
























*Other views*



agawebs.com​






















































Storcz​


















mistique​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel natural dam lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

Cuejdel natural dam lake, Stânișoara Mountains​




​





The newest and the biggest barrier lake (naturally formed dam) in Romania and perhaps in entire Europe. Appeared in 1978 after landslides and continues to grow in water volume and surface, flooding the forest.





















forumtrenuri.com​












​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mureș Valley at Pietriș, Mureș County, Transylvania*

Mureș Valley at Pietriș, Mureș Chair, Transylvania​



​




A train coming from Târgu Mureș prepares to enter the Mureș Defile, going to the Székely depressions Gheorgheni, Ciuc, then to Brașov and perhaps Bucharest.

In front in distance are seen Călimani Mountains, with the characteristic forested plateau called God's Throne, a good observational point of Mureș Valley and the endless wilderness of Călimani.

The area was part of the Székely chair (comitatus) of Marosszék, then called Maros-Torda County, though in the area of Mureș Valley most of the population was Romanian and German, with the Saxon city of Reghin. 

The area of Reghin is the place of the earliest mention of the presence of Roma people in Transylvania, in 1423. To these days, Mureș County has the highest percentage of Roma in Romania: 6.96%.



Travel I. by Pásztohy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Confessional and architectural diversity in Romania*

Confessional and architectural diversity in Romania​



​



This is a post about both architectural, and historical-confessional diversity. In every country, church architecture is very diverse but in Romania even more, as nowhere else have been historically found so many different confessions and religions at the same time or in successive periods, as well as so many different cultural traditions and influences.


This post is not systematic, it contains only some images that I happened to find during some searches, so several major religions or confessions (like Islam or the Hungarian Calvinism) and architectural styles are not represented here. Also the order of presentation is aleatory.








_Byzantine and Post-Byzantine tradition - Orthodox confession_


*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia* - established in 16th century, the present complex dates from 1635


Cosmin Vâlcu 1 2​

















*Govora Monastery, Oltenia* - established in 14th century, built in present form in 15-17th centuries

























*Săraca Monastery, Banat* - present church from 1443, foundation possibly in 13th century


Arth72​




















*Cozia Monastery* - in present form dates mostly from 1388


Lady-Xythis​




















*Curtea de Argeș Monastery* - the impressive fortified complex was demolished in late 19th century, remaining the church from 1512-1517


stelinaelf​























*Bistrița Monastery, Oltenia* - established in 1494, rebuilt in Neogothic style in 1846-1855


Daeveren​

























_Moldavian Gothic-Byzantine tradition - Orthodox confession_


*Humor Monastery, Bukovina* - the exterior paintings of the church, dating from 1535, in Post-Byzantine style


isabelle13280​




















*Iași: Cetățuia Monastery, Moldavia* - fortified complex from 1668-1672, one of the last example of Moldavian Gothic, that manifested between 14th -17th centuries


honeysunshinetw​
























_Transylvanian Gothic - presented here: buildings belonging to the Roman-Catholic and Lutheran confessions_


*Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania* - the parochial St. Michael church, built in 1390-1447. It passed from Catholics to Lutherans, then to Calvinists and during the Austrian rule was returned to Catholics.


Echshy​






















*Sibiu / Hermannstadt, Transylvania* - the Saxon Lutheran Cathedral built as the Catholic cathedral in 1371-1520


borda​























*Brașov / Kronstadt, Transylvania* - the "Black Church" Lutheran Cathedral, built in 1383-1476 as Catholic Cathedral


isabelle13280​






















_Transylvanian Baroque, Neoclassical and Revival traditions - presented here are buildings belonging to the Roman-Catholic, Unitarian and Greek-Catholic confessions_ 

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Crișana* - the St. Ladislaus Catholic Church was built in 1720-1741


karlikuicsd​























*Târgu Mureș, Transylvania* - the Greek-Catholic Church was built in 1926-1936, being a scaled replica of St. Peter Basilica in Roma.


rox14​






















*Timișoara / Temeswar / Temesvár, Banat* - the Roman-Catholic Church from Elisabetin District was built in 1912-1919 in Neogothic style


Marius Tipa​






















*Rimetea / Torockó, Transylvania* - the Unitarian Church built in 1808.


The Unitarian Church from Transylvania was founded in 1568, most of the believers being Hungarian. The Unitarians from Transylvania and Hungary represent the only branch of Unitarianism not to have adopted a congregationalist polity, remaining quasi-episcopal. According to the 2002 census, there are 66,846 Romanian citizens of the Unitarian faith. Of the total Hungarian minority in Romania, Unitarians represent 4.55%, being the third denominational group after the Calvinists (47.10%) and Roman Catholics (41.20%). The vast majority of church adherents live in Transylvania, mostly between Sighişoara and Odorheiu Secuiesc, more or less around Dârjiu. 













Hun82 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

With some occasion I said that Romania is more beautiful than appears in these photos. When I said that, I had something precise in mind, the fact that few people, at least in Romania, know how to take a photo, what is interesting and photogenic and what not and unfortunately many beautiful things, maybe even the finest, were not captured in images and presented. 


Now I want to recommend you a source of photos (I'm not allowed to post them here) that are correctly done, that present the true beauty of the Romanian mountain nature. Is a blog about alpinism and mountaineering and if you have the patience to surf back some of the 337 pages, you gonna find more and more photos of extraordinary places:

www.silvique.ro







.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă​



​




DSC00298 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați: procession at the Archbishopric of Lower Danube*

Galați: procession at the Archbishopric of Lower Danube​




​



The Archbishopric of Lower Danube (bishopric until 2009) has jurisdiction over Galați and Brăila counties. A bishopric at Brăila is mentioned in 1580, the city being under Turkish rule since 1540. The Bishopric of Lower Danube was established in 1864, some decades after the Peace of Adrianople (1829), when the Ottoman empire was forced to give Brăila and Galați back to Wallachia and Moldavia.

The cathedral in Galați was built in 1906-1917 in Neoromanian style (more photos).





basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș: November aerials*

Maramureș: November aerials​











peterlengyel.wordpress.com​


*Gutâi Mountains: Igniș volcanic plateau* - Igniș is the massif situated north of Baia Mare. Third photo: Mlaștina Vlășchinescu (Vlășchinescu Marhland) Reserve



























































*Gutâi Mountains: Igniș Peak* - 1307 m













































*Gutâi Mountains: Mogoșa Lake and Resort* - an artificial lake and a ski resort




























*Sighetu Marmației* - the outskirts of the city with the new, 7 million Euro worth, water treatment station


























*Ocna Șugatag: Pădurea Crăiască (Royal Forest) Reserve*



























*Rodna Mountains National Park*






























*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest










Église Saint Elie 1814 (2) by BAT Ink Photography, on Flickr












Elefterie by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr









Arc de Triomphe by Nikolas Bollenbach, on Flickr​










basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains: Obcina Feredeu Massif*

Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains: Obcina Feredeu Massif​



​



These mountains cover 2,200 km², the maximum height is 1,588 m and they are 65 km long.

"Obcină" means a long, low hill or mountain and is the specific landscape of Bukovina: long (tens of km) mountains covered in forests with some isolated villages hidden among the undisturbed wilderness. An incredible tranquil immensity.


inbucovina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Day of Romania in Bucharest - by me*

National Day of Romania in Bucharest - by me​







Since 1990, the national day of Romania was held on 1st December, celebrating the Unification of Transylvania with Romania on 1st December 1918, as symbol of unification of all Romanian provinces in that year.

This year, the parade didn't take place on Kiseleff Boulevard as usual, because the Triumphal Arch is under restoration. Instead, the festivites were held in the Constitution Square and the parade took place on Liberty Boulevard that runs through Constitution Square and in front of the Palace of Parliament.




At the Great National Assembly from Alba Iulia on 1st December 1918, representants of Romanians and Germans from all localities in Transylvania, Banat, Crișana and Maramureș, gathered in a great manifestation (100,000 people according to Romanian historians) and expressed through an official document their will to unify these territories with the Romanian Kingdom. Previously in the same year, similar national assemblies in Bessarabia (27th March) and Bukovina (28th November) declared their will to unify with the Romanian Kingdom. Thus, the unification of the western provinces with the Romanian Kingdom was the final act of a process that lead to a common state for all Romanians, for the first time in history.






1st December 2014: National Day of Romania in Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











1st December 2014: National Day of Romania in Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







1st December 2014: National Day of Romania in Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













113272024​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*42 of the finest places in Romania*

42 of the finest places in Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve​








Viorel Zăgrean​


















7munti.ro​














photosfromslovenia-cita.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Day in Oradea*

National Day in Oradea​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta










​





*Nufăru*



Nufaru by lraul06, on Flickr











Nufaru by lraul06, on Flickr











Abandoned ship by lraul06, on Flickr​













*Gorgova*




Gorgova by lraul06, on Flickr​














*Sulina Branch*



Sulina-ág by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Borsec / Borszék Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Around Borsec / Borszék Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania​



​





The resort (population 2,585, 76% Hungarians) is situated at an elevation of 850-950 m in the Borsec Depression, surrounded by Giurgeu, Bistrița and Călimani Mountains.




Borszéki-hágó by lraul06, on Flickr









Borszék by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges​











isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța: the newly refurbished waterfront and the first snow*

Constanța: the newly refurbished waterfront and the first snow​











jurnaldenavetist.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben







Sibiu by Ina Alexandra, on Flickr









Happy Birthday, Romania!!!! by Ina Alexandra, on Flickr









The Lutheran Cathedral of Saint Mary by Ina Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​






*National Day*



La Multi Ani Romania! by rachel_titiriga, on Flickr









1 Decembrie 2014 by Fabian Rusu Photography, on Flickr









1 Decembrie 2014 by Fabian Rusu Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș









Văleni by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr









Valea Cosaului by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr









Breb - un tărâm de basm by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr








Făina: "comoara ascunsă" de pe Valea Vaserului by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr








Biserica de lemn din Breb by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár







1 December.The national day of Romania ,ALBA IULIA -Romania . by imarianraul, on Flickr










1 December.The national day of Romania ,ALBA IULIA -Romania . by imarianraul, on Flickr








1 December.The national day of Romania ,ALBA IULIA -Romania . by imarianraul, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​







Magheru Boulevard decorated for holidays


Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery and Nature Park*

Comana Monastery and Nature Park​


​





*Comana Monastery* - was established in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș as his main foundation and necropolis for him and his family, which didn't happen as he was killed and the body destroyed by Turks. The monastery was rebuilt in 1588 and 1700, from this period dating the fortress. The church in present form is a reconstruction from 1854.



radioromaniacultural.ro​





















*Comana Nature Park*



comana primavara 2014 by canna_fleur, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Primordial Europe: Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Primordial Europe: Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​









domogled-cerna.ro​
















jujea.blogspot.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​







Delta by Maciej Kanicki, on Flickr












IMG_6108 by Maciej Kanicki, on Flickr











IMG_6151 by Maciej Kanicki, on Flickr












IMG_6070 by Maciej Kanicki, on Flickr












Backwater Sontea by Cost3l, on Flickr










Donaudelta by thomaszehender, on Flickr​









boekarest2012.blogspot.ro​
















Vezi Lumea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumârna Pass, Bukovina*

Ciumârna Pass, Bukovina​

​







evening over the Carpathians by Jos Mecklenfeld, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve​


​







Maramures - Romania by iuliansuciu, on Flickr










pe vf ineu by eduard.benedek, on Flickr










The source of life by bogdan., on Flickr











cloud avalanche by bogdan., on Flickr











Parcul național-Munții Rodnei-Borșa by masha mashoveici, on Flickr











sunday morning in the Rodna mountain by bogdan., on Flickr​











raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​











































































clementmedia.ro​



















Attila Janosi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trăisteni, Doftana Valley, Muntenia*

Trăisteni, Doftana Valley, Muntenia​

​





Foothills of Baiului and Grohotiș mountains


Un mes sin sol... sin ti... by Ramon Răican, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​



​





P1020540 by Sile H, on Flickr













P1020501-2 by Sile H, on Flickr​









Octavian Ceama​





































Vezi Lumea 1 2 3 4​




















































































*Valea lui Stan Canyon*


nepotu.ro​

























*Transfăgărășan Highway*



Night view from Balea lake by bogdan., on Flickr​



















*Vidraru Reservoir*


DSCN5460 by romir59, on Flickr









Lake Vidraru by deltavideo88, on Flickr








Făgăraș Mountains - Romania - "Explore"#289 by Mary590, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăzarea / Szárhegy, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Lăzarea / Szárhegy, Székely Land, Transylvania​



​




The village is situated in the Gheorgheni Depression, some km north of Gheorgheni, the historical capital of the Székely Chair with the same name.

Is the finest Renaissance castle in Romania, being built between 1532 - the main residence - and 1632 - the fortified courtyard.



Vezi Lumea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​


​







DSC05540 by popescu_de_padure, on Flickr












DSC05636 by popescu_de_padure, on Flickr













DSC05591 by popescu_de_padure, on Flickr










DSC05530 by popescu_de_padure, on Flickr​










Angela Vasilescu 2 1​
















































lazarlaura-maria.blogspot.ro 1 2​






















































danchitila.wordpress.com​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​












Angela Vasilescu​























































danabaza.blogspot.ro​











































































*Iezer Skete* - 16th century (the fortress) and 18th century (the church). Situated some km outside the park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani / Kelemen Mountains National Park*

Călimani / Kelemen Mountains National Park​










Adrian Hogiu​

















fotobucovina.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​





MY PHOTOS ​


''Romulus Vuia'' Ethnographic Park, the open-air section of the Ethnographic Museum of Transylvania. It opened to the public on April 12, 1929, which makes it the first open-air museum in Roumania.




Farmstead from Cămârzana, Satu Mare couunty, with house built in 1725



Cluj - Romulus Vuia Ethnographic Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Farmstead from Jelna, Bistrița-Năsăud county, with house from 1789, the well was built in 1893



Cluj - Romulus Vuia Ethnographic Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Farmstead from Imper, Harghita county, with house built in 1678



Cluj - Romulus Vuia Ethnographic Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj - Romulus Vuia Ethnographic Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: White Church (1700-1827) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Cercul Militar Național (National Military Club, 1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: National History Museum (Post Palace, 1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: French Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​



​








DSC_5035 by gabytul2000, on Flickr











DSC_5073 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​














*View from the control tower of Iron Gates I Dam*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

Cerna Valley​



​





IMGP6293 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr













IMGP6297 by Geologu 2009, on Flickr












Romania: Baile Herculane, Valea Cernei, Horezu by mares_ionut, on Flickr















Spre cascada Vanturatoarea - Valea Cernei by taviro, on Flickr​










mihaelagui.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben 









_MG_2381a by JoshS1, on Flickr











_MG_2440a by JoshS1, on Flickr










_MG_2449a by JoshS1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Painted Monasteries in Bukovina*

Painted Monasteries in Bukovina















*Sucevița Monastery *- it was built in 1585 by Ieremia Movilă, Gheorghe Movilă and Simion Movilă.The paintings date from around 1601



Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Sucevita by Huo Luobin, on Flickr










Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Sucevita by Huo Luobin, on Flickr












*Voroneț Monastery* - The monastery was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 over a period of 3 months and 3 weeks to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue.



Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Humorlui by Huo Luobin, on Flickr













*Humor Monastery* - It was constructed in 1530 by Voievod Petru Rareş and his chancellor Teodor Bubuiog. The monastery was built over the foundation of a previous monastery that dated from around 1415. The Humor monastery was closed in 1786 and was not reopened until 1990.



Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Humorlui by Huo Luobin, on Flickr










Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Manisteria by Huo Luobin, on Flickr











Bucovina Painted Monasteries: Humorlui by Huo Luobin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











114435029










Bucharest: National Bank (1883-1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Istrate Micescu House (1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established 1847 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established 1847 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Crețulescu Palace (1902, established 1700) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár​


















Sighișoara, Romania by globetrotter yike, on Flickr








Sighișoara, Romania by globetrotter yike, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

Maramureș Mountains








Maramureș Mountains by Ina Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova: 4 Seasons in ''Nicolae Romanescu'' Park*

Craiova: 4 Seasons in ''Nicolae Romanescu'' Park









Parcul Romanescu by maga998, on Flickr









Parcul Romanescu by maga998, on Flickr










Parcul Romanescu by maga998, on Flickr











Parcul Romanescu - Toamna by maga998, on Flickr










Parcul Romanescu - Toamna by maga998, on Flickr











Parcul Romanescu - Iarna by maga998, on Flickr











Parcul Romanescu - Iarna by maga998, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște and Dealu Monastery*

Târgoviște and Dealu Monastery​


​




In video appears the Princely Church of the Court of Târgoviște. This church was built in 1585. 

The Dealu Monastery also appears. The church dates from 1501
























. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​












Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​

​






*View from Rânca Resort*, situated at 1,600 m elevation on the southern, Oltenian side. In distance, the funnels of Rovinari power station are seen, piercing the cloud sea



2014-12-14_08-01-54 by Alin Stancioiu, on Flickr​


















*View from Parâng Resort*, situated on the northern, Transyvanian side, toward the Jiu Valley Depression


airtribune.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Ștefan Nicolescu​





















Take a moment by Maruseru, on Flickr​











pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​


​








Meleaguri mioritice by bogdan., on Flickr​





















*Ciumârna Pass*



Lovely Day by ShtefT, on Flickr​



















*Gura Humorului*




Partia Soimul Gura Humorului 2010 by WhoCares., on Flickr​


















*Dragomirna*



The shortcut to Dragomirna by bogdan., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baiului Mountains​









Angela Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Paris Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Paris Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Geology Museum (1906) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Basil the Great Church (1800) on Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Creditul Funciar Urban Palace (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Izvoru Rece Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​










Delta by Maciej Kanicki, on Flickr











Olguta Channel, Danube. Canalul Olguța by Cost3l, on Flickr














Olguta Channel, Danube. Canalul Olguța by Cost3l, on Flickr










HAIDUCEALA in Delta Dunarii-5D-09548 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr















HAIDUCEALA in Delta Dunarii-5D-09125 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr













HAIDUCEALA in Delta Dunarii-5D-09283 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr













HAIDUCEALA in Delta Dunarii-5D-09372 by Constantin Beraru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​







Vezi Lumea​


































guideinretezatmountains.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă / Boğazköy*

Cernavodă / Boğazköy​



​





The mosque built around 1756


DSC00874 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three villages from Northwest Romania*

Three villages from Northwest Romania​









Zoltan Kalmar 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park: Trescovăț Peak*

Iron Gates Nature Park: Trescovăț Peak​

​



Trescovăt, 755 m altitude, is a peak in Almăj Mountains, the range that borders the Danube for most of its lenght in its defile. Being situated close the the river, the peak offers spectacular landscapes. It is situated close to Svinița / Свињица (a Serbian village on the Romani9an bank), in the southernmost point of the defile, where Danube makes its bend toward north.


The white structure on the Serbian border is the Lepenski Vir museum, protecting _in situ_ the vestiges of the oldest European city and civilisation, that flourished 9 millenia ago, brought by farmers from Near East who found their way into Europe navigating on Danube from its mouth upstream. 


Though is not in Romania, I post a video about this archaeological site and culture, as on the Serbia's thread I already posted one.



Călin Țîru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Eforie Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Eforie Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​


​








morning forest by dorin tudori, on Flickr










Ceahlau Mountains by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​




RIGHT]revistaviata.blogspot.ro[/RIGHT]
















isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​



​





*Vâlsan Valley*, the first river east of Argeș (Vâlsan is 86 km long), is famous for the prehistoric fish called Asprete / Romanichthys valsanicola, that lives only here and survived unchanged in the last 65 million years.

First photo: Brădetu Skete, certified in 1396, with a church with 15th century Byzantine paintings (one of the few Byzantine era churches in Wallachia).














Angela Vasilescu​



































































*Aerials* - second photo may not be with Făgăraș




Carpathian Mountains, Romania by meg4joohhn, on Flickr














Carpathian Mountains, Romania by meg4joohhn, on Flickr​

















*Transfăgărășan Highway*



_MG_2490a by JoshS1, on Flickr













[/url
][url=https://flic.kr/p/q7kaHZ]_MG_2514a by JoshS1, on Flickr​








mihaisblog.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Colțea Church (1702) and Colțea Hospital (founded in 1704, rebuilt in 1898) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: rush hour on Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Ferdinand Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​

​






DSM_4728_mic by nicolaiecostel, on Flickr












DSM_4689_mic by nicolaiecostel, on Flickr













DSM_4716_mic by nicolaiecostel, on Flickr















Timisoara West Station by david.alexandru96, on Flickr














Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr











Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr











Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr













Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr













Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr













Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr















Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr












Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr













Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr













Untitled by david.alexandru96, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​

​





Descent by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​









Angela Vasilescu​



































romania-obiectiveturistice.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​










Călin Țîru​


----------



## cockspert (Aug 14, 2014)

Fantastic as always !


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains: Piatra Vithos Massif*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains: Piatra Vithos Massif​










Oana Camelia Stroescu​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu by me​







Catedrala evanghelică din Sibiu (Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche) by Bogdy89, on Flickr










Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr










Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr











Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr











Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr











Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbenu Dam on Latorița River*

Galbenu Dam on Latorița River​



​




Latorița River, 29 km long, is the main tribnutary of Lotru River. Latorița springs from Parâng Mountains and flows between Latorița Mountains and Căpățânii Mountains.


The Galbenu and the neighbour Petrimanu dams and artificial lakes were created in 1974 as part of Lotru Hydro Energetic Complex, collecting water from Latorița and its basin and sending it to Vidra Reservoir. The mirific Latorița Valley is of the finest valleys in Romania, a defile with high stone walls covered in majestic forests.




PAN_3 Lac Galbenu-VL RO_PS by Geologu 2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains: Crovuri (Sinkholes) karst area*

Mehedinți Mountains: Crovuri (Sinkholes) karst area​












Marius Schmidt 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă​



​





Pod Sf. Maria by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr














Gara fluviala, Cernavoda by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași









DSC_4440 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_4437 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_4436 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_4421 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_4418 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest










Christmas decorations in Bucharest, Romania (Explored) by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr










Lights in the shape of a Christmas Tree by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistorical Europe: Piatra Craiului National Park*

Prehistorical Europe: Piatra Craiului National Park​









Zoltán Szlovik​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

Arad​



​





A normal day in the center of Arad by Erik Bria, on Flickr













Vizita in judetul Arad - 17.10.2014 (1) by Victor Ponta, on Flickr













Vizita in judetul Arad - 17.10.2014 (2) by Victor Ponta, on Flickr










IMGP2011 by Alessandro Ciorcalo, on Flickr














IMGP1940 by Alessandro Ciorcalo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Tropaeum Traiani Museum in Adamclisi, Dobruja*

The Tropaeum Traiani Museum in Adamclisi, Dobruja​








Alah Ja Ja Bin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó










Brasov by wthess, on Flickr










Brasov by wthess, on Flickr










Brasov by wthess, on Flickr










Brasov by wthess, on Flickr











Brasov by wthess, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár​








St. Michael's Roman-Catholic Cathedral

Towards the end of the 11th century the transversal naves and the first part of the sanctuary of the present cathedral were built in the Romanesque style. During the Mongol invasion of 1241, the church was destroyed. In the middle of the 13th century the cathedral was rebuilt on the old foundation, in the transitory style between Romanesque and Gothic.




St. Michael's Cathedral, Alba Iulia by Ina Alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​











Oradea at night by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар









Lights on! by Drago S., on Flickr











Timișoara by Tataru Liviu, on Flickr











Night view by Davidex27, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó









Christmas Spirit by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr










Christmas Spirit by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: villas in the Hill of Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Residence of Orthodox Patriarch (17-20th century complex) in the Hill of the Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Antim Monastery (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Palace of Parliament by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dâmbovița River at United Nations Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Palace of Justice (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard seen from Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Mihai Eminescu Street and Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence (ancient Tomis)*

Constanța / Köstence (ancient Tomis)​



​






First photo: capital from a 5th century Paleochristian church




_MG_1609a_2 by IULIUBO, on Flickr












Casino Constanta aerial by Elisa Ursalas, on Flickr











Piata Ovidiu, Constanta, Romania by IULIUBO, on Flickr​












Constanta City Walking Guide


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna Salt Mine, Moldavia*

Târgu Ocna Salt Mine, Moldavia​

​






Probably, salt was exploited in Trotuș Basin continuously since prehistory, as in other parts of Romania. The first mention of the salt extracted from here is in a document from 1380. In 1407-1434, the administration of the salt mines was in the neighbour Târgu Trotuș town. In 18th century, there were two categories of workers: the free people, both locals and Transylvanians and the imprisoned criminals, the later spending all of their life underground. In 1875-1881, a steam-powered machine was used for lifting the salt to outside. In 1896 a railwy was built through the Ghimeș Pass, Austria-Hungary being interested in buying salt from târgu Ocna.

Since 1975, a part of the mine was transformed into a touristic & medical complex , a true sanatorium being located here. The first Orthodox church in a salt mine was The mine has ten levels, the ninth level, situated at 240 m underground, being open for tourism and the tenth and eleventh levels being used for extraction. Source, more info (in Romanian) and old photos.















114267309​












isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moșna / Meschen, Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

- dmca


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Hunedoara county*

Petroșani, Hunedoara county









Petrosani - Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr










Petrosani - Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: National Art Museum (former Royal Palace, 1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Athénée Palace (1914) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Nicolae Golescu & Episcopiei streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park: Ineleț and Scărișoara hamlets*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park: Ineleț and Scărișoara hamlets​


​








The movie is a documentary about two small hamlets (around 100 people), Ineleț and Scărișoara, isolated on a plateau at 1,000 m elevation, surrounded by abysses and impenetrable prehistorical forests in Cerna Mountains. The easiest way for accessing the hamlets is by climbing a chain of four wooden ladders (Scărișoara means "little ladder"), that are 40 years old and totalize around 30 m. There is no electricity or roads in the villages, as is not in many other hamlets in inhabited mountains in Romania: the ranges in Western Carpathians (Apuseni) and the Șureanu Range in Southern Carpathians.


You can see some good photos with the plateau here.




























*Winter landscapes* from Mehedinți and Cerna mountains, the two narrow ranges that border Cerna Valley (Mehedinți to the east and Cerna to the west).

The two hamlets also appear in these photos, including the local people and their small church.

Notice how different these mountains are even from close ranges like Retezat or Țarcu in respect of geology, geomorphology and vegetation. Not to speak about farther ranges, that are even more different. I think I'm not wrong if I say that Romania is the most naturally diverse country in Europe, beside being the most ethnically and religiously diverse on continent and, if diversity is refered to the size of the country, we possibly have here the greatest density of diversity in the world, both in natural and cultural respects.



Diana Grigoriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Oradea / Nagyvárad​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









115304537














Bucharest: Lascăr Catargi Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Cultural Center of Hungarian Republic (palace from 1910) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: St. Joseph Catholic Cathedral (1875- 1884) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Berthelot Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Schitu Măgureanu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Kogălniceanu Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Kogălniceanu statue (1936) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Kogălniceanu Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Kogălniceanu statue (1936) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


















Bucharest: Kogălniceanu statue (1936) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: National Bank of Romania (palace from 1883-1889) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Bear Cult in Romania - trailer*

The Bear Cult in Romania - trailer​









_The Bear Cult _is a highly original concept film and feature science documentary investigating for the first time comprehensively and broadly the relationship between man and bear, from the dark times of prehistory when Neanderthal man hunted and venerated the ferocious and the biggest carnivore ever to live on earth, the cave bear, and up to the current situation of bear populations worldwide.

Using original, state-of-the-art illustrations and drawings, potentially revolutionary discoveries, rare archival materials and highly respected internationally renowned researchers such as Cristian Lascu, cave explorer and former editor in chief of National Geographic Magazine Romania and David Quammen, distinguished naturalist and NG Explorer, _The Bear Cult_ aims to stimulate a higher awareness concerning the vital issues of bear protection and preservation in the Carpathian Mountains and elsewhere in the world where bear populations are threatened, facing dangers today as they have never had during hundreds of thousand of years of their co-existence with humans.




113758482​











Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​










unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro​






​




















nelupaunescu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










115354736














Bucharest: Izvor Bridge by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Sfântul Constantin Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Apostolic Nunciature (palace from 1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Schitul Măgureanu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​











ClujPhotography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seasons around Moinești, Moldavia*

Seasons around Moinești, Moldavia​










geluscurtu.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​












107846440















Grey Crow (Corvus tristis) in the Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr













Danube Delta, Magearu Channel. Delta Dunarii, Canalul Magearu by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Ski Resort*

Predeal Ski Resort​











RaoulPop​



















Predeal by voyageadvice, on Flickr













Predeal by voyageadvice, on Flickr

















111292621​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani National Park*

Călimani National Park​


​







Doisprezece Apostoli by Brontja ban d'Aska, on Flickr













Călimani Mountains by Brontja ban d'Aska, on Flickr











Călimani Mountains by Brontja ban d'Aska, on Flickr​









emountain-see.eu​



















Victor Manca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava*

Suceava​



​






*Biserica Domnițelor (Princesses' Church)* - one of the lesser known historical buildings of the city. Dates from 1643.


divinabucovina.blogspot.ro​



































































































*The Princely Citadel*, 14-15th centuries



14 August 2014 » Festivalul de Artă Medievală Ștefan cel Mare by OrasulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr










15 August 2014 » Festivalul de Artă Medievală Ștefan cel Mare by OrasulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara County*

Hunedoara County​


​



Like other Transylvanian counties, it was created in 20th century by combining historical regions with different history and culture.

- The valley of Mureș River crossing the county from east to west is one of the major channels of communication in Romania. Mureș Valley connects the east and west of the country as well as Bucharest and other urban centers with Central and Western Europe through the main border crossing between Romania and Hungary at Nădlac (Arad County). On Mureș Valley, in Hunedoara County are found the cities of Deva (county capital), Simeria and Orăștie.

- North of Mureș Valley is a sector of Metaliferi Mountains, with the town of Brad which, similar to Roșia Montană, Abrud or Zlatna (all in Alba County), has a 2000 years of gold mining history. Metaliferi Mountains are a remote area, with timeless villages. Around Brad is the core of *Land of Zarand*.

- Orăștie city was the capital of the *Saxon Chair of Orăștie*.

- South of Mureș Valley, to the west and in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, is the *Land of Pădureni*, one of the most archaic, remote and genuine ethnographic regions of Romania.

- *Land of Hațeg* or Hațeg Depression is the area were flourished the oldest and strongest early medieval Romanian nobility. It is argued that the first families of voivods of Wallachia were originary from this Transylvanian region. The oldest extant Romanian churches, dating from 11-13th century, are found here, built by village noblemen. The Roman capital of Dacia, Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa is also found here.

- More to the east from Hațeg, in Șureanu Mountains, is the former Dacian capital of Sarmisegetusa Regia, surrounded at distances of several km by other seven fortresses (former towns with an acropolis similar with the Greek cities), an ensamble that is prt of Unesco World Heritage. The area of the Dacian fortresses is part of *Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park*, situated in Șureanu Mountains.

- In the southernmost part of the county is the 100 km long *Jiu Valley Depression*, a former industrial (coal mining) area isolated between the wild the mountains of Retezat, Șureanu, Vâlcan and Parâng.[/LIST]




The movie shows images from Land of Pădureni, Land of Hațeg, Retezat Mountains etc





115381594​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petrila, Hunedoara county*

Petrila, Hunedoara county​








Rosia ,Petrila - Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrila, Hunedoara county*

From previous page:


Pop Bogdan said:


> Petrila, Hunedoara county​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​

​








*Nera River*, 124 km long, has one of the longest defiles in Romania: 22 km and perhaps the most meandrous, the watercourse describing many smaller or bigger twists (open map to see) through the rocky landscapes sunk in thick sub-Mediterranean jungle.



Láďa Kraus​













Constantin Turc​
















pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro​











































Beside Nera Gorges, inside the 308 km² park there are many other wonders. The ones that are often seen in photos are some objectives that most people visit, but deep in the forests there are things ignored by the average tourist, yet very interesting: huge, centuries old trees, wild brooks etc.




*Miniș River Gorges* at Bigăr Waterfall. Miniș is a tributary of Nera and its gorges are 14 km long (open map to see its course).


sorinpantis.ro​


























*Bei River*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery and village, Bukovina*

Humor Monastery and village, Bukovina







​









The monastery is situated in Mănăstirea Humorului village, on Humor Valley (22 km). The village administers also the Polish Pleșa village (99% Poles) and the Polish-German village of Poiana Micului (49% Poles), situated on the same valley.




expozitie 19 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr











IMG_0675.JPG1 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr













IMG_0687 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr














manastirea humorului noaptea 06 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr












IMG_1039 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr​

















*Pleșa / Plesza*, the most Polish village in Romania, all but one of the 206 inhabitants being Poles.



15 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr










11 by leonardbutucea1, on Flickr​























*Short documentary about Mănăstirea Humorului village*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila and the Danube*

Brăila and the Danube​











Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vârghiș / Vargyas Gorges, Perșani Mountains*

Vârghiș / Vargyas Gorges, Perșani Mountains​
​




Perșani mountains are 60 km long, they extend on 1,000 km² and reach 1,292 m.

Vârghiș Gorges are a mixed nature reserve of national importance, protecting the spectacular canyon with its wild vegetation and high biodiversity.

On the 3 km lenght of the canyon, there are 124 caves, the longest having 7.4 km. Inside the caves live 17 of the 30 bat species that exist in Romania, the highest Chiroptera diversity in country. 

Beside the bats, there is a very diverse (by species) and rich (by number of individuals) fauna of mammals, birds, fish and invertebrates. In the area Baraolt - Herculean - Vârghiș is the highest density of bears in Covasna County, one of the three counties (the other two being Harghita and Vrancea) with the highest numers of bears in Romania. In Covasna live between 600 and 900 bears and in Vârghiș Gorges alone live 30 bears.







Almási Cave, Vargyas Gorge, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr












Almási Cave, Vargyas Gorge, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr















Vargyas-szoros by lraul06, on Flickr












Vargyas Gorge by Ailie, on Flickr











L1000806 by Csehgabi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains: Cașin Valley*

Vrancea Mountains: Cașin Valley​
​


The valley is situated in the northern part of the range, in Bacău County.








*Around Scutaru*, a village isolated in mountains


swappproject.blogspot.ro​













Adrian Dangă​













Alexandru Octavian Guriță​























*Buciaș Waterfall*


Ady Dangă​























*Cașin Monastery* - fortified complex built in 1655


imaginarycuisine.com​






























































*Mănăstirea Cașin village*


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​








*Șelari Street* in the Old Core, or Lipscani Area



This is the Old Town by stimpsonjake, on Flickr​















*Brătianu Boulevard*



2014 Christmas Eve Bucharest by tanghuan, on Flickr​













*Cișmigiu Gardens* - established in 1847



The Stairs at Cismigiu by stimpsonjake, on Flickr









44 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​
















*Politehnica University* - the domed building dates from 1960



Spring mood by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​

















*Oțetari Church*, 1757



Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 13 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr












Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 02 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​


















*Near Schitu Măgureanu Boulevard*



Bucharest - view from Hotel Epoque 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr








Bucharest - view from Hotel Epoque at night 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​





















*Russian Church* - built between 1905-1909



Bucharest - Student Church (Russian Church) 05 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​














*University Square Underpass*



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Piata Universitate subway station 02 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​


















*Hotel Athénée Palace* - 1914



Bucharest - Athenee Palace Hilton lobby 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Calea Victoriei*



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Calea Victoriei 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Obor Halls* - Modernist structure from 1936, replacing older versions as far back as 17th century. Obor, historically called Târgul Moșilor (Old Men's Market) was the market place initially situated outside the city and today in a peripheric neighborhood built during the communist period.



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Obor 34 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Floreasca Lake* in northern Bucharest. the northern part of the city consists in neighborhoods of fastuous villas built between wars by the affluent inhabitants. It is also where after 1990, a new financial district was born, Pipera



69 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr









70 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​














*Some old building*, don't know where



37 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​












Mirela Nechifor​























































*Pătrunsa Hermitage* - established in 1740











































*View toward Bărbătești village*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​

​



















George Tonciu​





































onedoor.hu​








































*Cheia Resort*


Turistic Club Roman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Muntenia or Oltenia*

Somewhere in Muntenia or Oltenia​










ovidiuciutescu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains​


​








*Ampoița village*, at the southern limit of the range. Ampoița (Little Ampoi) is a tributary of Ampoi, the river that delimits Trascău from Metaliferi Mountains. Zlatna, called Ampellum in antiquity (since the name Ampoi), is the main locality on Ampoi.



IMG_4428 by Marco, on Flickr​



















*Huda lui Papară Cave* is the biggest and most remarkable cave in Trascău Mountains and the entire eastern half of Apuseni (though the main karst zones are in the western half of Apuseni). Here live the largest bat colony in Europe: 84,000 individuals counted in 2008 and is the only cave on continent where the bat population is on the rise. Beside other wonders, the cave boasts a huge hall, 56 / 92 m and 102 m tall, where a volume of 60 railway cars of guano is found (largest mass of guano in Romania).


























*Vânătările Ponorului Reserve* is a karst complex, the only polje phenomenon in Romania. Three rivers which collect the waters from an 150 km² basin join together and after a tall waterfall, enter underground in the Dâlbina Cave and after few km, the water comes out on the mouth of Huda lui Papară Cave.



trascauadventure.wordpress.com​





















*Râmeț Gorges*




Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr











Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr









Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr








Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr








Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


















*Villages*




Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr











Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr












Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​




















*Turda Gorges* - at the northern limit of the range. The Cheile Turzii Chalet was built in 1939 in the shape of a medieval castle.




Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve









​




*Sulina*




Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr









Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr











Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr​



















*Letea / Летя*



Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr








Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr










Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr









Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr









Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr











Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park and vicinities*

Cozia National Park and vicinities​
​





*The National Park* 


George Tonciu​ 
















































Cătălina Anca​




























































​









pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro​




















Night view toward Călimănești and Olt Valley from Cozia Peak Mihai Popoiag​


















Defile of Olt - the sector inside the park, at Turnu Monastery


martianul2008​















nadiaandreea​













edi_curiosul​



















Bridge at Golotreni


www.camin-pentru-bat​
























*Vicinities: Căciulata Spa*


raduconstantin​
























*Cozia Monastery - chapel of the (former) infirmary* - was built in 1543 as part of the fortified complex of the monastery (integrated in the older, 14th century fortress). With the construction of the road along the Olt Defile (in early 18th century if I'm not wrong), a half of the fortress was demolished and only the chapel was left on this side, the road passing now between the monastery and the chapel. The paintings, which also date from 1543, present in one of the panels (last photo) the founder of Cozia, ruler Mircea the Elder and his son, Vlad II Dracul, father of Vlad Țepeș.


cautatorul-eu.blogspot.ro​


























































*Băile Olănești Spa* - oldest house in locality, in the typical style of the northern (mountainous) Oltenia. Dates probably from 19th century.


Adriana Popa​




















*Chapel in Muereasca* - in the characteristic style of 18-19th century Oltenian churches.

Muereasca is a village situated on the isolated Muereasca River Valley, that runs parallel with Olt River. Toward the source of the river, is situated the Frăsinei Monastery, the only monastic settlement in Romania where access of women is forbiden.


DiaC​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Agapia Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​

​




Between 300 and 400 nuns live in this monastery founded in 1643. The main church dates from 17th century.







Agapia Monastery by pikrpl, on Flickr













DSC00484 by romir59, on Flickr​













petalacalatoare.wordpress.com​


















digitalelf.blogspot.ro​




























*Old Agapia (Agapia Veche) Skete* is situated deeper in forest, 2 km from the main monastery. Agapia Veche is the initial settlement of the monastery. It appeared in 14th century as a wooden skete, where the few hundreds hermits living in the terrible forests around were meeting on Sundays to participate at liturgy and supply themselves with food. The skete took the name of a 15th century hermit, Saint Agapie. The 14th century church was destroyed by an avalanche and was rebuilt in 15th century, then in 16th century and again in 17th century, each time being destroyed by landslides. In 16th century the community of hermits grew considerably and the settlement becoming an influential spiritual center.


After the foundation of New Agapia (Agapia Nouă, the present main monastery) in 1643, Agapia, now baptized Agapia Veche, remained as a skete of the new monastery. The 17th century church was destroyed by landslides in the 1990s and was rebuilt in wood in 1994. The bell tower dates from 17th century, the only historical structure of the present complex.

Like in all the Stânișoara Mountains, the places have a magical beauty, with thick forests of tall trees and a pure and strong mountain air.






















Romania - Agapia by anna_rogozhina, on Flickr​


















*Forest between Agapia and Văratec monasteries*




Of forest's magic.. by bogdan_okro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta










Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr










Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr










Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr










Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr









Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains 










Transfgarash road, Romania by bulguides.com, on Flickr









Fagarash Mountains (Romania) early season skiing by bulguides.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg









MY PHOTOS 




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt








Photos of my little hometown 




Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla - Ștefan cel Mare street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla - Solomon church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Reșița / Ričica / Reschitz / Resicabánya / Решица*

Reșița / Ričica / Reschitz / Resicabánya / Решица










Resita Christmas sunset (Romania) by Dan Purice, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains​











bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​







*Macca-Vilacrosse arcaded street* 




Valea Regilor (Aripa Stanga) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​


















*Smârdan Street* - Lipscani Area



Strada Smardan (1) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​
















*University Square*



Bld. Regina Elisabeta (4) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr











Bld. Regina Elisabeta (1) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​

















*Calea Moșilor Street*


DincoloDeFatade​


















Next photos by Octav Drăgan, Bucuresti vazut de sus and Bucuresti Optimist (1, 2)​


*Bulevardul Unirii (Unification Boulevard)* - 3.5 km long, 90 m wide














































*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*















































*Elisabeta Boulevard*





























*Calea Victoriei/B]























Lipscani Area




























Armenian Neighborhood
























Văcărești Wetlands - formed naturally over the last two decades in an abandoned concrete basin built during the communist period. On June 5, 2014, it was declared protected zone and named Văcărești Nature Park by the Government of Romania.








*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Székely Land, Transylvania*

Some places in Székely Land, Transylvania​

​






*Székely Land* is a majoritary-Hungarian enclave in the middle of Romania. It has a surface of 16,943 km² and a population of 809,000, of which 75% are Székely Hungarians, a branch of Hungarian people with a distinct and original culture.


Székely Land is situated in eastern Transylvania, in a number of depressions in Eastern Carpathians, known as the coldest places in Romania. Each depression corresponded from middle age to 19th century to a Székely Chair (county, comitatus) and each chair has a distinct culture, architecture and even type of landscapes.


The area is also known for the very pure and beautiful nature and for the high concentration of wild animals. Over two thousand bears and smaller numbers of lynxes and wolves live here, together with many other species.


While Transylvania has had in middle age a status of authonomy inside the Hungarian Kingdom, Székely Land has benefited of a special authonomy status inside Transylvania and Hungarian Kingdom. Presently, there is a stronger and stronger activity for the creation of an authonomous region, that will help save the identity of this area from the slow assimilation into the Romanian culture.


Like everywhere else in Transylvania, each village has a very unique history (and in other areas a unique ethnic composition) and identity, marked by the cultural influences, religious history, specific of natural environment. Each of the few hundreds Székely villages preserves precious medieval and traditional architecture: churches, manors or castles, old peasant houses and is almost always situated in an enchanting and every time different scenery. 
















*Unidentified villages*



IMG_2513 by molnarattika, on Flickr










IMG_4094 by molnarattika, on Flickr











IMG_0544a by molnarattika, on Flickr









Copy of IMG_7277aaaaaa1 by molnarattika, on Flickr​




















*Ojdula / Ozsdola*, Târgu Secuiesc Depression. Population: 2,960 Hungarians, 182 Romanians, 75 Roma.



On my way back to Ozsdola  by Paul.White, on Flickr










Gypsy villager harnessing horse to cart by Paul.White, on Flickr​


















*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek*, Târgu Secuiesc Depression. Population: 2,756 Hungarians, 22 Romanians. The church was built in 1401 and surrounded by fortifications in 16th century.




Untitled by attilarieger, on Flickr










kezdiszentlelek_templom 021 by kanabe_monika, on Flickr​






















*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely* - the capital of one of the Székely chairs. Population: 18,633 Hungarians, 1,601 Romanians, 199 Roma etc.



KEZDIVASARHELY_kezd_04 by Fotók: Kiss Tibor Noé, on Flickr​



















*Întorsura Buzăului* is a town (population 7,319) and the southernmost depression in Székely Land. Is the only larger area inhabited majoritary by Romanians. Is situated immediately inside the Curvature of the Carpathians (in the "angle" made by the Southern and Eastern Carpathians) and for that reason is the coldest place in Romania: in 2006, the temperature of −41 °C was recorded.



Intorsura_Buzaului_2012 by mares_ionut, on Flickr​

















*Vlăhița / Szentegyháza*, Odorheiu Secuiesc Depression. Population 6,960 Hungarians, 79 Romanians, 3 Germans.


2013_Erdély_0284 by emzepe, on Flickr










2014_Szentegyháza_1252 by emzepe, on Flickr​


















*Lăzarea / Gyergyószárhegy*, Gheorgheni Depression. Population: 3,332 Hungarians, 57 Romanians, 44 Roma. The Catholic church on the hill dates from 13th century.



Lazarea / Gyergyószárhegy by gabriell.bihari, on Flickr​




















*Landscape near Miercurea Ciuc*, Ciuc Depression.




Landscape by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr​





















*Near Băile Tușnad Spa*, situated in a pass at the limit between Ciuc Depression and Sfântu Gheorghe Depression. One of the most bear-filled areas in Romania.



és leszállt by juditschveger, on Flickr









Sólyomkő by vojteat, on Flickr













Sólyomkő by vojteat, on Flickr









Cliffside view #2 by bogdan_novac, on Flickr











Wooden Gate by bogdan_novac, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

Bârgău Mountains​









Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Mountains and Bistrița Valley*

Bistrița Mountains and Bistrița Valley​
​




Bistrița Mountains are 50 km long, extend on 1,200 km² and reach 1,859 m elevation.

Bistrița River is 283 km long, and its basin area is 7,039 km².


bandarosie.ro​

































fotobucovina.blogspot.ro​



















turismbucovinean.ro​































































































so far of this place....!!! by ondine!, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina, capital of Olt County, Oltenia*

Slatina, capital of Olt County, Oltenia​
​





*Slatina* is acity with 70,293 inhabitants situated on Olt River. It is one of the main industrial centers in Romania, the Alro Slatina, established in 1963,being the biggest alluminium company in Eastern Europe, if CIS countries are not counted. Alro is also the largest electric-power consumer in Romania, accounting for 8% of the national electric-power consumption.


The bridge over Olt is the first metallic bridge in Romania, built in 1888-1891.



Slatina by Giully4u, on Flickr












DSC_8485 by Giully4u, on Flickr














Slatina, podul Olt by Giully4u, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​

​




Parâng Mountains are 50 km long, 25 km wide, extend on 1,100 km² and reach 2,519 m elevation.



Ranca. by bogdan_v, on Flickr​









trilulilu.ro​
















rocimineralefosile-banat.blogspot.ro​

























*Transalpina Highway* crossing the Parâng, Șureanu and Cindrel ranges, is the highest road in Romania, reaching 2,145 m.



Ranca 2014 by  Giully4u
, on Flickr​





storiedimoto.com​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben









00_11_DSC_0048 by Klaus S. Henning, on Flickr









00_10_100_3265 by Klaus S. Henning, on Flickr









Christmasmarket in Subiu (Romania) on Christmas by jasthnins, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Banat towns and villages*

Banat towns and villages​

​





*Banat* is a geographical and historical region that is currently divided among three countries: the eastern part lies in western Romania, the western part in northeastern Serbia (where is called Vojvodina) and a small northern part lies within southeastern Hungary.

Banat has one of the greatest ethnic diversities in Europe: Romanians, Serbians, Hungarians, Germans, Krashovani, Slovaks, Bulgarians, Czechs, Croats etc, all well represented by localities dominated by one or another of these ethnic cultures. 

A part of Banat is a flat area, the Banat Plain, part of the Pannonian Plain. Another part is mountainous, with a small hill sector.




In antiquity, the Banat was part of the Dacian Kingdom and then of the Roman province of Dacia. After the Roman withdrawal from area, various barbaric nations ruled the area for several centuries: Goths, Alans (Iranian), Huns, Gepids (Germanic), Avars (Turkic), Bulgars (Turkic). The fabulous Treasure from Sânnicolau Mare, one of most remarkable examples of Migration Art in Europe, is attributed to either Avars or Bulgars. In the middle of 10th century, Byzantines exerted a certain control over the area, but few decades later the Hungarian Kingdom took the land into its possession. Between 1552–1716, together with all Hungary, Banat was under Ottoman rule, organized into the Eyalet (province) of Temeşvar. Between 1716–1918 was under Austrian, then Austrian-Hungarian administration. During this period, in 18th-early 19th century, several waves of German and Central European Slavic colonization took place. As a result, in 1920 in the Romanian Banat, the Germans, called Banat Swabians, represented 25% of population, the second group after Romanians (52%). Along Germans, Czechs, Slovaks and few other nations were colonized here as well.







*Sasca Montană / Deutsch Saska* - a mountain mining town, where iron ore was extracted since the Roman times. In 1719 was colonized with Germans from Tyrol, Bavaria and Rhineland. In 1737-1738 the first smelters are built. (Source)




_DSC0112 by ariadna_a, on Flickr​
















*Orșova / Orsova / Adakale* - situated on Cerna River's mouth on Danube, in antiquity, here stood the Dacian, then the Roman town of Dierna. While Cerna is usually attributed a Slavic etymology (meaning "black") it may be a relation between the names Dierna and Cerna. 

The old city lies under the water of Danube, which was raised with some tens of meters after the construction of Iron Gate I Dam in 1970. With the same occasion, the fortified islet of Ada Kaleh was submerged. The islet stood on Danube in front of Orșova. It was a Turkish settlement with a mosque and typical Balkan houses, surrounded by an 18th century Austrian fortress in Vauban style. This is the most important loss of historical heritage in Romania in modern times.










Border Police by Perutzu, on Flickr








IR Train by Vlad0012, on Flickr​



















*Fields near Buziaș*, Plain of Banat



Romania 2013 by ZampognariFriulani.it, on Flickr​
















*Topleț*, Cerna Valley. The village (population 2,625) is one the three localities on the 84 km long river, the other two being Băile Herculane Spa and Orșova. It has a beautiful position on the bank of the magnificent river.




Toplet - Orsova by Vlad0012, on Flickr​
















*Oravița / Orawitz / Oravica* - population 15,265, is another mountain mining town (there are many in Banat). During the Turkish rule, was a Serbian village called Agadici . At the beginning of 18th century Germans begin to be colonised, from the today Czech Republic and from Palatinate.

The Anina–Oravița was the first railway in today's Romania, opened in 1863 (second photo). Is the finest railway in Romania, with many spectacular viaducts and tunnels, going through rugged relief covered in prehistorical forests, in an area part of Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park.


Sunset in Oravita by andrei razvan, on Flickr










20141106_093344_Richtone(HDR) by MARCEL cs27dim, on Flickr​


















*Jimbolia / Hatzfeld* - a town with 11,605 inhabitants near the border with Serbia. In 1930 70% of population was German.



644 006 Jimbolia 19.07.07 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr​


















*Timișoara / Temeswar / Temesvár / Темишвар*-the historical capital and biggest city of Banat. In photo, the newly refurbished Liberty Square.



My family by romeolazar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

Vrancea Mountains​






George Tonciu​

























































*Natural eterrnal fire* at Andreiașu de Jos - gas emissions from soil that are ignited naturally (lighting) or by human and burn for days or more


la-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro 1 2​








































*Putna Valley and waterfall*






































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​

​


Worths watching the entire movie 


















Brasov - Christmas 2014 - in Explore by George Nutulescu, on Flickr














Brașov by night by osamot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Dobruja*

Some places in Dobruja​
​




*Danube at Seimeni*


Dragomara​






















*Greci* - village between Măcin Mountains and Danube


Anna Pestrea​




















*Mangalia*


hotelsolymar.ro​














mangalia.tv​



























*Constanța, ancient Tomis* - a late antiquity necropolis (4-7th centuries) and the Paleochristian tomb, second half of 4th century


cronica.cimec.ro​






​






ebridge.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​










mount-retezat.blogspot.ro​




































Marius Schmidt​








































adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains​


​



Călimani is the biggest range in Romania: they extend on 6,400 km² and most of the area consists of uninhabioted forested wilderness. You literally can hike for weeks without meeting a human settlement or returning on the same path. Maximum altitude is 2,100 m. The park covers 245 km² and protects some natural monuments specific to this volcanic range.


First photo is with an area from inside the national park. The next photos may be too from the area of the park or from the rest of the mountains. Colibița Reservoir is outside the national park.



turismbucovinean.ro​














peterlengyel.wordpress.com 1 2​



























































*Colibița Reservoir* - the dam was built in 1977 - 1991. The lake is 13 km long. On its shore, a resort was developed in last decades.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​

​





Morning by Alexandru Matei, on Flickr​











albinutzathc.blogspot.ro​
















la-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro 1 2​









































































Corina Drosino​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains: Slătioara Prehistorical Forest*

Rarău Mountains: Slătioara Prehistorical Forest​

​








Stanca - Codrul Secular by Olivian Daniel Tofan, on Flickr












IMG_7101 by Stamatin, on Flickr













Rumänien Ostkarpaten by twinni, on Flickr​











Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park and Monastery*

Comana Nature Park and Monastery​

​




*Comana Nature Park* is a protected area of 249 km², Comana being the third largest wetland in Romania after the Danube Delta and the Small Pond of Brăila and also a Ramsar site (wetland of international importance).

Several types of ecosystems are found here: steppe vegetation, riparian and alluvial forests of various species, pastures and salty fields, stillwaters, eutrophic lakes etc, inhabited by a diverse fauna.

Situated at 51 km from Bucharest, is the closest major natural reserve to the capital.



la-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro​


















































Facebook​



























*Comana Monastery* was established in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș as his main foundation and necropolis for him and his family. Nevertheless, his body was destroyed by Turks so he's not buried here. The monastery was rebuilt in 1588 and 1700, from this period dating the fortress. The present church is from 1854.









Facebook 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Spa - the "Pearl of Moldavia"*

Slănic - Moldova Spa - the "Pearl of Moldavia"​


​


This was long time an uninhabited wild valley in the Nemira Mountains, covered in thick prehistorical forests. The discovery of the the mineral springs by a hunter in 1801 has lead to the construction of a road. In 1808 a human settlement is created, aimed at helping people that were coming for cure. In 1820 there were already 40 rooms owned by the state that were offered for free to the poor visitors. The resort grew rapidly especially after 1850. In 1881 and 1883 the waters from Slănic win the silver, respectively gold medal at the Exposition from Frankfurt and Vienna Exposition. In 1887 the resort is systematized and construction of some hotels with remarkable architecture takes place. At the 1900 International Exposition from Paris, Slănic win the gold medal and from now on will be nicknamed the "Pearl of Moldavia". The resort was destroyed during the fights in WW1 and was slowly rebuilt afterward. After 1948 will know again significant developments. In late 1990s some fine new hotels were built. The Casino from 1894 and the city hall from 1890 are the finest building in town. Source




Hotel Venus Slanic Moldova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Carpathian Mountains (in Romania) by niscratz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A3 "Transilvania" Motorway near Turda*

A3 "Transilvania" Motorway near Turda​

​






A3 motorway near Turda, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr













A3 motorway near Turda, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Monastery and Ciucaș Mountains*

Cheia Monastery and Ciucaș Mountains​






beskidzkie.fora.pl​


















la-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains​


​









Excursie - Descopera Pestera Vantului by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr













Excursie - Descopera Pestera Vantului by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​









darkclauds.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​











1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpeni, Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

Câmpeni, Arieș Valley, Transylvania​







Erwin Sipos​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

Gutâi Mountains










Gutin by > akela <, on Flickr










Gutin by > akela <, on Flickr











Gutin by > akela <, on Flickr










Kutya, hideg volt by > akela <, on Flickr












Boldog új évet kívánunk! / Vă dorim un An Nou fericit! by > akela <, on Flickr​


----------



## Asen (Dec 27, 2014)

Romania is a really beautiful country  !I wish you a better future neighbour  :cheers: !


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​








*New Year's Eve Fireworks*


















































































Andrei "R936" , on Flickr - https://www.flickr.com/photos/r936/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Radu Vodă Monastery (established in 1577, rebuilt in 1625) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established in 1847) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Luigi Cazzavillan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Nicolae Iorga Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

Land of Muscel​


​



Is a historical and etnographic region which was county up to 1944. Now is part of Argeș County.

Its main city, Câmpulung, was the first capital of Wallachia, in 13th-14th centuries.

Land of Muscel is famous for its mountain landscapes and folklore.




Costume populare - Muscel-Argeș România . by Mary590, on Flickr










Romania- Arges- septembrie- by Mary590, on Flickr​
















*Rucăr* - church from 1780


DS_20130803_00244 Biserica veche din Rucăr by serdiana, on Flickr​
















*Voinești* - church from 1781




IMG_2458[1] by io21sandra, on Flickr​



















*Râul Târgului* (Town's River) is the watercourse Câmpulung is founded on.


Sunset river by luciangabrieln, on Flickr​

















*Câmpulung - Muscel*



Campulung Muscel by luciangabrieln, on Flickr​




















*Dragoslavele village* seen from Piatra Dragoslovenilor Peak, Leaota Mountains




DS_20130817_00092 by serdiana, on Flickr​














*Dâmbovicioara* - village church



Dâmbovicioara by serdiana, on Flickr​


















*Dâmbovicioara Cave* situated in Dâmbovicioara Gorges, in Piatra Craiului Massif, one of the most visited caves in country


Peshtera- cave- Dambovicioara by Mary590, on Flickr​
















*Dâmbovița Gorges and Cheița Gorges*, situated near Dâmbovicioara



DS_20130729_00122 Cheile Mari ale Dâmboviței by serdiana, on Flickr











DS_20130729_00020 Cheile Mari a Dâmboviței by serdiana, on Flickr


















DS_20130803_00202 Cheile Cheiței by serdiana, on Flickr​



















*Folk music from Muntenia*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

Bisoca, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia​
​






The village is situated in the southern part of Vrancea Mountains, in range's small sector that is in Buzău County, close to the historical border between Wallachia and Moldavia.



robisoca.blogspot.ro​

















bisoca by photowiwo, on Flickr​

















*Poiana Mărului Monastery* was established in 1730.











































*Black Lake Reserve*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​






Letea Forest, Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr














Letea Forest, Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr















Delta Dunarii by maxics, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort and Postăvaru Massif*

Poiana Brașov Resort and Postăvaru Massif​



​








Untitled by Petre Anghel, on Flickr












Untitled by Petre Anghel, on Flickr










Poiana Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr














Postavaru Cabana MR1-01:Mar:2009_071.JPG by rt1brasov, on Flickr















Poiana Braşov resort, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Victor Macas​

















George Tonciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Five monasteries from northern Oltenia*

Five monasteries from northern Oltenia​








Gheorghe Chelu​



*Lainici Monastery* - certified in 17th century but probably dating from 14th century. There are two churches, one from 1817 and one contemporary. The monastery is situated in the wild Defile of Jiu. The road along the defile was built only in 1880.
























































Wikipedia​

















*Crasna Skete* - the fortified complex was built in 1636


























































Wikipedia​





















*Bistrița Monastery* - first time built in 1494, was rebuilt in 1519 and 1846-1855. The paintings inside the main church dates from 1850 and are realised by Tattarescu.


The chapel outside the monastery (first and third photos) dates from late 14th century and has one of te finest paintings in Wallachia, dated around 1517.





























































*Arnota Monastery* - the church dates from 1634. A part of the fortress dates from 1852-1856, the rest is contemporary.

















































*Polovragi Monastery* - established in 1506 and rebuilt as a fortified complex in 1645.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Moldavian Plateau near Dorohoi, Botoșani County*

The Moldavian Plateau near Dorohoi, Botoșani County​



​







DSC_9901 by FlorinIS, on Flickr













DSC_9938 by FlorinIS, on Flickr










DSC_9887 by FlorinIS, on Flickr















DSC_0070 by FlorinIS, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova*

Craiova









01.01.2015, 00.00, Craiova, Romania by vechituri_din_pod, on Flickr











DSCF5171e by vechituri_din_pod, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

Apuseni Nature Park​







Costaș Dumitrescu​


























nsuflethoinar.blogspot.ro​

















agawebs.com​



















hetkaland.hu​

















Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me












Bucharest: Franklin Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Athenaeum (1888) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: seagulls on Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














115825659














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarch's Palace (17th-20th century) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Patriarchal Cathedral (1658) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Bulevardul Unirii (Unification Boulevard) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț​

​







A piece of the night through frozen lens... by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr















Frozen City by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​









Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​


​




Where do we go from here? by Andra Tanasescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​










Kolozsvár / Cluj, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr










Kolozsvár / Cluj, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr













Kolozsvár / Cluj, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc








campulung in iarna by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Northern Dobruja*

Some places in Northern Dobruja​
​



A land where the arid Dobrujan steppe meets the life-thriving Danube Delta and where the memory of countless nations that lived or passed by here has left something magical in the atmosphere.



*Niculițel*


Scott McCoy​

























*Victoria*, on Sfântu Gheorghe branch of Delta, is an old Romanian village originally called Pârlita (the burned down one). The church was built in 1937, replacing a small chapel covered in reed that served the community until that time.


marian tabirna​


















gmbgreg​
















samapahe​

























*Izvoarele* - historically called Alibeichioi (a Turkish name), this is the most Greek locality in Romania, the population being composed of 1,157 Greeks and 507 Romanians. The village was established two hundreds years ago by Grekes from Greece. Presently, the Greeks from here have Romanian names, speak Greek as mother language and have folk costumes similar with the ones from Bulgaria. Their culture is a mix of Greek, Romanian and Bulgarian elements.
samapahe​
























*Danube Delta near Pardina*


samapahe​
























*Mahmudia* - called Salsovia in antiquity and middle age (a name of Dacian origin). Abandoned for several centuries, was founded again by Romanian Transylvanian shepherds in 18th century., the present names recalls the Ottoman sultan Mahmud II who in 1832 relocated in village some hundreds Tatars and refounded locality as a town, with a planned, rectangular street layout.

It is situated on Sfântu Gheorghe branch of Danube.
Ottoman sultan Mahmud II











gmbgreg​



























*Cocoș Monastery* (names means roaster) was established in 1833 by Transylvanian monks. Present church dates from 1913.


marinrm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort*

Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort​

​






*Aerial film with Bucegi Plateau*. The plateau is suspended at an average altitude of 1,900 m. Toward east the slope is very inclined almost vertical. All the slopes are covered in very wild, prehistorical fir forests and inhabited by 124 bears, living on only 326 km². Plus chamoix, few lynxes and other wild animals.





















_DSC7472 by Dragos D., on Flickr













DSC_7277 by Dragos D., on Flickr​












*Bușteni Resort*


dordetur.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains and Păltiniș Resort*

Cindrel Mountains and Păltiniș Resort​

​








Cindrel mountain by EliFaf, on Flickr












2013_12_01_Lateral_Paltinis-1030814 by lateral_romania, on Flickr​










Vasile Marius​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Râului, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania*

Gura Râului, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania​

​




Mărginimea Sibiului is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage. The area is situated in the immediate vicinity of the cradle of Saxon Civilisation in Transylvania - the city of Sibiu, and occupy a surface of over 200 km². The villages are situated around the valleys of different rivers which flow from the Cindrel Mountains through the Transylvanian Plateau. The architecture was influenced by the Saxon architecture.





The video is filmed during a national folkloric festival.













Gura Raului by Bighinelaaa, on Flickr​










sibiu-turism.spider.justdesign.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​


​







Brăila by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași and nearby*

Iași and nearby​

​








DSC_5833 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​











*Braunstein Palace*, 1914, built by a Jewish entrepreneur.


tramways.blogspot.com[/RIGHT]























*Central University Library*, built in 1932.



DSC_5515 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​



















*Catholic Cathedral* - 1992-2005



-Colorful_Symphony_at_Cathedral_Iasi_by_Caras_Ionut by garyh357, on Flickr​



















*Hlincea Monastery* - built in 1587, situated 3 km from the city (from Cetățuia Monastery). Hlincea was one of the fortified monastic complexes projected as a defesinve system of the Moldavian capital. Other monasteries in this complex include Cetățuia, Galata, Bârnova etc.




DSC_5818 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr









DSC_5813 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_5804 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


















*Winter customs in a village near Iași*



DSC_5638 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

Lake Razelm












Facebook​
















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș​











ovidiu.satmari.ro​
















roturism-info.ro​




















*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*


Wikipedia​















rockandroses.ro​






















*Breb*


dandinescu.ro​

























*Poienile Izei*


maramuresturism.blogspot.ro​

























*Botiza*


ovidiu.satmari.ro​
















Adrian Tudorică 1 2​































Daniel Sacota​

























*Budești - Susani* - wooden church from 1760



romaniape2roti.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​






stefandaniel-arad.blogspot.ro​






​










dragosdula.blogspot.ro​
























carpath.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest

























00:00 01.01.2015 Bucharest by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr













Happy new year! by Ion Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mircea Vodă, Dobruja*

Mircea Vodă, Dobruja​

​




There are two villages in Dobruja called Mircea Vodă, one in Constanța County and one in Tulcea County. Don't know surely which one the photo represents, I guess the one in Constanța County, as it seems to be in a flat area, while the Mircea Vodă from Tulcea County is situated amidst Măcin Mountains.

The village from Constanța Counrty was founded by Tatars and originally was called in Romanian after its Turkish name: Acpunar / Akpinar. The first Romanian settlers arrived in 1881.





Mircea Vodă, Romania by edytakalinskanartisa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paradise on Earth: Ceahlău National Park*

Paradise on Earth: Ceahlău National Park​

​









2010-01-23,24 Ceahlau Mountains (18) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr












2010-01-23,24 Ceahlau Mountains (22) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr











2010-01-23,24 Ceahlau Mountains (21) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr​










isimion.blogspot.ro​




















































Paul Airinei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lorău, Defile of Crișul Repede, Crișana*

Lorău, Defile of Crișul Repede, Crișana​






Facenbook​























*Dance from Bihor*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Greci village and Măcin Mountains, Dobruja*

Greci village and Măcin Mountains, Dobruja​


​




















Ice Box​















wonderful-romania.com​
















drumurilenoastre.blogspot.ro​



















Macin - people by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valchid and Hetiur, Saxon chair of Sighișoara, Transylvania*

Valchid and Hetiur, Saxon chair of Sighișoara, Transylvania​
​





*Valchid / Waldhâdjn (Waldhütten)* - church built in 1390 and fortified in 1507










Valchid Romania winter snow 2015 by robertonl, on Flickr








Valchid Romania winter snow 2015 by robertonl, on Flickr








Valchid Romania winter snow 2015 by robertonl, on Flickr










Valchid Romania winter snow 2015 by robertonl, on Flickr









Fortified church of Valchid, Romania by robertonl, on Flickr​








Zsolt Deak​































tiparituriromanesti.wordpress.com​




































*Hetiur / Marembrich (Marienburg)* - fortified church from 15th century



Hétúr / Hetiur, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Xenopol Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Pitar Moș Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Telephone Palace (1934) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle, Făgăraș Mountains, Wallachia*

Poenari Castle, Făgăraș Mountains, Wallachia​
​






The castle dates from 14-15th century and is situated in the incredibly wild gorges of Argeș River, surrounded by forests filled with bears. Bears descend almost every night at the hotel at the foot of the castle, searching food.






Dracula Castle by EliFaf, on Flickr












Poenari Castle by Mark&Louise_Hargreaves, on Flickr












Poenari Castle by Eric Von Flickr, on Flickr











Poenari Hydroelectric Station by Peter T4, on Flickr














Poenari Hydroelectric Station by Peter T4, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​

​









*Wedding songs*
























*Sucevița*


Ionuț Olari 1 2 3 4 5 6​


























*Moldovița* - the monastery and the steam train


Moldovita Monastery​













































*Pleșa /Plesza Polish village*


ovitravel.ro​




























































*Dragomirna Monastery*



Dragormina by  Luc BAEYENS, on Flickr
































*Sadova*


Sebastien 1 2 3 4​























*Baia* - White Church, 1467

























*Frasin town* - foot bridges over Moldova River.


























*Rarău Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​











stefandaniel-arad.blogspot.ro 1 2​











































































un-munte-de-amintiri.blogspot.ro​




































 128 by mag.cristi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Buzăului, foothills of Ciucaș Mountains, Transylvania*

Vama Buzăului, foothills of Ciucaș Mountains, Transylvania​

​





Is an isolated mountain village on Buzău Valley, at the former historical border and custom between Kingdom of Hungary and Wallachia and then (after 1859) Romania. Buzău River (325 km long) springs in the Transylvanian side of Ciucaș Mountains, but for most of its course it flows through Wallachia.

Vama Buzăului is known for its landscapes and for the largest bison reserve in Romania. The bison disappeared in Romania in 18th century, the present population being brought from Poland.

Situated right inside the angle of the Curvature of the Carpathians, Vama Buzăului is one of the best places to observe and understand the magnificency of the Romanian mountains, a natural fortress protecting all around an immense lower territory - the province of Transylvania.



Paul Ion​



































IMG_1319 by Building the Future, on Flickr​

















*The depression of Vama Buzăului seen from Ciucaș Mountains*


 264 - [MCiucas] Spre Vama Buzaului by LurkerAsh, on Flickr​














*Landscapes from Sita Buzăului, a neighbour village*


Annelise L Floroian​

















Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​








The Danube Delta, Romania by edytakalinskanartisa, on Flickr













Sand Dunes in the Letea Forest, Danube Delta. Dune de nisip in Padurea Letea din Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr













Wild Flowers by Cost3l, on Flickr











DSCN3306 by romir59, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina and Voineasa resorts, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

Transalpina and Voineasa resorts, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​








Facebook 1 2​




*Transalpina Ski Resort*




















































































































*Voineasa village & resort*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr*

Rucăr​


​







Sunset lights by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​










Facebook​
















































​






mihaelaivan.ro​
































stefandaniel-arad.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Simeria Arboretum, Transylvania*

Simeria Arboretum, Transylvania​

​




Simeria is a town with 12,556 inhabitants known especially as railway junction from Mureș Valley toward the city of Hunedoara and further toward the Jiu Valley Depression and Oltenia.

The main attraction of the locality is the Arboretum, the third largest and most diverse in Europe and eleventh in the world, according to Encyclopedia Britannica. The Simeria Arboretum was established in the 18th century, with a large collection of exotic species being introduced between 1870-1880. Simeria Arboretum is considered "a national monument in the parks art", being the oldest, the most valuable and picturesque collection of exotic and native trees and shrubs in Romania, gathering on a surface of 73 ha over 2,100 systematic taxa from different zones of the globe. 

More photos




Arboretum Simeria - Romania by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr











Arboretum - Simeria Romania by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr​


















*Simeria - Petroșani railway* goes through the dream - like sceneries of Land of Hațeg.




Simeria - Petroşani. by TeodorCristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași: Trei Ierarhi Monastery*

Iași: Trei Ierarhi Monastery​

​






Considered for centuries the finest church in Moldavia, the church of the Trei Ierarhi Monastery was erected in 1635. It became renowned for the extraordinary lacery in stone which adorns the facades, from bottom to the top of the derricks. One can count over 30 non-repeating registers of decorative motives. Western architectural elements (Gothic, Renaissance) combine with the Eastern style, of Armenian, Georgian, Persian, Arabian or Ottoman inspiration, in a totally bold conception, whose result is a harmonious ensemble.

In 1640, Prince Vasile Lupu, the renowned defender of the Orthodox Church, set up here the first printing press in Moldavia and the Vasilian College, a higher education institute. In 1643, the first volume ever printed in Moldavia was issued in Iași. 

Next to the church is the Gothic Hall built in the same period, that shelters a religious art museum (see photos). 




















seminariasi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

..Bucharest​







*Meteorit explosion on 7th January 2015*
























*Photos by me*




Bucharest: Stanislav Cihoschi Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: 21st December 1989 Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​



















*Photos by others*



Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr













Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr
















Pe bulevard by Sorinmountains, on Flickr














first blue minute of the day by dorinser, on Flickr​













Sebastien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains: 500 yo fir tree*

Cindrel Mountains: 500 yo fir tree​

​






It is 40 m tall and the circumference is 8 m



















ciclism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș​


​



*Vișeu Valley* - Vișeu is one of Romanian Maramuresș three main rivers, the other being Iza and Mara. Vișru Valley is limited by Maramureș Mountains toward the north and Rodna an Țibleș mountains toward south.

The road along the valley connects the city of Sighetu Marmației (the historical capital of Maramureș) and Borșa, the locality close to river's source and further with Bukovina, through the Prislop Pass. The video shows the entire road along the valley.





valeaViseului by [email protected], on Flickr





























*Vaser Valley steam train* - Vaser is 60 km long and a tributary of Vișeu. the uninhabited and roadless valley gows deep into forested wilderness, close to the Ukrainian border.

The photo is taken in Vișeu de Sus, on Vișeu Valley, the locality from where starts the railway.




Mocănița, Vișeu de Sus, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr​















*Gutâi Mountains: Roaster's Crest peak*




a Kakastaréj / Creasta Cocoşului by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr








a Kakastaréj / Creasta Cocoşului by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


















*Rodna Mountains National Park and Biosphere Reserve*




Pietrosul Rodnei, Borșa, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr










Natural washing machine, Maramureș, Romania by Buratin, on Flickr​


















*Ocna Șugatag*



Ocna Sugatag Maramures by ckreatza, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve







​




Un pic de escaladă by Sorin Sfîrlogea, on Flickr












Life in the higher planes... by George Pancescu, on Flickr










Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr









Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr











Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr











Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr










Rodna National Park by sasha_h, on Flickr








Rodna Mountains by gotecske, on Flickr












8964 by TiborMolnar, on Flickr









9001 by TiborMolnar, on Flickr











Rodna munti by  Markéta Wagnerová, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași








Pałac w Jassy by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr












Jassy by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some places in Maramureș county*

Some places in Maramureș county​








*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*



Baia Mare by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr











*Săpânța*



Muzeum twórcy Wesołego Cmentarza w Sapince by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr










Merry Cemetery in Săpânța - It is famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives. The Merry Cemetery became an open-air museum and a national tourist attraction.



Wesoły cmentarz by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr













*Surdești*



Marmoryski kościół by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​








anamariadragan.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4 4 5​


















































































































































































































































nelupaunescu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Gabors from Transylvania*

The Gabors from Transylvania​







The Transylvanian Roma, alternatively called Gabors by Romanians, different than those from Wallachia and Moldavia, have never been enslaved. In Wallachia and Moldavia, the oldest references certifying the presence of Roma, in late 14th century, show them as already being slaves and they remained slaves up to 1856, when have been freed.

The Gabor men have distinctive dressing: black hats with large brims and black waistcoats. They grow mustaches and the bulibashas (local leaders) grow long beards. Traditionally, like the Roma from Wallachia and Moldavia, they have been and some still are smiths, brick makers, horse sellers etc.



The World of Gitans_4 by Alexdylan71, on Flickr








The World of Gitans_5 by Alexdylan71, on Flickr​
















*Roma music from Transylvania*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​



​



Jump to second 32


112588864​










Cătălin Dima 1 2​










































*Urdele Pass*, 2,145 m elevation


Fodor Franko​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

Godeanu Mountains​



​





One of the most remote ranges in Romania, you barely can meat anybody anytime on these mountains extending on ~330 km² and reaching 2,291 m.


Mihai Păcuraru 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciocănești, Bukovina, a living museum*

Ciocănești, Bukovina, a living museum​

​







Is a village with 1,111 inhabitants and seat of a commune comprising three villages, with a total of 1,384 inhabitants. 

Situated on Bistrița River, upstream of Vatra Dornei, in the mirific scenery of Land of Dorne, the entire Ciocănești commune was declared in 2004 a museum, in order to preserve the unique traditional architecture and other features of folkloric heritage.



ela.dizabillove.ro​

















portaleromania.ro​































as.antenasatelor.ro​


















L'església dels Càrpats / The Carpathian church by SBA73, on Flickr​




















*Ciocănișteanca* - dance from Bukovina that originated in Ciocănești


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistorical Europe: Țarcu Mountains*

Prehistorical Europe: Țarcu Mountains​

​





~900 km², 2,192 m maximum elevation. Part of last non-boreal European IFL.





















Patrik Švarc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me​








*Pipera Financial District*

Until 1995, it was an ordinary village. After that, an "el dorado" of land transactions began. Plots of land that were 1 USD/m² reached in 2005 the amount of 250 USD/m². Pipera could easily organize itself as a city, due to the important number of population, the police station, the church, shopping places and a large number of offices for the big companies.




Bucharest: by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Pipera Finacial District by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Pipera Finacial District by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


















*Frozen Lake Herăstrău*

Phanariote Prince of Wallachia Alexander Ypsilantis (1775-1782, 1796-1797) built an Ottoman-style kiosk (summer house) on the banks of the Herăstrău Lake. Initially, the area was full of marshes, but these were drained between 1930 and 1935, and the park was opened in 1936.



Bucharest: frozen Lake Herăstrău by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​













*Calea Victoriei*



Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Par*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​








Mihai Păcuraru 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Matei Millo Street corner with Calea Victoriei Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Gutenberg Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: villa in Cantacuzino Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: villa in Cantacuzino Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jieț River Gorges, Parâng and Șureanu mountains*

Jieț River Gorges, Parâng and Șureanu mountains​

​





Jieț River is 27 km long and a tributary of Jiul de Est (East Jiu). Jiul de Est flows through the east of Jiu Valley Depression and join Jiul de Vest (West Jiu) which flows through the western part of the depression, making the River Jiu, which then leave the depression and enters its magnifient 33 km long defile.

For mot of its lenght, Jieț passes through a narrow and deep defile, similar with Jiu Defile but not as sinuous. The first sector of Jieț, where the river flows on an inclined plane, is considered by some mountaineers the mossiest river in Romania. The area is rich in caves, many with temporary glaciers and many still undiscovered.

Jieț Gorges was declared a nature reserve of national importance in 1995. The road along the valley offers magnificent sceneries with the monumental massifs of Parâng, covered in solemn fir forests and the wild gorges of Jieț, with cliffs rising from water and threes growing on the top of these cliffs. 

Ethnographically, the old inhabitants of Jiu Depression, the Momârlans, have one of the most archaic and original folkloric heritages in Romania.

Like the entire Jiu Depression, the area of Jieț is still undiscovered, except the locals and few anthropological and naturalist specialists that have studied it.






Cheile Jietului,Petrila-Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr












Cheile Jietului ,Petrila -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr













Cheile Jietului,Petrila-Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr















Cheile Jietului ,Petrila -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruginoasa, Iași County, Moldavia*

Ruginoasa, Iași County, Moldavia​

​







The locality is known for the traditional club battles and for the Cuza Palace.




*The traditional battle from Ruginoasa* takes place on 31st December between masked young men from the hill and those from the valley, with the magical purpose of chasing the evil. Is certified 200 years ago but probably is older, possibly an ancient ritual of purification dating from pagan times. The men wear thick masks with a hard shield inside, allowing them to be hit with the clubs without the blow to reach the head. Anyway, as the blows are pretty hard (in order to make the opposite group leave the place) and accidents may occur, military police usually appear to separate the two bands.


























*Cuza Palace* was built in 1804 (probably in Neoclassical style) and modified in 1855 in Neogothic style by Sturdza Family (the same family that later built the Palace at Miclăușeni).

In 1862 the property was bought by Alexandru Ioan Cuza, ruler of Romanian Principalities between 1859-1862 and symbol of the 1859 Unification between Moldavia and Wallachia. Although he died in Heidelberg, Germany in 1873, his remains were buried at Ruginoasa and the palace is now the Cuza Museum.



Ionela & Robert -5200 by dumitrelbogdanphotographer, on Flickr









Ionela & Robert -5434 by dumitrelbogdanphotographer, on Flickr










Memories... by geticus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia/ Gyulafehérvár​

​





























*Gate of the Vauban fortress*, 1715-1738



Alba Iulia by Ina ☘, on Flickr​
















*Voivodal Palace*, 15th century, now used as Catholic Episcopal Palace.



Medieval archbishop's palace in Alba Iulia (1) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


















*Ruins of Apulum*, ancestor of the medieval city and the largest settlement in Roman Dacia, with 40-60,000 inhabitants, almost as the present population.



Ruins of Roman fortress at Alba Iulia, 2nd-3rd cents (11) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


















*Tomb of king Unitarian King John Sigismund Zápolya* (ruled 1540–1551, 1556(59)-1570), who in 1568 issued the first edict of religious tolerance in Europe (if not in the world), the Edict of Torda. The edict of 1568 legally applied to Roman Catholics, Lutherans, Calvinists, and Unitarians. Other groups, such as Eastern Orthodox Romanians (over half the population), Jews, and Muslims, were "tolerated" but not granted legal guarantees. 




Kendyl and Bela at tomb of Unitarian King John Sigismond by [email protected], on Flickr​



















*Tomb of John Huniady*, voivode of Transylvania (1441-1456) and regent (governor) of entire Hungary (1446-1452), illustrous military commander during wars against Turks, one of the most popular historical figure in Romania and Balkans. He was half Romanian (from father side), half Hungarian.



Tomb of John Hunyadi (d. 1456) in Alba Iulia cathedral (2) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jurassik Park of Europe: Bucegi Mountains*

Jurassik Park of Europe: Bucegi Mountains​

​









*Caraiman Peak and Heroes Cross*. Situated at 2,260 m elevation, in the saddle of Caraiman Peak (2,291 m), the Heroes Cross built in 1928 holds the world record for the tallest cross on a mountain: 36 m.





The Heroes' Cross, alt. 2260 m. by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr​


















*Omu Peak and Omu Chalet*: Omu, meaning "The Man", is the tallest peak in Bucegi, 2505 m. It is also the highest point in Romania inhabited permanently. The cabin was built in 1888.



Omu Chalet and peak, alt. 2505 m. by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr​


















*The Bucegi Plateau by night*



Carpatii Meridionali by Alah Ja Ja Bin, on Flickr​














*Other sights*



25_05 by clubulalpinfloareadecolt, on Flickr













Fluffy weather... by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia / Mankalya, ancient Callatis*

Mangalia / Mankalya, ancient Callatis​
​




A city with 2,500 years of history


















Esmahan Sultan Mosque, oldest in Romania, built 1575 using as construction material spolia from the ruins of ancient Callatis (ancestor of Mangalia).


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort and Postăvaru Massif*

Poiana Brașov Resort and Postăvaru Massif​








FlintstoneRO 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The mark of the Byzantium: Curtea de Argeș*

The mark of the Byzantium: Curtea de Argeș​




​







*The Princely Church* - 1352
























*The Cathedral* - 1517



Curtea de Arges by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr









Curtea de Arges by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistorical Europe: Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park*

Prehistorical Europe: Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park​

​



The park extends on 356 km² and protects a varied karstic relief with caves, dramatic canyons, pristine rivers, all covered in sub-Mediterranean jungle. Here is the biggest primeval beech forest in Europe, extending on ~50 km².

Most of the treasures of the park are not findible in photos online because nobody goes there or if goes, it doesn't take pictures.

In first photo is the Semenic Peak, 1,445 m, wit the homonimou ski resort. In second photo are the Caraș Gorges.





60962520














Vf. Semenic by  Puiu voina, on Flickr











Verde de Prolaz by Petre Dalea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains*

Vidraru Reservoir, Făgăraș Mountains​











Cătălin Dima​


















ela.dizabillove.ro​


















Lake Vidraru by simona.ilascu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Funerals at Archiepiscopate of Roman, Moldavia*

Funerals at Archiepiscopate of Roman, Moldavia​

​



Funerals of the local archbishop.

Roman is the second largest city in Neamț County, with 50.713 inhabitants. Up to 1948 was the capital of Roman County.

The archiepiscopate was established in 1413, the jurisdiction extending on the whole Lower Land, that is, all Moldavia except Bukovina. Previously, an older episcopate existed, to which even the episcopate of Upper Land (Bukovina) in Rădăuți was subordinated.

The present church was finished in 1550 and the inside paintings dates mostly from 16th century.



epr.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​

​






*Rădăuți* - the voivodal monastery Bogdana, with church built in 1360, boasting the tombs of Moldavia's first five rulers.


zigzagprinromania.com1 2​


























*Humor Monastery* - exterior paintings from 1535





































*Rarău Mountains*


Monitorul de Suceava​

























*Pătrăuți village*



Drewniana studnia w Patrauti by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistorical Europe: Apuseni Nature Park*

Prehistorical Europe: Apuseni Nature Park​







Mihai Păcuraru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paradise on Earth: Vâlcan Mountains*

Paradise on Earth: Vâlcan Mountains​


​








The range is 55 km long, expands on ~ 900 km² and reach 1,946 m. Together with Șureanu Mountains, is the Romanian ranges with the most variated landscapes (landforms and hidrography) and one of the least visited ranges in country.


Mihai Păcuraru​

*Sohodol Gorges*































































































*Jiu - Cerna Pass* - connects Jiu Valley Depression in Transylvania (the area where Petroșani is) and Cerna Valley in Banat (where Băile Herculane is). The area is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​

​







#iasi by mikicontactinfo, on Flickr













DSC_6081 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​





















*Galata Monastery (1584)* in backdrop



DSC_6088 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​
















*Sfântu Sava Church*, 16th century




Sf. Sava Church, Iasi, Romania by radu505, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​









FlintstoneRO​
















photosfromslovenia-cita.blogspot.com​


















Sinaia train station by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr












Sinaia sunrise by Boris Kuznetsov, on Flickr












Peles by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania​

​




Is a town with a population of 18,491, 91% Romanians. Historically, was the capital of one of the Székely Chairs, the Chair of Kézdi, situated in one of the depressions on the western slopes of Eastern Carpathians, depressions that make the Székely Land.


The town is unique in Romania for its urban - social organization. From the central square, small alleys starts toward periphery, each one going through a corridor through one of the houses facing the square, thus leaving an uninterrupted row of houses. This is because in late middle age, when the town was born, the offsprings of each family was building their own house on the alley running on the backside of the parental house.

























Szabolcs Kovacs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​









Casino by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr











Cluj by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania​






MY PHOTOS ​

It is located 45 km from Cluj-Napoca on the Someşul Mic River, and has a population of 20,203.
The modern city was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. After a two years' campaign by the Armenian-Catholic Bishop Oxendius Vărzărescu, they converted from the Armenian Apostolic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church.



*Armenian Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798)*



Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla, Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me








Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Modernist block on Brătianu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard at Cercul Militar Național (1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: entrance at Hotel Capitol (1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park and vicinities*

Cozia National Park ​







dinuboghez.blogspot.ro​ 






















































mychessboardmygame.blogspot.ro​





















... and Cozia Monastery


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Jiu*

Târgu Jiu​









*Sculptural Ensemble of Constantin Brâncuși* - The ensemble comprises three sculptures: the Table of Silence (3rd photo), the Gate of the Kiss (1st and 2nd photos) and the Column of the Infinite (4th photo), on an axis 1,300 m (4,250 ft) long, oriented west to east. The Ensemble is considered to be one of the great works of 20th century outdoor sculpture.




Poarta sarutului -Kissing gate ,Targu-Jiu -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr









Poarta sarutului -Kissing gate ,Targu-Jiu -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr











Masa taceri -Table silenes ,Targu-Jiu -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr











Coloana infinitului -Endless column ,Targu-Jiu -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​










Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr










Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr











Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr











Pelican in the Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr










Pelican in the Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr













Pelican in the Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr












Tree with Cormorants by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saxon settlements in Transylvania*

Saxon settlements in Transylvania​









*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes / Medwesch*



Mediasz by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr












*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár*



Sighisoara by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr












*Biertan / Birthälm/ Berethalom*



Biertan by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr











*Saschiz / Keisd /Szászkézd*



Saschiz by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​









Panorama turnul primariei - City hall panorama by cristian.culiciu, on Flickr










Oradea by Leon Luca, on Flickr











Oradea by Leon Luca, on Flickr











DSC06155 by Leon Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Botoșani*

Botoșani​



​








Downtown and outskirts






Iarna la Botosani by avvalexie, on Flickr


















Iarna by avvalexie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery and village, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Probota Monastery and village, Suceava County, Moldavia







​






Certified in 1390 and built in present form in 1530 (the church) - 1550 (the fortress), Probota is one of the eight buildings or complexes of buildings inscribed on Unesco list under the name Churches of Moldavia. Is surrounded by walls with two crenellated towers.

It was an important cultural center up to 1677, when was dedicated to the holy tomb church in Jerusalem, and when started to be inhabited by Greeks who were sending all the agricultural products to Greece (monasteries were having huge domains, totalising around a third of the territory of Moldavia and Wallachia).

The interior paintings, dating from 1530, are a precious ensemble. The exterior paintings, from 1532, were mostly washed away by rains and winds.

The monastery is the main foundation and burial site of Petru Rareș and his family. He was the most remarkable ruler of 16th century Moldavia and the son of Stephen the Great, the previous ruler and the most ilustrious historical figure of Moldavia (or even of all Romania, according to a poll at a televised show).

In video, the monastery appears at minute 4:33.





























Manastirea Probota by avvalexie, on Flickr













Manastirea Probota by avvalexie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Subcetate / Gyergyóvárhegy, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Subcetate / Gyergyóvárhegy, Székely Land, Transylvania​

​




The locality is one of the few majoritary-Romanian settlements in Székely Land, being populated by 1,319 Romanians, 54 Hungarians and 12 Roma.

It is situated in Gheorgheni Depression, on Mureș Valley, some km before the river to enter its defile. The surrounding sceneries, like in all Székely Land, are dream-like beautiful.




asociatiaculturaladobreanu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort and Baiului Mountain*

Azuga Resort and Baiului Mountain​
​

























azuga tabara de schi by himalayatravel, on Flickr​












blogphoto-r.blogspot.ro​






























































Ramona Cojanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cisnădioara / Michelsberg, Saxon Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania*

Cisnădioara / Michelsberg, Saxon Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania​


​







The village is famous for the late 12th century Romanesque church on the top of hill commanding the settlement. 

Cisnădioara is situated in the foothills of Cindrel Mountains. In photo, in backdrop are seen Făgăraș Mountains.







Cisnadioara by Andrei Dragomir, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains​













Mihai Păcuraru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​


​








Ceahlau_2013_13 by raadoo_, on Flickr





20130719-TIC_2219-2-2 by Ticu Dragos, on Flickr















20130719-TIC_2219-2-2 by 20130719-TIC_2049, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Govora Spa, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Băile Govora Spa, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​


​











Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr











Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr














Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr​


















*Govora Monastery* - 14th-17th century - was Wallachia's main cultural center for several centuries.


commons.wikimedia.org​





























*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery* - established in 16th century, rebuilt in present form in 1635.




Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr













Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arcalia / Árokalja, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Arcalia / Árokalja, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania​

​







Initially a Saxon village certified in 1235, it became a Romanian villlage in 18-20th centuries. 

The Bethlen Castle was built in 17th century in an eclectic style. At the end of 19th century, was created the arboretum, with over 150 local and exatoci plant species.




Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​










*Curtea Veche (Old Court) Church*, oldest extant building in Bucharest, 1554


basilica.ro 1 2​



































































































*"Țepeș Castle"* built for the 1906 National Exhibition



2 ianuarie 2015, Bucuresti, Parcul Carol, Canon 7D Mark II-5323 by Răzvan Băltărețu, on Flickr​






















*Justice Palace*, 1895



29 decembrie 2014, Bucuresti, Canon 7D Mark II-4933 by Răzvan Băltărețu, on Flickr​












*Afi Palace*, largest mall in Romania



Afi Palace Cotroceni Mall, Bucharest, Romania by  Ramona Răican, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains​














ovidiu.satmari.ro 1 2​
























































Tivi Dan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași 










DSC_6169 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​








*The Main Building of the Alexandru Ioan Cuza University*



DSC_6131 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr












DSC_6142 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_6148 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​






*St. Nicholas Greek-Catholic Cathedral* - built between 1800-1839 (LEFT), *The Mihai Viteazu statue* (CENTRE) & *The Greek-Catholic Epicopal Palace*, built between 1903-1905 (RIGHT)



Oradea by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr









*The State Theatre* (built between 1899-1900 by Fellner & Helmer)​


Teatr w Oradei by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya​








Nagybánya / Baia Mare by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche countercultural resort, Dobruja*

Vama Veche countercultural resort, Dobruja​


​



Even in Communist Romania, Vama Veche had the reputation of a non-mainstream tourist destination, a hangout for intellectuals. 


In last decades, Vama Veche has experienced development and gentrification, which has led to a "Save Vama Veche" campaign that is lobbying for the area's environmental conservation and a halt to development and mass tourism. In 2004, allegedly as a result of the campaign, legislation was enacted, limiting construction of new housing and roads or paving of existing roads. 





Bolero by elfland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Griviței Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Sfinții Voievozi Street and church by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Gheorghe Manu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Few places in Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Few places in Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​


​



Land of Bârsa / Burzenland is a depression in the southeast corner of Transylvania. Historically, since middle age was one of the Saxon chairs, with the capital at Brașov and a mixed population of Germans, Romanians and Hungarians.

The German colonists (called Transylvanian Saxons) from this region are attested in documents as early as 1192. In 1211 the region was given to another German group, the Teutonic Knights by King Andrew II of Hungary in return for guarding the southeastern border of the Kingdom of Hungary against the Cumans. The Teutons were expulsed by the Hungarian king in 1225. In the short period they lived here, they founded some of the settlements and citadels.












*Râșnov / Rusnâ (Rosenau)*. In antiquity was called Cumidava, both a Dacian polis and a Roman fort with this name existing here. The Dacian city, capital of one of the Daian tribes, developed at the foot of the hill, with the fortified acropolis on the same place: the top of the hill, as the medieval citadel. The medieval citadel in present form dates from 14th century but may include older, 13th century parts.




DJI00067 by billhunt48, on Flickr









DJI00036 by billhunt48, on Flickr










DJI00059 by billhunt48, on Flickr










DJI00064 by billhunt48, on Flickr​



















*Rotbav / Roiderbrich (Rothbach)*. The church was erected around the year 1300 in Romanesque style. It was fortified in 15th century with a ring of walls and with elevation of the tower.


Wikipedia​
















DJI00049 by billhunt48, on Flickr​




















*Hărman / Huntschprich (Honigberg)* - the massive Romanesque church dates from around 1240. The fortress dates from 15th century. The clock dates from 16th century.



DJI00002 by billhunt48, on Flickr











DJI00006 by billhunt48, on Flickr​



















*Brașov*



Watched by JAF12, on Flickr​
















*Poiana Brașov Resort*



Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr​










FlintstoneRO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges and Polovragi Monastery, Oltenia*

Olteț Gorges and Polovragi Monastery, Oltenia​













Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

Transalpina Highway​










Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by Camila Guerreiro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​













95091557​












Cristi Gavrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolog Valley, Argeș County, Muntenia*

Topolog Valley, Argeș County, Muntenia​
​





Topolog River, 111 km long, is the major watercourse west of Argeș, running between Olt and Argeș rivers and spilling into the former.


The northern part of the valley was part of an area tht was historically known as Land of Loviștea, a depression which extended on both sides of Olt River in northern Wallachia and on Lotru Valley, in both Oltenia and Muntenia. Loviștea was the home of the earliest political formations in what will be medieval Wallachia, the duchies of Seneslau (1233), Tihomir (father of Basarab I) and Basarb I himself. Loviștea is also a realm of extraordinary landscapes, pure nature, wild mountain jungle with wonderful rivers and springs. The villages harbour ancient lifestyle and preserves traditions in a style belonging both the Oltenia and Muntenia.


Most of the next photos, except Sălătrucu, are from lower sector of Topolog, which doesn't belong to Loviștea.










*Autumn on Topolog Valley*



Autumn at Countryside by Andra MB, on Flickr​

















*The mountain sector of Topolog Valley*. The river springs in Făgăraș Mountains and for some tens of km goes through the wild thick forests inhabited by a part of the 500 bears living in Argeș County.


biciclindprinromania.blogspot.ro​









































*Sălătrucu*



ROM_2010_135_etapa3 by LowBush, on Flickr​



















*Văleni Skete* - established in 1692, present church is from 1888.


iulianna​






















*Ceparii Ungureni* - church from 1830


Mircea Rareș Țetcu​























*Valea Danului* - a village not on Topolog River but on a nearby valley. The church was built in 1811.


Mircea Rareș Țetcu​























*Ciofrângeni* - abandoned railway viaduct and church in Schitu Matei village



martianul 2008​























Valentin Pătrașcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Villages in Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

Villages in Vrancea Mountains, Molavia​



​









*Neculele Depression*



Depresiunea Neculele by Theo Chirac, on Flickr​

















*Vizantea Mănăstirească*


dorinte-verzi.blogspot.ro​




































*Vrâncioaia*


Ady Dangă​










Wikipedia​






















*Poiana Mărului Monastery*



Poiana Marului Monastery, Vintileasca,Romania by mihaela_plestiu, on Flickr​



















*Buluc Skete* situated on top of Măgura Odobeștilor Mountain, a nature reserve. Was established in 1679.

Facebook​
























*Hora at Vintileasca, Neculele Depression*


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucium - Poieni, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

Bucium - Poieni, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania​
​








Bucium - Poieni is one of the no less than  thirty villages of Bucium commune, totalising a population of 1,792. The Poieni hamlet, in photo, has 141 inhabitants.

One of the main mining settlements in Apuseni, with 2,000 years of history (as proved by the vestiges of a Roman mining settlement), Bucium is known also as the starting point for visiting of two major natural monuments: Detunatele, two places with basalt columns and Negrileasa Narcissus Meadow.


baiadomnilor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Sprie / Felsőbánya, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

Baia Sprie / Felsőbánya, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania​

​​




Is a former gold and silver mining town (baia means mine) situated not far from Baia Mare, a city also with a mining profile. Baia Mare and Baia Sprie were Hungarian towns founded by Germans and surrounded by Romanian villages.

Presently, the population is 15,476: 73% Romanians, 17% Hungarians, 4% Roma etc. 

Among town's landmarks there are:

- the Catholic church built in 1847-1858, with two towers
- the Orthodox (initially Greek-Catholic) church built in 1793
- the building of the mine administration, now town hall, built in 1733




Baia-Sprie- by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr










Paragliding over Baia Sprie by eaglex, on Flickr










FIL4939 by dani_fil, on Flickr​




















*Catholic church*, 1847-1858



Untitled by romeolazar, on Flickr








Biserica-Romano-Catolică-Baia-Sprie by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr​
















*Calvaria Catholic chapel*, 1848



Misterul de sub capela by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr​
















*Town Hall*, 1733


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stone churches in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Stone churches in Vâlcea County, Oltenia​

​





Following the previous two posts about wooden churches in Vâlcea county, here is a presentation of few peasant churches built in stone in the picturesque and peculiar Oltenian style, in the same county.



Source of info and photos: Wikipedia​






*Viorești* - was a village which now was assimilated to Gorunești village, part of Slătioara commune and the name applies now only to the parochy. The church was built in 1781 and is famous for the external paintings with the founders, Ion Urșeanu and his family. He was bailiff of Horezu region (vătaf de plai) and there are around 40 churches attributed to him in zone.










































*Mierlești* - Mierlești is the name of a parochy and former village, now assimilated into Bărbătești village from Bărbătești commune. The church was built in 1776, the paintings date from late 18th century.









































*Foleștii de Jos* - built in 1866, replaced an older, wooden church



























*Vătășești* - another parochy of Bărbătești village, dates from 1712



























*Copăceni* - 1804

























*Oteșani* - 1740











































*Mierea* - 1841


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vărbila Monastery, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Vărbila Monastery, Prahova County, Muntenia​


​





Vărbila is a village situated amidst a plain forest, northeast of Ploiești (the county capital).

Built in 1539, the fortified monastery was modified / extended in 17th century.


ph-online.ro​



















economica.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​


​









ceahlau by Florinel Pascanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​

​







Night lights by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Praid and Turda salt mines, Transylvania*

Praid and Turda salt mines, Transylvania​

​







*Praid / Parajd*



Untitled by Radio Romania International, on Flickr​




















*Turda / Torda*




Turda salt mine, Romania: entrance #turda #saltmine #romania by adela dumitrascu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrila and Petroșani, Jiu Depression, Transylvania*

Petrila and Petroșani, Jiu Depression, Transylvania​


​









The view vrom Rosia , Petrila and Petrosani - Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​












Cristi Gavrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Justice Palace (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: building at the beginning of Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Union (1931) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

Defile of Jiu National Park​
​































ES64 F4 189-701 RO-CTV by Allex George, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​

​







Established in 1402, present buildings from 15-16th centuries



Bistrita, Neamt, Romania by romeofer67, on Flickr










Bistrita, Neamt, Romania by romeofer67, on Flickr











Bistrita, Neamt, Romania by romeofer67, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me









Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Șuțu Palace (1835) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciocanu village, Rucăr - Bran Pass*

Ciocanu village, Rucăr - Bran Pass​


​






Ciocanu is the first village on the Wallachian side, next to the historical border with Transylvania. There are 135 inhabitants and the households are spread at distance one from another on hills and valleys, like in Apuseni.

The video begins with images from Dâmbovicioara gorges.























Prin Ciocanu by serdiana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Dobruja​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


,,


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Bukovina​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Traditional dress from Costești, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Traditional dress from Costești, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rafting on Jiu Defile*

Rafting on Jiu Defile​







x-tours.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania​








Nicu Chirobocea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​












DincoloDeFatade​



















untitled18 by no_limitz918, on Flickr














Downtown Bucharest, from my room by roomman, on Flickr















20141218-05 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó











Sunset in Brasov by Tieg Tarum, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistorical Europe: Apuseni Nature Park*

Prehistorical Europe: Apuseni Nature Park​

​






*Sighiștel Canyon*



DSC_6399 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr








DSC_6414 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​













*Galbena (Yellow) Valley*




DSC02406 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










DSC02446 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr












DSC02404 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr













DSC02416 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr













DSC02422 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










IMG_6923 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr
​















*Boga Valley*



IMG_6847 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​




















*Cetățile Ponorului Cave*



IMG_6637 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr








IMG_6641 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some places in Bihor County*

Some places in Bihor County​


​








*Vida Cave & Gorges* - are an example about how gorges appear, from collapsed caves passed by a river. Some parts of the Vida Cave remains with its roof, while the lower sector is now a gorge. The area is very wild and mysterious, shadowed by trees covered in moss.

Pădurea Craiului Mountains, where Vida Gorges are, are remarkable for their many karst phenomena.




CRW_5546 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










CRW_5633 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr








CRW_5638 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










CRW_5640 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​
















*Around Aleșd*




CRW_6351 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr









pano2 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr












IMG_8089 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​

















*Around Bratca* - the endless variety of landscapes and natural beauties from Pădurea Craiului Mountains




134 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr







CRW_7246 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr











CRW_7275 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr











20 iulie 2013 022 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










088 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr








IMG_8739 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​




















*Defile of Crișul Repede*




IMG_7348 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr











025 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr









pano 13 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​



















*Oradea*. first photo: the Catholic Episcopal Palace, 1762-1777



CRW_4156 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr








CRW_0368 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr










File0098 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surroundings of Dărmănești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

Surroundings of Dărmănești, Bacău County, Moldavia​
​






Is a town with 12,247 inhabitants, situated on Trotuș Valley, in Comănești-Dărmănești Depression, surrounded by Nemira (to the west) and Berzunți (to the east) ranges of mountains.




Darmanesti by Madalina26, on Flickr












Untitled by Madalina26, on Flickr






Tree of life by Madalina26, on Flickr​
















*Valea Uzului Dam*, Nemira Mountains



the dam and the reflecting waters by francovschi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The big cat of Carpathians*

The big cat of Carpathians​














2,000 lynxes live in Romania, fro.m a total of 2,800 in the Carpathians (in all countries along the range). The European lynx population (excluding Russia) has been estimated at 8,000. The cub in the video have been filmed somewhere in Apuseni (Western Carpathians) by a hiker. Liynx can be dangerous, there was a case in that zone not long before the video to be shot, when a forest guard was killed by a lynx.


















transylvanianwildlifeproject.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley - Romania's main touristic zone*

Prahova Valley - Romania's main touristic zone​
​



Geographically, the Prahova river separates the Eastern Carpathians chain from the Southern Carpathians. Historically, the corridor was the most important passage way between the principalities of Wallachia and Transylvania. The present DN1 road, linking Bucharest with the city of Braşov and the future A3 will be built along the Prahova Valley.

The most important resorts are: Predeal, Azuga, Buşteni, Sinaia, Comarnic, Breaza. Predeal is situated between Postăvaru, Piatra Mare and Baiului ranges, Azuga in Baiului, Bușteni and Sinaia between Bucegi and Baiului and the other two are in the sub-Carpathian (hill) sector.











Extraordinary video with *the valley seen from train*, in the areas of Sinaia and Bușteni. Watch the entire video to find some breathtaking sequences with the colossal appeareance of Bucegi Massif.

























Photo from *National Road DN1 outside Ploiești*, before the hill and mountain sector



Prahova Valley, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​

















*Bușteni*


allblogs.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calafat - Vidin Danube Bridge, Oltenia*

Calafat - Vidin Danube Bridge, Oltenia​

​




Video shot during construction. The bridge was opened in 2013.



68687977















_ASN3997 Calafat to Vidin Danube Bridge Crossing Photograph by Aaron Sneddon Photography & Aerial Photographer, on Flickr












_ASN3990 Calafat to Vidin Danube Bridge Crossing Photograph by Aaron Sneddon Photography & Aerial Photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​

​





*Waterfront of the old town*

117418291​

















*The commercial port*



ziaruldeinvestigatii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*History Museum in Turda, Transylvania*

History Museum in Turda, Transylvania​


​




The museum is hosted in the Princely Palace, late 15th century - 1560, the most important architectural monument in city. Destined to be a trade post for the salt mined in Turda, the building also served as a temporary residence for the princes of Transylvania while visiting the area. The building also housed the participants of the Diet of Transylvania.

The museal collections include statues from Potaissa (the archaeological site of a Roman municipium situated near Turda), discoveries from the age of migrations, from middle age and from pre-modern period.



2013 S 2364 Turda_081 by Morton1905, on Flickr​

















*Roman steles*



2013 S 2364 Turda_053 by Morton1905, on Flickr










2013 S 2364 Turda_054 by Morton1905, on Flickr​



















*Tomb of a Gepid princess*, 5th century CE



2013 S 2364 Turda_064 by Morton1905, on Flickr​


















*Other items*




2013 S 2364 Turda_078 by Morton1905, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​











_DSC7567 by Dragos D., on Flickr











IMG_1373 by roxanaborta, on Flickr











Cluj-Napoca - Orasul comoara - Cluj Arena - Sala Sporturilor - Raul Somes by Porcutan Dan - Photo & Journalist, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​

​



























20140809-SAM_1240 by jackpot47000, on Flickr













20140809-SAM_1277 by jackpot47000, on Flickr











20140809-SAM_1266 by jackpot47000, on Flickr











20140809-SAM_1192 by jackpot47000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Welcome to the jungle: Cozia National Park*

Welcome to the jungle: Cozia National Park​
​







Video: the path from Turnu Monastery to Stânișoara Monastery, the most visited part of the park






























Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

Bârgău Mountains​








levurelitteraire.com​

















birgau-calimani.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

Bucegi​

​








113085177














Bucsoiu 008 by catalin.serban, on Flickr











Malaiesti 7 by vlad_cepraga, on Flickr












DSC09970 by someone10x, on Flickr














DSC00295 by someone10x, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Bârgăului, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Bistrița Bârgăului, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania​

​




Is a village situated on Bistrița Ardeleană River (a tributary of Someș), between Călimani and Bârgău Mountains. The area is characterised by mountain forests with a rich fauna. Bistrița Ardeleană is the main contributor to Colibița Reservoir. The village is the seat of the homonimous commune, which beside Bistrița Bârgăului, includes Colibița village situated upstream. Initially, Colibița was situated in the area now covered by the lake, and with the construction of the dam, the village was relocated lower on valley.


The photo presents the small station of the railway along Someș Valley.





DSC_0024 by xrispixels, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​

​









10-21-2012 - Ciucas-17 by calin.sargan, on Flickr









10-21-2012 - Ciucas-16 by calin.sargan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​


​










In second photo is Iezer Lake, that gave the name to the range (iezer means lake or pond).





Lush forests leading into the snowy mountains by Horia Varlan, on Flickr
















Iezer lake on a late autumn afternoon by Horia Varlan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates I Hydro Power Station*

Iron Gates I Hydro Power Station​

​





Room of the engines




Hydro Power Plant Portile de Fier I (Iron Gates I - Romanian Side): machines hall by Andra MB, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road to Moldovița, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

Road to Moldovița, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains​
​










Highway to Moldovita, Romania by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains: Buceș - Vulcan Pass*

Metaliferi Mountains: Buceș - Vulcan Pass​
​







The pass connects Land of Motzi and Land of Zarand, going between Metaliferi Mountains (toward south) and Bihor Mountains (toward north). This is the ancient road of gold, by where both Dacians and Romans were transporting the metal extracted at roșia Montană / Alburnus Maior to Sarmisegetusa Regia (the Dacians) or across the Danube and further into Italy.






Vulcan Pass by JoB Colours and More, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​



​








DSC_2934 by sabina.nicoleta, on Flickr​
















"Parking" at Pahomie Skete, next to a spectacular spring with a waterfall.




DSC_2793 by sabina.nicoleta, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hoteni, Mara Valley, Maramureș*

Hoteni, Mara Valley, Maramureș​
​











Fence and Garden plot by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași









DSC_7229 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr











DSC_7234 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










DSC_7236 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​











*Trei Ierarhi Monastery* - Mănăstirea Trei Ierarhi (Monastery of the Three Hierarchs) is a seventeenth-century monastery located in Iaşi, Romania. The monastery is listed in the National Register of Historic Monuments and included on the tentative list of UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The church was erected between 1637 and 1639, in the Moldavian capital, in honour of three saints (Basil of Caesarea, Gregory of Nazianzus, and John Chrysostom), and was blessed by Bishop Varlaam.It was restored in 1882.



Trei Ierarhi Church and Tower in 1845











DSC_7242 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​









*Saint Sava church* - It was built in 1583 , renovated or restored in 1820, 1832, 1844, 1862, 1878-1879, 1997-1998, 2007-2013



DSC_7246 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oldest steamer in the world*

Oldest steamer in the world​
​








Built in 1854 on the Altofen yard at Budapest, it was long believed that she had been built in 1874, she is now the oldest passenger steamer in the world. Given to Romania in 1918 as war reparations, is now mostly used for Romanian Government meetings, but makes also day trips between Galați and Brăila. (source)





Tudor Vladimirescu by ionut.vasileg, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






*The City seen from Cetățuie (=Citadel) hill*



Cetatuie by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr











Cluj Arena Sunset by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr










Cetatuie by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr












*Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr













*Central Park* - its history begins in 1827, when the organization Women Charity Association (Jóltevő Asszony Egyesület) rented land where the desert in order to establish a place of recreation.On May 1, 1838 it was estabilished the City Comission for the Park that took over the activity of the Women's Charity Association.
The park was opened to the public in the early 1830s, initially under the name of Népkert (People's Park).
In its current form the Central Park is the result of materialisation of the project developed by Samuel Hermann in 1840.The works were spread over a long period of time, until the 1870s.
In 1871, after the project of Anton Kagerbauer, it was landscaped the lake in the center of the complex.In the vicinity of the lake, are grouped buildings "Chios" and "Casino", erected by architect Lajos Pakey in 1897, which marks the lanmarks of the park. The architecture of these two buildings is eclectic, being erected at the same time.


The Lake



Chios Lake by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr










Chios Restaurant



Chios Lake by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr












The Casino



LUK_3761 by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr












*Fireworks in the Avram Iancu square* - celabrating 156 years from the Unification of the Romanian Principalities Moldavia and Țara românească (January 24th 1859)



LUK_7265 by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr











LUK_7364 by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар









Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr










Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr










Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár



















DSC_3406 by VladZz, on Flickr











DSC_3397 by VladZz, on Flickr











DSC_3407 by VladZz, on Flickr











DSC_3417 by VladZz, on Flickr











DSC_3427 by VladZz, on Flickr












Sighisoara! by Monica Madalina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania view! by Monica Madalina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​

​







Rarau Mountains, Romania by simona.ilascu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains*

Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains​
​








Saint Ana Lake by alexandra militaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

Apuseni Mountains









Pastel de toamna by Ela_V., on Flickr











Dealu Geoagiului by Ela_V., on Flickr










Intregalde by Ela_V., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery*

Voroneț Monastery













It is one of the famous painted monasteries from southern Bukovina, in Suceava County. The monastery was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 over a period of 3 months and 3 weeks to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue."
The church is one of the Painted churches of Moldavia listed in UNESCO's list of World Heritage sites.



Voroneț by mihaibulai, on Flickr














Voroneț Monastery by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr











Andra Panduru - Flickr











Andra Panduru - Flickr











Voroneț Exterior painting by mihaibulai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Jiu Valley*

Petroșani, Jiu Valley








Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr











Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr











Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains








Mountain beauty... by George Pancescu, on Flickr









The force of nature... by George Pancescu, on Flickr










Out into the wild... by George Pancescu, on Flickr










Bucegi Mountains by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Romanian Athenaeum*

Bucharest: Romanian Athenaeum​








Opened in 1888, the ornate, domed, circular building is the city's main concert hall and home of the "George Enescu" Philharmonic and of the George Enescu annual international music festival.




Bucharest - Romanian Athenaeum by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар










Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr












Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr










Timisoara, Romania September, 2014. by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania​







MY PHOTOS ​

It is located 45 km from Cluj-Napoca on the Someşul Mic River, and has a population of 20,203.
The modern city was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. After a two years' campaign by the Armenian-Catholic Bishop Oxendius Vărzărescu, they converted from the Armenian Apostolic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church.They come here from Bistrița from where were expelled by Saxons.



Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr












Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr










Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr











Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben









IMG_2848 by lost.innature, on Flickr










lunch with a few beers by Flitshans, on Flickr








EU Regional- Flickr














Vedere Sibiu de pe Str.Centumvirilor by Bogdan Denes, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aiud / Nagyenyed / Straßburg am Mieresch, Transylvania*

Aiud / Nagyenyed / Straßburg am Mieresch, Transylvania​









The city has a population of 28,934 people. It has the status of municipality and is the second-largest city in the county, after county seat Alba Iulia. The city derives its name ultimately from St. Giles (Aegidius), to whom the first church in the settlement was dedicated when built.










AlexAvram007 - Flickr











AlexAvram007 - Flickr












AlexAvram007 - Flickr











AlexAvram007 - Flickr












AlexAvram007 - Flickr












AlexAvram007 - Flickr












AlexAvram007 - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj / Blasendorf / Balázsfalva, Transylvania*

Blaj / Blasendorf / Balázsfalva, Transylvania​







Blaj is the principal religious and cultural center of Greek Catholics in Transylvania.
Blaj was the seat of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Diocese of Făgăraș and Alba Iulia from 1737 (before it was in Făgăraș) to 1948 (when the Greek-Catholic church was dissolved by Communist authorities) and after 1990 it is again the seat of the diocese.
Blaj was the first place to have Romanian written with Latin alphabet instead of Cyrillic in which it had traditionally been written. Blaj was also a center for the Romanian Age of Enlightenment, being the founding site of the Şcoala Ardeleană society that promoted the Roman cultural heritage of the Romanians. Thus Blaj gained the nickname "The Little Rome".
In 1848, Blaj was where over 40,000 Romanians met to protest Transylvania becoming a part of Hungary.



Blaj by Iliescu Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

Port of Constanța









Constanta Harbor by c.lucian, on Flickr










The port by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova*

Craiova









DSC_0620-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr











DSC_1466-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr










DSC_1457-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr











DSC_1453-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr










DSC_0950-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr










DSC_1452-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr












DSC_1435-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr












DSC_1285-1 by Maya Av, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mamaia resort*

Mamaia resort










Pasarela din Mamaia. by Liquid View, on Flickr











Mamaia Resort Bridge by Marius Manole, on Flickr










Mamaia, Romania by seaslug, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​


























































































Matthew J. Fecteau - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery*

Sinaia Monastery​




























































































Matthew J. Fecteau - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane*

Băile Herculane​










Băile Herculane (Latin: Aqua Herculis; German: Herkulesbad; Hungarian: Herkulesfürdő; Czech: Herkulovy Lázně) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.



Romania (6) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr












Romania (5) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș & Pelișor Castles*

Peleș & Pelișor Castles​








*Peleș Castle* - It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.




















































































*Pelișor Castle* - It is a castle in Sinaia, Romania, part of the same complex as the larger castle of Peleş. It was built in 1899–1902 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand (son of Carol's brother Leopold von Hohenzollern) and Ferdinand's consort Queen Marie.











Matthew J. Fecteau - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Transylvania*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Transylvania​







*The village*











Matthew J. Fecteau - Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr













*The Castle*



Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr













Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr













Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr







































Matthew J. Fecteau - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania​









*The town and the 11th century citadel*



Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr













Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Monastery*

Curtea de Argeș Monastery​







Mary590 - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​







Mary590 - Flickr​



































Romania by christensenbruce320, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina



















IMG_3708 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr










IMG_3706 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr











IMG_3705_edited-1 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​









Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​








*seen from Cetățuie (Citadel) hill*



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











*The National Theatre* - The theatre was built between 1904 and 1906 by the famous Austrian architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer who designed several theatres and palaces across Europe in the late 19th century and early 20th century, including the theatres in Iaşi, Oradea, Timişoara and Cernăuți.



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










*Avram Iancu square with Avram Iancu statue (1993) and Orthodox Cathedral (1923-1933)*



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












*Unification square with Matthias Corvinus Monument (1896-1902) and St. Michael Roman-Catholic church (1349-1447, the tower dates from 1837-1862)*



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr













Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











*Eroilor Avenue with the Greek-Catholic Cathedral (former Roman-Catholic church) built in 1778-79.*



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










*At the end of the street is located Matthias Corvinus House where son of John Hunyadi, later one of the most renowned Kings of Hungary, was born in this building on 23 February 1443.*



Cluj 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​









Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr










Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr











*
Council square*



Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












*The Black church (1383-1477)*



Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr












Brasov 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom: the town and the fortress*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom :the town and the fortress











Kőhalom vára / Cetatea Rupea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr











Kőhalom vára / Cetatea Rupea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Modovița, Bukovina*

Modovița, Bukovina​








*The village*



2008 Roemenië 0094 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr











2008 Roemenië 0091 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0093 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0092 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr













*The Monastery* built in 1532 by Petru Rareș , who ruled Moldavia from 1527 to 1538 and again from 1541 to 1546, promoted a new vision for Bukovina churches. He commissioned artists to cover the interiors and exteriors with elaborate frescoes (portraits of saints and prophets, scenes from the life of Jesus).Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved.
Alongside others 7 monasteries, the Monastery of Moldovița was placed on UNESCO World Heritage list in 1993.



2008 Roemenië 0047 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr









2008 Roemenië 0059 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr












2008 Roemenië 0060 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr











2008 Roemenië 0070 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0053 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár 


















Clock-Tower-from-city-park-in-Sighisoara-Romania by scenicgrrl2007, on Flickr









romania 76 images 032 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr











romania 76 images 046 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine​








Turda Saline (Romanian: Salina Turda) was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Turda - Romania ex Salt mine by edhy_229, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania*

Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania









​








Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dumești, Apuseni Mountains (1)*

Dumești, Apuseni Mountains (1)​






Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dumești, Apuseni Mountains (2)*

Dumești, Apuseni Mountains (2)​








Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Geaca / Gyeke, Cluj county*

Geaca / Gyeke, Cluj county












87509299​







Marius Petric - Facebook: the village, the lake​
































































​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​








Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cuzăplac / Középlak, Sălaj county*

Cuzăplac / Középlak, Sălaj county









118210439​




Heifer International - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeior (Dragons Garden) protected area*

Grădina Zmeior (Dragons Garden) protected area










115894607








03 by mag.cristi, on Flickr











04 by mag.cristi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains​








Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

Vlădeasa Mountains​








Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains










154 by mag.cristi, on Flickr













149 by mag.cristi, on Flickr










176 by mag.cristi, on Flickr










150 by mag.cristi, on Flickr










147 by mag.cristi, on Flickr













168 by mag.cristi, on Flickr










128 by mag.cristi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași










DSC_7312 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr










Stefan cel Mare street by iustin.o, on Flickr











Stefan cel Mare street by iustin.o, on Flickr

​







*Trei Ierarhi Monastery *- the church it was buit between 1637 and 1639, it was restored in 1882.



Trei Ierarhi Church by iustin.o, on Flickr
​









*The National Theatre* built between 1894 and 1896 by Viennese architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer, who designed several theatres and palaces across Europe, including the theatres in: Cluj-Napoca, Oradea, Timișoara and Chernivtsi.



National Theatre Iasi by iustin.o, on Flickr​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Marius Petric photos :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> Marius Petric photos :cheers:


Can you see them here on SSC? I can't (they don't display), I had to open the Facebook pages.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár​







Ticu Dragoș - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arieșeni, Apuseni Mountanis*

Arieșeni, Apuseni Mountanis​







Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina​







Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Transylvanian Plain*

Sic / Szék, Transylvanian Plain​







Sic is a village in Transylvanian Plain (in Romanian: Câmpia Transilvaniei, in Hungarian:Mezőség), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox.


Marius Petric - Facebook​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Can you see them here on SSC? I can't (they don't display), I had to open the Facebook pages.


Yes, they regularly display on my iPad.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Can you see them here on SSC? I can't (they don't display), I had to open the Facebook pages.


edit d.P.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

Cozia Monastery​






Cozia Monastery, erected close to Călimănești by Mircea the Elder in 1388 and housing his tomb, is one of the most valuable monuments of national medieval art and architecture in Romania.
The appearance of the church was modified under Neagoe Basarab (1517), Şerban Cantacuzino and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1707), who added a veranda, a new fountain, a chapel and a watch tower, adding to its architecture the 'brâncovenesc style'.
Cozia was painted between 1390 and 1391. Some of the original frescoes (1390) are still well preserved.



Cozia by pikrpl, on Flickr










Cozia by pikrpl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare*

Baia Mare 








Februárius / February by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr










*Etnographic Museum*​


Baia Mare Etnographic Museum by pikrpl, on Flickr









2012 - 151 Baia Mare ethnographic museum by sebastianana, on Flickr








2012 - 150 Baia Mare ethnographic museum by sebastianana, on Flickr










2012 - 149 Baia Mare ethnographic museum by sebastianana, on Flickr









2012 - 128 Baia Mare ethnographic museum by sebastianana, on Flickr








2012 - 122 Baia Mare ethnographic museum by sebastianana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle*

Bran Castle​






The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.



2015 - 032 Dracula castle by sebastianana, on Flickr










2015 - 022 Dracula castle by sebastianana, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania








Prislop Monastery Hunedoara -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr









Prislop Monastery Hunedoara -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr










Prislop Monastery Hunedoara -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár​







The fortress Alba Carolina, designed by architect Giovanni Morando Visconti, was built between 1714 and 1738, at the behest of Emperor Charles VI of Habsburg.



Rainbow over Alba-Iulia by corinacristescu81, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania​









2015 - 037 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr









2015 - 041 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr









2015 - 042 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr










2015 - 040 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr







2015 - 053 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr









2015 - 058 Rasnov medieval fortress by sebastianana, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






*Orthodox Cathedral (1923-1933)*



Romania-1.jpg by bayoyong, on Flickr










*St. Michael Roman-Catholic church (1349-1447)*



Romania-3.jpg by bayoyong, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county*

Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county















The Horezu Monastery or Hurezi Monastery was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.



DSCN2045 by d duck1, on Flickr








DSCN2037 by d duck1, on Flickr









mănăstirea hurezi by băseşteanu, on Flickr









mănăstirea hurezi by băseşteanu, on Flickr








mănăstirea hurezi by băseşteanu, on Flickr









mănăstirea hurezi by băseşteanu, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

Transfăgărășan








Romania by mail.onmyway, on Flickr









Romania by mail.onmyway, on Flickr










Romania by mail.onmyway, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben









pk140814-3 by pikrpl, on Flickr








pk140814-17 by pikrpl, on Flickr








pk140814-6 by pikrpl, on Flickr









pk140814-34 by pikrpl, on Flickr










pk140814-13 by pikrpl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden church of Plopiș, Maramureș county*

Wooden church of Plopiș, Maramureș county














The Church of the Archangels Michael and Gabriel is a Romanian Orthodox church in Plopiș village, Șișești Commune, Maramureș County, Romania. Built in 1798, it is one of eight buildings that make up the wooden churches of Maramureș UNESCO World Heritage Site, and is also listed as a historic monument by the country's Ministry of Culture and Religious Affairs.​


Plopis, Maramures. by MariusR., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park 









Cheile Nerei 2013 by cercetasi.severin, on Flickr







Cheile Nerei 2013 by cercetasi.severin, on Flickr









Cheile Nerei 2013 by cercetasi.severin, on Flickr









Chasing The Fall by Tudor G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó








2008 Roemenië 0330 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr








2008 Roemenië 0334 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr








2008 Roemenië 0300 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr









2008 Roemenië 0284 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0388 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0398 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr










2008 Roemenië 0281 Brasov by porochelt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania








Rimetea by szaboistvan007, on Flickr








Rimetea by szaboistvan007, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

--->


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

Port of Constanța​








> A tugboat helps guide USS Cole (DDG 67) into port as the ship prepares to moor in Constanta, Romania for a scheduled port visit Feb. 9, 2015. Cole, an Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer, homeported in Norfolk, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe.





150209-N-TC720-078 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr









150209-N-TC720-029 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes / Medwesch*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes / Medwesch​






It is the second largest city in Sibiu County, Transylvania.
In the 13th century, the kings of Hungary invited German settlers known as Transylvanian Saxons to the area, who settled in the valley of the Târnava Mare River.
In 1910 Mediaş had 8,626 inhabitants (44.8% Germans, 31.6% Romanians, 19.9% Hungarians).. By 2011, the figure had fallen to 44,169. The ethnic composition in 2011 was:36,764 Romanians (83.2%), 4,511 Hungarians, (10.2%), 1,880 Romani (4.3%), 711 Germans (1.6%), 303 other.



February snowfall by Raoul Pop, on Flickr








Mediaș city historical center by Dan Chirita, on Flickr









Mediaș city historical center by Dan Chirita, on Flickr











Synagoga w Mediaszu by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Transylvania








City view from the fortress by Dan Chirita, on Flickr








Exit the fortress by Dan Chirita, on Flickr









Guard tower by Dan Chirita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania








Sighișoara historical center by Dan Chirita, on Flickr








Sighișoara, Inside the fortress by Dan Chirita, on Flickr









The Clock Tower Barbacan by Dan Chirita, on Flickr










Small street by Dan Chirita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​






Weblo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest









Bucharest city life by c.lucian, on Flickr









Out and About Trip Bucharest by jojosf1, on Flickr









Cultural Centre by jojosf1, on Flickr
















Elena Apostol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15871987833/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane*

Băile Herculane​







Băile Herculane (Latin: Aqua Herculis; German: Herkulesbad; Hungarian: Herkulesfürdő; Czech: Herkulovy Lázně) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.



Romania(11) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr









Romania (4) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași









UNIVERSITY OF MEDICINE AND PHARMACY by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum*

Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum​






It is an open-air ethnographic museum located in the Herăstrău Park (Bucharest, Romania), showcasing traditional Romanian village life. The museum extends to over 100,000 m2, and contains 272 authentic peasant farms and houses from all over Romania.
It was created in 1936 by Dimitrie Gusti, Victor Ion Popa, and Henri H. Stahl.


*Household from Jurilovca, Tulcea county (1898)*



06103-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Gospodărie Jurilovca, Tulcea, 1898, motănel fâcând plajă by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr










06112-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Gospodărie Jurilovca, Tulcea, 1898, motănel fâcând plajă by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr









*Wind Mill from Sarichioi, Tulcea county (XIX century)*



06111-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Gospodărie Jurilovca, Tulcea, 1898 şi Moară de vânt, Sarichioi, Tulcea, sec. XIX by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr









*Trinity from Fețeni, Vâlcea county (1860) & Wooden church of Timișeni, Gorj county (1773)*



06077-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Troiţa din Feţeni, Vâlcea, 1860 şi Biserica de lemn din Timişeni, Gorj, 1773 by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr









*Household form Sârbova, Timiș county (1821)*



05945-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Gospodarie din Sârbova. Timiş, 1821 by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr










*Household from Curtișoara, Gorj county (XIX century)*



05927-BUCUREŞTI, Muzeul Satului, Gospodarie din Curtişoara, Gorj, sec XIX, by Gogulescu Silviu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sâmbăta de Sus monastery, Brașov county*

Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, Brașov county​







Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, also known as Brâncoveanu Monstery, is a monastic settlement of monks. Originally had a wooden church, built in 1657, with the initiative of Preda Brâncoveanu. Between 1696 - 1707 it was built a church by Constantin Brancoveanu. Interior murals were executed in 1766 by the painters Ionaşcu and Pană.


2014-07-10 Sambata de Sus-21 by Mihai Enescu, on Flickr









Sambata de Sus monastery, a place of prayer, silence , searching God.. by Angela gardener, on Flickr










DSC_6098 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Transylvania*

Turda / Torda, Transylvania​








Piaţa Republicii, Turda by Timon91, on Flickr











*Turda Saline* (Romanian: Salina Turda) was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr









Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr









Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr










Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr










Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr










Salina Turda by Timon91, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg









View from citadel hill, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr











View from citadel hill, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr










Strada Andrei Șaguna, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr









Piața Avram Iancu, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr










Someșul Mic river, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr











Piața Unirii, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr









Piața Unirii, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr











Strada Émile Zola, Cluj-Napoca by Timon91, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta


















Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr








Birds in the Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr









Night heron by Cost3l, on Flickr









Pelican by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​






*Orthodox Cathedral* - The cathedral was raised between 1936 and 1941.
The cathedral is the seat of the Archbishop of Timișoara and Metropolis of Banat. It is dedicated to the Three Holy Hierarchs, Saints Basil the Great, Gregory the Theologian, and John Chrysostom. It has 11 towers, of which the central and the highest has a height of 90.5 meters.



Take the tram by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cornet train station, Vâlcea county*

Cornet train station, Vâlcea county

​






Summer Landscape by RE2801 ∴, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Monastery*

Curtea de Argeș Monastery​







One tablet records that the founder was Prince Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521); another that Prince Ioan Radu completed the work in 1526; a third describes the repairs executed in 1681 by Prince Șerban Cantacuzino; a fourth, the restoration, in 1804, by Joseph, the first bishop. Between 1875 and 1885 the cathedral was reconstructed, and in 1886 it was reconsecrated.










Mary 590 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16352877717/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​








DSC00481 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr










DSC00405 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr









DSC00402 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr, Land of Muscel*

Rucăr, Land of Muscel









Sunset lights by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben








temp by lost.innature, on Flickr









IMG_2894 by lost.innature, on Flickr









IMG_2834 by lost.innature, on Flickr










IMG_2838 by lost.innature, on Flickr









IMG_2828 by lost.innature, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

-- >


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

From previous page :





> Rucăr, Land of Muscel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






*Cetățuie (Citadel) hill*



Sunset over Cluj by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr










Cetățuia (Cluj-Napoca) by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains







parang_0013 by cosminux, on Flickr








parang_0018 by cosminux, on Flickr








parang_0033 by cosminux, on Flickr









parang_0023 by cosminux, on Flickr









parang_0020 by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mangalia / Mankalya , Dobruja*

Mangalia / Mankalya , Dobruja








Port civil Mangalia by cosminux, on Flickr









Scena Calatis, Mangalia by cosminux, on Flickr








Coborare spre plaja, Mangalia by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mamaia resort*

Mamaia resort







Mamaia by cosminux, on Flickr








Promenada Mamaia by cosminux, on Flickr









Promenada Mamaia by cosminux, on Flickr








Plaja Mamaia by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Igniș Mountains*

Igniș Mountains








a Rozsály / the Igniş peak by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county​





It was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Salina_Turda_005 by cosminux, on Flickr









Salina_Turda_013 by cosminux, on Flickr








Salina Turda by cosminux, on Flickr










Salina_Turda_006 by cosminux, on Flickr











Salina_Turda_001 by cosminux, on Flickr










Salina_Turda_003 by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár








Interiror cetate by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comănești / Homoródkeményfalva, Székely Land*

Comănești / Homoródkeményfalva, Székely Land​







Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr










Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr









Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr










Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chinușu / Kénos, Székely Land*

Chinușu / Kénos, Székely Land








Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr








Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr








Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bădeni / Bágy, Székely Land*

Bădeni / Bágy, Székely Land








Untitled by Homoródmente, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași








DSC_7616 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7666 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7457 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7454-Edit by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr









DSC_7456 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Perșani Muntains*

Perșani Mountains








Hagymás-hágó, Persányi-hegység / Munții Perșani, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr







Hagymás-hágó, Persányi-hegység / Munții Perșani, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr









Hagymás-hágó, Persányi-hegység / Munții Perșani, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ineu / Borosjenő, Zarand Land*

Ineu / Borosjenő, Zarand Land​





Ineu (Hungarian: Borosjenő; Serbian: Јенопоље/Jenopolje; Turkish: Yanova) is a town in Arad County, western Transylvania, Romania. It is situated at a distance of 57 km from the county capital Arad, it occupies a 116,6 square km surface at the contact point of Crișul Alb Basin and Crișurilor Plateau. Ineu is the main entrance gate into the Zărand Land (Țara Zarandului). The town administers one village, Mocrea (Apatelek).
Ineu was first attested in documents in the year 1214 under the name "Villa Ieneu". It was a sanjak centre in the Timişoara and Varad eyalets and it was known as "Yanova" during the Ottoman rule.



Photos by our forumer Bogdy


*Saint Stephen Roman-Catohlic church*



Bogdy89 - Flickr









Bogdy89 - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains







Shadows on the slope by Geologu 2009, on Flickr







The other side by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








Transfagarasan in February by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








On the trail by Geologu 2009, on Flickr









Our canine guide by Geologu 2009, on Flickr








Cold and warm by Geologu 2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains Nature Park*

Rodna Mountains Nature Park​





Ady Rangu - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monasteries of northern Oltenia*

Monasteries of northern Oltenia​








*Polovragi Monastery, Gorj county* - established in 1506 and rebuilt as a fortified complex in 1645.



Polovragi Monastery Gorj -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Polovragi Monastery Gorj -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​









*Lainici Monastery, Gorj county* - certified in 17th century but probably dating from 14th century. There are two churches, one from 1817 and one contemporary. The monastery is situated in the wild Defile of Jiu. The road along the defile was built only in 1880.



Lainici Monastery Gorj -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr









Lainici Monastery Gorj -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Lainici Monastery Gorj -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​







*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county* - the church dates from 1634. A part of the fortress dates from 1852-1856.



Arnota Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr







Arnota Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​









*Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea county* - first time built in 1494, was rebuilt in 1519 and 1846-1855. The paintings inside the main church dates from 1850 and are realised by Gheorghe Tattarescu.



Hurez Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr









Hurez Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​








*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county *- estebilished in 1690-1693, the church it was finished in 1697.The complex is part of UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993.



Bistra Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Bistra Monastery Ramnicu-Valcea -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Bodi, Maramureș county*

Lake Bodi, Maramureș county








autumn light by Octav Bobe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

-- >


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

--->


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Jiu Valley*

Petroșani, Jiu Valley









DSC_6478 by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​






*Biserica Neagră (Black Church)* - It is 89 meters in length and 38 meters wide. It measures 65 meters from the floor level to the highest point of its only bell tower. The Black Church has a six ton bell, the biggest in Romania, an impressive 4,000 pipe organ built in 1839 by Carl August Buchholz (1796–1884) which is played during weekly concerts.



20150212-P2120641 by Ioana_Lungu, on Flickr










*Brașov Fortress* built in the 16th century



All along the watch town by JAF12, on Flickr










When night merges with day... by George Pancescu, on Flickr









Twilight at Brasov Fortress by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Păuşeşti-Otăsău, Vâlcea county*

Păuşeşti-Otăsău, Vâlcea county​






Emanuel Teodorescu - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pasărea Monastery*

Pasărea Monastery​





It is situated 29 km East of Bucharest.It was founded in 1813 when a wooden church was built here.The wooden church was destroyed in a earthquake in 1838.The present church dates from 1846.

Emanuel Teodor - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța








Aquarium Constanta by Stefania Elena, on Flickr








Mihai Emiescu and Veronica Micle by Stefania Elena, on Flickr







Cazino Constanta by Stefania Elena, on Flickr








Cazino Constanta by Stefania Elena, on Flickr









Black Sea by Stefania Elena, on Flickr









Black Sea by Stefania Elena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turnu Dam on Olt river, Vâlcea county*

Turnu Dam on Olt river, Vâlcea county








Barajul de pe raul Olt, de la Manastirea Cozia by Stefania Elena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*2 Mai, Dobruja*

2 Mai, Dobruja







2 Mai by Stefania Elena, on Flickr









2 Mai by Stefania Elena, on Flickr









2 Mai by Stefania Elena, on Flickr











2 Mai by Stefania Elena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains








Bucegi Mountains by Danny_Gi, on Flickr









Bucegi Mountains by Danny_Gi, on Flickr








Costila Peak by Danny_Gi, on Flickr









Bucegi Mountains by Danny_Gi, on Flickr








Bucegi Mountains by Danny_Gi, on Flickr









Bucegi Mountains by Danny_Gi, on Flickr









The Romanian Sphinx by Danny_Gi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród, Transylvania*

Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród, Transylvania​






The fortified church was built in the 13th century, the fortifications dates from 15th and 16th centuries.



Behing the facades in Homorod by CharlesFred, on Flickr









The Saxon fortified church of Homorod by CharlesFred, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania
















The streets of Sighisoara by CharlesFred, on Flickr









The streets of Sighisoara by CharlesFred, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица, Banat*

Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz / Oravicabánya / Оравица, Banat









side street by 7ersinn, on Flickr










morning view by 7ersinn, on Flickr











paved steps by 7ersinn, on Flickr









street by 7ersinn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baraolt / Barót, Székely Land*

Baraolt / Barót, Székely Land​






According to the 2011 Census the ethnic composition of the town was as follows: Székely Hungarian made up (9,271 (95.87%) Hungarians, 300 (3.1%) Romanians, 84 Roma, 15 others.



Barót / Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Barót, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Defile of Olt, Vâlcea county*

Defile of Olt, Vâlcea county








Romania_road to Valea Lui Stan - 11_© by cycloscope, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some places in Dobruja*

Some places in Dobruja​





*Mangalia*



Mangalia by anthonycollins, on Flickr









Mangalia by anthonycollins, on Flickr









*2 Mai*



2 Mai by anthonycollins, on Flickr









*Eforie Nord*



Eforie Nord by anthonycollins, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest






*Basarab Overpass* - inaugurated in 2011]​


Once upon a time in Bucharest by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár​






The Orthodox Cathedral (left) & the Roman-Catholic Cathedral (right)



Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stejărișu/ Priusterf / Probstdorf / Prépostfalva, Transylvania*

Stejărișu/ Priusterf / Probstdorf / Prépostfalva, Transylvania










Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr









Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Transylvania*

Măgura, Transylvania









Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr










Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ hno: Use of Lindab should be outlawed. There is no circumstance where it can look decent.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad








European Lovers by VonLiviu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baziaș, Iron Gates Nature Park*

Baziaș, Iron Gates Nature Park 








Bazias Cemetery by Tudor G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași








DSC_7731 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7707 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7734 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr








DSC_7738 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr









DSC_7715-Edit by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr









DSC_7687 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr









DSC_7743 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

Cernavodă








DSC00320 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr









DSC00633 by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr










1 (236) by guardian of the galaxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom​





gabriela bea - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr








Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr










Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr










Night heron (Starc de noapte, Nycticorax nycticorax) by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Costinești resort, Dobruja*

Costinești resort, Dobruja








Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad Central Railway Station*

Arad Central Railway Station​






Steam locomotive 131.001 in front of Arad Central Railway Station. The building was opened in 1858.
HORSCHECK - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains







Bucegi Mountains by thecodemaker, on Flickr









paragliding by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenierstadt, Transylvania​





MY PHOTOS ​


The modern city was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. After a two years' campaign by the Armenian-Catholic Bishop Oxendius Vărzărescu, they converted from the Armenian Apostolic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church.They come here from Bistrița from where were expelled by Saxons.


*18th century houses*



Gherla - Mihai Viteazu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr








*''Petru Maior'' High Schoo*l - built between 1896 and 1897 after the plans of the architect Ignác Alpár.



Gherla - Petru Maior High School (1897) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr







Gherla - Petru Maior High School (1897) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









*Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1798)*



Gherla - Armenian Catholic Cathderal (1748-1798) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









*The Main Park* - Sometimes nicknamed as the ''Small Schönbrunn'', the park designed in English style it was inaugurated in 1864.



Gherla - The Main Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla - The Main Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr









Gherla - The Main Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó







The Last Snow in Blue Hour by George Nutulescu, on Flickr









IMG_1659 by shereeblechynden, on Flickr









P7100298 by happytravel, on Flickr










P7100281 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7100256 by happytravel, on Flickr








P7100304 by happytravel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár​






*The village* - 5.181 inhabitants (2011)



P7110357 by happytravel, on Flickr​







*The Castle* - It is situated on the border between Transylvania and Wallachia. The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. In 1438–1442, the castle was used in defense against the Ottoman Empire, and later became a customs post on the mountain pass between Transylvania and Wallachia. Bran Castle belonged to the Hungarian Kings but due to King Vladislas II's failure to repay loans, the city of Brasov gained possession of the fortress in 1533. Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.



P7110392 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7110387 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7110374 by happytravel, on Flickr








P7110362 by happytravel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains








P7080042 by happytravel, on Flickr







P7080039 by happytravel, on Flickr








P7090210 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7090211 by happytravel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan / Wolkendorf / Szászvolkány, Burzeland*

Vulcan / Wolkendorf / Szászvolkány, Burzeland​





The fortified church was built in 1529, destroyed in 1611, it was reconstructed in 1665.



P7070175 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7070177 by happytravel, on Flickr








P7070186 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7070187 by happytravel, on Flickr









P7070190 by happytravel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea*

Râmnicu Vâlcea








Râmnicu-Vâlcea by RE2801 ∴, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dârjiu / Székelyderzsi fortified church, Székelyland*

Dârjiu / Székelyderzsi fortified church, Székelyland











First built in Romanesque style in the 14th–15th centuries, the church was transformed into a Gothic one in the latter part of the 15th century.The fortifications, erected in 1400, reached their final form around 1530. 



Fortified church in Székelyderzs / Dârjiu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


Fortified church in Székelyderzs / Dârjiu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Fortified church in Székelyderzs / Dârjiu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr










Fortified church in Székelyderzs / Dârjiu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr










Fortified church in Székelyderzs / Dârjiu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania*

Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania













The first documentary testimony about the village dates from 1283 in a document about the taxes paid by the inhabitants of 7 villages and so it is believed to have been founded sometime between 1224 to 1283 by Transylvanian Saxons. The village settlement quickly developed into an important market town and by 1510 Biertan supported a population of about 5,000 people. Between 1468 and the 16th century a small fortified church was constructed and developed. 



Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr







Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr







Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Fortified church in Birthälm / Biertan, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sulina, Tulcea county*

Sulina, Tulcea county







DSC_8544_1 by F.Micki, on Flickr










DSC_8455 by F.Micki, on Flickr









DSC_8491 by F.Micki, on Flickr









DSC_8490 by F.Micki, on Flickr








DSC_8884 by F.Micki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

Apuseni Mountains







F.Micki___2012 by F.Micki, on Flickr







F.Micki___2012 by F.Micki, on Flickr








F.Micki___2012 by F.Micki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania















Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr








Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Hungarian / Szászkézd, Transylvania*

Saschiz / Keisd / Hungarian / Szászkézd, Transylvania












The fortified church was built between 1493 and 1525.



Abandoned building in Keisd, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr







Abandoned building in Keisd, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Keisd / Saschiz / Szászkézd, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr









Keisd / Saschiz / Szászkézd, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*




From previous page - Saschiz & Sighișoara




Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​






View towards Orthodox Cathedral (1936-1941) - the tallest church in Romania



Timisoara, Romania by Ralu Anne, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște​





Târgoviște had a population of 73,964,making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.



Târgoviște, Curtea Domnească by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr






Chindia Tower by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr









Old Hospital, Târgovişte by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Calafat , Oltenia*

Calafat, Oltenia







Calafat (Romania) - Train Station by Danielzolli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta
















Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr









Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr









Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr









Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr








Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr







Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr









Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr










Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr








Night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax, Starc de noapte) by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben







Central square, Sibiu.. by Angela gardener, on Flickr







Tower in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr








Town wall and Towers in Sibiu, Romania by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains







Snowy ridge on Zaganu... by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Babele (The old women), Bucegi Massif*

Babele (The old women), Bucegi Massif








Standing guard... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rock sculpture of Decebalus, Iron Gates Natural Park*

Rock sculpture of Decebalus, Iron Gates Natural Park​





The rock sculpture of Decebalus is a 40-m high carving in rock of the face of Decebalus, the last king of Dacia, who fought against the Roman emperors Domitian and Trajan to preserve the independence of his country, which corresponded to modern Romania. The sculpture was made between 1994 and 2004, on a rocky outcrop on the river Danube, at the Iron Gates, which form the border between Romania and Serbia.

Adrian Nicolae Per - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara







> Built in
> 
> 14th century (royal castra)
> 1440–46 (first phase)
> ...




IMG_2629 by azeea, on Flickr









Corvin Castle by Ina ☘, on Flickr






Corvin Castle by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​







Balea Lac - Transfagarash, Romania by bulguides.com, on Flickr








Balea Lac - Transfagarash, Romania by bulguides.com, on Flickr









Balea Lac - Transfagarash, Romania by bulguides.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*

Harghita Mountains








Winter Landscape Transylvania by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr









Winter Landscape Transylvania by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr








Winter Landscape Transylvania by Botond Buzas Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov Citadel*

Râșnov / Rosenau Citadel​






The medieval citadel of today is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect.

In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.

The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.



Rasnov fortress by George Pancescu, on Flickr








Medieval times... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucea, Cluj county*

Ciucea, Cluj county​










View from Ciucea Mansion, which was the residence of Ady Endre (1877 - 1919), Hungarian poet. His wife, Berta Boncza inherited the Ciucea property and after Endre's death she sold it to Octavian Goga (1881-1938), Romanian poet and Prime Minster



Missing summer by CameliaTWU, on Flickr








Octavian Goga's mausoleum at Ciucea Mansion



Mausoleum by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​







WP_20150304_14_55_46_Raw__highres by cosmin_ciuc, on Flickr









*Stavropoleos Monastery (1724)*



P1080680 by Karenjw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​






Brasov. by Jovago., on Flickr









P1090093 by Karenjw, on Flickr








*Black Church* (German: _Schwarze Kirche_; Romanian: _Biserica Neagră_; Hungarian: _Fekete templom_) buit between 1383-1477.



P1090104 by Karenjw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​









P1080724 by Karenjw, on Flickr








P1080721 by Karenjw, on Flickr






On the right, the Roman-Catholic church (1726-1733)



P1080744 by Karenjw, on Flickr










P1080715 by Karenjw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța​







Dragut George - Flickr








FOTO4160 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Păpușa Peak (Parâng Mountains)*

Păpușa Peak (Parâng Mountains)







Papusa Mountain by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta

















Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr








Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr








Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr









Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr








Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

>>>


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

From previous page - Danube Delta, Păpușa Peak (Parâng Mountains), Constanța




Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti​






With a population of 102,400 (2011), the first official record of the settlement was in 972 (as _Villa Zotmar_).



In the background is *The Administrative Palace* - It was built between 1972 and 1984, the main architect being Nicolae Porumbescu, assisted by Ludovic Gyüre. At 97 metres, it is the fourth highest in the country. It is an example of brutalist style architecture.

























































Katinka Babos - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár​





*The village* - 5.181 inhabitants (2011)



Transylvania, Romania - Bran Castle by ctl118, on Flickr​







*The Castle* - It is situated on the border between Transylvania and Wallachia. The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. In 1438–1442, the castle was used in defense against the Ottoman Empire, and later became a customs post on the mountain pass between Transylvania and Wallachia. Bran Castle belonged to the Hungarian Kings but due to King Vladislas II's failure to repay loans, the city of Brasov gained possession of the fortress in 1533. Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.



Bran Castle (AP4H7933 2PP) by Alex Pănoiu, on Flickr







Bran Castle- 3 by rhizomeblur, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó








Brasov, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr








Biserica Neagră (Black Church) in Brasov, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









Town Wall and Tower in Brasov, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









Town Square and Biserica Neagră (Black Church) in Brasov, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr








Brasov in Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poduri, Bacău county*

Poduri, Bacău county








Catching Light by Gaman Gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​







Sibiu- rooftops by rhizomeblur, on Flickr








Sibiu- street by rhizomeblur, on Flickr









*"ASTRA" Museum of Traditional Folk Civilization* 



"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr








"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr









"ASTRA" National Museum Complex in Sibiu, Romania 2010 by johanssonmikael78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anina–Oravița railway*

Anina–Oravița railway​




The Anina–Oravița was the first mountain railway in today's Romania, opened in 1863, it is still in use today for touristic purposes, and it is one of the most beautiful railways in Europe due to very picturesque landscapes, viaducts and long tunnels.


Linia Oravita - Anina , Banat , Romania by dorinnovac, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county*

Turda / Torda, Cluj county 







Exploring Turda, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr








Exploring Turda, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr








Exploring Turda, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​






Cluj-Napoca Transylvania by NagyLori, on Flickr









the crepuscular talk. 01 by Maria Martelli, on Flickr









*Dormition of the Theotokos Cathedral (1923-1933)*



DSC_4790 by gabytul2000, on Flickr








Cluj-Napoca, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr









In the centre of the photo - *Cluj Arena* (built in 2009—2011, it has a capacity of 30,000 seats)



DSC_4784 by gabytul2000, on Flickr









*Central Park* - Inaugurated in 1830, The Casino (second photo) was built in 1896–1897.



Cluj-Napoca, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr









Cluj-Napoca, Romania by SGxhangTEN, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land*

Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land







DSC_5882 by gabytul2000, on Flickr








DSC_5776 by gabytul2000, on Flickr








DSC_5785 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​




In the background - *The Orthodox Cathedral* (1936-1941) - the highest church in Romania (90 m)



DSC_2793 by gabytul2000, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Natural Park*

Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Natural Park








DSC_5117 by gabytul2000, on Flickr







DSC_5150 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Károlyi Castle, Carei / Nagykároly*

Károlyi Castle, Carei / Nagykároly​





It was built between 1892 and 1894 after the plans of architect Arthur Meinig.



DSC_6580 by gabytul2000, on Flickr







DSC_5412 by gabytul2000, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca Ilvei, Bistrița-Năsăud county*

Lunca Ilvei, Bistrița-Năsăud county







DSC_4198 by gabytul2000, on Flickr









DSC_4195 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Monastery*

Prislop Monastery








DSC_6024 by gabytul2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Reserve, Sălaj County*

Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Reserve, Sălaj County






90310182





grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr










grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr









grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr









grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr







grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr








grădina zmeilor by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county*

Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county








Dintr_un Lemn_127 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr







Dintr_un Lemn_014 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr








Dintr_un Lemn_081 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr









Dintr_un Lemn_092 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr







Dintr_un Lemn_069 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr








Dintr_un Lemn_107 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monasteries in Northern Moldavia*

Monasteries in Northern Moldavia​





*Văratec* (established in 1785, there are 3 churches in the complex: ''Assumption of Mary'' church built in 1808-1812, ''John the Baptist'' church built in 1844, extended in 1880 & ''Transfiguration '' church built in 1845-1847) 

*Agapia* (established in 1641-1643, there are 7 historical monuments: ''Assumption of Mary'' wooden church built in 1780 , ''St. Ioan Bogoslov'' wooden churchbuilt in 1821 and renovated in 1977-78, ''Saints Voivods'' church built in the XVII century, the interior murals are by Grigorescu, ''Nativity of the Theotokos'' chapel built in 1864, the belltower built in 1823, Cells and other constructions from XIX-XX centuries)


120508937​










*Moldovița* (the church was built in 1532, the paintigs were made in 1537 by Toma of Suceava)

*Sucevița* (the church is from 1581)

Sucevița and Moldovița Monasteries were placed on UNESCO World Heritage sites in 1993.



120508314​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya







a Régi Főtér / the Old Town Square by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr








a főtér / the main Square by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr







a Fekete Sas fogadó / the Schwarzes Adler inn by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr








az István Király szálló / the Stephen King inn by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

Gutâi Mountains







havas hegyvonulat / snowy mountain range by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr







hófödte hegygerinc / snow-covered ridge by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr







a Rozsály / the Igniş peak by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr







árnyak és nyomok / Shadows and Traces by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr








téli délután / winter afternoon by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr








téli séta / winter walk by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr








Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr










Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr









Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr








Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr







Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

From previous page: Danube Delta, Gutâi Mountains, Baia Mare, Monasteries in Northern Moldavia(aerial videos)



Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó








Brașov-Romania by Shiva Mohseni, on Flickr








Brașov-Romania by Shiva Mohseni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle*

Bran Castle​






Bran Castle, situated near Bran and in the immediate vicinity of Braşov, is a national monument and landmark in Romania. 
The castle is now a museum open to tourists, displaying art and furniture collected by Queen Marie.Tourists can see the interior individually or by a guided tour. At the bottom of the hill is a small open air museum park exhibiting traditional Romanian peasant structures (cottages, barns, etc.) from across the country. As of 2014, the castle is reportedly for sale.



Dracula's palace by Shiva Mohseni, on Flickr










Dracula's palace by Shiva Mohseni, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Straja resort, Lupeni, Jiu Valley*

Straja resort, Lupeni, Jiu Valley







Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr









Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr







Straja Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr








Straja mountain Lupeni -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmnicu Sărat, Buzău county*

Râmnicu Sărat, Buzău county​





City Hall



Ramnicu Sarat, Romania by sven_art, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Ski resort*

Poiana Brașov Ski resort​




























Sebastian Popopvici - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea







Tulcea - Danube - DSC07429.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr








Tulcea - Danube - DSC07427.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr








Tulcea - Danube - DSC07425.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr








Tulcea - Danube - DSC07419.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta
















Danube Delta - DSC07415.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr









Danube Delta - DSC07412.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr







Danube Delta - DSC07409.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr








Danube Delta - DSC07407.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr











Danube Delta - DSC07393.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr









Danube Cruise DSC07366 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station*

Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station​





The Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station is the largest dam on the Danube river and one of the largest hydro power plants in Europe. It is located on the Iron Gate gorge, between Romania and Serbia.



Iron Gate 1 Hydro Electric Dam - Serbia-Romania DSC07493.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr









Iron Gate 1 Hydro Electric Dam - Serbia-Romania DSC07494.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*A1 motorway around Sibiu*

A1 motorway around Sibiu






The highways of Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pastoral Scene in Cluj county*

Pastoral Scene in Cluj county​






On the hills between Cluj and Campia Turzii, Romania. Picture taken from a train.



Pastoral scene by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​







Cluj-Napoca by mlissasimon, on Flickr






*The Palace of Justice (1898-1902, architect. Gyula Wagner)*



Cluj-Napoca by mlissasimon, on Flickr






*The National Thearte and Romanian Opera building (1904-1906, designed by Fellner & Helmer)*



Cluj-Napoca by mlissasimon, on Flickr






*Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral (1923-1933)*



Statue of Avram Iancu in front of the Dormition of the Theotokos Cathedral by CCCeLyA, on Flickr​




*Matthias Corvinus Monument (1894-1902)*



Matthias Corvinus by CCCeLyA, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia, Prahova county*

Sinaia, Prahova county​






Sinaia. by Jovago., on Flickr







*Peleș Castle* - It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.



Peleș Castle-Romania by Shiva Mohseni, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest








In the city by sisterssinister, on Flickr







View by sisterssinister, on Flickr








Street-at-50mm-prime-0026 by andreinedeleafoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Small Waterfall in Covasna county*

Small Waterfall in Covasna county







Watherfall by beres_felix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel*

Făgăraș Citadel






Fagaras Citadel in Fagaras, Romania by eantonio82, on Flickr







Fagaras Citadel by eantonio82, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó















Valentin Borcan - Flickr

2048 pixels​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben



AERIAL PHOTO






Out and about by olivia_ligo, on Flickr








Moments by olivia_ligo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slănic-Moldova Resort*

Slănic-Moldova Resort







Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr







Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr









Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baraolt Mountains*

Baraolt Mountains








Baróti-hegység / Munții Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr







Baróti-hegység / Munții Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr







Baróti-hegység / Munții Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Baróti-hegység / Munții Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Baróti-hegység / Munții Baraolt, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oituz Pass*

Oituz Pass 







Ojtozi-hágó / Pasul Oituz, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Ojtozi-hágó / Pasul Oituz, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr







Ojtozi-hágó / Pasul Oituz, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr








Sisi Monument, Bereck / Bretcu, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful Romania - almost untouched nature :cheers:

Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park










https://romaniadacia.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/nera-gorges-national-park-cheile-nerei-beusnita/neras-valleys-most-beautiful-romanian-landscape-romania/










https://romaniadacia.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/nera-gorges-national-park-cheile-nerei-beusnita/walking-through-neras-canyon-1/










https://romaniadacia.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/nera-gorges-national-park-cheile-nerei-beusnita/suspended-bridge-over-nera-romanian-landscape/










https://romaniadacia.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/beautiful-clean-river.jpg










https://romaniadacia.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/nera-gorges-national-park-cheile-nerei-beusnita/ochiul-beiului-lake-in-nera-canyon-park/










https://romaniadacia.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/nera-gorges-national-park-cheile-nerei-beusnita/most-beautiful-romanian-landscape-eastern-europe/
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nemira Mountains*

Nemira Mountains​




Nemere-hegység / Muntii Nemira, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






IMG_0457-cautam cararea spre lacul Uzului de pe Nemira 19 aug. by zonel_vasiliu, on Flickr





IMG_0451-muntii Nemira 19 aug. by zonel_vasiliu, on Flickr







IMG_0450-muntii Nemira 19 aug. by zonel_vasiliu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roman-Catholic church of Oituz (1924), Bacău county*

Roman-Catholic church of Oituz (1924), Bacău county​




The whole commune (Oituz village and others five) has a population of 8.152 inhabitants (2011 census), 49.2% Romanian Orthodox, 48.9% Roman Catholic and 1.8% Seventh-day Adventist.



Catholic church, Oituz / Gorzafalva, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Catholic church, Oituz / Gorzafalva, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Catholic church, Oituz / Gorzafalva, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Catholic church, Oituz / Gorzafalva, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Catholic church, Oituz / Gorzafalva, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov - the most popular Romanian ski resort*

Poiana Brașov - the most popular Romanian ski resort





Pioana Brasov by racheljmiller85, on Flickr






Pioana Brasov by racheljmiller85, on Flickr







white.happiness by Andrei Popa., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​




According to the last Romanian census, from 2011, there were 253,200 people living within the city of Brașov, making it the 7th most populous city in Romania.

The first attested mention of Brașov is Terra Saxonum de Barasu ("Saxon Land of Baras") in a 1252 document. The German name Kronstadt means "Crown City" and is reflected in the city's coat of arms as well as in its Medieval Latin name, Corona. The two names of the city, Kronstadt and Corona, were used simultaneously in the Middle Ages.



Brasov by racheljmiller85, on Flickr







Brasov, Romania by boti_marton, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár​




*Bran Castle*, situated near Bran and in the immediate vicinity of Braşov, is a national monument and landmark in Romania. 
The castle is now a museum open to tourists, displaying art and furniture collected by Queen Marie.Tourists can see the interior individually or by a guided tour. At the bottom of the hill is a small open air museum park exhibiting traditional Romanian peasant structures (cottages, barns, etc.) from across the country. As of 2014, the castle is reportedly for sale.



Transylvania - bran/Dracula's castle and the Ice hotel. by racheljmiller85, on Flickr







Dracula's Castle by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr








Dracula's Castle by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

Transfăgărășan​




The road connects the historic regions of Transylvania and Wallachia, and the cities of Sibiu and Pitești.



Transfagarasan Romania by arturbmxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta












Over 300 species of bird have been recorded, of which over 176 species breed, the most important being cormorant, pygmy cormorant, white pelican and Dalmatian pelican.



Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr







Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr







Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr







Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr







Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr







Seagulls. Pescaruși by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár 













A document of 1280 records a town built on the site of a Roman fort as Castrum Sex or "six-sided camp", referring to the fort's shape of an irregular hexagon.Other names recorded include Schaäsburg (1282), Schespurg (1298) and Segusvar (1300). By 1337 Sighișoara had become a royal center for the kings, who awarded the settlement urban status in 1367 as the Civitas de Segusvar.

Sighișoara has a population of 28,102 according to the 2011 census.




Untitled by samiov86, on Flickr







Transylvania - Sighisoara by arnaldof, on Flickr







Transylvania - Sighisoara by arnaldof, on Flickr







Transylvania - Sighisoara by arnaldof, on Flickr







Transylvania - Sighisoara by arnaldof, on Flickr







Untitled by samiov86, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mărișel, Apuseni Mountains*

Mărișel, Apuseni Mountains






Mărișel, Romania by blackyuuki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif







Winter Sunset by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr







Ceahlau mountain by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr







Andra Tanasescu - Flickr







Rungu Ady - Flickr







Dimineata in Ceahlau by carpí, on Flickr








Morning in Ceahlau by carpí, on Flickr







Rasarit by carpí, on Flickr








Apus by carpí, on Flickr








Sunset light by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rohia Monastery*

Rohia Monastery​





The monastery was founded in 1923. In foreground is the monastic house where the writer (and then monk) Nicolae Steinhardt lived in the last years of his life.



monahul nicolae-nicolae steinhardt by băseşteanu, on Flickr






Nicolae Steinhardt​


monahul nicolae-nicolae steinhardt by băseşteanu, on Flickr








monahul nicolae-nicolae steinhardt by băseşteanu, on Flickr






The current church (2001)​


Rohia by Foto-escapade, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania​






The city seen from the Corvin Castle (in the centre of the photo is the St. Nicholas Orthodox church built in the 15th century being the oldest church in the city, the church it was extended in 1634)



Untitled by samiov86, on Flickr​







A small section of *Corvin Castle* (Hunyadi Castle) - there are five phases of construction: 14th century, first half of 15th century, 1458-1480, 17th century (the Bethlen wing) and 19th century (the Neogothic loggia in the main courtyard), the present structures dating mainly from 15th century.

In 2013, the castle attracted 200,000 tourists.



Untitled by samiov86, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Villages in Sibiu county*

Villages in Sibiu county​





*Șaroș pe Târnave/ Schmersch/ Scharosch / Szászsáros* with fortified church built in the 15th century, the tower is from early 16th century.The church and fortifications were renovated in the late 18th century. The tower was extended in 1808.



Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​






*Apoldu de Sus / Griszpult / Grosspold /Nagyapold* (The church was built in the 13th century)



Romanian village by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​






*Boița / Issenderf / Ochsendorf / Bojca* (The church was built in 1813-1822) 



Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Oravița-Anina railway line​
Linia Oravita - Anina / Banat / Romania by dorinnovac, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moieciu, Bran area*

Moieciu, Bran area






Moieciu, Brasov, Romania by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges seen from ''Transylavnia Motorway''*

Turda Gorges seen from ''Transylvania Motorway''​




There are some 60 known caves, almost all of them being of small size (the longest one is 120 m).



The storm is coming by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest







My view from here, beautiful morning in Bucharest, capitol building, the Casa Populi in the upper right, partially obscured. by davest, on Flickr






BUCURESTI nik_5 by albertoric75, on Flickr







BUCURESTI nik_10 by albertoric75, on Flickr







BUCURESTI_33 by albertoric75, on Flickr






BUCURESTI_51 by albertoric75, on Flickr







BUCURESTI_50 by albertoric75, on Flickr






BUCURESTI_49 by albertoric75, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași*

Palace of Culture, Iași​




The construction, started in 1906, was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. 
The Palace has 298 large rooms with a total area of over 36,000 m2 (390,000 sq ft), 92 windows in the front part of the building and another 36 inside the building.



Culture Palace, Iași , Romania by titi.simionica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​





*Romanian National Opera* Building - it was bulit between 1871 - 1875 after the plans of Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer.On April 20, 1880 the building is devastated by the first fire. The reconstruction, completed in 1882, keeps the original Renaissance style of the facade.After the second fire, which takes place in 1920, only the lateral wings remain intact. The reconstruction of the building begins on July 15, 1923, by architect Duiliu Marcu.



Timisoara by espinr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle*

From previous page - The Palace of Culture, Iași & Romanian National Opera Building, Timișoara


Peleș Castle​



It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.



Peles Castle by Landscapesandstuffs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





Mountain Cabin by fesign, on Flickr





Skyfire in the Fagaras Mountains by fesign, on Flickr






Mountain Drive by fesign, on Flickr






Balea Lake – Fagaras Mountains by fesign, on Flickr






Top of the Hill by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges, Cluj county*

Turda Gorges, Cluj county​



The canyon, formed through the erosion of the Jurassic limestone of the mountain, is 2 900 m long and the walls have heights reaching 300 m. The total surface of the canyon is of 324 ha.



Turda Gorge, Romania March 2015 by Maciej82, on Flickr






Turda Gorge March 2015 by Maciej82, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr






Cormorants by Cost3l, on Flickr







Cormorants by Cost3l, on Flickr






Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr






Birds by Cost3l, on Flickr






Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár 














Schäßburg 2002 by hvacaloumis, on Flickr






Schäßburg 2002 by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains​



The *Bâlea Lake* is a glacier lake situated at 2,034 m of altitude in the Făgăraş Mountains, in central Romania. There are two chalets opened all the year round, a meteorological station and a mountain rescue (Salvamont) station. It is accessible by car on the Transfăgărăşan road during the summer, and the rest of the year by a cable car from the "Bâlea Cascadă" chalet.



Serpentine Road Up to Lake Balea by fesign, on Flickr






Mountain Road by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben






20150321_113125_Richtone(HDR) by MattBarnes1981, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Natural Park*

Bucegi Natural Park





































Sam Oalea - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár​



*St. Michael's Roman-Catholic Cathedral* - Towards the end of the 11th century the transversal naves and the first part of the sanctuary of the present cathedral were built in the Romanesque style. During the Mongol invasion of 1241, the church was destroyed. In the middle of the 13th century the cathedral was rebuilt on the old foundation, in the transitory style between Romanesque and Gothic.



St. Michael's Cathedral, Alba Iulia by Ina ☘, on Flickr​




*Coronation Orthodox Cathedral* - Built in 1921-1922, the cathedral was ready in time for the coronation of King Ferdinand and Queen Marie as monarchs of Greater Romania on October 15, 1922.



The Coronation Cathedral by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó






_ANK0988 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr





_ANK0793 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr





_ANK3831 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr





_ANK3149 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr






_ANK3143 by Iacob Danny, on Flickr





_ANK3146 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr





_ANK3147 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr






Beautiful Nrasov city by Iacob Danny, on Flickr






_DNY0331 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Axente Sever / Frauendorf / Asszonyfalva, Sibiu county​



Built in 13th or early 14th century (first mentioned in 1322), the *Evangelical Church* (from its tower probably were taken the first 2 photos) was successively fortified in 15-16th century, first by raising the height of the church with a floor equiped with crenels, then by surrounding the church with walls.













Panorama by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Frauendorf by hvacaloumis, on Flickr






DSCN6615 by romir59, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Ski resort*

Poiana Brașov Ski resort





Poiana Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr





Poiana Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr






Poiana Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr





Poiana Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr





Poiana Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park





Storm by Spring.Break, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle*

Peleș Castle​



It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.



Peleş Castle by _Hans_, on Flickr




Peleş Castle by _Hans_, on Flickr





Peleş Castle by _Hans_, on Flickr




Peleş Castle by _Hans_, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár




Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr





Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr




*Bran Castle*, situated near Bran and in the immediate vicinity of Braşov, is a national monument and landmark in Romania. 
The castle is now a museum open to tourists, displaying art and furniture collected by Queen Marie.Tourists can see the interior individually or by a guided tour. At the bottom of the hill is a small open air museum park exhibiting traditional Romanian peasant structures (cottages, barns, etc.) from across the country (see the last photo). As of 2014, the castle is reportedly for sale.



Dracula's Castle by fesign, on Flickr





Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr




Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr





Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr





Bran by _Hans_, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași*

Palace of Culture, Iași​


The construction, started in 1906, was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. 
The Palace has 298 large rooms with a total area of over 36,000 m2 (390,000 sq ft), 92 windows in the front part of the building and another 36 inside the building.



Palace of Culture by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina​


This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved. The predominantly yellow-and-blue paintings on its exterior represent recurring themes in Christian Orthodox art: a procession of saints leads up to the Virgin enthroned with the Child in her lap, above the narrow east window; the "Tree of Jesse" springs from a recumbent Jesse at the foot of the wall to marshal the ancestry of Christ around the Holy Family; The "Siege of Constantinople" commemorates the intervention of the Virgin in saving the city of Constantinople from Persian attack in A.D. 626.
Moldovița is placed on UNESCO World Heritage list in 1993, in the Painted churches of Moldavia.



Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr




Manastirea Moldovita by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț county*

Agapia Monastery, Neamț county​


The _Agapia Monastery _(Romanian: _Mănăstirea Agapia_) is a Romanian Orthodox nunnery located 9 km west of Târgu Neamț, in Agapia Commune, Neamţ County. It was built between 1642 and 1647 by Romanian Voivode Vasile Lupu. 
There are 7 historical monuments: ''Assumption of Mary'' wooden church built in 1780 , ''St. Ioan Bogoslov'' wooden church built in 1821 and renovated in 1977-78, ''Saints Voivods'' church built in the XVII century, the interior murals were painted by Nicolae Grigorescu - one of the most famous Romanian painters (between 1858 and 1861)., ''Nativity of the Theotokos'' chapel built in 1864, the belltower built in 1823, Cells and other constructions from XIX-XX centuries).
It is one of the biggest monasteries in Romania and if you look on the map it looks like a small village.



Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr




Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr




Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr





Manastirea Agapia by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania​


View toward *the medieval citade*l - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect.
In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.



The Hollywood of Transylvania (excepting Kronstadt of course ) by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар




Misty Morning by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jitin Viaduct (Anina-Oravița railway)*

From previous page - Timișoara & Râșnov



Jitin Viaduct (Anina-Oravița railway)​


The _Anina–Oravița_ was the first mountain railway in today's Romania, opened in 1863, it is still in use today for touristic purposes, and it is one of the most beautiful railways in Europe due to very picturesque landscapes, viaducts and long tunnels.



Linia Oravita-Anina / Viaductul Jitin / Banat / Romania by dorinnovac, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr






Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Lügenbrücke by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia - Cota 2000*

Sinaia - Cota 2000











aurelian2012 via Romania - Carpathian Garden​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine​



Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Turda Salt Mine by GTZ*, on Flickr





Rats in Turda Salt Mine by GTZ*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains




Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park




Wild by Spring.Break, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mateiaș Moausoleum*

Mateiaș Moausoleum​


Built between 1928-1935 in honour of Heroes of WWI. It is situated 11 km from Câmpulung.



Mausoleul Mateiaș by Lucian Nițu, on Flickr




Mausoleul Mateiaș by Lucian Nițu, on Flickr





Mausoleul Mateiaș by Lucian Nițu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Merry Cemetery of Săpânța, Maramureș*

Merry Cemetery of Săpânța, Maramureș​


It is famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives. The Merry Cemetery became an open-air museum and a national tourist attraction. The cemetery's origins are linked with the name of Stan Ioan Pătraş, a local artist who sculpted the first tombstone crosses, started the tradition of colorful wood crosses. In 1935, Pătraș carved the first epitaph in 1935 and in the 1960s, there were more than 800 of such oak wood crosses. 



The Merry Cemetery of Sapanta by olavagnar, on Flickr





Merry Cemetery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr




Merry Cemetery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





In the Merry Cemetery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest




Bucharest, Romania by philipcs, on Flickr




Bucharest, Romania by philipcs, on Flickr





Bucharest, Romania by philipcs, on Flickr





Bucharest, Romania by philipcs, on Flickr





Bucharest, Romania by philipcs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle*

Bran Castle​


Situated near Bran and in the immediate vicinity of Braşov, is a national monument and landmark in Romania. 
The castle is now a museum open to tourists, displaying art and furniture collected by Queen Marie.Tourists can see the interior individually or by a guided tour. At the bottom of the hill is a small open air museum park exhibiting traditional Romanian peasant structures (cottages, barns, etc.) from across the country (see the last photo). As of 2014, the castle is reportedly for sale.



Castelul Bran, Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr





Castelul Bran, Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr





Castelul Bran, Brasov, Romania by Chodaboy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saxon settlements in Transylvania*

Saxon settlements in Transylvania​



*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes*



Mediasch by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Mediasch by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Mediasch by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​



*Biertan / Birthälm / Byertan / Berethalom*



Blick auf Birthälm by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​




*Viscri / Weiskirich / Weißkirch / Fehéregyháza*



Rundreise Rumänien, kurz vor Weiskirch 2009 by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​



*Prejmer / Torteln / Tartlau / Prázsmár*



Weiskirch by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*"ASTRA" Museum of Traditional Folk Civilization, Sibiu / Hermannstadt*

"ASTRA" Museum of Traditional Folk Civilization, Sibiu / Hermannstadt​


It is located in the Dumbrava Forest, 3 km south of Sibiu, on the road towards Răşinari, and is easily accessible by car, bus or tramway. Occupying an area of 0.96 square kilometres, it is the largest open air museum in Romania and one of the largest in Central and Eastern Europe. It contains houses and workshops of the traditional Romanian folk culture from the pre-industrial era. Over 300 houses and other buildings are situated in the forest around two artificial lakes with over 10 km of walkways between them.



Astra Open Air Museum lake by gil_e_n, on Flickr




Traiditional windmills over the lake by gil_e_n, on Flickr




Another windmill. I like windmills, I guess. by gil_e_n, on Flickr




Family graves at the ASTRA Open Air Museum by gil_e_n, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Costinești: The Black Sea*

Costinești: The Black Sea











ici-colo.ro/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif





sound of silence by 7ersinn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​



*The Casino (1897, architect Lajos Pákey)* - it works as an events hall or it is used for exhibitions.



Wine Up 2015 by Alina Iancu, on Flickr





Wine Up 2015 by Alina Iancu, on Flickr





Wine Up 2015 by Alina Iancu, on Flickr





Wine Up 2015 by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains





Ciucas Mountains, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Ciucas Mountains, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Urlatoarea waterfall, Ciucas Mountains, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*European bison reserve, Vama Buzăului, Brașov county*

European bison reserve, Vama Buzăului, Brașov county​



Bison Reserve, Vama Buzaului / Bodzavám, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peleș Castle





Magic light... by Cristina Radu, on Flick​r


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bârsana Monastery




Happy Easter! by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr






Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr






Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr






Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*timi*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​



The *Unification square* with *St. George's Roman-Catholic Cathedral* (1736-1774. architect Joseph Emanuel Fischer von Erlach)



Union Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Piata Unirii, Timisoara by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr






Timisoara Romania 2011 by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​




The *Bega Canal* & the* Orthodox Cathedral* (1936-1941, architect Ioan Traianescu)



Spring by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Spring by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​



In the centre of the photo is the *Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral* (1923-1933, architects George Cristinel and Constantin Pomponiu)



Cluj Napoca by ralea1313, on Flickr​




The yellow church is a former Minorites' Church, now the *Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral *(1775-1779, consecrated in 1803, architect Johann Eberhard Blaumann)



IMG_1966 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr​



Cluj-Mănăștur *Calvaria Church* - the church dates from 1263, it was restored in 1342, around 1600, reconstructed in 1896). The belltower (in the centre of the photo) was built in 1922.



Calvaria Church by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​



The *Central Park Casino* (built in 1897, architect Lajos Pákey)



Casino by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​



The *Building of the National Theatre and Romanian Opera* (1904-1906, architects Fellner & Helmer)



LUK_2306 by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​




*Alexandru Borza Botanic Garden*



Cluj, Botanical Garden, 3.april.2015, Nature fighting with Winter by a_ruicanescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara





Knight's Tale... by Δ Λ Π Τ Σ ࿐, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște​



At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.


*Curtea Domnească (Royal Court)* - the church was built between 1583-1585.



Vedere din Turnul Chindiei Targoviste -Romania by viorash11, on Flickr





P1220530_stitch by viorash11, on Flickr​




*Chindia Tower* - Originally built in the 15th century, between 1847 and 1851, it was completely restored by Gheorghe Bibescu, who added 5 metres to its height. The building in its current form has a height of 27 metres and a diameter of 9 metres.



Turnul Chindiei Targoviste-Romania by viorash11, on Flickr





P1220661 by viorash11, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corlățeni Monastery, Bukovina*

Corlățeni Monastery, Bukovina





image by Stamatin, on Flickr





image by Stamatin, on Flickr





image by Stamatin, on Flickr





image by Stamatin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​




According to the 2011 Romanian census there were 180,302 people living within the city of Brăila, making it the 11th most populous city in Romania.



































andrei photo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sălciua, Apuseni Mountains, Transylvania*

Sălciua, Apuseni Mountains, Transylvania​



Early morning village by VasiRed Bull 2013, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

Horezu Monastery












It was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.



Hurez_20 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr




Hurez_26 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr




Hurez_32 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr





Hurez_05 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr





Hurez_12 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Churches in Argeș county*

Churches in Argeș county​



*Pitești *- St. George church



Pitesti, Sfantul Gheorghe church by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr





*Curtea de Argeș*


St. Nicholas Princely Church built between 1352 - 1369.



IMG_1562 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr​



Curtea de Argeș Cathedral - built between 1512 - 1517, major renovations took place between 1875-1886



Manastirea Curtea de Arges by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr





Manastirea Curtea de Arges by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr





Manastirea Curtea de Arges by Mike_t_by_the_sea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben





Sibiu-Biserica Ursulinelor by Anamaria-s, on Flickr





IMG_7400 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr





IMG_7429 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr





IMG_7415 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad





Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr






Nagyvárad / Oradea, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden Church of Șurdești, Maramureș*

Wooden Church of Șurdești, Maramureș









​
The Church of the Archangels Michael and Gabriel is a Greek-Catholic church in Șurdești village, Șișești Commune, Maramureș County, Romania. Built in 1766, it is one of eight buildings that make up the wooden churches of Maramureș UNESCO World Heritage Site.



lemn - madera - wood by The eclectic Oneironaut, on Flickr​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Waterfall in Geoagiu-Băi*

Waterfall in Geoagiu-Băi




Small waterfall, Geoagiu, Romania. by Angela gardener, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains













Mary590 - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine​



Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Untitled by aditeslo, on Flickr





Turda salt mine by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest





David Audiovend - Flickr





Spring colors by Dumby, on Flickr





Old Peugeot by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif




apus by 7ersinn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin*

Drobeta-Turnu Severin​


It is a city in Mehedinţi County, Oltenia, Romania, on the left bank of the Danube, below the Iron Gates.
The city's population is 86,475 (2011), up from 18,628 in 1900.

The city was called _Drobeta _by the Romans. The tower which supplied the Turnu part of the city's name stood on a small hill surrounded by a deep moat. Near Turnu Severin are the remains of the celebrated Trajan's Bridge, the largest in the Empire. Here, the Danube is about 1,200 metres (4,000 feet) broad. Built in only three years (103–105 AD) by the famous architect Apollodorus of Damascus, the bridge was considered the most daring work in the Roman world. 



Drobeta Turnu Severin Romania 2011 by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

From the previous page - Drobeta-Turnu Severin, Ceahlău Massif



Danube Delta















Danube by Cost3l, on Flickr





Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Little egret (Egretta garzetta) by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj / Balázsfalva / Blasendorf, Transylvania*

Blaj / Balázsfalva / Blasendorf, Transylvania​


The town (with a population of 20,630 inhabitants) is the principal religious and cultural center of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church in Transylvania. Blaj was also a center for the Romanian Age of Enlightenment, being the founding site of the Şcoala Ardeleană (Transylvanian School)  society that promoted the Roman cultural heritage of the Romanians.




The statue of *Inocențiu Micu-Klein* - it was bishop of Bishop of Făgăraș between 1730 and 1737 and then the bishopric seat was moved to Blaj, where Micu laid the foundations to the local cathedral (second photo) in 1738.


Inocențiu Micu-Klein by sorinhasegan, on Flickr​




*Holy Trinity Greek-Catholic Cathedral* - The church was built by Viennese architects Anton Erhard Martinelli and Johann Baptist Martinelli, being completed in 1749.
The building was extended in 1838, when the two monumental towers were added.



Blaj - Catedrala Sfânta Treime by sorinhasegan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta















Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Pensiunea Casa Calin, Crisan, Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Pensiunea Casa Calin, Crisan, Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Crisan Village, Danube Delta, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr






Danube Delta. Delta Dunarii by Cost3l, on Flickr





Eurasian collared dove (Streptopelia decaocto) by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains





The sleeping giant by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





Late afternoon sun on the mountain by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains




Mixing spring with winter... by George Pancescu, on Flickr





White silence... by George Pancescu, on Flickr





Mountain shelter... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

Piatra Neamț





Full view... by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​



*15th century Stephen's Tower *



The tower... by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​




*Nativity of St. John the Baptist Church* - Established by Prince Stephen the Great of Moldavia, it was built in 1497-1498 as part of his royal court in the town. 



Church by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар





Evening walk through Timisoara city centre by boggdanx, on Flickr





Evening walk through Timisoara city centre by boggdanx, on Flickr





Night view over the Bega river in Timisoara by boggdanx, on Flickr





Bridge over the Bega river in Timisoara by boggdanx, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran area*

Bran area



























*Bran Castle *- The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.













View from the castle























Paul Harmston - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben 





DSCN2999 by roi_h, on Flickr





Policlinica de Pediatrie by Leon Luca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*

Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land​



The* Franciscan monastery* was founded in 1442 by John Hunyadi, future governor of Hungary (1446–1452).
The present church's construction started in 1802 in late baroque style and the construction procedure with the interiors lasted 72 years. The foundation of the old monastery founded by John Hunyadi was used to erect the new building. The two-tower church has a 12-meter-high aisle which hosts magnificent paintings by Italian and Hungarian painters; the organ, re-built by Johannes Caioni, and the wooden-sculpture figure of the Virgin Mary, known as the Weeping Mary, in the main altar both count for a masterpiece.
It* is the most important Roman Catholic pilgrimage center in Transylvania*.



Franciscan Church, Csíksomlyó / Șumuleu Ciuc, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Franciscan Church, Csíksomlyó / Șumuleu Ciuc, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine​


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Untitled by aditeslo, on Flickr





Untitled by aditeslo, on Flickr





Untitled by aditeslo, on Flickr





Untitled by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Happy Easter !*

Happy Easter !​




Millions of Romanians (Orthodox Christians and Greek-Catholics) celebrate these days the Resurrection of Jesus.


*Painted eggs*



piros tojások / red eggs by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr





húsvéti tojások / Easter eggs by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr





festett tojások / painted eggs by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr





Easter painted eggs by titi.simionica, on Flickr





Painted easter eggs by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie National Reserve*

Râpa Roșie National Reserve​



Râpa Roșie (Romanian for "red ravine") is a protected area, a monument of national interest in Alba County, Romania. It is a geological reserve, located in the extreme southwest of the Secaşelor Plateau on the right bank of the Secașul Mare, about 4 kilometres (2.5 mi) north of Sebeș. 
Râpa Roșie stretches over a length of 800 metres (2,600 ft). Its height measures between 50–125 metres (164–410 ft) (300–425 metres (984–1,394 ft) absolute altitude). A huge wall, almost vertical, gives the impression of a ruined ancestral monument. Tiered columns and pyramids, separated by ravines, form a badlands microrelief. The first report of a Coţofeni culture find at Râpa Roşie was made by Fr. W. Schuster in 1865.It was the first archaeological exploration made by him which revealed remnants of large and small pottery that had ornamentation, which also attested to the Coţofeni culture.



Rapa Rosie by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár














Sighișoara Citadel. by Eva Slusar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy, Transylvania*

Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy, Transylvania





Coltesti by ClauD_2009, on Flickr





Coltesti si Cheile Vălișoarei by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slatina, Olt County*

Slatina, Olt County​


It has a population of 70,293 inhabitants. (2011)



The one in the middle by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

Apuseni Mountains




































Andras Diana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Piatra Neamț





Piatra Neamt - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Black Sea at Eforie Sud​



The Black Sea at Eforie Sud, Romania by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bâlea chalet, Făgăraș Mountains





Snowing... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

From the previous page - Bâlea chalet, Făgăraș Mountains, The Black Sea at Eforie Sud, Piatra Neamț




Făgăraș Mountains





"Fereastra Mare" - Fagaras Mountains by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolii Cave, near Petroșani, Jiu Valley*

Bolii Cave, near Petroșani, Jiu Valley




Boli cave.Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr




Boli cave .Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr





Boli cave .Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr





Boli cave.Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr





Boli cave.Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Weißkirch / Fehéregyháza, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Weißkirch / Fehéregyháza, Transylvania​



The fortified church was built in the 13th century. It was included in UNESCO World Heritage Sites list in 1999 alongside other fortified churches of Transylvania.



Viscri by flauren92, on Flickr





Viscri by flauren92, on Flickr





Viscri casa (2) by flauren92, on Flickr





Viscri casa (4) by flauren92, on Flickr





Viscri casa (3) by flauren92, on Flickr






Viscri case by flauren92, on Flickr






Casa Viscri by flauren92, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

Turda Salt Mine​



Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Salina Turda by flauren92, on Flickr




SalinaTurda by flauren92, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Natural Park, Giurgiu county*

Comana Natural Park, Giurgiu county




The Straight and Narrow by stimpsonjake, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар




Timisoara (Transylvania,Romania),2013. by ikehpc, on Flickr





Timisoara Theatre (Transylvania,Romania),2013. by ikehpc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains





Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr





Summer time in the countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif





Ceahlau Mountains by Constantin Florea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arbore Church, Bukovina*

Arbore Church, Bukovina











It is a Romanian Orthodox monastery church in Arbore Commune, Suceava County, Romania. Built in 1502, and dedicated to the Beheading of St. John the Baptist, it is one of eight buildings that make up the churches of Moldavia UNESCO World Heritage Site.



Church of Arbore - Bucovina Monastery by Constantin Florea, on Flickr





ARBORE CHURCH by Andra MB, on Flickr





ARBORE CHURCH - Western Wall Mural by Andra MB, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mansion ''Bellu'' Museum, Urlați, Prahova county*

Mansion ''Bellu'' Museum, Urlați, Prahova county​


The building was built in the mid 19th century and host an Art and Ethnography museum since 1953.



DSC_0878 by Dragos D., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Park in Bucharest*

Park in Bucharest





Busy day in the park by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden Church of Șurdești, Maramureș*

Wooden Church of Șurdești, Maramureș











The Church of the Archangels Michael and Gabriel is a Greek-Catholic church in Șurdești village, Șișești Commune, Maramureș County, Romania. Built in 1766, it is one of eight buildings that make up the wooden churches of Maramureș UNESCO World Heritage Site.



Wooden church of Surdesti by Zalacain, on Flickr​

here is a thread on the sub-forum European Classic Architecture where I posted photos of a lot of wooden churches of Romania


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​


View of the *Lutheran Cathedral* built between 1371-1520, the 1671 organ is the largest in the southeastern region of Europe, it has a maximum height of 73.34 metres. The four turrets situated on top of the steeple were a sign to let foreigners know that the town had the right to sentence to death.



Lutheran church-Sibiu Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land*

Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land​


The city has a population of 34,257. Among those for whom data are available, 95.8% are ethnic Hungarians, making it the urban settlement with the third-highest proportion of Hungarians in Romania. The city is also home to communities of ethnic Romanians (2.6%) and Roma (1.5%).


In foreground is the *''Áron Tamási'' Highschool (1890-1891)*



DSC_1068-1 by go-Foto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​


Aerial Photo



Oradea Rumania by brera13, on Flickr





Oradea Rumania by brera13, on Flickr





Oradea Rumania by brera13, on Flickr





Oradea Rumania by brera13, on Flickr





DSCN3596 by roi_h, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania


Aerial Photo (by Zsolt Deak)


MY PHOTOS 





Bistrița by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr





Bistrița by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr





Bistrița by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​



On the left - *Ion Zidaru House* (built around 1500)



Bistrița by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​



This is the former protocol house of Ceaușescu



Bistrița by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​




*The Evangelical Church (1470-1564)* - the church was designed by italian architect Petrus Italus de Lugano. The 76 m tall tower was rebuilt twice (in 1857 and 2008) after two fires.



Bistrița - Evangelical Church (1470-1564) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr





Bistrița - Evangelical Church (1470-1564) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova*

Craiova​



Romania's 6th largest city and capital of Dolj County, is situated near the east bank of the river Jiu in central Oltenia.



Romania, Craiova by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr





Craiova by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr





Craiova by Tony Popa Nistorescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prahova Valley*

Prahova Valley​



*Bucegi Mountains*



Bucegi Mountains by Andr3i, on Flickr​



*Bușteni - Cantacuzino Castle* (built in 1911, architect Grigore Cerchez)



Cantacuzino Castle by Andr3i, on Flickr





Cantacuzino Castle by Andr3i, on Flickr





Cantacuzino Castle by Andr3i, on Flickr​



*Sinaia*




View from Cota 1400, Sinaia by Andr3i, on Flickr





View from Cota 1400, Sinaia by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár 














_IGP6332.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr





_IGP6296.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr





_IGP6293.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr





_DSC0228 by alexp40, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște​



At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.


*Curtea Domnească (The Royal Court)* - the church was built between 1583-1585.



targoviste by flauren92, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta - Turnu Severin*

*GREATEST ANCIENT BRIDGE*
Drobeta - Turnu Severin






Drobeta - Turnu Severin (population 86,475) is the capital of Mehedinți County, Oltenia. 

The city of Drobeta, with a population of ~ 40,000, was the third largest in Roman province of Dacia, after Apulum (today Alba Iulia) and the capital Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa. Drobeta was the first castrum built by Romans on the territory of Dacia in 103-105, to defend the bridge erected in the same period. 

Trajan's Bridge, constructed during the last of the wars of Romans against Dacia, was the greatest and most famous bridge from antiquity, in the entire world. It measured 1,135 m in lenght and 15th m in width. The pillars were built in stone and the superstructure in wood. This superstructure was destroyed at the order of emperor Hadrian, in order to prevent the Barbarian invasions from the north. The pillars remained and in 18th century several of them were still visible above the water surface. Today, only the pillars at both ends are still visible, on the Romanian and Serbian banks.

In middle age, the area entered into the possession of Hungarian Kingdom, which built the strong Fortress of Turnu Severin, with still impressive ruins. The fortress was destroyed after being conquered by Ottomans in 1524. After this date, the area entered into the possession of Bans of Craiova, that were ruling over Oltenia, the western half of Wallachia. After the destruction of the fortress, the settlement was abandoned by its inhabitants who founded Cerneți, 6 km away from Turnu Severin. After the Treaty of Adrianople in 1829, when all Ottoman possessions on the left bank of Danube were trasnfered from Ottoman empire to Wallachia, a modern city was founded on the settlement of Turnu Severin, with a planned, rectangular street grid.





2015-032151 by bubbahop, on Flickr












*View from Water Tower* - inaugurated in 1914 and 27 m tall, the tower is one of city's landmarks


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița Gorges, Buila-Vânturarița National Park*

Bistrița Gorges, Buila-Vânturarița National Park





Bistriţa canyon, Oltenia by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Jiu Valley*

Petroșani, Jiu Valley





DSC_7593 by imarianraul, on Flickr





Rural celebration .Nedea de le Salatruc ,si portul traditional Momarlanesc -Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr





Rural celebration .Nedea de la Salatruc ,si portul traditional Momarlanesc -Petrosani -Romania by imarianraul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sturdza Castle, Miclăușeni, Moldavia*

Sturdza Castle, Miclăușeni, Moldavia​


It was built between 1880-1904 in Neogothic style by architecs Iulius Reinecke and I. Grigsberg 



Sturdza castle (Miclauseni,Iasi),Romania by Andrei Azanfirei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina




Wide Open Space by ciprian.tanase, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





The last snow... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya





Baia Mare by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Light Festival, Bucharest*

Light Festival, Bucharest​



Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr





Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr





Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr





Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr





Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr





Light Festival 2015 by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​










elaydis - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар





Spring by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Spring by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Freedom Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Power Station by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​


View from the Cetățuie (Citadel) hill



Cluj Arena by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr





Cluj Arena by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​



The Central Park Casino (1897, architect Pakey Lajos)



Casino by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr





Casino by Lucian Nuță, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​



In the left side is the *Lipovan Church* built in 1830, restored and expanded between 1872-1882.



Bahlui river by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rod, Mărginimea Sibiului*

Rod, Mărginimea Sibiului​


Mărginimea Sibiului is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage.
Predominantly, the people were shepherds who continuously crossed the Carpathian Mountains, maintaining the essential link between the Romanian communities to the north and south of the mountains. Activities closely related to shepherding, such as wool and leather manufacturing, are still well maintained in the area to this day.



Rod 170 by marirom, on Flickr





Rod 199 by marirom, on Flickr






Rod 117 by marirom, on Flickr





Rod 113 by marirom, on Flickr





Rod 116 by marirom, on Flickr​


The church built in 1711



Rod 011 by marirom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Padiș, Apuseni Mountains*

Padiș, Apuseni Mountains





Padis by dorelchis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*

Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land​


St. Stephen chapel built in the 13th century



Perkő - Szent István 12th century chapel of Kézdiszentlélek by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș*

Breb, Maramureș





departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr





departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr





departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr





departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr





departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben





2015-033018 by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033017F by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033012B by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033012C by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033007H by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033004A by bubbahop, on Flickr





2015-033005B by bubbahop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iezer-Păpușa Mountains




Iezer-Papusa Mountains seen from Piatra Craiului by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania





Râșnov , Brașov , România by udrea.liviu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains





Crocuses Land by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Waterlily in Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Sihăstria Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​


Situated on Secu Valley, upstream of Secu Monastery, Sihăstria was founded in 1655. There are two churches, the old one from 1824.
In late 20th century, the monastery was the spiritual capital of Romania and the main pilgrimage destination throughout the year, because of the fame of a spiritual father, Cleopa Ilie, who died in 1998. Is still considered the most influential monastic community in Romania and the biggest male monastery in country, with over 150 monks.



Monastery by MimiLaParisienne, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania​


The medieval citadel - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect.
In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.



Romania! by RAS-Photography, on Flickr





Romania! by RAS-Photography, on Flickr





Romania! by RAS-Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Transylvania




Romania22 (1 of 1) by midst of winter, on Flickr





IMG_0872_56 by explorish, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Someșul Rece river, Cluj county*

Someșul Rece river, Cluj county 




Someșul Rece by petrapetruta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó





Romania19 (1 of 1) by midst of winter, on Flickr





Old Romanian Church by LukeStonesPhotos, on Flickr





Square by LukeStonesPhotos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains




Beautiful Romania by Maryus B., on Flickr





Beautiful Romania by Maryus B., on Flickr





Beautiful Romania by Maryus B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina





Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr




Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr





Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr





Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr





Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr





Bucovina 2015, Sucevita Monastery and around by premus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden church of Băile Olănești, Vâlcea county*

Wooden church of Băile Olănești, Vâlcea county​



It was built in 1752. Originally built in Albac village, since 1907 it si in Băile Olănești town. 



P5020035 by mccloud_1964, on Flickr

















































Albabos - wikimedia​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges





Transylvania '15: Cheile Bicazului by rogix, on Flickr





Transylvania '15: Cheile Bicazului by rogix, on Flickr





Transylvania '15: Cheile Bicazului by rogix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva, Transylvania*

Deva, Transylvania




Deva by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Deva by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Deva by pentax_raul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara





Castelul Hunedoara by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Castelul Hunedoara by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Castelul Hunedoara by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Castelul Hunedoara by pentax_raul, on Flickr





Castelul Hunedoara by pentax_raul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​




Summer by MimiLaParisienne, on Flickr





Romania51 (1 of 1) by midst of winter, on Flickr





Romania53 (1 of 1) by midst of winter, on Flickr





Romania52 (1 of 1) by midst of winter, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moinești, Bacău county*

Moinești, Bacău county





Moinesti by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár 










​
Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr





Schäßburg / Sighișoara / Segesvár, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county*

Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county​



As the gases erupt from 3000 metres deep towards the surface, through the underground layers of clay and water, they push up underground salty water and mud, so that they overflow through the mouths of the volcanoes, while the gas emerges as bubbles. The mud dries off at the surface, creating a relatively solid conical structure resembling a real volcano. The mud expelled by them is cold, as it comes from inside the Earth's continental crust layers, and not from the mantle.
The reservation is unique in Romania. Elsewhere in Europe, similar phenomena can be observed in Italy (northern Apennines and Sicily), Ukraine (in the Kerch Peninsula), Russia (in the Taman Peninsula) as well as Azerbaijan.



























































Amun​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bratca, Bihor county*

Bratca, Bihor county





Untitled_Panorama1 by goon_1234, on Flickr​

Valea Boiului River



Untitled_Panorama1 by goon_1234, on Flickr





_MG_9784_5_6_tonemapped by goon_1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Mountains*

Ciuc / Csíki Mountains





Cheek Mountains by Daniel Mikhailovich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes / Medwesch*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes / Medwesch





Transylvania '15: Mediaș and Old synagogue by rogix, on Flickr





Transylvania '15: Mediaș and Old synagogue by rogix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keist / Keisd / Szászkézd, Transylvania*

Saschiz / Keist / Keisd / Szászkézd, Transylvania​



The fortified church (second photo) was built between 1493-1525.



Transylvania '15: Odorheiu Secuiesc and Saschiz by rogix, on Flickr





Transylvania '15: Odorheiu Secuiesc and Saschiz by rogix, on Flickr





Transylvania '15: Odorheiu Secuiesc and Saschiz by rogix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​













Danube Delta © naturepl.com / Kristel Richard / WWF by WWF European Policy Office, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr






Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr





Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​


Spring contrast... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

Vatra Dornei, Bukovina



The Vatra Dornei Băi Train Station built in 1910​









Chirila Alexandru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains




Carpathians on the Transalpina by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár











Evening fog begins to envelop Sighisoara by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​



Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr




Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Damiș, Bihor county*

Damiș, Bihor county​



Damis,Bihor,Romania by Roxana Voloseniuc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park, Giurgiu county*

Comana Nature Park, Giurgiu county​



Comana-Romania/Spring collection 2015 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

Transfăgărășan



It is the second-highest paved road in Romania after Transalpina. It starts near the village of Bascov, located near the city of Pitesti, ending on the crossroad between DN1 and Sibiu.​


Transfăgărășanul by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Waterfall*

Bâlea Waterfall​



Cascada Bâlea by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova, Banat*

Orșova, Banat​



12/50 by Marin Mitrica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy, Trascău Mountains*

Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy, Trascău Mountains




Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county*

Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county












The Horezu Monastery or Hurezi Monastery was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.​


Note4_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015_20150507_140152.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr




Note4_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015_20150507_140854.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr




NX300_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015__SAM2049.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr




Note4_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015_20150507_140828.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr



Note4_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015_20150507_140549.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr




NX300_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015__SAM2075.jpg by Darie Joean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county*

Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county



As the gases erupt from 3000 metres deep towards the surface, through the underground layers of clay and water, they push up underground salty water and mud, so that they overflow through the mouths of the volcanoes, while the gas emerges as bubbles. The mud dries off at the surface, creating a relatively solid conical structure resembling a real volcano. The mud expelled by them is cold, as it comes from inside the Earth's continental crust layers, and not from the mantle.
The reservation is unique in Romania. Elsewhere in Europe, similar phenomena can be observed in Italy (northern Apennines and Sicily), Ukraine (in the Kerch Peninsula), Russia (in the Taman Peninsula) as well as Azerbaijan​.


Muddy volcanoes by Dumby, on Flickr




Vulcanii noroiosi by Dumby, on Flickr




Muddy volcanoes by Dumby, on Flickr




Vulcanii noroioși by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Transylvania



The fortified church built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500.



Szászfehéregyháza by Sad_Moustache, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti



"Ascension of Our Lord" Roman-Catholic church (1830-1837)



Untitled by ely z, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina




Sucevita Monastery by huan tang, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg




Central Park by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Belvedere by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Cluj by ADZ Pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Filia / Erdőfüle, Székelyland*

Filia / Erdőfüle, Székelyland




Erdőfüle / Filia by Lőrincz Raul, on Flickr




Erdőfüle / Filia by Lőrincz Raul, on Flickr




Erdőfüle / Filia by Lőrincz Raul, on Flickr




Erdőfüle / Filia by Lőrincz Raul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​



Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta











Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunării by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Common Tern (Sterna hirundo, Chira de balta) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​



Sf. Mihail by ADZ Pic, on Flickr




Manaszes Foto by Stefan Levente Manaszes, on Flickr




Crossroad by ADZ Pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace*

Mogoșoaia Palace


It was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style. The palace bears the name of the widow of the Romanian boyar Mogoș, who owned the land it was built on​.


IMG_8035 by Marius R., on Flickr




IMG_8017 by Marius R., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains




Reflecting beauty... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben


*The Lutheran Cathedral* (German: Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche in Hermannstadt, Romanian: Biserica Evanghelică din Sibiu) is the most famous Gothic-style church in Sibiu, Transylvania, Romania. It was built between 1371-1520. Its massive 73.34 m high steeple is a landmark of the city. The four turrets situated on top of the steeple were a sign to let foreigners know that the town had the right to sentence to death​.


Sibiu Biserica Evanghelica - Romania by ungureanu ciprian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.​


Turda (20) by Larisa AA, on Flickr




Turda (24) by Larisa AA, on Flickr




Turda (4) by Larisa AA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drobeta Turnu-Severin, Oltenia*

Drobeta Turnu-Severin, Oltenia



2015-05-08 12.41.38 by Roșca Gabriel, on Flickr




2015-05-08 12.49.26 by Roșca Gabriel, on Flickr





2015-05-07 17.42.50 by Roșca Gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Jiu Valley*

Petroșani, Jiu Valley




Petrosani - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște 


At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.


*Curtea Domnească (Royal Court*) - the church (on the left) was built between 1583-1585.​

Romania daytrip 008 by WildGinger2013, on Flickr




Romania daytrip 006 by WildGinger2013, on Flickr​


*Chindia Tower* - Originally built in the 15th century, between 1847 and 1851, it was completely restored by Gheorghe Bibescu, who added 5 metres to its height. The building in its current form has a height of 27 metres and a diameter of 9 metres.​

Romania daytrip 004 by WildGinger2013, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*

Curtea de Argeș Cathedral


One tablet records that the founder was Prince Neagoe Basarab (1512-1521); another that Prince Ioan Radu completed the work in 1526; a third describes the repairs executed in 1681 by Prince Șerban Cantacuzino; a fourth, the restoration, in 1804, by Joseph, the first bishop. Between 1875 and 1885 the cathedral was reconstructed, and in 1886 it was reconsecrated.



Romania daytrip 020 by WildGinger2013, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​



Bucegi Mountains by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle*

Peleș Castle​

It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.​


Peles by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea*

Tulcea​



Am ajuns la Moldova by vamapaull, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​



Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr




Romania, Bucharest by Amsterdamming, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Natural Park, Giurgiu county*

Comana Natural Park, Giurgiu county​



Comana-Romania/Spring collection 2015 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​



Hæðarnar by Geimbar, on Flickr




Through the narrow gate by CameliaTWU, on Flickr




Schei Gate by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad​

The building on the right is the *City Hall* ( 1902-1903, architect Kálmán Rimanóczy)



Untitled_Panorama1 by goon_1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași*

Iași​



DSC_2338 by Petru, on Flickr




DSC_0028 by Petru, on Flickr​


*Metropolitan Cathedral* (1839-1886) - it is the seat of the Romanian Orthodox Archbishop of Iaşi and Metropolitan of Moldavia and Bukovina, and the largest Orthodox church in Romania​

DSC_2344 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake in Voivodeni / Vajdaszentivány, Transylvania*

Lake in Voivodeni / Vajdaszentivány, Transylvania




tóparti fasor / lakeside trees by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr




a vajdaszentiványi ortodox templom / the Orthodox church in Voivodeni by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr




a Sáté-tó / the Sedge lake by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șoimoș Fortress, Arad county*

Șoimoș Fortress, Arad county​









dr00py2nd​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta











Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunării by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Great Crested Grebe (Podiceps cristatus, Corcodelul Mare) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Great Crested Grebe (Podiceps cristatus, Corcodelul Mare) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Common Tern (Sterna hirundo, Chira de balta) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​



Sibiu by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Sibiu by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Sibiu by cangaroojack, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery, Oltenia












The Monastery of Horezu was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.​



Horezu Monastery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania














Schässburg by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Schässburg by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Sighisoara by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Sighisoara by cangaroojack, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains, Dobruja*

Măcin Mountains, Dobruja​



Window by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr




Valea by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr




Oldschool by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​



Brasov by JuanZaF, on Flickr




Brasov by JuanZaF, on Flickr




Strada Michael Weiss by cangaroojack, on Flickr




Brasov by JuanZaF, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land




Bixad Village View by Tea Tomescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pișoaia, Apuseni Mountains*

Pișoaia Waterfall, Apuseni Mountains




Cascada Pisoaia - Romania by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilgrimage in Şumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*

Pilgrimage in Şumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land



Csíksomlyó became a pilgrimage site in 1567, when Hungarian king John II Sigismund Zápolya wanted to convert the Székely population of the upper Csík to Protestantism. The Székelys refused to abandon the Catholic faith and resisted. A battle took place on a nearby field, on Saturday before Pentecost 1567, from which the Székelys emerged victorious. The monks saw this as a sign of the care of Virgin Mary, and since then, this event has been commemorated by a pilgrimage when the believers gather on Pentecost every year.​


Szekely Pilgrimage by huan tang, on Flickr




Szekely Pilgrimage by huan tang, on Flickr




Szekely Pilgrimage by huan tang, on Flickr




Szekely Pilgrimage by huan tang, on Flickr




Szekely Pilgrimage by huan tang, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Bicaz, Ceahlău Massif*

Lake Bicaz, Ceahlău Massif​



Bicaz Lake and Ceahlau Mountains in the back by Marius Rusu, on Flickr​


----------



## CastorM (Sep 19, 2011)

Superb photos:cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Mountains*

Piatra Mare Mountains​



Behind enemy lines! by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

Târgoviște



At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.

*Curtea Domnească (Royal Court)* - the church (on the right) was built between 1583-1585.​


Curtea Domnească by Askjell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cantacuzino Castle, Bușteni, Prahova Valley*

Cantacuzino Castle, Bușteni, Prahova Valley



The building, whose construction was completed in 1911, was conducted by the architect Gregory Cerchez at the request of Prince George Grigore Cantacuzino. It is built in Neo-Romanian style; the total surface of the estate is over 3,000 square meters.​


Cantacuzino castle, Busteni by Claudiu Ciocanau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania


my photos 



The *Three Hierarchs Orthodox Church* (architect Elena Preda, 1927-1938)​


Bistrița - Three Hierarchs Orthodox Church (1927-1938) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​



Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​



Bucegi by aditeslo, on Flickr




In the morning ! by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest


On the left is the building of the *National Theatre* (reconstructed and inaugurated recently)​










Octav Drăgan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains












Ionuț Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains​











Ionuț Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

Apuseni Mountains​



Transsylvanien by Richard Falk, on Flickr




Transsylvanien by Richard Falk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slatina, Olt couny*

Slatina,Olt county​



Fountain surrounded by trees by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

Apuseni Mountains



In the centre of the photo is located the Liteni Fortress (first mentioned in 1324)​



Erdèly, Magyarlèta, Gèci vàr by Xylena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța*

Constanța




Constanta by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr




Constanta by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr




Constanta by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr




Constanta by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace*

Mogoșoaia Palace



It was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style.​



IMGP1507.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr




IMGP1558.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr




IMGP1494.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery*

Turnu Monastery​



Mănăstirea Turnu, Valea Oltului by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains




Mountain peonies.Parang mountain Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Nature Park*

Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Nature Park




Iron Gates Gorge, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara




IMG by Thomas Müller, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains




Red Mountain 72 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peștera, Brașov county*

Peștera, Brașov county



In the background - the Piatra Craiului Mountains (first photo)​


Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr




Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr




Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ocolașul Mare Peak, Ceahlău Massif*

Ocolașul Mare Peak, Ceahlău Massif




Ocolasul Mare by Andrei-Dan Beleaua, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park 



Bigăr Waterfall​


Bigar waterfall by sabinfota, on Flickr​


Văioaga Waterfall



La Vaioaga waterfall by sabinfota, on Flickr



Beușnița Waterfall



Beusnita waterfall by sabinfota, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copșa Mare / Gross-Kopisch / Nagykapus, Transylvania*

Copșa Mare / Gross-Kopisch / Nagykapus, Transylvania



The village was first mentioned in 1283. The fortified church was built in 14th century (expanded in the early 16th century), the fortifications was built in the early 16th century.



Rooftops of Copsa Mare by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moieciu, Brașov county*

Moieciu, Brașov county











Mary590 - flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Very good!

:applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó​










Alex.Sebastian.H​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Transylvania​


The medieval citadel - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect.
In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.​


Râșnov Citadel by cangaroojack, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest



Herăstrău Park & City Gate Towers (72 m)​


Lakeside corporation by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț Citadel*

Neamț Citadel​


It was built in 14th century Moldavia during Petru I of Moldavia's reign and expanded in the 15th century. The citadel played a key role in Stephen III of Moldavia's defense system, along with Suceava, Hotin, Soroca, Orhei, Tighina, Chilia and Cetatea Albǎ.​


Rund um Tãrgu Neamţ by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr




Rund um Tãrgu Neamţ by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr




Rund um Tãrgu Neamţ by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania*

From previous page - Neamț Citadel , Bucharest - Herăstrău Park & City Gate Towers (72 m) , Râșnov Citadel , Brașov




Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania












Biertan is one of the most important Saxon villages with fortified churches in Transylvania, having been on the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites since 1993. The Biertan fortified church was the see of the Lutheran Evangelical Bishop in Transylvania between 1572 and 1867.
The church was built between 1486 and 1524. The polyptych altarpiece has 28 panels executed between 1482 and 1513 by a painter likely trained at Vienna and Nuremberg.
The church has three rows of exterior fortifications linked by gate towers, nine in total. The first, with four towers, dates to the 14th century; the second was built together with the church, and has a series of reinforcing arches; the third, also with towers, is from the 16th and 17th centuries.​


. by zmihai, on Flickr




. by zmihai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains



Parâng Mountains are one of the highest mountain ridges in Romania and Southern Carpathians, with its highest peak Parângu Mare reaching 2,519 m.



Parang mountain.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr




Parang mountain.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr




Parang mountain.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peștera, Brașov county*

Peștera, Brașov county​


Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains​



Muntii Hasmas by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

Bihor Mountains



Groapa Ruginoasa - Valea Seacă (Ruginoasa Abyss - Dry Valley)



Groapa Rugionoasa by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace*

Mogoșoaia Palace​

It was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style.​



Palatul Mogosoaia/Mogosoaia Palace by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr




IMGP1553.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr




Inside the Mogosoaia palace courtyard by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta











Danube Delta. Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Eurasian spoonbill, Common spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia, Lopătar) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Common Tern on nest by hairyduck, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mănăstirea (Benediug) / Szentbenedek, Transylvania*

Mănăstirea (Benediug) / Szentbenedek, Transylvania


my photos 


Ruins of *Kornis Castle* - The main building was built by Kristóf Keresztúri between 1573-1593 in the Renaissance style. Over time, the castle was filled with secondary buildings in a quadrilaterally shaped enclosure. After the domain became the property of the Kornis family around 1673, Kornis Gaspar (1641-1683) raised the second floor of the main building on the south side.In 1680, his son, Zsigmond Kornis, renovated the castle. He also repaired the castle after it was damaged during the Curuti uprising in the early 18th century and in 1720 added two new octagonal bastions on the northern side and restored the tower at the castle entrance (first photo) on the west side.
The castle was destroyed during WW2 and its huge natural history collection, the library with rare books and other objects were burned by communists or stolen.
The castle is also known for the statues of two unicorns (the Kornis family coat of arms) which still guard the entry.



*The entrance tower*



Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


*The Main Building now *~ old photo of the main building​


Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


*Unicorn at the entrance tower*​


Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​



Ciucas by manea florin, on Flickr




Ciucas by manea florin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар​



Romania Timisoara by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

Oradea / Nagyvárad


Saint Ladislaus Roman-Catholic church (172-1741) & The City Hall Palace (architect Kálmán Rimanóczy, 1902-1903)​


Oradea Romania by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg


The Chios Restaurant (architect Lajos Pákey, 1896–1897) in Central Park



Central Park by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben























Calin Stan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dacia / Stein / Garat, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Dacia / Stein / Garat, Brașov county, Transylvania


The village was first mentioned in 1309. Until 1980, it was inhabited by a majority of Transylvanian Saxons (by the end of 1970, most of them started emigrating in Germany). 
The Lutheran fortified church dates from the 13th century. The fortifications was built in 1500. In 1845, it was expanded and was built the belltower.












Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania









​

The fortified church built in the 13th century, fortified around 1500.​





















Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Charlottenburg, Timiș county, Banat*

Charlottenburg, Timiș county, Banat



It is the only round village in Banat region (and probably in Romania)
. It was founded in 1771 by german colonists from Trentino, Lorraine and Baden-Württemberg.



















Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Costinești, Dobruja*

Costinești, Dobruja


The *MV E Evangelia* shipwreck - was built in Northern Ireland in 1942 as the Empire ship Empire Strength, was operated by Blue Star Line from 1942 to 1961, was bought by Greek shipowners in 1965 and wrecked in 1968.





















Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siriu Mountains*

Siriu Mountains























Auraș Mihaiu​​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Densuș, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

Densuș, Hunedoara county, Transylvania


St Nicholas' Orthodox Church (13th century)



Denus_25 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr




Denus_11 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania​

my photos 



Bistrița - Sugălete by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița - Coopers' Tower by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

From previous page - Densuș medieval church , Bistrița



Humor Monastery, Bukovina












It is a monastery for nuns dedicated to the Dormition of Virgin Mary, or Theotokos. It was constructed in 1530 by Voievod Petru Rareş and his chancellor Teodor Bubuiog. The monastery was built over the foundation of a previous monastery that dated from around 1415. The Humor monastery was closed in 1786 and was not reopened until 1990.
The church has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites, as one of the Painted churches of Moldavia.
Humor was one of the first of Moldavia's painted monasteries to be frescoed and, along with Voroneţ, is probably the best preserved. The dominant colour of the frescoes is a reddish brown. The master painter responsible for Humor's frescoes, which were painted in 1535, is one Toma of Suceava.



Humor Monastery Church by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr




Humor Monastery Church by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church of the Holy Cross, Pătrăuți, Bukovina*

Church of the Holy Cross, Pătrăuți, Bukovina












Built in 1487, with Stephen III of Moldavia as ktitor, it is one of eight buildings that make up the churches of Moldavia UNESCO World Heritage Site.



Pătrăuți Church by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













Romanian river view by hairyduck, on Flickr




Eurasian spoonbill, Common spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia, Lopătar) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Pygmy cormorant by hairyduck, on Flickr




Dalmation Pelican in flight by hairyduck, on Flickr




Eurasian spoonbill, Common spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia, Lopătar) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park


The Retezat Mountains are famous for having more than 20 peaks over 2000m and over 80 glacier lakes, making it one of the most beautiful mountains in Europe.
The highest peak is Peleaga (2509m), the Retezat peak which can be see in this photo on the right measuring 2482m.










Sergiu_TM - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Peak (1799 m), Postăvarul Massif*

Postăvarul Peak (1799 m), Postăvarul Massif




Keresztényhavas / Postăvarul / Schuler (1799 m), Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dobruja*

Dobruja












Jeremy White - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.​


1877 (Rumania, Turda, Saltmine) por Seigar (6) by Seigar, on Flickr




1857 (Rumania, Turda, Cluj) por Seigar (7) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corpus Christi in Solonețu Nou / Nowy Sołoniec, Bukovina*

Corpus Christi in Solonețu Nou / Nowy Sołoniec, Bukovina


In late October 1834 the first Polish colonists arrived and settled on a territory near the villages of Cacica (Kaczyka) și Pârteștii de Sus. The 30 families of Polish immigrants founded the village Soloneţu New (Neu Solonetz in German, Nowy Sołoniecin in Polish), whose name comes from the Soloneț river that crosses the village. 

In 1930, the village has a population of 1234 - 72.6% Poles, 20.7% Ruthenians (Ukrainians), 4.6% Romanians, 1.7 % Germans.

The ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' Roman-Catholic church (in the photo) was built between 1937-1940.



Corpus Christi in Nowy Sołoniec (Solonețu Nou) by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania​



Photography, I missed you so much, I found you in Raznov (Rumania) por Seigar (8) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Brașov county, Transylvania 


The village is famous for the *Bran Castle* (in the photo) - The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.​


Too much for a man to take (Bran Castle, Rumania) por Seigar (1) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains




Untitled by Bogdan Apetrei, on Flickr




Untitled by Bogdan Apetrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța, Dobruja*

Constanța, Dobruja


*The Casino *(1905-1910, architects Daniel Renard,Petre Antonescu, Art Nouveau style).



Constanta, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cernavodă / Boğazköy, Dobruja*

Cernavodă / Boğazköy, Dobruja


View of the* Anghel Saligny Bridge* (formerly King Carol I Bridge).The bridge was built between 1890 and 1895 over the Danube and Borcea branch of the Danube, and when it was completed it became the longest bridge in Europe and the third longest in the world. The bridge has a length of 4,087.95 m (13,411.9 ft) of which 1,662 m (5,453 ft) over the Danube and 970 m (3,180 ft) over Borcea and was designed by Romanian engineer Anghel Saligny. It is 30 m (98 ft) above the water, allowing tall ships to pass under it.​


Cernavoda, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The way to Negoiu Peak, Făgăraş Mountains*

The way to Negoiu Peak, Făgăraş Mountains 


Negoiu is the second highest peak in Romania (2535 m). The peak is located in the centre (background) of the photo.



The way to Negoiu Peak, Carpathians Mountains, Romania by Lucian Bolca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains



Caraiman, Bucegi by Ruxandra Vasile, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cindrel Montains*

Cindrel Montains




Paltinis2 (1 of 1) by Tanasoiu Emil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lăpuș Mountains*

Lăpuș Mountains​










Revoltatul - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași - Copou Park*

Iași - Copou Park


Development started in 1833, at a time when Iaşi was the capital of Moldavia, following designs by Gheorghe Asachi and Mihail Singurov. The garden was enlarged in 1849 and 1852, while in 1860 street lamps were installed for the first time.

The park has an area of over 10 hectares and includes the oldest public monument in Romania, the Obelisk of Lions - the one in the photo (1834), a 13.5 m (44 ft) tall obelisk, dedicated to the Law of Organic Rules, the first law on political, administrative and juridical organization in the Romanian Principalities.​


Copou Park by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania













The fortified church built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500.​





















Dan Vartanian - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța, Dobruja*

From previous page - Lăpuș Mountains , Iași - Copou Park , Fortified church of Viscri (UNESCO site)




Constanța, Dobruja


Museum of National History and Archaeology (established in 1878, the building was built in 1879 and reconstructed between 1911-1923). In front of the building is the statue of the Roman poet Ovidius (second photo) who died in this city (ancient Tomis).​


Constanta, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr




Constanta, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta














Danube Delta. Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Danube Delta. Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ghindărești / Новенькое, Dobruja*

Ghindărești / Новенькое, Dobruja


At the 2011 census, 97.5% of inhabitants (1,874) were Russians or Lipovans and 2.4% (46) Romanians. In the photo is the Lipovan church built in 1910.



The Danube, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr




Rarău Mountains - Pietrele Doamnei by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists.
Salina Turda was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.



Saladito (Minas de sal de Turda, Rumania) por Seigar (6) by Seigar, on Flickr




Saladito (Minas de sal de Turda, Rumania) por Seigar (1) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania




Photography, I missed you so much, I found you in Raznov (Rumania) por Seigar (7) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg




Signs of the times from Cluj Napoca (Rumania) por Seigar (2) by Seigar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár , Mureș county, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár , Mureș county, Transylvania


Târnava Mare river



Tarnava Mare by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vișagu, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Vișagu, Cluj county, Transylvania




House on the hill by Bogdan2021, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj / Balázsfalva, Alba county, Transylvania*

Blaj / Balázsfalva, Alba county, Transylvania


The town (with a population of 20,630 inhabitants) is the principal religious and cultural center of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church in Transylvania (since 1737). Blaj was also a center for the Romanian Age of Enlightenment, being the founding site of the Şcoala Ardeleană (Transylvanian School) society that promoted the Roman cultural heritage of the Romanians.



Blaj by Sergiu Bacioiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery*

Voroneț Monastery












It is a nuns monastery that was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue." The exterior paintings were made during the rule of Petru Rareș (1527-1546)



The Voroneţ Monastery church by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains




Bucegi Mountains from Prahova valley, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr




Bucegi Mountains from Prahova valley, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bridge over Vișa river, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Bridge over Vișa river, Sibiu county, Transylvania​



DA 813 - Baile Ocna Sibiului by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар


It is the capital city of Timiș County, in western Romania. One of the largest Romanian cities (the third most populous city in the country, as of 2011), with a population of 319,279 inhabitants, Timișoara is considered the informal capital city of the historical region of Banat. It is the main social, economic and cultural centre in the western part of Romania.​


Freedom Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr




Freedom Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó




Wall view by JAF12, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vinga, Arad county, Banat*

Vinga, Arad county, Banat



The people in Vinga are mainly Romanians, the second largest ethnic group being Hungarians (At 2011 census 58.11% were ethnic Romanians, 20.86% Hungarians, 11.06% Roma, 5.57% Bulgarians, 2.59% Slovaks, 0.9% Ukrainians and 0.2% Serbs.) .There is a Bulgarian minority of Catholic faith, known as the Banat Bulgarians, who have historically been the dominant ethnicity in Vinga.
The first evidence of Vinga's existence as a small village dates back to 1231 A.D. After Vinga was destroyed by Turks during the expansion of the Ottoman Empire, Vinga was repopulated in the year 1741 with 125 families of ethnic Bulgarians from Chiprovtsi, joined later by Romanians from the surrounding area. 


On the left is the *Bulgarian Roman-Catholic church built in 1892*



Vinga by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains




From the road to Tamna gorge. by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr




Crovul Medved by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Land of Chioar, Maramureș county*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Land of Chioar, Maramureș county


Located south of Igniș and Gutâi Mountains, Baia Mare had a population of 123,738 at the 2011 census



OLMP0989 by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hârșova, Constanța county, Dobruja*

Hârșova, Constanța county, Dobruja


The ''Saints Constantine and Elena'' *church* was *built between 1893-1904* and consecrated in 1908.​


The Danube, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains​


Romania by Ronan Shenhav, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

From previous page - Hârșova, Dobruja , Piatra Craiului Mountains




Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania


According to the 2011 census data, the city had a population of 134,290 - 66,033 Romanians, 57,532 Hungarians (forming the largest urban Hungarian community in Romania), 3,110 Gypsies, 202 Germans, 68 Jews, 235 Others.	



City of Tirgu Mures, Romania by Adriaan van Oost, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Adamclisi, Constanța county, Dobruja*

Adamclisi, Constanța county, Dobruja


*The Tropaeum Traiani* is a monument in Roman Civitas Tropaensium (site of modern Adamclisi, Romania), built in 109 in then Moesia Inferior, to commemorate Roman Emperor Trajan's victory over the Dacians, in the winter of 101-102, in the Battle of Adamclisi.
The present edifice is a reconstruction dating from 1977. The nearby museum contains many archaeological objects, including parts of the original Roman monument. 



Tropaeum Traiani by Gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat




Victory Square by Davide, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania 


The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.



JQG_3212.jpg by Jon Q G, on Flickr




JQG_3224.jpg by Jon Q G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta​











Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania



Lake in the Central Park & The Casino built in 1897, architect Lajos Pákey



Chios Lake by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Someșul Mic river



Somes River by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr




Somes River by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania










The fortified church built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500.





















Dan Vartanian - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dej / Dés / Desch, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Dej / Dés / Desch, Cluj county, Transylvania


my photos 


The town's landmark is the *Hungarian Reformed Church* built in late gothic style between 1456 and 1526, the belltower is 71 m high and it dates from 1643.​


Dej - Reformed church (1456 -1526) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



*Franciscan Monastery and the ''Saint Anthony of Padua '' Roman-Catholic church*

Construction of the monastery began in 1718. Architect who was responsible for starting this project was Einsenbeitl Gyorgy Janos. Completion of the work took place in 1780. Construction was in Baroque style. 
Inside the church we find many decorations, an old wooden altar, oil paintings, a library, marble and wood carvings, crucifixes, icons and a relief representation of Jesus Crucified, which comes from the ancient altar.​


Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Dej - Franciscan Monastery by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cristeștii Ciceului / Csicsókeresztúr, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

Cristeștii Ciceului / Csicsókeresztúr, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania

my photo ​

The Saint Stephen of Hungary Roman-Catholic church built in the 13-14th centuries, modifications took place in the 16-17th centuries.​


Cristeștii Ciceului by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania


my photos 



Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Bistrița by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania


my photos 


According to the census made in 2011, Sic village population is 2,459 people. Most inhabitants are Hungarians (93.78%) with a Romanian minority (3.58%). For 2.16% of the population, ethnicity is not known. From the religious point of view, most people are Calvinists (73.32%), but there are minorities of Seventh-day Adventists (9.92%), Roman Catholics (6.43%), Orthodox (3.66% ) and Pentecostal (2.77%).

From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively at Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.



Sic / Szék by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Sic / Szék by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains: Lake Ștevia*

Retezat Mountains: Lake Ștevia​



Ștevia Lake by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ialomiţa Cave Monastery, Dâmbovița county*

Ialomiţa Cave Monastery, Dâmbovița county


Initially built in the 16th century, it has burnt down four times in the past 500 years. The structures that currently stand were built relatively recently in the early 90s. 



Ialomiţa Cave Monastery by Sidath Senanayake, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains seen from Postavarul Massif*

Bucegi Mountains seen from Postavarul Massif



Bucegi Mountains from Postavarul, Romania by Jon Ariel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania​



Sibiu, Romania by Jon Ariel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania




Hunedoara Castle - Transylvania by Jon Ariel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains























Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

Cerna Mountains























Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Seven Ladders Canyon, Piatra Mare Mountains*

Seven Ladders Canyon, Piatra Mare Mountains​










Alex Lacatusu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania











Sighisoara by cangaroojack, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta











Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr




Delta Dunarii by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania


The Unification square with Matthias Corvinus Mounument (1896-1902)​


Clovni Extraterestri by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Natural Park*

Iron Gates Natural Park























Diana - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​

Bucura Lake













Pietrele Lake













The view from Peleaga Peak (2509 m)











Diana - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi Mounains seen from Piatra (Stone) Mălnaș*

Gutâi Mounains seen from Piatra (Stone) Mălnaș











Revoltatul - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif




The shelter guard by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania*

Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Transylvania











Biertan is one of the most important Saxon villages with fortified churches in Transylvania, having been on the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites since 1993. The Biertan fortified church was the see of the Lutheran Evangelical Bishop in Transylvania between 1572 and 1867.
The church was built between 1486 and 1524. The polyptych altarpiece has 28 panels executed between 1482 and 1513 by a painter likely trained at Vienna and Nuremberg.
The church has three rows of exterior fortifications linked by gate towers, nine in total. The first, with four towers, dates to the 14th century; the second was built together with the church, and has a series of reinforcing arches; the third, also with towers, is from the 16th and 17th centuries.



A medieval view by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley*

Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Muntenia​

*Peleș Castle* - It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883. It was built to serve as a summer residence for the new Royal family of Romania.



Peles Castle by Eli Goren, on Flickr



*Sinaia Monastery* - was founded by Prince Mihail Cantacuzino in 1695. 
Under the leadership of Hegumens Ioasaf and Paisie, construction of The Great Church (in the photo) began in 1842 using funds allocated by the monastery and was completed in 1846. This smaller structure was enlarged by the Board of Civil Hospitals during a period from 1897 to 1903. These efforts gave the building the appearance it has today.



Sinaïa Romania Roumanie Rumania Rumänien Carpates Karpaten : The Orthodox Church of the abbey of Sinaïa. l'église orthodoxe de l'abbaye de Sinaïa, Die orthodoxe Kirche der Abtei von Sinaïa. by Pierre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Brașov county, Transylvania


*The medieval citadel* - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect.
In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.



OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by sinanbali, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat


St. George's Cathedral (left) was built between 1736-1774, architect Joseph Emanuel Fischer von Erlach.



OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by sinanbali, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania




Romania h 300 Brasov by jos stouffs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains


Lake Bâlea










erik_mattson - Flickr



Transfăgărășan​


Transfagarasanul - Romania by Jon Ariel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania











erik_mattson - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county




Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains























Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania


According to the census made in 2011, Sic village population is 2,459 people. Most inhabitants are Hungarians (93.78%) with a Romanian minority (3.58%). For 2.16% of the population, ethnicity is not known. From the religious point of view, most people are Calvinists (73.32%), but there are minorities of Seventh-day Adventists (9.92%), Roman Catholics (6.43%), Orthodox (3.66% ) and Pentecostal (2.77%).

From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively at Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains 












Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View of Ferice village, Bihor county*

View of Ferice village, Bihor county




Dog waiting the sunset by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains




Hasmas by Levente Nuber, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania


The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.



The castle of Dracula, le château de Dracula, Das Schloß von Dracula. Bran Roumania Roumanie . Castle where the writer Bram Stocker placed his imaginary hero, by Pierre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

From previous page - Hășmaș Mountains , Bran Castle



Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania




P1000683 by Jonathan Khoo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rombi said:


> Mate you don't know who are you talking with ^^
> In Copsa Mare, Medias and Sighisoara I have been few times and first 17 years ago.


Are you sure you haven't actually been to Copșa Mică, instead of Copșa Mare? Copșa Mică is on the European road between Sibiu and Mediaș (close to Mediaș) and was infamous during communism and early 1990s for its carbon black factory that turned the whole area (including buildings, trees etc) into a surreal black landscape (now the area is ecologised). Copșa Mare is a village situated in a remote area and little known to tourists. It is neighbour to Biertan so visiting Copșa Mare and not visiting Biertan is quite improbable, as most people visit only Biertan and not even know about Copșa Mare.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

Iași, Moldavia




DAY 176/365 by Raluca Damian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șurdești wooden church, Maramureș*

Șurdești wooden church, Maramureș










The church, dedicated to Saints Archangles Michael and Gabriel, was built in 1721 and it has a maximum height of 72 m .The interior painting was made in 1783.



Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril (7) by damian entwistle, on Flickr




Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril, porch by damian entwistle, on Flickr




Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril, narthex by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Are you sure you haven't actually been to Copșa Mică, instead of Copșa Mare? Copșa Mică is on the European road between Sibiu and Mediaș (close to Mediaș) and was infamous during communism and early 1990s for its carbon black factory that turned the whole area (including buildings, trees etc) into a surreal black landscape (now the area is ecologised). Copșa Mare is a village situated in a remote area and little known to tourists. It is neighbour to Biertan so visiting Copșa Mare and not visiting Biertan is quite improbable, as most people visit only Biertan and not even know about Copșa Mare.


You are right. So it was Copsa Mica.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina*

Transalpina


The Transalpina or DN67C located in the Parâng Mountains group, in the Southern Carpathians of Romania, is one of the highest roads of the Carpathian Mountains. It connects Novaci, south of Parâng Mountains, to Sebeş in the north.



Winding road to the clouds by Danny_Little, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania


The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. The castle was inherited by her daughter Princess Ileana who ran a hospital there in World War II: it was later seized by the communist regime with the expulsion of the royal family in 1948.



Bran Castle by Kloodex, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorge*

Bicaz Gorge




Sunrise in Bicaz gorge by Danny_Little, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia*

Sarmizegetusa Regia​









Sarmizegetusa Regia , was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.



Sarmizegetusa Regia - Zona sacra by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr




Sarmizegetusa Regia - Zona sacra - Discul solar by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr




Murus Dacicus - Sarmizegetusa Regia by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains




White Valley, Bucegi by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania


Over an early medieval settlement (10-13th centuries) was built the present stone fortress:
- the upper fortress in 14th century 
- the middle fortress in 15th century
- the lower fortress in 17th century



The fortress before the renovations by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains​










Rafel Cabot-Mesquida - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania











Jul 2008: Romania by Jason Broersma, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Săpânța Merry Cemetery, Maramureș*

Săpânța Merry Cemetery, Maramureș


It is famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives. The Merry Cemetery became an open-air museum and a national tourist attraction.



Merry Cemetery - Săpânța, Maramureş county, Romania by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău / Torockó fortress, Alba county, Transylvania*

Trascău / Torockó fortress, Alba county, Transylvania




Trip to Coltesti( Romania). by abear27, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viaduct in Săliștea de Sus, Maramureș*

Viaduct in Săliștea de Sus, Maramureș











Sándor Dávid - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania 




IMG_20150701_192018 by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr




IMG_20150701_193110 by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța Casino (1905-1910), Dobruja*

Constanța Casino (1905-1910), Dobruja




Black Sea, Romania, Constanta 2015 by SOCIAL FLO MEMORY ALIVE, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania​

Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral (1923-1933)










Rafel Cabot-Mesquida - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat​

View towards the Orthodox Cathedral (1936-1941, architect Ion Traianescu)​


Timisoara City Romania by TiBi Nicolaevici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aiud / Nagyenyed, Alba county, Transylvania*

From previous page - Timișoara



Aiud / Nagyenyed, Alba county, Transylvania


The townhas a population of 28,934 people. It has the status of municipality and is the second-largest city in the county, after county seat Alba Iulia. The city derives its name ultimately from St. Giles (Aegidius), to whom the first church in the settlement was dedicated when built.




Aiud - square by damian entwistle, on Flickr



The Reformed church (XV - XVI century)​


Aiud - castle (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania​









Mary590 - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorge, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Turda Gorge, Cluj county, Transylvania


It is a natural reserve (on Hășdate River) situated 6 km west of Turda and about 15 km south-east of Cluj-Napoca, in Transylvania. The canyon, formed through the erosion of the Jurassic limestone of the mountain, is 2 900 m long and the walls have heights reaching 300 m. The total surface of the canyon is of 324 ha.



Turda Gorge - Romania by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr



Turda Gorge - Romania by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana


*Greek Catholic Bishop Palace *(architect Kálmán Rimanóczy, built between 1903 and 1905)



10-07 Oradea Fest 2 Spaziergang 104 by Alfred Geiger, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania



Munții Trascăului, Romania by tomasuciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains



Mountain River by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr



First light on Valea Jepilor (Jepilor Valley) by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Highlands by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains​




















Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest





















Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

Iași, Moldavia


The *Galata Monastery* - the church was built between 1582-1583.













The *Three Holy Hierarchs Monastery* - the church was built between 1635-1637, restored in the late XIX century











Irinel Cirlanaru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park: Lake Bucura*

Retezat National Park: Lake Bucura


Lake Bucura is a glacier cirque lake, situated in the Retezat Mountains, in Romania. It is located south of the main ridge, at the base of Peleaga Peak, and at an altitude of about 2,040 m.
It is the largest glacier lake in Romania, having an area of over 89,000 square metres. It is 550 m in length, 160 m in width on average, and 225 m maximum width, for a perimeter of 1,390 m. The maximum depth is 15.5 m, and the volume 625,000 m³.










Belodedici Ady​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat*

Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat











Belodedici Ady​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pleșa / Plesza, Bukovina*

Pleșa / Plesza, Bukovina


From 206 inhabitants, 205 are Polish. (2002 census)​










Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania

my photos of my hometown 


The modern town was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. After a two years' campaign by the Armenian-Catholic Bishop Oxendius Vărzărescu, they converted from the Armenian Apostolic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church.They come here from Bistrița from where were expelled by Saxons.



Gherla by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Gherla by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Mountains*

Piatra Mare Mountains



Piatra Mare by Ruxandra Vasile, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jieț Gorge, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

Jieț Gorge, Hunedoara county, Transylvania



Cheile Jietului .Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina



Mountaintop cabin by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

Humor Monastery, Bukovina












The church was built in 1530. The murals are from 1535.​


Exterior murals by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania


Along with Luxembourg, it was the European Capital of Culture in 2007.



Sibiu - Turnul Sfatului, view (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorge*

Bicaz Gorge



IMG_1042 by Laur Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

Transfăgărășan


It is the second-highest paved road in Romania after Transalpina. It starts near the village of Bascov, located near the city of Pitesti, ending on the crossroad between DN1 and Sibiu.



Transfagarasan Pass - drive up, near top (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta, Dobruja*

Danube Delta, Dobruja​












Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest​


2014-08-26 18-43-01.jpg by Philippe Ludwig, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains



The Valley View by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr



Mountainside by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr



Waterfall in the Rocks by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina












It was built in 1585 by Ieremia Movilă, Gheorghe Movilă and Simion Movilă.
The architecture of the church contains both Byzantine and Gothic elements, and some elements typical to other painted churches of northern Moldavia. Both interior and exterior walls are covered by mural paintings, which are of great artistic value and depict biblical episodes from the Old and New Testament. The paintings date from around 1601.
In 2010, the monastery has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites, as one of the Painted churches of Moldavia.



Romania - Summer 2015 by Andrea Albanese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Land of Chioar*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Land of Chioar


The *Reformed church* (1792 - 1809, the tower is from 1836)



Romania Trip, June 2015 by Keith Lippett, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

Humor Monastery, Bukovina​










The church was built in 1530. The murals are from 1535.



IMG_0596 by Laur Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Vidraru, Argeș county, Muntenia*

Lake Vidraru, Argeș county, Muntenia


It was created in 1965 by the construction of the Vidraru Dam on the Argeș River.



Transfagarasan Pass - lake Vidraru dam (7) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beach in Constanța, Dobruja*

Beach in Constanța, Dobruja



(#5465)-Constanta - Zoom Beach by VFR Rider, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania

my photos 


*The Municipal Park* - Inaugurated in the early XX century, major modifications made in 1952.​


Bistrița Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Bistrița Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Bistrița Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains​




















Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Toaca Peak (1904 m), Ceahlău Massif*

Toaca Peak (1904 m), Ceahlău Massif



Ceahlau Vf Toaca by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Zetea, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Lake Zetea, Székely Land, Transylvania



Rocky shore by Nyaradi Zoltan, on Flickr



Stairways into the water by Nyaradi Zoltan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains










RCMCM - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains





















Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel, Argeș county, Muntenia*

Poenari Citadel, Argeș county, Muntenia​










Calin Stan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia












It was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.



3 Manastirea Horezu (8) by D C, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia*

Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia


The City Hall built in 1932.



2 Targu Jiu (13) by D C, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania


The city is probably the most important place for Transylvanian Romanians . Here was held in 1 st December 1918 (also the National Day of Romania) the Great National Assembly of Alba Iulia in wich which it was decided union with Romania. This place is very important also for Hungarians of Transylvania because since 1009 it hosts the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Transylvania. Between 1541 and 1690 it was the capital of the Eastern Hungarian Kingdom and the latter Principality of Transylvania. 

The *Coronation Cathedral* built between 1921-1922, architect Victor Ștepfănescu.​


Alba Iulia by Radu B, on Flickr​


----------



## Southernrockfan (Oct 29, 2013)

*Baia Mare*

Baia Mare is not a part of The Land of Chioar.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Southernrockfan said:


> Baia Mare is not a part of The Land of Chioar.


 Chioar Comitatus was distinct of Baia Mare Comitatus, while the ethnographic zone of Land of Chioar includes the area of Baia Mare as well. But is true that Baia Mare should not be mentioned as part of Land of Chioar, as the ethnographic zone refers to the rural world, not to the urban centers:





















http://www.surdestiturism.ro/index.php/ro/localizare-surdesti/tara-chioarului


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta, Dobruja*

Danube Delta, Dobruja











Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Dalmatian pelicans, (Pelecanus crispus, Pelican creț) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Danube Delta by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pustiana / Pusztina, Bacău county, Moldavia*

Pustiana / Pusztina, Bacău county, Moldavia


Pusztina is a village in Bacău County. At the last (2011) census, 1549 people declared themselves Romanians, 338 Hungarians and 72 Csangos.
The village born after the mass murder of the Székelys in 1764 at Siculeni / Madéfalva (Harghita County), which generated a migration of thousands of Székelys toward Moldavia. The first Catholic wooden church was built in 1780 and in 1830 there were 3,400 Catholics here.
Although today most inhabitants of Pusztina speak Romanian, they are Catholics, proving that they descend from Hungarians that over time adopted Romanian language. The name of the village, Pusztina, comes from the Hungarian word for "plain" - puszta, as the place was rather flat compared with surrounding area.
Csangos is the name for Catholics in Moldavia, speaking either Romanian o Hungarian. The word "Csángó" in Hungarian means "bad sound", refering to the distorted accent of the Hungarian language (once) spoken by these people. Nevertheless, few people chose to declare themselves Csangos, as is rather a derogatory term, with the sense of "mixed".


The current church (Saint King Stephen) was built between 1937-1957.​


Pusztinai Szent István Templom by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr



Pusztinai Szent István Templom by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana 




Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania




Sibiu by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sulina, Tulcea county, Dobruja*

Sulina, Tulcea county, Dobruja


It is a town and free port in Tulcea County, at the mouth of the Sulina branch of the Danube. It is the easternmost point of Romania.
According to the 2011 census, 82.82% of the population were Romanians, 11.43% Lipovans, 1.8% Greeks, 1.29% Ukrainians and 2.3% of other or undeclared ethnicity.

*Saint Alexander Orthodox church* (1912-1933, the interior decorations and paintings were made between 1976 and 1982)



Sulina, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania 












Sighisoara by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr




Sighisoara by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania


On the right: the *Saint John the Baptist Roman-Catholic church* (1728-1750, architect Bálint Scherzer)
In the centre of the photo: the *Ascension of the Lord Orthodox Cathedral* (1925-1934, architect Victor Vlad) & the *Avram Iancu statue* (1978, sculptor Florin Codre)




Targu Mures by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel, Argeș county, Muntenia*

Poenari Citadel, Argeș county, Muntenia​



a view of Cetatea Poienari by Wendi Findorak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains




The view along the Fereastra Zmeiilor trail by Wendi Findorak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Palace of the Patriarchate (1907)*

Bucharest: Palace of the Patriarchate (1907)



(#3483)-Bucharest - Cathedral for the Nation's Salvation by VFR Rider, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains












Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina 










It was built in 1585 by Ieremia Movilă, Gheorghe Movilă and Simion Movilă.
The architecture of the church contains both Byzantine and Gothic elements, and some elements typical to other painted churches of northern Moldavia. Both interior and exterior walls are covered by mural paintings, which are of great artistic value and depict biblical episodes from the Old and New Testament. The paintings date from around 1601.
In 2010, the monastery has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites, as one of the Painted churches of Moldavia.



Monasterio de Sucevita by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania


my photos 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mănăstirea (Benediug) / Szentbenedek, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Mănăstirea (Benediug) / Szentbenedek, Cluj county, Transylvania​

my photos ​
Ruins of *Kornis Castle* - The main building was built by Kristóf Keresztúri between 1573-1593 in the Renaissance style. Over time, the castle was filled with secondary buildings in a quadrilaterally shaped enclosure. After the domain became the property of the Kornis family around 1673, Kornis Gaspar (1641-1683) raised the second floor of the main building on the south side.In 1680, his son, Zsigmond Kornis, renovated the castle. He also repaired the castle after it was damaged during the Curuti uprising in the early 18th century and in 1720 added two new octagonal bastions on the northern side and restored the tower at the castle entrance (first photo) on the west side.
The castle was destroyed during WW2 and its huge natural history collection, the library with rare books and other objects were burned by communists or stolen.
The castle is also known for the statues of two unicorns (the Kornis family coat of arms) which still guard the entry.



Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Mănăstirea - Kornis Castle by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău, Muntenia*

Buzău, Muntenia




Buzău by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

Bârgău Mountains












Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina​











Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains












Circu Dorin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania




Brașov / Kronstadt - Black Church by Ştefan Jurcă, on Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Big like for Romania.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county, Muntenia*

Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău county, Muntenia



Mud Volcanoes, Pâclele Mari, Buzau, ROMANIA by Tanasa Constantin, on Flickr



Mud Volcanoes, Pâclele Mari, Buzau, ROMANIA by Tanasa Constantin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania​

Commonly known as Cluj, is the second most populous city in Romania, after the national capital Bucharest, and the seat of Cluj County in the northwestern part of the country. Geographically, it is roughly equidistant from Bucharest (324 km), Budapest (351 km) and Belgrade (322 km). Located in the Someșul Mic River valley, the city is considered the unofficial capital to the historical province of Transylvania. From 1790 to 1848 and from 1861 to 1867, it was the official capital of the Grand Principality of Transylvania.​



DSC_6138 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania





DSC_6176 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania 



Untitled by nicolemi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





I didn't wanna leave by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina 


This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved. The predominantly yellow-and-blue paintings on its exterior represent recurring themes in Christian Orthodox art: a procession of saints leads up to the Virgin enthroned with the Child in her lap, above the narrow east window; the "Tree of Jesse" springs from a recumbent Jesse at the foot of the wall to marshal the ancestry of Christ around the Holy Family; The "Siege of Constantinople" commemorates the intervention of the Virgin in saving the city of Constantinople from Persian attack in A.D. 626.
Moldovița is placed on UNESCO World Heritage list in 1993, in the Painted churches of Moldavia.











Garciamartín - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains





rodnei mounains by dorin tudori, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania





Sibiu by p_creux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorge*

Bicaz Gorge 





Untitled by p_creux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county













Mezok Dan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park: Lake Bucura*

Retezat National Park: Lake Bucura 


Lake Bucura is a glacier cirque lake, situated in the Retezat Mountains, in Romania. It is located south of the main ridge, at the base of Peleaga Peak, and at an altitude of about 2,040 m.
It is the largest glacier lake in Romania, having an area of over 89,000 square metres. It is 550 m in length, 160 m in width on average, and 225 m maximum width, for a perimeter of 1,390 m. The maximum depth is 15.5 m, and the volume 625,000 m³.




National Park Retezat .Romania ,Bucura lake by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, Brașov county, Transylvania


Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, also known as Brâncoveanu Monstery, is a monastic settlement of monks. Originally had a wooden church, built in 1657, with the initiative of Preda Brâncoveanu. Between 1696 - 1707 it was built a church by Constantin Brancoveanu. Interior murals were executed in 1766 by the painters Ionaşcu and Pană.




FOTO0812 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia


The construction, started in 1906, was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. 
The Palace has 298 large rooms with a total area of over 36,000 m2 (390,000 sq ft), 92 windows in the front part of the building and another 36 inside the building.




DSC_5030 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Pass*

Prislop Pass


It is a mountain pass in northern Romania, connecting the historical regions of Maramureş and Bukovina over the Rodna Mountains, in the Eastern Carpathians.
The Prislop Pass is situated at an elevation of 1,416 meters. The nearest city is Borşa.




Prislop pass , Romania by B. B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania













Schäßburg by Andrew Colin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valea Galbenei protected area, Apuseni Nature Park





Wąwóz Galbenei by pawelcn, on Flickr





Wąwóz Galbenei by pawelcn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

Bihor Mountains





Góry Bihor by pawelcn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia*

Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia


Under the leadership of Hegumens Ioasaf and Paisie, construction of* The Great Church* (in the photo) began in 1842 using funds allocated by the monastery and was completed in 1846. This smaller structure was enlarged by the Board of Civil Hospitals during a period from 1897 to 1903. These efforts gave the building the appearance it has today.




Rom_3 075 by Jeremy Bergman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains













Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains













Szanto Alexandru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania 





Fortress window by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар , Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар , Banat 


It is the capital city of Timiș County, in western Romania. One of the largest Romanian cities (the third most populous city in the country, as of 2011), with a population of 319,279 inhabitants, Timișoara is considered the informal capital city of the historical region of Banat. It is the main social, economic and cultural centre in the western part of Romania.



Timisoara - Freedom Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains



"Piatra Craiului" massif seen from "Piatra Mica" range. by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina





rainy landscape by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania 


The medieval citadel - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect. In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.




The fortress garden by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains





















Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmeț, Alba county, Transylvania*

Râmeț, Alba county, Transylvania











Gabriela Cocean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ocolașul Mare Peak (1907 m), Ceahlău Massif*

Ocolașul Mare Peak (1907 m), Ceahlău Massif 













Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains













Cristian Lee​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains

























Adrian Rădulescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja*

Enisala Fortress, Dobruja













Adrian Rădulescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





Podragu by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania





Enlightment... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains





Retezat . Romania by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania

my photo 




Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cacica / Kaczyka, Bukovina*

Cacica / Kaczyka, Bukovina


At the 2011 census, 74.8% of inhabitants were Romanians, 20.2% Poles and 4.4% Ukrainians. Its Polish inhabitants are descended from settlers who arrived there at the turn of the 19th century. The village is the place of one of the biggest Catholic pilgrimages in Romania.

*Assumption of Mary Basilica (1903-1904)*




Cathedral by Stefan Machita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*

Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains





Piatra Secuiului by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania


The *Lutheran Cathedral* (German: Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche in Hermannstadt, Romanian: Biserica Evanghelică din Sibiu) is the most famous Gothic-style church in Sibiu, Transylvania, Romania. It was built between 1371-1520. Its massive 73.34 m high steeple is a landmark of the city. The four turrets situated on top of the steeple were a sign to let foreigners know that the town had the right to sentence to death.




Lutheran Cathedral of Saint Mary, Sibiu by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Turenilor (Tureni Gorges) protected area*

Cheile Turenilor (Tureni Gorges) protected area





August delight by petrapetruta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

Bihor Mountains





23_VfBihor1-3 by Bogdan Marian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube at Brăila*

Danube at Brăila



Braila by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





Bucegi Mts. by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Întorsura Buzăului, Covasna county, Transylvania*

Întorsura Buzăului, Covasna county, Transylvania


The town is located at 750m altitude, in a depression, surrounded by Întorsurii, Ciucaș and Siriu mountains. Due to its location, Întorsura Buzăului registers the lowest temperatures in Romania every year. In January 2006 the lowest registered temperature was −41 °C (−42 °F) for two consecutive days.



Summer Evening by Gheorghiţă Bran, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains





DS_20150813_1468090 clopoței pe Pietrosul Rodnei by Diana Serban, on Flickr





DS_20150813_1432054 ultimii metrii spre vârf by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains





DS_20150704_9498025 by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains





DS_20150702_8904037 by Diana Serban, on Flickr





DS_20150702_8895028 by Diana Serban, on Flickr





DS_20150703_9189003 by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains





DS_20150601_7543060 by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

Brăila, Muntenia


*''Annunciation'' Greek Church* (1862-1872, the murals were made in 1890 by Gheorghe Tattarescu and others).




DS_20150601_7504021 by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park 





















cârtița plimbăreață​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Domogled-Valea Cernei National Park*

Domogled-Valea Cernei National Park





DS_20150502_6095015 Pinul negru de Banat by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer-Păpușa Mountains





DS_20150416_5360154 by Diana Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest













Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați, Moldavia*

Galați, Moldavia


Galați is the largest port town on the Danube River. In 2011, the Romanian census recorded 249,432 residents,making it the 8th most populous city in Romania.












Laurențiu Iordache​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania


*Alba Carolina Fortress* - the fourth gate




DSC_0653 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania


my photo 




Cluj-Napoca : Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania 













Citadel street by Andrei Nicolae, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





Podragu Lakes by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 





Vizakna'' Ocna Sibiului'' by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Ciucaș Mountains





... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mujna / Székelymuzsna, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Mujna / Székelymuzsna, Székely Land, Transylvania​




Székelymuzsna / Mujna, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăgăşani and its vineyards, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Drăgăşani and its vineyards, Vâlcea county, Oltenia


Drăgășani town is situated near the right bank of the Olt river (it can be seen easily in the right side of the photo), and on the railway between Caracal and Râmnicu Vâlcea. The city is well known for the vineyards on the neighboring hills that produce some of the best Wallachian wines.




Podgoria Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia*

Cetățuia Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia





Meteora României - Mânăstirea Cetăţuia Negru Vodă by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roman Ruins of Porolissum*

Roman Ruins of Porolissum


The site is one of the largest and best-preserved archaeological sites in modern-day Romania.
Established as a military camp in 106 during Trajan's Dacian Wars, the city quickly grew through trade with the native Dacians and became the capital of the province Dacia Porolissensis in 124. (map)




The road that goes to Rome by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dealu Monastery, Dâmboviţa county, Muntenia*

Dealu Monastery, Dâmboviţa county, Muntenia





Sfanta Manastire Dealu - Targoviste by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





FOTO1258 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr





FOTO1234 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest


Left: Bucharest One Tower (will have 130 m at completion) & Right: Sky Tower (137 m)












Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park


Photo of Mraconia Monastery (taken from Serbia)​



Поглед на румунску страну by vladobgd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains





A piece of meadow by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains*

Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains





Balea Lake, Romania by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains





Radnai-havasok / Munții Rodnei, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nicula, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Nicula, Cluj county, Transylvania


my photos 




Nicula Hills by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


On the eastern hill is *The Monastery* (the main Romanian pilgrimage site in Transylvania since the beginning of the XX century). In the photo is the main church (until the new one is finished) built between 1875-1879, the towers were added in 1905.




Nicula 15 August 2015 by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonț, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Bonț, Cluj county, Transylvania


my photo 




Bonț by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania



Narrow Alleyways by Stefan P, on Flickr



Blue Building beside the Black Church by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania 


In the bacjgroud is the Székely's Rock (Trascău Mountains)












Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains

























Santo Alexandru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains





















Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park





















Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta













on a canal by Marius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania





View from the Cathedral Tower, Sibiu by Scott Newman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár, Alba county, Transylvania​

Bethlen-Haller Castle (1615-1624, renovated in between 1769-1773)​



jidvei by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains





Mist in the Valley by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoș extinct volcano*

Racoș extinct volcano​
previous post 




Inside the volcano by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina










It is a nuns monastery that was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue." The exterior paintings were made during the rule of Petru Rareș (1527-1546)




DSCF0716 by Vincentiu Cica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania


The *Alba Carolina fortress*, designed by architect Giovanni Morando Visconti, was built between 1714 and 1738, at the behest of Emperor Charles VI of Habsburg.




Alba Carolina Citadel, Alba Iulia, Romania by Remus Pereni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes*

Berca Mud Volcanoes





Vulcanii Noroiosi (Mud Volcanoes) by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sălăuța Valley*

Sălăuța Valley​




Szálva-patak völgye / Valea Sălăuței, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

Maramureș Mountains





Muncelu (1318 m), Máramarosi-havasok / Munţii Maramureşului, Romania / Ukraine by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petrova village, Maramureș*

Petrova village, Maramureș





Petrova, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr











Țetcu Mircea Rareș - wikimedia​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget, Maramureș*

Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget, Maramureș



Máramarossziget / Sighetu Marmației, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr



Máramarossziget / Sighetu Marmației, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

Țibleș Mountains 





Cibles-hegység / Munții Țibleș, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Criș / Kreisch / Keresd, Mureș county, Transyvania*

Criș / Kreisch / Keresd, Mureș county, Transyvania


The Bethlen Castle




Castle renovations by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Văliug Reservoir, Semenic Mountains*

Văliug Reservoir, Semenic Mountains





_MG_1474 by leicajoe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park*

Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park



DSC00044 by leicajoe, on Flickr



_MG_1695 by leicajoe, on Flickr



_MG_1689 by leicajoe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists. Salina Turda (the Turda Saslt Mine) was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.




_MG_1810 by leicajoe, on Flickr



_MG_1786 by leicajoe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

Brăila, Muntenia 





Piața Traian by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park





















Claudiu Drugă​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura Uroiului protected area*

Măgura Uroiului protected area





Transylvania Land Măgura Uroiului by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania


my photos 

The *Matthias Corvinus House *- It was built in the 15th century, in the gothic style, as a small guesthouse. During its history, the house served as a jail, hospital, and museum; it is now home to a visual arts institute. Matthias Corvinus (Hungarian: Hunyadi Mátyás, Romanian: Matia Corvin), son of John Hunyadi, later one of the most renowned Kings of Hungary, was born in this building on 23 February 1443.
The house has been owned by the The Design and Fine Arts University since 1950.​


Cluj-Napoca - Matia Corvin street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj- Napoca - Matthias Corvinus House by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county





Nagybánya / Baia Mare by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja





Constanta promenade which leads to the Casino - Romania by John Menard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia 


The construction, started in 1906, was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. 
The Palace has 298 large rooms with a total area of over 36,000 m2 (390,000 sq ft), 92 windows in the front part of the building and another 36 inside the building.




Palace of Culture Iassy Romania by Andrei Nicolae, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania 


The Alba Carolina fortress, designed by architect Giovanni Morando Visconti, was built between 1714 and 1738, at the behest of Emperor Charles VI of Habsburg.



Third Gate of the Alba Carolina Fortress by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



Change of guard by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*A3 motorway near Turda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

A3 motorway near Turda, Cluj county, Transylvania





The Road is my Freedom... by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucegi Natural Park



20141004153446 by krong28, on Flickr



20141004134113 by krong28, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina 





Dragomirna Monastery by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania​

It is the second largest city in Sibiu County, Transylvania. In the 13th century, the kings of Hungary invited German settlers known as Transylvanian Saxons to the area, who settled in the valley of the Târnava Mare River.
In 1910 Mediaş had 8,626 inhabitants (44.8% Germans, 31.6% Romanians, 19.9% Hungarians). By 2011, the figure had fallen to 44,169. The ethnic composition in 2011 was:36,764 Romanians (83.2%), 4,511 Hungarians, (10.2%), 1,880 Romani (4.3%), 711 Germans (1.6%), 303 other.



Old Town Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr



Walking Around Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr



The Center of Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains


View from the Vânătoarea lui Buteanu (2507 m) - the ninth highest peak of Romania and the sixth highest peak from Făgăraş Mountains, after Moldoveanu (2544 m), Negoiu (2535 m), Viştea Mare (2527 m) and Lespezi (2522 m).




Vf. Vanatarea lui Buteanu by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif





Coada Pietrei Mari by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr





Vf. Piatra Mare by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains





Saua Grind by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr





Creasta nordica a Pietrei Craiului by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr





Refugiul Carol Lehman by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

Hășmaș Mountains





Hasmasul Mare by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

Postăvarul Massif





Vf. Postavarul by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania





Reps (Kőhalom) Fortress #1 by Otto Gal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

Cerna Mountains​



Foisorul Rosu by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

Mehedinți Mountains





Cheile Tasnei by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

Țarcu Mountains




















Goran Joka - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoș extinct volcano*

Racoș extinct volcano





Follow the path.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/726/21279026848_42073ec03d_h.jpg


near to bigar waterfalls by Celan Remus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Train near Orlat Monastery, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Train near Orlat Monastery, Sibiu county, Transylvania





DA 125 & 610 - Orlat by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania



DSC_7141 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



DSC_7169 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



DSC_7133 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians



Paclele mici, Buzau_mud vulcanoes_9 by dorin_hara, on Flickr



Paclele mici, Buzau_mud vulcanoes_4 by dorin_hara, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Făgăraș Citadel, Brașov county, Transylvania 


Construction of the fortress began in 1310, over an old wooden and clay fortification of XII century. The purpose of the building was preeminently strategic, more precisely to defend the southern Transylvania by the Tatars and Ottoman incursions.
The fortress was expanded in the aerly XVI century by Ștefan Mailat.​



The Fagaras Fortress by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia: Pelișor Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia*

Sinaia: Pelișor Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia 


Part of the same complex as the larger castle of Peleş (Pelișor meaning 'the little Peleș'), it was built in 1899–1902 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand (son of Carol's brother Leopold von Hohenzollern) and Ferdinand's consort Queen Marie.




Peles Castle by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prejmer / Tartlau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Prejmer / Tartlau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​









The Saxon peasant fortress, 13th -15th century




The Prejmer Fortified Church by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bukovina


Right after Stephen the Great won the battle in which he conquered the Kilia citadel, he began work on the monastery as a means to give thanks to God, on July 10, 1466 - the church was to be dedicated to the Virgin Mary. On September 3, 1470, during a ceremony attended by Stephen and all his family, the monastery was consecrated, and subsequently became the most important religious site in the area.
The present church was practically rebuilt between 1653 and 1662 by Vasile Lupu and his successors. Although the building follows the ground plan of a typical 15th and 16th century Moldavian church, it has many architectural and decorative features that are characteristic of 17th century architecture.




Putna Monastery by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr





Putna Church by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr



Courtyard of Putna by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania 


The Palace of Culture (built between 1911 and 1913)




Palace of Culture in Târgu Mureș by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Săcel, Maramureș*

Săcel, Maramureș





Izaszacsal / Săcel, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains


The Măcin Mountains are one of the oldest in Romania, being formed in the second part of the Paleozoic, in the Carboniferous and Permian, during the Hercynian orogeny.



Măcin by aditeslo, on Flickr



Măcin Mountains by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





FOTO1366 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania 





A view from above by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​






























Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina, Parâng Mountains*

Transalpina, Parâng Mountains 













Sorin Mateescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





IMGP9957 by mmike02, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Cișmigiu Park*

Bucharest: Cișmigiu Park





Bucuresti, parcul Cismigiu by Victor Stoica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania





Hermannstadt by Andrei Nicolae, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vâlsan river*

Vâlsan river


It is a tributary of the Argeş River. The river originates in the Făgăraş mountains, where its source is a trough-shaped glacial hollow located between the Picuiata and Scărişoara Mare mountains. The river flows for a mere 84.6 kilometers. Its course runs parallel to the Argeş River. The Vâlsan River's mouth is located at Merişani.




Vâlsan River by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie Reserve*

Râpa Roșie Reserve 


Râpa Roșie (Romanian for "red ravine") is a protected area, a monument of national interest in Alba County, Romania. It is a geological reserve, located in the extreme southwest of the Secaşelor Plateau on the right bank of the Secașul Mare, about 4 kilometres (2.5 mi) north of Sebeș. A huge wall, almost vertical, gives the impression of a ruined ancestral monument. Tiered columns and pyramids, separated by ravines, form a badlands microrelief.​




















Emi Despescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

Vâlcan Mountains































Emi Despescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains 

























Emi Despescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains













Emi Despescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 





Victory Square by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

Iași, Moldavia


The *National Theatre* built between 1894 and 1896 by Viennese architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer, who designed several theatres and palaces across Europe, including the theatres in: Cluj-Napoca, Oradea, Timișoara and Chernivtsi.




National Teather Iassy Romania by *Andrei Nicolae*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania


The city has a population of 34,257. Among those for whom data are available, 95.8% are ethnic Hungarians, making it the urban settlement with the third-highest proportion of Hungarians in Romania. The city is also home to communities of ethnic Romanians (2.6%) and Roma (1.5%). Half the population of the town professes Roman Catholicism (50.05%), while the remaining half is primarily divided between Hungarian Reformed (30.14%), Unitarian (14.71%), and Romanian Orthodox (2.54%) communities.

In the photo is the *Reformed church* built between 1780-1781 on the ruin of a chapel. The tower's clock is from 1874.




Székelyudvarhely, Romania by *boti_marton*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia*

Neamț Monastery, Moldavia





Monasterio de Neamt by *Rafael Rodríguez H.*, on Flickr





Monasterio de Neamt by *Rafael Rodríguez H.*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina



Speed by *MARIAN Gabriel Constantin*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains











*Marius Petric*​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains





















*Catalin Dumitrescu*​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina










This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved. Moldovița is placed on UNESCO World Heritage list in 1993, in the Painted churches of Moldavia.




Moldovita by *Catalin Vlahos - Ionita*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia*

Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia 


The*Cantacuzino Castle* - The building, whose construction was completed in 1911, was conducted by the architect Gregory Cerchez at the request of Prince George Grigore Cantacuzino. It is built in Neo-Romanian style; the total surface of the estate is over 3,000 square meters.




Cantucozino Castle by *Stefan P*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cristian / Neustadt im Burzenland, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Cristian / Neustadt im Burzenland, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania



Old Town Square by Stefan P, on Flickr



The Cristian Fortified Church by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Dulene-KG (Sep 23, 2015)

amazing romania


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county





boglya mögül a város / the city from behind a haystack by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Herăstrău Park*

Bucharest: Herăstrău Park





Domnisoara Mudura by Sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains





Forget me not... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana





Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

Iași, Moldavia





Astonishing Iasi by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rogojel, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Rogojel, Cluj county, Transylvania



Transylvanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



The church on top of the mountain by CameliaTWU, on Flickr










Andrea Polereczky - wikimedia commons​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania





Sibiu by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr





Sibiu by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania












The Sighisoara Old Town by Stefan P, on Flickr



The Sighisoara Citadel by Stefan P, on Flickr



The Sighisoara Old Town by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania

my photos 



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





Reaching new heights by Alexandra Enea, on Flickr



Babele by Alexandra Enea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania


It is the second largest city in Sibiu County, Transylvania. In the 13th century, the kings of Hungary invited German settlers known as Transylvanian Saxons to the area, who settled in the valley of the Târnava Mare River.
In 1910 Mediaş had 8,626 inhabitants (44.8% Germans, 31.6% Romanians, 19.9% Hungarians). By 2011, the figure had fallen to 44,169. The ethnic composition in 2011 was:36,764 Romanians (83.2%), 4,511 Hungarians, (10.2%), 1,880 Romani (4.3%), 711 Germans (1.6%), 303 other.



Walking Around Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr



Walking Around Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr



Walking Around Medias by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains





Carol Lehman Refuge by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains





Fagarasi Mountains, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Glavacioc Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia*

Glavacioc Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr



Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia 


Situated at a distance of 16 km from the centre Bucharest (University square), the palace was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style.



DSC_0849 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



DSC_0859 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



DSC_0864 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Over the Carpathians*

Over the Carpathians




> Picture (taken) near the top Toroiaga (1930 m), Maramureș Mountains. Rodnei mountain peaks in the background​













Revoltatul - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dârlos / Durles / Darlac, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Dârlos / Durles / Darlac, Sibiu county, Transylvania





Darlos by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șaroș pe Târnave / Schuersch, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Șaroș pe Târnave / Schuersch, Sibiu county, Transylvania


The fortified church built in the 14th - 15th centuries. The towerwas built in the early 16th century an it was expanded in 1808.



Fortified church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



The main entrance into the church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina 










It is a nuns monastery that was constructed by Stephen the Great in 1488 to commemorate the victory at Battle of Vaslui. Often known as the "Sistine Chapel of the East", the frescoes at Voroneț feature an intense shade of blue known in Romania as "Voroneț blue." The exterior paintings were made during the rule of Petru Rareș (1527-1546).




Voronet Monastery by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania 


Annunciation Othodox (initially Greek-Catholic) church built between 1926 and 1936


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains





Stâna Regală by Sergiu Alistar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

Transfăgărășan









































Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta, Dobruja*

Danube Delta, Dobruja












Canne al vento by fotup.com, on Flickr



Panorama con Cavalli by fotup.com, on Flickr



Barche sul canale by fotup.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania


Closed in 1932, since its reopening in 1992 as halotherapy center and for touristic purpose , the salt mine has been visited by about 2 million Romanian and foreign tourists. Salina Turda (the Turda Saslt Mine) was ranked by Business Insider as the most beautiful underground place in the world. Likewise, Salina Turda is ranked 22 among the most spectacular tourist destinations in the world.​


Turda Salt Mine (6) by Sebastian Trif, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 



University, Timisoara, Romania by sanda bocan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania*

Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania 


In the background is the Székely's Rock (Trascău Mountains)



Romania Lime Burning Project by Blair Urquhart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moieciu de Jos, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Moieciu de Jos, Brașov county, Transylvania



Foggy day by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains


View from Păpușa peak to Rânca resort and Transalpina road












Sebastian Pauncu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș​




Sun shining over the valley in Romania Maramures region by Bejan Alizadeh, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Huedin / Bánffyhunyad, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

Huedin / Bánffyhunyad, Land of Călata, Transylvania 


The Hungarian Reformed church (built in the XIII as a Catholic church). Over time, it belong also to the Lutheran and Unitarian Churches. 



Huedin by Leonard Luca, on Flickr​


----------



## St Marcus (Sep 24, 2015)

Lovely places


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*



Driving the Transfagarasan by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad​*

Romania by Victoria Chamberlin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania​*


Marius Albert PHOTOGRAPHY​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia​*


Maya Maceka​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​*


Maya Maceka​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania​*

Sighisoara/Schäßburg/Segesvár, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Sighisoara/Schäßburg/Segesvár, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains​*

Calimani by Dmitri Naumov, on Flickr



Calimani by Dmitri Naumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains​*

Bucegi Mountains by Dmitri Naumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Viilor / Wormloch, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Valea Viilor / Wormloch, Sibiu county, Transylvania​*

Valea Viilor, Romania by Ranko Veuger, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Blaj, Alba county, Transylvania*




Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Oltenia​*Nicolae Romanescu Park




ALexandru George​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains​*

Lines... straight, curved, crooked.. life... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

*Piatra Craiului Massif​*

The temptation... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat​*The *Railway station* (1878-1886)



Aqua Herculis Railway Station Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Criș / Kreisch / Keresd, Mureș county, Transyvania*

*Criș / Kreisch / Keresd, Mureș county, Transyvania​*
The *Bethlen Castle *



Undergoing renovations by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Medieval view II by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat​*

Timisoara Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fântâna Domnească, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Fântâna Domnească, Mehedinți county, Oltenia​*The St. Calnic wooden church



Biserica "Sfantul Calinic" De La Fantana Domneasca by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași, Moldavia*

*Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași, Moldavia​*

Biserica Sf. Trei Ierarhi by Martina Oefelein, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bacău, Moldavia*

*Bacău, Moldavia​*

Silent night in Bacau by Andi Miron, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Borșa, Maramureș*

*Borșa, Maramureș​*

Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Natural Park*

*Apuseni Natural Park​*

Flowering Crocuses in the Apuseni National Park by Gábor Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina​*

DSC_5716p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr



DSC_5706p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr



DSC_5713p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trivale Monastery, Pitești, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Trivale Monastery, Pitești, Argeș county, Muntenia​*

Mary590 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve​*


chirobocea nicu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains: The Sphinx*

*Bucegi Mountains: The Sphinx​*


chirobocea nicu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*



IMG_5832.jpg by Jesper Dybdahl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif​*

... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Podragu glacier valley, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Podragu glacier valley, Făgăraș Mountains​*

Silence of the morning... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif​*

_IMG7056 by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



_IMG7027 by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



_IMG6890 by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



Have a break! by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia​*

_IMG4790 by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta​*

Sunset over Danube by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina ​*

IMGP8876 Dragomirna Monastery, Romania by wj30, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania​*

IMGP8786 Sibiu, Romania by wj30, on Flickr



IMGP8773 Sibiu, Romania by wj30, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat​*

Timisoara Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest​*

Pigeon Church by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia*

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia​*


Garciamartín - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buziaș / Buziásfürdő / Busiasch, Timiș county, Banat*

*Buziaș / Buziásfürdő / Busiasch, Timiș county, Banat​*

The Catholic church in Buzias by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



In the Dendrological park by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



Covered Colonnades by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ochiul Beului, Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park*

*Ochiul Beului, Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park​*

Bei by Tudor G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Holzmengen, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Hosman / Holzmengen, Sibiu county, Transylvania​*

2015-09-26 - RO - Hosman by J. N., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania​*

Héritage by LesMétéores, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina​*

DSC_5831p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr



IMG_9122p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr



IMG_9128p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bălnaca, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Bălnaca, Bihor county, Crișana​*

2011-10-06 - RO - Bălnaca by J. N., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Sovata / Szováta, Székely Land, Transylvania​*The Bear Lake


The Bear lake by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county ​*

bicikli by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Natural Park*

*Apuseni Natural Park​*possibly Cheile Ordâncușei Natural Reserve


Carpathian Forest by Saara Lindahl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains​*









Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*Tihuța Pass​*









Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana, Giurgiu county, Muntenia*

*Comana, Giurgiu county, Muntenia​*Comana Monastery (second photo) is located in the commune, as is Comana Nature Park, the largest protected area in southern Romania.








































Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Maramureș*

*Autumn in Maramureș​*







































Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest​*









Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains​*

La traversée d'un océan de nuages by LesMétéores, on Flickr



La marche by LesMétéores, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana​*

Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Oradea Bihor by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania​*


dorinser - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains​*

Făgăraș Mountains, Romania by Ewa Cieślikiewicz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania​*

DSC_0693 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



DSC_0715 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia​*

DSC_5103 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_5063 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_5028 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bozovici, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Bozovici, Caraș-Severin county, Banat​*

Crosses above Bovovici by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## santiaguinosky (Oct 29, 2015)

beautiful country


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania​*
my photos 


Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuie Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau fortress, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau fortress, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania *



Cetatea Brasov by dan flimanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania​*

Bran Castle, Romania by Przemysław Krzyszczuk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania​*

20151110_142711_Romania_7501300.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr



20151110_144746_Romania_7501344.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chilieni / Kilyén, Covasna county, Transylvania*

*Chilieni / Kilyén, Covasna county, Transylvania​*Reformed church built in 1728



fran_1911 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania​*

Christmas 2015 by George Nutulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains​*

Romania-Retezat_Vf_Judele by msvantny, on Flickr



Cascada MARIA,Cheile Butii ,spre Campul lui Neag ,Hunedoara - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians​*

Romania-mud volcanoes by msvantny, on Flickr



Romania-mud volcanoes by msvantny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Bicaz*

*Lake Bicaz​*The Lake Izvorul Muntelui, also known as Lake Bicaz, is the largest[ artificial lake on the interior waters of Romania; it was created after the completion of a dam built on the Bistriţa River. The dam is located a few kilometers north of the town of Bicaz.​
Romania-Lac-Izv-Muntelui by msvantny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania​*Alexandru Borza Botanic Garden


Botanical Garden by aditeslo, on Flickr



Silence... by aditeslo, on Flickr



Life by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania​*

Good morning, Tragu Mures, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gura Apelor, Retezat Mountains*

*Gura Apelor, Retezat Mountains*​The Gura Apelor Dam is a rock-fill dam on the Râul Mare River about 35 km (22 mi) southwest of Hațeg in Hunedoara Countym. Construction on the dam began in 1975 and the power station was operational in 1986.


landscape by Andrei Pavel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains​*

transalpina by Andrei Pavel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunrise on Omu Peak (2,505 m), Bucegi Mountains*

*Sunrise on Omu Peak (2,505 m), Bucegi Mountains​*

Sunrise on Mount Omu by Ion Mates, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Largului Bridge over Bistrița river, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Poiana Largului Bridge over Bistrița river, Neamț county, Moldavia​*

Romania-Poiana Largului bridge by msvantny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral, Argeș county, Muntenia​*

Toni Hermoso Pulido - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania​*

Biertan - Transilvania by alexanderfilipich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains​*

IMG_6801 by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr



IMG_6533 by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr



IMG_6738 by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr



IMG_6762 by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest high-rises*

*Bucharest high-rises​*
From left to right: Bucharest One (26 fl | T/O) & Sky Tower (137 m)


catalyn 83 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif​*

catalyn83 - flcikr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*

*Apuseni Mountains​*



















Photos by Marius Petric​


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Romania is amazing,so varied.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat​*

Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Meșendorf / Meschenderf, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Meșendorf / Meschenderf, Brașov county, Transylvania​*
On the right - Saint Nicholas Orthodox church (1936-1941, renovated in 2011-12)


Mesendorf, Transylvania by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia​*
*The National Theatre* built between 1894 and 1896 by Viennese architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer, who designed several theatres and palaces across Europe, including the theatres in: Cluj-Napoca, Oradea, Timișoara and Chernivtsi.


DAY 349/365 by Raluca Damian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Herina / Harina / Mönchsdorf, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Herina / Harina / Mönchsdorf, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania​*
Herina is a village near Bistrița, where salt mining was practiced since Roman antiquity. Here was a Catholic monastery of which a precious (now Lutheran) church from 1260 is preserved, one of the finest Romanesque buildings in Romania.










Tim Whitfield​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Rimetea / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania *


In the background is the Székely's Rock (Trascău Mountains) 










Alexandru George​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bocicoel, Maramureș*

*Bocicoel, Maramureș​*









Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia​*
It was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.
The monastery has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites.






























Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif​*





























Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj, Alba county , Transylvania*

*Blaj, Alba county , Transylvania*


The town (with a population of 20,630 inhabitants) is the principal religious and cultural center of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church in Transylvania. Blaj was also a center for the Romanian Age of Enlightenment, being the founding site of the Şcoala Ardeleană (Transylvanian School) society that promoted the Roman cultural heritage of the Romanians.

*Holy Trinity Greek-Catholic Cathedral* (1741-1749, towers from 1838)










Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains *











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*

video










Cătălin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Omu Peak (2.505 m), Bucegi Mountains*

*Omu Peak (2.505 m), Bucegi Mountains​*









Ioan Petrea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains​*









Ioan Petrea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Codlea / Zeiden, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Codlea / Zeiden, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​*









Ioan Petrea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Simeria Arboretum, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Simeria Arboretum, Hunedoara county, Transylvania​*
Simeria is a town with 12,556 inhabitants known especially as railway junction from Mureș Valley toward the city of Hunedoara and further toward the Jiu Valley Depression and Oltenia.

The main attraction of the locality is the Arboretum, the third largest and most diverse in Europe and eleventh in the world, according to Encyclopedia Britannica. The Simeria Arboretum was established in the 18th century, with a large collection of exotic species being introduced between 1870-1880. Simeria Arboretum is considered "a national monument in the parks art", being the oldest, the most valuable and picturesque collection of exotic and native trees and shrubs in Romania, gathering on a surface of 73 ha over 2,100 systematic taxa from different zones of the globe. 






























Em Emi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains​*





























Em Emi​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Is this an open thread?

May I post here?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Christmas in Maramureș*

I think so, why not ? But, please respect the format I use (Trebuchet MS font, centred title and photo, title sized at 3, bold, RoyalBlue color) 



*Christmas in Maramureș​*

crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr



crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr



crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania​*
Coronation Orthodox Cathedral - Built in 1921-1922, the cathedral was ready in time for the coronation of King Ferdinand and Queen Marie as monarchs of Greater Romania on October 15, 1922.










Ioan Todor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Maramures by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr​


----------



## mirright (Dec 27, 2015)

So nice...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*A sight over Bușteni, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

*A sight over Bușteni, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*



Carpathians by Matteo Fabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani Depot, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Petroșani Depot, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*



Depoul Petrosani, Romania by Petre Artene, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dealul Geoagiului, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Dealul Geoagiului, Alba county, Transylvania*


The Saints Archangels Michael and Gabriel wooden church was built in 1742.


Biserica de lemn din Dealu Geoagiului (1742) by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Frederik Buchleitner - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania​*

IMG_1839 by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat​*
It is a port city on the Danube river in southwestern Romania's Mehedinți County. It is one of four localities in the county located in the Banat historical region. It is situated just above the Iron Gates, on the spot where the Cerna River meets the Danube.
At the 2011 census, 95.2% of inhabitants were Romanians, 1.3% Czechs, 1% Roma, 0.9% Germans, 0.7% Serbs and 0.5% Hungarians.


Orsova City by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

*Vâlcan Mountains*



Twilight in Straja, Romania by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr



Sunset in Straja 2 by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr



IMG_3211 by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr



IMG_3208 by Anca Scutelnicu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Sibiu Christmas Market by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Sibiu Christmas Market by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Sibiu Christmas Market by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*Tihuța Pass*


It is a high mountain pass in the Romanian Bârgău Mountains (Eastern Carpathian Mountains) connecting Bistriţa (Transylvania) with Vatra Dornei (Bukovina, Moldavia).










Cătalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*











Szabó Attila
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *





















Szabó Attila​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*































Szabó Attila​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Poiana, Gorj county, Oltenia*

Mansion built in 1920-1927










Bogdan Panait​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*





















Lazar Ioan Ovidiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miniș Lake, Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park*

*Miniș Lake, Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park​*

Lake Gura Golumbului, Romania by Slagian Peiovici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Mountian sunset by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina​*

Voronet monastery by Yuliya Draganova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*


It was built in 1585 by Ieremia Movilă, Gheorghe Movilă and Simion Movilă.
The architecture of the church contains both Byzantine and Gothic elements, and some elements typical to other painted churches of northern Moldavia. Both interior and exterior walls are covered by mural paintings, which are of great artistic value and depict biblical episodes from the Old and New Testament. The paintings date from around 1601.
In 2010, the monastery has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites, as one of the Painted churches of Moldavia.


Sucevita monastery by Yuliya Draganova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*


It is a city in Mehedinţi County, Oltenia, Romania, on the left bank of the Danube, below the Iron Gates.
The city's population is 86,475 (2011), up from 18,628 in 1900.
The city was called Drobeta by the Romans. The tower which supplied the Turnu part of the city's name stood on a small hill surrounded by a deep moat. Near Turnu Severin are the remains of the celebrated Trajan's Bridge, the largest in the Empire. Here, the Danube is about 1,200 metres (4,000 feet) broad. Built in only three years (103–105 AD) by the famous architect Apollodorus of Damascus, the bridge was considered the most daring work in the Roman world. 

In the second photo is the *National Theatre (1912-1924, architect Grigore Cerchez)*



a (small) part of my town by VMA (Vreja Michaela A.), on Flickr



Our Theatre by VMA (Vreja Michaela A.), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



above the fog by ely z, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park*

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park *


It is a barrier lake in the Eastern Carpathians chain in Harghita County. The name of "Lacul Roșu" (Red Lake) comes from the reddish alluvia deposited in the lake by the Red Creek.


Red Lake with the mountains in the background by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Ski resort*

*Poiana Brașov Ski resort *



Brasov, Romania 2015 by Zinenco Anton, on Flickr



Brasov, Romania 2015 by Zinenco Anton, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pietrele Doamnei Natural Reserve, Rarău Mountains*

*Pietrele Doamnei Natural Reserve, Rarău Mountains​*









Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*


The "island" in the background is the Cozia Massif










Adrian Petrisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains​*









Ovidiu Lazar​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *































Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pângărați Pass*

*Pângărați Pass*


It is a pass in Eastern Carpathians located at an altitude of 1256 m and link Hasmas Mountains and Giurgeului Mountains.










Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Șugăului Natural Reserve, Hășmaș Mountains*

*Cheile Șugăului Natural Reserve, Hășmaș Mountains
*










Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains*

*Stânișoara Mountains*











Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*





















Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park*

*Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park *









































Preda Nicoleta​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*











Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains *































Micu Florin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wooden church of Stănija, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Wooden church of Stănija, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*





















Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ialomița Cave Monastery, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Ialomița Cave Monastery, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*



Ialomitei by Poza Proza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*































DALE MORTON
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *


The city seen from the Lutheran Cathedral (1371-1520) tower (1494)






























DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*


At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.

*Curtea Domnească (The Royal Court)* - the church was built between 1583-1585.​









DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hărman / Huntschprich, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Hărman / Huntschprich, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*


The chuch was built in the early XIII century, the nave of the church was renovated in 1590, the interior painting (see a previous post) were made between 1460-1470 (restored in 1920). The fortifications were built in the XV century.










DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia *
*

The Old church* (1695). In the background you can see the towers of the Great Church (1842-1846). This smaller structure was enlarged by the Board of Civil Hospitals during a period from 1897 to 1903. These efforts gave the building the appearance it has today.










DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *


St. Nicholas Church (1495-1518)​









DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum*

*Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum *


It is an open-air ethnographic museum located in the Herăstrău Park, showcasing traditional Romanian village life. The museum extends to over 100,000 m2, and contains 272 authentic peasant farms and houses from all over Romania.
It was created in 1936 by Dimitrie Gusti, Victor Ion Popa, and Henri H. Stahl.




















DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains seen from Tihuța Pass*

*Rodna Mountains seen from Tihuța Pass *











Marius Petric
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*































Raul Jichici​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*































Raul Jichici​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*





















Raul Jichici​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cacica Salt Mine, Bukovina*

*Cacica Salt Mine, Bukovina*





















Raul Jichici​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina, Parâng Mountains*

*Transalpina, Parâng Mountains*











Costin Fetic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frăsinei Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Frăsinei Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*











Bogdan Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Gorges, Poiana Ruscă Mountains*

*Cerna Gorges, Poiana Ruscă Mountains*











Bogdan Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Malaia, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Malaia, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*











Bogdan Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*





















Mihai Olaru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sub Deal, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Sub Deal, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*





















Bogdan Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*


Saints Voivods Orthodox church (1699-1703)










Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*












Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brad, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Brad, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*



Untitled by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Maramures ridge by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr



Nigth landscape by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



New year's eve Timisoara by marius muntean, on Flickr​

Timisoara <3 by Slagian Peiovici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*































DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rogoz, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*

*Rogoz, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*


On the left: the Saints Archangels Michael and Gabriel Orthodox wooden church (1663), in the background-centre: Saint Parascheva Greek-Catholic wooden church (18th century, brought here from Suciu de Sus in 1883), on the right: The new Othodox church (1996-2010)










DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*


The fortified church was built between 1493-1525. The tower was expanded in 1677. The peasant fortress was built in the XIV century.


Saschiz fortified church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*



Sighisoara at sunset by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Șirnea, Transylvania, Romania by Iulian Dnistran, on Flickr



Șirnea, Transylvania, Romania by Iulian Dnistran, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort, Bukovina*

*Vatra Dornei Resort, Bukovina*



Telescaun Vatra Dornei, 2016 by Iulian Dnistran, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains* 



lacul colibita by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *





























































DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania *


In the second photo is the interior of the *St. Michael's Roman-Catholic Cathedral* - Towards the end of the 11th century the transversal naves and the first part of the sanctuary of the present cathedral were built in the Romanesque style. During the Mongol invasion of 1241, the church was destroyed. In the middle of the 13th century the cathedral was rebuilt on the old foundation, in the transitory style between Romanesque and Gothic.





















DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *


*"ASTRA" Museum of Traditional Folk Civilization* 

It is located in the Dumbrava Forest, 3 km south of Sibiu, on the road towards Răşinari, and is easily accessible by car, bus or tramway. Occupying an area of 0.96 square kilometres, it is the largest open air museum in Romania and one of the largest in Central and Eastern Europe. It contains houses and workshops of the traditional Romanian folk culture from the pre-industrial era. Over 300 houses and other buildings are situated in the forest around two artificial lakes with over 10 km of walkways between them.








































DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



A mixture of light.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoş extinct volcano*

*Racoş extinct volcano*



A new end... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Piața Unirii - Union Square by Cristian Culiciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia 
*

The construction, started in 1906, was partly built on the old ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806), rebuilt by Prince Mihail Sturdza and dismantled in 1904. 
The Palace has 298 large rooms with a total area of over 36,000 m2 (390,000 sq ft), 92 windows in the front part of the building and another 36 inside the building.


DSC_6400 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania *











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*











Marius Neag​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaslui, Moldavia*

*Vaslui, Moldavia*


The Princely Church (Beheading of St. John the Baptist church) built in 1490, affected by an earthquake in 1802 and collapsed in 1818, it was rebuilt in 1820.


Old curch by Constantin Simionica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Invaded.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Postavaru Massif panorama by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



_IMG1934_stitch by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*Țarcu Mountains*











Goran Joka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*



Transfagarasan by alexanderfilipich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*



2008 Roemenië 0256b Sighisoara by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *


The Black Eagle Palace (secession, 1907-1908, Komor Marcell & Jakab Dezső)


i can't decide if i should run and hide by denisa oana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*Maramureș*



unde sunt zăpezile de altădată?/ou sont les neiges d'antan?/where are the snows of yesteryear? by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ieud, Maramureș*

*Ieud, Maramureș*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buza, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Buza, Cluj county, Transylvania*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *


The Reformed church (1792 - 1809, the tower is from 1836) 











Stefan Bela​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Ploiesti, Prahova county*

*New year's eve​*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frozen Lake near Râșnov*

Beautiful photo Răzvan Iulian and welcome to the forum ! 


*Frozen Lake near Râșnov*



A frozen moment, warmed by the sky... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park*

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park *











Alexandru Goerge Gabriel via Mary 590 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prejmer / Tartlau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania The Saxon peasant fortress, 13th -15th century*

*Prejmer / Tartlau, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania *


The Fortified Church, 13th -15th century 


2015-12-20 at 14.07.03 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*



2015-12-18 at 16.09.55 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr



2015-12-18 at 16.01.35 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Postăvarul | Snowmaking by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sânmărtin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sânmărtin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Cluj county, Transylvania*



2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania *



The main road by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr



Wooden bridge in Saschiz by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*Bukovina*



Snowing in the sun by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja *





















NinjaAndl - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*



Vatra Dornei by Costelino, on Flickr



Izvorul Sentinela, Vatra Dornei by Costelino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*



Moldovita Monastery, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif *



Postăvarul Massif | Bucegi Mountains in the backgroud by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Port of Constanța, Dobruja*

*Port of Constanța, Dobruja *










NinjaAndi - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*










Mark Fisher - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tecuci, Galați county, Moldavia*

*Tecuci, Galați county, Moldavia*


Saint George Orthodox church (1838-1855)


Prin Parcul "Alexandru Ioan Cuza" - central - din Tecuci - 5 ian 2015 by Tecuceni ro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Mountain sunset by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Sinaia, Prahova county*

*La Tunuri-Vila Economat*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


*Millennium Church* (1896-1901, arch. Lajos Ybl)


Catholic Church by Alex Mihis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oașa Lake, Șureanu Mountains*

*Oașa Lake, Șureanu Mountains*



Lacul Oasa si Sureanu by Alexander Balogh, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Loman, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Loman, Alba county, Transylvania*



Loman, Alba by Alexander Balogh, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Perșani Mountains*

*Perșani Mountains*



Persányi-hegység / Munții Perșani / Geisterwald, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains*



Up, in the mountains by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*



Transilvania by Joshua Alan Davis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*Bihor Mountains*​


you were hard to find by denisa oana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (2)*

*Winter in Bukovina (2) *



Untitled by Rocsana Cardei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Untitled by Joshua Alan Davis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

The ''Romulus Vuia'' Ethnographic Park - opened to the public on April 12, 1929, which makes it the first open-air museum in Romania.



Old Mill by aditeslo, on Flickr



Cleaning by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park*

*The Red Lake, Cheile Bicazului-Hășmaș National Park *



Red lake by Marcu Ovidiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Basarab Overpass*

*Bucharest: Basarab Overpass*










 Frederik Buchleitner - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania* 










Alex Marshall - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moieciu, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Moieciu, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Castle of stone by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Bran Castle, Brașov county, Transylvania *



Bran Castle , Transilvania ,Romania ... by Anton Calpagiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



When the silence has settled.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr



White sensation by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*



view from Bedeleu, Apuseni Mountains by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Traian Square by Olteanu Albert George, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Sibiu by Christof, on Flickr



Sibiu by Christof, on Flickr



Sibiu by Christof, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*



Cluj by Christof, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Homorod / Hamruden / Homoród, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Homoród / Homorod by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



The valley by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pleșa / Plesza, Bukovina*

*Pleșa / Plesza, Bukovina*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*





















Tudor Gabriel Dominte​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina *











Iuliu Nicolae​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*





















Mihai Baciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*


The National Theatre (1894-1896, Architects Fellner & Helmer)










Horia Scubli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania *











Rares Sicoe Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cuejdel Lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

*Cuejdel Lake, Stânișoara Mountains*











Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif* 









































Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorge*

*Bicaz Gorge*











DALE MORTON - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*











DALE MORTON - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



Arad, Romania by Steve Coonley, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*

Saint Anthony of Padua Roman-Catholic church (1902-19011, architect Emil Tabacovici)



Arad: Biserica Sf. Anton de Padova by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov, a city full of drama... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



16.366 Landscape by Lacatusu Claudiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania *



2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania *


The *fortified church* was built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500.










DALE MORTON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia* 


Situated at a distance of 16 km from the centre Bucharest (University square), the palace was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style.


An interesting statue by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*



The Transfagarasean by Remus Roman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Centru Sibiu by Remus Roman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bungard, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Bungard, Sibiu county, Transylvania
*


Bungard by Remus Roman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*


my photos 


Cluj-Napoca - George Barițiu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Calea Dorobanților by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cluj County Prefecture by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*


It was built in 14th century Moldavia during Petru I of Moldavia's reign and expanded in the 15th century. The citadel played a key role in Stephen III of Moldavia's defense system, along with Suceava, Hotin, Soroca, Orhei, Tighina, Chilia and Cetatea Albǎ.










Bogdan Vasile​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Răchițele Waterfall*

*Răchițele Waterfall*











Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*





















Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoş extinct volcano*

*Racoş extinct volcano*











Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*





















Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif*











Lu' Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vânători-Neamț, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Vânători-Neamț, Neamț county, Moldavia*











Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Sinaia, Prahova county*

*Pelisor Castle*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Sky on fire (Oradea) by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eforie Nord, Consanța county, Dobruja*

*Eforie Nord, Consanța county, Dobruja*



Eforie Nord, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat *


It is the seat of the Eparchy of Lugoj (1853-1848, 1990-present) in the Romanian Church United with Rome, Greek-Catholic. The *Descent of the Holy Spirit Cathedral *was built between 1843 - 1854, architect L. Oettinger.


Ph-2014-09-09 15h12 a P1030886 LUGOJ by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Ph-2014-09-09 15h12 c P1030954 LUGOJ by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat *

It is a port city on the Danube river in southwestern Romania's Mehedinți County. It is one of four localities in the county located in the Banat historical region. It is situated just above the Iron Gates, on the spot where the Cerna River meets the Danube.
At the 2011 census, 95.2% of inhabitants were Romanians, 1.3% Czechs, 1% Roma, 0.9% Germans, 0.7% Serbs and 0.5% Hungarians.

*Immaculate Conception Roman-Catholic church* (1972-1974, architect Hans Fackelmann)

It is certainly my favourite modern church from Romania.


Ph-2014-09-10 14h18 Orşova, Roman Catholic Church. Built 1972-1976 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Winter in Romania-Bucegi mountains by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*


The *Polyvalent Hall* (2010-2014, architect Șerban Țigănaș).The venue holds 10,000 people in its largest concert or boxing configuration, 7,308 for basketball and handball. The building is located next to the Cluj Arena.


Niste teste - Sala Polivalenta - Cluj Arena - jocuri de lumini by Dan Porcuţan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frozen Bucharest*

*Frozen Bucharest (1)*











Dan Mihai Balanescu































Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

* Tihuța Pass *











Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*





















Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jieț Gorges, Parâng Mountains*

*Jieț Gorges, Parâng Mountains*











Dragos Dula​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piule Peak (2.081 m), Piule-Iorgovanul Mountains*

*Piule Peak (2.081 m), Piule-Iorgovanul Mountains*











Dragos Dula​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oslea ridge, Vâlcan Mountains*

*Oslea ridge, Vâlcan Mountains*











Dragos Dula​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia*


*Sculptural Ensemble of Constantin Brâncuși* - The ensemble comprises three sculptures: the Table of Silence (in the foreground), the Gate of the Kiss (in the background) and the Column of the Infinite (not in the photo)










Ovidiu Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*











Lazar Ioan Ovidiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*











Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*











Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*



A civilization to aspire to.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park*

* Cheile Nerei-Beușnița National Park *



Another view from paradise by Tudor G., on Flickr



Bigar by Tudor G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *



este van, este van / it is a beauteous evening, calm and free by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frozen Bucharest (2)*

*Frozen Bucharest (2)*


Plumbuita Park


Parc Plumbuita, Bucuresti, 2016 by Victor Batranul, on Flickr



vbp by Victor Batranul, on Flickr



Iarna, prin parc by Victor Batranul, on Flickr



vbp by Victor Batranul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Şumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Şumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*


The Franciscan monastery was founded in 1442 by John Hunyadi, future governor of Hungary (1446–1452).
The present church's construction started in 1802 in late baroque style and the construction procedure with the interiors lasted 72 years. The foundation of the old monastery founded by John Hunyadi was used to erect the new building. The two-tower church has a 12-meter-high aisle which hosts magnificent paintings by Italian and Hungarian painters; the organ, re-built by Johannes Caioni, and the wooden-sculpture figure of the Virgin Mary, known as the Weeping Mary, in the main altar both count for a masterpiece.
It is the most important Roman Catholic pilgrimage center in Transylvania, also the church is one of the 4 churches in Romania with the title ''Minor Basilica''.


Csíksomlyó by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Timisoara 3c 00 West City Radio by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*



2741504 by mel hagai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brad, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Brad, Hunedoara county, Transylvania *











Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

*Metaliferi Mountains*





















Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains
*










Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The autumn in Paradise*

*The autumn in Paradise*


Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains




























































Photos by Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*











Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roșia Montană, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Roșia Montană, Alba county, Transylvania*











Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain (1.263 m)*

*Vulcan Mountain (1.263 m)*











Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rusești, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Rusești, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*









































Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *











Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*





















Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia*





















Cătălin Oae Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Mărului Monastery, Buzău county, Muntenia*

*Poiana Mărului Monastery, Buzău county, Muntenia*











Leonard Moise Photography​


----------



## deutscherI (Apr 25, 2015)

^^

UNIQUE COUNTRY! I LOVE ROMANIA AND THE ROMANIANS! GREETINGS FROM YOUR NEIGHBOUR, BULGARIA!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siriu Lak*

*Siriu Lake
*


Siriu Lake by Konstantinous03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*



Untitled by Joshua Alan Davis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Piața Unirii, Timișoara by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains seen from Bucegi Massif*

*Baiului Mountains*











Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau fortress, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau fortress, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania *











Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (5)*

*Winter in Bukovina (5) *































Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*


Construction of the fortress began in 1310, over an old wooden and clay fortification of XII century. The purpose of the building was preeminently strategic, more precisely to defend the southern Transylvania by the Tatars and Ottoman incursions.
The fortress was expanded in the aerly XVI century by Ștefan Mailat.










Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains*

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains 
*










Adrian Ciorba​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains seen from Feleac hill (near Cluj-Napoca)*

*Țibleș Mountains*











Adrian Ciorba​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mărișel, Apuseni Mountains*

*Winter in Transylvania (3)*











Adrian Ciorba​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*































Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains *


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania *



Roll of life-375 by Vlad Teodor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Solitude.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Platform to heaven... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Mountain eden by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Take me to church by anagrama2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*


Falling Asleep of the Blessed Virgin Mary Orthodox church (1908-1913, architect Karl Romstorfer)










Costel Rotar​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park - Danube Winter Sunset*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*










Adrian Nicolae Per - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Tordai-hasadék by Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*

*Harghita Mountains
*


Madarasi Hargita by Orsi, on Flickr



Madarasi Hargita by Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Praid / Parajd, Székely Land, Transylvania*


the Salt Canyon


Parajd by Orsi, on Flickr



Parajd by Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sânmărtin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sânmărtin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Cluj county, Transylvania*



2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Constanta, Constanta county*

*Tomis Harbor*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

* Ceahlău Massif *



A heavenly light... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Warming up the blues... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Solitude.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Felix / Félixfürdő spa resort, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Băile Felix / Félixfürdő spa resort, Bihor county, Crișana*



Baile Felix by Leonard Luca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Catedrala by Leonard Luca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova, Mehedinți county, Banat *










Adrian Nicolae Per - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *


Cucuteni Neolithic Art Museum


Cucuteni Neolithic Art Museum by Dragos Ticu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*










Alexandru George via Mary590 - flcikr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains
*


Fagaras Mountains -Transfagarasanul (Romania - Europe ) by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Bucegi mountains/Munții Bucegi /Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hărman / Huntschprich, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*Hărman / Huntschprich, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*


The church was built in the early XIII century, the nave of the church was renovated in 1590, the interior painting (see a previous post) were made between 1460-1470 (restored in 1920). The fortifications were built in the XV century.


Harman 9 (9) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr



Harman 9 (7) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr



Harman 9 (26) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr



Harman 9 (18) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania* 


The Main Park (inaugurated in 1864)


2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*































Mihail Onaca​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *











Mihail Onaca​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dâlja Mare, Hunedoara, Transylvania*

*Dâlja Mare, Hunedoara, Transylvania*



Dalja . Petrosani - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr



Dalja . Petrosani - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *



View on the Ciucas Mts. by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siriu Lake*

*Siriu Lake*



Siriu lake panorama by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania *


The Salt Mine


DSC_5161 (2) by pitzisictir, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



17 by Ovidiu Domos, on Flickr



Landscape - Muntii Bucegi - Romania by ciobyk, on Flickr



Bucegi 016 by Irina Cernea, on Flickr



Its start snowing - Mtii Bucegi, Romania by ciobyk, on Flickr



Bucegi 026 by Irina Cernea, on Flickr



Bucegi 081 by Irina Cernea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania *



2015.12.24. Csíkszereda by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Black Eagle Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Anne Lake*

*Saint Anne Lake
*


Lake Sfânta Ana-Romania by Monica M., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan
*


Transfăgărășan-Romania by Monica M., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Turda Gorge-Romania by Monica M., on Flickr



Turda Gorge-Romania by Monica M., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău, Muntenia*

*Buzău, Muntenia
*









Dima Viorel - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











Octav Dragan





















Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains
*




















Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Densuș, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Densuș, Hunedoara county, Transylvania *


St Nicholas' Orthodox Church (13th century) 










Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Star trails by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Sun over Bucegi by Danny_Little, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolboci Lake*

*Bolboci Lake*



Barajul Bolboci - Muntii Bucegi - Romania by ciobyk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 
*


Autumn colors on the Bega river by boggdanx, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*


Limestones from Ampoiţa Reserve (1st photo) & Vălișoara Gorges Reserve (2nd and 3rd photos)


Calcarele de la Ampoița by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr



Valisoara gorges upstream by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr



Valisoara gorges downstream by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galda de Sus, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Galda de Sus, Alba county, Transylvania*


Greek-Catholic church of Roica hamlet


Bisericuta de la Roica (februarie) by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia *



Culture Palace in Iasi city Romania by Ionut Silviu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*



... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*



Flooded with light... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Rocky waves by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*

*Rucăr-Bran Pass
*


Snow by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Mountains*

*Piatra Mare Mountains



Piatra Mare Mountain by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Predeal - Postavaru Mountain 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Predeal - Postavaru Mountain 2 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Bucegi Mountains 2 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Bucegi Mountains 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*


According to the census of 2011, there were 37,980 people living in the city. Of this population, 81.39% are ethnic Hungarians, while 17.4% are ethnic Romanians, 0.9% are ethnic Romani and 0.33% declare other nationalities.
Roman Catholicism is the majority religion of Miercurea Ciuc, its adherents numbering 74.06% of the total population. Romanian Orthodox (14.99%), Hungarian Reformed (7.41%), and Unitarian (2.05%) adherents represent the most significant other religious groups.


Csíkszereda by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Cetii Reserve, Trascău / Torockói Mountains*

*Piatra Cetii Reserve, Trascău / Torockói Mountains*



Spre Piatra Cetii by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*



Parang mountain scape 2 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Parang mountain scape 5 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania *


The fortified church was built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500. 


_DSC4292 by TC Yuen, on Flickr



_DSC4211 by TC Yuen, on Flickr



_DSC4273 by TC Yuen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve *



Zmeii ! by aditeslo, on Flickr



Grădina Zmeilor by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia *



Royal castle Peles in Sinaia - Romania by Dagmara Bockova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *



Castelul Hunedoarei, Romania by Carmen Popescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara, Casă frumoasă în Sezessionstil P1030139 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*










Revoltatul - flickr



First sunset of 2016 by ziggy frumosul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *



baia mare-piața cetății by băseşteanu, on Flickr



baia mare-piața cetății by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania 
*

The village is famous for the Bran Castle (in the 2nd photo) - The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. 


Bran2007-156 by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr



Bran2007 by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum*

*Bucharest: ''Dimitrie Gusti'' Village Museum 
*

It is an open-air ethnographic museum located in the Herăstrău Park, showcasing traditional Romanian village life. The museum extends to over 100,000 m2, and contains 272 authentic peasant farms and houses from all over Romania.
It was created in 1936 by Dimitrie Gusti, Victor Ion Popa, and Henri H. Stahl.


"the answer my friend is blowin in the wind" by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



sky geometry by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



Simplicity is the best.(the shadows game) by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monasteries of Iași*

*Iași, Moldavia*


In the foreground is Frumoasa Monastery ( 1726 and 1733) and in the background is the Cetățuia Monastery (1669-1672)


DSC_9319 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*A village in the Transylvanian Plain*

*Sânmărtin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Cluj county, Transylvania*



2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Last Judgment*

*Voroneț & Sucevița, Bukovina*










Voroneț (1st photo) & Sucevița (2nd photo) monasteries. Both are part of the Churches of Moldavia on UNESCO World Heritage Sites.


Voronet - the Last Judgment - Heaven's Light by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Sucevita - the Last Judgment by Mircea ​Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*


Saint Anthony of Padua Roman-Caholic church (1902-1911)


Arad, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Church with mooon*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



city_of_joy said:


> The cathedral of the orthodox episcopate of Oradea, the Church with Moon was built between 1784-1790, in baroque style with neoclassical influences after the plans of the architect Éder Jakab. In the tower under the clock there is a sphere with a diameter of 3 m painted half black and half golden. With the help of a mechanism the ball rotates in function of the rotation of the Moon round the Earth presented by his rotation all the Moon periods.



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*MASSIF*

*Bucegi Massif*



Sunrise - Bucegi Mountains 3 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rainbow*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Rainbow over the Postavavu Mountain by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *










Petar Gavrilović - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*










This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in 1537. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved.


Moldovița Monastery by Danny Iacob, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cloud Sea*

*Rarău Mountains*











Ioan Petrea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Office night - North of the city*

*Bucharest*































Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (7)*

*Winter in Bukovina (7) *







































































Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*









































Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*only one Jew in Gherla, a synagogue*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania *



2015.11.01. Szamosújvár by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Wide landscape - Romania by Lacatusu Claudiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prince's Stone Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*mountain road*

*Transfăgărășan*



Transfagarasan, probably one of the top 5 roads in the world by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia *



Palace of culture, Iasi by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*











Cosmin Ignat - ClujPhotography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vârghiș Gorges*

*Vârghiș Gorges*



Vargas Gorge, Transylvania, Romania by Colin and Mitch, on Flickr



Vargas Gorge, Transylvania, Romania by Colin and Mitch, on Flickr



Vargas Gorge, Transylvania, Romania by Colin and Mitch, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hercules Baths*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat *


*Băile Herculane* (Latin: *Aqua Herculis*; German: *Herkulesbad*; Hungarian: *Herkulesfürdő*; Czech: *Herkulovy Lázně*) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.


Gara Herculane - Copie A Castelului De Vanatoare Al Imparatesei Maria Theresa A Austro-Ungariei by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Black Eagle*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *


*The Black Eagle Palace* (secession style , 1907-1908, Komor Marcell & Jakab Dezső) 


Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 
*


Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania *



Salt mine praid romania by Danny Iacob, on Flickr



Salt mine praid romania by Danny Iacob, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*promenade*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Palatul Culturii by Carmen Laura, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*medieval citadel*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania*


*The medieval citadel* - is considered to be built between 1211 and 1225, during the rule of Teutonic Knights in Burzenland, although there is no evidence in this respect. In 1335, during a Tatar incursion that ravaged Burzenland, Râșnov and Brașovia were the only citadels remaining unconquered. This is also the first documented attestation of the fortification.
The citadel was conquered only once, during the rule of Prince Gabriel Báthory, in 1612. The fall was caused by the lack of water due to the discovery of the path to a secret spring by the enemy troops.


Rasnov05 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr



Rasnov03 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Ceahlau 7 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr



Ceahlau 6 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr



Ceahlau 5 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iezerul Ighiel Reserve*

*Iezerul Ighiel Reserve*



Iezerul Ighiel by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania* 


The Castle and the village




















Marius Petric , Vasile Nicoale Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard*

*Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard
*










Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brad, Land of Zarand, Transylvania*

*Brad, Land of Zarand, Transylvania* 











Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blue hour at the Casino*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja* 


The Casino (1905-1910, architects Daniel Renard,Petre Antonescu, Art Nouveau style). 


Blue hour at the Casino by Raluca BUZOIANU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania *





















Grec Laurentiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*fortified church*

*Prejmer / Torteln / Tartlau / Prázsmár, Burzenland, Transylvania*











Nick HaRbada​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dragons's Garden*

*Grădina Zmeilor Natural Reserve*



Grădina Zmeilor by aditeslo, on Flickr



Grădina Zmeilor by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Abseiling*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Abseiling by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Team 2 by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gurghiu Mountains*

*Gurghiu Mountains*





















flodragomir - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spring Beginning in Bukovina...*

*Spring Beginning in Bukovina...*





















Photos by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *











Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hercules Baths*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*


Băile Herculane (Latin: Aqua Herculis; German: Herkulesbad; Hungarian: Herkulesfürdő; Czech: Herkulovy Lázně) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.

The Emperor Franz Joseph I called Herculane ''the most beautiful resort on the continent''.


Imperial Austrian Baths Herculane Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











Rafel Cabot-Mesquida - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ialomița Gorges, Bucegi Mountains*

*Ialomița Gorges, Bucegi Mountains*



Little cottage by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



Ialomita Canyon by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dâmbovița Gorges*

*Dâmbovița Gorges*​


Dambovita Gorge by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest National Theatre*

*Bucharest National Theatre*



Seats by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobruja*

*Tulcea, Dobruja *


In the second photo is the Saint Nicholas Orthodox Cathedral (1862-1865)


Tulcea, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr



Tulcea, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Southern Crest of the Făgăraș Massif*













Lazar Silviu Daniel - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov Awakens by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*fortified church*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania* 



Biertan Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *


The Reformed church (1792 - 1809, the tower is from 1836) and Săsar river


pe săsar în jos by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*



Shine on... by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Meditation by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*steam train*

*Brad to Crișcior ex industrial narrow gauge railway*

In the right side of the photo is the Dormition of the Mother of God Ortodox church (1926-1933) from Brad



NG Steam in Romania 2015 2287 by blackthorne57, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș 
*


NG Steam in Romania 2015 1868 by blackthorne57, on Flickr



NG Steam in Romania 2015 1889 by blackthorne57, on Flickr



NG Steam in Romania 2015 1878 by blackthorne57, on Flickr



NG Steam in Romania 2015 1875 by blackthorne57, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Heroes' Cross on Caraiman Peak*

*Heroes' Cross on Caraiman Peak*


The Heroes' Cross is a monument built between 1926 and 1928 on Caraiman Peak at an altitude of 2,291 m. It has a height of 36 metres (118 ft) and the nearest town is Buşteni. The monument is the tallest summit cross in the world situated at such an altitude, as recognized in 2014 by Guinness World Records.










Mary590 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina, Parâng Mountains*

*Transalpina, Parâng Mountains*



Transalpina, Romania by Komaromi Sebastian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gurghiu Mountains*

*Gurghiu Mountains *









































flodragomir - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*River on Rarău*

*Rarău Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Livada (Dindeleag) / Dengeleg, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Livada (Dindeleag) / Dengeleg, Cluj county, Transylvania*


The Orthodox (former Greek-Catholic) church built between 1867-1872.










Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colțul Bleantului peak (1.368 m), Muntele Mare Massif*

*Colțul Bleantului peak (1.368 m), Muntele Mare Massif*



Colțul Bleanțului peak, Apuseni Mountains by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Schiulești, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Crasna Monastery*



Monesteri Crasna Church - Schiulești Romania by Felix Cesare, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



Arad - Modern Tram by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Arad City Hall by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja *



Sunset in Constanta by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



Cazinoul din Constanța3 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



Cazinoul din Constanța2 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta​*










Danube Delta by Valentin Velican, on Flickr



Danube Delta by Valentin Velican, on Flickr



Danube Delta by Valentin Velican, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg / Stulzembrich / Szelindek, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg / Stulzembrich / Szelindek, Sibiu county, Transylvania *


The fortress built in the 14th century 



Slimnic Citadel Ruins by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Capra Waterfall, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Capra Waterfall, Făgăraș Mountains*



"Capra" Watterfall on Transfagarasan, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania *


The Salt Mine 


Salt mine Turda, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Beliș-Fântânele, Gilău Mountains*

*Lake Beliș-Fântânele, Gilău Mountains *



IMG_0296 by Tinu Coman, on Flickr



Belis Lake in the evening by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Romanian Athenaeum*

*Bucharest: Romanian Athenaeum*


Opened in 1888, the ornate, domed, circular building is the city's main concert hall and home of the "George Enescu" Philharmonic and of the George Enescu international music festival.


Romanian Athenaeum by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr



Romania-11.jpg by /ah Lun, on Flickr



Romania-8.jpg by /ah Lun, on Flickr



Romanian Athenaeum by Johanna Taylor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



A street in Arad Center - Romania by Nas Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania*

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania *



Photograph_TT - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stejărișu (Proștea) / Priusterf / Probstdorf / Prépostfalva, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Stejărișu (Proștea) / Priusterf / Probstdorf / Prépostfalva, Sibiu county, Transylvania*



Stejerasu by andrea & hannachi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș *











Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*































Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia*

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia*


Sturza Castle (1880-1904, arch. Iulius Reinecke & I. Grigsberg)










Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Densuș, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*Densuș, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania *


St Nicholas' Orthodox Church (13th century) 










Photo: Anca Duse via Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photos 

*Reformed church with 2 towers* - Biserica Reformată din Cluj-Orașul de Jos) / Kétágú templom (Alsóvárosi református templom) built between 1829–1879, arch. Georg Winkler, Anton Kagerbauer
In the courtyard of the church is a statue of Gabriel Bethlen (1580-1629), Prince of Transylvania and King of Hungary.


Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church with 2 towers by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church with 2 towers by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church with 2 towers by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church with 2 towers by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church with 2 towers by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*































Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Mraconia Monastery, Iron Gates Nature Park*



Mraconia Monastery P1050639 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Reflexions by Stefan Tr, on Flickr



The two towers by Stefan Tr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șurdești wooden church, Maramureș*

*Șurdești wooden church, Maramureș*










The church, dedicated to Saints Archangles Michael and Gabriel, was built in 1721 and it has a maximum height of 72 m .The interior painting was made in 1783.


Biserica de lemn din Șurdești by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania*

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania *


Székely's Rock, Trascău Mounais in the backround 




We climbed this rock... by petrapetruta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova / Orschowa, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova / Orschowa, Mehedinți county, Banat *



Orsova, View from Ion Dragalina Parcul P1050548 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat* 


Dormition of the Mother of God Orthodox church (1759-1766)


LUGOJ: Biserica Ortodoxă ''Adormirea Maicii Domnului'' by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mărășești, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Mărășești, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*





















Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Baia de Aramă, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*











Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Between Mountains by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Hermanstadt by Samoilescu Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja*

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja *











Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*





By Fagaras Mountains, Romania, Europe by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Pine Forests of Harghita / Hargita*

*The Pine Forests of Harghita / Hargita*



The Pine Forests of Harghita by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania *


The Salt Mine


Salt mine Turda, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



Arad 1174 by Paul Haywood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


The Orthodox Cathedral (1936-1941, architect Ioan Traianescu)


_20160321_182654__DSC4074 by valcan nelutzu, on Flickr



_20160321_182236__DSC4064 by valcan nelutzu, on Flickr



_20160321_180806__DSC4040 by valcan nelutzu, on Flickr



_20160321_172148__DSC4014 by valcan nelutzu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Southern Carpathians*

*Southern Carpathians*


In the foreground, to the left - Retezat Mountains, in background to the left are Piule-Iorgovanu Mountains, Godeanu Mountains and Cerna Mountains, in the right side of the photo - Țarcu Mountains












Dragos Asaftei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Piatra Craiului Mountains, Romania by marius_pirvu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brebu Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Brebu Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia*



CRW_6385 by Marius Augustin Popa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*







































Sorin Lazar​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia *



Bușteni, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr



Bușteni, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*












wreck by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land *



Csíksomlyó by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău / Torockó fortress, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Trascău / Torockó fortress, Alba county, Transylvania*











Diana - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Sky Tower (137 m)*

*Bucharest: Sky Tower (137 m)*











Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*Comana Nature Park*











Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Știrbey Winery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Știrbey Winery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*



stirbey winery by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



stirbey winery by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

*Brăila, Muntenia*



Braila, White House, Romania by haiduc_u85, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Desești, Maramureș*

*Desești, Maramureș*










The Saint Parascheva Church was built in 1770 and is one of eight Wooden Churches of Maramureş that are listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.


Moment... by aditeslo, on Flickr



Desești by aditeslo, on Flickr



Desești by aditeslo, on Flickr



Desești by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Olt Defile*

*Olt Defile*



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr



Olt völgye / Valea Oltului by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Cozia Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia* 


Cozia Monastery, erected close to Călimănești by Mircea the Elder in 1388 and housing his tomb, is one of the most valuable monuments of national medieval art and architecture in Romania. The appearance of the church was modified under Neagoe Basarab (1517), Şerban Cantacuzino and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1707), who added a veranda, a new fountain, a chapel and a watch tower, adding to its architecture the 'brâncovenesc style'.
Cozia was painted between 1390 and 1391. Some of the original frescoes (1390) are still well preserved.


Mănăstirea Cozia by lraul06, on Flickr



Mănăstirea Cozia by lraul06, on Flickr



Mănăstirea Cozia by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina *





















Adam Colby - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bedeciu, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*Bedeciu, Land of Călata, Transylvania *



Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

*Bucegi Massif*











Revoltatul​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lăpuș Mountains*

*Lăpuș Mountains*











Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania *


Sic is *a village in Transylvanian Plain* (in Romanian: Câmpia Transilvaniei, in Hungarian: Mezőség), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox. 
From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively at Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.










Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avrig / Freck / Felek , Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Avrig / Freck / Felek , Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania *


Brukenthal Summer Palace built in 1771: Baroque summer residence of baron Samuel von Brukenthal, the governor of Transylvania (more photos in posts #16726 and #17136)


Felek / Avrig, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transylvanian Plain*

*Transylvanian Plain*


The Transylvanian Plain (Romanian:_ Câmpia Transilvaniei_, Hungarian: _Mezőség_) is, despite the name, a hilly region in northern Transylvania, located between the Someşul Mic River, Someșul Mare and the Mureş River.


Mezőség by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*



Rodna Mountains by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr



Rodna Mountains by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timișoara - Piața Victoriei by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Remetea / Magyarremete, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Remetea / Magyarremete, Bihor county, Crișana*


The Romanesque style Reformed (former Catholic) church built in the 13th century, the frescoes are from 14th century. (more photos)


Remetea, Bihor - Biserica Reformată Maghiară by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter climbing of the highest peak of Romania, Moldoveanu - 2544m*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Connected by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*



The Iron Gates by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare (Sătmar) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*

*Satu Mare (Sătmar) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*



100489243 by Dezső Csiszér, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*​


Afternoon walk by Besler Vitalie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



DSC_2386 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2145 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains *



Cheile Valisoarei by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*



TransAlpina, Romania by Andrei Sauta, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*



Jandarmarie On Guard by David Mars, on Flickr



Mocanita Railway by David Mars, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Land of Maramureș*

*Breb, Land of Maramureș*



Breb Haystacks by David Mars, on Flickr



Breb Stream by David Mars, on Flickr



Skyving Off, Breb  by David Mars, on Flickr



The Village Hotel, Breb by David Mars, on Flick​r


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View of Baiului Mountains from Bucegi*

*View of Baiului Mountains from Bucegi Mountains*



Explore the Carpathians by Alexandra Enea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*With the head in clouds*

*Bucegi Mountains*



With the head in clouds by Stefan Tr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Curtea de Argeș Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia*



Curtea de Arges Monastery, Romania by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Waterfall on Transfăgărășan road*

*Capra Waterfall, Făgăraș Mountains*



Cascade on Transfagarasanu Road by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cascade on Transfagarasanu Road by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*Comana Nature Park*



Sunset on Neajlov Delta 8 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county* 


The Holy Trinity Roman-Catholic church (1766)


DSCN5728 by Scott Miller, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*


Piatra Neagră (Black Stone) peak, 1,170 m










Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*









































Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*































Adrian Morecut Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Village in Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Village in Neamț county, Moldavia*



View. Neamt county, Romania by C.DeR, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


In the first 2 photos is the Ascension of Our Lord Serbian Orthodox Cathedral (1744-1747, baroque style)


Serbian Cathedral, Timisoara by Paul Kelly, on Flickr



Serbian Orthodox Church by Paul Kelly, on Flickr



Timișoara tram tracks by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*












Birds in nature by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Green reflexion by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Green Giants by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen / Holzmengen / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen / Holzmengen / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*



IMG_6688 by travelinggal303, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



2011.09.19-Sibiu022,view_from_the_evangelical_church,Jesuit_Church,Council_Tower by Andrey, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Contours of Dobruja*

*Contours of Dobruja*



Contours of Dobrogea ( Romania - Europe) by tymo49, on Flickr



Contours of Dobrogea ( Romania - Europe) 2 by tymo49, on Flickr



Contours of Dobrogea ( Romania - Europe) 1 by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*

*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*


Ochiul Beului Lake










Diana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania*

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania *


In the right side of the photo (up the hill) is the Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy fortress 




Rimetea - Romania by Alexandru Lates, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *











Richard Balint via Oradea in imagini​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania 
*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș / Csukás Massif*

*Ciucaș / Csukás Massif *









































Photos by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*

*Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*











Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*


The tallest buildings in Romania (Sky Tower and Bucharest One)










Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*

*Sadova, Bukovina*









































Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*































Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eforie Nord resort, Consanța county, Dobruja*

*Eforie Nord resort, Consanța county, Dobruja *



Eforie Nord by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár / Kokelburg, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár / Kokelburg, Alba county, Transylvania*


Bethlen-Haller Castle (built in the 18th - 19th centuries) and the Holy Trinity Roman-Catholic church 










Serban Schiau​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tritenii de Jos / Alsódetrehem, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Tritenii de Jos / Alsódetrehem, Cluj county, Transylvania*











Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*











Adrian Morecut​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

*Brăila, Muntenia*


It is a city in Muntenia, eastern Romania, a port on the Danube and the capital of Brăila County. It is located in the close vicinity of Galați. According to the 2011 Romanian census there were 180,302 people living within the city of Brăila, making it the 11th most populous city in Romania.

In the last photo is the ''Annunciation'' Greek Church built between 1862-1872, architect A. Ioanidis.


















































Photos by Cornelius Octavian Dospina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*


In the last 3 photos is a natural bridge (Podul lui Dumnezeu - God's Bridge)


















































photos by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava, Mehedinți county, Banat *

It is a port city on the Danube river in southwestern Romania's Mehedinți County. It is one of four localities in the county located in the Banat historical region. It is situated just above the Iron Gates, on the spot where the Cerna River meets the Danube.
At the 2011 census, 95.2% of inhabitants were Romanians, 1.3% Czechs, 1% Roma, 0.9% Germans, 0.7% Serbs and 0.5% Hungarians.











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*Cerna Mountains*



Cernei Mts. by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia *


Situated at a distance of 16 km from the centre Bucharest (University square), the palace was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style.


Domeniul Mogosoaia by Carmen Popescu, on Flickr



Mogosoaia Guest House by CameliaTWU, on Flickr



Palatul Mogosoaia - Aprilie 2016 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr



Palace gates by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*Cozia National Park*



Nostalgia unei ierni târzii, Parcul Național Cozia by Oana-Roxana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Bucegi Mountains - Diham route - Romania by Vlad Baciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania *



Fly over Targu Mures, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*



Macin 6 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Macin 3 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Macin 4 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Macin 7 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք, Cluj county, Transylvania* 


my photos of my hometown 

The modern town was built in the early 18th century by Armenians, successors of the Cilician Armenian diaspora, who had originally settled in Crimea and Moldavia, and moved to Transylvania sometime after 1650. After a two years' campaign by the Armenian-Catholic Bishop Oxendius Vărzărescu, they converted from the Armenian Apostolic Church to the Armenian Catholic Church.They come here from Bistrița from where were expelled by Saxons.

In the first 3 photos is The *Armenian-Catholic Cathedral* (1748-1804, unknown architect)


Gherla - Armenian-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Gherla - Armenian-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Gherla by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Gherla by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Gherla by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*





















photos by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*



















by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*































photos by Alexandru Drăgan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Early morning in Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Early morning in Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*





















photos by Adrian Ciorba​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*





















photos by Raul Craioveanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *



Hunyad Castle, Hunedoara, Romania by Geoff Ott, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*



Somlyó by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr



Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*











by Costel Ciobanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Sirnea Romania by mel hagai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *



Sighisoara At Sunset by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Sun Set Ciuperca Hill by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr



Panorama Ciuperca Hill by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr


Panorama Oradea Blue Light by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *


Holy Emperors Constantine and Helena Orthodox church (1934-1939)


Orthodox Cathedral, Hunedoara, Romania by Geoff Ott, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*



Piatra Neamt city - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cut, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Cut, Neamț county, Moldavia*


The "Saints Voivodes" Orthodox church built between 1903-1919




















photos by Tudorel Rusu via doxologia.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania *


The *Alba Carolina fortress*, designed by architect Giovanni Morando Visconti, was built between 1714 and 1738, at the behest of Emperor Charles VI of Habsburg.

The *St. Michael's Roman-Catholic Cathedral* (since 1009 it hosts the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Transylvania)- towards the end of the 11th century the transversal naves and the first part of the sanctuary of the present cathedral were built in the Romanesque style. During the Mongol invasion of 1241, the church was destroyed. In the middle of the 13th century the cathedral was rebuilt on the old foundation, in the transitory style between Romanesque and Gothic.










by Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Village in the centre of Danube Delta*

*Mila 23, Tulcea county, Dobruja*


The ''John Chrysostom'' Lipovan Orthodox Old-Rite church (1983) during the Resurrection of Jesus Mass.










by Anca Duse via Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*


The church dates from 1634. A part of the fortress dates from 1852-1856.












by Andreea Popescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*













by Mircea Vali​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Charlottenburg (Șarlota) / Saroltavár, Timiș county, Banat*

*Charlottenburg (Șarlota) / Saroltavár, Timiș county, Banat*


It is the only round village in Banat region (and probably in Romania). It was founded in 1771 by german colonists from Trentino, Lorraine and Baden-Württemberg.












Radu Dumitrescu Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*''Huțulca'' Steam Train in Bukovina*

*''Huțulca'' Steam Train in Bukovina* 











by Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania *


The *Coopers' Tower* - Out of the 18 buildings of this type in the town, characteristic of Gothic military architecture, it is the only preserved today.










by Darius Cîrmaci​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țebea, Land of Zarand, Transylvania*

*Țebea, Land of Zarand, Transylvania*













by Diana Andras​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Suceavița Monastery, Bukovina*




















by Serban Schiau​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Transylvania *


1st photo - ''Annunciation'' (former) Greek-Catholic church built between 1926-1936


IMG_20160408_091911 by Saphyel, on Flickr



IMG_20160408_091919 by Saphyel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cufoaia, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*

*Cufoaia, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*













by Stefan Bela
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*













by Pazargic Liviu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați, Moldavia*

*Galați, Moldavia *


Galați is the largest port town on the Danube River. In 2011, the Romanian census recorded 249,432 residents,making it the 8th most populous city in Romania.










by Daniel Chetroni via Pe Străzile Galațiului​


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Retezat


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara, Romania by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr



Timisoara, Romania by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mamaia resort, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Mamaia resort, Constanța county, Dobruja*



Romantic walk by george dragoi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Adamclisi, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Adamclisi, Constanța county, Dobruja *

The *Tropaeum Traiani* is a monument in Roman Civitas Tropaensium (site of modern Adamclisi, Romania), built in 109 in then Moesia Inferior, to commemorate Roman Emperor Trajan's victory over the Dacians, in the winter of 101-102, in the Battle of Adamclisi.
The present edifice is a *reconstruction dating from 1977*. The nearby museum contains many archaeological objects, including parts of the original Roman monument. 


IMG_0852 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_0835-Pano by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_0800 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_0839 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_0778 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mila 23 / Міла 23, Tulcea county, Dobruja*

*Mila 23 / Міла 23, Tulcea county, Dobruja*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Mila 23 is a village with 342 Lipovan Russians, 145 Romanians and 6 Ukrainians in the heart of Danube Delta. Is accessible only by water.



IMG_6475 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_6478 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Untitled_Panorama1 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_6439 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



IMG_6441 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*


In the background the peaks of Făgăraș Mountains (including Moldoveanu: 2544m - the highest one in Romania)




Mountain Peaks by Andrei Lup, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*



Cheile Bicazului - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Oradea Panorama by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr



Oradea Sunset Panorama by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ocnele Mari Salt Mine, Vâlcea County , Oltenia*

*Ocnele Mari Salt Mine, Vâlcea County , Oltenia*



"Ocnele Mari" Saltern - Romania, Ramnicu Valcea by Atharia88, on Flickr



"Ocnele Mari" Saltern - Romania, Ramnicu Valcea by Atharia88, on Flickr



"Ocnele Mari" Saltern - Romania, Ramnicu Valcea by Atharia88, on Flickr



"Ocnele Mari" Saltern - Romania, Ramnicu Valcea by Atharia88, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*



Turnul lui Ștefan cel Mare - Piatra Neamț /România by mccrya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobruja*

*Tulcea, Dobruja​*

Ship in Tulcea, Romania by Paul Istoan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Romania by Jeremy Swartz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara, Romania by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

* Măcin Mountains*





















photos by Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dănești, Maramureș county*

*Dănești, Maramureș county*











by Stefan Bela​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*Giumalău Mountains*



Already missing winter... by Cristi Ignat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Call of the mountain*

*Făgăraș Mountains*





Call of the mountain by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta*












Yellow water flower by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



New green dresses by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cormorants nests 3 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cormorants by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Radna / Máriaradna, Arad county*

*Radna / Máriaradna, Arad county*


In the background is the Maria Radna Basilica, former monastery


1116 256 Radna mai 2016 by District EA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land*



Miercurea Ciuc by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*



DSC_0024-web by Tavi Cosma, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Morning mist in Brașov*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 



Sunrise in Brasov by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia*

*Sarmizegetusa Regia* 











Sarmizegetusa Regia , was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.


Sarmizegetusa Regia by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hills near Botorca / Őrhegy, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Hills near Botorca / Őrhegy, Mureș county, Transylvania*



The countryside by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hercules Baths*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat *


*Băile Herculane* (Latin: *Aqua Herculi*s; German: *Herkulesbad*; Hungarian:* Herkulesfürdő*; Czech: *Herkulovy Lázně*) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.

The Emperor Franz Joseph I called Herculane ''the most beautiful resort on the continent''


Herculane Historical Monument by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Black Sea in Constanța / Köstence*

*The Black Sea in Constanța / Köstence*



Pastel contrasts and waves of silence by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



On my way to Cheile Turzii, aka Turda Gorge by Merlin, on Flickr



Turda Gorge River by Merlin, on Flickr



Gorge Walk by Merlin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Taking the photog by Merlin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*





















photos by Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Polovragi Monastery, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Polovragi Monastery, Gorj county, Oltenia *


Polovragi Monastery was founded in 1505, early founders of this institution are Radu and Pătru, four sons Danciul Zamona, mentioned in a charter issued on January 18, 1480 by Prince Basarab the Younger (1477-1481). 




















photos by Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif* 













by Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Borșa, Land of Maramureș*

*Borșa, Land of Maramureș*











ț

Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *


The *Holy Trinity Orthodox Cathedral* - It was built in the style of a Byzantine basilica, inspired by Hagia Sophia, with the main spires influenced by Transylvanian church architecture and Baroque elements. Work, coordinated by city architect Iosif Schussnig, began in 1902 and was finished in 1904, when the copper roof was done. The plan, by Virgil Nagy and Iosif Kamner of Budapest, was chosen from among designs submitted by 31 mainly Austrian and Hungarian architects.


DSC_0438 by Drew E, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

*Brăila, Muntenia*



Brăila, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr



Brăila, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr



Brăila, Romania by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*



DSCF7800 by Andrei Iordachescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *


*Stephen's Tower* - Eventually used for strategic observation and detecting fires, Stephen's Tower was initially a bell tower for Saint Stephen's church, built in 1347-76. The tower was rebuilt in 1898-99 in neo-Gothic style, a form it preserves to this day


Turnul Stefan by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*Bukovina*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains *











by Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*Cozia National Park *











by Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 
*


Framed shot by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest - Palace of the Parliament*

*Bucharest - Palace of the Parliament*



casa poporului by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székely Land*

*Mujna Székelymuzsna, Székely Land*



Muzsna by lraul06, on Flickr



Muzsna by lraul06, on Flickr



Muzsna by lraul06, on Flickr



Muzsna by lraul06, on Flickr



Muzsna by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*

*The Reeds of Sic Reserve*


my photos 


The Reeds of Sic nature reserve by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



The Reeds of Sic nature reserve by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kintzig Castle, Scânteia, Arad county*

*Kintzig Castle, Scânteia, Arad county*



Castel Scânteia (Arad) by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Castel Scânteia (Arad) by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Castel Scânteia (Arad) - Lac by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Castel Scânteia (Arad) - Biserică by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *



sebek by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetea Gorges*

*Cetea Gorges*



Secluded by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vălișoara's Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Vălișoara's Gorges, Trascău Mountains*



Living the dream.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpu Cetății / Vármező, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Câmpu Cetății / Vármező, Mureș county, Transylvania*



Campu Cetatii, Mures, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*



Cheile Bicazului - Przełom Bicaz by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Râul Bicaz - Rzeka Bicaz by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășdate River*

Hășdate River​

The Hășdate (also: Hăjdate, in Hungarian: Hesdát-patak) is a small river in the Apuseni Mountains, Cluj County, western Romania. It is a left tributary of the river Arieş. It flows through the municipalities Săvădisla, Ciurila and Petreștii de Jos, and joins the Arieș at Corneşti, near Turda. It is fed by several smaller streams, including Dumbrava Filei, Săliște, Micuş, Negoteasa, Livada and Petridul. It formed the Cheile Turzii, a narrow river gorge.


Valea Hăsdatelor by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobruja*

*Tulcea, Dobruja*



Tulcea by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Cheile Turzii - Przełom Turda by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*



Lacul Roșu by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Lacul Roșu by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bacău*

*Bacău, Moldavia*



Bacau City by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Oltenia*


In the first picture is the Administrative Palace (1912 - 1913, achitect Petre Antonescu), in the second photo is Măntuleasa church (1896)


DSC_0599 by Pan Wankz, on Flickr



DSC_0533 by Pan Wankz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*



Piatra Neamt - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Reps Fortress in storm by Otto Gal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Rasnov by Alexey Loginov, on Flickr



Rasnov by Alexey Loginov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Sibiu, Bridge by Alexey Loginov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciomatu / Csomad Massif, Harghita / Hargita Mountians*

*Ciomatu / Csomad Massif, Harghita / Hargita Mountians*



esőfelhők a Csomád felett / rain clouds over the Csomad mountains by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land*

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land*



a Csukás tó / the Ciucaş lake by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr



a Kisboldogasszony római katolikus templom / the Birth of the Virgin Mary roman catholic church by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*



Ziua Constanței - Ziua Tomisului a fost una de neuitat. CELEBAREA FONDĂRII TOMISULUI – 2500 ANI DE ISTORIE EDIȚIA I - 21 mai 2016 by Danais Capidava, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Rasnov, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *














Sighisoara, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Children at Sibiu, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*

*Gutâi / Gutin Mountains*



fák és sziklák / trees and rocks by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Gorge at Torda. by Sandor Ferenczi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Creek In The Bicaz Gorge*

*Creek in the Bicaz Gorge*



Creek In The Bicaz Gorge by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *



Another day, another miracle.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Teiuș / Tövis, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Teiuș / Tövis, Alba county, Transylvania*



Teius by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains* 











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Vedere spre vest de pe vârful Toaca by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frasin, Bukovina*

*Frasin, Bukovina*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*Land of Maramureș*































photos by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâtca Doamnei Lake near Piatra Neamț*

*Bâtca Doamnei Lake near Piatra Neamț*











by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Văioaga Waterfall, Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*

*Văioaga Waterfall, Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*





















photos by Adrian Bercaru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Meziad Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*Meziad Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*











by Dan Badiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*











by Dan Badiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piule-Iorgovanul Mountains*

*Piule-Iorgovanul Mountains*











by Lu' Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*view from Uger peak*





view from Uger peak, Apuseni Mountains by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Sunset, Királykő / Piatra Craiului by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Lapusneanu Street, in Iasi by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Viilor / Nagybaromlak / Wurmloch, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Valea Viilor / Nagybaromlak / Wurmloch, Sibiu county, Transylvania*











The *fortified church* built in the 15th century


Valea Viilor 700 Years Old by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia* 



Peles Castle, Romania by Geoff Ott, on Flickr



Romania-1-29 by Michael Yule, on Flickr



Romania-1-32 by Michael Yule, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bocicoel, Land of Maramureș*

*Bocicoel, Land of Maramureș*



Morning mist by Toma Bonciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *












Sighisoara, Romania by Geoff Ott, on Flickr



Watching, Waiting by Geoff Ott, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania *



Church of the monastery Prislop by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comănești, Bacău county, Moldavia*

*Comănești, Bacău county, Moldavia*


The Train station built in 1892


EA 700 - Comanesti by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő resort, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő resort, Székely Land, Transylvania*



Hills. 🌄🌎🌳 by Szidii Szentpétery, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*



Retezat Mountains,Romania by Cezar Akkaya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania *





















photos by Adrei Păcurar - Pekus Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunset in Bărăgan Plain*

*Sunset in Bărăgan Plain*











by Cornelius Octavian Dospina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov, Kronstadt by Jordan Alex, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



DSCF6433 by Eugene Zagidullin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains*

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains* 











by Pataki Ciprian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county *



képeslap by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains *









































photos by Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia*

*Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia *











by Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*











by Bogdan Florin Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Vlad's View by J R, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*











by Hamos Gyozo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*











by Hamos Gyozo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*











by Hamos Gyozo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*Rodna Mountains National Park*











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*











by Micu Florin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beușnița Waterfall*

*Beușnița Waterfall











by Alex Robciuc​*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











by Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia*

*Neamț Monastery, Moldavia *











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Rucar - Romania

Rucar - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr

Transfagarasan - Romania

Transfagarasan - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr

Cheile Bicazului - Romania

Cheile Bicazului - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr

Vidraru - Romania
Vidraru dam - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr

Transfagarasan 

Transfăgărășan - România by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*Iron Gates Nature Park*



Danube / Duna / Dunărea by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poenari fortress, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Poenari fortress, Argeș county, Muntenia*



DSC01723 by Chris Wage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara: Piata Traian (Cartier Fabric) by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *



Ciucas by Andrei Dragusanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia *




> The natural bridge from Ponoarele (Romania), or ‘*God’s Bridge*’, as it is called by the locals, is made of stone and it is the largest natural bridge in the country. It is the second in size in Europe (30 m long, 13 m wide, 22 m high and 9 m thick) but the only circulated one.



God's Bridge by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ruins of Liteni Fortress, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Ruins of Liteni Fortress, Cluj county, Transylvania​*

Cetatea Lita by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarichioi, Tulcea county, Dobruja*

*Sarichioi, Tulcea county, Dobruja*



Pontoon by Konstantinous03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Letea forest, Danube Delta*

*Letea forest, Danube Delta*












Padurea Letea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Fundatica by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr



Fundatica by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia* 



Mogosoaia by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Spre Ocolișul Mare by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



With Child Eyes by 4lexandru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*



Nothing Else Will Do by 4lexandru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hăşmaş Mountains National Park*



Lacu Rosu by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*



Cluj-Napoca by David Curry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania *


Construction of the fortress began in 1310, over an old wooden and clay fortification of XII century. The purpose of the building was preeminently strategic, more precisely to defend the southern Transylvania by the Tatars and Ottoman incursions.
The fortress was expanded in the early XVI century by Ștefan Mailat.


Faragas Castle by William Toti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *











Photo by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve*

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve*


my photo 


Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *



Oradea - Piața Unirii by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Oradea - Piața Unirii by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



DSCF0906-Edit.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr



DSCF1573.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr



DSC_9533-Edit.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr



DSCF2253-Edit-2.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*



Pietrele Doamnei / Rarau by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Fogaras by Uzsidoboz Piros, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Târgu Jiu, Gorj county, Oltenia*



Târgu Jiu by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Ceahlau - Romania

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Hsg2vz]Ceahlău Massif - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Izvorul Muntelui - Neamt 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JpLeGn]Izvorul Muntelui Lake - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## naujininkai (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice country to visit!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



"Fereastra Mare" - Summer by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zătonul Mare lake*



water eye by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*



Kezdiszentlelek by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr



Kezdiszentlelek by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains*

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains *



DSC08247-HDR by Glad Părău, on Flickr​


----------



## neal114 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good Job Bogdan Pop.. I like your photographs


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Lake*

*Vidraru Lake*


It was created in 1965 by the construction of the Vidraru Dam on the Argeș River. 


Vidraru lake, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*



Searching the perfect angle by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia train station, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia train station, Prahova county, Muntenia*



Sinaia by David Curry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr



Transalpina by Mircea Anca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aciliu, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Railway viaduct over E81 road near Aciliu, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


In the background is the Aciliu Viaduct situated on A1 Motorway, the longest (1,100 m) and the highest (80 m) viaduct in Romania.


Desiro 2090 - Tilisca by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*

*Neamț fortress, Moldavia*


It was built in 14th century Moldavia during Petru I of Moldavia's reign and expanded in the 15th century. The citadel played a key role in Stephen III of Moldavia's defense system, along with Suceava, Hotin, Soroca, Orhei, Tighina, Chilia and Cetatea Albǎ.


Romania - Neamt Castle -05233 by hurlem2001, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina *



Romania - Bucovina hotel view-05282 by hurlem2001, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Romania - Brasov Black Tower -05143 by hurlem2001, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Largului Bridge over Bistrița river, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Poiana Largului Bridge over Bistrița river, Neamț county, Moldavia *











by Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*



Rarau Mountain, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Rarau Mountain, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Lady's Stones, Rarau Mountain, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Rarau Mountain by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Rarau Mountain by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Rarău, Câmpulung Moldovenesc by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania* 



Romania - Rasnov Citadel -05227 by hurlem2001, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Karst complex of Ponoarele*

*The Karst complex of Ponoarele*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colorful street in Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Colorful street in Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *











by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget, Land of Maramureș*

*The Memorial to the Victims of Communism and of the Resistance hosted in the former Communist prison of Sighetu Marmației*



Memorial by aditeslo, on Flickr



Sighet by aditeslo, on Flickr



Sighet by aditeslo, on Flickr



Sighet by aditeslo, on Flickr



Femei în închisoare by aditeslo, on Flickr



Good night... by aditeslo, on Flickr



*RIP* by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*



Evening in Natural Park Maramures Mountains by Enache Armand Iustinian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*Țibleș Mountains*










Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Izvorul Muntelui Lake*

*Izvorul Muntelui Lake*


Izvorul Muntelui (Mountain spring) lake, also known as Bicaz lake is the largest artificial lake on the interior waters of Romania; it was created after the completion of a dam (second photo) built on the Bistriţa River.




















photos by Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania *


The village is famous for the *Bran Castle *- The first documented mentioning of Bran Castle is the act issued by Louis I of Hungary on 19 November 1377, giving the Saxons of Kronstadt (Brașov) the privilege to build the stone citadel on their own expense and labor force; the settlement of Bran began to develop nearby. 
Bran played a militarily strategic role up to the mid-18th century.
In 1920, the castle became a royal residence within the Kingdom of Romania. It became the favorite home and retreat of Queen Marie. 


Bran Castle seen from the Bran Pass by Ady Negrean, on Flickr



Interior of Bran Castle by Ady Negrean, on Flickr



Castelul Bran (Dracula Castle). Imposing when seen from outside and romantic from inside. by Ady Negrean, on Flickr



Inside Bran Castle by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*



Sunset to ridges mountain by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr



The magic begins when the sun sets on ridge by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Lake*

*Vidraru Lake*











Laura Claudia Zs. - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov by David Curry, on Flickr



Brasov by David Curry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Romanian Patriarchal Cathedral (1654-1658)*

*Bucharest: Romanian Patriarchal Cathedral (1654-1658)*



. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *












Sighisoara by David Curry, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Sunny day in Timisoara by Iustin Ouatu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Tismana Monastery, Gorj county, Oltenia*



Tasmania Monastery, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați, Moldavia*

*Galați, Moldavia *











by Alexandru Paraschiv​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes, Székely Land*

*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes, Székely Land*











by Alexandru Paraschiv​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*





















photos by Mihai Nan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*











by Mihai Nan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*''Huțulca'' Steam Train in Bukovina*

*''Huțulca'' Steam Train in Bukovina* 





















photos by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania*

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania *



Deva ,Hunedoara -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr



Deva ,Hunedoara -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr



Deva ,Hunedoara -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr



Deva ,Hunedoara -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jimbolia / Hatzfeld / Zsombolya, Timiș county, Banat*

*Jimbolia / Hatzfeld / Zsombolya, Timiș county, Banat*











Alex B - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*



Sohodol Gorges, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Botoșani, Moldavia*

*Botoșani, Moldavia*



Historical center , Botoșani by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve *











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*





















photos by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*











by Mircea Vali​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New Europe Bridge - between Calafat (Romania) and Vidin (Bulgaria)*

*New Europe Bridge - between Calafat (Romania) and Vidin (Bulgaria)*





177-366 - June26 - New Europe Bridge - between Calafat (Romania) and Vidin (Bulgaria) by Ernesto Cozadin - Now traveling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom medieval fortress, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Rupea Fortress by Lacatusu Claudiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*





Civilization by Lacatusu Claudiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*Cerna Valley*











Schneider Christian-Friedrich - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anina / Steierdorf / Stájerlakanina, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Anina / Steierdorf / Stájerlakanina train station, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*











Schneider Christian-Friedrich - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*Bârgău Mountains*











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Herina / Harina / Mönchsdorf, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Herina / Harina / Mönchsdorf, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania *


Herina is a village near Bistrița, where salt mining was practiced since Roman antiquity. Here was a Catholic monastery of which a precious (now Lutheran) church from 1260 is preserved, one of the finest Romanesque buildings in Romania.










by Serban Schiau​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*











by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dobrogea Gorges*

*Dobrogea Gorges*































by Iulian Voicu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*









































by Mircea Vali​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians *











by Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*Țibleș Mountains*



Széples-Cibles-Țibles by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Rasnov Fortress by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*

*Rucăr-Bran Pass area*



Bran - Rucar pass area by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Bâlea Lake, Făgăraș Mountains*



Balea lake and suroundings by Ady Negrean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains *











Photo by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Massif*

*Vlădeasa Massif*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Botuș, Bukovina*

*Botuș, Bukovina*











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*













by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*











by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Sightseeing i Iasi (1) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Mountain cliff by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr



Where the mountain meets the sky by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr



Above the clouds I found the beauty of the mountains by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr



Above the clouds by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr



Spiral stones by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr



The green mountain by Schiopu Monica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains *



DSC01031 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr



DSC01040 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



DSC00576 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr



DSC00591 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr



DSC00580 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cailor (Horses) Waterfall, Rodna Mountains*

*Cailor (Horses) Waterfall, Rodna Mountains*



DSC00687 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*


The *fortified church* built in the 13th century, the fortifications was built around 1500. 


DSC01260 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pitești, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Pitești, Argeș county, Muntenia*











 Mary590(mariadespina) - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve *











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Lit by Morning Sun in Sirnea, Romania by Jozef Jurík, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park: Rock sculpture of Decebalus*

*Iron Gates Nature Park: Rock sculpture of Decebalus *



Decebalus Rex – Dragan Fecit (Romania) by Jozef Jurík, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolii Cave, Șureanu Mountains*

*Bolii Cave, Șureanu Mountains*











by Mălina Nețoiu‎​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif *































by Dragos Pop​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia*

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia *


*Sturdza Castle* (1880-1904, Neogothic style, architecs Iulius Reinecke and I. Grigsberg)










by Cristian Borbeli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ialomița Valley, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Ialomița Valley, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*


In the foreground is Buciumeni village, in the centre-right part of the photo is the church of Dealu Mare village and in the background are Pietroșița and Moroieni villages and Bucegi Mountains.












by Cristi Borbeli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Densuș, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*Densuș, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania *


St Nicholas' Orthodox Church (13th century) 










by Cristi Borbeli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Massif*

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Massif*











by Cristi Borbeli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*













by Cristi Borbeli​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*











by Spatar Ovidiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*

*Buila-Vânturarița National Park*













by Oana Cîndea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău, Muntenia*

*Buzău, Muntenia*











by Teodor Toma​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*





















by deviant-mandy - on flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobruja*

*Tulcea, Dobruja *



Rumaenien_149 by Sven-Erik JANC, on Flickr



Rumaenien_148 by Sven-Erik JANC, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube–Black Sea Canal*

*Danube–Black Sea Canal*


The main branch of the canal, with a length of 64.4 km (40.0 mi), which connects the Port of Cernavodă with the Port of Constanța, was built in 1976–1984, while the north branch, known as the Poarta Albă – Midia Năvodari Canal, with a length of 31.2 km (19.4 mi), between Poarta Albă and Port of Midia, was built in 1983–1987.

The Canal was notorious as the site of labor camps in 1950s Communist Romania, when, at any given time, several tens of thousands political prisoners worked on its excavation. The total number of people used as a workforce for the entire period is unknown, as is the number of people who died in the construction. 


C01c Black Sea canal lock by mksfca, on Flickr



C02a Black Sea canal by mksfca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*


*Museum of National History and Archaeology* (established in 1878, the building was built in 1879 and reconstructed between 1911-1923).


B07a Constanza by mksfca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*



Untitled by Ancuta Bizdic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja*

*Enisala Fortress, Dobruja *



Untitled by Ancuta Bizdic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*Transfăgărășan*





Untitled by Ancuta Bizdic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*Mehedinți Mountains*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roman baths in Geoagiu-Băi Spa, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Roman baths in Geoagiu-Băi Spa, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*











by Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*Bukovina*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land, Transylvania *











by Augustin Lazaroiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *











by Comsa Bogdan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











by Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*Retezat National Park*











by Andrei Pletea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buza / Búza, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Buza / Búza, Cluj county, Transylvania*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Mușeteica Peak (2,448 m), Făgăraș Mountains*











by Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*













by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*DN1A road*

*DN1A road near Cheia, Prahova county, Muntenia*











by TheDrone.ro - Filmari aeriene​


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

*Transfagarasan - Romania*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JJi3cz]Transfagarasan road, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*


In the first picture is the *Heroes' Cross*, a monument built between 1926 and 1928 on Caraiman Peak at an altitude of 2,291 m. It has a height of 36 metres (118 ft) and the nearest town is Buşteni. The monument is the tallest summit cross in the world situated at such an altitude, as recognized in 2014 by Guinness World Records.

In the second picture is the *Cantacuzino Castle* - The building, whose construction was completed in 1911, was conducted by the architect Gregory Cerchez at the request of Prince George Grigore Cantacuzino. It is built in Neo-Romanian style; the total surface of the estate is over 3,000 square meters.

In the last picture is *Bolboci lake*.


Caraiman Peak, The Heroes' Cross (2,384 m) by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle, Busteni, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Bucegi Mountains by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Bucegi Mountains by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Bolboci Lake by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*Șureanu Mountains *











sorinmacavei - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oașa Lake, Șureanu Mountains*

*Oașa Lake, Șureanu Mountains*











by Galia Dan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timișoara by milenamphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*





Rainy day on mountain lake by Martin Vaculik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania *


The courtyard of the *Coronation Orthodox Cathedral* (1st photo) - Built in 1921-1922, the cathedral was ready in time for the coronation of King Ferdinand and Queen Marie as monarchs of Greater Romania on October 15, 1922.

In the secod photo is the *St. Michael's Roman-Catholic Cathedral* - Towards the end of the 11th century the transversal naves and the first part of the sanctuary of the present cathedral were built in the Romanesque style. During the Mongol invasion of 1241, the church was destroyed. In the middle of the 13th century the cathedral was rebuilt on the old foundation, in the transitory style between Romanesque and Gothic.


Alba liulia, Romania by Jérémy Faret, on Flickr



a.c. by denisa oana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Lake*

*Vidraru Lake*



Untitled by denisa oana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Saint Spyridon the New Church*

*Bucharest: Saint Spyridon the New Church*


It is a Romanian Orthodox church in Bucharest, Romania on Calea Șerban Vodă, no. 29. Originally built with gothic influences in 1860, it was strongly modified by Patriarch Justinian (especially the towers).


Bucharest - St. Spyridon Cathedral by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poenari fortress, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Poenari fortress, Argeș county, Muntenia* 



Cetatea Poenari-Poenari fortress/Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*



bucovina by Dumby, on Flickr



de sus by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania*



P1080941 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080934 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080933 by vojteat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*


The town is the capital of the Harghita county. According to the census of 2011, there were 37,980 people living in the city. Of this population, 81.39% are ethnic Hungarians, while 17.4% are ethnic Romanians, 0.9% are ethnic Romani and 0.33% declare other nationalities.
Roman Catholicism is the majority religion of Miercurea Ciuc, its adherents numbering 74.06% of the total population. Romanian Orthodox (14.99%), Hungarian Reformed (7.41%), and Unitarian (2.05%) adherents represent the most significant other religious groups.

In the first 2 photos is the *Millennium Roman-Catholic Church* built between 2001 and 2003, architects Makovecz Imre and Bogos Erno


P1080872 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080867 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080884 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080900 by vojteat, on Flickr



P1080898 by vojteat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Feelings... by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve *



DSC_0011-2 by Daniel Maier, on Flickr



DSC_0009-2 by Daniel Maier, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Train near Negreni, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Train near Negreni, Cluj county, Transylvania*



DSC_0141-2 by Daniel Maier, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăgan Dam, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Drăgan Dam, Cluj county, Transylvania*



DSC_0130 by Daniel Maier, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains*

*Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains *



DSCF9373-2 by Luciana Moldovan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Fagaras mountains landscape by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*











Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

* Parâng Mountains *



Transalpina - România by predamariusc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romuli, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Romuli, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*



600 857 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr​


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Transalpina - Rânca village 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JRxMi6]Transalpina - Rânca by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/KCjSxQ]Transalpina - Rânca by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Rânca - Transalpina 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KLW73m]Transalpina - Rânca village panorama by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Csalhó by istvan denes, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


The *Serb Orthodox Episcopal Palace*, built between 1745 – 1747, the facade was reconstructed in between 1905-1906 by architect László Székely. The palace also host a museum that shows old objects and religious books, icons from the monasteries and Serbian Orthodox churches in the region.


Timisoara: Piata Unirii, Palatul episcopal ortodox sârb by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mamaiaresort, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Mamaia resort, Constanța county, Dobruja*



WP_20160726_13_08_39_Rich by Uscatu.net, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaslui, Moldavia*

*Vaslui, Moldavia*



Civic Square by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr



Park Church of Saint John by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr



Bell tower from church of St. John by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr



Church of Saint John by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*



Narrow gorges by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*





Transalpina, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Maramureș*



Urmează stația Paltin ! by aditeslo, on Flickr



Steam Train by aditeslo, on Flickr



Bilete aveți ? by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mestecăniș pass*

*Mestecăniș pass, Bukovina*



Mestecăniș by MARIAN Gabriel Constantin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Massif*

*Vlădeasa Massif*



Bologa - Vlădeasa - Valea Drăganului by lilisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*​


Tordai hasadék - Cheile Turzii by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr



Tordai hasadék - Cheile Turzii by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia Monastery, Prahova county, Muntenia *


The Old church (1695)


IMG_9397_西奈亞修道院 (Sinaia Monastery)_羅馬尼亞(Romania) by Pamela Kuo, on Flickr



IMG_9396_西奈亞修道院 (Sinaia Monastery)_羅馬尼亞(Romania) by Pamela Kuo, on Flickr



IMG_9391_西奈亞修道院 (Sinaia Monastery)_羅馬尼亞(Romania) by Pamela Kuo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *



Full View of Castle Corvinilor - Hunedoara by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr



Stairway at Castle Corvinilor - HunedoaraRomania by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Bușteni resort, Prahova county, Muntenia *


In the last 4 photos is The Cantacuzino Castle - The building, whose construction was completed in 1911, was conducted by the architect Gregory Cerchez at the request of Prince George Grigore Cantacuzino. It is built in Neo-Romanian style; the total surface of the estate is over 3,000 square meters.


Busteni City by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Busteni City by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Busteni City by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle, Busteni, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle, Busteni, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle, Busteni, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Cantacuzino Castle, Busteni, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Măgura, Brașov county, Transylvania*



la copacii geometrici by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr



la copacii geometrici by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*

*Turnu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*



Manastirea Turnu by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr



Manastirea Turnu 2 by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



DSC_3965 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Olt Defile*

*The Olt Defile*



Fishing Olt Valley by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunset in Rodna Mountains*

*Sunset in Rodna Mountains*











by Ciprian Miresan​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Ploiesti, Prahova county*

*Sunset*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*


Moldavia National Museum Complex hosted in the Palace of Culture ()


Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr



Moldavia National Museum Complex, Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bâlea Stream, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Bâlea Stream, Făgăraș Mountains*



Bâlea Stream, Transfagarasan, Romania 2016 by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr



Bâlea Stream, Transfagarasan, Romania 2016 by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slănic-Moldova spa resort, Bacău county, Moldavia*

*Slănic-Moldova spa resort, Bacău county, Moldavia* 



Slanic Moldova by Mada, on Flickr



Slanic Moldova 4 by Mada, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dobrogea Gorges*

*Dobrogea Gorges*



The Dobrujan Gap (AP4E5589 1SR 1PS) by Alexandru Panoiu, on Flickr



The Dobrujan Gap (AP4E5624 1SR 1PS) by Alexandru Panoiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Fereastra Mare by Andrei-Dan Beleaua, on Flickr



Mountains by Andrei-Dan Beleaua, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Fântânele, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Piatra Fântânele, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*











by Cebanu Ghenadie - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*


info and more photos in the post *#15418*


ROMANIA CHURCH by Michael Ionescu -Dance Show Art Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șoimoș fortress, Arad county*

*Șoimoș fortress, Arad county*



Cetatea Soimos, Lipova, Romania. by Moise Cristi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Timisoara: Piata Unirii South by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oașa reservoir*

*Oașa reservoir*



Oasha Lake, Alba, Romania by Stefan Chirilescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Inucu / Inaktelke, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*Inucu / Inaktelke, Land of Călata, Transylvania*











by Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rânca resort on Transalpina road*

*Rânca resort on Transalpina road*





Ranca, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *





A view of the old town of Brasov, in the mountains of Romania. by lovinkat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pietrosu Peak (2,100 m), Călimani Mountains*

*Pietrosu Peak (2,100 m), Călimani Mountains*



Pietrosu Peak 2100m | Călimani Mountains by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Iasi City by Costel Slincu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Nicholas wooden church in Săliștea de Sus, Maramureș*

*Saint Nicholas wooden church in Săliștea de Sus, Maramureș*













by Ionel Onofras​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corcoaia Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains*

*Corcoaia Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoș extinct volcano*

*Racoș extinct volcano *































by Lajos L. Lorincz​


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Rânca - Transalpina Panorama

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KoxCNS]Rânca - Transalpina by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy fortress*

*Colțești / Torockószentgyörgy fortress*


Also known as Trascău / Torockó fortress


Colţeşti stronghold - Romania by Remicade, on Flickr



Coltesti Stronghold - Rametea Romania by Remicade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transrarău road*

*Transrarău road*



Transrarau - Suceava, Romania by alexmiron08, on Flickr​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Sinaia, Prahova county*

*Peles Castle*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*


In 1st photo is the Ascension of the Lord Orthodox Cathedral, 1925-1936 (left) and the Saint John the Baptist Roman-Catholic Church, 1728-1750 (right)

In the centre of the 1st photo is the Fortress church (also in the 3rd and in the last picture) - There were three building periods: 1350–1370 – when the chapel and monastery were built, 1370–1400 – the erection of the church choir and 1400–1450 – the last period during which the church and steeple were finalized.


Catedrala Înălțarea Domnului by aditeslo, on Flickr



Call of Duty by aditeslo, on Flickr



Cetatea Medievală by aditeslo, on Flickr



Biserica din cetate by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Turist in Sibiu city by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vârghiş Gorge*

*Vârghiş Gorge*



Trekking by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*



Székelykő by Sándor Csincsik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land*





Somlyó by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains *


Capra (Goat) lake (2241 m) - view from the Șaua Caprei (Goat’s Saddle) (2315 m)


walk with me through Romania (7) by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stănișoara Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*

*Stănișoara Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*



walk with me through Romania (7) - Stanisoara Monastery by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Bistrița Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia *


Initially build between 1492 and 1494 by the Craiovești boyars, it was destroyed in 1509 by Mihnea cel Rău and subsequently rebuilt between 1515 and 1519 by the Craiovești. The monastery was rebuilt for a third time between 1846 and 1855, following the damage sustained during the 1838 earthquake. The new church was painted by Gheorghe Tattarescu.


walk with me through Romania (3) - explored by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*


Left - The *Serb Orthodox Episcopal Palace*, built between 1745 – 1747, the facade was reconstructed in between 1905-1906 by architect László Székely. The palace also host a museum that shows old objects and religious books, icons from the monasteries and Serbian Orthodox churches in the region.

Right - *Ascension of Our Lord Serbian Orthodox Cathedral* (1744-1747)


Romania - Sep 2016-19.jpg by Gwen Dobson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*



Vedere panoramică de pe Cetățuia by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta *












DSC_3617 by Alina Mogos, on Flickr



DSC_3630 by Alina Mogos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Drumul Taberei Park*

*Bucharest: Drumul Taberei Park*



People&streets-Drumul Taberei Park Bucharest-TK3 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



People&streets-Drumul Taberei Park/ Bucharest city-TK17 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr



People&streets-Drumul Taberei Park/ Bucharest city-TK26 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat *


The Timiș river and the Reformed church


Evening by the river in Lugoj, Romania by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania* 



IMGP9932 by Cristian Miu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura village, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Măgura village, Brașov county, Transylvania*



Mountains scape 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Mountains scape 6 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *


In the first photo is the Union sqaure, in the second one is the Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary (1752-1780), in the 3rd picture is The Black Eagle Palace (1907-1908), in the last one is a general view of the city from Ciuperca hill


_SAM2032 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr



_SAM2013 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr



_SAM1967 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr



_SAM2225 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr



_SAM2206 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*

*Sadova, Bukovina*











Sanda Odiatiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*Land of Maramureș*































Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobruja*

*Tulcea, Dobruja*



Tulcea, Romania by Paul Istoan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Cernica Monastery, Ilfov county, Muntenia*



Cirnica Monastery by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr



Cirnica Monastery by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Mountains*

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Mountains*



Romanian landscape by Sergiu St. O., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Sibiu , Podul Minciunilor by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sibiu , Palatul Brukenthal by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Sibiu , Casa Lutsch by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania*

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania *


The Saint Nicholas Orthodox Cathedral (1861)


DEVA: Catedrala Ortodoxa ''Sf. Ierarh Nicolae'' by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia*

*Sarmizegetusa Regia *











Sarmizegetusa Regia , was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.


Romania - Sep 2016-14.jpg by Gwen Dobson, on Flickr



Romania - Sep 2016-13.jpg by Gwen Dobson, on Flickr



Romania - Sep 2016-10.jpg by Gwen Dobson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja* 


The Casino (1905-1910, architects Daniel Renard,Petre Antonescu, Art Nouveau style)


Casino Constanta by Mada, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Piatra Craiului by Stefan Selle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Scoruş Waterfall, Lotru Mouuntains*

*Scoruş Waterfall, Lotru Mouuntains*



Scoruș Waterfall, Romania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Malaia, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Malaia, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*



Malaia, Romania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*


The fortified church (second photo) was built between 1493-1525. The tower was expanded in 1677. (exterior photo here)


Saschiz, Transylvania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr



Saschiz, Transylvania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Brasov*

*Cityscape*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*



Muntii Ciucas, 15-17 by Andreea B., on Flickr



Muntii Ciucas, 15-17 by Andreea B., on Flickr



Muntii Ciucas, 15-17 by Andreea B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*Vidraru Reservoir*



TRANSFIER - 17 septembrie 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr



TRANSFIER - 17 septembrie 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*



Romania - Sep 2016-12.jpg by Gwen Dobson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucea, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Ciucea, Cluj county, Transylvania*



DSC_2932-1 by juan carlos luna monfort, on Flickr



DSC_2953-1 by juan carlos luna monfort, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia *


Situated at a distance of 16 km from the centre Bucharest (University square), the palace was built between 1698-1702 by Constantin Brâncoveanu in what is called the Romanian Renaissance style or Brâncovenesc style. The church was built in 1688.


Mogosoaia Palace - Church and Tower by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*





DSC_0344 by Mada, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Oltenia *











by Valentin Atitoaiei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*





















Europe. Wonder is all around. - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



Gradina publica Palas by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

*Brăila, Muntenia *


It is a city in Muntenia, eastern Romania, a port on the Danube and the capital of Brăila County. It is located in the close vicinity of Galați.
According to the 2011 Romanian census there were 180,302 people living within the city of Brăila, making it the 11th most populous city in Romania.


P9101133 by t_y_l, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Câmpina, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Poiana Câmpina, Prahova county, Muntenia*











by Sada Odiatiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Urziceni Train station, Ialomița county, Muntenia*

*Urziceni Train station, Ialomița county, Muntenia*



DSC_0741 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*Piatra Craiului National Park*



DSC-40 by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr



DSC-150 by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr



DSC-67 by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dormition of the Theotokos Church, Strei, Land of Haţeg, Transylvania*

*Dormition of the Theotokos Church, Strei, Land of Haţeg, Transylvania*


The first document mentioning the church dates to 1392. Traces of a Roman villa rustica have been discovered on the site. Built of stone at the end of the 13th century to serve a princely court, the church has a bell-tower on the western side, a small nave with a beam ceiling and a rectangular altar. Its exterior was formerly painted; today, interior frescoes survive.


Strei Church by Marius Enea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brebu Nou / Weidenthal / Temesfö, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Brebu Nou / Weidenthal / Temesfö, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*













by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*After sunset and before the rain*

*Pelișor (Măgărei) / Muegeroi (Magarey) / Magaré, Sibiu county, Transylvania
*










by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sub Margine, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Sub Margine, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*











by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gâlcescu Lake, Parâng Mountains*

*Gâlcescu Lake, Parâng Mountains*



Carpathians mountains, Romania. by Lucian Bolca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Turda Gorges by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (Holzmengen) / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (Holzmengen) / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*



Holzmengen / Hosman 06_2016 by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

*Vulcan Mountain
*




















by Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băluța Gorges*

*Băluța Gorges*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains *











by Ciprian Miresan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania* 











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Pass*

*Prislop Pass*


It is a mountain pass in northern Romania, connecting the historical regions of Maramureş and Bukovina over the Rodna Mountains, in the Eastern Carpathians. The Prislop Pass is situated at an elevation of 1,416 meters.










by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoș extinct volcano*

*Racoș extinct volcano*











by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Firiza Lake*

*Firiza Lake*



în oglindă by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Mountains*

*Bolboci Lake, Bucegi Mountains*













Sanda Odiatiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Proieni, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Proieni, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*


The *All Saints Orthodox church*, built in 1798, the porch was built in 1817 (and painted in 1875), the wall paintings were made between 1801-1802. other photos and informations (in Romanian) - here




Bisericuta din Proieni by Viorel Ilinca, on Flickr



Bisericuta din Proieni-vedere dinspre SE by Viorel Ilinca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania *











Bogdan Tapu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani / Petrozsény, Jiu Valley, Transylvania*

*Petroșani / Petrozsény, Jiu Valley, Transylvania *


*Saint Barbara Catholic church* built between 1886-1887


Petrosani - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



...and I'm feeling good. by ruxi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Cozia Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia 
*

Cozia Monastery, erected close to Călimănești by Mircea the Elder in 1388 and housing his tomb, is one of the most valuable monuments of national medieval art and architecture in Romania. The appearance of the church was modified under Neagoe Basarab (1517), Şerban Cantacuzino and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1707), who added a veranda, a new fountain, a chapel and a watch tower, adding to its architecture the 'brâncovenesc style'.
Cozia was painted between 1390 and 1391. Some of the original frescoes (1390) are still well preserved.


Cozia Monastery 2 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery - Nun by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery cupola by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Cozia Monastery Mircea the Elder Family by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*



Rarau view by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Argeș Gorges*

*Argeș Gorges*



p1000287_26216093060_o by Michael Schoof, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat * 





Timisoara European Capital of Culture 2021 by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vălișoara's Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Vălișoara's Gorges, Trascău Mountains *



Untitled by Surducan Cosmin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő, Land of Călata, Transylvania*


Sunrise on the Riszeg hill (779 m) 










by Ţara Călatei - Kalotaszeg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*


Sic is a village in *Transylvanian Plain* (in Romanian: *Câmpia Transilvaniei*, in Hungarian: *Mezőség*), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox. From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively at Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.

The *Reformed church* (former Catholic) built in the mid 13th century, partly reconstructed after the Tatar invasion of 1717.


















































by Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Sunset upon Șaua Strungă by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Geoagiu / Algyógy, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Geoagiu / Algyógy, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*


11th century Rotonda Refromed church










by Ghid Video Turistic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *





























































by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Natural Park*

*Apuseni Natural Park*


Evantai (Fan) Waterfall and a part of Galbena Gorges










by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milky Way at Lake Bâlea, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Milky Way at Lake Bâlea, Făgăraș Mountains*











by Chirobocea Nicu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bedeleu Massif*

*Bedeleu Massif*



Shy light over mountains. by Ioan Pan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saxon heritage of Transylvania*

*Malâncrav / Malemkref (Malmkrog) / Almakerék, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


In the 2nd and 3rd photos is the Apafi Manor, while in the last 2 pictures is the Saxon fortified church.


















































Ian Burke - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Photo Taken on October 15, 2016*

*Transfăgărășan road*





DSC_1107 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Tram in Timisoara by kuknauf, on Flickr



Tram in Timisoara by kuknauf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cârța / Kerz Monastery, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Cârța / Kerz Monastery, Sibiu county, Transylvania *


Founded in 1203 and disbanded in 1494, it was the richest, most powerful and important Catholic monastery in Transylvania. The present church, integrally preserved, dates from 13th century and is in Cistercian Gothic. The cloister, from 13th-16th century, is now ruined, with the exception of one tower.​








Manastirea Cisterciana - Cârţa by dansuciu71, on Flickr



Manastirea Cisterciana - Cârţa by dansuciu71, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*path*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Bugeci Mountain path by Richard Leese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*



DSC02119 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr



DSC02106 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif*































by Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*































by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*





















by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihuţa (Bârgău) / Borgó Pass*

*Tihuţa (Bârgău) / Borgó Pass*






















by Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*











by Andrei Cucu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press*

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press *


_Casa Presei Libere_ (meaning _House of the Free Press_) was the tallest building in the city between 1956 and 2007.
Construction began in 1952 and was completed in 1956. The building was named Combinatul Poligrafic Casa Scînteii "I.V.Stalin" and later Casa Scînteii (Scînteia was the name of the Romanian Communist Party's official newspaper). It was designed by the architect Horia Maicu, in the pure (albeit comparatively small-scale) style of Soviet Socialist realism, resembling the main building of the Moscow State University, and was intended to house all of Bucharest's printing presses, the newsrooms and their staff.










by Octav Dragan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Groape, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*

*Groape, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*













by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *











by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The awakening*

*Podragu ridge at sunset - Făgăraș Massif*



The awakening by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*


In the first photo is the Town Hall built in 1907 and the Saint Peter of Alcantara Roman-Catholic church (former Franciscan Monastery) built between 1742-1758, the towers were added in 1878). In the second pic is the Armenian-Catholic Cathedral (1748-1804) - the main landmark of the town


Gherla - Neuschloss by Werner Funk, on Flickr



Gherla - Neuschloss armenische Kirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șintereag / Somkerék, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Șintereag / Somkerék, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*


The Reformed church built in the 14th century


Sintereag - Simkragen by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*



Arad, Romania, September 2016 by hectorlo, on Flickr




Arad, Romania, September 2016 by hectorlo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului foothills*

*Piatra Craiului foothills*



Piatra Craiului foothills by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi foothills*



Bucegi foothills by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn landscape in Chiuzbaia, Land of Maramureș*

*Autumn landscape in Chiuzbaia, Land of Maramureș*



schitul chiuzbaia by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*

*Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*



Transalpina snake road by Richard Leese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Bușteni, Prahova county, Muntenia*



it's now or never by sincerelyelaysa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania* 



Sibiu cityscape by Richard Leese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest: Asmita Gardens residential complex*


At 92.2 m, the 24 floor tower T3 (the yellow one) is the tallest residential building in Romania


autumn by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Fortifications of Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *​


Brașov, Turnul Lemnarului en de Bastionul Postăvarilor, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Iezer Mountains*

*Autumn in Iezer Mountains​*

Targului river by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



Targului river by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr



Autumn in Iezer Mts. by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Inside the Romanian Athenaeum*

*Bucharest: Inside the Romanian Athenaeum*





Bucharest 2016 by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Traditions Museum Codlea by dansuciu71, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*



















by Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*Giumalău Mountains*





























































by Vasile Palaghioi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buza / Búza, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Buza / Búza, Cluj county, Transylvania* 











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arieș Valley, Apuseni Mountains*

*Arieș Valley, Apuseni Mountains*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petrinzel / Kispetri, Land of Călata*

*Petrinzel / Kispetri, Land of Călata*











by Ţara Călatei - Kalotaszeg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Székely Land*

*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Székely Land*











by Fodor Istvan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*











by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bălan / Balánbánya, Székely Land*

*Bălan / Balánbánya, Székely Land*


and Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains












Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*











by Costel Ciobanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*











by Alex Pers​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *











by Alex Pers​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Fagaras by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Water reflection of Făgăraș citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Water reflection of Făgăraș citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania* 



Untitled by judi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov20120919093 by teamgrayduck, on Flickr



Brasov20120919086a by teamgrayduck, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frozen Black Sea in Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Frozen Black Sea in Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja *



Constanta - Black Sea frozen by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Olt Defile*

*Olt Defile*



Lacul Turnul by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Black Sea in Mangalia / Mankalya, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*The Black Sea in Mangalia / Mankalya, Constanța county, Dobruja*



Mangalia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Cuejdel, Stânișoara Mountains*

*Cuejdel Lake, Stânișoara Mountains*


Cuejdel Lake was “born” on the river Cuejdel and is the biggest natural dam lake in Romania, located in the Stânișoara Mountains at 25 km from Piatra Neamț, in the village Gârcina.
The lake has its origins in a landfall that started in 1978 and ended in 1991. In the last stage took form the natural dam that blocked the entire valley and lead to the formation of the lake.


Lake Cuejdel, Neamt County, Romania by Constantin Florea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*

*Turnu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia *



Turnu Monastery by Luana, on Flickr



the light inside us by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Tram in Timisoara by kuknauf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif seen form Rarău Mountains*

*Ceahlău Massif seen form Rarău Mountains*













by Jeno Major​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*











by Alex Pers Photohraphy​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn afternoon in Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Autumn afternoon in Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*













by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundu Moldovei, Bukovina*

*Fundu Moldovei, Bukovina*


Obcina Feredeu Mountain (left) , Obcina Mestecăniș (right)




















by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

*Vâlcan Mountains*











by Matei Romulus
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*













by Matei Romulus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*


Pietrele Doamnei (Lady's Rocks) protected area












by Jeno Major​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*Dâmbovicioara, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*



Autumn by Betino Miclea, on Flickr



Autumn by Betino Miclea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians *



Vulcanii noroiosi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View from Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*

*View from Transalpina road, Parâng Mountains*



View from Transalpina road, Romania by Gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Mogoșoaia Palace, Ilfov county, Muntenia* 



Mogosoaia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Palatul Mogosoaia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*


Crișul Repede (Sebes-Körös) river at Șuncuiuș / Vársonkolyos


Sebes Körös by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr



Sebes Körös by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr



Sebes Körös by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Razelm and Enisala Fortress, Dobruja*

*Lake Razelm and Enisala Fortress, Dobruja *



Dobrogea by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Cetatea Enisala by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania *



The Transylvanian Saxon citadel of Rupea by periplofotografi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *


The Holy Trinity Orthodox Cathedral - It was built in the style of a Byzantine basilica, inspired by Hagia Sophia, with the main spires influenced by Transylvanian church architecture and Baroque elements. Work, coordinated by city architect Iosif Schussnig, began in 1902 and was finished in 1904, when the copper roof was done. The plan, by Virgil Nagy and Iosif Kamner of Budapest, was chosen from among designs submitted by 31 mainly Austrian and Hungarian architects.


Orthodox Cathedral, Sibiu 05/11/2016 by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bărăgan Plain*

*Bărăgan Plain *



View by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidra Lake, Parâng Mountains*

*Vidra Lake, Parâng Mountains*



Lacul Vidra by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sângeorz-Băi, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Sângeorz-Băi, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*



Sangeorz-Bai, my town by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*



Rodna Mountains peaks. Ineu, Ineut, Vf Rosu by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr



3 peaks and a sign by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr



signs from above by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania *





Rasnov,Romania. by Vasilca Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Looking of Bucegi Mountains as the sun begins to fall by cowenld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif*



Muntii Cozia - Valea Oltului by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia - Valea Oltului by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Cozia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*


At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.


Târgoviște - Centrul Vechi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Târgoviște - Mitropolia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stănișoara Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*

*Stănișoara Monastery, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*



Manastirea Stanisoara by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania *



Salt Mines Cavern by Sean*Mc*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Untitled by Erik ₪ Florin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania* 


The town is the capital of the Harghita county. According to the census of 2011, there were 37,980 people living in the city. Of this population, 81.39% are ethnic Hungarians, while 17.4% are ethnic Romanians, 0.9% are ethnic Romani and 0.33% declare other nationalities.
Roman Catholicism is the majority religion of Miercurea Ciuc, its adherents numbering 74.06% of the total population. Romanian Orthodox (14.99%), Hungarian Reformed (7.41%), and Unitarian (2.05%) adherents represent the most significant other religious groups.


Csikszereda- Miercurea Ciuc by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*



Untitled by Erik ₪ Florin, on Flickr



Untitled by Erik ₪ Florin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*Țibleș Mountains*











by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița lake, Călimani Mountains*













by Revoltatul- flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania *



Igazságügyi palotát - Palatul Justitiei — in Csikszereda. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Petőfi Sándor utca felső része — in Miercurea-Ciuc, Harghita, Romania. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Novák Cukrászda- Cofetăria Novák — in Miercurea-Ciuc, Harghita, Romania. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Márton Áron szobor — in Miercurea-Ciuc, Harghita, Romania. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Csíkszeredai Mozi — in Csikszereda. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Millenniumi templom - Biserica Mileniului — in Csikszereda. by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Tulgheș / Gyergyótölgyes, Székely Land, Transylvania *


In the second pic is a view toward Ceahlău massif


Gyergyótölgyes (Tulgheș) by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Gyergyótölgyes (Tulgheș) Ceahlău by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*



Visit Romania: Cheile Bicazului by capreoara K, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine, Székely Land, Transylvania *



Visit Romania: Praid Salt Mine by capreoara K, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sălciua, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Sălciua, Alba county, Transylvania*


In the third photo is a church in Valea Largă village


Sălciua landschap, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



254 Sălciua landschap, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


Sălciua kloosterkerk, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hercules Baths*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat *


*Băile Herculane* (Latin: *Aqua Herculis*; German: *Herkulesbad*; Hungarian: *Herkulesfürdő*; Czech: *Herkulovy Lázně*) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.

The Emperor Franz Joseph I called Herculane ''the most beautiful resort on the continent''


Visit Romania: Baile Herculane by capreoara K, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *













Sighisoara by Ali SR (Alina Radu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*


Cetățuia Monastery (1669-1672) 


Iași - Mănăstirea Cetățuia by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Cetatea Rasnov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Brasov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Brasov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Brasov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Brasov by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița river*

*Bistrița river
*


Autumn on the Bistrita river by Constantin Florea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osoi Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*Osoi Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*





















by Polaris​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*

*Autumn in Land of Lăpuș*











by Stefan Bela​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*Mehedinți Mountains*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia*

*Sarmizegetusa Regia *











Sarmizegetusa Regia , was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.




















by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











by Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*

*Grădina Zmeilor (Dragons's Garden) Natural Reserve*











by  Rares Mocan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *









































by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Moanstery, Bukovina*

*Sucevița Moanstery, Bukovina*














Sucevita Monastery by CRISTIAN IONUT ZAHARIA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania *



Pension house and kindergarten by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photos 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania* 











by Adrian Măncică​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Știucii (Pike's) Lake protected area near Săcălaia village, Transylvanian Plain*

*Știucii (Pike's) Lake protected area near Săcălaia village, Transylvanian Plain*











by Zig Zag prin România​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blaj / Balázsfalva, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Blaj / Balázsfalva, Alba county, Transylvania* 


The town (with a population of 20,630 inhabitants) is the principal religious and cultural center of the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church in Transylvania. Blaj was also a center for the Romanian Age of Enlightenment, being the founding site of the Şcoala Ardeleană (Transylvanian School) society that promoted the Roman cultural heritage of the Romanians. Blaj gained the nickname "The Little Rome".

The *Holy Trinity Greek-Catholic Cathedral* (1741-1749, towers from 1838, architects Anton Erhard Martinelli and Giovanni Battista Martinelli),in the 2nd picture is the *Archbishop's Castle*. (The castle was built in 1535 by Georgiu Bagdi, the current facades dates from 1842).

In the last 2 pictures is the *Cultural Palace*


















































The first 3 photos by Zig Zag prin România

the last 2 photos by Cosmin Dragomir​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Places of worship in Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*


*Grand Mosque* built between 1910 and 1913, architect Victor Ștefănescu 











*Dormition of the Theotokos II Orthodox church* built between 1904 and 1908. It was built in the former village Anadalchioi (now a district of Constanța)











*Transfiguration Greek church* built between 1862 and 1865










by Corneliu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif* 













by Alex Ionut Husariu​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

I can´t believe how beautiful Romania is! It's one nice surprise after another!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*













by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Maria's Rocks in Măcin Mountains*











by Mihaela-Iuliana Stancu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Mountains*

*Piatra Mare Mountains*











by Dan Mirica​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorge*

*Iron Gates Gorge*











by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











by Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Waiting for the sun to appear over the Bucegi mountains*

*Bucegi mountains*



November stillness by Besler Vitalie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*Danube Delta *












Green water by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Wild ducks flying by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Roots by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*

*Palace of Culture, Iași, Moldavia*



Palace of Culture from Iasi, Romania. by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube*

*Galați, Moldavia*



At Galati, Romania. by Prepelita Eduard Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Above the clouds by Victor Serban Huiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget, Land of Maramureș*

*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget, Land of Maramureș*


The *Memorial to the Victims of Communism and of the Resistance* hosted in the former Communist prison of Sighetu Marmației


Sighetu Marmației, in de voormalige gevangenis van Nicolae Ceauşescu, foto's van slachtoffers, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



Sighetu Marmației, in de voormalige gevangenis van Nicolae Ceauşescu, de Rouwstoet van de Slachtoffers, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve*

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve *



Râpa Roșie, badlands, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania *



View over Bran castle by Alexander Þorvaldsson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Seat Fortress of Suceava / Suczawa , Bukovina*

*The Seat Fortress of Suceava / Suczawa , Bukovina *


Suceava is the place of several medieval sites that are closely linked with the history of Principality of Moldavia. The most significant and the best preserved in time is the Seat Fortress of Suceava (Cetatea de Scaun a Sucevei) or Suceava Citadel, a medieval castle situated on the eastern edge of the contemporary city. The fortress was built during the reign of Petru II of Moldavia (1375-1391), also known as Petru Mușat, and then expanded and strengthened during the reign of Alexander I of Moldavia (1400-1432) and Stephen the Great (1457-1504). The medieval castle was part of the fortification system built in Moldavia in the late 14th century, because of the emergence of the Ottoman danger. It became strong enough to hold off an attack by Ottoman sultan Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople), in 1476.
Suceava was the capital city of the former Principality of Moldavia between 1388 and 1565. During this period, the castle served as princely residence.


100315_L1020926-1 by mamaliga mania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania* 



Turda Salt Mine. Romania. by Lyubov Duma, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Racoș extinct volcano*

*Racoș extinct volcano *



Racoș, 800.000 jaar oude vulkaankrater, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania* 


The *Lutheran Cathedral* (German: _Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche in Hermannstadt_, Romanian: _Biserica Evanghelică din Sibiu_) is the most famous Gothic-style church in Sibiu. It was built between 1371-1520. Its massive 73.34 m high steeple (built in 1494) is a landmark of the city. The four turrets situated on top of the steeple were a sign to let foreigners know that the town had the right to sentence to death












by Romania mea - Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania *


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (3)*

*Lupcina / Лупчина, Bukovina*











by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oslea Mountain*

*Oslea Mountain*











by Jim Montana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*

*Fundătura Ponorului, Șureanu Mountains*











by Minerva Vincze via Fundătura Ponorului - Inima Daciei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*











by Comsa Bogdan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*


C
âlimani Mountains, de 12 Apostelen in het Câlimani gebergte, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Romania 2016 by Henry Cohen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ghioroc / Gyorok, Arad county*

*Ghioroc / Gyorok, Arad county*



2016-11 - RO - Ghioroc by Robin Dunkel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trei Sate / Hármasfalu, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Trei Sate / Hármasfalu, Székely Land, Transylvania*


Dózsa-Barátosi Castle (18th century)


Hármasfalu / Trei Sate by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enisala fortress, Dobruja*

*Enisala fortress, Dobruja*



Enisala fortress by Konstantinous03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

*Bucegi Plateau*



Bucegi Plateau by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Canyon*

*Praid / Parajd Salt Canyon*



Parajdi Sókanyon / Canionul de Sare Praid by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*Bicaz Gorges*





Cheile Bicazului from the top by Radu B, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Leaving a beatiful view behind by Lex van D, on Flickr



View at Cabana Podragu by Lex van D, on Flickr



Way to the summit by Lex van D, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*













by George Anronachi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rădăuți, Bukovina*

*Rădăuți, Bukovina*


Pentecost Orthodox church (1927-1961)



by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transylvania*



Snowfall by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*



baia mare-vedere din turnul ștefan by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



Neglected by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia: Peleș Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia: Peleș Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia *



Peles castle by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Oltenia*











by Bogdan Danescu Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *











by EYE IN THE SKY via evenimente-primariatm​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











by Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


Photos from yesterday celebration of the National Day and the opening of the Christmas Market






























by Dan Tautan via Emil Boc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

*Bucegi Massif*











by Sebstiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunrise in Ceahlău Massif*

*Sunrise in Ceahlău Massif *













by Alexandru Dinulescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg (Stulzembrich) / Szelindek, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg (Stulzembrich) / Szelindek, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


The fortress built in the 14th century


Transylvanian castle Stolzenburg / Slimnic by Vjekoslav Karadža, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Porolissum archaeological site*

*Porolissum archaeological site*


Porolissum was an ancient Roman city in Dacia. Established as a military camp in 106 during Trajan's Dacian Wars, the city quickly grew through trade with the native Dacians and became the capital of the province Dacia Porolissensis in 124. The site is one of the largest and best-preserved archaeological sites in modern-day Romania. It is 8 km away from the modern city of Zalău, in Jac village, Creaca Commune, Sălaj County.


Moigrad Porolissum Amphittheater by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*



Székelyudvarhely / Odorheiu Secuiesc by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Winter snowscape by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Dumbrăvița, Maramureș county*

*Winter in Dumbrăvița, Maramureș county*



e iarnă în maramureș by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Biertan is one of the most important Saxon villages with fortified churches in Transylvania, having been on the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites since 1993. The Biertan fortified church was the see of the Lutheran Evangelical Bishop in Transylvania between 1572 and 1867.


Biertan by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transylvania *



Piața George Enescu by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Piața Regele Ferdinand by Raoul Pop, on Flickr



Str. Johannes Honterus by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*Apuseni Nature Park*



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr



Untitled by Tomas Vanco, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Scărița-Belioara reserve, Muntele Mare Massif*

*Scărița-Belioara reserve, Muntele Mare Massif*











by Adrian Petrisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

*Mural paintings of Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*










This monastery, built by Voivode Petru Rareș, is one of the eight monasteries in Northern Moldavia with frescoes painted on the outer walls. 
Moldovița's frescoes were painted by Toma of Suceava in *1537*. They are filled with yellow accents and are well preserved.


Moldovița klooster, beschilderde buitenmuren, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



Moldovița klooster, beschilderde buitenmuren, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Postăvarul Massif, Brasov, Romania by Vasilca Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania *



Rupea by poprostuflaga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*Țarcu Mountains*





















by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mălăiești Chalet, Bucegi Mountains*

*Mălăiești Chalet, Bucegi Mountains*













by Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*











by Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif*











by Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

* Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *













by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*Bihor Mountains*











by Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Christmas market in Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár , Transylvania*

*Christmas market in Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár , Transylvania*











by Autografo (Romulus Oprișcan)​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*



Macin Mountains by UNDP Eurasia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*


In background (far left), the Țibleș Mountains












by Gherla Info​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *











by EYE IN THE SKY​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Agapia Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*


The Agapia Monastery (Romanian: Mănăstirea Agapia) is a Romanian Orthodox nunnery located 9 km west of Târgu Neamț, in Agapia Commune, Neamţ County. It was built between 1642 and 1647 by Romanian Voivode Vasile Lupu. 
There are 7 historical monuments: ''Assumption of Mary'' wooden church built in 1780 , ''St. Ioan Bogoslov'' wooden church built in 1821 and renovated in 1977-78, ''Saints Voivods'' church built in the XVII century, the interior murals were painted by Nicolae Grigorescu - one of the most famous Romanian painters (between 1858 and 1861)., ''Nativity of the Theotokos'' chapel built in 1864, the belltower built in 1823, Cells and other constructions from XIX-XX centuries).
It is one of the biggest monasteries in Romania and if you look on the map it looks like a small village.










by Lucian Iancu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*











by Bogdan Iozon​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*













by Alexandru Dinulescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*





Red Lake reflection by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*































by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*













by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania *



Gyimesbükk / Ghimeș-Făget by lraul06, on Flickr



Gyimesbükk / Ghimeș-Făget by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bogata Pass, Perșani Mountains*

*Bogata Pass, Perșani Mountains*













by Calin Stan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Criț / Detschkrets (Kreuzdorf) / Szászkeresztúr, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Criț / Detschkrets (Kreuzdorf) / Szászkeresztúr, Brașov county, Transylvania*


The church was built in 1814 in Neoclassical stlye












by The Drone.ro - Flimari aeriene​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*


It is the capital city of Arad County, historically situated in the regions of Crişana, and having recently extended on the left bank of the Mureș river, in Banat region.
The city has a population of 159,704, making it the 12th largest city in Romania. Arad is the third largest city in the western Romania, behind Timișoara and Oradea.










by Francisc Kovacs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*











by Annelise Floroian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*The road between Ocna Șugatag and Budești, Land of Maramureș*


In background - the Gutâi Mountains










by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania*











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Cernica Monastery, Ilfov county, Muntenia *











by Dan Alexandru Mirică​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dumbrăveni / Eppeschdorf /Erzsébetváros, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Dumbrăveni / Eppeschdorf /Erzsébetváros, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Armenian-Catholic church built between 1766-1791


Armenian-Catholic Church by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 













by Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cisnădioara / Michelsberg, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Cisnădioara / Michelsberg, Sibiu county, Transylvania* 


Saint Michael fortified church (1176 - 1223)



















by Dragos Asaftei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


The Serb Orthodox Episcopal Palace, built between 1745 – 1747, the facade was reconstructed in between 1905-1906 by architect László Székely. The palace also host a museum that shows old objects and religious books, icons from the monasteries and Serbian Orthodox churches in the region.












by Mihail Onaca​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*Vama, Bukovina*











by Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călugăreni, Gorj county, Oltenia*

*Călugăreni, Gorj county, Oltenia*


''Pițărăi'' Christmas Eve tradition




























































by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihuţa (Bârgău) / Borgó Pass*

*Tihuţa (Bârgău) / Borgó Pass*












by Vlad Ilaș​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania* 












Sighisoara, Transylvania by Daniel Simon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Sovata / Szováta, Székely Land, Transylvania* 













by Radu Dumitrescu Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*



Sunset at SKV Postavaru by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moieciu de Jos, Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Moieciu de Jos, Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Daily view by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*

*Harghita Mountains*



Hargitafürdő - Harghita-Băi by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



The Vintage by George Moga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oașa reservoir, Șureanu Mountains*

*Oașa reservoir, Șureanu Mountains*











by Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*











by András Ferencz
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania *




















by András Ferencz​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (Holzmengen) / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (Holzmengen) / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Transylvania*













by Nicu Hoandră​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (4)*

*Winter in Bukovina (4)*











by Olari Ionut Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (5)*

*Polish village of Pleșa / Plesza in Bukovina *











by Dorin Lucian Sveduneac via European Comission​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*











by Stefan Bela​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*



Untitled by Jonas Bublak, on Flickr



Untitled by Jonas Bublak, on Flickr



Untitled by Jonas Bublak, on Flickr



Untitled by Jonas Bublak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Natural Park*

*Comana Natural Park*



Sunset at Comana with pygmy cormorants in the tree by Toni Genes, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Epiphany procession in Stulpicani, Bukovina*

*Epiphany procession in Stulpicani, Bukovina*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*

*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*











by Bugheanu Vasile Doru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

*Cindrel Mountains*











by Alex Mitrea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *











by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*



Golden hour by Gabor Novak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania*

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania *





winter at Deva by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bulba Cave, Mehedinți Mountains*

*Bulba Cave, Mehedinți Mountains*











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șipote Waterfall, Trascău Mountains*

*Șipote Waterfall, Trascău Mountains*











by Claudiu Drugă​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*











by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*











by Claboo Media​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*


The *Princely Palace*, now the *History Museum*- the building was built around 1500. Initially the building was the seat of Salt Administration, later was the seat of the voivode of Transylvania. It was here where were held several diets (councils) of the voivodate.
In 1951, in the building was inaugurated the History Museum, hosting among others Roman sculptures discovered in Potaissa (Dacian-Roman municipium that was the ancestor of the medieval city)




















by Oancia Iulian, Acăprăriţei Elena - Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania *











by Cristian Resiga​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Criș / Kreisch (Keresd), Mureș county, Transyvania*

*Criș / Kreisch (Keresd), Mureș county, Transyvania*


*The Bethlen Castle *












by Catalin Necula Photographer​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicăjel Valley, Hășmaș Mountains*

*Bicăjel Valley, Hășmaș Mountains*











by Catalin Necula Photographer​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Roman, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Roman, Neamț county, Moldavia*


*The Armenian church (1609)*










by Catalin Necula Photographer​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vânătările Ponorului Limestone Reserve, Trascău Mountains*

*Vânătările Ponorului Limestone Reserve, Trascău Mountains*













by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan road*

*Transfăgărășan road
*


Mountain and road by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Sprie / Felsőbánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Sprie / Felsőbánya, Maramureș county*











by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*











by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rooster's Comb, Guâi / Gutin Mountains*

*Rooster's Comb, Guâi / Gutin Mountains* 











by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Steam Locomotive Mueum in Reșița / Resicabánya / Reschitz, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Steam Locomotive Mueum in Reșița / Resicabánya / Reschitz, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*



Most Powerful Steam Locomotive In Romania by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



In the Abyss by cowenld, on Flickr



Bucegi Vista by cowenld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina (6)*

*Cacica / Kaczyka, Bukovina*



Cacica - winter landscape by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

*Buzău Mountains*



Romanian Winter Landscape by ISon Team, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Omu Chalet, Bucegi Moutains*

*Omu Chalet, Bucegi Moutains*



Omu hut in Bucegi mountains by cowenld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania* 



color spot in Sibiu by UE-Photography - urban exploration & travel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wisents Reserve in Slivuț forest near Hațeg*

*Wisents Reserve in Slivuț forest near Hațeg*



IMGP5011.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr



IMGP5022.jpg by Andr3i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grohotiş Mountains*

*Grohotiş Mountains*



MTB Grohotis Mountains 1 by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Mountains*

*Piatra Mare Mountains*



piatra mare0039 by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*



Frozen world by Gabor Novak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania* 



Hungarian town Csíksomlyó, Transylvania, Romania by Bálint Ferenc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *





























































by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*





















by Alexandru George​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania *


Sic is a village in Transylvanian Plain (in Romanian: Câmpia Transilvaniei, in Hungarian: Mezőség), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox. 
From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively in Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.










by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Șirnea, Brașov county, Transylvania*











by Costin Fetic​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube at Eșelnița, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Danube at Eșelnița, Mehedinți county, Banat*











by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania *


before the sunrise










by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prahova Valley*

*Prahova Valley*











by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *













by Ciprian Deleu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coștila Peak, Bucegi Mountains*

*Coștila Peak, Bucegi Mountains*













by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*











by Lazarescu R. Catalin​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Ploiesti, Prahova county*

*Winter*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 











by Sentiment Codlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 











by Sentiment Codlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Winter in Bucharest by roger_popa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*Vidraru Reservoir*



Barajul Vidraru by Mada, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania*











by Sentiment Codlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caraiman Peak (2.384 m), Bucegi Massif*

*Caraiman Peak (2.384 m), Bucegi Massif *


The *Heroes' Cross* monument built between 1926 and 1928 on Caraiman Peak at an altitude of 2,291 m. It has a height of 36 metres (118 ft) and the nearest town is Buşteni. The monument is the tallest summit cross in the world situated at such an altitude, as recognized in 2014 by Guinness World Records.










 ​
by Sentiment Codlea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Land of Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Land of Maramureș *











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


*Cetățuia (Citadel) hill* - my photo


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*


The *Franciscan monastery* was founded in 1442 by John Hunyadi, future governor of Hungary (1446–1452).
The present church's construction started in 1802 in late baroque style and the construction procedure with the interiors lasted 72 years. The foundation of the old monastery founded by John Hunyadi was used to erect the new building. The two-tower church has a 12-meter-high aisle which hosts magnificent paintings by Italian and Hungarian painters; the organ, re-built by Johannes Caioni, and the wooden-sculpture figure of the Virgin Mary, known as the Weeping Mary, in the main altar both count for a masterpiece.
It is *the most important Roman Catholic pilgrimage center in Transylvania*, also *the church is one of the 4 churches in Romania with the title ''Minor Basilica''*.




Csíkszereda - Csíksomlyó Panorama - Eastern Transylvania by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Csíkszereda - Csíksomlyó - Eastern Transylvania by Botond Buzas, on Flickr



Csíkszereda - Csíksomlyó - Eastern Transylvania by Botond Buzas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 





Brasov by Vasilca Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Timisoara - Iosefin by sunset by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - Union Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania *


Saint Margaret Church (1488, the tower completed in 1550)












by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*





















by Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











by Dana Buzoianu









 ​​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Domașnea, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Domașnea, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*











by Janeta Sandutu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges*

*Olteț Gorges*











by Ioana Sirbu-Radu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*


The *Train Station (1913)*










by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*











by Raducu Florin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*











by Maya Maceka​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina road*

*Transalpina road*



Romania by Hello Big World, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorges*

*Iron Gates Gorge*



Nagy-Kazán-szoros by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăgășani vineyards, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Drăgășani vineyards, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*



Podgoria Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



Podgoria Dragasani by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











by Ioan Stoenica​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat* 


Băile Herculane (Latin: Aqua Herculis; German: Herkulesbad; Hungarian: Herkulesfürdő; Czech: Herkulovy Lázně) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.

The Emperor Franz Joseph I called Herculane ''the most beautiful resort on the continent''










by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*

* Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park *




















by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Semenic Mountains*

*Semenic Mountains*





















by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*Cerna Valley*











by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

*Brăila, Muntenia *


















  

by Qew Octavian Qew​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք (Hayakaghak) / Armenopolis*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք (Hayakaghak) / Armenopolis*


The reflection in a puddle of the *Armenian-Catholic Cathedral* (1748-1804)










by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*Vlădeasa Mountains*











by Lazar Ioan Ovidiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*































by Dan Cristian Mihăilescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia: Peleș Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia: Peleș Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia* 


It is a Neo-Renaissance castle in the Carpathian Mountains, near Sinaia, in Prahova County, Romania, on an existing medieval route linking Transylvania and Wallachia, built between 1873 and 1914. Its inauguration was held in 1883.It was built to serve as a *summer residence for the Royal family of Romania*.












by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*









































by Adrian Olaru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Night scene in Comandău / Kommandó, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Night scene in Comandău / Kommandó, Székely Land, Transylvania*





Night scene in Comandau, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cheile Grădiștei Resort, Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Cheile Grădiștei Resort, Piatra Craiului Mountains*























by Mary590(mariadespina) - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Penteleu Massif*

*Penteleu Massif*



Tura cu Manolo pe Vf. Penteleu prin Valea Milea, Golul Miclaus, Saua Caseria, Muntele Viforata si coborare pe la Statia meteo pe Valea Cernatului by I C, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Tentativa esuata de Vf. Negoiu prin Piciorul Lespezi (Piscu Negru, cota 1.200-Stana din Lespezi-Piciorul Lespezilor pana la saritoarea de la 2.285m si retur din cauza viscolului foarte puternic) - 27 Dec 2016 by I C, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*

*Harghita Mountains*



Sunday trip by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter by Claud_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 











by Eye in the Sky​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bigăr Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*Bigăr Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park *











by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amnaș / Hamlesch, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Amnaș / Hamlesch, Sibiu county, Transylvania* 













by Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *


The *Stephen's Tower* (1499, expanded in the mid-19th century) and the *Nativity of St. John the Baptist Church* (1497-1498)










by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif *











by annelisefloroian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


*Babos Palace* (1889-1890) - my photo 


Cluj-Napoca - Babos Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Oltenia*


Nicolae Romanescu Park, The Suspended Bridge was built in 1901–1902


winter bridge by Luana, on Flickr



the guards by Luana, on Flickr



the bridge by Luana, on Flickr



the swan by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jiu Valley*

*Jiu Valley*



simplicity by Luana, on Flickr



the fence by Luana, on Flickr



running clouds by Luana, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Postăvarul Massif*

*Postăvarul Massif*











by Adi Maraloi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat*

*Lugoj / Lugos / Lugosch, Timiș county, Banat *











by Teodoriu Ovid​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Doman Lake near Reșița*

*Doman Lake near Reșița*











by Alina Zaliznea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ski Resort in Văliug / Franzdorf, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Ski Resort in Văliug / Franzdorf, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*


Semenic Mountains










by Teodoriu Ovid​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Carol Park*

*Bucharest: Carol Park*













by Teodoriu Ovid​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gârliștei Gorge*

*Gârliștei Gorge, Semenic-Caraș Gorge National Park*































by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șușara Gorge, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*Șușara Gorge, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park *











by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Carașova / Karaševo, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Carașova / Karaševo, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

According to the 2011 census in Romania, the population of Carașova commune comprises 78.28% Croats, 7.58% Romanians, 6.93% others (presumably declared Krashovani), and 5.6% Romani. Most of the inhabitants of the commune (92.54%) are Roman Catholics.










by Ciprian Floare​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *











by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalău / Zilah, Sălaj county, Crișana*

*Zalău / Zilah, Sălaj county, Crișana*


The *Reformed church* built between 1904-1907




















by Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif
*










by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*











by Florentin18 - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*



Beautiful Romania - Ciucas at sunset by Arminio Andrei, on Flickr



Beautiful Romania - Ciucas by Arminio Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains*

*Székely's Rock, Trascău Mountains *





Piatra Secuiului by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Vf Lespezi_15_21 ian 2017_vedere asupra traseului by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Vf Lespezi_14_21 ian 2017_taifas la 2500 de metri by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Vf Lespezi_09_21 ian 2017_Negoiu 01 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Vf Lespezi_10_21 ian 2017_Portita Caltunului si Negoiu by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Vf Lespezi_07_21 ian 2017_curcubeul alb 02 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr



Vf Lespezi_03_21 ian 2017_schiori by Valentin Groza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dobrogea Gorges*

*Dobrogea Gorges*



cheile dobrogei 01 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*


Tram passing by the wall of Golia Monastery


Iasi 2016 (Romania) by Jon Hoogendijk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia: Pelișor Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia: Pelișor Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia *


Part of the same complex as the larger castle of Peleş (Pelișor meaning 'the little Peleș'), it was built in *1899–1902* by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand (son of Carol's brother Leopold von Hohenzollern) and Ferdinand's consort Queen Marie.










by Mary590(mariadespina) - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Siriu, Buzău River valley*

*Lake Siriu, Buzău River valley*











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău, Muntenia*

*Buzău, Muntenia *


The *Communal Palace* (1899-1903, architect Alexandru Săvulescu)












by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sărata-Monteoru spa resort, Buzău county, Muntenia*

*Sărata-Monteoru spa resort, Buzău county, Muntenia*


The spa resort was built in the late 19th century by Grigore Constantinescu-Monteoru.

*Monteoru Family Villa* (1888, architect Eduard Honzik)










by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pogány Castle in Păclișa, Land of Hațeg (Hunedoara county), Transylvania*

*Pogány Castle in Păclișa, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*











by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*


The first 3 pictures are taken from Coștila Peak (the highest natural point at 2,490 m), the cross is at an altitude of 2,291 m, on Caraiman Peak. The last picture is taken from the cross towards Coștila Peak.









































by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Mariei Waterfall, Retezat Mountains*

*Valea Mariei Waterfall, Retezat Mountains*











by Cristian Resiga​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*Sihăstria Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia *


Situated on Secu Valley, upstream of Secu Monastery, Sihăstria was founded in 1655. There are two churches, the old one from 1824.
In late 20th century, the monastery was the spiritual capital of Romania and the main pilgrimage destination throughout the year, because of the fame of a spiritual father, Cleopa Ilie, who died in 1998. Is still considered the most influential monastic community in Romania and the biggest male monastery in country, with over 150 monks.










by Sorin Onsior​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârzava / Csíkborzsova, Székely Land (Harghita county), Transylvania*

*Bârzava / Csíkborzsova, Székely Land, Transylvania*











by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


my photo 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cufoaia, Land of Lăpuș (Maramureș county), Transylvania*

*Cufoaia, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*













by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vânători-Neamț Natural Park*

*Vânători-Neamț Natural Park*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldova River near Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

*Moldova River near Câmpulung Moldovenesc*











by Tudor Gabriel Dominte​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prislop Pass, Rodna Mountains*

*Prislop Pass, Rodna Mountains*











by Costel Rotari​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press*

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press *


Casa Presei Libere (meaning House of the Free Press) was the tallest building in the city between 1956 and 2007.
Construction began in 1952 and was completed in 1956. The building was named Combinatul Poligrafic Casa Scînteii "I.V.Stalin" and later Casa Scînteii (Scînteia was the name of the Romanian Communist Party's official newspaper). It was designed by the architect Horia Maicu, in the pure (albeit comparatively small-scale) style of Soviet Socialist realism, resembling the main building of the Moscow State University, and was intended to house all of Bucharest's printing presses, the newsrooms and their staff.

Press House by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

*Gilău Mountains
*


Gyalui-havasok / Munții Gilăului by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


Over 40,000 people marching on the streets of the city. Here: Horea street










by Lucian Nuță​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *


Over 40,000 people in the Victory Square










by Jichici Cătalin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*


Over 25,000 people










by Silvana Armat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Alba (White Valley), Bucegi Mountains*

*Valea Alba (White Valley), Bucegi Mountains*













by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Transylvania*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*











by Lazarescu R. Catalin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorge*

*Iron Gates Gorge
*










by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pruncea Waterfall on Cașoca river, Buzău Mountains*

*Pruncea Waterfall on Cașoca river, Buzău Mountains*











by Sebastaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*Țibleș Mountains*













by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: 300,000 people lighting the Victory Square*

*Bucharest*













by Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*





















by Marius Podină​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stana / Sztána, Land of Călata (Sălaj county), Transylvania*

*Stana / Sztána, Land of Călata (Sălaj county), Transylvania*





















by Cosmin Giurgiu - Ţara Călatei - Kalotaszeg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vânâtările Ponorului reserve, Trascău Mountains*

*Vânâtările Ponorului reserve, Trascău Mountains*











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya, Maramureș county*











by Marius Podină​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorge*

*Turda Gorge*











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valley in Retezat Mountains*

*Valley in Retezat Mountains*



Valley in Retezat Mountains by Hattifnattar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Gozna, Semenic Mountains*

*Lake Gozna, Semenic Mountains*











by Alina Zaliznea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*











by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Massif*

*Vlădeasa Massif*











by Adrian Petrisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Clăbucet ski slope, Predeal resort, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

*Clăbucet ski slope, Predeal resort, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*



resting in the sun by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr



final touches for skiing by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia*

*Cetățuia Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia *



Biserica din lemn, Cetățuia, Argeș by Mike Turcu, on Flickr



Mountains Cetatuia by Mike Turcu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

*Vulcan Mountain*











by Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mihăileni / Csikszentmihály, Székely Land (Harghita county), Transylvania*

*Mihăileni / Csikszentmihály, Székely Land, Transylvania*



RO - Mihăileni - R 5201 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorge*

*Turda Gorge*



ro-18 by berndkonfuzius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania* 











Romania Biertan Fortified Church by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania* 











_MG_8842-HDR.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania* 



Romanian adventures 2014 by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciumani / Gyergyócsomafalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Ciumani / Gyergyócsomafalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*


The Roman-Catholic church, 1875-1879, Neo-Gothic style


Ciumani Csomafalva Harghita Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Romanian adventures 2014 by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*



The Bucegi Moutains-Romania by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania* 



Sibiu, Romania by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


Photos taken from the tower of St Michael Roman-Catholic church. The tower is open for public only one time a year during the Hungarian Cultural Days, in late August.


Cluj-Napoca, Romania by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca, Romania by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca, Romania by Jirka Svoboda, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina *










Humor Monastery located in Mănăstirea Humorului, about 5 km north of the town of Gura Humorului, Romania. It is a monastery for nuns dedicated to the Dormition of Virgin Mary, or Theotokos. It was constructed in 1530 by Voievod Petru Rareş and his chancellor Teodor Bubuiog. The monastery was built over the foundation of a previous monastery that dated from around 1415. The Humor monastery was closed in 1786 and was not reopened until 1990.

The church has been inscribed by UNESCO on its list of World Heritage Sites, as one of the Painted churches of Moldavia.


Humor Monastery 1530 by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr



Humor Monastery by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr



Humor Monastery by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr



Humor Monastery by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr



Humor Monastery by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Țurțudanu Peak (563 m), Cozia National Park*

*Țurțudanu Peak (563 m), Cozia National Park *



20170225161056 by Andrew72nd, on Flickr



Turtudanu by Andrew72nd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brețcului Mountains*

*Brețcului Mountains*



Berecki-havasok / Munții Brețcului by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*



Kézdivásárhely / Târgu Secuiesc by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Darvari Skete in Bucharest*

*Darvari Skete in Bucharest*


Built in 1834 by Mihail Darvari and his wife, Elena. The Saints Constantine and Helena church was restored between 1933-1934 by the grandson of Mihail, the interior was painted by Iosif Keber. The skete was closed by the Communist authorities in 1959 and the monks were moved to Cernica Monastery. It was reopened in 1996.


Bucharest - Schitul Dârvari by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr



Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*



Constanta by Rauta Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

From the previous page - Darvari Skete in Bucharest​


*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*


The bridge was opened on October 18, 1897. During the First World War (1916), the main span of the bridge was completely destroyed, but the whole structure was reconstructed in 1946. 
The viaduct is 264 m in length with the main span of 101.76 m being constructed out of reinforced concrete.




480 004 H-START by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Colibița, Călimani Mountains*

*Lake Colibița, Călimani Mountains*



Colibita Lake [Romania] by Bianca Balan, on Flickr



Colibita Lake [Romania] by Bianca Balan, on Flickr



Colibita Lake [Romania] by Bianca Balan, on Flickr



Colibita Lake [Romania] by Bianca Balan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania 
*

The Evangelical Church built in 14th century, remodeled in 1563 in Renaissance style. The spire is 75 m tall.


Bistrit by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Fântânele, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Piatra Fântânele, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*





Transylvania by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

*Hășmaș Mountains*



Hasmas by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași National Theatre, Moldavia*

*Iași National Theatre, Moldavia*


The National Theatre built between 1894 and 1896 by Viennese architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer, who designed several theatres and palaces across Europe, including the theatres in: Cluj-Napoca, Oradea, Timișoara and Chernivtsi.




National Theater of Iasi by Mike B., on Flickr



Neational Theater in Iasi by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



Ceauhlau Mt, (Carpathians) by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*



Rodnei Mt. Refuge by Mike B., on Flickr



Rodnei Mt. by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miclești, Vaslui county, Moldavia*

*Miclești, Vaslui county, Moldavia*



Miclesti, Vaslui County by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania* 











Saxon Village Viscri by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Saxon Village Viscri by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Saxon Village Viscri by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Saxon Village Viscri by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vama Veche resort, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Vama Veche resort, Constanța county, Dobruja *



Vama Veche by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Vama Veche by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Sibiu by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Transfăgărășan by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Snagov Monastery and Lake, Ilfov county, Muntenia*

*Snagov Monastery and Lake, Ilfov county, Muntenia*



Snagov Monstery by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Tomb of Vlad Dracul Tepes - Dracula by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Lake Snagov by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Merry Cemetery in Săpânța, Land of Maramureș*

*Merry Cemetery in Săpânța, Land of Maramureș*


It is famous for its colourful tombstones with naïve paintings describing, in an original and poetic manner, the persons that are buried there as well as scenes from their lives. The Merry Cemetery became an open-air museum and a national tourist attraction. The cemetery's origins are linked with the name of Stan Ioan Pătraş, a local artist who sculpted the first tombstone crosses, started the tradition of colorful wood crosses. In 1935, Pătraș carved the first epitaph in 1935 and in the 1960s, there were more than 800 of such oak wood crosses. 


The Merry Cemetery by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cișmigiu Park in Bucharest*

*Cișmigiu Park in Bucharest*



Bucharest by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Trekking around Magura by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 


The Black church


Brasov by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Durău Ski resort, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Durău Ski resort, Neamț county, Moldavia*



Durau Mountain Resort by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Războieni Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*

*Războieni Monastery, Neamț county, Moldavia*



Razboieni Monastery, Neamt County by Mike B., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: The Choral Temple*

*Bucharest: The Choral Temple*


The Choral Temple (Romanian: Templul Coral) is a synagogue located in Bucharest, Romania. It is a copy of Vienna's Leopoldstadt-Tempelgasse Great Synagogue, which was raised in 1855-1858. It was designed by Enderle and Freiwald and built between 1857 - 1867. The synagogue was devastated by the far-right Legionaries, but was then restored after World War II, in 1945.
The main hall was recently refurbished, and re-opened in 2015.

It still hosts daily religious services in the small hall, being one of the few active synagogues in the city and in Romania.


Synagogue by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr



Synagogue by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorge*

*Bicaz Gorge*











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 



Timisoara, 2021 by Samoilescu Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura village, Brașov county, Tranyslvania*

*Măgura village, Brașov county, Tranyslvania*



Spring in Magura (Romania - Europe) by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest - Antim Street*

*Bucharest - Antim Street*



Bucharest - Antim Street by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Reșița / Resicabánya / Reschitz, Caraș-Sevein county, Banat*

*Reșița / Resicabánya / Reschitz, Caraș-Sevein county, Banat* 





Resita City by Samoilescu Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Filipeștii de Târg, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Filipeștii de Târg, Prahova county, Muntenia*


Mansion of Pană Filipescu built in the mid XVII century


IMG_7951 by Marius Augustin Popa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania* 


The fortified church built between 1493-1525. The tower was expanded in 1677.


The Lutheran Fortified Church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Târgoviște, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia* 


At the 2011 census Târgoviște had a population of 73,964, making it the 26th largest city in Romania. One of the most important cities in the history of Wallachia, it was its capital between early 15th century and 16th century.










by Alexandru Gabriel Tudor via Târgoviștea în Imagini​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia *











by Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad*

*Arad*











by Francisc Kovacs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif*











by Comsa Bogdan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera river*

*Nera river*











by WebTekus via Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Dendrological Park of Bazoșu Nou, Timiș county, Banat*

*The Dendrological Park of Bazoșu Nou, Timiș county, Banat*


Arboretum Bazoş was born with the help of Ambroży Count Louis, who was ambassador of the Austro-Hungarian Empire in the United States. Between 1909 and 1914 he arranged and populated the forest belonging to the family estate with dozens of botanical species coming from the North American continent, especially from the Arboretum of Harvard University. In 1934 it was bought by the House of State Forests and it has functioned as a Forest Research and Management Institute. 1954 received the status of scientific reserve, and in 1982 it was declared a natural monument.










by WebTekus via Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coronini, Caraș-Sevrin county, Banat*

*Coronini, Caraș-Sevrin county, Banat *


According to the 2011 census, the commune is home to 1,381 Romanians and 289 Czechs. 










by Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos (Alba county), Transylvania*

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Székely Seat of Arieș / Aranyos, Transylvania* 



Torocko by paleximage, on Flickr



Torocko by paleximage, on Flickr



Torocko by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*













by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciclovina Cave, Șureanu Mountains*

*Ciclovina Cave, Șureanu Mountains*











by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*



2016.10.31. Romania by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2016.10.31. Romania by Péter Cseke, on Flickr



2016.10.31. Romania by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *



Gated Way by Samoilescu Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lake, Eforie Nord, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Eforie Nord, Constanța county, Dobruja*



RO - Eforie Nord - 65 1133 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains* 









































by Dragos Pop​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

*Ciucaș Massif*











by Dragos Pop​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Filioara, Land of Neamț, Moldavia*

*Filioara, Land of Neamț, Moldavia*











by Antonela Şeremet​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*













by Sebastian Ionuț Vasiu - Sebastiaen​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bănița Gorge, Șureanu Mountains*

*Bănița Gorge, Șureanu Mountains*











by Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*Mehedinți Mountains*











by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târnava Mare river*

*Târnava Mare river*











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*













by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sadu, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic area (Sibiu county), Transylvania*

*Sadu, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic area, Transylvania*


Mărginimea Sibiului is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural, and historical heritage. 












by Fotografiile lui Andreas​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad fortress, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad fortress, Bihor county, Crișana *











by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicăjel Gorge, Hășmaș Mountains*

*Bicăjel Gorge, Hășmaș Mountains*













by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif* 













by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Avrig / Frek / Felek, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Avrig / Frek / Felek, Sibiu county, Transylvania*













by Jeno Major​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*











by Corneliu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beușnița Waterfall, Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park*

*Beușnița Waterfall, Nera Gorges-Beușnița National Park* 











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*Cozia Massif*



Silence by CreArtPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland (Brașov county), Transylvania*

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár, Burzenland, Transylvania* 



16.05.31.1 (Romania) by Indy Nelson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Izvorul Muntelui / Bicaz*

*Lake Izvorul Muntelui / Bicaz*



Lake Izvorul Muntelui,Bicaz,Romania by Constantin Florea, on Flickr



Lake Izvorul Muntelui (Lake Bicaz),Romania by Constantin Florea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



DSC_2538 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2565 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2560 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2554 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2597 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_2590 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Lungă / Hosszúaszó / Langenthal, Alba county, Transylvania*

*Valea Lungă / Hosszúaszó / Langenthal, Alba county, Transylvania*


The fortified church built in the XIV century, partly reconstructed between 1681-1725.


Biserica Evanghelica by Valea Lunga Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Ochiul Beiului, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*Lake Ochiul Beiului, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*



Lake Ochiul Beiului, Romania by Ana Vlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*











by Vio Oprea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului hamlet, Șureanu Mountains ("Palma lui Dumnezeu" - "The Hand of God")*

*Fundătura Ponorului hamlet, Șureanu Mountains*













by Jeno Major​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Borcut, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*

*Borcut, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*













by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania*

*Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce, Transylvania *











by Darius Cîrmaci​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











by Darius Cîrmaci​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania*

*Deva / Déva, Hunedoara county, Tranyslvania *













by Cristian Resiga​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frumoasa Reservoir*

*Frumoasa Reservoir*











by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorge*

*Iron Gates Gorge*


On the left bank is Serbia, on the right bank is Romania












by Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

*Gutâi Mountains*













by Ádám Attila​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*











by Iulian Radu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Seat Fortress of Suceava / Suczawa , Bukovina*

*The Seat Fortress of Suceava / Suczawa , Bukovina *


Suceava is the place of several medieval sites that are closely linked with the history of Principality of Moldavia. The most significant and the best preserved in time is the Seat Fortress of Suceava (Cetatea de Scaun a Sucevei) or Suceava Citadel, a medieval castle situated on the eastern edge of the contemporary city. The fortress was built during the reign of Petru II of Moldavia (1375-1391), also known as Petru Mușat, and then expanded and strengthened during the reign of Alexander I of Moldavia (1400-1432) and Stephen the Great (1457-1504). The medieval castle was part of the fortification system built in Moldavia in the late 14th century, because of the emergence of the Ottoman danger. It became strong enough to hold off an attack by Ottoman sultan Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople), in 1476.
Suceava was the capital city of the former Principality of Moldavia between 1388 and 1565. During this period, the castle served as princely residence.










by Florian Crs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Patriarchal Palace*

*Bucharest: Patriarchal Palace*


The building that is today the Patriarchal Palace was built under Constantin Șerban and was intended to house the monastery’s starets. After 1688, when Radu Leon named the monastery the country’s metropolitan cathedral, the old palace was rebuilt; over time, it was expanded and new wings were added. Between 1932 and 1935 the architect Gheorghe Simotta added a new section to the palace, today its main area, which includes a large throne room, chancelleries, the Patriarch’s apartment and several other rooms.


Patriarchal Palace - Bucharest, Romania by Ava Babili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania* 


my photo  


Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *


my photos 


Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*

*Iezer-Păpușa Mountains*



Sunset beauty by Vlad Bogdan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania *



Romania #3 Brasov by P M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press*

*Bucharest: House of the Free Press* 


Casa Presei Libere (meaning House of the Free Press) was the tallest building in the city between 1956 and 2007.










bu Nick Pandev - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*



Piatra Craiului, Romania by Ana Vlad, on Flickr



Piatra Craiului, Romania by Ana Vlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Bicaz (Izvorul Muntelui)*

*Lake Bicaz (Izvorul Muntelui)*



From Calugareni Countryside By Enache Armand Iustinian Photography - Romania Sony RX 100 F/5,6 1/800 sec. ISO 100 Focala 10 mm 27.July.2014 – Calugareni - Neamt – Romania by Enache Armand Iustinian, on Flickr​


----------



## Razvan Iulian (Jan 4, 2016)

*Constanta*

*Seafront*










https://www.facebook.com/orangehub​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *











by Frederik Buchleitner - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gilău Reservoir*

*Gilău Reservoir*



House at the Lake by Jens Unger, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Fortezza di Rasnov by Francesca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*Bucegi Mountains*





Bucegi mountains, Romania by Ana Vlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

*Gutâi Mountains*




tavaszodik a Rozsályon / early spring on the Igniş top by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bavna Forest Nature Reserve*

*Bavna Forest Nature Reserve*



mocsaras erdőrész / swampy forest by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*



Casino by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Schäsbrich / Segesvár, Transylvania* 



PdG2016tour_Romania_7312471 by Peter de Graaf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Argeș Gorges*

*Argeș Gorges* 




DSC01193 by Andrew Grzegorek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*



DSC_0012 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_0041 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_0026 by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_0024-Pano by Petru, on Flickr



DSC_0010 by Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Suceava, Bukovina*

*Suceava, Bukovina*










*Saint John the New Monastery* was built between 1514 and 1522, the monastery church is one of eight buildings that make up the churches of Moldavia UNESCO World Heritage Site. The monastery church served as metropolitan cathedral of Moldavia until 1677 and, since 1991, it serves as the cathedral of the Archdiocese of Suceava and Rădăuți. 




DSC01383 by Andrew Grzegorek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

*Vulcan Mountain*











by Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## marcomrc (Jun 11, 2013)

Statue of King Decebal on the Danube Canyon, Romania


free image hosting


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Mirecurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda, Székely Land, Transylvania *



Hometown  by aditeslo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Reformed church of Tonciu / Tacs / Tatsch, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Reformed church of Tonciu / Tacs / Tatsch, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*



IMG_0951 by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



Inner battles by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*Vidraru Reservoir *













by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Găina Mountain*

*Găina Mountain *































by Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Babadag*

*Lake Babadag*











by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Voinești, Iași county, Moldavia*

*Voinești, Iași county, Moldavia
*










by Caesar's​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saxon heritage of Transylvania*

*Iacobeni / Jakosdref (Jacobsdorf), Sibiu county, Transylvania*













by Nicu Hoandră​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Zarand, Transylvania*

*Spring in Land of Zarand, Transylvania *













by Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Defile*

*Clisura Dunării (Danube Defile)*


The area includes the municipality of Orşova and the town of Moldova Nouă, as well as several communes (Socol, Pojejena, Coronini, Gârnic, Sicheviţa, Berzasca, Sviniţa, Dubova, Eşelniţa, Iloviţa, and Brezniţa-Ocol).
The Romanian name is Defileul Dunării. River Danube is called Dunărea in Romanian. The sometimes used local name clisura derives from Serbian; Klisura means "pass", "gorge", "gate" and "sharp rock" in Serbian. It is derived from the Greek kleisoura, which in turn derives from the Latin clausura, meaning "closed entity", ide est "monastery, castle, fort".






























by Web Tekus via Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piule-Iorgovanu Mountains*

*Piule-Iorgovanu Mountains*



















































by Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolboci Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains*

*Bolboci Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains*











by Sorin Toma - SorinToma.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ridge of Vulcan Mountain*

*Ridge of Vulcan Mountain*











by Sorin Toma - SorinToma.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran - Moieciu area*

*Bran - Moieciu area*











by Sorin Toma - SorinToma.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ridge of Piatra Craiului Massif*

*Ridge of Piatra Craiului Massif*











by Sorin Toma - SorinToma.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad, Crișana*

*Arad, Crișana*











by Francisc Kovacs​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania *


Construction of the fortress began in 1310, over an old wooden and clay fortification of XII century. The purpose of the building was preeminently strategic, more precisely to defend the southern Transylvania by the Tatars and Ottoman incursions. The fortress was expanded in the early XVI century by Ștefan Mailat.


DSC06547 by Dmitriy Ivanov, on Flickr



DSC06559 by Dmitriy Ivanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorge*

*Turda Gorge*





Cheile-Turzii by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figa, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

*Figa, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*


In backdrop, the Țibleș Mountains




Transylvania by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View from Mogoașa Peak, Gutâi Mountains*

*View from Mogoașa Peak, Gutâi Mountains*



Vârful Mogoșa by Emil Burzo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*





Piotrosu Rodnei by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Elisabeta Palace*

*Bucharest: Elisabeta Palace*


It is a palace on Kiseleff Road, Bucharest, built in 1936, is the official residence in Romania of the Romanian Royal Family where Crown Princess Margareta and her husband Prince Radu currently reside.
The Palace was designed in 1930 by the architect Duiliu Marcu and built in 1936 for Princess Elisabeth, the daughter of the late King Ferdinand I and wife Queen Marie and also aunt of King Michael who was forced to abdicate on December 30, 1947.


HRH The Prince of Wales Official Visit to Romania by UK in Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*Râșnov / Rosenau / Rozsnyó citadel, Burzenland, Transylvania *



Rasnov Citadel Series, Transylvania, Romania by Will Binks, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Canyon*

*Bicaz Canyon*



Bicaz Canyon. Romania by Ionut, on Flickr



Bicaz Canyon. Romania by Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



Cheile Turzii, Romania by Baubec Izzet, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*





Victory Square by Arminio Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Şuşman Cave, Vlădeasa Massif*

*Şuşman Cave, Vlădeasa Massif*



Susman Cave by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*



Under The Bridge by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda Salt Mine, Cluj county, Transylvania*



transylvania2017-4843 by PaHu61, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *


The *City Hall* was built between 1902-1903 in place of the old building of the roman-catholic bishop after the plans and under the direct guidance of Rimanoczy Kalman.
On the right side there is the clock-tower high of 50 m. The mechanism of the clock, 100 years old, still functions.




Oradea: Primaria by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 


Ascension of Our Lord *Serbian Orthodox Cathedral* (1744-1747, baroque style) 


Timisoara: Catedrala Ortodoxă Sârbă (back) by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Timisoara : Catedrala Ortodoxă Sârbă by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr



Timisoara : Catedrala Ortodoxă Sârbă by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia*


The Casino, 1912-1913, architect Petre Antonescu




Sinaia: Casinul by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați, Moldavia*

*Galați, Moldavia*


Dunărea de Jos University building, built between 1911 and 1913 (then, thhe Palace of Justice), architects Grigore Cerchezi and Anton Vârnav










by Aero Team​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dobrogea Gorges*

*Dobrogea Gorges*











by Serhat Ismail​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*




















by Ioana Brănișteanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Natural Park*

*Comana Natural Park*































by Mihai Orboiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley steam train, Land of Maramureș*

*Vaser Valley steam train, Land of Maramureș*











by Mihai Răducanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains
*












by Spinu Nicu via Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*













by Claboo Media​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Veseud / Tsît (Zied), Sibiu county, Transylvania*

*Veseud / Tsît (Zied), Sibiu county, Transylvania*













by Manu Ivanciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fortress of Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Fortress of Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*



Saschiz-Keisd Festung Ruine by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The fortified church of Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*The fortified church of Codlea / Zeiden / Feketehalom, Burzenland, Transylvania 
*



Ghimbav-Weidenbach Wehrkirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rocks formations in Măcin Mountains*

*Rocks formations in Măcin Mountains*



Rocks formations in Dobrogea, Tulcea county, Romania by Lucian Bolca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*Red Lake
*










by Gábor Kószó - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saints Archangels church in Gurasada, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

*Saints Archangels church in Gurasada, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*



Gurasada Biserica by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maria Radna Monastery in Lipova / Lippa, Arad county, Crișana*

*Maria Radna Monastery in Lipova / Lippa, Arad county, Crișana*


the church is one of the 4 minor basilicas in the country


Manastirea Maria Radna by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia: Peleș Royal Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia*

*Sinaia: Peleș Royal Castle, Prahova county, Muntenia *



Peleș Castle by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nera Gorges*

*Nera Gorges*



063_IMG_0933.CR2 by Norbert Pal Gaspar, on Flickr



IMG_20170430_145323 by Norbert Pal Gaspar, on Flickr



018_IMG_0690.CR2 by Norbert Pal Gaspar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 


Cetățuia de Strajă (Citadel of The Guard) built in the mid 16th century and almost entirely rebuilt in 1625, after a fire in 1618. The four bastions at the corners were built in 1630.









Cetatea Brașovia by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timeless Transylvania*

*Timeless Transylvania*


205913031​


Transylvania 20170504 143149.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 



Brasov 20170502 161724.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sucevița Moanstery, Bukovina*

*Sucevița Moanstery, Bukovina *












Moldavia 20170430 123654.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

* Maramureș, the land of wood*



Maramures 20170429 125148.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr



Maramures 20170428 140820.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr



Maramures 20170428 104428.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr



Maramures 20170428 153414.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Turda / Torda, Cluj county, Transylvania* 



ROM_492 by PABpics, on Flickr



ROM_484 by PABpics, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



ROM_537 by PABpics, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*Făgăraș Mountains*



ROM_635 by PABpics, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

*Horezu Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*











It was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.


ROM_691 by PABpics, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ponor Gorges, Bihor Mountains*

*Ponor Gorges, Bihor Mountains
*










by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lazuri Gorges, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*Lazuri Gorges and Vadu Crișului Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*





















by Mihai Lucîț - Si Eu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lăpuș Gorges*

*Lăpuș Gorges*











by Mihai Lucîț - Si Eu via Călător prin Maramureș
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bărăgan Plain*

*Bărăgan Plain*


Constantin Brâncoveanu village, Călărași county, Muntenia












by Călin Stan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat* 











by EYE IN THE SKY​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bridges over Danube in Cernavodă / Boğazköy, Constanța county, Dobruja*

*Bridges over Danube in Cernavodă / Boğazköy, Constanța county, Dobruja*



41-0780-1 by Damian Szarek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moroeni, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*Moroeni, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*



L45H-034 by Damian Szarek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*



Constantza ( Romania - Europe ) by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Canyon*

*Bicaz Canyon*



Moldavia 20170501 164521.jpg by Jens Moser, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*Bârgău Mountains*











by Adrian Liviu Lupsan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *



















































by Septimiu Bizo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Groape, Land of Lăpuș (Maramureș county), Transylvania*

*Groape, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania*











by Stefan Bela​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băsești, Land of Codru (Maramureș county)*

*Băsești, Land of Codru*



florar by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*













by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somewhere in Dobruja*

*Somewhere in Dobruja*











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

*Vulcan Mountain*













by Matei Romulus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Huda lui Papară river, Trascău Mountains*

*Huda lui Papară river, Trascău Mountains*











by Matei Romulus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Firiza Reservoir*

*Firiza Reservoir*













by Kalmar Zoltan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blue Lake hydro-geological nature reserve*

*Blue Lake hydro-geological nature reserve, Foothills of Gutâi Mountains*











by Cristi Breban​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: Arch of Triumph*

*Bucharest: Arch of Triumph*


The first, wooden, triumphal arch was built hurriedly, after Romania gained its independence (1878), so that the victorious troops could march under it. Another temporary arch was built on the same site, in 1922, after World War I, which was demolished in 1935 to make way for the current triumphal arch, which was inaugurated in September 1936.

The current arch has a height of 27 metres and was built after the plans of the architect Petre Antonescu. It has as its foundation a 25 x 11.50 metres rectangle. The sculptures with which the facades are decorated were created by famous Romanian sculptors such as Ion Jalea and Dimitrie Paciurea. Nowadays, military parades are held beneath the arch each 1 December, with the occasion of Romania's national holiday.










by Akira Enzeru​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Beniczky Mansion in Folea, Timiș county, Banat*

*Beniczky Mansion in Folea, Timiș county, Banat*


It was built in 1905, architect László Székely










by Web Tekus - Fantasticul Banat
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miniș Gorges, Anina Mountains*

*Miniș Gorges, Anina Mountains*











by Web Tekus - Fantasticul Banat
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Făgăraș Citadel, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania *



Sighisoara by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr



1 May by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár, Transylvania*

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár, Transylvania* 



Sighisoara by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sântămăria-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva, Land of Hațeg (Hunedoara county), Transylvania*

*Sântămăria-Orlea / Őraljaboldogfalva, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania * 


Reformed-Calvinist church (13th century) 


Church at Santamaria Orlea/ Biserica cnezilor Cândea din Sântămăria-Orlea by Life and Dinosaurs in Hateg, Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle, Cluj county, Transylvania *


The present ensamble of buildings was built between 1650-1690 and rebuilt in 1750 in Baoque style. In 1855 another wing was added and changes made. In 1944, the castle was seriously damaged during the war and as usual with other castles, the communists transformed it in storehouse and stables. 












by Szabó Tamás ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*

*Constanța / Köstence, Dobruja*



Smile 4 Europe 2016_211 by Dainius Babilas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Văioaga Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*Văioaga Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park *



Vaioaga waterfall by Konstantinous03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moinești, Bacău county, Moldavia*

*Moinești, Bacău county, Moldavia*



Moinesti by Ioan MARIAN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Nocturnal street by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania* 


Sic is a village in *Transylvanian Plain* (in Romanian: Câmpia Transilvaniei, in Hungarian: Mezőség), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox. 
From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively in Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.

Many of the older villagers still wear their traditional costumes everyday and the young people on sundays and on feasts or special occasions.



Blue House With Chickens by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr



V
illagers in Szék by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Natural Park*

*Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Natural Park*



National Park Cioclovina by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*


Chios Restaurant (1897, architect Pakey Lajos) in Central Park


Parcul Central Simion Bărnuțiu by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*



Palatul Principilor by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr



The Gate by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



Primăria Municipiului Sibiu by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*View over Greci village from Țuțuiatu Peak in Măcin Mountains*





2017-05-21_10-14-00 by Tinel Macovei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*











by Gabriel Galgoczy​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains *





















by Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*

*Colibița Lake, Călimani Mountains*













by Mihai Lucîț - Si Eu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Reservoir, Gilău Mountains*

*Tarnița Reservoir, Gilău Mountains *













by Szabó Tamás​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Limestones of Ampoița nature reserve*

*Limestones of Ampoița nature reserve*











by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia*

*Iași, Moldavia*































by Mihai Orboiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*

*Ieud, Land of Maramureș*











by Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia*

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia* 


*Sturdza Castle* (1880-1904, Neogothic style, architecs Iulius Reinecke and I. Grigsberg)












by Mihai Orboiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad fortress, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad fortress, Bihor county, Crișana *











by TheDrone.ro - Filmari aeriene​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*Bucharest*



Bucharest, Romania by Amsterdamming, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania*

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county, Transylvania* 


Sic is *a village in Transylvanian Plain* (in Romanian: Câmpia Transilvaniei, in Hungarian: Mezőség), an ethnographic region situated between Someș river and Mureș river and opposite to its name is mostly a hilly region.

At the 2011 census, 95.9% of inhabitants were Hungarians, 3.6% Romanians and 0.4% Roma. At the 2002 census, 75% were Hungarian Reformed, 10% Seventh Day Adventists, 6.6% Roman Catholics and 3.7% Romanian Orthodox. 
From 1438 until today the village is divided into three areas: Felszegy, Forroszeg and Csipkeszeg respectively in Street I, Street II and Street III, each with its specific, such as separate localities. Also,marriages between two young people living on different streets were prohibited. Many of the old traditions persist today.

Many of the older villagers still wear their traditional costumes everyday and the young people on sundays and on feasts or special occasions.



Transylvanian Village of Szék by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr



Walking Home From Church by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr



Transylvanian Village of Szék by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *











by sorinmacavei - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

*Drobeta-Turnu Severin, Mehedinți county, Oltenia* 


*The Water Tower (1910) *



Water tower, Turnu Severin, Romania by Nenad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania* 













by sorinmacavei -flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava, Mehedinți county, Banat*

*Orșova / Orschowa / Oršava, Mehedinți county, Banat*











by Horia Goliciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cloașterf / Klosderf, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Cloașterf / Klosderf, Mureș county, Transylvania*











by Vlad Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*











by Ciortea Marian Cristian‎​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Razim and Enisala fortress, Dobruja*

*Lake Razim and Enisala fortress, Dobruja*













by Alexandru George​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia*

*Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia*


Minerva Restaurant, 1900-1903




















by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *













by EYE IN THE SKY​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalău / Zilah, Sălaj county, Crișana*

*Zalău / Zilah, Sălaj county, Crișana *


The Reformed church built between 1904-1907










by Ovi D. Pop E.FIAP​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains *











by Ovi D. Pop E.FIAP​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan road*

*Transfăgărășan road* 













by Călin Stan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*Rodna Mountains*





















by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coștila Peak, Bucegi Mountains*

*Coștila Peak, Bucegi Mountains *











by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*



Valley to Piatra Fantanele by Enache Armand Iustinian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania *



In Front Of The Cathedral by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Ghimeș-Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania* 











by Sándor Dávid​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iron Gates Gorges*



Sculpture Decibel Danube by vladobgd, on Flickr



Danube river cruises by vladobgd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*South of Dobrogea*

*South of Dobrogea *



Green River by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*



Corvin Castle by Robert Bridinel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârzava river in Reşita, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

*Bârzava river in Reşita, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*



Bârzava river in Reşita town by Gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*Retezat Mountains*



Copac interesant by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Copacul curbat cu peisaj by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr



Vedere panoramică spre Munții Retezat by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maria Radna Monastery in Lipova / Lippa, Arad county, Crișana*

*Maria Radna Monastery in Lipova / Lippa, Arad county, Crișana* 



Mănăstirea franciscană renovată din Radna, în orașul Lipova, jud. Arad by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sâmbăta Valley, Făgăraș Mountains*

*Sâmbăta Valley, Făgăraș Mountains*



K3AG0180 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*Sâmbăta de Sus Monastery, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania* 


Constantin Brâncoveanu, Prince of Wallachia, built a stone and brick church in place of an older wooden one around 1696, with the monastery established by 1701.
Over the course of the 18th century, there was pressure on the monks to accept union with Rome. In 1761, Adolf von Buccow, Governor of Transylvania, ordered the destruction of all Orthodox monasteries under his jurisdiction.

The monastery was destroyed in November 1785. The church was severely damaged although not demolished, and the monks most likely crossed the Carpathians into Wallachia. 
In 1922, following the union of Transylvania with Romania and subsequent land reform, the Romanian government transferred the property from the Brâncoveanu family to the Sibiu Archdiocese. Nicolae Bălan, then Sibiu's archbishop as well as Metropolitan of Transylvania, decided to restore the monastery. Work began in 1926, with the rebuilt church and other structures consecrated in 1946. A number of further restorations followed, with a major one concluding in 1993.


K1AG3708 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*Măcin Mountains*



IMG_2813_1 by Catalin C, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Șumuleu Ciuc / Csíksomlyó, Székely Land, Transylvania* 


The Pentecost pilgrimage in Șumuleu Ciuc is one of the biggest in the country.




Csíksomlyó by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*White Valley in Bucegi Massif*

*White Valley in Bucegi Massif*



Valea Alba by Matei Edu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube at Galați*

*Danube at Galați*



Galati by Leonard Ilie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*Bihor Mountains*



Niște căsuțe în drumul spre Piatra Grăitoare by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat *











by Raul Jichici​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

*Vulcan Mountain*











by Micu Florin​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana *











by Claudiu Oros​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*Rarău Mountains*











by Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*Trascău Mountains*













by Hamos Gyozo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*Parâng Mountains*











by Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania*













by AB.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

*Căpățânii Mountains*











by Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Latorița Valley*

*Latorița Valley*


In the bottom side of the picture is Lake Petrimanu










by Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*Maramureș Mountains*













by Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Teleki Castle in Gornești / Gernyeszeg, Mureș county, Transylvania*

*Teleki Castle in Gornești / Gernyeszeg, Mureș county, Transylvania*


Built between 1771-1778 in Baroque style, architect Andreas Mayerhoffer


Conacul Teleki 008, (Romania, Gornești, jud. Mureș), intrarea principală în castel, pe latura de vest-nord vest, (Samsung Galaxy J 5, 13 Mpx) by radu_fundulea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*Călimani Mountains*





Romania - Calimani panorama by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania *











by Sándor Dávid - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad, Crișana*

*Arad, Crișana*


Traian Bridge built between 1910-1913 by Robert Toth and it's crossing the Mureș river. It looks very similar with Liberty Bridge in Budapest


1401 - 3 - 16.06.2017 (4) by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park* 











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*Ceahlău Massif *











by Toma Bonciu​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romania*

Romania by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bucharest, Piata Unirii, commercial corner ad billboards*

Romania by bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romania Sighisoara*

Romania Sighisoara by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romania,Braşov 
City has a special magic that keeps secrets*

Romania,Braşov by Alexandr Tikki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romania Oradea*

Romania Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oradea Romania*

Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oradea Romania*

Oradea Romania by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*Turda Gorges*



















































by Dan Badiu Photo Gallery​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sinaia, Romania*

Sinaia Romania by Nikolaos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brasov,Romania*

Brasov, Romania by Sorin Mutu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sighisoara Romania*

Sighisoara Romania by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Latorița Mountains*

*Storm in Latorița Mountains*











by Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania* 





Huniazilor Castle, Hunedoara by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salonta / Nagyszalonta, Bihor county, Crișana*

Salonta / Nagyszalonta, Bihor county, Crișana



The Truncated Tower by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Summer in Dobrogea*

Summer in Dobrogea



The Dobrogea summer ( Romania - Europe ) by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Massif*

Făgăraș Massif



O zi din viata mea in Fagaras by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár, Transylvania*

Sighișoara / Schäßburg (Schäsbrich) / Segesvár, Transylvania 



Sighisoara - Romania - "Punti di Vista" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 



Sibiu - Romania - "Podul Minciunilor" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania 











by Alexandru Nicusor Matei - xander.pictures​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viaduct near Târgușor, Constanța county, Dobrogea*

Viaduct near Târgușor, Constanța county, Dobrogea


and Gura Dobrogei nature reserve










by Sándor Dávid - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Bihor county, Crișana 


The Roman-Catholic church inside the fortress, 1775-1777, the current tower is from 1836


The Church From The Citadel by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ocna Sibiului / Vizakna, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Ocna Sibiului / Vizakna, Sibiu county, Transylvania



Onca Sibiului by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains 



Pietrele Valley by György Farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve



Danubio, La gente del Fiume by Anna Vilardi, on Flickr



Danubio, La Gente del Fiume by Anna Vilardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldova river in Frasin, Bukovina*

Moldova river in Frasin, Bukovina











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bethlen Castle in Arcalia, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania*

Bethlen Castle in Arcalia, Bistrița-Năsăud county, Transylvania


1850, Moorish style

Castelul Arcalia 002, (Romania, Arcalia, Bistrița-Năsăud), castelul a fost construit în 1850 de contele Bethlen Balast în stil maur-bizantin, (Samsung Galaxy J 5, 13Mpx) by radu_fundulea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains



Transfogarasan by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cârlibaba Nouă / Ludwigsdorf, Bukovina*

Cârlibaba Nouă / Ludwigsdorf, Bukovina



Carlibaba Nou by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Rupea / Reps / Kőhalom, Brașov county, Transylvania 



Rupea Fortress by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains 


Cailor (Horses) Waterfall and Ineu Peak


Maramures-The hoses fall-Cascada cailor 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr



Maramures - Pietrosul Mountain-Ineu Peak by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rohia Monastery, Land of Lăpuș (Maramureș county), Transylvania*

Rohia Monastery, Land of Lăpuș, Transylvania



Romania 2017 by JJ de Wit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Razim Lake in Sarichioi / Сарикёй, Tulcea county, Dobrogea*

Razim Lake in Sarichioi / Сарикёй, Tulcea county, Dobrogea



Sarichioi by Konstantinous03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Putnei*

Putna river ( tributary of Moldova river)



Valea Putnei by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sinaia- the Pearl of the Carpathians*

Casino (1913) in Sinaia, Prahova county, Muntenia



Casino Sinaia by Sergiu St. O., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Botuș, Bukovina*

Botuș, Bukovina



Botuș view  by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bukovina 


Right after Stephen the Great won the battle in which he conquered the Kilia citadel, he began work on the monastery as a means to give thanks to God, on July 10, 1466 - the church was to be dedicated to the Virgin Mary. On September 3, 1470, during a ceremony attended by Stephen and all his family, the monastery was consecrated, and subsequently became the most important religious site in the area.
The present church was practically rebuilt between 1653 and 1662 by Vasile Lupu and his successors. Although the building follows the ground plan of a typical 15th and 16th century Moldavian church, it has many architectural and decorative features that are characteristic of 17th century architecture.


Putna Monastery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Synagogue in Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely,Székely Land, Transylvania*

Synagogue in Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely,Székely Land, Transylvania


Designed by the Vienna-based architect, Jacob Gartner, built in 1898-99 for the "status quo ante" community. Still an active place of worship, the only one remaining for the Târgu Mureş Jewish community.


Marosvásárhely Synagogue Front by István Csuhai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains



view from Rețitiș trail, Călimani Mountains by Foto Bardamu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Massif*

Negoiu Peak, Făgăraș Massif



Negoiu, Făgăraș, Romania by Ana Vlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*fortress of Oradea / Nagyvárad , Crișana*

Dendrological Park in the ditches of the fortress of Oradea / Nagyvárad , Crișana



In The Park by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Radu Vodă Monastery in Bucharest*

Radu Vodă Monastery in Bucharest


The monastery was founded by Alexandru II Mircea (1568–1577) and his lady Ecaterina (Catherine) to give thanks for their victory in battle. It was intended to be the metropolitan church of the capital.

*"Holy Trinity" Church rebuilt in 1614*


Radu Voda by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vărășoaia meadow in Padiș area, Apuseni Nature Park*

Vărășoaia meadow in Padiș area, Apuseni Nature Park





















by Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains 











by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mist over the hills of Buza, Transylvanian Plain (Cluj county)*

Mist over the hills of Buza, Transylvanian Plain


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges











by Bogdan STEFAN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Cetii protected area, Trascău Mountains*

Piatra Cetii protected area, Trascău Mountains











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania*

Mediaș / Mediasch / Medgyes, Sibiu county, Transyvania











by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve*

Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve 





















by Fantastica Transilvania​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buziaș resort, Timiș county, Banat*

Buziaș resort, Timiș county, Banat


The recently renovated *Colonnade in the central park*. It was built in 1875 by Emperor Franz Joseph for his wife, Empress Elisabeth (Sissi) of Austria.






























by Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 



Sibiu historical town at golden hour by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mangalia seaside resort, Constanța county, Dobrogea*

Mangalia seaside resort, Constanța county, Dobrogea



Mangalia [2017 iunie [314] by Victor Alexandru Stoica, on Flickr



Mangalia [2017 iunie [063] by Victor Alexandru Stoica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan road*

Transfăgărășan road 



_MG_0895-Pano-2 by Agnieszka Kalita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia 


The church dates from 1634. A part of the fortress dates from 1852-1856. 


Arnota by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hurezi Monastery Infirmary Chapel*

Hurezi Monastery Infirmary Chapel (1699), Vâlcea county, Oltenia



Bolnita de la Hurezi by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 



Sibiu ,another set of views by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr



Sibiu ,another set of views by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania 


Corvin Castle - Hunedoara, Romania - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Piatra Craiului Mountains











by Dani Lazar - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia*

Craiova, Dolj county, Oltenia



almost blue by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bats' Cave in Costeşti, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Bats' Cave in Costeşti, Vâlcea County, Oltenia



> The cave was formed due to erosion caused by Bistriţa River, has three openings, a length of 400 meters, two levels, and a negative oscillation of level of 15 meters.
> In the wall of the lower level is a small church named Ovidenia, partly built, partly carved in the rock, dating from the 17th century. It represents the secret place where were hidden in harsh times the treasures of Bistriţa Monastery and the relics of St. Gregory the Decapolite. *Under the largest opening there is the Holy Archangels church (photo), built by monks Macarie and Daniel in 1635*.
> The cave is home for several species of bats. Miniopterus schreibersi lives permanently in this cave; Rhinolophus ferrumequinum, Vespertilio pipistrellus, Plecotus auritus, Barbastella barbastellus houses here during the winter; Myotis myotis and Myotis oxygnathus comes here in spring for reproduction and leaves in autumn. On the floor, under the colonies of bats, is a guano layer of 1.7 m thick, where the fauna is very rich (as the trogobiont species), the cave having a great bio-speleological importance.



the church from the cave by Luana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Enisala fortress, Dobrogea*

Enisala fortress, Dobrogea



Enisala Fortress: The Genovese Legacy from the Black Sea 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cane thickets of Sic nature reserve*

Cane thickets of Sic nature reserve 































by Marius Petric​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve



















by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunrise on Moldova river, near Voroneț*

Sunrise on Moldova river, near Voroneț











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Paltinu, Bucovina





















by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains











by Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Train passing Prahova Valley*

Train passing Prahova Valley



R 14034 - 04.09.2017 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

Berca Mud Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians 



lava by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains



Montañas Bucegi - Rumania ( Muntii Bucegi ) by CRISTIAN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains



dsc58765 by zlot silviu, on Flickr



Rarau mount.. by zlot silviu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest



Cityscape - Herastrau park, Bucharest by Cami mire, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Orlat, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Orlat, Sibiu county, Transylvania



GM 1392 - Orlat by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia*

Sturdza Castle in Miclăușeni, Iași county, Moldavia 


Built between 1880-1904, Neogothic style, architecs Iulius Reinecke and I. Grigsberg


Castelul Sturdza by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Sturdza by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valea Bălcească, Vâlcea county, Muntenia*

Mansion of Bălcescu Family in Valea Bălcească, Vâlcea county, Muntenia


The most famous member of the family was Nicolae Bălcescu, leader of the 1848 Wallachian Revolution.

The foundation stone of tha Bălcescu Mansion was laid in 1828 by Iancu Bălcescu and Zinca (Nicolae Bălcescu's mother). Later, the manor goes through several transformations to the present look.

In 1907 extensive reconstruction works were carried out, by doubling the building. In 1913 it was added the tower.
The most extensive works are performed during the interwar period by Nicolae Bălcescu's brother-in-law, Radu Mandrea, between years 1936-1939, when the second floor is being built, integrating the manor in the shape of today.
At the end of the fifth decade, the owner of the mansion, Radu Mandrea, Barbu's nephew donated the manion to the Romanian state the manor for the creation of a settlement bearing the name of Nicolae Bălcescu.


conacul Balcestilor by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



conacul Balcestilor by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kules in Oltenia region*

Kules in Oltenia region


A culă (plural: cule; from Turkish kule "tower, turret") is a semi-fortified building found in the Oltenia region of Romania with a number of examples located in the historical province of Muntenia. They were originally built as homes for the ruling Boyar class to defend against incursions by Ottoman troops during the Ottoman–Habsburg wars or against violent raids by rebels from the south of the Danube during the eighteenth century (e.g. Osman Pazvantoğlu).​

*Cula Duca* in Măldărești, Vâlcea county, 1812-1827


cula duca by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


cula duca by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


cula duca by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​

*Cula Greceanu* in Măldărești, Vâlcea county, 1517


cula greceanu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​

*Cula Cornoiu* in Curtișoara, Gorj county, first half of the 18th century


cula cornoiu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​

*Cula Cartianu* in Cartiu, Gorj county, 1760


cula cartianu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


cula cartianu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


cula cartianu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dofteana, Bacău county, Moldavia*

Ghika Castle in Dofteana, Bacău county, Moldavia



Castelul Ghyka by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Ghyka by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Ghyka by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Comana Natural Park*

Comana Natural Park 











by Dragos Asaftei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest: The Choral Temple*

Bucharest: The Choral Temple 


The Choral Temple (Romanian: Templul Coral) is a synagogue located in Bucharest, Romania. It is a copy of Vienna's Leopoldstadt-Tempelgasse Great Synagogue, which was raised in 1855-1858. It was designed by Enderle and Freiwald and built between 1857 - 1867. The synagogue was devastated by the far-right Legionaries, but was then restored after World War II, in 1945.
The main hall was recently refurbished, and re-opened in 2015.

It still hosts daily religious services in the small hall, being one of the few active synagogues in the city and in Romania


Bucharest Sinagogues by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Bucovina*

Autumn in Bucovina











by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Muntele Mare Massif*

Șesul Craiului - Scărița-Belioara geo-botanical reserve











by Serban Schiau​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat National Park











by Calin Tatu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 











by Diana Andras​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mănăstirii Gorges, Râmeț area, Trascău Mountains*

Mănăstirii Gorges, Râmeț area, Trascău Mountains











by Diana Andras​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia*

Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia 











by Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia 


The church dates from 1634. A part of the fortress dates from 1852-1856. 










by Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Massif*

Făgăraș Massif











by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunrise in Ceahlău Massif*

Sunrise in Ceahlău Massif











by Sam Sara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bezdin Monastery, Munar, Arad county, Banat*

Bezdin Monastery, Munar, Arad county, Banat



Manastir Bezdin (Romania) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr



Manastir Bezdin (Romania) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr



Manastir Bezdin (Romania) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin county, Banat 


*Băile Herculane* (Latin: *Aqua Herculis*; German: *Herkulesbad*; Hungarian: *Herkulesfürdő*; Czech: *Herkulovy Lázně*) is a town in Romanian Banat, in Caraş-Severin County, situated in the valley of the Cerna River, between the Mehedinţi Mountains to the east and the Cerna Mountains to the west, elevation 168 meters. Its current population is approximately 5,000.

Legend has it that the weary Hercules stopped in the valley to bathe and rest.Unearthed stone carvings show that visiting Roman aristocrats turned the town into a Roman leisure center. Six statues of Hercules from the time have been discovered. A bronze replica of one of them, molded in 1874, stands as a landmark in the town center.

The *Emperor Franz Joseph I called Herculane ''the most beautiful resort on the continent''*


Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr



Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr



Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr



Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr



Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr



Baile Herculane by UrbexGround, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vinga, Arad county, Banat*

Vinga, Arad county, Banat 


The people in Vinga are mainly Romanians, the second largest ethnic group being Hungarians (At 2011 census 58.11% were ethnic Romanians, 20.86% Hungarians, 11.06% Roma, 5.57% Bulgarians, 2.59% Slovaks, 0.9% Ukrainians and 0.2% Serbs.). There is a Bulgarian minority of Catholic faith, known as the Banat Bulgarians, who have historically been the dominant ethnicity in Vinga.
The first evidence of Vinga's existence as a small village dates back to 1231 A.D. After Vinga was destroyed by Turks during the expansion of the Ottoman Empire, Vinga was repopulated in the year 1741 with 125 families of ethnic Bulgarians from Chiprovtsi, joined later by Romanians from the surrounding area. 

the *Bulgarian Roman-Catholic church* built in 1892, exterior photo


Vinga Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Arad, Crișana*

Arad, Crișana



Hometown Blues by Emanuel Dragoi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stejărișu / Priusterf, Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Stejărișu / Priusterf, Sibiu county, Transylvania



Stejarisu SB - RO "il Villaggio" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moldova Nouă / Нова Молдава, Caraș-Severin county, Banat*

Moldova Nouă / Нова Молдава, Caraș-Severin county, Banat


is a town in southwestern Romania in Caraș-Severin County (the historical region of Banat), in an area known as Clisura Dunării. It is located on the shores of the river Danube.The town administers three villages: Măcești, Moldova Veche and Moldovița.

At the 2011 census, 81.2% of inhabitants were Romanians, 12.8% Serbs, 3.2% Roma, 1.3% Hungarians and 0.8% Czechs.










by Web Tekus - Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarmizegetusa Regia*

Sarmizegetusa Regia 










Sarmizegetusa Regia was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians prior the wars with the Roman Empire. Erected on top of a 1200 m high mountain, the fortress, comprising six citadels, was the core of a strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains.


Sarmizegetusa Regia Romania by Remicade, on Flickr



Sarmizegetusa Regia Romania by Remicade, on Flickr



Sarmizegetusa Regia Romania by Remicade, on Flickr



Sarmizegetusa Regia Romania by Remicade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains



# view by Andra Panduru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureş: the Land of Wood*

Maramureş: the Land of Wood



maramures by chiara/, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park 



Red Lake . Lacu Rosu , Romania ! by Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Inside the church of Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Inside the church of Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia 











by Romania mea - Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sălciua de Jos, Alba county, Transylvania*

Sălciua de Jos, Alba county, Transylvania































by Romania mea - Catalin Vezetiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Clocota Waterfall in Geoagiu-Băi resort*

Clocota Waterfall in Geoagiu-Băi resort











by Claudiu Nețoiu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains











by Szabó Tamás​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif











by Ovi Timisoara​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Horezu, Vâlcea county, Oltenia


"The Entry of the Most Holy Theotokos into the Temple" & "St. John the Baptist" church in the city of Horezu, 1800-1804


Horezu by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bucovina 


Right after Stephen the Great won the battle in which he conquered the Kilia citadel, he began work on the monastery as a means to give thanks to God, on July 10, 1466 - the church was to be dedicated to the Virgin Mary. On September 3, 1470, during a ceremony attended by Stephen and all his family, the monastery was consecrated, and subsequently became the most important religious site in the area.
The present church was practically rebuilt between 1653 and 1662 by Vasile Lupu and his successors. Although the building follows the ground plan of a typical 15th and 16th century Moldavian church, it has many architectural and decorative features that are characteristic of 17th century architecture.


Putna Monastery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jebuc / Zsobok, Land of Călata (Sălaj county), Transylvania*

Jebuc / Zsobok, Land of Călata, Transylvania



















































by Cosmina Maria - Ţara Călatei - Kalotaszeg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vârghiş / Vargyas, Covasna county, Transylvania*

Vârghiş / Vargyas, Székely Land, Transylvania


*Dániel Castle *

The castle is located on the land of the Daniel family’s lower mansion. The building is one of Erdővidék / Baraolt’s area most spectacular listed buildings, due to its late renaissance carvings, its baroque ornaments and its classicist extensions. (more info)


Castelul Daniel, Vărghiș by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Daniel, Vărghiș by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Daniel, Vărghiș by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Daniel, Vărghiș by gherdanantonio, on Flickr



Castelul Daniel, Vărghiș by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Mureș county, Transylvania*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely,Székely Land, Transylvania 



Targu Mures by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Horezu, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Hurezi Monastery Infirmary Chapel (1699), Vâlcea county, Oltenia 



Bolnita de la Hurezi by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Bolnita de la Hurezi by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Bolnita de la Hurezi by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle, Cluj county, Transylvania*

Bonțida / Bochida - Bánffy Castle, Cluj county, Transylvania 


The present ensamble of buildings was built between 1650-1690 and rebuilt in 1750 in Baoque style. In 1855 another wing was added and changes made. In 1944, the castle was seriously damaged during the war and as usual with other castles, the communists transformed it in storehouse and stables. 


Castelul Bonțida by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania 



Cluj-Napoca Day-Night by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar*

Someș river in Satu Mare (Sătmar-Mintiu) / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar



Satu Mare by Thomas Hackl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Valley*

Red Lake, Bicaz Valley



Red Lake by Peter Koncz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle, Brașiv county, Transylvania*

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle, Burzenland, Transylvania 



Bran Castle, Transylvania, Romania, known as "Dracula's Castle". by Lucian Bolca, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Mureș county, Transylvania*

Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely,Székely Land, Transylvania 


Inside the *Palace of Culture* built between 1911 and 1913, architecs Marcell Komor, Dezső Jakab; Art Nouveau style; stained glass by Sándor Nagy, Ede Thoroczkai Wigand, Sándor Muhics and Miksa Róth


Women's conference by Eugene Ward, on Flickr



Palace of Culture by Eugene Ward, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau (Ruusenåå) / Rozsnyó, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Râșnov / Rosenau (Ruusenåå) / Rozsnyó, Burzenland, Transylvania



20170928_130630 by Phillip no, on Flickr



20170928_130722 by Phillip no, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

Turda Gorges



P9161910.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Coronini, Caraș-Sevrin county, Banat*

Coronini, Caraș-Sevrin county, Banat 

Situated on the Danube and the border with Serbia, part of the mountainous area known as Clisura Dunării, Coronini holds several archeological sites, which trace its history back to the Bronze Age. The locality is home to a medieval fortress built by rulers of the Hungarian Kingdom, but was re-founded during the Banat colonization of the 1790s, and officially in 1858. A center for immigration from the Czech lands in the early 19th century, Sfânta Elena is among the traditional places founded by and associated with the Czech-Romanian community.
According to the 2011 census, the commune is home to 1,381 Romanians and 289 Czechs.


Coronini - A Danube River Village by Keith Levit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kayak ride on Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains*

Kayak ride on Tarnița Lake, Gilău Mountains



Lake Tarnita by Bogdan Oltean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Obcina Feredeu*

Obcina Feredeu Massif











by Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia*

Ponoarele, Mehedinți county, Oltenia


A natural bridge named Podul lui Dumnezeu - God's Bridgem the biggest natural bridge in the country, the second one in Europe.










by Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful Places, Beautiful Cities, Beautiful architecture, Romania is a beautiful country, I very want know!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 



Timisoara Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn through Romania*

Căldărușani Monastery, Ilfov county, Muntenia 



Căldărușani by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn through Romania*

Muntele Mare Massif



Forgotten hut by Bogdan Oltean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*sunset*

Comana Nature Park



Sunset, simply by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn through Romania*

Oradea / Nagyvárad , Bihor county, Crișana



Oradea by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania 



Cluj-Napoca by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

Ciucaș Massif



ciucas mnt 003 by Active Holidays Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains



Muntii Rodnei by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sâncrăieni / Csíkszentkirály, Harghita county*

Sâncrăieni / Csíkszentkirály, Székely Land, Transylvania



Csíkszentkirály by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains



Calimani / Romania by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Magic Autumn in Cerna Valley*

Magic Autumn in Cerna Valley



Hiking through the colors of autumn by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr



Tree by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr



Invitation to dream by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr



Panorama of Valea Cernei from Arjana Peak by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr



Church of Dobraia by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aiud / Nagyenyed, Alba county, Transylvania*

Aiud / Nagyenyed, Alba county, Transylvania 


The townhas a population of 28,934 people. It has the status of municipality and is the second-largest city in the county, after county seat Alba Iulia. The city derives its name ultimately from St. Giles (Aegidius), to whom the first church in the settlement was dedicated when built.


Aiud by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura village, Brașov county, Tranyslvania*

Măgura village, Brașov county, Tranyslvania 



Magura-2 by zlot silviu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 



_MG_7867-Pano-Edit.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad, Harghita county*

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land, Transylvania 



Golden Season by Pásztohy László, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bujoreni Monastery, Vaslui county, Moldavia*

Bujoreni Monastery, Vaslui county, Moldavia



Bujoreni Monastery by Sorin Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Massif*

Bucegi Massif



Muntii Bucegi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Bucegi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr



Muntii Bucegi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania*

Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó, Transylvania 



IMG_9578 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr



IMG_9585 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr



IMG_9557 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulcea, Dobrogea*

Tulcea, Dobrogea



IMG_0710 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viaduct on Oravița - Anina railway*

Oravița - Anina railway










by Sándor Dávid - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery and Olt Valley, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Cozia Monastery, Vâlcea county, Oltenia 


Cozia Monastery, erected close to Călimănești by Mircea the Elder in 1388 and housing his tomb, is one of the most valuable monuments of national medieval art and architecture in Romania. The appearance of the church was modified under Neagoe Basarab (1517), Şerban Cantacuzino and Constantin Brâncoveanu (1707), who added a veranda, a new fountain, a chapel and a watch tower, adding to its architecture the 'brâncovenesc style'.
Cozia was painted between 1390 and 1391. Some of the original frescoes (1390) are still well preserved.


PA080982.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr


PA080977_stitch.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr



PA080993.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr



PA080932.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania 











by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Retezat Mountains





















by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest*

Bucharest











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

Cozia Massif and Căciulata resort, Vâlcea county, Oltenia











by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve*

Râpa Roșie (Red Ravine) Nature Reserve











by Lucian Ignat​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Massif*

Făgăraș Massif









































by Zsolt Simay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fundătura Ponorului hamlet, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

Fundătura Ponorului hamlet, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania


this location is also named "Palma lui Dumnezeu" (The hand of God)




















by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Sea*

Fog sea in Apuseni Mountains











by Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia de Criș / Körösbánya, Hunedoara county*

Baia de Criș / Körösbánya, Land of Zarand, Transylvania











by Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brad, Hunedoara county*

Brad, Land of Zarand, Transylvania












by Cristi Rus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sunrise in Mestecăniș Pass*

Sunrise in Mestecăniș Pass











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania 













by Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cisnădie / Hielt (Heltau), Sibiu county, Transylvania*

Cisnădie / Hielt (Heltau), Sibiu county, Transylvania 












by Andrei Stanea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balota Lake*

Balota Lake











by Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains




















by Catalin Urdoi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park*

Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park 











by Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad , Bihor county, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad , Bihor county, Crișana 











by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

Rodna Mountains











by Vasile Palaghioi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca (Cluj) / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Transylvania 





















by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

Trascău Mountains











by Eduard Gutescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bistrița river*

Bistrița river


It is a right tributary of the river Siret. The upper reach (in the photo) is also known as Bistrița Aurie (Golden Bistrița).










by Vasile Palaghioi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania*

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania 













by Dragos Asaftei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan road*

Transfăgărășan road











by Dragos Asaftei​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eastern Jiu Valley*

Eastern Jiu Valley











by Békési Nimród​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Anne Lake*

St. Anne Lake 































by Fodor István​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cimpa, Hunedoara county*

Cimpa, Jiu Valley, Transylvania











by Békési Nimród​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Lake











by Békési Nimród​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of Culture in Iași, Moldavia*

Palace of Culture in Iași, Moldavia 











by Tomi Sur​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass*

Rucăr-Bran Pass











by Bogdan Vasilescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains*

Foothills of Piatra Craiului Mountains





















by Bogdan Vasilescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vulcan Mountain*

Vulcan Mountain











by Marius Turc​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Anne Lake*

St. Anne Lake 





















by Călin Stan - TheDrone.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cincșor / Kli-Schink (Klein-Schenk), Brașov county*

Cincșor / Kli-Schink (Klein-Schenk), Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania 











by Călin Stan - TheDrone.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bucovina*

Gura Humorului, Bucovina 











by Vlad Ilaș​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Foothills of Bucegi Mountains*

Foothills of Bucegi Mountains











by Lucian Bolca​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

Buila - Vânturarița National Park 





















by Lucian Bolca​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat*

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar/ Темишвар, Banat 











by eye in the sky via Timisoara City Break​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bears' Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

Bears' Cave, Apuseni Nature Park


Bears' Cave (Romanian: Peștera Urșilor) was discovered in 1975 by "Speodava", an amateur speleologist group, and is considered to be an interesting sightseeing location. The cave is located in the western Apuseni Mountains, on the outskirts of Chişcău village, Bihor County, northwestern Romania.
Bears' Cave is also significant because 140 cave bear skeletons were discovered on the site in 1983.






























by Gabi Florentin ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Land of Maramureș*

Vaser Valley, Land of Maramureș











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Bucovina*

Polish village of Pleșa / Plesza in Bucovina 











by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania


the second photo - the Orthodox church (1919)




















by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

Bucegi Plateau











by Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Pop Bogdan has good sense of bringing good photos, you make us love Romania.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș*

Thank you Elster and thanks all for looking in! 


Curtea de Argeș Monastery, Argeș county, Muntenia 











by Argeșul de sus​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Massif*

Făgăraș Massif



Caltun river - Romania - Landscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Izvorul Muntelui (Bicaz) lake*

Fall colours around Bicaz Lake



Fall colors at Bicaz by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

Ceahlău Massif



Autumn in Romania ! Ceahlau Mountain ! by Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains



1PRO_7105 by Radu Pavel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăgășani vineyard, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*

Drăgășani vineyard, Vâlcea county, Oltenia



Dragasani drona by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



Dragasani drona by Alina Iancu, on Flickr



Dragasani drona by Alina Iancu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tarnița Reservoir*

Tarnița Reservoir













by Dan Tivadar​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

Călimani Mountains



0093_DSC_0542 by Marcell Szmandray, on Flickr



0117_DSC_0556 by Marcell Szmandray, on Flickr



0101_DSC_0543 by Marcell Szmandray, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Firiza Lake


I used to swim in this lake when I was a kid. 

Thanks for the great pictures Bogdan. :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Crișana*

Oradea / Nagyvárad, Crișana 











by Adam Freundlich​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucaș Massif*

Ciucaș Massif











by Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania











by Marius Dincă​


----------



## Monox D. I-Fly (May 31, 2018)

Pop Bogdan said:


> 0101_DSC_0543 by Marcell Szmandray, on Flickr​


Wait, is that a deep narrow abyss in-between two hills? That looks scary.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Oradea / Nagyvárad, Crișana


Marvelous!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania*

Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Alba county, Transylvania



Torockó by paleximage, on Flickr


Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr


Torockó by paleximage, on Flickr


Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania*

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Transylvania



Kincses Kolozsvár by paleximage, on Flickr


Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

Căpățânii Mountains,



Căpățânii Mountains, Carpathians by Ioan Todor. Photography's, on Flickr​


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

Braşov



skySK said:


> source: https://coresi-avantgarden.ro


----------



## demaba7034 (Jan 5, 2020)

Constanta / Dobrogea









source: https://mensis.ro


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

skySK said:


> Braşov


Great pic !


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains



Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár , Transylvania*

Alba Iulia



Panorama Alba Iulia by Mihail Oprescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brăila, Muntenia*

Brăila



The blue clock in Brăila by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Brăila by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Brăila by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Brăila by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Maria Filotti Theatre by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cocoș Monastery, Tulcea county, Dobrogea*

Cocoș Monastery, Dobrogea



Cocoș Monastery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Cocoș Monastery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Cocoș Monastery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


Cocoș Monastery by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr​


----------



## cristismn (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Daniel//21 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Daniel//21 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------

